# Habéis visto el IBEX35? Julio 2014: gacelas con servidor nuevo, se miran y ven cuatro huevos +



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jul 2014)

Hilo estival,
Noches de verano
Escozor anal
Hemoal a mano.




Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jul 2014)




----------



## sr.anus (1 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


>


----------



## Robopoli (1 Jul 2014)

Polaca!!!!


----------



## atman (1 Jul 2014)

El libor...


----------



## mpbk (1 Jul 2014)

ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy que viene guano


----------



## garpie (1 Jul 2014)

Pole paginil


----------



## ane agurain (1 Jul 2014)

primera página...


----------



## Xiux (1 Jul 2014)

Buscando un sitio !

Bienvenido July


----------



## Cantor (1 Jul 2014)

no me resisto a aparecer en primera página!! ::


----------



## Mr. Brightside (1 Jul 2014)

Cinco estrellas de rigor.


----------



## paulistano (1 Jul 2014)




----------



## peseteuro (1 Jul 2014)




----------



## Janus (1 Jul 2014)

ahí va una pole que mole.


----------



## amago45 (1 Jul 2014)

Buenos dias y tal...
5 estrellicas, recuerden


----------



## bertok (1 Jul 2014)

Pillo simio.

Se presentan unos meses de Julio y Agosto bastante movidos.

¿querrán salir en estampida cuando menos volumen hay?


----------



## LOLO08 (1 Jul 2014)

Yo tb estuve aqui


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Jul 2014)

Pepon es mi pastor


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jul 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pepon es mi pastor



...nada me falta


----------



## LOLO08 (1 Jul 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pepon es mi pastor



Y Pandoro mi mentor...!!


----------



## Tono (1 Jul 2014)

y el gato el anticristo

Buenos días.

La apertura huele a trampa mañanera.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jul 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

pole y tal , en tercera pagina y tal :Baile:

es probable que ayer culminaramos el pullback a la cuña , ahora deberiamos ir hacia los 12k , verdadero objetivo ienso:

---------- Post added 01-jul-2014 at 09:07 ----------

Cerramos larguitos de ayer 10900 en 10980 :baba: y abrimos cortos con tres cullons buscando el cierre del gap 3205 del eurostoxxx50 :Baile:


----------



## paulistano (1 Jul 2014)

Good morning.

No hay forma de que el ibex caiga:ouch:


----------



## Tono (1 Jul 2014)

Hoy es el record date de Ferrovial. 
Los derechos se valoran a 0,294€. 1acc nueva/54 derechos.

---------- Post added 01-jul-2014 at 09:16 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Good morning.
> 
> No hay forma de que el ibex caiga:ouch:



espera un poquillo a que los cuidadores se vayan a tomar el vermú


----------



## paulistano (1 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> espera un poquillo a que los cuidadores se vayan a tomar el vermú




No es eso Tono.

Uno lleva muchos años en el hilo y recuerda con tristeza aquellos días en los que el Ibex bajaba un día un 2%, al sioguiente apertura a la baja del 4%...al siguiente bajaba un 3%....y se veían precios que días antes jamás se imaginaban.


El hilo en esos días es la leche....pronosticando SAN a 1 euro, BBVA a 2....TEF a 4....y por supuesto la certeza de morir todos cienes de veces.


Esperemos llegue el pato negro que negrofuturo no paraba de pronosticar por aquí hasta que se cansó y podamos hacer una cartera a largo plazo.

Ponte Stops que ya llega8:


----------



## rufus (1 Jul 2014)

Una pregunta, si quiero comprar acciones via derechos, que es mejor, esperar unos dias a comprarlos? Comprar el 1º dia? Esperar al ultimo¿ Para pillarlos lo mas baratos posibles claro.


----------



## Topongo (1 Jul 2014)

Sitio c

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jul 2014)

cerramos cortitos 10980 en 10955 y abrimos largos con tres cullons :Baile:


----------



## paulistano (1 Jul 2014)

Es hustec una máquina señol jato...no para de sacar pips


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jul 2014)

Nadie advirtió de que el Apocalipsis zombi llegaría de fiesta y en dosis de metiendioxipirovalerona (MDPV). Tampoco que el primer '*muerto viviente*' sería inglés, ni que policías locales y enfermeras de la paradisíaca isla de Ibiza se llevarían las primeras dentelladas.

La Unidad Antidroga de la Guardia Civil de Ibiza busca estos días la partida de una sustancia similar a la cocaína, que puede ser fumada como marihuana sintética, esnifada o inyectada, y que produce paranoia extrema, psicosis, reacciones violentas, i*nstintos suicidas y también mordiscos*.

La 'droga canbal' aparece en Ibiza | Baleares | EL MUNDO


Luego dirán que nadie les avisó, que quien lo iba a saber.

Brothers of ZAST, Defcon 3. Be prepared. Pecata, eres bienvenida.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jul 2014)

Dios nos da la sabiduria :o 

creo que iremos a cerrar el gap 11080 y luego pabajo hasta los 10750 ienso:

---------- Post added 01-jul-2014 at 09:43 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Nadie advirtió de que el Apocalipsis zombi llegaría de fiesta y en dosis de metiendioxipirovalerona (MDPV). Tampoco que el primer '*muerto viviente*' sería inglés, ni que policías locales y enfermeras de la paradisíaca isla de Ibiza se llevarían las primeras dentelladas.
> 
> La Unidad Antidroga de la Guardia Civil de Ibiza busca estos días la partida de una sustancia similar a la cocaína, que puede ser fumada como marihuana sintética, esnifada o inyectada, y que produce paranoia extrema, psicosis, reacciones violentas, i*nstintos suicidas y también mordiscos*.
> 
> ...



es un apocalipsis sano ienso:


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Jul 2014)

Buenos dias 

Acabo de dormir en mi nueva casita. Bien, ni un ruido

Cuando tenga montado el ordenador etc,,,, me entero de si estamos en el cielo o en los infiernos

Que tengan buen dia


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jul 2014)

es la calma que precede a la tormenta , mis condolencias :o


----------



## Tonto Simon (1 Jul 2014)

Miren por curiosidad la salida de FacePhi. Todavia no saben como ganar dinero, y en el primer cruce ya va por 1,84 que es valorar la compañia en casi 20 kilotones.
En esta semana va a ser una fabrica de pillados epica...Sale a 1,23. Yo la veo a 4 antes de que acabe la semana..


----------



## paulistano (1 Jul 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Miren por curiosidad la salida de FacePhi. Todavia no saben como ganar dinero, y en el primer cruce ya va por 1,84 que es valorar la compañia en casi 20 kilotones.
> En esta semana va a ser una fabrica de pillados epica...Sale a 1,23. Yo la veo a 4 antes de que acabe la semana..



Entonces hay que entrar y salirse?


----------



## atman (1 Jul 2014)

este server no se cae... no se cae... no se c....


----------



## Tonto Simon (1 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Entonces hay que entrar y salirse?



Si puedes entrar:rolleye::rolleye: Apenas tienen liquidez, no mas de 15% de float y estan entrando ordenes de compra de mas de un 30%


----------



## paulistano (1 Jul 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Si puedes entrar:rolleye::rolleye: Apenas tienen liquidez, no mas de 15% de float y estan entrando ordenes de compra de mas de un 30%



Ya he visto.... 3.5mm de títulos en la demanda y apenas 150m a la venta.... 

Nada.... Otro día nos hacemos ricos.


----------



## mpbk (1 Jul 2014)

bailaaaaaaaaaaaaandoooooooooooo arriba y abajo, como la bolsa

Enrique Iglesias - Bailando (Español) ft. Descemer Bueno, Gente De Zona - YouTube


----------



## bertok (1 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> No es eso Tono.
> 
> Uno lleva muchos años en el hilo y recuerda con tristeza aquellos días en los que el Ibex bajaba un día un 2%, al sioguiente apertura a la baja del 4%...al siguiente bajaba un 3%....y se veían precios que días antes jamás se imaginaban.
> 
> ...



Llegará y habrá lágrimas como mares.

El gambling nunca fue buen negocio.

Pero el jilo está lleno de hábiles inversores que saltarán del barco al segundo día de corrección ::::::


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Jul 2014)

Socorro.... Que le ha pasado a Gowex?...

Que paso en la Junta para que hoy se meta semejante batacazo -15%


----------



## bertok (1 Jul 2014)

Sigamos estirando hasta que reviente

The Truth About First Quarter S&P 500 Earnings | Zero Hedge

*The Truth About First Quarter S&P 500 Earnings
*
 
The last time we looked at real, GAAP, not "pro-forma" non-GAAP EPS, in November of last year, when the S&P 500 was just over 1800, we found that on an LTM GAAP basis, the market was trading at a whopping 19x P/E LTM - a number which all but the most dyed-in-the-wool permabulls such as Janet Yellen, would call significantly overvalued (and which even JPM reported was higher than 89% of all P/E prints in the history of the market).







What happened next was remarkable: following a uniform change to pension accounting, which helped "revise" US GDP by $500 billion higher, said revision also flowed through to reported corporate earnings, not just non-GAAP EPS but also GAAP, and EPS for the S&P500 were revised retroactively higher virtually uniformly by about $1.5 per quarter. This revision is shown on the chart below.







This is notable because it means that LTM GAAP EPS for the S&P500 were pushed higher from roughly $100 to $106 as of March 31.







In other words, had it not been for the pension accounting fudge which helped raise LTM S&P 500 GAAP EPS from $100 to $106, the P/E of the S&P would be nearly 20x as of Q1. Nonetheless, even on a "revised" GAAP basis, taking full benefit of pension accounting revisions (revisions which are only possible due to the S&P500 being at record highs, something which reflexively is only possible because valuation gimmicks such as this one!) the S&P is still trading at a nosebleed 18.5x LTM P/E.







So how does GAAP EPS compare to that perpetually fudged, Non-GAAP EPS - used excuslively by overzealous management teams and sell-side analysts to "justify" quite ridiculous valuations "when one excludes one-time charges, restructuring items, and so on." Like fore exammple Alcoa's perpetually recurring, "non-recurring" charges or JPM's now constant "one-time" legal addbacks. The delta between the two is shown in the chart below:







On an LTM basis this means that the choice of GAAP or Non-GAAP for the S&P 500 is equivalent to 2 turns of LTM P/E: 16.5 vs 18.5.







Backing up one chart, observent readers will notice something peculiar: in Q1 GAAP earnings tumbled while Non-GAAP earnings maintained an exuberant upward trajectory. Sure enough, anyone curious how real, GAAP EPS performed in the just completed quarter, should look at the chart below. It shows that GAAP EPS (helped by a record amount of corporate buybacks) in the first quarter of 2014 actually dropped 2.2% from Q1 2013 even as Non-GAAP suggested a nearly 5% increase!







As noted, this is happening even as corporations bought back a record amount of their own stock in Q1, reducing the S in the EPS, and thus artificially boosting the overall EPS number. One can only imagine how much worse the decling in EPS would have been had stock repurchases slowed down:







How does one explain the dramatic surge in Non-GAAP EPS compared to GAAP? Simple: supposed "one-time" Write-offs. This is what Deutsche Bank has to say about the topic:

Common items excluded from non-GAAP EPS are goodwill impairments, restructuring charges, merger costs, gain/loss on assets sales etc., which tend to be cyclical. Hence the difference between GAAP and non-GAAP EPS is largest during recessions and ~10% ex. recessions.
It is thus not surprising that the "write-off" difference between GAAP and Non-GAAP surged in Q1 2014 to 2.9: the highest since Q4 2012 when EPS once again slumped and the Fed was brought in to launch QEternity. In fact, excluding the two quarters prior to the launch of the latest round of QE, the number of "addbacks, write-offs and restructuring charges" has never been greater since the Lehman failure.







*The bottom line is that the LTM P/E for the S&P 500 is therefore one of three numbers:

16.5x on a non-GAAP basis.
18.5x on a revised GAAP basis, or
19.5x on a pre-revision GAAP basis, when corporations do not take the "benefit" of a pension boost to EPS which is solely the result of record high stock prices courtesy of a Fed and HFT-manipulated market.
Readers can make their own choice which number to use based on their own particular bias.
*
As for corporate revenues and CapEx... fughetaboutit.


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Jul 2014)

Que ha pasado en gowex?????????


----------



## mpbk (1 Jul 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Que ha pasado en gowex?????????



que váis a esperar de un chicharrete. deberia estar a 7€. está sobrevalorada..


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Jul 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Socorro.... Que le ha pasado a Gowex?...
> 
> Que paso en la Junta para que hoy se meta semejante batacazo -15%



Buenos días, a -20%.

---------- Post added 01-jul-2014 at 11:08 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hilo estival,
> Noches de verano
> Escozor anal
> Hemoal a mano.
> ...



Muy bien piratón, por fin un hilo abierto en tiempo y hora.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> bailaaaaaaaaaaaaandoooooooooooo arriba y abajo, como la bolsa
> 
> Enrique Iglesias - Bailando (Español) ft. Descemer Bueno, Gente De Zona - YouTube



busca robando :fiufiu:


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Jul 2014)

Eurona parece que se anima a seguir a Gowex.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jul 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Buenos días, a -20%.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-jul-2014 at 11:08 ----------
> 
> ...



Y sin faltas de orto-grafía hoyja!


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (1 Jul 2014)

peseteuro dijo:


>



.
Bonito piano ... :rolleye:



Como esto está pelín aburrido podíamos hacer una porra IBEX a 31/07/2014


neutron_mortgages: 10.580





Y otra de cuántos días se caerá el server de burbuja en el mes:


neutron_mortgages: 4


----------



## boquiman (1 Jul 2014)

Ya hasta el servidor de Youtube se cae... :XX:


----------



## Tonto Simon (1 Jul 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Socorro.... Que le ha pasado a Gowex?...
> 
> Que paso en la Junta para que hoy se meta semejante batacazo -15%



Un informe de gothan diciendo que es un pluff y que la accion no vale nada:vomito:

Let


----------



## atman (1 Jul 2014)

Ayer salió el calendario de la FED para Julio. Y yo creo que ya nos pone en situación...

Tentative Outright Treasury Operation Schedule - Federal Reserve Bank of New York

Como ven, tenemos manguerazo hoy... pero hasta el próximo lunes, 7 no hay más... después del 7, hay algo... pero con cantidades bastante más reducidas...

No sé cuanto tiempo hace que el mercado ha pasado sin recibir tranfusiones durante una semana entera...

En el conjunto del mes... inyectarán 19 millardos... con lo que la dosis ha bajado ya cerca de un 60% en lo que va de año...


----------



## Chila (1 Jul 2014)

Buenos dias y les dejo que tengo ronda.
Hoy entre hospitalet y poble nou.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jul 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Socorro.... Que le ha pasado a Gowex?...
> 
> Que paso en la Junta para que hoy se meta semejante batacazo -15%


----------



## boquiman (1 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Ayer salió el calendario de la FED para Julio. Y yo creo que ya nos pone en situación...
> 
> Tentative Outright Treasury Operation Schedule - Federal Reserve Bank of New York
> 
> ...



Estarán haciendo pruebas para ver cómo reacciona el mercado...
El mes pasado no inyectaron ningún viernes.


----------



## Tono (1 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Llegará y habrá lágrimas como mares.
> 
> El gambling nunca fue buen negocio.
> 
> Pero el jilo está lleno de hábiles inversores que saltarán del barco al segundo día de corrección ::::::



Hombre Bertok, ya que anda por aquí le diré que la cartera a la que usted daba su más sentido pésame en Enero no va nada mal. Plusvis de 5 cifras (y el primer número no es un 1, ni tampoco un 2).
Como siempre atento a sus consejos para no perder dinero. 


@Paulistano, los tiempos de grandes caídas que citas fueron provocadas por las subprimes USA y el reventón de nuestra burbuja. Caídas de esa magnitud son descartables.
Yo apuesto por los 12000 del IBEX a final de año, aunque no va a ser tan fácil ganar dinero como hasta ahora. Elegir bien los valores y los puntos de entrada y salida es fundamental. Los SL que me dices, tal vez sea el peor momento para ponerlos. Hay que estar atento y salirse siempre arriba, nunca esperar a que te echen. 
Ya sabes, comprar barato, vender caro.:fiufiu:

¿por qué sube BME?

*LA BOLSA ESPAÑOLA NEGOCIA EN JUNIO 74.233 M.€, UN 27% MÁS QUE EN JUNIO 2013*



> La contratación en el primer semestre del año crece un 27,3%, hasta 415.695 millones de euros
> 
> Las negociaciones acumuladas hasta junio se incrementan en un 63% sobre el mismo período del pasado año
> 
> ...




La Bolsa española negocia en junio 74.233 m.


----------



## Tonto Simon (1 Jul 2014)

Y ahi esta Facephi, el primer dia un 100%...a 2,46 con dos cojones


----------



## moisty70 (1 Jul 2014)

Esos de gotham son alguien?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Jul 2014)

> Gowex se hunde un 25% por culpa de un* informe falso* desde Estados Unidos



Sobre Gowex


Ahora el informe "falso" hace caer el chicharro un 35%...


----------



## atman (1 Jul 2014)

boquiman dijo:


> Estarán haciendo pruebas para ver cómo reacciona el mercado...
> El mes pasado no inyectaron ningún viernes.



Pues prepárese para la "prueba". Para mí Julio marca el punto de inflexión. Como he puesto antes, el calendario de TOTOs para Julio está ya bastante despejadito. Tenemos 3k millones hoy martes, otros 3k el lunes de viene y luego pequeños "aportes".

Pero este jueves salen a hablar, esperable una confirmación de la línea de bajadas y hablarán de tipos... y es un día con multitud de datos macro... y sin inyección... puede hacer una escabechina de cuidado en la víspera del 4 julio.

¿tal vez por eso la dosis del lunes es tamaño "standard" en lugar de ir a cantidades más reducidas como el resto del mes?


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jul 2014)

Esta semana toca Dronjis...


----------



## Tono (1 Jul 2014)

moisty70 dijo:


> Esos de gotham son alguien?



No sé quien son, pero en cuanto a opiniones, mojar, se mojan. :fiufiu:



> SUMMARY OF OPINIONS
> 
> Gowex shares are worth €0.00 per share.
> Over 90% of Gowex’s reported revenues do not exist. We estimate GOW’s actual revenues to be <€10 million.
> The shares will be suspended, just as Pescanova’s shares were suspended.



Scribd


----------



## Montegrifo (1 Jul 2014)

Saludos julianos... Meneito en el MAB, habrá una semana de río revuelto?


----------



## Krim (1 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> No sé quien son, pero en cuanto a opiniones, mojar, se mojan. :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> 
> Scribd



Me ENCANTA el lenguaje que utilizan...

- Si esto es verdad, me descubro ante esta gente. Lo cierto es que suena creíble.

- Si es una invención, hay que reconocer que han inventado las cosas bien.


----------



## bertok (1 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Hombre Bertok, ya que anda por aquí le diré que la cartera a la que usted daba su más sentido pésame en Enero no va nada mal. Plusvis de 5 cifras (y el primer número no es un 1, ni tampoco un 2).
> Como siempre atento a sus consejos para no perder dinero.
> 
> 
> ...



Lo cual me alegra, créeme.

Pero sigue remando ::.

Te leí algo de alcanzar la independencia financiera. Cuando llegues, te invito a una cerveza de calavera negra ::


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Jul 2014)

¿Os ha pillado a alguien dentro de Gowex?


----------



## atman (1 Jul 2014)

Pueden a su página web... lo tienen en portada los muchachos... la pregunta es... ¿de dónde han sacado la información?????? ¿cómo saben ellos que Gowex miente al decir que tiene 100k Hotspots y que en realidad no son más de 5.000????

Let

*Let’s Gowex: La Charada Pescanova (a Pescanovan Charade)*

Gotham City Research initiates coverage on Let’s Gowex SA, with a price target of € 0.00/share (100% downside)

Gowex shares are worth €0.00 per share.

Over 90% of Gowex’s reported revenues do not exist. We estimate GOW’s actual revenues to be <€10 million.

The shares will be suspended, just as Pescanova’s shares were suspended.


Gowex’s actual Wireless revenues are at most 10% of what GOW reports in its financial statements.
GOW’s Hotspot network it owns or manages is ~5K in size. CEO told us 100K+ & JBCapitalMarkets estimates 35K.
GOW’s audit fee is €40,000, which makes sense if Gowex’s actual revenues are only 5%-10% of reported revenue.
90% of Telecom revenue originated from undisclosed related parties, tied to GOW CFO & an early investor. We have evidence Gowex’s largest customer was really itself.
Gowex Telecom (i.e. Iber-x) website has not been updated in years. It appears to be no longer in business.
Gowex told some investors that New York City was paying them €7.5 million. GOW told us €2 million. The real number is <€200,000, according to New York City.
Gowex does not publicly disclose basic metrics, such as hotspot count or wireless revenue segment details.
The head of investor relations is the CEO’s wife. She signed off on GOW’s annual reports.
The June 5th MallPlaza press release (in English) makes demonstrably false claims. The same press release in the native Spanish omits the false claims.
GOW lied to the European Union’s Transparency Register, claiming it spent over €50 mm in political contributions.
CEO Jenaro Garcia was a Director of Advanced Refractive Technologies, a penny stock fraud whose shares were revoked by the US Securities and Exchange Commission.
GOW’s private market valuation is only €0.14 per share, based on Arqiva’s acquisition valuation.


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Jul 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> ¿Os ha pillado a alguien dentro de Gowex?



A mi. Mucha pupa. Será verdad? :rolleye:

Reír por no llorar. Año perdido


----------



## Hannibal (1 Jul 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> A mi. Mucha pupa. Será verdad? :rolleye:
> 
> Reír por no llorar. Año perdido



Ya somos 2. El problema es que sea verdad o no, el daño ya está hecho y aunque se demostrara que es falso creo que vamos a estar pillados por mucho tiempo. Menos mal que llevaba muy poquita carga, 50 titulos.

Edito y añado: eso sí, Ajetreo, ¿qué hay que hacer ahora? ¿Aguantar sin más porque semohs himbersoreh a largo? ¿Piramidar a la baja? ¿Asumir pérdidas? Obviamente esto es lo último que querríamos hacer pero...


----------



## LOLO08 (1 Jul 2014)

Uffff...vaya pillada...si es mentira se podría entrar.. Mas q nada por piramidar..y eso.


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Jul 2014)

Está suspendida de cotización ? No tengo ordenador por la mudanza. Informen de noticias please


----------



## ponzi (1 Jul 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Está suspendida de cotización ? No tengo ordenador por la mudanza. Informen de noticias please




Este es el informe de la discordia

Gotham City Research LLC


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Jul 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Está suspendida de cotización ? No tengo ordenador por la mudanza. Informen de noticias please



Seguramente, en mi pantalla desde las 12:08 está parada. No hay operaciones.


----------



## Tono (1 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Lo cual me alegra, créeme.
> 
> Pero sigue remando ::.
> 
> Te leí algo de alcanzar la independencia financiera. Cuando llegues, te invito a una cerveza de calavera negra ::



la independencia es mi wishful thinking. Mejor tomar esa cerveza antes.

Mi lema es a Dios rogando y con el mazo dando. Hay que sacar provecho de todo. 

Los datos macro en la UE no son malos de todo. La tasa de desempleo UE, que no sale en el cuadro, ha sido del 11,6%.








Bolsa de Madrid


FacePhi. Eso sí que es wishful thinking, viendo su tabla prevista de crecimiento y beneficios hasta el 2019...


----------



## Se vende (1 Jul 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Está suspendida de cotización ? No tengo ordenador por la mudanza. Informen de noticias please



Esta en subasta, al menos es lo que veo, con un volumen importante a la venta, 160000vs250000 en 11,85


----------



## Krim (1 Jul 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> A mi. Mucha pupa. Será verdad? :rolleye:
> 
> Reír por no llorar. Año perdido



En estos momentos el mejor consuelo que te puedo dar es que a mi me convencen totalmente...


----------



## ane agurain (1 Jul 2014)

mierda. que pasa con gowex? estoy fuera

no llevo


----------



## Krim (1 Jul 2014)

Va...vamos a darle más intriga a la cosa. Mirad esta compañía:

Quindell PLC: LON:QPP quotes & news - Google Finance

En Abril de este año, Gotham Research dijo: 



> Quindell PLC: A Country Club Built On Quicksand
> 
> April 22, 2014 7:54 am / Leave a comment
> 
> ...



Así que...quien sabe!


----------



## atman (1 Jul 2014)

Al menos algunas cosas son ciertas...

Aquí cuando la SEC le metió mano a Advanced Refrative Tech... (ARFR)

https://www.sec.gov/litigation/admin/2011/34-64379.pdf

Advanced Refractive Technologies, Inc. (“ARFR”) 1
(CIK No. 1082249) is a void 
a void Delaware corporation located in San Clemente, California with a class of securities 
registered with the Commission pursuant to Exchange Act Section 12(g). ARFR is delinquent in 
its periodic filings with the Commission, having not filed any periodic reports since it filed a 
Form 10-QSB for the period ended September 30, 2006, which reported a net loss of $5,713,620 
for the prior nine months. As of April 26, 2011, the common stock of ARFR was quoted on 
OTC Link, had eight market makers, and was eligible for the “piggyback” exception of 
Exchange Act Rule 15c2-11(f)(3).


NOticia sobre el nombramiento de Jenaro García en ARFR... y su background...

Advanced Refractive Technologies Announces Nomination of Two Directors Pink Sheets:ARFR

Jenaro Garcia Martin is founder and CEO of IBER-X (IBER Band Exchange SA) located in Madrid, Spain. IBER-X manages $130 million dollars and offers its services in eight countries. Mr. Garcia Martin is also co-founder of Blue Emerald Investment Bank, S.A., located in Luxembourg. Blue Emerald concentrates on restructuring and investing in companies in the $10 to $50 million value level. - See more at: Advanced Refractive Technologies Announces Nomination of Two Directors Pink Sheets:ARFR



Peeeeero al mismo tiempo.... aquí tiene a VJET...

ADVANCED REFRACTIVE TECHNOLOGIES, INC. (VJET) SPO - NASDAQ.com


----------



## ghkghk (1 Jul 2014)

Me lo estoy pasando bomba con mis 7.300 edreams a 5.39 de promedio. En el mismo día estoy en verde y palmo casi un 7%...


----------



## ponzi (1 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Al menos algunas cosas son ciertas...
> 
> Aquí cuando la SEC le metió mano a Advanced Refrative Tech... (ARFR)
> 
> ...



Desde luego el informe esta bastante elaborado y algunas cosas si que son ciertas otras sinceramente tengo mis dudas, me cuesta creer que los ingresos de gowex sean solo de 10 mill, solo con algunas ciudades del tamaño de Madrid ya deberían de conseguir eso y mas

Ayuntamiento de Madrid y GOWEX presentan el servicio de conexión WiFi Gratis implantado en el Boulevard de Fuencarral. - ESMARTCITY

De momento precaución

¿Quién está detrás de Gotham City Research? | Mercados | Cinco Días

Siempre se puede preguntar directamente al CEO en su Twitter ienso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Jul 2014)

Pues mi EZEs me están también porculizando. Todabía las tengo en verde, pero quien me manda no vender hace dos dias...


----------



## ane agurain (1 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Me lo estoy pasando bomba con mis 7.300 edreams a 5.39 de promedio. En el mismo día estoy en verde y palmo casi un 7%...



6 kilos en edreams

una compañía con nombre de almohada


----------



## ghkghk (1 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> 6 kilos en edreams
> 
> una compañía con nombre de almohada



Todo depende de cuánto se esté dispuesto a perder... En el peorcísimo de los casos, no llegará al 15-20% de los beneficios con Gamesa, por ejemplo. 

Si pierde los 5 bien perdidos al cierre, se irá por el aire...


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Jul 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Pues mi EZEs me están también porculizando. Todabía las tengo en verde, pero quien me manda no vender hace dos dias...



Yo las tengo para mis tataranietos y los de Montoro


----------



## Hannibal (1 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Va...vamos a darle más intriga a la cosa. Mirad esta compañía:
> 
> Quindell PLC: LON:QPP quotes & news - Google Finance
> 
> Así que...quien sabe!



Tú has visto la bajada de Abril, desde luego importante, y la subida del 18-20 junio? ::


----------



## Tono (1 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Me lo estoy pasando bomba con mis 7.300 edreams a 5.39 de promedio. En el mismo día estoy en verde y palmo casi un 7%...



Pues ojito. Yo no soy de Gotham pero esa acción, viendo la deuda que tiene, se puede derrumbar hasta el infierno.

Son más de 600 millones de deuda y sin tener apenas activos reales. Y además tres ejercicios consecutivos perdiendo dinero. 

Cuidadín, cuidadín, que vas muy cargado.


----------



## ponzi (1 Jul 2014)

Face to face

https://twitter.com/jero_net

https://twitter.com/gowex


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Jul 2014)

Eurona -14%.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Jul 2014)

Es un apocalipsis chicharrro.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Pues ojito. Yo no soy de Gotham pero esa acción, viendo la deuda que tiene, se puede derrumbar hasta el infierno.
> 
> Son más de 600 millones de deuda y sin tener apenas activos reales. Y además tres ejercicios consecutivos perdiendo dinero.
> 
> Cuidadín, cuidadín, que vas muy cargado.



Ese es el miedo. Perder un 8, 10%... Pues es una operación más. A veces se pierde. No hay mayor problema. Si uno entra cargado, las ganancias son suculentas, y grandes las pérdidas.

El terror lo tengo a un "hecho relevante obliga a suspender la cotización"... Aunque creo que eso queda lejos.


----------



## Chila (1 Jul 2014)

buff a mi me sakto el sl de gow el jueves pasado....


----------



## ghkghk (1 Jul 2014)

Para que veamos en perspectiva lo "encarcelables" que son los analistos... En estos momentos Edreams está mucho más cerca del 0 que de los precios objetivos que le dan JP Morgan, Santander, etc...


----------



## Tono (1 Jul 2014)

Tiene toda la pinta de que va a caer guano a paladas por la tarde.
Ya oigo el trotar de Pepi acercándose.

¿a qué es debido tanto movimiento en BBVA? Casi 1000M de volumen. Por los 0.008€ de dividendo no creo que sea.

Y SAN sin volumen apenas hoy, algo fuera de lo normal también. Ayer sin embargo, 1000M se movieron.

::

Todo huele a encerrona.


----------



## Krim (1 Jul 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Tú has visto la bajada de Abril, desde luego importante, y la subida del 18-20 junio? ::



Si...de eso se trata XD.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hannibal (1 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Si...de eso se trata XD.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



¿Así que insinúas que nos lo venden como una estrategia para ganar dinero ahora con cortos, pero realmente es tirar la acción para entrar ellos largos y ganar dinero por partida doble? ¿Serán capaces de sacar ellos otros informe dentor de 3 meses diceindo que rodo era un error y que Gowex es la nueva google? ::


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Jul 2014)

La respuesta de Gowex, sin ningún dato ni cifra:
http://gowex.sharedby.co/share/yABmy0

El personal parece que no está muy contento:
https://twitter.com/gowex/status/483937040451371008


----------



## Montegrifo (1 Jul 2014)

Hr en gowex
HECHO RELEVANTE LET´S GOWEX S.A. 
Asunto: Respuesta a la información emitida por Gotham City Research LLC 
Muy señores nuestros: 
Por la presente, LET’S GOWEX, S.A., (en adelante, GOWEX) informa al Mercado: 
1. Que la información publicada en el día de hoy por Gotham City Research LLC es rotundamente falsa. 
2. Que ningún representante de GOWEX se ha reunido con Gotham City Research LLC como afirman en dicha información. 
3. Que desde el anonimato de un documento no firmado, el único objetivo que se busca es dañar tanto el valor de la acción como la imagen de la Compañía en su único beneficio. 
4. Que GOWEX no dudará en emprender las acciones legales que en derecho le asistan contra los responsables de dicha publicación y cualesquiera otros que pudieran haber estado involucrados


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Jul 2014)

No tengo ni puñetera idea pero como esto estepactedo para. La "recompra de acciones anunciada en la J G es para salirse aunque llege en septiembre a 30€


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Jul 2014)

Si el gowex gate fuera falso, ya habrían suspendido la cotización para "defender" al pequeño accionista ¿No?


----------



## Hannibal (1 Jul 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Si el gowex gate fuera falso, ya habrían suspendido la cotización para "defender" al pequeño accionista ¿No?



Está suspendida desde las 12:08 que yo sepa.

---------- Post added 01-jul-2014 at 13:49 ----------




Ajetreo dijo:


> No tengo ni puñetera idea pero como esto estepactedo para. La "recompra de acciones anunciada en la J G es para salirse aunque llege en septiembre a 30€



No he entendido casi nada de lo que ha dicho ienso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Jul 2014)

Lo que faltaba...ahora Ralph se nos viene abajo.


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Jul 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Está suspendida desde las 12:08 que yo sepa.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-jul-2014 at 13:49 ----------
> 
> ...



Parece que la acaban de abrir a las 13:50.
A 12 merkels. -39%


----------



## Chila (1 Jul 2014)

Yo no se si es falso o no, pero entrar en estos juegos es como ir al casino.
Esos si, adrenalina a capazos.


----------



## Montegrifo (1 Jul 2014)

No sé... no me huele bien el tema gowex... Hay algo raro. Por rankia comentan que es un cierre de cortos salvaje para salvarse el culo pero, tan descarado lo van a hacer? 
No creo que se atrevan a hacer tal jugada con ni más ni menos que nuestra querida y reputada CNMV controlando...


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Jul 2014)

Me voy a comer unas gambitas para quitarme el disgusto.

Si hemos de perder y morir cienes de veces que sea con regustillo a gambas.

Hasta la tarde


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jul 2014)




----------



## Krim (1 Jul 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> ¿Así que insinúas que nos lo venden como una estrategia para ganar dinero ahora con cortos, pero realmente es tirar la acción para entrar ellos largos y ganar dinero por partida doble? ¿Serán capaces de sacar ellos otros informe dentor de 3 meses diceindo que rodo era un error y que Gowex es la nueva google? ::



Noooooo, de hecho te repito que a mi, desde mi completo niputaideísmo, el informe me convence, pero que también han puesto a parir empresas que luego han hecho un 10X, aunque nada impide que en unos meses hagan un 0x.


----------



## Tono (1 Jul 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Yo no se si es falso o no, pero entrar en estos juegos es como ir al casino.
> Esos si, adrenalina a capazos.



y vaselina
y vaselina a capazos también


----------



## Krim (1 Jul 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Parece que la acaban de abrir a las 13:50.
> A 12 merkels. -39%



-43%. Este ya más que Pandoro es Mandingo.


----------



## bertok (1 Jul 2014)

Invito a cada uno a analizar su estrategia de salida de los chicharros infectos tan populares del hilo.

Apenas se producen giros, la peña se queda pillada.

Cuando el mercado gire de verdad, de forma violenta y sostenida ¿que va a pasar?, ¿no hay SL?, ¿inversores a largo?.

Lo difícil de este negocio es saber salir, es donde influye la codicia o el miedo.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Jul 2014)

Si no tuviera todo empantanado en Edreams entraría ahora en Gowex a 11.50 



































No. Con un capazo de mierda tengo bastante.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jul 2014)




----------



## vmmp29 (1 Jul 2014)

esto se mueve menos que una escoba


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> -43%. Este ya más que Pandoro es Mandingo.









Eso ya es liquidación..

Afectados por Gowex que se llevan las antenas Pringles en 3,2,1...


----------



## Krim (1 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Si no tuviera todo empantanado en Edreams entraría ahora en Gowex a 11.50



Y ya hubieras palmado un 20%. Awesome job.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Invito a cada uno a analizar su estrategia de salida de los chicharros infectos tan populares del hilo.
> 
> Apenas se producen giros, la peña se queda pillada.
> 
> ...



Claro, jodio. Es que si no te pierdes el rebote...::


----------



## Tonto Simon (1 Jul 2014)

Ni se os ocurra entrar en gowex...algo gordo se esta cociendo...Me parece que el informe ese ha tocado un par de teclas que no han gustado


----------



## Krim (1 Jul 2014)

En mi monitor pone Gowex 8,6???


----------



## bertok (1 Jul 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Claro, jodio. Es que si no te pierdes el rebote...::



Es en esa operaciones en donde se dilapida el beneficio anual.

Reitero, cuando el SP gire un 10%, que lo va a hacer .... Veremos cientos de gaceleridos aguanto por mixtecos palmando un dineral.

Por lo que leo, no hay estrategia de salida mas allá de la coña del autobús JGA y similares.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jul 2014)




----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Jul 2014)

gowex está en 8,80...más no van a bajar. Y si no, las alquilan.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Jul 2014)

y yo lejos de unpc...

veo que montebalito pwponea


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Jul 2014)

Verdes días,

respecto al gowexgate, pues que decir de los chicharros infectos del mab, lo tienen todo para que se den estas y las opuestas circunstancias. Que no digo que la firma esa oscura tenga la verdad, que sinceramente creo que tampoco saben mucho del tema, pero que quien con niños se acuesta mojado se levanta....

Una firma con tantos cortos americanos como había, algo cocinaban entre bambalinas...


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jul 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> gowex está en 8,80...más no van a bajar. Y si no, las alquilan.


----------



## Don Pedro (1 Jul 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> ¿Os ha pillado a alguien dentro de Gowex?



Yo también estoy dentro, otra inversión a laaaargo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Jul 2014)

Solo espero que no arrastren a AMZN...


----------



## pirivi-parava (1 Jul 2014)

GOWEX ha organizado la resistencia en el 9, a ver lo que duran


----------



## mpbk (1 Jul 2014)

es lo que tiene subir en vertical sin sentido, que baja en vertical

soporte en 9.3 y 6.9

de nada


----------



## ghkghk (1 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Y ya hubieras palmado un 20%. Awesome job.



Oiga que quedaba la broma de debajo... Como ve no está ni editado el mensaje. Ha sido una ironía... que luego he matizado mejor.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Jul 2014)

En rankia había o hay un tema dedicado a la compañía, debe ser un mar de lagrimas.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> En rankia había o hay un tema dedicado a la compañía, debe ser un mar de lagrimas.




GOWEX (1822/1823) - Rankia 

De todo hay. Quien huye, quien llora, quien compra más... Por el momento contento no hay nadie. Veremos si mañana no hace un +70%...

Hay una cosa clara. Está cayendo un 55%. Con que simplemente exista un 60% de posibilidades de que el informe sea falso o interesado (o ambas cosas) las posibilidades de remontar son altas. Y las ganancias brutales.

Dicho esto: no se le ocurra entrar a nadie.


----------



## pirivi-parava (1 Jul 2014)

pues poco ha durado, puestos a adivinar como el 5.80 no la pare....


----------



## docjones (1 Jul 2014)

Mardita sea la 1 operación por semestre del broker naranja. Estoy sin ideas :


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jul 2014)




----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria un gif de pánico para los gowexianos ya.

Honorable entro en CAF?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Jul 2014)

No se si al final vamos a morir todos cienes de veces...pero los de gowex ya se han mueto hoy unas cuantas.

Los de Ezes tambien nos morimos un poco...-8%
Stop Loss de mis EZEs a 0,89. Entré a 0.87. Saltará hoy...una pena. 

Me voy pa casa.

---------- Post added 01-jul-2014 at 12:54 ----------




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> En rankia había o hay un tema dedicado a la compañía, debe ser un mar de lagrimas.



Lo he estado mirando. No es un mar de lagrimas, es una jauría de suicidas...

Uno


> mi última bala, quería comprar Mapfre, pero esto es una oportunidad y la cojo: 700 acciones más(a la espera de que entren las ordendes). Si se cruzan se me quedaría de precio 5( soy de los que vengo desde hace un año y medio)....hoy más que nunca let's go!



y otro


> Otro paquete a 8,80 y ya no tengo un chavo!
> Veremos si no las he cagado.



y el mejor ::


> Es cierto , yo personalmente, me forre el 11-S comporando y APALANCANDOME en el Banco Santander. EN momentos como este son una gran oportunidad para entrar en valores con planes de negocios creibles y ¡ NO LO OLVIDEMOS QUE GOW LO ES!!. MANTENGAMOS LA CABEZA FRIA Y NO NOS CONVIRTAMOS EN PRESAS FACILES DE ESTOS PIRATAS.
> Los inversores , tenemos que luchar por acabar con los cortos, que representan la excrecencia del capitalismo financiero. SON LOS CORTOS LOS QUE ESTAN DE TRAS DE TODO, yo ,igual que muchos de vosotros ya lo he sufrido en otras ocasiones. QUIEN RESISTE GANA, SIEMPREEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Hannibal (1 Jul 2014)

Sacado del blog de Carpatos

_Cita interesante de Reuters:

Según consta en los registros del regulador, en el capital de Gowex está presente el fondo de capital riesgo Valiant Capital Management, que mantiene una posición corta abierta del 1,1 por ciento del capital de la compañí

Leer más: Gowex
_

Si tan convencidos estaban de que la empresa es un bluf, ¿para qué organizar todo esto? Ya caería cuando tocara a lo pescanova. Que por cierto, a diferencia de Pescanova, la deuda de gowex es ridícula, es claramente una comparación malintencionada. Lo que está claro es que incluso si se demuestra que es todo falso y Gowex está saneada y con los beneficios que declaraban hasta ahora, no veremos los 20 merkels en meses o años.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pepitoria un gif de pánico para los gowexianos ya.
> 
> Honorable entro en CAF?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jul 2014)

LOL 


terra o muerte!!!!!!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## FranR (1 Jul 2014)

Troleemos Rankia....amooossss

Gotham City "la que has liado Batman"


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (1 Jul 2014)

pole Juliana en la pag. 14 y solo neutron ha metido alguna imagen interesante  







pd: ya lo dice el refranero: 
chicharro con sangre, pandoro entra.


----------



## Krim (1 Jul 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Si tan convencidos estaban de que la empresa es un bluf, ¿para qué organizar todo esto? Ya caería cuando tocara a lo pescanova. Que por cierto, a diferencia de Pescanova, la deuda de gowex es ridícula, es claramente una comparación malintencionada. Lo que está claro es que incluso si se demuestra que es todo falso y Gowex está saneada y con los beneficios que declaraban hasta ahora, no veremos los 20 merkels en meses o años.



Ese argumento no tiene ningún sentido, por más bonito que suene.

Si la empresa es un bluf y tú tienes tus cortos puestos y tu informe donde muestras que es un bluf ¿Por qué vas a esperar? ¿Por qué ganar tus minolles dentro de un par de años en lugar de mmmph, digamos...¿mañana?. Es más, si tienes cortos ¿Por qué cojones te vas a arriesgar a que la burbuja se hinche más y aguantar minusvis jatusianas?

Que el informe es interesado no lo duda ni el tato, es absolutamente obvio. El problema es que puede cierto, o al menos estar razonablemente cercano a la realidad.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jul 2014)




----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Jul 2014)

Si caen a 1 euro me compro 100 acciones. He dicho.


----------



## Krim (1 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si caen a 1 euro me compro 100 acciones. He dicho.



Yo compro 300. He dicho.


----------



## mpbk (1 Jul 2014)

no ba bajar de 6€......pero es una empresa burbuja.

no tiene ninguna base de negocio sólida.


----------



## FranR (1 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si caen a 1 euro me compro 100 acciones. He dicho.



Yo en Rankia les he dicho a 2, por no apurar la caída del todo. 8:


----------



## Krim (1 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Troleemos Rankia....amooossss
> 
> Gotham City "la que has liado Batman"



El Fronchi ese...ereh tu..¿Verdá picaruelo? .

-60%. Definitivimante algo para los *anales* de la historia. :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## ane agurain (1 Jul 2014)

yo. desde fuera, una empresa aliada de Cisco, no creo que sea un bluf


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo. desde fuera, una empresa aliada de Cisco, no creo que sea un bluf



Algunos culos han quedado hechos CISCO....::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Krim (1 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo. desde fuera, una empresa aliada de Cisco, no creo que sea un bluf



He visto a Iberdrola promocionando un "limpiador de agua magnetizada" (o algo así) en la Sociedad Nuclear Española. Fíate. Por cierto que trabajo me costaba aguantarme la risa mientras hablaba con el tío del poster.


----------



## pirivi-parava (1 Jul 2014)

espectacular, no sé que hace falta para suspender una cotización :cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jul 2014)

los gaceleridos empiezan a padecer , pero es solo el comienzo , pronto los vivos envidiaran a los muertos :no:


----------



## ane agurain (1 Jul 2014)

joer. y yo sin poder meter órdenes hoy


----------



## FranR (1 Jul 2014)

"7,41 ha tocado... la verdad e que se me aprieta el ojete. están jugando con mi pasta"

:XX::XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo. desde fuera, una empresa aliada de Cisco, no creo que sea un bluf



Cisco? Cisco Puertollano o Cisco Cisco?

Lo siento por los accionistas pero estos culebrones dan chicha al hilo.


----------



## atman (1 Jul 2014)

¿Quién está detrás de Gotham City Research? | Mercados | Cinco Días

Ya que hemos puesto los enlaces anteriores, conviene ahora poner este...


*¿Quién está detrás de Gotham City Research?*

1. Una firma de análisis vinculada con vendedores a corto

2. Nacida hace poco más de un año

3. Con una estrategia ya utilizada

La técnica de Gotham City es similar a la que utilizaba Muddy Waters, el hedge fun de Carson Block: elaborar el informe, ponerse corto en la compañía elegida y luego darle la máxima publicidad posible al informe.
Su anteriror víctima, Quindell, aseguró que Gotham City no les había hecho una sola pregunta antes de hacer público el informe. En el caso de Gowex, el consejero delegado de la firma, Jenaro García, ha calificado el informe directamente de "difamatorio".


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Jul 2014)

Uno dice de comprar Hemoal. Juassssssssss.


----------



## FranR (1 Jul 2014)

Logotipo gatuno de gowex.... :XX::XX::XX::XX:

---------- Post added 01-jul-2014 at 15:27 ----------




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Uno dice de comprar Hemoal. Juassssssssss.



Soy yo troleando 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> "7,41 ha tocado... la verdad e que se me aprieta el ojete. están jugando con mi pasta"
> 
> :XX::XX:




Están jugando con tu pasta ?? No!!!......, están jugando con tu ojal!!

ehehe


----------



## ponzi (1 Jul 2014)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> espectacular, no sé que hace falta para suspender una cotización :cook:



Es la hora del cafetito en la cnmv "9:00-14:00". Si mañana sigue valiendo algo igual suspenden la cotización, pero vamos igual si como igual no, son nuestras costumbres


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Logotipo gatuno de gowex.... :XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-jul-2014 at 15:27 ----------
> 
> ...



no te da verguenza pezkeñin ? :ouch:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> ¿Quién está detrás de Gotham City Research? | Mercados | Cinco Días
> 
> Ya que hemos puesto los enlaces anteriores, conviene ahora poner este...
> 
> ...



Yo estoy convencido que esta firma tiene sus intereses en la compañía porque ira corta y que todo parece indicar que se trata de una firma lobodewallstritera, pero el mab es un mercado peligrosísimo donde las gacelas van con altavoces dando gritos y con un cartel enorme que pone cómeme. Estoy leyendo el hilo de rankia y sinceramente algunos ni se plantean nada, siguen acumulando.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jul 2014)

Pongo una velita a San Daniel para esta tarde...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Jul 2014)

Jodio MMjr, que jarta de reir.


----------



## ponzi (1 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo estoy convencido que esta firma tiene sus intereses en la compañía porque ira corta y que todo parece indicar que se trata de una firma lobodewallstritera, pero el mab es un mercado peligrosísimo donde las gacelas van con altavoces dando gritos y con un cartel enorme que pone cómeme. Estoy leyendo el hilo de rankia y sinceramente algunos ni se plantean nada, siguen acumulando.



Yo los 10 mill solo de cifra de negocio que dice Gothan no me lo trago, ahora que en algunas cosas tengan razón y que las cifras estén infladas no te digo yo que no.


----------



## Antigona (1 Jul 2014)

Bueno pues vamos a probar suerte con esto del gacelismo y los chicharros, yo no me trago el modo pánico y digo que esto es una trola de gente que quiere hundir el valor porque va corta.

Me hubiera gustado entrar en 7.4, pero entrar en mínimos es de tener una chorra increíble, así que he entrado más tarde, stop en los mínimos y a ver qué tal. ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo los 10 mill solo de cifra de negocio que dice Gothan no me lo trago, ahora que en algunas cosas tengan razón y que las cifras estén infladas no te digo yo que no.



Seguro que el informe este no sea mas que papel mojado en muchas cosas, pero que como ya hemos visto no seria la primera compañía que por muchas auditorias que muestre, sus cuentas no son reales o no tan reales como muestran. 

La respuesta de la compañía, del mab, de la cnmv tampoco han ayudado a cortar de raíz un asunto que de ser falso tendría unas consecuencias legales tremendas. 

Yo se que media city madrileña la tenia o tiene en cartera.


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Jul 2014)

quien haya comprado en 7.7 le esta sacando 2.5 euros en este momento...


----------



## paulistano (1 Jul 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> quien haya comprado en 7.7 le esta sacando 2.5 euros en este momento...



Si miramos el tick por tick, apenas se ha movido pasta entre 7,40 y 8...jodido pillarlas ahíienso:


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Jul 2014)

por cierto gowex de donde es... por si me puedo deducir las perdidas en la declaración del año que viene.


----------



## Tonto Simon (1 Jul 2014)

Joder, al final me ha podido la ludopatia. Estoy dentro a 9,15...Me he leido el informe y eso no hay por donde cogerlo..


----------



## optimistic1985 (1 Jul 2014)

Dentro en DIA, como lo veis a medio plazo?


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jul 2014)

chicharro del MAB , es que vais pidiendo pandorada :ouch:


----------



## Antigona (1 Jul 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> quien haya comprado en 7.7 le esta sacando 2.5 euros en este momento...



Ya me estáis poniendo nervioso, yo he comprado 60 a 9.47, +82€ ahora mismo, no está mal para un solo día, el tema es que no sé qué puede hacer mañana así que no sé qué hacer. Está rebotando ahora mismo desde los mínimos realmente, así que creo que mañana seguirá al alza, pero y si me pilla un gap del demonio?

Ains para qué me meto en estas cosas de chicharros y rumores ::::

---------- Post added 01-jul-2014 at 15:51 ----------




Tonto Simon dijo:


> Joder, al final me ha podido la ludopatia. Estoy dentro a 9,15...Me he leido el informe y eso no hay por donde cogerlo..



Estamos juntos, colega, avísame de lo que tengas pensado hacer para el final del día...


----------



## ponzi (1 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Seguro que el informe este no sea mas que papel mojado en muchas cosas, pero que como ya hemos visto no seria la primera compañía que por muchas auditorias que muestre, sus cuentas no son reales o no tan reales como muestran.
> 
> La respuesta de la compañía, del mab, de la cnmv tampoco han ayudado a cortar de raíz un asunto que de ser falso tendría unas consecuencias legales tremendas.
> 
> Yo se que media city madrileña la tenia o tiene en cartera.



A mi me parecía excesivo pagar 2100 mill a dia de hoy por una facturación de 180 mill por muy bueno que fuese el negocio. Ademas en el informe hay cosas que no aclaran muy bien sobre su facturación, eso es lo que han aprovechado los de Gothan....pero de ahi a decir que la empresa vale 0 y que esta quebrada pues no se me parece un poco pretencioso. Aun así cautela, no seria la primera empresa que miente.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Jul 2014)

Bueno me marcho, espero que mis AMZN´s no se vean arrastradas, tengo sl por si gotham hace un informe de esos...


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Algunos culos han quedado hechos CISCO....::
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Jul 2014)

Ya me he comido las gambas, puedo morir en paz ::

Pepitoria, busqueme una lápida arregladita, se lo agradecere desde el otro mundo


----------



## Antigona (1 Jul 2014)

11.6 ahora mismo, dicen que están preparando un informe para desmentir y lo van a publicar hoy, qué diver es esto cuando se acierta, claro... Que cuando vas del otro lado no tiene ni puta gracia tanta volatilidad e incertidumbre.


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Bueno me marcho, espero que mis AMZN´s no se vean arrastradas, tengo sl por si gotham hace un informe de esos...



No se quejará. El SP en modo vamospaya y amzn dando dólares.


----------



## ponzi (1 Jul 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Ya me he comido las gambas, puedo morir en paz ::
> 
> Pepitoria, busqueme una lápida arregladita, se lo agradecere desde el otro mundo



espere que aun no se ha dicho la ultima palabra....sea como sea alguien va a pisar los juzgados, o el ceo de gowex o los chicos de gothan pero aquí alguien esta cometiendo un delito.


----------



## Tonto Simon (1 Jul 2014)

Antigona dijo:


> Ya me estáis poniendo nervioso, yo he comprado 60 a 9.47, +82€ ahora mismo, no está mal para un solo día, el tema es que no sé qué puede hacer mañana así que no sé qué hacer. Está rebotando ahora mismo desde los mínimos realmente, así que creo que mañana seguirá al alza, pero y si me pilla un gap del demonio?
> 
> Ains para qué me meto en estas cosas de chicharros y rumores ::::
> 
> ...



Lo siento amigo, vendidas con un 22%. Mañana me voy de escapada y el hotelito no es barato::
Yo el informe no me lo trago, pero es cierto que plantea ciertas dudas. La empresa tendria que estar comprando acciones como loca y no lo esta haciendo...


----------



## ane agurain (1 Jul 2014)

nuevo max en sp500, de momento por 10cts


----------



## economistadebar (1 Jul 2014)

Inviertan dinero en economia real para dar trabajo dejen de especular en bolsa cornudosss.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Jul 2014)

estoy en pc. gowex casi hace un 100% desde mínimos


----------



## FranR (1 Jul 2014)

economistadebar dijo:


> Inviertan dinero en economia real para dar trabajo dejen de especular en bolsa cornudosss.



Hoyga que nosotros damos trabajo: A los que fabrican relojes de lujo, a los concesionarios de autos molones y a las bodegas de vinos y jamones.

Que lo sepa ustéc!!! ::


----------



## Hannibal (1 Jul 2014)

Antigona dijo:


> Bueno pues vamos a probar suerte con esto del gacelismo y los chicharros, yo no me trago el modo pánico y digo que esto es una trola de gente que quiere hundir el valor porque va corta.
> 
> Me hubiera gustado entrar en 7.4, pero entrar en mínimos es de tener una chorra increíble, así que he entrado más tarde, stop en los mínimos y a ver qué tal. ::



Pues no te ha salido mal la jugada. Yo he piramidado (pero muy poco) en 10,7 y aún así mi promedio ha bajado 2,30 Euros. Sobra decir que tengo aún un agujero importante, pero algo menos cada vez. Vaya dia.


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Jul 2014)

fran va de vacaciones o viene
estos nos han metido en un lateral


----------



## Antigona (1 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> espere que aun no se ha dicho la ultima palabra....sea como sea alguien va a pisar los juzgados, o el ceo de gowex o los chicos de gothan pero aquí alguien esta cometiendo un delito.



Y que lo digas! Así no me extraña que la gente diga que esto de la bolsa es peligrosísimo y luego todo el mundo diciendo que no, pero pasan estas cosas!

El día 30 de junio Gowex es una empresa sólida, en un canal alcista, blablabla, crecimiento anual del nosecuantos % de dos cifras, que si banderas, que si va a seguir subiendo... 

¿Hoy sale un informe anónimo de una compañía que no conoce nadie que va corto y cae un ¿¿¿60%??? y se lía la de dios. Vamos, que esto es un caos. Y quien me diga que hoy podía hacer un análisis técnico o fundamental serio ::::::, esto es la potra de entrar bien o mal o a favor o en contra.


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Jul 2014)

lo raro es que no haya salido nadie diciendo que se pusieron cortos en 20 y han comprado en 7.4, porque son los putos amossssssssssshhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## FranR (1 Jul 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> fran va de vacaciones o viene
> estos nos han metido en un lateral



Lateral el IBEX, los americanos siguen marcando máximos. Creo que fue una de las ideas que deje, de por donde podía ir esto hace alguna semana.

Yo vivo en unas vacaciones continuas. Soy un vividor de mi media naranja. 

Me voy a dormir.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jul 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> No se quejará. El SP en modo vamospaya y amzn dando dólares.



San Daniel me escuchó!!


----------



## ane agurain (1 Jul 2014)

venga ralph, 40 puntitos arriba más...

---------- Post added 01-jul-2014 at 08:10 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Hoyga que nosotros damos trabajo: A los que fabrican relojes de lujo, a los concesionarios de autos molones y a las bodegas de vinos y jamones.
> 
> Que lo sepa ustéc!!! ::



y a los laboratorios rovi, propietarios de hemoal


----------



## Antigona (1 Jul 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pues no te ha salido mal la jugada. Yo he piramidado (pero muy poco) en 10,7 y aún así mi promedio ha bajado 2,30 Euros. Sobra decir que tengo aún un agujero importante, pero algo menos cada vez. Vaya dia.



Esto es un chiste, tengo cuatro posiciones abiertas desde hace un mes y llevo +300, con mis análisis técnicos y tal y todo supuestamente "analizado", contando la que tuve que cerrar, +150, y entro en Gowex que ni siquiera sé de qué coño va como el que juega a un casino solo porque no me fio de lo otro que tampoco sé lo que es, el Gotham tal, y los mismos +150.

Aclaro que es un experimento porque ya digo que no me gustan nada estos valores tan chicharreros, pero para probar la "racionalidad" de los mercados. :::: Está claro que esto no es muy distinto a los casinos.


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Lateral el IBEX, los americanos siguen marcando máximos. Creo que fue una de las ideas que deje, de por donde podía ir esto hace alguna semana.
> 
> Yo vivo en unas vacaciones continuas. Soy un vividor de mi media naranja.
> 
> Me voy a dormir.



Eres un majara y tu señora una santa!!!


----------



## ponzi (1 Jul 2014)

Antigona dijo:


> Y que lo digas! Así no me extraña que la gente diga que esto de la bolsa es peligrosísimo y luego todo el mundo diciendo que no, pero pasan estas cosas!
> 
> El día 30 de junio Gowex es una empresa sólida, en un canal alcista, blablabla, crecimiento anual del nosecuantos % de dos cifras, que si banderas, que si va a seguir subiendo...
> 
> ¿Hoy sale un informe anónimo de una compañía que no conoce nadie que va corto y cae un ¿¿¿60%??? y se lía la de dios. Vamos, que esto es un caos. Y quien me diga que hoy podía hacer un análisis técnico o fundamental serio ::::::, esto es la potra de entrar bien o mal o a favor o en contra.



Entrar hoy es ir con los ojos cerrados, no se puede hacer un informe serio con tan poco tiempo.
Yo hay cosas de su facturación que no entiendo de donde salen pero algo es innegable y es que han generado bastante caja en 3 años.
Ni vale 29 eu ni 0 eu.
A mi siempre que me la han jugado ha sido en empresas endeudadas, en este caso concreto si sus cifras son correctas no lo están.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Jul 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Eres un majara*JÁ *y tu señora una santa!!!



le corrijo un detalle


----------



## Antigona (1 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Entrar hoy es ir con los ojos cerrados, no se puede hacer un informe serio con tan poco tiempo.
> Yo hay cosas de su facturación que no entiendo de donde salen pero algo es innegable y es que han generado bastante caja en 3 años.
> Ni vale 29 eu ni 0 eu.
> A mi siempre que me la han jugado ha sido en empresas endeudadas, en este caso concreto si sus cifras son correctas no lo esta.



Ponzi tú sueles basarte en fundamentales, no? Yo es que de eso la verdad que no tengo mucha idea, me suelo basar en técnico, y por ello entro en valores normalmente con mucho volumen, entro en la bolsa española por costumbre solamente y porque en EEUU los días de resultados también dan miedo, pero reconozco que salvo el SAN y quizás TEF y alguno más, tampoco es que el IBEX tenga un volumen para tirar cohetes...

Ya digo que esto he entrado en plan prueba: para ver cómo de irracional es el mercado, y para ver cómo de fácil o difícil es salir de un mercado en modo pánico y afinar mi estrategia de salida, porque es una cosa que tengo que pulir, como bien dice Bertok, ¿qué hacemos los que vamos largos por ejemplo y con cierto apalancamiento si el mercado entra en modo pánico o correción y empiezan los gaps? Es un tema importante... Y total, me jugaba 100€ con el stop, 600 en total en caso de que valiese realmente 0, así que a probar y a ver qué hago al cierre.


----------



## ponzi (1 Jul 2014)

Antigona dijo:


> Ponzi tú sueles basarte en fundamentales, no? Yo es que de eso la verdad que no tengo mucha idea, me suelo basar en técnico, y por ello entro en valores normalmente con mucho volumen, entro en la bolsa española por costumbre solamente y porque en EEUU los días de resultados también dan miedo, pero reconozco que salvo el SAN y quizás TEF y alguno más, tampoco es que el IBEX tenga un volumen para tirar cohetes...
> 
> Ya digo que esto he entrado en plan prueba: para ver cómo de irracional es el mercado, y para ver cómo de fácil o difícil es salir de un mercado en modo pánico y afinar mi estrategia de salida, porque es una cosa que tengo que pulir, como bien dice Bertok, ¿qué hacemos los que vamos largos por ejemplo y *con cierto apalancamiento* si el mercado entra en modo pánico o correción y empiezan los gaps? Es un tema importante... Y total, me jugaba 100€ con el stop, 600 en total en caso de que valiese realmente 0, así que a probar y a ver qué hago al cierre.



Yo nunca voy apalancado, ahora lo que si que te recomiendo es que si vas largo y en acciones si no es mucho dinero es mas sensato entrar en fondos de inversión pero por un tema de comisiones mas que nada.
El mercado a corto plazo siempre es irracional.
Yo también me llevo mis buenas pandoreadas


----------



## pollastre (1 Jul 2014)

DONnie,

sería, por ventura, éste un momento quizás delicado para que Ud. fuese largo. Si es que lo fuera o fuese en este momento.

No sé si me entiende.

Primer aviso.


edit1 / aclaración: DONnie, cierre sus largos.

edit2: MM, no trolee a la tropa, que luego viene el crujir de dientes...


----------



## Antigona (1 Jul 2014)

Ya en un tema serio, tengo algunas BBVA, como es el tema de los dividendos? Tenerlas hoy te da derecho a tener los derechos, o como?


----------



## Skhu (1 Jul 2014)

Lo de Gowex está arrastrando a otros valores del MAB: Eurona, Ebios, Carbures,.... veremos si mañana no se contagia el ibex


----------



## ane agurain (1 Jul 2014)

si supera 1,24
como dirían los de chicharros, al cielo

---------- Post added 01-jul-2014 at 08:31 ----------

el ISM usano un poco flojo


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Jul 2014)

lo que puede ser curioso es la subasta en Gowex... miedo me da....


----------



## Xiux (1 Jul 2014)

Vaya lio en GOWEX !!!

lo siento por los que van dentro desde hace tiempo.

Espero que no contagien a VJET

Sigue corriendo desbocada, sin parar, queriendo superar los 23$

https://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s...osshair=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=off;source=;


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Jul 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> lo que puede ser curioso es la subasta en Gowex... miedo me da....



Tomese unas gambas antes de la subasta, ayuda a pasar el mal trago ::


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (1 Jul 2014)

Guanos días
Entro después de días sin foro y me encuentro una debacle en el MAB de la virgen
Porque ahora mismo, carbures está tambien en -12%........
Y las NTC, la fusión se ve que no gusta porque van un -3,7% fiiiiiirgen

Sin embargo el dinero en la bolsa sigue entrando a espuertas, porque BME nos sigue dando alegrías.
En fin, que esto es asín. Corto y cierro


----------



## ane agurain (1 Jul 2014)

dónde estaría el ibex si USA no estaría marcando máximos desde hace meses?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Lateral el IBEX, los americanos siguen marcando máximos. Creo que fue una de las ideas que deje, de por donde podía ir esto hace alguna semana.
> 
> Yo vivo en unas vacaciones continuas. Soy un vividor de mi media naranja.
> 
> Me voy a dormir.



A ti te pasa como a mi. No voy a la oficina los fines de semana, cuando no trabajo es el resto del tiempo...::


----------



## Antigona (1 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> dónde estaría el ibex si USA no estaría marcando máximos desde hace meses?



Exactamente eso me preocupa a mí, y mira que voy largo!!

USA está en un mercado alcista HISTÓRICO, en una fase de expansión histórica también, y el IBEX está muy muy pero que muy tibio, esta semana de dudas ha sido muy reveladora.

Como el SP se gire, el Ibex vuelve a visitar los infiernos a un nivel mucho más rápido que USA, no estamos subiendo con la contundencia que la caída de 2008 y el mercado actual requieren creo yo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jul 2014)

Pollito yo voy largo en latunes, plomo, y pronto latifundios donde explotar a campesinos a golpe de látigo p)


----------



## amago45 (1 Jul 2014)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> Guanos días
> Entro después de días sin foro y me encuentro una debacle en el MAB de la virgen
> Porque ahora mismo, carbures está tambien en -12%........
> Y las NTC, la fusión se ve que no gusta porque van un -3,7% fiiiiiirgen
> ...



Han colgado la presentación de la Junta de Accionistas en su web ... 

http://natraceutical.com/images/descargas/esp/inversores/junta_general/2014-6-23-NTC-Presentacion-JGA-2014.pdf


----------



## pollastre (1 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pollito yo voy largo en latunes, plomo, y pronto latifundios donde explotar a campesinos a golpe de látigo p)




Bue, una pena... éste era un buen cierre de largos. Note que no digo que se ponga corto (el riesgo de _crosstrolling _ es aún inaceptable :: ), pero el cierre era... cómo decirle... de buen rollito :rolleye:


----------



## ane agurain (1 Jul 2014)

si hay algun gowexiano vasco, hoy le acaban de hacer un doble-doble


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jul 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Bue, una pena... éste era un buen cierre de largos. Note que no digo que se ponga corto (el riesgo de _crosstrolling _ es aún inaceptable :: ), pero el cierre era... cómo decirle... de buen rollito :rolleye:



Has visto who the fuck is here?


----------



## ane agurain (1 Jul 2014)

vamos ibex. 16 puntitos más...


----------



## Antigona (1 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> vamos ibex. 16 puntitos más...



Debería conseguir cerrar en 11000, sería bueno...


----------



## pollastre (1 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Has visto who the fuck is here?




Impressivê performance, no cree Ud.... 

Si es que no sé a dónde vamos a llegar.

Es como el rollito del Guadiana, pero en versión digital. A los toros.... Digital. ::

Estoy convencido de que, a estas alturas, Ud. ya tiene una teoría al respecto de tan peculiar _behaviour_...


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jul 2014)

cerramos larguitos 10955 en 10980 y vuelta a los cortos con tres cullons :Baile:


----------



## Antigona (1 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos larguitos 10955 en 10980 y vuelta a los cortos con tres cullons :Baile:



Usted sí que se ve que sabe... 11000


----------



## Tonto Simon (1 Jul 2014)

Que coño hago con Mapfre? Las tengo compradas a 3,11, unas 3000 desde primeros de año. Es la unica posicion que mantengo abierta. Algun consejo?


----------



## Antigona (1 Jul 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Que coño hago con Mapfre? Las tengo compradas a 3,11, unas 3000 desde primeros de año. Es la unica posicion que mantengo abierta. Algun consejo?



Estás claramente en la parte alta del rango lateral de este año... drenando la subida de mediados de 2013, mírate cualquier gráfico diario.

Yo la veo floja respecto al Ibex, para que realmente llegase por encima de los máximos del movimiento alcista anterior y seguir al alza, veo que el IBEX tendría que subir mucho, y no lo veo claro ahora mismo sin una correción de por medio... Para estar largo veo mejores valores, sinceramente.

¿Dónde tienes el stop?


----------



## atman (1 Jul 2014)

Amplío la cole de cortos, aquí en 72... ya que se deja... aún no voy cargado del todo... pero ya empieza a preocupar...


...acabaré con el culo como la bandera de japón... ya verás...


EL euro-dolor me tiene "tenso"... veamos a ver estos 1,368... de momento esperar... que con lo de arriba tengo suficiente...


----------



## Tonto Simon (1 Jul 2014)

Antigona dijo:


> Estás claramente en la parte alta del rango lateral de este año... drenando la subida de mediados de 2013, mírate cualquier gráfico diario.
> 
> Yo la veo floja respecto al Ibex, para que realmente llegase por encima de los máximos del movimiento alcista anterior y seguir al alza, veo que el IBEX tendría que subir mucho, y no lo veo claro ahora mismo sin una correción de por medio... Para estar largo veo mejores valores, sinceramente.
> 
> ¿Dónde tienes el stop?



Stop que??:fiufiu::fiufiu: No suelo ir con stops, pero me habia marcado salir con un par de cierres por debajo del 2,84..
Si no la vendi antes cuando detecte la debilidad fue por cobrar el dividendo y hacer un poco de enjuage.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Amplío la cole de cortos, aquí en 72... ya que se deja... aún no voy cargado del todo... pero ya empieza a preocupar...
> 
> 
> ...acabaré con el culo como la bandera de japón... ya verás...
> ...



relajese , lo que tiene que suceder , sucedera :o


----------



## Antigona (1 Jul 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Stop que??:fiufiu::fiufiu: No suelo ir con stops, pero me habia marcado salir con un par de cierres por debajo del 2,84..
> Si no la vendi antes cuando detecte la debilidad fue por cobrar el dividendo y hacer un poco de enjuage.



Y en base a qué entraste y en base a qué esperabas que se moviera arriba o abajo?

Te recomiendo poner stops sea como sea el valor, vale que no todos son Gowex, pero aún así siempre puede haber sorpresas... Yo he perdido lo ganado en decenas de operaciones por operaciones malas sin stops, el peor error que se puede cometer. Si no es mental y estás continuamente pendiente, tienes que tener uno real puesto.

2.84 me parece un buen precio de cerrar definitivamente la posición en la base del canal lateral. De todas formas también depende de cuánto dinero lleves y si te queda efectivo o no, si no te queda, recomiendo salgas a la espera de que el ibex se defina un poco al alza o a correción, y entres en otros valores mejores. Si te sigue quedando efectivo puedes quedártelas a ver si por lo que sea salen del rango lateral, en el que estás en la parte alta...


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (1 Jul 2014)

Jojojo me gusta el título del hilo 

Incluso es más que apropiado para los que tenían GOWEX a largo...


----------



## Charlatan (1 Jul 2014)

es momento de entrar a tope en gowex.......???

modo kamikaze on


----------



## bertok (1 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Amplío la cole de cortos, aquí en 72... ya que se deja... aún no voy cargado del todo... pero ya empieza a preocupar...
> 
> 
> ...acabaré con el culo como la bandera de japón... ya verás...
> ...



Es imposible que la pilles en el pico y el momento de giro.

Déjala marcar los niveles, nos vamos a hinchar de guano cuando llegue ..... pero no te fundas la liquidez antes de tiempo ::::::


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Jul 2014)

Of topic

Alguien tiene la luz con compañias nuevas? 

Tengo que cambiar el contrato y estoy pensando si serle infiel a Endesa por el mal servivio de atención al cliente que tienen. Despues de 5 minutos escuchando maquinas y publicidad aparece una señorita a la que no entiendo por el acento y la pesima calidad de su linea. Oia mas las otras. Conversaciones del call center que lo que me estaba contando. Le he colgado

Tono, tu opinion no es valida. Iberdrola te soborna con regalitos


----------



## Antigona (1 Jul 2014)

Charlatan dijo:


> es momento de entrar a tope en gowex.......???
> 
> modo kamikaze on



No te lo recomiendo! Aquí ni dios ha salido a dar un hecho relevante, se lleva esperando todo el día, y la verdad que desde los 5.5€ hasta los 28 de máximos o los 20 en los que estaba la compañía ayer parece una burbuja total, yo que sé, he entrado en 9.5 y estoy por salirme ya con algo pillado, porque huele muy mal esta compañía...


----------



## Tonto Simon (1 Jul 2014)

Antigona dijo:


> Y en base a qué entraste y en base a qué esperabas que se moviera arriba o abajo?
> 
> Te recomiendo poner stops sea como sea el valor, vale que no todos son Gowex, pero aún así siempre puede haber sorpresas... Yo he perdido lo ganado en decenas de operaciones por operaciones malas sin stops, el peor error que se puede cometer. Si no es mental y estás continuamente pendiente, tienes que tener uno real puesto.
> 
> 2.84 me parece un buen precio de cerrar definitivamente la posición en la base del canal lateral. De todas formas también depende de cuánto dinero lleves y si te queda efectivo o no, si no te queda, recomiendo salgas a la espera de que el ibex se defina un poco al alza o a correción, y entres en otros valores mejores. Si te sigue quedando efectivo puedes quedártelas a ver si por lo que sea salen del rango lateral, en el que estás en la parte alta...



Es que , es que...es que entre por fundamentales! ale, ya lo he dicho::

Pense que se habia quedado descolgada con respecto al ibex, las compre con este por los 96xx o asi para aprovechar la subida a los 11000, aprovechando la historia de las divisas en argentina y tal...Pense que buscaria los 3,40 y ademas me llevaba el dividendo:bla::bla:


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Jul 2014)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Jojojo me gusta el título del hilo
> 
> Incluso es más que apropiado para los que tenían GOWEX a largo...




Mac, como mis manos lleguen a tus gonadas te corvertiras en Farinelli


----------



## atman (1 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Es imposible que la pilles en el pico y el momento de giro.
> 
> Déjala marcar los niveles, nos vamos a hinchar de guano cuando llegue ..... pero no te fundas la liquidez antes de tiempo ::::::



...y si esperas a cogerla cuando confirme la bajada...

Como nos recordaba MM si salen, cuando salgan, será todos juntos y por una puerta muy pequeña...

---------- Post added 01-jul-2014 at 17:26 ----------




Ajetreo dijo:


> Mac, como mis manos lleguen a tus gonadas te corvertiras en Farinelli



No puedo... me imagino al general MacArthur cantando la Flauta Mágica de Mozart y...


----------



## Antigona (1 Jul 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Es que , es que...es que entre por fundamentales! ale, ya lo he dicho::
> 
> Pense que se habia quedado descolgada con respecto al ibex, las compre con este por los 96xx o asi para aprovechar la subida a los 11000, aprovechando la historia de las divisas en argentina y tal...Pense que buscaria los 3,40 y ademas me llevaba el dividendo:bla::bla:



Yo también estuve en ella y salí con algo de perdidas tras un tiempo, , no pasa nada, cada uno tiene su método y te preguntaba por saber.

Pero efectivamente, estaba descolgada entonces del IBEX, y lo está ahora, y no veo al IBEX subiendo todavía demasiado antes de una correción, aunque sea pequeña del 5-10%, luego no sé después qué pasará, pero la veo igual de descolgada. Para que te hagas una idea hasta la salida del rango lateral tiene que subir casi otro 10% + luego el supuesto tramo alcista, no lo veo. Yo la veo más bien lateral o estancada durante un tiempo, o peor que el IBEX si este cae, porque está muy cerca de la base del canal lateral.


----------



## Galifrey (1 Jul 2014)

Ola k ase

¿Alguien tiene algo de vaselina de sobra? ::


----------



## bertok (1 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> ...y si esperas a cogerla cuando confirme la bajada...
> 
> Como nos recordaba MM si salen, cuando salgan, será todos juntos y por una puerta muy pequeña...



ya joder, pero es muy distinto ver una vela roja y entrar que meter cortos en tó lo alto pensando que ese es el punto de giro.

Lo pueden estirar 8 pipos más y te destrozan.


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Jul 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> DONnie,
> 
> sería, por ventura, éste un momento quizás delicado para que Ud. fuese largo. Si es que lo fuera o fuese en este momento.
> 
> ...



:
...... cuidando del corral ..........


----------



## atman (1 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> ya joder, pero es muy distinto ver una vela roja y entrar que meter cortos en tó lo alto pensando que ese es el punto de giro.
> 
> Lo pueden estirar 8 pipos más y te destrozan.



Emmmm... 

8 pipos.

tatjo... tatjo... 


::


----------



## Krim (1 Jul 2014)

Bueno, bueno. No todo van a ser negracos con el rabo enorme y 60% de bajadas. Hablemos de fútbol. De la delantera de Argentina.


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Jul 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Ola k ase
> 
> ¿Alguien tiene algo de vaselina de sobra? ::



Que no, que se pasa mejor el mal trago comiendo gambas. 

La vaselina es de pobres :fiufiu:


----------



## Xiux (1 Jul 2014)

Vjet parenla!!!


----------



## atman (1 Jul 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Vjet parenla!!!



+20% :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 01-jul-2014 at 17:43 ----------

seems the party starts now... wait and see...


----------



## Tonto Simon (1 Jul 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Vjet parenla!!!



Ya no sigo el 3d, ha pasado algo? A mi me sigue pareciendo un truño de empresa. Solo me gustan Arcam y Ssys, y a la mitad de precio como minimo...


----------



## Xiux (1 Jul 2014)

La aguanto desde 16,25 y tengo los 10 dedos en sell


----------



## Ladrillófilo (1 Jul 2014)

Alberto Iturralde sobre Lets Gowex en Mercado Abierto de Capital Radio 01-07-2014 en mp3 (01/07 a las 15:54:20) 05:52 3273876 - iVoox

gacelas y leones


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Jul 2014)

Nuevo nivel de SP alcanzado.... Amazon respondiendo bien a señales de compras fuertes.

¿Qué más se puede pedir?

Ya falta menos....


----------



## bertok (1 Jul 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Alberto Iturralde sobre Lets Gowex en Mercado Abierto de Capital Radio 01-07-2014 en mp3 (01/07 a las 15:54:20) 05:52 3273876 - iVoox
> 
> gacelas y leones



Te agradezco el link pero los comentarios del anal-isto son puto bullshit.

Excusas y excusas.

Basta con ver el gráfico para ver que las plusvalías latentes son brutales.


----------



## Xiux (1 Jul 2014)

Vjet se va hoy a un 30%+++

---------- Post added 01-jul-2014 at 18:03 ----------

No soporto la presión


----------



## atman (1 Jul 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Nuevo nivel de SP alcanzado.... Amazon respondiendo bien a señales de compras fuertes.
> 
> ¿Qué más se puede pedir?
> 
> Ya falta menos....



que nos mande una foto de la caipirinha cuando llegue a Zanzíbar...


----------



## Ladrillófilo (1 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Te agradezco el link pero los comentarios del anal-isto son puto bullshit.
> 
> Excusas y excusas.
> 
> Basta con ver el gráfico para ver que las plusvalías latentes son brutales.



no te entiendo bertok, a qué te refieres??


----------



## bertok (1 Jul 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> no te entiendo bertok, a qué te refieres??



Que el anal-isto se apunta a lo fácil.

GoWEX parece una buena empresa pero las plusvalías eran colosales.

Llega un momento en que todos quieren salir por la misma puerta y no es posible.

En este tipo de valores te la clavan con un GAP.

En el culibex y SP va a pasar los mismo pero sin GAP.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (1 Jul 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> no te entiendo bertok, a qué te refieres??



Supongo que se refiere a que incluso corrigiendo hoy el 50%, quién entró hace un año aun le lleva más del 100% de revalorización 8:

Aqui uno que ha entrado hoy a 9,80. A ver que hace mañana.


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Jul 2014)

Señores, vamos a trabajar un rato. Los gráficos empiezan a ponerse calientes.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Jul 2014)

Antigona dijo:


> Debería conseguir cerrar en 11000, sería bueno...



yo decía lo de "16 puntitos más" y así, porque hoy me daba un máximo (vale que como falla por un día puede ser mañana), pero que tocaría bajar luego

vamoh a be


----------



## atman (1 Jul 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Señores, vamos a trabajar un rato. Los gráficos empiezan a ponerse calientes.



¿Ves? Aquí es cuando uno, que va ya con miedito... se acojona del todo... :XX:


----------



## ane agurain (1 Jul 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Nuevo nivel de SP alcanzado.... Amazon respondiendo bien a señales de compras fuertes.
> 
> ¿Qué más se puede pedir?
> 
> Ya falta menos....



ya está la cuenta "europea" a 7 cifras?

sigue solter@?


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jul 2014)

Leoncios de mi vida

La que están liando en USA


----------



## bertok (1 Jul 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Supongo que se refiere a que incluso corrigiendo hoy el 50%, quién entró hace un año aun le lleva más del 100% de revalorización 8:
> 
> Aqui uno que ha entrado hoy a 9,80. A ver que hace mañana.



Un valor que es capaz, con motivo o sin él, de moverse un 50% en una sesión :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

La volatilidad lo puede mover en cualquier dirección. Entrar es temerario pero poniendo un Profit se puede ganar dinero. 

Los enganchones históricos se dan en valores así.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (1 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Un valor que es capaz, con motivo o sin él, de moverse un 50% en una sesión :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> La volatilidad lo puede mover en cualquier dirección. Entrar es temerario pero poniendo un Profit se puede ganar dinero.
> 
> Los enganchones históricos se dan en valores así.



A ver si es en dirección ascendente el 50%...:fiufiu:

Lo de hoy en GOW no es serio. Pero vamos que la entrada es a corto. Esta semana la daré puerta, espero que con beneficios...


----------



## musgooo (1 Jul 2014)

Pues yo he entrado a última hora en Gowex. Asomando la patita... Las rebajas de verano y tal

Me huele a ataque sucio bajista. Gotham City Research. El nombre lo dice todo vamos no me jodas. Recuerda el ataque de Citron a PLUG diciendo que las acciones valían $0.50

Este artículo habla de los errores en el informe El sucio ataque de Gotham a Gowex

En fin el tiempo dirá quien tiene razón


----------



## Sin_Perdón (1 Jul 2014)

musgooo dijo:


> Pues yo he entrado a última hora en Gowex. Asomando la patita... Las rebajas de verano y tal
> 
> Me huele a ataque sucio bajista. Gotham City Research. El nombre lo dice todo vamos no me jodas. Recuerda el ataque de Citron a PLUG diciendo que las acciones valían $0.50
> 
> ...



Lo que está claro es que aunque el informe sea falso el daño ya se lo han hecho y no recuperará los 20 euros, si es que lo hace alguna vez, en mucho tiempo ( guisful zinquin off )


----------



## bertok (1 Jul 2014)




----------



## vmmp29 (1 Jul 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Señores, vamos a trabajar un rato. Los gráficos empiezan a ponerse calientes.



entonces viene un mini pandoro


----------



## ane agurain (1 Jul 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> entonces viene un mini pandoro







[/IMG]

en efecto


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Jul 2014)

Bueno señores, casi cuatro años con ustedes en el hilo, algunos aciertos, algunos fallos y muchos buenos ratos.

Gente que ha quedado por el camino... especialmente el maestro Mulder (saludos) y otros que poco a poco han ido desapareciendo del hilo, espero que por cambiar de aires y no por haber sido barridos.

Dejo a un teutón, más de campo que un tractor, a los mandos, un tío bastante inteligente y tiene cara de alcista  (ya empieza a caerle mal a bertok :.

Sigo unos días cerrando asuntos "que no posiciones" :no: , que irán cayendo como fruta madura los stop. Les deje unos nivelillos, que pueden servir de referencia y atentos al volumen y disposición de las caídas, nos les pille con los calzones por las rodillas.

Un abrazo a todos y a los antiguos (que no voy a enumerar por no dejarme a nadie), gracias por hacerme un poco más llevadero el trabajo, desde que el jefe (quien se considere antiguo sabrá quien es el mas grande y no hablo de bolsa) me enseñó este antro de perversión, boobs, pandoros y demás fauna. 

P.D. 8 europeas, en un año. La primera vez....

Chinazo dos dólares de la subida tómelos como un regalo :fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (1 Jul 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Bueno señores, casi cuatro años con ustedes en el hilo, algunos aciertos, algunos fallos y muchos buenos ratos.
> 
> Gente que ha quedado por el camino... especialmente el maestro Mulder (saludos) y otros que poco a poco han ido desapareciendo del hilo, espero que por cambiar de aires y no por haber sido barridos.
> 
> ...






siempre se van los mejores y tal ::


o sea, que ahora es cuando contemplamos cómo esa teoria de que el ibex cumple ciclos de X años se rompe y nos vamos a tomar por el culo, no?

son tiempos de bertok?

cerramos posiciones antes de verano?

podrá argentina en la segunda parte?


----------



## atman (1 Jul 2014)

Pero... ¿ya??? Nos va a dejar??? No puede ser oiga...


(a ver si puedo "traerle" a alguno de los antiguos)


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Jul 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Bueno señores, casi cuatro años con ustedes en el hilo, algunos aciertos, algunos fallos y muchos buenos ratos.
> 
> Gente que ha quedado por el camino... especialmente el maestro Mulder (saludos) y otros que poco a poco han ido desapareciendo del hilo, espero que por cambiar de aires y no por haber sido barridos.
> 
> ...



enhorabuena , para el año más ¿no?

no me diga que nos abandona definitivamente


----------



## bertok (1 Jul 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Bueno señores, casi cuatro años con ustedes en el hilo, algunos aciertos, algunos fallos y muchos buenos ratos.
> 
> Gente que ha quedado por el camino... especialmente el maestro Mulder (saludos) y otros que poco a poco han ido desapareciendo del hilo, espero que por cambiar de aires y no por haber sido barridos.
> 
> ...



Ratón, no escapes ahora que está todo el pescado vendido ::

Un placer haberle leído y no crea nada de lo que hemos posteado todo este tiempo.

Sería una sorpresa.

Suerte y dele una colleja al teutón de parte de Tito Bertok

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Jul 2014)

10 dólares por acción en menos de 4 días, not bad pero siempre queremos mas. 

Un fuerte saludo y buen "viaje".

PD: Digale al teuton que siempre arriba, siempre. Que no será el mismo, pero yo conozco a otro teuton que hace pocos meses fue mandado al otro lado del charco. 

PD2: Mr.P mas niveles menos mensajitos para DON. Otro saludo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jul 2014)

Al DON lo que es d DON y al LEONCIO lo que le corresponde :aplauso:


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jul 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Bueno señores, casi cuatro años con ustedes en el hilo, algunos aciertos, algunos fallos y muchos buenos ratos.
> 
> Gente que ha quedado por el camino... especialmente el maestro Mulder (saludos) y otros que poco a poco han ido desapareciendo del hilo, espero que por cambiar de aires y no por haber sido barridos.
> 
> ...









No puede ser....no puede ser..

Hagase un multinick..trollee si es necesario...pero aparezca como Gandalf por el hilo..(sobre todo para contener al jatencio)

::


----------



## ane agurain (1 Jul 2014)

1979.20

extasis comprador?

---------- Post added 01-jul-2014 at 11:37 ----------








yo en mi cutresistema de lineas y fibo, manejo esto SIEMPRE QUE MAÑANA no marque un máximo más alto que hoy, porque si lo hace está en disposición de saltar la directriz bajista y posponemos...




por cierto, BME hoy ha roto muchos indicadores y da señal de entrada


----------



## atman (1 Jul 2014)

MarketMaker, muchas gracias a usted, por enseñarnos, por darnos referencias, pero sobre todo, por darnos perspectiva. Ha sido toda una experiencia haber podido contar con usted en este foro. Ha sido usted, y un buen número de ésos a los que usted ha citado, los han hecho de este hilo un lugar único y especial, y lo digo literalmente, porque pienso que no ha existido algo parecido en ningún otro lugar. Algunos han ido cayendo, desapareciendo sin dar más señas o emigrando a otros lugares y, en un momento u otro, sus ausencias han sido sentidas. 

Otros vendrán, seguro, mejores o peores, ciertamente distintos. Pero el foro no volverá a ser el mismo si perdemos a nuestro leoncio de cabecera. Sin embargo, tal vez podamos ganar a un forero más. A un forero libre de ciertas ataduras, o presiones, o compromisos, que venga por aquí aunque sea a reirse un poco con las cagadas y los aciertos del día. 


Un fuerte abrazo y que la vida le sea propicia.


Y si en algún momento echa de menos a esta panda de disfuncionales, ya sabe que aquí, o cerca de aquí, estaremos esperándole para echar unas risas y comentar la última locura.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Jul 2014)

duro felguera está torciendo indicadores.. igual mañana fuera de la misma?


y ence debería picar mañana arriba, porque es cuando el kumo es más fino, si no hace esto, kanpora

ercros por chartismo: bonita cuña

fersa en un par de días puede irse a la media de 200s



prorroga y tal


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Jul 2014)

Que dia mas negro. La mayor pandorada de mi corta vida gaceril y se despide MM mi pastor.

Creo que no estaba tan triste desde que Mataron a Kennedy.

Que sea feliz y buena persona. 








Pd. Ya entiendo porque se desplomo hoy Gowex. Aparte del informe, la Anita Olimpica Botella fue hoy a visitar su sede. Aggggg:vomito:


----------



## Hannibal (1 Jul 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Que dia mas negro. La mayor pandorada de mi corta vida gaceril y se despide MM mi pastor.
> 
> Creo que no estaba tan triste desde que Mataron a Kennedy.
> 
> Que sea feliz y buena persona.



Ha comprado algo abajo por poco que sea? Yo alucino porque en rankia hay gente que ha doblado y triplicado lo que tenia incluso a 17 y 14 euros; si con lo rápido que cayo yo creo que no daba ni tiempo::

Yo como dije cargue algo pero muy muy poquito a 10.7. Mas que nada porque mi precio inicial obviamente no lo veremos en 1 año y el de ahora es difícil pero algo menos. 

Lo que mosquea mucho es la exigua reacción de los jerifaltes, un hr que no dice nada y a correr. O como dicen por ahí, les quieren forzar a que hagan publico su secreto de como monetizar este negocio, o es que realmente es un bluf y les acaban de dejar en pañales. Para los que estan fuera es momento de coger palomitas, para nosotros de meternos tila en vena.


----------



## jopitxujo (1 Jul 2014)

Una pena pero...


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> MarketMaker, muchas gracias a usted, por enseñarnos, por darnos referencias, pero sobre todo, por darnos perspectiva. Ha sido toda una experiencia haber podido contar con usted en este foro. Ha sido usted, y un buen número de ésos a los que usted ha citado, los han hecho de este hilo un lugar único y especial, y lo digo literalmente, porque pienso que no ha existido algo parecido en ningún otro lugar. Algunos han ido cayendo, desapareciendo sin dar más señas o emigrando a otros lugares y, en un momento u otro, sus ausencias han sido sentidas.
> 
> Otros vendrán, seguro, mejores o peores, ciertamente distintos. Pero el foro no volverá a ser el mismo si perdemos a nuestro leoncio de cabecera. Sin embargo, tal vez podamos ganar a un forero más. A un forero libre de ciertas ataduras, o presiones, o compromisos, que venga por aquí aunque sea a reirse un poco con las cagadas y los aciertos del día.
> 
> ...



me uno a lo dicho por lo *atmam* 
un placer haber compartido foro con usted MM, al menos dejese caere por aqui .......... aunque sea para hablar de caracoles ( o eran alcachofas) ::


----------



## ane agurain (1 Jul 2014)

o sea que mañana en un foro se van a forrar todos? mmm


----------



## juanfer (1 Jul 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Bueno señores, casi cuatro años con ustedes en el hilo, algunos aciertos, algunos fallos y muchos buenos ratos.
> 
> Gente que ha quedado por el camino... especialmente el maestro Mulder (saludos) y otros que poco a poco han ido desapareciendo del hilo, espero que por cambiar de aires y no por haber sido barridos.
> 
> ...



Un placer por sus comentarios.

Ya sabe puede pasar a saludar algún dia.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Jul 2014)

no os pasa que cada poco os pide que metais el usuario y password en el foro?

como si se desconectase?







BolsaCanaria .info | Arrancó el motor Duro Felguera


----------



## bertok (1 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> no os pasa que cada poco os pide que metais el usuario y password en el foro?
> 
> como si se desconectase?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ladrillófilo (1 Jul 2014)

En cuanto a gowex, cito de rankia del "famoso" user Solrac, define lo que yo pienso:

Hola a todos.
Acabo de enterarme de la movida tras estar todo el dia sin conexión y tengo que decir que estoy muy enfadado.
Enfadado porque si llego a enterarme de esto antes del cierre de mercado me habria puesto las botas comprando. 
Oportunidades como estas no se ven todos los días. Estoy rezando para que mañana no amanezca disparada. O mejor aún... que baje aún más.
La verdad ea que si el informe es falso no sólo no me enfadaré con los autores.. Es que le voy a dar un beso en la boca a los "malvados bajistas".
Saludos y a cargar alforjas se ha dicho.

Si leéis en gurusblog alguien que ha leído y rebatido el famoso informe de Gotham, uno se queda a cuadros, de cómo ha podido caer tantísimo la cotización con semejante sarta de mentiras. Luego hay que pensar y leer entre líneas. 
Quizás sea una barrida de stops antológica, o puede que haya alguien interesado en oparla. Sigo confiando en Gowex.


----------



## Claca (1 Jul 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Bueno señores, casi cuatro años con ustedes en el hilo, algunos aciertos, algunos fallos y muchos buenos ratos.
> 
> Gente que ha quedado por el camino... especialmente el maestro Mulder (saludos) y otros que poco a poco han ido desapareciendo del hilo, espero que por cambiar de aires y no por haber sido barridos.
> 
> ...



Lo que nos llegamos a reír, madre mía. Hasta la vista, Sr. Leoncio


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jul 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> En cuanto a gowex, cito de rankia del "famoso" user Solrac, define lo que yo pienso:
> 
> Hola a todos.
> Acabo de enterarme de la movida tras estar todo el dia sin conexión y tengo que decir que estoy muy enfadado.
> ...



es lo de siempre , optimismom suicida , ya lo hemos visto demasiadas veces :abajo:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (1 Jul 2014)

Ane, como ves liberbank en 0,69-0,70 con stop en 0,675?


----------



## pullerazo (2 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Ane, como ves liberbank en 0,69-0,70 con stop en 0,675?



La bolsa por Carlos María: Liberbank


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (2 Jul 2014)

pullerazo dijo:


> La bolsa por Carlos María: Liberbank



gracias, pero según mi bola va a 0,69 y stop en 0,685 seria muy ajustado


----------



## pollastre (2 Jul 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Bueno señores, casi cuatro años con ustedes en el hilo, algunos aciertos, algunos fallos y muchos buenos ratos.




Jeee jeje.... 

Es Ud. un Jrande de España, y consecuentemente, veo que no ha podido resistir la tentación de anunciar que se va, pues... a lo jrande... en pleno punto de giro del ES ::

Ahora que no nos oye nadie... le confesaré que me produjo una sonrisa con uno de sus últimos mensajes... aquel donde le decía a no-recuerdo-quién que Ud. no-le-decía-dónde-giraba-el-ES porque Ud. mismo-no-lo-sabía-seguro.

Con la mitad de nuestro "gremio" manejando esta cifra desde hace semanas, casi casi le creí durante un par de décimas de segundo ::

Ha sido Ud. un evento inusual (más de cinco años trabajando en esto, y el único institucional que he conocido, resulta que tiene avatar de león de peluche), una rara avis en este hilo, y un placer como contraparte, en todos los sentidos. Le deseo la mejor de las suertes en sus futuros proyectos, cualesquiera que fuesen.


pd: y vaya mierda de configuración que nos han arrastrado al DAX en el último mes y medio, ya les vale a Uds. con su ES de los huevos, contento me tienen ::


----------



## rufus (2 Jul 2014)

Ane y como ves acs, iber, ferro, y San para estas 2 semanas. Algún momento para cargar vía derechos en estas?


----------



## Mulder (2 Jul 2014)

A las buenas noches!



MarketMaker dijo:


> Bueno señores, casi cuatro años con ustedes en el hilo, algunos aciertos, algunos fallos y muchos buenos ratos.
> 
> Gente que ha quedado por el camino... especialmente el maestro Mulder (saludos) y otros que poco a poco han ido desapareciendo del hilo, espero que por cambiar de aires y no por haber sido barridos.



De barrido nada, seguimos al pie del cañón y dejando el pabellón alto, aunque eso si, andamos por vericuetos un poco más resguardados de la vista de curiosos, jatencios y 'húngaros', pero con mucha tecnología cuantitativa.

A decir verdad mis últimas entradas por este hilo han sido única y exclusivamente para leerle a Ud. (que no para seguirle, tampoco para hacer lo contrario :, casi me va a quitar la última razón que tenía para pasarme por este desfile de chicharreros ::

Pero bueno, cuando me aburro un poco aun me paso por aquí y leo algunos posts para pulsar el ambiente. De una forma más o menos inconsciente he ido abandonando poco a poco todo aquello que introducía algún tipo de sesgo en mi mente para tenerla lo más limpia posible, aunque ahora cuando leo ya ni me inmuto, no me importa en absoluto que una mayoría diga esto o aquello, no hago caso de analistas, analistos y ni siquiera tengo en cuenta las posiciones contrarias al jatencio, que me consta que es uno de los grandes valores predictivos de este, nuestro hilo :XX:

En fin, yo también me despido de Ud. esperando que vuelva por aquí de vez en cuando a meter cizaña y trolear a unos cuantos chicharreros, que lo pase Ud. bien.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Ane, como ves liberbank en 0,69-0,70 con stop en 0,675?



pues pudiera ser...

es posible que ande a punto de rebote...

veo que nos hemos fijado en parecidos


0,65-0,66 podrían tirarla mañana mismo o pasado... 
que además sería cercanísimimo a MM200


----------



## ghkghk (2 Jul 2014)

Madre mía. Claca, Pollastre, Chinito, Market, Guybrush, Mulder y alguno que me dejo condensados en unas horas. Me parece estar viendo el All Star del 93 con Jordan, Malone, Stockton, Ewing, Bird, Olajuwon...


----------



## tarrito (2 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Madre mía. Claca, Pollastre, Chinito, Market, Guybrush, Mulder y alguno que me dejo condensados en unas horas. Me parece estar viendo el All Star del 93 con Jordan, Malone, Stockton, Ewing, Bird, Olajuwon...



y larry Bird el mejor blanco de la historia ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jul 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Ane y como ves acs, iber, ferro, y San para estas 2 semanas. Algún momento para cargar vía derechos en estas?



2 semanas? ni idea

*a días v*ista, parece que, viendo indicadores de hoy, que ACS es bajista, iberdrola dependerá de la fuga tras dividendo, Ferrovial lleva 6 meses apoyandose como 8-9 veces en la MM50. No me gusta por indicadores, pinta no muy bien. Botas: yo que soy una rata cobarde estaría mañana pendiente de si vence o no el 7.82








De los gordos que he mirado BME a dia de hoy por indicadores pinta bien

---------- Post added 01-jul-2014 at 17:33 ----------

uno a vigilar que mañana me marca max y min: esto quiere decir que va a hacer una vela sin mecha por arriba o por abajo


----------



## Xiux (2 Jul 2014)

Buen Dia, me caí de la cama.

De viaje y a seguir a IAG


----------



## bertok (2 Jul 2014)

Dos nombres y tres empresas proyectan la sombra más oscura sobre Gowex - Noticias de Tecnología


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Madre mía. Claca, Pollastre, Chinito, Market, Guybrush, Mulder y alguno que me dejo condensados en unas horas. Me parece estar viendo el All Star del 93 con Jordan, Malone, Stockton, Ewing, Bird, Olajuwon...



Que grande eres ilustre ghkghk! El incluirme a mi, un humilde Nacho solozabal, en ese equipo de leyenda le hace generoso a la altura de su fortaleza muscular.


Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Jul 2014)

MM ha sido un placer leerle aunque no siempre haya sido capaz de descifrar el contenido de su mensaje... como ya le han dicho, hágase multinick y troléenos un poco, hombre.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que grande eres ilustre ghkghk! El incluirme a mi, un humilde Nacho solozabal, en ese equipo de leyenda le hace generoso a la altura de su fortaleza muscular.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey




Un respeto a Carmelo Anthony!!


----------



## peseteuro (2 Jul 2014)

El Ibex al cierre de hoy








Igual me como un owned pero al final lo que importa es acertar más veces de las que se falla


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

todos preparidos para el segundo tramo bajista :baba:

buenos dias tambien para el fueltecito :abajo: MM cabron entra con el multi fran200 , no te vayas del todo inocho:


----------



## Krim (2 Jul 2014)

Guanos dias!!

Leo con dolor que los mas grandes nos abandonan, ya me figuro que ligeramente mosqueados con las caidas, el espionaje de mps, la nomoderacion, y la aparente inmortalidad del gatroll de los webs.

Bueno, pues nada. Café y lost particles mientras esperamos a Jenaro salir en una pantalla de plasma para aclarar que "todo es falso salvo alguna cosa"

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Jul 2014)

Lol...un tertuliano en telahinco dice que paga 1100€ de ibi..... el triple que hace 3 años.

::x99999999999999999999999

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ghkghk (2 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lol...un tertuliano en telahinco dice que paga 1100€ de ibi..... el triple que hace 3 años.
> 
> ::x99999999999999999999999
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey





Desintonice esa mierda hombre.

PS. Eso es vida. Desayunando con T5 casi a las 10 de la mañana...


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jul 2014)

gowex -12%
y bio la han tirado a 0,62 tentador, pero tal como están las cosas, mejor esperar


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2014)

Cual marujo , digalo todo :rolleye:


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Desintonice esa mierda hombre.
> 
> PS. Eso es vida. Desayunando con T5 casi a las 10 de la mañana...



No, si el solo hacía zapping... la típica excusa


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jul 2014)

peseteuro dijo:


> El Ibex al cierre de hoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si hoy supera por mucho los máximos de ayer, rompe la directriz bajista...

me da que 3-5 días de mínimos para abajo

---------- Post added 02-jul-2014 at 01:26 ----------

gowex en verde
LOL


----------



## bertok (2 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lol...un tertuliano en telahinco dice que paga 1100€ de ibi..... el triple que hace 3 años.
> 
> ::x99999999999999999999999
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



En 3 huecos no enano en los PAUs del Norte anda por esos guarismos.

El pechopalomismo tiene su precio.

Bocata de panga y galletas de mortadela en días alternos.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jul 2014)

ferrovial paga hoy algo?

estando más abajo que ayer me pone que sube en la app


----------



## rufus (2 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ferrovial paga hoy algo?



Si, en scrip, 0,293 creo


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2014)

pronto van a comer pan con pan :fiufiu:

se te ve como mas refiasno cuando usas esas palabras bertok ienso:


----------



## Topongo (2 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ferrovial paga hoy algo?
> 
> estando más abajo que ayer me pone que sube en la app



Creo recordar que hoy nos daban los derechos para los 0.3 de "dividendo"


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jul 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Si, en scrip, 0,293 creo



eso tontoro no puede tocarlo no?


----------



## ghkghk (2 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> eso tontoro no puede tocarlo no?




Sólo cuando vendas en plusvalías.

Creo que por ejemplo en Alemania sí tributa. Y si se imponen aquí, apuesto lo que sea a que ya está tramando algo.


----------



## rufus (2 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sólo cuando vendas en plusvalías.
> 
> Creo que por ejemplo en Alemania sí tributa. Y si se imponen aquí, apuesto lo que sea a que ya está tramando algo.



Pero pillando papelitos no hay nada para tontoro


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jul 2014)

solaria ahora


tiene pinta de ataque chicharril


----------



## Topongo (2 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> eso tontoro no puede tocarlo no?



Dependo como lo cobres, si lo cobras ferrovial mediante te lo retienen ya, si vendes derechos, como venta de derechos, en la declaración y si te quedas las acciones plusvalias de las mismas (si las hay)


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2014)

segundo tramo bajista en marcha , ojete calor intenso is coming :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Desintonice esa mierda hombre.
> 
> PS. Eso es vida. Desayunando con T5 casi a las 10 de la mañana...



Eh!! que eran las nueve! Ahora si que acabo de salir de casa ::

ayer eché un ratito más de la cuenta y hay que compensar!!!!

telahinco es Beneficiosa por multiples motivos. Sentimiento contrario, risas como el pollo ese con su ibi de 1k€, y te llena de una mala leche que despierta como 100 cafés!


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 Jul 2014)

Buenos días.
Servidor coge dividendo de Ferrovial. De momento este año los divis están exentos. El año que viene ya veremos.


----------



## Krim (2 Jul 2014)

Un poquito de información sobre el "informe que no había por donde cogerlo" pero que 15 minutos después "generaba dudas". A ver si al final de "no hay por donde cogerlo" vamos a acabar en "su parte de razón no les falta".

Desmontando a Gowex: 7 hechos demoledores del


----------



## ghkghk (2 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Un poquito de información sobre el "informe que no había por donde cogerlo" pero que 15 minutos después "generaba dudas". A ver si al final de "no hay por donde cogerlo" vamos a acabar en "su parte de razón no les falta".
> 
> Desmontando a Gowex: 7 hechos demoledores del



Creo que el mercado ya ha dado su veredicto: "su parte de razón no les falta".

Ahora caba decidir lo más importante: cuánta parte es eso. Y no pinta bien.


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Jul 2014)

Vendo las Gowex.

Asumo las perdidas y me lamo las heridas. No quise vender ayer con el pánico pero si es cierto que nunca he conseguido conectarme a sus redes wifi, si alguien las usa que lo cuente


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jul 2014)

Ebro HP ya puedes subir


----------



## ponzi (2 Jul 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Vendo las Gowex.
> 
> Asumo las perdidas y me lamo las heridas. No quise vender ayer con el pánico pero si es cierto que nunca he conseguido conectarme a sus redes wifi, si alguien las usa que lo cuente



Yo si me conecto a sus redes sobre todo en el autobús aunque tampoco es que ofrezcan mucha velocidad. Lo que no se es como consiguen ganar tanto solo con publicidad y con el ayuntamiento.El proceso para conectarte a la red es el siguiente

1)accedes a la página

WiFi EMT Portal para los autobuses de Madrid

2) ves un anuncio

3) puedes navegar


----------



## Hannibal (2 Jul 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Vendo las Gowex.
> 
> Asumo las perdidas y me lamo las heridas. No quise vender ayer con el pánico pero si es cierto que nunca he conseguido conectarme a sus redes wifi, si alguien las usa que lo cuente



Yo las he usado varias veces, alguna es cierto que no funcionaba pero por ejemplo en los autobuses madrileños, que es cuando más lo uso, siempre sin ningún problema.

Yo de perdidos al río, ya me quedo dentro. Lo mosqueante sin duda alguna es el retraso en una contestación contundente de la empresa; eso es lo que está tirando abajo el chiringuito porque las dudas comienzan a ser razonables. A mí sólo se me ocurre que sean los propios jefes de dentro de la empresa los que se estén beneficiando con esta caída, para recomprar o porque se pusieran cortos también, porque otra explicación no se me ocurre. Y espero que sea lo primero porque significaría que tienen ases en la manga para sacarlos cuando convenga e impulsar la acción.

---------- Post added 02-jul-2014 at 11:24 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Yo si me conecto a sus redes sobre todo en el autobús aunque tampoco es que ofrezcan mucha velocidad. Lo que no se es como consiguen ganar tanto solo con publicidad y con el ayuntamiento.El proceso para conectarte a la red es el siguiente
> 
> 1)accedes a la página
> 
> ...



Yo desconozco el acuerdo que tienen con los ayuntamientos, pero si sólo el tema de las bicicletas + los parquímetros en Madrid han costado 800 millones, me creo que paguen una buena millonada por los wifis. Aquí semoh asín.

Además de eso, recopilan una buena cantidad de información sobre tiempos de conexión, accesos a páginas web, búsquedas, etc y como sabemos, esos datos se venden a muy buen precio. Pero claro, nada de esto aparece en los resultados, y es que si lo pensamos, si sale hoy Jenaro diciendo que buena parte de los ingresos es de los datos de los usuarios, ¿quién usaría este servicio?


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jul 2014)

eso de ver un anuncio y navegas lo tiene investing y mil app del market

y en un tienes cloud muy implantado

---------- Post added 02-jul-2014 at 03:26 ----------

hombre. si el viernes anuncio que voy a comprar 7% de autocartera....

2y2

aquí el más tonto hace relojes de madera y funcionan.


----------



## Charlatan (2 Jul 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Yo las he usado varias veces, alguna es cierto que no funcionaba pero por ejemplo en los autobuses madrileños, que es cuando más lo uso, siempre sin ningún problema.
> 
> Yo de perdidos al río, ya me quedo dentro. Lo mosqueante sin duda alguna es el retraso en una contestación contundente de la empresa; eso es lo que está tirando abajo el chiringuito porque las dudas comienzan a ser razonables. A mí sólo se me ocurre que sean los propios jefes de dentro de la empresa los que se estén beneficiando con esta caída, para recomprar o porque se pusieran cortos también, porque otra explicación no se me ocurre. Y espero que sea lo primero porque significaría que tienen ases en la manga para sacarlos cuando convenga e impulsar la acción.
> 
> ...


----------



## Krim (2 Jul 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Yo desconozco el acuerdo que tienen con los ayuntamientos, pero si sólo el tema de las bicicletas + los parquímetros en Madrid han costado 800 millones, me creo que paguen una buena millonada por los wifis. Aquí semoh asín.
> 
> Además de eso, recopilan una buena cantidad de información sobre tiempos de conexión, accesos a páginas web, búsquedas, etc y como sabemos, esos datos se venden a muy buen precio. Pero claro, nada de esto aparece en los resultados, y es que si lo pensamos, si sale hoy Jenaro diciendo que buena parte de los ingresos es de los datos de los usuarios, ¿quién usaría este servicio?



Si las cuentas de Gowex están hechas así, se explica todo. El tema de las bicis son 25 minolles en 8 años, precio que por cierto me parece disparatado. No me trago que los parquímetros sean el resto, es materialmente imposible.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Jul 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




::::::


----------



## pollastre (2 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ::::::












edit: arrrghhhh... vencido por el Grim Reaper de los asteriscos... porca miseria ::

edit2: ya


----------



## Krim (2 Jul 2014)

Pst...puto mundo de la imagen. Al que pone los datos ni caso y al que pone una foto graciosa los thanks y las respuestas ¬¬.

Por cierto, el HR que tenía que poner Jenaro? Ni está ni se le espera. ¿Verdad?

Todo puede dar giros inesperados, pero ahora mismo las cuentas de Gowex tienen la misma credibilidad que la trama narcopedo de Vinaroz. Y no, los datos de donde accedes desde una web pública y tus tiempos de acceso no valen una mierda.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Jul 2014)

Lo de Gowex es sencillo

si no tiene "gente" o "entidades" para aguantar el precio ante ese ataque u otro que venga del planeta Kripton ...es que realmente no lo tiene.

Aquí no hay manías ni irregularidades; esto es la bolsa.

Ese -50% intradia no hay dios que lo aguante. La empresa se va al guano profundo, y a cocer gacelos (y alguna gamba) en el caldero gordo con las narices pegadas en las pantallas a ver si se mueve un tick a su favor... hasta que alguien se aburra y tire de la cadena.


----------



## Chila (2 Jul 2014)

Gowex the end.
Ni una reaccion ante un informe demoledor.
Resultara que Gotham ha acertado.


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Jul 2014)

dicen que los de Gowex van a contratar a una de las auditoras grandes....
yo tb me quedo dentro para perder un 60% ya pierdo el 100% ::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Jul 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> edit: arrrghhhh... vencido por el Grim Reaper de los asteriscos... porca miseria ::
> 
> edit2: ya



Peliculón! Let's Dance!!!!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Jul 2014)

Verdes días,

respecto al asunto gowexgate espero que puedan vender los postes esos por amazon. Sigo cruzando los dedos para que no se produzca efecto contagio. Al final gowex tumbara al sp500.

Mr.P y dice usted que el dax se va a los....es mejor directamente que me de el dinero en la cuenta.


----------



## ponzi (2 Jul 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> edit: arrrghhhh... vencido por el Grim Reaper de los asteriscos... porca miseria ::
> 
> edit2: ya



[YOUTUBE]m2yjzp0JZco[/YOUTUBE]

Resumiendo...como clavártela sin vaselina

TARIFAS

esMADRID.com - Cómo moverse. Aparcar

Una hora: 2,00 € (hora valle) y 2,10 € (hora punta)


Piratean el sistema del servicio de bicicletas pblicas con un video porno - ABC.es


La pagina no esta operativa pero vamos si no recuerdo mal el precio de las bicis es de 4 eu por franjas de 30 o 60 minutos

http://www.bicimad.com/


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Jul 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> dicen que los de Gowex van a contratar a una de las auditoras grandes....
> yo tb me quedo dentro para perder un 60% ya pierdo el 100% ::::



Pero hoy no, mañana.


----------



## Krim (2 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pero hoy no, mañana.



Si esto no fuera Hispanistán, diría que Gowex está utilizando Estupidez Ofuscatoria

Como lo es, pues nada...que son asín. Gol de Batman y tal.


----------



## ponzi (2 Jul 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Gowex the end.
> Ni una reaccion ante un informe demoledor.
> Resultara que Gotham ha acertado.



Aquí lo único claro es que nadie sabe de verdad como ganan dinero y Jenaro tampoco es que salga corriendo para explicarlo.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Jul 2014)

El hilo de Rankia es un Salvamé...

.......................................

Del hilo

Ay que me LOL

_"Yo desde ayer 15.000 euros de perdidas.."_

:


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El hilo de Rankia es un Salvamé...



Pues que se salven pronto porque parece que sigue le sangría.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (2 Jul 2014)

van a seguir esperando a publicar datos que desmonten el informe dentro de varios días según he leído, con lo que el valor de la acción creo que va a volver al precio que tenía a primeros de año......cuando eso suceda meteré la puntita y tal y tal
Pero vamos, esta ya no sale del MAB jamás, salvo con los pies por delante y date que no contagie a otras de este....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Jul 2014)

Traigo al hilo la nueva Gamesa, después de una caída del 80% como se aprecia en el grafico comienza a repuntar. PO: 1000 o mas, quizás 1005.

No acabo de encontrar la compañía en norbolsa, tendre que ir a Torre Iberdrola personalmente ::

Chart: New One-Family Houses Sold



PD: Si, lo de Torre Iberdrola era un guiño para Tono, por si cuela otro gorro de esos chulos.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Aquí lo único claro es que nadie sabe de verdad como ganan dinero y Jenaro tampoco es que salga corriendo para explicarlo.



Van a sacar un informe para desmentirlo...en las próximas semanas!!!

:XX:


----------



## ponzi (2 Jul 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Pues que se salven pronto porque parece que sigue le sangría.



Mamma mia si hasta el ceo pone nombre a sus accionistas

https://twitter.com/jero_net/status/482647962129289218

Gowies

A mi que el nombre me recuerda...

[YOUTUBE]ZucFmEVmLJQ[/YOUTUBE]

Goonies


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Jul 2014)

Mamma mia

-23% 

Velas escombro por todas partes

Me parece que a este paso el informe se les va a caducar...


----------



## pipoapipo (2 Jul 2014)

As sera la verin andaluza de Juego de Tronos, segn las redes sociales - Laguiatv - abc.es

para los GoT, q arte....


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (2 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Mamma mia si hasta el ceo pone nombre a sus accionistas
> 
> https://twitter.com/jero_net/status/482647962129289218
> 
> ...





:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
que cabrito


----------



## Charlatan (2 Jul 2014)

genaro se esta follando a la empresa...digo a la de comunicacion ......


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Jul 2014)

_La verdad que la evolución es muy preocupante para los que estáis dentro.
Y yo, que estoy fuera con la intención de ganarme unos euritos, no acabo de decidirme. Empecé con una orden de compra a 8,15 y la he bajado ya 4 veces, la última a 6,94 y todavía no las tengo todas.
Esto es un auténtico cuchillo cayendo.
Para que nadie me vuelva a acusar de fantasma, como pasó ayer porqué me salió bien una operación,decirles que en* Royal Imtech estoy perdiendo un 60%, en Pescanova casi seguro un 100% en una pequeña farma USA un 70%,* y todo esto nunca lo he escondido a nadie.
Lo que si tengo claro es nunca apostar fuerte y diversificar muchísimo. Por esto todavía puedo estar navegando._









Le falta ANR!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mamma mia
> 
> -23%
> 
> ...



otro -23% :8:

encima les estan troleando de lo lindo , pobres gacelones :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Jul 2014)

"Particularmente para mi es la mejor inversión en estos momentos dentro del mercado Español
y lo digo hoy no cuando valga otra vez los 26,00€

Tranquilos que todo vuelve a su destino

Un gran saludos amigos *Gowerox*"



:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Jul 2014)

Gowex,..

preferentes, bankias, gamusinas, visillos,...todo se repite igual...Es la rueda eterna!!! jeje

Y se repite...y se repite...el perfil de hinbersor triunfador follador vividor

Todo lo que nos pase es poco...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Jul 2014)

El hilo de Gowex en Rankia es una clase de psicología gratuita. Se pasa de la negación(no, gowex no) a la ira(no me jodas), luego a la negociación (si baja de 7 vendo, o compra para promediar) y luego a la incredulidad. Y vuelta a empezar. De momento no se acepta.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Gowex,..
> 
> preferentes, bankias, gamusinas, visillos,...todo se repite igual...Es la rueda eterna!!! jeje
> 
> ...



Añade Dólares, Euros, Yenes.....::


----------



## Antigona (2 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> "Particularmente para mi es la mejor inversión en estos momentos dentro del mercado Español
> y lo digo hoy no cuando valga otra vez los 26,00€
> 
> Tranquilos que todo vuelve a su destino
> ...



Sí, son patéticos la verdad, lo estoy leyendo todo porque es un experimento sociológico y psicológico sobre la bolsa increíble.

Eso sí, parece que hoy ya no hay tanto valiente con la martingala...

Este hilo de Rankia es histórico, como se gesta y como se vive una burbuja. 

Vamos, que esto parece totalmente Hooli y Gabin Gelson de Sillicon Valley :::::: Qué buena es la puta serie.

Yo estoy dentro al mínimo de ayer de stop y creo que voy a perder 100€, pero definitivamente lo de la gente que no tiene stop, que por lo visto en Rankia son la mayoría, es la hostia.


----------



## Euskal Herria aurrera (2 Jul 2014)

Ane Agurain, estoy por meterle algo en biosearch


----------



## Tono (2 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Aquí lo único claro es que nadie sabe de verdad como ganan dinero y Jenaro tampoco es que salga corriendo para explicarlo.



Es que no tiene nada que explicar. Si yo fuera CEO de una empresa que funciona bien lo que dijera un Joker de Gotham City me importaría una mierda. Una empresa seria no se rebaja a dar explicaciones al primer bloguero que diga una burrada

Los que tienen que saber cómo gana dinero una empresa y cuales son sus previsiones de crecimiento, son sus accionistas antes de comprar. Entiendo que los que compraron por simple placer de gambletear sabían que esto podía pasar.

Lo mismo digo para la nueva de ayer, FacePhi, que subió más de un 100% y hoy va como un tiro. La tabla que puse ayer, de su web, con previsiones de beneficios es el cuento de la lechera de toda la vida. 
Creo que a todos de pequeñitos nos contaron la fábula dichosa...
...para que nos acordáramos de ella cuando nos saliera pelo en las ingles. 

---------

Espero que MM sólo se despida antes de unas vacaciones merecidas. No creo que aunque se retire a su isla soñada deje de conectarse para darle caña al gato.
Se le echará de menos. 


--------

Y otro apunte, muy personal. Coincido con Mulder. Ya hace tiempo que hay determinadas personas que machacan el hilo hablando de invertir en chicharros infectos un día sí y otro también, posteando a ritmo de metralleta. 
No hablo de los compañeros que meten un tiro de vez en cuando y lo cuentan, tanto si ganan como si se los comen crudos. 

Lo digo por quienes un día tras otro hablan de que es momento de entrar en valores totalmente ilíquidos, de pocos miles de euros de movimiento al día. Valores que son mangoneados entre muy poca gente para despellejar al que pica.
Sí, aquí hay calientavalores que se dedican a jornada completa a buscar incautos por los foros.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Jul 2014)

Yo del Jenaro ese empezaría a mirar debajo del coche..

ugh...como está el temita


----------



## ponzi (2 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Añade Dólares, Euros, Yenes.....::



Lo que yo no entiendo es porque no va al banco y pide un certificado del dinero en efectivo que tiene la empresa , al menos tranquilizaria a los mercados de forma momentanea hasta la prox auditoria la cual sin lugar a dudas deberia realizarse por una de las grandes.Si la cifra coincide o se acerca a los 30-50 mill presentados en el ultimo informe pues asunto zanjado.... ceo's asi son muy toca narices, en imtech tres cuartas partes de lo mismo, pasando olimpicamente de dar ninguna explicacion y el mercado ante esto que hace? Pues zurrar de lo lindo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo que yo no entiendo es porque no va al banco y pide un certificado del dinero en efectivo que tiene la empresa , al menos tranquilizaria a los mercados de forma momentanea hasta la prox auditoria la cual sin lugar a dudas deberia realizarse por una de las grandes.Si la cifra coincide o se acerca a los 30-50 mill presentados en el ultimo informe pues asunto zanjado.... ceo's asi son muy toca narices, en imtech tres cuartas partes de lo mismo, pasando olimpicamente de dar ninguna explicacion y el mercado ante esto que hace? Pues zurrar de lo lindo



Al banco ya irá luego! En cuanto sale el informe captura de pantalla del efectivo por twitter. Y si añades el escaneado del impuesto de sociedades los deja suaves-suaves.

Será que hay algo de verdad en el asunto


----------



## ponzi (2 Jul 2014)

El problema @Tono es que el CEO en ningun informe explica exactamente de donde o como sale la facturacion de Gowex, simplemente dicen el dinero que ganan,donde estan y donde piensan estar.Yo la verdad no se quien llevara la razon, los numeros presentados por gowex son impresionantes igual hasta demasiado pero es que el informe de gothan tampoco es 100% creible.Por eso mismo como hay dudas tanto por una como por otra parte lo mas sensato seria salir y dar alguna explicacion, si no el mercado no parara hasta desplumar al ultimo pollo, las reglas del juego son las que son.


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 Jul 2014)

La CNMV callada como puta. ¿No puede exigir explicaciones al Jenares? ¿No es su misión velar por los inversores?
Como viene siendo habitual haciendo el Tancredo.
Menudo país.


----------



## Topongo (2 Jul 2014)

Hoy ando sin postear un poco liado y el tiempo libre me lo dedico al hilo rankiano ... menudas liadas y lo del genaro tela... 
Mis condolencias y animos a los pillados
Enagas al tran tran ni fu ni fa pero no nos vamos a quejar

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (2 Jul 2014)

pipoapipo dijo:


> As sera la verin andaluza de Juego de Tronos, segn las redes sociales - Laguiatv - abc.es
> 
> para los GoT, q arte....



Muy bueno, sí señor.
El mapa es un descojone.
Por cierto ayer me empecé a leer los libros por 2ª vez. Son una obra maestra, el tiempo pondrá a esta saga de novelas en un lugar muy alto.

Un adelanto del nuevo libro por publicar 'The winds of winter'
(hay 3 capítulos adelantados por el autor en la web):

Excerpt from the Winds of Winter | George R.R. Martin


----------



## Topongo (2 Jul 2014)

Por cierto pepitoria se echan dr menos unos gifs vela escombro para gow

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Antigona (2 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Muy bueno, sí señor.
> El mapa es un descojone.
> Por cierto ayer me empecé a leer los libros por 2ª vez. Son una obra maestra, el tiempo pondrá a esta saga de novelas en un lugar muy alto.
> 
> ...



Todo buen burbujista y amante de los mercados sabe que George RR Martin es Dios y su obra épica...

WINTER IS COMING amigos!!

Yo sigo jugando con fuego con las Gowex, 100 en total, una miseria pero lo que puedo permitirme, cerquita cerquita del mínimo de ayer y de mi stop en 7.40, ha hecho el primer intento de tocarlo y ha resistido, vamos al segundo asalto...


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Hoy ando sin postear un poco liado y el tiempo libre me lo dedico al hilo rankiano ... menudas liadas y lo del genaro tela...
> Mis condolencias y animos a los pillados
> Enagas al tran tran ni fu ni fa pero no nos vamos a quejar
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Topongo hoy toca hacer un "Enagas". Empezamos tonteando a la baja y en el transcurso de la sesión para arriba.


----------



## Antigona (2 Jul 2014)

Se fue, la avaricia rompe el saco. Posible vela en martillo ahora mismo para quien se la quiera jugar intradía, mínimos del día y martillo, podría ser un buen intento intradía y rápido.


----------



## Tono (2 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> El problema @Tono es que el CEO en ningun informe explica exactamente de donde o como sale la facturacion de Gowex, simplemente dicen el dinero que ganan,donde estan y donde piensan estar.Yo la verdad no se quien llevara la razon, los numeros presentados por gowex son impresionantes igual hasta demasiado pero es que el informe de gothan tampoco es 100% creible.Por eso mismo como hay dudas tanto por una como por otra parte lo mas sensato seria salir y dar alguna explicacion, si no el mercado no parara hasta desplumar al ultimo pollo, las reglas del juego son las que son.



Efectivamente, las reglas del juego son las que son. Y las dicta el mercado.
Dudas sobre las empresas en que invertimos las tenemos todos.
Pero las dudas tiene que ser razonables, no nacidas de un rumor en una web cuasi-anónima o en un titular tendencioso de prensa 'especializada'.
Si se le hace caso a estas cosas, es porque se desconoce absolutamente aquello en lo que se ha invertido.

De Gowex no sé nada, hablo en general.
A mí este tipo de inversiones me las tiene desaconsejadas mi proctólogo. :cook:


----------



## Antigona (2 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Efectivamente, las reglas del juego son las que son. Y las dicta el mercado.
> Dudas sobre las empresas en que invertimos las tenemos todos.
> Pero las dudas tiene que ser razonables, no nacidas de un rumor en una web cuasi-anónima o en un titular tendencioso de prensa 'especializada'.
> Si se le hace caso a estas cosas, es porque se desconoce absolutamente aquello en lo que se ha invertido.
> ...



Las dudas las está sembrando la misma Gowex que no responde, y la actitud de su CEO ya digo parece más de comentarista deportivo que de presidente serio, y la actitud de sus inversores llamándose "gowerox" y "gowies" a sí mismos de serio de televisión, tipo los de Sillicon Valley con las Hooli y mil casos más... ::


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 Jul 2014)

Antigona dijo:


> Se fue, la avaricia rompe el saco. Posible vela en martillo ahora mismo para quien se la quiera jugar intradía, mínimos del día y martillo, podría ser un buen intento intradía y rápido.



Con -35% stá como para tocarla y que te peguen a ti el martillazo.


----------



## Antigona (2 Jul 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Con -35% stá como para tocarla y que te peguen a ti el martillazo.



Yo ya no más, ya he tirado 100€ por probar con estos chicharros y estas cosas.

Sí, ya va por 6.69 :::::: os dejo hablar a los expertos y a seguir viendo cómo reaccionan los de Rankia, y a seguir con el resto de empresas ""serias"" de la cartera.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jul 2014)

yo si baja a 3 euros compro 100
para los nietos


----------



## ponzi (2 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Efectivamente, las reglas del juego son las que son. Y las dicta el mercado.
> Dudas sobre las empresas en que invertimos las tenemos todos.
> Pero las dudas tiene que ser razonables, no nacidas de un rumor en una web cuasi-anónima o en un titular tendencioso de prensa 'especializada'.
> Si se le hace caso a estas cosas, es porque se desconoce absolutamente aquello en lo que se ha invertido.
> ...



Yo cuando he invertido en empresas donde he tenido alguna duda,sobre todo con la deuda o las filiales, zasca, no falla ,te la meten doblada.


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo si baja a 3 euros compro 100
> para los nietos



Tenga la pasta a mano que en cualquier momento las tiene ahí.


----------



## Antigona (2 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo si baja a 3 euros compro 100
> para los nietos



Yo la veo ya en caída libre, ya ni dios levanta esto.

Una cosa, ¿cómo se sabe si la empresa está en subasta de volatilidad? Es que no soy muy experto en todo esto de lo relacionado con las lowcap.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2014)

chavales , ya tienen en hdtv " ocho apellidos vascos " en bluray :Aplauso:

bueno y los de gowex por lo menos moriran como un solo tradel :ouch:


----------



## Antigona (2 Jul 2014)

La virgen santa, qué comentarios...

Yo también te explico mi experiencia en Gowex,por si te sirve. 
El año pasado,en mayo,compré 50000 acc. en una semana a 5,17 de media.No me la recomendó nadie.Seguí mi instinto de muchos años de bolsa.Posteriormente ,en octubre compré 22000 acc. más a 8€ de media. 
En mayo de este año vendí 65000 acciones,ganando más de 800000 €. 
Ayer compré 28000 y hoy 3000 más.En total tengo invertido en Gowex 600000 y no voy a tocar ni una hasta el año que viene. 
Casi todo mi patrimonio lo he ganado en bolsa y he aprendido algo:compro cuando los demás venden a destajo. 
Saludos.

600000 pavos mete la gente en compañías de este tipo??


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (2 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo si baja a 3 euros compro 100
> para los nietos



Pues había un hilo en Rankia hace un año que analizaba el valor y decían que 1€ es caro.

del hilo de Rankia

Yo también te explico mi experiencia en Gowex,por si te sirve.
El año pasado,en mayo,compré 50000 acc. en una semana a 5,17 de media.No me la recomendó nadie.Seguí mi instinto de muchos años de bolsa.Posteriormente ,en octubre compré 22000 acc. más a 8€ de media.
En mayo de este año vendí 65000 acciones,ganando más de 800000 €.
Ayer compré 28000 y hoy 3000 más.En total tengo invertido en Gowex 600000 y no voy a tocar ni una hasta el año que viene.
Casi todo mi patrimonio lo he ganado en bolsa y he aprendido algo:compro cuando los demás venden a destajo.
Saludos.


:´´´´(


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Por cierto pepitoria se echan dr menos unos gifs vela escombro para gow
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Esta la peña demasiado "calentita" como para hacer sangre..


----------



## Tono (2 Jul 2014)

Antigona dijo:


> La virgen santa, qué comentarios...
> 
> Yo también te explico mi experiencia en Gowex,por si te sirve.
> El año pasado,en mayo,compré 50000 acc. en una semana a 5,17 de media.No me la recomendó nadie.Seguí mi instinto de muchos años de bolsa.Posteriormente ,en octubre compré 22000 acc. más a 8€ de media.
> ...



es un nick falso calentando el valor para poder salirse a cuenta de otro pardillo
(lo dice mi detector antitrols, 100% guaranteed)


----------



## pirivi-parava (2 Jul 2014)

aviso a gowexeros, 5.80

pueden embarcar


----------



## Topongo (2 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Esta la peña demasiado "calentita" como para hacer sangre..



De todas formas lo del Genaro es la ostia, menuda trolleada, a mi me parece que los del Gotham han pinchado en hueso y algo hay.

---------- Post added 02-jul-2014 at 14:05 ----------

LA gente piramidando... hablo de rankianos aqui no se...
gente que piramidase hace una hora ya ha perdido otro 20%...


----------



## Krim (2 Jul 2014)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> aviso a gowexeros, 5.80
> 
> pueden embarcar



Anda, mira, pues va a ser verdad lo que decís, que hay calientavalores que ladran aquí para sacarle los merkels a la peña.

En fin. Abro oficialmente un concurso para ver quien cuenta mejor y más sintéticamente lo de Gowex. Aquí va mi explicación. El que quiera participar que vaya añadiendo su versión:

Krim: Cortistas impresentables descubren que una empresa es aún más impresentable y ven pasta fácil. Exponen el fraude y rellenan con chorradas hasta hacer 93 páginas. Beneficio.


----------



## pirivi-parava (2 Jul 2014)

bueno, mira que nunca digo nombres ni cifras, pero ayer cometí ese error

lo siento, me he equivocao, no volverá a pasar

(no creo que nadie haga lo que un desconocido escriba en un foro, la verdad)


----------



## Montegrifo (2 Jul 2014)

Yo sigo viendo cosas raras en gowex que no me cuadran, estáis viendo ese volumen? Ayer puede que hubiera gacelillas gowies comprando a saco para promediar, pero hoy ya hay que tenerlos bien puestos... Los ingresos pueden estar algo subidos?... Puede, pero los contratos no son en Madrid y cuatro ciudades hispanistanies que hacen lo que les da la gana, hay ciudades serias de todo el mundo, negocio hay, Cisco dudo que se lancen así sin más al primer vendehumos que llegue, en usa también están siempre con el rabillo del ojo mirando, no sé... porque soy un cobarde y mi cupo de cagadas de este año lo tengo más que cubierto que si no yo un tirito de esos le metía en un par de días más de sangría

Edito para añadir que por supuesto que no animo a nadie a entrar... Lo que metan ahí lo están entregando a unas pirañas que no van a dejar de morder hasta que no quede chicha


----------



## Topongo (2 Jul 2014)

A mi me parece que con suerte o no han pinchado hueso los de Gotham, porque unos esbozos puedes dar para detener esto, las reticencias de salir al continuo donde estarían algo más controlados...
De todas formas igual que ane me plantearé comprar si llega a 2-3€ 100 accioncillas por si suena la flauta.


----------



## Tono (2 Jul 2014)

Pues las Ferrovial van a recuperar hoy mismo el dividendo. :Aplauso:

Hablando de calentar valores, aquí cada uno arrima el ascua a su sardina :rolleye:... La evolución en crecimiento, contratos e inversiones de FER es una auténtica maravilla. Con la garantía de una caja recaudadora asegurada y activos de gran valor. Activos reales. *REALES*.

Está distibuyendo en torno a los 16 hace un tiempo, después de una subida muy importante, y puede ser que tarde todavía en volver a subir al ritmo anterior. No problem.
Me recuerda a Inditex cuando empezaba a despuntar, aquí hay mucho que ganar todavía. Tened paciencia los que estéis dentro, cuando salga el balance de su 2º trimestre empezará la fiesta.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Jul 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Con -35% stá como para tocarla y que te peguen a ti el martillazo.



Joder, me levanto con una pequeña toma de beneficios del -27% y vuelvo con una pequeña corrección del -40%....

Apocalipsis.....


<img src="http://www.animated-gifs.eu/alphabet-blood/spacer.gif" border="0"></a><a href="http://www.animated-gifs.eu" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.animated-gifs.eu/alphabet-blood/0019.gif" border="0"></a><a href="http://www.animated-gifs.eu" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.animated-gifs.eu/alphabet-blood/0015.gif" border="0"></a><a href="http://www.animated-gifs.eu" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.animated-gifs.eu/alphabet-blood/0004.gif" border="0"></a><a href="http://www.animated-gifs.eu" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.animated-gifs.eu/alphabet-blood/0015.gif" border="0"></a><a href="http://www.animated-gifs.eu" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.animated-gifs.eu/alphabet-blood/0013.gif" border="0"></a><a href="http://www.animated-gifs.eu" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.animated-gifs.eu/alphabet-blood/0009.gif" border="0"></a><a href="http://www.animated-gifs.eu" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.animated-gifs.eu/alphabet-blood/0020.gif" border="0"></a><a href="http://www.animated-gifs.eu" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.animated-gifs.eu/alphabet-blood/0001.gif" border="0"></a>


----------



## Chila (2 Jul 2014)

Caliente esas fer Tono...my bien!!
Lo de Gowex ahora mismo es una ruleta...con 5 balas en el tambor...


----------



## ponzi (2 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Joder, me levanto con una pequeña toma de beneficios del -27% y vuelvo con una pequeña corrección del -40%....
> 
> Apocalipsis.....
> 
> ...




Por cierto esta es la auditora

MA Auditores

Es llamativo no tienen puesto ni el numero de teléfono


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Joder, me levanto con una pequeña toma de beneficios del -27% y vuelvo con una pequeña corrección del -40%....
> 
> Apocalipsis.....
> 
> ...





y los gomorritas que ? nunca os acordais de los gomorritas :ouch:


----------



## Krim (2 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Por cierto esta es la auditora
> 
> MA Auditores
> 
> Es llamativo no tienen puesto ni el numero de teléfono



EDIT: Mirad la imagen de su home... y pinchad abajo.

A buen entendedor...

:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jul 2014)

dije 3? no no. si al final lacnmv hace un oescanova y nos congela dentro...


----------



## Tono (2 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y los gomorritas que ? nunca os acordais de los gomorritas :ouch:



:no::no:
gomorrones
el gentilicio es gomorrones


----------



## Chila (2 Jul 2014)

Lo que es muy poco serio es lo de Jenaro.
Ya lo hablamos cuando subia, pues ahora aun es menos serio.
Y discrepo con Tono en que yo SI que creo que los directivos deben velar por el valor de la compañia, ergo por el dinero de los accionistas.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jul 2014)

yo curre unos meses para una empresa cuyo socio minoritario era una auditora.

ella hacia las auditorías por supuesto.

la empresa ganaba dinero.

hace 2 años quebró dejando pufos a cientos de proveedores


----------



## Tono (2 Jul 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Lo que es muy poco serio es lo de Jenaro.
> Ya lo hablamos cuando subia, pues ahora aun es menos serio.
> Y discrepo con Tono en que yo SI que creo que los directivos deben velar por el valor de la compañia, ergo por el dinero de los accionistas.



eso es como pensar que el zorro va a cuidar de las gallinas :rolleye:

Hablamos de dinero. Los directivos siempre tienen información privilegiada y anterior a cualquier dato que se pueda publicar.


----------



## tarrito (2 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> EDIT: Mirad la imagen de su home... y pinchad abajo.
> 
> A buen entendedor...
> 
> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:



joerr!!
esos de la foto no son los mismos que llaman a la puerta preguntando "si estamos contentos con nuestro dios" ?? :ouch:


----------



## TenienteDan (2 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Por cierto esta es la auditora
> 
> MA Auditores
> 
> Es llamativo no tienen puesto ni el numero de teléfono



Se trasca la magedia...

Pobre gente..., pero aquí hay mucho de responsabilidad individual también. El que se metió debía saber a lo que se exponía.


----------



## Chila (2 Jul 2014)

Joder ma auditores...tremendos.


----------



## tarrito (2 Jul 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Joder ma auditores...tremendos.



M.A ... Mandingo´s awards : :

::


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> EDIT: Mirad la imagen de su home... y pinchad abajo.
> 
> A buen entendedor...
> 
> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:









resumen:
https://twitter.com/diamondins


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> M.A ... Mandingo´s awards : :
> 
> ::



no hagas leña del arbol caido chaval , sabes que eso le corresponde a MV :no:


----------



## tarrito (2 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no hagas leña del arbol caido chaval , sabes que eso le corresponde a MV :no:



le tengo dicho que NO ME CITE :no: ... que me tengo en ijnorados


----------



## Topongo (2 Jul 2014)

Supongo que se puso ayer o antes de ayer pero sino... 
Enagas gana el contrato Sur Peruano
Enagás y la brasileña Odebrecht ganan el contrato del Gasoducto Sur Peruano - Noticias de Inversión


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> le tengo dicho que NO ME CITE :no: ... que me tengo en ijnorados



tampoco diga chorradas , eso tambien le corresponde a MV :ouch:


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jul 2014)

la verdad es que viendo como han sacudido a la chicharrada, no me explico cómo no han sacudido a los míos mtba-nat-enc cuando siempre les daban

o será en breve sres. cuidatas?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (2 Jul 2014)

:fiufiu: :8: :: ::








lo que habláis de calientavalores, a alguien le queda alguna duda de que existen y que algunos son muy buenos en su trabajo???


----------



## FranR (2 Jul 2014)

Troleando Rankia que es gerundio.

En ese foro, después de lo de Bankia, hay unos cuantos que me quieren matar. Y todo por decir lo que no quieren escuchar. ::::::


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (2 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Troleando Rankia que es gerundio.
> 
> En ese foro, después de lo de Bankia, hay unos cuantos que me quieren matar. Y todo por decir lo que no quieren escuchar. ::::::



No se puede luchar contra la "naturaleza" humana. Pero si se puede sacar provecho de ella.

Es la triste realidad.


----------



## Topongo (2 Jul 2014)

Y según dicen en rankia la web de gowex caida.... mae mia el Jenaro está ya en bahamas...


----------



## atman (2 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Y según dicen en rankia la web de gowex caida.... mae mia el Jenaro está ya en bahamas...



Va lenta, pero no está caída... el pasaporte del tal Jenaro... lo siento, no lo controlo...


----------



## Hannibal (2 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Troleando Rankia que es gerundio.
> 
> En ese foro, después de lo de Bankia, hay unos cuantos que me quieren matar. Y todo por decir lo que no quieren escuchar. ::::::



Hola Fronchi :


----------



## tarrito (2 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Y según dicen en rankia la web de gowex caida.... mae mia el Jenaro está ya en bahamas...



Pepe el del Popular reloaded ienso:


----------



## FranR (2 Jul 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Hola Fronchi :



Tu estas entre los que me quieren matar o invitar a vino?


----------



## Krim (2 Jul 2014)

¿No te resulta maravillosamente irónico que la gente te quiera matar por intentar salvar *SU* pasta?

Ah, los humanos. Esas criaturas tan demencialmente ilógicas como sólo un ser lógico puede llegar a ser .


----------



## bertok (2 Jul 2014)

Gowex es lo que es tras un calentón bestial que tuvo.

Veremos lo mismo en otros chicharretes y no chicharretes famosos del foro


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jul 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> :fiufiu: :8: :: ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...






ing dice que potencial de revalorización de nosecuantosporciento


----------



## FranR (2 Jul 2014)

Hay gente que sigue diciendo que entra. O es un demente o está hasta las trancas de Gowex y quiere animar al personal.

A por él!!!


----------



## Hannibal (2 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Tu estas entre los que me quieren matar o invitar a vino?



Estando pillado entiendo que soy del primer grupo... pero no, yo vengo llorado de casa y me lo intento tomar con humor. Auqnue igual me lo intento tomar con gambas como la señora Ajetreo ::


----------



## James Bond (2 Jul 2014)

Brutal lo de Gowex.

Yo entre en su día sacando un 40% de beneficio, a 14€ creo que las compre. Pero algo me daba mala espina y la subida tan brusca que tuvo fue lo que me hizo deshacerme de ellas. Y por lo que veo no me equivoque.

Algo parecido también me paso con Imtech y cuando llevaba un 5% de ganancias me las quite, algún forero creo que comento que algo olía mal y fue lo que me hizo salirme.

Después de todo lo visto (me dejo codere por comentar...) al final he aprendido que los chicharros ni tocarlos. Blue chips o en su defecto pasarse a ETF indexados.

Ferrovial me esta llamando pero tengo miedo de que venga una corrección del Ibex y la arrastre con ella. ¿Qué opinas Tono?

P.D: ostiazo de Telefónica.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2014)

comprar chicharros del MAB es ir provocando a pandoro chavales :no:


----------



## rufus (2 Jul 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Brutal lo de Gowex.
> 
> Yo entre en su día sacando un 40% de beneficio, a 14€ creo que las compre. Pero algo me daba mala espina y la subida tan brusca que tuvo fue lo que me hizo deshacerme de ellas. Y por lo que veo no me equivoque.
> 
> ...



Yo quiero entrar vía derechos estés días pero no se si darle ya o esperar si baja a 15,8 o así


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2014)

Pero bueno palmar es la razon de la existencia del gacelerio , osease ujetedeh :abajo:

---------- Post added 02-jul-2014 at 15:36 ----------

como ya dijo MV esta mañana , el segundo tramo bajista esta en marcha , el gapsito sigue sin ser cerrado , quiza para el vencimiento del 18 ienso:

y lo mas importante es que se cumple el viejo dicho de que " a todo cerdo le llega su san valentin " ahora lo comprobareis ratitas alcistillas :no:


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jul 2014)

rankia gowex: rastreadorfinanciero???? me suena


----------



## Euskal Herria aurrera (2 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Pero bueno palmar es la razon de la existencia del gacelerio , osease ujetedeh :abajo:
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-jul-2014 at 15:36 ----------
> 
> ...



traducción :rallye alcista a la vista


----------



## erpako (2 Jul 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Brutal lo de Gowex.
> 
> Yo entre en su día sacando un 40% de beneficio, a 14€ creo que las compre. Pero algo me daba mala espina y la subida tan brusca que tuvo fue lo que me hizo deshacerme de ellas. Y por lo que veo no me equivoque.
> 
> ...



Uno que ha entrado en TEF a 12.47::::


----------



## FranR (2 Jul 2014)

Quien es Fidel_Castro.... lo van a matar ::

El rastreador es el de los privis amenazantes-legales y tal no?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Jul 2014)

Es un poco cutre pero no tengo tiempo para adecentarla (puto linux !!!)





[/IMG]


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Quien es Fidel_Castro.... lo van a matar ::
> 
> El rastreador es el de los privis amenazantes-legales y tal no?



a usted también le mandaron?

el mismo


----------



## FranR (2 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> a usted también le mandaron?
> 
> el mismo



A mi no, a una amiga.

Le dio tal repaso que no se supo más, creo que aún están lavando los calzoncillos en una lavandería industrial. ::


Atento al post...que voy a meter.


----------



## atman (2 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es un poco cutre pero no tengo tiempo para adecentarla (puto linux !!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Suficiente, ya sabe donde tiene que ir a colgarla...


----------



## bertok (2 Jul 2014)

Sigues corto en SP?


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Jul 2014)

como ve el tema FRan
algún nivel a destacar


----------



## FranR (2 Jul 2014)

"Como decía una canción de DEPECHE mode, songs of faith and devotion. Que suba es cuestión de fe, no de datos objetivos. 
Ahora mismo mucho ruido y poca información.
Cuidado a quien leen en internete, que o no tienen ni idea o ya la han liado por otros lares.
Me incluyo: No me hagan mucho caso." 


:fiufiu:::::::


----------



## atman (2 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Sigues corto en SP?





Ya veremos por ánde salgo...


----------



## Hannibal (2 Jul 2014)

Como dice uno por ahí: ¿y lo qué está ganando BME entre ayer y hoy sólo con Gowex? ::


----------



## economistadebar (2 Jul 2014)

Cada dia sois mas ricos con la bolsa mientras los demas nos pudrimos en la miseria bastardos especuladores.


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Jul 2014)

hoy habla Yellen 

cohete?


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (2 Jul 2014)

Esta claro que Gow es un chicharro y tal y tal
Pero sobre todo está clara también una cosa, habrá que seguir de cerca los informes que en el futuro emitan los de Gothan estos...... porque compañía de la que hablan compañía que se va al guano.
Con lo que tienen más credibilidad ellos que las agencias de rating como modys


----------



## Hannibal (2 Jul 2014)

8,11... esperad que esto aún cierra en verde ::


----------



## erpako (2 Jul 2014)

TELEFONICA AUMENTA SU AUTOCARTERA


----------



## Galifrey (2 Jul 2014)

Bueno,

Uno que ha estado en el frente. Mis impresiones:

Ayer me conecto al broker. Antes de salirme empresa por empresa me sale el total. Llevaba unas plusvis totales importantes y, al ver que se han esfumado casi a la mitad pienso: ¿que han tocao los de selfbank? Es decir, lo primero que pensé es que no era posible que, en media hora, se hubiese esfumado la mitad de beneficios de lo que va de año.

Total que paso ya a la página con los valores desglosados y me encuentro con gowex en -25 y Car en -10 o algo así. 

Me voy a rankia a ver que coño ha pasado y entonces si me asusto: de bolsa soy novato pero de otras cosas no, y lo de las primeras horas de ayer fue una de las fases de negación más bestias que he vivido nunca en directo.

No obstante al ver quienes eran los de gotham city me relajo y pienso: es poco lo que tienes en gow, relajate y asume que sabías a lo que venías.

Desgraciadamente el dato para mi más relevante lo pude leer ayer en rankia con el mercado ya cerrado: la tomadura de pelo de la empresa auditora. En ese momento asumes que efectivamente, pescanova, bankia, afinsa, pisitos, hispanistán. Es una lección que uno no puede aprender (o es muy difícil) de forma vicaria. Se entiende con sangre.

Pero no basta con la sangre. Existe otra cosa mucho mas importante, la disonancia cognitiva, que intenta impedir que la gente asuma los hechos: el orgullo y la negativa a asumir que uno la ha cagado invita a la persistencia en el error.

Lo que he visto ayer y hoy en rankia no tiene nombre: una exhibición casi pornográfica de disonancias cognitivas puestas en fila, gente dispuesta a perderlo todo con tal de no asumir que la han cagado hasta el fondo. Si no mienten demasiado, había bastantes foreros de rankia que tenían el 90 % de sus carteras en gow, con cantidades importantes. Y no todos venían desde hace tiempo. Una auténtica carnicería.

En cuanto a mi caso personal he vendido esta mañana, esperando un rebotillo que no he pillado las he soltado a 9,70. Las llevaba a 20. 

Todas las plusvis latentes de enagas y viscofan juntas evaporadas en un chicharro humeante.

Puedo racionalizarlo (y sí, algo de razón puedo tener) y asumir que estos euros perdidos son lo que cuesta un cursillo y el aprendizaje es cien veces mayor.

Pero conviene no olvidar algo importante: es la codicia, siempre la codicia, es el creerte mas listo de lo que eres en un momento dado lo que permite que exista el tocomocho, la estampita, nueva rumasa y las pilladas chicharriles.

Sirvan estas lineas de acto de contrición y, si se tercia, mofas merecidas.

Un saludo.

Tono es mi pastor :cook:


----------



## atman (2 Jul 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> hoy habla Yellen
> 
> cohete?



hoy???? no era mañana????


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Jul 2014)

La web de la auditora es de chiste...... :ouch:


----------



## Antigona (2 Jul 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Bueno,
> 
> Uno que ha estado en el frente. Mis impresiones:
> 
> ...



Lo siento amigo! Al menos te das cuenta, pero es que lo de Rankia es un hilo histórico y épico! Justamente me estoy leyendo "Vivir del Trading, de Alexander Elder" y es que ese hilo están TODOS, TODOS los errores que se pueden cometer invirtiendo en bolsa y que de hecho cometen los novatos y los desangran. Yo también he vivido esto en directo desde ayer, y el hilo es épico.


----------



## bertok (2 Jul 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Bueno,
> 
> Uno que ha estado en el frente. Mis impresiones:
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Precioso post que rezuma coherencia por los 4 costados.

Hay que tener huevos para vender en pérdidas :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: en tu caso, la mayoría asume ser inversor a largo o piramidar como se ha hecho con el carbón usano.

Aléjese de la mierda de chicharros que frecuenta. Intuyo que le irá bien en el futuro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Jul 2014)

Es cosa mía o Gowex tiene gaps de 40 cents en escala de 5 mins..... ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Precioso post que rezuma coherencia por los 4 costados.
> 
> ...



Y que manía con el carbón!!! :: :: ::


----------



## bertok (2 Jul 2014)

Antigona dijo:


> Lo siento amigo! Al menos te das cuenta, pero es que lo de Rankia es un hilo histórico y épico! Justamente me estoy leyendo "Vivir del Trading, de Alexander Elder" y es que ese hilo están TODOS, TODOS los errores que se pueden cometer invirtiendo en bolsa y que de hecho cometen los novatos y los desangran. Yo también he vivido esto en directo desde ayer, y el hilo es épico.



Ese hilo es el mejor ejemplo de por qué el 95% de los que se acercan a la bolsa termina perdiendo.

Los tienes que en ciclos alcistas o bajistas, según cómo inviertan, sacan pecho cuando sólo han dispuesto de un crédito que devolverán con onerosos intereses al Satán mercado.

Pocos aguantan más de 2 ó 3 ciclos.

La trituradora necesita seguir trabajando ...


----------



## Krim (2 Jul 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> 8,11... esperad que esto aún cierra en verde ::



No te preocupes, es que ha sacado un HR.

En cuanto lo lean y vean que es papel mojado vuelve a bajar ::


----------



## ponzi (2 Jul 2014)

Sobre Gowex, una cosa es q estuviese muy inflada a 29 y otra que hayan falsificado las cuentas, que habra que ver hasta que punto son ciertas o falsas estas acusaciones.Lo primero era previsible, lo segundo no lo sabia nadie asi q no sirve de nada mortificarse por ello.No es la primera empresa ni sera la ultima la ultima a la que sucede esto.Y el que se crea q invirtiendo en bluechips esta libre de pecado, que mire enron.Como algunos factores son exogenos e impredecibles, la unica solucion es intentar calcular el riesgo y arriesgar en funcion del mismo.


----------



## atman (2 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La web de la auditora es de chiste...... :ouch:



...el caso es que a mí esa auditoria me suena de algo... de alguna otra historia... vamos, yo creo que ésta no es la primera en que se ven metidos... pero no consigo recordar dónde y ahora no me puedo parar a buscar... si eso luego...


----------



## James Bond (2 Jul 2014)

erpako dijo:


> Uno que ha entrado en TEF a 12.47::::



Yo las llevo desde los 11€ clavados, espero los 14€ para este año...


----------



## Antigona (2 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Ese hilo es el mejor ejemplo de por qué el 95% de los que se acercan a la bolsa termina perdiendo.
> 
> Los tienes que en ciclos alcistas o bajistas, según cómo inviertan, sacan pecho cuando sólo han dispuesto de un crédito que devolverán con onerosos intereses al Satán mercado.
> 
> ...



Total! Yo no me río mucho porque yo perdí las cantidades que algunos admiten por ahí y ni siquiera tenía excusa porque no era nada señalado, pero es que es una mina de oro, es que cumplen todos y cada uno de los errores...

En fin, ahora me queda claro que lo que hay que hacer aquí es leer mucho, contrastar lo que se lee con ejemplos reales como este, y que esto es una cuestión de ser mejor que el resto, pero es un tipo de inteligencia distinto a la que se enseña en las escuelas, que es la que más admiro porque es la que tiene un político, un famoso o un gran empresario: la inteligencia de reconocer los fallos y miserias y debilidades de los demás, y sobretodo los de uno mismo y actuar en consecuencia. En el hilo de Rankia están todos esos fallos, y es otra razón de por qué en bolsa no sirven de nada las opiniones, sólo los hechos...


----------



## amago45 (2 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La web de la auditora es de chiste...... :ouch:



MA Auditores






Por cierto, la Yellen, actuación estelar a las 5pm horario peninsular y tal ... ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Jul 2014)

Vamoh que noh vamos de nuevo pabajoooo! 

LOL 10% down en menos de 10mins.....


----------



## James Bond (2 Jul 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Bueno,
> 
> Uno que ha estado en el frente. Mis impresiones:
> 
> ...



Tómeselo como un curso intensivo de bolsa dado por el mejor maestro que pueda encontrarse, la derrota.

A partir de ahora ya sabe. Chicharros ni tocarlos, por mucho que prometan el oro y el moro.

Un saludo.


----------



## Hannibal (2 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es cosa mía o Gowex tiene gaps de 40 cents en escala de 5 mins..... ::



Hay que recomprar lo prestado...


----------



## tarrito (2 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vamoh que noh vamos de nuevo pabajoooo!
> 
> LOL 10% down en menos de 10mins.....



pero dónde cojinetes se mete Tonuel cuando hace falta!??
DÓNDEEEEEE???


----------



## bertok (2 Jul 2014)

Hay uno en el otro hilo que ha piramidado 4 veces a la baja en GOWEX :8::8::8:

---------- Post added 02-jul-2014 at 14:52 ----------




Monlovi dijo:


> pero dónde cojinetes se mete Tonuel cuando hace falta!??
> DÓNDEEEEEE???



Tonuel frecuentaba un pub en la pérfida albión donde se dedicaba a pagafantear para pillar un culito prieto y olvidar tanta miseria alcista de años atrás.

Se barrunta que se casó, procreó y cipotecó en la campiña inglesa.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Tu estas entre los que me quieren matar o invitar a vino?



Invitar a un vino...envenenado!! :XX:

Buscate un chambelán


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Invitar a un vino...envenenado!! :XX:
> 
> Buscate un chambelán



Divertidísimo!!!!

 

[YOUTUBE]c2ByEeR9Jbg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Jul 2014)

Ostras ese no es el hijo de Ortega Cano y la Jurado???? ::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 Jul 2014)

Tono, remontada a la "heróica" de Ferrovial, después de dar dividendo. Es usted otro jrande.


----------



## Hannibal (2 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ostras ese no es el hijo de Ortega Cano y la Jurado???? ::::::::::::::::::::::::::::



Otro que ve el salvame sólo "cuando hace zapping" ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Jul 2014)

Yo lo veo "obligao :fiufiu:inocho:o


----------



## Durmiente (2 Jul 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Bueno,
> 
> Uno que ha estado en el frente. Mis impresiones:
> 
> ...



Quizá algunas cosas se puedan matizar un poco...

Pero es difícil expresarlas mejor.

FELICITACIONES.... y lo siento.


----------



## musgooo (2 Jul 2014)

Pues yo he comprado más Gowex. No muchas. Ayer hice una primera compra y hoy otra. Precio medio 8.78.


----------



## ponzi (2 Jul 2014)

Mosqueante


Información Financiera de GOWEX en el MAB- Informes anuales

Edito porque el link no sale bien

*"Informe de Auditoría Consolidado 2013 3/3"*

Página 9

Casi todas las sociedades pierden dinero menos la matriz que gana 27 mill...de donde salen? vete tu a saber

Página 18

Los 49 mill de eu en imposiciones a plazo fijo no se sabe ni donde están ni a que plazo.

Página 19

Los clientes han pasado de 21 mill a 53 mill. Como en los casos anteriores no se sabe nada de quienes son estos clientes ni del vencimiento de las facturas


.... si alguien entiende esto que por favor me lo explique ....






Página 22

No explican nada de sus proveedores...no esta mal teniendo en cuenta que les deben 22 mill 


Página 28

Otra vez , en las aportaciones a resultados de las empresas del grupo casi todas las empresas pierden dinero menos las matrices

Let's gowex
Gowex Wireless


Yo no se si estas cuentas serán falsas pero desde luego claras lo que se dice claras no son


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Jul 2014)

Grande Ponzi!

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Tono (2 Jul 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Tono, remontada a la "heróica" de Ferrovial, después de dar dividendo. Es usted otro jrande.



Por eso tengo un gorro exclusivo de Iberdrola :cook:

Cuando aposté por BME, IBER y FER lo dije muy claro: empresas con caja neta, en beneficios, capacidad para atender a sus compromisos financieros los próximos 36 meses y dividendo garantizado por encima del 5%.
Y si hubiera elegido Enagás, OHL, Técnicas Reunidas o REE hubiera acertado igual porque reunen los mismos requisitos.

Esto no es ser grande, es ser un miserable cobarde con los ahorros. La gacela prudente es la que vive más años. :bla:



James Bond dijo:


> Brutal lo de Gowex.
> 
> Yo entre en su día sacando un 40% de beneficio, a 14€ creo que las compre. Pero algo me daba mala espina y la subida tan brusca que tuvo fue lo que me hizo deshacerme de ellas. Y por lo que veo no me equivoque.
> 
> ...



Dio una buena oportunidad hace unos días por debajo de 16, hoy tendrías además los derechos en el bolsillo.
No sé si caerá demasiado. Si lo sospechara vendería para aprovechar la corrección, pero de momento a mí no me da indicios de eso. 

Su timing ahora viene marcado a final de mes por los resultados de Heathrow y la autopista canadiense que constituyen lo gordo de sus beneficios, las fechas puedes verlas en su página web. Tiene varios contratos que supusieron gastos en el 1T y ya tendrán beneficio ahora en el 2Q, lo que mejorará el balance semestral. En el 1Q además le perjudicó que el € estuviera a 1,40 sobre el dólar.
Piensa que entrando a 16 tienes 0,90€ de dividendo garantizados. Es de lo mejor que se puede encontrar a precios de hoy en el IBEX.

Tiene un crecimiento espectacular, experiencia muy reconocida a nivel internacional y está ganando contratos/concursos a largo plazo por todo el mundo. 
Personalmente la veo a 20€ este año. Siento con ella lo mismo que cuando tenía Inditex a 30€ y empezaba su gran crecimiento internacional.


----------



## bertok (2 Jul 2014)

En GOWEX hay bacalao al pil pil.

No se han defendido como gato panza arriba a pesar de que los han masacrado.

Van a correr rios de tinta y puede ser un typical spanish


----------



## Sin_Perdón (2 Jul 2014)

Al final me he salido de GOW palmando un 10% que me parece poco con la debacle posterior. Me jode porque ayer la he tenido incluso a un +25% pero ya sabemos como es esto de la avaricia. 

Yo también me huelo que esto es un timo más made in spain. Ya sabemos todos como se las gastan las auditoras, y sino que se lo pregunten a Pescanova, eh Ponzi? 

Que asco de sociedad donde no te puedes fiar de nada ni de nadie....:


----------



## Durmiente (2 Jul 2014)

Estos americanos tienen pinta de atacar nuevos máximos.

¿Hasta dónde van a llegar?

ozumamamía


----------



## erpako (2 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Mosqueante
> 
> 
> Información Financiera de GOWEX en el MAB- Informes anuales
> ...



Supongo que la pregunta era retórica. Normalmente se debe a operaciones vinculadas del grupo. Es decir comprar las filiales a precio inflado a la matriz para generar actividad y beneficios.


----------



## Durmiente (2 Jul 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Al final me he salido de GOW palmando un 10% que me parece poco con la debacle posterior. Me jode porque ayer la he tenido incluso a un +25% pero ya sabemos como es esto de la avaricia.
> 
> Yo también me huelo que esto es un timo más made in spain. Ya sabemos todos como se las gastan las auditoras, y sino que se lo pregunten a Pescanova, eh Ponzi?
> 
> Que asco de sociedad donde no te puedes fiar de nada ni de nadie....:



Bueno, bueno. Estas cosas no son exclusivas de España...

¿Alguien se acuerda del caso ENRON?


----------



## economistadebar (2 Jul 2014)

Toda la bolsa es un gowex,salgan de ahi cornudosss!!


----------



## bertok (2 Jul 2014)

economistadebar dijo:


> Toda la bolsa es un gowex,salgan de ahi cornudosss!!



oye pompero, el Lord del Guano sigo siendo yo )))

cuéntanos algo que no sepamos :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (2 Jul 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Al final me he salido de GOW palmando un 10% que me parece poco con la debacle posterior. Me jode porque ayer la he tenido incluso a un +25% pero ya sabemos como es esto de la avaricia.
> 
> Yo también me huelo que esto es un timo más made in spain. Ya sabemos todos como se las gastan las auditoras, y sino que se lo pregunten a Pescanova, eh Ponzi?
> 
> Que asco de sociedad donde no te puedes fiar de nada ni de nadie....:



Esta forma de ser no solo es made in spain, yo tengo en cartera una holandesa rica rica y con fundamento.Eso si cuando entre sabia que me metia en la boca del lobo y por eso estoy con muy poca carga.Hay 3 cosas en comun entre pescanova,imtech y gowex, las tres han usado filiales ya sea para facturarse asi mismas para esconder deuda o para desviar dinero de sobornos, de todas formas cada caso es diferente. Con gowex hay que esperar al informe del prox auditor, puede simplemente que los auditores actuales hayan sido un poco olvidadizos con las explicaciones, es un poco raro,si algo esta claro porque no decirlo, si quereis comparar con otra empresa podeis mirar las cuentas de baron de ley,desglosan absolutamente todo hasta q tipo de imposiciones a plazo fijo tienen.


----------



## Tono (2 Jul 2014)

Aunque no deberíamos sorprendernos por la capacidad que tiene la gente para hacer dinero, el tema de Gotham está muy bien pensado.
No digo que sea ético, moral, ni nada de eso. Pero como negocio es una idea brillante.

Vamos a suponer que tienen razón. No digo que la tengan, no tengo ni puta idea de como es la empresa. 
Supongamos que ellos han cogido los balances de Gowex, investigado por su cuenta y visto claramente que todo es un bluff, con una contabilidad fraudulenta y una auditoría de pacotilla. Y comprueban que además la empresa está revalorizadísima.

Pues ya está, es el momento de rentabilizar tu trabajo. Te pones corto bien cargado y sueltas la bomba de tus conclusiones por todos los sitios. Luego sólo es esperar y hacer caja.
Si todo lo publicado fuese cierto, sería una maniobra totalmente legal y además habrían hecho un favor al mercado reventando una burbuja más y evitando que más gente fuera cayendo en el engaño.
Genial.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jul 2014)

hoy habeis mentado la bicha, echad un ojo:


----------



## jopitxujo (2 Jul 2014)

Dejaros de Gowex y a ver si me vais comprando unas JC Penneys para dejar atrás definitivamente los 9,30. Ya amagó hace mes y medio casi llegando a los 10 para volver a retroceder, espero que lo de hoy sea la buena.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (2 Jul 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Dejaros de Gowex y a ver si me vais comprando unas JC Penneys para dejar atrás definitivamente los 9,30. Ya amagó hace mes y medio casi llegando a los 10 para volver a retroceder, espero que lo de hoy sea la buena.



El maestro pepino hablo de turn around... yo si superan 10 con cpm, entro


----------



## Tono (2 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hoy habeis mentado la bicha, echad un ojo:




qué barbaridad verdad. No sé ni como se les ocurre mencionarla.

Otros han mencionado otras bichas, de gráficas y volúmenes similares... ¿qué opinión le merecen a usté estas gráficas y qué diferencia les ve con Codere?

*MONTEBALITO.*








*NATRA*


----------



## bertok (2 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> El maestro pepino hablo de turn around... yo si superan 10 con cpm, entro



me llamó ayer para convencerme de no sé qué pollas de un hombro invertido en JCP :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> me llamó ayer para convencerme de no sé qué pollas de un hombro invertido en JCP :ouch::ouch::ouch:



Escuchas campanas y no sabes donde. Te decía que no se que pollas de un hombre invertido en JCP. A saber en que anda este metido ahora.... ::


----------



## bertok (2 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Escuchas campanas y no sabes donde. Te decía que no se que pollas de un hombre invertido en JCP. A saber en que anda este metido ahora.... ::



Quiere entrar en JCP cuando supere el nivel.

Le dije que no igual que en ANR y ACI.

Está perdido :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## jopitxujo (2 Jul 2014)

Hablando de chicharros... ¿qué os parece Bankia?
Parece haber hecho una limpia de gacelas con ese doble toque a los 1,40 y puede volver a subir. El stop estaría muy cerquita.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (2 Jul 2014)

Lo de gowex me hace pensar. La verdad es que no he visto sus cuentas. Pero. Me da que pensar, y mucho. 

Una empresa que no para de salir en radios, teles, ser premiada, firmar y firmar ciudades, alianzas internacionales, dar buenas noticias. 
De repente llega una auditora o lo que quiera que sea Gotham city, desconocida totalmente, suelta un informe, y de repente, se desploma claramente en cuestión de minutos (evidentemente todo el mundo leyó el informe de 90 páginas en unos minutos después de salir dicho informe, sacó conclusiones y empezó a vender como loco) con el resultado que todos hemos visto. 

Creo que esto está más que orquestado, y es más que evidente que hay alguien que se ha llenado los bolsillos a costa de sangre de gacela.


----------



## ponzi (2 Jul 2014)

@Ladrillofilo puede que gotham mienta de hecho yo estoy hasta convencido que algunas cosas q dicen son mentira ahora tb te digo si las cuentas de gowex estuviesen claritas, q no lo estan, ese informe de gotham no hubiese supuesto nada sobre la cotizacion.La caja,depositos,clientes,proveedores y filiales no esta bien explicados y eso es una realidad.Aun es pronto para saber quien dice la verdad, con la proxima auditoria saldremos de dudas.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> qué barbaridad verdad. No sé ni como se les ocurre mencionarla.
> 
> Otros han mencionado otras bichas, de gráficas y volúmenes similares... ¿qué opinión le merecen a usté estas gráficas y qué diferencia les ve con Codere?
> 
> ...




touché, medio mercado continuo tiene ese gráfico, lo que lleva a pensar en la burbuja de 2008.

Yo lo había puesto porque está chocando AHORA MISMO con la directriz, vamos, que la han hecho chocar ayer. Casualidad?



fundamentales:

codere debe 1250 millones y está en preconcurso

natra tiene 100 millones de deuda a 3 años, y es dueña de natraceutical. la pega es que depende del precio del cacao.

mtba: Montebalito gana 2,8 millones hasta marzo frente a pérdidas de un año antes - Martes, 06 Mayo 2014 (18:15)





pero no compro por fundamentales, aunque los leo. compro y vendo por AT puro. si sus gráficos los miramos, desde hace 1 año:



en natra me quedé porque siempre que vendía, al poco subía más y me jodía.
de momento a las compradas hace 2.3 semanas aún les saco. y a mtba le saco un 10% (creo que compré el mismo día o parecido)


en mtba tengo el boton de sell a punto de ser pulsado, y en natra lo mismo para estas segundas


----------



## Ladrillófilo (2 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> @Ladrillofilo puede que gotham mienta de hecho yo estoy hasta convencido que algunas cosas q dicen son mentira ahora tb te digo si las cuentas de gowex estuviesen claritas, q no lo estan, ese informe de gotham no hubiese supuesto nada sobre la cotizacion.La caja,depositos,clientes,proveedores y filiales no esta bien explicados y eso es una realidad.Aun es pronto para saber quien dice la verdad, con la proxima auditoria saldremos de dudas.



Si he leído lo que has puesto antes de las cuentas, pienso que debería ya de haber saltado de ese mercado hace algún tiempo e instalarse en los EE.UU y tener las cuentas claras sí. 
Tema a parte es lo que comentaba antes, que pienso que es una manipulación orquestada, y que alguien se ha llenado los bolsillos. 
El tiempo me dará o me quitará la razón.


----------



## atman (2 Jul 2014)

Psss. me marcho a atender unos asuntos y cuando vuelvo... 

el SP está de chotis: bailando todo el día sobre un ladrillo de 3x3... pfff...


----------



## James Bond (2 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Por eso tengo un gorro exclusivo de Iberdrola :cook:
> 
> Cuando aposté por BME, IBER y FER lo dije muy claro: empresas con caja neta, en beneficios, capacidad para atender a sus compromisos financieros los próximos 36 meses y dividendo garantizado por encima del 5%.
> Y si hubiera elegido Enagás, OHL, Técnicas Reunidas o REE hubiera acertado igual porque reunen los mismos requisitos.
> ...



Me ha convencido. Esta semana entro.

Un saludo.


----------



## Hannibal (2 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> @Ladrillofilo puede que gotham mienta de hecho yo estoy hasta convencido que algunas cosas q dicen son mentira ahora tb te digo si las cuentas de gowex estuviesen claritas, q no lo estan, ese informe de gotham no hubiese supuesto nada sobre la cotizacion.La caja,depositos,clientes,proveedores y filiales no esta bien explicados y eso es una realidad.Aun es pronto para saber quien dice la verdad, con la proxima auditoria saldremos de dudas.



Se ha escrito mucho sobre el tema, aunque todo, todo, son teorías y suposiciones. Lo que es obvio es que una empresa que paga 10 millones en impuestos no puede ingresar esa misma cifra en 1 año, y como dice ladrillófilo no es posible que salga un informe y sin dar tiempo más que a leer que Gowex es Eta, perdón, Pescanova, la acción ya baje un 25% para empezar.

A partir de aquí son suposiciones, la más repetida es que en la junta se aprueba recompra de acciones y luego pasa esto. Y yo en parte me lo creo, porque me planteo: si yo fuera el CEO de la empresa y veo que mi empresa se burbujea, ¿qué haría? ¿Esperar a que la burbuja pinche por sí sola, me pille el pánico gacelérido y no sepa ni cómo reaccionar? ¿O por el contrario soy yo el que pincha la burbuja aposta y fortalezco la compañía recomprando acciones a un precio de 1/3? Incluso aunque ese sea su precio realmente objetivo, el beneficio a largo plazo para la empresa - y para mí que tengo un porrón de acciones, claro - es más que obvio. 

¿Por qué pienso esto que he puesto? Pues porque la reacción de Gowex ha sido más que tibia; está claro que no van a salir por un informe sin firmar ni nada, pero sí deberían cuando la acción ce un 50% en un dia. En mi opinión, algo sabían.

Bueno, y tema aparte es lo del regulador, que ni está ni se le espera. En París sí se suspendió de cotización la acción, aquí... pues this is Hispanistán-

Edit: espero no tener que escribir más sobre el tema. Igualmente mi idea sobre las Gowex era aguantarlas mucho tiempo y ahora no me queda otra, obviamente. Pero si la nueva auditoría confirma las cifras...


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jul 2014)

habrá que estar pendiente de esto para un rebote o algo, con los 5,15 en lontananza


----------



## japiluser (2 Jul 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Me ha convencido. Esta semana entro.
> 
> Un saludo.



La apuesta por las electricas en lugar de con Iberdrola que va bien y creo que seguirá por el mismo camino yo la he hecho con E.ON.


----------



## Durmiente (2 Jul 2014)

economistadebar dijo:


> Toda la bolsa es un gowex,salgan de ahi cornudosss!!



Muchas gracias por el aviso.

De todas formas, estamos al tanto.

Non ti preocupare!


----------



## Tono (2 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> touché, medio mercado continuo tiene ese gráfico, lo que lleva a pensar en la burbuja de 2008.
> 
> Yo lo había puesto porque está chocando AHORA MISMO con la directriz, vamos, que la han hecho chocar ayer. Casualidad?
> 
> ...



Pués es difícil ver dónde cojones le gana el dinero si se ve perfectamente en el gráfico diario que llevan cayendo todo el año y más de un 40%, casi nada.

Ni sé a quién le va a colocar las Montebalito si mueve menos dinero que el que tengo yo en el bolsillo cuando voy a una playa nudista.

como veo de vez en cuando que habla con los cuidadores desde aquí, debe estar muy bien informada para entrar y salir en los puntos exactos. Y controlar de AT lo que no está escrito.

Si clavara los movimientos del IBEX igual, sería la reostia ya.

Usted siga a lo suyo. Los que nos leen nos han entendido a ambos y ambas.

---------- Post added 02-jul-2014 at 19:53 ----------




James Bond dijo:


> Me ha convencido. Esta semana entro.
> 
> Un saludo.



:no::no::no:

se ha convencido usted solito

las quejas luego al maestro armero


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jul 2014)

los de chicharros dicen:





BIOSEARCH: "Se llega al suelo del canal, a bajadas bruscas...subidas de la misma forma, zona óptima de compras" 







yo lo veo aún así, no sé:


----------



## ponzi (2 Jul 2014)

@Hannibal , como bien dices, en Gowex no hay nada claro,son todo suposiciones, y el que diga lo contrario miente.Si las cuentas son reales desde luego podian haberse esforzado un poquito mas en detallar los informes,si no tenian nada que esconder eran ganas de buscarse problemas a lo tonto.Yo tengo dudas tanto con el informe de gotham como con las cuentas de gowex.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Pués es difícil ver dónde cojones le gana el dinero si se ve perfectamente en el gráfico diario que llevan cayendo todo el año y más de un 40%, casi nada.
> 
> Ni sé a quién le va a colocar las Montebalito si mueve menos dinero que el que tengo yo en el bolsillo cuando voy a una playa nudista.
> 
> ...








Exacto. Los que nos leen creo que sabrán diferenciar lo que es calentar un valor o poner AT. Si alguien cree que por poner en un hilo del ibex del foro un gráfico, la gente se va a meter a comprar, o que se gana algo porque compren 3 gacelas...

Me voy a poner un disclaimer: "NO COMPREN de lo que pongo AT., para que no salten los antivirus y malwares varios.


Tono, que yo hago compras para pocos días, nada a medio o largo. Se gana dinero *en los rebotes*, y también cuando sube en las escapadas.
Con Natra y Mtba, si quiere buscar verá cuando canté la entrada. A los chicharros no les meto apenas pasta, y con stop ceñidito. 


Mtba mueve una mierda, *correcto*, como Bdl por ejemplo u otras muchas.

De AT no controlo, repito, que estoy aprendiendo. Pongo lo que veo. Y de lo que pongo, no compro ni la mitad.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (2 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> los de chicharros dicen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gran pagina de bulos donde hace poco decían bio a 1.12, natra 2.5....remontada de amper.....

Lo pero la cantidad de gente que se queda pillada, en valores que no capitalizan una mierda y que son autenticas mierdas


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jul 2014)

nota: anda calopez supermetido en Gowex?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...viso-y-todos-foreros-contra.html#post11915855


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Jul 2014)

Hoygan 

¿De verdad la gente mete kilotones de euros en mierdos como Gowex? , ¿de verdad que la peña le pone esos chicharros?

La gente en el hilo Salvamé hablando de antenas, recursos, balances falseados, confidencias, si la abuela fuma, bla,bla..y la realidad (la cruda y roja realidad) es la cotización y que el hocicazo ha sido hoy de más de -20%...

Huele a penitencia por años...y panga y mortadela para un rato


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Gran pagina de bulos donde hace poco decían bio a 1.12, natra 2.5....remontada de amper.....
> 
> Lo pero la cantidad de gente que se queda pillada, en valores que no capitalizan una mierda y que son autenticas mierdas



bio va a ser el valor estrella de 2014, de momento un -35% ::




aunque hoy ha entrado a saco de volumen (ha debido mandar tuiters a sus suscriptores) ienso:


----------



## ponzi (2 Jul 2014)

Ya digo lo ultimo de gowex y termino.Yo la he tenido en cartera,creo que de 3-4 a 17-18 pero en un % muy pequeño via fondo de inversion, por metavalor y creo que solo ponderaba un 1%-2%, por enero o febrero vendieron todas las acciones, supongo que la verian cara o tendrian algunas dudas.Lo que quiero decir es que si se operas en bolsa es imposible acertar el 100% de las veces,la cuestion es que si existen dudas hay que ir solo con un 1%-2% de la cartera no un 80%.Por eso defiendo los fondos de inversion bien gestionados, es una forma de diversificar el riesgo.


----------



## Tono (2 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Gran pagina de bulos donde hace poco decían bio a 1.12, natra 2.5....remontada de amper.....
> 
> Lo pero la cantidad de gente que se queda pillada, en valores que no capitalizan una mierda y que son autenticas mierdas



esos valores se citan aquí también, todos los días, siempre por la misma gente

y hasta se molestan en espamear la página de chicharros


no les dará a esa gente por comprar ferroviales o Iberdrolas, aunque sea con poquito dinero, que han subido más de un 25% este año y no bajado un 40% como esa mierda de chicharros :rolleye:

no me hagan caso, los calientavalores que deambulan por los foros son leyendas urbanas


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> esos valores se citan aquí también, siempre por la misma gente
> 
> y hasta se molestan en espamear la página de chicharros
> 
> ...





pero se citan *PARA TODO LO CONTRARIO*, TONO.

Siempre que decimos "los de chicharros recomiendan X", siempre viene después un "voy corriendo a vender todo lo que tengo"



como "serios" pongo a carlos maria, gurublogs por artículos, etc




veo que a usted cuando se le mete una idea en la cabeza es imposible quitarsela o modificarsela. en fin


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (2 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> esos valores se citan aquí también, todos los días, siempre por la misma gente
> 
> y hasta se molestan en espamear la página de chicharros
> 
> ...



Esos valoren se mueven con 5k algunos días...


----------



## Janus (2 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> El maestro pepino hablo de turn around... yo si superan 10 con cpm, entro




Así es, el valor aún no ya demostrado pero tiene un potencial excelente si se da el escenario adecuado.

El tema de Gowex es sumamente interesante. Si es cierto, es un terremoto porque las casas de analisis españolas se han hartado de recomendarla etc .... Si no es cierto, también es un terremoto por razones obvias de manipulación de mas puro instinto de supervivencia de la gacelada.
Yo me inclino mas por la sospecha de que la empresa tiene puro porque el negocio telco da para lo que da y desde luego no para que una empresa descubra el maná de ganar dinero tan sencillo.

La verdad es que la empresa tiene el perfil ideal para que haya un pufo: empresa de dueño venido a estrella del negocio de la multiplicación de los panes y peces.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jul 2014)

cuantos trabajadores tiene gowex por curiosidad?


----------



## ponzi (2 Jul 2014)

...............


----------



## Chila (2 Jul 2014)

Gowex confirma que en ciertos valores hay que ir con el stop puesto, siempre.
Y ademas lo buenisima opcion que son los fondos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (2 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> @Janus desde luego que en un mercado tan sumamente maduro como el telco, sean tan buenos suena raro, que ojo puede que sea verdad pero ya de primeras genera dudas.Luego si a esto sumamos informes de pinta y colorea pues el coctel ya esta servido y ojo que aqui puede pasar de todo, hasta q una auditora seria no diga que pasa realmente dentro no sabremos nada.



No se si seguís el hilo en rankia. Ahí es donde sale toda la info acerca de Gowex. 
Veamos, hoy he leído que van a pedir presupuesto a una de las grandes auditoras y próximamente habrán cuentas claras.
Ha habido gente poniéndose en contacto directamente con Gowex atención al accionista. 
El hilo desde ayer ha crecido barbaridades y es harto dificil encontrar lo que digo, pero tan sólo leyendo a este user, se resume muy bien lo que ha ido pasando...

Cuenta del usuario reydelfixing

En el tema de cuentas no me meto, porque no las he visto, me fío bastante de Ponzi, y se que el MAB es una castaña.
Por otra parte, conocéis Carbures Europe? Ayer roja un -14% por que gowex caía. Me lo expliquen. 

Si realmente Gowex tuviese lo que dice tener (monetización del wifi, ser la Visa del wifi) y está en vías de patentarlo (buscad mensajes del 23 de junio de reydelfixing) porqué iba a tener que soltar al viento su modelo de negocio? 

No se, conozco bien la empresa (sin entrar en el tema cuentas, considero que una masa crítica hace bien el trabajo, y me fío) y veo lo sucedido como un ataque para llenarse los bolsillos. 

Sigo viendo a esta compañía muy lejos y me he quedado en ella, no he soltado ni una, es más, he cargado alforjas 

PD: Respeté una de las reglas básicas y no metí todos los huevos en la misma cesta.


----------



## Durmiente (2 Jul 2014)

Señores, seamos serios.

En empresas grandes y en ciertos sectores ahora mismo hay que entrar con cuidadín y poniendo stops (tipo BBVA y SAN por ejemplo...) ¿Qué vamos a decir de empresas como GOW?

Lo primero que hay que mirar es ¿cuanto valdrían sus activos en caso de liquidación? Si no valen nada (o tienden a cero) no basta con tener cuidadín. Hay que tener cuidadín, cuidadín....

A muchos de nosotros nos cuesta bastante trabajo el ganar dinero todos los meses. Y que no nos falte. 

No están las cosas para jugarlo en un casino (léase Montecarlo o chichrrilandia). Se puede apostar.... pero no más de lo que te juegas anualmente en lotería (si no eres un vicioso, claro...)


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jul 2014)

y no olvideis edreams... -50%

---------- Post added 02-jul-2014 at 12:56 ----------

y en breve salian a bolsa 4 mas no?


----------



## juanfer (2 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hoygan
> 
> ¿De verdad la gente mete kilotones de euros en mierdos como Gowex? , ¿de verdad que la peña le pone esos chicharros?
> 
> ...



Bueno algún dia aprenderán que la bolsa puede dar sorpresas. Pero si tiene un SL las sorpresas son menos sorpresas.

Las primeras zarpadas van a los chicharros.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (2 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> cuantos trabajadores tiene gowex por curiosidad?



HR de hoy

http://www.gowex.com/wp-content/uploads/NP_GOW_IG3.pdf

En la actualidad, la compañía 
genera 172 empleos directos y 1200 empleos indirectos


----------



## ponzi (2 Jul 2014)

@Ladrilloilo la unica cosa por la cual se pueden criticar las cuentas de Gowex es porque no explican bien las partidas, en una sl de 1 mill es pasable es una empresa multinacional con una facturacion de 180 mill no.Por el lado de Gotham yo no me creo q solo facturen 10 mill.Yo no digo que tengan que explicar su modelo de negocio pero si operan en tantos sitios pues no cuesta nada decir "49 mill estan en el banco tal a vencimiento tal" "los % de los clientes gordos" "explicar un poco a quien debes o quien te debe".Es algo muy facil de hacer y que genera transparencia, nadie hubiese tomado en serio a Gotham.El problema es q cuando mezclas verdades y mentiras y le pones un toque de salsa rosa pues el mercado se ceba contigo.Si las cifras son reales 29 ya te digo yo que no valia ahora 13-15 puede.Desde luego se podian haber esforzado un poquito mas con las cuentas anuales y no escribir tanto en twitter.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Jul 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Bueno algún dia aprenderán que la bolsa puede dar sorpresas. Pero si tiene un SL las sorpresas son menos sorpresas.
> 
> Las primeras zarpadas van a los chicharros.



Pero, si la peña sólo habla de martingalas y piramidar ad eternum...¿van a llegar a pensar en SL?


----------



## juanfer (2 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pero, si la peña sólo habla de martingalas y piramidar ad eternum...¿van a llegar a pensar en SL?



Bueno y hasta que no se venda no se pierde.

Estos ma tras han hecho mucho daño.


----------



## bertok (2 Jul 2014)

Os recomiendo escuchar con calma los 3 bloques del siguiente audio.

En dos años todos calvos - Economía Directa 1-7-2014 en mp3 (01/07 a las 19:41:17) 01:07:05 3274590 - iVoox

Canela fina

Y no se lo digáis al promotroll :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jul 2014)

pues sois 4-5 de este hilo los que llevais gowex por lo visto, así que haremos cero chistes por respeto

otra cosa:
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/pimco-flagship-fund-still-bleeding-155727773.html

---------- Post added 02-jul-2014 at 13:29 ----------

antes puse gurusblog, quise decir capitalbolsa, perdon


sobre gurusblog es que justo estaba leyendo todo lo que ponian de Gow y me trastabillé
El sucio ataque de Gotham a Gowex
Gowex. Repasando los datos de la terrible jornada bursátil de hoy

---------- Post added 02-jul-2014 at 13:31 ----------

Sobre Capitalbolsa

Defensiva






Dinámica







Dividendo











*Inversis *pidiendo que abran las puertas y ventanas en Gowex
García Alejo: “Gowex tiene que mostrar contratos y cuentas para desmentir las acusaciones de Gotham City”


----------



## Tono (2 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pero se citan *PARA TODO LO CONTRARIO*, TONO.
> 
> Siempre que decimos "los de chicharros recomiendan X", siempre viene después un "voy corriendo a vender todo lo que tengo"
> 
> ...



y qué necesidad hay de citar una web de chicharros para desmentirla? 
si aquí nadie la lee...
y si la leyera ya sabe de sobra de que va el percal... ¿para qué molestarse tanto? :rolleye:

y yo no soy terco, terco es que todos los días habla de velas guapas en determinados valores
y que para mañana dan entrada...
y que el cuidata nos lee ¿verdad cuidata?... 
un besito para los cuidatas :X

---------

Gowex es un ejemplo más de cómo funciona toda la mierda de estafadores que inundan el interné cuando se trata de engañar a incautos. En un sentido y en otro.

La gente no aprende. :ouch: Parece que lo llevamos en el ADN. Aquí sólo se busca el pelotazo rápido, sin el más mínimo esfuerzo por saber donde te estás metiendo, haciendo caso a lo que se dice en cualquier lado como si fuera información VIP.:ouch:. 
Si el de al lado gana dinero con eso ¿por qué no voy a ganar yo mucho más?: Qué país de tontos que somos.
Y con lo jodido que es ahorrar hoy un duro.

------- 

SAN, de momento no va para un lado ni para otro. 
Lo estoy esperando por debajo de 7,50, con fecha límite el 14 de Julio que es el record date para el dividendo. Si no baja de ahí me espero al siguiente dividendo por si después se dedican a tirar la acción todo el verano.
En bolsa canaria hacen un buen estudio del tema.



> Resumiendo para no liaros, precio objetivo con SAN por encima de 7.55 intentar romper máximo de 7.92, si fracasa soporte 7.55 pues activamos precio objetivo anterior de 7.2, precio objetivo si rompe máximos precedentes zona 9 euros pero ojo para despues del verano finales de año, cuidado con el timing.









BolsaCanaria .info | Santander apoya en 7.55 y suspende continuidad correctiva


----------



## Namreir (2 Jul 2014)

Yo llevo blue y red, quizas ha llegado el momento de vebder. Por otro lado una nueva intervencion de Droghos parece inevitable, el euro/dolar flirtea con el 1,37 y los precios de las materias primas siguen sufriendo. 

Y el SP en nuevos maximos historicos. Veremos los 2.000 em breve y no se vislumbra el techo todavia.


----------



## bertok (2 Jul 2014)

A mí Gowex siempre me dio el mismo tufillo que tuve en su día cuando nos intoxicaban con que Telepizza llegaría al infinito y más allá.

El motivo: los telepizzeros y sus vespinos serían el método de reparto de su canal on-line.

Es el mismo timo :::::: y la peña no aprende


----------



## Namreir (2 Jul 2014)

Por cierto. Que pasa con Dia? Alguna razon para la subida de hoy?


----------



## tarrito (2 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Por cierto. Que pasa con Dia? Alguna razon para la subida de hoy?



Dia crece en Espaa con la compra los supermercados El rbol - Expansin.com
ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> A mí Gowex siempre me dio el mismo tufillo que tuve en su día cuando nos intoxicaban con que Telepizza llegaría al infinito y más allá.
> 
> El motivo: los telepizzeros y sus vespinos serían el método de reparto de su canal on-line.
> 
> Es el mismo timo :::::: y la peña no aprende



palmaste mucho con telepizza pezkeñin ? ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jul 2014)

CNMV mueve fichita:
La CNMV pedir a la SEC informacin sobre Gotham tras el castigo a Gowex



ayer me dieron entrada a mí AMS(hace 2 días más bien) y BME, y no he comprado ninguna de las 2. incluso una era suya.

se cita chicharros, igual que se cita rankia para gowex. busqueme algún post *mio o de otro forero* que no pongamos a parir a chicharros "y su sistema de suscripcion via tuiter" calentando valores

recuerdo cuando ponía "bolsacanaria" que estos quienes eran... que si usaban el paint y tal y cual...

igual es que soy el dueño de todos los blogs (canaria-carlosmaria-chicharros-capitalbolsa-secretosdebolsa)

en fin, cada loco con su paranoia






AMS actualizado a hoy, pinta bien, pero habría que superar ese RSI, y vigilar que no sea un pullback













bme hoy:






ahora, fibo en el tiempo, me dice que es posible que pasadomañana marquemos un mínimo más abajo que hoy, y que mañana "es posible" que no superemos los máximos de hoy en todo el día. digo lo que me dice fibo en el tiempo.


----------



## decloban (2 Jul 2014)

Antigona dijo:


> 600000 pavos mete la gente en compañías de este tipo??



La lengua no tiene hueso 

De todas formas por aquí estuvimos a punto de tener nuestro propio hilo de damnificados, CDR


----------



## bertok (2 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> palmaste mucho con telepizza pezkeñin ? ienso:



Muyayo,

ahí tuve el 75% de todos mis ahorros. Piramidé 3 veces a la baja y me autoconvencía por las noches con las mismas mierdas que se escriben aquí. Me consolaba pensando en ir a largo :ouch::ouch::ouch:

Iba palmando mucha pasta, mucha. No los mil eurillos que se juegan aquí en algunos chicharros.

Tuve fortuna, demasiada fortuna. En un rebotón se acercó la hostia a mi punto de break even. Esa sesión cerró en el máximo y tenía toda la pinta de quedarse con ganas de abrir con un gap.

Metí una orden condicionada un 2% por encima (era mucho dinero) de mi precio de break even. La puta de ella abrió con un gap de cojones, se marcó la vela más maravillosa que he visto nunca y se me hizo la operación.

Desde día nunca más chicharros, ni piramidar, ni coger el cuchillo que cae, .... ni codicia.

Esto ya lo había contado en el foro o en la CdC

Jato, aquí hay gente que se ha jugado y se juega MUCHO dinero. El papertrading no es lo mismo, nunca sabrás lo que se siente en el estómago en esas circunstancias.


----------



## Galifrey (2 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pues sois 4-5 de este hilo los que llevais gowex por lo visto, así que haremos cero chistes por respeto
> 
> otra cosa:
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/pimco-flagship-fund-still-bleeding-155727773.html
> ...




Buenas Ane,

Por la parte que me toca, risas las que hagan falta. Es mucho más ridículo empecinarse en el orgullo irracional que conjurarlo con unos buenos memes.

Y ya que estamos, ¿has comentado antes que estás a punto de salir de natra? Voy a deschicharrizar del todo mi cartera y dedicarme a lo que puedo, el catenaccio más clásico y disfrutar las filigranas de otros desde la barrera. Me gustaría deshacer posición sin liarla mucho.

Un saludo.


----------



## Hannibal (2 Jul 2014)

Por mi parte también se pueden poner los memes que hagan falta, como dije voy muy poco cargado y además la risa es la mejor terapia


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2014)

Tuviste fortuna y escapaste por la minima , lo bueno es que al parecer aprendiste la leccion pequeño padawano ienso:

Respecto del papertrading , solo decirle que a veces es muy duro ienso:


----------



## bertok (2 Jul 2014)

Jato, ¿tú en que inviertes?

o te lo gastas todo el chelas y fulanas


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Jato, ¿tú en que inviertes?
> 
> o te lo gastas todo el chelas y fulanas



Ibex , servidor invierte en ibex a largo o a corto y no veas como le he cogido el tranquillo al indice africano inocho:


----------



## decloban (2 Jul 2014)

Ya que habláis de Ferrovial, me salí hace poco de ACS pero me sigue gustando el sector europeo al que pertenece.

Ahora la duda para los de AF, ¿ACS o FER?


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jul 2014)

por AT, natra (a corto) es lateral bajista-cuñista. Yo me quedo al menos un par de días, imagina que rompe esa cuña que está haciendo... la cara que se me queda.

A ver si se entiende para todos: *NO RECOMIENDO COMPRAR NATRA *AHORA MISMO, aunque vean 2 gráficos de AT puestos.

rescato en spoiler


Spoiler













indicadores, el 99% me dicen AGOTAMIENTO: rsi, fuerza, elder, macd. he puesto un stop que me permite unos cubatas, eso sí, las otras para los nietos.


*solamente * hay 3 indicadores que me dicen espera 2 días más (y 2 días es mucho!): Vigia e Ichi y 20Vs50MM. 

Después de un año, hemos cruzado el kumo. Ahora, esto dice que igual mañana la tiran a 1,83

Y la media de 20 cortó a la de 50 hace unos días, a ver si aguanta. Y que el volumen de estos días es el doble que el de la semana pasada

s2






Usted verá


----------



## atman (2 Jul 2014)

Lo dicho: el SP se ha pasado todo el dia moviendose en 3 puñeteros puntos que han movido entre 4 gatos... porque ni volumen en bloques ni menor ni na...

Me huelo a que mañana intentarán ponerme el forro del revés...


----------



## Montegrifo (2 Jul 2014)

Señores estamos todos aquí liandonos con las ramas y no vemos el bosque, el fondo de la seguridad social se va por el sumidero, los brotes verdes empiezan a ser de moho, las terrazas en la playa están llenas de gente con platicos de aceitunas, la educación y la sanidad de calidad para el que se la pague, y montoro cada seis meses una vuelta de tuerca más... menos mal que hace un par de años nos salvaron de la intervención y de los hombres de negro...
Y mientras nosotros discutiendo de gowex, la selección, o los aforados.

Agarrensen les machen


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Lo dicho: el SP se ha pasado todo el dia moviendose en 3 puñeteros puntos que han movido entre 4 gatos... porque ni volumen en bloques ni menor ni na...
> 
> Me huelo a que mañana intentarán ponerme el forro del revés...



Atman, cierra el chiringuito y vete a la playa. Mañana no habrá volumen.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Jul 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Atman, cierra el chiringuito y vete a la playa. Mañana no habrá volumen.



justo mañana
El Tiempo: Bilbao (Bizkaia) - Predicción 7 días - Tabla - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España

atman, fuiste a lo de kostarof?


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Jul 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Así es, el valor aún no ya demostrado pero tiene un potencial excelente si se da el escenario adecuado.
> 
> El tema de Gowex es sumamente interesante. Si es cierto, es un terremoto porque las casas de analisis españolas se han hartado de recomendarla etc .... Si no es cierto, también es un terremoto por razones obvias de manipulación de mas puro instinto de supervivencia de la gacelada.
> Yo me inclino mas por la sospecha de que la empresa tiene puro porque el negocio telco da para lo que da y desde luego no para que una empresa descubra el maná de ganar dinero tan sencillo.
> ...



¿de vuelta en Hispanistan?


----------



## atman (3 Jul 2014)

No. Donde ha estado?? Antes le seguía mucho... tal vez cuando era menos conocido. Ahora la verdad que... y, mire, ya me extraña que no haya salido mucho antes por aqui...


----------



## Arrebonico (3 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pero, si la peña sólo habla de martingalas y piramidar ad eternum...¿van a llegar a pensar en SL?





Durmiente dijo:


> No están las cosas para jugarlo en un casino (léase Montecarlo o chichrrilandia). Se puede apostar.... pero no más de lo que te juegas anualmente en lotería (si no eres un vicioso, claro...)



Son ustedes unos maestros de la ironía...


----------



## Tono (3 Jul 2014)

Buenos días.



ane agurain dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿paranoico yo?
...sólo con usted. Para todo lo demás, sólo hay que mirar su firma.

Yo no la acuso de citar webs, la acuso de citar valores. Los mismos todos los días machaconamente.
Y con sus grafiquitas a todo color que así parece más serio.

Estos valores: NATRA, NATRACEUTICAL, VOCENTO, MONTEBALITO, BIOSEARCH, DEOLEO.

Todos ellos tiene en común que aparte de ser chicharros que han perdido el 90% de su valor estos años pasados... *han perdido un -40% en este año desde máximos (menos Deoleo ''sólo'' un -25%).* 
¿y dice que les gana dinero?

Teniendo un IBEX tan hermoso, que ha subido un 20% en los últimos meses, donde casi cualquier valor ha sido muy rentable, es curioso que usted sólo cante entradas en esas mierdas. No se puede elegir tan mal ni queriendo.

O es usté un enorme tonto o tiene intereses en ellos.
Si me asegura que no es un calientavalores, lo único que nos queda es la otra opción.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Jul 2014)

también cito arcelor Amadeus catalana grifols iag Ebro duro cementos atresmedia airbus. (edito: añado acx, zardoya y tubacex)

los cuales he tenido y usted parece que no ha debido leer. que casualidad. 

y no los cito ahora pues porque no los llevo, salvo que por técnico dijesen algo. estos u otros.


mtba que ha hecho el ultimo mes? natra?
cual fue el valor que mas subió el año pasado?

repito: mirese el 80% del MC y verá a que precios estaban hace años.


se puede ser tonto, claro o estar pillado, pero no paranoico o manipulador.





la jornada de hoy se espera muy volátil según anuncian en varias webs.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Jul 2014)

Buenos dias

¿Como podríamos definir un chicharro? ¿Por su voltilidad? ¿Por su escaso volumen? ¿Por la capacidad de ser movido por unas pocas manos fuertes?


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jul 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> ¿Como podríamos definir un chicharro? ¿Por su voltilidad? ¿Por su escaso volumen? ¿Por la capacidad de ser movido por unas pocas manso fuertes?



Baja capitalización


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jul 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

cerramos cortos 10980 en 10975 , no sacamos na y cargamos largos con tres cullons buscando el cierre del gapsito :Baile:

esperemos que el drogas no defraude :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Baja capitalización



Una moneda de dos caras, en una de ellas sale un negro sonriendo....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (3 Jul 2014)

gowex está suspendido?


----------



## Comodoro (3 Jul 2014)

¿Cómo veis Campofrito?

Le he ganado un 14% y tengo ganas de venderlas ya.


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Jul 2014)

por lo visto la CNMV ha suspendido la cotización de Gowex


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> gowex está suspendido?



Tiene encefalograma plano. Creo que ha fallecido...


ÚLTIMA HORA:
Gowex, suspendida de cotización en el MAB (09:08)


----------



## Topongo (3 Jul 2014)

Saludos foristas
Yo no se si me estoy metiendo donde no me llaman pero Tono quizá yo sea muy ingenuo y desde cierto aprecio virtual tengo que decirte que creo que el tema de Ane no lo estás midiendo bien, vale que comenta chicharros y a diario supongo que será los que el sigue o le dan entrada o lo que sea pero también da o habla de valores normales, del continuo etc no son todo chichartros y creo que lo que hace es intentar analizar que puede pasar, luego si la gente se mete en los chicharros infectos es su problema, creo que está claro que Ane va al cortísimo plazo y por At, y anda que no ha tenido pilladas.
Temas de chicharros anda que no hay también con las baterías en su dia , el carbon, euronas...
No se a mi me gusta leer a Ane, como a casi todos no hago ni caso de sus chicharros porque no me interesan pero de ahí a llamarle calientavalores... lo de cuidata y demás lo dice con Ironia o uyo lo entiendo de esa forma, en plan "me la lias y no vas a seguir el AT!"

A parte de eso personalmente me ha dado alguna herramienta o ha comentado por MP cosas de algun valor no chicharro y creo que más gente utiliza lo del comechichis que mentó el en su dia.
Bien es cierto que mi forma de operar es cercana a la de tono.

Se que nadie me ha dado vela en este entierro pero me apetecia comentarlo y pido disculpas si os molesta a alguno de los dos.

A ver si Enagas nos hace un FER y recupera el dividendo en un par de dias.


----------



## atman (3 Jul 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> por lo visto la CNMV ha suspendido la cotización de Gowex



SI es que tienen unos reflejos los chavales...


----------



## Tio Masclet (3 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> gowex está suspendido?



Buenos días, bienvenidos al circo Gowex. No sólo BME está ganando con ella estos días. Calopez también, menudo saco de entradas en el hilo hemos hecho.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Jul 2014)

ÚLTIMA HORA:
Gowex, suspendida de cotización en el MAB (09:08)


----------



## ane agurain (3 Jul 2014)

zardoya, la han tirado justo ahí al inicio


----------



## ponzi (3 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> gowex está suspendido?



Os traigo la cara del que se ha forrado con Gowex

Christopher R. Hansen - Valiant Capital - 2014 Stock Picks and Performance - Insider Monkey

Un hedge americano


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Jul 2014)

En el infierno de Gowex no hay wifi: una intriga de 48 horas y 867 millones menos - Noticias de Inversión



> "Todo lo que puedo decir es que es cierto (el informe); verídico punto por punto". Quien lo afirma es un antiguo cargo directivo de Gowex. Y lo que afirma es que el contenido del polémico informe de Gotham City Research, tan demoledor que se ha llevado por delante el 60% de la cotización en apenas dos sesiones, responde a lo que él vio y vivió en el tiempo que trabajó en la empresa de conexiones de wifi.
> 
> Leer más: En el infierno de Gowex no hay wifi: una intriga de 48 horas y 867 millones menos - Noticias de Inversión http://*******/1iZx2gn



Esta ya no cotiza nunca más....


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jul 2014)

Bueno, bueno, el foro de rankia está on fire...


----------



## ane agurain (3 Jul 2014)

eurona y carbures en negativo majo, esto puede ser indicativo de lo que pase con gowex al abrir


----------



## Topongo (3 Jul 2014)

Me voy a dar un voltio por rankia


----------



## James Bond (3 Jul 2014)

Compradas 500 ferroviales a 16,15€.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Me voy a dar un voltio por rankia



Imprescindible estos dias...

Están empezando a asumir.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jul 2014)

MERCADO ALTERNATIVO BURSÁTIL 

AVISO 

SUSPENSIÓN DE LA CONTRATACIÓN DE LAS ACCIONES DE 
LET´S GOWEX, S.A. 


En ejercicio de las funciones señaladas en los artículos 5.3 y 18 del 
Reglamento General del Mercado Alternativo Bursátil así como en el apartado Quinto 
de la Circular 9/2010, el Consejo de Administración del MAB ha decidido suspender la 
contratación de las acciones de LET´S GOWEX, S.A., (GOW), con código ISIN 
ES0158252033 en tanto la compañía responda al requerimiento del MAB en el que se 
le exige que concrete del modo más detallado posible el plan de actuaciones que 
considere preciso definir en relación con las informaciones contenidas en el informe de 
Gotham City Research LLC., señalando los correspondientes alcance y plazo de cada 
una de ellas. *La compañía deberá hacer público el mencionado plan a la mayor 
brevedad y en todo caso, antes de la apertura de la sesión del viernes 4 de julio. *

Lo que se pone en conocimiento del público en general a los efectos 
procedentes. 


Madrid, 3 de julio de 2014 


EL DIRECTOR GERENTE


----------



## Tio Masclet (3 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Me voy a dar un voltio por rankia



Le sigo, creo que los compis están más allí que aquí.


----------



## paulistano (3 Jul 2014)

Los comentarios son cojonudos....

_yo no conocia esta empresa, soy novato novato...  
Puse una orden el dia 01/07/2014 a la vista de las noticias, cuando cotizaba a 11€ de 300*6,98 y para mi sorpresa el dia 02/07 habia entrado.... 
Ahora tengo 2000€ ahi metidos.. no me hacen demasiada falta, ahi se quedan hasta que multiplique por tres... o lo pierda todo... ;-) 
Buenos dias y buena suerte!_


----------



## Tono (3 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Saludos foristas
> Yo no se si me estoy metiendo donde no me llaman pero Tono quizá yo sea muy ingenuo y desde cierto aprecio virtual tengo que decirte que creo que el tema de Ane no lo estás midiendo bien
> 
> 
> ...




Coño, por supuesto que no me ofendes.:no:

Cada uno tiene su visión de la vida y de la gente
la mía es muy clara: este señor o es un sinvergüenza o un tonto de solemnidad.
O incluso ambas cosas. 
Y como es algo personal, entre él/ella y yo, no os preocupéis más. 
La vida es así, llena de contrastes y de diferencias personales.


PD: en todo foro que se habla de dinero hay estafadores a la caza de pardillos. Este sitio no es distinto.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Los comentarios son cojonudos....
> 
> _yo no conocia esta empresa, soy novato novato...
> Puse una orden el dia 01/07/2014 a la vista de las noticias, cuando cotizaba a 11€ de 300*6,98 y para mi sorpresa el dia 02/07 habia entrado....
> ...


----------



## Krim (3 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Los comentarios son cojonudos....
> 
> _yo no conocia esta empresa, soy novato novato...
> Puse una orden el dia 01/07/2014 a la vista de las noticias, cuando cotizaba a 11€ de 300*6,98 y para mi sorpresa el dia 02/07 habia entrado....
> ...



Pues este es de los mas razonables, que quieres que te diga. Un importe pequeño a un todo o nada. Pasa que las posibilidades de nada me parece que son "casi todas".

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Jul 2014)

con respecto a si un chicharro esta en función de la capitalización... gowex movio ayer 40.000.000 de leuros, eso es mucha pasta, no??

yo soy de los slajfsahfñjsadklfj que tienen 1900 (tenía) euros en gowex, pero como dicen, aquí se viene llorado y cagado. Feliz porque en 2 semanas me voy de vacas.


----------



## ponzi (3 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, el foro de rankia está on fire...



Hablando de deportes, el fundador del hedge Valiant, responsable de los cortos de Gowex es también dueño...


[YOUTUBE]e9vvy9m84-U[/YOUTUBE]

Sacramento Kings

Ha tenido casi 20 mill $ en acciones prestadas de Gowex....algun entendido en derivados o en hedge

¿Cuanta pasta se puede hacer en dos días pasando de 21 a 6?


----------



## ane agurain (3 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Coño, por supuesto que no me ofendes.:no:
> 
> Cada uno tiene su visión de la vida y de la gente
> la mía es muy clara: este señor *o es un sinvergüenza o un tonto de solemnidad.*
> ...




Eso es lo bueno, que se puede opinar del otro sin que pase nada. Yo pienso ya sin duda que usted es un paranoico con ciertos temas, igual con razón por algo del pasado, lo cual no quita para que sus análisis de balances y demás sean correctos y acertados


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jul 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> con respecto a si un chicharro esta en función de la capitalización... gowex movio ayer 40.000.000 de leuros, eso es mucha pasta, no??
> 
> yo soy de los slajfsahfñjsadklfj que tienen 1900 (tenía) euros en gowex, pero como dicen, aquí se viene llorado y cagado. Feliz porque en 2 semanas me voy de vacas.



Moverá mucho en estos días...pero la realidad es 

Gowex pierde 868 millones en Bolsa en tan solo dos das | Economa | EL MUNDO

Tocala, Sam, tocalaaaaaaaaaaaa....


----------



## Topongo (3 Jul 2014)

De rankia
Creo que entre varios contrataremos a unos Búlgaros para que al menos Jenaro no se vaya de rositas. Si es que es un tongo. Ayer liquide las mías a 6E. Habiendo comprado tarde y caras. 7000E a la basura. Para muchos de vosotros quizás sea calderilla. Para mi supone medio año de trabajo.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Moverá mucho en estos días...pero la realidad es
> 
> Gowex pierde 868 millones en Bolsa en tan solo dos das | Economa | EL MUNDO
> 
> Tocala, Sam, tocalaaaaaaaaaaaa....



Gowex y *mucha más gente.*

Han hablado de esto ya en el telediario o noticias?


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jul 2014)

Está de atar la peña esta..

Otro que se ha hecho piramidación , y va hasta las trancas desde los 24 euros..

_¿asustado? no 
¿nervioso? no 
Simplemente incómodo por la situación, por la posibilidad que todos tenemos de falta de liquidez. 
Como bien se ha dicho en varias ocasiones en el foro, la empresa sigue siendo la misma, con su mismo trabajo y solvencia, 

Ahora mismo tengo una pasta invertida en Gowex, prácticamente todo, y simplemente voy a sentarme a esperar que resuba. 
Evidentemente nosotros no somos los fuertes, y se nos manipula fácilmente por "empresones", pero dentro de lo que cabe podemos intentar sustentar esto, sin vender, sin miedo etc (comprendo las situaciones personales, pero hay que ser fuertes) 
Ánimo a todos!!!_


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> De rankia
> Creo que entre varios contrataremos a unos Búlgaros para que al menos Jenaro no se vaya de rositas. Si es que es un tongo. Ayer liquide las mías a 6E. Habiendo comprado tarde y caras. 7000E a la basura. Para muchos de vosotros quizás sea calderilla. Para mi supone medio año de trabajo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Jul 2014)

parece una terapia de grupo.


----------



## Krim (3 Jul 2014)

Bueno, no me gusta ponerme en plan magufo, pero hay que reconocer que la actuación de la CNMV es para mosquearse. Han dejado pasar dos días y un -60% sin pestañear, sólo para ahora, después de una tarde relativamente tranquila, y con cierto rebote (cierre de cortos?) decir que "eeeeh nenes, suspendemos esta cotización que hay que aclarar cosas! Justicia y honor!".

Vamos, si Gotham City controlara la CMNV no lo hubiera hecho mejor...


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jul 2014)

Todo se repite, todo...

Bankias
Gamesas
Preferentes
Sellos
Visillos..

Y gira la noria, y gira...


----------



## Namreir (3 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Está de atar la peña esta..
> 
> Otro que se ha hecho piramidación , y va hasta las trancas desde los 24 euros..
> 
> ...



En breve en sus televisores, manifestacion de perjudicados pidiendo pasta al gobierno.

Lo que no ebtiendo es como alguien pone todo su patrimonio en un chicharro.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Bueno, no me gusta ponerme en plan magufo, pero hay que reconocer que la actuación de la CNMV es para mosquearse. Han dejado pasar dos días y un -60% sin pestañear, sólo para ahora, después de una tarde relativamente tranquila, y con cierto rebote (cierre de cortos?) decir que "eeeeh nenes, suspendemos esta cotización que hay que aclarar cosas! Justicia y honor!".
> 
> Vamos, si Gotham City controlara la CMNV no lo hubiera hecho mejor...


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Bueno, no me gusta ponerme en plan magufo, pero hay que reconocer que la actuación de la CNMV es para mosquearse. Han dejado pasar dos días y un -60% sin pestañear, sólo para ahora, después de una tarde relativamente tranquila, y con cierto rebote (cierre de cortos?) decir que "eeeeh nenes, suspendemos esta cotización que hay que aclarar cosas! Justicia y honor!".
> 
> Vamos, si Gotham City controlara la CMNV no lo hubiera hecho mejor...









Esta señora tan preparada le tienen que explicar despues de la merendola de las 12h que es lo que tiene que hacer...hasta que la sangre no discurre no hay mucho que hacer..


----------



## ponzi (3 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Bueno, no me gusta ponerme en plan magufo, pero hay que reconocer que la actuación de la CNMV es para mosquearse. Han dejado pasar dos días y un -60% sin pestañear, sólo para ahora, después de una tarde relativamente tranquila, y con cierto rebote (cierre de cortos?) decir que "eeeeh nenes, suspendemos esta cotización que hay que aclarar cosas! Justicia y honor!".
> 
> Vamos, si Gotham City controlara la CMNV no lo hubiera hecho mejor...



Aquí el que se lo ha llevado crudo ha sido este

Christopher R. Hansen - Valiant Capital - 2014 Stock Picks and Performance - Insider Monkey


Gowex pierde 868 millones en Bolsa en tan solo dos das | Economa | EL MUNDO


Por cierto la falta de informacion o a medias es algo normal en el MAB

*"El MAB es un mercado "no regulado", a diferencia, por ejemplo, del Mercado Continuo, con lo que sus requerimientos de información son menores. Así, el propio MAB es el encargado de que sus empresas presenten toda la documentación necesaria para poder cotizar en él"*

Yo no sabia el porque pero por eso faltaban datos en el informe


----------



## Namreir (3 Jul 2014)

La supervision de la cnmv es una puta mierda. Los balances son falsos, e invertir es hacer auto de fe.

---------- Post added 03-jul-2014 at 10:11 ----------

Asumidlo, en realidad el 80% del IBEX esta quebrado.


----------



## SPK (3 Jul 2014)

Pues yo antes del mega bajón estaba pensando si entrar en Gowex para hacer un tenbagger estilo Lynch :: pero me paraba el que la veía cara :cook: y cuando vino el armagedon estuve tentado de entrar para pillar un rebote :ouch: A veces la cobardia da frutos, y hoy vendidos los derechos de ACS y mañana a cobrar con un día de retraso los dividendos de Enagas.Moraleja ,no meterme en charcos (aún queda por ver cuando salgo de mi última cagada,entrar en CLF a casi 28 :ouch: )


----------



## LOLO08 (3 Jul 2014)

Pues yo soy un afectado. Una cagada que puede hacer evaporar las plusvis de un año. Me queda la esperanza de recuperar parte...pero..la cosa no pinta bien. Eso si..me vale de escarmiento chicharril. Me salí por los pelos en pescanova tangando poco..de vértice( lleva unos meses en suspensión).
Mi cuota chicharril esta completa. Ojo..tb he hecho pasta con estos valores. Telf? Ferr? Iberd? También las llevo a largo pero no se vive con la misma emoción.
En gowex si recupero el 50% le pongo una docena velas a s. Vito. Si me quedo a 0 me como una ración de pulpo a feria con un buen trago de mencia y santas pascuas que lo importe de la vida no es la pasta


----------



## Topongo (3 Jul 2014)

Joder que guano en enagas a este paso palamamos dos dividendos hoy ::


----------



## paulistano (3 Jul 2014)

Hermosa vela


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (3 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Todo se repite, todo...
> 
> Bankias
> Gamesas
> ...



.
Apunta en la lista las* hipotecas en divisas*, que también dejaron grandes momentos para la historia ... ahí hay gente que, no contenta con pagar un x2 ó x3 del precio que hubiese sido razonable, pues le añadieron encarecer la hipoteca en un 30-40-50% adicional. 

Esto no son 2.000 euros a todo o nada, o medio año de trabajo, hablamos de cientos de miles de euros en el total de la operación. 

Un caso que conozco cerquita: piso comprado en 2007 por 350.000 pavos, ahora valen 160.000. Hicieron el doble salto mortal sin red de los yenes (comprar la hipoteca a 160 yenes y devolverla por debajo de 130 y ha llegado a estar por debajo de 110 3 años, incluso a 95). 

Un cálculo rápido y te vas por encima de los 250.000 € tirados a la basura pero fácil, fácil ...

La media de cultura financiera en este país no es que sea cero, es que se han tomado mucho trabajo en que sea cero.


----------



## Tio Masclet (3 Jul 2014)

No doy abasto siguiendo el hilo gowex de Rankia.


----------



## erpako (3 Jul 2014)

Y recuerden, pese a los altos continuos, el IBEX y el SP, nunca bajan; solo corrigen tendencia hasta el infinito y más allá.:rolleye:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Jul 2014)

Bueno. Pensad que los millones de españoles que compramos pisitos de mierda a precios escandalosos en el periodo 2000-2006, y encima con hipoteca, perdemos mucho más dinero que el perdido por los accionostas de Wogex.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jul 2014)

jo jo jo

La CNMV no ha suspendido la cotización...ha sido Gowex la que ha hecho la petición a la CNMV para que la suspendan!!

Lo dicho, la bicho sirve para para pasar el tiempo con el buscaminas mientras que los asesores le (intentan) sacan las castañas.


----------



## Krim (3 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> jo jo jo
> 
> La CNMV no ha suspendido la cotización...ha sido Gowex la que ha hecho la petición a la CNMV para que la suspendan!!
> 
> Lo dicho, la bicho sirve para para pasar el tiempo con el buscaminas mientras que los asesores le (intentan) sacan las castañas.



Estoy por hacer un artículo Fake del ABC que se llame algo así como "la jugadora de buscaminas mejor pagada de la historia". Si tuviera algo más de tiempo XD.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> jo jo jo
> 
> La CNMV no ha suspendido la cotización...ha sido Gowex la que ha hecho la petición a la CNMV para que la suspendan!!
> 
> Lo dicho, la bicho sirve para para pasar el tiempo con el buscaminas mientras que los asesores le (intentan) sacan las castañas.



y si ha sido Gowex porque le solicitan las cuentas para hoy mismo?


a mi me recuerda, salvando las distancias al hilo de Codere, por los comentarios.






Lo que no parece para Gotham es que esté en quiebra, solo que los ingresos son un 90% inferiores a lo declarado, no?


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y si ha sido Gowex porque le solicitan las cuentas para hoy mismo?



Hombre , habrá una petición pero no la van a tener mucho tiempo fuera de mercado. No les van a dejar.

Simplemente intentarán ganar tiempo para hacer un poco de photoshop con el informe..


----------



## ponzi (3 Jul 2014)

Hagamos un pequeño repaso al informe de Gotham

[YOUTUBE]hm0xqbaUO8g[/YOUTUBE]

Scribd

Página 1

¿De donde sacan la facturación?

Página 6

Decir que porque las ventas por empleado sean menores que google hay fraude....::::

¿Acaso tienen algo en común google microsoft facebook y gowex?

Página 17

¿En España solo hay 2114 Hotspot?No soy informatico pero sinceramente lo dudo

Página 46

Fotografiar una tarjeta con el telefono escrito por detras a boli ¿sirve de algo?

Página 55

¿Seguidor o promotor pagado?....ohhh por un perfil de Linkedin


Página 63

CFO tiene un pasado oscuro uhhhhhh:8::8:


Página 74

Insultos por twitter

_"es una puta vergüenza, que cojones hacen, tan difícil es borrar-restaurar la configuración de hace 20 días que funcionaba sin problema"_

Muy spanish...sobran los comentarios


[YOUTUBE]_J12x2UJjjo[/YOUTUBE]

Que mas decir....

Yo no se quien pone el liston mas alto si los de gotham o los de gowex, pero vamos no andan muy lejos uno del otro


----------



## Topongo (3 Jul 2014)

Iberdrolo se la pega también alguna noticia para ENG,IBE?
Que vamos no me preocupa demasiado pero no suelen ser acciones tan guanosas...


----------



## Galifrey (3 Jul 2014)

Si se me permite el chascarrillo y con la autoridad moral que me confiere haber perdido el 50% de mi inversión en gowex, comentar que, además del asunto de la cutreauditora, el otro punto de no retorno para decidirme a cerrar en pérdidas fue observar la cara de la señora de genaro.

No me fio de los tíos poco interesados en el fornicio ::

---------- Post added 03-jul-2014 at 11:19 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Iberdrolo se la pega también alguna noticia para ENG,IBE?
> Que vamos no me preocupa demasiado pero no suelen ser acciones tan guanosas...



Si enagas baja un poco más le voy a meter los restos de la carnicería de gowex, aunque esa pasta tenía pensada ponerla en ferrovial.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Jul 2014)

> *Qué piensan los analistas.
> 
> Beka Finance es una de las firmas bursátiles que sigue el valor. La casa de análisis cree que la volatilidad de Gowex “no tiene una justificación fundamental”. Los expertos de esta firma consideran que su análisis parte de las cuentas auditadas y no tienen por qué dudar de ellas.
> Además de Beka Finance, otras cuatro firmas de análisis forman el consenso de Bloomberg. En los dos últimos días, momento en el que estalló la crisis en Gowex, ninguna de ellas ha cambiado sus previsiones para la compañía. El precio objetivo medio está en 23,97 euros frente a los 7,92 euros a los que cerró ayer. El 60% sigue manteniendo comprar y el 40% mantener. Ninguna de ellas, por el momento, ha cambiado su consejo. El precio objetivo medio está en 23,97 euros, lo que supone un potencial de revalorización del 200% tras las fuertes caídas de los últimos días.
> ...




supongo que las casas de análisis, si se creen sus comentarios, estarán comprando a manos llenas no?


según koncorde, por decir algo, parece que no han salido.


----------



## Krim (3 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Hagamos un pequeño repaso al informe de Gotham
> 
> [YOUTUBE]hm0xqbaUO8g[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Si eso es lo que tienes que decir al informe de Gotham, básicamente es admitir el pastel. No será como dicen ellos que valga 0, pero igual su precio es 1 o 2 euros.


----------



## Tono (3 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Iberdrolo se la pega también alguna noticia para ENG,IBE?
> Que vamos no me preocupa demasiado pero no suelen ser acciones tan guanosas...



Iberdrola en realidad está perdiendo ahora 0,02€, que viene a ser lo que corresponde a la caída diaria del IBEX. Nada anormal
Por cierto ya he cobrado el dividendo en cash de Iberdrola pero aún no me aparecen los derechos asignados ¿a alguien más le pasa?


Enagas sí que se está llevando una señora ostia. :


----------



## rufus (3 Jul 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Si se me permite el chascarrillo y con la autoridad moral que me confiere haber perdido el 50% de mi inversión en gowex, comentar que, además del asunto de la cutreauditora, el otro punto de no retorno para decidirme a cerrar en pérdidas fue observar la cara de la señora de genaro.
> 
> No me fio de los tíos poco interesados en el fornicio ::
> 
> ...



Como ves ferrovial para estes dias entrar via derechos? Bajara a menos de 15,8 o mejor ir entrando ya que se escapa?


----------



## ane agurain (3 Jul 2014)

zardoya +5% desde la barrida o algo más
ntc a 0,25 la acaban de tirar, la directriz


----------



## Topongo (3 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Iberdrola en realidad está perdiendo ahora 0,02€, que viene a ser lo que corresponde a la caída diaria del IBEX. Nada anormal
> Por cierto ya he cobrado el dividendo en cash de Iberdrola pero aún no me aparecen los derechos asignados ¿a alguien más le pasa?
> 
> 
> Enagas sí que se está llevando una señora ostia. :



Ok, no recordaba lo de iberdrola, además el broker me lo muestra diferente la caida de enagas es neta despues de dividendo y en la de iberdrola está la parte de los dividendos...
Pues nada, la ostia para enagas solo...


----------



## ane agurain (3 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Iberdrolo se la pega también alguna noticia para ENG,IBE?
> Que vamos no me preocupa demasiado pero no suelen ser acciones tan guanosas...










antesdeayer le tocaba "max", además saliendo de la banda por arriba, debería rozar o buscar la de abajo
ayer-hoy le tocaba "min"

es una teoria (disclaimer: no gano nada con que compra o venda)


----------



## atman (3 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> MERCADO ALTERNATIVO BURSÁTIL
> 
> AVISO
> 
> ...



En román paladino, suspendida hasta que diga "algo", lo que sea, pero que lo diga. 

Esta gente de la CMNV... estos... cobran bien, ¿no?


----------



## Hannibal (3 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Página 17
> 
> ¿En España solo hay 2114 Hotspot?No soy informatico pero sinceramente lo dudo



Empresa Municipal de Transportes de Madrid - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Ponzi, como puedes ver, sólo en la EMT madrileña hay 2068 autobuses, esto es, 2068 puntos de acceso. Esto y lo de los 10 millones de ingresos cuando esa cifra es la que pagan en impuestos es lo que me ha hecho quedarme; que no tengo la más mínima duda de que Gowex tiene más maquillaje que cualquier escort pero como cualquier otra empresa del continuo, ibex incluidos. En fin, esperamos desarrollo de acontecimientos.

Por cierto, al leer lo de la suspensión lo primero que pensé es que lo pidió la propia empresa, porque la cnmv no iba a actuar ahora después de 2 días mirando al techo. Y a todo esto, la CNMV me da aún menos confianza que el Jenaro; la verdad es que creo que no vuelvo a comprar nada del continuo, si acaso del Ibex y con miedo... pero porque mi broker me sabla si compro en USA. Lo que está claro es que Hispanistán, más allá de Gowex, es una barraca.


----------



## ponzi (3 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Si eso es lo que tienes que decir al informe de Gotham, básicamente es admitir el pastel. No será como dicen ellos que valga 0, pero igual su precio es 1 o 2 euros.



No me fió ni del informe de Gotham ni del de Gowex. Seguramente la realidad estará entre medias.Unos "Gowex" por omitir información o dar pie a pensar mal "por sus filiales" y otros por escribir un informe con 10 verdades y 100 mentiras para rellenar 90 páginas.


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Jul 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Si se me permite el chascarrillo y con la autoridad moral que me confiere haber perdido el 50% de mi inversión en gowex, comentar que, además del asunto de la cutreauditora, el otro punto de no retorno para decidirme a cerrar en pérdidas fue observar la cara de la señora de genaro.
> 
> No me fio de los tíos poco interesados en el fornicio ::
> 
> según lo que dicen entonces si te debes de fiar del "Señor" Ruiz Mateos, a ese si le preocupaba el fornicio como buen opusino...


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> En román paladino, suspendida hasta que diga "algo", lo que sea, pero que lo diga.
> 
> Esta gente de la CMNV... estos... cobran bien, ¿no?



Ha sido además a petición de Gowex..

El Buscaminas absorbe mucho tiempo


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Jul 2014)

según me han comentado..... que bien queda esa frase... Gowex tiene unas deudas de 7 millones y un patrimonio de mas de 40. Ademas de ser buen cliente de Telefonica


----------



## Tono (3 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> En román paladino, suspendida hasta que diga "algo", lo que sea, pero que lo diga.
> 
> Esta gente de la CMNV... estos... cobran bien, ¿no?



cobran bien seguro, de 100.000 para arriba los jefes.
y juraría que puntualmente.

Han hecho lo que debían que es suspender la cotización, sólo que con algo de retraso
Ya se sabe que las cosas de palacio van despacio.


Vergüenza de país. :ouch:


----------



## ane agurain (3 Jul 2014)

Spoiler






ane agurain dijo:


>









ane agurain dijo:


> antesdeayer le tocaba "max", además saliendo de la banda por arriba, debería rozar o buscar la de abajo
> ayer-hoy le tocaba "min"
> 
> es una teoria (disclaimer: no gano nada con que compra o venda)



joder, el 22 es justo la banda de abajo

cómo ves le resto de indicadores?


----------



## Tono (3 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



te has equivocado de multinick?
o hablas contigo misma/o?

supongo que desde entonces se habrán subido los sueldos...


21 miembros de la CNMV cobraron más de 100.000 euros en 2011 | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## ane agurain (3 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> te has equivocado de multinick?
> o hablas contigo misma/o?



a ver para, me respondo a un gráfico que he puesto, porque si editaba estaba en la hoja de atrás


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Jul 2014)

Haya paz...


----------



## Krim (3 Jul 2014)

Pero que MARAVILLA!!! :aplauso:



> lechu, yo también acabo de hablar con Alicia Viñas. Una chica muy maja.
> Me ha llamado ella, les había llamado a primera hora y dejé el recado.
> 
> Aparte de todo lo que han contestado ya desde la empresa. Les he trasladado la pregunta de por qué no sacan junto al Hr de Gotham, un recibo de pago de impuestos por los 10 millones de euros que tienen.
> ...



O sea, te dicen que en un mes ponen un puto documento, mientras la acción pandorea de 40% en 40%, y hey, cordura y tranquilidad :XX: :XX:


----------



## Galifrey (3 Jul 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Como ves ferrovial para estes dias entrar via derechos? Bajara a menos de 15,8 o mejor ir entrando ya que se escapa?




Pues no tengo ni puñetera idea. Me conformo con deschicharrizar mi humilde cartera y tratar de no cagarla mucho al elegir valores amarrategui.

Voy con enagas, bme y viscofan. Me interesan ferrovial y grifols. Mi duda es si meterme en una o en las dos o, a la vista de la bajada de enagas aprovechar para incrementar posición.

También es cierto que con el culo aun dolorido la posición de liquidez es mi favorita en este momento.


----------



## FranR (3 Jul 2014)

Hannibal yo cada vez que leo una noticia de esta gente me produce más malas vibraciones. Si están contando cada autobús y no solo la EMT como cliente es que están digamos "inflando" o hacer inflar su negocio. Solo con poner un repetidor en la cola del autobús duplicarían los puntos de acceso. :|

La noticia del Confidencial donde dice se compran a si mismos material, con dinero de ida y vuelta, solo sirve para inflar cifras.

Realmente tiene mal aspecto. (Seguramente me estoy equivocando, porque como parte no interesada no estoy leyendo en profundidad, pero mirando por encima no me transmite "buena espina")

De momento, cuando se le pregunta por información un poco más profunda se remiten a comunicados estándar...vamos un guión y el señor ese que manda, podría salir en streaming en su página en directo...al menos que se le vea la cara y aclarando algunos asuntos (lo mismo lo ha hecho)

P.D. yo n.p.i. de esta empresa y su negocio, pero opinar es gratis. Espero no molestar y si que entre todos aprendamos algo, que nunca viene de más.


----------



## Tono (3 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> a ver para, me respondo a un gráfico que he puesto, porque si editaba estaba en la hoja de atrás



no sólo te respondes, si no que también te preguntas a tí mismo

eso está bien, yo también hablo sólo a veces, son cosas de la edad

¿Draghi hablará hoy de algo importante/relevante?
¿o nos iremos de vacaciones como estamos?


----------



## Galifrey (3 Jul 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Galifrey dijo:
> 
> 
> > Si se me permite el chascarrillo y con la autoridad moral que me confiere haber perdido el 50% de mi inversión en gowex, comentar que, además del asunto de la cutreauditora, el otro punto de no retorno para decidirme a cerrar en pérdidas fue observar la cara de la señora de genaro.
> ...


----------



## Krim (3 Jul 2014)

Yo es que por mucho que digan, sigo sin ver el negocio...

A ver, señoritas, seamos serios. Que son puntos de wifi puestos en mitad de la calle, en el bus, en el kiosko...

¿Que cojones vas a mirar tú ahí?

Pues como mucho unos whatsapps, el correo de no se qué, o que tienes al lado. Que no, que si quieres comprarte, por decir algo, una impresora,*NO LO VAS A MIRAR A TRAVÉS DE UN HOTSPOT DE GOWEX*.

Sí, lo pongo subrayado y con negrita, que nos entre en la cabeza. A través de ese tipo de redes, NO vas a mirar nada importante. Ergo, tus datos de conexión no valen nada. ¿Capicci?


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Pero que MARAVILLA!!! :aplauso:
> 
> 
> 
> O sea, te dicen que en un mes ponen un puto documento, mientras la acción pandorea de 40% en 40%, y hey, cordura y tranquilidad :XX: :XX:



Están apelando a que cotizen un mercado pararelo...a un mercado de amor y siemprealcismo

Like at this..







Virgen santa

Se cree esta peña que llamando o presionando a tal o cual secretaria revierte en la cotización y se van a librar de la pandorada que les espera en ciernes...o lo peor ..."secuestro" del valor durante x años pegando pandoradas un días sí y otro también hasta que reviente

Y encima se irá contento a la cama.

Esto es España


----------



## ane agurain (3 Jul 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Haya paz...



tener que justificar cada respuesta por tener una mosca encima, pues es lo que hay




Tono dijo:


> no sólo te respondes, si no que también te preguntas a tí mismo
> 
> eso está bien, yo también hablo sólo a veces, son cosas de la edad



la pregunta no iba para mí, creo que Topongo se habrá dado cuenta, que era al que respondí


y seguimos...










sobre auditorias, el equipo de basket de bilbao, tenía deudas de 3 millones, luego en otra nueva "auditoria", al parecer son 8kilos y preconcurso de acreedores


----------



## Topongo (3 Jul 2014)

Yo personalmente y para entrar ahora y más hoy con esta rebaja soy mas de ENG que Fer me parece que tiene mas descuento y tiene mas RPD, eso si menos posibilidad de crecimiento (aunque también lo hace con nuevas infraestructuras como el gaseoducto de peru).
De todas formas voy hasta las trancas de Enagases ,también llevo ferroviales, si tuviese que cargar mas a alguna dividendera hoy lo haría a Enagas sin duda y digo hoy porque ha dado una buena oportunidad, si mañana BME se la pega un 3-5% pues seguramente mi compra del segundo semestre esté decidida.


----------



## Ajetreo (3 Jul 2014)

Buenas. 

Aunque ya tengo el ordenador montado no he podido leer todo lo escrito estos días, por lo que ruego disculpen si me repito

Pasado el disgusto de las Gowex y el Jerapio calvorota. Realmente estoy con Bertok, esto era Telipizza 2 y he picado como parrilla solo queda mirar hacia el futuro que pinta negro en el próximo semestres (recordando las predicciones de FranR) o corrijanme si me equivoco-

Conclusión, he dejados e ser una suegra apetecible :rollete: para pasar a ser una abuela preferentista :: Mientras haya salud


----------



## Tono (3 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Yo personalmente y para entrar ahora y más hoy con esta rebaja soy mas de ENG que Fer me parece que tiene mas descuento y tiene mas RPD, eso si menos posibilidad de crecimiento (aunque también lo hace con nuevas infraestructuras como el gaseoducto de peru).
> De todas formas voy hasta las trancas de Enagases ,también llevo ferroviales, si tuviese que cargar mas a alguna dividendera hoy lo haría a Enagas sin duda y digo hoy porque ha dado una buena oportunidad, si mañana BME se la pega un 3-5% pues seguramente mi compra del segundo semestre esté decidida.



Pues yo no tengo ni puñetera idea de que hacer.
Tengo la liquidez de las SAN vendidas el otro día y no sé a que meterle mano.
A ver lo que dice hoy Draghi y como se inicia el verano, que siempre es muy volátil y puede dar un susto/oportunidad.
Yo no tendría prisa en absoluto.

Aconsejo ver este vídeo de ING. Verdades como puños. 

[YOUTUBE]C7wOemUZEKQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## inversobres (3 Jul 2014)

Preparense para ver los 17000 en el US30.

Pobre lobo.


----------



## Kennedy (3 Jul 2014)

El informe de Gotham City Research, demoledor:



> SUMMARY OF OPINIONS
> Gowex shares are worth €0.00 per share.
> Over 90% of Gowex’s reported revenues do not exist. We estimate GOW’s actual revenues to be <€10 million.
> The shares will be suspended, just as Pescanova’s shares were suspended.
> ...



Si lo que dice Gotham es cierto, al regulador de turno se le debería caer la cara de vergüenza.


----------



## Tono (3 Jul 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Aunque ya tengo el ordenador montado no he podido leer todo lo escrito estos días, por lo que ruego disculpen si me repito
> 
> ...



Y sentido del humor... :X
el dinero, como dice Lolo es sólo dinero


----------



## ane agurain (3 Jul 2014)

off, igual ha sido un milagro y todo

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...60-descarrilado-ave-madrid-alicante-o-no.html


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jul 2014)

cerramos larguitos 10975 en 11030 y abrimos cortos con tres cullons :Baile:


----------



## Ajetreo (3 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos larguitos 10975 en 11030 y abrimos cortos con tres cullons :Baile:



Y con el cuarto ¿Que hace? malabarismos?


----------



## ane agurain (3 Jul 2014)

HR de Gowex
http://www.bolsasymercados.es/mab/documentos/HechosRelev/2014/07/58252_HRelev_20140703.pdf


----------



## Tio Masclet (3 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Pues yo no tengo ni puñetera idea de que hacer.
> Tengo la liquidez de las SAN vendidas el otro día y no sé a que meterle mano.
> A ver lo que dice hoy Draghi y como se inicia el verano, que siempre es muy volátil y puede dar un susto/oportunidad.
> Yo no tendría prisa en absoluto.
> ...



Tono el sexto consejo es el mejor: comprar barato y vender caro.


----------



## Topongo (3 Jul 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Tono el sexto consejo es el mejor: comprar barato y vender caro.



El problema es saber cuando algo esta barato ::


----------



## Tio Masclet (3 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> El problema es saber cuando algo esta barato ::



Claro, el que consiguiera dominar esta máxima, en cuatro días, retirado y a vivir de rentas.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> HR de Gowex
> http://www.bolsasymercados.es/mab/documentos/HechosRelev/2014/07/58252_HRelev_20140703.pdf



Otro HR sin decir nada...

Y eso que ayer no pude resistir la tentación y pillé 120 acciones a 8.3. ¡Siempre es más divertido estar en el ruedo que en la barrera!

Ahora esto es una ruleta, donde sólo puedo doblar o perderlo todo... Pero la actitud de Gowex me hace ver que estoy más cerca del 0 que del 16...


----------



## Durmiente (3 Jul 2014)

¿A qué hora habla Draghi?


----------



## ane agurain (3 Jul 2014)

El contable de Nos tira de la manta y cava la tumba judicial de Urdangarin

Marco Tejeiro confiesa que la empresa propiedad de la infanta y su marido tenía como único fin recibir dinero sucio de la falsa fundación sin ánimo de lucro


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jul 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Claro, el que consiguiera dominar esta máxima, en cuatro días, retirado y a vivir de rentas.



MM :rolleye:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (3 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Otro HR sin decir nada...
> 
> Y eso que ayer no pude resistir la tentación y pillé 120 acciones a 8.3. ¡Siempre es más divertido estar en el ruedo que en la barrera!
> 
> Ahora esto es una ruleta, donde sólo puedo doblar o perderlo todo... Pero la actitud de Gowex me hace ver que estoy más cerca del 0 que del 16...





.
La respuesta de gowex al informe de gotham se parece a esto:

[YOUTUBE]Ds0wEBKuxv8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (3 Jul 2014)

Tienen el lío que tienen, y....nadie revisa la circular??

No la leen varias personas??

Lo digo por la errata de la segunda línea del segundo párrafo...."cada uno de le las acusaciones"......

Muy bueno lo de "rebatir la manipulación intentada"....

Seguro que intentada????:XX:


----------



## ghkghk (3 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Tienen el lío que tienen, y....nadie revisa la circular??
> 
> No la leen varias personas??
> 
> ...




Si lo llegan a conseguir les levantan hasta los ordenadores donde cometer las erratas...


----------



## atman (3 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿A qué hora habla Draghi?



a las 14:30


----------



## Tio Masclet (3 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MM :rolleye:



Y ustec, no sea modesto, que sé que juega a esto para no aburrirse.


----------



## Kennedy (3 Jul 2014)

Del hilo de Gowex en Rankia:



> Con los datos aportados por Enrique os dejo la comparativa de los precios que según Gotham deberían haber tenido sus damnificados y el que tienen en la actualidad en el mercado:
> 
> EBIX Gotham 5€ - Cotiz. actual 14€
> TILE SHOP HOLDING Gotham 1.54/3.34€ - Cotiz. actual 15€
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Tienen el lío que tienen, y....nadie revisa la circular??
> 
> No la leen varias personas??
> 
> ...



No puede ser....


----------



## decloban (3 Jul 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Tono el sexto consejo es el mejor: comprar barato y vender caro.



No estoy para nada de acuerdo con esa afirmación. Barato y caro para mi no existe en el tema de la bolsa y guiarse por esos sentimientos augura la ruina con toda probabilidad,


----------



## ghkghk (3 Jul 2014)

Kennedy dijo:


> Del hilo de Gowex en Rankia:



De media están x4 respecto al precio de Gotham.

A Gowex le dan 0. La multiplicación tampoco ayuda ::

PS. Aún saldrá de esta Gowex, ya veréis...


----------



## Hannibal (3 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Otro HR sin decir nada...
> 
> Y eso que ayer no pude resistir la tentación y pillé 120 acciones a 8.3. ¡Siempre es más divertido estar en el ruedo que en la barrera!
> 
> Ahora esto es una ruleta, donde sólo puedo doblar o perderlo todo... Pero la actitud de Gowex me hace ver que estoy más cerca del 0 que del 16...



Hombre, sin decir nada tampoco. Dice explícitamente que ha sido la propia Gowex la que pidió la suspensión de la cotización. Reitero lo que dije antes de la CNMV.

Por otro lado, efectivamente este HR realmente no aclara nada de nada, pero es que tienen hasta mañana a las 9 para sacar el HR que rebata con cifras (y papeles supongo) el tema Gotham.

Lo que está claro es que esto al final será cara o cruz y la moneda ya está en el aire. Ahora toca ver de qué lado cae... aunque lo mismo cae de canto.


----------



## paulistano (3 Jul 2014)

Un amiguete trabaja en un chiringuito financiero y siempre me decía que llevaba Gowex....estoy de whatsapp con el ahora y me dice que ayer compró más a 6 pero que no tiene ni puta idea de por donde va a salir esto:Baile:


----------



## decloban (3 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> me dice que ayer compró más a 6 pero que no tiene ni puta idea de por donde va a salir esto:Baile:



Aun tendrá suerte y se salvara In extremis


----------



## ane agurain (3 Jul 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Hombre, sin decir nada tampoco. Dice explícitamente que ha sido la propia Gowex la que pidió la suspensión de la cotización. Reitero lo que dije antes de la CNMV.
> 
> Por otro lado, efectivamente este HR realmente no aclara nada de nada, pero es que tienen hasta mañana a las 9 para sacar el HR que rebata con cifras (y papeles supongo) el tema Gotham.
> 
> Lo que está claro es que esto al final será cara o cruz y la moneda ya está en el aire. Ahora toca ver de qué lado cae... aunque lo mismo cae de canto.



Yo si me pasase esto y tengo las pruebas de todo, y todo el mundo me lo pide, convoco a los medios de comunicación para dar una rueda de prensa, aunque dé largas en ella, pero la daría, no sé.

Mal gabinete de RRPP tienen parece. Es la regla número 1.


----------



## Kennedy (3 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> De media están x4 respecto al precio de Gotham.
> 
> A Gowex le dan 0. La multiplicación tampoco ayuda ::
> 
> PS. Aún saldrá de esta Gowex, ya veréis...




"GOW’s private market valuation is only €0.14 per share, based on Arqiva’s acquisition valuation"

Según Gotham, el valor de Gowex es de sólo 0,14 €/acción
Si el precio de mercado fuese x4 el de Gotham.
0,14 x 4 = 0,70 €/acción

El cuchillo sólo ha empezado a caer...


----------



## decloban (3 Jul 2014)




----------



## Krim (3 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo si me pasase esto y tengo las pruebas de todo, y todo el mundo me lo pide, convoco a los medios de comunicación para dar una rueda de prensa, aunque dé largas en ella, pero la daría, no sé.
> 
> Mal gabinete de RRPP tienen parece. Es la regla número 1.



Ajá. ¿Y si no las tienes? ¿O si tienes para rebatir algunas cosas pero no otras? ¿O si donde tú dijiste 182 y ellos 10 puedes demostrar 50, pero no más?

- Anda como un pato
- Nada como un pato
- Tiene pico
- Dice cuac.

Bien, podría ser una oca amaestrada, imposible no es. Pero hasta que no se demuestre lo contrario, es un pato. Negro como Pandoro claro.


----------



## Topongo (3 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo si me pasase esto y tengo las pruebas de todo, y todo el mundo me lo pide, convoco a los medios de comunicación para dar una rueda de prensa, aunque dé largas en ella, pero la daría, no sé.
> 
> Mal gabinete de RRPP tienen parece. Es la regla número 1.



Como se ha dicho 10000 veces aquí y en Rankia, liquidación de impuestos y depositos con caja neta, con eso has desmentido, quitado la preocupación de la mayoría, que son 3 asientos coño, si han depositado cuentas con sacar certificado de caja en su banco no desvelan una mierda, aquí huele mal, me da que andan preparanado un HR ppt style y a ver si cuela.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Jul 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Aun tendrá suerte y se salvara In extremis



Yo creo que le dá en toa la cara.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jul 2014)

decloban dijo:


>



Y esta va a ser la respuesta del mercado...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (3 Jul 2014)

¿Sigues con las Edreams, querido Ghkghk?


----------



## decloban (3 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Y esta va a ser la respuesta del mercado...



Se lo arreglo que ese gif es muy pedowear.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Jul 2014)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Sigues con las Edreams, querido Ghkghk?



Yes. En estos momentos exactamente -6.65%.

En el primer semestre he empalmado aciertos comprando compañías que subían. En el segundo he empezado palmando como un campeón en compañías que caían a plomo, intentando adivinar suelos...

¿Crees que sacaré alguna lección de esto?


----------



## atman (3 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> De media están x4 respecto al precio de Gotham.
> 
> A Gowex le dan 0. La multiplicación tampoco ayuda ::
> 
> PS. Aún saldrá de esta Gowex, ya veréis...





:XX::XX::XX:

Vale, pues se le da la vuelta... el potencial de subida... es infinito... :XX:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (3 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yes. En estos momentos exactamente -6.65%.
> 
> En el primer semestre he empalmado aciertos comprando compañías que subían. En el segundo he empezado palmando como un campeón en compañías que caían a plomo, intentando adivinar suelos...
> 
> ¿Crees que sacaré alguna lección de esto?



Good luck.


----------



## japiluser (3 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> A mí Gowex siempre me dio el mismo tufillo que tuve en su día cuando nos intoxicaban con que Telepizza llegaría al infinito y más allá.
> 
> El motivo: los telepizzeros y sus vespinos serían el método de reparto de su canal on-line.
> 
> Es el mismo timo :::::: y la peña no aprende



Me has alegrado la mañana bertok. como estoy en bolsas ( y aún sobrevivo desde 1986 ) recuerdo perfectametne lo de Telepizza y lo de repartir paqueteria con la motillos jajajja.
eso sí en esa época no andabamos invirtiendo escondidos tras internet..... se iba a los garitos y se daba la cara!


----------



## ghkghk (3 Jul 2014)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Good luck.




Lo único que pido es que no me haga una gowexada.

Perder un 8-10-14% no deja de ser una operación más. Pero cuando ves caídas así que no frenan, estás con terror... Porque aquí ya no hay quien se crea auditores, reguladores, controladores.

Aunque el MC, dentro de la pocilga que es, no es Sodoma como el MAB.


----------



## LOLO08 (3 Jul 2014)

Yo ando en Ourense... ciudad termal..muy aconsejable... enjuagando en aguas calentitas y sulfuradas mi mala chanza con el Jenaro. Por lo menos tengo unas bellas señoritas a mi vera muuu ricas!! Después chuletón gallego ,ribeiro , chupito hierbas y siesta...que las vacaciones no me las jode nadie.

.


----------



## amago45 (3 Jul 2014)

Si estais aburridillos y tal, Draghi live ... 2.30pm
ECB: Webcasts: ECB monetary policy decisions


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jul 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Yo ando en Ourense... ciudad termal..muy aconsejable... enjuagando en aguas calentitas y sulfuradas mi mala chanza con el Jenaro. Por lo menos tengo unas bellas señoritas a mi vera muuu ricas!! Después chuletón gallego ,ribeiro , chupito hierbas y siesta...que las vacaciones no me las jode nadie.
> 
> .




```
while(!Fotos)
{
           LOLO08.Baneo=true;
           LOLO08.escupitajo_en_el_ojo=true;
}
```


----------



## ane agurain (3 Jul 2014)

El 54% de la deuda española estaba en 2013 en manos de sector financiero Por Agencia EFE

orden puesta en eng un poco por debajo de minimos actuales


----------



## LOLO08 (3 Jul 2014)

Y están todas en topless!! Eduu, confirmalo!! Esto es el paraiso galaico!
Tono tu estas a menos de una hora. Te lo recomiendo...spas naturales al borde de padre Miño..los hay de pago y gratuitos


----------



## ghkghk (3 Jul 2014)

A ver las respuestas:

¿Pondríais un 5% de vuestro patrimonio para bolsa en estos momentos a 7.9 en Gowex si el mercado os lo permitiera? Esto es, ¿qué creen los foreros que está más cerca, la apertura en 11.90 ó en 3.90 euros?


----------



## Hannibal (3 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> A ver las respuestas:
> 
> ¿Pondríais un 5% de vuestro patrimonio para bolsa en estos momentos a 7.9 en Gowex si el mercado os lo permitiera? Esto es, ¿qué creen los foreros que está más cerca, la apertura en 11.90 ó en 3.90 euros?



Es imposible de responder ahora. Si el hr que saque gowex se limita a palabras bonitas ponle 4, 3 o 0. Si saca algo mínimamente contundente,que creo que el mercado NO lo espera, pues puede pasar los 10 perfectamente. Los 11? Demasiado me da a mi, pero claro, aquí no valen fibos ni estocasticos...


----------



## Tono (3 Jul 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Y están todas en topless!! Eduu, confirmalo!! Esto es el paraiso galaico!
> Tono tu estas a menos de una hora. Te lo recomiendo...spas naturales al borde de padre Miño..los hay de pago y gratuitos



menos de una hora? a 20 minutos.

Pon la foto de las boobs y estoy a tu lado después de comer que tengo la tarde libre. :baba:
que aproveche el chuletón 

Si te apetece venir por Lalín, mándame un privi y nos tomamos unhos viniños


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (3 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> A ver las respuestas:
> 
> ¿Pondríais un 5% de vuestro patrimonio para bolsa en estos momentos a 7.9 en Gowex si el mercado os lo permitiera? Esto es, ¿qué creen los foreros que está más cerca, la apertura en 11.90 ó en 3.90 euros?









Si quiere le repito la respuesta


----------



## Tono (3 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> A ver las respuestas:
> 
> ¿Pondríais un 5% de vuestro patrimonio para bolsa en estos momentos a 7.9 en Gowex si el mercado os lo permitiera? Esto es, ¿qué creen los foreros que está más cerca, la apertura en 11.90 ó en 3.90 euros?










are you kidding me?

Rotundamente no. 

Mi vicio no es el juego. Prefiero gastármelo en otras cosas.


----------



## IRobot (3 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> A ver las respuestas:
> 
> ¿Pondríais un 5% de vuestro patrimonio para bolsa en estos momentos a 7.9 en Gowex si el mercado os lo permitiera? Esto es, ¿qué creen los foreros que está más cerca, la apertura en 11.90 ó en 3.90 euros?



Muy buenas, 

Paso a saludar y hago la pole del mes. Llevo un par de semanas bastante liado leyéndoles en la sombra y sin postear. Ahora que tengo 5 minutos contesto rápidamente este post.

Yo ni en broma me metía en un valor así en un momento como este. No me gusta este tipo de ruletas rusas y sí, puede irse de nuevo arriba pero puede seguir cayendo mucho más abajo. La relación rentabilidad-riesgo no es la apropiada (al menos para mí). 

Algún día explicaré mi primera y única experiencia en chicharros. A todos nos gusta probar de (casi) todo alguna vez y el que esté libre de culpa que tire la primera piedra. Sólo comentaré que tardé casi 4 años en recuperar lo invertido (y gracias que era poco por eso de probar y no me hacía falta el dinero). Desde entonces ni con un palo, oiga.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> are you kidding me?
> 
> Rotundamente no.
> 
> Mi vicio no es el juego. Prefiero gastármelo en otras cosas.




Mi visión: 

a- hay más recorrido de 7 a 18 (ya ni hablo de los 27 que hizo de máximo) que de 7 a 0.

b- Hay más posibilidades de que el informe sea una patraña aderezada con alguna verdad, que un mar de verdades con algún error.

Por estos dos motivos, es más goloso el beneficio que amarga la pérdida, puesto que es más sustancioso y más probable.

¿Es un juego? Desde luego. Casino puro. Pero una ruleta con 20 rojos y 16 negros, y donde si sale rojo triplicas.

Dicho esto, las posibilidades de ver a Gowex evaporarse son altas.


----------



## pullerazo (3 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> A ver las respuestas:
> 
> ¿Pondríais un 5% de vuestro patrimonio para bolsa en estos momentos a 7.9 en Gowex si el mercado os lo permitiera? Esto es, ¿qué creen los foreros que está más cerca, la apertura en 11.90 ó en 3.90 euros?




En mi humilde opinión como humilde inversor conservador, este valor tal como se ha puesto la cosa, es no tocar. Me cuesta ganar el dinero como para no jugármelo en un casino. 
La empresa en sí no merece ningún tipo de confianza. No enseñan nada, están escondido. Han abandonado a los accionistas. El daño está hecho. Lo más probable es que mucha gente pierda dinero, que ganarán otros que tienen la sartén por el mango.

¿Y si ellos mismo se han puesto corto?. ¿Y si es muy buena y hasta tienen una oferta de goolge (lo primero que se me ha ocurrido) y quieren recomprar más barato a los minoristas?. ¿Y si es un plan orquestado desde el principio para vender humo?. ¿Se han pegado un mes (junio) con la cotización en 20-21 poniéndose corto?. ¿Qué porcentaje cortos hay en la compañia?. ¿Seguirán abriéndose hasta verla por debajo del €?. Demasiadas incógnitas, demasiados riesgos. Nadie sabe quien es quien. 


Hay 72.000.000 de acciones, ha llegado a casi 3000 M€ y a precio de cierre 500 M€...¿Y las cuentas?.


Si te gusta el riesgo, no es mejor buscar una nueva burbuja?, o esperar a la próxima?


Ya además de hay leones, hay tiburones. Y huele a sangre de gacela. 


Saludos.


Las cuentas están aquí.


http://www.gowex.com/inversores/alternext/informacion-financiera/


----------



## Chila (3 Jul 2014)

Yo tb tampoco entraria en Gow.
Mejor inversion:apueste por Colombia mañana...


----------



## Tono (3 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mi visión:
> 
> a- hay más recorrido de 7 a 18 (ya ni hablo de los 27 que hizo de máximo) que de 7 a 0.
> 
> ...



Bien. Dacuerdo en todo.

Pero este tipo de inversiones, lo digo otra vez, me las tiene prohibidas mi proctólogo.

No soy capaz de decidirme ahora mismo en ningún valor del IBEX, teniendo liquidez, como para entrar en esa cueva.
Antes que meter 1000€ ahí prefiero irme un fin de semana a Roma, Londres o París. Mi salud y mi amada esposa lo agradecerán mucho más.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Bien. Dacuerdo en todo.
> 
> Pero este tipo de inversiones, lo digo otra vez, me las tiene prohibidas mi proctólogo.
> 
> ...



Le mandaré una foto con mi esposa desde Maldivas


----------



## Kennedy (3 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> A ver las respuestas:
> 
> ¿Pondríais un 5% de vuestro patrimonio para bolsa en estos momentos a 7.9 en Gowex si el mercado os lo permitiera? Esto es, ¿qué creen los foreros que está más cerca, la apertura en 11.90 ó en 3.90 euros?




Sólo un 1%. En cortos.

PD: si te gusta jugar fuerte, mejor unas bitcoñas.


----------



## Tono (3 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Le mandaré una foto con mi esposa desde Maldivas



OK. 

Si lo necesitaras en algún momento no dudes en pedirme el tfno de mi proctólogo.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Jul 2014)

Menude velote rojo ¿el dato del paro USA?

ÚLTIMA HORA: EEUU creó 262.000 empleos en junio: la tasa de paro baja al 6,1%, mínimos desde 2008


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Jul 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Y están todas en topless!! Eduu, confirmalo!! Esto es el paraiso galaico!
> Tono tu estas a menos de una hora. Te lo recomiendo...spas naturales al borde de padre Miño..los hay de pago y gratuitos



en el castro de baroña, allí si que hay carneeeeee


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jul 2014)

El problema de los chicharros servidor no lo tiene , nisiquiera invierto en bluechips :fiufiu:

solo ibex 

y hablando de ibex cerramos cortos 11030 en 10990 para abrir larguitos :Baile:


----------



## japiluser (3 Jul 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Es imposible de responder ahora. Si el hr que saque gowex se limita a palabras bonitas ponle 4, 3 o 0. Si saca algo mínimamente contundente,que creo que el mercado NO lo espera, pues puede pasar los 10 perfectamente. Los 11? Demasiado me da a mi, pero claro, aquí no valen fibos ni estocasticos...



No te digo ya ...." medias móviles ponderadas"!
pd: entiendase que diarias!


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> A ver las respuestas:
> 
> ¿Pondríais un 5% de vuestro patrimonio para bolsa en estos momentos a 7.9 en Gowex si el mercado os lo permitiera? Esto es, ¿qué creen los foreros que está más cerca, la apertura en 11.90 ó en 3.90 euros?



Pues yo diría que sí. Pero creo que no un 5%. No sé de qué capital estamos hablando, pero si puede ser algo menos, pondría menos. De hecho, lo estoy pensando. Creo que si todo queda en nada, subirá, y si se hunde, puede quedar un rebotillo antes del hundimiento final. Pero yo entraría en plan robo en el huerto de Botín. Es decir, corto plazo. No sea que me pille dentro una quiebra chunga.

Pero a mi no me haga caso. Que estoy mu loca.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Jul 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues yo diría que sí. Pero creo que no un 5%. No sé de qué capital estamos hablando, pero si puede ser algo menos, pondría menos. De hecho, lo estoy pensando. Creo que si todo queda en nada, subirá, y si se hunde, puede quedar un rebotillo antes del hundimiento final. Pero yo entraría en plan robo en el huerto de Botín. Es decir, corto plazo. No sea que me pille dentro una quiebra chunga.
> 
> Pero a mi no me haga caso. Que estoy mu loca.




El problema es que a 7 no se va a poder comprar en años. Para bien o para mal.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Jul 2014)

Hablando de chicharros, creo que algo se va a cocer en Prisa estos días. ¡¡Ojo que no estoy animando a nadie a comprar!! Igual Mediaset mueve ficha en el culebrón Canal+


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jul 2014)

cerramos larguitos 10990 en 11020 y cortos otra vez , menudo dia pipero :Baile:


----------



## ghkghk (3 Jul 2014)




----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos larguitos 10990 en 11020 y cortos otra vez , menudo dia pipero :Baile:



¿Usted no lleva Gowex?


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jul 2014)

tengo alergia al chicharro


----------



## FranR (3 Jul 2014)

Los comentarioscen Rankia llegan al esperpento. Uno que dice que hay que confiar en Jenaro porque es capaz de vender un peine a un calvo


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jul 2014)

cerrado el gap del eurostoxxx50 3275 :fiufiu:


----------



## Euskal Herria aurrera (3 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Los comentarioscen Rankia llegan al esperpento. Uno que dice que *hay que confiar en Jenaro porque es capaz de vender un peine a un calvo*



Argumento de peso para meter toos los dineros en gowex


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Los comentarioscen Rankia llegan al esperpento. Uno que dice que hay que confiar en Jenaro porque es capaz de vender un peine a un calvo



Mercados paralelos y alternativos en su universo particular donde todo es verde flor ,... que sigan en su salvamé...

Mientras tanto Gowex sigue suspendida..y a punto de realizar una OPA hostil al fabricante de Hemoal.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Los comentarioscen Rankia llegan al esperpento. Uno que dice que hay que confiar en Jenaro porque es capaz de vender un peine a un calvo



Hay mucha gente muy pillada y necesita creer.

Perder un 70% de tu inversión, con posibilidad del 100, requiere de actos de fe.


----------



## atman (3 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Los comentarioscen Rankia llegan al esperpento. Uno que dice que hay que confiar en Jenaro porque es capaz de vender un peine a un calvo



Anda que el ejemplo en este caso...

Pero me ha convencido. Voy a desmontar la tengo liada en el SP y a meterlo todo en crecepelos...

Dato de empleo, se espera 6,3% y ha bajado hasta el 6,1%... muy bueno... o tremendamente malo con el objetivo de la FED en el 6,00%... 

ya decía yo que hoy iban a intentar darme cera...


----------



## Krim (3 Jul 2014)

Meanwhile...todo en putos máximos históricos. Menos mal que tenemos Gowex para distraernos, porque con la rehala de bajistas patológicos que hay en el hilo, nos da un síncope si tenemos que hablar de índices.


----------



## Antigona (3 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hay mucha gente muy pillada y necesita creer.
> 
> Perder un 70% de tu inversión, con posibilidad del 100, requiere de actos de fe.



Yo si puedes estar muy pendiente de Gowex y tienes experiencia con los chicharros y demás, y es al contado, no cfd, sí me plantearía comprar un 2% de Gowex, y aplicar la siguiente estrategia: Aguantarlas hasta perderlo todo, o esperar a ganar el doble-triple, es decir, ganar un 4-5% arriesgando un 2%, no está mal.

O ajustarlo más y entrar por ejemplo en cuanto veas que está subiendo un poco, arriesgando por ejemplo un euro por acción, y en cuanto pesques los dos salir. Yo el martes iba a ser eso, y me hubiera salido bien si no me las hubiese quedado para el miércoles, que se me fueron. Todo depende de tu horizonte temporal.

Lo que está claro que es un poco jugársela, un trader serio no entraría en estos valores, pero si te gusta jugar al casino, pues inténtalo.

---------- Post added 03-jul-2014 at 15:21 ----------




Krim dijo:


> Meanwhile...todo en putos máximos históricos. Menos mal que tenemos Gowex para distraernos, porque con la rehala de bajistas patológicos que hay en el hilo, nos da un síncope si tenemos que hablar de índices.



Yo tampoco lo veo tan alarmante, venimos de un mercado bajista que sucedió a un mercado alcista que lo llevó todo a máximos también, hay muchas ganas de seguir subiendo, han pasado seis años ya desde la crisis bursátil de 2007/2008, la gente tiene ganas de que esto siga subiendo. El Ibex ajustado por dividendos supuestamente ha recuperado ahora sus máximos históricos, a algunos valores todavía les queda, como Santander, es decir, quien los lleve desde 2008 sigue a la espera. 

Veo probable una correción del 5-10% quizás pronto, pero a este mercado alcista le queda mucha vida, el de 2008 sólo se acabó por circunstancias muy excepcionales, en USA y en Europa, y aún así en USA no tardó mucho en comenzar un nuevo mercado alcista. Así que le veo vida. Eso sí, a partir de ahora creo que el ritmo de subida se ralentizará algo, y esperaría más bien como un 7-8% de subidas máximas anuales, pero no veo catalizadores para pasar a un mercado bajista, como mucho una correción que medio asuste. Pero los máximos históricos van a seguir a la orden del día.


----------



## peseteuro (3 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Los comentarioscen Rankia llegan al esperpento. Uno que dice que hay que confiar en Jenaro porque es capaz de vender un peine a un calvo




Lo llaman síndrome de estocolmo.

A muchos será lo mejor que le pueda pasar porque aunque ha sido un curso de bolsa muy caro puede que a partir de ahora empiecen a operar de otra forma y con el tiempo hasta recuperar el dinero del "curso"

Yo hace años perdí como 10.000 en un chicharro calentado y ahora hasta agradezco las malas noches pasadas como con puñales clavándome en el estómago y en la yugular.


----------



## Topongo (3 Jul 2014)

A mi lo de GOW igual que dije de Eurona me huele mal y no le veo tanta posibilidad de futuro como dice aquí mucha gente, igual soy un tolai pero a ver.
Hoy en dia hay tarifas 4G de 1Gb por 6 €, Ono está empezando a poner wifi para sus clientes como esto se empiece a llevar, Euskaltel está en ello ya y supongo que el restos e le irá uniendo.
Las comunicaciones móviles 4G, 5G en el futuro estarán optimizadas y serán cada vez mas baratas Amena ya tiene tarifas "planas" de datos, no se veo dificil la cosa la verdad...


----------



## bertok (3 Jul 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Menude velote rojo ¿el dato del paro USA?
> 
> ÚLTIMA HORA: EEUU creó 262.000 empleos en junio: la tasa de paro baja al 6,1%, mínimos desde 2008



*Lo que dicen
*






*Lo que omiten
*

But perhaps far more importantly, average weekly earnings rose just 2.0% Y/Y, down from 2.1% in May, and effectively declining once again on a real basis, *which means that for three months in a row now US workers have seen their wages drop adjusted for inflation*













the labor force participation rate remained flat at 62.8%, *matching the lowest print since 1978*







El gobierno demócrata gobierna por y para Wall Street. Ha masacrado a la clase media


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jul 2014)

cerrado gap 11082 :abajo:


----------



## Empatico (3 Jul 2014)

Cuesta mucho ganar el dinero como para jugarselo de esta manera ( a no ser que ustedes tengan el dinero por castigo). 
Dicho esto, los comentarios lo de rankia son de tesis doctoral.


----------



## pullerazo (3 Jul 2014)

Esto del foro de rankia (copiado del analista Alberto iturralde):


"Cuando tras un tiempo de aparente bonanza en la cotización de una Compañía se produce el desplome de su precio, como hemos podido ver durante estos días en Let's Gowex, flota en el ambiente la sensación general de que alguien ha generado el movimiento.

A partir de ahí comienza la segunda parte del engaño. Para que tú mires hacia otro lado se volean posibles responsables que nunca son el que realmente es. Que si una agencia con un informe negativo, que si posiciones bajistas. Un sinfín de posibles motivos que, si consiguen la comprensión de los perjudicados, volverán a esgrimirse en la próxima operación de engaño en éste u otros valores.

Quien realmente conoce el funcionamiento del mercado sabe que esto es mentira. El diseñador, causante, generador y primer beneficiado de esta maniobra es el único que puede llevarla a cabo: el capital sindicado que conforman los accionistas mayoritarios.

El informe de tal o cual entidad. Como ya de repetidas, las maniobras resultan aburridas, a las entidades que van a hacer el trabajo se las elige con un nombre pintoresco. En este caso le toca a "Gotham City", y se nos dice que como Gotham City ha dicho tal o cual cosa el valor se desploma.
Sobre este supuesto apunta esto bien. Imagínate que un valor está cotizando en 20, sea grande o el más pequeño de los valores, da igual. E imagina que de pronto baja Dios (sí, el que todo lo puede) a la Bolsa de Madrid y nos dice que dicho valor (en este caso Let's Gowex), que ahora cotiza en 20, en realidad debe valer 7 y de hecho en pocas horas va a caer hasta 7.

¿Qué sucede? Absolutamente nada. Si el núcleo duro de Let's Gowex lo considera oportuno entra comprador con el crédito que sea necesario a absorber todas las ventas que los católicos deseen realizar. Y no pasa absolutamente nada. Ese mecanismo se dispara al momento, no es necesario ni levantar un teléfono para realizarlo, lo hace la propia Entidad Financiera encargada de "cuidar" el valor. Sólamente se retiran para recoger los títulos más abajo si les interesa hacerlo por ver un gran volumen puntual del que se pueden aprovechar para en pocas horas o sesiones retomar la cotización anterior.

La teoría de la Gran cantidad de Posiciones bajistas. Si alguien tuviera la poca cabeza de intentar empujar a la baja un valor (mediante posiciones cortas a crédito) sin el consentimiento del capital mayoritario sería arruinado al momento. En cuanto se detecta una gran posición vendedora (a crédito) se utiliza el mismo mecanismo (crédito) para absorberla y si es necesario barrerla al alza, y a partir de ahí cuanto más se sube más se gana, a costa del descerebrado que ha lanzado la orden bajista. La velocidad de la luz es una tontería al lado de la velocidad con la que dejan sin blanca al inconsciente que intente tal maniobra. Aunque sea George Soros, que no es tan estúpido como para vulnerar las normas del sistema financiero del que se beneficia (salvo que se trate de apuntarse un tanto de cara a la galería como el de la libra en el que lo único que hizo es permitir que se le apuntara a él para que no se apuntara hacia otro lado).
Ergo, ¿quién es el realmente responsable del batacazo en cuestión? El único que se ha beneficiado de ello. El que vendió por encima de 20 durante meses, promocionando el valor en foros, preguntando continuamente por él en las radios, y una variedad de maniobras que llevan repitiéndose en el mercado años y años. En las intervenciones de radio que he realizado durante este tiempo lo he explicado repetidamente, adelantando el desenlace del proceso.

Y en el caso cocreto de Let's Gowex, la agencia que lanzó el informe era pagada por este núcleo duro para hacerlo y tener una excusa para empujar el valor a la baja, y si hubo posiciones vendedoras (cortas a crédito), en cuanto sigan el rastro del crédito que las originó no acabarán muy lejos del que fue a Gotham City a pedir un informe negativo.
Y cualquier sanción si la hubiera son migajas comparado con el brutal beneficio obtenido. Negocio redondo."


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Jul 2014)

Verdes días,

yo reconozco que estoy enganchado al gowexgate. Cotización suspendida e investigaciones de la CNMV, uyuyuyuy. Y en rankia algunos, aunque ya menos, siguen creyendo que esto pasara y antes de fin de año otra vez en máximos porque lo ha dicho Beka Finance.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Verdes días,
> 
> yo reconozco que estoy enganchado al gowexgate. Cotización suspendida e investigaciones de la CNMV, uyuyuyuy. Y en rankia algunos, aunque ya menos, siguen creyendo que esto pasara y antes de fin de año otra vez en máximos porque lo ha dicho Beka Finance.



Ya verás cuando vuelvan a reactivarla.

El agujero va a ser muy estrecho para poder salir todos.


----------



## FranR (3 Jul 2014)

A mi ya me están metiendo caña los optimistas crónicos, o alguno que tiene interés en evitar estampida. En cuanto dices a la gente que tengan cuidado aparecen los que tienen intereses.


----------



## Euskal Herria aurrera (3 Jul 2014)

A ver si le llega el momento a MAPFRE


----------



## Namreir (3 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ya verás cuando vuelvan a reactivarla.
> 
> El agujero va a ser muy estrecho para poder salir todos.



La culpa escde la administracion, deberian empezar a pedir responsabilidades y tal.


----------



## decloban (3 Jul 2014)

El famoso Admin de quabit era un pardillo comparado con el agitador de gowex.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Jul 2014)

también puede ser que lo de Gowex estaría previsto una caída del 10% a los cortos y que se les haya ido de las manos, no?


----------



## decloban (3 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> también puede ser que lo de Gowex estaría previsto una caída del 10% a los cortos y que se les haya ido de las manos, no?



¿A estas alturas aun crees en casualidades?


----------



## Tio Masclet (3 Jul 2014)

Después de una temporada, vuelvo al verde con MTS. A ver si es la buena, lleva varios días en los que se imponen las compras.


----------



## amago45 (3 Jul 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hablando de chicharros, creo que algo se va a cocer en Prisa estos días. ¡¡Ojo que no estoy animando a nadie a comprar!! Igual Mediaset mueve ficha en el culebrón Canal+



de momento Mediaset no llega a un acuerdo con Telefónica por el 22% de D+ que le faltaría a Telefónica ... ... :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (3 Jul 2014)

gap cerrado con este escape. y ahora?


----------



## bertok (3 Jul 2014)

Os recomiendo ver atentamente el siguiente video.

Este hombre va a arrasar, el pueblo le va a entregar su alma.

[YOUTUBE]CJYQEGxXI-o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IRobot (3 Jul 2014)

Menudo velote rojo que se acaba de pegar IAG... Amaga con subir y acaba bajando día sí y día también. Parece empeñada en ir a buscar los 4.30.


----------



## pullerazo (3 Jul 2014)

decloban dijo:


> El famoso Admin de quabit era un pardillo comparado con el agitador de gowex.



El famoso Admin, un calientavalores de mucho cuidao, curiosamente avisaba de esto.

http://red-investment.***************/t31p15-gowex#1406


----------



## ponzi (3 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> A ver las respuestas:
> 
> ¿Pondríais un 5% de vuestro patrimonio para bolsa en estos momentos a 7.9 en Gowex si el mercado os lo permitiera? Esto es, ¿qué creen los foreros que está más cerca, la apertura en 11.90 ó en 3.90 euros?



Yo las tuve en cartera vía fondo de inversión, con muy poco, como 2% del fondo que al final se convirtió en un 4,x%.

Sinceramente pinta mal, dependerá de las probabilidades que estimes mas realistas. Yo a bote pronto pondría


50% que la situación sea algo intermedia ---2 eu por acción
30% que las cuentas de Gowex sean reales --- 15 eu por acción
20% que gothan tenga razón y este quebrada---0 eu


Multiplicando las probabilidades da un valor medio de 5'5, a casi 8 yo no hubiese comprado

En Imtech tambien estime probabilidades y mira donde esta..... como nos descuidemos acaba en el escenario mas improbable

40% a 3,4
30% a 1
20% a 5
10% a 0

2,66


----------



## _blue_ (3 Jul 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Menudo velote rojo que se acaba de pegar IAG... Amaga con subir y acaba bajando día sí y día también. Parece empeñada en ir a buscar los 4.30.



Tengo en simulador el SL en 4.5

Crees que los perderá o más bien volverá a moverse por los 4,8?


----------



## ghkghk (3 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo las tuve en cartera vía fondo de inversión, con muy poco, como 2% del fondo que al final se convirtió en un 4,x%.
> 
> Sinceramente pinta mal, dependerá de las probabilidades que estimes mas realistas. Yo a bote pronto pondría
> 
> ...



Creo que hay más de un 30% de posibilidades que las cuentas se acerquen a la realidad. Pero, sobretodo, creo que si lo son el objetivo no son los 15. 

Si puede probar y prueba que es todo falso y saca sus cuentas sin mácula, la publicidad positiva que se va a llevar en portadas de todos los periódicos nacionales vale muchos millones de euros.


----------



## economistadebar (3 Jul 2014)

El puerco de Pablo iglesias no dice nada de queEuropa financie a los asesinos nazis de Ucrania.


----------



## atman (3 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Os recomiendo ver atentamente el siguiente video.
> 
> Este hombre va a arrasar, el pueblo le va a entregar su alma.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]CJYQEGxXI-o[/YOUTUBE]



Si sigue al mismo ritmo que lleva ahora... olvídese. La gente se cansa enseguida y dejará de escuchar.


----------



## Krim (3 Jul 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Menudo velote rojo que se acaba de pegar IAG... Amaga con subir y acaba bajando día sí y día también. Parece empeñada en ir a buscar los 4.30.



¡Vaya mocazo! ¿Pero de donde sacas los 4.30? ¿No tendría que probar primero los 4.4 del anterior mínimo? Yo creo que la voy a esperar ahí a ver si pinta bien.


----------



## bertok (3 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Si sigue al mismo ritmo que lleva ahora... olvídese. La gente se cansa enseguida y dejará de escuchar.



El país va hacia una profunda catarsis y este hombre con el populismo por bandera va a arrasar.

Nada ocurre por casualidad y es un politólogo muy bien formado.

Hoy puedes leer en la prensa el tema del alcalde de Brunete y dan arcadas.

Caguen la leche, bobernados por delincuentes, maricas, mascachapas, inconpetentes, hdlgp, ....

Se aproxima momento de cambio


----------



## atman (3 Jul 2014)

/ignore economistadebar


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Jul 2014)

Kennedy dijo:


> Del hilo de Gowex en Rankia:



Joder, es algo bochornoso ::

Es una jodida lástima cómo han acabado esas gacelas... aunque por otra parte, todos formamos parte de lo mismo: "el ciclo económico de la vida" )







---------- Post added 03-jul-2014 at 16:58 ----------




bertok dijo:


> El país va hacia una profunda catarsis y este hombre con el populismo por bandera va a arrasar.
> 
> Nada ocurre por casualidad y es un politólogo muy bien formado.
> 
> ...



Y algún que otro analfabeto ::


----------



## atman (3 Jul 2014)

Joer...! vaya granizada habeis tenido en Madrid...!!


----------



## Krim (3 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El país va hacia una profunda catarsis y este hombre con el populismo por bandera va a arrasar.
> 
> Nada ocurre por casualidad y es un politólogo muy bien formado.
> 
> ...



Bueno, si tenía alguna duda de que este tío es un dictadorzuelo en ciernes, se ha disipado. Es BOCHORNOSO como el tío sigue hablando laaaaaaaaaaargo tiempo después de que su tiempo se ha acabado. Es una de esas personas que se cree totalmente por encima de las normas, que simplemente piensa que no van con el.


----------



## FranR (3 Jul 2014)

Economistadebar baneado de por vida


----------



## IRobot (3 Jul 2014)

_blue_ dijo:


> Tengo en simulador el SL en 4.5
> 
> Crees que los perderá o más bien volverá a moverse por los 4,8?





Krim dijo:


> ¡Vaya mocazo! ¿Pero de donde sacas los 4.30? ¿No tendría que probar primero los 4.4 del anterior mínimo? Yo creo que la voy a esperar ahí a ver si pinta bien.



Pues hablo de memoria porque aquí no tengo acceso a PRT pero mentalmente recuerdo resistencia en 4.85 y que por 4.20-4.30 pasaba la base del canal bajista. 
Aún así precaución porque desde que Lufthansa anunció el warning profit el sector está peligroso. Mantengo en observación IAG, Airbus o la propia Lufthansa a ver como evolucionan. De momento esperando fuera.


----------



## Tono (3 Jul 2014)

pullerazo dijo:


> Esto del foro de rankia (copiado del analista Alberto iturralde):
> 
> 
> "Cuando tras un tiempo de aparente bonanza en la cotización de una Compañía se produce el desplome de su precio, como hemos podido ver durante estos días en Let's Gowex, flota en el ambiente la sensación general de que alguien ha generado el movimiento.
> ...




Esta explicación viene a ser la misma historia que conté una vez poniendo de ejemplo a Inditex y a su accionista mayoritario. 
No digo que en ITX ocurra, nada más lejos de mi intención, es simplemente por coger una acción al azar.:rolleye:
Si yo como accionista mayoritario, dueño absoluto de la empresa, nunca voy a vender mi parte y además tengo el dividendo garantizado ¿por qué no prestar parte de mis acciones a alguien, de mutuo acuerdo, para que me las devuelva al cabo de un tiempo con un jugoso % de interés? 

Al señor dueño de Zara le da igual que la acción caiga, sus 800M de dividendo anuales se los cobra igual, y así no tiene las acciones paradas sin rendir nada (ya que las plusvalías de las mismas no son reales al no venderlas nunca).
¿Que la acción baja un 10%? No pasa nada, lo único que ocurre es que que en las revistas pasa de ser el 3ª más rico del mundo a ser el 6ª más rico. Pero se ha metido a su bolsillo muy probablemente un 2-3% de esa caída en cash flow.

Eso sí, pobre del que intente jugar a eso sin su consentimiento. No le dura dos sesiones sin ser desplumado.

Hubo un ejemplo muy conocido en Alemania de un famoso empresario que intentó jugársela a BMW o Porsche, no recuerdo bien. Pero calculó mal el free float de la accion, pensando que los mayoritarios no podrían contener la caída. Cuando los mayoritarios empezaron a retener el papel, el atacante no pudo recomprar lo suficiente antes de que los institucionales empezaran a subir el precio y perdió algo así como 1500M en el intento, suicidándose después.

Y lo que puede hacer un cuidata en un valor que mueva pocos miles de € compinchado con muy poca gente es imbatible. Pardillo que entre ahí sale desplumado. No hay SL que se les resista ya que pueden mangonear la acción hacia abajo a su antojo con simplementte cruzar acciones entre dos brókeres (incluso las mismas acciones de la misma persona).
Los típicos *MONTEBALITOS* que se mueven para arriba (con un volumen ridículo) dando entrada al pardillo que lea un AT y luego caen para abajo a plomo, como hoy *NATRACEUTICA*, reventando el culo del que entró al señuelo con ''poquita carga''


----------



## Durmiente (3 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El país va hacia una profunda catarsis y este hombre con el populismo por bandera va a arrasar.
> 
> Nada ocurre por casualidad y es un politólogo muy bien formado.
> 
> ...



Lo peor es que con el tema del cambio (que tiene que haberlo lógicamente) se pierda el sentido de la realidad. 

Y líneas de pensamiento como las de Podemos (por llamarle "pensamiento") indican que existe una desconexion importante de la realidad.


----------



## Namreir (3 Jul 2014)

Gowex esta muerta, valor 0, con la que se ha montado adios al credito y la suspension de pagos esta a la vuelta de la esquina. Se la quedan los acreedores, no le deis mas vueltas.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jul 2014)

En USA el barco empieza a crujir...


----------



## Namreir (3 Jul 2014)

Yo voy a votar a Podemos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (3 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> supongo que las casas de análisis, si se creen sus comentarios, estarán comprando a manos llenas no?
> 
> 
> según koncorde, por decir algo, parece que no han salido.



En cuanto a gowex, 
si demuestran que en 2013 han ganado 180 millones de € con una gran auditora. En 2014 está previsto un crecimiento del +60% en los próximos años, y sacan cuentas del primer semestre y cuadran los números...

En serio habéis vendido ya? 

Los que estáis hablando de gowex en el hilo. ¿Sabéis que es We2 de gowex? Home | we2.com

Conocéis el potencial que tiene esto, que está implementado en NY y en pruebas en madrid, y en fase de patentado?

Antes de hablar, informaros bien, porque yo creo que lo que hemos visto es una megabarrida de gacelas, y el tirón que va a pegar para arriba será de órdago.

El tiempo me dará o me quitará la razón, puede que esté enamorado del valor, pero es que llevo un año leyendo a diario acerca de lo que hace y deshace esta empresa, y la veo en el Ibex en unos años.


----------



## ponzi (3 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Bueno, si tenía alguna duda de que este tío es un dictadorzuelo en ciernes, se ha disipado. Es BOCHORNOSO como el tío sigue hablando laaaaaaaaaaargo tiempo después de que su tiempo se ha acabado. Es una de esas personas que se cree totalmente por encima de las normas, que simplemente piensa que no van con el.



Escuchar con atencion lo que dice al margen de cual sea vuestra ideologia


1)quiere presentar su candidatura a la presidencia de la eurocamara
2)El poder del pueblo ,es decir el de los votos-eurocamara, este por encima de dioses,reyes,nobles y propietarios
3)Si el es el presidente de la eurocamara entonces es quiere que quiere el poder absoluto para el solo.

---------- Post added 03-jul-2014 at 17:25 ----------

@Tono fue Volkswagen,el pobre incauto se puso corto en mitad de la opa con porsche,las acciones subieron a los 1000 eu.Acabo arruinado y endeudado, a los pocos dias se suicido


----------



## atman (3 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Lo peor es que con el tema del cambio (que tiene que haberlo lógicamente) se pierda el sentido de la realidad.
> 
> Y líneas de pensamiento como las de Podemos (por llamarle "pensamiento") indican que existe una desconexion importante de la realidad.



Pero si es que es muy fácil. Ya lo dije en su momento. Sólo hay que hacer lo correcto. Te coges el programa electoral y lees.

¿votaría un agricultor o ganadero a Podemos sabiendo que quieren prohibir todos los químicos de síntesis?

¿votaría a Podemos alguien que trabaja (de lo que sea) en la enseñanza privada, sabiendo que éstos quieren cerrar todos los centros privados de enseñanza infantil, primaria y secundaria?

¿les votarían las clases medias sabiendo que Podemos les iba a sacudir aún más en el IRPF?

etcétera... eso es lo que dice su programa electoral. No hablamos de prejuicios, de juicios de intenciones, ni del sexo de los ángeles, hablamos de propuestas claras y concretas que vienen en su programa electoral...

Pero no. Se enmarañan con historias sobre Venezuela, la república y el coño de la Bernarda...

---------- Post added 03-jul-2014 at 17:31 ----------




Pepitoria dijo:


> En USA el barco empieza a crujir...



Sí es el empuje de las alas que le están creciendo a babor y estribor...


----------



## Namreir (3 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Esta explicación viene a ser la misma historia que conté una vez poniendo de ejemplo a Inditex y a su accionista mayoritario.
> No digo que en ITX ocurra, nada más lejos de mi intención, es simplemente por coger una acción al azar.:rolleye:
> Si yo como accionista mayoritario, dueño absoluto de la empresa, nunca voy a vender mi parte y además tengo el dividendo garantizado ¿por qué no prestar parte de mis acciones a alguien, de mutuo acuerdo, para que me las devuelva al cabo de un tiempo con un jugoso % de interés?
> 
> ...



Lo mas divertido del asunto es que puedes prestar tus acciones, y luego comprar esas mismas acciones. Si eres muy listo podrias tener mas del 100% del capital de la empresa, y te convertirias en el hombre mas rico del universo.


----------



## Krim (3 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> En USA el barco empieza a crujir...



Madre mía. Es devastador para la psique humana tener un modelo de mundo y ver como este se derrumba a cachitos a tu alrededor.

Me refiero claro, a que cuando uno es un ultrabajista patológico y el mercado decide subir sin orden ni sentido, uno termina viendo lo que no hay, "distribuciones claras" en los 1.900, caídas inminentes del 99,5% y su puta madre. Y claro, al final pasa lo que pasa. Que se bajan 2 pipos y los osos, devorados, consumidos y reducidos a una parodia de si mismos, se ponen contentones.


----------



## Tono (3 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Escuchar con atencion lo que dice al margen de cual sea vuestra ideologia
> 
> 
> 1)quiere presentar su candidatura a la presidencia de la eurocamara
> ...



Eso es, no lo recordaba exactamente, se llamaba Adolf Merckle por si alguien quiere buscarlo en google. 
Era un empresario que estaba entre los 100 más ricos del mundo. Al ponerse corto sin el consentimiento de los mayoritarios se lo pulieron. Porsche al ver su jugada contra la Volkswagen metió una OPA por el 75% del free float y las acciones empezaron a subir de tal manera que no tuvo capacidad para recomprar y se arruinó.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Madre mía. Es devastador para la psique humana tener un modelo de mundo y ver como este se derrumba a cachitos a tu alrededor.
> 
> Me refiero claro, a que cuando uno es un ultrabajista patológico y el mercado decide subir sin orden ni sentido, uno termina viendo lo que no hay, "distribuciones claras" en los 1.900, caídas inminentes del 99,5% y su puta madre. Y claro, al final pasa lo que pasa. Que se bajan 2 pipos y los osos, devorados, consumidos y reducidos a una parodia de si mismos, se ponen contentones.



No, no...voy alcista... sobre todo en europa

Pero espero la correccion sana...y creo que ya puede estar cerca


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Pero si es que es muy fácil. Ya lo dije en su momento. Sólo hay que hacer lo correcto. Te coges el programa electoral y lees.
> 
> ¿votaría un agricultor o ganadero a Podemos sabiendo que quieren prohibir todos los químicos de síntesis?
> 
> ...



léete cualquier programa electoral (algunos tienes que conseguir encontrarlos), y luego intenta votar en función de lo que has leído... es imposible


----------



## inversobres (3 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> En USA el barco empieza a crujir...



Ya...y resulta que siguen haciendo nuevos maximos.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jul 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> léete cualquier programa electoral (algunos tienes que conseguir encontrarlos), y luego intenta votar en función de lo que has leído... es imposible



Por lo menos vas a tener la oportunidad de leerte un programa electoral..

con esta tropa, en adelante, ni vas a tener programa, ni libertad,... ni quizás vas a tener ni papel para leerlo...

Experimentos raros.... mejor en facultades con sus libros y utopías.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (3 Jul 2014)

A mí de podemos, que JC Barba esté dentro y lo comente, me da sensación de tranquilidad. Eso sí, tienen puntos que no me gustan nada. Y no se llevarían mi voto, pero me encanta que el PPSOE IU y CIU no les llegue la camisa al cuello


----------



## atman (3 Jul 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> léete cualquier programa electoral (algunos tienes que conseguir encontrarlos), y luego intenta votar en función de lo que has leído... es imposible



Tengo costumbre. Pero yo suelo fijarme más en las cosas que me pueden hacer daño que en las cosas buenas que dicen que van a hacer. De ese modo es más fácil.

---------- Post added 03-jul-2014 at 18:08 ----------




Ladrillófilo dijo:


> A mí de podemos, que JC Barba esté dentro y lo comente, me da sensación de tranquilidad. Eso sí, tienen puntos que no me gustan nada. Y no se llevarían mi voto, *pero me encanta que el PPSOE IU y CIU no les llegue la camisa al cuello*



Sí, sí... ahí sí... pero siempre con cuidado... que al final ese lunático acaba encandilando a las masas, mientras agusana las estructuras políticas del estado y las cosas acaban como acaban...


----------



## Tio Masclet (3 Jul 2014)

No olviden una cosa, Podemos no es causa de nada, es tan sólo el efecto de a donde han llevado a este país todos los castuzos. Y sí también me dan miedo, y también estoy contento de ver a los castuzos temblar con Podemos.


----------



## atman (3 Jul 2014)

Pues.... 1985 en el SP... último tirito que tenía reservado pensando que no entraría ni de coña... y ahora... no veo claro nada...


----------



## ponzi (3 Jul 2014)

Fusión en Lorillard

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/cnbc-says-tobacco-giants-reynolds-145304979.html?soc_src=mediacontentstory


----------



## Krim (3 Jul 2014)

Nadie va a decir nada del Carbón? I can't believe it...

(Vale sí, he entrado en ANR en 3,67. Más miedo que verguenza)


----------



## inversobres (3 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Pues.... 1985 en el SP... último tirito que tenía reservado pensando que no entraría ni de coña... y ahora... no veo claro nada...



Que no! que esto se hunde ya hombre.

En fin...


----------



## bertok (3 Jul 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> No olviden una cosa, Podemos no es causa de nada, es tan sólo el efecto de a donde han llevado a este país todos los castuzos. Y sí también me dan miedo, y también estoy contento de ver a los castuzos temblar con Podemos.



Pues claro que dan miedo pero el pueblo se tirará en masa a sus brazos.

El bipartidismo corrupto del R78 está muriendo víctima de su propio latrocinio.

Estiraron demasiado la cuerda.

No es malo, el sistema implosionará desde su interior

---------- Post added 03-jul-2014 at 16:28 ----------




Krim dijo:


> Nadie va a decir nada del Carbón? I can't believe it...
> 
> (Vale sí, he entrado en ANR en 3,67. Más miedo que verguenza)



¿qué racional has usado?


----------



## FranR (3 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Pues.... 1985 en el SP... último tirito que tenía reservado pensando que no entraría ni de coña... y ahora... no veo claro nada...



Antes de meterme en el catre...

Recuerde lo que dijo MM.... ¿cortos en 1962?

Han metido tralla a tope, voy a mirar un gráfico de posibles proyecciones y se lo dejo....luego al catreeeee 

One Minute. :X


----------



## jopitxujo (3 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Nadie va a decir nada del Carbón? I can't believe it...
> 
> (Vale sí, he entrado en ANR en 3,67. Más miedo que verguenza)



Tendría que superar en cierres los 4,10 para ver algo, con volumen a ser posible.

Walter después del +7,5% de ayer ahora otro +7% pero viniendo de donde viene... muchos días así tendría que haber.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> ¿qué racional has usado?



Chivatazo del maestro del TT


----------



## jopitxujo (3 Jul 2014)

Échandole un vistazo al gráfico de Amazon que algún forero parece que anda en ella pues le veo buena pinta. Parece que ya purgó lo suyo y ¿de nuevo hacia los 400?


----------



## Tono (3 Jul 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> No olviden una cosa, Podemos no es causa de nada, es tan sólo el efecto de a donde han llevado a este país todos los castuzos. Y sí también me dan miedo, y también estoy contento de ver a los castuzos temblar con Podemos.



Si pensamos que puede haber un cambio radical, es normal asustarse ante lo que desconocemos.
No va a pasar nada brusco, como mucho nos acercaremos a Europa, donde en todos los países hay un partido verde, o rojo, o nazi, que tiene una cierta fuerza y reúne a descontentos por motivos varios. Podemos no va arrasar de la noche a la mañana, ni creo que llegue nunca a tener un papel relevante. pero como cuña de la misma madera, metida para hacer daño, puede hacer un magnífico papel.

Por cierto ayer me llamaron para encuestarme, de forma muy agradable, sobre mi visión del país, el paro, el coste de la vida, la subida de impuestos... 

...y suavemente se metiron en política al final: los políticos... como puntuaba a los mismos (Rajoy, Rubalcaba, Rosa Díez y, tachán, Pablo Iglesias, por este orden y sólo ellos). Y luego a quién había votado y a quién votaré en las próximas elecciones.
No me cabe duda de que era una encuesta política encubierta de intención de voto.

No sé quien está detrás de este estudio, la página web a la que me remitieron es ésta

Simple Lógica. Investigación social, análisis de mercado y estudios de opinión

si alguien conoce esta empresa o sabe algo de para quién trabaja, por simple curiosidad, le agradezco los comentarios.


----------



## ... (3 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Esta explicación viene a ser la misma historia que conté una vez poniendo de ejemplo a Inditex y a su accionista mayoritario.
> No digo que en ITX ocurra, nada más lejos de mi intención, es simplemente por coger una acción al azar.:rolleye:
> Si yo como accionista mayoritario, dueño absoluto de la empresa, nunca voy a vender mi parte y además tengo el dividendo garantizado ¿por qué no prestar parte de mis acciones a alguien, de mutuo acuerdo, para que me las devuelva al cabo de un tiempo con un jugoso % de interés?
> 
> ...




Me voy poniendo poco a poco al día con el hilo (vaya ritmo lleváis en las últimas 48 horas...) y me han encantado tus intervenciones de hoy, Tono.

Tiene guasa que te acuse de paranoico uno/a que lleva la firma que lleva :XX:


----------



## bertok (3 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Chivatazo del maestro del TT



En las 16 últimas sesiones ha presentado un volumen cercano al 50% de su media.

En estas 16 sesiones, las 3 sesiones que ha presentado mayor volumen ha terminado con velas rojas de extenso cuerpo.

Hoy la estoy siguiendo al tick por la cercanía con la DTB (todavía está debajo de ella). Ha habido un momento que con 1,1 millones de USD (osea una puta mierda) la han subido un 2%.

Es información.


----------



## FranR (3 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Antes de meterme en el catre...
> 
> Recuerde lo que dijo MM.... ¿cortos en 1962?
> 
> ...




Ahora mismo tengo dos puntos de decisión 1992 y 1976. Por medio te la pueden meter y cuando te gires te la meten de nuevo.

No sería de extrañar un recorte hacía esos 1976 en muy corto plazo y ahí decidir.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jul 2014)

*AMZN*

Escala mensual y en logarítmico....que estoy mu locoooooooooo!!!


----------



## jopitxujo (3 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Si pensamos que puede haber un cambio radical, es normal asustarse ante lo que desconocemos.
> No va a pasar nada brusco, como mucho nos acercaremos a Europa, donde en todos los países hay un partido verde, o rojo, o nazi, que tiene una cierta fuerza y reúne a descontentos por motivos varios. Podemos no va arrasar de la noche a la mañana, ni creo que llegue nunca a tener un papel relevante. pero como cuña de la misma madera, metida para hacer daño, puede hacer un magnífico papel.
> 
> Por cierto ayer me llamaron para encuestarme, de forma muy agradable, sobre mi visión del país, el paro, el coste de la vida, la subida de impuestos...
> ...



Me pica la curiosidad las respuestas que le hayas dado porque supongo que no te habrás cortado un pelo.


----------



## Krim (3 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> ¿qué racional has usado?



- Volumen fuerte en la zona 3.2~3.3 de donde se ha negado a pasar.

- Vela mosqueante el 24 de Junio donde pandorean la acción, pero con volumen regulero y sin perder la base de la semana anterior en 3.55

- Vuelta a la zona de los 3.7X, y como no parece que quieran tirarla de nuevo a esa base, decido tomar el riesgo.

El volumen...pues no, no acompaña, pero bueno. Ya he dicho que bastante miedo, aunque por ahora hayamos arrancado bien XD.


----------



## atman (3 Jul 2014)

FranR, cuando dice niveles dice por arriba?? Yo anoto 2020, 2110... en fín... a ver que me cuenta si coincidimos..


----------



## FranR (3 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> FranR, cuando dice niveles dice por arriba?? Yo anoto 2020, 2110... en fín... a ver que me cuenta si coincidimos..



El Primer nivel por arriba 1992
Siguiente 2009, a partir de ahí ciencia ficción EMHO


----------



## jopitxujo (3 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *AMZN*
> 
> Escala mensual y en logarítmico....que estoy mu locoooooooooo!!!




Lo del volumen menguante... supongo que no será lo mismo pillar acciones a 35 que a 350. La cosa cambia un poco ¿no?


----------



## decloban (3 Jul 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> En cuanto a gowex, ..., y la veo en el Ibex en unos años.



Menudo Déjà vu al leer esto. Debería tener chincheta el hilo de Codere.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (3 Jul 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Menudo Déjà vu al leer esto. Debería tener chincheta el hilo de Codere.



El tiempo lo dirá, es mi opinión. 
Qué opinas tú? que en un mes está muerta?


----------



## bertok (3 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> - Volumen fuerte en la zona 3.2~3.3 de donde se ha negado a pasar.
> 
> - Vela mosqueante el 24 de Junio donde pandorean la acción, pero con volumen regulero y sin perder la base de la semana anterior en 3.55
> 
> ...



SL en 3,51


----------



## Krim (3 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> SL en 3,51



Por ahí por ahí...pero prefiero tenerlos al cierre. Las troleadas intradiarias aquí son rutina.


----------



## decloban (3 Jul 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> El tiempo lo dirá, es mi opinión.
> Qué opinas tú? que en un mes está muerta?



Pienso que es muy atrevido decir que X valor estará en el Ibex aunque si Telepizza llego a estar :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jul 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Lo del volumen menguante... supongo que no será lo mismo pillar acciones a 35 que a 350. La cosa cambia un poco ¿no?



Pues si ::, ahora parece que se mueve un 50% más de pasta que en 2008.

Aunque yo eso lo veo muy arriba para meterse a largo plazo....:cook:


----------



## atman (3 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> El Primer nivel por arriba 1992
> Siguiente 2009, a partir de ahí ciencia ficción EMHO



1992... son 7 puntos, con la liquidez adicional del lunes se hacen... yo es que a estos niveles, como digo, no veo sensato (o aritméticamente normal) nada...


----------



## Ladrillófilo (3 Jul 2014)

Por cierto, ya lo he comentado alguna vez, no se si será momento de entrar, y recomiendo como mínimo estudiarla bien estudiada, pero la vuelvo a dejar caer por aquí.

NVAX

potencial brutal con la vacuna del RSV se ha visto acumulación estas últimas semanas

Aviso que es una farma y volátil, y que los índices están en máximos y a punto de caramelo para corregir, pero por lo menos estudiarla y tenerla en el radar.


----------



## jopitxujo (3 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues si ::, ahora parece que se mueve un 50% más de pasta que en 2008.
> 
> Aunque yo eso lo veo muy arriba para meterse a largo plazo....:cook:



Coño, si está subiendo lo normal es que siga haciéndolo.:rolleye:

Cada vez me acuerdo mas del video que se colgó y comentó por aquí hace pocos meses de un analisto de esos que decía que el quería valores en subida, aunque estuvieran en máximos lo que no quiere decir que vayan a dejar de subir. Estilo Amadeus, BME, Enagas, Ferrovial...

Eso puede valer también para el SP. Atman


----------



## Tono (3 Jul 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Lo del volumen menguante... supongo que no será lo mismo pillar acciones a 35 que a 350. La cosa cambia un poco ¿no?



a mí eso me da igual, yo siempre le echo 20€

el precio no debería influir y no creo que influya, esa caída de volumen tiene otro origen y no parece buena cosa a simple vista

hablando de volumen: hoy el BBVA ha movido más de 5000M :fiufiu:
(creo que nunca he visto semejante cifra en el IBEX en una sesión para un valor)

Pirata, esa gráfica sin chiste es como un pan sin sal, una ensalada sin aceite de oliva, un sobaco sin depilar...

@jopitxujo, contesté en la encuesta lo que tengo dicho aquí muchas veces. Que el país está echos unos zorros, que esto no mejora ni mejorará, que aquí no hay quien llegue a final de mes y que los políticos son todos una maravilla y que les doy un 0 a todos porque no los tengo delante para darles de ostias.
En cuanto a quien voté, lo dije aquí mismo, a Escaños en blanco, y a quién votaré, que no tenía ni idea.

Mi sospecha de quien puede hacer la encuesta viene en que cuando dije que suspendía a todos los políticos, así al alimón, me insistió mucho sobre si a Pablo Iglesias también... a lo que contesté que el aprobado hay que ganárselo con algo más que palabras... 
...a la entrevistadora no le gustó demasiado y estuvo dándole vueltas para que lo reconsiderara.


----------



## jopitxujo (3 Jul 2014)

Me imaginaba su respuesta.

Lo de que el precio no influye en el volumen; si yo quiero entrar en Amazon con 3000 euros por ejemplo, no creo que me den ahora la misma cantidad de acciones que hace unos años cuando cotizaba a una décima parte y creo que el volumen cuenta el número de acciones y no el dinero que mueve.


----------



## bertok (3 Jul 2014)

Está en otro hilo.

Este tipo es un puto genio, para mi forma de pensar.

Los últimos 10 minutos, BRILLANTES

[YOUTUBE]_ZuA64sU33A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jopitxujo (3 Jul 2014)

Ya que estoy hoy por escribir querría preguntar por Acciona ya que estoy comprado a 60,40 (+11%).
Viendo un poco las constructoras del Ibex y con la poca idea que tengo ahora mismo estarían por un lado empresas como ACS, Ferrovial y OHL por un lado que por decirlo de alguna manera los están haciendo bien y como prueba están en máximos. 
Por otro lado están Sacyr y FCC que ya sabemos como andan y su cotización lo deja claro.
¿En qué lugar pondriais a Acciona?
Siendo todas ellas parte o cercanas a la casta parece fácil pensar que harán lo que haga falta para que sobrevivan y acaben subiendo por decirlo en plan sencillo. El caso es que a Acciona le veo un potencial importante de subida, no digo que vaya a máximos (casi triplicar) pero si a los mercados no les da por reventar y con paciencia... De momento a por los 70.


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Jul 2014)

Fran todavía en Japón
........


----------



## Tono (3 Jul 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Me imaginaba su respuesta.
> 
> Lo de que el precio no influye en el volumen; si yo quiero entrar en Amazon con 3000 euros por ejemplo, no creo que me den ahora la misma cantidad de acciones que hace unos años cuando cotizaba a una décima parte y creo que el volumen cuenta el número de acciones y no el dinero que mueve.



ah! pues mira lo que es ser un ignorante, siempre pensé que el volumen era en cash ya que la gráfica marca precios 

ya me pongo yo las orejas ::


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (3 Jul 2014)

GESPROBOLSA

Interesante informe de Gesprobolsa sobre lo ocurrido con Gowex el día 1 y 2 de julio.


----------



## japiluser (3 Jul 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> No olviden una cosa, Podemos no es causa de nada, es tan sólo el efecto de a donde han llevado a este país todos los castuzos. Y sí también me dan miedo, y también estoy contento de ver a los castuzos temblar con Podemos.



Paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam!


----------



## Tono (3 Jul 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Ya que estoy hoy por escribir querría preguntar por Acciona ya que estoy comprado a 60,40 (+11%).
> Viendo un poco las constructoras del Ibex y con la poca idea que tengo ahora mismo estarían por un lado empresas como ACS, Ferrovial y OHL por un lado que por decirlo de alguna manera los están haciendo bien y como prueba están en máximos.
> Por otro lado están Sacyr y FCC que ya sabemos como andan y su cotización lo deja claro.
> ¿En qué lugar pondriais a Acciona?
> Siendo todas ellas parte o cercanas a la casta parece fácil pensar que harán lo que haga falta para que sobrevivan y acaben subiendo por decirlo en plan sencillo. El caso es que a Acciona le veo un potencial importante de subida, no digo que vaya a máximos (casi triplicar) pero si a los mercados no les da por reventar y con paciencia... De momento a por los 70.



A mí Acciona me tiene descolocado. No ha parado de subir en todo el año pese a que la reforma de las ayudas de las renovables, viendo su balance del año pasado, hará que este año no tenga beneficios (incluso pérdidas). En teoría sus fundamentales, vistos por encima, son muy peligrosos.

A estos además les tengo manía. La pillada que metieron a mansalva, cuando cayeron desde los 230€ hasta los 50€ deja lo de Gowex en una bromita de parvulitos.


----------



## torrefacto (3 Jul 2014)

Lo de gowex se veía a kilometros macho :XX::XX::XX::XX:

Como no saque Jenaro un documento convincente os las vais a comer con patatas XD XD XD.


----------



## jopitxujo (3 Jul 2014)

Alcatel me está poniendo ojitos. Lleva una buena correción desde los 3,45 y ese apoyo en los 2,60 parece bueno y seríaun claro stop. Cotizando ahora en 2,77 le veo una buena rentabilidad-riesgo.


----------



## ponzi (3 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Creo que hay más de un 30% de posibilidades que las cuentas se acerquen a la realidad. Pero, sobretodo, creo que si lo son el objetivo no son los 15.
> 
> Si puede probar y prueba que es todo falso y saca sus cuentas sin mácula, la publicidad positiva que se va a llevar en portadas de todos los periódicos nacionales vale muchos millones de euros.



Hay mas posibilidades de que las metiras de Gotham sean mas gordas que las de gowex, de todas formas falta informacion y aun es pronto para posicionarse.El precio de 29 eu era ridiculo, era comprar gowex del año 2018-2022 a tasas de crecimiento del 70%-100%.Aunque Gotham haya mentido, nada explica porque Gowex ha dejado tantas lagunas en sus informes.No se en el resto de ciudades pero desde luego en Madrid su servicio funciona.Con lo facil que es ir al banco y enseñar el deposito de 49 mill de eu.Espero que tengas suerte ghkghk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jul 2014)

Bueno, hay gráficas en las que el volumen se mide en num acciones y otras en dinero movido...tengo que ver cual de ellas usa tradinview....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## jopitxujo (3 Jul 2014)

¿Hoy usa ha cerrado antes?


----------



## ghkghk (3 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Hay mas posibilidades de que las metiras de Gotham sean mas gordas que las de gowex, de todas formas falta informacion y aun es pronto para posicionarse.El precio de 29 eu era ridiculo, era comprar gowex del año 2018-2022 a tasas de crecimiento del 70%-100%.Aunque Gotham haya mentido, nada explica porque Gowex ha dejado tantas lagunas en sus informes.No se en el resto de ciudades pero desde luego en Madrid su servicio funciona.Con lo facil que es ir al banco y enseñar el deposito de 49 mill de eu.Espero que tengas suerte ghkghk



Deséame suerte en Edreams. Lo de Gowex es suelto del bolsillo para estar más entretenido con el culebrón!! Es como quien compra un décimo de lotería el 21 de diciembre mientras la lotera está bajando la persiana, sólo por participar de las conversaciones en la cena de esa noche que siempre giran en torno a "¿qué harías tú si te tocan los 300.000 euros?".

Tampoco es lo mismo tenerlas a 23 que a 8 como yo, claro...


----------



## ponzi (3 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Deséame suerte en Edreams. Lo de Gowex es suelto del bolsillo para estar más entretenido con el culebrón!! Es como quien compra un décimo de lotería el 21 de diciembre mientras la lotera está bajando la persiana, sólo por participar de las conversaciones en la cena de esa noche que siempre giran en torno a "¿qué harías tú si te tocan los 300.000 euros?".
> 
> Tampoco es lo mismo tenerlas a 23 que a 8 como yo, claro...



Mucha suerte,no he mirado sus cuentas pero hace años que no uso sus servicios, solo por curiosidad que les viste?La que esta confirmando mis peores sospechas es imtech,desde hace 2 meses estoy con la mosca detras de la oreja y ya con el ultimo informe "15 mayo" mis ultimas esperanzas se estan esfumando.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jul 2014)

Pedazo de juego para la tablet.!!!!!


Enviado desde el SeaMonkey

---------- Post added 03-jul-2014 at 21:36 ----------

Mccoy hablando de pablemos.....


http://blogs.elconfidencial.com/eco...erdadero-pablo-iglesias-sale-a-la-luz_146937/

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Ladrillófilo (3 Jul 2014)

Estoy intentando recopilar info de Gowex, y me encuentro con el acuerdo con Cisco Systems, ZTE y Mall Plaza:

GOWEX y Cisco anuncian una relación estratégica global para impulsar una solución de conectividad WiFi inteligente para las ciudades


GOWEX y ZTE se alían para extender las Wireless Smart Cities en todo el mundo

GOWEX y Mall Plaza lideran el mayor proyecto de WiFi gratuito en retailers de todo Latinoamérica

Así de memoria: París, NY, Chicago, Miami, Madrid, Ningbo, NewCastle, Mons, San Francisco, Dubai airport, etc.


El tema es que se ha descontado todo el crecimiento demasiado rápido, y la burbuja pinchó, el informe de Batman no pinta una mierda en esto. Mañana si abren el mercado será clave ver la evolución, pero apuesto por un rebote grande.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Jul 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Menudo velote rojo que se acaba de pegar IAG... Amaga con subir y acaba bajando día sí y día también. Parece empeñada en ir a buscar los 4.30.





Krim dijo:


> ¡Vaya mocazo! ¿Pero de donde sacas los 4.30? ¿No tendría que probar primero los 4.4 del anterior mínimo? Yo creo que la voy a esperar ahí a ver si pinta bien.



estos 4,30 igual para doble suelo?










jopitxujo dijo:


> ¿Hoy usa ha cerrado antes?



víspera del id4






... dijo:


> Me voy poniendo poco a poco al día con el hilo (vaya ritmo lleváis en las últimas 48 horas...) y me han encantado tus intervenciones de hoy, Tono.
> 
> Tiene guasa que te acuse de paranoico uno/a que lleva la firma que lleva :XX:



Con usted tampoco va a ser me parece. Pregunta a la moderación y que te diga.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Mucha suerte,no he mirado sus cuentas pero hace años que no uso sus servicios, solo por curiosidad que les viste?La que esta confirmando mis peores sospechas es imtech,desde hace 2 meses estoy con la mosca detras de la oreja y ya con el ultimo informe "15 mayo" mis ultimas esperanzas se estan esfumando.



Nada de nada de nada. 

Pero los otros 5 ataques de Gotham bajaron la cotización pero nunca a los precios que ellos daban. No me creo los puntos de conexión que dicen que tiene Gowex, ni me creo su facturación, ni me creo que una empresa que gane lo que dicen pague el Impuesto de Sociedades que le corresponde, ni que se la cuele a empresas como Cisco... 

No sé. Veremos cómo acaba pero soy más de 13 que de 1 como valor de aquí a un mes.


----------



## juanfer (3 Jul 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Estoy intentando recopilar info de Gowex, y me encuentro con el acuerdo con Cisco Systems, ZTE y Mall Plaza:
> 
> GOWEX y Cisco anuncian una relación estratégica global para impulsar una solución de conectividad WiFi inteligente para las ciudades
> 
> ...



Las telecos tienen poco margen si encima ponen WiFi en las ciudades no le veo futuro.

Con las lineas 4G tiene casi igual o mas velocidad que la WiFi.


----------



## jopitxujo (3 Jul 2014)

Joder, no me acordaba que mañana es 4 de julio, festivo en USA y por eso supongo que hoy ha cerrado antes.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (3 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Nada de nada de nada.
> 
> Pero los otros 5 ataques de Gotham bajaron la cotización pero nunca a los precios que ellos daban. No me creo los puntos de conexión que dicen que tiene Gowex, ni me creo su facturación, ni me creo que una empresa que gane lo que dicen pague el Impuesto de Sociedades que le corresponde, ni que se la cuele a empresas como Cisco...
> 
> No sé. Veremos cómo acaba pero soy más de 13 que de 1 como valor de aquí a un mes.



Gowex y el informe de Gotham City Research | Invertir Bolsa y Dinero

Lee y verás que manera tan bruta de desmontar argumentos.

De ahí que coincido en lo que dice A.Iturralde que alguien ha pagado a Gotham para que suelte eso y se les acuse de cortina de humo, para excusarse y causar el pánico entre la mano débil. 

Ya pasó en mayo -30% no se si os acordáis.


----------



## Tono (3 Jul 2014)

Lo que es seguro, es que en Gowex no se derrocha. Tengo que trabajar ahí dentro, to apretujao y sin una triste ventana, y me muero.


Jenaro Garcia @jero_net · 6 min
Trabajando en equipo xa construir respuesta sólida xa el mercado y tb encantado con respaldo de clientes y accionistas. Como siempre GRACIAS







https://twitter.com/jero_net


----------



## ane agurain (3 Jul 2014)

alguien sabe cómo o a cuanto irían las plusvalías "no productivas" si gobierna Podemos? Han dicho algo? O las cuotas y comisiones por "hinbersión" especulativa?


----------



## ghkghk (3 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> alguien sabe cómo o a cuanto irían las plusvalías "no productivas" si gobierna Podemos? Han dicho algo? O las cuotas y comisiones por "hinbersión" especulativa?



En un país gobernado por Podemos... ¿¿¿¿¿¿Con qué dinero piensas generar esas plusvalías?????????


----------



## bertok (3 Jul 2014)

Venga ese SP haciendo máximos mientras la clase media se desintegra ...

*Al loro* :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu: no hace falta saber inglés :8::8::8:

June Full-Time Jobs Plunge By Over Half A Million, Part-Time Jobs Surge By 800K, Most Since 1993 | Zero Hedge

*June Full-Time Jobs Plunge By Over Half A Million, Part-Time Jobs Surge By 800K, Most Since 1993*

Is this the reason for the blowout, on the surface, payroll number? *In June the BLS reports that the number of full-time jobs tumbled by 523K to 118.2 million while part-time jobs soared by 799K to over 28 million!*







Looking at the breakdown of full and part-time jobs so far in 2014, we find that 926K full-time jobs were added to the US economy. The offset: 646K part-time jobs.







Something tells us that the fact that the BLS just reported June part-time jobs rose by just shy of 800,000 the biggest monthly jump since 1993, will hardly get much airplay today. Because remember: when it comes to jobs, it is only the quantity that matters, never the quality.







... just in case there is any confusion why there is zero real wage growth (for two months in a row now), and why it will take a few more months before experts start tossing the word stagflation a little more casually.


----------



## Namreir (3 Jul 2014)

Con los datos de inflacion y de vebtas al por menor de la zona euro me da que Drogho prepara mas sorpresas.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Jul 2014)

bertok, no hay que irse tan lejos:
Más del 93% de los contratos de junio en la región fueron temporales


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jul 2014)

Interesante análisis del informe de los góticos de Gowex

http://blogs.elconfidencial.com/eco...hechos-demoledores-del-informe-gotham_155207/

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Euskal Herria aurrera (3 Jul 2014)

Desmontando a Gowex: 7 hechos demoledores del

"...P.S. Por cierto, ¿saben quien visitaba las oficinas de Gowex la misma mañana del desplome? La alcaldesa de Madrid, Ana Botella, que ensalzó ardorosamente la visión del fundador en una nueva demostración de inoportunidad politica. En fin, esta mujer pone un circo y..."

el último parrafo del enlace que ha puesto treepwud


----------



## Tono (3 Jul 2014)

Tengo que ponerlo.

Es una foto colgada por el propio Jenaro en su twit el mes de Abril, cuando el mundo era feliz.

(no quiero que nadie se ofenda, disculpas anticipadas si me paso de gracioso)


----------



## ane agurain (3 Jul 2014)

MTS, el rsi en resistencia, y el precio ha pasado la primera directriz bajista, con gap, a ver si mañana lo cierra y espera, o rompe hacia arriba







disclaimer: no llevo mts


----------



## bertok (3 Jul 2014)

No hago comentarios


----------



## ane agurain (3 Jul 2014)

anr en logarítmico y semanal (LP)






perdón, edito: no estoy recomendando ANR eh!


----------



## Ladrillófilo (3 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> No hago comentarios



LAS VERDADES DE “BIS” EL BARQUERO. SP500, IBEX-35 | ANTONIO IRUZUBIETA

---------- Post added 03-jul-2014 at 23:07 ----------

*Lo que decía el chariman antes de las grandes caídas bursátiles, recopilación.*

Distintas declaraciones referidas por antiguos máximos mandatarios de la FED en momentos previos a grandes caídas bursátiles de los últimos años, obligan a entender la labor de las autoridades, dudar de sus declaraciones y confiar en su deber de propagar seguridad y positivismo aunque no se pueda justificar con la evidencia empírica de evolución de los datos y proyecciones más probables.

Alan Greenspan, año 2000: “So long as we recognize the risks and insist on good risk-management system, and so long as supervision moves-as it has-from balance sheet analysis to a review, evaluation, and criticism of risk management systems, economic growth is, I suggest, enhanced by the kinds of financial innovation that technology and deregulation are now producing.”

Bernanke año 2006: “Our assessment is that this looks to be a very orderly and moderate kind of cooling.”

Bernanke, año 2007: “Our assessment is that there’s not much indication at this point that subprime mortgage issues will spread into the broader mortgage market, which still seems to be healthy. And the lending side of that still seems to be healthy.”

Bernanke, 2008:“The Federal Reserve is not currently forecasting a recession.”


----------



## ane agurain (3 Jul 2014)

Yo creo que es un error, en parte, fijarse en lo que decían los de Gotham en las otras calificaciones anteriores. 
Habría que fijarse en lo que diga mañana el CEO de Gowex para recuperar la confianza.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo creo que es un error, en parte, fijarse en lo que decían los de Gotham en las otras calificaciones anteriores.
> Habría que fijarse en lo que diga mañana el CEO de Gowex para recuperar la confianza.



Anunciado para el lunes antes de la apertura del mercado...


----------



## docjones (3 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> En un país gobernado por Podemos... ¿¿¿¿¿¿Con qué dinero piensas generar esas plusvalías?????????



Con la RBU?


----------



## bertok (3 Jul 2014)

Tito Faber a las barricadas ::::::

[YOUTUBE]-FllqBte6cM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Namreir (3 Jul 2014)

Bertok, estas a punto de descubrir la funcion exoonencial aproxinada por un poligono no cerrado.

Prueba a dibujar elbtrfico reescalado mediante un logaritmo


----------



## ane agurain (3 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Bertok, estas a punto de descubrir la funcion exoonencial aproxinada por un poligono no cerrado.
> 
> Prueba a dibujar *elbtrfico *reescalado mediante un logaritmo




LEXIQUETOS - Tu nombre en tengwar


----------



## Chila (3 Jul 2014)

Dividendos: 
1- Fer. Me salen como derechos. Si no hago nada me los ingresaran como efectivo o en acciones?
2- Ibe. ¿cuanto ha repartido?


----------



## bertok (3 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Bertok, estas a punto de descubrir la funcion exoonencial aproxinada por un poligono no cerrado.
> 
> Prueba a dibujar elbtrfico reescalado mediante un logaritmo



gallu, tengo miedo :S:S:S


----------



## docjones (3 Jul 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Dividendos:
> 1- Fer. Me salen como derechos. Si no hago nada me los ingresaran como efectivo o en acciones?
> 2- Ibe. ¿cuanto ha repartido?



1- En todas las que he vivido, si no haces nada, acciones. En Fer ni idea, eso sí.
2- 0,024 neto.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jul 2014)

La empresa Fluidra, habéis visto el volumen estos 2 días últimos? Ambos un x8


----------



## Antigona (4 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> A mí Acciona me tiene descolocado. No ha parado de subir en todo el año pese a que la reforma de las ayudas de las renovables, viendo su balance del año pasado, hará que este año no tenga beneficios (incluso pérdidas). En teoría sus fundamentales, vistos por encima, son muy peligrosos.
> 
> A estos además les tengo manía. La pillada que metieron a mansalva, cuando cayeron desde los 230€ hasta los 50€ deja lo de Gowex en una bromita de parvulitos.



Hola Tono, eso es, me podrías explicar qué pasó de los 230 a los 50€?? Es que siempre que veo los gráficos en el Visual Chart digo: No puede ser, se habrán pasado una ampliación de capital sin poner o un split o algo así, pero si ahora lo comentas ya me sorprende, ¿qué le pasó a Acciona en esa época?

Yo estoy dentro con una pequeña posición, por técnico, a principios de año estuve con una posición más grande pero la cerré cuando llegué a ciertas plusvalías, no esperaba que siguiera todo el año tan bien.


----------



## asador de manteca (4 Jul 2014)

Vamos a forrarnos


----------



## Xiux (4 Jul 2014)

Buenas Nosshes

Esta accion puede dar una buena sorpresa

ESPRIT HOLDINGS Stock Chart | 0330.HK Interactive Chart - Yahoo! Finance

Ha fichado mas de 10 ex inditex, la están levantando. Los proximos resultados podrían ser buenos, numeros negros

Esprit Holdings, toco suelo de 52 semanas en 10 Dolares HongKong...

Entro


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jul 2014)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-07-03/changing-correlation-between-sp-500-oil

Borne de batería is back!!!!








Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (4 Jul 2014)

Vaya, vaya, ¿son estas las trampas de Gowex? - Blogs de Valor Añadido

*Vaya, vaya, ¿son estas las trampas de Gowex?*







Hay veces en la vida que, cuanto más sabes, menos quieres conocer. Es lo que le ha pasado a un servidor con Gowex. Profundizar en el modelo de negocio y en sus estados financieros es un ejercicio abracadabrante, sea con la propia compañía, con sus competidores o con gente que participó en su día del proyecto y ya no está.

Aprovechando que la tregua que le ha concedido el supervisor para aclarar las cuestiones a las que hace referencia el incendiario informe de Gotham que destripamos el miércoles, déjenme que añada el siguiente decálogo de interrogantes, que salen de las cuentas anuales de 2013 depositadas en el MAB –ya saben, la contabilidad es una ciencia exacta: siempre dice lo que quieres que diga–, por si desde la tecnológica tienen a bien resolverlos, ahora que pueden. Presten especial atención al sexto y séptimo:

¿Cómo es posible que, cambiando desde 2011 el modelo del negocio de telecomunicaciones de un esquema de cómputo como ingreso de todo lo vendido a incluir en el mismo sólo el margen o comisión percibida –un porcentaje sobre lo anterior que, necesariamente, ha de ser muy inferior–, la facturación de esa unidad se mantenga en el tiempo? Mucho, mucho, mucho tienen que crecer las contrapartidas o muy altas han de ser las comisiones. ¿Tanto?

¿Cómo es posible la obtención de margen creciente en el negocio de roaming, teniendo en cuenta la dependencia de las redes de las operadoras –a las que paga y de las que cobra en una relación claramente asimétrica en su contra– o la deflación de tarifas en la que lleva años instalada la industria? Un problema que se ve agravado por su condición de gestor, que no propietario, de la red (quédense con ese dato de cara a la lectura del punto 7). El modelo de conectividad no es novedoso, ¿entonces? Ah, que están los servicios de valor añadido ligados a Smart Cities. Eso lo compensa todo. ¿Qué ejemplos concretos que generen ingresos recurrentes puede aportar Gowex de esta fuente alternativa de facturación?

¿Cómo es posible que siendo un negocio tan rentable por el que, por tanto, tendría que haber tortas, las adjudicaciones por parte de unas corporaciones municipales que están caninas sean, en la mayoría de los casos, directas sin que busquen maximizar los ingresos vía licitaciones? No da la sensación de que haya muchas barreras de entrada para poner a varios candidatos en competencia. Raro...

¿Cómo es posible que sus ingresos publicitarios no sufran en un entorno en el que las conexiones a portales cautivos han caído significativamente por el desarrollo del 4G y similares y, con ellas, la posibilidad de monetizarlos comercialmente? 

¿Cómo es posible que los incrementos en ventas y, sobre todo, beneficio operativo ajustado o ebitda no se traduzcan en un aumento significativo de la generación de caja? ¿Cuántos fondos ha consolidado en el negocio más allá de los captados en las sucesivas OPV o en las subvenciones encubiertas bajo la forma de créditos públicos?

Yendo al "Estado de Flujos de Efectivo", ¿a qué responden exactamente las variaciones de decenas de millones de euros de proveedores y clientes en la parte operativa del mismo, una extravagancia que pocas veces se da en este tipo de análisis de cash flow? Imagino que no estamos hablando de reconocimiento de ventas finalmente no ejecutadas, ni de facturación de proyectos plurianuales no adecuadamente periodificados contablemente, ni de compensación de saldos entre cliente/proveedor que sea la misma persona física o jurídica pero sería bueno saberlo. ¿Cómo es de laxa su aplicación del principio de devengo?, ¿cómo casa con el de caja? De ser tan amplia como se aventura, ventas y márgenes se sostendrían sobre pilares de barro. De ahí la prisa por crecer: más ciudades igual a más reconocimiento anticipado de negocio, igual a más capacidad para encubrir rescisiones, fallidos u obligados ajustes temporales posteriores. Si la rueda se para, adiós pirámides, adiós. ¿Es esa la primera de las claves fundamentales?
Más aún, ¿cómo es posible que, trabajando en la rama de ingeniería para unos clientes que son los propietarios finales de la infraestructura desarrollada, consistente fundamentalmente en un parque de routers, la inversión en activo fijo o capex –que, como saben, va a balance para ser amortizado pero no a cuenta de resultados– se dispare en 50 millones en un solo año si no es suyo? 
Imaginando que todo lo demás es correcto, ¿será este el truco de Gowex para ganar dinero, disfrazar aprovisionamientos como inversión, facturarlos al contratante, pero no reconocerlos como coste? Los 39 millones de BAI se quedarían en casi menos 10. 

La única partida que salva a ese "Estado de Flujo de Efectivo" de un descalabro completo es un aumento del endeudamiento cercano a los 14 millones de euros en su parte financiera (cuyo cuadro en la correspondiente nota de la memoria no cuadra, por cierto): ¿por qué toda la financiación es de organismos públicos y no se recurre a la bancaria?, ¿a qué proyectos están ligados? Lo normal, siguiendo un criterio de eficiencia en la gestión del riesgo, sería que se diversificaran las fuentes de financiación ajena: ¿ha tenido algún banco, con todo su aparato de análisis detrás, acceso a los números detallados de la empresa en los últimos años?

¿A qué responden las imposiciones financieras a corto plazo cercanas a los 50 millones de euros de los que disfruta el Grupo Consolidado, una cifra que no ha variado año sobre año pese al aumento significativo de actividad? En el caso de que fueran avales por los trabajos contratados, ¿no tendría que crecer de forma paralela al aumento de su radio de acción? Si se trata de una reserva de todo lo captado a lo largo de las distintas colocaciones bursátiles, ¿está justificado ese aparcamiento?

Por último, ¿por qué si llevaban meses pensando en cambiar el auditor no han aprobado la rescisión de su contrato y el nombramiento de uno nuevo en la junta que tuvo lugar a finales de junio? Y, sobre todo, ¿no fueron auditores señeros los que dieron su OK cuando la salida al MAB? Y una última, dado el volumen y la diversificación accionarial que estaban viviendo, ¿por qué no aceleraron su entrada en el continuo bajo la supervisión de CNMV?

Tienen una buena ocasión Jenaro García y sus chicos para responder a estas cuestiones y anticiparse a otras que irán surgiendo con el paso de los días. Si quieren que su empresa sobreviva, el ejercicio de transparencia que le reclamamos hace un par de días resulta imprescindible. La ‘respuesta contundente’ de antes de ayer fue una broma de mal gusto, una tomadura de pelo. El tiempo va claramente en su contra. A los pocos fieles que le quedan, la paciencia se les está agotando de manera acelerada. Suenan los violines en la cubierta del Titanic.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Interesante análisis del informe de los góticos de Gowex
> 
> http://blogs.elconfidencial.com/eco...hechos-demoledores-del-informe-gotham_155207/
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Y ya tal..... ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Tono (4 Jul 2014)

Buenos días.



Chila dijo:


> Dividendos:
> 1- Fer. Me salen como derechos. Si no hago nada me los ingresaran como efectivo o en acciones?
> 2- Ibe. ¿cuanto ha repartido?



En ambos valores, si no das ninguna orden, cuando llegue la fecha, se canjearán los derechos por acciones. Puedes dar orden de venta a mercado o a la empresa para cobrar el dividendo en metálico, tu bróker tiene que tener estas opciones.
El dividendo de Ferrovial es de 0,29€.
El dividendo de Iberdrola es de 0,144€, que se reparten en:
0,03 en metálico (menos la retención del IRPF)
0,114 en forma de derecho (ayer subieron casi un 1%) 

Las fechas límite para vender los derechos consúltalas en sus webs. 



Antigona dijo:


> Hola Tono, eso es, me podrías explicar qué pasó de los 230 a los 50€?? Es que siempre que veo los gráficos en el Visual Chart digo: No puede ser, se habrán pasado una ampliación de capital sin poner o un split o algo así, pero si ahora lo comentas ya me sorprende, ¿qué le pasó a Acciona en esa época?
> 
> Yo estoy dentro con una pequeña posición, por técnico, a principios de año estuve con una posición más grande pero la cerré cuando llegué a ciertas plusvalías, no esperaba que siguiera todo el año tan bien.



No sólo bajó a 50€, llegó a bajar a 30 desde más de 230€.
No hay mucho que explicar, fue el reflejo perfecto de la burbuja. En el foro se habló bastante de este caso.

Sus acciones empezaron a subir, llegando a ser la constructora de mayor capitalización del Ibex y el primer valor en superar los 200€/acción, cuando todo era vino, rosas y ladrillos en España. 
Con 'esa enorme 'garantía' que eran su valor se fue a por Endesa (lo mismo que ACS por Iberdrola o Sacyr por Repsol) y pidio un megacrédito de más de 10000M. Su apalancamiento llegó a ser más del doble de su capitalización, superando incluso a Martinsa-Fadesa que fue la mayor quiebra de la historia de España. 
Luego vino el estallido a finales del 2007, cayeron los ingresos, y empezó a caer como un tiro en bolsa, por ser incapaz de hacer frente a sus deudas. Evitaron su quiebra total los grandes bancos acreedores, vete tú a saber cómo, para no tener un concurso mayor incluso que el de Martinsa que hubiera acabado por arrastrar a media España.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jul 2014)

el artículo de bertok es muy duro-real

ahora hay que recuperar la confianza cara al lunes

lluviosos días


----------



## ponzi (4 Jul 2014)

Asi es @Bertok, el problema no son las acusaciones de Gotham,son todas las lagunas que hay en las cuentas anuales,que por cierto no son pocas.Has dado en el clavo , va a tener que explicar los 49 mill en depositos, porque no coinciden los beneficios con los movimientos de caja y que pasa con los clientes y los proveedores.El hecho de no demostrar al instante los 49 mill ya es algo que mosquea


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jul 2014)

esos 49, estamos hablando de tesorería o por ejemplo puede incluir una valoración de activos hinchada como podría ser autocartera?


----------



## Tono (4 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Asi es @Bertok, el problema no son las acusaciones de Gotham,son todas las lagunas que hay en las cuentas anuales,que por cierto no son pocas.Has dado en el clavo , va a tener que explicar los 49 mill en depositos, porque no coinciden los beneficios con los movimientos de caja y que pasa con los clientes y los proveedores.El hecho de no demostrar al instante los 49 mill ya es algo que mosquea



Ponzi, yo creo que más claro agua.

Cualquiera saca una captura de pantalla de sus cuentas con su posición neta y la cuelga en cuestión de segundos.
Es un bluff y lo han descubierto. No han enseñado nada porque nada tienen.
A mí me da la sensación de que están ganando tiempo y eliminando pruebas para cuando lleguen las denuncias y los juzgados.


----------



## Topongo (4 Jul 2014)

Ojo que salen numeros de li de gow ny y le paga 2 pelas en rsnkia empiezan a despertar algunos
http://www.eleconomista.es/intersti...trato-de-600000-euros-a-Gowex-y-4-firmas.html
Nueva York sólo reconoce un contrato de 600.000 euros a Gowex y 4 firmas
600.000 entre 4 firmas y gow hablaba de 7,5 millones y gotham de 2 a ver si va ser aun peor la cosa
Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chila (4 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ponzi, yo creo que más claro agua.
> 
> Cualquiera saca una captura de pantalla de sus cuentas con su posición neta y la cuelga en cuestión de segundos.
> Es un bluff y lo han descubierto. No han enseñado nada porque nada tienen.
> A mí me da la sensación de que están ganando tiempo y eliminando pruebas para cuando lleguen las denuncias y los juzgados.



Tiene pinta ...
Gracias por la aclsracion de las acciones. Me mosqueaban esos 0,03 en efectivo de IBE.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ojo que salen numeros de li de gow ny y le paga 2 pelas en rsnkia empiezan a despertar algunos
> Nueva York sólo reconoce un contrato de 600.000 euros a Gowex y 4 firmas - elEconomista.es
> Nueva York sólo reconoce un contrato de 600.000 euros a Gowex y 4 firmas
> 600.000 entre 4 firmas y gow hablaba de 7,5 millones y gotham de 2 a ver si va ser aun peor la cosa
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



pues eso, que el 90% era mentira decían

7,5 vs 0,6 aprox


----------



## Krim (4 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ponzi, yo creo que más claro agua.
> 
> Cualquiera saca una captura de pantalla de sus cuentas con su posición neta y la cuelga en cuestión de segundos.
> Es un bluff y lo han descubierto. No han enseñado nada porque nada tienen.
> A mí me da la sensación de que están ganando tiempo y eliminando pruebas para cuando lleguen las denuncias y los juzgados.



Lo bonito, tácticamente, es que probablemente los de Gotham sabían de sobras que no tenían que elaborar nada serio. Con cuestionar los números y poner otros inventados ya estaba el trabajo hecho, porque si los suyos son falsos siempre pueden decir "Bueno, era una estimación, nosotros no tenemos acceso a las cuentas de la compañía, los que las tienen que tener bien son ellos", etc. 

Lo que dicen desde NY es devastador...600k A REPARTIR entre un montón de compañías. Y pensad que, en realidad, ni a ellos ni a Cisco les interesan sus cuentas internas. Ellos firman un contrato en el que dicen que les van a poner X a cambio de Y euros. El que luego Gowex diga que ha ganado 10*Y, sencillamente, no es su problema.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Lo bonito, tácticamente, es que probablemente los de Gotham sabían de sobras que no tenían que elaborar nada serio. Con cuestionar los números y poner otros inventados ya estaba el trabajo hecho, porque si los suyos son falsos siempre pueden decir "Bueno, era una estimación, nosotros no tenemos acceso a las cuentas de la compañía, los que las tienen que tener bien son ellos", etc.
> 
> Lo que dicen desde NY es devastador...600k A REPARTIR entre un montón de compañías. Y pensad que, en realidad, ni a ellos ni a Cisco les interesan sus cuentas internas. Ellos firman un contrato en el que dicen que les van a poner X a cambio de Y euros. El que luego Gowex diga que ha ganado 10*Y, sencillamente, no es su problema.



y el resto de casas de análisis? los que les recomendaban y aún recomiendan? qué hacían?


----------



## atman (4 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ojo que salen numeros de li de gow ny y le paga 2 pelas en rsnkia empiezan a despertar algunos
> Nueva York sólo reconoce un contrato de 600.000 euros a Gowex y 4 firmas - elEconomista.es
> Nueva York sólo reconoce un contrato de 600.000 euros a Gowex y 4 firmas
> 600.000 entre 4 firmas y gow hablaba de 7,5 millones y gotham de 2 a ver si va ser aun peor la cosa
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Gotham no hablaba de 2 millones, sino de 200.000, que encaja bastante con esos 600.000 entre 4.


----------



## Krim (4 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y el resto de casas de análisis? los que les recomendaban y aún recomiendan? qué hacían?



No sé. ¿A lo mejor lo mismo que cuando le ponían la triple A a empresas que quebraron 2 meses después?

Anda que, como sois los magufos. Tan irracionalmente escépticos para unas cosas, y crédulos como mi sobrino de 6 años para otras.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> No sé. ¿A lo mejor lo mismo que cuando le ponían la triple A a empresas que quebraron 2 meses después?
> 
> Anda que, como sois los magufos. Tan irracionalmente escépticos para unas cosas, y crédulos como mi sobrino de 6 años para otras.



la pregunta era irónica

mientras me entre pasta, trago.


----------



## Tono (4 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y el resto de casas de análisis? los que les recomendaban y aún recomiendan? qué hacían?



Calentar el valor, que es lo que da ganancia a esta gente. El chicharro caliente genera un montón de beneficios.

Parece mentira que usté lo pregunte.:rolleye:

Echo de menos sus análisis de ayer de Montebalito y demás chafalladas, con su disclaimer por supuesto.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jul 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

el segundo tramo bajista comienza ahora :no:


----------



## Tio Masclet (4 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> el segundo tramo bajista comienza ahora :no:



Buenos días.
¿A cerrar el gap 9450?


----------



## ponzi (4 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> esos 49, estamos hablando de tesorería o por ejemplo puede incluir una valoración de activos hinchada como podría ser autocartera?



Esos 49 mill son solo imposiciones a plazo fijo "activo corriente", vamos el deposito de toda la vida.La autocartera va en el neto.Cuando una empresa tiene una posicion de caja o en depositos tan potente para lo pequeña que es,en la memoria dejs todo explicado.Animo a que compareis el informe con Baron de ley, dicen en que banco esta que tienen en deuda soberana de que paises y a que vencimiento


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jul 2014)

no hay fuelza , es inutil camaradas , cierro cortos 11020 en 11050 ::

cargamos largos :fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Calentar el valor, que es lo que da ganancia a esta gente. El chicharro caliente genera un montón de beneficios.
> 
> Parece mentira que usté lo pregunte.:rolleye:
> 
> Echo de menos sus análisis de ayer de Montebalito y demás chafalladas, con su disclaimer por supuesto.









análisis es fácil por AT, precio luchando con la MM200 y resistencia, si la supera arriba un rato, si no a la directriz de abajo y stop

---------- Post added 04-jul-2014 at 01:28 ----------

tuit de jenaro el de los 14:

https://twitter.com/jero_net


----------



## Namreir (4 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no hay fuelza , es inutil camaradas , cierro cortos 11020 en 11050 ::
> 
> cargamos largos :fiufiu:



Si nos hubieses hecgo caso, no habrias palmado pasta gacelilla.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jul 2014)

30 pipos que dejo de ganar en realidad , ayer me la pase pipeando y me levante unos 150 piponazos :Baile:


----------



## bertok (4 Jul 2014)

y que la peña todavía pensara que una capitalización de 1.400 millardos en Gowex era normal cuando no un chollo para el largo plazo.

pasa poco para lo indocumentada que es la peña.

cuando gire el mercado vamos a ver lo mismo pero en menor escala en muchos, muchos valores y las excusas serán las mismas.

show must go on


----------



## FranR (4 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 30 pipos que dejo de ganar en realidad , ayer me la pase pipeando y me levante unos 150 piponazos :Baile:



Fantástico, lo mismo ya no tenemos que volver a ver ese mueble de conglomerado en su salón. Compre algo bonito y funcional. ::

Ah y unas sillas!!!


----------



## erpako (4 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> y que la peña todavía pensara que una capitalización de 1.400 millardos en Gowex era normal cuando no un chollo para el largo plazo.
> 
> pasa poco para lo indocumentada que es la peña.
> 
> ...



Probablemente acabe cotizando a menos de 1€. Nadie se va a fiar de ella.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Jul 2014)

Aún hay un montón de peña que no suelta hasta los 20 euros, que eso es lo que dicen ellos que valen y nada más.

No cuenta con:

- el tiempo que puede tardar eso (incluso años y para una gacela binguera, ir haciendo entradas/salidas continuamente le llevara la cuenta a cero y al aburrimiento, es indiferente)

-o que nunca llegue a eso .


----------



## erpako (4 Jul 2014)

Respecto a ENAGÁS:


> a intención del Gobierno además es que Enagás, el gestor de la red de transporte, "haga el transporte y la regasificación lo más barato posible". Por ese motivo, se espera que la retribución del bono más 350 puntos básicos que se está recibiendo se recortará. Industria está trabajando en una circular para revisar la metodología de las tarifas del gas . El objetivo es avanzar en la Directiva Europea. La intención del Ejecutivo es presentar unas reglas "explícitas para asignar cada concepto de coste, de forma transparente, objetiva y no discriminada". En concreto, se plantea el cambio del sistema postal por el de entrada salida, con tarifas independientes y que estén calculadas teniendo en cuenta los flujos físicos
> 
> Leer más: Industria prepara la reforma del gas con un recorte de 370 millones - elEconomista.es Industria prepara la reforma del gas con un recorte de 370 millones - elEconomista.es


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jul 2014)

cerramos largos 11050 en 11080 y abrimos cortos con tres cullons :Baile:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 Jul 2014)

Buenos dias.

De Rankia...


> De repente en ING mis acciones han pasado a valer 0.... que ha pasado???



Este foro es una mina.


----------



## Krim (4 Jul 2014)

No os preocupeis que Jenaro ha salido a correr.

No, literalmente, que está haciendo footing por Madrid. Lo decía un twit XD.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> No os preocupeis que Jenaro ha salido a correr.
> 
> No, literalmente, que está haciendo footing por Madrid. Lo decía un twit XD.



No queda claro si ha dicho salir a corre o salir corriendo. ::


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jul 2014)

Let’s Gowex; ¿y ahora qué?


ese gráfico es muy conocido entre la gente de burbuja


----------



## Topongo (4 Jul 2014)

erpako dijo:


> Respecto a ENAGÁS:



Habrá que ver si esto esta descontado , esta descontado algo peor y vuela como ree o que leches pasa el desenlace es hoy? Me suena haberlo leido

Edito porque me habia dejado la opcion pandoro que es posible también claro

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 Jul 2014)

Otro de RanKia...



> Re: GOWEX
> 
> si pusieramos todas nuestras acciones en venta ha 70 euros que pasaria?



Son unos tradres mu buenos, estos...


----------



## Topongo (4 Jul 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Otro de RanKia...
> 
> 
> 
> Son unos tradres mu buenos, estos...



Son carne de troleo 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Se vende (4 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Gotham no hablaba de 2 millones, sino de 200.000, que encaja bastante con esos 600.000 entre 4.



El titular es bastante sensacionalista, a lo largo del artículo añade lo siguiente:

"Cuando el proyecto Wireless Corridor Challenge se materializó a finales de septiembre del año pasado, Gowex se hizo responsable de proveer Internet sin cables a zonas de Long Island City, Brownsville, Harlem, Staten Island y el Bronx. La iniciativa de la ciudad de Nueva York implica también inversiones del sector privado y cuando el ex alcalde de Nueva York, Michael Bloomberg, hizo público el proyecto, *se habló de una suma total de 13,5 millones de dólares teniendo en cuenta la participación de inversores privados*."

Veremos en que queda porque lo que sale en el titular es la inversión pública y lo lógico sería hablar también de la privada. S2


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jul 2014)

rankia:


Madre mía las declaraciones hoy de Alberto Iturralde en Capital Radio. Ha indicado que todo ha sido un chanchullo del núcleo de accionistas mayoritarios de Gowex. Han inflado la acción publicitándose en todos los medios, foros, twitter, etc. Han hecho subir las acciones a 20 y luego han contactado con Gotham para que hiciera un informe demoledor para hacer bajar a plomo la valoración de las acciones. Gotham sólo ha hecho su trabajo pagado por el propio núcleo duro de Gowex.

Madre mía. Espero que no sea verdad. Aunque no me da mucha confianza que Jenaro hubiera sido anteriormente responsable de una compañía "de a céntimo" que presentó irregularidades. Eso de que Jenaro haya tenido experiencia en ese tipo de mercado de valores...

Por cierto, parece ser (diario El País) que diversas operadoras españolas de telecomunicaciones (Telefónica, Jazztel, Colt y Orange) han indicado que no tenían constancia de tener una relación comercial como cliente con Gowex. No he podido confirmar la noticia.

Todas esas informaciones son las que he oído esta mañana. Vaya tela...


----------



## bertok (4 Jul 2014)

España en estado puro y genuina esencia


----------



## ghkghk (4 Jul 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Otro de RanKia...
> 
> 
> 
> Son unos tradres mu buenos, estos...




He intentado responderle con respeto... Pero es jodido ::

---------- Post added 04-jul-2014 at 10:33 ----------

Y hablando de otra basura, si hoy cierra Edreams en verde será su tercer día consecutivo sin pérdidas... Un 5-6% alejado de mínimos.

¿He oído "suelo"? ¿A la de una...?


----------



## Muttley (4 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> y que la peña todavía pensara que una capitalización de 1.400 millardos en Gowex era normal cuando no un chollo para el largo plazo.
> 
> pasa poco para lo indocumentada que es la peña.
> 
> ...



Seguimos igual y no hemos aprendido nada. Creo que la gente no sabe el tamaño que tiene que tener una empresa (y lo que tiene que facturar!!!) para "valer"1400 millones de leuros...y que carajo ha cambiado para que "valiera" 400 millones más en solo 6 meses (pasó los 1000 millones en Dic2013).
Si es que capitalizaba más que NH hoteles. Surrealista.


----------



## Topongo (4 Jul 2014)

Muttley dijo:


> Seguimos igual y no hemos aprendido nada. Creo que la gente no sabe el tamaño que tiene que tener una empresa (y lo que tiene que facturar!!!) para "valer"1400 millones de leuros...y que carajo ha cambiado para que "valiera" 400 millones más en solo 6 meses (pasó los 1000 millones en Dic2013).
> Si es que capitalizaba más que NH hoteles. Surrealista.



Nh no tiene a genaro que es un tio guay

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (4 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> rankia:
> 
> 
> Madre mía las declaraciones hoy de Alberto Iturralde en Capital Radio. Ha indicado que todo ha sido un chanchullo del núcleo de accionistas mayoritarios de Gowex. Han inflado la acción publicitándose en todos los medios, foros, twitter, etc. Han hecho subir las acciones a 20 y luego han contactado con Gotham para que hiciera un informe demoledor para hacer bajar a plomo la valoración de las acciones. Gotham sólo ha hecho su trabajo pagado por el propio núcleo duro de Gowex.
> ...



¿Cómo funcionan las posiciones cortas? - Libre Mercado

Siempre hay contraparte


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Jul 2014)

Ostia , ostia

Esto me empieza a sonar a...







Jenaro el de los 14 (1974) - FilmAffinity

Jenaro, el que le toca una quiniela de 14 y se hace rico...

:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jul 2014)

Sobre lo de NY:
NYC Announces Wifi, Broadband Initiatives and New Homepage | TechPresident



> Funding for the program will come from $3.4 million in private sector commitments, according to a city press release, while the city will provide $900,000 for the implementation through the EDC



es privado+público, pero la cantidad que decían no aparece en estas noticias, no sé


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Nh no tiene a genaro que es un tio guay
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



El es el "choosed" (ver su twitter) one y hace "running" por las mañanas :no:


----------



## ponzi (4 Jul 2014)

Creo que con esto ya es suficiente

*Viernes*

Gowex, suspendida de cotizacin, tiene hasta la apertura de maana para aclarar sus cuentas

*Lunes*

Gowex presentará el próximo lunes al MAB su respuesta al informe de Gotham - elEconomista.es

Y el lunes dirá el martes

@Tono me temo que vas a tener razón, como no se actue rápido al final las pocas pruebas que existan van a desaparecer. 

La realidad a día de hoy:

1)Faltan datos en su contabilidad

2)No coinciden las cifras

3)Jenaro esta dando largas

4)Sus clientes y proveedores se están desmarcando

No pinta bien


----------



## Durmiente (4 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Let’s Gowex; ¿y ahora qué?
> 
> 
> ese gráfico es muy conocido entre la gente de burbuja




¿El calentamiento Gowal?


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El es el "choosed" (ver su twitter) one y hace "running" por las mañanas :no:









Juan Lu!!!!

:8::8::8:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Juan Lu!!!!
> 
> :8::8::8:



JAJAJAJA







Dios los cría...


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El es el "choosed" (ver su twitter) one y hace "running" por las mañanas :no:



un tio gay ? ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿El calentamiento Gowal?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jul 2014)

Ya lo puse el otro día, un Thank, que poco admiráis el Arte! 








[AW mode off]


----------



## Tono (4 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> análisis es fácil por AT, precio luchando con la MM200 y resistencia, si la supera arriba un rato, si no a la directriz de abajo y stop






me encanta ese lenguaje tan técnico que usa para rebuznar :Aplauso::Aplauso:


apunta maneras, algún día llegara tan alto y tan calvo como el runner








Disclaimer: yo sí tengo intereses en todo lo que comento.

El Botín ya ha hecho la trampa de la vieja. Subida a máximos de 7,92, caída hasta 7,55 y rebote ayer hasta 7,85, parecía que iba a romper máximos de nuevo para atacar los 8€. 
Hoy vuelve a caer con fuerza, veremos donde quieren parar. Esta sí puede ser la caída buena para entrar antes del dividendo del día 14.

FER e IBER saliendo por la puerta grande tras el dividendo y recuperando en dos días lo descontado :Baile:


----------



## atman (4 Jul 2014)

Tono, en mi opinión se está usted pasando...


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> me encanta ese lenguaje tan técnico que usa para rebuznar :Aplauso::Aplauso:







es AT, lo quiera o no. Y hay tantos ATs como interpretaciones.


Antesdeayer, un análisis técnico de BME comentaba que entre ayer y hoy no me daba que superase máximos, y que hoy podría marcar un mínimo más abajo que ayer.


Yo entiendo que usted solo compre valores top. Pero no respeta a los que compran según le den entradas por AT.

Y sigue atacando solo a los chicharros, de los otros valores que le puse ayer no comenta nada. Pierde puntos.









Una visión del ibex por ondas, según ponían en rankia hace 1 semana:
IBEX desde un punto de vista de Elliott a Largo Plazo - Rankia












Los 10.280 son un punto que en caso de perdidas, si que abririan la puerta a mayores caidas, (a la zona 10.000 - 9.000) es la zona para un posible giro y vuelta a maxímos.

Luego que cada uno con su forma de especular determine el momento y el timing para entrar. Desde mi punto de vista ahora no es momento de abrir largos, pero tampoco cortos.

Es tan solo un mapa de ruta, y luego el mercado decide y nosotros nos adaptamos a él.

Saludos, Suerte y Stops


----------



## Hannibal (4 Jul 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Otro de RanKia...
> 
> 
> 
> Son unos tradres mu buenos, estos...



Yo desconocía este foro hasta todo este asunto. Pero si llego a saber que mis compañeros de andanzas en esta empresa eran estos himbersores, hace tiempo que hubiera huido de esta empresa :ouch:

En fin, sólo nos queda rezar por un comunicado contundente; para mí es obvio que los 20 no los volvemos a ver en años salvo que el WE2 famoso acabe siendo una mina (pero de verdad, con ingresos muy claros y abundantes).

En todo caso sí parece cierto, sobre el tema de Nueva York, que Gowex nunca dijo que se llevaran varios gritones de dólares por ese contrato. Esto tampoco aclara nada porque aquí el problema no es ver si la empresa mintió en sus comunicados, que parece que no. Lo importante es ver las cuentas en global.

Y bueno, aunque esto no sirve de mucho ya... este artículo es muy interesante desde el putno de vista de los que estaís fuera a la par que negativo para los que estamos dentro. Parece ser que ni mucho menos han acabado de recomprar las acciones prestadas, así que tendrán que echar más carne al asador para ver si más gente les vende.
¿Interdin el brazo ejecutor de Gotham City Research? | Blog | Bolsa.com


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (4 Jul 2014)

Buenos días.
Yo lo que ya he dicho.
A partir de ahora los del batmovil son el mejor hindicador tésnico que hay para alerta extrema de ostiazos siderales juas juas juas


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Jul 2014)

Buenos dias. 

Hoy me he despertado budista, no hay futuro ni pasado, solo presente.... La bolsa, las plusvis y el money son solo ilusión. o

Pero el lunes terminaré el viaje astral y volveré a mi ser, así que ruego que durante el fin de semana se cachondeen de los que compramos Gowex a su gusto pero pido tregua para el lunes, a fin de recomponer nuestras alteradas neuronas.

Fin del Hecho Relevante.

Nota. Modo Jenaro el calvo off


----------



## Tono (4 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Tono, en mi opinión se está usted pasando...



Me hace mucha gracia que critiquemos las trampas burdas de Gowex, que se ha calentado el valor por los foros, que se ha llenado de gráficas cada esquina de internet para que se viera su subida libre y atrapar el máximo número de gacelas... y sin embargo no nos demos cuenta como sutilmente alguien lo está haciendo aquí todos los días con valores de baja capitalización y en caída libre. 
Nos es que esa persona los recomiende a gritos, pero todos los días los cita con su gráfica adjunta entre los miles de post que bombardea. La cuestión es dejarlo caer a ver si alguien pica.
Nunca dice lo que caen cuando caen (un -40% todos ellos este año), nunca dice el dinero que mueven para subirlas o bajarlas. Sólo que dan entrada y dejan velas guapas y el cuidata... un besito para el cuidata.


ya dí las explicaciones pertinentes de por qué tengo claro que se está haciendo eso y que aquí aquí hay calientavalores. 
No hay cosa que me violente más que la falta de honradez. Y no tengo pelos en la lengua para acusar.
si alguien le molesta, que le dé a la rueda del ratón.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jul 2014)

cerramos cortos 11080 en 11055 y cargamos largos :Baile: :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 04-jul-2014 at 11:38 ----------

Tengo que defender al señor o señora ane , foreros como el son necesarios para llevar al gacelerio al matadero ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jul 2014)

Eso de calentar valores como va? 







::


----------



## Topongo (4 Jul 2014)

Volumen "demigrante" de nuevo en Enagas después de lo que movió ayer, supongo que ya se ha hecho cambio de cromos salida de los dividenderos traidores y recuperamos el tran-tran a ver si el comunicado ese de hoy no jode mucho la cosa, a mi me da que ayer dio oportunidad buenísima en los 22.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Me hace mucha gracia que critiquemos las trampas burdas de Gowex, que se ha calentado el valor por los foros, que se ha llenado de gráficas cada esquina de internet para que se viera su subida libre y atrapar el máximo número de gacelas... y sin embargo no nos demos cuenta como sutilmente alguien lo está haciendo aquí todos los días con valores de baja capitalización y en caída libre.
> Nos es que esa persona los recomiende a gritos, pero todos los días los cita con su gráfica adjunta entre los miles de post que bombardea. La cuestión es dejarlo caer a ver si alguien pica.
> Nunca dice lo que caen cuando caen (un -40% todos ellos este año), nunca dice el dinero que mueven para subirlas o bajarlas. Sólo que dan entrada y dejan velas guapas y el cuidata... un besito para el cuidata.
> 
> ...






Esa es su opinión, que se supone respetable.

Pero otro como usted podría decir que usted siempre está diciendo de comprar los mismos san-fer-bme. Y otra gente carbón, otros la holandesa, etc (de los que pongo gráficos también, y no llevo porque no he comprado fuera de España). Viga-Paja

Pero sin más oiga. 

Yo MTBA (que repito, pongo gráficos porque lo llevo), y cuando me dé salida por arriba o por abajo, me saldré. Y compraré otro chicharro, o igual en breve Airbus o Tubacexes si me da entrada, y pondré su gráfico justificando el porqué entro y mientras evolucione.


s2


----------



## Tonto Simon (4 Jul 2014)

Para ane. Si quieres quitarle la razón a tono, que yo creo que algo lleva, dedíquese a no colgar en los meses venideros chicharros como los mencionados. Hágalos para usted pero no los cuelgue por aquí y asunto solucionado.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jul 2014)

Palo duro con ane :no:

postea lo que quieras chaval , esto es un foro libre inocho:


----------



## moisty70 (4 Jul 2014)

Que le den a la rueda del ratón si no les gustan tus gráficos.


----------



## Topongo (4 Jul 2014)

Tenemos el salvame aquí montado, van a venir de rankia al final a trolearnos ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jul 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Para ane. Si quieres quitarle la razón a tono, que yo creo que algo lleva, dedíquese a no colgar en los meses venideros chicharros como los mencionados. Hágalos para usted pero no los cuelgue por aquí y asunto solucionado.



Yo no opino igual. Este foro, desde que soy su amo, señor y líder del ZAST más exitoso que la humanidad haya conocido, se ha caracterizado por su buen ambiente y porque cada uno cuelgue lo que le sale de los huevos/huevas (hago distinción, aunque me repatée, por el profundo respeto a nuestras _foreras_.) Si es una burrada se le ownea, se acepta deportivamente y no pasa nada. 

Todos somos mayorcitos para saber donde metemos nuestro dinero, y si uno pierde pasta por seguir lo que un tio del hinternec diga (por muy comechichis que sea :, pues hoyja, se lo tiene más que merecido!


Y ya en serio, compren ANR para ayer. SLW no, SLW el lunes.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo no opino igual. Este foro, desde que soy su amo, señor y líder del ZAST más exitoso que la humanidad haya conocido, se ha caracterizado por su buen ambiente y porque cada uno cuelgue lo que le sale de los huevos/huevas (hago distinción, aunque me repatée, por el profundo respeto a nuestras.) Si es una burrada se le ownea, se acepta deportivamente y no pasa nada.
> 
> Todos somos mayorcitos para saber donde metemos nuestro dinero, y si uno pierde pasta por seguir lo que un tio del hinternec diga (por muy comechichis que sea :, pues hoyja, se lo tiene más que merecido!
> 
> ...




Toda la razón.

Y por cierto, si le compran su morralla no tendrán dinero para subirme mis Edreams y Gowex. No moleste.


----------



## Tio Masclet (4 Jul 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Para ane. Si quieres quitarle la razón a tono, que yo creo que algo lleva, dedíquese a no colgar en los meses venideros chicharros como los mencionados. Hágalos para usted pero no los cuelgue por aquí y asunto solucionado.



Yo creo que Ane puede postear lo que crea conveniente. En este foro se ha posteado sobre valores "serios" y chicharoos por parte de todo tipo de foreros.
Creo que el que puede operar y tomar decisiones sobre en que valor entrar ya es mayor de 18 años (lo que no significa que mentalmente lo sea).
Por lo tanto Ane, siga posteando las gráficas y opiniones que estime conveniente.
Yo hace meses que deje los chicharros (me queda FCEL para fondo de pensiones) y he ganado y perdido yo. Al final mi saldo ha sido positivo, pero ahora no tengo ganas de seguir chicharreando.


----------



## Tono (4 Jul 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Para ane. Si quieres quitarle la razón a tono, que yo creo que algo lleva, dedíquese a no colgar en los meses venideros chicharros como los mencionados. Hágalos para usted pero no los cuelgue por aquí y asunto solucionado.



esto mismo se lo dije yo hace un par de meses acusándolo/a de lo mismo que ahora y luego pidiendo disculpas por si me equivocaba. Su actitud sigue siendo igual.

No tiene nada que ver que alguien diga que entra en un valor de mierda para jugársela al todo o nada (ANR, Gowex, Prisa, Ezentis, Codere, etc), eso no es calentar nada, con hacer que lo que hace esta persona machaconamente.

Por supuesto yo sí tengo intereses en BME, FER, IBER, SAN, etc y con toda honestidad lo digo, sombrero incluído. ¿Caliento yo el SAN? ¿BME? :XX::XX:


----------



## Durmiente (4 Jul 2014)

A mi no me molestan los gráficos de chicharros.

No me molestan.

Simplemente.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jul 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Para ane. Si quieres quitarle la razón a tono, que yo creo que algo lleva, dedíquese a no colgar en los meses venideros chicharros como los mencionados. Hágalos para usted pero no los cuelgue por aquí y asunto solucionado.





Podría ser una opción, pero entonces qué pongo? Solo del ibex? AMS? Airbus? Tubacex? Grifols? Arcelor? Acerinox? IAG? Porque también los he tenido y he puesto gráficos a saco de ellos. Pero esto no se dice. ANR? 

*En serio, respóndame, cuáles pego y cuáles no?*







Creo, me parece, que los no registrados no pueden ver la fotos en el foro, no? 
Siguiendo esta argumentación, según Tono, entre que solo lo ven los registrados y que la gente del hilo ya está "advertida contra mí" y los de fuera no pueden verlo, la argumentación de Tono se cae por su propio peso en mi proyecto maligno de coger incautos. Allá cada uno.


La verdad, cansa todo esto y hace pesado el hilo, al menos eso pienso yo. Un hilo en el que participan, ¿70-80? personas, con opinión propia, pues mucho no me ayuda en mi proyecto de estafar, me debería acercarme también a rankia o invertia quizás.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> esto mismo se lo dije yo hace un par de meses acusándolo/a de lo mismo que ahora y luego pidiendo disculpas por si me equivocaba. Su actitud sigue siendo igual.
> 
> No tiene nada que ver que alguien diga que entra en un valor de mierda para jugársela al todo o nada (ANR, Gowex, Prisa, Ezentis, Codere, etc), eso no es calentar nada, con hacer que lo que hace esta persona machaconamente.
> 
> Por supuesto yo sí tengo intereses en BME, FER, IBER, SAN, etc y con toda honestidad lo digo, sombrero incluído. ¿Caliento yo el SAN? ¿BME? :XX::XX:



Tu eres un calenturiento, no hay duda.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Jul 2014)

Tono se te está yendo la pinza. ¿Será el sombrero?


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jul 2014)

primera denuncia contra Gowex:

Javier Flores: “Asinver demandará hoy a Gowex por falsedad”

l4 julio, 2014

El culebrón de Gowex llega a los tribunales. La compañía proveedora de Wi-Fi gratuito podría recibir hoy la primera demanda por su actuación tras el informe de Gotham City Resarch en el que se le acusa de falsear sus cuentas y se otorga a sus acciones un valor de 0 euros. Javier Flores, analista y responsable del Servicio de Estudios y Análisis de Asinver, ha adelantado en Gestiona Radio que la asociación va a presentar una demanda por falsedad ante la Fiscalía a lo largo del viernes.

La demanda no irá dirigida sólo contra Gowex. También contra Ernst&Young -el asesor de la firma-, contra el MAB y el consejero delegado de la compañía, Jenaro García.

“Gowex está actuando tarde y mal y sólo con un acto de fe parece defenderse la posición que mantienen”, señala Flores. El analista explica que “ha incumplido el plazo que les dio el MAB para dar explicaciones y que son cada vez más aquellas situaciones que no han sido desmentidas por la compañía y que han sembrado una duda importante”. Una actuación que tiene repercusiones. “Se han evaporado casi 900 millones de capitalización y hay miles de pequeños inversores atrapados y cautivos. Estamos ante una situación que no puede ser ajena a un examen muy detallado y quizás incluso judicial”, concluye.


----------



## Tono (4 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tu eres un calenturiento, no hay duda.



yo no le digo a nadie lo que tiene que poner o dejar de poner

pero soy libre de opinar como todo el mundo sobre lo aquí escrito

opino que Ane es un calientavalores con más cara que espalda y que rebuzna más que Platero a ritmo de miles de post al mes.

para otros es un gran forero, estupendo también

Dicho esto, para mí queda zanjada la cuestión.


----------



## tarrito (4 Jul 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> 
> Hoy me he despertado budista, no hay futuro ni pasado, solo presente.... La bolsa, las plusvis y el money son solo ilusión. o
> 
> ...



"... al fin entiendo que el pasado y el futuro solo existen hoy ..." :Baile:

[YOUTUBE]Y846HGxUDsg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tono (4 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Podría ser una opción, pero entonces qué pongo? Solo del ibex? AMS? Airbus? Tubacex? Grifols? Arcelor? Acerinox? IAG? Porque también los he tenido y he puesto gráficos a saco de ellos. Pero esto no se dice. ANR?
> 
> *En serio, respóndame, cuáles pego y cuáles no?*
> 
> ...



Yo no le digo lo que tiene que hacer. Sólo digo lo que hace.

pegue lo que le salga del comechichis 

y yo responderé lo que opine de ello

también me gusta rebuznar, valga la rebuznancia.


sacabó.


----------



## Tio Masclet (4 Jul 2014)

Havblando de bolsa, no parece hoy un buen día para los bancos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> yo no le digo a nadie lo que tiene que poner o dejar de poner
> 
> pero soy libre de opinar como todo el mundo sobre lo aquí escrito
> 
> ...



Te lo decía por tu súbito interés en los balnearios....::


----------



## tarrito (4 Jul 2014)

hay que comprar Alibaba cuando salga a bolsa ... con ese nombre no puede ser mala hinbersion ... todo esto lo deduzco por TT 8:


----------



## atman (4 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Me hace mucha gracia que critiquemos las trampas burdas de Gowex, que se ha calentado el valor por los foros, que se ha llenado de gráficas cada esquina de internet para que se viera su subida libre y atrapar el máximo número de gacelas... y sin embargo no nos demos cuenta como sutilmente alguien lo está haciendo aquí todos los días con valores de baja capitalización y en caída libre.
> Nos es que esa persona los recomiende a gritos, pero todos los días los cita con su gráfica adjunta entre los miles de post que bombardea. La cuestión es dejarlo caer a ver si alguien pica.
> Nunca dice lo que caen cuando caen (un -40% todos ellos este año), nunca dice el dinero que mueven para subirlas o bajarlas. Sólo que dan entrada y dejan velas guapas y el cuidata... un besito para el cuidata.
> 
> ...



Usted tendrá su opinión, que a estas alturas ya todos tenemos muy clara. Y que unos compartirán y otros no.

Pero eso no obsta para que pierda las formas hasta llegar al insulto.

Este hilo siempre se ha caracterizado por la educación y el buen rollo. Y me gustaría que siguiese siendo así.


----------



## Tono (4 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Te lo decía por tu súbito interés en los balnearios....::



mejor en balnearios que en saunas, no?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> mejor en balnearios que en saunas, no?



Eso hay que preguntárselo al jatencio, que de eso sabe tela.:fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jul 2014)

http://red-investment.foroa*ctivo.com/t31-gowex

flipante
quiten el asterisco

y fíjense en las fechas de los posts


----------



## Tono (4 Jul 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Havblando de bolsa, no parece hoy un buen día para los bancos.



ayer comenté que en el BBVA hubo una estampida de más de 5000M, cantidad que yo no recuerdo haber visto mover en un día. No fue normal. Y hoy está bajando todo lo subido ayer. ¿Pillada monumental?

Parece que el SAN repite su vieja jugada de rebote cazagacelas, para tirar el valor lo máximo posible antes del dividendo, reventando SL. Lo comento en un post anterior.

Veremos como acaba esta semana. Tiene toda la pinta de que empieza la caída de corrección gorda.


----------



## Topongo (4 Jul 2014)

Y las boobs de los viernes?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tonto Simon (4 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Podría ser una opción, pero entonces qué pongo? Solo del ibex? AMS? Airbus? Tubacex? Grifols? Arcelor? Acerinox? IAG? Porque también los he tenido y he puesto gráficos a saco de ellos. Pero esto no se dice. ANR?
> 
> *En serio, respóndame, cuáles pego y cuáles no?*
> 
> ...



Yo no soy nadie para decirle a alguien que poste o deje de postear, ojo, de hecho los análisis de ane ni los miro, sólo quería mediar aportando una solución en mi modesta opinión. Tb es cierto que aunque comparto la opinión de tono, no me gustan sus formas.
Dicho esto ane, la diferencia entre que valores puedas colgar y cuales no es sencillo. Los valores que mueven suficiente volumen no son manipulables por lo que se pueda decir en este foro. Y ya sabemos todos cuales son...

---------- Post added 04-jul-2014 at 12:36 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> http://red-investment.foroa*ctivo.com/t31-gowex
> 
> flipante
> quiten el asterisco
> ...



Jajaja, a este lo pusieron fino en el foro de rankia, ahora :rolleye:::


----------



## peseteuro (4 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> http://red-investment.foroa*ctivo.com/t31-gowex
> 
> flipante
> quiten el asterisco
> ...




Y en ese momento todavía le quedaba casi otro 100% de subida ::



y yo que veo al IBEX, SP500 ... por el mismo camino ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jul 2014)

ibex:







tercera semana con min y max decrecientes. Para seguir esta tendencia y no abrir la semana que viene por encima de la línea, deberíamos cerrar hoy por debajo de 11.030 aprox


----------



## Antigona (4 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> No sólo bajó a 50€, llegó a bajar a 30 desde más de 230€.
> No hay mucho que explicar, fue el reflejo perfecto de la burbuja. En el foro se habló bastante de este caso.
> 
> Sus acciones empezaron a subir, llegando a ser la constructora de mayor capitalización del Ibex y el primer valor en superar los 200€/acción, cuando todo era vino, rosas y ladrillos en España.
> ...



Lol, no lo sabía.

Pues entonces en Rankia tiene que haber alguno que otro pillado :XX:, eso sí es una buena pillada, y siendo como son de que "invierten a largo plazo" y "el precio no significa nada", los veo todavía hay pillados, porque "si no vendes no pierdes" ::::


----------



## Durmiente (4 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ayer comenté que en el BBVA hubo una estampida de más de 5000M, cantidad que yo no recuerdo haber visto mover en un día. No fue normal. Y hoy está bajando todo lo subido ayer. ¿Pillada monumental?
> 
> Parece que el SAN repite su vieja jugada de rebote cazagacelas, para tirar el valor lo máximo posible antes del dividendo, reventando SL. Lo comento en un post anterior.
> 
> Veremos como acaba esta semana. Tiene toda la pinta de que empieza *la caída de corrección gorda*.




¿Te refieres en concreto a SAN o a todos los valores, en general?


----------



## Hannibal (4 Jul 2014)

Sobre el enésimo debate entre Ane-Tono, que casi ni he seguido por falta de tiempo, sólo diré que para mí Ane es un@ de l@s usuari@s que más información aporta y todo eso, pero diré algo más que no sé si alguna vez dije. 

En su momento me ayudó muchísimo por privado, tanto a estudiar indicadores como el comechichis como con recomendaciones, pero ojo, no que este usuario me dijera "compra aquí", que quede claro, sino que yo le pedía ayuda para interpretar un gráfico de alguna empresa que me diera entrada y confirmaba o desmentía mi interpretación según fuera el caso. Y no hablo de un par de mensajes, en pocas semanas superariamos el centenar de mensajes de sobra. 

Que por cierto Ane, sabes que siempre agradecí enormemente tu ayuda, y mucho de lo poco que sé, aunque siga siendo un pésimo trader como se ha visto con gowex, es gracias a ti. Lo de gowex no es cosa tuya, por supuesto, ya podía haberte echo más caso :ouch:

En resumen, que sí que cuelga muchos gráficos, que ya sé que a muchos no les interesa Natra ni Montebalito pero joder, en esos valores precisamente hay que tener toda la información posible para entrar y es más que normal que si Ane quiera entrar, investigue todo al milímetro ya sea por técnico o fundamental. Si a alguien no le interesa esos valores, pues que no los lea, igual que a algunos no les interesa tener dividendos y deben leer a Tono dando la matraca con IBE, FER o BME. Por cierto Tono, también te doy las gracias por lo de BME que es lo único que me va bien.

Así que o empezamos a comportarnos como adultos, o...


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jul 2014)

por si había dudas del fiscal-"abogado" Horrach:
Vozpópuli - El fiscal Horrach ocultó al juez Castro durante un mes la confesión del contable del Instituto Nóos


----------



## tarrito (4 Jul 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> ...
> 
> Así que o empezamos a comportarnos como adultos, o aquí va a haber hondonadas de ostias.



no joribie, hombre!
es queee le he cogido aprecio a este multi y da muuuuchaaa pereza hacer multi-login de ése a lo largo del día 
:fiufiu:


----------



## Hannibal (4 Jul 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> no joribie, hombre!
> es queee le he cogido aprecio a este multi y da muuuuchaaa pereza hacer multi-login de ése a lo largo del día
> :fiufiu:



Ahora que me releo esa frase ha quedado muy seria porque el resto del texto sí lo era, así que edito y pongo gif mejor :cook:

P.D. No nos intente engañar, todos sabemos que hustec ya tiene multi, es el jato y el plimo del jato a la vez.


----------



## asador de manteca (4 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> http://red-investment.foroa*ctivo.com/t31-gowex
> 
> flipante
> quiten el asterisco
> ...



¿flipante?

Ese es un charlatán, el mayor calientavalores que existe, lo que dice ahí lo decíamos ya muchos en este mismo foro.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (4 Jul 2014)

¡Buenos días, Hveieros!

Yo soy un lector del hilo con muy muy pocas intervenciones y vengo a confesar que compré Gowex a 7,80 en octubre de 2013 (de hecho estimulado porque en este hilo -no he conseguido recordar quién- hizo un comentario del estilo "precisamente Gowex en absoluto es un chicharro", pero parece que calopez ha perdido el hilo de ese mes). No he vendido en esta caída, no sé si por estoicidad o por inoperancia, y con un metesaca que hice en diciembre (y que me ha supuesto pagar una buena pasta en la renta) estaría aún en verde contando con el último precio antes de la suspensión.

La cosa es que estos días estoy amargado leyendo todo lo que he podido el hilo de rankia y la totalidad de este, y me alegro de que calopez arreglara el servidor para poder leeros y tener algo parecido a una opinión no bipolar. El cuerpo me pide quitármelas de encima a la que se levante la suspensión y olvidarme del tema, pero claro, hay unos límites para compensar minusvalías, hay un miedo a que suban después de vender...

También confieso que con la euforia de las subidas (cuando Gowex llegó a máximos fue más del 50% de mi cartera) estaba más pendiente de los gowies de rankia que de los burbujarras de pro, y hago acto de contricción para no volver a abandonar la ortodoxia del hvei35.


PD: Por cierto, me parece demijrantísimo que aún nadie le haya pedido a Claca explicaciones sobre su papel en Gotham City Research.


----------



## bertok (4 Jul 2014)

*Están ustedes un poco teeeeensos, ¿no?.

Ante tanta tontería, os ponía yo a cavar zanjas donde esconderos en el madmax que va a asolar vuestas vidas pangapalomistas*

Para destensar y tal ::::::


----------



## Tono (4 Jul 2014)

Hannibal, si supieras que tu mismo post te estás contestando a lo que pasa con el AT y los chicharros... y con la gente que facilita el manejo de AT por los foros a otros y avisa desinteresadamente de oportunidades magníficas chicharreras.


este fue el post que me llegó al alma el otro día, cuando comprobé que la subida cantada, para que nadie se la perdiera, se había producido con poco más 1000 euretes y luego el chicharro no llegó a mover ni 8000 en todo el día.

para mucha gente no será nada, para mí lo dice todo.
ahí queda. Vaya magnífica oportunidad avisada con sutileza
a los 2 días cayó un 6% y nunca tocó el 1,24 que se menciona por supuesto.

Chicharros.info y montebalito, de nuevo en la misma frase.



ane agurain dijo:


> si supera 1,24
> como dirían los de chicharros, al cielo
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-jul-2014 at 08:31 ----------
> ...




pido perdón por la mi manifiesta mala educación. Calientavalores y tonto son dos enorme insultos, lo entiendo. 
Pero si me soltara la lengua no me llegaba el diccionario.


* ya sé que si alguien entra a cosas así es culpa suya y bla, bla, bla. No me importa el pecador, allá cada uno con su dinero, me importa el inductor al pecado.


----------



## Plimo del jato (4 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos cortos 11080 en 11055 y cargamos largos :Baile: :Aplauso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-jul-2014 at 11:38 ----------
> 
> Tengo que defender al señor o señora ane , foreros como el son necesarios para llevar al gacelerio al matadero ienso:



Plimo, que me an disho que tenés pulgas.

Jato perruno pulgoiso !!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> *Están ustedes un poco teeeeensos, ¿no?.
> 
> Ante tanta tontería, os ponía yo a cavar zanjas donde esconderos en el madmax que va a asolar vuestas vidas pangapalomistas*
> 
> Para destensar y tal ::::::



Anda y bájate ya de la carroza que te vas a hacer daño :: :: :: :: :: :: :: :: ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jul 2014)

asador de manteca dijo:


> ¿flipante?
> 
> Ese es un charlatán, el mayor calientavalores que existe, lo que dice ahí lo decíamos ya muchos en este mismo foro.



decíamos....2 mensajes.....:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (4 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Anda y bájate ya de la carroza que te vas a hacer daño :: :: :: :: :: :: :: :: ::



Parece un bukake del gayjiro y sus multis que van de rave desde Valde-bobos hasta chueca ::::::


----------



## Chila (4 Jul 2014)

Caballeros, si necesitan padrinos y pistolas, pueden llamarme.
Y añado, montebalitos y porquerias varias, cuanto mas lejos mejor.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Hannibal, si supieras que tu mismo post te estás contestando a lo que pasa con el AT y los chicharros... y con la gente que facilita el manejo de AT por los foros a otros y avisa desinteresadamente de oportunidades magníficas chicharreras.



No quiero extenderme con este tema entre otras cosas porque, como ya he dicho, llevo unos meses con muy poco tiempo y por eso no he podido escribir aquí todo lo que me gustaria ni chicharrear como hacía hasta principios de año. 

Sólo quiero dejar este pantallazo, de esas semanas donde más hablaba con Ane intercambiando opiniones sobre valores. Como vereis, son todos relativos a recomendaciones para que entre en valores :: De nuevo, agradezco a Ane su esfuerzo y tiempo en contestarme.



Y aquí acabo por hoy. Buen finde a todos, todas y todes.

Edito: parece que no se ve bien la imagen, pero pinchando en ella se abirá nueva ventana. Como odio ete servidor :ouch:

P.D.2 Ane, espero que no te importe que ponga esto, doy por hecho que no


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Jul 2014)

Madre mia

Asinver denuncia ante la Fiscalía a Gowex y Jenaro García por falseamiento de cuentas - elEconomista.es

La señora del buscaminas va a estar algo más entretenida...


----------



## Krim (4 Jul 2014)

¿Y Ralph? ¿Otra vez campeón de Europa?

En otro orden de cosas ¿Quien habló de registrarse en Rankia? Joder, si parecen Temas Calientes hablando de bolsa, la madre que los trajo:



> Joder,si esto no es un ataque al MAB en general,que me lo expliquen.Están cayendo todas a plomo.



Un ataque dice el muy cachondo...seguro que el hecho de haber visto el tipo de mierdas que cuelan en el MAB no ha tenido nada que ver. Son loj marvadoh ejpeculadores (No como los gowies, que esos son Himbersores :rolleye que atacan nuejtros mercadoooooos!!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Jul 2014)

Verdes días,

la verdad que el asunto pinta bastante feo, según he leído el próximo lunes antes de las 9 presentaran un HR en la CNMV defendiéndose. De mientras comienzan las denuncias. Ufff. Lo siento por los afectados.

AMZN hoy viene plana....


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Verdes días,
> 
> la verdad que el asunto pinta bastante feo, según he leído el próximo lunes antes de las 9 presentaran un HR en la CNMV defendiéndose. De mientras comienzan las denuncias. Ufff. Lo siento por los afectados.
> 
> AMZN hoy viene plana....



Hoy no hay bolsa en usa...


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Hannibal, si supieras que tu mismo post te estás contestando a lo que pasa con el AT y los chicharros... y con la gente que facilita el manejo de AT por los foros a otros y avisa desinteresadamente de oportunidades magníficas chicharreras.
> 
> 
> este fue el post que me llegó al alma el otro día, cuando comprobé que la subida cantada, para que nadie se la perdiera, se había producido con poco más 1000 euretes y luego el chicharro no llegó a mover ni 8000 en todo el día.
> ...





Tono. El análisis de ese valor, me has pedido TÚ antes y lo he puesto. Si quieres hablar de ese valor por AT, es fácil. que otra persona lo analice y diga. Pero AT.

El otro día TÚ me preguntaste qué las diferencia (a mtba y nat) de una empresa en preconcurso de acreedores, codere, y te respondí con las últimas cuentas publicadas y con datos de AF, aunque no me guie por ellos.


Mi Análisis es el mismo que el de ese día. Hoy creo que ja estado a 1,24. y que tiene un pequeño gap aún por abajo.

Y al ser chicharro, que 3000 euros muevan el valor es un riesgo, no creo que descubramos nada nuevo. Que la gente no es tonta. 

Lo de los insultos sí que queda un poco feo.

Creo que se te metió una idea en la cabeza hace tiempo y va a ser imposible quitarla. Como con Deoleo, el que por cierto, Decloban asumió hace unos dias el haber empezado entre comillas, a meternos el valor en la cabeza y usted me acusaba a mi. Obviamente la culpa no es de él ni por asomo maxime cuando repetia que saliesemos de alimentación.

No he comprado en 2 años ni uno solo de los que llevas, top, porque mi sistema no es el de comprar subirme en tendencia de los grandes. Ni tampoco el dividendo ni el largo plazo (salvo pilladas y nietos)

Tampoco voy a gastar fuerzas en ello, salvo que considere que la manipulación sea flagrante o haya descalificaciones, porque las hace y ha omitido queriendo todos los otros valores, chicharros o no, que he tenido y de los cuáles he puesto mil gráficos en estos meses.

s2


----------



## Tio Masclet (4 Jul 2014)

¿Nada que decir de la hermana pequeña de Gowex?
-20% ahora.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hoy no hay bolsa en usa...



Ya ya, era una broma. La excusa perfecta para salir ya de finde. Fijese que he escrito verdes días, con el Ibex bien rojo, ni lo había mirado hoy la pantalla.


----------



## Topongo (4 Jul 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> ¿Nada que decir de la hermana pequeña de Gowex?
> -20% ahora.



A ver si encuentro mi post sobre ewt no se si fue aquí o rkia dando caña pero otro bluff y pajeo mental elegante... y eso que la lleve ::

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tio Masclet (4 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> A ver si encuentro mi post sobre ewt no se si fue aquí o rkia dando caña pero otro bluff y pajeo mental elegante... y eso que la lleve ::
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



De Enagas ni pío.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (4 Jul 2014)

Acabo de salirme de carbures .......con un -28% no está mal
Me salto mi stop loss mental y tal, menos mal que estaba en casa y con el pc, si no me hacen un anaroto como gowex, creo que en el mab va a haber escandalo


----------



## Tio Masclet (4 Jul 2014)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> Acabo de salirme de carbures .......con un -28% no está mal
> Me salto mi stop loss mental y tal, menos mal que estaba en casa y con el pc, si no me hacen un anaroto como gowex, creo que en el mab va a haber escandalo



Creo que la "apocalipsis chicharril", como algún coforero lo calificó esta semana, no ha acabado todavía.


----------



## Topongo (4 Jul 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> De Enagas ni pío.



:rolleye::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:::baba::baba::Baile:
Menuda reventada y oportunidad que dieron, por aquí algo ya se dijo...:rolleye:
mientras no pase la botella por su sede...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (4 Jul 2014)

Cada uno ya es mayorcito para hacer con su dinero lo que crea conveniente. Opinen, pero no pierdan demasiado las formas.

desde luego, hay que rebajar tensiones. Que ya estamos en el TGIF!!!

[youtube]uDB8jnOMnp4[/youtube]

[youtube]3V4Tdn4C0Js[/youtube]


----------



## Hannibal (4 Jul 2014)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> Acabo de salirme de carbures .......con un -28% no está mal
> Me salto mi stop loss mental y tal, menos mal que estaba en casa y con el pc, si no me hacen un anaroto como gowex, creo que en el mab va a haber escandalo



Creo que hasta el gowexgate casi nadie sabia que las mab tenían que dar muchas menos explicaciones que cualquier empresa del continuo y eso obviamente afecta a la credibilidad de este mercado, aunque mañana gowex justifique incluso mas ingresos de los que han dicho.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (4 Jul 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Creo que la "apocalipsis chicharril", como algún coforero lo calificó esta semana, no ha acabado todavía.




Pinta mal, sip.
Me jode salirme de car, no solo por las perdidas, que aunque abultadas representan poco porcentaje porque solo metí la puntita en esa empresa, si no más bien porque la empresa me gusta y creo que tienen expectativas en el futuro de ser una gran compañía, como suministrador de sus materiales para el mercado de vehículos eléctricos por ejemplo.
Pero lo que no se puede es dejar que la posición se reduzca a cero y convertirse en Himbersor.
Aunque desanimado, hoy es viernes, hace solecito, verano y me voy a poder relajar el resto de la tarde
edito: parece que se ha pardo la hijaputa justo en el punto donde me he salido :XX:


----------



## Topongo (4 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> :rolleye::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:::baba::baba::Baile:
> Menuda reventada y oportunidad que dieron, por aquí algo ya se dijo...:rolleye:
> mientras no pase la botella por su sede...



Ahora el valor si que está para hacer un topongo ::
Fuera bromas estoy tratando de buscar la noticia con la reforma gasista que industria en teoria sacaba hoy, entiendo quela reforma no penaliza a enagas tanto como se pensaba... para algo hemos fichado 6 pp-ros en el consejo...


----------



## Muttley (4 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> :rolleye::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:::baba::baba::Baile:
> Menuda reventada y oportunidad que dieron, por aquí algo ya se dijo...:rolleye:
> mientras no pase la botella por su sede...



Esa espinita la tengo clavada. Llevo Endesa, Iberdrola y BME desde su bajada a los infiernos en 2011-2012 a precios de risa. Enagás la tenía en mira...pero hoyga no se si por falta de decisión o vaya hustec a saber no la tengo. Esperaremos al madmax bertokiano para pillar otra vez a 15 ::

Aún así la que más alegrías (más por lo inesperado) me ha dado ha sido...Dinamia. Y este mes dividendo de 0.7 por acción. Más de un 10% sobre mi precio de compra. :fiufiu:
Y cada año ha ido soltando dividendo extraordinario como una campeona. 
Desde luego caja no le falta. Y eso es una cualidad envidiable en los tiempos que corren. Es semidesconocida y apenas aparece por los foros. Y eso es MUY bueno.


----------



## Topongo (4 Jul 2014)

Muttley dijo:


> Esa espinita la tengo clavada. Llevo Endesa, Iberdrola y BME desde su bajada a los infiernos en 2011-2012 a precios de risa. Enagás la tenía en mira...pero hoyga no se si por falta de decisión o vaya hustec a saber no la tengo. Esperaremos al madmax bertokiano para pillar otra vez a 15 ::
> 
> Aún así la que más alegrías (más por lo inesperado) me ha dado ha sido...Dinamia. Y este mes dividendo de 0.7 por acción. Más de un 10% sobre mi precio de compra. :fiufiu:
> Y cada año ha ido soltando dividendo extraordinario como una campeona.
> Desde luego caja no le falta. Y eso es una cualidad envidiable en los tiempos que corren. Es semidesconocida y apenas aparece por los foros. Y eso es MUY bueno.



Esta creo que me la recomendaste tu cuando pregunte por dividendera para meter, finalmente me quede en BME o FER no me acuerdo por el poco volumen que negocia, pero es una de las de ir bien bien pero poca liquidez aunque en una cartera l/p tampoco importa demasiado, tampoco llevaría demasiadas.


----------



## decloban (4 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Como con Deoleo, el que por cierto, Decloban asumió hace unos dias el haber empezado entre comillas, a meternos el valor en la cabeza y usted me acusaba a mi. Obviamente la culpa no es de él ni por asomo maxime cuando repetia que saliesemos de alimentación.



Por alusiones comentar que también dije que salí de OLE con perdidas.

Se me llego a llamar chorizo, calienta valores y ser multicuenta de ane.

Ahora mismo solo estoy en GRF.

Los únicos que no se equivocan son los de AF ya que siempre tienen explicación para todo


----------



## bertok (4 Jul 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Por alusiones comentar que también dije que salí de OLE con perdidas.
> 
> Se me llego a llamar chorizo, calienta valores y ser multicuenta de ane.
> 
> ...



:::::: Royal Imtech, Portugal Telecom, Pescabombas, ...

Siempre manda la pauta de precios que no es más que el reflejo de todas las manos del mercado.

Elegir por fundamentales y entrar por técnico


----------



## Muttley (4 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Esta creo que me la recomendaste tu cuando pregunte por dividendera para meter, finalmente me quede en BME o FER no me acuerdo por el poco volumen que negocia, pero es una de las de ir bien bien pero poca liquidez aunque en una cartera l/p tampoco importa demasiado, tampoco llevaría demasiadas.



Ese es el problema. El gap entre precios de venta y compra puede variar hasta por un 4-5%...pero una vez dentro es muy confortable y con muy poquito "mantenimiento".
Dio un extraordinario salvaje de un euro por acción cuando valía 6 hace un par de años. El año pasado también dio, no tanto, pero dio. Y este 0.7.
Al comprar y vender activos (siempre con beneficio) su caja siempre está llena. Si hay oportunidades de compra invierte en empresas de tamaño medio con perspectiva. Si no la hay reparte dividendo.
De acuerdo contigo, Es para llevar 3000 leuros o así. Nada espectacular, ni debe ser el centro de ninguna cartera por su exposición al mercado español, pero para hacer de complemento a cartera en l/p es estupenda....o por lo emnos lo ha sido hasta ahora.


----------



## decloban (4 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Elegir por fundamentales y entrar por técnico



No lo comparto, en mi caso no tengo tiempo para estudiarme los balances además de que seguro que están manipulados.


Con el AT en un sector y luego en los valores que forman parte de el, me es suficiente para hacerme una idea de hacia donde va el dinero y seguirlo.

Luego chicharreo un poco pero es el único vicio que tengo


----------



## sinnombrex (4 Jul 2014)

Muttley dijo:


> Ese es el problema. El gap entre precios de venta y compra puede variar hasta por un 4-5%...pero una vez dentro es muy confortable y con muy poquito "mantenimiento".
> Dio un extraordinario salvaje de un euro por acción cuando valía 6 hace un par de años. El año pasado también dio, no tanto, pero dio. Y este 0.7.
> Al comprar y vender activos (siempre con beneficio) su caja siempre está llena. Si hay oportunidades de compra invierte en empresas de tamaño medio con perspectiva. Si no la hay reparte dividendo.
> De acuerdo contigo, Es para llevar 3000 leuros o así. Nada espectacular, ni debe ser el centro de ninguna cartera por su exposición al mercado español, pero para hacer de complemento a cartera en l/p es estupenda....o por lo emnos lo ha sido hasta ahora.




Despues del caso Gowex (de estas no llevo, por suerte) me hizo pensar en venderla, yo tambien llevo las Dinamias desde 7.30 y esperando el dividendo, no me gustaria quedarme pillado pero la observo dia a dia y es de las que mas tranquilidad me da (ademas de E.ON que tiene en venta su filial en españa, una vez vendida espero que suba bastante (hablo de largo plazo ya que solo le generaba perdidas)).

Por supuesto no deja de ser chicharro y con poco volumen se puede mover bastante, y no se puede llevar stop ajustado.


----------



## Topongo (4 Jul 2014)

Enagas maximos históricos descontando el dividendo.
Hoy si podemos saltar un 
ENAGAS DE MI VIDA!


----------



## atman (4 Jul 2014)

Ahora que estoy solo en la ofi... algo de marcha para quitarme algo de burrocracia atrasada...

[YOUTUBE]v2AC41dglnM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Durmiente (4 Jul 2014)

¿Cuándo hacen las cuentas para hallar la rentabilidad por dividendo?

Supongo que se tratará sobre la base de la cotización del día de asignación del dividendo... (¿o se trata, por ejemplo, de alguna cotización media?)


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 Jul 2014)

Me salto al SL de ezentis. Pierdo comisiones. Una pena....la he llegado a tener con +15%....Ahora tirara para arriba, seguro.
Podría haber aguantado un poco mas....pero el gowexgate da un poquito de miedo.


----------



## bertok (4 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Ahora que estoy solo en la ofi... algo de marcha para quitarme algo de burrocracia atrasada...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]v2AC41dglnM[/YOUTUBE]



¿qué, metiendo horas un viernes de julio por la tarde?

¿pangapalomo?

desde la admiración ::::::


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (4 Jul 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Creo que hasta el gowexgate casi nadie sabia que las mab tenían que dar muchas menos explicaciones que cualquier empresa del continuo y eso obviamente afecta a la credibilidad de este mercado, aunque mañana gowex justifique incluso mas ingresos de los que han dicho.



Me parece que no se ha comentado, pero a las 12:52 Carbures ha publicado un hecho relevante convocando una junta extraordinaria para aprobar irse del MAB al continuo (entiendo que "las Bolsas de Valores españolas a través del Sistema de Interconexión Bursátil" es el continuo).


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Enagas maximos históricos descontando el dividendo.
> Hoy si podemos saltar un
> ENAGAS DE MI VIDA!



y no cierra el gap del dividendo por un pelo creo, igual el lunes

enhorabuena a enagaseros



aprovecho y alquilo pole en página 100 del hilo.


----------



## atman (4 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> ¿qué, metiendo horas un viernes de julio por la tarde?
> 
> ¿pangapalomo?
> 
> desde la admiración ::::::



El jefe tiene que dar ejemplo y no puede tener cosas atrasas ni ponerle morros a los put*s papeles de los c*j*nes...


...mientras mira de reojo si el DAX pierde los 10.000 antes del cierre. (kk)


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jul 2014)

ueno chavales , termino la semanita , ahora a disfrutar del partidazo :Baile:

futbol del bueno y a las 10 mas :baba:

sobrevivid al finde y el lunes volveremos para dar mas guerra inocho:


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ueno chavales , termino la semanita , ahora a disfrutar del partidazo :Baile:
> 
> futbol del bueno y a las 10 mas :baba:
> 
> sobrevivid al finde y el lunes volveremos para dar mas guerra inocho:






el lunes va a ser mítica la apertura de Gowex, se presume cuando menos. Y si es cierto que hay algún "pillado" gordo y el Jenaro ha mentido... me parece que ya puede correr


bueno venga al furbol


----------



## Krim (4 Jul 2014)

Una porra Gowex? 

Krim -57%.


----------



## atman (4 Jul 2014)

juas... ahora que lo dice Ane.... 1.000 mensajes y no llevamos 4 días de julio.... :

Este mes promete... ::


----------



## bertok (4 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> El jefe tiene que dar ejemplo y no puede tener cosas atrasas ni ponerle morros a los put*s papeles de los c*j*nes...
> 
> 
> ...mientras mira de reojo si el DAX pierde los 10.000 antes del cierre. (kk)



El jefe está acariciándose las bolas en la piscina con el mojito a la derecha, el portátil a la izquierda mientras postea en el HVEI35 ::::::


----------



## atman (4 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El jefe está acariciándose las bolas en la piscina con el mojito a la derecha, el portátil a la izquierda mientras postea en el HVEI35 ::::::



Sí, es otra opción.


----------



## Chila (4 Jul 2014)

En radio intereconomia llevan 3 dias intentando hablar con alguien de GOW Y nada de nada.

---------- Post added 04-jul-2014 at 18:47 ----------




atman dijo:


> Sí, es otra opción.



Mejor las boobs de alguna amiguita no...


----------



## Tono (4 Jul 2014)

Atman no te sientas sólo, aquí otro que todavía le queda una horita de trabajo hoy. No es exactamente burocracia, pero sí un envío de informes a la Xunta de galicia con un programa suyo que es más lento que el caballo del malo y da error cada vez que le metes un paquete ''grande'' datos. Por grande digo más de 3 megas ::

Acabo de echar un vistazo al twiter de Jenarín y, como soy muy dado a analizar a la gente por su actitud en internet como tal vez ya os hayais dado cuenta, voy a comentar dos detalles. 


primero veamos lo que ha puesto hoy:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jul 2014)

*cloddy...... *


----------



## bertok (4 Jul 2014)

Patapalo, ésta tiene una pinta estupenda

[YOUTUBE]q4n5R9VVTGQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tono (4 Jul 2014)

continúo mientras el programa de la Xunta echa humo







-Dice que va a correr
-luego lo vuleve a decir en inglés
-retuitea a la Guardia civil con los delicuentes más buscados ::

Que deduzco:

-¿cómo se le ocurre poner un enlace, con delicuentes, a la guardia civil en este momento? falta absoluta de inteligencia, más cuando él ya está siendo considerado un estafador. 

No tiene ni pajolera idea de inglés, su pequeña frase tiene errores gramaticales y de ortografía básicos

''Fresh and cloddy. Perfect to running...''

Fresh significa frío, pero no suele usarse para el clima, lo normal sería cool o mild (fresquito pero agradable). 
Cloddy no existe, supongo que querra decir 'cloudy' nublado, con nubes.
To running es una barbaridad gramatical, o se dice to run (correr como acción) o lo normal sería escribir 'to go running'' (correr para hacer deporte)
Vamos, el típico fantasmón que se las da de políglota.

sigo a lo mío.


----------



## Durmiente (4 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> continúo mientras el programa de la Xunta echa humo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Me parece que se puede decir "Perfect for jogging" Pero no sé tanto inglés como para estar seguro...


----------



## Montegrifo (4 Jul 2014)

En rankia ya están pasando a ciencia ficción... Le falta terminar con un "fueron felices y comieron perdices"




> Me gustaria dar mi punto de vista......
> Por un lado tenemos:
> 3M de prestadas
> Busqueda de manos fuertes
> ...



Lo lamento por los enganchados, me he visto en la misma situación no hace tanto y es realmente frustrante, en fin... por cosas así nos vamos haciendo perros viejos para estas cosas. Quizá todavía tengamos q darle las gracias a los de gothan x destapar esto antes de que la cosa llegara a más


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jul 2014)

espero que se vea


----------



## Muttley (4 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Me parece que se puede decir "Perfect for jogging" Pero no sé tanto inglés como para estar seguro...



Es correcto.

Hay dos opciones:

To+Infinitivo
For+Gerundio.

Son intercambiables, eso sí en una misma frase...o la una...o la otra.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jul 2014)

Jenaro Garcia ‏@jero_net 23 h

Team working on our solid answer to market with strong support from customers and shareholders. THANKS EACH OF YOU pic.twitter.com/GTpmtKeggC




"meteros todos haciendo cosas en 1 m2 para la foto", parece que dicen. Y justo el jefe acaba de llegar porque se ve el asa de la maleta. O es que la hace antes de...? ::







> *
> Marc Castellón ‏@MarcCaste 13 h
> 
> @jero_net si a las 7:00 de la mañana sales a correr es que no has estado trabajando hasta muy tarde en el informe....*


----------



## Xiux (4 Jul 2014)

Vamos hoy JAMES a sacar a BRASIL del Mundial que Chile casi lo consigue

Porra

Brasil 1 Colombia 3


----------



## egarenc (4 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Jenaro Garcia ‏@jero_net 23 h
> 
> Team working on our solid answer to market with strong support from customers and shareholders. THANKS EACH OF YOU pic.twitter.com/GTpmtKeggC
> 
> ...




dicho de otra forma: 'dejad de rascaros los huevos en la máquina de café, coged todos los bártulos mesas incluidas, y llevadlo al vestidor que tenemos que hacer una foto austera y donde parezca que curramos' :rolleye:. Vaya zulaco, Bertok 

por cierto, 100 páginas y aprovecho para pillar Sirio.

Venga, alegremos el espiritú ya que no tenemos por aqui al cañero de Janus.

[YOUTUBE]2dJbOeycuoo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jopitxujo (4 Jul 2014)

<a href="http://imgur.com/EGFjOKW"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGFjOKW.jpg" title="Hosted by imgur.com" /></a>

---------- Post added 04-jul-2014 at 23:33 ----------

<a href="http://imgur.com/nKkAXAL"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/nKkAXAL.jpg" title="Hosted by imgur.com" /></a>


----------



## sinnombrex (5 Jul 2014)

Telefnica cierra la compra del 22% de Canal+ a Mediaset - Expansin.com

Telefónica cierra la compra del 22% de Canal+ a Mediaset


El acuerdo contempla un pago a Mediaset de 30 millones como contraprestación a su renuncia al derecho de adquisición preferente sobre la participación de Prisa en Canal+.
Telefónica ha formalizado, a través de su filial Telefónica de Contenidos, la compra del 22% del capital de Distribuidora de Televisión Digital (Canal+) a Mediaset por un precio de 295 millones de euros que podría ascender finalmente hasta los 365 millones.
En un comunicado enviado a la CNMV, la operadora que preside César Alierta explica que el acuerdo contempla un pago a Mediaset de 30 millones de euros como contraprestación por la renuncia del dueño de Telecinco y Cuatro al derecho de adquisición preferente sobre la participación de Prisa en Canal+.
Asimismo, añade que Mediaset recibirá otros 10 millones de euros cuando Telefónica adquiera la participación del 56% de Distribuidora de Televisión Digital en manos de Prisa.
El acuerdo establece que, llegado ese caso, Mediaset recibirá "un importe de hasta 30 millones de euros en función de la evolución de los clientes de televisión de pago en España del Grupo Telefónica durante los 4 años siguientes al cierre de la adquisición por Telefónica del 56% de DTS en poder de Prisa".
En conjunto, Mediaset podría recibir unos ingresos de hasta 365 millones de euros por la venta de su paquete accionarial en Canal+.
Mediaset ha señalado en un comunicado que la operación "abre la puerta" a la compañía para convertirse en proveedor y productor de contenidos en el mercado de la televisión de pago en España. Con Telefónica se suscribe ahora un acuerdo 'best efforts' al respecto.
Al mismo tiempo, el consejo del grupo de medios ha iniciado el análisis de distintas alternativas tendentes a la recompra de acciones propias, con el objetivo, a medio plazo, de devolver a los accionistas el importe que en su momento se recaudó del mercado para la adquisición del 22% de Canal+.
Con esta venta, Mediaset finaliza la evaluación de cualquier proyecto para la integración de las actividades de la televisión de pago en una única empresa con Mediaset Italia.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Jul 2014)

PwC auditará las cuentas de Gowex tras el escándalo de Gotham Research - elEconomista.es

El ICO es el mayor acreedor financiero de Gowex | Economía | EL PAÍS





el que ha metido el segundo gol de brasil:












jopitxujo dijo:


> <a href="http://imgur.com/EGFjOKW"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGFjOKW.jpg" title="Hosted by imgur.com" /></a>
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-jul-2014 at 23:33 ----------
> 
> <a href="http://imgur.com/nKkAXAL"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/nKkAXAL.jpg" title="Hosted by imgur.com" /></a>






creo que después de esto, se puede cerrar el hilo. insuperable


devin brugman, natasha oakley y charlotte mckinney. ni puta idea chico, pero ahora sí.


----------



## ... (5 Jul 2014)

A mí me parece estupendo que Tono desenmascare al hermafrodita, al menos aporta más pruebas que las que tiene 'ello' para poner lo que pone en su firma.


----------



## Janus (5 Jul 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> dicho de otra forma: 'dejad de rascaros los huevos en la máquina de café, coged todos los bártulos mesas incluidas, y llevadlo al vestidor que tenemos que hacer una foto austera y donde parezca que curramos' :rolleye:. Vaya zulaco, Bertok
> 
> por cierto, 100 páginas y aprovecho para pillar Sirio.
> 
> ...





Os leo...........


----------



## Chila (5 Jul 2014)

Gracias Colombia. Y maravilloso James. Qué talento.
Vete a la mierda Velasco. En la Liga empiezas a disparar al minuto de partido, capullazo.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Jul 2014)

... dijo:


> A mí me parece estupendo que Tono desenmascare al hermafrodita, al menos aporta más pruebas que las que tiene 'ello' para poner lo que pone en su firma.






Al final, y mira que me jode decirlo, estoy empezando a entender a @Krim (con el que nunca jamás podremos ponernos de acuerdo en lo nucelar) y lo que viene diciendo de magufos conspiranoicos. No es broma.

Evolución que he tenido:

1- ponía links de páginas con virus (bolsacava p.ej)
2- intento que las miles de personas que participan en este hilo y ven mis imágenes, me compren mis acciones para subirlas, 
3- no quiera leer a foreros de mi firma que abren esos hilos. 
4- postear 2 personas (uno desde hace semanas) con nick de "chica", y ahora solo el hombre.
5-también he sido decloban a ratos, lo olvidaba.
6- añado que no tengo hipoteca y nunca he pedido 1 euro, por si pudiera ser útil.

Las piezas encajan, soy Pablo Iglesias. Me ha descubierto.

Pero vamos, que a usted tampoco le voy a engañar. Piensa como Tono desde el primer día. Allá cada un@.


Si tradujesen el nombre del euskera seguramente, se entendería la coña del nick, pero no voy a exigirle que sepa euskera... pero de ahí a pensar las magufadas...

(usted es puntos suspensivos... debe ser indefinido, se da cuenta de lo pueril?). Y si me pongo una foto de una mujer? soy mujer? y si me pongo una de un hombre?



Lo de la firma, es fácil, simplemente compruebe los hilos abiertos de los autores que pongo, si le interesa realmente, y los temas "propuestos". Pero es mi opinión. Entonces puede que me entienda, aunque no lo comparta. Indicios. Pero yo no quiero leer esos hilos.


Disculpe que no siga, pero es que cansa y aburre tooooodo el rato esto.

s2


----------



## amago45 (5 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


>



oficina sin papeles, valgamé !!!

:8::8::8:


----------



## Ajetreo (5 Jul 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> oficina sin papeles, valgamé !!!
> 
> :8::8::8:



Sin papeles, sin dinero, sin contratos......etc


----------



## Namreir (5 Jul 2014)

Ane es una CM ******-iana a sueldo del gran lidl destruyeservidores. Eso lo sabemos todos desde hace tiempo.


----------



## Krim (5 Jul 2014)

Hilo equivocado


----------



## bertok (5 Jul 2014)

:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

[YOUTUBE]NKDHgn7uNYI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (5 Jul 2014)

El legado de bobama


----------



## mpbk (5 Jul 2014)

venga mi pésame a los últimos en entrar en gowex, que no volverán a ver los máximos en años o puede que nunca más.

pero si no está ni en el continuo, via MAB..........pff


----------



## Tono (5 Jul 2014)

Esto es un cachondeo padre. Informe forense que saldrá como fecha aproximada el 31 de agosto.
Para esas fechas los accionistas de Gowex ya estarán más pelaos en sus bolsillos que Jenaro en la cabeza.

_*PwC llevará a cabo un informe forense sobre la situación de Gowex*_

Según ha señalado Gowex en un hecho relevante remitido al Mercado Alternativo Bursátil (MAB), este informe forense, similar al encargado en Pescanova, *debería estar listo antes del próximo 31 de agosto*.

PwC llevar a cabo un informe forense sobre la situacin de Gowex - Expansin.com


* Se le da muchas vueltas a mi acusación sobre Ane. Yo no sé quien es ese señor-a, ni me interesan los miles de post que escribe sobre todo lo habido y por haber. 

Señalo exclusivamente ciertos post sobre valores muy específicos: *Montebalito, Natra, Natraceutical, Vocento*. Valores ilíquidos, en caída libre de más de un -40% en lo que va de año y a los que todos los días les dedica unas palabras de ánimo y unos grafiquitos que estimulan a ganar dinero ahí. 

Mi conclusión, por *estos post en concreto y sólo para los valores citados*, es que esta persona o es un sinvergüenza o un tonto elevado al cuadrado.

Mi conciencia forera me ha dicho que por segunda vez debo avisar para que nadie le haga caso sobre *ESOS VALORES EN CONCRETO*. 

...y me quedo tan pancho, por supuesto, nada me afecta lo que hagan los demás con su dinero.


----------



## mpbk (5 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> no ba bajar de 6€......pero es una empresa burbuja.
> 
> no tiene ninguna base de negocio sólida.



os acordáis de mi recomendación de gowex?

pues minimo en 6€...5.7 por la volatilidad.

de nada y tal, siempre acierto.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ....
> 
> 
> Señalo exclusivamente ciertos post sobre valores muy específicos: *Montebalito, Natra, Natraceutical, Vocento*. Valores ilíquidos, en caída libre de más de un -40% en lo que va de año y a los que todos los días les dedica unas palabras de ánimo y unos grafiquitos que estimulan a ganar dinero ahí.
> ...





Montebalito, he vuelto a entrar hace 3 semanas. *HE CANTADO* mis entradas, y aviso que lo llevo. 

Natra, idem de idem, compré en su día y dejaré para los nietos, pero he comprado a la vez que mtba hace días, porque me daba entrada. Y no vendí con el +10% diciendo que en "semanales" me daba entrada, y que iba a esperar. Todo está dicho Y JUSTIFICADO con gráficos.

Y si pongo gráficos es 50% porque los quiero poner yo, y 50% porque me lo pregunta/pide otro forero, creo que en ocasiones, con Natra, @Galifrey. 

y REPITO, cuando pongo gráficos de otros valores, no dice nada. Se calla.



Ahora Sr *MENTIROSO,* porque una persona preparada que miente, o es paranoíco o es político ::, enseñe, porque las acusaciones hay que probarlas.

*1.*
dónde doy unas palabras de ánimo para Natraceutical (y todos los días! :, máxime cuando *HE AVISADO que había una fusión* de la que algún forero no se había enterado con la caída del server, y y que NTC pone la pasta, y que un tío se va a quitar el 7% de las acciones por no estar de acuerdo con la fusión (ebro-deoleo style)

*2.*
dónde están mis palabras de ánimo para Vocento? (y a diario! LOL) Lo último que recuerde haber citado sobre vocento es que en la subasta tiraron a Vocento y subieron a Prisa, o no sé si fue al revés. Y lo dije porque así fué. 

Supongo que más gente ordenará a las 17.34 los valores de max a min en Realtime y las 17.35 al actualizarse, se ve claramente a quién levantan y a quién suben en subasta. Ese día que puse eso, puede comprobar, que realmente, *esos 2 *fueron los valores *que más tiraron y más levantaron*, pero no recuerdo cuál arriba y cuál abajo. Por qué? Porque no llevo ni prisa ni vocento

Pero me parece muy loable su versión de Paladín a la taza de los desamparados del hilo.




















Pensando estúpidamente como usted, puedo decir, "cómo es posible recomendar Ferrovial? Algún interes tiene el tipo este, haciéndose valer de su reconocida labor de leer fundamentales, para recomendarlo como líder de opinión"

Si el valor:

Ha cumplido su ciclo de 5 años de subidas
Marca divergencia cuádruple en máximos














s2, vamos por unos pintxopotes.


----------



## atman (5 Jul 2014)

Hablando de divergencias... me dirán si ésta no es brutal...







Hace días comentábamos por aquí la burrada que representa tambien el PER del Russell2000... hoy veo que más gente (léase medios) están empezando a sacar la patita por ese lado. Recuerden dónde lo leyeron primero... : 


Tambien del WSJ: *Five Stocks Drive Dow to New Record* - MoneyBeat - WSJ

Creo que puede verse sin suscripción, sino, díganlo y se lo pego por aquí.


----------



## Xiux (5 Jul 2014)

Otro liston que superar pero tenemos apoyo ... y de calidad


----------



## mpbk (5 Jul 2014)

el pringao que no sepa que el dow se va por encima de 20000 es que no sabe nada de bolsa.

17220 es resistencia, si la supera tiene via libre hasta 17900


----------



## Ladrillófilo (5 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> os acordáis de mi recomendación de gowex?
> 
> pues minimo en 6€...5.7 por la volatilidad.
> 
> de nada y tal, siempre acierto.



No se si es verdad o no que siempre aciertas, pero lo que me he dado cuenta es que nadie te hace ni puto caso ::


----------



## elpatatero (5 Jul 2014)

Dejen de especular buitres enfermos.


----------



## Ajetreo (5 Jul 2014)

Informe *forense*. Joder, eso se hace despues de muerto, tras el certificado de defunción, vaya lexico que se gastan


----------



## Galifrey (5 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Montebalito, he vuelto a entrar hace 3 semanas. *HE CANTADO* mis entradas, y aviso que lo llevo.
> 
> Natra, idem de idem, compré en su día y dejaré para los nietos, pero he comprado a la vez que mtba hace días, porque me daba entrada. Y no vendí con el +10% diciendo que en "semanales" me daba entrada, y que iba a esperar. Todo está dicho Y JUSTIFICADO con gráficos.
> 
> ...





Buenas,

Por la parte que me toca, he interrogado a Ane unas cuantas veces sobre su visión técnica de Natra. Y no lo hacía para entrar, sino precisamente para salir.

Lo curioso del asuntillo este que os lleváis es que tengo que agradecer tanto a Tono como a Ane que hayan compartido sus respectivos saberes.

De Tono he aprendido algo elemental: si la cosa es sencilla para que complicarse, así como su visión sensata sobre diferentes empresas, alguna de las cuales me ha dado buenas plusvis.

Y de Ane debo destacar que, a pesar de que en ocasiones he sido un poco pesado pidiéndole consejo, siempre ha tenido un momentillo para darme su punto de vista.

Y ya digo, mis consultas a ane no eran para entrar en un chicharro, ni ella me aconsejaba hacerlo, todo lo contrario: le preguntaba para encontrar el punto de salida menos malo.

La paradoja graciosilla del asunto, si se me permite la boutade, es que Ane me ha ayudado a "Tonizar" mi cartera.

Y ya que estoy comentar que he salido de Natra. Lo que tenía en natra y los restos de la debacle gowera los he metido en Ferrovial y Grifols.

Mi cartera catenaccio, con defensa de cinco, ha quedado tal que así:

Enagás-BME-Viscofán-Ferrovial-Grifols

En el medio campo me queda en solitario Caf

Y en punta, a punto de que le saquen una roja, un poquito de Carbures.

P.D: menos pelearse y mas boobs, que los que hemos recibido amor anal en gowex necesitamos algo de cachitos para recuperar nuestra inclinación sexual previa.


----------



## Xiux (5 Jul 2014)

Si alguien quiere y tiene ganas

Que se estudie 

ESPRIT Holdings, cotiza en la bolsa de Hong Kong, proximos Trimestre numeros negros

Ha fichado mas de 10 ex inditex entre ellos el CEO

Podría hacer un x4 en dos años o menos...

Aviso => si tiene dudas consulte con su medico, esto no es una recomendación, cualquier indicencia o resultado no esperado corre por cuenta del gacelo/a inversor


----------



## mpbk (5 Jul 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> No se si es verdad o no que siempre aciertas, pero lo que me he dado cuenta es que nadie te hace ni puto caso ::



tiene ud razón jajajajaj


----------



## ane agurain (5 Jul 2014)

ahora que hablas de *CAF*, por si interesa, que tampoco es que mueva mucho, "y se mueve a veces con poco dinero", pero no tengo ningún interés maligno en que alguien compre o venda, pero he visto la noticia y creo que se puede poner

Los 10 valores españoles con mayor potencial al alza | Mercados en Continuo
es por fundamentales...


y de este mismo hilo:
Valores españoles a punto de OPA | Mercados en Continuo
Pero cuidado, que hablan de *deoleo *y *ntc* (la cuál ya está fusionándose), y de *BME *

claro que también hablan de bdl (que según lo que decía ponzi debe tener liquidez a saco, con lo que es más compradora) :S









Y reuters, cara a la presentación de resultados que viene, que creo que interesa a todos:





*La temporada de resultados del segundo trimestre calienta motores y se espera un boom*

El consenso de Rueters espera un crecimiento de las ganancias en Europa del 17,7%

El mejor sector será el de consumo no cíclico; el peor, el de las utilities.

Según los últimos datos del consenso de Reuters, las compañías europeas habrían cerrado el segundo trimestre de 2014 con un crecimiento de las ganancias del 17,7% con respecto a los beneficios del mismo periodo del año pasado. Se prevén mejoras para nueve de los 10 sectores que componen el Stoxx 600.


Se espera que los valores de consumo no cíclico, como Nestlé, sean los que publiquen mayores ascensos en sus cuentas. En concreto, una expansión del 52,8% hasta los 7.200 millones de dólares. Por el contrario, las utilities serán las que más “sufran” y sus cifras se contraeran un 13%, hasta los 239,9 millones, frente a los 275,4 millones de dólares del segundo trimestre de 2013.


Los analistas esperan ganancias positivas en 17 de los 20 países con representación en el Stoxx 600, siendo Luxemburgo e Italia para los que más crecimiento se espera; mientras que Austria y Francia se sitúan a la “cola”.


----------



## Namreir (5 Jul 2014)

Gowex va a ser una carniceria, el MAB deberia clausurarse. Ane, admitelo, eres una sal-gar-iana travestida.

A mi vinieron genial sus recimebdaciones en cie tubacex dia y acciona


----------



## ane agurain (5 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Gowex va a ser una carniceria, el MAB deberia clausurarse. Ane, admitelo, eres una sal-gar-iana travestida.
> 
> A mi vinieron genial sus recimebdaciones en cie tubacex dia y acciona





Spoiler



y usted es un "psicopata que se rie de la desgracia ajena de los pobres desahuciados y tal"




a mi me gustaría centrarme en el hilo, porque cada uno tiene la opinión que tiene del otro y esto solo hace retroalimentar lo mismo.


----------



## peseteuro (5 Jul 2014)

elpatatero dijo:


> Dejen de especular buitres enfermos.



Cuéntaselo también a tu frutero que el muy buitre compra tomates a su proveedor para vendértelos a ti más caros


----------



## Tono (5 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ante semejante estudio de Ferrovial, tan completo como todos los que suele hacer, me quedo anonadado. 

Parafraseando al gran Forrest Gump: Tonto es el que dice tonterías.
(aprecie usted que he escrito tonto con mayúsculas)



A lo mejor yo no se leer, o apreciar un gráfico o un simple comentario. Le vuelvo a poner su penúltimo post de Montebalito donde yo interpreto que usted le marca un potencial de ascenso del +50% y deja caer, como si nada, que puede subir al cielo
Tremenda oportunidad de la que nos avisa a todos.
¿al cielo? 
¿al cielo un chicharrote en quiebra que mueve 10000€ como mucho al día? 



ane agurain dijo:


> si supera 1,24
> como dirían los de chicharros, al cielo
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-jul-2014 at 08:31 ----------
> ...



efectivamente, señor@ Ane, tiene razón al citar a Confucio ''vemos las cosas como somos''. 
Mi honradez ve estas cosas y me puede. Por eso la señalo a usted con el dedo.:rolleye:


----------



## mpbk (5 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Gowex va a ser una carniceria, el MAB deberia clausurarse. Ane, admitelo, eres una sal-gar-iana travestida.
> 
> A mi vinieron genial sus recimebdaciones en cie tubacex dia y acciona



yo creo que no recuperarán lo perdido en estos 3 dias en mucho tiempo. si algun dia la suben a 19€ y se pueden salir sin perdidas, que no esperen mucho más. los máximos no se verán.


----------



## Tono (5 Jul 2014)

Más vale desear que Gowex se recupere cuanto antes. No sólo por sus sufridos accionistas.
Su quiebra, cosa rara en este país, al final la tendríamos que pagar entre todos.

8,92M al ICO...
4,8M al ministerio de Industria...
0,5M al Ministerio de economía...
y más...

*El ICO es el mayor acreedor financiero de Gowex*



> La firma de wifi para ciudades debe al banco público 8,92 millones de euros, tras haber duplicado casi el saldo acreedor en 2013, ya que a finales de 2012 tenía concedidos préstamos por 4,58 millones de euros, según consta en las cuentas del ejercicio de 2013 depositadas por la empresa en el Registro Mercantil.
> 
> Además, en las cuentas aparece una partida denominada Préstamos TSI, por 4,8 millones de euros, correspondiente a los créditos blandos que concede el Ministerio de Industria a proyectos de tecnologías y sociedad de la información.
> 
> ...



El ICO es el mayor acreedor financiero de Gowex | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## ane agurain (5 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ante semejante estudio de Ferrovial, tan completo como todos los que suele hacer, me quedo anonadado.
> 
> Parafraseando al gran Forrest Gump: Tonto es el que dice tonterías.
> (aprecie usted que he escrito tonto con mayúsculas)
> ...





La honradez se le presupone a todo el mundo. Pero luego la realidad es diferente, no la demuestra cuando solo analiza unos valores y obvia los otros gráficos y comentarios que le he dicho que no critica y se inventa mentiras para apoyar su versión.


el cielo es una forma de hablar, no me creo que hay alguien tan tonto como para explicarlo. igual que si cementos pierde los 5,10 aprox podemos decir que "se va a los infiernos.


mi AT puede ser simple, erróneo o una mierda. en eso se puede opinar, pero usted me acusa de calentador y estafador " y otras cosas más que se calla".

si usted dijese que mi AT es una puta mierda, que puede serlo, lo asumiría, pero usted me acusa de cosas graves. Puede que decloban o nam no se tomasen en serio o pasasen de sus calificativos. yo no.


sobre lo de FER he puesto que "haciendo un análisis estupido pongo la visión de fer" no lo ha visto? Sea honrado.

Ferrovial es claramente alcista, de momento. Pero las divergencias están ahí también.


----------



## elpatatero (5 Jul 2014)

peseteuro dijo:


> Cuéntaselo también a tu frutero que el muy buitre compra tomates a su proveedor para vendértelos a ti más caros



Eso es comerciar no especular caralimon.


----------



## Montegrifo (5 Jul 2014)

elpatatero dijo:


> Eso es comerciar no especular caralimon.



Hoyga! Que para trollear en este hilo hay que superar unas determinadas pruebas, aquí no trolea cualquiera! 
Tiene ujté estudios? Algún oficio o beneficio?... Vaya un piltrafilla! A la cola y eche su CV y ya le llamará nuestro director de RRHH er jato, o su plimo si esta muy liado


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (5 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Más vale desear que Gowex se recupere cuanto antes. No sólo por sus sufridos accionistas.
> Su quiebra, cosa rara en este país, al final la tendríamos que pagar entre todos.
> 
> 8,92M al ICO...
> ...




Eso son minucias, la obra mas minúscula de este país tiene mas sobre costes... gowex pinta mal, no fatal es la marca personificada en acción


----------



## atman (5 Jul 2014)

Tono...


----------



## LOLO08 (5 Jul 2014)

Tono es gallego y por tanto muy desconfiado. Yo no seria capaz de posicionarme con respecto a ane. Calientavalores?? nunca le he hecho caso en sus chicharros y si he aprendido gracias a el, poco, de AT. En fin..yo a lo mio..a esperar el lunes un nuevo capitulo del Gowexgate


----------



## ane agurain (5 Jul 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Tono es gallego y por tanto muy desconfiado. Yo no seria capaz de posicionarme con respecto a ane. Calientavalores?? nunca le he hecho caso en sus chicharros y si he aprendido gracias a el, poco, de AT. En fin..yo a lo mio..a esperar el lunes un nuevo capitulo del Gowexgate





Spoiler



Y aparte de desconfiados, también son insultones y manipulan para querer llevar la razón aún cuando es mentira, y se lo dicen por activa y por pasiva?

Porque yo los gallegos que conozco, no son como he puesto.




Sobre Gowex, hizo ayer un video Kostarof en el que dejó bastante claro que la capitalización... creo que uso la palabra "acojonante"...
Y la denuncia que ha metido "La Asociación Europea de Inversores Profesionales" en Fiscalia contra Gowex, es extensiva a M&B Auditores, a Bolsas y Mercados Españoles (BME) y al asesor registrado EY.


----------



## Topongo (5 Jul 2014)

Lo de siempre mi cartera es tonuista o la de tono es la mia... pero dr ane he aprendido bastante y nuestro amigo pulistano y con sus bkias con volumen joe pero es un hilo wapo no lo jodamos que pocos rwfugios quedan por aquí 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (5 Jul 2014)

Mediodesconecto una semanita y Gowex se va al carajo, tenemos una escaramuza foril y hasta un par de aspirantes nuevos a trolecillo.
Yo no suelo seguir los chicharretes de Ane porque generalmente no me van aunque si le he pedido un par de veces opinión sobre gráficas a las que a veces a contestado y otras no. Algo totalmente normal por otro lado.
Tono, sinceramente yo no creo que Ane vaya calentando valores, ni que enlace virus, ni nada de nada. Simplemente creo que le gusta el AT y pone los pintacolorea que va haciendo cosa que a mi personalmente no me molesta aunque como digo no soy muy fan de esos valores.
Sobre Gowex pues un faenón en la que podía haber caído cualquiera. Refuerza mi idea de lo importantísimo que es diversificar mucho en este tipo de valores. Quien vaya sólo por bluechips es verdad que se puede permitir el lujo de andar con 4 o 5 valores sin correr unos riesgos excesivos pero con los chicharretes nunca hay que poner demasiados huevos en cada cesta ni hacer barbaridades como he visto que han hecho en rankia que han hecho dejándose los cuartos en un chicharro porque el CEO parece guay y twitea come si fuera un Jobs.
Al final el mensaje que tiene que calar en cualquier forero de este hilo que se precie es que cada uno tiene que buscar su propio sistema o dejar a profesionales en fondos que lo hagan. Seguir las gráficas que se cuelgan aquí, los valores que algunos cantamos y demás puede estar bien para debatir y aprender pero seguir estos valores a ciegas y entrar sin estrategias de salida claras es un fatal fail garantizado.


----------



## Xiux (6 Jul 2014)

Bueno,

Tenemos 3 finales en este mundial, martes y miercoles primeras luego el domingo


----------



## amago45 (6 Jul 2014)

Pizarro es fichado como número dos de El Corte Inglés ...
El Corte Ingls ficha a Pizarro como adjunto a Isidoro lvarez | Economa | EL MUNDO


A ver si la saca a bolsa ...


----------



## bertok (6 Jul 2014)

A medio plazo no es descartable en absoluto.

Hay que buscar personal despistado al que colocar el papelón


----------



## amago45 (6 Jul 2014)

Uuuuuffff, no se en cuanto tiempo volverá a cotizar Gowex. Lo siento mucho por la gente que esté dentro ... 
Han emitido un hecho relevante esta madrugada ... :::

http://www.bolsasymercados.es/mab/documentos/HechosRelev/2014/07/58252_HRelev_20140706.pdf

Gowex explota: las cuentas son falsas, Jenaro García dimite y solicita el concurso - Noticias de Inversión


----------



## Robopoli (6 Jul 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Uuuuuffff, no se en cuanto tiempo volverá a cotizar Gowex. Lo siento mucho por la gente que esté dentro ...
> Han emitido un hecho relevante esta madrugada ... :::
> 
> http://www.bolsasymercados.es/mab/documentos/HechosRelev/2014/07/58252_HRelev_20140706.pdf
> ...



Joooder....en rankia están echando las muelas "casi todos"



> Tantos Periodicos y periodistas en este pais y ninguno ha publicado noticia alguna .....tanto paro y prensa del corazón.....no os quejeis luego si no os compramos en el kiosko.
> Solo queda una esperanza: Que todo lo publicado en la web de Bolsas y mercados sea un acto de pirateria Informatica





> Pues nada chabales, este hijo de la grandisima puta nos la ha colado pero bien.
> Yo tenia 30.000 pavos que no es moco de pavo
> Pues a ver como nos organizamos. Crear un post especifico para ello si rankia lo permite. Espero que los trols tengan hoy un poco compasion. Es una situacion complicadisima





> Yo he perdido 10.600 €, todos mis ahorros. Me imagino q no habrá ningún seguro en caso de fraudes, no?
> Me gusta Guardar Contestar



Menudo putadón. Ojalá acabe el Jenaro este en la cárcel por HDLGP.


----------



## Tio Masclet (6 Jul 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Uuuuuffff, no se en cuanto tiempo volverá a cotizar Gowex. Lo siento mucho por la gente que esté dentro ...
> Han emitido un hecho relevante esta madrugada ... :::
> 
> http://www.bolsasymercados.es/mab/documentos/HechosRelev/2014/07/58252_HRelev_20140706.pdf
> ...



Vaya pajarito el Jenares.
Lo normal, en un país normal, es que el Jenares hubiera salido de la reunión, en la que admitió la estafa, esposado por la Guardia Civil y a prisión directo.
No he leído ninguna noticia al respecto.


----------



## bertok (6 Jul 2014)

*Lamentable.

España en estado puro y en primera página del diario de mayor tirada nacional.
*
Las empresas hacen y ejercen las prácticas que aprenden de sus gobiernos.

Lo siento por los afectados. Lección dura pero espero que provechosa.


----------



## Namreir (6 Jul 2014)

Consejo a los pillados: Asumid las perdidas al 100% y acseguid viviendo, que los leuris al final solo es mierda de papel con lo que conseguir montones de mierda sin valor.

No olvideisģ

Y al resto, que un pico hay que adoquinar, como un minicastor.


----------



## bertok (6 Jul 2014)

*Capitalism, it's all about bucks brother.*

The show must go on


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Jul 2014)

Leo lo de Rankia y es una pena. Lo siento por los afectados. Espero que el Jenaro coma cárcel... Y que la Elvira dimita.

Mañana el efecto contagio sobre el chicharrismo patrio puede ser de órdago.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Jul 2014)

El lunes bank run en todos los valores del MAB


----------



## mpbk (6 Jul 2014)

que os sirva para aprender.....una estafa más.

los grandes posiblemente vendieron en máximos, un intercambio de papelitos.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Jul 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Leo lo de Rankia y es una pena. Lo siento por los afectados. Espero que el Jenaro coma cárcel... Y que la Elvira dimita.
> 
> Mañana el efecto contagio sobre el chicharrismo patrio puede ser de órdago.



A la bicho le espera una bocata de nocilla para empezar el día..


----------



## Bendisema (6 Jul 2014)

Encima vamos a tener que seguir pagando comisiones al banco? No podemos quitarnos las acciones de encima?. Pufff menos mal que tenia poquitas... Vaya putadon. Alguien sabe que pasa en estos casos?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Jul 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Leo lo de Rankia y es una pena. Lo siento por los afectados. Espero que el Jenaro coma cárcel... Y que la Elvira dimita.
> 
> Mañana el efecto contagio sobre el chicharrismo patrio puede ser de órdago.



El Jenaro ya esta en algún país sin convenio con la justicia patria, si no hubiera aceptado la responsabilidad, el resto de consejeros sabían la situación como el.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Jul 2014)




----------



## bertok (6 Jul 2014)

Esto también es para reflexionar lo que viene encima .... 

*La sociedad es insostenible.

Van a abrasar a impuestos a todo aquel que tenga una nómina y los ahorros ...*

*España será en 2050 el tercer país más viejo del mundo, según la ONU*

*Habría que reflexionar qué se va a hacer en un país en el que el mercado laboral se acaba de diseñar para que tras cumplir los 45 - 50 años quedes excluído del mercado laboral y seas un paria e indigente.
*
No hay niños para el parque | Sociedad | EL PAÍS

*No hay niños para el parque*

*España será en 2050 el tercer país más viejo del mundo, según la ONU*

La salida de inmigrantes por la crisis dificulta las soluciones

En la pequeña aldea de Belén, en Asturias, la plaza está desierta en la tarde del primer jueves de julio. A la derecha, hay un parque infantil que nadie usa. “Antes, bajaban dos autobuses llenos para llevar a los niños al colegio; ahora casi no hay niños”, dice Ricardo García González. Con 70 años regenta el bar del pueblo, el único de los alrededores. En su cantina, a las cinco de la tarde, hay dos hombres más, de 67 y de 72, y dos mujeres, de 81 y de 40; calculen ustedes la media de edad.

Belén es uno de los núcleos que pertenecen al municipio de Valdés, uno de los más viejos de España: sus habitantes tienen 50,13 años de media. Siete de las 10 localidades de mayor edad del país, según los Censos de Población y Viviendas de 2011 del INE, son asturianos. En el concejo de Valdés, que ocupa el segundo puesto de ese ranking (que solo cuenta Ayuntamientos de más de 10.000 habitantes), algo más del 30% de los vecinos tiene 65 años o más.

Hoy, ese porcentaje está muy por encima de la media estatal (el 17,34%). Pero, según los cálculos de la ONU, en 2050 el 34,5% de la población española tendrá más de 65 años, y el país será el tercero más viejo del mundo, solo por detrás de Japón (36,5%) y de Corea del Sur (34,9%). Y, aunque es difícil predecir su impacto sobre estas proyecciones, es evidente que la situación no va a mejorar con la salida de inmigrantes (que habían conseguido frenar, aunque solo fuera ligeramente, el proceso de envejecimiento) y de jóvenes españoles al extranjero que mostraba la estadística de migraciones del INE publicada esta semana.







Fuente: ONU, Pew Research Center, Eurostat.

Todo empezó hace décadas, con un gran aumento de la esperanza de vida (de 69,57 a 79,4, los hombres, y de 75,06 a 85,1, las mujeres, desde 1970) que no fue compensado con más nacimientos. La natalidad comenzó a descender a finales de los setenta y, tras el ligero repunte de la última década, ahora ha vuelto a caer, con 9,69 nacimientos por cada 1.000 habitantes en 2012, cifra similar a la de 1999.

El descenso de la fertilidad tiene que ver con cambios sociales y económicos, pero los demógrafos hablan sobre todo de la “revolución reproductiva”. “Puesto que las condiciones de vida ofrecen una probabilidad muy alta de que los nacidos alcancen su madurez, las familias pueden asegurar su reemplazo generacional con menos nacimientos. Esto ha permitido dedicar más recursos a los hijos y liberar a la mujer del cuidado familiar como único y principal objetivo vital”, señala el profesor de la Universidad de Castilla-La Mancha Fernando Bermejo.

Además, “el envejecimiento se ha agudizado porque los medios rurales, tradicionalmente fecundos, han adoptado las mismas pautas de comportamiento ante la natalidad que los urbanos, con lo que ha desaparecido su carácter de reservorio de fecundidad”, añade el profesor de Geografía de la Universidad de Extremadura Antonio Pérez Díaz. “Antes, en una casa había ocho o nueve de familia; ahora ya no, claro”, confirma Asunción Iglesias, presidenta de la Asociación de Vecinos de Otur, otro pueblo de Valdés.

Allí hace muchos años que comenzó el éxodo de los jóvenes, por la falta de trabajo y, quizá, por su dureza en una zona que tradicionalmente ha vivido de la ganadería (sobre todo de las vacas de leche) y de la pesca. La dispersión geográfica de un municipio que ocupa 375 kilómetros cuadrados, pero solo suma 13.000 habitantes, la mayoría de ellos (unos 6.000) en Luarca, también tiene mucho que ver. Y, aunque la situación es muy distinta entre los núcleos de zonas montañosas y los costeros (donde el turismo ha ido dando más oportunidades), el éxodo no le es ajeno a nadie. “Los jóvenes se iban a estudiar la carrera a Oviedo y luego ya no volvían más que de visita”, añade Iglesias.

Todo el proceso, explica Pérez Díaz, ha sido más pronunciado “en las comunidades que sufrieron especialmente el éxodo rural de los sesenta y setenta y que han seguido registrando un flujo emigratorio lento y fluctuante”. Aparte de Asturias (un 22,64% con más de 65 años en 2011), las autonomías mayores son Galicia (22,81%) y Castilla y León (23%).







Fuente: ONU, Pew Research Center, Eurostat.

Aunque las pautas han sido muy parecidas en los países desarrollados, no lo ha sido el resultado. “El proceso ha sido muy rápido y, en muchos aspectos, inesperado en el sur de Europa. Aquí las consecuencias se ven agravadas por la tradicional debilidad de sus estados de bienestar, que han descansado más en el apoyo familiar que en el del Estado”, opina el especialista de la Universidad de Turín Paolo Viazzo. Junto a España, Portugal, Italia y Grecia también serán de las naciones más envejecidas en 2050, con más de un 30% de mayores de 65, según la ONU. Mientras, en los países nórdicos, “las políticas de ayuda a la familia, tanto económicas como laborales (flexibilidad en los horarios, permisos para el padre y la madre, etcétera), han logrado superarlo”, destaca Pérez Díaz.

Así, sin inmigración que mitigue las cifras, la mayoría de especialistas destacan la necesidad de mejorar los apoyos públicos a la natalidad: incentivos fiscales, bajas de paternidad y maternidad más largas, guarderías públicas suficientes y asequibles... Pero no solo: “Si las políticas no favorecen el empleo y el acceso a la vivienda, los jóvenes no se emancipan, están en el paro, no forman familias, retrasan la natalidad y acaban teniendo menos hijos de los que desean. Esto es antieconómico y antisocial”, coinciden los investigadores del Departamento de Población del CSIC Diego Ramiro, Teresa Castro y Antonio Abellán. Pero esto, en todo caso, solo tendría frutos a largo plazo.

En Valdés, no hay medidas concretas para fomentar la natalidad, aunque sí de reactivación de la economía rural con fondos europeos, explica el alcalde, Simón Guardado Pérez, en el solariego edificio centenario que acoge el Ayuntamiento en Luarca. El esfuerzo grande, dice, lo hacen en atención sanitaria y en servicios sociales, dificultada por su dispersión territorial.

Uno de los principales problemas del envejecimiento es el aumento del gasto sanitario (los mayores suponen el 41,9% de las altas hospitalarias y sus estancias son más largas) y en dependencia (a los 80, más de la mitad tiene problemas para realizar actividades cotidianas). Pero el gran miedo es que no haya suficiente gente trabajando para pagar las pensiones de esa creciente masa de jubilados.

“Esto supone un problema enorme para el sostenimiento del Estado del bienestar, porque durante las próximas décadas todo el peso recaerá sobre una fracción cada vez más pequeña de la población, que es la que está en edad de trabajar”, resume el investigador del Instituto de Análisis Económico del CSIC Ángel de la Fuente. Otros especialistas, como el investigador del Departamento de Población del CSIC Diego Ramiro, rechazan “el alarmismo” —el envejecimiento no es el mayor problema para el Estado del bienestar, sino “la falta de actividad económica, el desempleo, la ausencia de crédito, el fraude fiscal o la inadecuación del sistema impositivo”—, aunque admite que es un problema y una preocupación.

La respuesta de la mayoría de países en cuanto a las pensiones tiende a ser reducir las prestaciones y limitar el acceso a la jubilación, señala el profesor Bermejo, a quien le parece un error: Se está “obviando que los sectores productivos vinculados a la demanda de pensionistas aumentarán su producción en la medida que se mantenga su capacidad de compra y que un menor nivel de producción traería consigo un menor número de puestos de trabajo y un menor volumen de ingresos para la Seguridad Social en forma de cotizaciones sociales”.

Emilia Cernuda (68 años) y su marido, Manuel Galán (74) no se pierden un viaje. En los últimos meses han estado en Tenerife, Denia, Sevilla... Viven en Muñas de Abajo, otra aldea de Valdés, y su familia es un caso raro en la zona. Una de sus hijas, exmaestra, volvió al pueblo con su marido y sus dos críos para hacerse cargo de la vaquería. Son un brote verde en ese entorno, pero, de momento, el mayor, Borja, de 10 años, tiene al amigo más cercano a tres kilómetros, en el pueblo de al lado


----------



## SPK (6 Jul 2014)

A los de Gowex ánimo y a seguir luchando.No es la primera estafa que pasa en este país (pescanova,banco valencia,bankia a los que entraron en la opv...) está claro que si por sentido común no se ve la forma que una empresa tenga ingresos acordes con los que declara hay que huir.


----------



## bertok (6 Jul 2014)

..................................


----------



## Tio Masclet (6 Jul 2014)

Bertok, el único consuelo que me queda es que, en 2050, es muy improbable que servidor se encuentre entre los mortales. Ley de vida.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Jul 2014)

Track record del MAB, Bodaclick, Zinkia y Gowex en concurso de acreedores.

Y el twit profetico del viernes de jenaro:
Gooooood morning Madrid!!!! *Perfecta mañana para salir a correr*

Este ya esta en laos..


----------



## bertok (6 Jul 2014)




----------



## Janus (6 Jul 2014)

Lo grave de verdad es el consentimiento de EY quienes deberían desaparecer.

La facturación interpuesta entre sociedades pantalla para incrementar la cifra de ventas es muy sencilla de descubrir por un especialista a poco que se mire.

Todavía no se ya visto mucho mas de la cabeza del iceberg. Aquí hay malas practicas, de carcel para ser mas claros, desde fuera de la empresa.

Lo dicho, que debe caer otra bit four echando virutas.

Y de paso, hay que dar por el culo a los organismos supervisores de la Bolsa. No se enteran de nada.


----------



## bertok (6 Jul 2014)

Target: Gowex, Auditora, CNMV y MAB


finalmente pringarán los accionistas (el hilo de rankia hoy está siendo muy duro con peña que ha perdido 30k y/o todos sus ahorros) y el Jenaro en caso de que no se haya fugado.

El resto, politicastros incluidos, a celebrarlo en Zalacaín.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Track record del MAB, Bodaclick, Zinkia y Gowex en concurso de acreedores.
> 
> Y el twit profetico del viernes de jenaro:
> Gooooood morning Madrid!!!! *Perfecta mañana para salir a correr*
> ...



Todavía sigue corriendo??


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Jul 2014)

Uno en rankia que quiere comprar gowex sanearla y reflotarla....... LOL

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Jul 2014)

Pole Gowex e jilo de julio. 

Good morning bitches. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Jul 2014)

"Yo he perdido 10.600 €, todos mis ahorros._ *Me imagino q no habrá ningún seguro en caso de fraudes*, no?"_

....

El de más abajo es lo más seguro que vas a encontrar...


----------



## Krim (6 Jul 2014)

Buenos días por decir algo. Lo de Gowex se comenta solo y cualquier cosa que se me ocurra queda muy lejos de la realidad. Increíble lo de este HdlGP.


----------



## garpie (6 Jul 2014)

Lo del hilo de rankia es palomitero total (por decir algo suave), madre mía, llevo unos días que no doy crédito al espectáculo que nos han brindado los posteadores...


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Jul 2014)

Yo iría a por el auditor, tienen un seguro de responsabilidad civil para estos casos, aunque no cubre 1400 millones ::. Auditoría sin una sola salvedad es para meterlo en la cárcel. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (6 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> "Yo he perdido 10.600 €, todos mis ahorros._ *Me imagino q no habrá ningún seguro en caso de fraudes*, no?"_
> 
> ....
> 
> Esto es lo más seguro que vas a encontrar...



El golpe de esta mañana ha sido un shock y duro de digerir. Todavía navegan por la fase de negación.

En un par de días llegará la fase de ira, que por otra parte es lo que hace falta en este puto país para vengar tanta tropelía.


----------



## Tono (6 Jul 2014)

Efectivamente Bertok, España en estado puro.

Y lo bonito del caso es que a la gente que avisa la llaman loco, paranoico, desconfiado, mentiroso, etc. No hacen falta muchos datos, ni ser un Gotham para destapar un bluff o a un CM que recorre foros para llevar gacelas al matadero.

Este foro lo lee más gente de la que parece. Y cuando uno da en el clavo, pasan cosas muy raras. Alguno dice que yo he tenido algún trauma de pequeñito.
Pues no, los traumas los he tenido de mayorcito y en este mismo foro, no hace tanto.

Entre el 2009 y el 2011 me dediqué a hacer un seguimiento en este hilo

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-22-000-millones-emitidos-bancos-y-cajas.html

del tema de los avales bancarios a las cajas de ahorros y a estudiar por encima sus balances para ver si podrían devolver los créditos que el estado avalaba. 
En cuanto empecé a rascar en los balances, no sólo me di cuenta de la gran mierda que había, si no que pude cantar por orden casi estricto la quiebra de cada una de las cajas de ahorros. Cajas que estaban en BENEFICIOS en ese momento. 
Lo escribí siempre con el disclaimer de que todo era pura fantasía mía.

Cuando escribí este post 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-emitidos-bancos-y-cajas-21.html#post4295792

aquí hablo de la futura fusión de las cajas en Bankia, lo que iba a ser su matriz BFA, de los activos y pasivos irrisorios que había y canté por orden la secuencia de hechos que llevaría a la quiebra a Bankia, su posterior nacionalización y que sus accionistas perderían todo. Esto lo dije una año antes de que pasara todo lo que pasó. 
Y Bankia no fue un Gowex, fue mucho peor y más mortal. Miles y miles de pequeños ahorradores perdieron casi todo entre preferentes y la salida en bolsa. Muchos miles de millones.

La cuestión es que cuando escribí eso recibí un privado amenazador de que se me denunciaría por difundir datos falsos, que estaba cometiendo delito, con los enlaces a leyes que se me podían aplicar.
Mi conciencia muy tranquila, los datos eran recogidos de periódicos, y pasé de todo. Pero me sorprendió el submundo que se mueve por detrás de estos temas.

Fue el verano pasado cuando escribí únicamente 2 ó 3 post sobre Vértice 300.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/9643788-post1163.html

Fue justo antes de que Vertice empezara a subir para después quebrar. En uno puse unas gráfica que salían en varias páginas, avisando por AT de que el valor daba entrada y en otro post hice una pequeña descripción de su CEO y puse una foto suya en bañador en un puerto deportivo (algo parecido a lo que escribí ayer de Jenarín, según lo que se apreciaba en su twiter). 
Pues oye, casualidad, otra vez recibí un privado, donde se me pedía borrar el post con la foto o se me denunciaría por poner imágenes privadas ::. Incluso para mi sorpresa comprobé como esa foto que colgué desaparecía de Google images que era donde la había cogido.
De nuevo quedé alucinado del submundo del foro y de la rapidez con que actúa.
...a los pocos meses Vertice fue otra quiebra más de chicharro de libro.


Si soy un desconfiado en temas de dinero lo soy. Me alegro de ello. La máxima ''Piensa mal y acertarás'' suele venir muy bien cuando hay pasta por medio.

y a buen entendedor...:rolleye:


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Jul 2014)

De Gowex a la sección de ultracongelados 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tono (6 Jul 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo iría a por el auditor, tienen un seguro de responsabilidad civil para estos casos, aunque que no cubre 1400 millones ::. Auditoría sin una sola salvedad es para meterlo en la cárcel.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Me parece que no te has enterado.
La empresa auditora tiene en su consejo de administración a GOWEX (es decir es de Gowex):XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Jul 2014)

Pues es otro delito, la auditora debe ser totalmente independiente. 

Pues así hay que disparar a la puta Elvira, la comepollas de De Guanos. 

Esto es una estafa monumental y el PP vuelve a estar de MC. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Jul 2014)

¿este chicharrete está regulado por la CNMV o por quien?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Jul 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> De Gowex a la sección de ultracongelados
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Solo hacía falta ver de qué iba esta empresa: tecnología cero, pero miles de acuerdos con Administraciones Públicas de todo el mundo. 

Es la marca España. Pocos ingenieros y muchas comidas para llegar a acuerdos con políticos. 

Esta claro que esto es un: *Marca España*


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Jul 2014)

Ultimo tweet

_*Pido perdón a todos. Lo siento de todo corazón.*_

like a KING..


----------



## garpie (6 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Solo hacía falta ver de qué iba esta empresa: tecnología cero, pero miles de acuerdos con Administraciones Públicas de todo el mundo.
> 
> Es la marca España. Pocos ingenieros y muchas comidas para llegar a acuerdos con políticos.
> 
> Esta claro que esto es un: *Marca España*



Eso y un mucho de darwinismo financiero también.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Jul 2014)

garpie dijo:


> Eso y un mucho de darwinismo financiero también.



Ahora el hilo interesante es el carbures y el facephi, todos quieren bajarse... lunes negro en el MAB y algunos valores del continuo...


----------



## Hannibal (6 Jul 2014)

Juro que antesdeayer paseando por un parque ví un cisne negro :: para mí era una señal clara de lo que iba a pasar, aunque debo reconocer que el concuros de acreedores lo veía como una opción muy lejana; de hecho es algo que no me acaba de cuadrar. ¿Cómo es posible que el martes 1 de julio no haya problemas para pagar a empleados y proveedores y el sábado 5 de julio no tengan ni para pagar la luz?

En fin, obviamente doy el dinero por perdido, muy poquito afortunadamente y menos si lo comparamos con gente que tenía *todos *sus ahorros ahí :: y nada, toca replantearse muchas cosas a partir de ahora.

---------- Post added 06-jul-2014 at 10:58 ----------




Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Ahora el hilo interesante es el carbures y el facephi, todos quieren bajarse... lunes negro en el MAB y algunos valores del continuo...



Ah sí, si os habeis fijado, hay un usuario que está todo el rato repitiendo como un mantra que estaba claro que Gowex era un timo, y no como Eurona que es un valor seguro, que su CEO tiene cara de honrado (lo juro) y que además es catalana ::

Lo que está claro es que el MAB va a implosionar mañana a las 9. Y lo peor es que lo que yo tampoco sabía, es que parece que la CNMV no pinta nada en el MAB ya que es un mercado alternativo que juega con "otras cartas". Menos mal que no llevaba nada de ahi.


----------



## Tono (6 Jul 2014)

Auditora de Gowex.

MA Auditores

La empresa tiene seis cargos directivos...







M A AUDITORES SL. Cargos directivos


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Jul 2014)

Los afectados deberían agruparse e ir directamente contra la cnmv. Contra el corredor de Madriz no van a rascar nada. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xiux (6 Jul 2014)

JODER con GOWEX !!!!

hace 12 minutos pone un tweet


Jenaro Garcia
‏@jero_net
Pido perdón a todos. Lo siento de todo corazón.

Que cara tiene !!!! y encima el dia del informe dice que se va a correr por Madrid, será a escapar corriendo leches

Que HDP


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Auditora de Gowex.
> 
> MA Auditores
> 
> ...



Tras deloitte (bankia es solvente) y kpmg (la fusión d las cajas gallegas es viable), llegan m&b y e&y con gowex

Auditores..... :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu: powerpoint con traje


----------



## ponzi (6 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> "Yo he perdido 10.600 €, todos mis ahorros._ *Me imagino q no habrá ningún seguro en caso de fraudes*, no?"_
> 
> ....
> 
> El de más abajo es lo más seguro que vas a encontrar...



Pobre chaval

Por el orden de prelacion no va a recibir ni las gracias


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Jul 2014)

De pobre nada,...aqui se viene llorado de casa

Cuando todo es verde flor..soy un triunfador vividor follador hinbersor

y cuando no?...que pena?!

*Con los huevos negros ya uno es responsable en donde mete uno el dinero o no*: aka preferentes, visillos, sellos...o filetes de panga


----------



## ponzi (6 Jul 2014)

Madre mia el Twitter

https://twitter.com/jero_net/status/485706202845032449


----------



## asador de manteca (6 Jul 2014)

Un país no puede funcionar así, es una barbaridad que la empresa que audita las cuentas esté controlada por la empresa auditada y la cnmv lo permita, que llegó a capitalizar unos dos mil millones de euros no?

Menudo cortijo de país de mierda


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jul 2014)

¿Es posible que mañana algunas empresas del IBEX se vean salpicadas por el caso Gowex?

¿Cómo lo veis?


----------



## Galifrey (6 Jul 2014)

Joder, joder, joder...

Lo de Rankia es para sacar un bestseller sobre psicología. He aquí un ejemplo BRUTAL de disonancia cognitiva:

"Compañeros Gowerox y sufridores como esta persona que escribe, todo me sigue pareciendo muy raro y sinceramente no las tengo todas tan claras como parece ser que se está dando por hecho algo que no veo hasta que el Lunes se manifiesten todas las noticias el relación a los Hechos de Gowex y veamos como queda realmente el tema. ya que no me cuadra el tema de no poder hacer los pagos que tendrá la empresa en los proximos compromisos financieros.
y hasta ahora quien los pago ?
de donde salio el dinero?
quien estuvo pagando a los empleados y de mas gastos?
quien los financio?
la tecnologia del We2 desde mi punto de vista tiene mucho potencial , el Wifi también es el futuro eso es así queramos verlo o no.
Entonces ?
no me cuadra nada, todo lo que para el interés de algunos se esta montando
La verdad no se que pasara el lunes ,pero no me cuadra el tema nada de nada lo veo muy raro.
Sinceramente y rotundamente no veo a Gowex desapareciendo ya que el nicho de negocio todo sabemos que funciona ya que a diario lo utilizamos , con lo cual pudiera ser efectivamente que las cuentas tuvieran sus trucos de cara al accionista y que por ello recule el precio hasta donde le corresponda . 
El We2 me parece que tiene muy buen presente y futuro como tecnologia de red social con lo cual tiene un pecio X mas los puntos de Wifi los acuerdos con Ayuntamientos,empresas ,ciudades ETC... 
Conclusión el nicho de negocio de Gowex para mi, y lo digo hoy, tiene mucho no, muchísimo futuro, y no veo una empresa de este sector desapareciendo así como así,
Tranquilidad y confiemos en que de alguna manera pueda solucionarse de la mejor forma,
Un saludo"

Como decía aquel, solo hay dos cosas infinitas en el universo...


----------



## bertok (6 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> De pobre nada,...aqui se viene llorado de casa
> 
> Cuando todo es verde flor..soy un triunfador vividor follador hinbersor
> 
> ...



*Hamijo, el timo de la panga y mortadela al que han sido sometidas decenas de miles de familias de Las Tablas, Sanchi-Guarro y Valde-bobos es mucho más grave que el timo del Jenaro.

Pero la peña no se da cuenta porque sigue viendo un tangible: el puto zulo de pladur mal armado.

Hoy en 2014, todavía sigue siendo válido el siempre lo podrás vender, hay zonas y zonas, estás al lado del aeropuerto para escapar del país, antes lo quemo, ...

*


----------



## asador de manteca (6 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Es posible que mañana algunas empresas del IBEX se vean salpicadas por el caso Gowex?
> 
> ¿Cómo lo veis?



Parto de la base que no se puede más que "tratar de intuir" o "especular" sobre lo que pueda pasar. 

Y yo pienso que el IBEX no se verá salpicado mañana por esto, sí varios del continuo, por supuesto terremoto en el mab y puede acabar afectando al Ibex si se hace una bola grande y sale algún caso más dentro del continuo


----------



## mpbk (6 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Es posible que mañana algunas empresas del IBEX se vean salpicadas por el caso Gowex?
> 
> ¿Cómo lo veis?



no tiene nada que ver, joder que preguntas más estúpidas


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> no tiene nada que ver, joder que preguntas más estúpidas



Gracias por tu amabilidad


----------



## Galifrey (6 Jul 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Joder, joder, joder...
> 
> Lo de Rankia es para sacar un bestseller sobre psicología. He aquí un ejemplo BRUTAL de disonancia cognitiva:
> 
> ...





Ostia puta, siguiente mensaje del mismo forero:

"Amigos e inversores de Gowex , lo que a continuación comentare no es una broma ni una tontería, 
es una solución que se me esta ocurriendo ahora mismo en directo, aprovechando este magnifico foro de pequeñas personas inversoras, quiero trasmitiros ya que no me creo nada de nada. 
Mi intención dentro de lo posible ya que Gowex parece ser que esta en banca rota mi persona esta interesada en comprarla , reestructurarla para de un gran engaño hacer una gran empresa por fin. 
Ya que estoy totalmente convencido que We2 tiene un potencial muy grande y los puntos de Wifi ya contratados intentar sacarles el mayor benéfico desde una estrategia de costes y servicios, 
Es una decision que va en serio"


----------



## Hannibal (6 Jul 2014)

asador de manteca dijo:


> Parto de la base que no se puede más que "tratar de intuir" o "especular" sobre lo que pueda pasar.
> 
> Y yo pienso que el IBEX no se verá salpicado mañana por esto, sí varios del continuo, por supuesto terremoto en el mab y puede acabar afectando al Ibex si se hace una bola grande y sale algún caso más dentro del continuo



Los del continuo, por lo que he leido estos días, están mucho mas controlados y es mucho mas difícil que esto pase. Que puede pasar como paso con pescanova, por supuesto, pero si ya en el continuo es posible, el Mab es una casa putas. Por eso digo que mañana implosionará, pero por eso mismo el dinero que salga del Mab ira previsiblemente al continuo y sobre todo al ibex.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Jul 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Ostia puta, siguiente mensaje del mismo forero:
> 
> "Amigos e inversores de Gowex , lo que a continuación comentare no es una broma ni una tontería,
> es una solución que se me esta ocurriendo ahora mismo en directo, aprovechando este magnifico foro de pequeñas personas inversoras, quiero trasmitiros ya que no me creo nada de nada.
> ...



Como dijo el gran bertok, uno puede equivocarse con un chicharro del ibex como telefonica pero los valores como gowex son los que se hacen las grandes sangrías


----------



## asador de manteca (6 Jul 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Los del continuo, por lo que he leido estos días, están mucho mas controlados y es mucho mas difícil que esto pase. Que puede pasar como paso con pescanova, por supuesto, pero si ya en el continuo es posible, el Mab es una casa putas. Por eso digo que mañana implosionará, pero por eso mismo el dinero que salga del Mab ira previsiblemente al continuo y sobre todo al ibex.



Si, es cierto que el continuo esta "mucho" más controlado, pero lo que se contagia es la desconfianza, la esquizofrenia del mercado que lo que ayer era un chollo hiper alcista hoy es una ruina y no vale nada por eso del contagio de emociones.

De todas formas, el mab siempre me ha parecido bastante estafa, con los zurullos de eurona, suavitas, bodaclick...


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jul 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Los del continuo, por lo que he leido estos días, están mucho mas controlados y es mucho mas difícil que esto pase. Que puede pasar como paso con pescanova, por supuesto, pero si ya en el continuo es posible, el Mab es una casa putas. Por eso digo que *mañana implosionará, pero por eso mismo el dinero que salga del Mab ira previsiblemente al continuo y sobre todo al ibex*.



Otra opción sería que "el dinero rescatado" del Mab esperase pacientemente buenas oportunidades de entrada....


----------



## bertok (6 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Como dijo el gran bertok, uno puede equivocarse con un chicharro del ibex como telefonica pero los valores como gowex son los que se hacen las grandes sangrías



La cuenta de resultados de todo inversor o trader depende principalmente de las grandes cagadas llevadas por la codicia y exceso de autocomplacencia.

Lo de Gowex es typical spanish. Unos han destrozado el año completo y otros saldrán de las bolsas ad eternum.

Necesitamos más carne fresca


----------



## docjones (6 Jul 2014)

Si Gowex opera(ba) en el mab, y el garante es BME... ¿Afectará a su cotización?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Jul 2014)

docjones dijo:


> Si Gowex opera(ba) en el mab, y el garante es BME... ¿Afectará a su cotización?



Si abro una cuenta en bankia con 100e esto influirá en las ganancias de bankia y subirá?

Si contrato movistar para el movil, esto como ayuda a la acción?

::::::::


----------



## Tono (6 Jul 2014)

docjones dijo:


> Si Gowex opera(ba) en el mab, y el garante es BME... ¿Afectará a su cotización?



Creo que se mezclan cosas. 
En todo caso la entidad inspectora supongo que es la CNMV. 
BME acepta la entrada a cotización cuando le presentan los papeles de que todo está en regla, auditado, supervisado por la CNMV, etc.
De cualquier manera, juraría que BME ha ganado más pasta con el dinero movido en Gowex en ambos sentidos (los que vendían en pánico, los que piramidaban, los que entraban a la ocasión buscando rebote, los que tienen que recomprar los cortos, etc) que lo que puede llegar a pagar por su responsabilidad si la tiene.
A BME le entra dinero tanto cuando se compra como cuando se vende, las euforias y los pánicos le llenan la caja por igual.:rolleye:


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jul 2014)

apuntad otro
www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbu...-espanoles-han-perdido-ahorros-telexfree.html


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> apuntad otro
> www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbu...-espanoles-han-perdido-ahorros-telexfree.html



La lista de países donde operaba era cuanto menos curiosa, peru, republica dominicana, hispanistan....


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Si abro una cuenta en bankia con 100e esto influirá en las ganancias de bankia y subirá?
> 
> Si contrato movistar para el movil, esto como ayuda a la acción?
> 
> ::::::::





los de asinver les han denunciado.

yo creo que esto es un poco como que quiebre el Eibar por decir uno, y se denuncie a la Liga o la RFEF.

El responsable es el calvo y la auditora. y la cnmv por no cortar esto el primer día, pero no se va a autosancionar


----------



## bertok (6 Jul 2014)

Tiempo para la reflexión

*1. - Tus padres se gastan un dineral en que tengas la mejor formación posible.

2. - Tú dedicas un montón de tiempo y esfuerzo en sacar adelante los estudios mientras tienes que vencer la tentación de estar con los colegas fumando unos trujas en el parque de al lado de casa, pensando en el botellón del finde, liarte con la susi, ...

3. - Una vez que encuentras trabajo, a darlo todo por un sueldo de chusco y gota de tintorro de Don simón.

4. - El estado te roba una porción significativa de tu salario para mantener el tinglado (previo robo del 30% a tu empleador).

5. - De lo poco que te queda, tienes que asumir mordidas del 100% en el caso de los incontables impuestos que acompañan nuestro transitar dentro del sistema.

6. - De lo otro poco que te queda y que por huevos tienes que gastar para poder comer y vivir, viene otra mordida del 21%.

7. - Como decidas tener un zulo en propiedad, arranca con un 10% de impuestos varios + precios de escándalo y delictivos en los zulos de medio españa. IBIs, basuras y otras lindezas del estilo terminan de darte la puntilla.

8. - Al que le quedan cuatro leuros, decide meterlo en preferentes, bankias, gowex y demás esquemas diseñados para exprimirte más .... y obviamente el estado mirando para otro lado cuando no a tu bolsillo.

9. - El que tenga la puta fortuna, por casualidad, de tener alguna plusvalía ... a sumar al IRPF en la base general. Tal y como está organizado el impuesto, entran en tu tramo más alto y ZASCA.

10. - El que pierda en las inversiones, a mamarla a Parla.

11. - Cuando llegas a los 50 palos, a la puta calle en un mercado laboral diseñado para que no sigas enganchado a esas edades.

12. - y cuando llegues a la edad de jubilación, si no la has palmado antes en los 25 años que te vas a pasar sin ingresos, te dará lo justo para la ración de panga los lunes a la noche

payo, déjame hueco que me salgo del sistema*


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Jul 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Los del continuo, por lo que he leido estos días, están mucho mas controlados y es mucho mas difícil que esto pase. Que puede pasar como paso con pescanova, por supuesto, pero si ya en el continuo es posible, el Mab es una casa putas. Por eso digo que mañana implosionará, pero por eso mismo el dinero que salga del Mab ira previsiblemente al continuo y sobre todo al ibex.



El dinero del que saldría del MAB sería dinero miedoso, ¿se va a meter de cabeza de nuevo en bolsa? No se yo…

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El dinero del que saldría del MAB sería dinero miedoso, ¿se va a meter de cabeza de nuevo en bolsa? No se yo…
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Por eso digo....

---------- Post added 06-jul-2014 at 12:23 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Tiempo para la reflexión
> 
> *1. - Tus padres se gastan un dineral en que tengas la mejor formación posible.
> 
> ...



Queda saber en qué consiste exactamente la opción "me salgo del sistema"...


----------



## Tono (6 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El dinero del que saldría del MAB sería dinero miedoso, ¿se va a meter de cabeza de nuevo en bolsa? No se yo…
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Vete a tú a saber si ese dinero podrá salir siquiera de muchos valores del MAB.
Aunque sea para malvender tiene que haber un comprador.
...la ley del embudo y los pillados a largo :cook:

Madre mía. Estoy viendo que Facephi lleva un 60% de subida en los escasos 3 días que hace que entró en el MAB. Aquí se van a batir récords mundiales de rapidez en quedarse atrapados. :ouch:


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jul 2014)

Pero de todo esto, aunque no me haya tocado, creo que hay que aprender, y mantenerse alejado de los chicharros, bien que mueva 5000 euros, como dice Tono o bien porque esté en el MAB. 

La pega aquí creo que era que para muchos por lo visto, no era un chicharro y tenía potencial. Y cada semana añadia una ciudad de renombre y estaba en todos los medios y foros retroalimentandose.


Codere, Vértice, Pescanova, Gowex... Bankia.


Creo que algo bueno tengo que sacar de la discusión con Tono, y vender este lunes mismo el chicharro mtba a primera hora. 

y no fiarse de ningún balance. lo cual, reafirma mi analisis por el AT, pero claro, hay que fiarse del resto de no chicharros. Quien dice que el balance del pop no está maquillado? mal ejemplo. pongamos el de sacyr. de quién nos fiamos?

que luego sube? pues pensaré en gowex
que luego baja? pues daré gracias por el gowexgate


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Jul 2014)

Tristemente eso es asi bertok. El sistema lo han complicado tanto para que parezca que eres libre pero lo unico que haces es pagar impuestos, desde que naces hasta que palmas, para mantener a una panda sátrapas hdlgp.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jul 2014)

"*No hay nada seguro salvo la muerte y los impuestos*" Benjamin Franklin

Yo no estoy tan seguro. (Hay gente que dice que se libra de la muerte...)


----------



## bertok (6 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Pero de todo esto, aunque no me haya tocado, creo que hay que aprender, y mantenerse alejado de los chicharros, bien que mueva 5000 euros, como dice Tono o bien porque esté en el MAB.
> 
> La pega aquí creo que era que para muchos por lo visto, no era un chicharro y tenía potencial. Y cada semana añadia una ciudad de renombre y estaba en todos los medios y foros retroalimentandose.
> 
> ...



*Era un puto chicharro*.

Pero es que hay mucho jimberzor que todavía no conoce los peligros del mercado.

*Cuando gire el mercado en su conjunto y desarrolle un ciclo bajista completo, vamos a contar las bajas y los jimverzores que quedan en pie para el siguiente ciclo alcista.*


----------



## Tono (6 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Pero de todo esto, aunque no me haya tocado, creo que hay que aprender, y mantenerse alejado de los chicharros, bien que mueva 5000 euros, como dice Tono o bien porque esté en el MAB.
> 
> La pega aquí creo que era que para muchos por lo visto, no era un chicharro y tenía potencial. Y cada semana añadia una ciudad de renombre y estaba en todos los medios y foros retroalimentandose.
> 
> ...



Y yo te voy a pedir, que aunque te metas en esos tinglados no le des demasiada publicidad en plan gráficas y demás. 
O simplemente dices que entras con más miedo que vergüenza como hacen todos y ya está.
...Lo de la mujer del César, que no solo debía ser honesta, sino que además debía parecerlo.
Y nos ahorramos disgustos y desconfianzas.


----------



## bertok (6 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tristemente eso es asi bertok. El sistema lo han complicado tanto para que parezca que eres libre pero lo unico que haces es pagar impuestos, desde que naces hasta que palmas, para mantener a una panda sátrapas hdlgp.
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



una confidencialidad que deja de serlo: un esquema muy parecido al que he posteado, me lo escribí en un word en 2005. No hay semana que no lo lea 1 vez.

De da mucha perspectiva y te aleja del entorno alienante en el que psamos nuestra vida.

El 98% de los currelas están metidos en esa dinámica.


----------



## Tonto Simon (6 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Vete a tú a saber si ese dinero podrá salir siquiera de muchos valores del MAB.
> Aunque sea para malvender tiene que haber un comprador.
> ...la ley del embudo y los pillados a largo :cook:
> 
> Madre mía. Estoy viendo que Facephi lleva un 60% de subida en los escasos 3 días que hace que entró en el MAB. Aquí se van a batir récords mundiales de rapidez en quedarse atrapados. :ouch:



Te corrijo, salió a 1,23 y empezó a cotizar a2,46 porque le subieron el rango máximo del 50 al 100 % más luego las posteriores! y todavía no ha ganado ni un euro::


----------



## mpbk (6 Jul 2014)

la gente metiendo 5 cifras en una del mab......asi les va.

yo no meteria más de 2500€ o 3750.


----------



## Namreir (6 Jul 2014)

Lo de las auditorías en este pqis es una puta verguenza. Ni los minimos se respetan.

Por poneros un ejemplo: Las curntas de Eroski las audita LKS qye es otra empresa del grupo MCC.

Y asi todo.


----------



## bertok (6 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Lo de las auditorías en este pqis es una puta verguenza. Ni los minimos se respetan.
> 
> Por poneros un ejemplo: Las curntas de Eroski las audita LKS qye es otra empresa del grupo MCC.
> 
> Y asi todo.



Circulen, huele a mierda en todo aquel entramado que maneja más de 1 leuro.

Al R78 le quedan entre 2 y 4 años


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Y yo te voy a pedir, que aunque te metas en esos tinglados no le des demasiada publicidad en plan gráficas y demás.
> O simplemente dices que entras con más miedo que vergüenza como hacen todos y ya está.
> ...Lo de la mujer del César, que no solo debía ser honesta, sino que además debía parecerlo.
> Y nos ahorramos disgustos y desconfianzas.



Creo que es posible. Pero el resto deberíamos aplicarnos el cuento un poco (si quieren). Yo nunca he recomendado valores en subida vertical, he ido al método contrario, en caídas y buscar minirebotes para pocos días. Nada de largo plazo. Para un valor que empecé a hacer a largo plazo, me lo tiran y me lanzan una OPA, supongo que por eso luego no he acabado nunca la de largo plazo ni comprado bayer, como pensaba, o anr o la holandesa.


Claro, que esto lo digo ahora, pero la avaricia es muy hija puta y no se aprende hasta que pasa en propias carnes

yo te voy a pedir que antes de acusar a alguien de estafador midas tus palabras, o que tengas pruebas claras, o al menos que escuches a ver si lo que dice la otra persona puede ser cierto. y que no te lo tomes como personal, que es lo que has hecho.


----------



## decloban (6 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> apuntad otro
> www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbu...-espanoles-han-perdido-ahorros-telexfree.html



Hace no mucho spamearon el foro y el administrador paso de banear al usuario y borrar el hilo.

Me recuerda a la época de invertir en minas perdidas en medio de la selva.

Se habla de calientavalores pero el admin del foro tiene tela con su pasotismo.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jul 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Hace no mucho spamearon el foro y el administrador paso de banear al usuario y borrar el hilo.
> 
> Me recuerda a la época de invertir en minas perdidas en medio de la selva.
> 
> Se habla de calientavalores pero el admin del foro tiene tela con su pasotismo.



recuerdo el hilo. estaba en inversiones.

por otra parte lo que cuentan de que calopez al estar pillado en gowex borro el hilo ese...

no se si es cierto


----------



## FranR (6 Jul 2014)

Lo que daría por ver la cara del que me puso fino el viernes, por cantar dos días las verdades. Ese a mamarla, por el resto, lo siento. En ese hilo hay unos cuantos culpables de que la gente no soltara la semana pasada.


----------



## Tono (6 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Creo que es posible. Pero el resto deberíamos aplicarnos el cuento un poco (si quieren). Yo nunca he recomendado valores en subida vertical, he ido al método contrario, en caídas y buscar minirebotes para pocos días. Nada de largo plazo. Para un valor que empecé a hacer a largo plazo, me lo tiran y me lanzan una OPA, supongo que por eso luego no he acabado nunca la de largo plazo ni comprado bayer, como pensaba, o anr o la holandesa.
> 
> 
> Claro, que esto lo digo ahora, pero la avaricia es muy hija puta y no se aprende hasta que pasa en propias carnes
> ...




ese valor fue Deoleo, una trampa mortal y creo que te avisé mucho sobre él.

Ane, te aseguro que para mí el mundo de internet es un simple divertimento totalmente alejado de mi realidad.

No me tomo en absoluto como algo personal nada de este foro, para mí es más bien como un jueguecito de rol o un reality show virtual para pasar el rato.
No dejes que te afecte persnalmente tu vida forera y lo que te digan en ella, especialmente lo que pueda decir yo que no me tomo nada en serio a excepción de mi gorro de Iberdrola. 

Por mi gorro mato!!!!


----------



## Montegrifo (6 Jul 2014)

La realidad se empeña una y otra vez en superar la ficción.

Por cierto, todavía nadie ha apuntado hacia rankia para pedir explicaciones? Aquí les va a salpicar a todo cristo, veremos si no pilla hasta el jato


----------



## decloban (6 Jul 2014)

Los que se pelean se desean y aquí ya se aprecia boda.


----------



## Plimo del jato (6 Jul 2014)

Mi plimo pasó toa la noche en chueca dilatando el orgullo gaytuno rodeado de trolos.

Esta maniana, dolorido ha podio comprobar como van sus acciones de goguess


----------



## decloban (6 Jul 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> La realidad se empeña una y otra vez en superar la ficción.
> 
> Por cierto, todavía nadie ha apuntado hacia rankia para pedir explicaciones? Aquí les va a salpicar a todo cristo, veremos si no pilla hasta el jato



Rankia tiene experiencia en plataformas de afectados. Aquello es un nido de pillados en los mas diversos valores y mercados.


----------



## bertok (6 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Lo de las auditorías en este pqis es una puta verguenza. Ni los minimos se respetan.
> 
> Por poneros un ejemplo: Las curntas de Eroski las audita LKS qye es otra empresa del grupo MCC.
> 
> Y asi todo.



El país no tiene remedio ::::::


----------



## ponzi (6 Jul 2014)

Impresionante...premio nacional de *Marketing*

[YOUTUBE]NAhBC12Kl6A[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]0CE4sn4938M[/YOUTUBE]

MARKETING

[YOUTUBE]RBLVrGySy9M[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]JJ37m0NEGPc[/YOUTUBE]

Lo siento por los afectados, nos podría haber pasado a cualquiera


----------



## Tono (6 Jul 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Los que se pelean se desean y aquí ya se aprecia boda.



eh! ehhh
no te metas...

...que a mí las broncas me ponen mucho :fiufiu: y aún recuerdo ciertas recomendaciones de Deoleo


----------



## ponzi (6 Jul 2014)

Yo vigilaría los aeropuertos, el riesgo de fuga es muy elevado. Con toda la gente que esta pillada , alguno le termina moliendo a palos


----------



## decloban (6 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> recuerdo el hilo. estaba en inversiones.
> 
> por otra parte lo que cuentan de que calopez al estar pillado en gowex borro el hilo ese...
> 
> no se si es cierto



Si es cierto eso prepararos porque va a recortar aun mas el presupuesto para servidores.


----------



## Krim (6 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Impresionante...premio nacional de



Hombre, teniendo en cuenta que ha vendido algo que no vale nada por 1.400 millones, creo que tiene su mérito, justamente el marketing lo ha hecho muy bien. Ojalá disfrute de su bien ganado premio en la cárcel.


----------



## decloban (6 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> eh! ehhh
> no te metas...
> 
> ...que a mí las broncas me ponen mucho :fiufiu: y aún recuerdo ciertas recomendaciones de Deoleo



También recordaras mi salida del valor con pérdidas que comente, ¿no?

Al igual que las calificaciones hacia mi. Reconocerlo, te equivocaste al menos en mi caso


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jul 2014)

lo fácil hubiera sido chapar el Nick y abrir otro.

a mi lo de acusar "a alguien virtual o que afecte a la vida" me da igual. se inmola el Nick supongo y listo.

pero si he intentado explicarle todo es pq a usted como ponzi, matanzas, marai, caronte, jcbarba, y muchos etc me han enseñado cosas en sus posts. conozco en persona a alguno de esa lista y a alguno de Trans.Estruc. Y solo tengo palabras de agradecimiento para todos.

no me gustaba que precisamente uno de estos dijese todas esas cosas sobre mí, cuando precisamente se le tenia aprecio. igual por eso he intentado convencerme con datos. si todo esto me lo dijese un troll pues me sudaría la polla directamente.

ya le digo que lo fácil hubiera sido inmolar el Nick. aunque también usted se apuntaria un triunfo-descubrimiento de estafador que no era tal.

pero teniendo el mejor Nick del foro (para los que su día estuvimos en un hilo mitico) no quiero dejarlo.


----------



## docjones (6 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Creo que se mezclan cosas.
> En todo caso la entidad inspectora supongo que es la CNMV.
> BME acepta la entrada a cotización cuando le presentan los papeles de que todo está en regla, auditado, supervisado por la CNMV, etc.
> De cualquier manera, juraría que BME ha ganado más pasta con el dinero movido en Gowex en ambos sentidos (los que vendían en pánico, los que piramidaban, los que entraban a la ocasión buscando rebote, los que tienen que recomprar los cortos, etc) que lo que puede llegar a pagar por su responsabilidad si la tiene.
> A BME le entra dinero tanto cuando se compra como cuando se vende, las euforias y los pánicos le llenan la caja por igual.:rolleye:



Es que por lo que he leído en prensa, para las bma no les corresponde la cnmv sino BME. Salvo que la prensa no tenga ni idea, que es lo más probable.


----------



## decloban (6 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo vigilaría los aeropuertos, el riesgo de fuga es muy elevado. Con toda la gente que esta pillada , alguno le termina moliendo a palos



Estoy de acuerdo con un comentario de rancia. El fulano cargara con todo para librar de responsabilidades a su mujer y proteger a sus hijos y a vivir la vida mindunguis.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Hombre, teniendo en cuenta que ha vendido algo que no vale nada por 1.400 millones, creo que tiene su mérito, justamente el marketing lo ha hecho muy bien. Ojalá disfrute de su bien ganado premio en la cárcel.



la carcel nos cuesta dinero a los españoles y hay muchas crías de cerdo que alimentar

---------- Post added 06-jul-2014 at 05:23 ----------

joder. esto no lo había visto!!!

pensaba que seguía de ayer....



uufff



Dimite el presidente de Gowex tras admitir
que falseó las cuentas
La firma presenta solicitud de concurso de acreedores
voluntario al no poder "hacer frente" a sus deudas
corrientes a su vencimiento
El presidente y consejero delegado de Gowex, Jenaro
García Martín, ha dimitido de sus cargos en la compañía
tras reconocer que las cuentas de, al menos, los últimos
cuatro años "no reflejan su imagen fiel" y atribuyéndose la
"autoría de esta falsedad".
En un comunicado remitido al Mercado Alternativo Bursátil
(MAB) en la madrugada del domingo, la compañía ha
señalado que la firma no puede "hacer frente" a sus deudas
corrientes a su vencimiento y ha acordado presentar
solicitud de concurso de acreedores voluntario.


----------



## Namreir (6 Jul 2014)

Ane, no le des mas importancia, Tono es asi, pero es buen chico y luego se le pasa.

Tono en Bizkai sigye habiendo gilipollas que se gastan 500k ppr un adobado, dilapidsn su pstrimonio y lo sabes.

Lo de Gowex, nada nuevo en este pais, y aqui un consejo. Jamas mas de un 15% en ningun producto.

Todos hemos palmado pasta alguna vez.

Animo a todos.


----------



## bertok (6 Jul 2014)

de rankia

*Yo es que alucino!!. ¿De que os extrañáis?. No os dais cuenta como funciona España, es un país ideal para los ladrones y chanchulleros. El BdE y la CNMV no protegieron a los que les colocaron los productos tóxicos de la Banca, a los estafados de Afinsa y Forum, ¿quien les protegió?. Y lo de Zinkia también del MAB que salio a bolsa con unas cuentas totalmente abultadas. Y lo de Nueva Rumasa, y pescanova, y..y..y... 
En fin España es una país ideal para los estafadores, que para más inri se suelen ir de rositas. Aquí nadie controla nada, ni los organismos oficiales, ni las auditoras, ni los consejos de administración que cobran dietas y ponen firmas y luego dicen no saber nada. 

Pues eso es España en el siglo XXI, y quien quiera cambiarlo deberá de dejar de votar a los de siempre, que está claro que no les interesa cambiar nada, solo sacarnos el dinero que no nos roban algunos a base de impuestos.*


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jul 2014)

Hay que pensar que igual que en la burbuja, los bancos quisieron crecer más que lo que podían, las empresas energéticas comprando constructoras, eroskis comprando carapavos....

igual la realidad es que había que "crecer" el MC continuo español sea como fuere cara al exterior, y se trajeron muchos truños.

Y ahora, con la "recuperación" era el momento para meter de nuevo esa sensación a la Bolsa.



En breve sale Logista no? ::


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Jul 2014)

Lo dijeron hace ya muchos años aplicado a algun otro chicharro patrio y era algo como esto::

"¡¡El dinero ahorrado para los nenes no se puede meter en un puto chicharro infecto como Gowex!!"



...y tal..


----------



## Tono (6 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Ane, no le des mas importancia, Tono es asi, pero es buen chico y luego se le pasa.
> 
> Tono en Bizkai sigye habiendo gilipollas que se gastan 500k ppr un adobado, dilapidsn su pstrimonio y lo sabes.
> 
> ...




:no::no::no:
de momento y toco madera, jamás he perdido un sólo € en bolsa.
ya me tocará, pero de momento es así.


y del País Vasco sólo conozco lo que vi en un documental que se titula ''8 apellidos vascos'', 
buenísimo, lo recomiendo para que la gente no crea en estereotipos como por ejemplo que todos los gallegos son desconfiados o los granaínos manflowers y tal..


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Ane, no le des mas importancia, Tono es asi, pero es buen chico y luego se le pasa.
> 
> Tono en Bizkai sigye habiendo gilipollas que se gastan 500k ppr un adobado, dilapidsn su pstrimonio y lo sabes.
> 
> ...







La gente sigue comprando, pero lo importante para mí es esto:


----------



## asador de manteca (6 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> eh! ehhh
> no te metas...
> 
> ...que a mí las broncas me ponen mucho :fiufiu: y aún recuerdo ciertas recomendaciones de Deoleo



Yo no veo Deoleo comparable con gowex ni esos megachicharros , ya sé que no estás comparando pero parece que sale a relucir ahora, deoleo es líder mundial en venta de aceite de oliva, ha estado con una gran deuda y poco a poco va saliendo, ha entrado en beneficios y con un buen equipo gestor puede ser una gran empresa.

Yo estoy dentro y voy a seguir dentro, no estoy pillado, asumo que la amenaza de exclusión conlleva un "riesgo", y nunca recomiendo a nadie, pero si mañana me pidiese recomendación un familiar le diría que no, que no compre a no ser que sea muy muy consciente del riesgo. Yo ahora a estos precios no compraría así que no me acuse de recomendarla


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jul 2014)

nota, a rajoy se le ha escapado la palabra "recesión", no crisis

Rajoy: la salida de la crisis devolverá la confianza perdida


> porque han permitido al país superar la recesión y ha asegurado que la legislatura concluirá con menos parados, más afiliados a la Seguridad Social y más personas activas.
> 
> Todo ello, en un contexto de estabilidad institucional que ha permitido abordar la sucesión en la Jefatura del Estado "en quince días sin que pase nada" y manteniendo un Estado del Bienestar "como casi nadie en el mundo"





---------- Post added 06-jul-2014 at 05:44 ----------




Spoiler






asador de manteca dijo:


> Yo no veo Deoleo comparable con gowex ni esos megachicharros , ya sé que no estás comparando pero parece que sale a relucir ahora, deoleo es líder mundial en venta de aceite de oliva, ha estado con una gran deuda y poco a poco va saliendo, ha entrado en beneficios y con un buen equipo gestor puede ser una gran empresa.
> 
> Yo estoy dentro y voy a seguir dentro, no estoy pillado, asumo que la amenaza de exclusión conlleva un "riesgo", y nunca recomiendo a nadie, pero si mañana me pediría recomendación un familiar le diría que no, que no compre a no ser que sea muy muy consciente del riesgo. Yo ahora a estos precios no compraría así que no me acuse de recomendarla









tu eres un troll, no?


la frase de "el que asó la manteca" me suena mucho ::


----------



## Tono (6 Jul 2014)

asador de manteca dijo:


> Yo no veo Deoleo comparable con gowex ni esos megachicharros , ya sé que no estás comparando pero parece que sale a relucir ahora, deoleo es líder mundial en venta de aceite de oliva, ha estado con una gran deuda y poco a poco va saliendo, ha entrado en beneficios y con un buen equipo gestor puede ser una gran empresa.
> 
> Yo estoy dentro y voy a seguir dentro, no estoy pillado, asumo que la amenaza de exclusión conlleva un "riesgo", y nunca recomiendo a nadie, pero si mañana me pediría recomendación un familiar le diría que no, que no compre a no ser que sea muy muy consciente del riesgo. Yo ahora a estos precios no compraría así que no me acuse de recomendarla



No voy a volver a hablar de ese valor, no me interesa y ya.

este es un gráfico de bolsa, no lo parece, pero lo es. DEOLEO. 
La explicación gráfica más perfecta de lo que es una trampa de valor. No suele verse pero existe.
y te lo dice alguien que no sabe nada de AT.


----------



## asador de manteca (6 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> tu eres un troll, no?
> 
> 
> la frase de "el que asó la manteca" me suena mucho ::



Bueno, y se puede saber qué he dicho o a quién he faltado respeto para que me llames troll? 

Por qué no respondes si quieres al mensaje y dejas de decir polladas? vale?


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Jul 2014)

Respect!!! No olvide BDO y Pescanova. 



Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Tras deloitte (bankia es solvente) y kpmg (la fusión d las cajas gallegas es viable), llegan m&b y e&y con gowex
> 
> Auditores..... :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu: powerpoint con traje





Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jul 2014)

asador de manteca dijo:


> Bueno, y se puede saber qué he dicho o a quién he faltado respeto para que me llames troll?
> 
> Por qué no respondes si quieres al mensaje y dejas de decir polladas? vale?



te he preguntado, a ver si lo eres, no te he llamado.


pero vamos...





sacado de otro hilo:


> Gowex, el chicharro achicharrado.
> 
> *Pues en Francia ha pillado a unos cuantos, ya que cotizaba en Alternext también. Y en USA con ADRs. Deben de estar acordándose de Expaña y de los muertos del Jenaro en unos cuantos idiomas ahora mismo.*
> 
> Mañana el MAB va a ser el Somme.






y cuidado:
Los fondos de inversión MAB podrían ser pronto una realidad | Juan Sainz de los Terreros


----------



## ghkghk (6 Jul 2014)

Sr. García, me debe usted 1 000 Jenarios...


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Jul 2014)

Necesitamos mas Gowex como estos..

la gente sólo aprende a hostias


----------



## asador de manteca (6 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Necesitamos mas Gowex como estos..
> 
> la gente sólo aprende a hostias



mañana los eurona, catenon & other mab-chicharros van a tener también lo suyo, esto no acaba en gowex


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Necesitamos mas Gowex como estos..
> 
> la gente sólo aprende a hostias



¿No será que gran parte de las empresas españolas son versiones y versiones de Gowex pero todavía no se sabe?


----------



## bertok (6 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Necesitamos mas Gowex como estos..
> 
> la gente sólo aprende a hostias



Valde-bobos mismo y más escandaloso.

La peña firmando zulos de 3 huecos por encima de 240K€ en un secarral abandonado de la mano de dios y sobre el que caen toneladas diarias de queroseno en forma de imperceptible brisa 24x7


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jul 2014)

Rayos X: ¿Quién tiene Gowex en cartera? | Morningstar









Gowex, la tecnológica española especializada en ofrecer wifi gratis en una serie de localizaciones, se desplomó ayer en bolsa, perdiendo cerca de la mitad de su valor a raíz de un informe de una casa de análisis denominada Gotham Research que cifra el valor de la compañía en 0 euros.

Ante esta situación hemos querido comprobar, analizando nuestra base de datos de cartera, qué fondos de inversión están más expuestos a esta compañía.

Aunque últimamente se ha hablado mucho de Gowex en los medios de comunicación, en particular por la extraordinario revalorización que experimentó en el año 2013 (año en el que la cotización subió cerca de un 500%), lo cierto es que hay muy pocos fondos españoles con exposición a esta compañía. *El que más acciones de Gowex tenía en cartera (por lo menos a finales del primer trimestre) es el Santander Small Caps España con cerca de 4.800.000 títulos que representan un 1,6% de su patrimonio.*

(a ojo me sale unos 100 kilos)

Bastante más exposición tienen varias SIMCAV españolas y *algunos planes de pensiones. Por ejemplo planes como el Duero Acción Europa y el Duero Inversión tenían a finales del mes de mayo cerca de un 2,7% de su cartera en esta compañía.*

(esto va a salpicar a muchos, como pescanova)

Pero sin duda los más afectados han sido algunos fondos extranjeros que recogemos en la tabla adjunta.





y aquí más cifras: ICO, ayuntas:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-y-concurso-de-acreedores-9.html#post11940522


----------



## atman (6 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Ane, no le des mas importancia, Tono es asi, pero es buen chico y luego se le pasa.
> 
> Tono en Bizkai sigye habiendo gilipollas que se gastan 500k ppr un adobado, dilapidsn su pstrimonio y lo sabes.
> 
> ...



Essaheraoo.... por 500k no...

pero por 392.000... 

Gestión Inmobiliaria Laboral Kutxa

o por si lo quiere algo más grande... por 411.000

mira te dejo el listadito tambien...

Gestión Inmobiliaria Laboral Kutxa

Estos llevan como 3-4 años terminados...


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Essaheraoo.... por 500k no...
> 
> pero por 392.000...
> 
> ...





cierto. esos 400k más hipoteca son más de 700k ::


----------



## bertok (6 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Essaheraoo.... por 500k no...
> 
> pero por 392.000...
> 
> ...



miedo me daría vivir ahí :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## JimTonic (6 Jul 2014)

no se yo, si la gente sigue invirtiendo en una cosa como MAB, que al fin y al cabo es para que pequeñas y medianas empresas consiguen liquidez, sino dan seguridad a esto, porque esto no viene de aqui, los chicharros los han calentado desde los correa, los campos de golf en cataluña y los indo...


como se carguen la seguridad juridica es lo que nos separa de paises como etiopia o argentina, yo solo digo que este es solo un paso para el desplome absoluto, un paso mas por supuesto..


en fin


----------



## atman (6 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> miedo me daría vivir ahí :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



...y eso que no conoce usted la zona...


----------



## Janus (6 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> La lista de países donde operaba era cuanto menos curiosa, peru, republica dominicana, hispanistan....





Es en las geografias donde abunda la ignorancia y el sueño de vivir sin trabajar y enriquecerse sin merito. Esa es la idea de los latinos.


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> ...y eso que no conoce usted la zona...



¿Tan mala es?


----------



## ponzi (6 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sr. García, me debe usted 1 000 Jenarios...



Lo siento por ti y por todos los afetados, esto no es plato de buen gusto.Ha cerrado la pagina de Gowex, era donde tenia todos los informes de las auditorías...esta quemando las pruebas.Aun quedan los datos de la CNMV.Ojito porque este se larga del pais...

Mi consejo es que viendo como ha estado cotizando dos días de forma fraudulenta y con información privilegiada os junteis unos cuantos y denuncieis,a Jenaro,BME,CNMV y al auditor.... seguramente Jenaro durante esos dos días que el mercado permacio abierto vendio una buena parte de su participación.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Jul 2014)

Hace unos días

Cita:
La Alcaldesa de Madrid, Ana Botella, visita las oficinas centrales de GOWEX

La Alcaldesa de Madrid, Ana Botella, ha visitado esta mañana las oficinas centrales de GOWEX, con el objetivo de poner en valor la trayectoria de GOWEX como empresa madrileña de éxito nacional e internacional y la figura de Jenaro García, CEO de la compañía, como ejemplo emprendedor madrileño, que ha conseguido convertir la compañía en un referente
Hoy...

Cita:
Escándalo en Gowex: la compañía admite que las cuentas de los últimos años son falsas
Escándalo total en Gowex, hasta esta semana la gran estrella del Mercado Alternativo Bursátil (MAB). En un hecho relevante remitido a las 4:54 de la madrugada, la empresa ha indicado que el consejero delegado y presidente, Jenaro García, reconoció ayer ante distintos consejero “que las cuentas de la sociedad de, al menos, los últimos cuatro años no reflejan su imagen fiel, atribuyéndose la autoría de esta falsedad”.
El hecho relevante indica que el consejo, según consta en el acta de la sesión celebrada este sábado, firmada por los asistentes, ha revocado los poderes y la delegación de facultades conferidos al consejero delegado y ha aceptado su dimisión.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo siento por ti y por todos los afetados, esto no es plato de buen gusto.Ha cerrado la pagina de Gowex, era donde tenia todos los informes de las auditorías...esta quemando las pruebas.Aun quedan los datos de la CNMV.Ojito porque este se larga del pais...
> 
> Mi consejo es que viendo como ha estado cotizando dos días de forma fraudulenta y con información privilegiada os junteis unos cuantos y denuncieis,a Jenaro,BME,CNMV y al auditor.... seguramente Jenaro durante esos dos días que el mercado permacio abierto vendio una buena parte de su participación.



Hombre, entiendo que quien esté afectado con una parte importante se su patrimonio quiera embarcarse en tinglados. Pero no van a sacar nada...

Yo siempre he contado las pérdidas y beneficios en este hilo, y sinceramente... 1 000 euros no llega ni al 3% de los beneficios en los últimos 15 meses aprox. No voy a preocuparme en absoluto. Más cuando desde el primer día dije que entraba en un absoluto casino. Jamás se me hubiera ocurrido entrar en Gowex "fuerte"... 

En el casino salió negro.


----------



## ponzi (6 Jul 2014)

Como ha estado cotizando dos días de forma irregular, seguramente por ese lado se pueda denunciar.Esas ventas estan registradas en BME, como Jenaro haya vendido uno de esos dos días se le va a caer el poco pelo que le queda


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo siento por ti y por todos los afetados, esto no es plato de buen gusto.Ha cerrado la pagina de Gowex, era donde tenia todos los informes de las auditorías...esta quemando las pruebas.Aun quedan los datos de la CNMV.Ojito porque este se larga del pais...
> 
> Mi consejo es que viendo como ha estado cotizando dos días de forma fraudulenta y con información privilegiada os junteis unos cuantos y denuncieis,a Jenaro,BME,CNMV y al auditor.... seguramente Jenaro durante esos dos días que el mercado permacio abierto vendio una buena parte de su participación.



Genaro, vendió en Junio, con todas las manos fuerte como muestra el grafico. Pagaron 1000e por el informe y ya tenían todo atado y bien atado.

Han realizado una voladura para que no les afecte, de cotizar 2600M a 0.... alguien ha sacado mucha pasta.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jul 2014)

gowex cotizaba en parís. esquilià deregulater?


----------



## Antigona (6 Jul 2014)

Lol, el lunes va a ser épico, espero que esto no salpique al IBEX porque ya tenemos el catalizador negativo para el mercado bajista tan esperado... 

Me da que cuando abra ya va a ser imposible ponerse corto en el MAB, no??


----------



## bertok (6 Jul 2014)

uuuffff lo que se cuece en las cloacas del internete. Paso a escribiros lo que ya se puede leer en la resistencia underground del internete:

Ha sido una masacre planificada, premeditada y ejecutada con asombrosa sangre fría contra el gacelerío patrio y todos los fondos que han mordido el anzuelo.

El procedimiento sería el siguiente:

- Los ingresos son mínimos.
- Las nóminas se pagan a partir de las subvenciones que recibe del estado. Con estos dineros van tirando hacia adelante.
-Jenaro cobraría en forma de toneladas de acciones que va colocando en el mercado a precios estratosféricos
- Se dice que el pájaro jenaro se ha llevado +100 millones de leuros. 
- Marrano dice que no sus preocupéis, caerá el peso de la ley sobre los culpables.

¿estará los paga-subvenciones implicados en el asunto?, ¿estaríamos ante un delito por parte de los administradores de lo público?

Lo vamos a flipar


----------



## Hannibal (6 Jul 2014)

Voy a intentar insertar un nuevo twit del pájaro este...

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p>I made the deposition and confession. I want to collaborate with the justice. I face the consecuencies.</p>&mdash; Jenaro Garcia (@jero_net) <a href="https://twitter.com/jero_net/statuses/485767836661743616">julio 6, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

Me pregunto si no estará amenazando indirectametne a la castuza que le había subvencionado con tirar de la manta ienso:

---------- Post added 06-jul-2014 at 15:04 ----------

Por cierto, y por hoy no escribo más del tema. Yo he palmado algo pero lo que me jode no es el dinero sino en lo personal. Me queda claro que no estoy muy hecho para esto y eso es lo peor para mí, me he decepcionado a mí mismo. Imagino que alguno me dirá que bueno, que las cifras son falsas y que con esa base es imposible saber nada... y es verdad pero no es excusa. Estando en el pais que estamos, hay que dudar de los números de todas las empresas, los bancos del ibex los primeros.

En resumen, seguiré jugando en bolsa con lo que ya tenía metido, pero desde luego no meto ni un duro más por mi cuenta; si algún día tengo una cierta cantidad mínima de ahorros seguramente lo meta directamente en algún fondo y a correr; valgo para otras cosas pero para esto no.


----------



## egarenc (6 Jul 2014)

lo de este pájaro creo que es delito penal, no debería estar ya en la cárcel para evitar que se largue con sus leuros robados?


----------



## Namreir (6 Jul 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Voy a intentar insertar un nuevo twit del pájaro este...
> 
> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p>I made the deposition and confession. I want to collaborate with the justice. I face the consecuencies.</p>&mdash; Jenaro Garcia (@jero_net) <a href="https://twitter.com/jero_net/statuses/485767836661743616">julio 6, 2014</a></blockquote>
> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>
> ...



Todos la cagamos, salvo Tono que siempre acierta. Saca de aqui lo positivo, no has palmado mucho y en cambio sales mucho mas sabio y mucho mas curtido. Si te ayuda en el futuro, la inversion habra valido la pena.

Mucha suerte!!!!!

---------- Post added 06-jul-2014 at 15:19 ----------

Lo jodido del tema es que es un modelo de negocio que podria habet funcionado, pero no aqui, no en este pais, no con estos gestorea, ni con esta casta politica. Gowex no es mas que un retrato en miniatura del pais y su futuro.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Jul 2014)

Carbures poniendo la tirita:

En Carbures todos llevamos ya tiempo trabajando intensamente dentro de la línea de nuestra presencia en el Mercado Continuo.


----------



## bertok (6 Jul 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Voy a intentar insertar un nuevo twit del pájaro este...
> 
> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p>I made the deposition and confession. I want to collaborate with the justice. I face the consecuencies.</p>&mdash; Jenaro Garcia (@jero_net) <a href="https://twitter.com/jero_net/statuses/485767836661743616">julio 6, 2014</a></blockquote>
> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>
> ...



*¿qué hacías entrando en el MAB que es un entramado de baja liquidez destinado a desplumar a los incautos?

El 90% de la gente pierde al combinar un ciclo alcista y un ciclo bajista.

*De lo que leas aquí, cree lo justo. Los jimversores y los nicks van desapareciendo a medida que van dándose cuenta que han sido los primos de la película.

Mantén la calma, reflexiona y piensa muy bien dónde metes el dinero: valores sólidos y en tendencia de mercado. Ni compres en tendencias alcistas amplias / consolidadas ni vendas en tendencias bajistas amplias / consolidadas.

*Ya verás las risas cuando cambie la tendencia y los palomos se queden mirando y/o piramidando.
*
Entrar es fácil, lo difícil es salir. *Te das cuenta que las plusvalías latentes no eran más que un crédito que no has disfrutado y sobre el que te van a clavar onerosos intereses*.

Olvida Gowex y no vuelvas a cometer el mismo error.

Good luck

---------- Post added 06-jul-2014 at 13:31 ----------

A los que llevéis Gowex en cartera, *os advierto que es un video bastante duro de digerir*

[YOUTUBE]_7qmcooD9bc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Jul 2014)




----------



## bertok (6 Jul 2014)

joder que pobre desgraciado


----------



## Antigona (6 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> joder que pobre desgraciado



Me iba a reir pero da hasta lástima,

Eso sí, como aspirante a trader hay que ser consciente de que lo que tenemos que ser es cuervos comiéndonos las entrañas de estos incautos ::

Y nada, peña en Rankia diciendo que la empresa es sólida y viable y que la van a comprar.


----------



## paulistano (6 Jul 2014)

Pillo sitio en sofa y me pongo a leer el hilo.....lets go!!


----------



## bertok (6 Jul 2014)

Paso a aprobar el hilo, hostias


----------



## erpako (6 Jul 2014)

Lo de Jeranito en detalles:

EL TIMO GOWEX EN CIFRAS 

Y luego la CNMV acusa a Gotham...::


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Jul 2014)

Twit de tv autonomica:
#Gowex el fenomen espanyol es converteix en farsa. El president de la tecnològica admet que els comptes són falsos

Lo de Banca catalana y demás son cuentos... entre castuzos anda el juego

TOP twitter Jenaro:

@jero_net
Jenaro Garcia
Los q me conocen saben hasta q punto considero q esta crisis es culpa de politicos xo tenemos q reaccionar y levantarnos y sacarnos de esta!

@jero_net
Jenaro Garcia
USA tras la crisis la gente trabaja fines de semana y dias denfuesta si es necesario. Nosotros aqui tenemos q hacer lo mismo.

@jero_net
Jenaro Garcia
En la manifestacion de Colon he visto mucho currante. Los bares cercanos estan llenos de sindicalistas tomando cerveza.


@jero_net
Jenaro Garcia
Sacamos en España al ejercito xa las entrega de medallas y sale el de IU a atracar los supermercados de alcampo


@jero_net
Jenaro Garcia
#rescate no es mala noticia. Dar metadona a un yonki no es malo. Lo q tenemos q hacer es desintoxicar España y pasar el mono. A trabajar!!!


@jero_net
Jenaro Garcia
#MiAutodeterminacion me permitio salir a bolsa para conseguir q #GOWEX triunfara fuera de España tb y ser el *Inditex de las telecom España*


@jero_net
Jenaro Garcia
Viva España. Viva España. .. otra vez!!!!!


@jero_net
Jenaro Garcia
Gooooood morning Madrid!!! España esta recuperándose de la gran crisis gracias a empresas como GOWEX q exportan más y son líderes mundiales


@jero_net
Jenaro Garcia
Mientras a enfocarnos en lo q mejor sepamos hacer y hagamoslo con la mayor fuerza y positividad y no olvidemos despedir a los politicos...

:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

---------- Post added 06-jul-2014 at 16:02 ----------

#CarruselMAB Caer y levantarse. - YouTube


Be Brave, take risks, make mistakes. ESADE LIC&Master Businessman Investing,Gaming y Rock&Roll. Happy. Founder of #CarruselMAB


----------



## atman (6 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Como ha estado cotizando dos días de forma irregular, seguramente por ese lado se pueda denunciar.Esas ventas estan registradas en BME, como Jenaro haya vendido uno de esos dos días se le va a caer el poco pelo que le queda



Será el de los sobacos, porque...


----------



## LOLO08 (6 Jul 2014)

No me acobarda decirlo: de mi se ha llevado todas las plusvis del año pasado. Esto es un antes y un después y me tendré que replantear mi estrategia en bolsa.
Por lo menos el 85% de mi patrimonio sigue a salvo. Pero para mi hoy es un día triste.


----------



## atman (6 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Tan mala es?



A ver... mala... ¿en que sentido? No hay chabolas ni un cementerio de neumáticos al lado... pero tampoco es que sea el centro de bilbao, ni que tenga unos equipamientos de lujo... acabará siendo otro peñascal... allá arriba y dejado de la mano del Alcalde. Y está usted pagando 400.000 ñaclos... eso sí, tiene aspiración centralizada ¿eh? y jardín propio... que hay que ver el jardín... de chiste... en fín... que aquí se nos ha ido la pinza tanto o más que en cualquier otro sitio. Sólo que está costando más reconocerlo...

Conozco pisos que llevan 5-6-7 años a la venta, de segunda mano, 30-40-50 años, con los dueños asfixiados y sin una llamada de interés... y lo bajan de 270 a 250.000 como si hicieran un esfuerzo descomunal y pensado que el baranda de la inmobiliaria es un zote...

Cuando les dices que en las VPO ya no hay listas de espera... que hay promociones donde quedan libres... te dicen que eso son cuentos.

Lo dicho, que aquí aún no hemos despertado. A ver que pasa con las torres de Mordor...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Jul 2014)

Ohu vieho, las cuatro y ni una tapa en el cuerpo…








75cents



Joder una vieja se ha peido en toda mi cara!!!!!


----------



## atman (6 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ohu vieho, las cuatro y ni una tapa en el cuerpo…
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mejor no pregunto detalles sobre sus respectivas posturas...


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jul 2014)

Creo que lo de gowex puede salpicar mas de lo que se admitia en el foro esta misma mañana. 
Me da la impresión de que ha tocado la imagen de España. La confianza es todo. Son confianza no hay sociedad moderna. 
Debe n tomarse medidas serias de modo inmediato. 
Es mi opinión. Seguramente la estoy cagando...


----------



## bertok (6 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Creo que lo de gowex puede salpicar mas de lo que se admitia en el foro esta misma mañana.
> Me da la impresión de que ha tocado la imagen de España. La confianza es todo. Son confianza no hay sociedad moderna.
> Debe n tomarse medidas serias de modo inmediato.
> Es mi opinión. Seguramente la estoy cagando...



La única medida posible es aniquilar la castuza corrupta y no se va a hacer.

Nos esperan unos años de escoramiento salvaje hacia la izquierda hasta que PODEMOS implosione el sistema.

El pueblo quiere cambio y lo va a tener


----------



## Mr. Blonde (6 Jul 2014)

Mucho ánimo a los de Gowex! 
A otra cosa y a seguir adelante (os lo dice uno q fue empitonado en CDR) ::::

pillo sitio y tal


----------



## Montegrifo (6 Jul 2014)

Que buenos recuerdos de eso que por ahí llaman cerveza... cuantos litros por los rincones de graná. Pirata, compre cerveza de verdad...


----------



## Mr. Blonde (6 Jul 2014)

fck server!


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jul 2014)

animo a todos los pillados. de veras.

igual si el lunes salpica somos muchos más en otros chicharros


----------



## Antigona (6 Jul 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> Mucho ánimo a los de Gowex!
> A otra cosa y a seguir adelante (os lo dice uno q fue empitonado en CDR) ::::
> 
> pillo sitio y tal



Sí no, que es solo dinero y eso, no? ::

No es por nada, pero el hecho de que algunos sean tan optimistas después del palo semejante me da a entender que no han aprendido nada. Yo perdí también bastante y sin Gowex ni nada, y no voy pensando o diciendo por ahí "es solo dinero". En serio, no digo que nadie tenga que amargarse, pero el optimismo siempre absurdo y propio de libros de autoayuda creo que sirve para tapar los errores y no ver la gravedad de las cosas.

10000€ de pérdidas si los habías ganado antes y es que te dedicas a ese tipo de apuestas, bueno... 10000€ de pérdidas para un pequeño ahorrador normal, que trabaje entre 5 y 10€ la hora, son entre 1000 y 2000 horas de "agradable" trabajo tiradas a la basura. Así que bueno, eso de que es solo dinero... Yo comprendo que haya que seguir y tal, pero hay que tener en cuenta la gravedad de las cosas.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Creo que lo de gowex puede salpicar mas de lo que se admitia en el foro esta misma mañana.
> Me da la impresión de que ha tocado la imagen de España. La confianza es todo. Son confianza no hay sociedad moderna.
> Debe n tomarse medidas serias de modo inmediato.
> Es mi opinión. Seguramente la estoy cagando...



Cada dia salen a luz casos de corrupción para tumbar a un gobierno y no pasa nada.


----------



## dj-mesa (6 Jul 2014)

Comentarios en elEconomista, en la noticia del día

*Maria*:

"Os cuento,el viernes aconsejada por un amigo banquero(tonta de mi), compre 6000€en acciones de gowex estando ya suspendidas

La orden esta ejecutada

Podria mañana a primera hora anular la compra?

Gracias"

*Jose lopez*:

"Tenia 300.000 euros en acciones de gowex, los ahorros de toda una vida. Estoy totalmente arruinado y mi vida ya no tiene sentido. Ojala se pudran en la cárcel todos los responsables."


----------



## Antigona (6 Jul 2014)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Comentarios en elEconomista, en la noticia del día
> 
> *Maria*:
> 
> ...



Adiós, 300000€, como es posible tener ese dinero, ser lo único que tienes, y tenerlo TODO metido en Gowex? Yo esos comentarios no termino de verlos como posibles. ::


----------



## dj-mesa (6 Jul 2014)

Los que insultan y se quejan, de esos, si que ni siquiera quiero saber cuanto han palmado, pero mucho no hacen sino despotricar, insultar, cargarse en los muertos...(estamos a domingo y otros tantos no se han enterado de lo de hoy), parecen que son mucha gente, y otra tantas en el anonimato (o sin medios para hacerse notar). Se ha palmado mucha, mucha pasta hoy


----------



## Antigona (6 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> animo a todos los pillados. de veras.
> 
> igual si el lunes salpica somos muchos más en otros chicharros



Yo no me pongo corto porque no me lo permite mi religión-sistema, ya perdí 100€ por probar suerte con las Gowex el otro día, pero que el lunes le espera una buena ostia al MAB y parte al Continuo. Ya que salpique al Ibex no lo sé, pero al MAB seguro. Sólo espero que no haya más escándalos y algunos sobrevivan, pero le viene una buena purga al MAB, desde luego.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (6 Jul 2014)

Antigona dijo:


> Sí no, que es solo dinero y eso, no? ::
> 
> No es por nada, pero el hecho de que algunos sean tan optimistas después del palo semejante me da a entender que no han aprendido nada. Yo perdí también bastante y sin Gowex ni nada, y no voy pensando o diciendo por ahí "es solo dinero". En serio, no digo que nadie tenga que amargarse, pero el optimismo siempre absurdo y propio de libros de autoayuda creo que sirve para tapar los errores y no ver la gravedad de las cosas.
> 
> 10000€ de pérdidas si los habías ganado antes y es que te dedicas a ese tipo de apuestas, bueno... 10000€ de pérdidas para un pequeño ahorrador normal, que trabaje entre 5 y 10€ la hora, son entre 1000 y 2000 horas de "agradable" trabajo tiradas a la basura. Así que bueno, eso de que es solo dinero... Yo comprendo que haya que seguir y tal, pero hay que tener en cuenta la gravedad de las cosas.



Que el dinero nos cuesta a todos ganarlo no hay que matizarlo.
Me refiero a que no te aporta nada darle más vueltas después of course de sacar las conclusiones que cada uno tenga que sacar.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Jul 2014)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Comentarios en elEconomista, en la noticia del día
> 
> *Maria*:
> 
> ...



Con un acción suspendida no puede entrar la orden.


----------



## Antigona (6 Jul 2014)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Los que insultan y se quejan, de esos, si que ni siquiera quiero saber cuanto han palmado, pero mucho no hacen sino despotricar, insultar, cargarse en los muertos...(estamos a domingo y otros tantos no se han enterado de lo de hoy), parecen que son mucha gente, y otra tantas en el anonimato (o sin medios para hacerse notar). Se ha palmado mucha, mucha pasta hoy



En concreto DOS MIL MILLONES de DÓLARES, más o menos, que se han esfumado.


----------



## bertok (6 Jul 2014)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Los que insultan y se quejan, de esos, si que ni siquiera quiero saber cuanto han palmado, pero mucho no hacen sino despotricar, insultar, cargarse en los muertos...(estamos a domingo y otros tantos no se han enterado de lo de hoy), parecen que son mucha gente, y otra tantas en el anonimato (o sin medios para hacerse notar). Se ha palmado mucha, mucha pasta hoy



Han desaparecido cerca de 250.000.000.000 de las antiguas pelas de un sitio como Gowex.

La peña está loca. ¿La puta LOGSE no enseña matemáticas?


----------



## atman (6 Jul 2014)

...y los de Zerohedge no pierden oportunidad con lo de Gowex.

Spanish Tech Company Admits It Is A Fraud Following Short-Seller Report | Zero Hedge


----------



## Antigona (6 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Han desaparecido cerca de 250.000.000.000 de las antiguas pelas de un sitio como Gowex.
> 
> La peña está loca. ¿La puta LOGSE no enseña matemáticas?



Pues ya nos hacemos una idea de qué pueden ser realmente los TRILLONES de $ que hay por ahí circulando en forma de riqueza mundial... ::::


----------



## Bubble Boy (6 Jul 2014)

Y la mujer de Jenaro era la directora de relaciones con los inversores. Seguro que se hará la loca, dirá que la maltrataba, pedirá el divorcio y le pondrá una denuncia por violencia de Jenaro.::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Mejor no pregunto detalles sobre sus respectivas posturas...



Coño, en una mesa en una placeta, tomando unas cervezas. Se ve levanta la iaputa de la vieja y se le cae una cosa ajqueroza-ajqueroza.... de los peores momentos de mi vida...::.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (6 Jul 2014)

Los rankianos están lúcidos hoy

*A ver si lo entiendo...estos últimos cuatro años, - los de falsedad de datos- ha habido muuuuucho comprador de acciones de GOWEX que se ha forrado... de pocos euros a 20€...

Esos tienen que devolver los beneficios? O devolvérselos a los que les compraron las acciones y ahora pierden?
O sólo los damnificados son los que deben pelear por su pérdida, y los que han ganado y mucho con el pufo están a salvo?
*






Caguentó, me van a hacer darme de alta el rankia para repartir estopa ::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Jul 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Que buenos recuerdos de eso que por ahí llaman cerveza... cuantos litros por los rincones de graná. Pirata, compre cerveza de verdad...



Cerveza de yonkis a precio yonki (75cents each) 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## atman (6 Jul 2014)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Comentarios en elEconomista, en la noticia del día
> 
> *Maria*:
> 
> ...



*Ni Gowex ni leches. A mAría su banco-amigo le ha tangado 6.000 euros con la excusa...*




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cerveza de yonkis a precio yonki (75cents each)
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Allá en otros tiempos... tenía un amigo que decía... 

*"Mientras tenga alcohol y no te quedes ciego al beberlo... a mí me vale..."*


----------



## C.BALE (6 Jul 2014)




----------



## bertok (6 Jul 2014)

Otro rankiolo

*Venga. Alguien sabe donde vive ese HP. Vamos a por el......*




.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jul 2014)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> Y la mujer de Jenaro era la directora de relaciones con los inversores. Seguro que se hará la loca, dirá que la maltrataba, pedirá el divorció y le pondrá una denuncia por violencia de Jenaro.::



si la infanta sale absuelta, quién te dice que esta no?


hace falta que alguien ponga orden en el país. sea Podemos sea un Franco. me da lo mismo. y empecemos a llenar las gruas mas altas cada día con palilleros y triunfadoreh


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Jul 2014)

FB de gowex, según pasan las horas crece violencia:

Javier González Vega Y ahora vuestra web no funciona... Si queréis dar imagen de seguridad y tranquilidad a la empresa, la estáis cagando, pero bien
2 de Julio a la(s) 14:38 ·

Poon Panichpibool Why couldnt I send an email to info@gowex.com ? 

As a shareholder, I seriously would like to hear more from GOWEX. 

You need to release any report to explain any claims by Gotham ASAP!
2 de Julio a la(s) 14:41 · Editado · Me gusta

Marc Gela Pegate un tiro en la cabeza Jenaro. De corazon!
Hace 2 horas · Me gusta · 1

Alex Stoica Hijos de p estafadores de m
Hace 54 minutos · Me gusta

De rankia:
Venga. Alguien sabe donde vive ese HP. Vamos a por el......

Si que me desplazaba yo a madrid a darle una mano de hostias al inútil este... Igual si vamos 40 y le damos entre todos nos repartimos la culpa y no pasa nada... Con razón tenia la casa en alquiler el hdp... Para salir volando ... Sintiéndome como un idiota absoluto por poder creerme esas cuentas... Esta claro que queda mucho por reflexionar.... Un saludo

En realidad Gowex no debe dinero a nadie , solo a sus trabajadores que ni son tantos , ni tan inocentes algunos. <no hay locales de propiedad, no hay coches, (En pescanova habian 100 barcos) ni cfreditos con bancos, ni creditos ICO, no hay NADA , de NADA ,de NADA......Me quito el sombrero ante este gran Ilusionista que es Don Jenaro

Podemos tener una cosa clara el galardón concedido el día 2 de julio de 2014 como mejor empresa del año ,,, que da claro que era justo ...


----------



## dj-mesa (6 Jul 2014)

Mañana unos cortos al IBEX?


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> FB de gowex, según pasan las horas crece violencia:
> 
> Javier González Vega Y ahora vuestra web no funciona... Si queréis dar imagen de seguridad y tranquilidad a la empresa, la estáis cagando, pero bien
> 2 de Julio a la(s) 14:38 ·
> ...





y al ICO que somos todos... y a cientos más


y espera a ver la SS y Hacienda qué dicen de esto. porque la bola de mierda aumenta a cada vuelta


----------



## erpako (6 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y al ICO que somos todos... y a cientos más
> 
> 
> y espera a ver la SS y Hacienda qué dicen de esto. porque la bola de mierda aumenta a cada vuelta



Aquí dicen otra cosa. Ya no sé a quien creer.

el ico solo intermedia los préstamos

¿A que el responsable mayor es otra vez BANKIA?.


----------



## bertok (6 Jul 2014)




----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y al ICO que somos todos... y a cientos más
> 
> 
> y espera a ver la SS y Hacienda qué dicen de esto. porque la bola de mierda aumenta a cada vuelta



Hispanistan en estado puro, hago recortes en sanidad y luego pago 1400 Millones del castor, escuelas de mierda pero rescato autopistas.... hasta el infinito


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jul 2014)

estoy leyendo en foros la posibilidad de contagio a otros MAB.

*FLIPAD*:

Eurona Wireless Telecom (141/141) - Rankia


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jul 2014)

Da la impresión de que algunos piensan que los de PODEMOS son las Hermanitas de la Caridad.


----------



## bertok (6 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Da la impresión de que algunos piensan que los de PODEMOS son las Hermanitas de la Caridad.



No lo son, ni mucho menos.

Pero van a ser el principal ejecutor de la desaparición del corrupto R78


----------



## Tono (6 Jul 2014)

He intentado conocer hasta dónde puede llegar la resposabilidad de BME en estos casos y cual es la supervisión que se le encomienda.
Para el MAB aquí está lo que dicen sus reglamentos:

http://www.bolsasymercados.es/mab/e...0/Circular 12-2010 Supervisión-2010-01-15.pdf

Mercado Alternativo Bursátil

Parece que BME no tiene ninguna responsabilidad en caso de quiebras. Su misión es tomar medidas como suspender o retirar de cotización a una empresa si hay una situación de gravedad que la empresa no subsana tras exigirle explicaciones. 
Esa situación de gravedad es ajena a ellos y no es su misión descubrirla, sólo conocerla y valorar si es motivo de acciones por su parte.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (6 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> No lo son, ni mucho menos.
> 
> Pero van a ser el principal ejecutor de la desaparición del corrupto R78



Es la selección natural
La naturaleza humana dotará un "contrapoder" que contrarreste las tropelías de unos con las de otros, la "discriminación positiva" y esas mierdas.
En el medio, los que nos consideramos o intentamos ser "normales", que tragaremos ostias de un lado y de otro


----------



## C.BALE (6 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> estoy leyendo en foros la posibilidad de contagio a otros MAB.
> 
> *FLIPAD*:
> 
> Eurona Wireless Telecom (141/141) - Rankia



Shhhhhh que yo me he librado con Gowex pero Eurona tengo unas cuentas...


----------



## Algas (6 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> He intentado conocer hasta dónde puede llegar la resposabilidad de BME en estos casos y cual es la supervisión que se le encomienda.
> Para el MAB aquí está lo que dicen sus reglamentos:
> 
> http://www.bolsasymercados.es/mab/e...0/Circular 12-2010 Supervisión-2010-01-15.pdf
> ...




¿Se laba entonces la cnmv las manos con total impunidad?, ¿hay un mercado alternativo bursátil y escapa a casi cualquier regulación?

Bien, entonces ya sabemos qué le va a pasar al MAB. :abajo:


----------



## Tono (6 Jul 2014)

Algo que se me ocurre ahora.

si la cotización se suspende y no puedes vender ¿como justificas las minusvalías?

Si no hay pérdidas hasta que de alguna manera consigas vender, puede darse el caso de gente que lo haya perdido todo y aún tenga que pagar a Hacienda este año.
¿o hay alguna salida para declarar pérdidas en estos casos?


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jul 2014)

Algas dijo:


> ¿Se laba entonces la cnmv las manos con total impunidad?, ¿hay un mercado alternativo bursátil y escapa a casi cualquier regulación?
> 
> Bien, entonces ya sabemos qué le va a pasar al MAB. :abajo:



pero si en vez de investigar a Gowex, le pidió a la SEC informes sobre Gotham!!!


2 opciones


1. el pollo de gowex tiene buenas migas con los peperos que mandan
2. les suda la polla los inversores


----------



## Antigona (6 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Algo que se me ocurre ahora.
> 
> si la cotización se suspende y no puedes vender ¿como justificas las minusvalías?
> 
> ...



Venderlas a un familiar y hacer cambio de titularidad con Iberclear han dicho en Rankia, ya que como tú dices es así, ni siquiera pueden declarar pérdidas :XX:

La virgen, para ir con CFD's, estás pagando intereses hasta el infinito porque el precio de cierre último fue de 8€ o así creo :XX::XX:


----------



## Tono (6 Jul 2014)

Algas dijo:


> ¿Se laba entonces la cnmv las manos con total impunidad?, ¿hay un mercado alternativo bursátil y escapa a casi cualquier regulación?
> 
> Bien, entonces ya sabemos qué le va a pasar al MAB. :abajo:



--------------------------------------


> El proceso de incorporación constará de varias fases. Se puede estimar que desde el momento que una empresa designa Asesor Registrado hasta el momento de su incorporación al Mercado puede transcurrir un plazo aproximado de entre tres y seis meses:
> 
> *Fase de Decisión:* la empresa tendrá que tomar los acuerdos sociales necesarios para su incorporación al Mercado, designar un Asesor Registrado, revisar la situación de la empresa “Due Diligence” y diseñar la operación.
> 
> ...




BME pide unos requisitos que se han de cumplir, una documentación legal que que presentar, unas auditorías previas, un asesor legal que tienes que contratar... etc. 
Si aparentemente todo es legal entras en el MAB. 
BME no es culpable si una empresa comete falsedad documental, cuando alguien lo descubra y lo denuncie será el juez el que dicte quienes son los responsables y su responsabilidad civil y penal. BME, si se da esta situación de gravedad, suspende la cotización hasta que se solucione todo.


----------



## decloban (6 Jul 2014)

Permitir que el auditor sea la propia empresa no deja en muy buen lugar a bme y CNMV.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Jul 2014)

Planos días,

en fin, lo siento por todos aquellos que inviertor en Gowex, sea cual fuera lo que los llevo a invertir en esa compañía es una gran putada lo sucedido y espero que dentro de lo malo, sepan aprender algo.

Justicia tampoco esperéis, que estamos en España y este no es el primer caso ni por desgracia será el ultimo.


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Planos días,
> 
> en fin, lo siento por todos aquellos que inviertor en Gowex, sea cual fuera lo que los llevo a invertir en esa compañía es una gran putada lo sucedido y espero que dentro de lo malo, sepan aprender algo.
> 
> *Justicia tampoco esperéis*, que estamos en España y este no es el primer caso ni por desgracia será el ultimo.



No te quepa duda. Pase lo que pase lo que no va a haber es justicia.


----------



## erpako (6 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Parece que BME no tiene ninguna responsabilidad en caso de quiebras. Su misión es tomar medidas como suspender o retirar de cotización a una empresa si hay una situación de gravedad que la empresa no subsana tras exigirle explicaciones.
> Esa situación de gravedad es ajena a ellos y no es su misión descubrirla, sólo conocerla y valorar si es motivo de acciones por su parte.



Creo que no es exactamente como usted dice es ir al Reglamento y el dueño del mercado es BME y BME comunica anomalía a la CNMV.


> *Artículo 18.- Suspensión de la contratación *
> 
> El Consejo de Administración y, en caso de urgencia, la Comisión de Supervisión, podrá
> s*uspender temporalmente la contratación de los valores negociables que dejen de
> ...



Es decir con la publicación del informe Gotham Debían haber suspendido inmediatamente la cotización de manera preventiva y comunicarlo a la CNMV para que decidiera de manera definitiva. Es posible que haya muchos perjudicados por esa falta de diligencia.

Además es posible que haya diseñado unos procedimientos incorrectos de supervisión y control de los participantes.




> Artículo 32.- Inspección y supervisión
> 
> 1. La Comisión de Supervisión es el órgano encargado de la inspección y supervisión del funcionamiento del Mercado, y desarrollará sus cometidos en relación con las actuaciones llevadas a cabo por los Miembros y entidades participantes en el Mercado así como por las entidades emisoras y cualesquiera otros intervinientes en el mismo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tono (6 Jul 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Permitir que el auditor sea la propia empresa no deja en muy buen lugar a bme y CNMV.



Gowex es una mierda ante lo que pasó en Bankia.

Bankia entró en bolsa con un balance en beneficios y de la noche a la mañana pasó a perder más de 20000M. Todo lo que se había auditado no valía para nada. Estamos hablando de una de las mayores salidas al mercado de la historia, si es que no fue la mayor.
Se supone que la supervisión fue estricta y pasó todas las pruebas. La gente que compró en la OPV hoy debe estar perdiendo el 90% de lo invertido.

¿hay alguien en la cárcel?
¿La CNMV o BME tuvieron alguna responsabilidad?
Pues eso.


----------



## decloban (6 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ¿hay alguien en la cárcel?
> ¿La CNMV o BME tuvieron alguna responsabilidad?
> Pues eso.



No espero justicia pero el vaso se va llenando gota a gota.


----------



## erpako (6 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Gowex es una mierda ante lo que pasó en Bankia.
> 
> Bankia entró en bolsa con un balance en beneficios y de la noche a la mañana pasó a perder más de 20000M. Todo lo que se había auditado no valía para nada. Estamos hablando de una de las mayores salidas al mercado de la historia, si es que no fue la mayor.
> Se supone que la supervisión fue estricta y pasó todas las pruebas. La gente que compró en la OPV hoy debe estar perdiendo el 90% de lo invertido.
> ...



Al hilo del tema le informo que la entidad comprometida a dar liquidez a Gowex es Bankia y según la auditoría tiene Gowex unos 40.000€ de acciones de Bankia CON VOCACIÓN DE PERMANENCIA.

Dios los cría y ellos se junta.::

Saludos.


----------



## Chila (6 Jul 2014)

Jodo llego ahora de la playa y me entero de la que ha liado el del to running.
Un crack.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jul 2014)

erpako dijo:


> Al hilo del tema le informo que la entidad comprometida a dar liquidez a Gowex es Bankia y según la auditoría tiene Gowex unos 40.000€ de acciones de Bankia CON VOCACIÓN DE PERMANENCIA.
> 
> Dios los cría y ellos se junta.::
> 
> Saludos.



Pues 40.000 euros que trincarán sus currelas y acreedores


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Jul 2014)

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p>Bueno..., ahora a pasar página y levantarse mañana para seguir haciendo mas grande España. Vamos a por ellos!!!</p>&mdash; Jenaro Garcia (@jero_net) <a href="https://twitter.com/jero_net/statuses/479373153328967680">junio 18, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo siento por ti y por todos los afetados, esto no es plato de buen gusto.Ha cerrado la pagina de Gowex, era donde tenia todos los informes de las auditorías...esta quemando las pruebas.Aun quedan los datos de la CNMV.Ojito porque este se larga del pais...
> 
> Mi consejo es que viendo como ha estado cotizando dos días de forma fraudulenta y con información privilegiada os junteis unos cuantos y denuncieis,a Jenaro,BME,CNMV y al auditor.... seguramente Jenaro durante esos dos días que el mercado permacio abierto vendio una buena parte de su participación.



con Enron también paso lo mismo mientras declaraban los jefes se quemaban y trituraban las pruebas la administración Bush aquí pasará lo mismo pero a la española ::

[YOUTUBE]mnyzZ7r1zdA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (6 Jul 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> con Enron tamién paso lo mismo mientras declaraban los jefes se quemaban las pruebas



En este semana ya habra dejado todo atado.Viendo la forma de actuar de la cnmv,mab,bme y mas estando en un sector tan regulado, debe tener sus buenos contactos dentro de la casta.Una pena de pais ver como año tras año nos vuelve a pasar lo mismo y aqui nadie pisa la carcel,todos se van de rositas.Una cosa es meterte a sabiendas en una empresa con problemas y otra muy diferente q falsifiquen las cuentas.Lo peor no es perder el dinero, es que se ha reido y se rie de la gente.Como los accionistas se enciendan viendo la cantidad de mensajes en rankia le va a faltar asfalto en madrid para correr.


----------



## Antigona (6 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> En este semana ya habra dejado todo atado.Viendo la forma de actuar de la cnmv,mab,bme y mas estando en un sector tan regulado, debe tener sus buenos contactos dentro de la casta.Una pena de pais ver como año tras año nos vuelve a pasar lo mismo y aqui nadie pisa la carcel,todos se van de rositas.Una cosa es meterte a sabiendas en una empresa con problemas y otra muy diferente q falsifiquen las cuentas.Lo peor no es perder el dinero, es que se ha reido y se rie de la gente.Como los accionistas se enciendan viendo la cantidad de mensajes en rankia le va a faltar asfalto en madrid para correr.



Sí, esto es muy serio para la bolsa en general, sobretodo para los que usáis análisis fundamental, porque veis que hacéis predicciones en base a humo que os venden...

Si añadimos que el análisis técnico es también una especie de magia, cuya receta venden por igual en todos los sitios pero que poca gente consigue dominar o reinterpretar con éxito, queda que la bolsa es un tinglado montado por la gente rica para drenar más dinero a los pobres, está claro.

"Ánimo a todos, nos han engañado e inventábamos cualquier excusa para no verlo.
Yo particularmente estoy hundido, hace una semana tenía acciones por valor 500K y hoy valen 0."

Venga, que van saliendo en Rankia los muertos en combate, recuento de víctimas y daños, teniente!


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jul 2014)

Yo creo que puede afectar a todo el MAB a los txikis del continuo (y llevo alguno) e igual, y repito igual, a los valores que han subido muuuucho en estos últimos tiempos y cotizan en el EXTRANJERO también (y no hablo de SAN o BBVA)

Se me ocurre abg, no sé, no quiero mentar la bicha y ya sé que no es comparable una empresa con otra, pero hablo de contagio del miedo a la marca "españa" y sus valores que suben como la espuma y salen fuera a cotizar.

a ver si solo queda en gowex


----------



## Antigona (6 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo creo que puede afectar a todo el MAB a los txikis del continuo (y llevo alguno) e igual, y repito igual, a los valores que han subido muuuucho en estos últimos tiempos y cotizan en el EXTRANJERO también (y no hablo de SAN o BBVA)
> 
> Se me ocurre abg, no sé, no quiero mentar la bicha y ya sé que no es comparable una empresa con otra, pero hablo de contagio del miedo a la marca "españa" y sus valores que suben como la espuma y salen fuera a cotizar.
> 
> a ver si solo queda en gowex



Lo que sea, que ya tenemos fiesta para mañana.

Por eso lo mejor aquí es entrar, tener el stop loss puesto lo mejor que se pueda, y una estrategia de salida, que salir como dice bertok es lo más difícil. Aquí la gente en Rankia por ejemplo que después de una subida del 2800% seguían aún siendo codiciosos y no solo no vendían, sino que ni tenían stop loss.

Alguno cree que por ganar un dinero un año ya es Peter Thiel, y esto de la bolsa se trata de robar dinero a otros incautos y salir corriendo cuanto antes, es un puto juego de la silla.


----------



## juanfer (6 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Pues 40.000 euros que trincarán sus currelas y acreedores



La seg social sera la única que cobrara.


----------



## ponzi (6 Jul 2014)

@Antigona asi es, en las cuentas anuales puras y duras no lo ves, de hecho hasta q no lees la memoria no puedes SOSPECHAR nada.Y digo bien, sospechar ,porque tampoco puedes saberlo al 100%.En este caso concreto sus cifras eran muy buenas,demasiado como se ha comprobado, sin embargo al final de la memoria no explicaban ni la partida de clientes,proveedores ni el saldo de los depositos. Es mosqueante que falte informacion, pero eso a priori no da pie a pensar que los 49 mill en depositos en realidad no existen.Nunca he llegado a comprar Gowex directamente, su modelo de negocio no lo entendia, ademas cuando se empezo a publicitar masivamente ya estaba muy cara,eso si indirectamente si que la he tenido en cartera por metavalor con muy poca carga 2%-4% ,por suerte vendieron en febrero.La que si me estoy comiendo con patatas y encima pinta muy mal es imtech, desde hace un mes se les ha descontrolado la reestructuracion sobre todo por la parte de la deuda, el ceo dentro de su inutilidad lo unico que hace es sentarse en su sillon dorado viendo como todo se derrumba, esta cabando la tumba de todos los accionistas.Es un caso difetente al de Gowex, aqui el jenaro le ha echado mas cuento que calleja.


----------



## dj-mesa (6 Jul 2014)

¿Cuanto habeis ganado o perdido en GOWEX? Sinceramente - Rankia

:::::8:


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Jul 2014)

De momento las acciones secuestradas...

http://www.bolsasymercados.es/mab/documentos/Avisos/2014/07/MAB_Aviso_20140706.pdf


----------



## Antigona (6 Jul 2014)

dj-mesa dijo:


> ¿Cuanto habeis ganado o perdido en GOWEX? Sinceramente - Rankia



En el hilo general lo explican mejor y salen a la luz, de media unos 10000€ ponle de todos los que se han quedado pillados, que al parecer es toda Rankia que iba invertida en el valor, sin stop loss ninguno, una masacre vamos.

Si no fuera porque yo también perdí lo mío, hoy hasta me creería más listo que todos ellos, pero ya sé la verdad de la bolsa, y es que al 99% de los que no tenemos dinero de verdad que entramos aquí nos acaba pasando esto, este es un mundo muy difícil y desalmado, donde o robas en forma de entrar y salir, entrar y salir, entrar y salir, o te roban... No me extraña que la gente que no tiene ganas de complicarse meta el dinero en un depósito y listo, para ganar en bolsa dinero de verdad hay que complicarse muchísimo y el 95-99% ya digo de hecho acaban perdiendo. El miedo y la codicia, el miedo y la codicia es en todo lo que se resume la bolsa y en el hilo de Rankia de Gowex se ve por completo cómo nos dominan al 99%


----------



## Namreir (6 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> De momento las acciones secuestradas...
> 
> http://www.bolsasymercados.es/mab/documentos/Avisos/2014/07/MAB_Aviso_20140706.pdf



Que mas da, si ya no valen nada.


----------



## bertok (6 Jul 2014)

dj-mesa dijo:


> ¿Cuanto habeis ganado o perdido en GOWEX? Sinceramente - Rankia
> 
> :::::8:



El forero Besugo haciendo sangre y tal ::::::

La peña por generar un poco más de tráfico es capaz de lo que sea :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Antigona (6 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El forero Besugo haciendo sangre y tal ::::::
> 
> La peña por generar un poco más de tráfico es capaz de lo que sea :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



No te habrás metido como Besugo, no?


----------



## bertok (6 Jul 2014)

Antigona dijo:


> No te habrás metido como Besugo, no?



No tengo nick en Rankia.

Tampoco es para reir se la peña ....

Lo que sí pregono y defiendo a fuerza es el darwinismo financiero. Hay demasiado indocumentado por ahí suelto jugando a ser J. Livermore


----------



## Antigona (6 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> No tengo nick en Rankia.
> 
> Tampoco es para reir se la peña ....
> 
> Lo que sí pregono y defiendo a fuerza es el darwinismo financiero. Hay demasiado indocumentado por ahí suelto jugando a ser J. Livermore



Sin ellos no habría ganadores, está claro, el dinero sale de algún sitio.


----------



## elpatatero (6 Jul 2014)

Pongan stop loss estupidos.


----------



## Namreir (6 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


>



Sois unos hijos de puta, creeis que habia hipotecado la casa para apalancarse mas en Gowex?


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jul 2014)

Antigona dijo:


> Lo que sea, que ya tenemos fiesta para mañana.
> 
> Por eso lo mejor aquí es entrar, tener el stop loss puesto lo mejor que se pueda, y una estrategia de salida, que salir como dice bertok es lo más difícil. Aquí la gente en Rankia por ejemplo que después de una subida del 2800% seguían aún siendo codiciosos y no solo no vendían, sino que ni tenían stop loss.
> 
> Alguno cree que por ganar un dinero un año ya es Peter Thiel, y esto de la bolsa se trata de robar dinero a otros incautos y salir corriendo cuanto antes, es un puto juego de la silla.



yo la fiesta la tenía a lo largo de esta semana, los 10.700 para cargar en algunos valores, pero visto lo visto, empieza a atenazarme el miedo, porque los indicadores son bajistas todos a muy corto plazo.








puto miedo


----------



## Antigona (6 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo la fiesta la tenía a lo largo de esta semana, los 10.700 para cargar en algunos valores, pero visto lo visto, empieza a atenazarme el miedo, porque los indicadores son bajistas todos a muy corto plazo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, yo tengo los stops y no los voy a cambiar, lo que sí me falla y más quebraderos de cabeza me da es como ya se ha dicho la salida, que no termino de encontrar una fórmula para retener algo de ganancias y que no se evaporen, pero para no perderse las tendencias. Creo que a partir de ahora adoptaré la regla de la mitad, vender la mitad de la posición cuando ha subido igual que la distancia al stop, pero estas no las tenía planeadas así, así que de momento aguanto.

Por técnico no lo veo tan mal, estamos encasillados entre huecos, cuestión de esperar, si no sale ninguna noticia catástrofica, seguiremos subiendo poco a poco como USA, en cuanto salga un catalizador negativo, pues correción o ciclo bajista. 

Eso sí, es cierto que los 10700 parecen si se respetasen buen nivel para pescar, aunque la correción podría ser más extensa quizás.


----------



## erpako (6 Jul 2014)

la letra de Mecano de una Rosa es una Rosa retrata muy bien el amor de muchos foreros por la Bolsa:o::


> Es por culpa de una hembra
> que me estoy volviendo loco
> no puedo vivir sin ella
> pero con ella tampoco
> ...


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jul 2014)

Antigona dijo:


> Bueno, yo tengo los stops y no los voy a cambiar, lo que sí me falla y más quebraderos de cabeza me da es como ya se ha dicho la salida, que no termino de encontrar una fórmula para retener algo de ganancias y que no se evaporen, pero para no perderse las tendencias. Creo que a partir de ahora adoptaré la regla de la mitad, vender la mitad de la posición cuando ha subido igual que la distancia al stop, pero estas no las tenía planeadas así, así que de momento aguanto.
> 
> Por técnico no lo veo tan mal, estamos encasillados entre huecos, cuestión de esperar, si no sale ninguna noticia catástrofica, seguiremos subiendo poco a poco como USA, en cuanto salga un catalizador negativo, pues correción o ciclo bajista.
> 
> Eso sí, es cierto que los 10700 parecen si se respetasen buen nivel para pescar, aunque la correción podría ser más extensa quizás.





yo creo que muchos gacelos estamos esperando en 10.700 y lo saben

ahora, empieza la temporada de resultados empresariales, y como recomendaban en reuters, se espera muy bueno en todos los sectores menos en uno creo recordar

qué hacer? ante la duda, estar en la barrera del encierro.


Podemos apreciar en koncorde (cogiendo con pinzas el indicador), que las manos fuertes están vendiendo tras muuuuchos días, y que el 30 de junio hubo una estampida vendedora de manos débiles...


----------



## japiluser (6 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Han desaparecido cerca de 250.000.000.000 de las antiguas pelas de un sitio como Gowex.
> 
> La peña está loca. ¿La puta LOGSE no enseña matemáticas?



No, no enseña...... solo ubica niños en un cubículo cerrado!
pd: y todos éstso de la logse son los que van a apagar nuestras pensiones jajaja...por no ponerme a llorar!

---------- Post added 06-jul-2014 at 20:24 ----------


----------



## bertok (6 Jul 2014)

Ejpain es inigualable ::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Jul 2014)

Agresión sexista en toda regla……no hay mas que ver la cara de terror de las inocentes señoritas!!!!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (6 Jul 2014)

*Al loro
*

Gowex premiada como

*Gowex premiada como “Mejor Nueva Empresa Cotizada”
*

*Gowex ha resultado premiada como “Best New Listed company” (Mejor Nueva Empresa Cotizada) en la primera edición de los “European Small Mid-Cap Awards”.
*
En este 2013, *la Comisión Europea impulsó éstos premios financiados por Mercados de capitales públicos europeos* con el objetivo de promocionar las mejores prácticas y casos de éxito de las compañías más dinámicas, *especialmente empresas en crecimiento que son claves en la recuperación económica europea*. :XX::XX::XX:

*En la elección de Gowex como “Mejor Nueva Empresa Cotizada”, se han valorado diversos factores como la cuota de mercado, las ventas, el empleo, el crecimiento de los beneficios y la evolución de la acción a largo plazo; así como la reputación de la compañía entre inversores, analistas y otras empresas. La decisión ha sido tomada por un jurado independiente de alto nivel seleccionado por la Comisión Europea*.

Desde su salida a bolsa en el MAB en marzo de 2010, la evolución de la cotización de Gowex ha sido espectacular. Ha pasado de debutar a 0,70 euros por acción a cerrar este 19 de noviembre en 11,50 euros. Esto supone haber multiplicado por más de 16 su cotización y haber superado actualmente los 800 millones de euros de capitalización bursátil.

Por otro lado, Gowex participa esta semana en el “Spanish Equities New York Conference”. El consejero delegado de la compañía, Jenaro García y miembros de su equipo mantendrán reuniones en formato one-to-one (reuniones individuales) durante este 20 y 21 de noviembre con analistas, inversores y gestores en la “Spanish Equities New York Conference” que organiza JB Capital Markets y la Asociación Española de Relación con Inversores (AERI) en Nueva York. Gowex será la única compañía cotizada en el MAB con presencia en el encuentro, en el que también participan grandes compañías como Telefónica, Santander, Sacyr o DIA, entre otras.

Estos encuentros son muy importantes para dar a conocer a Gowex a la comunidad inversora a nivel mundial y presentarles un proyecto que seguro que les atraerá. Recuerdo que tras las últimas reuniones que tuvieron en unas citas parecidas en Londres y en Oporto en el mes de septiembre, la acción es cuando de nuevo dio un salto muy importante, pasando del entorno de los 5,5 euros a superar los 8 euros en las primeras sesiones de octubre. Este movimiento no se paró ni mucho menos ahí ya que como he señalado antes, la cotización cerró este 19 de noviembre en 11,50 euros lo que supone una revalorización del 109% en poco más de dos meses.


*Me cago en su putísima madre. Vaya puto cachondeo para sacar los leuros a la sociedad europea. Panda de hdlgp
*

:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jul 2014)

hasta la bandera

"bienvenido mr. marshall"


----------



## erpako (6 Jul 2014)

Y añado algo que me parece importante y que parece que nadie ha caído en ello. ¿Por qué GotHan esperó a publicar el informe el 2 de julio?. La firma conocida sobradamente los tropelías del geranio, pero esperó a que las cuentas se aprobaran por los accionistas a fecha 27-06-2014 para cargar la pistola, mientras tanto velaba armas.

La Norma impone que se deben formulas Cuentas Anuales trascurridos lo más tres meses desde la fecha del cierre del ejercicio contable (31 de Diciembre) y aprobarse por la Junta de Accionistas dentro de los seis primeros meses.

Bien pues en JULIO, administradores, aditores y accionistas dieron el visto bueno a las Cuentas. GHOTAN YA TENÍA LAS MANOS LIBRES para ejecutar el Plan. Concretamente el día 2.



> Muy señores nuestros:
> En cumplimiento de lo dispuesto en laCircular 9/2010 y para su puesta a disposición del público como hecho
> relevante, se informa que elConsejo de Administración de laSociedad Let'sGOWEX, S.A. celebrado el 21 de
> marzo de 2014 con asistencia de todos sus consejeros haconvocado JuntaGeneral Ordinaria deAccionistas a
> ...


----------



## vermer (6 Jul 2014)

Un saludo a todos tras meses sin poder leeros. Que dia he escogido....

El foro estå bolivariano... me parto.


----------



## bertok (6 Jul 2014)

vermer dijo:


> Un saludo a todos tras meses sin poder leeros. Que dia he escogido....
> 
> El foro estå bolivariano... me parto.



Exacto, meses sin leerte 8:8:8:

Ya ves que seguimos Road to Hell.

Pensé que ya te habías refugiado con la resistencia en el underground

Bueno leerte de nuevo :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Galifrey (6 Jul 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Voy a intentar insertar un nuevo twit del pájaro este...
> 
> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p>I made the deposition and confession. I want to collaborate with the justice. I face the consecuencies.</p>&mdash; Jenaro Garcia (@jero_net) <a href="https://twitter.com/jero_net/statuses/485767836661743616">julio 6, 2014</a></blockquote>
> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>
> ...





Hannibal imagino que tengo un perfil inversor parecido al tuyo.

Peino ya alguna cana pero hasta el año pasado no me había acercado a la renta variable.

Entiendo perfectamente como te sientes, puesto que servidor de usted también ha perdido el 50% de su inversión en gowex. A eso súmele el 20% en natra. Los hombres tenemos una facilidad innata para, a la primera de cambio, pensarnos que somos la polla en cualquier ámbito. Tenemos tendencia innata al fantasmismo y eso es universal y de nacimiento. Es algo que solo se cura, poco a poco, con las ostias como panes que va dando la vida. Si uno las va encajando conoce la humildad, después tal vez alguna pequeña gloria. Si no las encaja deriva irremediablemente hacia la idiocia total y definitiva.

Un año es poco tiempo para saber de nada. Y este mundillo no podía ser diferente. Cuanto menos la gente que corre por aquí y que hemos pringado no estábamos tan alienados como los de rankia, y nos han metido solo la puntita.

Antes de entrar aqui leí unos cuantos consejos en los libros de Graham y otros clásicos. Parafraseo según recuerdo:

-Solo invertir dinero que no necesites.
-Solo empresas de calidad. 
-Diversifica, gestión de cartera.
-Diversificación temporal también.
-Disciplina, no actuar por impulsos.
-Etc....

Cumpliendo estos consejos/reservas/precauciones se puede ganar dinero. Eso sí, a largo plazo. Y largo plazo significa más de 10 años.

Cuando nos hemos metido en gowex es porque hemos tenido prisa, porque hemos querido acelerar el proceso, porque lo hemos visto fácil y posible y, que coño, porque todos soñamos con poder escapar de algún modo a la esclavitud del trabajo.

El resto es historia.

Y una lección que no debemos olvidar.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (6 Jul 2014)

Que es el undergroun Bertok?
Si quieres por privi

Yo cuando me he leido los periódicos esta mañana he flipado. No esperaba un concurso.
Eso si, cuando el viernes me salí con perdidas de CAR, con mas miedo que vergüenza ya me olía que íbamos a ver un escandalo gordo en el MAB.
Y no menospreciemos que sea el catalizador para el punto de giro en el mercado.......la noticia esta saliendo hasta en los "nodos" de las diferentes cadenas

Edito. Gracias por la respuesta Bertok


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Jul 2014)

El underground es donde nos encontramos los miembros del ZAST


Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## decloban (6 Jul 2014)

Rankia caída, los administradores están empezando con los recortes


----------



## Tono (6 Jul 2014)

No creo que Gowex, aunque se lleve todo el MAB con él, afecte al timing que los leoncios marcan para el IBEX.

Yo también creo que mañana el IBEX bajará mañana, continuando la caída del viernes y profundizando hacia esa corrección fuerte que todos esperamos.
Que va a ser una corrección, no un crash. El IBEX, en mi ignorante visión acabará este año en torno a los 12000 puntos.

Esta semana nos metemos en el timing en que los leoncios se movilizan para comprar barato y deshacerse de lo que no les interesa de cara a final de año. 

Los insiders ya estarán moviendo información sobre como quedarán los balances semestrales de las empresas. Son datos que ya se conocen de puertas para adentro aunque no estén totalmente terminados y preparados para publicar. Los leoncios los conocen antes que nadie, esas son sus cartas marcadas para jugar contra las gacelas.

Lo normal es que aquellos valores que se ''espera'' mejoren resultados sean los más atacados para comprar barato estos días ... y en los que se esperan peores resultados se dejen subir para deshacerse de ellos al mejor precio.

Son fabulaciones mías, no me hagan caso. En la bolsa no hay información privilegiada, ni la volverá a haber.

---------- Post added 06-jul-2014 at 21:36 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El underground es donde nos encontramos los miembros del ZAST
> 
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



¿es una sauna?
¿un baño turco?


----------



## decloban (6 Jul 2014)

El MAB muerto y mañana estampidas de gacelas de los chicharros del MC.


----------



## tarrito (6 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El underground es donde nos encontramos los miembros del ZAST
> 
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey









y exactamente qué es lo que hacen allí :
:ouch:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Jul 2014)

Gowex, 3ª noticia de la edición digital del Financial Times 

Marca espana


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Jul 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> y exactamente qué es lo que hacen allí :
> :ouch:



Hoyja!!A mi en raro no me hable!!!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jul 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Rankia caída, los administradores están empezando con los recortes



Yo llevo pensando un tiempo, autodiciendome podías ser uno de ellos, dentro de lo que puedo, obligandome a ello, y pensar cómo podría explicar a mi familia, he perdido X en bolsa...

Si todos mis ahorros están en bolsa, es un riesgo enorme, pero si todos además están en uno solo....

La verdad, que perder todos los ahorros, o el 50% de ellos, es un drama se mire por donde se mire, y lo que implica en casos de familias currelas de toda la vida con hijos, piso y la de dios...

(nota: yo no tengo más del 20% de mis ahorros a la vez NUNCA en bolsa porque estoy aprendiendo)


----------



## boquiman (6 Jul 2014)

Joder con estas previsiones no sé para qué coño pierdo el tiempo trabajando... ::


----------



## Namreir (6 Jul 2014)

A mi lo que mas e jode de Gowex es que ahi habia negocio, evidentemente no el puto humo que han vendido, pero negocio lo habia. Este pais deberia irse por un sumidero, al menos todos los que habitan en el. Aqui, responsables somos todos, desde el ultimo mindungui hasta el presidente del ICO.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hoyja!!A mi en raro no me hable!!!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



egizu jolas: juega


----------



## Namreir (6 Jul 2014)

Y un consejo a mi y a los conforeros: Todas las noches, delante del espejo: "eres un payaso y un mequetrefe, hay fuera hay tipos mucho mas listos que tu idiota"


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jul 2014)

boquiman dijo:


> Joder con estas previsiones no sé para qué coño pierdo el tiempo trabajando... ::



2500 en el SP??


----------



## Namreir (6 Jul 2014)

Yo ya avise cuando jugabais con PRISA, cualquier dia te quedas dentro con la accion suspendida y la empresa quebrada.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jul 2014)

Yo si fuera la CNMV, en serio, mañana no abría el MAB entero. Y solicitaba lo primero la prohibición de cortos como se ha hecho antes, pero para ellos.

Luego el martes o miércoles aguantar el chaparrón con menos calentón y viendo ya que el ibex está cotizando normalmente


----------



## asador de manteca (6 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> A mi lo que mas e jode de Gowex es que ahi habia negocio, evidentemente no el puto humo que han vendido, pero negocio lo habia. Este pais deberia irse por un sumidero, al menos todos los que habitan en el. Aqui, responsables somos todos, desde el ultimo mindungui hasta el presidente del ICO.



Pues a mi lo que me ha salvado de entrar es que no termino de comprender còmo decían ganar esas millonadas regalando wifi


----------



## boquiman (6 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> 2500 en el SP??



y 3000 para el 2015 ::


----------



## Namreir (6 Jul 2014)

boquiman dijo:


> Joder con estas previsiones no sé para qué coño pierdo el tiempo trabajando... ::



lo jodido es que podria pasar, se va liar una que dejara 2008 como suave ziri-miri


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jul 2014)

recordemos el viernes la chicharrada (algo se olían, obvio):

ebioss -15%
eurona -13%
galq -11%
vocento -7%
urbas -6%
realia -6%
solaria -6%
bionaturis -6%
griño -5%
cie -5%
euroespes -4%
fersa -4%
catenon -4%
azkoyen -4%
carbures -4%
edreams -3%
ibercom -3%
quabit -3%
*abg -2,4%


----------



## asador de manteca (6 Jul 2014)

Anda, ane , cie es chicharrada?


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jul 2014)

asador de manteca dijo:


> Anda, ane , cie es chicharrada?



he puesto las mayores bajadas del viernes, perdón.


Lleva usted Cie? ienso:


----------



## Zetaperro (6 Jul 2014)

Pobre MAB


----------



## Namreir (6 Jul 2014)

El MAB esta muerto, deberian pensar en cerrarlo lo antes posible.


----------



## asador de manteca (6 Jul 2014)

No llevo cie , se me escapó por poco y ahora tampoco la veo chollo, de chicharros llevo biosearch aunque poquísimo , por lo demás llevo enagas bastante, mapfre también bastante, arcelor bastante poco y liquidez para aprovechar alguna rebaja pero de empresas dividinderas quizá más enagas o iberdrola si se diera el caso dificil de verla por debajo de 5


----------



## creative (6 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> recordemos el viernes la chicharrada (algo se olían, obvio):
> 
> ebioss -15%
> eurona -13%
> ...




Opino igual que tu a excepcion de Abengoa


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jul 2014)

CIE, las anteriores 3 velas martillo invertido en semanales, las 3 han sido de inicio de corrección. La pasada dejo otra vela martillo invertido, por comentar


----------



## decloban (6 Jul 2014)

Otra lección para mañana, querer salir de un valor y no tener comprador. Lastima que mañana por la mañana este ocupado y no pueda seguir el MAB, va a estar entretenido.


----------



## Namreir (6 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> CIE, las anteriores 3 velas martillo invertido en semanales, las 3 han sido de inicio de corrección. La pasada dejo otra vela martillo invertido, por comentar



Si, seguro que tienes razon, yo de cie prefiero no opinar, no se cuanto de les afectara el cocktail gowex, pero sufriran.


----------



## creative (6 Jul 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Otra lección para mañana, querer salir de un valor y no tener comprador. Lastima que mañana por la mañana este ocupado y no pueda seguir el MAB, va a estar entretenido.



y en mitad de JULIO, dato a tener muy en cuenta...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (6 Jul 2014)

Algunos no aprenderan.
Fundamentales???







Si la gente supiese como se hacen las auditorias...


----------



## decloban (6 Jul 2014)




----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (6 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hoyja!!A mi en raro no me hable!!!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



No disimules, ke tu preferido era el teletubi rosa.


----------



## TIPOA (6 Jul 2014)

veremos cuanto le queda a Eurona..... otra de wifi...


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jul 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...y-concurso-de-acreedores-32.html#post11944009


> Mucho ojito porque esto es más grave de lo que parece y podría dejar a la ya maltrecha "Marca España" totalmente devastada. Estos es el Enron español.
> 
> Porque las conclusiones que van a sacar los inversores internacionales es que aquí un trilero puede estar presentando unas cuentas ficticias durante 4 años y la CNMV a por uvas.
> 
> ...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (6 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> 2500 en el SP??



Cuando llegue el momento, los permabears se kedaran mirando sin entender nada.

La mayoria, casi siempre esta equivocada.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jul 2014)

cualquiera sabe


...........

















Ana Botella (hace unos días): GOWEX es el ejemplo de emprendedor español - ForoCoches


----------



## Namreir (6 Jul 2014)

Servidor piensa que el SP tiene recorrido por encima de los 3.000, y que queda muchisimo toro hasta legar al rabo.


----------



## Chila (6 Jul 2014)

Suerte a los que os queden chicharros del mab.
Yo tambien tontee con Gow, y suerte de mi slowly hace un par de semanas....


----------



## bertok (6 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...y-concurso-de-acreedores-32.html#post11944009



España tiene poca o nula credibilidad.

Si en este foro se conocen las tropelías que hacen todos con los guarismos de la economía española, que no sabrán en Bruselas, la City o Wall Street.

Lo que ocurre es que los mercados tienen una PUT infinita por parte primero de Tito Bernie y ahora por parte de Tito Dronjas y Tita Yellen.

Una de las mayores burbujas de la historia está ya desarrollada y la están manteniendo de forma artificial.

El pinchazo va a ser devastador.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jul 2014)

Creo que todos deberían leerlo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ir-3-000-euros-300-000-bolsa.html#post8607580


----------



## Montegrifo (7 Jul 2014)

Os imagináis que gowex fuera el tan esperado por muchos gran cisne negro? Nunca se sabe, no tiene porqué ser algo grande, tan sólo una primera pieza que arranqué la caída una tras otra del resto de piezas


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (7 Jul 2014)

Alguno no duerme esta noche.....

Sim tienen k estafar, sera con el bitcoin, no con esa cuadrilla de estafadores legalizados k es la bolsa, con CEOs y auditores a la cabeza.

Si no duermes bien y te despiertas x las noches nervioso, es k has hinbertido demasiado, payo


----------



## dj-mesa (7 Jul 2014)

Los fondos que tienen acciones de Gowex en cartera se han duplicado este año - elEconomista.es


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (7 Jul 2014)

El dia k comience el juicio final en USA, cuando reviente el PER mas alto de la historia y todos los papelitos tiendan a cero, el dia en k 2007 parezca una puta broma... No solo un cuarto de los k estamos aki perderemos el curro, sino k ek oro y bitcoins van a pegar un subidon k cambiara el paradigma.

BBVA, TEF, seran mierdas pinchadas en palos cerca de los dos euros.

Evidentemente, de los chicharracos y el MAB mejor no hablar.

Y recordad, es muy simple, son ciclos de 7- 8 años.

2007+ 7 ,8 años = .... Pues eso

---------- Post added 07-jul-2014 at 01:40 ----------




Montegrifo dijo:


> Os imagináis que gowex fuera el tan esperado por muchos gran cisne negro? Nunca se sabe, no tiene porqué ser algo grande, tan sólo una primera pieza que arranqué la caída una tras otra del resto de piezas



El cisne negro es USAno amigo

Siempre es asi

---------- Post added 07-jul-2014 at 01:41 ----------

Esto es un aviso a navegantes, nada mas

---------- Post added 07-jul-2014 at 01:44 ----------

El cisne negro se llama .... $


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (7 Jul 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Por cierto, y por hoy no escribo más del tema. Yo he palmado algo pero lo que me jode no es el dinero sino en lo personal. Me queda claro que no estoy muy hecho para esto y eso es lo peor para mí, me he decepcionado a mí mismo. Imagino que alguno me dirá que bueno, que las cifras son falsas y que con esa base es imposible saber nada... y es verdad pero no es excusa. Estando en el pais que estamos, hay que dudar de los números de todas las empresas, los bancos del ibex los primeros.
> 
> En resumen, seguiré jugando en bolsa con lo que ya tenía metido, pero desde luego no meto ni un duro más por mi cuenta; si algún día tengo una cierta cantidad mínima de ahorros seguramente lo meta directamente en algún fondo y a correr; valgo para otras cosas pero para esto no.



Suscribo tus palabras, en mi caso lo perdido en Gowex es una parte muy imporante de mi cartera (como el 25%, por decir algo), y me jode haberme creído tan listo y descubrir que me la han colado. Y no haber sido capaz de salvar los restos del naufragio en los dos días que se mantuvo cotizando, claro. Me siento muy identificado con lo que dice Bertok acerca de cuánta gente sobrevive en bolsa a un ciclo alcista y uno bajista...

Y el perder el dinero también me jode, y mucho.

---------- Post added 07-jul-2014 at 02:12 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Algo que se me ocurre ahora.
> 
> si la cotización se suspende y no puedes vender ¿como justificas las minusvalías?
> 
> ...



Se agradecerá la ayuda, porque aparte de lo perdido hay impuestos pagados por plusvalías parciales realizadas... ::::


----------



## amago45 (7 Jul 2014)

Jenaro dice que ha ido a los juzgados ...

"Realizada mi confesion voluntaria en los juzgados Estoy dispuesto a asumir las consecuencias y colaborar con la justicia. Encaro las cosas"

https://twitter.com/jero_net/status/485766937377783808

Gallardón preparando el indulto en 3, 2, 1 ... ...


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Jul 2014)




----------



## decloban (7 Jul 2014)

Vamos a animar el día que falta va a hacer.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jul 2014)

Si alguien quiere abrir hilo propio, creo que esto lo merece:

Foodflation - Since QE3, Breakfast Is Up Over 24%

Having pointed out the 'surges' in the cost of your 4th of July burger at the behest of Greenspan and Bernanke, we thought a reflection on the soaring costs of 'the most important meal of the day' were in order. As the following chart illustrates in words and pictures even a PhD Fed economist or CNBC pretend-economist could understand - food-flation is here from breakfast through dinner (no matter how many iPads we try and eat).









Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jul 2014)

"eurona no es gowex"

parece que va a ser el mantra de hoy

---------- Post added 07-jul-2014 at 00:07 ----------

producción industrial alemana.

prevista 0.2
realidad -1.8


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Jul 2014)

Guanos dias.

Apocalispsis chicharra postgowex en su spantalles. Estén atentos.


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Jul 2014)

Buenos días.
Veamos como se presenta el circo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Jul 2014)

Buenos días,

ese mab que se siente 
que pandoro esta enfrente.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jul 2014)

Enagás: 120M€ anuales es el impacto en
sus ingresos de la reforma gasista anunciada por el
Gobierno


ha debido mandar a la cnmv un par de HR hoy








Más de cien fondos sufrirán pérdidas tras
invertir en Gowex

---------- Post added 07-jul-2014 at 00:30 ----------

la bola crece:El agujero contable de Gowex se remonta, "al
menos, a los ocho últimos años"

7:52 horas. "No son sólo cuatro años; la falsedad contable
se remonta, al menos, a los ocho últimos años ", reconoce
un antiguo directivo de Gowex a El Confidencial . "Yo me fui
antes de que la empresa saliera a bolsa, y eso ya ocurría",
manifiesta otra persona que también ocupó un cargo de
responsabilidad. Una tercera, que también trabajó en
Gowex, alude también al año 2006. Sus testimonios
certifican que la introducción del matiz "al menos" antes de
referirse a los cuatro años de falsedad en las cuentas tiene
todo el sentido.
7:17 horas. El Gobierno socialista concedió en 2007 un
premio a Gowex por valor de 200.000 euros, según Voz
Populi. Ya en 2006, la Empresa Nacional de Innovación que
pertenecía al Ministerio de Industria concedió a la empresa
de wifi un crédito participativo de 500.000 euros. Y en 2007
la misma ENISA le otorgó un premio a la innovación
valorado en 200.000 euros, que entregó en mano el ministro
Joan Clos y que además ofrecía una línea de financiación
adicional de 800.000 euros. Durante años, el cuento avanzó
sin que nadie levantase las alfombras.
7:15 horas. Más de cien fondos de inversión están
afectados por el caso Gowex. Entre ellos, JP Morgan,
CamGestion o Ruffer Investment.


----------



## Topongo (7 Jul 2014)

Pillo palomitas para lo del mab hoy

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jul 2014)

FGD....-1600M€ ::


----------



## Topongo (7 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Enagás: 120M€ anuales es el impacto en
> sus ingresos de la reforma gasista anunciada por el
> Gobierno
> 
> ...



Entiendo que menos malo de lo esperado se esperaba el doble creo recordar... de enagas hablo

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Jul 2014)

Los afectados de gowex crean una plataforma en twter:
https://twitter.com/estafadosgowex


----------



## Topongo (7 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> FGD....-1600M€ ::



Fgd? Fondo garantia depositos? 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 07-jul-2014 at 08:43 ----------




Tio Masclet dijo:


> Los afectados de gowex crean una plataforma en twter:
> https://twitter.com/estafadosgowex



Tengo unas teléfonicas desde 15 largos alierta me dijo que ganaban mucho mas , algun forero las lleva y si eso montamos la plataforma?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Fgd? Fondo garantia depositos?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Yes, my friend…


----------



## Krim (7 Jul 2014)

Estoy un tanto dividido...una cosa es palmar la pasta porque las expectativas de crecimiento no se cumplan o porque el negocio se hundan y otra palmarla porque los números sean todos falsos y la CNMV se haya estado tocando el higo. 

En fin, las 9:01 parece una hora excelente para vender todo lo que tengais del MAB...

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Jul 2014)

Pero DON eso no es problema en el país con la banca mas mejor mundial. No me extraña esa cifra negativa, tiene todo el sentido, son los bancos quienes con su sobrada solvencia respaldan a lo que sea que en España no tenga solvencia, que ahora mismo no se me ocurre nada.

--------------------------

Igual entre tanto pánico mabsiano aparece alguna buena oportunidad de compra, esto lo digo desde el total desconocimiento sobre ese índice y sus cotizadas, que bastante tengo yo con que AMZN no venga hoy roja.


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Fgd? Fondo garantia depositos?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk
> 
> ...



Qué casualidad, yo también tengo unas matildes a 15 y pico. Montémosla.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jul 2014)

eurona anda un -10% ahora mismo en pre
carbures -11%


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jul 2014)

Chinazo,lo normal es que gowex arrastre a amzn!


----------



## paulistano (7 Jul 2014)

oJO eURONA.....no hay contrapartida

Buenos días


----------



## asador de manteca (7 Jul 2014)

esas enagases qué fuerte despegan ...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Jul 2014)

BME parece que sufre el efecto Gowex....


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jul 2014)

bolsas y mercados completamente fuera de las bandas por abajo.... que tentador, joder 

pero el puto miedo


edreams -8%
correa -9%


----------



## Topongo (7 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> bolsas y mercados completamente fuera de las bandas por abajo.... que tentador, joder
> 
> pero el puto miedo



a como anda que al final aun estando tentado de salur el viernes nonlo hice. . : :

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Chinazo,lo normal es que gowex arrastre a amzn!



Eso me temo, ya se lo he dicho a mi mujer. Si hasta las tecnológicas chinas han caído. ::

Bonito rojo en el mab, menudo índice bursátil con horquillas de +20% en las 10 primeras posiciones. Ay señor que es esto :8:


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jul 2014)

topongo dijo:


> a como anda que al final aun estando tentado de salur el viernes nonlo hice. . : Tragatochos:
> 
> Enviado desde mi gt-i9505 mediante tapatalk



34,23.......


----------



## paulistano (7 Jul 2014)

Eurona suspendidas de cotización....

Cerró a 3,20 el viernes.

Actualmente veo 10 ordenes para comprar 10.000 títulos a 2,88....mientras que las venta s son 140 ordenes por un total de 190k títulos.

La puerta es MUY estrecha....


----------



## Durmiente (7 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Eurona suspendidas de cotización....
> 
> Cerró a 3,20 el viernes.
> 
> ...



Pues si que esta bien la cosa. .. que si que hay un efecto contagio. ..


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Jul 2014)

Ahora me da por leer los foros de Carbures y Euronia en Rankia ¿Doctor, soy malo?


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jul 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

bueno abrimos con gapsito a la baja , la probabilidad de segundo tramo bajista es muy alta , esperemos que el gapsito no se cierre , palmamos con los cortos 11055 cerrados en 10990 , cargamos cortos :Baile:

las puertas del infierno se abren para los inversoreh del MAB , alegremonos por los que van a aprender la leccion , no hay mal que por bien no venga :o


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Jul 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Ahora me da por leer los foros de Carbures y Euronia en Rankia ¿Doctor, soy malo?



Entonces yo soy mala también... ooo


----------



## Zetaperro (7 Jul 2014)

Todo dios pillado en el MAB. Imposible cruzar precios.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jul 2014)

vocento -10% (esto no quiere decir que la recomeind eh!)


----------



## pollastre (7 Jul 2014)

Fascinante. Aún seremos capaces de convertir cuatro chicharros de mierda del MAB en un evento sistémico.

En verdad, somos de Champions Lí.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Jul 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Fascinante. Aún seremos capaces de convertir cuatro chicharros de mierda del MAB en un evento sistémico.
> 
> En verdad, somos de Champions Lí.



El canario de la cueva y tal....


----------



## ZionWatch (7 Jul 2014)

Huida en apertura, asumiendo pérdidas, con lo que me quedaba de chicharrón (BIO).


----------



## moisty70 (7 Jul 2014)

HRs de Ibercom y Carbures solicitando o "medio solicitando" entrar en MC


----------



## paulistano (7 Jul 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Ahora me da por leer los foros de Carbures y Euronia en Rankia ¿Doctor, soy malo?



Es curioso, gente que puede perder todo en estos chicharros y aún así se preocupan por el AT hablando de soportes:Aplauso:

_respecto a eurona, si a finales de este mes recupera los 4 euros, yo más contento que unas castañuelas!! ahora lo importante es ir recuperando los 3 soportes perdidos: 3'40-3'42 ; 3'50 y 3'92 euros._


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Jul 2014)

Es que Eurona es imposible que cotice...de momento

Demanda:	2,7200(14.558)	
Oferta:	2,7200(262.846)


----------



## decloban (7 Jul 2014)

Estamos viviendo un momento histórico. Esta pasando lo que pone en los libros pero nadie hace caso hasta que un día pasa.

Y lo mejor de todo es que el resto del MAB ha tenido todo el fin de semana para publicar HR dejando claro y con pruebas que ellos tienen las cuentas claras.


----------



## mcd (7 Jul 2014)

a ver si va a resultar que era la moda y todos estan igual; que como en la politica y los politicos actuales, desde la conchinchina hasta chile, todo esta trufado de los mismos habitos y constumbres; no hay que obviar que para competir hay que usar las "herramientas" mas avanzadas posibles; y como entre los politicos, tirando del hilo, detras de uno sale otro

Gowex y el verdadero peligro para los inversores. - Rankia


----------



## asador de manteca (7 Jul 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Estamos viviendo un momento histórico. Esta pasando lo que pone en los libros pero nadie hace caso hasta que un día pasa.
> 
> Y lo mejor de todo es que el resto del MAB ha tenido todo el fin de semana para publicar HR dejando claro y con pruebas que ellos tienen las cuentas claras.



Aún admitiendo que no las tengan falseadas que ya es mucho suponer, están ultra-burbujeadas sobre lo que debiera ser sus precios


**Topongo ; Enagás 24 €


----------



## optimistic1985 (7 Jul 2014)

Donde se pueden ver las cotizaciones del MAB?


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jul 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Estamos viviendo un momento histórico. Esta pasando lo que pone en los libros pero nadie hace caso hasta que un día pasa.
> 
> Y lo mejor de todo es que el resto del MAB ha tenido todo el fin de semana para publicar HR dejando claro y con pruebas que ellos tienen las cuentas claras.



pero, visto lo visto, las tienen?


----------



## optimistic1985 (7 Jul 2014)

Por cierto, veis ahora BME como una oportunidad?


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jul 2014)

en cuanto pueda abrir el mab, se espera la caída en el ibex? porque está aguantando como un campeón

---------- Post added 07-jul-2014 at 01:40 ----------




optimistic1985 dijo:


> Por cierto, veis ahora BME como una oportunidad?



yo sí, pero me acojona en espera de que abra el mab



BIO -11%


----------



## atman (7 Jul 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Fascinante. Aún seremos capaces de convertir cuatro chicharros de mierda del MAB en un evento sistémico.
> 
> En verdad, somos de Champions Lí.



::

Claro que el BundesPrank acabe de decir "QE nein!!!" (otra vez, sí, pero ahora parecía que se ablandaban y tal -por eso habíamos subido- ¿no?) y que a ver si esto se va a arreglando que hay que subir tipos.... y al mismo tiempo el macro teutón se vaya al guano... eso... no tiene nada que ver... Lo importante en todo EU-iepa! hoy es Gowex...


----------



## Topongo (7 Jul 2014)

asador de manteca dijo:


> Aún admitiendo que no las tengan falseadas que ya es mucho suponer, están ultra-burbujeadas sobre lo que debiera ser sus precios
> 
> 
> **Topongo ; Enagás 24 €



Enagas nos va a hacer como BME en su dia...
Una vez despejadas dudas reforma gasista y siendo mejor de lo que se eperaba se alejan nubarrones de regulaciones y da seguridad al sector.
Ahora ya es cuestión de tiempo ponernos en los 26-28 y creo que podríamos verla por enciam de 30 como la media de sus secrtor repecto a rpd, per y demás.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> en cuanto pueda abrir el mab, se espera la caída en el ibex? porque está aguantando como un campeón
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-jul-2014 at 01:40 ----------
> 
> ...



A lo mejor algunos fondos tiene que vender valores "buenos" para compensar para compensar la sangría chicharra...ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jul 2014)

la volatilidad ahora mismo en chicharros es acojonante. mejor estar fuera


----------



## Topongo (7 Jul 2014)

Enagas de mi vida...


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (7 Jul 2014)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Donde se pueden ver las cotizaciones del MAB?



El MAB en glorioso directo:
www.infomercados.com/cotizaciones/mab/

(sin los 15 min de retraso de rigor)


----------



## ghkghk (7 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Enagas nos va a hacer como BME en su dia...
> Una vez despejadas dudas reforma gasista y siendo mejor de lo que se eperaba se alejan nubarrones de regulaciones y da seguridad al sector.
> Ahora ya es cuestión de tiempo ponernos en los 26-28 y creo que podríamos verla por enciam de 30 como la media de sus secrtor repecto a rpd, per y demás.




Mi cambio de cromos Enagás por Edrems pasará a la historia como cuando los Blazers eligieron a Oden por delante de Durant...


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (7 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> la volatilidad ahora mismo en chicharros es acojonante. mejor estar fuera



En chicharros NO SE PUEDE estar, pero ni hoy ni nunca, joder


----------



## Hannibal (7 Jul 2014)

Para los que estamos dentro, como veis bme? Cerraremos el.gap a corto plazo o nos tiraremos varios meses esperando su cierre como el jato y los 9400?


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mi cambio de cromos Enagás por Edrems pasará a la historia como cuando los Blazers eligieron a Oden por delante de Durant...



Honorable ha perdido usted facultades. ¿No se habrá cortado el pelo como Sansón?


----------



## atman (7 Jul 2014)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> El MAB en glorioso directo:
> Cotizaciones de MAB en Infomercados
> 
> (sin los 15 min de retraso de rigor)



¿la única que ha conseguido un cruce ha sido Ibercom?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jul 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Honorable ha perdido usted facultades. ¿No se habrá cortado el pelo como Sansón?



Esa pregunta va con segundas. Lo sabemos ustec y yo. ::


----------



## ghkghk (7 Jul 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Honorable ha perdido usted facultades. ¿No se habrá cortado el pelo como Sansón?




Últimamente se ve que el reverso oscuro de la fuerza me está atrayendo... pero a base de guantazos me va a alejar rapidísimamente.

Yo que siempre he sido un firmísimo defensor de REE, BME, Repsol, Enagas, CAF... Empresas bien gestionadas (salvo REP), con buen PER, con negocios más que claros a las que intentaba comprar baratas en un momento de debilidad... Y llevo dos como Edreams y Gowex que mejor me escondo debajo del ordenador porque no hay por donde cogerlas.

El plan con Edreams es dejar una carga fortísima para cuando toque los 2 euros, para promediar a menos de 3 y salirme ganando 200 euros cuando rebote un poco 



















PS. Obviamente no ::


----------



## paulistano (7 Jul 2014)

No aprendemos....de rankia.... Eurona.....


_por si acaso pongo orden de compra a 1,90 para promediar_


Algunos se merecen todo lo que les pase:ouch:


----------



## Topongo (7 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> No aprendemos....de rankia.... Eurona.....
> 
> 
> _por si acaso pongo orden de compra a 1,90 para promediar_
> ...



Eurona con el 4g y demas esta muerta es cuestión de tiempo

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jul 2014)

un segundo bluff tipo gowex en contabilidad va a dejar españa a la altura del betún y huida de fondos...

imagináis lo que podría pasar?



nota: portland que cayó casi un 20% la semana pasada en verde ::


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jul 2014)

10940 cerramos cortos 10990 y abrimos largos con tres cojones :Baile:


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 10940 cerramos cortos 10990 y abrimos largos con tres cojones :Baile:



te la juegas mucho con el MAB sin cruces, en cuanto abra, contagiará un poco


vamos, creo






bme, a bote pronto parece que ha abierto por debajo de la directriz más alcista de corto


----------



## Krim (7 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> un segundo bluff tipo gowex en contabilidad va a dejar españa a la altura del betún y huida de fondos...
> 
> imagináis lo que podría pasar?
> 
> ...



Ahora mismo, yo diría que el mercado asume que varias del MAB son de este estilo. Más que nada porque no hay muchas razones para no hacerlo, si una empresa ha podido colar cuentas truchas durante 4 años, quien dice que sea la única...


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> te la juegas mucho con el MAB sin cruces, en cuanto abra, contagiará un poco
> 
> 
> vamos, creo



los mercados premian al inversor imprudente , la prueba es GOWEX :bla:


----------



## optimistic1985 (7 Jul 2014)

A que hora abre el MAB?


----------



## Zetaperro (7 Jul 2014)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> A que hora abre el MAB?



A las 12 me pareció leer.


En algunos valores ya hay negociación pero no cruzan precios.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Ahora mismo, yo diría que el mercado asume que varias del MAB son de este estilo. Más que nada porque no hay muchas razones para no hacerlo, si una empresa ha podido colar cuentas truchas durante 4 años, quien dice que sea la única...



4 no!!

8! que los directivos que se fueron de Gowex, dicen que al menos 8 años!!



y no pasa nada!


----------



## juanfer (7 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> un segundo bluff tipo gowex en contabilidad va a dejar españa a la altura del betún y huida de fondos...
> 
> imagináis lo que podría pasar?
> 
> ...



Buen hay empresas extrangeras que tambien falsearon datos esto esta a la orden del dia, Enron, Imtech, pescanova, etc.

Llevamos 7 años de crisis, y hay muchas empresas zombis que la banca las sigue financiando para no provisionar, yo creo que Gowex no sera la ultima sorpresa.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Jul 2014)

Teletipo de Bloomberg en ingles pero traduzco:

Se ha visto la señal de Batman en la ciudad de Nueva York a las 4:15 de la madrugada de este lunes, clara señal que hoy probablemente tendremos un nuevo informe de Gotham, se especula con una mala partida de caracoles en las oficinas de Merryl.


----------



## Zetaperro (7 Jul 2014)

El que no haya salido nadie en el MAB en pelota picada a enseñar las vergüenzas con la que saben que se avecina me hace sospechar que todos tienen cadáveres en el armario.


En lugar de esos piden pasar al MC para así perderse en la lista interminable y no ser blanco de la hostias.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jul 2014)

Salimos de los largos con dos centimillos en el turbo :Baile: y abrimos cortos con tres cojones :abajo:


----------



## ponzi (7 Jul 2014)

Yo no quiero asustar ,pero hay otras del mab que al igual que gowex dan poca informacion de sus clientes y proveedores ,curiosamente tampoco coinciden los movimientos de caja con el incremento en la cifra de negocio


----------



## LCIRPM (7 Jul 2014)

Bon jour y viva San Fermín.
Vaya cogida con gowex, propongo cambio de título del hilo:
Julio estival, para los estafadores, pena capital.
Una cosa es que una empresa no sea rentable o su proyecto se venga abajo, pero falsear las cuentas es una estafa y deberían rodar cabezas.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Jul 2014)




----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jul 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Bon jour y viva San Fermín.
> Vaya cogida con gowex, propongo cambio de título del hilo:
> Julio estival, para los estafadores, pena capital.
> Una cosa es que una empresa no sea rentable o su proyecto se venga abajo, pero falsear las cuentas es una estafa y deberían rodar cabezas.



ya estan rodando cabezas , concretamente la de los estafados


----------



## Desencantado (7 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo no quiero asustar ,pero hay otras del mab que al igual que gowex dan poca informacion de sus clientes y proveedores ,curiosamente tampoco coinciden los movimientos de caja con el incremento en la cifra de negocio



No pienses tanto. O como dicen en los pueblos, no carbures.


----------



## mpbk (7 Jul 2014)

hooooooooooolaaaaaaa

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...svalia-que-llegan-rojos-332.html#post11898065

os acordáis de mi entraba al banco quebrado? igualito que sacyr oyga.

bueno no, lo siguiente.


----------



## ponzi (7 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



Este villano va de azul y blanco y a diferencia de pandoro no esta bronceado


GOWEX: Premio Nacional de Marketing 2014 | La Vida WiFi

WIFIMAN


----------



## Ajetreo (7 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Este villano va de azul y blanco y a diferencia de pandoro no esta bronceado
> 
> 
> GOWEX: Premio Nacional de Marketing 2014 | La Vida WiFi
> ...



Si llego a ver esa foto en el momento oportuno les juro que no compro. Que horreur,


----------



## JimTonic (7 Jul 2014)

pues con lo que esta ocurriendo en el MAB es una buena oportunidad de abrir cortos en BME


porque como salte otro escandalo BME puede bajar todavia bastante


----------



## Muttley (7 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Este villano va de azul y blanco y a diferencia de pandoro no esta bronceado
> 
> 
> GOWEX: Premio Nacional de Marketing 2014 | La Vida WiFi
> ...



Pues a mi se me asemeja al capitán salami. Con el salami de pandoro por supuesto.


----------



## Krim (7 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo no quiero asustar ,pero hay otras del mab que al igual que gowex dan poca informacion de sus clientes y proveedores ,curiosamente tampoco coinciden los movimientos de caja con el incremento en la cifra de negocio



¿Puedes contar más? que aquí todos queremos ser Gotham City Jr.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jul 2014)

Muttley dijo:


> Pues a mi se me asemeja al capitán salami. Con el salami de pandoro por supuesto.



todo lo ve salami ustec ienso:


----------



## JimTonic (7 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Fgd? Fondo garantia depositos?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk
> 
> ...





yo las compre a 15,20


dentro de poco ya me podré salir sin perdidas, despues de 4 años :´´´(


----------



## WASHINGTON POST (7 Jul 2014)

*Gowex premiada como “Mejor Nueva Empresa Cotizada”

*Gowex ha resultado premiada como “Best New Listed company” (Mejor Nueva Empresa Cotizada) en la primera edición de los “European Small Mid-Cap Awards”.

En este 2013, la Comisión Europea impulsó éstos premios financiados por Mercados de capitales públicos europeos con el objetivo de promocionar las mejores prácticas y casos de éxito de las compañías más dinámicas, especialmente empresas en crecimiento que son claves en la recuperación económica europea.

*En la elección de Gowex como “Mejor Nueva Empresa Cotizada”, se han valorado diversos factores como la cuota de mercado, las ventas, el empleo, el crecimiento de los beneficios y la evolución de la acción a largo plazo; así como la reputación de la compañía entre inversores, analistas y otras empresas. La decisión ha sido tomada por un jurado independiente de alto nivel seleccionado por la Comisión Europea.*

Desde su salida a bolsa en el MAB en marzo de 2010, la evolución de la cotización de Gowex ha sido espectacular. Ha pasado de debutar a 0,70 euros por acción a cerrar este 19 de noviembre en 11,50 euros. Esto supone haber multiplicado por más de 16 su cotización y haber superado actualmente los 800 millones de euros de capitalización bursátil.

FUENTE: Gowex premiada como<!-- google_ad_section_end -->


----------



## ponzi (7 Jul 2014)

Muttley dijo:


> Pues a mi se me asemeja al capitán salami. Con el salami de pandoro por supuesto.



Esperate que aun hay mas, tiene hasta intro propia

[YOUTUBE]Vmr7GjyfV40[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (7 Jul 2014)

Buenos días
Hoy va ser un día largo
Tendremos que estar atentos a la pantalla porque en cualquier momento saltara la liebre
Carbures se acaba de cruzar en 23,5 :´(
Hay que ser disciplinado con los stop, regla para grabarse a fuego


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo no quiero asustar ,pero hay otras del mab que al igual que gowex dan poca informacion de sus clientes y proveedores ,curiosamente tampoco coinciden los movimientos de caja con el incremento en la cifra de negocio





no, si no asustas


::


atrevete a abrir un hilo en rankia a ver 


eurona fluctua hoy entre 3,80 y 2,55

carbures -18% (40% en 1 mes)


----------



## ponzi (7 Jul 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Si llego a ver esa foto en el momento oportuno les juro que no compro. Que horreur,



Yo tampoco sabia que tenían a un supervillano en nomina.
Hay que ser honestos y reconocer que si no se analizaba a fondo la memoria no se tenia ni la mas mínima *sospecha* del timo de la estampita.


----------



## mpbk (7 Jul 2014)

joder no sé si vender santander, es lo único que me queda de españa.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Jul 2014)

Ya que están por aquí DON y OoM les lanzo VW, a mojarse. La tengo en dos de los tres fondos, pero no le haría ascos a una entrada en cartera.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jul 2014)

Cuatro empresas piden salir del Mercado Alternativo tras el fraude de Gowex | Economa | EL MUNDO
El dueo de Gowex ya deba en 2013 casi 30 millones de euros | Economa | EL MUNDO
Gowex inst a sus empleados a que compraran acciones de la empresa | Economa | EL MUNDO



yo para ser sincero, esperaba caídas del 40% en el MAB y del 10% en los chicharros, parece que no va a ser tanto o qué?


----------



## Zetaperro (7 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Cuatro empresas piden salir del Mercado Alternativo tras el fraude de Gowex | Economa | EL MUNDO
> El dueo de Gowex ya deba en 2013 casi 30 millones de euros | Economa | EL MUNDO
> Gowex inst a sus empleados a que compraran acciones de la empresa | Economa | EL MUNDO


----------



## Desencantado (7 Jul 2014)

El informe sobre Gowex fue la Gotham que colmó el vaso.


----------



## egarenc (7 Jul 2014)

Bien campeón, bien, ya eres de los nuessshtros







si, si, le voy a colocar una antena en la mismisima Zarzuela, y de gratis eh


----------



## ghkghk (7 Jul 2014)

Estoy intentando vender Gowex y no me dejan. ¿Qué hago?


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jul 2014)

por si a alguien se le ocurren más:
Fotomontajes con actores de cine y televisión - fotoefectos.com


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Estoy intentando vender Gowex y no me dejan. ¿Qué hago?



Únete a la Plataforma de Afectados.


----------



## Desencantado (7 Jul 2014)

Refranes Bursátiles:

*No hay MAB que por bien no venda.*


----------



## FranR (7 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Estoy intentando vender Gowex y no me dejan. ¿Qué hago?



GOWEX (2391/2395) - Rankia

8:::::


----------



## Chila (7 Jul 2014)

Apocalipsis canibal en el mab. Hay valores que no tienen ni demanda. Carniceria.
Ferrovial mal...¿la estan tirando?
Enhorabuena a los enagaseros.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jul 2014)

Kijioputa!!!!

Como los pisitos!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jul 2014)

menudo pipeo , finalmente me quedo largo en 10950 :Baile:


----------



## Tono (7 Jul 2014)

Buenos días.

me parece que aquí ya se mezclan churras con merinas, empresas del IBEX con el MAB y auditorías de todo tipo.
Que no cunda el pánico, en el mercado hay mierda y hay oro, cada uno elige lo que quiere coger. Ni todo es un Gowex, ni todo es un BME donde no se puede esconder nada.
Sobre el tema auditorías. Cualquier empresa 'seria' del IBEX tiene varios accionistas mayoritarios, muchas veces con intereses muy distintos entre ellos, que miran las cuentas con lupa antes de aprobarlas. Y las revisan con sus propios auditores de forma paralela. No es por honradez, es por su propio interés.





JimTonic dijo:


> pues con lo que esta ocurriendo en el MAB es una buena oportunidad de abrir cortos en BME
> 
> 
> porque como salte otro escandalo BME puede bajar todavia bastante



Me parece que llegas tarde.

La semana pasada de nuevo se aumentaron las posiciones cortas en ella, creo que Ane las puso, y está recibiendo el ataque. Pasa de forma ciclíca, es un valor que se presta a ello. Siempre ha sido así.
Y suele preceder a una caída mayor del IBEX. :rolleye: 

Consejo sobre entrar en BME. Es un valor dividendero, que garantiza un 5% de dividendo. Esa es la rentabilidad que se busca en ella, buscarla para un metesaca es tontería. Si sube, mejor. Si baja, no pasa nada. Aquí emociones fuertes las justas y mejor no mirarla demasiado. 
Personalmente entiendo que el tema del MAB no le está afectando. Al contrario, son ingresos extraordinarios :fiufiu:

Si tengo curiosisdad por alguna del MAB es por Facephi. Una subida del 200% en su primera semana y ahora... se puede batir el record mundial y olímpico de pillada chicharrera pasando del todo al nada en un parpadeo.

Como entrada a corto/medio plazo estoy esperando al SAN, cuanto más lo tiren mejor. Para mí por debajo de 7,50 es entrada clara antes del día 14 en que reparte dividendo.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> GOWEX (2391/2395) - Rankia
> 
> 8:::::


----------



## Robopoli (7 Jul 2014)

Expresiones bursátiles:
"Esperar que esto no acabe en anoroto." ::


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jul 2014)

en 10 minutos comienza la segunda oleada no?
eurona ha llegado a cotizar?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Jul 2014)

Un funcionario a otro.

Niño trabajas menos que el que cruza las ordenes en el mab.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Expresiones bursátiles:
> "Esperar que esto no acabe en anoroto." ::



Y dale con el alusiones insidiosas al carbón....Toh esinvidia malsana! :ouch:


----------



## FranR (7 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Kijioputa!!!!
> 
> Como los pisitos!!!!



Pues mira hasta han respondido

GOWEX (2392/2395) - Rankia

"Gracias Fronchi, pero supongo que habrá algún otro sistema menos pedestre, porque yo supongo que habrá más de un corto pillado, el tema es como localizarlo."

Hay pillados algunos muy cortitos y otros listos que no esperaban resolución tan rápida....pero si quiere localizar algún comprador que busque alguien con este perfil







:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Jul 2014)

Supongo que lo preguntaran para temas fiscales y compensar las plusvalías.


----------



## mpbk (7 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> joder no sé si vender santander, es lo único que me queda de españa.



ala vendidas la mitad.

veremos si nos da un 8.1 y puedo vender otra mitad, y el resto por si le da para subir a 9 pero antes va a corregir seguro, asi que seguramente venderé todo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Un funcionario a otro.
> 
> Niño trabajas menos que el que cruza las ordenes en el mab.


----------



## egarenc (7 Jul 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Únete a la Plataforma de Afectados.



Una plataforma de afectados por Gowex denunciará a la compañía y a su presidente, Jenaro García - 20minutos.es


----------



## Zetaperro (7 Jul 2014)

Sobre Carbures en Rankia:



> Estos precios no los volveremos a ver.
> Chicos, 23 euros


----------



## Tono (7 Jul 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Apocalipsis canibal en el mab. Hay valores que no tienen ni demanda. Carniceria.
> Ferrovial mal...¿la estan tirando?
> Enhorabuena a los enagaseros.



Ayer lo insinué.
Esta semana cuanto peor, mejor.
Los leoncios van a intentar tirar todo aquello que 'esperen' que tenga buenos resultados en el 2Q. Quieren barato lo que podrán vender caro con la noticia. Ferrovial los tendrá. 
El esperen entre comillas viene de que ya saben lo que va bien y mal. Los insiders están para eso.
La caída del SAN, cuanto más mejor es otra buena premonición.

De Iberdrola no digo nada porque no cae ni a tiros, hace mucho que va escalando al tran-tran sin forzar la máquina. No va a tener buenos resultados porque ya avisó de ello el año pasado, que este era un año de inversiones y sin ingresos extraordinarios.


----------



## FranR (7 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Supongo que lo preguntaran para temas fiscales y compensar las plusvalías.



Si llevan Gowex, después de lo de la semana pasada, dudo que sepan que significa compensar. ::

Por ahí había leído uno que se las quería endosar a su abuelito o no se que, que ya tenía el cuerpo hecho a estas cosas por lo de bankia. ::

Sorry a los que lleven aquí entodavía gow.... pero es que el tema da mucho juego. :o


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jul 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Apocalipsis canibal en el mab. Hay valores que no tienen ni demanda. Carniceria.
> Ferrovial mal...¿la estan tirando?
> Enhorabuena a los enagaseros.



Se dice Sodomita. Apocalipsis Sodomita.

10 pandoronuestros y 5min de conversación telefónica con mpbk.


----------



## Tono (7 Jul 2014)

lo previsto
El MAB es un baño de sangre. Aunque las caídas de momento no son tan bestias.


----------



## ponzi (7 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ya que están por aquí DON y OoM les lanzo VW, a mojarse. La tengo en dos de los tres fondos, pero no le haría ascos a una entrada en cartera.



Dejame un poco de tiempo,quiero leerme el informe completo.Por sus cuentas anuales a priori no esta cara pero igual tampoco esta tan barata como para meterla directamente en cartera.Por via fondos yo no me preocuparia.Tb tengo q preparar un post de Imtech y anticipo que no son buenas noticias, aunque nos duela no hay que tener mucho dinero en la holandesa.


----------



## FranR (7 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Se dice Sodomita. Apocalipsis Sodomita.
> 
> 10 pandoronuestros y *5min de conversación telefónica con mpb*.



Es ustec muy cruel... :

No se lo tome a mal sr. mpb...pero desde lo del anillo de su tía le hemos cogido cariño.


----------



## Tono (7 Jul 2014)

Refrán. 
aunque alguno ya se lo ha apropiado, es de mi puño y letra

El que con chicharros se acuesta...
con Pandoro se levanta.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Se dice Sodomita. Apocalipsis Sodomita.
> 
> 10 pandoronuestros y 5min de conversación telefónica con mpbk.



que malvado es usted piraton :|


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Refrán.
> aunque alguno ya se lo ha apropiado, es de mi puño y letra
> 
> El que con chicharros se acuesta...
> con Pandoro se levanta.




Quien siembra chicharros,
recoge desgarros.


----------



## Zetaperro (7 Jul 2014)

Eurona se va al hoyo


----------



## FranR (7 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que malvado es usted piraton :|



Ese es el castigo Level II

El Level I es ir a cenar en su tapete de hule 8:

---------- Post added 07-jul-2014 at 12:11 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Quien siembra chicharros,
> recoge desgarros.



Quien se acuesta con chicharros comprados
al día siguiente los garbanzos se los tiene que comer atados

Lucio Anno Séneca 

8:


----------



## Durmiente (7 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> me parece que aquí ya se mezclan churras con merinas, empresas del IBEX con el MAB y auditorías de todo tipo.
> Que no cunda el pánico, en el mercado hay mierda y hay oro, cada uno elige lo que quiere coger. Ni todo es un Gowex, ni todo es un BME donde no se puede esconder nada.
> ...




Dos "apuntes":

- Con lo primero en negrita no estoy del todo de acuerdo (recuerda Bankia y las auditorías de Deloitte)
- Con lo segundo: de acuerdo 100% De hecho, estoy otra vez fuera de SAN y a la espera de que baje un poco más (entre hoy y mañana , quizá) para volver a meterme.

Además, con respecto a BME, pues creo que el problema está en la "falta de confianza" como decíamos ayer, y no en el volumen de negocio, que terminará aumentando (ligeramente) con esta crisis del MAB. Y la falta de confianza puede hacer mucho daño.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ayer lo insinué.
> Esta semana cuanto peor, mejor.
> Los leoncios van a intentar tirar todo aquello que 'esperen' que tenga buenos resultados en el 2Q. Quieren barato lo que podrán vender caro con la noticia. Ferrovial los tendrá.
> El esperen entre comillas viene de que ya saben lo que va bien y mal. Los insiders están para eso.
> ...



esa teoria, que funcionó en el primer semestre, se supone que tenemos que ver volumenes más altos o más bajos de lo normal en estas caídas?


----------



## mpbk (7 Jul 2014)

creo que a partir de 2015 dejan compensar minusvalias bolsa con rentas del trabajo, si pueden rescindir a las acciones suspendidas en 2015, contaria como perdida total, y ese año algunos trabajarian todo el año para poco.


----------



## Robopoli (7 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Quien siembra chicharros,
> recoge desgarros.



Imtechos vendo y para mi no tengo!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jul 2014)

*Quien chicharros acumula,
Pandoro encula.*

_Sabiduría Pandoral._


----------



## Tono (7 Jul 2014)

Durmiente, tu premisa parte de un error: Considerar que Bankia es una empresa seria.
Eso fue un cachondeo. Y lo sigue siendo.




ane agurain dijo:


> esa teoria, que funcionó en el primer semestre, se supone que tenemos que ver volumenes más altos o más bajos de lo normal en estas caídas?



Volumen en aumento a medida que se profundice en la caída del IBEX. Y bajando a un % mayor que el índice.

esta teoría funciona siempre 
Las cosas hay que verlas desde la perspectiva de que esto es un mercado que siempre ha funcionado igual, donde se compra barato, con el rumor o la información privilegiada, y se vende caro con la noticia.


----------



## rufus (7 Jul 2014)

Lo que no entiendo en gowex es como ves un valor de 600.000 euros (has multiplicado la inversion por 10 o mas) y no sacas minimo la mitad. Avaricia? Subida infinita? Querian hacerse multimillonarios?

Lo digo proque he visto gente con esas cifras perdidas (sobre una inversion de 5 cifras)


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jul 2014)

Pues 20 pipos mas a la saca 10950-10970 y otra vez cortos :Baile:


----------



## bertok (7 Jul 2014)




----------



## rufus (7 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Durmiente, tu premisa parte de un error: Considerar que Bankia es una empresa seria.
> Eso fue un cachondeo. Y lo sigue siendo.
> 
> 
> ...



Para ampliar via derechos en SAN, mejor el 1º dia o eperar a los ultimos?
Antes paso, no quiero gastar comisiones para compras pequeñas


----------



## Topongo (7 Jul 2014)

Eurona no ha cruzado ni una orden aun no?
En rankia andan acojonados y en fase de negación....
La subasta creo que va por 2,24 asegun dicen y nadie quiere....


----------



## FranR (7 Jul 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo en gowex es como ves un valor de 600.000 euros (has multiplicado la inversion por 10 o mas) y no sacas minimo la mitad. Avaricia? Subida infinita? Querian hacerse multimillonarios?
> 
> Lo digo proque he visto gente con esas cifras perdidas (sobre una inversion de 5 cifras)




De esas cifras bastante fuertes para un particular, debemos creernos menos de la mitad.

Ver que un tío mete más de 50 mil euros en un valor, da como confianza para pillar incautos.

Están a la par de los que cuando rebotaba el jueves y viernes cantaban las subidas en directo animando a entrar....

Cuanta más demanda crearan esos dos últimos días, mas mierda se quitaban de encima.


----------



## Tono (7 Jul 2014)

Hay un refrán inglés que se aplica a lo que puedes ver en la bolsa, un juego de palabras, que siempre me ha hecho mucha gracia. Ya lo he escrito alguna vez.

-On the left nothing is right
-On the right nothing is left


----------



## mpbk (7 Jul 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo en gowex es como ves un valor de 600.000 euros (has multiplicado la inversion por 10 o mas) y no sacas minimo la mitad. Avaricia? Subida infinita? Querian hacerse multimillonarios?
> 
> Lo digo proque he visto gente con esas cifras perdidas (sobre una inversion de 5 cifras)



la avaricia es muy mala, a no ser que compraras cuando iba a 3€ dudo que haya esas cifras. el 80% de gente entró por encima de 10, yo como mucho hubiese sacado un 100% y fuera.


----------



## FranR (7 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Eurona no ha cruzado ni una orden aun no?
> En rankia andan acojonados y en fase de negación....
> La subasta creo que va por 2,24 asegun dicen y nadie quiere....



Es terrible, no ha pasado ni un día y ya hay gente diciendo que esta caída es para que la gente se asuste y después lo gordos subirla....y alguno volverá a caer.

Ahí no hay tontos lo que hay es mucho HDP. :ouch:


----------



## rufus (7 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> De esas cifras bastante fuertes para un particular, debemos creernos menos de la mitad.
> 
> Ver que un tío mete más de 50 mil euros en un valor, da como confianza para pillar incautos.
> 
> ...



Ya, aunque para que van a poner luego "He perdido 500.000 euros" si no es cierto :: quedas de imbecil profundo.

Y aunque sea la mitad, si yo invierto 3k, y veo que voy ganando 20k, saco minimo 15k, que me arregla un par de años de vida ::


----------



## The Hellion (7 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ya que están por aquí DON y OoM les lanzo VW, a mojarse. La tengo en dos de los tres fondos, pero no le haría ascos a una entrada en cartera.



Una de automoción, del DAX??? 

No trolee ustec, no sabe que la i+d+i hispana y las empresas emprendedoras del MAB son el futuro??

Esto es lo que deben analizar. La candidata perfecta a entrar en el MAB

Miguitas Reposteria Perruna - Miguitas Reposteria Perruna










> Frambuesa y Gran Padano
> Fantastica galleta de color dorado con sabor a frambuesa y queso gran padano , es una galleta con un sabor increible que tus perros van a adorar. ¡¡Pediran mas y mas!!
> 
> Ingredientes: harina de trigo integral, huevo, leche, frambuesas y queso gran padano.
> ...




Una docena de CMs moviendo la acción y en cuatro años opamos a P&G.

Galletas gourmet de espelta y grana padano para mascotas :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Tono (7 Jul 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Para ampliar via derechos en SAN, mejor el 1º dia o eperar a los ultimos?
> Antes paso, no quiero gastar comisiones para compras pequeñas



ese tipo de pregunta sólo te lo puedes contestar tú
intenta comprar lo más barato posible
por lo tanto elige aquel día que te parezca que ya no puede caer más


----------



## Hannibal (7 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Consejo sobre entrar en BME. Es un valor dividendero, que garantiza un 5% de dividendo. Esa es la rentabilidad que se busca en ella, buscarla para un metesaca es tontería. Si sube, mejor. Si baja, no pasa nada. Aquí emociones fuertes las justas y mejor no mirarla demasiado.
> Personalmente entiendo que el tema del MAB no le está afectando. Al contrario, son ingresos extraordinarios :fiufiu:



¿Está recomendando entrar en un valor que es el que más está cayendo del ibex de largo? Luego no diga de Ane :fiufiu:

Ahora en serio, lo he estado pensando y con BME tenemos un pequeño problema. Con el tema Gowex, de momento pierden un "cliente" que ha metido 2.000 minoyes de euros en el sistema, con todo lo que significa eso de ingresos que se dejarán de recibir a partir de hoy mismo. Vale que lo que movieron el martes y miércoles ya compensa buena parte del mes, pero ¿y después?

Más allá de este punto bastante concreto, hay otro, y es todo el dinero que está slaendo del MAB, que hoy supone más movimiento y más ganancias para BME sí, pero al final en el MAB quedarán 4 chicharros malheridos de muerte. Es un mercado que se pierde, y eso afectará a las cuentas. Creo que a esto se debe la bajada de hoy.

Pero aún hay más. Imaginemos que se destapa un nuevo caso Gowex. En ese caso el gap no será de 1 eurillo precisamente.


----------



## rufus (7 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ese tipo de pregunta sólo te lo puedes contestar tú
> intenta comprar lo más barato posible
> por lo tanto elige aquel día que te parezca que ya no puede caer más



Me deja uste igual que estaba xD Si dices que van a tirarlo hasta el dividendo... lo logico es que en cuanto den el divi y coticen derechos, suba, no?

Pero algun tipo de probabilidad habra en epoca de derechos no? (al principio los hinchan, luego bajan, o viceversa) A mi me da igual unos centimos que voy a muy largo por divis y demas, pero por querer afinar el precio lo mas posible...


----------



## optimistic1985 (7 Jul 2014)

Veo que BME tiene algo parecido a un doble techo en el ultimo mes. La verdad que me metí el otro dia como valor "refugio" y ahora veo que de refugio nada 

Menos mal que DIA me está compensando.


----------



## Tono (7 Jul 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Me deja uste igual que estaba xD Si dices que van a tirarlo hasta el dividendo... lo logico es que en cuanto den el divi y coticen derechos, suba, no?
> 
> Pero algun tipo de probabilidad habra en epoca de derechos no? (al principio los hinchan, luego bajan, o viceversa) A mi me da igual unos centimos que voy a muy largo por divis y demas, pero por querer afinar el precio lo mas posible...



es que no sé mas que lo que te digo. No tengo ninguna bola mágica para predecir el futuro.
Con SAN me he planteado entrar si baja de 7,50 antes del día 14 y si no me quedo tan ancho. 
Es mi estrategia y hay que respetarla.:cook:

Hannibal, no te hagas de la picha un lío. Hay más empresas powerpointistas que p***llas para meter en el MAB.
Y las gacelas para masacrar no están en peligro de extinción, no te preocupes. 
Lo de Gowex siempre ha pasado y siempre pasará. 
Antes de final de año estaremos hablando de otro caso similar.
Será problema eso.:rolleye:

---------- Post added 07-jul-2014 at 12:47 ----------




optimistic1985 dijo:


> Veo que BME tiene algo parecido a un doble techo en el ultimo mes. La verdad que me metí el otro dia como valor "refugio" y ahora veo que de refugio nada
> 
> Menos mal que DIA me está compensando.



si te metiste ''el otro día'' y ya estás preocupado, las empresas refugio no son para tí :fiufiu:

Como si cae un 20% o más, aquí se está para el dividendo y envejecer tranquilamente.


----------



## Hannibal (7 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Hannibal, no te hagas de la picha un lío. Hay más empresas powerpointistas que p***llas para meter en el MAB.



¿Y qué empresa va a querer entrar en el MAB, si está ntodas saliendo como pueden? 

Y por otro lado, si los ingresos de BME bajan, que no es descartable, ¿cómo van a pagar dividendos? :fiufiu:

P.D. Ojo, que yo estoy dentro... sólo quiero hacer ahora lo que no hice con gowex: analizar.


----------



## Tono (7 Jul 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> ¿Y qué empresa va a querer entrar en el MAB, si está ntodas saliendo como pueden?
> 
> Y por otro lado, si los ingresos de BME bajan, que no es descartable, ¿cómo van a pagar dividendos? :fiufiu:
> 
> P.D. Ojo, que yo estoy dentro... sólo quiero hacer ahora lo que no hice con gowex: analizar.



¿que quién quiere entrar en el MAB con su empresa? 
Entraría yo mismo si me dejaran. Iba a dejar a a Jenaro a la altura de un raterillo del metro. :Baile::Baile:

me parece que no entiendes que lo que ha sido malo para los inversores ha sido una mina de oro para el empresario. Le han llovido los millones encima literalmente. Ya me gustaría saber dónde esconde la maleta Jenarín.

Por decir lo que representa el MAB en BME. Sólo 1€ que suba la cotización de Inditex o 0,25€ que suba el SAN (o bajen) capitaliza más que el MAB todo junto.

No te preocupes por BME, duerme tranquilo y cobra tu dividendo.


----------



## Topongo (7 Jul 2014)

Euronos 20% abajo sano
2,56 EUR -20,00% 2,61 EUR 2,69 EUR 2,50 EUR 279.589


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jul 2014)

cerramos los cortitos con 20 pipos mas a la saca 10970-10950 y largos :Baile: 8:


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Euronos 20% abajo sano
> 2,56 EUR -20,00% 2,61 EUR 2,69 EUR 2,50 EUR 279.589



Es buen momento para comprar. Está tirada de precio, con lo que ha llegado a costar...


----------



## Topongo (7 Jul 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Es buen momento para comprar. Está tirada de precio, con lo que ha llegado a costar...



Además segun los rankianos ahora eurona dara wifi en vez de gowex e internet por satelite es el futuro futuro y esta empresa es seria y no cmomo gowex...
Con el 4G las nuevas conexiones etc el futuro de Eurona lo veo decreciendo mas que creciendo... no deja de ser un ISP con un nicho cada vez más pequeño...

*El irnoc estaba en on en la primera parte....


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Durmiente, tu premisa parte de un error: Considerar que Bankia es una empresa seria.
> Eso fue un cachondeo. Y lo sigue siendo.
> 
> 
> ...





a bme hoy hay que quitarle de ese grupo por lo de gowex, la excluyo, curioso lo de ferrovial. el tema es cómo saber si no se da la vuelta de veras?


----------



## Durmiente (7 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos los cortitos con 20 pipos mas a la saca 10970-10950 y largos :Baile: 8:



Con tu paper trading vas a hacer rico a tu paper broker....


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jul 2014)

"eurona no es gowex"

---------- Post added 07-jul-2014 at 05:17 ----------

por recordar:


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Jul 2014)

Menudo roto me están haciendo con las "serias": MTS y Ferrovial. -2%.
Menos mal que Enagas continúa en su buena línea.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Jul 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Menudo roto me están haciendo con las "serias": MTS y Ferrovial. -2%.
> Menos mal que Enagas continúa en su buena línea.



Si. Las arcelor es para darles de comer aperte....::


----------



## Topongo (7 Jul 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Menudo roto me están haciendo con las "serias": MTS y Ferrovial. -2%.
> Menos mal que Enagas continúa en su buena línea.



Todo depende desde donde, a mi hoy BME y FER desastre y en BME creo que voy a poner stop o salirme hoy porque a ver como acaba la cosa con todo este lio.


----------



## mpbk (7 Jul 2014)

primer valor que no he compartido.......os jodéis.

desgradecidos.

ya sube un 7% jojoj


----------



## Tono (7 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> a bme hoy hay que quitarle de ese grupo por lo de gowex, la excluyo, curioso lo de ferrovial. el tema es cómo saber si no se da la vuelta de veras?



BME siempre ha ido a su bola. Lo de GOWEX no tiene importancia, eso me parece a mí. Siempre que acumulan cortos sobre ella baja y luego vuelve a subir.

Esto es bolsa Ane, aquí no hay nada seguro. Aquí nadie sabe lo que pasará mañana.

Ferrovial. Personalmente la veo como una empresa en crecimiento, en beneficios y con un futuro muy alcista por delante. Por lo tanto, para mí, esta bajada sólo es una corrección para retomar senda alcista. Dado que se produce antes de la salida de resultados, lo considero buena señal.
(y no olvides que hay otros 0,29€ que están cotizando aparte como derechos, en realidad no ha bajado de los 16€)

Si me equivoco o no sólo el tiempo lo dirá... y mi culo lo sufrirá.


----------



## mpbk (7 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> "eurona no es gowex"
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-jul-2014 at 05:17 ----------
> 
> por recordar:



eso si que fue una putada, parecia una empresa seria.


----------



## Durmiente (7 Jul 2014)

Tono:
Ya sé que Bankia no se puede considerar una empresa seria (preciamente ayer ponías un texto en el que se avisaba antes de que se viniera abajo todo. Creo que era tuyo el texto).
Pero, de todas formas, ahí había inversores gordos, institucionales, que deseaban auditorías en condiciones. Y no se tuvieron.
La misma Deloitte ha quedado tocada en su prestigio.
Lo que te quiero decir es que, aunque la auditoria ("seria") diga una cosa, en realidad la situación puede ser de otra manera.
Creo que los mismos bancos "gordos" españoles están ocultando mierda. (Espero que no hasta el punto de hacerlos quebrar). Podría ser que sus balances tuvieran más maquillaje que una geisha.
Conclusión: aquí hay que andarse con pies de plomo... y más todavía.

Para mi: los chicharros son carne prohibida.


----------



## Tono (7 Jul 2014)

En Bankia lo único que había era unas ganas locas de sacarla a bolsa para evitar su nacionalización y que los que entraran a la OPV se comieran el marrón.
Lo que entraron en la OPV perdieron casi todo y aún así hubo que nacionalizar el banco, porque aquello era un agujero negro. 
Olvídate que eso se hizo con seriedad. Fue una estafa muy bien urdida.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (7 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Si llevan Gowex, después de lo de la semana pasada, dudo que sepan que significa compensar. ::
> 
> Por ahí había leído uno que se las quería endosar a su abuelito o no se que, que ya tenía el cuerpo hecho a estas cosas por lo de bankia. ::
> 
> Sorry a los que lleven aquí entodavía gow.... pero es que el tema da mucho juego. :o




.
ES que cuando compras cosas de estas te debían dar ya, al mismo tiempo que las acciones, una camiseta de la asociación de afectados futuros ... ::

Yo reconozco que no sabía nada de Gowex; suelo entrar en IBE, SAN, TEF, ... y ya me parecen chicharros de alto riesgo ... como para mirar Gowex.


----------



## Durmiente (7 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> En Bankia lo único que había era unas ganas locas de sacarla a bolsa para evitar su nacionalización y que los que entraran a la OPV se comieran el marrón.
> Lo que entraron en la OPV perdieron casi todo y aún así hubo que nacionalizar el banco, porque aquello era un agujero negro.
> Olvídate que eso se hizo con seriedad. Fue una estafa muy bien urdida.



Si. Es muy posible que lleves raón. Los resultados de todo aquello están a la vista.

Es una pena que estemos rodeados de caníbales.


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Jul 2014)

Otro refrán popular:

*Quien a buen chicharro se arrima,
Pandoro, tarde o temprano, lo arruina.*


----------



## peseteuro (7 Jul 2014)

Este Jenaro es un cachondoo ...

Sacado de su twitter el 4 de Junio:



> Gooooood morning Madrid!!! España esta recuperándose de la gran crisis gracias a empresas como GOWEX q exportan más y son líderes mundiales



:: ::

Con haber leido este mensaje hace un més ya hubiera bastado a muchos para salir por patas


----------



## Ladrillófilo (7 Jul 2014)

Crisis de confianza - Rankia

Crisis de confianza
1
Publicado por Solrac el 07 de julio de 2014 

Ha sido un fin de semana muy interesante debido a una sesión de aprendizaje intensiva en lo que se refiere a bolsa. Da igual que considere que sé más que el día anterior, la bolsa no dejará nunca de sorprenderme. A veces se trata de sorpresas muy positivas que, que casualidad, provienen casi siempre de las empresas de mi círculo de competencia. Otras veces, como la que me motiva a escribir este post, las causantes son una pérdida de capital destinada a especular.

Por supuesto que fastidia perder capital aunque asumas que puedes perderlo desde el mismo momento en que abres la posición y que se trate de una cantidad que está destinada a eso... al riesgo. ¿a quien no le molesta perder? Pero no es ni mucho menos lo que más me ha perturbado. Todo el día de ayer estuve dándole vueltas a la palabra confianza.

Y es que con la empresa Let's Gowex y la movida del impresentable y estafador a su frente, Jenaro García, este término que he puesto en negrita vuelve a sufrir unas sacudidas importantes en mi cerebro. Por supuesto, no soy un inocente que piensa que todas las empresas son honradas y las Pescanovas y Rumasas son un mero producto del azar del destino. Soy plenamente consciente de que los pufos siempre han existido, siempre existirán y esta vez me ha tocado a mí por meterme donde me daba la gana de meterme al creer en el modelo de negocio y en las cuentas auditadas. Pero a partir de ahora no podré fiarme de una cuenta de resultados ni de un balance alegremente; y eso me preocupa, y mucho. Me preocupa como Solrac, un mero aprendiz de especulador e inversor, pues distorsiona mis esquemas y tendré que tomarme un tiempo antes de volver a la carga de nuevo en el mercado español, si es que vuelvo. Pero también me preocupa como mero estudioso del mercado

Tras esta crisis de confianza generalizada, ¿qué será del prometedor MAB, de las numerosas e incipientes start-ups española, del acceso al crédito de las empresas innovadoras, del acceso a la financiación al ICO? Que sí, que he perdido 3.000€ de los 6.000€ que gané el último mes, pero lo que de verdad me atormenta es que noto como mi edificio basado en la confianza se tambalea.

Y sin confianza no puede existir la economía.



Hay muchos que dicen que el mero hecho de haber contado con una auditora desconocida debería haber sido motivo de alarma. Yo no creo que sea así. Entre las big four siguen desatándose los pufos y los tiempos de Enron siguen vivos hoy día, puede que no en los Estados Unidos, pero sí en Hispanistán. Por cierto, que esto de Gowex no hace sino añadirle leña al fuego y empujarme, aún más si cabe, a operar sobre todo el mercado americano.

Sería buena idea subir las penas tanto por falseamiento de las cuentas por un lado como por certificar cuentas falsas por otro. Si este tipo de escándalos no acaban en cárcel por algunos cuantos años, este país seguirá siendo Hispanistán, no un miembro de la UE.


Las señales para no entrar en Gowex
En mi opinión, y como ya dije en el día de ayer, dos son las señales que ví antes de caer en la especulación del valor pero que no atendí:

No tener claro el origen de los ingresos pasados. Y me refiero solo a los pasados. Los futuros puedes creértelos si valoras a la empresa por expectativas, como toda tecnológica. Pero los pasados... no los comprobé y me limité a confiar en analistas y foreros de confianza.
No extrañarme de que una start-up en un mercado incipiente reparta dividendos. Siendo Jenaro el accionista mayoritario ahora encaja para que quería los dividendos.


Sólo esos dos aspectos habrían sido suficientes para no haberme animado a entrar el miércoles con una pequeña cantidad de mi cartera, pero entré muy animado porque creía en el modelo de negocio.

Muchos foreros, de los de toda la vida, no los calientavalores que han sido detectados por nuevos foreros ya muy versados en estas lides, opinaban muy bien de la empresa. Me he dejado llevar por sus propios análisis, sin haberlos contrastado, en lugar de los míos. Pero es algo de lo que no les culpo, por supuesto. Los foreros en los que he confiado merecen mi confianza porque los conozco, sé como invierten y lo hacen bien. De hecho varios de ellos mantienen sus carteras con excelentes rendimientos. Juzgarles por pinchar en una empresa como Gowex mientras que ganan en otras muchas sería tan erróneo como juzgarme a mí por haber invertido el 6% de mi cartera especulativa en este fiasco y no acordarme de mis otros logros, que superan de largo esta pérdida o alguna otra que guardo en el baúl de los infaustos (y mil veces releídos) recuerdos.

Estos foreros y blogueros siguen mereciendo mi respeto, ahora más si cabe puesto que demuestran que saben reconocer sus errores, levantarse y seguir en lo suyo, colocar capital para hacerlo crecer. Prefiero creer a los foreros que exponen sus entradas por adelantado y con ello se exponen a que se les felicite o se compadezca la gente de ellos, a riesgo de que de vez en cuando se traguen un pufo como este, son personas nobles y fiables. Lo importante es que el balance global sea satisfactorio, no ser infalible. Para ellos va mi cariño por ser tan generosos, aunque me regalen conocimientos envenenados. Yo debería advertir que huelen mal, no ellos.

Uno de esos blogueros, uno de los que más admiro por su perspicacia a la hora de entender el mundo y que cometió la prudencia de no acercarse al valor (y que, estoy seguro, jamás se habría acercado de haber tenido alguna oportunidad) fue Margrave. Me dedicó muy bellas palabras que respaldaban mis primeras impresiones tras el fiasco:

No hay nada de que arrepentirse hombre. Pero sí que hay que mantenerse frío y analizar las cosas con objetividad para ver dónde nos hemos equivocado. Así es la bolsa y así es la vida en general... De todos modos, con lo comentado aquí en los últimos días podría hacerse un estudio sociológico y psicológico de como se engaña la gente a si misma. Cuando saltó a la palestra el informe de Gotham y el tal Jenaro no dijo nada... sin duda era el momento de vender. "Por sus hechos los conoceréis" decía Jesús hace 2000 años.


La señal para salir de Gowex
Cierto, no estamos aquí escribiendo para demostrar la perfección, sino para aprender y poder progresar, algo, en el arte de la bolsa. Fría y objetivamente ya he descrito dos señales que me habían encendido las luces de alarma para no entrar, pero vino una tercera que yo me empeñé en convertir en una virtud, una señal para poder salir. Retomo las palabras de Margrave.

Cuando saltó a la palestra el informe de Gotham y el tal Jenaro no dijo nada... sin duda era el momento de vender.



Eso fue lo que hizo de forma magistral Lancastergate antes de que se suspendiera la cotización, sin duda uno de los mayores fans de Gowex. Ignoro como Lancastergate, que estaba casi enamorado de la acción (llamaba a Gowex "su novia") pudo, ante la falta de confianza que generaba el silencio de Jenaro, ser capaz de liquidar una gran parte de su cartera, dejando sólo una posición pequeña dentro. Lancaster, de mayor quiero ser como tú. Lo tuyo es travestismo en estado puro y yo quiero ser tu drag-queen más destacada 

La reacción (o mejor dicho, no reacción) de Gowex y de Jenaro García me inclinan a vender casi todas las acciones que me quedaban, salvo una pequeña parte por si la empresa fuese capaz de reconducir la situación.



Yo interpreté el hecho de la inacción de la empresa ante el ataque de Gotham City como una consecuencia más del desconcierto que deberían estar viviendo. Y no me cabe duda que gran parte de la empresa, desde el gerente de RRHH hasta la persona encargada de relaciones con los inversores, vivieron ese desconcierto como una realidad, ignorantes de las verdaderas cuentas de la empresa. En mi caso, al partir del axioma de creer en las cuentas, todos los datos que iban surgiendo se iban acoplando alrededor de este axioma. No creo haberme engañado a mí mismo haciéndolo, parto de confiar en un modelo de negocio y en una empresa, recordémoslo.



Yo mismo dije que era una burbuja, pero...
A pesar de haber advertido en su día que el MAB vivía en una burbuja muy preocupante, siempre he identificado tanto a Gowex como a Carbures como dos de sus mejores empresas, que quede claro que yo, como otros muchos, estaba equivocado.

La palabra burbuja se me queda corta para describir lo que está pasando en el MAB.

Veo con asombro que Carbures ha multiplicado por 20 desde la primera vez que sentí deseos de invertir en ella. Y hoy ebioss se ha marcado un +20% sin despeinarse. ¿Sois conscientes de los volúmenes tan reducidos de transacciones que hacen falta para catapultar el precio de estas empresas con un free float tan bajo?

No dudo que hay empresas muy buenas que tienen un potencial tremendo, y carbures y gowex me parecen dos ejemplos. Aún así, la evolución de sus cotizaciones puede ser demasiado optimista. Y creo que es imposible que de repente en España surjan 10 ó 15 muy buenas pequeñas empresas y todas suban exponencialmente acompañada de buenos fundamentales detrás. Si así fuera, las firmas de venture capital pueden irse jubilando porque habremos dado con la incubadora de empresas perfecta. ¿Somos más listos de que los business angels que financiaron a skype, google y facebook?

Señoras y señores, esto es un aviso, un llamamiento a la cordura. Tengan mucho cuidado y seleccionen muy bien donde se meten. Que suba todo no significa que va a a estar todo siempre tan alto.



Bueno, la llamada a la cordura funcionó para conmigo mismo, no compré Gowex a 25 ni otras empresas que consideraba sobrevaluadas (y aún las considero) ni coloqué una cantidad de capital alta en ningún valor. El único fallito es que compré Gowex a 10,75. Pero insito, creía en la empresa y en su fundador.

Me da miedo lo que puede pasar con el siguiente informe de Gotham City en un futuro. Una vez demostrado que son más fiables que una PYME española innovadora, ¿qué no serán capaces de hacer en un futuro? ¿Son especuladores o justicieros en plan "Zero Hedge"? ¿En manos de quién estamos? De verdad que estoy un pelín acojonado, aunque confieso que esta vez han hecho limpieza divinamente.


Y ahora, ¿qué?
Crisis viene del griego κρίση y significa cambio brusco e importante. Ignoro como evolucionará mi política de bolsa en adelante tras esta sacudida que me ha costado poco dinero, pero me alegro de seguir constatando que el Solrac que escribe en su blog es bastante mejor bolsista que el Carlos que invierte en la vida real o el Solrac que actúa impulsivamente en los foros. Eso demuestra que no sólo puedo aprender de los demás, especialmente de gente que no piensa como tú, sino que también puedo aprender aún de mí mismo. Me pregunto por qué extraño mecanismo no dediqué un post en el blog a Gowex y no le encuentro explicación, seguramente mi subconsciente lo reprimía. Pero estoy planteándome muy en serio hacer caso sólo a partir de ahora al Solrac de Ecos Solares. Quizás no evitaré al 100% los pufos en el futuro, pero mi evolución en el pasado vía blog ha demostrado ser mucho mejor que la de mi cuenta real y eso es lo que cuenta, mejorar el track record y que el balance sea positivo. Estoy preparando un post con los resultados hipotéticos que se derivan de seguir las opiniones de este blog y el resultado me está gustando, y mucho. Quizás si colocara capital de forma diversificada exclusivamente en lo que trata en positivo Solrac como bloguero me iría algo mejor que hasta ahora. Eso me alegra y espero tener los resultados muy pronto.

De cualquier modo, por ahora España me espanta salvo algunas pocas empresas. Me encantaría reconocer pronto oportunidades en el MAB si el mercado reacciona en pánico esta semana. Pero mi confianza está tocada.

En fin, he sido estafado como otros muchos por confiar y no hay más que decir, sólo queda aprender. Aprender hasta del que me cae mal. No me adheriré a ninguna plataforma de afectados para que algunos abogados me saquen los otros higadillos. Si especulo lo hago con todas sus consecuencias y necesito mi valioso tiempo para seguir detectando oportunidades, especialmente en mi círculo de competencia.

Pasemos página. No sirve de nada lamentarse. Lo único que cabe hacer es procurar que el balance global a final de año sea positivo y aprender de los errores.

Si aspiro a ser sabio algún día en esto de la bolsa (dentro de muuuuchos años) debo tener los sentidos alerta, la menta abierta... y la cartera bien agarrada.


----------



## mpbk (7 Jul 2014)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> ES que cuando compras cosas de estas te debían dar ya, al mismo tiempo que las acciones, una camiseta de la asociación de afectados futuros ... ::
> 
> Yo reconozco que no sabía nada de Gowex; suelo entrar en IBE, SAN, TEF, ... y ya me parecen chicharros de alto riesgo ... como para mirar Gowex.



iberdrola chicharro?

eso es que no sabes nada de bolsa. cumple al tick si sabes.


----------



## optimistic1985 (7 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ferrovial. Personalmente la veo como una empresa en crecimiento, en beneficios y con un futuro muy alcista por delante. Por lo tanto, para mí, esta bajada sólo es una corrección para retomar senda alcista. Dado que se produce antes de la salida de resultados, lo considero buena señal.
> (y no olvides que hay otros 0,29€ que están cotizando aparte como derechos, en realidad no ha bajado de los 16€)
> 
> Si me equivoco o no sólo el tiempo lo dirá... y mi culo lo sufrirá.



En Ferrovial existe una divergencia bajista por lo que veo en el RSI, cosa que me frena a entrar, aunque pinta bien


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jul 2014)

esto empieza a coger color rojo


actualizo bme


----------



## ponzi (7 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Dejame un poco de tiempo,quiero leerme el informe completo.Por sus cuentas anuales a priori no esta cara pero igual tampoco esta tan barata como para meterla directamente en cartera.Por via fondos yo no me preocuparia.Tb tengo q preparar un post de Imtech y anticipo que no son buenas noticias, aunque nos duela no hay que tener mucho dinero en la holandesa.



https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/AEX/IM-Imtech

Espero que nadie este arriesgando demasiado, pintan bastos.Estoy preparando un post en el que explicare los motivo de tal desencanto


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jul 2014)

lo de arcelor, -3%, no tengo muy claro como tomarlo. es un valor desesperante.


de todas formas, esperaba mucha mayor oxtia y caidas, será que tengo el ano con callos ya


----------



## mpbk (7 Jul 2014)

venga os lo digo, he comprado cementos porland a 5.5

si eskkkkkkkk soy demasiada buena gente:fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Krim (7 Jul 2014)

Va, más chistes sobre Gowex:

Gowex: La confesión que cabe en un folio | Economía | EL PAÍS



> as mismas fuentes indicaron que* tampoco está claro que sea una estafa de suficiente entidad para la Audiencia Nacional*, aunque la alarma causada en el mercado alternativo bursátil donde cotizaba y el hecho de que los afectados sean inversores de toda España puede acabar provocando que la responsable de investigar lo sucedido sea esta institución.



Nada hombre...un robaperas que ha estafado 1.400 minolles. Es pecata minuta, con un monitorio lo arreglamos ::


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Es terrible, no ha pasado ni un día y ya hay gente diciendo que esta caída es para que la gente se asuste y después lo gordos subirla....y alguno volverá a caer.
> 
> Ahí no hay tontos lo que hay es mucho HDP. :ouch:



me pregunto si estarán triturando la documentación como en Enron
por cierto hoy guano del bueno


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jul 2014)

para los vasconavarros del foro:
Las aportaciones a las EPSV hechas desde el viernes pierden el derecho de rescate . diariovasco.com


desde luego, se acabaron las aportaciones por parte de miles de vascos, y ese dinero iba mucho a bolsa.

y como rescaten los que estamos...


----------



## Topongo (7 Jul 2014)

Ando por el hilo de eurona y nada oiga esto me responden

Despues de los malos momentos que esta pasando mucha gente, q esta perdiendo parte de los ahorros que les ha costado tanto trabajo reunir, podrias dejar de lado tus comentarios ventajistas que no ayudan a nadie

wisfullzinkismo


----------



## mpbk (7 Jul 2014)

añado paquete bes.

que me ha satado stop ajustado en máx-.

---------- Post added 07-jul-2014 at 14:24 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> venga os lo digo, he comprado cementos porland a 5.5
> 
> si eskkkkkkkk soy demasiada buena gente:fiufiu::fiufiu:



si alguien me sigue que avise y comentamos que hace el valor


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jul 2014)

cementos me tienta.... mucho, pero miro el foro de rankia y me controlo

---------- Post added 07-jul-2014 at 06:38 ----------

y ahora por qué subimos???


----------



## mpbk (7 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> cementos me tienta.... mucho, pero miro el foro de rankia y me controlo
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-jul-2014 at 06:38 ----------
> 
> y ahora por qué subimos???



copión, sacame del ignore y quizas te enteres de algo

donde está en rankia que hablan de cementos?


----------



## pullerazo (7 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> añado paquete bes.
> 
> que me ha satado stop ajustado en máx-.
> 
> ...




Yo tengo BES tb. Pienso en el 1.1 €.


Lo del gap a la alza y luego el bajón me tiene desconcertado.


¿Tu que opinas a corto plazo?.


----------



## Montegrifo (7 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> añado paquete bes.
> 
> que me ha satado stop ajustado en máx-.
> 
> ...



Dónde te ingresamos los 90 merkels?


----------



## pullerazo (7 Jul 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Dónde te ingresamos los 90 merkels?



Hehe, te quejarás, eran para un trimestre y todavía tenemos la cuenta abierta (y el ojete roto por las Coderes).


----------



## Montegrifo (7 Jul 2014)

pullerazo dijo:


> Hehe, te quejarás, eran para un trimestre y todavía tenemos la cuenta abierta (y el ojete roto por las Coderes).



Sobradamente amortizados con la lección aprendida


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jul 2014)

LoL, la charo de la ministra de empleo creando un registro web de NINIS………


----------



## Xiux (7 Jul 2014)

Buen Dia

Como buen buitre, he entrado en BME a 34,05 ...


----------



## Topongo (7 Jul 2014)

Edreams a ver como acaba pero otro 11% pa'abajo deuda gorda y demás....


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (7 Jul 2014)

el culebron del verano... respuesta de Gotham a jenaro.

Gotham City Research-gotham-city-researchs-formal-response-to-gowex-jenaro-garcia-martins-public-confession


----------



## bertok (7 Jul 2014)

Pillo simio con gente tan agradable ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Jul 2014)

En China con la Merkel, nuestra querida presidenta, los ceo de Daimler, siemens, LHA, VW, Airbus...espero que mis "compatriotas" compren todas y cada una de las ideas que les pongan sobre la mesa.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (7 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Pillo simio con gente tan agradable ::



ande andabas? en la guarde viendo el video de la irlandesa ganadora del concuros de mamanding??


----------



## atman (7 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> venga os lo digo, he comprado cementos porland a 5.5
> 
> si eskkkkkkkk soy demasiada buena gente:fiufiu::fiufiu:



si, y un attention-whore en estado crítico... si finalmente se decide a poner una foto en calzoncillos, por favor, use el spoiler...


----------



## bertok (7 Jul 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> ande andabas? en la guarde viendo el video de la irlandesa ganadora del concuros de mamanding??



¿link ::::::::::?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Jul 2014)

El efecto Gowex llega hasta mis queridas AMZN, me aseguro 10 dólares acción y stop corrido.

---------- Post added 07-jul-2014 at 15:39 ----------




La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> ande andabas? en la guarde viendo el video de la irlandesa ganadora del concuros de mamanding??



ienso:

Y ese concurso es en España?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (7 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> ¿link ::::::::::?



http://www.mallorcadiario.com/concurso-de-felaciones-a-cambio-de-copas-gratis-en-magaluf/

esto cada vez se parece mas a la decadencia del imperio romano... 
::


----------



## atman (7 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> para los vasconavarros del foro:
> Las aportaciones a las EPSV hechas desde el viernes pierden el derecho de rescate . diariovasco.com
> 
> 
> ...



a ver, a ver,... pierdes el derecho de rescate anticipado a los 10 años sin causa justificada. Pero es que con esa medida... no eran planes de previsión sino de ahorro y diferimiento fiscal... que vamos, que yo encantado y tal... pero es que esa no era idea y estaba claro que por lado o por otro lo iban a cambiar...


----------



## bertok (7 Jul 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> http://www.mallorcadiario.com/concurso-de-felaciones-a-cambio-de-copas-gratis-en-magaluf/
> 
> esto cada vez se parece mas a la decadencia del imperio romano...
> ::


----------



## Krim (7 Jul 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> http://www.mallorcadiario.com/concurso-de-felaciones-a-cambio-de-copas-gratis-en-magaluf/
> 
> esto cada vez se parece mas a la decadencia del imperio romano...
> ::



Bueno, hay informaciones de que aquello ni estaba organizado ni era un concurso...que fue espontáneo por parto de las inglesas

Teniendo en cuenta mis experiencias en el Moby Dick, lo veo factible ::::


----------



## Cantor (7 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> si, y un attention-whore en estado crítico... si finalmente se decide a poner una foto en calzoncillos, por favor, use el spoiler...



yo me conformo con que lleve los calzoncillos puestos ::
él y sus multi-nicks, claro


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> LoL, la charo de la ministra de empleo creando un registro web de NINIS………



teniendo en cuenta que la triple S ha presentado el cobro a los depósitos del 0,03% como algo compensario......... uno de estos dias a alguno se ocurrirá mover un cero(0,3) 
es lo que tiene gobernar a estómagos agradecidos.....


----------



## FranR (7 Jul 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> ande andabas? en la guarde viendo el video de la irlandesa ganadora del concuros de mamanding??



Enlace pleaseeeeeeee o


----------



## Topongo (7 Jul 2014)

Enagasianos, que creo que se nos ha pasado esto ha ayudado hoy también
Jp Morgan P.O de 18,5 a 25,4 

Enagás sube un 4% alentada por JPMorgan y su estimación del impacto de la reforma - Noticias de Inversión


----------



## Cantor (7 Jul 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> http://www.mallorcadiario.com/concurso-de-felaciones-a-cambio-de-copas-gratis-en-magaluf/
> 
> esto cada vez se parece mas a la decadencia del imperio romano...
> ::





FranR dijo:


> Enlace pleaseeeeeeee o




si es que no leemos... :ouch::ouch:


----------



## FranR (7 Jul 2014)

Cantor dijo:


> si es que no leemos... :ouch::ouch:



Es que mientras ponían enlace había ido a por







Y se me había pasado... ::

El asunto no tiene nada de gracioso.... en fin. Cosas veredes hamijo Sancho.


----------



## mpbk (7 Jul 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Dónde te ingresamos los 90 merkels?



de que hablas?

soy tontito lo siento, para ganar en bolsa hace falta tener un CI de 60.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jul 2014)

coñe mpbk ha pillado cementos a 5,50
que suerte pillar las tan abajo.seguro que vendes arriba.


----------



## madrid1882 (7 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Enagasianos, que creo que se nos ha pasado esto ha ayudado hoy también
> Jp Morgan P.O de 18,5 a 25,4
> 
> Enagás sube un 4% alentada por JPMorgan y su estimación del impacto de la reforma - Noticias de Inversión



No sigo casi nada la Bolsa, pero resulta que tengo acciones de Enagas, y hoy quería vender parte, pero he visto que de repente habían subido un euro. Gracias por descubrirme el porqué.


----------



## mpbk (7 Jul 2014)

y blackberry abre disparadaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


falta un 30% de subida, 

jajajajajajaj


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (7 Jul 2014)

Alguno no duerme esta nocheee...

JUASJUASJUASJUAS


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Jul 2014)

Se está animando esto por momentos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jul 2014)

Dios!! Abro el periódico local y me han dado de arcadas:













¿Estos hijodeputas en que mundo viven?


----------



## mpbk (7 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> coñe mpbk ha pillado cementos a 5,50
> que suerte pillar las tan abajo.seguro que vendes arriba.



hombre, el del ignore........

jajajaja sisi he comprado un paquetito, a ver si nos da alegrias.por lo menos un par de eurillos, creo que le meter un stop no muy lejos.....no quiero perder un -25% que es lo que pasará si cae de 5.35. que control tengo


----------



## Ladrillófilo (7 Jul 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PscAITTfyUs&app=desktop

No tiene desperdicio, lo ha subido hoy un insider...


----------



## amago45 (7 Jul 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PscAITTfyUs&app=desktop
> 
> No tiene desperdicio, lo ha subido hoy un insider...



uuuuffffff

chicos, chicos ... chicos ... chicos ...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (7 Jul 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PscAITTfyUs&app=desktop
> 
> No tiene desperdicio, lo ha subido hoy un insider...



Esto fue grabado jueves o viernes....tremendo


----------



## Topongo (7 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Esto fue grabado jueves o viernes....tremendo



Resumen para los que no podemos verlo please?


----------



## mpbk (7 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Esto fue grabado jueves o viernes....tremendo



mente fria el cabron e


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (7 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Resumen para los que no podemos verlo please?



Tipica reunion con toda la plantilla (son pocos), speech del vende humos que luchan, que se recuperaran...saca los hierros de una operacion por la que paso.... todo super bonito estando a un dia de la quiebra


----------



## Ladrillófilo (7 Jul 2014)

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1rcukmAovSWYYTMod7K39u7Gs9PaZJ8s4cm93bDANiII/preview?sle=true

y más mierda que relaciona a Gowex con la UPM, Botella, Pescanova? Wtf?!


----------



## bertok (7 Jul 2014)

El video es terrible.

El empresauriado hispanistaní nunca tuvo decencia.

No habrá justicia suficiente


----------



## egarenc (7 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/AEX/IM-Imtech
> 
> Espero que nadie este arriesgando demasiado, pintan bastos.Estoy preparando un post en el que explicare los motivo de tal desencanto









...en todos lados cuecen habas, que desastre de empresa. Será un 'honor' que me pille dentro la quiebra de una empresa tras 150 años de historia. Pero bueno, tambien puede ser que lo unico que desaparezcan sean todos mis leuros ienso:


----------



## ponzi (7 Jul 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> ...en todos lados cuecen habas, que desastre de empresa. Será un 'honor' que me pille dentro la quiebra de una empresa tras 150 años de historia. Pero bueno, tambien puede ser que lo unico que desaparezcan sean todos mis leuros ienso:



Tenia pendiente el articulo...un poco corriendo, espero no haberme dejado ningún dato por el camino

Imtech , una lucha contra demasiados gigantes | Think in Value

se me ha olvidado comentarlo...nuestros particulares gigantes

shortsell.nl


----------



## IRobot (7 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El video es terrible.
> 
> El empresauriado hispanistaní nunca tuvo decencia.
> 
> No habrá justicia suficiente



¿Decencia? Antes deberían tener vergüenza y escrúpulos pero creo que con eso no sueles llegar muy lejos en el mundo directivo de este país. Se demuestra una vez más que los trabajadores son simples números a los que exprimir para conseguir los propios objetivos. Y esos suelen ser siempre dinero y poder. La familia de esos empleados seguramente se la traía al pairo en esos momentos sabiendo que no tenían ya ningún futuro en esa empresa.


----------



## bertok (7 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Tenia pendiente el articulo...un poco corriendo, espero no haberme dejado ningún dato por el camino
> 
> Imtech , una lucha contra demasiados gigantes | Think in Value



Enhorabuena por la web.

Ordenada y limpita

En tu honor


----------



## elpatatero (7 Jul 2014)

guaniooooooo


----------



## Adicto (7 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> hombre, el del ignore........
> 
> jajajaja sisi he comprado un paquetito, a ver si nos da alegrias.por lo menos un par de eurillos, creo que le meter un stop no muy lejos.....no quiero perder un -25% que es lo que pasará si cae de 5.35. que control tengo



Pera… pera ¿cuál es la lógica de invertir unos leuros en una cementera en España? ¿Nos han dado las olimpiadas y no me he enterado?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jul 2014)

Twit de Imtrch defendiéndose del post de ponzi en 3,2,1....


----------



## Mr. Brightside (7 Jul 2014)

Cuando cierre el Ibex hay que hacer recuento de heridos...

Pobre Ghkghk, entre sus edreams, gowex, y no sé si alguna más...


----------



## ghkghk (7 Jul 2014)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Cuando cierre el Ibex hay que hacer recuento de heridos...
> 
> Pobre Ghkghk, entre sus edreams, gowex, y no sé si alguna más...



No. No hay más 

En estos momentos sólo llevo Gam desde 3.1 y Edreams desde 5.3 o así...

Bueno y el cadáver ese, Jenarín, que me vendieron en el anatómico forense a la espera de que el juez y Hacienda me dejen tirarlo al contenedor de desechos.

A falta de entrar en el broker, creo que hoy mi año a corto plazo(exceptuando Caf y Gam que van a +1 año) ha entrado en números rojos.


----------



## Durmiente (7 Jul 2014)

Cada vez que veo la gráfica "completa" del sp500, me imagino que a esto le va quedando menos para el gran descalabro.
No sé. Es muy posible que esté equivaocado, pero sigo viendo los 2100 (o por ahí) como el punto en que todo esto va a hacer catacroc y se va a quedar en1/3 de su valor...
Será miedo


----------



## Adicto (7 Jul 2014)

La primera gran caída fue de la burbuja .com, después de la burbuja inmobiliaria, del siguiente hostiazo que Dios nos pille confesados. Tiene que ocurrir algo que sea detonante, una quiebra sonada.


----------



## Topongo (7 Jul 2014)

Llevo parte del dia en el hilo Eurono-rankiano ya que la llevé en su dia y me parece que no acabará bien el tema con esta tampoco expongo un poco el por qué (copy-paste de una respuesta que doy en rankia, eruona ahora además va a dar 4G revendedora de orange )
A alguien más le parece que esto es esí o se me va a mi la pinza? Veo el mimo forofismo con esta que con Gow en su dia.


Por partes y doy mi opnión.
OMV una parte más de su negocio pero que va a dejar el satelite hundido porque dejará de tener sentido por coste tiempos de respuesta y falta de necesidad al menos en territorio español, cual es su nuevo nicho si tiene que competir con la grandes, además sin infraestructura solo como revendedor.
Si no gana clientes y los margenes son cada vez más bajos como piensa entrar en beneficios, recordemos que no es una empresa que tenga infraestructuras y que una vez amortizados esos costes la rentabilidad sea mas alta.
Jazz es una operadora a nivel nacional, no comprarable a eurona y que incluso tenia fibra propia en parte del pais.
En que nos deja esto, pues en una eurona que de facto será un revendedor y que tendrá hotsposts para conexiones en aeropuertos y demnás, un negocio que con el fin del roaming en la UE y conexiones cada vez más baratas de datos, wifis gratuitos en cafeterías etc tendrá cada vez menos importancia, si hasta ono regala wifi a sus clientes, euskaltel está en ello y es cuestión de tiempo que el resto lo haga, creo que a Eurona lo va a tener dificil para conseguir la masa crítica de clientes necesaria.
Aun asi suerte a todos.


----------



## ponzi (7 Jul 2014)

La cara dura de este hombre no tiene limite

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/550164-jenaro-garcia-dando-explicaciones-a-analfabetos-dia-de-confesar.html#post11948549


----------



## Ladrillófilo (7 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Cada vez que veo la gráfica "completa" del sp500, me imagino que a esto le va quedando menos para el gran descalabro.
> No sé. Es muy posible que esté equivaocado, pero sigo viendo los 2100 (o por ahí) como el punto en que todo esto va a hacer catacroc y se va a quedar en1/3 de su valor...
> Será miedo



NUEVO RUIDO, MÚSICA CELESTIAL Y EL RELOJ DEL EXPLOSIVO. NASDAQ | ANTONIO IRUZUBIETA

Artículo de hoy...


----------



## paulistano (7 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> primer valor que no he compartido.......os jodéis.
> 
> desgradecidos.
> 
> ya sube un 7% jojoj



Mas vale perder una oportunidad que perder el dinero, tal y como lo estas haciedo tu con la entrada que cantaste de sacyr a 4,80....:ouch:

Mindugui::


----------



## ghkghk (7 Jul 2014)

Estoy pensando que habrá quien, con el año tan bueno que ha tenido el Ibex y el MC, tuviera unas fabulosas plusvalías. Y que con ese capital, haya entrado en Gowex en las últimas semanas/meses. 

Pues bien, ese señor, además de perder TODO su capital, va a tener que tributar a Hacienda porque este entuerto no se va a solventar antes del 31/12...

Imaginad tener 75.000 euros en Cie, Acciona, Gam, Gas, REE, BME... Una de las muchas que casi han doblado. Y una vez tenemos 150.000... Nos metemos en Gowex. No sólo hemos perdido los 150.000, sino que tenemos que pagar a Hacienda nuestro marginal de los otros 75.000 euros.

Ya pueden rezar para que el proceso de liquidación vaya rápido.

Para matar a Jenarín. Pero literalmente. Nada de sentido figurado.

Es una situación rebuscada, pero no dudéis que entre decenas de miles de inversores, habrá decenas así.


----------



## ponzi (7 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Estoy pensando que habrá quien, con el año tan bueno que ha tenido el Ibex y el MC, tuviera unas fabulosas plusvalías. Y que con ese capital, haya entrado en Gowex en las últimas semanas/meses.
> 
> Pues bien, ese señor, además de perder TODO su capital, va a tener que tributar a Hacienda porque este entuerto no se va a solventar antes del 31/12...
> 
> ...




Video | Así engañó Jenaro García a la plantilla de Gowex: "Os garantizo que la empresa no va a desaparecer" - elEconomista.es

Esta pidiendo a gritos unas buenas tortas


----------



## bertok (7 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Estoy pensando que habrá quien, con el año tan bueno que ha tenido el Ibex y el MC, tuviera unas fabulosas plusvalías. Y que con ese capital, haya entrado en Gowex en las últimas semanas/meses.
> 
> Pues bien, ese señor, además de perder TODO su capital, va a tener que tributar a Hacienda porque este entuerto no se va a solventar antes del 31/12...
> 
> ...



En bolsa disparan a matar y no dan segundas oportunidades.

Tanto alcismo sin ninguna interrupción ha escondido las miserias del mercado, pero créeme las hay y son terribles.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Jul 2014)

Honorable la jodida city madrileña entera la llevaba y salvo unos pocos muy pocos ninguno sabia nada. Alucinante. Creo que Enron tenia mucha mas chicha, esto es hasta chapucero.

Bueno a lo mio. A medio dólar de saltarme el sp en AMZN me ha dado por preguntar cosillas y de E.on cuidado en los 14,6x que hay mucha venta ahí. Creo que DON la llevaba. Vigilar.


----------



## mpbk (7 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Mas vale perder una oportunidad que perder el dinero, tal y como lo estas haciedo tu con la entrada que cantaste de sacyr a 4,80....:ouch:
> 
> Mindugui::



jajajajajajajaajja

cuando compre 10000 acciones a 3.35 y vendi a 5 todo en directo en este foro, no me toques los eggs.

ya sali de sacyr en la entrada que mencionas, dije el stop, le queda aún 4% bajada.


----------



## Durmiente (7 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> En bolsa disparan a matar y no dan segundas oportunidades.
> 
> Tanto alcismo sin ninguna interrupción ha escondido las miserias del mercado, pero créeme las hay y son terribles.



Me parece que, una vez más, llevas razón. Por descontado.

Creo que no se puede estar siempre pensando que la vida es color de rosa.


----------



## mpbk (7 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Estoy pensando que habrá quien, con el año tan bueno que ha tenido el Ibex y el MC, tuviera unas fabulosas plusvalías. Y que con ese capital, haya entrado en Gowex en las últimas semanas/meses.
> 
> Pues bien, ese señor, además de perder TODO su capital, va a tener que tributar a Hacienda porque este entuerto no se va a solventar antes del 31/12...
> 
> ...



puedes renunciar a las acciones, 

antes te las daban en papel y las tirabas al rio.


----------



## Topongo (7 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Me parece que, una vez más, llevas razón. Por descontado.
> 
> Creo que no se puede estar siempre pensando que la vida es color de rosa.



Si se puede , lo que pasa es que hay que forear en Rankia...


----------



## ghkghk (7 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> puedes renunciar a las acciones,
> 
> antes te las daban en papel y las tirabas al rio.



Estás seguro de eso? Yo creía que había que venderlas a alguien ante notario y rezar para que Hacienda no las considere venta simulada.

Cuál es el proceso para "renunciar" a las acciones? Porque yo creo que me dirijo al broker para pedir que "acepten mi renuncia a mis títulos" y no saben cómo narices hacer eso...


----------



## bertok (7 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Me parece que, una vez más, llevas razón. Por descontado.
> 
> Creo que no se puede estar siempre pensando que la vida es color de rosa.



Lo peor está por venir.

A cada recorte del 0,5% o del 1%, más gente entra pensando que se le escapa.

*Se está corriendo detrás de los precios y eso sólo significa ruina. Siempre ha sido así y no va a cambiar ahora.
*
Dejo una prueba y ojo porque está aplanado por la escala log


----------



## amago45 (7 Jul 2014)

Di Stéfano RIP

:::


----------



## bertok (7 Jul 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Di Stéfano RIP
> 
> :::



DEP uno de los más grandes.

Hasta los catalanes le querían.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Jul 2014)

Lo que habrá en Rankia será mucha gente "interesada" en fomentar la compra de acciones, es lo bueno de este hilo, que nadie viene a "vender" acciones.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Lo que habrá en Rankia será mucha gente "interesada" en fomentar la compra de acciones, es lo bueno de este hilo, que nadie viene a "vender" acciones.



Depende. ¿Qué le interesa? Porque tengo unas joyitas muy bien de precio: acciones de la agencia de viajes online líder a nivel europeo. O mundial, qué sé yo. Por ser usted, y sólo hoy, se las dejo a 5.07.

Mañana subirán con seguridad, que con la llegada de mediados de julio se disparan las reservas de última hora. ¿Cuántas le guardo?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (7 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Tenia pendiente el articulo...un poco corriendo, espero no haberme dejado ningún dato por el camino
> 
> Imtech , una lucha contra demasiados gigantes | Think in Value
> 
> ...



Consiguen un contrato con ACX y se hunden un 12%
Imtech is awarded the maintenance of the Acerinox plant in Campo de Gibraltar for a period of five years - Royal Imtech NV

Tienes un privado! ienso:


----------



## Krim (7 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Lo que habrá en Rankia será mucha gente "interesada" en fomentar la compra de acciones, es lo bueno de este hilo, que nadie viene a "vender" acciones.



SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHH. No me rompa el buen rollo. Que luego viene Tono a decir que si Pepito es un CM calientavalores de Pernambuco


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Jul 2014)

Con las parcelas del Mestalla incluidas, me las quedo. Pero ya sabe que yo en España solo compro Matildes, pero esas Amadeus no están mal, dejese de edreams y ensoñaciones.


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Estás seguro de eso? Yo creía que había que venderlas a alguien ante notario y rezar para que Hacienda no las considere venta simulada.
> 
> Cuál es el proceso para "renunciar" a las acciones? Porque yo creo que me dirijo al broker para pedir que "acepten mi renuncia a mis títulos" y no saben cómo narices hacer eso...



Yendo al cura de la parroquia más cercana y decirle que vas a apostatar de tus acciones.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHH. No me rompa el buen rollo. Que luego viene Tono a decir que si Pepito es un CM calientavalores de Pernambuco



A Tono sin tino se lo perdonamos. Cierto es que no sirve para espia, porque ve enemigos en todas partes, pero ese reportaje fotográfico del sombrero y su sentido común bursátil se merece un respect.


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Jul 2014)

ponzi imtech por el barranco

quería que volvieses a comentar el caso pescanova lo recuerdo mal pero comentaste que no tenía liquidez o algo así, puedes volver a comentarlo en que parte sale ¿cash flow?

PESCANOVA SA (PVA:Continuous): Financial Statements - Businessweek 

gracias


----------



## Tono (7 Jul 2014)

alguien ha dicho... ¿calentando valores? 
Who? Where? When?

ghk creo que la única forma de renunciar a las acciones de Gowex y que Hacienda lo acepte es grabar un vídeo mientras te inmolas a lo bonzo con los títulos en la mano.

si quieres te paso el teléfono de mi proctólogo por privi :fiufiu:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Jul 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ponzi imtech por el barranco
> 
> quería que volvieses a comentar el caso pescanova lo recuerdo mal pero comentaste que no tenía liquidez o algo así, puedes volver a comentarlo en que parte sale ¿cash flow?
> 
> ...



Net Cash Provided by (Used in) Discontinued Operations | US GAAP


----------



## Tono (7 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> A Tono sin tino se lo perdonamos. Cierto es que no sirve para espia, porque ve enemigos en todas partes, pero ese reportaje fotográfico del sombrero y su sentido común bursátil se merece un respect.



no me tires de la lengua que puedo buscar el post donde decías que TEF era un jenny poligonera venida a más y bla, bla, blaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## bertok (7 Jul 2014)

Aquí se la han colado hasta el fondo

Turnaround - Royal Imtech (79/80) - Rankia


----------



## Ladrillófilo (7 Jul 2014)

More Powderkegs: Israel Prepares For Gaza Escalation, Boosts Troops On Gaza Border | Zero Hedge

Podría ser esto el detonante de a tomar x culo las bolsas?

He leído el artículo de A.Iruzubieta que colgué antes y me ha dado un escalofresco que pa qué. Voy a deshacer posiciones


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Jul 2014)

Y lo es, esta un 8% por encima de cuando comencé a decirlo. Son tácticas de vendedor de coche, si dices que el burro es feo, pesado y caro no lo vendes. Tono sin Tino no sacare a relucir que después de sus fotos me he comprado un par de sombreros de esos. Me encantan.


----------



## Tono (7 Jul 2014)

seguro que le quedan bien 
me encanta marcar 'tendensia'
si es que donde hay buen gusto se nota...

mañana cuelgo otra foto con él puesto mientras me corto las uñas de los piéses


----------



## mpbk (7 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Estás seguro de eso? Yo creía que había que venderlas a alguien ante notario y rezar para que Hacienda no las considere venta simulada.
> 
> Cuál es el proceso para "renunciar" a las acciones? Porque yo creo que me dirijo al broker para pedir que "acepten mi renuncia a mis títulos" y no saben cómo narices hacer eso...



nose si habrá cambiado pero antes se podia hacer, y como te digo, hace 30 años tirabas los papeles al rio.

sino que, te las quedas en el broker de por vida como indo, sps y otras tantas..?


----------



## Chila (7 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> DEP uno de los más grandes.
> 
> Hasta los catalanes le querían.



Respect.
Todos sus coetaneos hablan de él como el mejor de la historia.
Por algo será.
Descanse en la gloria .


----------



## Tono (7 Jul 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Respect.
> Todos sus coetaneos hablan de él como el mejor de la historia.
> Por algo será.
> Descanse en la gloria .



debió de ser una gran persona, no cabe duda

me encantaba oirlo comentar los partidos con su deje argentino:

- Señor Di Estéfano podría decirnos que le pareció el partido
- esteeeeeeee, los muchachos han jugado bien, esteeeeee......el partido ha tenido momentos buenos, esteeeeeeeeeee.... también momentos malos, esteeeeeee....... y momentos regulares, esteeeeeeeeeeeeee...


----------



## amago45 (7 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> mañana cuelgo otra foto con él puesto mientras me corto las uñas de los piéses



que glamour ... ... 8:8:


----------



## Tono (7 Jul 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> que glamour ... ... 8:8:



No voy a ser menos que el otro que quiere salir en calzoncillos :


----------



## ponzi (7 Jul 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ponzi imtech por el barranco
> 
> quería que volvieses a comentar el caso pescanova lo recuerdo mal pero comentaste que no tenía liquidez o algo así, puedes volver a comentarlo en que parte sale ¿cash flow?
> 
> ...




Eso es

Free cash flow

Yo personalmente no quito los impuestos


Cash flow operations - Capital Expenditure (Capex)

En el caso de Pescanova

Para aumentar el free cash flow hay varias opciones:

1) Incrementar el flujo de caja operativo 
2) Reducir el CAPEX

Para la primera opción,puedes empezar a generar mas caja con tu negocio o cobrando lo que te deben tus clientes...en este caso concreto vía los famosos "inventarios de rodaballos y langostinos" , para la segunda reducir los costes del capital empleado.

Si te fijas es justamente lo que han hecho los actuales accionistas "los bancos acreedores" ...el inventario en el balance ha bajado y con esas ventas han conseguido que el flujo de caja operativo sea positivo.

En este caso concreto unos cuantos jugamos con fuego, no nos salio mal pero nos podíamos haber quemado. El riesgo era mas alto del que a priori parecía ya que el ceo escondía en las filiales 1500-2000 mill extra de deuda.

Nadie, a excepción de algunos directivos y posiblemente de la auditora también, tenian constancia de esa deuda oculta.

Yo en su día vi una cosa rara en las cuentas anuales de Pescanova.

http://www.cnmv.es/AUDITA/2011/13384.pdf

*PAG 32*

Era mosqueante ver inspecciones por impuestos de años atrasados pero como operaban en otros paises como chile o tenian el tema de los buques pesqueros pues entraba *"dentro de lo razonable"* que algún langostino o rodaballo hubiese entrado en nuestra querida península *"en negro"*....

la realidad era muy diferente, nuestro querido rodolfo langostino no ocultaba al fisco unos pocos rodaballos o langostinos, no señor, si no 1500-2000 mill de deuda

[YOUTUBE]BvQEiqC0rRE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jul 2014)

Yo, desde que ponzi incrusta videos de youtube correctamente, siento una devoción hacía el que ni a San Cecilio!!!!!!


----------



## bertok (7 Jul 2014)

:8::8::8::8:

[YOUTUBE]aXHszlTPSEM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (7 Jul 2014)

[YOUTUBE]3U19iWztqFk[/YOUTUBE]

La mitad de videos que tenia en el canal eran de este estilo con gowex....

Nacho Royo Hernandez @NachoRoyo · 6 de jul.
Ante la cantidad de insultos y acusaciones recibidas he suspendido el canal de Youtube. - Cualquiera diría que pillaba pasta de Gowex por colocar producto ::::


----------



## ponzi (7 Jul 2014)

Sobre Imtech

shortsell.nl

Es muy probable que los fondos no recompren las acciones hasta que la empresa no este saneada con la nueva ampliación...esto es justamente lo que mas me mosquea, significa que por lo que sea saben que la nueva emisión va a ser muy fuerte y a un precio muy bajo.

Aunque a día de hoy no generan suficiente caja , como van a volver a ampliar capital yo no creo que vayan a quebrar , ahora nos van a pandorear de lo lindo en la próxima ampliación.
Yo me he quedado con un % bastante pequeño en comparación con el que llevaba,para ver que pasa. A corto plazo pinta mal y hay que ser consciente de ello


----------



## atman (7 Jul 2014)

Joer con el Nacho ese... una parte de las plusvis de Gowezz se le iban en colacao ¿no?

Pues ahora debe tener nocilla pa lo que queda de año...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (7 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Joer con el Nacho ese... una parte de las plusvis de Gowezz se le iban en colacao ¿no?
> 
> Pues ahora debe tener nocilla pa lo que queda de año...



De su twitter:Be Brave, take risks, make mistakes. ESADE LIC&Master Businessman Investing,Gaming y Rock&Roll. Happy. Founder of #CarruselMAB

Pijo de madrid, que va de lince recomendado valores del MAB como si fueran oportunidades históricas, lo peor es que la gente ha metido pasta en acciones del MAB como si cotizara repsol y inditex...


----------



## ponzi (7 Jul 2014)

Dos fondos de Metavalor entre los 25 mejores del año

Metavalor 15,19%
Metavalor internacional 12,08%

Los 25 fondos españoles de bolsa más rentables hasta junio

En el artículo se han olvidado de Bestinver...

Bestinver - Nuestros fondos

Bestinver Bolsa 11,83%
Bestinfond 8,37%
Bestinver internacional 7,74%


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jul 2014)

parece que cementos ya no gana el 7% no?


----------



## Adicto (7 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> De su twitter:Be Brave, take risks, make mistakes. ESADE LIC&Master Businessman Investing,Gaming y Rock&Roll. Happy. Founder of #CarruselMAB
> 
> Pijo de madrid, que va de lince recomendado valores del MAB como si fueran oportunidades históricas, lo peor es que la gente ha metido pasta en acciones del MAB como si cotizara repsol y inditex...



Al menos es sincero, pone al mismo nivel sus estudios chorras que sus hobbies.


----------



## atman (7 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> De su twitter:Be Brave, take risks, make mistakes. ESADE LIC&Master Businessman Investing,Gaming y Rock&Roll. Happy. Founder of #CarruselMAB
> 
> Pijo de madrid, que va de lince recomendado valores del MAB como si fueran oportunidades históricas, lo peor es que la gente ha metido pasta en acciones del MAB como si cotizara repsol y inditex...



Me sale que había una web en wordpress.com llamada CarruselMAB que ahora está como de acceso restringido... y en youtube no encuentro nada... y en twiter... referencias sí, pero a él no....

éste si que debe haberse cogido un avión a Panamá... o al menos se ha escondido debajo de unas cuantas piedras...

Ya le he encontrado en twitter...


*Nacho Royo Hernandez @NachoRoyo*

Hoy es el dia el que todo se derrumba y tengo que volver a empezar. Nose si podre porque he perdido casi todo mi dinero con @gowex
9:26 AM - 6 Jul 2014


y no, no se esconde. Al menos en Twitter no y se considera un afectado más...


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> La cara dura de este hombre no tiene limite
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/550164-jenaro-garcia-dando-explicaciones-a-analfabetos-dia-de-confesar.html#post11948549




hilo imprescindible en mí opinión para entender lode GLOWEX

---------- Post added 07-jul-2014 at 20:14 ----------

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/549972-a-que-partidos-pago-gowex-gow-lied-to-the-eu-s-trnsprncy-rgstr-claiming-it-spent-50-mm-in-political-contributions.html#post11945535


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jul 2014)

por cierto, que no hemos comentado nada de abengoa en cuanto ha abierto USA

pero vamos, que un 4% confirma lo de valores españoles cotizando fuera


----------



## Tono (7 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Me sale que había una web en wordpress.com llamada CarruselMAB que ahora está como de acceso restringido... y en youtube no encuentro nada... y en twiter... referencias sí, pero a él no....
> 
> éste si que debe haberse cogido un avión a Panamá... o al menos se ha escondido debajo de unas cuantas piedras...
> 
> ...



y a mí que todo esto me hace sangrar las carnes

al final nos estamos fijando en los sainetes divertidos que se introducen entre los actos de un gran drama.
Gowex es un drama enorme. Hoy he oído que son 5000 pequeños inversores afectados. Y me imagino el perfil de la mayoría no será precisamente el de ghkghk que sabía lo que hacía y con un dinero que no necesitaba.


El Nacho éste del vídeo espero que haya aprendido la lección que no dan los estudios ni los hobbies, ni el internete. 
La lección que sólo la da la vida cuando vas de confiado por el mundo: los errores se pagan muy caros.


----------



## decloban (7 Jul 2014)

Al final hoy no ha sido tan catastrófico como me esperaba, aunque claro la semana es larga.

Mi predicción es que el IBEX toca los 10600 y luego ya veremos. Por cierto el sector de la banca en Europa esta tal que así (BBAP):







Y adivinad de que esta lleno el IBEX.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> y a mí que todo esto me hace sangrar las carnes
> 
> al final nos estamos fijando en los sainetes divertidos que se introducen entre los actos de un gran drama.
> Gowex es un drama enorme. Hoy he oído que son 5000 pequeños inversores afectados. Y me imagino el perfil de la mayoría no será precisamente el de ghkghk que sabía lo que hacía y con un dinero que no necesitaba.
> ...






Y esto porquye lo vivimos, pero cada día hay más:

Una pirámide de codicia | Política | EL PAÍS

Este no nos toca, pero seguro, me apuesto lo que sea, a que con todos los que hay, a alguno le pilla más de uno: acciones, convertibles, preferntes, rumasas, bitcoins, terras, pisos, bosques,






decloban, la azul discontinua, sería el stop de salida?


----------



## decloban (7 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> decloban, la azul discontinua, sería el stop de salida?



Media de 52 de mínimos. La discontinua roja de máximos.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jul 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Media de 52 de mínimos. La discontinua roja de máximos.



ok, alfayate style.
porque veo además el CPM y todo  y en línea! no en histograma!! :no:


pregunta: de que está lleno el ibez?


----------



## Adicto (7 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> y a mí que todo esto me hace sangrar las carnes
> 
> al final nos estamos fijando en los sainetes divertidos que se introducen entre los actos de un gran drama.
> Gowex es un drama enorme. Hoy he oído que son 5000 pequeños inversores afectados. Y me imagino el perfil de la mayoría no será precisamente el de ghkghk que sabía lo que hacía y con un dinero que no necesitaba.
> ...



La avaricia es muuu mala, este tío parece que "ha estudiado" y no sabe lo básico: no poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta.

Pero si hasta de pequeño yo recuerdo que en el colegio leíamos el cuento de la lechera.

Millones de españoles han perdido más con el timo de los pisitos, a éste que le jodan.


----------



## decloban (7 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ok, alfayate style.
> porque veo además el CPM y todo  y en línea! no en histograma!! :no:



El CPM no se utiliza en sectores lo que pasa que ahí esta  Es alfayate style pero con algo de cosecha propia. Por ejemplo MACD lo tengo puesto por pereza a quitarlo pero no lo utilizo y cada vez menos Koncorde.

El último indicador me esta dando buenos resultados (en semanal, en diario es un puto desastre) por ahora y alfayate no lo utiliza. De momento lo tengo en pruebas unos cuantos meses y funciona.

¿que como se llama ese indicador? todo a su debido tiempo y no es cosecha mía sino de otro burbujero con un blog de trileros :fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jul 2014)

el ultimo dijo ulises que ojo con él.... jajaja


----------



## decloban (7 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> el ultimo dijo ulises que ojo con él.... jajaja



Lo dijo pero en semanal funciona muy bien y evidentemente es un apoyo de los otros.


----------



## gargamelix (7 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Sobre Imtech
> 
> shortsell.nl
> 
> ...



Se la están poniendo bien difícil la ampliación, se han complicado mucho en parte por la forma en la que la anunciaron y la falta de información que ha sido muy criticada también.

Hace unas semanas en un diario económico holandés le daban un precio objetivo de 0.5 EUR. No sé si llegará ahí la sangría pero ya es perfectamente posible.

Se hablaba de una ampliación de un 10%, sí? bueno, viendo la cotización actual a ver como se las ingenian ahora. Para estabilizar algo esto sólo se me ocurre que vendieran por muy buen precio la división ICT, ese anuncio podría calmar las cosas y supongo que es a lo que esperaban antes de abrir la boca, pero puede que llegue tarde o que el precio de venta tampoco sea aceptable.


----------



## Tono (7 Jul 2014)

Adicto dijo:


> La avaricia es muuu mala, este tío parece que "ha estudiado" y no sabe lo básico: no poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta.
> 
> Pero si hasta de pequeño yo recuerdo que en el colegio leíamos el cuento de la lechera.
> 
> Millones de españoles han perdido más con el timo de los pisitos, a éste que le jodan.



teniendo en cuenta que han caído 5000 gacelas, a lo mejor los otros 4999 pequeños inversores (más bien 4998 si descontamos a ghk) no eran unos viva-la-vida como éste chaval.
Simplemente se fiaron de un valor que subía, de un calvo como el de la lotería y de unas cuentas ''auditadas''.

a veces nos olvidamos que los que estamos en éste hilo no somos lo que se dice la típica gacela que se mueve con el rebaño, a la que se la mete doblada cualquier vendehumos. 
Todos llevamos un bagaje detrás, tenemos unos conocimientos económicos un poco por encima de la media y sabemos valorar el riesgo y tomar unas medidas básicas para minimizar pérdidas.
Y nos parece que todo el mundo que invierte en bolsa es o debiera ser igual que nosotros. Por desgracia, la mayoría de la gente es analfabeta profunda en temas económicos y carne de cañón en el momento en que se mete a comprar acciones
Por algo se dice que el 95% de la gente que abre una cartera de valores acaba perdiendo dinero. No siempre porque esta gente sea codiciosa, si no porque se cree que éste en un mundo donde las trampas no existen porque todo está regulado y supervisado, donde los periódicos aconsejan los mejores valores, donde los AT que se ven en las páginas de Internet son infalibles...


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jul 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Lo dijo pero en semanal funciona muy bien y evidentemente es un apoyo de los otros.



pero de qué está lleno el ibex?? :ouch:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (7 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pero de qué está lleno el ibex?? :ouch:



De hijos de puta!


----------



## @@strom (7 Jul 2014)

Carceller y Hernández Callejas refuerzan su apuesta por Ebro, la cotizada de los ricos
Damm iguala a la Corporación Alba en el capital del grupo alimentario

Quesada Vargas 4 julio 2014 / 06:00h
Ebro Foods
Ebro Foods
El capital de Ebro Foods se mueve de nuevo. Tras las compras de Corporación Alba y José Ignacio Comenge el pasado mes de marzo, otros dos accionistas de referencia han subido su apuesta en el valor en los últimos días. La familia Hernández Callejas ha comprado 64.375 acciones de la compañía a 16,24 euros por acción mientras que Damm ha alcanzado la cota del 10% confirmando su escalada en el capital del grupo.

Fuentes del mer*cado ase*guran que los in*ver*sores de ca*be*cera se están po*si*cio*nando ante una po*ten*cial re*cu*pe*ra*ción del valor en la se*gunda mitad del año. Hasta ahora, el grupo ali*men*tario se ha que*dado to*tal*mente fuera de la ca*rrera al*cista del mer*cado es*pañol y acu*mula unos nú*meros rojos en 2014 de al*re*dedor del 3%. Un des*fase que le con*vierte en un can*di*dato a tomar el re*levo de los me*jores va*lores del año en el se*gundo se*mes*tre.

Pero, ade*más, los mo*vi*mientos res*ponden al gran valor es*tra*té*gico que los ac*cio*nistas dan a su par*ti*ci*pa*ción en un grupo que en los úl*timos meses ha su*frido una pro*funda re*es*truc*tu*ra*ción que ha de*pa*rado una nueva es*truc*tura de po*der. Aunque Damm entró en el ca*pital de Ebro hace más de una dé*cada, su vo*ra*cidad com*pra*dora -ya tenía un 7% en el 2010- em*pezó a le*vantar sus*pi*ca*cias. Desde en*ton*ces, los ac*cio*nistas se están rea*li*zando un mar*caje muy es*tre*cho.

El mo*vi*miento de los Hernández Callejas re*fuerza su po*si*ción de ac*cio*nista ma*yo*ri*tario de la com*pa*ñía, con el 15,92% de las ac*cio*nes. Por su parte, Damm iguala la par*ti*ci*pa*ción del 10% que tam*bién tiene Corporación Alba, que en pri*ma*vera ad*quirió otro 2% del ca*pital hasta al*canzar un doble dí*gito, un nivel en el que el brazo in*versor de la fa*milia March pa*rece muy có*modo de mo*mento, mien*tras con*tinúa su asalto a otras dos com*pa*ñías del Ibex como Viscofán y BME.

Ambos se si*túan muy cerca del cuarto ac*cio*nista de re*fe*ren*cia, que es la SEPI, con un 10,36% de las ac*cio*nes. Aunque la co*ti*za*ción del valor apenas se ha mo*vido en el úl*timo año, Ebro se ha con*ver*tido en uno de los vehículos fa*vo*ritos de los ri*cos, y muy es*pe*cial*mente de al*gunas de las fa*mi*lias es*pa*ñolas li*gadas a las em*bo*te*lla*doras de Coca-Cola, ahora in*te*gradas en Coca Cola Iberian Partners. La pre*si*denta de esta úl*tima, Soledad Daurella, es dueña del 0,86% de Ebro.

Una par*ti*ci*pa*ción mucho ma*yor, del 5,1%, tiene Juan Luis Gómez Trénor. El hombre que ha hecho for*tuna en la em*bo*te*lla*dora de Coca Cola -controla al*re*dedor del 20% de la nueva es*truc*tura- se ha con*ver*tido en el quinto ac*cio*nista del grupo y el pri*mero a nivel in*di*vi*dual. También otro hombre Jose Ignacio Sánchez Comenge vin*cu*lado al mundo de la fa*mosa be*bida se ha hecho con un pa*quete sig*ni*fi*ca*tivo, del 1,5%, que ha con*ver*tido al grupo en el gran em*presa co*ti*zada con más grandes for*tunas por metro cua*drado.

Las com*pras de dos pesos pe*sados del grupo se pro*ducen des*pués de que a co*mienzos del mes de junio la com*pañía anun*ciara la compra del 52 % de la com*pañía ita*liana de pasta Pastificio Lucio Garofalo. El ob*je*tivo del grupo Ebro quiere con*vertir la firma ita*liana en la gran ban*dera del seg*mento pre*mium de la pasta, un ne*gocio que el pre*si*dente Antonio Hernández Callejas ha se*ña*lado como "una de las prin*ci*pales ten*den*cias del mer*cado de la ali*men*ta*ción".

El pre*si*dente tam*bién ex*plicó que la venta de la par*ti*ci*pa*ción del 10% en Deoleo ha su*puesto unas mi*nus*va*lías de entre 7 y 8 mi*llones de eu*ros. Hasta ahora, las no*ve*dades al*re*dedor del grupo -que ha de*jado el Ibex 35 para ser sus*ti*tuido por Abengoa- no han sido ca*paces de mover la co*ti*za*ción, que desde fi*nales de marzo se ha mo*vido en un rango muy es*trecho entre los 15,95 y los 16,8 eu*ros.

Bestinver también ha comprado bastantes este mes.
Buen valor a seguir.

https://www.capitalmadrid.com/2014/7/4/34412/carceller-y-hernandez-callejas-suben-la-apuesta-en-ebro-la-cotizada-de-los-ricos.html


----------



## IRobot (7 Jul 2014)

gargamelix dijo:


> Se la están poniendo bien difícil la ampliación, se han complicado mucho en parte por la forma en la que la anunciaron y la falta de información que ha sido muy criticada también.
> 
> Hace unas semanas en un diario económico holandés le daban un precio objetivo de 0.5 EUR. No sé si llegará ahí la sangría pero ya es perfectamente posible.
> 
> Se hablaba de una ampliación de un 10%, sí? bueno, viendo la cotización actual a ver como se las ingenian ahora. Para estabilizar algo esto sólo se me ocurre que vendieran por muy buen precio la división ICT, ese anuncio podría calmar las cosas y supongo que es a lo que esperaban antes de abrir la boca, pero puede que llegue tarde o que el precio de venta tampoco sea aceptable.



Comenté hace poco tiempo que todavía no me parecía el momento de entrar y que durante el verano y conforme se fuese clarificando la situación habría que estar atento a ver como evolucionaba por si el precio se giraba. La verdad es que no pensaba que la tirasen tan abajo. Si la empresa es capaz de seguir adelante y se recompone mínimamente creo que a la que se cierren los cortos puede salir disparada de nuevo hacia arriba y dar una buena oportunidad de entrada. Pero seguro que lo harán en Agosto cuando la gente como yo esté de vacaciones y se pierda la subida... ::

---------- Post added 07-jul-2014 at 21:57 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> pero de qué está lleno el ibex?? :ouch:



De bancos Ane, de bancos.
La banca pondera mucho en el Ibex para bien y para mal.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jul 2014)

yo estoy en ebro desde los 16, en espera de los buenos resultados del sector alimentacion como dicen


----------



## mpbk (7 Jul 2014)

a ver si mañana peta pabajo el ibex, he vendido la mitad de santander y un par de minis en el ibex......creo que ha empezado la corrección del 10%, a ver si hace una ultima pata alcista o no


----------



## ponzi (7 Jul 2014)

gargamelix dijo:


> Se la están poniendo bien difícil la ampliación, se han complicado mucho en parte por la forma en la que la anunciaron y la falta de información que ha sido muy criticada también.
> 
> Hace unas semanas en un diario económico holandés le daban un precio objetivo de 0.5 EUR. No sé si llegará ahí la sangría pero ya es perfectamente posible.
> 
> Se hablaba de una ampliación de un 10%, sí? bueno, viendo la cotización actual a ver como se las ingenian ahora. Para estabilizar algo esto sólo se me ocurre que vendieran por muy buen precio la división ICT, ese anuncio podría calmar las cosas y supongo que es a lo que esperaban antes de abrir la boca, pero puede que llegue tarde o que el precio de venta tampoco sea aceptable.



Un mala gestión directiva, así de simple y de claro. 
El timing no podía ser peor. Ahora con una capitalización de 300 mill
¿Qué vas ampliar solo un 10%?
Con 30 millones no hacen nada...
¿y si amplias 100 mill? Pues diluyes el capital de la empresa.

Se mire por donde se mire el roto a corto plazo para los actuales accionistas esta garantizado. Después de la ampliación veremos como queda la cosa


----------



## creative (7 Jul 2014)

creative dijo:


> Opino igual que tu a excepcion de Abengoa



Vengo y recojo mi OWNED..... con abengoa


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jul 2014)

creative dijo:


> Vengo y recojo mi OWNED..... con abengoa



además hay que tener en cuenta que la han metido en el ibex... y cuando se mete una en el ibex....

por eso he pillado ebro también


----------



## @@strom (7 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Un mala gestión directiva, así de simple y de claro.
> El timing no podía ser peor. Ahora con una capitalización de 300 mill
> ¿Qué vas ampliar solo un 10%?
> Con 30 millones no hacen nada...
> ...



Ponzi, ¿como ves ebro?

Alba, bestiver, damm.......demasiados peces gordos entrando con la acción parada...


----------



## bertok (7 Jul 2014)

Ya hemos llegado al momento clave de ANR.

El gráfico es autoexplicativo:

*- Bandas de Bollinger que se estrechan.
- MACD cerca de punto de corte o fallo.
- Pauta de precios pegada a la Directriz Bajista que ha guiado el movimiento de los últimos 6 meses.
*
Todo está preparado para un buen arreón, ¿al alza o a la baja?.

Hay que tener especial cuidado con:

*1. - El MACD está muy débil y a punto de cortarse a la baja por debajo de 0.
2. - Toda la recuperación desde hace 5 semanas se ha realizado con un volumen insignificante. En este periodo, las 3 sesiones de mayor volumen se han producido con amplias velas rojas.
3. - No me gusta nada que la resistencia en 4,13 esté tan cerca
*
No se precipiten, el estrechamiento de las Bandas de Bollinger indica que el hostión va a ser bueno y si se entra antes de tiempo y gira en sentido contrario :ouch::ouch::ouch:

*Por debajo de los 3,50USD, CORRAN BIEN LEJOS*.


----------



## Gekko_ (7 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> y a mí que todo esto me hace sangrar las carnes
> 
> al final nos estamos fijando en los sainetes divertidos que se introducen entre los actos de un gran drama.
> Gowex es un drama enorme. Hoy he oído que son 5000 pequeños inversores afectados. Y me imagino el perfil de la mayoría no será precisamente el de ghkghk que sabía lo que hacía y con un dinero que no necesitaba.
> ...



El Nacho éste tiene 24 años y parece ser que sus pérdidas vienen a ser los ahorros de 1 año. Suponiendo que ahorrara 1000 euros por mes,habrá perdido como 12000 euros .

Para mi gusto, no le ha salido caro, porque la lección de la vida que ha aprendido vale mas de esos quizá 12000 euros que habrá perdido.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jul 2014)

@@strom dijo:


> Ponzi, ¿como ves ebro?
> 
> Alba, bestiver, damm.......demasiados peces gordos entrando con la acción parada...






pues que la gente se meta en alimentación, que suele ser un poco refugio en caídas, junto con autopas, pinta y digo solo pinta que puede empezar la corrección....

alimentación era uno de los sectores que mejor se iban a comportar en resultados decía reuters, y que los que iban a andar mal eran las utilities creo recordar

pero sí, ponzi, analizanos Ebro un poco, y recuerda que tiene minus de Deoleo que cotizar.


----------



## ponzi (7 Jul 2014)

@@strom dijo:


> Ponzi, ¿como ves ebro?
> 
> Alba, bestiver, damm.......demasiados peces gordos entrando con la acción parada...



A mi me gusta,de hecho hace dos años por poco entro...si no llega a ser porque la esperaba por debajo de 12 y nunca bajo tanto, mi objetivo a medio plazo eran los 14,5-15 y a largo plazo (6-8 años) unos 16-18

Sobre el entorno de 14-15 , uno ya se puede volver a plantear meterla en cartera pero vamos tampoco esperes revalorizaciones de doble dígito.
Es un valor defensivo con una buena gestión pero que tanto la rentabilidad como el precio es el que es.

A 15,84 es un per estimado de 16,60


----------



## decloban (7 Jul 2014)

No os olvidéis a la otra estrella de alimentación, Viscofan. Yo por ahora me mantengo fuera del sector alimentación, aun le falta un empujón claro.

Revisad el sector biotecnologico europeo a ver que os parece.


----------



## Robopoli (7 Jul 2014)

decloban dijo:


> No os olvidéis a la otra estrella de alimentación, Viscofan. Yo por ahora me mantengo fuera del sector alimentación, aun le falta un empujón claro.
> 
> Revisad el sector biotecnologico europeo a ver que os parece.



Biotec.... No creo que esté hecho para el perfil medio de los que participamos en el foro. En mi experiencia son valores muy complejos que dependen muchísimo de regulaciones que pueden multiplicar el valor por 10 o dividirlo por 10 en un visto y no visto. Eso por no hablar de patentes y otras gaitas para las que hay que dedicar muchísimo tiempo.
Si con un gowex que al final comercializa algo tan fácil de entender como una conexión a internech nos la clavan sin compasión imagínate cuando se habla de proteínas, principios activos y la madre que lo parió ::


----------



## bertok (7 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Biotec.... No creo que esté hecho para el perfil medio de los que participamos en el foro. En mi experiencia son valores muy complejos que dependen muchísimo de regulaciones que pueden multiplicar el valor por 10 o dividirlo por 10 en un visto y no visto. Eso por no hablar de patentes y otras gaitas para las que hay que dedicar muchísimo tiempo.
> Si con un gowex que al final comercializa algo tan fácil de entender como una conexión a internech nos la clavan sin compasión imagínate cuando se habla de proteínas, principios activos y la madre que lo parió ::



Buena parte de la peña que ha caído en el combate de Gowex, saben lo mismo de proteínas que de conexiones a internet :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## decloban (7 Jul 2014)

En España me refiero a GRF no a chicharros biotecnologicos,con SL y con la lección de gestión de capital aprendida.


----------



## ponzi (7 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Ya hemos llegado al momento clave de ANR.
> 
> El gráfico es autoexplicativo:
> 
> ...



Mirar estas dos noticias

3 Reasons Alpha Natural Resources Won't End up Like Walter Energy

COAL ASH: Headwaters' Benson discusses future of final EPA rule -- Monday, July 7, 2014 -- www.eenews.net


Los que estén dentro deberían leerse la normativa EPA, parece que a Arch le afecta bastante

Comunicado de Arch

Arch Coal, Inc. | Investors: News Release


----------



## rufus (7 Jul 2014)

Pero viscofan no puede salir un chino y que le copie?


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jul 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Pero viscofan no puede salir un chino y que le copie?



también se puede liar la manta a la cabeza y hacer condones


----------



## rufus (7 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> también se puede liar la manta a la cabeza y hacer condones



Condones de tripa de cerdo

Not bad


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jul 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Condones de tripa de cerdo
> 
> Not bad



como en la edad media hamijo :vomito:

o también puede hacer pieles para Grifols  ah no, que el que se ha metido en derma, ha sido almirall


----------



## bertok (7 Jul 2014)

Tito Bertok os trae la versión usana del Cuento de la Lechera

No apto para eyaculadores precoces ::::::

I Found The Cheapest Stock In The Stock Market - Alpha Natural Resources, Inc. (NYSE:ANR) | Seeking Alpha

*I Found The Cheapest Stock In The Stock Market
*

*Alpha Natural Resources only trades at 20% of its book value, making it effectively the cheapest stock in the stock market*.
In times of normal profitability, the company regularly trades at 2-3x book value, suggesting room for significant capital appreciation if steam and coal rebounds.

*This stock is not for conservative or retirement investors*, as the lack of profitability in the past 3-4 years puts this company in the realm of speculative investing.

If you truly have an interest in investing in the style of Benjamin Graham, then you must look to the most unpopular sector of them all: coal. No one wants to touch coal stocks these days because (1) they are facing increased regulation, leading many to believe that they are ultimately doomed businesses, and (2) they are currently losing money, which is not usually something that tickles the fancy of non-speculative investors.

Still, for those who mean it when they say they are looking for "value" in today's stock market, there is no better place than Alpha Natural Resources (ANR). I meant what I said in the headline: this is the cheapest stock in the stock market.

What's my basis for this conclusion? The company currently trades at $3.76 per share. The book value per share, meanwhile, is $18.16. *Alpha Natural Resources is trading at 20% of its book value, making it extraordinarily primed for substantial capital appreciation (perhaps a quintupling of the stock price, conservatively estimated) if the company ever returns to a prolonged period of profitability*. As reference, it's been a long time since that happened (in 2010, the company made $263 million, and has not been profitable since).

*If Alpha Natural Resources returns to profitability, the rewards for buying it here could be enormous. Think of it this way: before the coal industry began experiencing long-term losses in 2011, coal companies regularly traded at 2x or 3x book value during the profitable years. In 2007, the company's book value was $5.79 per share, and the stock regularly traded at over $12 per share. In 2006, when the book value was $5.30 per share, the stock regularly traded above $15 per share. The company was making $10-$20 million in profit per quarter, and that's why you saw the premium to book.
*
Based on the current book value of $18.16, a prolonged return to profitability in a "realistic good case" scenario would be consistent with very significant wealth creation. If Alpha Natural Resources returned to profitability consistently for two or three years, *you could very realistically be looking at a situation in which the stock would be trading at $36-$54 per share*. Given the current share price of $3.76, you can see the immediate appeal.

To be clear, though, *this potential for very significant capital appreciation in the event of a turnaround is no free lunch*. Alpha Natural Resources lost $1.1 billion last year, is expected to lose $800-$900 million this year, and gives investors no indication that a return to profitability will occur immediately. If the status quo for the company were to continue indefinitely, this company would go bankrupt, and therein explains why you have the opportunity to buy the stock for only 20% of book value.

My expectation would be that, for the next year or two, long-term shareholders will have to deal with a barrage of negative headlines reporting poor business results for Alpha Natural Resources. Eastern Steam Coal shipments are down almost 35%, cutting demand for shipments by over 20% in the steam divisions (and keep in mind that the steam division accounts for 75% of Alpha Natural Resources' total volume, with the other 25% coming from metallurgical coal). Revenues in the coal division are still experiencing double-digit declines in the 10-20% range, and there is no indication that this will change in the immediate term.

The company does possess the current finances to ride out another few rough years if need be. Of the $3.39 billion carried in debt, over $3.36 billion of it is classified as long-term debt (Alpha Natural Resources carries almost no short-term debt). The company also has a stockpile of over $500 million in immediate cash on hand, and over $2 billion in assets. Financing at Alpha Natural Resources would become an issue if: (1) the company experienced higher losses than anticipated going forward, in the $1 billion range, and/or (2) the losses continue for more than three or four years, and the business does not start to turn towards profitability by 2018 or 2019.

There are two rationales that could possibly support making Alpha Natural Resources the cheapest stock in the stock market. One, it is plausible that although the current coal and steam economics are rough, the current price of the stock is unduly pessimistic because it is almost unheard of for a coal company to only trade at 20% of its book value. And secondly, if Alpha Natural Resources returns to profitability within the next 3-4 years, and that is a big if, the current $3.76 price could reasonably quintuple and still be below its 2014 book value (and the stock tends to trade at 2x or 3x book value in healthy times).

This isn't a stock for retirement accounts. It's not a stock for conservative investors. You'll be able to feel the speculation in the air as you execute your buy order. But you are applying the "margin of safety" principle to price that Graham was famous for advocating if you purchase a stock at 20% portion of its book value and hold on. At today's price of $3.76, a slight turn towards profitability for the coal industry could send the price of this stock significantly upward, given its historical relationship to book value when the coal industry is profitable

*CUIDADO*


----------



## ponzi (7 Jul 2014)

Obama es un tocanarices de cuidado

Alpha Natural Resources Inc. Settlement | Enforcement | US EPA

Multa de 27 mill $ a ANR

Al menos las instalaciones solo supondrán 200 mill $


----------



## Galifrey (7 Jul 2014)

Imagino que alguien lo habrá puesto ya, pero yo necesito comentar esto:

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3U19iWztqFk[/YOUTUBE]


A mi no se me ocurre nada más allá de ::::::::::::


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jul 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Imagino que alguien lo habrá puesto ya, pero yo necesito comentar esto:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3U19iWztqFk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...





wifito???

::

este video de cuando es? y es más, este quién es?

---------- Post added 07-jul-2014 at 15:29 ----------

supongo que no soy el único que ve "algo" aquí y en máximos


----------



## mpbk (7 Jul 2014)

mis apple subiendo, mis blackberry subiendo, mis santander la mitad vendidas, stox e ibex en resistencia............

es que que más queréis, y apple superará los 100 después del split.


----------



## Adicto (7 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> teniendo en cuenta que han caído 5000 gacelas, a lo mejor los otros 4999 pequeños inversores (más bien 4998 si descontamos a ghk) no eran unos viva-la-vida como éste chaval.
> Simplemente se fiaron de un valor que subía, de un calvo como el de la lotería y de unas cuentas ''auditadas''.
> 
> a veces nos olvidamos que los que estamos en éste hilo no somos lo que se dice la típica gacela que se mueve con el rebaño, a la que se la mete doblada cualquier vendehumos.
> ...



Lo del analfabetismo crónico ya lo sé de primera mano. 
Pero esto no es ir a un banco, contratar un depósito y ver que te han estafado. La bolsa siempre conlleva riesgo, siempre a mayor beneficio mayor es el riesgo. Y recordemos que llueve sobre mojado: forum, afinsa, madoff, bankia, preferentes, bitcoinc...


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jul 2014)

mañana, uno que se la juega a mi entender, o algo:







---------- Post added 07-jul-2014 at 15:54 ----------




Adicto dijo:


> Lo del analfabetismo crónico ya lo sé de primera mano.
> Pero esto no es ir a un banco, *contratar un depósito *y ver que te han estafado. La bolsa siempre conlleva riesgo, siempre a mayor beneficio mayor es el riesgo. Y recordemos que llueve sobre mojado: forum, afinsa, madoff, bankia, preferentes, bitcoinc...





Igual usted no conocía el hilo más mítico de esa lista:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/111726-pelotazo-6-a-ano.html


----------



## paulistano (7 Jul 2014)

Buenas noches, 

Por hablar de algo, seguro que por aquí alguien con funciones en puesto de responsabilidad en su empresa nos puede dar unas pinceladas sobre el tema Gowex.

Aquí salió Jenaro diciendo que "la culpa es sólo mía".

Pues muy bien, aquí están mis dudas, a bote pronto....

- No hay un equipo de comerciales que deben saber cuanto venden y cuanto facturan? Equipo de comerciales tutelados por un director comercial.

- No hay un director financiero que sepa cuanto se factura y cuanto margen dejan esas ventas?

- No hay un consejo de administración en el que se vean las cuentas de la sociedad?

A donde voy...que es imposible que esto lo haga un sólo tío...tienen que estar unos cuantos en el ajo.

Lo que me extraña es que no se hayan ido de la lengua con familiares que comprasen acciones, dejandola de recomendar y no se hubiese propagado el rumor...hay que ser muy hijo de puta....que te pregunte un familiar o amigo y tu decirle...."ufff...como un tiro vamos"....cuando en realidad es todo aire:bla:


----------



## Adicto (8 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> mis apple subiendo, mis blackberry subiendo, mis santander la mitad vendidas, stox e ibex en resistencia............
> 
> es que que más queréis, y apple superará los 100 después del split.



Lo que no entiendo es porque sube blackberry, sólo pierden cuota de mercado. Hay mucho que rascar de los millones de usuarios de gama baja descontentos con Android pero se la está llevando principalmente Nokia/Microsoft. A menos que sólo quieras hacer un mete y saca y no sea una apuesta por el resurgimiento de la compañía.

Apple está en casi máximos históricos... lo raro es que antes de la presentación de un nuevo iphone suele estar más baja y luego sube con los nuevos records de ventas.

Si te gustan las tecnológicas debiste haber comprado Twitter después de que sus empleados hundieran la cotización, ya recuperada en unas semanas.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (8 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pues que la gente se meta en alimentación, que suele ser un poco refugio en caídas, junto con autopas, pinta y digo solo pinta que puede empezar la corrección....
> 
> alimentación era uno de los sectores que mejor se iban a comportar en resultados decía reuters, y que los que iban a andar mal eran las utilities creo recordar
> 
> pero sí, ponzi, analizanos Ebro un poco, y recuerda que tiene minus de Deoleo que cotizar.





ponzi dijo:


> A mi me gusta,de hecho hace dos años por poco entro...si no llega a ser porque la esperaba por debajo de 12 y nunca bajo tanto, mi objetivo a medio plazo eran los 14,5-15 y a largo plazo (6-8 años) unos 16-18
> 
> Sobre el entorno de 14-15 , uno ya se puede volver a plantear meterla en cartera pero vamos tampoco esperes revalorizaciones de doble dígito.
> Es un valor defensivo con una buena gestión pero que tanto la rentabilidad como el precio es el que es.
> ...




Top 5 Mensual Compra BESTINVER
Valor C-V Compra
EBRO FOODS	64.735	64.735
ARCEL.MITTAL	6.104 6.744
PROSEGUR	4.586 4.586
ELECNOR	4.394 4.394
ACERINOX	2.877 3.327

Ha comprado 64.735 acciones de ebro, es poco mas de 1 millón de euros... así como entrada fuerte...no lo veo


----------



## bertok (8 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> Por hablar de algo, seguro que por aquí alguien con funciones en puesto de responsabilidad en su empresa nos puede dar unas pinceladas sobre el tema Gowex.
> 
> ...



Es imposible hacerlo sólo.

Al loro porque en las cloacas de la resistencia internetera se dice que cobraba en acciones y las iba colocando en el mercado a precios estratosféricos.

Se han podido sacar decenas de millones de leuros. Los suficientes como para haber preparado bien el Plan B y en 1 ó 2 años disfrutar de una larga y placentera vida sin preocupaciones.


----------



## IRobot (8 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> mañana, uno que se la juega a mi entender, o algo:



Y Airbus en el CAC también ha acabado justo en soporte. Me da que mañana van a ir de la mano en lo que hagan.


----------



## ane agurain (8 Jul 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Y Airbus en el CAC también ha acabado justo en soporte. Me da que mañana van a ir de la mano en lo que hagan.



Yo, la mini-lista que sigo, porque considero que en breve deberían rebotar "algo", coger y salir por patas con un mísero %, si no hay miedo y se tercia es:

gordos:
acs
airbus

intermedios:
liberbank

chicharrillos premium:
cementos
bio

chicharros solo para locos sin apego a su dinero *(a ver si así se entiende)*
fersa
tavex
solaria
uralita
vocento




y sobre EBRO, lo que queramos de fundamentales, pero la realidad es esta:







Espero que estén haciendo lo que Tono dice y la levanten en breve. Por cierto, el gráfico de Fer, es muy muy parecido a este, con precio en la directriz










leed antes de que quiten el PDF:
http://www.miguelgallardo.es/gowex.pdf


y Tono:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/549151-maderas-nobles-sierra-segura.html

ahí ahí tienes


----------



## Gekko_ (8 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> Por hablar de algo, seguro que por aquí alguien con funciones en puesto de responsabilidad en su empresa nos puede dar unas pinceladas sobre el tema Gowex.
> 
> ...



A mi me parece que te has dejado la que, para mi, es la gran pregunta. Todas estas dudas que planteas se resume en que vives en un país que es una puta broma, una caricatura. Un país con una crisis de valores acojonante, donde se busca el pelotazo fácil, rápido y sin esfuerzo. Y no importa si para ello hay que estafar, engañar o mentir. No importa. Igual que les importa un huevo que le pillen, porque carecen de integridad, de honor o de lo que conocemos como verguenza torera. Pillan a políticos en una corruptela, hasta con grabaciones y todo y se la suda completamente, no solo no dimite ni dios, es que hasta se hacen las victimas. Es acojonante. Y a este tío le pillan y es capaz de aguantar la mentira hasta el día antes. A mi me produce sonrojo ver el vídeo en el que el tío, con todo el morro del mundo se dirige ayer a sus empleados para decirles que todo es mentira y que van a poner wifi hasta en gotham. Es sencillamente, acojonante. 

Todo esto hasta podría ser controlado si hubiera un órgano supervisor eficiente y responsable. Lamentablemente, y dado que este país es un chiste, tenemos unos órganos supervisores que son un puto cachondeo, unos órganos controlados no por técnicos auditores, sino por políticos incapaces que han convertido esos órganos exclusivamente en nidos para colocar enchufados y familiares. Lo de la CNMV es vergonzante. Ya les han metido 2 goles en menos de 1 año, y seguro que hay mas muertos bajo la alfombra. El banco de España ni vió venir la burbuja inmobiliaria. Y el tribunal de cuentas es incapaz de detectar ni una misera irregularidad en uno de los países mas corruptos de Europa. ¿Cómo lo va a detectar si en lugar de técnicos ponen en sus puestos a secretarias como la hija del secretario de estado, que no tienen ni el BUP acabado?.

No, para mi las preguntas no son esas. Para mi la pregunta misteriosa es como una empresa americana que hasta ese momento solo había mirado empresas del nasdaq, de repente, pone sus ojos en una empresa española que cotiza en un mercado secundario. Si eso salió de ellos por un "mira, pasábamos por el MAB de España, vimos una empresa con un nombre raro y nos dió por investigar" o si por el contrario "alguien" les incitó para que lo hicieran. Y si fue alguien, porqué lo hizo.


----------



## ane agurain (8 Jul 2014)

> No, para mi las preguntas no son esas. Para mi la pregunta misteriosa es como una empresa americana que hasta ese momento solo había mirado empresas del nasdaq, de repente, pone sus ojos en una empresa española que cotiza en un mercado secundario. Si eso salió de ellos por un "mira, pasábamos por el MAB de España, vimos una empresa con un nombre raro y nos dió por investigar" o si por el contrario "alguien" les incitó para que lo hicieran. Y si fue alguien, porqué lo hizo.




yo creo que esto no ha salido de ellos. 
Aunque hay una mínima posibilidad que la estudiasen tras el contrato de NY...


> La Corporación de Desarrollo Económico de la Ciudad de Nueva York (NYCEDC) ha confirmado a elEconomista que está al corriente del fraude de GOWEX y que busca alternativas para evitar interrumpir el servicio ofrecido por la española a varias áreas de la Gran Manzana.
> 
> Según explican desde la NYCEDC, "somos conscientes de la situación de GOWEX y estamos trabajando en una solución que evite interrumpir el servicio a nuestros corredores de Internet sin cables alrededor de las cinco grandes vecindades de la urbe". De hecho, la ciudad de Nueva York mostró de nuevo su compromiso para continuar ofreciendo WiFi a lo largo de toda la Gran Manzana.
> 
> ...




alguien aquí se ha puesto corto, o a medias con el fondo, le da el soplo a batman, y a esperar...

se miran las posiciones cortas en el último mes o un poco más y


... a esperar


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (8 Jul 2014)

Seguramente en las próximas horas los ayuntamientos harán públicos los contratos y las facturas, para ayudar a los estafados a esclarecer el asunto. No me cabe la menor duda.

---------- Post added 08-jul-2014 at 01:23 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> yo creo que esto no ha salido de ellos.
> Aunque hay una mínima posibilidad que la estudiasen tras el contrato de NY...
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.ecestaticos.com/file/69424fce9c495d2ccda595edfd161ad2/1404743568.pdf (siguiendo enlace de Stone)

Question: Who is to expose the misdeeds of such fraudsters? 
Answer: Short sellers, as the Gowex case clearly demonstrates. In fact, the empirical evidence supports 
short sellers even further. Auditors, regulators, lawyers, investment bankers, and others rarely detect 
fraud. *Insiders and short sellers do*.


Por cierto, ya que me he colao para hacer un par de comentarios sobre el tema del mes, en relación a tu post anterior quería preguntarte si incluirías a Arcelor??


----------



## atman (8 Jul 2014)

Market Top? Meet The $1 Billion Company With Zero Revenues | Zero Hedge

Y no es gowex...


----------



## ane agurain (8 Jul 2014)

yo, mientras el RSI siga así, para abajo, no tocaba, eso *YO*







---------- Post added 07-jul-2014 at 17:53 ----------




atman dijo:


> Market Top? Meet The $1 Billion Company With Zero Revenues | Zero Hedge
> 
> Y no es gowex...



hoy +42%


grafico 1 mes:







grafico 5 dias







decimos de volatilidad en el MAB?


----------



## Tono (8 Jul 2014)

Buenos días.



> El auditor es el responsable de que las cuentas reflejen su imagen fiel y responde por los daños y perjuicios que se deriven del incumplimiento de sus obligaciones. Responde solidariamente tanto el auditor que haya firmado el informe como la sociedad de auditoría. La acción para exigir la responsabilidad prescribe a los cuatro años a contar desde la fecha del informe de auditoría. Debe contar con una fianza o seguro de responsabilidad civil proporcional a su volumen de negocio.



Por lo tanto toda la responsabilidad de las cuentas de Gowex se reparte entre el consejero delegado de la empresa (que puede presentar documentación falsa al auditor) y el auditor.

Tanto CNMV como BME son simplemente reguladores de mercado. Vigilan que haya transparencia en los movimientos de acciones, que no haya situaciones de abuso, que los movimientos de acciones se ajusten a la normativa: 

http://www.bolsasymercados.es/mab/e...Reglamento MAB feb 2013 Texto Consolidado.pdf


La misión de la CNMV y BME es suspender la cotización cuando sea pertinente, cada uno de ellos tiene unas competencias determinadas, y ahí acaba su responsabilidad.


----------



## ponzi (8 Jul 2014)

Aquí hay uno que se ofrece a comprar acciones de Gowex

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/550306-compro-acciones-de-gowex.html


----------



## Tio Masclet (8 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Aquí hay uno que se ofrece a comprar acciones de Gowex
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/550306-compro-acciones-de-gowex.html



La gloria es para los valientes.


----------



## ponzi (8 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una acción no se desploma un 70% en dos días si el núcleo duro de la empresa no esta vendiendo.Los reguladores españoles han permitido, sin ninguna justificación, que la acción cotizase dos días cuando en París estaba suspendida.

Esto es duro decirlo pero si vemos el gráfico ,hay muchas papeletas de que Jenaro se haya dedicado a colocar papel. A bote pronto vendiendo desde Abril podemos estar hablando de una cifra 100-500 mill que por supuesto no estarán en España


----------



## Topongo (8 Jul 2014)

Madre mia enagas que apertura otra vez.
A este paso los 26 nos lo ventilamos en nada...
Un BME en toda regla


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jul 2014)

Guanos dias gacelillas 

continuamos con la segunda pata bajista , servidor cierra largos 10950 en 10915 :: y carga cortos :Baile:

estamos cerca de un brutal rally alcista , no mas de un par de sesiones para que se inicie y objetivo en los 12k ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (8 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> continuamos con la segunda pata bajista , servidor cierra largos 10950 en 10915 :: y carga cortos :Baile:
> 
> estamos cerca de un brutal rally alcista , no mas de un par de sesiones para que se inicie y objetivo en los 12k ienso:



cuántas patas tiene el gato?


empiezan BBVA y Santander a cotizar diferente


----------



## Tono (8 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Una acción no se desploma un 70% en dos días si el núcleo duro de la empresa no esta vendiendo.Los reguladores españoles han permitido, sin ninguna justificación, que la acción cotizase dos días cuando en París estaba suspendida.
> 
> Esto es duro decirlo pero si vemos el gráfico ,hay muchas papeletas de que Jenaro se haya dedicado a colocar papel. A bote pronto vendiendo desde Abril podemos estar hablando de una cifra 100-500 mill que por supuesto no estarán en España



En ese caso, si un juez denuncia mediante, comprueba que hubo dejadez en las funciones de ambas instituciones podría pedir responsabilidad. 
Pero hablamos de como mucho dos días de cotización. 
Y aún así veo difícil que un juez pueda decir que un desconocido blog americano llamado Gotham es algo tan importante como para ser tenido en cuenta desde el primer momento.

...total hablamos por hablar.
aquí al final se irá todo el mundo para su casa a vivir la vida y no habrá pasado nada


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jul 2014)

cerramos cortitos 10915 en 10850 y abrimos largos pa rebotito intradia :Baile:


----------



## ane agurain (8 Jul 2014)

Sacuden IAG de momento.
levantan los putos cementos y Airbus, de la mini lista de anoche. a ver hasta donde.
da miedo tocar aún


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jul 2014)

gacelillas comenzad a comprar ibex , el subidon es inminente :bla:


----------



## Namreir (8 Jul 2014)

Sois unos asustaviejas y lo sabeis.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jul 2014)

soltamos larguitos 10850 en 10880 y cargamos nuevamente cortos , el gap 3205 del eurostoxxx50 sera cerrado y luego subidon del bueno :Baile:


----------



## Ladrillófilo (8 Jul 2014)

http://www.eldiario.es/economia/Documento-Jenaro-Gowex-correo-empleados_0_279272158.html lol


----------



## decloban (8 Jul 2014)

Por si le sirve a alguien mi modesto análisis.

El sector de construcción y materiales europeo esta mostrando debilidad aunque aun no ha perdido la tendencia alcista.

El de alimentación/bebida desde mayo le han dado un buen empujón pero aun sigue siendo menos fuerte que el mercado. Yo me esperaría pero lo tendría en el punto de mira.

El sector de retail que se comentaba en una noticia totalmente plano y con debilidad respecto al mercado, yo no entraría.

Aclaro que estoy hablando de supersecortes luego habría que mirar el sector y subsector.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Jul 2014)

Obviamente a primera hora fuera de Edreams. Si no rebotaba en apertura... No lo va a hacer.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jul 2014)

Oye compadre , dicen que tienes una pillada fueltecita en gowex , porque no escapaste a tiempo como ajetreo ? ienso:

---------- Post added 08-jul-2014 at 10:14 ----------

te pudo la codicia eh :ouch:


----------



## IRobot (8 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Obviamente a primera hora fuera de Edreams. Si no rebotaba en apertura... No lo va a hacer.



Otros que se han lucido. Salen a bolsa a un determinado precio diciendo que crecerán, plan de negocio y tal y pascual y en dos meses salen de nuevo diciendo que no cumplirán objetivos y que los márgenes se han deteriorado. WTF? Y quieren que creamos que eso no lo sabían dos meses antes? 
Si es que como decía ayer falta vergüenza en este país.... :no:


----------



## ghkghk (8 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Oye compadre , dicen que tienes una pillada fueltecita en gowex , porque no escapaste a tiempo como ajetreo ? ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-jul-2014 at 10:14 ----------
> 
> te pudo la codicia eh :ouch:




Fueltecita dice... Ya que no comentaste mis resultados de 2013, te invito a que lo hagas con los del 2014 cuando los postee...

---------- Post added 08-jul-2014 at 10:18 ----------




IRobot dijo:


> Otros que se han lucido. Salen a bolsa a un determinado precio diciendo que crecerán, plan de negocio y tal y pascual y en dos meses salen de nuevo diciendo que no cumplirán objetivos y que los márgenes se han deteriorado. WTF? Y quieren que creamos que eso no lo sabían dos meses antes?
> Si es que como decía ayer falta vergüenza en este país.... :no:





El tema es que el precio de la OPV era obviamente una broma de mal gusto, así como los precios objetivos de los diferentes analistos. 

Pero creí que tras los -10% y -36% posteriores a resultados, y un par de días estabilizado, la compra alrededor de los 5 euros tenía más margen de subida que de caída. 

Pero vamos, parece ser que antes veremos el 0 que el 10 que le siguen atribuyendo.


----------



## mpbk (8 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Sacuden IAG de momento.
> levantan los putos cementos y Airbus, de la mini lista de anoche. a ver hasta donde.
> da miedo tocar aún



a ver si sube cementooooos d emi corazoon

los cortos de sacyr bien, faltan 0.1€ para cerrar


----------



## garpie (8 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Market Top? Meet The $1 Billion Company With Zero Revenues | Zero Hedge
> 
> Y no es gowex...



Buenísima la cita con la que empieza el artículo. Me la guardo para ponérmela de firma.


----------



## Robopoli (8 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Dos fondos de Metavalor entre los 25 mejores del año
> 
> Metavalor 15,19%
> Metavalor internacional 12,08%
> ...



Ponzi,
Estoy valorando meter algo en Metavalor Internacional y en Global. 
¿Sabes si hay alguna comisión de reembolso durante el primer año como bestinver? ¿O en teoría podría sacar el dinero desde el primer día sin comisiones?
La idea es dejarlo a muy largo plazo pero ya tengo una parte importante pillada hasta diciembre en bestinver (so pena de comsión de un 3%) y estaría más tranquilo sabiendo que puedo sacarlo si cayera una hecatombe mundial...
Gracias por adelantado!!


----------



## Tio Masclet (8 Jul 2014)

Eurona: buen pelotazo entre ayer y hoy, alguien se va a pegar unas buenas vacaciones a su costa: +36%.


----------



## Tonto Simon (8 Jul 2014)

Que crack!!


Carta que ha mandado Jenaro ésta mañana a sus trabajadores (según informa Eldiario.es)
Jenaro (Gowex) sigue con acceso a correo corporativo y manda un mail a sus empleados
- El presidente de GoWex ha enviado un correo electrónico a primerísima hora de la mañana a su plantilla volviendo a pedir perdón 
- El correo constata que sigue teniendo acceso a material sensible por lo que podría borrar o cambiar el dinero de cuentas 
- Se despide de sus empleados dedicándoles un poema de Kipling "If".
El fundador de Gowex, Jenaro García, sigue teniendo acceso a su correo electrónico tal y como demuestra el hecho de que esta misma mañana enviara a la plantilla de la empresa este correo que reproducimos en su integridad (y literalidad incluidas posibles faltas de ortografía) desde su cuenta corporativa:
From: Jenaro Garcia 
Date: 2014-07-08 6:29 GMT+02:00 
Subject: Si 
To: "Jero, (Gowex)" 
Cc: Newsletter
Hola
Estoy seguro que todos habéis quedado altamente decepcionados con mi comportamiento y no es para menos. Se que he causado un daño irreparable a todos vosotros y a muchos de vuestros amigos y familias.
Se que lo mismo ha resultado en el caso de todos los inversores que también como vosotros han creido en mi.
Se que el perdón que pido y el ponerme a disposición de la justicia colaborando con ella como estoy haciendo, no es suficiente para reparar el daño.
Se que ahora carezco de la credibilidad necesaria para poder comentar las cosas que voy a transmitir aquí, pero no me distingo por conformarme con lo que otros piensan y por ello me atrevo a hablaros de esta forma.
Quiero transmitiros mi desolación por lo que ha sucedido y quiero que sepáis que siempre os excluire de cualquier tipo de relación con los hechos negativos de esta situación. No faltaba más.
Quiero que sepáis que mi visión ha sido siempre que el proyecto es el mejor proyecto del mundo, por el que TODOS habéis y estáis luchando por encima de lo que podría pensarse como normal para cualquier persona. 
Quiero que sepáis que os agradezco vuestro trabajo y profesionalidad y que sepáis que sois una GENTE EXTRAORDINARIA y que nadie en el mundo ha pasado por una experiencia laboral y humana como la que estais pasando y vais a pasar. Yo no me iría de GOWEX por nada del mundo, dado que va a forjar el caracter y personalidad de los que decidan realizar la travesía. 
Siempre me ha gustado decir que el equipo GOWEX hacía posible lo imposible y eso es lo que yo hacía creer a la gente sin fijarme en que muy probablemente erais realmente capaces de ello.
Quiero pediros que trabajéis codo con codo con los directores y que no lo hagais por mi sino que lo hagais por vosotros. Este proyecto estoy convencido de que se puede sacar, lógicamente con un alcance y ambición diferente al que yo he planteado siempre pero después hacerlo crecer de forma extraordinaria y llevarlo donde os merecéis y donde se merece el proyecto y los accionistas.
Quiero que sepáis que mis acciones están a disposición y que si se encuentran inversores, serán la parte que se pueda capitalizar y por lo tanto no perjudicar, mejor dicho, perjudicar menos a los accionistas.
Así mismo, los que me conocéis sabéis que estoy enamorado del proyecto y que mi vida ha sido siempre luchar y trabajar ciegamente por el proyecto noche y día. Sabeis que mis viajes y esfuerzos han sido incansables y que el proyecto iba creciendo cada vez más y que he metido invertido aquí todo mi dinero y que incluso me he endeudado para poder sostener la acción en las ultimas semanas. Así mismo he metido a mi familia y amigos como inversores y como proveedores.
Sin duda no he podido estar con vosotros dando la cara ayer dado que estaba, como sabréis dando la cara donde la tengo que dar ahora. Sabéis que mi filosofía es asumir siempre las consecuencias de las decisiones que cada uno tomamos y por ello encarar el triunfo y la victoria pero también las consecuencias negativas que de esas decisiones puedan derivar.
Siempe estoy en proyectos y ahora estoy en un nuevo proyecto que es el de asumir las consecuencias de mis decisiones actuaciones y tratar de reparar el daño infringido y hacerlo con dignidad, aprendiendo de ello haciéndome mas fuerte, como he hecho siempre.
Ahora para despedirme quiero mostraros uno de mis poemas favoritos. Desde que perdí a mi familia, siempre... siempre he buscado un apoyo y este poema nunca... nunca me ha fallado.
"If" Rudyard Kipling
Si... Si puedes mantener en su lugar tu cabeza cuando todos a tu alrededor, han perdido la suya y te culpan de ello. Si crees en ti mismo cuando todo el mundo duda de ti, pero también dejas lugar a sus dudas. Si puedes esperar y no cansarte de la espera; o si, siendo engañado, no respondes con engaños, o si, siendo odiado, no te domina el odio Y aun así no pareces demasiado bueno o demasiado sabio. Si puedes soñar y no hacer de los sueños tu amo; Si puedes pensar y no hacer de tus pensamientos tu único objetivo; Si puedes conocer al triunfo y la derrota, y tratar de la misma manera a esos dos impostores. Si puedes soportar oír toda la verdad que has dicho, tergiversada por malhechores para engañar a los necios. O ver cómo se rompe todo lo que has creado en tu vida, y agacharte para reconstruírlo con herramientas maltrechas. Si puedes amontonar todo lo que has ganado y arriesgarlo todo a un solo lanzamiento ; y perderlo, y empezar de nuevo desde el principio y no decir ni una palabra sobre tu pérdida. Si puedes forzar tu corazón y tus nervios y tus tendones, para seguir adelante mucho después de haberlos perdido, y resistir cuando no haya nada en ti salvo la voluntad que te dice: "Resiste!". Si puedes hablar a las masas y conservar tu virtud. o caminar junto a reyes, y no distanciarte de los demás. Si ni amigos ni enemigos pueden herirte. Si todos cuentan contigo, pero ninguno demasiado. Si puedes llenar el inexorable minuto, con sesenta segundos de lucha bravia... Tuya es la Tierra y todo lo que hay en ella, y lo que es más: serás un hombre, hijo mío.

DOCUMENTO | Jenaro (Gowex) sigue con acceso a correo corporativo y manda un mail a sus empleados


----------



## Chila (8 Jul 2014)

Este tipo es un puto caradura profesional.
Poemitas con la que ha liado.
Si eres un delincuente, coño, con clase, no con estas gilipoyadas.
"Si, os he estafado y os jodeis".
Dignidad, no babosear como un bebe...


----------



## Topongo (8 Jul 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Eurona: buen pelotazo entre ayer y hoy, alguien se va a pegar unas buenas vacaciones a su costa: +36%.



Pelotazo bueno de cojones...
yo sigo sin entenderlo con este valor creo que a la larga lo veremos más abajo no tiene ni pies ni cabeza clientes/deuda etc... pero doctores tiene la iglesia...


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jul 2014)

el peponeo del bueno esta a la vuelta de la esquina , advertidos quedan gacelones :no:


----------



## Tio Masclet (8 Jul 2014)

Y Bankia ojo, que parece buscar el 1,40. Al igual que el Sabadell hacia los 2,40.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jul 2014)

cerramos cortos 10880 en 10830 y cargamos largos con tres cullons :Baile:


----------



## ponzi (8 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Ponzi,
> Estoy valorando meter algo en Metavalor Internacional y en Global.
> ¿Sabes si hay alguna comisión de reembolso durante el primer año como bestinver? ¿O en teoría podría sacar el dinero desde el primer día sin comisiones?
> La idea es dejarlo a muy largo plazo pero ya tengo una parte importante pillada hasta diciembre en bestinver (so pena de comsión de un 3%) y estaría más tranquilo sabiendo que puedo sacarlo si cayera una hecatombe mundial...
> Gracias por adelantado!!



No hay comisión de reembolso. Yo entre en enero saque una parte en abril y me reenganche en mayo. El minimo tanto para las aportaciones iniciales como las adicionales esta mucho mas abajo que en bestinver, aquí solo te piden 60 eu mínimo. El dinero que gestiona metavalor no es el mismo que gestiona bestinver, en un caso serán unos 100-200 mill y en el otro mas de 10000 mill.Eso si por mi experiencia a no ser que veas caídas importantes no te recomiendo hacer demasiadas veces lo que yo hice, cuando vendes hacienda retiene su parte al igual que con los depósitos.


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (8 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Pelotazo bueno de cojones...
> yo sigo sin entenderlo con este valor creo que a la larga lo veremos más abajo no tiene ni pies ni cabeza clientes/deuda etc... pero doctores tiene la iglesia...



Yo me quede pillado y ahora me pongo stop y haber si recupero una buena parte. 
A mi personalmente sí que me gusta la empresa. Sí que tiene infraestructura propia Wimax que en debería ser su principal negocio. El Wimax no permite la misma velocidad de conexión que LTE pero es mucho más barato de montar. Solución muy buena para zonas rurales donde no creo que llegue la fibra o el LTE en muchos años. Su competidor más similar es Iberbanda, que por lo que he visto fue adquirida por Telefónica por unos 60 millones (más o menos lo que cuesta ahora Eurona).


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jul 2014)

comprad coño , objetivo 12k :Baile:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 Jul 2014)

Muy sano esto...::::


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jul 2014)

no digais que no MV zahori no advirtio del inminente rally alcista :no:


----------



## elpatatero (8 Jul 2014)

Semiguanuoooo


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Obama es un tocanarices de cuidado
> 
> Alpha Natural Resources Inc. Settlement | Enforcement | US EPA
> 
> ...



un ejemplo claro de como un tío y unos lameculos de su ego personal destruyen una industria entera


----------



## rufus (8 Jul 2014)

Pilladas unas map a 2,87 pa los nietos que nunca tendre


----------



## JimTonic (8 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> Por hablar de algo, seguro que por aquí alguien con funciones en puesto de responsabilidad en su empresa nos puede dar unas pinceladas sobre el tema Gowex.
> 
> ...




ruiz mateos metio en el ajo a todos los vecinos de su pueblo que los conocia desde hace muchiisimo tiempo, ahora la mujer va a misa y cuando va a comulgar todo el mundo la insulta, para que te haga suna idea de como son esta gente.

Ha arruniado a familias enteras de multiples pueblso de andazulia, y a los propios trabajadores de sus empresas también los timó


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no digais que no MV zahori no advirtio del inminente rally alcista :no:



estoy escribiendo como el cu.. :o


----------



## ponzi (8 Jul 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> un ejemplo claro de como un tío y unos lameculos de su ego personal destruyen una industria entera



Aquí el problema es que si Obama se dedica a meter multas y sobrecostes que suponen 200-400 mill mas, la caja no va aguantar 2 años mas que es cuando seran las próximas elecciones.Tanto arch como anr necesitan esa caja para sobrevivir al menos hasta el precio del carbón vuelva a subir,recordemos que ademas estan endeudadas.Si por lo que sea la caja se acaba,el negocio no genera free cash flow y la deuda no se reduce se verán obligados a realizar ampliaciones de capital.Una ampliación de capital con una baja capitalizacion es de lo peor que le puede pasar a un accionista. Por lo poco que he leído en la prensa americana parece que anr esta mejor que arch.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jul 2014)

vamos coño comprad , que es España coño :Baile:


----------



## Topongo (8 Jul 2014)

AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> Yo me quede pillado y ahora me pongo stop y haber si recupero una buena parte.
> A mi personalmente sí que me gusta la empresa. Sí que tiene infraestructura propia Wimax que en debería ser su principal negocio. El Wimax no permite la misma velocidad de conexión que LTE pero es mucho más barato de montar. Solución muy buena para zonas rurales donde no creo que llegue la fibra o el LTE en muchos años. Su competidor más similar es Iberbanda, que por lo que he visto fue adquirida por Telefónica por unos 60 millones (más o menos lo que cuesta ahora Eurona).



Bueno a ver si entonces me entero...
El Wimax funciona mas o menos regular y bastante mal en zonas montañosas, la cobertura lte irá llegando , es tan pequeño el nicho de mercado que dudo mucho que con 30.000 clientes (no olvidemos el proyecto por el que en teoria en la zona rural se debe navegar a 10Mb no dentro de demasiado)
6M€ de deuda 30.000 clientes y una fama bastante mala, con poquitas antenas wimax (a qué me recordará esto) como toda su infraestructura y que solo puede ser revendedor...
No se, con perdidas recurrentes con deuda de 6.000.000, una masa de 30.000 clientes y competencia YO PERSONALMENTE la unica razón que veo para estar dentro es que se confie en una OPA.


----------



## mpbk (8 Jul 2014)

joder como le lo estoy pasando...

ya os dije que estabamos en corrección coñoooooooooooooooooooooooooo

ha caido 400 pips el ibex desde que cerré largos a LP, la resistencia al puto tick desde hace mesess!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> joder como le lo estoy pasando...
> 
> ya os dije que estabamos en corrección coñoooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> ha caido 400 pips el ibex desde que cerré largos a LP, la resistencia al puto tick desde hace mesess!!!!!!!!!!!



ahora vas a ver lo que es una correcion pero parriba


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (8 Jul 2014)

Entro en liberbank a 0.69 y la tiran a 0.67.... no digo el stop porque me barren


----------



## Hannibal (8 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Aquí el problema es que si Obama se dedica a meter multas y sobrecostes que suponen 200-400 mill mas, la caja no va aguantar 2 años mas que es cuando seran las próximas elecciones.Tanto arch como anr necesitan esa caja para sobrevivir al menos hasta el precio del carbón vuelva a subir,recordemos que ademas estan endeudadas.Si por lo que sea la caja se acaba,el negocio no genera free cash flow y la deuda no se reduce se verán obligados a realizar ampliaciones de capital.Una ampliación de capital con una baja capitalizacion es de lo peor que le puede pasar a un accionista. Por lo poco que he leído en la prensa americana parece que anr esta mejor que arch.



Yo nunca he entrado en el carbón; sólo lo veo desde fuera por lo que escribís aquí, pero si me preguntais, os diré que cualquiera diría que Obama está como loco porque quiebren todas las carboneras. Y es que si lo pensamos, si el carbón desaparece o al menos les obligan a subir precios... la burbuja del gas de esquisto debería aguantar algún tiempo más al desaparecer un competidor directo y poder subir márgenes, ¿me equivoco?


----------



## mpbk (8 Jul 2014)

y ayer avisó aker......

que no me hagáis caso a mi que pensáis que soy un troll lo entiendo, pero a aker si coño, que es compañero coño

¿DAX 120 PUNTITOS AL SUR...? - Foros de Bolsa: Foro de DIAS DE BOLSA

---------- Post added 08-jul-2014 at 11:42 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora vas a ver lo que es una correcion pero parriba



reza para que aguante 100 pips abajo el ibex, sino la corrección será guapa.


----------



## rufus (8 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> y ayer avisó aker......
> 
> que no me hagáis caso a mi que pensáis que soy un troll lo entiendo, pero a aker si coño, que es compañero coño
> 
> ...



Quiero el gap de los 9400 coño!


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> y ayer avisó aker......
> 
> que no me hagáis caso a mi que pensáis que soy un troll lo entiendo, pero a aker si coño, que es compañero coño
> 
> ...



ni gota coñocimiento :ouch:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ni gota coñocimiento :ouch:



Le falta FED.


----------



## ZionWatch (8 Jul 2014)

Vaya con los achuchones.

Ajustando stops...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 Jul 2014)

ZionWatch dijo:


> Vaya con los achuchones.
> 
> Ajustando stops...



Eso es lo que quieren...que ajustemos stops para luego :: y si no ajustamos, pues ::. Al final da igual. Menudo añito que llevo...


----------



## mpbk (8 Jul 2014)

dentro sacyr e iag

---------- Post added 08-jul-2014 at 12:14 ----------

orden compra oil 030pips abajo donde esta ahora


----------



## Topongo (8 Jul 2014)

MApfre ya hasta el 2,5 ni tocar no AT-teros? Tengo que ir pensando mi salida con triple tirabuzón de enagas (tampoco hay prisa) y que hacer luego...


----------



## Durmiente (8 Jul 2014)

Me extrañaría bastante que ya hubiéramos visto los mínimos de hoy.

Pero todo puede ser...

---------- Post added 08-jul-2014 at 12:36 ----------

Hay que ver lo tranquilo que está el hilo hoy (en comparación con el día de ayer...)


----------



## mpbk (8 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> dentro sacyr e iag
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-jul-2014 at 12:14 ----------
> 
> orden compra oil 030pips abajo donde esta ahora



ole las sacyr, compra en minimos:XX:


----------



## James Bond (8 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> dentro sacyr e iag
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-jul-2014 at 12:14 ----------
> 
> orden compra oil 030pips abajo donde esta ahora



En IAG le acompaño...


----------



## javiorz (8 Jul 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> En IAG le acompaño...



Qué perspectivas tiene para IAG? :Baile:


----------



## James Bond (8 Jul 2014)

javiorz dijo:


> Qué perspectivas tiene para IAG? :Baile:



a 5€ fácilmente...


----------



## amago45 (8 Jul 2014)

Los datos Macro de UK han sido malos malos malos, así que todo para abajo.
Mas o menos en el Ibex por 10.780 andaría un primer nivel de soporte ...


----------



## Crash (8 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> y ayer avisó aker......
> 
> que no me hagáis caso a mi que pensáis que soy un troll lo entiendo, pero a aker si coño, que es compañero coño
> 
> ¿DAX 120 PUNTITOS AL SUR...? - Foros de Bolsa: Foro de DIAS DE BOLSA





mpbk dijo:


> *diasdebolsa?* jajajaj otro que es multinicksbusted crónico..*yo nunca he ido ahi.*
> 
> y que soy el mejor, a los datos me remito...nada más.
> 
> ...





http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-money-safe-from-yellen-181.html#post11643235

Mentir es pecado. :rolleye:


----------



## mpbk (8 Jul 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> En IAG le acompaño...



claro que si, 

uniros a la fiestaaaaaaaa, 

ya vamos por 100 euricos a sacyr.....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jul 2014)

Crash dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-money-safe-from-yellen-181.html#post11643235
> 
> Mentir es pecado. :rolleye:



 saca ya ese informe secreto


----------



## mpbk (8 Jul 2014)

Crash dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-money-safe-from-yellen-181.html#post11643235
> 
> Mentir es pecado. :rolleye:



oooo entre para ver los de gowex......mira que es ud malpensado

pero aker domina bastante, todo hay que decir.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Jul 2014)

Rojos días,

la que esta liando Claca...
Fear follows Gotham City as firm seeks more scalps | City A.M.


----------



## Tono (8 Jul 2014)

Mira que os tengo avisados que no lo citéis, que es mu cansino
pero aún sólo con las citas me parto la caja con el trolaco (anillo, fotos en calzoncillos, días de bolsa)

...como yo también soy un cansino que se repite más que el ajo:

Continúan las caídas desde el viernes, el timing leoncio no falla.
Hay que tirar los precios para comprar barato antes de la salida de resultados, subirán de nuevo con las buenas noticias y se hará caja.

estrategia leoncia de libro: comprar barato, vender caro
estrategia gacelera: comprar caro, ver subir el valor y vender cuando salta el SL mediante una vela desplumadora (aquella que, en beneficio de la gacela, se utiliza para limitar sus pérdidas)

Como se ve el efecto Gowex (hasta se han olvidado en el MAB de que alguna vez existió) nada tiene que ver con esta caída. 

Seguimos vigilantes para ver en que punto quieren empezar a darle la vuelta al IBEX. ¿10500?
Me estoy planteando meterle un tiro a Ferrovial si baja de 15,40 y dejar el SAN para otra ocasión si no lo bajan a donde yo quiero (menos de 7,50)

* felicidades a los enagaseosos


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Jul 2014)

Linde (Banco de España): Ni siquiera sabía que existiera una empresa llamada Gowex - Noticias de Economía

sigo lamiendo mis heridas en GOWEX ::::
de eurona, ni hablamos.... como dice mi señora, creo que me dedicare a comprar lingotes de oro y guardarlos debajo del colchón...


----------



## docjones (8 Jul 2014)

A mi me tienta ferrovial y me tienta BME. Lo confieso.


----------



## Tono (8 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Rojos días,
> 
> la que esta liando Claca...
> Fear follows Gotham City as firm seeks more scalps | City A.M.



Este foro ha sido el Gotham patrio, donde toda la debacle de España y del IBEX se predijo con años de antelación... y nunca saldremos en los periódicos.

es el problema de no haber dispuesto de unos milloncejos sobrantes para haberle metido cortos a toda la banca o a las constructoras en su momento. Con lo que aquí se destapó y aplicando unos cortos bien colocados estaríamos nadando en la ambulancia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jul 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Linde (Banco de España): Ni siquiera sabía que existiera una empresa llamada Gowex - Noticias de Economía
> 
> sigo lamiendo mis heridas en GOWEX ::::
> de eurona, ni hablamos.... como dice mi señora, creo que me dedicare a comprar lingotes de oro y guardarlos debajo del colchón...



Y donde dices que vives??????????????? :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (8 Jul 2014)

Compren....está baratísimo:fiufiu:


----------



## Crash (8 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> saca ya ese informe secreto
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



:Aplauso:



Tono dijo:


> Mira que os tengo avisados que no lo citéis, que es mu cansino
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Hmmm, yo es que cuando respondo a alguien le cito. Tenga Ud. un poco de talante.


----------



## decloban (8 Jul 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Los datos Macro de UK han sido malos malos malos, así que todo para abajo.
> Mas o menos en el Ibex por 10.780 andaría un primer nivel de soporte ...



A mi me marca soporte de tendencia 10600. Como caiga mas se puede poner interesante 

Y lo dicho anteriormente, el sector bancario europeo no pinta muy bien y el ibex esta lleno de bancos.


----------



## Tono (8 Jul 2014)

Crash dijo:


> :Aplauso:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, yo es que cuando respondo a alguien le cito. Tenga Ud. un poco de talante.




me estás llamando cascarrabias?

cuidadín, que hoy todavía no he tomado el prozac y se me puede inflar la vena 

(no me hagan caso: perro ladrador... :bla


La prima de riesgo subiendo más de un 3%

*La Asociación de Auditores dice que el caso de Gowex es "atípico" y que el auditor es "el más engañado"*

La Asociacin de Auditores dice que el caso de Gowex es "atpico" y que el auditor es "el ms engaado" - Expansin.com


----------



## yuto (8 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> *La Asociación de Auditores dice que el caso de Gowex es "atípico" y que el auditor es "el más engañado"*
> 
> La Asociacin de Auditores dice que el caso de Gowex es "atpico" y que el auditor es "el ms engaado" - Expansin.com


----------



## ponzi (8 Jul 2014)

yuto dijo:


>



Jajaja

Os doy una pista

Gowex: para recuperar el dinero hay que demandar a Ernst & Young


----------



## Robopoli (8 Jul 2014)

Puede que esté equivocado pero THRM está echando humo en todos los indicadores...
THRM Gentherm Inc XNAS:THRM Stock Quote Price News
Las llevo desde $41.28 y esto pensando en hacer otra carguita.
Del mismo sector LDL está también pidiendo a gritos una entradita.
(siempre hablo de medio plazo...)


----------



## Tono (8 Jul 2014)

¿de qué informe secreto estamos hablando Pirata?
¿lo vais a sacar a la luz o se quedará sólo para los miembros de la 'Sauna Masculina ZAST'?

Esta foto, veo detalles inquietantes por todos los lados.










*Barclays augura subidas del Ibex próximas al 15% en el semestre*



> La Bolsa española será una de las más alcistas de Europa en lo que queda de año, con subidas adicionales de dobles dígitos, según Barclays. La firma británica incluye a dos valores del Ibex en su cartera modelo.
> Los valores elegidos por Barclays son Banco Popular y Mapfre. Las acciones del banco acumulan una subida en lo que va de año próxima al 10%, en línea con el Ibex 35, mientras que Mapfre es el tercer peor valor del índice selectivo en 2014, con un balance negativo próximo al 5%.



Barclays augura subidas del Ibex prximas al 15% en el semestre - Expansin.com


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Jul 2014)

¿Qué opciones tienen los accionistas de Gowex para recuperar su inversión? - elEconomista.es

entonces según lo que dicen aquí, yo puedo venderle las acciones a mi mujer a 0,05 con contrato mercantil, me podría deducir las perdidas y "porsiacaso" mantendríamos las acciones en nuestro patrimonio????


----------



## ghkghk (8 Jul 2014)

Acabo de hacer algo de lo que, quizá, me arrepentiré años.

Si alguien me conoce de haberme leído este tiempo, sabe lo que ha sido.

PS. +3.48%...


----------



## Tono (8 Jul 2014)

No creo que eso colara para Hacienda Langaro. 
De cualquier manera por lo que dicen en el enlace no deberías tener prisa (salvo que tengas tus motivos). 

_*El contribuyente puede emplear las pérdidas para compensar ganancias patrimoniales de los cuatro años siguientes.*_


----------



## Topongo (8 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Acabo de hacer algo de lo que, quizá, me arrepentiré años.
> 
> Si alguien me conoce de haberme leído este tiempo, sabe lo que ha sido.
> 
> PS. +3.48%...



vendiendo o comprando?
Has vuelto a tre? Vender caf???
Ande cuente

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ghkghk (8 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> vendiendo o comprando?
> Has vuelto a tre? Vender caf???
> Ande cuente
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk











:fiufiu:::


----------



## Topongo (8 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> :fiufiu:::



Conprar el chicharraco again??? ::

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ghkghk (8 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Conprar el chicharraco again??? ::
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



:no:


Mi mujer. Y ella le está sacando un piquito ya.

PD. Declaración separada.


----------



## Topongo (8 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> :no:
> 
> 
> Mi mujer. Y ella le está sacando un piquito ya.
> ...



Toponga lleva las enagases de las que fardo... son de ella....

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (8 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Acabo de hacer algo de lo que, quizá, me arrepentiré años.
> 
> Si alguien me conoce de haberme leído este tiempo, sabe lo que ha sido.
> 
> PS. +3.48%...





ghkghk dijo:


> :no:
> 
> 
> Mi mujer. Y ella le está sacando un piquito ya.
> ...



uf que alivio

pensaba que le habías tirado los tejos al butanero

lo otro tiene solución, ya sabes sólo es dinero y eso...


Con lo recio que está guaneando es raro que Pepi no se haya pasado todavía.


----------



## mpbk (8 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ¿de qué informe secreto estamos hablando Pirata?
> ¿lo vais a sacar a la luz o se quedará sólo para los miembros de la 'Sauna Masculina ZAST'?
> 
> Esta foto, veo detalles inquietantes por todos los lados.
> ...



muy optimistas estos......podria subir a 11500 pero no mucho más.


----------



## asador de manteca (8 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> MApfre ya hasta el 2,5 ni tocar no AT-teros? Tengo que ir pensando mi salida con triple tirabuzón de enagas (tampoco hay prisa) y que hacer luego...



De técnico no tengo ni idea, el valor contable de map anda por 2,65 , a mi es una empresa que me gusta y estoy comprando más.

Suerte


----------



## ghkghk (8 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> uf que alivio
> 
> pensaba que le habías tirado los tejos al butanero
> 
> lo otro tiene solución, ya sabes sólo es dinero y eso...




Le acabo de poner SL un 2% por encima de compra. Me lo harán saltar hoy, pero bueno... En esta ya no perdemos.


----------



## Tono (8 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Le acabo de poner SL un 2% por encima de compra. Me lo harán saltar hoy, pero bueno... En esta ya no perdemos.



me alegraría que así fuera pero vaya eggs, u ovarios, que le echáis.

Total, eso de que mañana aparezca un informe malintencionado en un blog, se abra con gap a la baja y a los dos días se chape el chiringuito nunca ha pasado:rolleye:

(toy exagerando, es que personalmente le veo mucho peligro a esa empresa. Cualquier día cuelga un HR y anuncia concurso o ampliación)


----------



## paulistano (8 Jul 2014)

Si comprais iberia porque "va bajado un 5%...."....

Puede ser ue baje hoy un 8% y mañana gap a la baja de 3%.

Ya, ya se....por pasar....todo puede pasar.


El guano viene cuando menos lo esperamos. Y nadie espera guano.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> me alegraría que así fuera pero vaya eggs, u ovarios, que le echáis.
> 
> Total, eso de que mañana aparezca un informe malintencionado en un blog, se abra con gap a la baja y a los dos días se chape el chiringuito nunca ha pasado:rolleye:
> 
> (toy exagerando, es que personalmente le veo mucho peligro a esa empresa. Cualquier día cuelga un HR y anuncia concurso o ampliación)




Pero cómo va a pasar eso si JP Morgan la valora en 10 :XX:

---------- Post added 08-jul-2014 at 14:29 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Si comprais iberia porque "va bajado un 5%...."....
> 
> Puede ser ue baje hoy un 8% y mañana gap a la baja de 3%.
> 
> ...




Pues se va a reir de mí, pero Iberia está en zona de rebotar...


----------



## decloban (8 Jul 2014)

Me acaban de echar de GRF. Ahora estoy fuera totalmente del mercado y a esperar nuevas oportunidades.


----------



## Galifrey (8 Jul 2014)

Buenas,

Una vez finalizado el proceso de deschicharrización y reestructuración de la cartera, me ha quedado la cosa tal que así:

Enagas 30%
BME 20%
CAF 15%
Viscofan 8%
Ferrovial 8%
Grifols 8%

Liquidez 11%

Llevo un par de meses queriendo incrementar posición en viscofan, pero me ha seducido mucho la teoría de Tono de abaratamiento leoncio de las empresas en las que quieren entrar para el segundo semestre. Y desde que Tono expuso su teoría tanto Fer como Grf están bajando disimuladamente.

Con el culo aún dolorido se duda con ganas y se ve con más amor la posición de liquidez.


----------



## javiorz (8 Jul 2014)

Guano para IAG


----------



## tarrito (8 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> El guano viene cuando menos lo esperamos. *Y nadie espera guano*.


----------



## Robopoli (8 Jul 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Una vez finalizado el proceso de deschicharrización y reestructuración de la cartera, me ha quedado la cosa tal que así:
> 
> ...



Grifols está el jodío jugando en la cuerda floja con los 39. No me importaría que los perdiera para hacer una entradita más abajo


----------



## mpbk (8 Jul 2014)

ibex rompiendo soporte, añado cortos
jojojojo cuando usa caiga esto va a ser un infierno. y como un tonto me quede con las mitad del santander a lP.......buf..

---------- Post added 08-jul-2014 at 14:56 ----------

a ver si da entrada oil


----------



## rufus (8 Jul 2014)

Vamos ese GAP de jato


----------



## mpbk (8 Jul 2014)

cierro cortos +40


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jul 2014)

Tono, el informe del que hablo trata de un trolecillo del hilo. Pero es dificil de encontrar, como el polybius. Y al igual que este, si lo lees, puede inducirte a la locura y posterior suicidio.

Mucho cuidado.


Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## tarrito (8 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tono, el informe del que hablo trata de un trolecillo del hilo. Pero es dificil de encontrar, como el polybius. Y al igual que este, si lo lees, puede inducirte a la locura y posterior suicidio.
> 
> Mucho cuidado.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hannibal (8 Jul 2014)

mmm habeis visto el escalón de bme? ienso:


----------



## atman (8 Jul 2014)

A ver si el Ibex contagia un poco al SP, connnnio.....


----------



## Tio Masclet (8 Jul 2014)

El guano hoy, aunque haya estando cayendo poco a poco, todo el día, empieza a calarnos hasta los huesos.
Como siga así la marcha hoy si que vamos a tener que emitir parte de guerra.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jul 2014)

Madre mia los del RACE. Para mejorar la seguridad de las carreteras subvencionar compra de vehículos y peajes de autopistas.... 

GENIUSES!!!!!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Krim (8 Jul 2014)

Vamos, insignificantes yankis y teutones, el trolibex os enseña el camino .

Recuerdo eso sí que los 1992SP los teníamos pendientes, así que yo tampoco estoy demasiado "entusiasmado".


----------



## paulistano (8 Jul 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


>



Nadie que no sea apostol del guano


Mire, mire.....0,8% cuando he escrito......1,5% ahora:Baile:


Amonoh.....ahora si que estan baratas:fiufiu:


----------



## Topongo (8 Jul 2014)

IAG a por el toneulazo 10% a este paso y unas cuantas camino de lOS tonuelitos 5% DOWN CERTIFIED, 
Ya tenemos 10 con más del 3% abajo de los cuales 5 andan por mas del 4


----------



## Tio Masclet (8 Jul 2014)

En Bankia, los cuidatas, defendiendo con uñas y dientes, y leuros, el 1,4.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jul 2014)

El gap 3205 del eurostoxxx50 ha sido cerrado , pense que sucederia mañana , pero bueno ahora toca peponeo del bueno :Baile:


----------



## paulistano (8 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues se va a reir de mí, pero Iberia está en zona de rebotar...



Pues yo soy de los tuyos, de los que cogenel boli y lo pone en la pantalla a ver si veo algo:Baile:


Pero el grafico de iberia no me ha dado para mucho....a simple vista.....hace dos años estaba a 3,xx y ahora va bajado guaneando rectificado la subida que ha tenido.

7% cae ahora.....acojone:cook:


----------



## Krim (8 Jul 2014)

Soy yo, o están distribuyendo la de Dios en el DAX? .


----------



## Tio Masclet (8 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> El gap 3205 del eurostoxxx50 ha sido cerrado , pense que sucederia mañana , pero bueno ahora toca peponeo del bueno :Baile:



Póngase largo, campeón, con quatre cullons.


----------



## paulistano (8 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> IAG a por el toneulazo 10% a este paso y unas cuantas camino de lOS tonuelitos 5% DOWN CERTIFIED,
> Ya tenemos 10 con más del 3% abajo de los cuales 5 andan por mas del 4




Asi empiezan los guanos buenos:Aplauso:

Ahoralas gacelas compran....vuelven a comprar un 5% abajo y ya son himbersoreh a largo8:


Veamos....ahora es de entrar con stop y rezar.


----------



## mpbk (8 Jul 2014)

estamos en plena corrección..

---------- Post added 08-jul-2014 at 15:56 ----------




Krim dijo:


> Soy yo, o están distribuyendo la de Dios en el DAX? .



the distribution has been done hace semanas.

---------- Post added 08-jul-2014 at 15:57 ----------

si no aguanta esta zona el ibex se va 200 pips abajo.


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Jul 2014)

Fran 710 ....


----------



## Robopoli (8 Jul 2014)

Toca día de corrección sana :ouch:


----------



## mpbk (8 Jul 2014)

7.2 el santander se va


----------



## Chila (8 Jul 2014)

Guanosisimas tardes...la que le estan dando a mis ferroviales su p.m....


----------



## James Bond (8 Jul 2014)

Las IAG las espero a 5,5€ mínimo para este año si es que no toca los 6 leuros.

He dicho.

Por cierto guanas tardes a todos.


----------



## Hannibal (8 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> dentro sacyr e iag





Desde luego es hustec el mejor 8:

P.D. Saltó sl en bme, toca buscar reentrada más adelante.


----------



## mpbk (8 Jul 2014)

-2% ibex jajajajaajajaj<a


525 pips desde salida, de nada......

---------- Post added 08-jul-2014 at 16:05 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> Desde luego es hustec el mejor 8:



de lujo, sacyr profit e iag stop.....


----------



## Durmiente (8 Jul 2014)

Parece que se aceleran las caidas...


----------



## Krim (8 Jul 2014)

Pues...estará mayor, será un cascarrabias, no tendrá gusto en gorros, y verá masones, perdón, CMs en todas partes. Pero en lo que es la bolsa estos días por ahora Tono la va clavando.


----------



## mpbk (8 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> -2% ibex jajajajaajajaj<a
> 
> 
> 525 pips desde salida, de nada......
> ...



eso si, no he ganado más que para comisiones.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (8 Jul 2014)

La que ha liado el Jenaro, qué ruina.


----------



## Robopoli (8 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Pues...estará mayor, será un cascarrabias, no tendrá gusto en gorros, y verá masones, perdón, CMs en todas partes. Pero en lo que es la bolsa estos días por ahora Tono la va clavando.



Por eso en el fondo aguantamos sus cosas


----------



## mpbk (8 Jul 2014)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> La que ha liado el Jenaro, qué ruina.



tu crees que el stox baje es por el jenaro?ehhhehhh

estabamos en resistencia coño, mira que avisé.

la carbures esa subiendo un 20%:bla:


----------



## Namreir (8 Jul 2014)

Se hunden las importaciones alemanas, el superavit conercial se dispara hasta las 19.200 millones de euros mensuales.

Vamos a flipar con la que se nos viene encima.

El puti infierno perecera una placida primavera comparado con el futuro que nos espera.

Cuidaros!!!!!!!


----------



## atman (8 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> estamos en plena corrección..
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-jul-2014 at 15:56 ----------
> 
> ...



Oye, te importaría poner el tamaño de letra de tu firma un poco más grande... es que cuando miro la pantalla desde la otra punta de la oficina casi no se lee...


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (8 Jul 2014)

Alquien sabe que le pasa a Sabadell? No vendí en 2,60 por el puto Montoro y ahora... parece que voy a tener que vender con mínimas ganancias. MCeTodo!


----------



## mpbk (8 Jul 2014)

dentro oil uk


----------



## Topongo (8 Jul 2014)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Alquien sabe que le pasa a Sabadell? No vendí en 2,60 por el puto Montoro y ahora... parece que voy a tener que vender con mínimas ganancias. MCeTodo!



Que te ha hecho un topongo ::


----------



## mpbk (8 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Oye, te importaría el tamaño de letra de tu firma un poco más grande... es que cuando miro la pantalla desde la otra punta de la oficina casi no se lee...



perdon,,,,,,,es que indique la resistencia, paaaaaaam, llega a 11200 y bajon del 7%


----------



## FranR (8 Jul 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Fran 710 ....



Estamos a principios de trimestre y no tengo niveles vmm. De momento vamos bien con la caída en segundo semestre, veremos si ha comenzado.

Algunos bancos medianos tienen una pinta realmente horrible.... ¿resultados de los test?

Un susto de alguno de estos sería el desencadenante del escenario que dimos para segundo semestre.

P.D. el del anillo de su tía, ¿cambia la firma continuamente para parecer que acierta o solo me lo parece? ::


----------



## Robopoli (8 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Oye, te importaría poner el tamaño de letra de tu firma un poco más grande... es que cuando miro la pantalla desde la otra punta de la oficina casi no se lee...



Pero sabes porque te pasa eso, no?


----------



## Topongo (8 Jul 2014)

Que calentito se está en Enagas...
el resto de fiesta con pandoro, tampoco de guanocalipsis pero vamos.
A este paso Sabadell me va a dar una segunda oportunidad ienso: , no se yo si tendré ganas ya me da pereza reestudiarmela y sufrir en banca mediana que es la que incluso pueden dejar caer... y más el SAB que está como está y no superando el 2,7, con posible AKA, la veo incluso en 2 again... la putada es que un buen pellizco lo tengo en activobank ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pero sabes porque te pasa eso, no?


----------



## atman (8 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pero sabes porque te pasa eso, no?


----------



## Durmiente (8 Jul 2014)

Vosotros estáis seguros de que lo que sucede a la economía alemana esta influyendo de esta manera en el sp500?

Porque a mi me parece que esta haciendo un dibujo muy feo. ..

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Tio Masclet (8 Jul 2014)

Así, a ojo, me parece ver un doble techo en BME. Formado en primeros de junio y primeros de julio. Décima arriba, décima abajo.


----------



## Robopoli (8 Jul 2014)

Toca probar los 4.358 en el composite esta semana.
Que infieeennnnnno....


----------



## Crash (8 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Estamos a principios de trimestre y no tengo niveles vmm. De momento vamos bien con la caída en segundo semestre, veremos si ha comenzado.
> 
> Algunos bancos medianos tienen una pinta realmente horrible.... ¿resultados de los test?
> 
> ...



No, es así. Lo de "DAX a 10800 en pocos meses" ya no está. :rolleye:


----------



## decloban (8 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Vamos a flipar con la que se nos viene encima.



Ya era hora de disfrutar abriendo cortos :Aplauso:

Ahora a esperar si es solo corrección o es cambio de tendencia. Por Europa ya hay algunos valores que dan señal de abrir cortos y me refiero abrir cortos para mantenerlos a medio plazo.


----------



## Robopoli (8 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Vosotros estáis seguros de que lo que sucede a la economía alemana esta influyendo de esta manera en el sp500?
> 
> Porque a mi me parece que esta haciendo un dibujo muy feo. ..
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300



Comulgo más con la teoría del señor del gorro, azote de trolls y nemesis de los calientavalores.
Tiene pinta de que quieren echar al gacelerío aprovechando que los volumenes no son para tirar cohetes.


----------



## decloban (8 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Algunos bancos medianos tienen una pinta realmente horrible.... ¿resultados de los test?



Ni idea, solo se que el dinero se esta retirando del sector de la banca.


----------



## FranR (8 Jul 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Ni idea, solo se que el dinero se esta retirando del sector de la banca.



Hay uno que estoy esperando hace tiempo que salte por los aires.... y seguramente si diez personas de aquí dice un nombre, coinciden 8 :cook:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (8 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> tu crees que el stox baje es por el jenaro?ehhhehhh
> 
> estabamos en resistencia coño, mira que avisé.
> 
> la carbures esa subiendo un 20%:bla:



Era broma, aunque lo de Jenaro es poco positivo para la economía y confianza nacional, pero por desgracia no es el primero ni el último.


----------



## atman (8 Jul 2014)

Ya estamos en los 1962. A ver qué montan aquí...

Al final, va a resultar que lo tenía perfectamente medido y tenía que haber metido el último tiro en los 1985... en fín... pa otra vez será... si es que sale...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Hay uno que estoy esperando hace tiempo que salte por los aires.... y seguramente si diez personas de aquí dice un nombre, coinciden 8 :cook:



Pop-o-Soc 8:8:8:


----------



## atman (8 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pop-o-Soc 8:8:8:



El suyo era el banco azul... ¿no?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> El suyo era el banco azul... ¿no?



azul hispánico o británico? :


----------



## mpbk (8 Jul 2014)

abro largos ibex, esta en soporte.


----------



## Krim (8 Jul 2014)

No estareis pensando en que van a petar los barros del bar no? Porque sería una liada muy gorda.


----------



## atman (8 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> azul hispánico o británico? :



hispánico ¿no? :


----------



## amago45 (8 Jul 2014)

10.600 suelo en el IBEX?
Viajeros al tren?
Hay otra estación un poco más abajo? 9.400?


----------



## J-Z (8 Jul 2014)

October is coming bitches.


----------



## Topongo (8 Jul 2014)

PArece que escampa


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jul 2014)

No nos liemos, el mariquita de playa de Fran ha thankeado "pop-o-soc". Asi que me inclino que tiene que ser o el pupular (que cordobesa dijo que estaba de mierda hasta para alicatar 7 cuartos de baño) o somierdé (que a esos les tengo yo ganas por marraneame unos cortos hace ya tiempo)


----------



## Hannibal (8 Jul 2014)

Tono, ya no llego a los dividendos de ferrovial, verdad?


----------



## mpbk (8 Jul 2014)

ya paso amigos.


----------



## amago45 (8 Jul 2014)

in Deutschland we trust


----------



## paulistano (8 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> ya paso amigos.




No, no pasó....Pandoro te está agarrando por los hombros mientras tú te preguntas por qué entraste hoy en Sacyr e Iberia:ouch:

Y además cantado en directo:Aplauso:

LAs dos que más bajan ahora mismo:ouch:


----------



## Krim (8 Jul 2014)

"Algo" me dice que vamos a tener una subasta curiosa....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jul 2014)




----------



## Skhu (8 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> ya paso amigos.



Le veo muy optimista:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> No, no pasó....Pandoro te está agarrando por los hombros mientras tú te preguntas por qué entraste hoy en Sacyr e Iberia:ouch:
> 
> Y además cantado en directo:Aplauso:
> 
> LAs dos que más bajan ahora mismo:ouch:




Problema????


----------



## Tono (8 Jul 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Tono, ya no llego a los dividendos de ferrovial, verdad?



a los de Diciembre sí

de momento yo no sacaría las pistolas, que esto todavía no se ha acabado ienso:

Hoy BME acabará en verde, Hannibal, has dejado que te hiciera un Topongo (haber vendido cerca de los 36 hace uno días :ouch

Que lo dije ayer, que la atacaron las posiciones cortas, eran de un 3% del capital y ya se han quemado esos cartuchos, ahora volverá a subir a su bola.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tono, el informe del que hablo trata de un trolecillo del hilo. Pero es dificil de encontrar, como el polybius. Y al igual que este, si lo lees, puede inducirte a la locura y posterior suicidio.
> 
> Mucho cuidado.



Loco ya estoy y para lo que me queda de vida...

Si hay un informe Gotham sobre alguien del hilo, que salga a la luz.

Queremos saber.


----------



## atman (8 Jul 2014)

1962 en el SP
9800 en el DAX
10700 en el Ibex

todo a punto de caramelo... y aún nos dejarán con las ganas...


----------



## mpbk (8 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> No, no pasó....Pandoro te está agarrando por los hombros mientras tú te preguntas por qué entraste hoy en Sacyr e Iberia:ouch:
> 
> Y además cantado en directo:Aplauso:
> 
> LAs dos que más bajan ahora mismo:ouch:



no ehh....

no te flipes, sacyr he entrado en máx y he salido con beneficios stop
y iag si ha saltado stop.

he entrado cuando caian más de un 5...no manipules chico


----------



## Robopoli (8 Jul 2014)

El composite está decidido a pegarse la toña contra los 4377. Si rompe a 4357 y si rompe hasta 4294. A partir de ahí infierno y morir cienes de veces entre terribles dolores gowesianos.
Jenaro, Elvira, siempre tendréis un huequecito en el corazón de los burburrankianos e himbersores de a pie.


----------



## Durmiente (8 Jul 2014)

Esta caída parece que va en serio. ..

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Hannibal (8 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> a los de Diciembre sí
> 
> de momento yo no sacaría las pistolas, que esto todavía no se ha acabado ienso:
> 
> ...



Tras Gowex no me fio ni de mi padre ya, ni siquiera de BME :: tenía unas plusvis, que aunque no muy grandes, pues eso que me llevo. Y ya cobré el dividendo de mayo así que ni tan mal :fiufiu:

Ahora, pues a ver dónde entro, si es que entro. Quizá me quede fuera hasta septiembre...


----------



## Krim (8 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Esta caída parece que va en serio. ..
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300



Uff...a ver ¿Cuantas veces hemos dicho eso los últimos 2 años? ¿15? ¿20? ¿30?

Ha sido un día de gloria pa Melisandre sin duda, pero no se desmonta una tendencia de muchos meses en una semana.


----------



## Tono (8 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> 1962 en el SP
> 9800 en el DAX
> 10700 en el Ibex
> 
> todo a punto de caramelo... y aún nos dejarán con las ganas...



Pa mí que profundizarán un poquito más para acabar de reventar SL y luego dejarán a los osos con el culo en pompa con una subida rápida para que Pandoro se divierta en ambos sentidos.

por mis cálculos donde se cruzan niveles del Ibex, algunos valores que a mí me interesan y gastos familiares en pasta de dientes, abrillantador para los muebles y calcetines, diría que el IBEX remontará antes del viernes y como mucho perderá otros 150 puntos.

y si me equivoco, no pasaré recoger mi owned porque no me da la gana


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jul 2014)




----------



## atman (8 Jul 2014)

Google -2.44%
Baidu -4.30%
Apple -1.32%
Facebook -4.15%
Yahoo -3,00%
Yelp -8,79%
Amazon.com -3.11%
Linkedin -6,52%


----------



## Tono (8 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Google -2.44%
> Baidu -4.30%
> Apple -1.32%
> Facebook -4.15%
> ...



Pues va a ser verdad. La que ha liado Gowex :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Google -2.44%
> Baidu -4.30%
> Apple -1.32%
> Facebook -4.15%
> ...



y lo que es peor....

ANR -7% Esto ya es el colmo. Me dijeron que era inversión segura. Puto Jenaro. Elvira! Linde. Wifitoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 



:XX:
:XX:


----------



## Xiux (8 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Google -2.44%
> Baidu -4.30%
> Apple -1.32%
> Facebook -4.15%
> ...



Suma 

Twitter un -7%


----------



## mpbk (8 Jul 2014)

no ha pasao nada, mañana dia decisivo.


----------



## Xiux (8 Jul 2014)

Me sumo a las gacelas atrapa cuchillos en caida

IAG en 4,24 unas pocas

Ayer

BME en 34,05 otras

Me encomiendo a San Messi !


----------



## Krim (8 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> y lo que es peor....
> 
> ANR -7% Esto ya es el colmo. Me dijeron que era inversión segura. Puto Jenaro. Elvira! Linde. Wifitoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> ...



Yeah, Comprehenderunt me Pandoro. Sabía que era de riesgo y así ha salido ::::


----------



## paulistano (8 Jul 2014)

Súmenle Imtech....-4,58%


----------



## Tono (8 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> y lo que es peor....
> 
> ANR -7% Esto ya es el colmo. Me dijeron que era inversión segura. Puto Jenaro. Elvira! Linde. Wifitoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> ...



na pasa ná...

es sólo dinero de las vueltas de café...

y estaba todo calculado...

Continuamos con el refranero


El que en chicharros invierte
con Pandoro se divierte


----------



## Durmiente (8 Jul 2014)

¡Qué escabechina! ¿no?


----------



## Galifrey (8 Jul 2014)

Si alguien se aburre y le apetece argumentar en cuales dos de estas tres merece la pena aumentar posición, les estaré muy agradecido: viscofan, ferrovial, grifols.

(Prohibidos argumentos ad rankiam)


----------



## Hannibal (8 Jul 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Si alguien se aburre y le apetece argumentar en cuales dos de estas tres merece la pena aumentar posición, les estaré muy agradecido: viscofan, ferrovial, grifols.
> 
> (Prohibidos argumentos ad rankiam)



¿Puedo añadir Dinamia al trio? Reparte jugoso dividendo en breve :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Yeah, Comprehenderunt me Pandoro. Sabía que era de riesgo y así ha salido ::::



No, si yo las llevo de más arriba LOL


----------



## Robopoli (8 Jul 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Si alguien se aburre y le apetece argumentar en cuales dos de estas tres merece la pena aumentar posición, les estaré muy agradecido: viscofan, ferrovial, grifols.
> 
> (Prohibidos argumentos ad rankiam)



Grifols ha pulverizado hoy la S1. 
En cuanto deje de caer el cuchillo o se acerque a los 35.77 entraré con toda la caballería.
Como empresa es un tiro y lo que está generando con la caida es una oportunidad de pelotas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Google -2.44%
> Baidu -4.30%
> Apple -1.32%
> Facebook -4.15%
> ...



Asi es, salto el sp de AMZN. Este claca la ha podido liar pardisima. Es el cisne negro bertokiano. 

Busco nueva entrada. Quizas pedir cita en la trinchera?


----------



## Robopoli (8 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> y lo que es peor....
> 
> ANR -7% Esto ya es el colmo. Me dijeron que era inversión segura. Puto Jenaro. Elvira! Linde. Wifitoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> ...



Inshiiidiashhhh!!! Sólo cae un 6.6%!!!


----------



## Hannibal (8 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Grifols ha pulverizado hoy la S1.
> En cuanto deje de caer el cuchillo o se acerque a los 35.77 entraré con toda la caballería.
> Como empresa es un tiro y lo que está generando con la caida es una oportunidad de pelotas.



Se está formando espejo en koncorde en Grifols o me parece a mi? A ver si Ane me lo confirma...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Jul 2014)

Este Leoncio nuestro capaz ha sido de llevarse el botón de BUY con la bolsa de caracoles. Y el pobre teuton nuevo que solo tendrá la pantalla en rojo.


----------



## Galifrey (8 Jul 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> ¿Puedo añadir Dinamia al trio? Reparte jugoso dividendo en breve :fiufiu:



Añada sin miedo. Yo particularmente ya he probado los chicharros así como probé los tripis de joven, y de ahora en adelante solo catenaccio para el muy lp.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Jul 2014)

Lo de hoy de Pandoro se le puede llamar incesto...

p Stock Price Today - Pandora Media Inc. Stock Quote - WSJ.com


----------



## Robopoli (8 Jul 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Se está formando espejo en koncorde en Grifols o me parece a mi? A ver si Ane me lo confirma...



Ni idea... mis métodos son bastante más espartanos 
Por mirar un poco al otro lado del charco y eso. Que os parece este REIT?
Extra Space Storage Inc Stock Quote: EXR Stock News, Quotes, Analysis | Investors.com
EXR Extra Space Storage Inc XNYS:EXR Stock Quote Price News
Esperaría a que rompiera hacia arriba. Por fundamentales pinta muy, muy bien.


----------



## elpatatero (8 Jul 2014)

Dejen de calentar valores y calienten a sus mujeres pendejuoss.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Este Leoncio nuestro capaz ha sido de llevarse el botón de BUY con la bolsa de caracoles. Y el pobre teuton nuevo que solo tendrá la pantalla en rojo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Si que parece que tenemos un horizonte rojo al menos por unos días, al sp ya solo le quedaba subir en vertical, y no será el caso. De bajar estare atento al 1940, 1860 como zona bertokinita y los resultados trimestrales para ver cuan por debajo han estado con un índice encaminándose un 20% abajo. Zona bertokniana.

Sobre el Stoxx50 en la zona de los 2900 puntos creo que habría buenas oportunidades de entrada.

De mientras en cartera tengo ahora mismo sin contar los 3 fondos.............................. Imtech y ANR. ::


----------



## paulistano (8 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> na pasa ná...
> 
> es sólo dinero de las vueltas de café...
> 
> ...




Pues quieras que no, Tono, hoy lo venía pensando en el coche.

Sin querer entrar en polémica ni en revivir la que tuvisteis hace unos días Ane y tu.

Cuando Ane posteaba cosas de esos chicharros, yo miraba las posis y pensaba "es que si hago una entrada de las mías ahí, la subo un 1,5% sólo con la cuarta parte de la entrada"....porque bkt sólo me deja ver cinco posis de oferta....sus análisis no veía por donde cogerlos. Ni los tengo por donde coger dado mi perfil himbersoh.

Por tanto, para gente como Tono o como yo, que hacemos entradas mínimo de cuatro ceros....entrar en esos valores nos parece de locos y no conseguimos entenderlo (de ahí el cabreo de Tono), sin embargo quiero salir un poco de mi perspectiva, y...para gente que meta 500 o 600 euros (que los habrá), pues igual son más fáciles de manejar, vamos...digo yo....aunque que conste que para nada quiero defender el meter pasta en chicharros, más cuando llevan cayendo lo suyo y más cuando me parecería pura chiripa coger un rebote en una tendencia bajista :no:

Hoy por ejemplo, cuando el amigo mpbk ha dicho no se qué de Cementos...con 9.000 euros...se subía de 5,65 a 5,90:ouch:

Bueno, después de esta reflexión les dejo hasta esta noche8:

PD: Mírenlo los interesados como mera reflexión personal, para nada crítica, cada uno tiene su forma invertir/ver las cosas.


----------



## Tono (8 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Ni idea... mis métodos son bastante más espartanos
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Creo que ya es hora que empieces a modernizarte, como he hecho yo, para que no me la meta hasta las trancas un Jenaro de la vida.

Si tuviera que patentar mi novedoso método de ver la bolsa lo llamaría:

*concept-of-business-decision-paper-fortune-teller-*

pongo foto por si no pilláis el 'conceto'






















---------------------------
Los que queréis consejos sobre determinados valores ¿por qué no explicáis los motivos por los que le habéis echado el ojo?
siempre será más fácil buscaros los errores que podéis estar cometiendo

Tampoco es cuestión de que otro vaya a leerse 90 páginas de un balance, así a palo seco. ::
El AT ya os lo hace investing, o el PRT o cualquier otro paint d'esos. Con poner el valor y el timing, os dice si es compra o no, a todo color y muy bonito


----------



## bertok (8 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Ya hemos llegado al momento clave de ANR.
> 
> El gráfico es autoexplicativo:
> 
> ...



De libro, con el volumen disparado en el velón rojo de hoy y con el MACD de nuevo cortado a la baja.

Disparan a matar pero la pauta técnica estaba muy clara. Sin volumen no se va a ningún lao :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Jul 2014)

Si hay espacio para todo y todos. Creo que se lo lei al sargento, una entrada en Siemens te puede salir mal, pero sabes que en el largo plazo tienes muchas probabilidades de remontar o poder salir airoso. Una mala entrada en empresas del continuo te puede dejar emparentado con un señor monísimo de piel negra para los restos.

Ilustrisimo PAU.listano que manejas de futbol, esta noche vere el futbol con alemanes, nos jugaremos las rondas a quien ganara. Si me pongo en el lado brasileño me pandorearan?


----------



## mpbk (8 Jul 2014)

mañana abriré cortos en gamesa


----------



## paulistano (8 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si hay espacio para todo y todos. Creo que se lo lei al sargento, una entrada en Siemens te puede salir mal, pero sabes que en el largo plazo tienes muchas probabilidades de remontar o poder salir airoso. Una mala entrada en empresas del continuo te puede dejar emparentado con un señor monísimo de piel negra para los restos.
> 
> Ilustrisimo PAU.listano que manejas de futbol, esta noche vere el futbol con alemanes, nos jugaremos las rondas a quien ganara. Si me pongo en el lado brasileño me pandorearan?



Deutschland über alle!!!:Aplauso:

No sé qué significa pero me lo ha enviado un amigo alemán:

Hoy espero que Brasil nos de una alegría :Baile:

Bébase una buena cerveza


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Deutschland über alle!!!:Aplauso:
> 
> No sé qué significa pero me lo ha enviado un amigo alemán:
> 
> ...



Que son los mas mejores, vamos. Cosa rara que un alemán le mande eso, si allí la soberbia no existe .
Brasil ganara entonces no? Tomare cervezas, solo trato de no pagarlas :XX:.


----------



## Krim (8 Jul 2014)

Los brasileños sin T. Silva y sin Neymar lo van a flipar. 

GER 3-0 BRA. 

Me caen mal, no puedo evitarlo


----------



## atman (8 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Hoy por ejemplo, cuando el amigo mpbk ha dicho no se qué de Cementos...con 9.000 euros...se subía de 5,65 a 5,90:ouch:
> 
> Bueno, después de esta reflexión les dejo hasta esta noche8:
> 
> PD: Mírenlo los interesados como mera reflexión personal, para nada crítica, cada uno tiene su forma invertir/ver las cosas.



Hablábamos esta mañana de CYNK... sí esa que no factura un dólar, porque está "under development", y ya valia 1.500 millones de dólares...

Pues hoy alguien ha comprado 30.000 dólares y la acción ya sube un 20%.

Es decir su capitalización ha subido hasta los 1.700 millones.

Es que es de chiste...


----------



## mpbk (8 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Hablábamos esta mañana de CYNK... sí esa que no factura un dólar, porque está "under development", y ya valia 1.500 millones de dólares...
> 
> Pues hoy alguien ha comprado 30.000 dólares y la acción ya sube un 20%.
> 
> ...



lo de oferta y demanda se lo pasan por los cojones.

el cuidata decide.


----------



## Tono (8 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si hay espacio para todo y todos. Creo que se lo lei al sargento, una entrada en Siemens te puede salir mal, pero sabes que en el largo plazo tienes muchas probabilidades de remontar o poder salir airoso. Una mala entrada en empresas del continuo te puede dejar emparentado con un señor monísimo de piel negra para los restos.
> 
> Ilustrisimo PAU.listano que manejas de futbol, esta noche vere el futbol con alemanes, nos jugaremos las rondas a quien ganara. Si me pongo en el lado brasileño me pandorearan?



te cito a tí y no cito a Paulistano por no alargar el post.


Vosotros creo me habéis entendido mejor, me extrañaba más de Atman que no pillara la burda manipulación que le estaba haciendo a Ane para tocarle la fibra y que reconsiderara su postura *''en la forma de expresarse y de presentar el análisis de determinados chicharros.''* Chicharrotes muy específicos e ilíquidos, donde cualquiera que meta 1000€ sale con el culo quemado, porque están mangoneados por el cuidador y los amiguetes.

Se lo hice precisamente a Ane porque tiene credibilidad y alguien novato del foro al leerlo podía entrar, por probar, sin saber dónde se metía (sé que Ane obviaba detalles del peligro por darlo por sabido). Ane no es un mpbk al que nadie le hace caso, si no un forero que merece la pena.

Como ya le había dado un toque de atención anteriormente sobre el tema y parecía no entenderme, decidí meterle caña (cojones, que hasta puse unos AT simplones de esos valores en concreto que eran de risa dibujando un HCH de libro para que se diera cuenta :ouch. No es que se me fuera la pinza, fue algo premeditado. Y Ane se ha sentido tocado porque precisamente de mí le duele, si es a otro hubiera lo hubiera mandado a la mierda sin contemplaciones :XX::XX:

Hay algo que no sabéis todos los demás, yo sé quien es Ane (cual era su nick anterior). Y os aseguro que os llevarías una sorpresa porque es un forero muy conocido y respetado, con el que muchas veces (y muchos años) hemos intercambiado ideas en el foro

Dicho esto, y reconociendo que me he pasado, le pido perdón a Ane y al resto de foreros que se puedan haber molestado.


y aquí paz y después gloria. 

Y que nadie baje la guardia, que cuando me pongo el gorro soy peor que el Tío la vara.

---------- Post added 08-jul-2014 at 19:17 ----------




Krim dijo:


> Los brasileños sin T. Silva y sin Neymar lo van a flipar.
> 
> GER 3-0 BRA.
> 
> Me caen mal, no puedo evitarlo



Iniciamos la porra. 

El ganador recibirá las acciones de Gowex de ghk (con contrato mercantil de compra a 0,001€/acc)

Krim GER 3-0 BRA.
Tono GER 3-1 BRA.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Jul 2014)

Krim GER 3-0 BRA.
Tono GER 3-1 BRA.
Chino GER 1-3 BRA.


----------



## mpbk (8 Jul 2014)

hoy nose quien se ha quejado que tenia sabadell, dije venta a 2.7, no sabéis trazar un doble suelo?

es que de verdad, quien palma es porque quiere,


----------



## Galifrey (8 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Los que queréis consejos sobre determinados valores ¿por qué no explicáis los motivos por los que le habéis echado el ojo?
> siempre será más fácil buscaros los errores que podéis estar cometiendo
> 
> Tampoco es cuestión de que otro vaya a leerse 90 páginas de un balance, así a palo seco. ::
> El AT ya os lo hace investing, o el PRT o cualquier otro paint d'esos. Con poner el valor y el timing, os dice si es compra o no, a todo color y muy bonito



En mi caso, empecé con la idea de valores dividenderos con mucha carga y chicharros divertidos con poca. Despues de acariciar en un par de ocasiones la sodomía, he entendido que lo mí es el catennaccio.

Enagas y Bme ya llevo un porcentaje alto y cumplen su función: valores dividenderos tranquilos (que encima suben más de lo esperado).

Viscofan: me parece de las pocas empresas serias, tocan un producto sin ningún glamour (ahuyenta rankianos), corrigieron en un año de inversiones. Mi entrada fue buena a 38. Quería aumentar poco a poco pero se me ha disparado antes de tener liquidez (bueno, para ser exactos, hice el chorra con esa liquidez en aventuras chicharreras). Quiero aumentar pero no encuentro el momento.

Grifols: es un empresón, pero no tengo ni idea de si está cara o barata. He hecho una entrada pequeña, es un sector que no tenía en cartera, reparte dividendo. 

Ferrovial: en ferrovial he entrado de momento también con poco porque quería meter alguna empresa con pedigrí castuzo en mi cartera (constructora). Entre acs, fcc u otras, he elegido ferrovial porque me fio de su criterio sr. Tono (Disclaimer: toda la responsabilidad de la inversión es mia y solo mía, me fio de usted porque me da la gana y no le responsabilizo de nada).

Biba Hispanistan


----------



## Tono (8 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Hablábamos esta mañana de CYNK... sí esa que no factura un dólar, porque está "under development", y ya valia 1.500 millones de dólares...
> 
> Pues hoy alguien ha comprado 30.000 dólares y la acción ya sube un 20%.
> 
> ...



o no tanto chiste

mañana le metes otros 10000$ y pasado igual subiéndola un poco más

con eso montas un gráfico precioso de valor que se va al cielo, lo aireas por unos cuantos foros y a poco que piquen una docena de pardillos has hecho el año.


----------



## jopitxujo (8 Jul 2014)

Vaya día, vaya día... y los valores usanos también cayendo con ganas.

Si es que esto que ví ayer era una señal clara:


----------



## Tono (8 Jul 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> En mi caso, empecé con la idea de valores dividenderos con mucha carga y chicharros divertidos con poca. Despues de acariciar en un par de ocasiones la sodomía, he entendido que lo mí es el catennaccio.
> 
> Enagas y Bme ya llevo un porcentaje alto y cumplen su función: valores dividenderos tranquilos (que encima suben más de lo esperado).
> 
> ...



¿sabes cuánto tienen de deuda? ¿sus beneficios del año pasado? ¿los beneficios previstos para este año? ¿su rating? ¿a cual de ellas le mejoraron ayer el rating?

vete empezando por ahí y olvídate del criterio de los demás

vas a largo, el AT aquí no importa, tienes que estar seguro de donde metes tu dinero


----------



## ponzi (8 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si que parece que tenemos un horizonte rojo al menos por unos días, al sp ya solo le quedaba subir en vertical, y no será el caso. De bajar estare atento al 1940, 1860 como zona bertokinita y los resultados trimestrales para ver cuan por debajo han estado con un índice encaminándose un 20% abajo. Zona bertokniana.
> 
> Sobre el Stoxx50 en la zona de los 2900 puntos creo que habría buenas oportunidades de entrada.
> 
> De mientras en cartera tengo ahora mismo sin contar los 3 fondos.............................. Imtech y ANR. ::



Parece que los cortos no piensan bajarse del tren de la bruja hasta la ampliación

shortsell.nl

http://www.volkswagenag.com/content/vwcorp/info_center/en/publications/2014/03/Y_2013_e.bin.html/binarystorageitem/file/GB+2013_e.pdf

Pag 55

Si te fijas si no llega a ser por Asia no salvan los muebles, de hecho yo creo que por eso mismo siguen acumulando marcas

Camiones - scania.es

Voy por 1/3 parte del informe, que para ser 424 paginas no esta mal. Te prometo que yo hay cosas a nivel técnico que se me escapan. A futuro prometen pero quien sabe igual se les puede coger mas abajo


----------



## jopitxujo (8 Jul 2014)

Ahora me están dando ganas de quitarme muchos de los valores que llevo pero eso es lo que me mosquea. ¿Será que están agitando fuertemente el árbol para aligerar de gacelas subidas en sus ramas? O ¿se trata de algo mas profundo?


----------



## Topongo (8 Jul 2014)

Bra 0 2 ger
@tono menuda trolleada has metido amijo yo me lo he tragado del to!


Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mpbk (8 Jul 2014)

cortos gamesa, grifols y fcc y quizas ganéis algo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Hablábamos esta mañana de CYNK... sí esa que no factura un dólar, porque está "under development", y ya valia 1.500 millones de dólares...
> 
> Pues hoy alguien ha comprado 30.000 dólares y la acción ya sube un 20%.
> 
> ...



Eso es exactamente lo que ocurría con las compañías de los mares del Sur.... gente dándose tortas por comprar acciones de compañías que ni se sabía lo que iban a hacer. ::

---------- Post added 08-jul-2014 at 19:58 ----------

Krim GER 3-0 BRA.
Tono GER 3-1 BRA.
Chino GER 1-3 BRA.
GT GER 2-0 BRA


----------



## ponzi (8 Jul 2014)

Chinito Volkswagen es una especie de agujero negro de la automocion, no hay nada a lo que el tragabolas aleman haga ascos.Antes me ha faltado recalcar que no solo es Asia lo que esta ayudando al negocio si no tambien sus divisiones de coches de lujo asi como de camiones y autobuses (man y scania).En esta vida esta muy bien crecer sin embargo no solo se trata de tragar si no se saber digerir y eso lleva un tiempo.A lp si cumplen su modelo de negocio para 2018 terminara cotizando por encima de 200 sin embargo yo soy de la opinion que antes existen bastantes probabilidades de hacer una parada un 20%-30% por debajo de la cotizacion actual.


----------



## tarrito (8 Jul 2014)

Krim GER 3-0 BRA.
Tono GER 3-1 BRA.
Chino GER 1-3 BRA.
GT GER 2-0 BRA
mon GER 2-2 BRA ypasa Brasil por gol haberage


----------



## Montegrifo (8 Jul 2014)

Krim GER 3-0 BRA.
Tono GER 3-1 BRA.
Chino GER 1-3 BRA.
Topongo GER 2-0 BRA
GT GER 2-0 BRA
mon GER 2-2 BRA ypasa Brasil por gol haberage
Montegrifo GER 3-2 BRA y arde el amazonas


----------



## Durmiente (8 Jul 2014)

Krim GER 3-0 BRA.
Tono GER 3-1 BRA.
Chino GER 1-3 BRA.
Topongo GER 2-0 BRA
GT GER 2-0 BRA
mon GER 2-2 BRA ypasa Brasil por gol haberage
Montegrifo GER 3-2 BRA y arde el amazonas

Durmiente GER 1 - 0 BRA


----------



## mpbk (8 Jul 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Ahora me están dando ganas de quitarme muchos de los valores que llevo pero eso es lo que me mosquea. ¿Será que están agitando fuertemente el árbol para aligerar de gacelas subidas en sus ramas? O ¿se trata de algo mas profundo?



cac. dax y stox, ibex en resistencia de lp...ya avise.

ud mismos.


----------



## Galifrey (8 Jul 2014)

1. Gracias por el consejo Tono.

2. Ger 4 - Bra 1


----------



## ane agurain (8 Jul 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Ahora me están dando ganas de quitarme muchos de los valores que llevo pero eso es lo que me mosquea. ¿Será que están agitando fuertemente el árbol para aligerar de gacelas subidas en sus ramas? O ¿se trata de algo mas profundo?



paso a saludar y decir que hemos bajado los 570 puntos sobre los 600 desde máximos



hombres de poca fé 


1-1 y en la prorroga marca bebeto para Brasil

---------- Post added 08-jul-2014 at 12:47 ----------

Hay algo que no sabéis todos los demás, yo sé quien es
Ane (cual era su nick anterior). Y os aseguro que os
llevarías una sorpresa porque es un forero muy conocido y
respetado, con el que muchas veces (y muchos años)
hemos intercambiado ideas en el foro
Dicho esto, y reconociendo que me he pasado, le pido
perdón a Ane y al resto de foreros que se puedan haber
molestado.








quien se ha ido de la lengua?

bertok?


comprenderá que debo mantener mi identidad en secreto acá en Gotham. a veces hay que fingir, pero las amenazas que recibí en su día no fueron fingidas.

claro que al dueño le daba igual hasta que conocí a un forero con toga

pues sí Tono. Mil veces he dicho que estoy aprendiendo AT .soy novato. y los balances no valen un cagarro. y los de 2 bancos medianos menos.


----------



## tarrito (8 Jul 2014)

esto se pone interesante ienso:


----------



## Asdasd (8 Jul 2014)

Buenas noches,

Gacelilla portando Coderes desde finales de agosto/principios de septiembre de 2013. Compré 4700 títulos a 2,10€ :: ::

No tengo dudas acerca de cómo se resolverá la negociación con los bonistas, y es que creo que ambas partes se están viendo abocadas a llegar a un acuerdo. Parece que el mismo traerá una buena dilución por parte del accionista minoritario, pero desconozco si habrá una subida previa para poder salir del valor con unas pérdidas mínimamente asumibles, o la dilución será inmediata una vez que se anuncie el acuerdo.

La última -y creo que última- prórroga nos lleva al 16 de julio, sin embargo, cito:



> El grupo de juego Codere anunció el miércoles que ha acordado con sus acreedores un nuevo plazo para la no exigibilidad de su deuda en el marco de las negociaciones para la reestructuración de la misma hasta el día 16 de julio. Sin embargo, en esta ocasión, la compañía afirma explícitamente que un acuerdo de la mayoría de sus bonistas podría dejar sin efecto esta cláusula con un preaviso de 24 horas a partir del próximo 9 de julio.



Agradecería eternamente recomendaciones acerca de cómo proceder con este valor.


----------



## Skhu (8 Jul 2014)

Krim GER 3-0 BRA.
Tono GER 3-1 BRA.
Chino GER 1-3 BRA.
Topongo GER 2-0 BRA
GT GER 2-0 BRA
mon GER 2-2 BRA ypasa Brasil por gol haberage
Montegrifo GER 3-2 BRA y arde el amazonas
Durmiente GER 1 - 0 BRA

Skhu GER 0-0 BRA (Pasa Brasil a penaltis).Esto deprime al Dax mañana hasta los 9700 y de rebote a nosotros nos llevan hasta los 105xx


----------



## ane agurain (8 Jul 2014)

Asdasd dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> Gacelilla portando Coderes desde finales de agosto/principios de septiembre de 2013. Compré 4700 títulos a 2,10€ :: ::
> 
> ...







Mira, esto sí que me parece un tema importante y serio a discutir y recomendar


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jul 2014)

Los españoles debemos haber sido descendientes de Caín. Lo de Montoro no es normal....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (8 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> paso a saludar y decir que hemos bajado los 570 puntos sobre los 600 desde máximos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tron, de mi boca y/o teclado no saldrá nunca 8:

C u in da je madafacar ::::::


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (8 Jul 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> En mi caso, empecé con la idea de valores dividenderos con mucha carga y chicharros divertidos con poca. Despues de acariciar en un par de ocasiones la sodomía, he entendido que lo mí es el catennaccio.
> 
> Enagas y Bme ya llevo un porcentaje alto y cumplen su función: valores dividenderos tranquilos (que encima suben más de lo esperado).
> 
> ...



Sobre grifols, por at ni idea. Tiene bastante deuda despues de comprar novartis diagnostic no es preocupante pero a tener en cuenta. El dividendo que reparte es casi nulo. Personalmente las tengo a menos de 30

Ane, como ves liberbank veremos rebote en mm o muerte?


----------



## bertok (8 Jul 2014)

Krim GER 3-0 BRA.
Tono GER 3-1 BRA.
Chino GER 1-3 BRA.
Topongo GER 2-0 BRA
GT GER 2-0 BRA
mon GER 2-2 BRA ypasa Brasil por gol haberage
Montegrifo GER 3-2 BRA y arde el amazonas
Durmiente GER 1 - 0 BRA

Skhu GER 0-0 BRA (Pasa Brasil a penaltis).Esto deprime al Dax mañana hasta los 9700 y de rebote a nosotros nos llevan hasta los 105xx

Bertok GER 0-0 BRA después del tiempo reglamentario, la prorroga y los putos penalties. Con 2 cojones ::::::, el partido queda como fallido al igual que el Reino de la Corrupción Hispania.


----------



## Robopoli (8 Jul 2014)

Krim GER 3-0 BRA.
Tono GER 3-1 BRA.
Chino GER 1-3 BRA.
Topongo GER 2-0 BRA
GT GER 2-0 BRA
mon GER 2-2 BRA ypasa Brasil por gol haberage
Montegrifo GER 3-2 BRA y arde el amazonas
Durmiente GER 1 - 0 BRA
Skhu GER 0-0 BRA (Pasa Brasil a penaltis).
Bertok GER 0-0 BRA
Robopoli GER 0-1 BRA (Gol de Neimarll que por bien no venga :
Y que conste que de Brasil solo me gustan algunas brasileñas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jul 2014)

Aqui se posteó una gráfica re hulona de la evolución de la deuda pública, privada y yatal?

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Tono (8 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bertok sólo se va de la lengua cuando ve unas tetas gordas
(que conste que tambíen podría jurar que el sargento tenía antes otro famoso nick)

lo sé y punto.

los balances no hay por donde cogerlos, no, pero sinceramente ya me aburre hablar de ello y más en el general



por supuesto uno de ellos es éste  

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-hilo-comentar-resultados-del-pop-2013-a.html

y el otro, y otro más que yo añadiría, pues su caída de hoy los destacan


a por ellos


----------



## bertok (8 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Bertok sólo se va de la lengua cuando ve unas tetas gordas
> (que conste que tambíen podría jurar que el sargento tenía antes otro famoso nick)
> 
> lo sé y punto.
> ...



Tienes mi palabra de Lord del Guano que no tenía otro nick antes que el mío de Bertok.

Llegué a este jilo puro y virgen como el culito que va a reventar Pandoro a todos los que pierden el culo en volver a comprar ante un recorte insignificante ::::::


----------



## paulistano (8 Jul 2014)

Krim GER 3-0 BRA.
Tono GER 3-1 BRA.
Chino GER 1-3 BRA.
Topongo GER 2-0 BRA
GT GER 2-0 BRA
mon GER 2-2 BRA ypasa Brasil por gol haberage
Montegrifo GER 3-2 BRA y arde el amazonas
Durmiente GER 1 - 0 BRA
Skhu GER 0-0 BRA (Pasa Brasil a penaltis).
Bertok GER 0-0 BRA
Robopoli GER 0-1 BRA (Gol de Neimarll que por bien no venga :
Paulistano GER 1- BRA 2


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jul 2014)

espero victoria de alemania , quiero ver una final entre alemania y argentina :Baile:


----------



## Krim (8 Jul 2014)

Vaaaamos coño!!! 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (8 Jul 2014)

Lo siento chinito


----------



## jopitxujo (8 Jul 2014)

Vaya con los alemanes.


----------



## ane agurain (8 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



4
como esas


----------



## Krim (8 Jul 2014)

Perder la porra es previsible. Pero su padre, vaya forma de hacerlo.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## egarenc (8 Jul 2014)

esto es parecido a aquello a lo que llamaron el 'maracanazo', no?


----------



## jopitxujo (8 Jul 2014)

¿Subidón del Dax para mañana?


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jul 2014)

Alemania es una apisonadora , 4 que lol :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 08-jul-2014 at 22:29 ----------




egarenc dijo:


> esto es parecido a aquello a lo que llamaron el 'maracanazo', no?



es es un mariconazo , mariconazo el ultimo :ouch:

palizon :abajo:


----------



## egarenc (8 Jul 2014)

joder, le están dando estopa hoy a la UD Las Palmas, no? ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (8 Jul 2014)

nañana el dax parriba


5 ,por el


----------



## tarrito (8 Jul 2014)

vendo el zulo, el coche, la moto, las bicis ... y mañana con tó lo gordo al DAX goooo


----------



## bertok (8 Jul 2014)

Ponga un catacrock en su vida ::::::


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jul 2014)

el equipo aleman parece un ejercito panzer , estan arrollando a brazil :8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jul 2014)

Impresionante. Brasil habia jugado con mierdiquipos, se enfrentan con un Equipo y caca en calzones.

Mañana le toca a Argentina.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (8 Jul 2014)

nadie apostaba un 0-5 al descanso

supongo que nadie apuesta ahora a un 7-6 con 7-5 en el taibreq


----------



## egarenc (8 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Impresionante. Brasil habia jugado con mierdiquipos, se enfrentan con un Equipo y caca en calzones.
> 
> Mañana le toca a Argentina.
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



ha sido meter Alemania el primero, y se han desecho como un azucarillo. 11 estrellas mundiales y parecen amateurs frente a los alemanes,.

dicho esto, creo que como pase Argentina, no hay color.


----------



## IRobot (8 Jul 2014)

Menuda forma de caerle chicharros a Brasil. Debería llamarse Mab-sil a partir de ahora.


----------



## ane agurain (8 Jul 2014)

como metan el sexto... a los de los seis dedos los sacrifican


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jul 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> ha sido meter Alemania el primero, y se han desecho como un azucarillo. 11 estrellas mundiales y parecen amateurs frente a los alemanes,.
> 
> dicho esto, creo que como pase Argentina, no hay color.



Lo dicho, un equipito.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 Jul 2014)

Brasil es como gowex. Pura fachada.


----------



## tarrito (8 Jul 2014)

chinazoooo diga algo!!
cómo van esas cervezas??


----------



## ane agurain (8 Jul 2014)

oigan
Los móviles sin batería serán requisados en
los vuelos a EE UU por seguridad.


----------



## bertok (8 Jul 2014)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaanus

Why Alpha Natural Resources (ANR) Stock Is Slumping This Afternoon - TheStreet

*Why Alpha Natural Resources (ANR) Stock Is Slumping This Afternoon
*

NEW YORK (TheStreet) --Shares of Alpha Natural Resources Inc. (ANR_) are falling -6.20% to $3.40 in early afternoon trading on Tuesday after Morgan Stanley (MS_) issued a warning that metallurgical coal prices may rebound more slowly than the firm had previously anticipated. 

*Commodity forecasters at Morgan Stanley cut their outlook on metallurgical coal prices to $133 from $160 per ton for 2015, as so far this year Chinese imports have been weak, the Fly on the Wall reports*.

*The firm cut its price target on Alpha Natural resources to $4 from $5, and also cut the price targets of Walter Energy (WLT_) to $16 from $26, and Arch Coal (ACI_) to $2 from $3.
*

Other coal stocks declining today include Arch Coal Inc. down -4.41% to $3.25, Cloud Peak Energy Inc. (CLD_), lower by -1.10% to $17.05, and Walter Energy Inc. down -7.15% to $5.71.

Separately, TheStreet Ratings team rates ALPHA NATURAL RESOURCES INC as a Sell with a ratings score of D. TheStreet Ratings Team has this to say about their recommendation:

"We rate ALPHA NATURAL RESOURCES INC (ANR) a SELL. This is driven by several weaknesses, *which we believe should have a greater impact than any strengths*, and could make it more difficult for investors to achieve positive results compared to most of the stocks we cover. The company's weaknesses can be seen in multiple areas, such as its poor profit margins, weak operating cash flow and generally disappointing historical performance in the stock itself."

Highlights from the analysis by TheStreet Ratings Team goes as follows:

The gross profit margin for ALPHA NATURAL RESOURCES INC is currently extremely low, coming in at 5.92%. It has decreased from the same quarter the previous year. Along with this, the net profit margin of -5.00% is significantly below that of the industry average.

Net operating cash flow has significantly decreased to -$53.96 million or 182.51% when compared to the same quarter last year. In addition, when comparing to the industry average, the firm's growth rate is much lower.

ANR's stock share price has done very poorly compared to where it was a year ago: Despite any rallies, the net result is that it is down by 31.90%, which is also worse that the performance of the S&P 500 Index. Investors have so far failed to pay much attention to the earnings improvements the company has managed to achieve over the last quarter. Naturally, the overall market trend is bound to be a significant factor. However, in one sense, the stock's sharp decline last year is a positive for future investors, making it cheaper (in proportion to its earnings over the past year) than most other stocks in its industry. But due to other concerns, we feel the stock is still not a good buy right now.

The company's current return on equity greatly increased when compared to its ROE from the same quarter one year prior. This is a signal of significant strength within the corporation. Compared to other companies in the Oil, Gas & Consumable Fuels industry and the overall market, ALPHA NATURAL RESOURCES INC's return on equity significantly trails that of both the industry average and the S&P 500.

ANR, with its decline in revenue, underperformed when compared the industry average of 3.2%. Since the same quarter one year prior, revenues fell by 16.6%. The declining revenue has not hurt the company's bottom line, with increasing earnings per share.


----------



## ane agurain (8 Jul 2014)

la imagen es la de un martillo alemán golpeando a un melón verdeamarillo maduro


----------



## Robopoli (8 Jul 2014)

Alcoa supera previsiones. Subiendo 1% en el after.


----------



## patilltoes (8 Jul 2014)

Saludos despues de muchos meses.

¿Alguien sabe como va el tema de Grifols y sus dos tipos de acciones?, la preferente y la normal, ¿cual cobra dividendos?, ¿cual da mas cromos?

En la web corporativa se explican como un ojete.


----------



## jayco (8 Jul 2014)

patilltoes dijo:


> Saludos despues de muchos meses.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe como va el tema de Grifols y sus dos tipos de acciones?, la preferente y la normal, ¿cual cobra dividendos?, ¿cual da mas cromos?
> 
> En la web corporativa se explican como un ojete.



Te dan acciones de bankia. Busca en internet sobre acciones preferentes, hay información a patadas. ::


----------



## patilltoes (8 Jul 2014)

Que pase el siguiente.


----------



## ane agurain (8 Jul 2014)

y el portero aleman que medirá como 3 metros lo para todo

---------- Post added 08-jul-2014 at 15:26 ----------

esta noche se arma en Brasil con las protestas y esto... y que raro que no haya invasion si marcan otro


----------



## ponzi (8 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y el portero aleman que medirá como 3 metros lo para todo



Y cuanto cobra? Porque supongo que sera la cifra de casillas divida por algun numero.Donde esta la ceoe ahora para cantar a los cuatro vientos sus esloganes?Quiero productividad en el futbol,a correr mas y a cobrar menos


----------



## ane agurain (8 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Y cuanto cobra? Porque supongo que sera la cifra de casillas divida por algun numero.Donde esta la ceoe ahora para cantar a los cuatro vientos sus esloganes?Quiero productividad en el futbol,a correr mas y a cobrar menos



piensa que casillas nos paga más impuestos...


----------



## Asdasd (8 Jul 2014)

Asdasd dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> Gacelilla portando Coderes desde finales de agosto/principios de septiembre de 2013. Compré 4700 títulos a 2,10€ :: ::
> 
> ...



Me autocito antes de que mi mensaje se diluya como el azucarillo brasilero ::


----------



## Topongo (8 Jul 2014)

Mae mia 7 ya

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jul 2014)

7 goles ya , es el lol mas grande de todos los tiempos :8:

y a cero ::


----------



## jopitxujo (8 Jul 2014)




----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jul 2014)

deberian dar minutos de menos ::


----------



## jopitxujo (8 Jul 2014)




----------



## ane agurain (8 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 7 goles ya , es el lol mas grande de todos los tiempos :8:
> 
> y a cero ::



es decir cero.... 


vas largo no?


----------



## paulistano (8 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 7 goles ya , es el lol mas grande de todos los tiempos :8:
> 
> y a cero ::




Usted habla y......:XX:

Tiene un donienso:


----------



## creative (8 Jul 2014)

Bueno la proxima semana a pillar algun dividendo para empezar acumulando para otra proxima entrada, como veis a Repsol por fundamentales, o puedo ir algo mas heavy y entrar por Sacyr cuando baje de los 4 € y quizas me coma el sobrecoste de Panamá, como una gacela despeñandose por el barranco.


----------



## decloban (8 Jul 2014)

Estoy revisando nuevamente el gráfico de Ebro y la verdad yo no me metería. Ya habrá tiempo para entrar aunque no sea en mínimos.

Y hoy aunque sea aun inicios de semana el sector de banca europeo ya ha confirmado señal de debilidad. Vamos a ver como termina la semana pero pinta mal.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

y mañana argentina...

¿Cómo se suicida un argentino?
Se sube a su ego y luego salta


----------



## egarenc (9 Jul 2014)




----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> es decir cero....
> 
> 
> vas largo no?



Ane, liberbank como lo ves?



creative dijo:


> Bueno la proxima semana a pillar algun dividendo para empezar acumulando para otra proxima entrada, como veis a Repsol por fundamentales, o puedo ir algo mas heavy y entrar por Sacyr cuando baje de los 4 € y quizas me coma el sobrecoste de Panamá, como una gacela despeñandose por el barranco.



Repsol ya ha repartido, hasta dentro de 11 meses no ves un duro y con la nueva ley no se si saldrá a cuenta. 

Sacyr, se compra en escapada por cpm y distancia a máximos o sobre soporte, nunca porque 3,83 sea bonito. 



decloban dijo:


> Estoy revisando nuevamente el gráfico de Ebro y la verdad yo no me metería. Ya habrá tiempo para entrar aunque no sea en mínimos.




Alguno cuando vio Bestinver ya se le puso ojitos....


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Ane, *liberbank *como lo ves?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



veo mi lista igual igual que anoche




> Yo, la mini-lista que sigo, porque considero que en breve deberían rebotar "algo", coger y salir por patas con un mísero %, si no hay miedo y se tercia es:
> 
> gordos:
> acs
> ...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Jul 2014)

patilltoes dijo:


> Saludos despues de muchos meses.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe como va el tema de Grifols y sus dos tipos de acciones?, la preferente y la normal, ¿cual cobra dividendos?, ¿cual da mas cromos?
> 
> En la web corporativa se explican como un ojete.



Las dos dan dividendo, con la A puedes ir a la junta de accionistas cosa que no vas a hacer, la B te da mas % de dividendo al estar mas baratas.


----------



## decloban (9 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Ane, liberbank como lo ves?



Ya que soy multinick de ane me tomo la libertad y opino sobre liberbank


----------



## IRobot (9 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Repsol ya ha repartido, hasta dentro de 11 meses no ves un duro y con la nueva ley no se si saldrá a cuenta.



Repsol reparte dos veces al año via script. En Diciembre vuelve a dar un 2,50% aprox.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Jul 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Repsol reparte dos veces al año via script. En Diciembre vuelve a dar un 2,50% aprox.



Me cole, igualmente posicionarse ahora para un 2.5% no lo veo, una cosa es que el valor este caro o barato pero entrar ahora para un 2.5%....


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Ya que soy multinick de ane me tomo la libertad y opino sobre liberbank



pues yo que soy de Pablo Iglesias:


hoy a Grifols le tocaba un minimo (se supone)








por cierto, los laboratorios de la vaselina, han perdido los 9 después de *8 meses de lateral entre 9 y 10*


----------



## Chila (9 Jul 2014)

Que partido, que gloria que lujo...


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

una de bancos:




























cada uno ve lo que quiere ver, recuerden

liberbank, cerca de MM200






otros por ahi:


----------



## atman (9 Jul 2014)

Yo creo que los resultados de Alcoa están bien en cuanto a beneficios... pero no tanto en cuando a ventas. El beneficio ha mejorado porque se han centrado en los mercados de mayor valor añadido. Pero las ventas totales incluyendo consumo... no pueden considerarse Buenas si pensamos que ahora incluyen tambien la facturación generada por sus últimas adquisiciones.


----------



## Xiux (9 Jul 2014)

Ohhhh

Pero Brasil jugó con la selección de segunda B?

Mañana a ver que pasa, cualquiera de los dos estarán acojonados por tener que pasar a la final...


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

pues vamos a ver tubos y tubas, porque parecía que arrancaban pero....



decloban, a mi me dan 10625 (ichimoku) como mínimo razonable para rebotar, pero en 10650 podríamos darnos la vuelta ya que:

1. es el objetivo de caída aprox de este HCH
2. por ahí pasa la directriz mañana
3. el inferior de las TITAN








luego, la teoria de Tono, parece que puede ser cierta, si no perdemos los 650 esos y a partir de mañana retornan las manos fuertes

hace 3 meses y ahora


----------



## amago45 (9 Jul 2014)

Caramba con los Alemanes ... hoy el DAX lo peta ...


----------



## h2o ras (9 Jul 2014)

Elvira guapa, una desgracia, es un terremoto, una inundacion, un relampago, etc etc... , lo tuyo se llama I.N.C.O.M.P.E.T.E.N.C.I.A.
Rodrguez (CNMV) considera una desgracia el caso Gowex
Buenos dias, y disculpen


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Jul 2014)

Si, si, hablamos de Brasil y tal, pero lo de ayer de mis zeltias y mis arcelores fue peor, si cabe. Que desastre...

Buenos días.


----------



## M81 (9 Jul 2014)

creative dijo:


> Bueno la proxima semana a pillar algun dividendo para empezar acumulando para otra proxima entrada, como veis a Repsol por fundamentales, o puedo ir algo mas heavy y entrar por Sacyr cuando baje de los 4 € y quizas me coma el sobrecoste de Panamá, como una gacela despeñandose por el barranco.



El día 2 que subió sacyr a 4,7 pensé en venderlo todo y salir con perdidas pero no, los siguientes días mal y ayer que miré a la noche como estaba mi inversión :8::8::8:, si baja de 4 ::::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Jul 2014)

A ver si los resultados de Alcoa de ayer tiran un poquillo de Arcelor...::


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

espero que ayer hayan llenado la saca de papelitos , se viene el subidon que culminara en los 12k :Aplauso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Jul 2014)

Y menos mal que vendí las EZEs el viernes...

---------- Post added 09-jul-2014 at 07:08 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> espero que ayer hayan llenado la saca de papelitos , se viene el subidon que culminara en los 12k :Aplauso:



Eso si que es tener FED...diós le oiga.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

buenos dias y tal.... rovi-vaselinas atpc

sacyr también debería rebotar "un poco" a muy corto


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (9 Jul 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Y menos mal que vendí las EZEs el viernes...
> 
> .



Un tío sabio... yo no :S Pensé que empezaban a cotizar el 14 de julio. Veremos qué hace hoy, supongo que habrá volatilidad...


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Y menos mal que vendí las EZEs el viernes...
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-jul-2014 at 07:08 ----------
> 
> ...



es un truco que aprendi , la bolsa son trucos chaval , ahora veras como se despliega un rally alcista de en-verga-dura y luego preguntaran como MV pudo cazar dicho rally :fiufiu:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Jul 2014)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> Un tío sabio... yo no :S Pensé que empezaban a cotizar el 14 de julio. Veremos qué hace hoy, supongo que habrá volatilidad...



No, de sabio nada. Gili mas bien. Las compré en 0.88, han llegado a estar en 1.06 (+20%) y al final las he vendido en 0.885. ::

---------- Post added 09-jul-2014 at 07:14 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> es un truco que aprendi , la bolsa son trucos chaval , ahora veras como se despliega un rally alcista de en-verga-dura y luego preguntaran como MV pudo cazar dicho rally :fiufiu:



Le doy el tahanks por lo de la verga dura.


----------



## paulistano (9 Jul 2014)

Buenos dias.

Parece que no hay guano.

Al hilo de lo que comentabamos ayer....cementos portland....la han bajado 3% con 6mil euros.

Si metemos ahora 3.500 la subimos un 5%.


es absurdo, asi pasa, que hacen lo que quieren...entra alguien fuerte y se lo cargan::


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2014)

Bueno a la pata bajista vamos a darle un dia mas porque el itraxxx esta subiendo , cerramos largos 10830 en 10750 :: y cargamos cortos , de todos modos los 10670 aguantaran ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> 
> Parece que no hay guano.
> 
> ...






parece que está por debajo de 5,50 ::
mmm muchos ojos pendientes estamos me parece...

hay valores como sacyr o iag que estaban por AT el precio fuera de las bandas diarias, lo que va a hacer entrar pasta, ahora veremos si es para 2-3 días o es más sostenido


----------



## Asdasd (9 Jul 2014)

Asdasd dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> Gacelilla portando Coderes desde finales de agosto/principios de septiembre de 2013. Compré 4700 títulos a 2,10€ :: ::
> 
> ...




Buenos días,

Vuelvo a autocitarme, a ver si algún forero puede echar un cable.

Gracias,


----------



## asador de manteca (9 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> 
> Parece que no hay guano.
> 
> ...



NTC -4% con 2mil euros


----------



## Robopoli (9 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es un truco que aprendi , la bolsa son trucos chaval , ahora veras como se despliega un rally alcista de en-verga-dura y luego preguntaran como MV pudo cazar dicho rally :fiufiu:



juasjuasjasjuas... hay que reconocer que algunos días tiene hasta gracia. 
Lo de "la bolsa son trucos chaval" me ha llegao.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

Las haciendas vascas exigen a las empresas que declaren lo que gastan en sobornos . El Correo


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Jul 2014)

Asdasd dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Vuelvo a autocitarme, a ver si algún forero puede echar un cable.
> 
> Gracias,



Lo siento. Es muy difícil dar un consejo sobre ese tipo de valores. Yo suelo ser de aguantar en chicharros (tuve unas solarias a la mitad del valor de compra y luego vendí sacando casi el 100%). Pero es que esto es mas que un chicharro. Es una empresa que puede dejar de cotizar de la noche a la mañana.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> juasjuasjasjuas... hay que reconocer que algunos días tiene hasta gracia.
> Lo de "la bolsa son trucos chaval" me ha llegao.



tengo gracia ? ienso: es que piensas que estoy aqui para divertir al personal ? ienso:


----------



## Topongo (9 Jul 2014)

Eurona por lo que leo en rankia parece que va a abrir otro 30% arriba.
Y por qué amigos foreros, por el nuevo plan de negocio en el que esperan pasar de ebitda previsto de 16.000 a 26.000 para 2016, esperan multiplicar entre x2 y x5 todas sus areas de negocio, el como pues a saber, algo dicen también de ampliar capital para comprar otra empresa... y un genial publirepotaje hecho por geprosbolsa que casualmente es su cuidata.
No se a qué me recuerda todo esto....
Y enagas corrigiendo, cago en la leche merche.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Eurona por lo que leo en rankia parece que va a abrir otro 30% arriba.
> Y por qué amigos foreros, por el nuevo plan de negocio en el que *esperan *pasar de ebitda *previsto *de 16.000 a 26.000 para 2016, *esperan *multiplicar entre x2 y x5 todas sus areas de negocio, el como pues a saber, algo dicen también de ampliar capital para comprar otra empresa... y un genial publirepotaje echo por geprosbolsa que casualmente es su cuidata.
> No se a qué me recuerda todo esto....
> Y enagas corrigiendo, cago en la leche merche.



eso es todo


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Jul 2014)

Sacyres, gamesas y Prisas compradas hace un par de días.

Tengo a Pandoro empadronado en casa.


----------



## Robopoli (9 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Eurona por lo que leo en rankia parece que va a abrir otro 30% arriba.
> Y por qué amigos foreros, por el nuevo plan de negocio en el que esperan pasar de ebitda previsto de 16.000 a 26.000 para 2016, esperan multiplicar entre x2 y x5 todas sus areas de negocio, el como pues a saber, algo dicen también de ampliar capital para comprar otra empresa... y un genial publirepotaje hecho por geprosbolsa que casualmente es su cuidata.
> No se a qué me recuerda todo esto....
> Y enagas corrigiendo, cago en la leche merche.



Hay gacelos que pasaran una y otra vez por la trituradora y jamás aprenderán nada. 
De eso se nutren nuestros queridos leoncios.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2014)

hoy hay que quedarse largo porque el estocastico en diario se va a poner muy cerca de cero y eso significa reboton


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Sacyres, gamesas y Prisas compradas hace un par de días.
> 
> Tengo a Pandoro empadronado en casa.


----------



## Robopoli (9 Jul 2014)

Asdasd dijo:


> Me autocito antes de que mi mensaje se diluya como el azucarillo brasilero ::



Complicado amigo. Yo también aguanto bastante la volatilidad pero este caso es un poco especial y como dice la chiquita de los ojos bonitos cualquier día deja de cotizar y te quedas a 0. Bien es cierto que ahora estás a un tercio de tu inversión inicial por lo que digamos que ya te tienes que tener el tejido conjuntivo bastante elástico. No es como los Gowexianos que un día había duplicado y triplicado y al día siguiente no tenían nada...
Al final se trata de dormir bien o lo mejor posible y de si ese 30% te supone mucha pasta personalmente...


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hoy hay que quedarse largo porque el estocastico en diario se va a poner muy cerca de cero y eso significa reboton



y de repente sube el pan ::


----------



## Namreir (9 Jul 2014)

Los datos de comercio exterior de alemania que se publcaron ayer a mi me acojonaron.

Se puede desatar el armagedon en cualquier momento.

La zona euro es inviable.

Avanzamos inexorablemente hacia una crisis economica de proporciones biblicas.


----------



## Asdasd (9 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Complicado amigo. Yo también aguanto bastante la volatilidad pero este caso es un poco especial y como dice la chiquita de los ojos bonitos cualquier día deja de cotizar y te quedas a 0. Bien es cierto que ahora estás a un tercio de tu inversión inicial por lo que digamos que ya te tienes que tener el tejido conjuntivo bastante elástico. No es como los Gowexianos que un día había duplicado y triplicado y al día siguiente no tenían nada...
> Al final se trata de dormir bien o lo mejor posible y de si ese 30% te supone mucha pasta personalmente...



Se trata de dilucidar si hay posibilidad alguna de recuperar la inversión o, por contra, debo empezar a pensar en salvar lo que pueda.

La pregunta es si habrá tiempo o no, tras el acuerdo, para una subida antes de la dilución o si se producirá de forma inmediata :

Gracias,


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

el DAX en rojo, y parece que amenaza soportes, que darían 60 puntos más abajo


----------



## Namreir (9 Jul 2014)

Francia puede colapsar en cualquier momento.

French trade deficit widens in May - MarketWatch


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Jul 2014)

Asdasd dijo:


> Se trata de dilucidar si hay posibilidad alguna de recuperar la inversión o, por contra, debo empezar a pensar en salvar lo que pueda.
> 
> La pregunta es si habrá tiempo o no, tras el acuerdo, para una subida antes de la dilución o si se producirá de forma inmediata :
> 
> Gracias,



Eso no lo sabe nadie.

Bueno, lo saben algunos, pero no están en este foro, tienen cuentas en Suiza e información privilegiada.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2014)

cerramos cortos 10750 en 10705 y abrimos largos :no:

me quedo largo , el lado corto sera violeteado en breve , es muy peligroso :rolleye:


----------



## Namreir (9 Jul 2014)

En el frio y humedo norte se esta formando y megacyclogenesis que cambiara el destino de la humanidad



> *Prices in the capital rose by 25.8% between the second quarter of 2013 and the same period this year*, Nationwide said, pushing the average to £400,404, the first time it has topped £400,000 and 30% higher than the peak reached in 2007.



London house prices leap by 25% in rise unequalled since 1987, new data shows | Money | theguardian.com

Has London gone mad or is this a $1.1 million house? - CNN.com


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos cortos 10750 en 10705 y abrimos largos :no:
> 
> me quedo largo , el lado corto sera violeteado en breve , es muy peligroso :rolleye:



Para eso están los stoplosses, jato de Dios.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

duro en 4,71, ayer alguien metió una orden de 1 millón ahí
la llevo, pero 4,71 es soporte semanal y diario
de perderlo out

el tema es que paga dividendo el miercoles que viene


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2014)

comprad coño , el brutal rally alcista ha comenzado , advertidos quedan :no:


----------



## Namreir (9 Jul 2014)

Por lo demas el IBEX sigue siendo alcista y no tardaremos mucho en ver los 11.500.

Un saludo amigos.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

Vozpópuli - Biotelgy, una de las principales instrumentales de Jenaro García, con el 29% de Gowex, está vacía



El 60% del capital de Gowex, en manos de su presidente y entorno, estaba depositado en las instrumentales Cash Devices (con un 30,2% del capital), y Biotelgy, con un 29,4%. La primera es española y está tiene como administrador al propio Jenaro García Martín. La segunda está en Luxemburgo y fuentes mercantiles aseguran que está vacía y en proceso de liquidación.

Así consta en los registros del citado país, aunque de momento no se sabe más. Lo único cierto es que Bolsas y Mercados (BME) ha suministrado la información precisa a la CNMV para que investigue posibles situaciones de abuso de mercado.

En las últimas semanas, ha habido un incremento de las posiciones cortas a través del préstamo de valores y los supervisores están investigando quién está detrás de estas operaciones para saber si están concertadas o tienen alguna ligazón con Gotham City.

Si se confirma que una de las instrumentales de García están vacías, será vital saber dónde están esas acciones.

Conviene recordar que ayer mismo dimitió la mujer del ex presidente, Florencia Maté, antigua investor relations de la firma y que el propio Jenaro García se responsabilizó totalmente del fraude de la compañía, en un movimiento que parece un auténtico cortafuegos, para que no lleguen responsabilidades penales ni patrimoniales a otras personas.

De momento, no consta que se estén realizando investigaciones sobre ventas en mercado del equipo directivo de Gowex, aunque en otros casos como Pescanova hayan tenido lugar.


----------



## Robopoli (9 Jul 2014)

Asdasd dijo:


> Se trata de dilucidar si hay posibilidad alguna de recuperar la inversión o, por contra, debo empezar a pensar en salvar lo que pueda.
> 
> La pregunta es si habrá tiempo o no, tras el acuerdo, para una subida antes de la dilución o si se producirá de forma inmediata :
> 
> Gracias,



Te toca gestionar el riesgo. 
Analiza que cosas pueden ocurrir (no llegan a acuerdo y concurso ::, llegan a acuerdo y te zampas un gap a la baja ::, llegan a acuerdo y tiene una subida y puedes recuperar algo más, etc.)
Sobre la opción más favorable imaginate que llegan a acuerdo, todo sale cojonudo y abre con un gap al alza de un 20% o un 30%. Lo primero que debes preguntarte es si venderías o ya aguantarías para ver si sube más ya que es jodido vender cuando todo pinta tan alcista. 
También debes preguntarte si asumir el riesgo de ganar un 20% (ojo del 30% del capital inicial!!!) compensa la posibilidad de perder ese 30%. 
Espero que todo esto no haya sonado demasiado evidente pero cuando uno está pillado a veces cuesta razonar.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2014)

vamos coño comprad , el objetivo son los 12k para finales de julio , los 11566 para el 18 vencimiento mensual ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Por lo demas el IBEX sigue siendo alcista y no tardaremos mucho en ver los 11.500.
> 
> Un saludo amigos.



podríamos ver intradía los 10800 y no ser alcistas


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2014)

Asdasd dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Vuelvo a autocitarme, a ver si algún forero puede echar un cable.
> 
> Gracias,



Los que mandan son los acreedores,Codere puede decir lo que quiera pero si no hace una quita o una ampliación tendrá que quebrar


Codere denuncia la ilegalidad de la oferta de los bonistas y afirma que no trata por igual a los accionistas

Están tratando de comprar a la casta

_"Sin embargo, la oferta contempla que se entregue a la familia Martínez Sampedro, principal accionista de Codere, un 14,3% del capital de la empresa, lo que supondría "un trato desigual entre los accionistas actuales, contraviniendo así los principios básicos del Derecho Mercantil español", añadiendo además a estos accionistas "derechos políticos especiales y determinadas compensaciones económicas directas"_

Codere denuncia la ilegalidad de la oferta de los bonistas y afirma que no trata por igual a los accionistas



https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MCE/CDR-Codere/detalle-financiero


La gestión de Sampedro es hasta denunciable
Si te quedas ten presente que la probabilidad de perder casi todo esta por encima del 80%-90%
Yo vendería todo casi todo y esperaría a ver que pasa con la ampliación


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2014)

el itraxxx sube aun mas , soltamos largos 10705 en 10745 y abrimos cortos , pero hoy al final me quedare largo 

---------- Post added 09-jul-2014 at 10:36 ----------

un viajecito a los 10670 no estaria mal :baba:


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el itraxxx sube aun mas , soltamos largos 10705 en 10745 y abrimos cortos , pero hoy al final me quedare largo



tú mira el dax, pese al 1-7
aún no despega


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Vozpópuli - Biotelgy, una de las principales instrumentales de Jenaro García, con el 29% de Gowex, está vacía
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quiero recordar como funcionan los cortos

https://www.unience.com/blogs-economia-finanzas/aprendiendo-sobre-inversiones/bolsa_basica_como_funcionan_las_posiciones_bajistas_en_las_acciones_



1)Jenaro ha podido prestar sus acciones para posiciones cortas----tocoto, intereses en su cuenta
2)Conociendo su cinismo seguramente ha avisado a algun amigo o familiar para que se ponga corto--tocoto
3)Al igual Sousa o los Salazar mientras se ha gestionado el punto 1 o 2 el habrá estado vendiendo sus acciones
4)Para tener el dinero mas cerca de Suiza y Luxemburgo no se ha cortado ni un pelo y tenia alli registrada la sociedad
5)Vivimos en España el país donde ni donde Sousa,Salazar,Ruiz Mateos ni Blesa estan en la carcel

Conclusión: Hay bastantes probabilidades que tenga escondidos entre 100-500 mill en algun paraiso fiscal....es mas seguramente ni va a pisar la carcel y por su puesto sus accionistas no recibirán ni las gracias


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

bueno, los salazar están en ello, y con riesgo de devolver la pasta...
ojalá "por lo que me toca"


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> bueno, los salazar están en ello, y con riesgo de devolver la pasta...
> ojalá "por lo que me toca"



Vete olvidandote

Si... están en ello, viendo como gastarse los 200 mill... es que da para mucho caviar

Pescanova, SOS Cuétara y Nueva Rumasa, casos abiertos ante la Justicia

Que curioso nuestro amigo Salazar...desvía 200 mill a su cuenta particular que justamente coincide con el dinero de la ampliación. Se lo llevo crudo


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Vete olvidandote
> 
> LO estan en ello es viendo en que se funden los 200 mill...da para mucho caviar
> 
> ...



Ya, pero como ahora es americana, y están los fondos y Aznar en Deoleo, pues la justicia puede empezar a hacer su trabajo ::


----------



## decloban (9 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> bueno, los salazar están en ello, y con riesgo de devolver la pasta...
> ojalá "por lo que me toca"



No jodas que estas dentro de OLE


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Ya, pero como ahora es americana, y están los fondos y Aznar en Deoleo, pues la justicia puede empezar a hacer su trabajo ::



Que no...los anteriores accionistas son cosa del pasado, a los actuales acreedores y accionistas les importa un comino

Yo ya di mi opinión con deoleo, saldrá adelante pero los accionistas minoritarios no veran nada, esta todo atado y bien atado por la casta

En todos estos casos, solo os tenéis que preguntar quien ha ganado con todo esto....y así llegaras a los responsables


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

decloban dijo:


> No jodas que estas dentro de OLE



comido x servido, pero muuuuy poco
claro, (y en espera a ver si hay o no OPA, que se empieza a poner bonito) 

dentro y de momento, si vendo me comen los 3 metesacas en positivo que hice

pero no tiene sentido alguno vender ahora




ponzi:
que sí, que no tengo dudas, los 200 millones no me corresponden a mí, eso es a los antiguos. pero casualmente si indemnizan, se pone en CERO deuda


----------



## Krim (9 Jul 2014)

Es la risa lo de la justicia aquí. Si esto fuera un país serio, en el mismo momento en que admitió la estafa debería haber ido a la cárcel y bloqueo de cuentas en cuestión de horas. ¿Como puede ese tío estar en su casa? Espérate que no se fugue a las Bahamas. De hecho, ni siquiera doy un duro porque esté en España.

Eso sí, si tu ex-novia dice que le has gritado, a comisaría directo ::


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Ya, pero como ahora es americana, y están los *fondos y Aznar *en Deoleo, pues la justicia puede empezar a hacer su trabajo ::





ane agurain dijo:


> comido x servido, pero muuuuy poco
> claro, (y en espera a ver si hay o no OPA, que se empieza a poner bonito)
> 
> dentro y de momento, si vendo me comen los 3 metesacas en positivo que hice
> ...



Tu mism@ te has respondido, solo viendo quien esta dentro es suficiente motivo para no jugarse ni un euro


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Tu mism@ te has respondido, solo viendo quien esta dentro es suficiente motivo para no jugarse ni un euro



Lo que quiero decir es que la justicia actuará cuando sea propiedad del fondo, no antes. ::

Si actúa antes, no tiene ningún valor la compra y OPA lanzada por AnsarJr.



Mientras que, (esto lo soñé hoy sr.juez), si sé que el juez va a condenar a Salazar a 200 kilos, me meto en la empresa, compro, intento oparla y sacarla de bolsa... y espero ::


hacemos una apuesta?

RESUMIENDO: la justicia en este país está a la altura de quién la elige


disclaimer: por supuesto, que nadie compre OLE


----------



## paulistano (9 Jul 2014)

Yo te himboco


----------



## mpbk (9 Jul 2014)

joder el jenaro este, como se lo ha montado.....

parece que el 30% del capital ya lo tiene en billetes o a saber.

y saldrá de rositas si lo ha hecho bien, que esto es españa

---------- Post added 09-jul-2014 at 11:17 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Tu mism@ te has respondido, solo viendo quien esta dentro es suficiente motivo para no jugarse ni un euro



joder pues yo tengo un paquetito en deoleo.

a ver si alcanza los 0.6 que tengo la orden desde hace meses.....

mientras no la suspendan....solo puede subir.


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2014)

@ane yo con sos cuetara y ahora deoleo tengo mis teorias pero viendo quien esta dentro prefiero no pronunciarme en publico.Solo te dejo caer esto para que pienses en ello.Si los salazar eran accionistas mayoritarios de sos y por tanto dueños tb de la caja de la empresa que sentido tiene jugartela por el mismo importe del que ya eres propietario? A no ser que haya algo mas.Y ahora dime quien ha ganado con la descapitalizacion de sos cuetara?Pues ya esta ,yo creo que no hace falta explicar mucho mas.Si estas jugando a poker y no sabes quien es el pardillo es porque lo eres tu.Yo me andaria con cuidado, los que estan dentro cuando disparan tiran a matar.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> @ane yo con sos cuetara y ahora deoleo tengo mis teorias pero viendo quien esta dentro prefiero no pronunciarme en publico.Solo te dejo caer esto para que pienses en ello.Si los salazar eran accionistas mayoritarios de sos y por tanto dueños tb de la caja de la empresa que sentido tiene jugartela por el mismo importe del que ya eres propietario? A no ser que haya algo mas.Y ahora dime quien ha ganado con la descapitalizacion de sos cuetara?Pues ya esta ,yo creo que no hace falta explicar mucho mas.Si estas jugando a poker y no sabes quien es el pardillo es porque lo eres tu.Yo me andaria con cuidado, los que estan dentro cuando disparan tiran a matar.



tranqui, tranqui, con OLE ni pierdo ni gano. estoy sobre aviso.
ahora manda el precio de opa a 0,38, que lo suben, pues le gano. que no lo suben? pues comido x servido, pero da rabia. Que no hay exclusión porque nadie vende? Pues seguiré

a los salazar los debieron echar y empezar a mejorar ratios, casualidad


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2014)

cerramos cortitos 10745 en 10710 y abrimos largos , de estos largos no me mueve ni pandoro , hasta los 12k y mas paya :Baile:


----------



## Krim (9 Jul 2014)

Pues 7 goles y lo que quieran, pero yo sigo viendo que llueve mierda...no se como se lo estará pasando @Pollastre, pero yo ando mosqueado XD.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Pues 7 goles y lo que quieran, pero yo sigo viendo que llueve mierda...no se como se lo estará pasando @Pollastre, pero yo ando mosqueado XD.



que necesidad hay de decir palabrotas señor krill , sea mas fisno , no me obligue a ser malo :no:


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Pues 7 goles y lo que quieran, pero yo sigo viendo que llueve mierda...no se como se lo estará pasando @Pollastre, pero yo ando mosqueado XD.



mi humilde opinión es que es mejor esperar un poco antes de hacer nada


----------



## paulistano (9 Jul 2014)

Hoy los 10.700 han sido soporte (10.699,90)....veremos si aguanta....puede estar gracioso...


----------



## Tono (9 Jul 2014)

Bien abiertos esos largos gato. La has clavado.

Prima de riesgo subiendo un 4%, Alemania en negativo y los futuros USA no dicen nada todavía, pero lo dicen todo.

La corrección no ha acabado, que nadie saque la artillería que no es momento de disparar todavía


Lo de ayer fue toda una exhibición de tecnología alemana. Vaya máquina de marcar goles. Fue algo despiadado.
Si hoy gana Holanda, el partido por el 3º puesto va ser mejor que la final.
Los brasileiros, con ánimos de revancha y quedar bien con su público, contra su enemigo natural que hoy por hoy es bastante mejor (y contra el que no pueden perder de ninguna manera). Va a haber ostias hasta para los recogepelotas

joder BME :ouch: me gustaría saber que leoncio está comprando a manos llenas


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Bien abiertos esos largos gato. La has clavado.
> 
> Prima de riesgo subiendo un 4%, Alemania en negativo y los futuros USA no dicen nada todavía, pero lo dicen todo.
> 
> ...



si uno no puede arriesgar despues de un rally en dos tramos , con el estocastico diario muy cerca de cero y en pleno soporte , entonces uno no podra arriesgar nunca chavalin ienso:


----------



## Topongo (9 Jul 2014)

Ando meditando el cambio de cormos ENG-MAP o incluso BME después de esta corrección de casi el 10 que lleva desde máximos aunque con el asunto GOW de fondo, no se yo.


----------



## Tono (9 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si uno no puede arriesgar despues de un rally en dos tramos , con el estocastico diario muy cerca de cero y en pleno soporte , entonces uno no podra arriesgar nunca chavalin ienso:



usté puede que tiene 7 vidas y tres cojones 

lo van a pelar más que a su primo


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si uno no puede arriesgar despues de un rally en dos tramos , con el estocastico diario muy cerca de cero y en pleno soporte , entonces uno no podra arriesgar nunca chavalin ienso:



hombre, entre ayer y hoy debemos marcar el mínimo para entrar (en teoria)
pero hasta los 12k no lo sé eh


----------



## decloban (9 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pues yo que soy de Pablo Iglesias:



Con retraso en la replica pero me ha echo gracia


----------



## Hannibal (9 Jul 2014)

@Tono yo te himboco, qué ha pasado con bme? ::


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2014)

no dire que es lo que exactamente sucede , solo os dire que esta sucediendo y cuando sucede se termina produciendo un fuerte rally alcista que como minimo nos llevara 500 pipos arriba , los 12k quizas :bla:

este truco tiene alrededor de un 95% de probabilidad de cumplirse :bla:


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

joder qué peli porno más mala... imita a chuck?

me ha recordado en lo cutre:






---------- Post added 09-jul-2014 at 04:04 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> no dire que es lo que exactamente sucede , solo os dire que esta sucediendo y cuando sucede se termina produciendo un fuerte rally alcista que como minimo nos llevara 500 pipos arriba , los 12k quizas :bla:
> 
> este truco tiene alrededor de un 95% de probabilidad de cumplirse :bla:


----------



## Tono (9 Jul 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> @Tono yo te himboco, qué ha pasado con bme? ::



¿que ganará este mes otro 25% más que el año pasado?
¿que alguien sabe que puede dar un jugoso complementario este año porque rompe todas las previsiones de beneficios?
Dentro de una semana lo analizamos.
No le deis vueltas, es BME. Un plazo fijo. Va como un tiro y es en el único valor que yo no me atrevo a salir para aprovechar correcciones por miedo a quedarme fuera.

gato ¿hoy con quien va, Holanda o Argentina? por si me da por tirar una apuesta.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ¿que ganará este mes otro 25% más que el año pasado?
> ¿que alguien sabe que puede dar un jugoso complementario este año porque rompe todas las previsiones de beneficios?
> Dentro de una semana lo analizamos.
> No le deis vueltas, es BME. Un plazo fijo. Va como un tiro y es en el único valor que yo no me atrevo a salir para aprovechar correcciones por miedo a quedarme fuera.
> ...



MV zahori , llameme asi , ayer ya dije que queria ver una final entre alemania y argentina , si tiene entendimiento entienda


----------



## Tono (9 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no dire que es lo que exactamente sucede , solo os dire que esta sucediendo y cuando sucede se termina produciendo un fuerte rally alcista que como minimo nos llevara 500 pipos arriba , los 12k quizas :bla:
> 
> este truco tiene alrededor de un 95% de probabilidad de cumplirse :bla:




siempre que no se rompa la pata de la cuña en el 3º rally alcista, lo que nos llevaría a cerrarle el gap que tiene debajo del rabo con el ejtocáztico doblao


----------



## paulistano (9 Jul 2014)

Qué ve la gente en Iberia??

Miro el gráfico anual y veo una tendencia bajista a más no poder.

Se me escapa algo?


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

ayer empezaron resultados usanos con alcoa

cuándo los del ibex?


velota verde en dax


----------



## Tono (9 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV zahori , llameme asi , ayer ya dije que queria ver una final entre alemania y argentina , si tiene entendimiento entienda



pos yo quiero ver un 3º-4º puesto entre los capoeiros y los tangueiros


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

Desde Fresco Film Services queremos pedirle CAUTELA a los profesionales del periodismo. Nos parece bien informar, ya que entendemos que la producción que tenemos entre manos es muy golosa. No obstante, la publicación de información no contrastada, basada en rumores, otras publicaciones de fuentes no oficiales etc, sólo llevan a confusión e incluso a la obstrucción de nuestro trabajo y la labor por dejar nuestro territorio en buen lugar.

Un ejemplo muy claro: Si la inversión en Irlanda del Norte, base de la serie donde se ubica TODO el aparato logístico y se rueda más del 50% de la serie, en los últimos CUATRO años ha sido de 100 millones de Euros, cómo que se espera la misma inversión en Andalucía por un periodo de unas cuantas semanas? Señores, no tiene sentido, y el sensacionalismo sólo nos lleva a situaciones extremas en nuestra labor de facilitar el mejor recibimiento posible a la productora de fuera.

Lo mismo para los puestos de trabajo. La serie lleva cuatro años rodándose, y los equipos están compuestos y se van de forma casi íntegra a rodar donde sea. Nosotros completamos con puestos locales las carencias que puedan tener, pero estamos lejos de crear hasta 6000 puestos de trabajo.

Rogamos un poco de sentido común, por el bien de todos, para conseguir continuidad de la serie en nuestra tierra, a la que intentamos representar de la mejor forma posible.

Gracias !


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> siempre que no se rompa la pata de la cuña en el 3º rally alcista, lo que nos llevaría a cerrarle el gap que tiene debajo del rabo con el ejtocáztico doblao



Tu mira y aprende chavalin , el ibex no tiene secretos para un humilde servidor y su infinito conocimiento


----------



## Muttley (9 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ¿que ganará este mes otro 25% más que el año pasado?
> ¿que alguien sabe que puede dar un jugoso complementario este año porque rompe todas las previsiones de beneficios?
> Dentro de una semana lo analizamos.
> No le deis vueltas, es BME. Un plazo fijo. Va como un tiro y es en el único valor que yo no me atrevo a salir para aprovechar correcciones por miedo a quedarme fuera.



De acuerdo contigo. De BME no me sacan ni con agua caliente. Ni de Endesa ni de Ibertrola a los precios que las llevo. Las tres son intocables ahora mismo.
Endesa puede dar otro dividendo en lo que queda de ejercicio y no hay forma que baje. Iberdrola es toda una maquina. Va a poco a poco y no cede apenas terreno en las caidas.

Ahora, lo demás es siempre negociable...y cuando lleguemos a los 12k del gato...lo vendo todo menos eso....para esperar caida bertokiana en liquidez.


----------



## Topongo (9 Jul 2014)

Pues el guano de BME hoy es del bueno, tampoco me salgo una vez no salido ni el viernes ni en máximos... si sigue para abajo confirmaré mi cambio de cromos con enagas....


----------



## mpbk (9 Jul 2014)

ya no queda nada de rebajas..........este pais está saqueado.

y luego miras unas chanclas y 30€ jajajajajaj, un puto corcho con una tira....

en fin.


----------



## Tono (9 Jul 2014)

la guasa que tiene la gente:


—Neymar, ¿cuántas letras tiene Germany? 
—Siete. 
—¿Cuántas? 
—:'( 
—JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA!!!!!


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Pues el guano de BME hoy es del bueno, tampoco me salgo una vez no salido ni el viernes ni en máximos... si sigue para abajo confirmaré mi cambio de cromos con enagas....










esto si cierra ahora mismo en 33,12


----------



## docjones (9 Jul 2014)

A BME la sigo. Tentadora.

Bodaclick solicita liquidación, por cierto.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

el ibex está verde, pero yo veo mucho guano del 2-3% en muchos valores


----------



## Topongo (9 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> esto si cierra ahora mismo en 33,12



Pues a ver como cierra hoy pero en vez de rebote parece que se va a despeñar....
::::::


----------



## Thader (9 Jul 2014)

docjones dijo:


> A BME la sigo. Tentadora.



¿Se va poniendo buena para entrar? ¿O aún le queda pa rato? Parece que cae y cae...


----------



## decloban (9 Jul 2014)

Thader dijo:


> ¿Se va poniendo buena para entrar? ¿O aún le queda pa rato? Parece que cae y cae...



Por 32 aprox esta la MM30 que es donde yo la espero.


----------



## Tono (9 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Pues a ver como cierra hoy pero en vez de rebote parece que se va a despeñar....
> ::::::



dentro de una hora me parece que vas a ver a todo el IBEX despeñao


----------



## Robopoli (9 Jul 2014)

Vamos BME!!! Un par de leurillos más y hago entrada


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

vaya, el pop en mínimos de 7 meses y tal


----------



## James Bond (9 Jul 2014)

En Ferrovial me están rompiendo el ano, entre en 16,15€... Se que tarde o temprano tocara los 17€ pero espero no tener que esperar mucho. Puede ser que compre otro paquetito vendiendo parte de AMD que la llevo con un 30% de beneficio, el problema es Montoro.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Por 32 aprox esta la MM30 que es donde yo la espero.



yo en 32,32 para hoy si entra
y lbk un poco más abajo aún que el mínimo que ha hecho, está en la MM200, vasmo a versi la avaricia me entra


----------



## Topongo (9 Jul 2014)

Puta vida gacela, tengo el dedo sobre sell en ENG, para evitar un topongo... por otro lado buen valor y con potencial, BME despeñandose y poniendo ojitos, MAP igual...


----------



## Hannibal (9 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ¿que ganará este mes otro 25% más que el año pasado?
> ¿que alguien sabe que puede dar un jugoso complementario este año porque rompe todas las previsiones de beneficios?
> Dentro de una semana lo analizamos.
> No le deis vueltas, es BME. Un plazo fijo. Va como un tiro y es en el único valor que yo no me atrevo a salir para aprovechar correcciones por miedo a quedarme fuera.
> ...



Ya ya, pero menos mal que me salí... porque a lo tonto va a caer al mismo nivel donde entré :: seguramente vuelva a reentrar, pero un par de euros más abajo.

P.D. Después de lo de gowex, déjame que disfrute con que me haya funcionado el sl ::

---------- Post added 09-jul-2014 at 12:53 ----------




decloban dijo:


> Por 32 aprox esta la MM30 que es donde yo la espero.



En 32,4 el comechichis. Pero no dejo orden, la sigo sin más.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> En Ferrovial me están rompiendo el ano, entre en 16,15€... Se que tarde o temprano tocara los 17€ pero espero no tener que esperar mucho. Puede ser que compre otro paquetito vendiendo parte de AMD que la llevo con un 30% de beneficio, el problema es Montoro.



se dice nano :rolleye:


----------



## Thader (9 Jul 2014)

Usáis algún tipo de app que lance alertas al móvil si una acción llega a un precio determinado?


----------



## Tono (9 Jul 2014)

ya está cogiendo esto carrerilla

el rally atrapagatos mañanero se ha acabado

que cabrones, parecía que empezaba el rebote a primera hora 

y zasssssss


----------



## Robopoli (9 Jul 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ya ya, pero menos mal que me salí... porque a lo tonto va a caer al mismo nivel donde entré :: seguramente vuelva a reentrar, pero un par de euros más abajo.
> 
> P.D. Después de lo de gowex, déjame que disfrute con que me haya funcionado el sl ::
> 
> ...



Un poco más abajo la busco yo. A 31,8.
Si no a otra cosa mariflower.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ya está cogiendo esto carrerilla
> 
> el rally atrapagatos mañanero se ha acabado
> 
> ...



Tu falta de FED me resulta molesta :no:


----------



## Topongo (9 Jul 2014)

Fin de la historia vendidas las engases 20,85-24+0,7 de dividendo, no me puedo quejar.... estaba con la psicosis de lo de Sabadell.


----------



## Krim (9 Jul 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ya ya, pero menos mal que me salí... porque a lo tonto va a caer al mismo nivel donde entré :: seguramente vuelva a reentrar, pero un par de euros más abajo.
> 
> P.D. Después de lo de gowex, déjame que disfrute con que me haya funcionado el sl ::
> 
> ...



Interesante. Yo tengo proyectado un doble techo con objetivo 32~32.5, y de ahí vuelta a las andadas. No se asuste usted si terminamos de compañeros de viaje XD.

---------- Post added 09-jul-2014 at 13:00 ----------




Thader dijo:


> Usáis algún tipo de app que lance alertas al móvil si una acción llega a un precio determinado?



IGmarkets te los manda si pones alertas, y yo creo que muchos otros brokers igual.


----------



## mpbk (9 Jul 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> En Ferrovial me están rompiendo el ano, entre en 16,15€... Se que tarde o temprano tocara los 17€ pero espero no tener que esperar mucho. Puede ser que compre otro paquetito vendiendo parte de AMD que la llevo con un 30% de beneficio, el problema es Montoro.



yo ferrovial, bme y estas que han subido un 200% estaria fuera, son las que van a recortar.

gamesa de 1 a 9...........y ahora de 9 a.......


----------



## Robopoli (9 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ya está cogiendo esto carrerilla
> 
> el rally atrapagatos mañanero se ha acabado
> 
> ...



Sorpresivamente los usanos están ligeramente verdes hasta hace un momento. 
Señor Don Pepitoria, vaya preparando unos memes que la tade puede ser divertida ::


----------



## boquiman (9 Jul 2014)

El Ibex ya ha cerrado el gap... hala ya podemos subir...


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Sorpresivamente los usanos están ligeramente verdes hasta hace un momento.
> Señor Don Pepitoria, vaya preparando unos memes que la tade puede ser divertida ::



la falta de conocimiento se paga , los largos son ganadores ahora , no lo olvide o luego los memes no le haran gracia


----------



## Hannibal (9 Jul 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> En Ferrovial me están rompiendo el ano, entre en 16,15€... Se que tarde o temprano tocara los 17€ pero espero no tener que esperar mucho. Puede ser que compre otro paquetito vendiendo parte de AMD que la llevo con un 30% de beneficio, el problema es Montoro.



Pues si cierra por debajo de 15.34 creo que tocaría salir huyendo del valor... y está ahí ahí.


----------



## James Bond (9 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> yo ferrovial, bme y estas que han subido un 200% estaria fuera, son las que van a recortar.



Y cuales recomiendo usted? aparte de IAG...

Porque ¿cuando presenta resultados Ferrovial?


----------



## Topongo (9 Jul 2014)

Por cierto ENG se dejo gap en 23,12 por si alguien le vale para algo...


----------



## Robopoli (9 Jul 2014)

juasss! Cómo se les ha ido la pinza con BME. Esperaba que bajara a esos precios pero no hoy


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Y cuales recomiendo usted? aparte de IAG...
> 
> Porque ¿cuando presenta resultados Ferrovial?



entró en cementos en 5,50


----------



## Topongo (9 Jul 2014)

Pues A Ane le ha debido entrar ya la orden


----------



## decloban (9 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> juasss! Cómo se les ha ido la pinza con BME. Esperaba que bajara a esos precios pero no hoy



¿Y que me dices de GRF? La reventaron en 39 y ahora a ver como cierra la semana.


----------



## James Bond (9 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> entró en cementos en 5,50



Cementos jajajaja vaya chicharro. Esas cosas las tengo prohibidas.


----------



## bertok (9 Jul 2014)

Comprad, que se acaban 8:8:8:


----------



## Robopoli (9 Jul 2014)

decloban dijo:


> ¿Y que me dices de GRF? La reventaron en 39 y ahora a ver como cierra la semana.



Si cierra en la zona en la que está ahora no va mal del todo pero como se funda este nivel está como para esperarla en los 36€ :8:

Tanto BME como GRF me parecen empresas cojonudas la verdad.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Comprad, que se acaban 8:8:8:



compra chaval , MV te lo exije :no:


----------



## decloban (9 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Si cierra en la zona en la que está ahora no va mal del todo pero como se funda este nivel está como para esperarla en los 36€ :8:
> 
> Tanto BME como GRF me parecen empresas cojonudas la verdad.



Yo no se si son cojonudas pero ambas pertenecen a subsectores fuertes en Europa y mira que quedan pocos.

De momento ambas están en la lista de seguimiento para ver cuando vuelven a dar señal de entrada.

Edito para comentar que el sector de BME (SXFP) por ahora no hay que preocuparse pero esta mostrando signos de debilidad.


----------



## Xiux (9 Jul 2014)

Como me estoy comiendo ladrillazos con la fantastica entrada en BME

Pero como dice Tono, pedazo de empresa, esperemos...


----------



## Durmiente (9 Jul 2014)

He entrado en SAN a 7,541.

Me voy tirando yo solo de los pelos. No os molestéis.


----------



## Robopoli (9 Jul 2014)

Dejo por aquí 4 valores para el que quiera echarles un ojo. 
Son recomendaciones de un portal americano de pago bastante conocido.

Actavis plc (ACT)
Fleetcor Technologies (FLT)
O Reilly Automotive Inc (ORLY)
Whitewave Foods Co Cl A (WWAV)

Las 4 comulgan con el Robopolimétodo de empresas con crecimiento fuerte trimestral e interanual (>25%) y están cerca de zonas de compra. 
Ahora se trata de esperar a que el cuchillo deje de caer y PARECE que hoy puede ser el día al otro lado del charco.


----------



## Durmiente (9 Jul 2014)

Me he precipotado (creo)


----------



## Krim (9 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Pues A Ane le ha debido entrar ya la orden



A mi me ha entrado en 32.40...ya podéis salir corriendo MUHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Hannibal (9 Jul 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Como me estoy comiendo ladrillazos con la fantastica entrada en BME
> 
> Pero como dice Tono, pedazo de empresa, esperemos...



Este Tono luego dirá de Ane, recomendando chicharros a todo el mundo :XX::XX::XX:

Na, no creo que sea para preocuparse y más con los resultados que deben sacar...


----------



## Robopoli (9 Jul 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Yo no se si son cojonudas pero ambas pertenecen a subsectores fuertes en Europa y mira que quedan pocos.
> 
> De momento ambas están en la lista de seguimiento para ver cuando vuelven a dar señal de entrada.
> 
> Edito para comentar que el sector de BME (SXFP) por ahora no hay que preocuparse pero esta mostrando signos de debilidad.



Ya solo con el hecho de que Grifols tenga el 90% del negocio fuera de España llama la atención. 
BME... pues es BME. Valor trotero-cochinero, opable, con negocio más o menos garantizado y crecimiento más o menos garantizado en los próximos años con todo el gacelerío que entra de una forma u otra en bolsa.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Jul 2014)

Duro Felguera, acción coñazo y conservadora, en precio donde ya ha rebotado un par de veces.

Muy buena r/r entrada 4.69 euros. SL 4.45.

Salida: donde uno crea que ha ganado bastante.


----------



## Xiux (9 Jul 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Este Tono luego dirá de Ane, recomendando chicharros a todo el mundo :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Na, no creo que sea para preocuparse y más con los resultados que deben sacar...



No la he pillado por comentarios de nadie, only por mi propia estupidez anticipandome ::::::::

La empresa la considero cojonuda y con buenas perspectivas


----------



## Topongo (9 Jul 2014)

Dentro de BME también, a ver si hay :: stop en 32, en principio mental...
::


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2014)

Vamos ibex , vamos pezkeñin , aniquila a los bajistas :no: :Baile:


----------



## asador de manteca (9 Jul 2014)

Perdonar que igual ya lo habęis comentado, por què està bajando bme?


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2014)

asador de manteca dijo:


> Perdonar que igual ya lo habęis comentado, por què està bajando bme?



esta descontando algo ienso:


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (9 Jul 2014)

asador de manteca dijo:


> Perdonar que igual ya lo habęis comentado, por què està bajando bme?



Gowex, posibles problemas legales y tal y tal
O tal vez porque a pasado el cisne negro que marca la salida del dinero de los leones de las bolsas y la gran carnicería para las gacelas


----------



## Topongo (9 Jul 2014)

asador de manteca dijo:


> Perdonar que igual ya lo habęis comentado, por què està bajando bme?



Supongo que liada gowex y posibles denuncias/responsabilidad que pudiera tener.

---------- Post added 09-jul-2014 at 14:20 ----------




Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> Gowex, posibles problemas legales y tal y tal
> O tal vez porque a pasado el cisne negro que marca la salida del dinero de los leones de las bolsas y la gran carnicería para las gacelas



O talvez una dee sas raras oportunidades que dan de vez en cuando los valores....
ENG se dejón un10% en 3 dias antes de su brutal rally actual, esto pues puede ser que las noticias sirvan para justificar el AT...


----------



## Robopoli (9 Jul 2014)

Aerolineas usanas UP!!! DAL, LUV, ALK, y tal
:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2014)

el foro dando por el pompis otra vez :ouch: calopez deja de parchear el problema huevon y contrata un jostin bueno de una p... vez :ouch:


----------



## Durmiente (9 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Dentro de BME también, a ver si hay :: stop en 32, en principio mental...
> ::



También dentro de BME (he entrado hace un rato ya a 32,75 y poca carga). En principio, sin SL


----------



## Robopoli (9 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el foro dando por el *pompis* otra vez :ouch: calopez deja de parchear el problema huevon y contrata un jostin bueno de una p... vez :ouch:



Usa expresiones muy nacionales, no? 
A ver si va a ser ustéc de Bollulos Par del Condado en lugar del país del valle sagrado.


----------



## Tono (9 Jul 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Este Tono luego dirá de Ane, recomendando chicharros a todo el mundo :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Na, no creo que sea para preocuparse y más con los resultados que deben sacar...




No entiendo el silogismo...

yo aconsejo empresas que me gustan, por motivos que personalmente a mí me interesan para invertir a largo plazo
si alguien me hace caso, el precio de entrada y el momento que elija es cosa suya

Hannibal ¿has llegado a tener alguna acción al menos un año? me da la sensación de que no y que el concepto 'largo plazo' te pilla muy lejos todavía.
En sólo un año un valor subirá, bajará, tendrá sus rumores buenos y malos y sus correcciones... pero si es alcista seguirá su camino hacia arriba. Y será porque sus cuentas digan que sus beneficios aumentan y se espera que mejoren en el futuro.
un 10- 20% de caída en el largo plazo, o de subida, en un buen valor es como ver llover. La cotización diaria no es más importante que mirar por la ventana.

Hay otro cocepto del largo plazo que sí que puede ser que te pille más cerca. Es el que han aprendido con una soberana ostia los largoplacistas de Gowex. Mejor que te lo expliquen ellos.


----------



## Topongo (9 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> No entiendo el silogismo...
> 
> yo aconsejo empresas que me gustan, por motivos que personalmente a mí me interesan para invertir a largo plazo
> si alguien me hace caso, el precio de entrada y el momento que elija es cosa suya
> ...



Pero por ejemplo tono en las de largo también haces salidas y entradas como de FER para volver a salir, SAN o IBE creo que has entrado y salido en el año otra cosa es que no importe quedarte atrapado por ser valores alcistas y que volverán (posiblemente al valor).
Creo que van más por ahí los comentarios que todos preferimos verlas con +10 que con -5 y si sales volver a entrar.
Esta vez personalmente he entrado en BME con la salida de ENG porque la veia agotada a para un tiempo mientras consolida y BME creo que ha dado una oportunidad.


----------



## Robopoli (9 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Pero por ejemplo tono en las de largo también haces salidas y entradas como de FER para volver a salir, SAN o IBE creo que has entrado y salido en el año otra cosa es que no importe quedarte atrapado por ser valores alcistas y que volverán (posiblemente al valor).
> Creo que van más por ahí los comentarios que todos preferimos verlas con +10 que con -5 y si sales volver a entrar.
> Esta vez personalmente he entrado en BME con la salida de ENG porque la veia agotada a para un tiempo mientras consolida y BME creo que ha dado una oportunidad.



Yo aquí estoy con Tono. Algunos tenéis/tienen/tenemos el dedo más nervioso que Marco en el "Sorpresa, sorpresa". El problema de vender entre otros es que hay que pasar por caja. Para ser más concretos por la caja de Montoro con lo que en la práctica estás erosionando tu capital a buen ritmo cada vez que vendes.
De todas formas si una cosa es mejor que otra es fácil de comprobar. 
Se cogen las entradas y salidas de los mete sacas y se compara con haber hecho una entrada a piñon fijo en un BME, Enagas, Grifols, o lo que sea.


----------



## Topongo (9 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Yo aquí estoy con Tono. Algunos tenéis/tienen/tenemos el dedo más nervioso que Marco en el "Sorpresa, sorpresa". El problema de vender entre otros es que hay que pasar por caja. Para ser más concretos por la caja de Montoro con lo que en la práctica estás erosionando tu capital a buen ritmo cada vez que vendes.
> De todas formas si una cosa es mejor que otra es fácil de comprobar.
> Se cogen las entradas y salidas de los mete sacas y se compara con haber hecho una entrada a piñon fijo en un BME, Enagas, Grifols, o lo que sea.



Eso estoy diciendo robopoli, también estoy con tono en general yo hago eso mas o menos con una cartera la otra la tengo para mas corto plazo y depués de chicharrear me cambio a valores buenos cuando pueden ser buenas entradas, de hecho de mi cartera l/p llevo sin vender una sola acción desde la desgracais de las BME a 22 y algo así que hecha cuantas.
Enagas ha subido un 20% en cosa de 2 meses, le toca descansar me aprece y si BME no se hubiese toñado un 10% en nada pues no se si hubiese cambiado, lo que no creo que vuelva a hacer es chicharrear.
Quería comentar por resumir que los que vamos a largo a veces también pecamos de intentar pillar olitas que surfear .
* En bizkaia no tenemos a trolltoro
* Con los chicharros solo he palmado, DLIA,Zeltia....


----------



## Tono (9 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Pero por ejemplo tono en las de largo también haces salidas y entradas como de FER para volver a salir, SAN o IBE creo que has entrado y salido en el año otra cosa es que no importe quedarte atrapado por ser valores alcistas y que volverán (posiblemente al valor).
> Creo que van más por ahí los comentarios que todos preferimos verlas con +10 que con -5 y si sales volver a entrar.
> Esta vez personalmente he entrado en BME con la salida de ENG porque la veia agotada a para un tiempo mientras consolida y BME creo que ha dado una oportunidad.



efectivamente, 
es una forma cojonuda de ir bajando el precio de entrada conseguir aprovechar las correcciones buenas. Pero para eso hay que vender en máximos y no esperar que te revienten el SL (lo que se llama comunmente hacer un Topongo)
creo que se entiende la diferencia

desde luego es una buena oportunidad para entrar en BME, lo que no impide que mañana vuelva a caer antes de retomar la subida. 
Ahora, decir que te sales de BME porque has sufrido una mala experiencia en Gowex es como mezclar el tocino y la velocidad.::


----------



## Topongo (9 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> efectivamente,
> es una forma cojonuda de ir bajando el precio de entrada conseguir aprovechar las correcciones buenas. Pero para eso hay que vender en máximos y no esperar que te revienten el SL (lo que se llama comunmente hacer un Topongo)
> creo que se entiende la diferencia
> 
> ...



El error fue no vender en máximos o con sintomas de debilidad pero SAB es un poco chicharril... , lección aprendida para ENG y por eso me las he quitado, debilidad creo y oportunidad BME que por cierto empieza a chutar un poco los que hemos entrado ya le sacamos un piquito...


----------



## Tono (9 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Yo aquí estoy con Tono. Algunos tenéis/tienen/tenemos el dedo más nervioso que Marco en el "Sorpresa, sorpresa". El problema de vender entre otros es que hay que pasar por caja. Para ser más concretos por la caja de Montoro con lo que en la práctica estás erosionando tu capital a buen ritmo cada vez que vendes.
> De todas formas si una cosa es mejor que otra es fácil de comprobar.
> Se cogen las entradas y salidas de los mete sacas y se compara con haber hecho una entrada a piñon fijo en un BME, Enagas, Grifols, o lo que sea.



y evidentemente hay que descontar los costes de la operación de la entrada-salida-reentrada que se llevan un pico


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2014)

hacer un topongo o tambien , hacer un tono , en los dos casos esta bien dicho :rolleye:


----------



## Robopoli (9 Jul 2014)

Dicho esto tengo un dilema con las jodidas BFRs que llevan un +20% en tres semanas o algo así. Mi cabeza dice que las venda y que no sea avaricioso. Mi sentido ludópata me dice que va con fuerza y que las deje y las ponga un stop dinámico de un 8% para ver hasta donde llega...


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Duro Felguera, acción coñazo y conservadora, en precio donde ya ha rebotado un par de veces.
> 
> Muy buena r/r entrada 4.69 euros. SL 4.45.
> 
> Salida: donde uno crea que ha ganado bastante.



yo llevo ahora mismo para trading:


ebro+bme (ichimoku es dios)+duro

e igual si entra en liberbank...


----------



## atman (9 Jul 2014)

Parece que al final mis Boston me van a dar chicha... menos mal, ya me estaba candando y preocupando...

Si hay caída échenle un ojo al valor... yo es posible que aproveche para doblar.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

bme está dejando un mechón demasiado gordo por abajo

hay una cosa que no me gusta de BME, y es que hemos entrado muchos en esa orden masiva de las 13.00-13.15h
el momento de más volumen del día.... si ha entrado mucha gente igual es que era muy obvio??? no sé

*habeis puesto stop? *no que digáis cuál, si no si habéis puesto



estamos en racha con los timos:
Fraude en el 'casting' para el rodaje de 'Juego de tronos' en Andaluca | Televisin | EL MUNDO


LOL:montebalito 
si en el fondo las discusiones y lo de Gowex ha sido para bien ::


----------



## Durmiente (9 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Yo aquí estoy con Tono. Algunos tenéis/tienen/tenemos el dedo más nervioso que Marco en el "Sorpresa, sorpresa". El problema de vender entre otros es que hay que pasar por caja. Para ser más concretos por la caja de Montoro con lo que en la práctica estás erosionando tu capital a buen ritmo cada vez que vendes.
> De todas formas si una cosa es mejor que otra es fácil de comprobar.
> Se cogen las entradas y salidas de los mete sacas y se compara con haber hecho una entrada a piñon fijo en un BME, Enagas, Grifols, o lo que sea.



Es que depende de la estrategia.

Por ejemplo, las SAN las vendí el otro día con plusvis a 7.769 y he vuelto a entrar hoy (dos o tres días fuera) a 7.541. Si me huebiera quedado dentro, creo, habría retomado el 7.77 sin problemas (que es lo que va a terminar haciendo). 

Mientras tanto, me he pillado 7.769-7.541=0.228 por la patilla (sin dividendos ni nada). Puede salir mal, por supuesto (porque te puedes quedar fuera) pero también puede salir bien. Es cuestión de ver el movimiento. 

(Por supuesto, además, hay que tener en cuenta las comisiones...)


----------



## Hannibal (9 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> No entiendo el silogismo...
> 
> yo aconsejo empresas que me gustan, por motivos que personalmente a mí me interesan para invertir a largo plazo
> si alguien me hace caso, el precio de entrada y el momento que elija es cosa suya
> ...



Era una broma más que inocente, pero se me olvidó que era hustec gallego :rolleye:

Y no, no he llevado ninguna acción a más de un año. Rarito que es uno.


----------



## Topongo (9 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> bme está dejando un mechón demasiado gordo por abajo
> 
> hay una cosa que no me gusta de BME, y es que hemos entrado muchos en esa orden masiva de las 13.00-13.15h
> el momento de más volumen del día.... si ha entrado mucha gente igual es que era muy obvio??? no sé
> ...



Stop no, preocuparme por debajo de 32, me plantearía que hacer, puede ser una atrapada , pero como he comentado antes me preocupa relativamente, con esta cartera algo más ya que también valoro el coste de oportunidad no como en la otra.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Stop no, preocuparme por debajo de 32, me plantearía que hacer, puede ser una atrapada , pero como he comentado antes me preocupa relativamente, con esta cartera algo más ya que también valoro el coste de oportunidad no como en la otra.



hay que subir por encima de 33,50, si no corremos el riesgo de que mañana o al final nos vuelvan a sacudir

en mi opinión ::


----------



## Robopoli (9 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Es que depende de la estrategia.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Y de la capitalización de la empresa. No es lo mismo hacer eso en un BME que en un Eurona donde dentro de un año vaya ustéc a saber que ha pasado.
Yo tengo valores a largo (UL, BLK, HCP, ALGIL, SAP, etc.) que ni los miro o los miro sólo de reojillo.
También tengo valores pequeños de los que espero sacarles un 15% - 20% en un tiempo razonable y salir escopetado a por el siguiente.
Yo a lo que me refería es a que hacer metesacas en un BME quizás tengo bastante menos sentido que en valores más volátiles donde si se pueden sacar buenos picos. Para los volátiles hay estrategias como la de Robert Licello y su AIM que pueden funcionar bien. 
El caso es que hasta para chicharrear hay que ser metódico y disciplinado.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

32.30 eran entrada para mí sí o sí porque el precio está fuera de titan y además apoya en el kumo



eso sí, el kumo de los próximos 2-3 días es el tramo fino, que es donde se suele usar para el precio atravesarlo para abajo. vigilar.... si aguanta 2 días, debería subir


----------



## Topongo (9 Jul 2014)

A que va a resultar que Ane ha dado en el clavo y nos empapelan ::
Joder Calvopez por favor importa el icono de Facepalm que es ultil de cojones.


----------



## Durmiente (9 Jul 2014)

Esto esta dando señales de compra. .. no?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

calopez, por favor, que ya está bien


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2014)

cerramos larguitos 10710 en 10750 , no me gusta que el itraxxx suba tanto , cargamos cortos con tre cullons


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la falta de conocimiento se paga , los largos son ganadores ahora , no lo olvide o luego los memes no le haran gracia







muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos larguitos 10710 en 10750 , no me gusta que el itraxxx suba tanto , cargamos cortos con tre cullons



4h entre estos posts


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2014)

estamos rascando un poco al filo del reboton , a ver si lo llevan a los 10670 , pero de ahi no pasa y de mañana tampoco :fiufiu:

un poco arriesgado pero mientras se pueda hay que aprovechar


----------



## mpbk (9 Jul 2014)

menudo servidor.....

añado largos oil uk, palmando 500€ y con esperanzas de recuperar.


----------



## Durmiente (9 Jul 2014)

Que latazo de servidor . n

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2014)

alguno que tenga acceso a graficos en 5 min , 15 min o asi , en 10576 aprox hay gap ? ienso:


----------



## Tono (9 Jul 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Era una broma más que inocente, pero se me olvidó que era hustec gallego :rolleye:
> 
> Y no, no he llevado ninguna acción a más de un año. Rarito que es uno.



ya sé que era una broma 
pero te estaba contestando también al comentario anterior , donde hablabas de que habías salido con miedo de BME y que te alegrabas de que te hubiera saltado el SL... y de tal vez volver a entrar si bajaba más. 
Leí primero uno y después el otro y sólo cité el último por comodidad.
Lo que además ha abierto un debate interesante sobre las estrategias que tiene cada uno


Aprovecho el post de durmiente, y me remito a los comentarios hechos por Robopoli sobre los costes de entrar y salir a menudo de un valor en el que vas a largo. Hay que calcular todo, ya que Montoro te trinca un pedazo gordo, y sumar los gastos de una triple operación.




Durmiente dijo:


> Es que depende de la estrategia.
> 
> Por ejemplo, las SAN las vendí el otro día con plusvis a 7.769 y he vuelto a entrar hoy (dos o tres días fuera) a 7.541. Si me huebiera quedado dentro, creo, habría retomado el 7.77 sin problemas (que es lo que va a terminar haciendo).
> 
> ...




A mí esto que has hecho tú me hace perder dinero.

Ya expliqué mi operativa planeada con el SAN. He salido a 7,91 y sólo me compensa la entrada por debajo de 7,5 (corrección de un 8% más o menos). Ayer SAN llegó a mi objetivo, no entré pensando que podía bajar más. Si ahora tira para arriba ya no entraré. No entraré porque no me compensa.

Me explico, tengo que ganar al menos 0,40€ por accion en la corrección para que me cubra:

- pagar a Montoro las plusvis del 20% ganado en la salida
- pagar las tarifas de 3 operaciones: entrar-salir-entrar
- que sobren unos céntimos para guardármelos yo en el bolsillo o reinvertirlos en la nueva entrada. Si se entra con el mismo nº de acciones que tenías (vender 100-comprar 100) esos céntimos rebajan el precio de la primera entrada. No sé si me explico.

Si no se consigue todo esto, en planteamiento a largo plazo, es mejor estarse quieto y dejar que el valor vaya subiendo. No compensa tradear.
Evidentemente para coger la ola buena de una corrección de más del 8% hay que salirse en máximos para aprovechar toda la caída. Si sales porque te tiran el SL a media bajada es muy difícil de conseguir, salvo que tengas mucha suerte.

Trabajar pa ná, o sólo para Montoro y el bróker, es tontería.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

bme debería cerrar si el futuro fuera bueno, en 33,30 por diversos motivos

1. MM50 sesiones
2. el rsi estaría juuuuuusto en soporte
3. le sacaría un euro


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> bme debería cerrar si el futuro fuera bueno, en 33,30 por diversos motivos
> 
> 1. MM50 sesiones
> 2. el rsi estaría juuuuuusto en soporte
> 3. le sacaría un euro



tu chaval que andas siempre con los grafiquitos , dime si en 10576 aprox el ibex tiene gap en graficos de 5 o 15 min ienso:


----------



## Namreir (9 Jul 2014)

Pues nada, despues de la tormenta llega la calma, y los 11.000 vuelven a estar a tiro de piedra. El año se presenta brillante y lleno de vida, a futuro solo hay penumra y muerte.

Disfrutad de las plusvas.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tu chaval que andas siempre con los grafiquitos , dime si en 10576 aprox el ibex tiene gap en graficos de 5 o 15 min ienso:



Gráfico del IBEX 35 | Gráfico Interactivo IBEX 35



parece que estamos teniendo 15 minutos de maquillaje final en el ibex

---------- Post added 09-jul-2014 at 09:37 ----------

subasta al alza para casi todo, para iberdrola no, curioso
y de entre los chicharros, ercros, tirado no, pulverizado


----------



## Robopoli (9 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A eso voy. Los mete sacas sólo merecen la pena con valores muy volátiles y para cantidades más o menos importantes (>3.000€ o 4.000€ por operación como mínimo) con el consiguiente riesgo que llevan claro.
A día de hoy para mí, que no quiere decir que dentro de un mes no cambie de opinión, hay 3 estrategias claras:
1. Con fondos (largo plazo > de 1 año). Aprovechar la volatilidad para enchufar pasta al fondo o casi mejor hacer entradas periodicas de dinero estilo robot (por ejemplo, todos los días 1 de los meses pares suscribo X dinero). 
2. Blue chips y empresas "value" con capitalización decente y baja volatilidad (largo plazo): Buy & hold de toda la vida aprovechando correcciones (BME y Grifols estos días).
3. Chicharretes "value" (corto/medio plazo). Empresas con calidad hasta donde puede leer una gacela, con trayectoria de años ascendente en facturación, buen uso de caja, etc.. En estos la entrada se basaría en métodos cuantativos basados en crecimiento anual, trimestral, EPS y aprovechando momentum (está en máximos o cerca de ellos con clara tendencia alcista). En estos entrar trincar 15% - 20% en las semanas que sea y salir corriendo.

Para mi son las tres formas de operar. Cada una de ellas tiene sus ventajas y sus riesgos.

---------- Post added 09-jul-2014 at 17:40 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> tu chaval que andas siempre con los grafiquitos , dime si en 10576 aprox el ibex tiene gap en graficos de 5 o 15 min ienso:



Te veo flojo hoy.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

Espirito Santo agrava su desplome por las especulaciones sobre la deuda del holding familiar

Las acciones de Banco Espirito Santo (BES) extienden su calvario una jornada más en la Bolsa de Lisboa, donde se dejaban más de un 4% y acumulan ya un desplome de casi el 50% desde finales de mayo, después de las informaciones aparecidas en la prensa lusa sobre la reestructuración de la deuda de su filial luxemburguesa, Espirito Santo International (ESI).

Moodys degrada la deuda de Espirito Santo Financial Group a Caa2

La agencia de calificación crediticia Moodys ha recortado en tres peldaños la nota de solvencia de la deuda a largo plazo de Espirito Santo Financial Group (ESFG), que pasa desde B2 a Caa2, lo que implica una calidad muy pobre. Asimismo, la agencia mantiene los ratings de la entidad lusa en vigilancia para una posible rebaja.

---------- Post added 09-jul-2014 at 09:42 ----------

Espirito Santo agrava su desplome por las especulaciones sobre la deuda del holding familiar

Las acciones de Banco Espirito Santo (BES) extienden su calvario una jornada más en la Bolsa de Lisboa, donde se dejaban más de un 4% y acumulan ya un desplome de casi el 50% desde finales de mayo, después de las informaciones aparecidas en la prensa lusa sobre la reestructuración de la deuda de su filial luxemburguesa, Espirito Santo International (ESI).

Moodys degrada la deuda de Espirito Santo Financial Group a Caa2

La agencia de calificación crediticia Moodys ha recortado en tres peldaños la nota de solvencia de la deuda a largo plazo de Espirito Santo Financial Group (ESFG), que pasa desde B2 a Caa2, lo que implica una calidad muy pobre. Asimismo, la agencia mantiene los ratings de la entidad lusa en vigilancia para una posible rebaja.


----------



## Robopoli (9 Jul 2014)

Por cierto... no se si os he hablado hoy de un tal BFR... Este estaría en la categoría 3 de las operativas que he puesto pero no veo el momento de trincar la pasta y correr así que SL dinámico de un 8% y ya si eso que pete cuando tenga que petar 

---------- Post added 09-jul-2014 at 17:47 ----------

... y antes de que lo diga nadie DLIA no está en ninguna de las 3 categorías que he mencionado. Estaría en una 4ª, desterrada de mi cerebro desde hace meses, que es la conocida como "Salvad al soldado Ryan".


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Jul 2014)

jo ... calopez otra vez


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Jul 2014)

Sobre imtech, sacado de un analista holandes (google translator)

Día tras día disminuye la tasa de Imtech. , la compañía está cubierta en silencio, sólo interrumpido por un mensaje de prensa tonta sobre un poco de orden. Pero la claridad sobre el futuro de la empresa en la que todo el mundo anhela, pero no lo hace. La compañía parece como un conejo mirando a los faros de un coche. Fosilizada. Listo para ser. Persuadir


La compañía está rodeado por un sentimiento inquietante. El accionista de largo ha sido sacrificado. Viniendo de las tasas por encima de 2 millones de dólares (que ya era bajo), los 60 centavos que aún quedan una propina. Un rescate a través de la venta de la división de las TIC por sí sola no es suficiente ya. Un tema de los derechos parece ser cada vez más difícil y poco concluyentes. ¿Qué opciones sobran. Un desmantelamiento total de la empresa? Una conversión total de la deuda en miles de millones de nuevas acciones?







La deuda neta ascendió a € 895mln € 697mln donde ese fue el final de 2013, a finales de marzo de 2014 y va en aumento:. Debido a los enormes costos de intereses pesan triunfos operacionales poca (o ninguna), hay insuficiente contra. El acuerdo con los bancos que han reducido la deuda. A medio camino 2.015 € 400mln Supongo que este es el final de 2013 se aplica a la cantidad, por lo que es, sin duda a partir de € 600mln un lugar para ser conjurado. Total ahora

El rendimiento estimado de la división de las TIC está en alguna parte entre 250 y 350mln euros. Luego descansa en promedio 300mln euros para ser recogidos en otros lugares. Esto podría, por ejemplo, mediante la emisión de nuevas acciones, sino que puede, dado el precio actual de € 0.60 se requiere para ello que en la actualidad hay en circulación. Significativamente más acciones O bien una dilución muy sustancial en un factor de 3 a 5. Será posible hasta 2 millones de nuevas acciones a € 0.15 en la forma en la que cada acción existente da derecho a 4,5 nuevas acciones. O algo por el estilo.

Incluso con totalmente 600mln euros de la división de las TIC y la emisión de acciones sigue siendo todavía una deuda de 300mln euros que debe ser eliminado por una compañía más pequeña con menos capacidad de venta. O, Imtech incluso entonces todavía no está muy seguro, y luego el resto de la deuda es relativamente pesado.

Riguroso es simplemente la conversión total de la deuda en capital. En este caso, casi la totalidad de la deuda restante después de la venta de las TIC, tales 600mln euros convertibles en acciones. Aún más dilutivo de una ampliación de capital, pero el dolor está o se toma de una sola vez sin el agotador proceso de trituración, que es una cuestión de derechos conlleva. Recuerdo que una vez Getronics cuya justa la vida con una operación de ese tipo se salvó.

¿Qué conejo evoca Imtech, o más bien el consorcio de bancos que la empresa tiene en realidad la varilla de la chistera. Ya sea que este conejo en los faros seguir mirando? Listo para ser atropellado ....

Leon Hillen


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Pues nada, despues de la tormenta llega la calma, y los 11.000 vuelven a estar a tiro de piedra. El año se presenta brillante y lleno de vida, a futuro solo hay penumra y muerte.
> 
> Disfrutad de las plusvas.










Yo tengo unas pocas dudas, pero solo respecto al día de mañana.

Has visto el volumen de hoy?


----------



## mpbk (9 Jul 2014)

ole las blackberry nuevos maximos.

joder que gusto


----------



## Antigona (9 Jul 2014)

Hola, alguno de los que seguís los fundamentales o las noticias sabéis qué le está pasando a Banco Espirito Santo, BES? Estoy pensando en estudiarla por técnico a ver si está apetecible para entrar para un posible rebote, si la renta variable europea no cae demasiado, pero no quiero entrar tampoco si hay algún pufo grande o algo raro, :S He visto eso sí que el 25 tiene resultados, pero no sé nada más, a ver si alguien me ilumina.


----------



## Namreir (9 Jul 2014)

A mi lo que me mosque es el el bonomio Alemania/Francia, la primera sigue aumentando su superavit comercial, y la segunda su deficit comercial, y eso no puede dternamente. Joder, 20.000 millones al mes de superavit comercial es un barbaridad.

---------- Post added 09-jul-2014 at 18:09 ----------




Antigona dijo:


> Hola, alguno de los que seguís los fundamentales o las noticias sabéis qué le está pasando a Banco Espirito Santo, BES? Estoy pensando en estudiarla por técnico a ver si está apetecible para entrar para un posible rebote, si la renta variable europea no cae demasiado, pero no quiero entrar tampoco si hay algún pufo grande o algo raro, :S He visto eso sí que el 25 tiene resultados, pero no sé nada más, a ver si alguien me ilumina.



Otro que le pone irse de lumis su chubasquero. Haya tu, eres libre.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

bueno, para pensar MAL aún, mirad dónde ha cerrado bme el rsi:








si la teoria del hijodeputa es buena, mañana rebotaríamos un poco en rsi, para luego...


----------



## Robopoli (9 Jul 2014)

Antigona dijo:


> Hola, alguno de los que seguís los fundamentales o las noticias sabéis qué le está pasando a Banco Espirito Santo, BES? Estoy pensando en estudiarla por técnico a ver si está apetecible para entrar para un posible rebote, si la renta variable europea no cae demasiado, pero no quiero entrar tampoco si hay algún pufo grande o algo raro, :S He visto eso sí que el 25 tiene resultados, pero no sé nada más, a ver si alguien me ilumina.









:ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2014)

El foro se nos va al guano :ouch:

El ibex se ha salido de las bandas de bollinger en diario y hoy la parte baja ha funcionado como resistencia , tiene pinta de caer un poco mas , pero quedarse corto mas haya de mañana tiene un peligro brutal de pandoreamiento ienso:

quedo corto pero a la minima los cierro para cargar largos con tres cullons y con to el total :fiufiu:


----------



## atman (9 Jul 2014)

Telefónica... la mejor empresa... la leche... renovación... innovación... al servicio del cliente... puntera donde las haya...

ya...

A ver si alguno sabe cuántas páginas tiene el Tarifario "oficial" de Movistar, hablo sólo de la parte de tarifa móviles...

Echadle...


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

ibex: las gacelas ya están expulsadas y comienzan a entrar hoy UN POCO las manos






bme: mmm


----------



## atman (9 Jul 2014)

Por cierto, ahora mismo...

*
CYNK +73,01% !!!!!*


Es ridículo... 3.100 millones...!!


Claro que va a crear una red social... la de los afectados!!!


----------



## JimTonic (9 Jul 2014)

Antigona dijo:


> Hola, alguno de los que seguís los fundamentales o las noticias sabéis qué le está pasando a Banco Espirito Santo, BES? Estoy pensando en estudiarla por técnico a ver si está apetecible para entrar para un posible rebote, si la renta variable europea no cae demasiado, pero no quiero entrar tampoco si hay algún pufo grande o algo raro, :S He visto eso sí que el 25 tiene resultados, pero no sé nada más, a ver si alguien me ilumina.



en el bes no te metas, hay un pufo muy muy grande


su rama de angola ha "perdido" 5000 millones de euros, principalmente por prestamos a politicos angolanos

su casa madre, el bes internacional, no puede pagar 1000 de su fondo, esto es en luxemburgo, se ha quedado sin liquides

y luego tiene un pufo a medias con PT, PT fui comprada por una teleoperadora brasilenha y resulta que habia comprado 1000 kilos de papel comercial al bes en contra de toda normativa de buen gobierno, ahora OI reclama la devolución o el analisis de esta operación.PT también cae a plomo


son cifras que en españa pueden pasar pero en portugal tiran un banco. Y no te digo ya en Angola, que alli no creo que el gobierno salga a apoyar al banco


Vamos un buen lio de tres pares de cojones, de esos alejaditos, es un nido de corrupcion


----------



## Adicto (9 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> ole las blackberry nuevos maximos.
> 
> joder que gusto



No dices nada de tu incursión en una cementera ¿te ha saltado el stop? Debiste de meter esa pasta en blackberry.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

Adicto dijo:


> No dices nada de tu incursión en una cementera ¿te ha saltado el stop? Debiste de meter esa pasta en blackberry.



creo que también compró AIG más arriba y el Espiritú Santo, pero claro, seguro que salió justo antes de esto de hoy. ::


----------



## Krim (9 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Por cierto, ahora mismo...
> 
> *
> CYNK +73,01% !!!!!*
> ...



Lo peor de todo es que como va así es IMPOSIBLE meterle un puto corto. Es surrealista que pueda pasar algo así como "Yo vendí esto, que no vale nada, por 30.000 pero a los dos meses dijeron que valía el doble y me arruiné".


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

He roto la hucha:
» Demanda contra Esperanza Aguirre y Eduardo Inda » financiación colectiva y transparente


----------



## mpbk (9 Jul 2014)

Adicto dijo:


> No dices nada de tu incursión en una cementera ¿te ha saltado el stop? Debiste de meter esa pasta en blackberry.



voy sin stop, no sabes tener paciencia?

es que de verdad, un poco de nivel para desacreditarme.,,esta igual que ayer.:bla::bla::bla::bla::bla:


----------



## atman (9 Jul 2014)

Bueno, va....

La tarifa de precios de Telefónica Móviles tiene... 324 páginas!!!

Sí, sí... 324 páginas con distintas opciones para vender exactamente el mismo producto.

Por si no se lo creen: Manual de precios de telefonía Móvil


----------



## mpbk (9 Jul 2014)

Adicto dijo:


> No dices nada de tu incursión en una cementera ¿te ha saltado el stop? Debiste de meter esa pasta en blackberry.



lo de adicto no será porque eres adicto a tocarme las pelotas, llevo en blackberry desde 8eur, y venderé en 14-16, compra y asi podrás ganar algo, aunque no sea por mérito tuyo.


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Sobre imtech, sacado de un analista holandes (google translator)
> 
> Día tras día disminuye la tasa de Imtech. , la compañía está cubierta en silencio, sólo interrumpido por un mensaje de prensa tonta sobre un poco de orden. Pero la claridad sobre el futuro de la empresa en la que todo el mundo anhela, pero no lo hace. La compañía parece como un conejo mirando a los faros de un coche. Fosilizada. Listo para ser. Persuadir
> 
> ...



Ese es problema....yo estimo que imtech para principios del año que viene deberian empezar a generar caja,pero claro mientras tanto el endeudamiento asi como los problemas seguiran creciendo y la cap ya esta por debajo de 300 mill.Mas o menos un endeudamiendo saludable deberia rondar los 400-500 mill.Si actualmente su deuda ha crecido hasta casi los 900 mill desde los cerca de 700 mill que tenian en dic...pues tienen un problema....Supongamos que consiguen vender ict por 100-200 mill que habria que verlo, pues aun quedarian minimo otros 300-200 mill para llegar a los 500 mill.Con la capitalizacion actual imaginate ,es llevar la cotizacion a los infiernos, 0,1-0,2 para posteriormente hacer un contrasplit


----------



## Topongo (9 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> lo de adicto no será porque eres adicto a tocarme las pelotas, llevo en blackberry desde 8eur, y venderé en 14-16, compra y asi podrás ganar algo, aunque no sea por mérito tuyo.




Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atman (9 Jul 2014)

*some fed officials saw investors as too complacent on risks
•*fed saw insufficient investor uncertainty on economy, rates
•*fomc sees qe ending with $15 bln cut in oct. If outlook holds
•*fomc says labor market `generally improved,' wage rise modest
•*fed officials: Supervisory tools should address excessive risk
•*fomc participants saw economy rebounding in second quarter



*Let's get the party started!!!*


Por lo visto Draghi habla tambien en media hora...


----------



## mpbk (9 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



pues yo lo envio desde el ciberespacio utilizando un teclado.


----------



## Antigona (9 Jul 2014)

JimTonic dijo:


> en el bes no te metas, hay un pufo muy muy grande
> 
> 
> su rama de angola ha "perdido" 5000 millones de euros, principalmente por prestamos a politicos angolanos
> ...



Ok, eso quería saber, si hay algo serio detrás, la pongo en cuarentena.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Bueno, va....
> 
> La tarifa de precios de Telefónica Móviles tiene... 324 páginas!!!
> 
> ...






entra en simyo
mira nuevos precios
mira simplicidad
llora


----------



## jayco (9 Jul 2014)

Entonces PT ni con un palete hasta que no se vea que pasa con BES?


----------



## elpatatero (9 Jul 2014)

http://www.eleconomista.es/economia...bara-con-la-compra-de-activos-en-octubre.html


----------



## Topongo (9 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> entra en simyo
> mira nuevos precios
> mira simplicidad
> llora



Vas a llorar con la cobertura de las revendedoras orange en bilbao que toponga tiene ektel y en el metro no le va la Internete y me tieme frito amen de que se corta la llamada de vez en cuando...
Como vodagone con amagos no hay nada... sino pues tuenti movil

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2014)

jayco dijo:


> Entonces PT ni con un palete hasta que no se vea que pasa con BES?



Avise como hace 4-6 meses, hasta que no se fusione con Oí ni con un palo.La deuda de Oí esta fuera de control ademas la fusión va a diluir el capital de PT.Para mas remate encima tenemos el tema del BES


----------



## jayco (9 Jul 2014)

elpatatero dijo:


> EEUU: la Fed dejará de comprar bonos en octubre si la economía no se tuerce - elEconomista.es



::::::::::

Por fin. Puto Octubre.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Jul 2014)

jayco dijo:


> ::::::::::
> 
> Por fin. Puto Octubre.



Drogo ahora saldrá con el helicoptero a tirar dinero, tranquilos


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Vas a llorar con la cobertura de las revendedoras orange en bilbao que toponga tiene ektel y en el metro no le va la Internete y me tieme frito amen de que se corta la llamada de vez en cuando...
> Como vodagone con amagos no hay nada... sino pues tuenti movil
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



me quieres decir que para bilbao fatal orange?


----------



## Adicto (9 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> voy sin stop, no sabes tener paciencia?
> 
> es que de verdad, un poco de nivel para desacreditarme.,,esta igual que ayer.:bla::bla::bla::bla::bla:



Creo recordar que ayer posteaste que pusiste stop. :fiufiu:
¿En cuánto quieres vender?

P.D.: Blackberry me la pela, yo compre Solar City a 50 ya venderé en unos años cuando esté a 500.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

"La Bolsa huele a fritanga de chicharros. Entre todos los mataron y quemaron..."

ha habido un terremoto de 5 y algo en anadalucia acaban de decir





y les dejo articulos:
TODOS MIS DIFERENTES MIEDOS EN EL TRADING



Ibex 35: Próxima zona de soporte 10.200-10.350 puntos

---------- Post added 09-jul-2014 at 13:40 ----------

El ex presidente de Gowex vendi acciones antes de la cada de la compaa | Economa | EL MUNDO

Economa inhabilit al socio auditor de Gowex en 2010 pero la Audiencia Nacional revoc la decisin | Economa | EL MUNDO


Vendiendo toda la cartera de renta variable

¿El análisis técnico, el fundamental y las auditorías son suficientes para evitar sorpresas en Bolsa?


----------



## jopitxujo (9 Jul 2014)

Pues me han volado el stop en FCC, en mínimos del día. Para variar.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Jul 2014)

Este artículo es para todos aquellos analistas que andan diciendo que es total y absolutamente imposible que Wall Street siga subiendo, ser categóricos en Bolsa es postularnos a idiota del año.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas:
a qué le tienes echado el ojo, aparte de Liberbank?


----------



## egarenc (9 Jul 2014)

porra: Holanda 2- Argentina 0


----------



## Robopoli (9 Jul 2014)

egarenc: Holanda 2- Argentina 0
robopoli: Holanda 5- Argentina 0


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jul 2014)

egarenc: Holanda 2- Argentina 0
robopoli: Holanda 5- Argentina 0
ane: 1-1 (robben y mascarpone)


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Elpaisdelasmaravillas:
> a qué le tienes echado el ojo, aparte de Liberbank?



Liberbank, se esta poniendo feo, si no rebota. Ademas el sector esta pasando a peor.


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Jul 2014)

bueno los usanos parecen que han comedido un poco


----------



## Topongo (9 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> me quieres decir que para bilbao fatal orange?



Orange no se porque tiene 4g pero las revendedoras no acceden.
La señora toponga utiliza el movil para facebook, wasap, maps, candy crush a veces y mirar 2 chorradas si ella esta hasta el moño que no hace un uso gordo...
No es a la unica que se lo he oido elnotro dia en el metro misma conversación entre dos personas de enfrente a mi me parece regulera y la tenemos porque nos regalan una linea y aun asi creo que volverá a vodafone antes de que acabe la promo... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2014)

Sera victoria de argentina , por otro lado los gringos mamones tienen por sistema subir cada vez que le quitan la droja :ouch:


----------



## Robopoli (9 Jul 2014)

Próximo "reto" los 2.000 del SP500... 
BFR al final muy bien. Ha subido más de un 7%. Esperemos que mañana no nos revienten el stop dinámico que le he metido...
El soldado DLIAn ha tenido buen día. La madre de las resistencias parece que va a estar en los 0.90 pero a ver si la "Tracy" nos da una alegría y la mandamos al cielo, ¡coño!


----------



## Xiux (9 Jul 2014)

Vamos Messi vamos ARG

---------- Post added 09-jul-2014 at 22:28 ----------

1 holanda argentina 3


----------



## bertok (9 Jul 2014)

Os voy a alegrar la noche :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Veo mucha ruina el el hilo. Veo minusvalías futuras terroríficas.

Da igual que suba el SP500 30 ó 200 pipos más.

Lo que veo es que cualquier recorte, en cualquier circunstancia, se ve como corre, corre que se nos escapa.

Alguno de esos recortes será el bueno y el enganchón será terrible.

Por otra parte, salvo algún killer, tampoco veo la humildad para asumir un error de inversión y salir con pérdidas. No hay una estrategia de salida clara.

Estamos asistiendo a la génesis de multiples autobuses con destino a las JGAs de las empresas patrias.

Lo he soñado .... pero este post lo guardo.


----------



## h2o ras (9 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Yo aquí estoy con Tono. Algunos tenéis/tienen/tenemos el dedo más nervioso que Marco en el "Sorpresa, sorpresa". El problema de vender entre otros es que hay que pasar por caja. Para ser más concretos por la caja de Montoro con lo que en la práctica estás erosionando tu capital a buen ritmo cada vez que vendes.
> De todas formas si una cosa es mejor que otra es fácil de comprobar.
> Se cogen las entradas y salidas de los mete sacas y se compara con haber hecho una entrada a piñon fijo en un BME, Enagas, Grifols, o lo que sea.



Estoy de acuerdo con usted, uno que haya entrado en BME en 2010, a 20€, 
4X dividendos, y la cotizacion como esta, mejor que mejor :Aplauso:   :


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Jul 2014)

Economía inhabilitó a los auditores de Gowex pero un juez revocó esa decisión....

Marca castuza


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Os voy a alegrar la noche :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Veo mucha ruina el el hilo. Veo minusvalías futuras terroríficas.
> 
> ...



Los autobuses de las jga son cosas del pasado....ahora seran direccion a los juzgados.En la medida de lo posible ir reestructurando las carteras primando una buena diversificacion internacional y la liquidez.Cuando hablo de carteras me estoy refiriendo a fondos bien gestionados en valores internacionales y a buen precio.Bestinver o metavalor internacional...aunque tb hay mas fondos buenos sobre todo en usa.Hay que reconocer los errores y no insistir en carboneras ni en imtech, si el negocio se da la vuelta va a ver tiempo de sobra para reengancharse

---------- Post added 09-jul-2014 at 22:41 ----------




Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Economía inhabilitó a los auditores de Gowex pero un juez revocó esa decisión....
> 
> Marca castuza



Desde luego como poco es curioso q en ninguna tv digan q gowex salio a bolsa gracias a ernst and young...que yo sepa e&y es una big four y tb segun parece firmo unas cuentas falsificadas


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Os voy a alegrar la noche :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Veo mucha ruina el el hilo. Veo minusvalías futuras terroríficas.
> 
> ...




Hay valoren que para estar en precio han de bajar un 80% y valores que un 10%, ademas de ciclos macro estilo se acaba el shale gas y empieza el carbón ::



ponzi dijo:


> Los autobuses de las jga son cosas del pasado....ahora seran direccion a los juzgados.En la medida de lo posible ir reestructurando las carteras primando una buena diversificacion internacional y la liquidez.Cuando hablo de carteras me estoy refiriendo a fondos bien gestionados en valores internacionales y a buen precio.Bestinver o metavalor internacional...aunque tb hay mas fondos buenos sobre todo en usa.Hay que reconocer los errores y no insistir en carboneras ni en imtech, si el negocio se da la vuelta va a ver tiempo de sobra para reengancharse
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-jul-2014 at 22:41 ----------
> 
> ...



Bankia, las firmo deloitte, la banca gallega KPMG...price audito las pensiones :XX::XX: las auditorias son sellos a precio de afinsa.


----------



## Zatopeko (9 Jul 2014)

Si va todo normal manana entrare en Wallmart WMT


----------



## Robopoli (9 Jul 2014)

Zatopeko dijo:


> Si va todo normal manana entrare en Wallmart WMT



Hoy no ha roto la resistencia que tiene en $77.30.
¿Que le ves al viejo dinosaurio?


----------



## egarenc (9 Jul 2014)

bueno chavaleh, Felicidades, ya hemos superado el Billón. :Aplauso:

Reloj de la deuda pública española | Diego Varela


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (10 Jul 2014)

El otro día era insolvente pero ha vendido acciones x 70m de € ¿donde esta el dinero entonces?


----------



## Robopoli (10 Jul 2014)

Breakout de ORLY y los indicadores robopoliamos a tope!!!


----------



## Chila (10 Jul 2014)

Pues en luxemburgo, o Bahamas...
Una pregunta, ¿promediar a la baja en Fer? me tienta...


----------



## bertok (10 Jul 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Pues en luxemburgo, o Bahamas...
> Una pregunta, ¿promediar a la baja en Fer? me tienta...


----------



## mpbk (10 Jul 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/549484-sexto-sentido.html

que bien se me da la bolsa, los programas de tv


----------



## ponzi (10 Jul 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Pues en luxemburgo, o Bahamas...
> Una pregunta, ¿promediar a la baja en Fer? me tienta...



Ademas vuelvo a reiterar lo que ya he comentado...No solo ha vendido parte de sus accs si no que ademas ha cobrado por prestarlas para posiciones cortas.Ese 4% es lo que se ha descubierto ,yo creo viendo los volumenes que ha vendido mucho mas.Yo calculo que debe tener escondidos minimo 100-200 mill


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (10 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


>



Dedicado para ti, es viejo pero down a 80k es insuperable :XX::XX:
[YOUTUBE]t6LEKwUh-uo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Sera victoria de argentina , por otro lado los gringos mamones tienen por sistema subir cada vez que le quitan la droja :ouch:



yalodeciaMVzahori


----------



## Krim (10 Jul 2014)

CYNK TECHNOLOGY CORP Stock Chart | CYNK Interactive Chart - Yahoo! Finance

El +73% era para calentar, so mariquitas . 

Esto sí que son chicharros, y no nuestro MAB. Joer, que ni en esto somos líderes :cook:


----------



## paulistano (10 Jul 2014)

Arribaaaaaaa...good morning!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

cerramos los cortos de ayer 10750 en 10710 y abrimos largos con tres cullons y con to el total :Baile:


----------



## Topongo (10 Jul 2014)

Calopez tio, si empezamos asi ya con el servidor a primera hora de la mañana...
*activa el icono de facepalm
A ver esas BME que menuda apertura han hecho aunque van recuperando.
Y buenos dias.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (10 Jul 2014)

El efecto Gowex continúa. Otro día de mierda...

Guanos dias.


----------



## ponzi (10 Jul 2014)

Para los que les gusten las utilities,infraestructuras y renovables

Vozpópuli - Cygnus Value, la versión tradicional del hedge de Juan Cruz, es el fondo español más rentable hasta la fecha

Este fondo tiene muy buena pinta

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/verDoc.axd?t={07cb9085-bd27-435c-b578-2845a9cb5eb4}

Al final tenéis la cartera a cierre de Marzo, en unos dias publicaran la de Junio

Sus principales apuestas a 31 de Marzo 

-Iberdrola
-Gaztransport


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2014)

El rally alcista ha comenzado , ultimo aviso a gaceleridos y ejpertitos persigue precios :no:


----------



## The Hellion (10 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Vas a llorar con la cobertura de las revendedoras orange en bilbao que toponga tiene ektel y en el metro no le va la Internete y me tieme frito amen de que se corta la llamada de vez en cuando...
> Como vodagone con amagos no hay nada... sino pues tuenti movil
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Pues euskaltel se ha pasado de revendedor de vodafone a orange, asín que...


----------



## Topongo (10 Jul 2014)

The Hellion dijo:


> Pues euskaltel se ha pasado de revendedor de vodafone a orange, asín que...



Si lo explico unos post después , poniendote al dia en hilo no 
En resumen para mi y la señora Toponga Ektel en movil un desastre y si , revendedora de orange es desde hace unos meses....


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> El rally alcista ha comenzado , ultimo aviso a gaceleridos y ejpertitos persigue precios :no:



Este dato tiene una correlación altamente positiva con los precios de los valores.

Para el prestigioso analista Marc Hulbert, fundador del Hulbert Financial Digest y colaborador de MarketWatch, “otra” señal de que se acerca el fin del mercado alcista es el hecho de que las compañías hayan reducido “de forma dramática” sus recompras de acciones.


En concreto, según los datos de TrimTabs Investment Research, durante el mes de junio las recompras cayeron hasta los 23.200 millones de dólares, su nivel más bajo en cerca de un año y medio. En mayo, la cifra total fue de 24.800 millones, mientras que la media mensual de 2013 fue de 56.000 millones.


Tal y como explica el consejero delegado (CEO) de dicha firma, Davis Santschi, esta situación es preocupante pues “el volumen de recompras de acciones tiene una correlación altamente positiva con los precios de los valores”.


Con todo, Santschi señala que los datos mensuales de recompras son ciertamente volátiles, así que dos meses de operaciones anémicas no “entierran” al mercado. Ahora bien, reconoce que si la débil tendencia continúa en julio “estaremos muy preocupados”.


----------



## paulistano (10 Jul 2014)

Las iberia de pm, no?


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

GUANOOOOO... dax

si no superamos 33.60 me las quito


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> El rally alcista ha comenzado , ultimo aviso a gaceleridos y ejpertitos persigue precios :no:



Cállese ya, que cada vez que habla cae esto 30 puntos


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> El rally alcista ha comenzado , ultimo aviso a gaceleridos y ejpertitos persigue precios :no:



https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cada-vez-que-abro-la-boca-sube-el-pan/286250014561

---------- Post added 10-jul-2014 at 02:17 ----------


IBEX ha tocado 10.648
Luego ya hemos bajado 600 puntos desde máximos
Ahora el tema es, que como bajemos más, son otros 250 puntos


Segun ichi, hoy tocaríamos +-10.625; si los aguanta bien, si no....... 250


----------



## Krim (10 Jul 2014)

Que máquina el Jato. No he visto tío con más dominio sobre las bolsas, si los Hedge Funds te conocieran no tendrías que vivir con esa mierda de mesa insufrible.


----------



## ZionWatch (10 Jul 2014)

Vaya día de revientastops en TRE, me han tirado 

Me meto en IAG a 4,18.


----------



## paulistano (10 Jul 2014)

Que veis en iberia??

Esta en caida libre....muchos foristas entraeon hace dos dias y ya llevan por la mitad el tarro de vaselina "el hojal":ouch:


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (10 Jul 2014)

Definitiviamente odio Sabadell. Me nievo a vender y admitir el topongo, es que tuve el botón en sell en 2,60... TPM


----------



## Topongo (10 Jul 2014)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Definitiviamente odio Sabadell. Me nievo a vender y admitir el topongo, es que tuve el botón en sell en 2,60... TPM



Topongo Seal of aproval ::
O puedes liarala mas y salirte con perdidas... ::::::


----------



## plusvis (10 Jul 2014)

Marc-Faber-La-burbuja-financiera-global-esta-empezando-a-pincharse

Ahora sí que sí ::


----------



## elpatatero (10 Jul 2014)

No sean complacientes salgan de la bolsa http://www.gurusblog.com/archives/l...an-siendo-demasiado-complacientes/09/07/2014/


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

jato eres el puto amo


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Jul 2014)

A ver, ¿quién custodia los sellos de Tonuel? Vaya quitándoles el polvo


----------



## Robopoli (10 Jul 2014)

plusvis dijo:


> Marc-Faber-La-burbuja-financiera-global-esta-empezando-a-pincharse
> 
> Ahora sí que sí ::





> *Más bajista que nunca*
> 
> En este punto, admite que se ha precipitado en sus previsiones. "*Obviamente me he equivocado, en el sentido de que esperaba que los precios cayeran en los dos últimos años. Desde octubre de 2011, con el S&P en 1.074 puntos, esto no ha pasado*", reconoce el autor del informe Gloom, Boom & Doom Report.



::::::

Permabear vendelibros... Al final nos ha jodido que habrá corrección pero hacer de reloj parado no tiene ningún mérito. Aquí tenemos muchos


----------



## FranR (10 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> cerramos los cortos de ayer 10750 en 10710 y abrimos largos con tres cullons y con to el total :Baile:



Corte ya la sangría o le vamos a ver en el cash converter vendiendo su cassete de cintas.

O estamos a punto de contemplar uno de sus famosos "aguanto mil en contra" ::::

Ojo a lo que comentábamos.... guanazo de la banca mediana. :cook:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (10 Jul 2014)

Superguano al ataque.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (10 Jul 2014)

Vienen bien estos días de (mucho) dolor para recordar como es la bolsa.


----------



## IRobot (10 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Que veis en iberia??
> 
> Esta en caida libre....muchos foristas entraeon hace dos dias y ya llevan por la mitad el tarro de vaselina "el hojal":ouch:



Pues llevas toda la razón. Yo la vigilaba para meterle un tirito buscando un 3% si rebotaba sobre los 4.30. Pero no dio oportunidad, se cargó el soporte con lo de Air France como si fuese papel de fumar. Ahora está en la parte baja del canal bajista. Debería rebotar en algún momento, pero sólo eso, rebotar seguramente para seguir cayendo. Comentaba la otra semana que todo el sector pintaba mal y así sigue, bajista. Para entrar a largo lo veo muy arriesgado porque el sector puede estar cambiando de tendencia.


----------



## tarrito (10 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Corte ya la sangría o le vamos a ver en el cash converter vendiendo su cassete de cintas.
> 
> O estamos a punto de contemplar uno de sus famosos "aguanto mil en contra" ::::
> 
> Ojo a lo que comentábamos.... guanazo de la banca mediana. :cook:



menuda falta de comprensión lectora :ouch: ... "con to el total" puede aguantar hasta los 2000 ibex


----------



## atman (10 Jul 2014)

Hacemos un crowdfunding, nos compramos el Popu y lo llenamos de anarkosindicalistas...


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Corte ya la sangría o le vamos a ver en el cash converter vendiendo su cassete de cintas.
> 
> O estamos a punto de contemplar uno de sus famosos "aguanto mil en contra" ::::
> 
> Ojo a lo que comentábamos.... guanazo de la banca mediana. :cook:






por debajo, soporte en 10532, y más abajo no hay nada hasta 10360

esto no es despioje, hemos roto directrices


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Jul 2014)

ORDEN A TODO EL FORO.

Tienen, una vez en sus vidas, que ir al Festival de Musica y Danza de Granada que se hace en la Alhambra. Impressive, como diría el pollo-loco. Vi a Tomatito en el patio de los aljibes, y hoyjan, una cosa superlativa, que arte! Tanto él, como los que los acompañaban. No tengo palabras. :Aplauso: :Aplauso:

En serio, inviertan plusvies el año que viene, les aseguro que merece la pena.

[Calienta festivales mode off]


----------



## Krim (10 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> por debajo, soporte en 10532, y más abajo no hay nada hasta 10360
> 
> esto no es despioje, hemos roto directrices



Las directrices no se rompen hasta que no se cierra, cuidado con subirse al carro antes de tiempo.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

liberbak -25% en 4 días


----------



## Robopoli (10 Jul 2014)

Enga BME baaaaaaja un poquito


----------



## James Bond (10 Jul 2014)

Mi culo esta sangrando y duele, ahora mismo con toda mi cartera del ibex estoy ganando un misero 2% cuando llevaba de media un 16%.

No se que hacer, si vender o aguantar estoicamente o quitarme las que me estan dando pérdidas.


----------



## atman (10 Jul 2014)

Ahora empiezan a defender niveles... Si fallan tambien aquí, el SP abriría claramente por debajo de los 1962... y entonces... holocausto sodomita...!!


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Jul 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Mi culo esta sangrando y duele, ahora mismo con toda mi cartera del ibex estoy ganando un misero 2% cuando llevaba de media un 16%.



Que suerte, gana un 2%.
Yo ::::::::::::


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2014)

hay miedo eh gacelillas  pobres gaceleridos , pero esto no es mas que un martillo , ane cabron te pregunte ayer si en 10576 habia un gap en 5 min o 15 min pero ni caso , es que no estas a lo que tienes que estar copon :ouch:

espero reversal y gap al alza para mañana


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hay miedo eh gacelillas  pobres gaceleridos , pero esto no es mas que un martillo , ane cabron te pregunte ayer si en 10576 habia un gap en 5 min o 15 min pero ni caso , es que no estas a lo que tienes que estar copon :ouch:
> 
> espero reversal y gap al alza para mañana



¿Cuántos puntos a la contra lleva? 
Los mismos que le van a tener que dar en el ojal


----------



## Robopoli (10 Jul 2014)

Pinta muy feuna de los futuros usanos. 
Día de apretar el culete y ponerse a otras cosas hasta que pase la tormenta.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hay miedo eh gacelillas  pobres gaceleridos , pero esto no es mas que un martillo , ane cabron te pregunte ayer si en 10576 habia un gap en 5 min o 15 min pero ni caso , es que no estas a lo que tienes que estar copon :ouch:
> 
> espero reversal y gap al alza para mañana



y te respondí esto mismo

Gráfico del IBEX 35 | Gráfico Interactivo IBEX 35


----------



## ponzi (10 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Los autobuses de las jga son cosas del pasado....ahora seran direccion a los juzgados.*En la medida de lo posible ir reestructurando las carteras primando la diversificacion internacional y la liquidez*.Cuando hablo de carteras me estoy refiriendo a *fondos bien gestionados con valores internacionales y a buen precio*.Bestinver o metavalor internacional...aunque tb hay mas fondos buenos sobre todo en usa.Hay que reconocer los errores y no insistir en carboneras ni en imtech, si el negocio se da la vuelta va a ver tiempo de sobra para reengancharse



Solo traigo de vuelta un post de ayer...os dejo hasta la noche, sean buenos


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Cuántos puntos a la contra lleva?
> Los mismos que le van a tener que dar en el ojal



no hay miedo , no hay dolor , esta todo con-trola-dito gowex style :Baile:

estocastico en diario en cero practicamente , manos debiles venden a puntapala , hoy los cortos seran aniquilados :no:

---------- Post added 10-jul-2014 at 11:16 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> y te respondí esto mismo
> 
> Gráfico del IBEX 35 | Gráfico Interactivo IBEX 35



ahora lo veo claro


----------



## JimTonic (10 Jul 2014)

Antigona dijo:


> Ok, eso quería saber, si hay algo serio detrás, la pongo en cuarentena.





jayco dijo:


> Entonces PT ni con un palete hasta que no se vea que pasa con BES?





ponzi dijo:


> Avise como hace 4-6 meses, hasta que no se fusione con Oí ni con un palo.La deuda de Oí esta fuera de control ademas la fusión va a diluir el capital de PT.Para mas remate encima tenemos el tema del BES



esta arrastrando a PT porque los 1000 millones de papel comercial que PT compro a BES los quieren diluir a acciones, aparte de que con eso, no saben si hay mas mierda por detrás, y temen que Oi se eche para atrás. esperad que leo las noticias y os digo algo


----------



## atman (10 Jul 2014)

Adios niveles adios...


----------



## ponzi (10 Jul 2014)

JimTonic dijo:


> esta arrastrando a PT porque los 1000 millones de papel comercial que PT compro a BES los quieren diluir a acciones, aparte de que con eso, no saben si hay mas mierda por detrás, y temen que Oi se eche para atrás. esperad que leo las noticias y os digo algo



Ademas de eso ya habia indicios para no estar en el valor, esto es lo que vi sobre finales del año pasado

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/financials.asp?ticker=OIBR&dataset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=native

Mirar la partida long term debt así como la caja


----------



## Krim (10 Jul 2014)

Puff, con lo bien que habíamos empezado en BME...se está torciendo la cosa de mala manera...

EDIT: Nada, fuera con lo justo para comisiones.


----------



## Chila (10 Jul 2014)

Buahhhh carniceria...


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Adios niveles adios...



estamos en un soporte en teoria "gordo" ahora mismo

y casi doblamos la caída del dax. vamos a ver si mejoramos en 2h

---------- Post added 10-jul-2014 at 03:20 ----------




Krim dijo:


> Puff, con lo bien que habíamos empezado en BME...se está torciendo la cosa de mala manera...



habíais, habiáis

estoy fuera, las comisiones perdidas y da para unas cenas
o para 2 tubos de hemoal para lo que viene


----------



## JimTonic (10 Jul 2014)

mirad


> A ‘holding’ sediada no Luxemburgo
> encontra-se em situação
> de falência técnica desde
> que foi detectado um passivo
> ...




y el gobierno pone a un diputado como presidente del BES

sobre el PT va a ser analizada por los reguladores como dicen aqui



> Numa
> reunião que se antecipa tensa, o
> presidente Henrique Granadeiro
> terá de explicar aos restantes
> ...


----------



## Robopoli (10 Jul 2014)

Destacable el ostión sin paliativos de Sacyr, FCC y la banca mediana.
Cuando abran los usanos esto va a ser muy divertido :ouch:


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Jul 2014)

¿Cuándo lleguemos a 0 parará o puede ponerse el IBEX en negativo?

Dios que sangría.


----------



## FranR (10 Jul 2014)

Guano y el Sargento no aparece....no le quedan manos libres para mandarnos un saludito


----------



## rufus (10 Jul 2014)

guano guapo hoy eh.


----------



## atman (10 Jul 2014)

Nos apostamos algo a que en algún medio le acaban echando la culpa de esto a Jenaro???
Que es que veo poca tele... pero era pa estar y tomar nota...

jajaja....


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (10 Jul 2014)

Bueno, venga, que no lo dice nadie...¡Vamos a morir todos cienes y cienes de veces!


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Jul 2014)

Jato ponte corto, los inversores europeos te lo agradecerán.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Jul 2014)

Fran, ha ido a echar gasolina. Ya viene:







---------- Post added 10-jul-2014 at 11:28 ----------




atman dijo:


> Nos apostamos algo a que en algún medio le acaban echando la culpa de esto a Jenaro???
> Que es que veo poca tele... pero era pa estar y tomar nota...
> 
> jajaja....



Eso o ligera toma de beneficios..... ::


----------



## James Bond (10 Jul 2014)

Mientras no se pierdan los 10500... Pero vamos miedo me da cuando abran los yankis


----------



## FranR (10 Jul 2014)

HVEI35 está de fieshtaaaa


----------



## Crash (10 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ORDEN A TODO EL FORO.
> 
> Tienen, una vez en sus vidas, que ir al Festival de Musica y *Danza* de Granada que se hace en la Alhambra. Impressive, como diría el pollo-loco. Vi a Tomatito en el patio de los aljibes, y hoyjan, una cosa superlativa, que arte! Tanto él, como los que los acompañaban. No tengo palabras. :Aplauso: :Aplauso:
> 
> ...



Un video de Gaybrush en el Festival de Danza ese. 

[YOUTUBE]mSJVEb-qljA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Robopoli (10 Jul 2014)

Ná... en cuanto que lleguemos a 10.365 rebota ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Jul 2014)




----------



## Galifrey (10 Jul 2014)

Aquí hay gente muy buena, de la que uno aprende día a día.

Pero el jato es otro nivel. Es el puto amo. Si se le supiese interpretar con justicia seríamos todos millonarios.

P.D: una vez mas gracias a Tono, su consejo reprimenda me ha permitido conservar liquidez y tomarme esto con mas calma.


----------



## Durmiente (10 Jul 2014)

Ozu mare mia

Total, que la cagué ayer bien cagada....


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Mientras no se pierdan los 10500... Pero vamos miedo me da cuando abran los yankis





Robopoli dijo:


> Ná... en cuanto que lleguemos a 10.365 rebota ::



veo que robopoli stá dominando los tiempos. ayer dió un valor para bme que igual lo vemos hoy o mañana


----------



## Tono (10 Jul 2014)

A los buenos días.

Los que no recogieron su tacita de plusvis pasen a recoger su capazo de guano. :8:

Vaya híoputas son los MM. 
Ayer metieron la 2ªtrampa alcista de la semana y la prolongaron toda la tarde para que cayera el máximo nº de gacelas al grito de barato, barato!! 
Esta granizada de mierda yo hubiera apostado a que sucedería antes del cierre de la sesión de ayer, por eso le dije al gato que lo iban a pelar con sus largos al mediodía.

Por mi parte empiezo a sacar la billetera esperando el giro hoy/mañana. Dudando entre SAN y FER, no creo que dejen caer el IBEX ya mucho más.
El timing para tirar el índice lo marca el dividendo del SAN el día 14 (que les vuelve a salir gratis, hacen siempre los mismo, tirar el valor para comprar lo más barato posible y llevarse 0,15€ por la patilla). Luego vendrán los resultados maqueados, todo va bien, y se vuelve a buscar máximos.
El pulso o cadencia de mercado de toda la vida. Los lencios venden caro para comprar barato. 

Por mi parte cada vez me veo más incapaz de trabajar con índices. Intento aprender de lo que cuenta el leoncio de cabecera MM, de Atman, de FRanR....incluso del gato... pero sólo veo la tendencia pero no el timing para ajustar puntos. 
Si ayer me hubiera puesto corto contra el IBEX, cosa que me parecía evidente y de éxito seguro, me hubieran pelado.:: 
No desespero, dentro de otros 4-5 años de dejarme las pestañas viendo cotizaciones, datos macro y futuros, ya estaré a punto para empezar a meter unos minicontratos a medias con Pandoro. :bla::bla:


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

Cómo interpretar que con la caída de hoy en Liberbank, el volumen sea en 2 horas mayor que todos los días completos? En el resto de banca mediana no lo es. Ha entrado gordo, alguien para ponerse corto?

De momento la sigo mucho, pero cuchillo-cae-coger


----------



## Tono (10 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> HVEI35 está de fieshtaaaa



no vaciles y echále unas cuentas de las tuyas para ver donde puede estar el punto de giro. ¿más abajo de los 10500? 10450? :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (10 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> no vaciles y echále unas cuentas de las tuyas para ver donde puede estar el punto de giro. ¿más abajo de los 10500? 10450? :fiufiu:



Me faltan algunas sesiones de trimestre para ajustar el sistema....


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2014)

ayer quede corto pensando en los 10576 pero sabiendo que el peponazo es inminente me acojone y tuve que cargar largos hoy , pero vamos hoy hay martillo fijo ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

edreams sale a bolsa a 10,25
edreams cotiza a 3,62
marca españa y tal



futuros usanos: Gráfico Avanzado en Tiempo Real del Índice S&P 500


----------



## bertok (10 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> HVEI35 está de fieshtaaaa



Ayer posteé que veo mucha ruina en el hilo. No hay una estrategia clara de salida ni huevos para vender en pérdidas cuando llegue el momento.

Las manos fuertes han ganado la partida, en el credo gacelo sólo existe el BUY al menor recorte ..... no vaya a ser que las acciones se acaben :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Todavía no ha pasado absolutamente nada para lo que está por venir.

Si la gacelada se asusta por un movimiento de 200 pipos, que vaya comprando prozac.


----------



## Krim (10 Jul 2014)

Hombre...si seguimos creyendo en la regla del 0,75, más le valdría al punto de giro estar cerca. Porque si no, va a estar "bastante lejos" y tal.


----------



## Tono (10 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Me faltan algunas sesiones de trimestre para ajustar el sistema....



así a vuelapluma, lo que te parezca más aproximado

no te procupes por si te hacemos caso, la vaselina de momento está barata y tiene IVA reducido


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Ayer posteé que veo mucha ruina en el hilo. No hay una estrategia clara de salida ni huevos para vender en pérdidas cuando llegue el momento.
> 
> Las manos fuertes han ganado la partida, en el credo gacelo sólo existe el BUY al menor recorte ..... no vaya a ser que las acciones se acaben :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> ...






llevamos 750 puntos desde máximos, y eso antes de que corrija el SP


----------



## mofeta (10 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> A los buenos días.
> 
> Los que no recogieron su tacita de plusvis pasen a recoger su capazo de guano. :8:
> 
> ...



Puede irse el tema a 10350 si viene el pánico y los USA perciben el fin del dinero libre.
Un saludo a todos


----------



## IRobot (10 Jul 2014)

¿Recuerdan este dibujito de la otra semana? A ver si todavía se cumplirá... :ouch:







Lo raro es que después de estar semanas dando la lata con la cuña va nuestro gran zahorí y cuando la rompe por debajo se pone largo... :


----------



## pollastre (10 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Me faltan algunas sesiones de trimestre para ajustar el sistema....



Uy Uy... estamos cerca, demasiado cerca del "territorio" de Macumba. 

Macumba es el insti que lleva posicionado desde Abril, Luis sabrá de quién hablo.

Si le tocan las narices a ese y se le ocurre realizar.... ::


----------



## Tono (10 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Ayer posteé que veo mucha ruina en el hilo. No hay una estrategia clara de salida ni huevos para vender en pérdidas cuando llegue el momento.
> 
> Las manos fuertes han ganado la partida, en el credo gacelo sólo existe el BUY al menor recorte ..... no vaya a ser que las acciones se acaben :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> ...



que no Bertok, que ese momento no ha llegado.
Aún hay liquidez de sobra en los mercados para llenar más el depósito de gasolina para el posterior viaje por la highway to Hell. 

llegará la gran caída, todos lo sabemos, pero de momento déjanos aprovechar los movimientos a nuestro favor. 

Ahora lo que vemos es que se están rompiendo culos por la vía tradicional, despioje en un movimiento seco y luego a los cortos una subida rápida para dejarlos pelaos.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)




----------



## Durmiente (10 Jul 2014)

Yo es que voy a largo.:Baile:


----------



## FranR (10 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> así a vuelapluma, lo que te parezca más aproximado
> 
> no te procupes por si te hacemos caso, la vaselina de momento está barata y tiene IVA reducido



Estamos rompiendo niveles por abajo, con bastante facilidad. Se está formando un ciclo bajista (de momento eso parece).

Próximo nivel a corto 10.484, con techo en 10.568 
Este es el canal de cotización a muy corto.

10.205 sería ahora mismo un objetivo a tener en cuenta.

Por otra parte los IF llevaban mucho tiempo en zona de venta mantenida... en contado en liquidez 100% desde hace bastantes sesiones y de momento no parece que esté la cosa para hacer ni una mísera entrada, y si la da en el corto plazo sería un 15% y con mucho cuidado.


----------



## Tono (10 Jul 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Uy Uy... estamos cerca, demasiado cerca del "territorio" de Macumba.
> 
> Macumba es el insti que lleva posicionado desde Abril, Luis sabrá de quién hablo.
> 
> Si le tocan las narices a ese y se le ocurre realizar.... ::



Luis sí pero los demás no :fiufiu:
Y que pasa si le tocan las narices? se pule a los cortos, a los largos? a tó Dios?

Pirata, también estamos esperando su informe Gotham :baba:

---------- Post added 10-jul-2014 at 12:03 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Estamos rompiendo niveles por abajo, con bastante facilidad. Se está formando un ciclo bajista (de momento eso parece).
> 
> Próximo nivel a corto 10.484, con techo en 10.568
> Este es el canal de cotización a muy corto.
> ...



ok, los 10450 se pueden esperar y tampoco sería mal punto para entrar si USA hoy no se pega el ostión.
hasta la tarde no muevo ficha, es que ni parpadear ehhh


----------



## SPK (10 Jul 2014)

Bueno,yo viví el bajón del ibex en 2012 y aguanté el chaparrón así que aprovecho la bajada para pillar unas Mapfre dividendos,nietos etc etc :cook:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Jul 2014)




----------



## pollastre (10 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Luis sí pero los demás no :fiufiu:
> Y que pasa si le tocan las narices? se pule a los cortos, a los largos? a tó Dios?




El Sr. MarketMaker tenía la costumbre de no dar nunca cifras de volumen cuando hablaba de los posicionamientos de otros participantes de Mercado. Se considera poco elegante, y la renta variable es un deporte practicado entre caballeros ::

Así pues yo no hablaré del volumen de Macumba (sirva esto como mi pequeño homenaje personal al Luisete  ), pero baste decir que da un poco de miedo sólo con mirarlo. 

Si decidiera realizar, sí le diré que nos llevaría de paseo fácil al 9K2 (hablo del DAX, yo el churribex no lo trabajo, no puedo decirle qué pasaría ahí).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Jul 2014)

Tono, el informe no es mio, pero lo vi posteado durante unos breves milisegundos antes de que lo borraran.


----------



## Tono (10 Jul 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> El Sr. MarketMaker tenía la costumbre de no dar nunca cifras de volumen cuando hablaba de los posicionamientos de otros participantes de Mercado. Se considera poco elegante, y la renta variable es un deporte practicado entre caballeros ::
> 
> Así pues yo no hablaré del volumen de Macumba (sirva esto como mi pequeño homenaje personal al Luisete  ), pero baste decir que da un poco de miedo sólo con mirarlo.
> 
> Si decidiera realizar, sí le diré que nos llevaría de paseo fácil al 9K2 (hablo del DAX, yo el churribex no lo trabajo, no puedo decirle qué pasaría ahí).



y la gente después se fía de los ichimokus varios :ouch: 

esto está más trampeado que los dados de un gitano


----------



## Durmiente (10 Jul 2014)

SPK dijo:


> Bueno,yo viví el bajón del ibex en 2012 y aguanté el chaparrón así que aprovecho la bajada para pillar unas Mapfre dividendos,nietos etc etc :cook:



¿Y Mapfre da muchos nietos?.. Quiero decir.. ¿dividendos?


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> El Sr. MarketMaker tenía la costumbre de no dar nunca cifras de volumen cuando hablaba de los posicionamientos de otros participantes de Mercado. Se considera poco elegante, y la renta variable es un deporte practicado entre caballeros ::
> 
> Así pues yo no hablaré del volumen de Macumba (sirva esto como mi pequeño homenaje personal al Luisete  ), pero baste decir que da un poco de miedo sólo con mirarlo.
> 
> Si decidiera realizar, sí le diré que nos llevaría de paseo fácil al 9K2 (hablo del DAX, yo el churribex no lo trabajo, no puedo decirle qué pasaría ahí).





estamos hablando de un macumba de 30cm y descansar o un macumba-macumba insaciable?


----------



## Tono (10 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tono, el informe no es mio, pero lo vi posteado durante unos breves milisegundos antes de que lo borraran.



muchos astericos veo yo ahí, pero ningún enlace válido

retoca eso... y cuidadín, que ayer actualicé el antivirus y es capaz de tirar granadas de mano online


----------



## nicklessss (10 Jul 2014)

Banco Espirito Santo, ESFG Creditor Concerns: A Timeline
2014-07-10 09:52:16.67 GMT


By Charles Daly and Anabela Reis
July 10 (Bloomberg) -- Since accounting irregularities were
identified at Espirito Santo International in May, Espirito
Santo Financial Group’s (ESFG) junior debt has fallen by ~95
cents on the euro while Banco Espirito Santo’s (BES) Tier 2
bonds have shed 21 cents over the same period; see chart here.
* BES’ and ESFG’s shares have dropped 33% and 53%,
respectively, from closing May 20 to closing yday
* Yields on govt bonds, Portugal Telecom notes also higher

* NOTE: BES’ two largest shareholders are ESFG, which owns
25%, and Credit Agricole (14.6%)
* ESFG is 49%-owned by Espirito Santo Irmaos, which in
turn is fully owned by Rioforte Investments, which is
fully owned by closely-held Espirito Santo International
(ESI)
* Organization chart here (source: MUSI analysts)

* May 20:
* External audit concluded ESI in “serious financial
situation,” BES said in prospectus for rights offer

* June 11:
* BES CEO Salgado said reduced influence of “core group
of shareholders” may imply “governance adaptations

* June 19:
* BES board to resign, Expresso reported; process to
 approve new governance model concluded by end of July

* June 20:
* Espirito Santo dynasty loosens grip on 94-yr-old
namesake bank
* BES shares suspended from trading at the request of
regulators, Euronext said

* June 26:
* Ratings of BES and ESFG placed on review for downgrade
at Moody’s

* June 27:
* Luxembourg justice authorities investigating three
Espirito Santo holding cos., Reuters reported
* BofAML cuts BES senior and subordinated bonds to
underweight from overweight

* June 28:
* Grupo Espirito Santo invites creditors of ESI to become
shareholders in Rioforte, Expresso reported

* June 30:
* Portugal Telecom confirms it held EU897m in CP issued by
Rioforte
* BES, ESFG naked short sales temporarily banned;
regulator cites declines in both shares

* July 1:
* BES holds EU980m of debt from Grupo Espirito Santo cos.,
Diario Economico reported

* July 3:
* ESFG said not under investigation by Luxembourg
authorities; ESFG also said:
* Exposure to Grupo Espirito Santo was EU2.35b as of
June 30
* Exposure to ESI and Rioforte was EU1.37b at end of
2013
* Borrowing from BES was EU823m as of June 30
* Borrowing from BES was EU823m as of June 30</li></ul></li></ul>

* July 5:
* Bank of Portugal said BES will now be ‘perimeter of
supervision’ after reduction of ESFG’s voting rights in
BES
* Credit Agricole said it will support ESFG proposals for
BES

* July 7:
* Market levels between ESFG and BES T2s widen; analysts
flag BES de-consolidation as likely outcome

* July 8:
* Banque Privee Espirito Santo said ESI delays S-T debt
payment
* Banque Privee clients receive proposal to convert GES
debt, Expresso reported
* Portugal Telecom debt deal draws criticism from Brazil’s
state development bank BNDES

* July 9:
* ESFG long-term ratings cut three levels to Caa2 by
Moody’s; On review for downgrade
* BES shareholders to vote on new Chairman, CEO and CFO on
July 31
* CMVM probes Portugal Telecom’s Rioforte CP investment,
Expresso reported

* July 10:
* ESI considers insolvency request, if it can’t reach debt
renegotiation agreement with main creditors, Diario
reports
* ESFG suspends shares and listed bonds on Luxembourg and
Euronext stock exchanges


----------



## Tono (10 Jul 2014)

ya he visto el gif , pirata

vale, lo pillo


----------



## atman (10 Jul 2014)

mofeta dijo:


> Puede irse el tema a 10350 si viene el pánico y los USA perciben el fin del dinero libre.
> Un saludo a todos



Igualmente y bienvenido.


----------



## decloban (10 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Cómo interpretar que con la caída de hoy en Liberbank, el volumen sea en 2 horas mayor que todos los días completos? En el resto de banca mediana no lo es. Ha entrado gordo, alguien para ponerse corto?
> 
> De momento la sigo mucho, pero cuchillo-cae-coger



¿Y que mas da el motivo? No hay que estar en banca el porque nos da igual el dinero se esta retirando y abrimos cortos o miramos donde va ahora el dinero.


----------



## pollastre (10 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> y la gente después se fía de los ichimokus varios :ouch:
> 
> esto está más trampeado que los dados de un gitano



No se hace Ud. una idea :fiufiu:

Respecto a lo de la gente y los ichimokus que Ud. comenta... ese debate se ha mantenido en este hilo en años anteriores, de forma más o menos recurrente... unas veces caballerosamente, otras con formas ligeramente más agrias 

Sucede que los acólitos del Pinta y Colorea (otro sí digo, el AT) son bastante reluctantes a aceptar que ellos mismos les están siguiendo el juego a los institucionales cuando usan ese ... "sistema" (ejem) ... algo así como ofreciéndoles su dinero en bandeja de plata, con un cartel de neón enorme que ponga "My Ass Is Right Here" en rosa fosforito.

Personalmente, siempre he encontrado fascinante que la gente arriesgue su dinero aquí o allá, siguiendo unas líneas de colores y unas cajoneras del Ikea que encierran candles. Y de las elipses ya ni hablamos :XX:


----------



## Durmiente (10 Jul 2014)

Creo que se pueden perder dentro de poco los 10.500


----------



## Tono (10 Jul 2014)

Yo también le doy la bienvenida a mofeta y le agradezco su primer mensaje en el foro.
Y le voy a llamar troll porque si no la bienvenida no se ajustaría al protocolo establecido por el HVEI

¿Mofeta? bonito apodo :fiufiu:

disclaimer: nadie es culpable de ser troll hasta que se demuestre lo contrario. Yo sólo ejerzo como fiscal oficial del hilo y voy preparando la acusación.


----------



## SPK (10 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Y Mapfre da muchos nietos?.. Quiero decir.. ¿dividendos?



Pues según Invertia a precios actuales el 4.66%


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

veo que me he salido bien, aunque sea una miseria

BBVA, Sabadell y AlphaValue recomiendan vender BME tras el caso Gowex


----------



## Durmiente (10 Jul 2014)

A esto le van a buscar bastantes explicaciones.

Entre otras, supongo, el follón de los israelíes.

---------- Post added 10-jul-2014 at 12:30 ----------




SPK dijo:


> Pues según Invertia a precios actuales el 4.66%



Pue sno está nada mal, la verdad. Teniendo en cuenta de que el dinero en el banco da 0 euros (más o menos...)


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Jul 2014)

SPK dijo:


> Pues según Invertia a precios actuales el 4.66%



Y ahora que los dividendos ya no van a estar exentos los primeros 1500, ¿qué interés tiene el dividendo?


----------



## Tono (10 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> veo que me he salido bien, aunque sea una miseria
> 
> BBVA, Sabadell y AlphaValue recomiendan vender BME tras el caso Gowex



piénsalo de otra forma, más bien no deberías haber entrado. Sólo le has hecho ganar dinero a tu bróker y a la propia BME.
Y una vez dentro, mejor quedarse.

te juego una accion de Gowex a que antes de 15 días toca los 35€ de nuevo.8:


----------



## pollastre (10 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> estamos hablando de un macumba de 30cm y descansar o un macumba-macumba insaciable?




Macumba es un "residente local"... digamos, una configuración de poco más de dos semanas, lo que llamamos un mediano. Si bien es cierto que trabajaron a destajo y cargaron bastante las alforjas (por eso es peligroso que Macumba realice... peligroso para los que van largos, esto es).

Si Macumba decidiera irse, esto per se no tiene por qué abocarnos a un cambio de escalón l/p que definitivamente nos ponga a hablar de otras cosas (sub-9K por una temporada, etc. etc.)

Existen "otros participantes" que sí están por esa labor y tienen el potencial de provocar ese cambio de escalón; son mucho más lentos en su trabajo (necesariamente, no puede hacerse de otra forma), metódicos, sin prisa ninguna. 

Pero, que diría Gandalf, para hablarle de eso tendría que usar la lengua de _Los Otros_, que yo no emplearé aquí ::


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

me pregunto cómo le irá al puto amo con sus cementos+iag y BES

Suspendida la negociacin de ESFG, principal accionista de Banco Espirito Santo





tono, ichimoku no es más que medías y direcrices coloreadas.
hoy y mañana le pasa como a BME, si lo atraviesa por la parte más débil, es guano... 
el kumo arriba da 10630 y abajo 10375


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Jul 2014)

Pollo blah blah blah

Calicasas fresquito?


----------



## Tono (10 Jul 2014)

pues arrecia duro, qué caña

Si Pepi no ha parecido todavía es porque le ha pasado algo grave

hoy se inflaría a poner memes.


----------



## SPK (10 Jul 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Y ahora que los dividendos ya no van a estar exentos los primeros 1500, ¿qué interés tiene el dividendo?



Bueno,yo igual estoy metiendo la pata pero en vistas que el timing en el trading lo llevo de pena,mi estrategia actual es ir comprando en cuanto veo una corrección sin cargar mucho,y dejarlas ahi para muuuuuuuchos años por si viene un ciclo alcista de aqui a 20-30 años que haga subir esto mucho,y mientras sentarme encima de la acción cobrando el dividendo.No creo vaya a tener la mala suerte de comerme un techo estilo Japón año 89 vamos ::


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

hombre pollastre, los que no vivimos de esto, tenemos que agarrarnos a algo, por lo menos para ver cuando el mercado se da la vuelta.

por fundamentales he puesto un gráfico antes, y estamos un poco caros.

cómo sabes sin AT cuándo se da la vuelta esto? pregunto, si eres una gacela, claro


----------



## Krim (10 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> piénsalo de otra forma, más bien no deberías haber entrado. Sólo le has hecho ganar dinero a tu bróker y a la propia BME.
> Y una vez dentro, mejor quedarse.
> 
> te juego una accion de Gowex a que antes de 15 días toca los 35€ de nuevo.8:



Probablemente tienes razón, tanto para Ane como para mí. Ayer parecía una entrada genial casi en mínimos de la sesión, pero el partido acaba cuando pita el árbitro.

Yo desde luego, de haber salido no me arrepiento, aunque esto termine siendo un Topongo, por el sencillo motivo de que en un momento llevaba un 3%, y ahora hay riesgo serio de que se me pusiera en rojo. Y aunque mi médico dice que a mi no se me mata ni con una caja de bombas en el corazón, mi sacerdote me prohibe dejar que un ganador se ponga rojo :no::no:


----------



## IRobot (10 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> me pregunto cómo le irá al puto amo con sus cementos+iag y BES



Por cierto, ¿vieron esta noticia ayer?

Un holandes gana 13 millones tras el 1-7 de Alemania a Brasil en el Mundial

Capaz es de aparecer hoy con la firma en holandés y decir que esta también la acertó él...


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Jul 2014)

Iba a poner un lamento a lo "Mr. Brightside"... pero no lo voy a hacer. Me meteré en una cueva a lamerme las heridas esperando la decisión de Makumba. Que por el nombre creo que es el hermano mayor de Pandoro


----------



## Robopoli (10 Jul 2014)

Otttiaaaaa el velote que han metido en los futuros!!


----------



## atman (10 Jul 2014)

SPK dijo:


> Bueno,yo igual estoy metiendo la pata pero en vistas que el timing en el trading lo llevo de pena,mi estrategia actual es ir comprando en cuanto veo una corrección sin cargar mucho,y dejarlas ahi para muuuuuuuchos años por si viene un ciclo alcista de aqui a 20-30 años que haga subir esto mucho,y mientras sentarme encima de la acción cobrando el dividendo.*No creo vaya a tener la mala suerte de comerme un techo estilo Japón año 89 vamos *::



Noooo... por supuesto que no... que cosas se le ocurren, hombre-por-diossss...


----------



## pollastre (10 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pollo blah blah blah
> 
> Calicasas fresquito?





Dele, DONnie. 

Además, juraría que aún tenemos una de esas pendiente. 

Si es que no sé a dónde vamos a llegar. Qué incorrección.


----------



## Tono (10 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hombre pollastre, los que no vivimos de esto, tenemos que agarrarnos a algo, por lo menos para ver cuando el mercado se da la vuelta.
> 
> por fundamentales he puesto un gráfico antes, y estamos un poco caros.
> 
> cómo sabes sin AT cuándo se da la vuelta esto? pregunto, si eres una gacela, claro



me atrevo a contestarte yo, que soy más gacelón que nadie

no lo sabemos, pero tenemos ojos para ver y una cabeza para pensar y jugar al mínimo riesgo

si un valor es alcista, es fácil esperar a que caiga en una corrección, comprar y pillar el rebote que seguramente hará un máximo creciente, lo que puede incluso supera tus expectativas iniciales

si entras en un valor bajista de la misma forma, el rebote como mucho hará un máximo decreciente (y seguramente ni eso)... con lo que te pandorean finamente como no tengas pura chiripa

son formas de pensar, no me hagas caso


----------



## paulistano (10 Jul 2014)

Ayer a Rajoy le preguntaron por Gowex.

A la hora de ver el video fíjénse en los siguientes detalles:

- llega al hemiciclo y ve a los periodistas, así que para que no le pregunten nada...se va por la primera puerta que hay.

- escucha cómo le preguntan por el partido, por el 1-7 de alemania a brasil 

- sonríe, se da la vuelta y se pone a hablar del partido durante un buen rato.

- le preguntan por Gowex y la respuesta es: "eh? bueno, venga...hasta ahora!"

[YOUTUBE]xJ4m1UZIAn0[/YOUTUBE]




Ah, y me gusta SACYR8: Ha caído el ibex un 0,40% adicional y ésta (que bastante cae) ni se ha inmutado.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> me atrevo a contestarte yo, que soy más gacelón que nadie
> 
> no lo sabemos, pero tenemos ojos para ver y una cabeza para pensar y jugar al mínimo riesgo
> 
> ...




si, eso es lo de siempre, detectar tendencia y subirse en recortes...
pero me refería a ver cuándo es un recorte, y cuando es un empitonamiento

cuando juegas a buscar suelos en bajistas, ya sabes a lo que te arriesgas


----------



## Tono (10 Jul 2014)

pos ya estamos en los 10450 así, a lo tonto

ojo a lo que dice Robopoli, los futuros USA se han puesto más coloraos que el ketchup


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Jul 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Dele, DONnie.
> 
> Además, juraría que aún tenemos una de esas pendiente.
> 
> Si es que no sé a dónde vamos a llegar. Qué incorrección.



Es que como no venga voy a tener que ir yo. y no se, Mansanilla con aseituna vs Calicasas con habitas con jamon, como que no hay color.


----------



## Tono (10 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> si, eso es lo de siempre, detectar tendencia y subirse en recortes...
> pero me refería a ver cuándo es un recorte, y cuando es un empitonamiento
> 
> cuando juegas a buscar suelos en bajistas, ya sabes a lo que te arriesgas



mucho me temo que eso es como preguntar por el sexo de los ángeles
es verdad, hay gente capaz de acertar ¿talento? ¿bola de cristal?

aquí se rumoreo en su momento que la respuesta a tu pregunta se encuentra en un antiguo grimorio celta que el gato heredó de sus ancestros


Pues sí que se van a ver los 7,20 del SAN :Aplauso::Aplauso: 
voy afinado la puntería, que para mí no es mal disparo


----------



## mofeta (10 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Yo también le doy la bienvenida a mofeta y le agradezco su primer mensaje en el foro.
> Y le voy a llamar troll porque si no la bienvenida no se ajustaría al protocolo establecido por el HVEI
> 
> ¿Mofeta? bonito apodo :fiufiu:
> ...



Aquí estoy para leeros y aprender aunque ya llevaba un tiempo haciéndolo. Y hoy como gacelilla me he atado la mano a la silla para no darle al botón de comprar porque las Map, San o Fer me están poniendo malo


----------



## Robopoli (10 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> pos ya estamos en los 10450 así, a lo tonto
> 
> ojo a lo que dice Robopoli, los futuros USA se han puesto más coloraos que el ketchup



Porrrraaaaaaaaa!!!
Robopoli: Rebotamos hoy o mañana en los 10.365


----------



## MattCoy (10 Jul 2014)

Paso a saludar, a desearles que Pandoro sea benevolente con ustedes y que hayan podido aprovechar esta caida con los cortos. Yo es que estoy en la playa y vendi lo poco que llevaba el mes pasado, por no estar pendiente del movil en las vacaciones de la parienta, pero me jode ver tanto guano y no haber podido aprovecharlo, sobre todo cuando llevo diciendo tiempo que esto se iba a dar la vuelta... yo pensaba que iba a ser un pelín más arriba, pero bueno


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

futuros usanos -0.9 y el dax camino los 9600
debajo los 9600 en dax, creo que solo están los 9400, y luego no hay nada


----------



## Thader (10 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Porrrraaaaaaaaa!!!
> Robopoli: Rebotamos hoy o mañana en los 10.365



A que aún entras en BME a 31,8...


----------



## Robopoli (10 Jul 2014)

Thader dijo:


> A que aún entras en BME a 31,8...



Se está resistiendo la jodía! 
De todas formas para que las pille tiene que cumplir dos condiciones: 
1) Que llegue. 
2) Que deje de caer el cuchillo carnicero.


----------



## optimistic1985 (10 Jul 2014)

Yo menos mal que me salí del mercado hace un par de dias.....


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (10 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> si, eso es lo de siempre, detectar tendencia y subirse en recortes...
> pero me refería a ver cuándo es un recorte, y cuando es un empitonamiento
> 
> cuando juegas a buscar suelos en bajistas, ya sabes a lo que te arriesgas



a mas pesado es el animal, mayor es la huella que deja, aunque a veces quede algo camuflada con la hierba o el barro.






Una vez los has rastreado, los sigues.

pd: entremedio de todos los posts freaks, boobs, patos y demas, algunos han ido enseñando el camino.


----------



## Thader (10 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Se está resistiendo la jodía!
> De todas formas para que las pille tiene que cumplir dos condiciones:
> 1) Que llegue.
> 2) Que deje de caer el cuchillo carnicero.



Y como sabes q ha dejado de caer?


----------



## Robopoli (10 Jul 2014)

Me estoy pegando un paseito por el premarket de mi cartera usana y si hoy me rascan un 3% podré decir que soy un tío con suerte.
Tengo curiosidad por saber que pasará con ORLY después de que entrara ayer con todas las alarmas diciendome "comprame". Me da la sensación de que van a provocar con los índices que la rotura de ayer fuera en falso falsa y me van a romper a mi el ojal eb cierto ::


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Porrrraaaaaaaaa!!!
> Robopoli: Rebotamos hoy o mañana en los 10.365



que joputa! yo que soy del pinta y colorea de párvulos, me da 10.375 y un minimo abajo en sp para mañana...

si ese minimo se jodiese el lunes, no es despioje


----------



## Tono (10 Jul 2014)

Las bankias van a volver al punto en que empezaron el año, dejando un reguero de cadáveres

puede dar lugar a chicharreo con muchísimo cuidado

como se vuelva a acercar al 1€ se pueden montar de nuevo unas congas guapas para divertirse en verano :Baile::Baile:


----------



## Robopoli (10 Jul 2014)

Thader dijo:


> Y como sabes q ha dejado de caer?



La certeza no la tienes nunca pero si rebota con fuerza y volumen en esos precios puede ser el momento de comprar. 
Te pierdes parte del recorrido pero merece la pena para minimizar el riesgo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Jul 2014)

sé que no es comparable, pero hoy estoy leyendo comentarios parecidos a los que había el otro dia en el foro de rankia con Gowex... espero no pase lo mismo y no se queden pillados en el Ibex como en Gowex. Remarco que sé que no es lo mismo y yo sigo con eurona y Gowex..... sin comentarios


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (10 Jul 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> sé que no es comparable, pero hoy estoy leyendo comentarios parecidos a los que había el otro dia en el foro de rankia con Gowex... espero no pase lo mismo y no se queden pillados en el Ibex como en Gowex. Remarco que sé que no es lo mismo y yo sigo con eurona y Gowex..... sin comentarios



Yo no malvendo. :: ¡Vamos Jenaro! ¡Saca un HR!


----------



## FranR (10 Jul 2014)

Como encuentren contraparte en la colocación que están haciendo, van a dejar los indicadores "habituales" en compra fuerte.

Eso lo único que va a servir es como broncodilatador de ojetes gaceleriles.


----------



## Robopoli (10 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> que joputa! yo que soy del pinta y colorea de párvulos, me da 10.375 y un minimo abajo en sp para mañana...
> 
> si ese minimo se jodiese el lunes, no es despioje


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

en 1 hora paro usano.

a ver qué pasa.


----------



## Robopoli (10 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Como encuentren contraparte en la colocación que están haciendo, van a dejar los indicadores "habituales" en compra fuerte.
> 
> Eso lo único que va a servir es como broncodilatador de ojetes gaceleriles.



El famoso ojetedilatador ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Jul 2014)

Thader dijo:


> Y como sabes q ha dejado de caer?


----------



## Thader (10 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> La certeza no la tienes nunca pero si rebota con fuerza y volumen en esos precios puede ser el momento de comprar.
> Te pierdes parte del recorrido pero merece la pena para minimizar el riesgo.



Pues de momento parece que se ha parado la caída alrededor del 32,4


----------



## Robopoli (10 Jul 2014)

Thader dijo:


> Pues de momento parece que se ha parado la caída alrededor del 32,4



La cosa está en ver que pasa ahora con los usanos. 
Vienen dándolo todo y pueden arrear un buen meneo al ibex.


----------



## Tono (10 Jul 2014)

Thader dijo:


> Y como sabes q ha dejado de caer?



cuando te han saltado el SL y ves que tu valor empieza a subir como un cohete, mientras notas un calor en la parte baja de la espalda como si alguien hubiera encendido la calefacción en agosto.

a pesar de quedar con el culo escocío, al menos te alegras de haber minimizado las pérdidas y que bendito sea el benefactor que inventó los SL :rolleye:


Fran, sin responsabilidad ninguna... estamos ya en el rebote o es sólo un amago?


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Jul 2014)

menudo barranco


----------



## Robopoli (10 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Mi segundo método favorito. Si entra con holgura una botella de coca cola de 2 litros es la señal ::

---------- Post added 10-jul-2014 at 13:38 ----------

Eso y oír como trituran anorotos claro... Si ya no hay alaridos es el momento


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (10 Jul 2014)

Buenas...¿Es ahora cuando rebota todo menos lo tuyo?¿o hay que esperar? Gracias..


----------



## patilltoes (10 Jul 2014)

Volvemos a los viejos tiempos. A ver si se escoña esto y vuelvo a ampliar cartera.


----------



## elpatatero (10 Jul 2014)

El regulador portugués suspende de cotización a Banco Espirito Santo - elEconomista.es


----------



## Durmiente (10 Jul 2014)

Espera, espera ... ¡que YA RECUPERA....! 

jajajajajajaja

Falta el meme, porque el texto es este, claro.

Bueno, alguien que sepa de memes, por favor....


----------



## Tono (10 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Espera, espera ... ¡que YA RECUPERA....!
> 
> jajajajajajaja
> 
> ...



lo dices por tus SAN?

ayer y antes de ayer me cansé de decir que no era momento todavía de moverse :o

no me atrevo aún a entrar, para mí que aún queda otra carga de profundidad preparada por si aún queda algún SL olvidado por ahí.


----------



## Durmiente (10 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> lo dices por tus SAN?
> 
> ayer y antes de ayer me cansé de decir que no era momento todavía de moverse :o



Y llevabas (y llevas razón).

Pero ahor ame refería en general... es más un "tomarselo con sentido del humor" que otra cosa.

De todas maneras, yo voy a largo y tal y tal etc.


----------



## Robopoli (10 Jul 2014)

Grifols lo está clavando


----------



## Tono (10 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Y llevabas (y llevas razón).
> 
> Pero ahor ame refería en general... es más un "tomarselo con sentido del humor" que otra cosa.
> 
> De todas maneras, yo voy a largo y tal y tal etc.



para tu tranquilidad (y ya no es la primera vez que te lo digo)

no has hecho mala entrada 

veremos los 8,15 en el SAN y lo celebraremos con champán

(pero piensa siempre que no es lo que se gana entrando y saliendo, es lo que queda después de que Montoro el año que viene te pase por la piedra... imagina que ahora no sube y te quedas a largo... en la declaración del año que viene tendrías que adelantar un dinero que nunca has ganado, era 'latente')


----------



## Durmiente (10 Jul 2014)

Tono: cuando me hiciste caer en la cuenta de que no era el momento todavía.. YA ESTABA DENTRO.

Gracias, de todos modos.

(No será porque aquí no hay gente apañá.... )

---------- Post added 10-jul-2014 at 14:00 ----------




Tono dijo:


> para tu tranquilidad (y ya no es la primera vez que te lo digo)
> 
> no has hecho mala entrada
> 
> veremos los 8,15 en el SAN y lo celebraremos con champán



Pues eso creo, sinceramente. De todos modos, ahora "sí es verdad" que voy con SAN a largo.


----------



## nicklessss (10 Jul 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> sé que no es comparable, pero hoy estoy leyendo comentarios parecidos a los que había el otro dia en el foro de rankia con Gowex... espero no pase lo mismo y no se queden pillados en el Ibex como en Gowex. Remarco que sé que no es lo mismo y yo sigo con eurona y Gowex..... sin comentarios



Lo mismo que tú están pensando otros muchos. De ahí el guano.


----------



## mofeta (10 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Grifols lo está clavando



Se agarra a 38 pero está al borde de dirigirse a 36. Tiene fuerza incluso con esto desplomándose. Y yo esperando un 36 alto


----------



## ninfireblade (10 Jul 2014)

Yo acabo de entrar en LBK a 0.59

No me cuadra una caida como la de hoy por una exposicion al BES de menos de un 1%

Ademas habiendo entrado Soros hace dos semanas me da confianza


----------



## Tono (10 Jul 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> a mas pesado es el animal, mayor es la huella que deja, aunque a veces quede algo camuflada con la hierba o el barro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



venga... ¿y como sigues a los creadores de mercado y grandes osos? algunos no llevamos tanto tiempo aquí

postean en alguna web de contactos sus intenciones con algún lenguaje secreto? donde puedes hacerte una idea aproximada de las posiciones cortas y de los contratos l/p?

lo pregunto totalmente en serio, los movimientos de los pesos pesados sólo los intuyo por resúmenes semanales de de posicionamiento de los grandes operadores... y casi siempre, por no decir siempre, me quedo como estaba:S


----------



## decloban (10 Jul 2014)

mofeta dijo:


> Se agarra a 38 pero está al borde de dirigirse a 36. Tiene fuerza incluso con esto desplomándose. Y yo esperando un 36 alto



Una vez superada la resistencia de 39 y rota la tendencia alcista no descartes verla por 35,80 aprox.


----------



## Robopoli (10 Jul 2014)

mofeta dijo:


> Se agarra a 38 pero está al borde de dirigirse a 36. Tiene fuerza incluso con esto desplomándose. Y yo esperando un 36 alto



Si se despeña de los 38 yo la espero un euro largo más abajo


----------



## Claca (10 Jul 2014)

Hola,

La última vez que eché una ojeada al mercado, el nivel clave en el IBEX eran los 10.300...


----------



## Robopoli (10 Jul 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Una vez superada la resistencia de 39 y rota la tendencia alcista no descartes verla por 35,80 aprox.



sactly



[+10 c]


----------



## Tono (10 Jul 2014)

Claca dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> La última vez que eché una ojeada al mercado, el nivel clave en el IBEX eran los 10.300...



pues de momento parece que gira

joer, tengo 3 hojas escritas de como se van moviendo los futuros y los blue del Ibex y ya me estoy haciendo de la picha un lío :S

puto papertrading


----------



## Robopoli (10 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> pues de momento parece que gira
> 
> joer, tengo 3 hojas escritas de como se van moviendo los futuros y los blue del Ibex y ya me estoy haciendo de la picha un lío :S
> 
> puto papertrading



Viendo USA veo dificil que haya giro hoy. 
Tiene pinta de parada técnica para subir unas cuantas gacelas más :cook:


----------



## James Bond (10 Jul 2014)

Vendidas las IAG, con perdidas de casi el 5%, asumo mi error.

Mantengo: Ibertrolas compradas a 4,82€, Timofonicas a 11€, Ferroviales a 16,15€ y AMD a 3,14$. Sin contar dividendos.

Cuando el guano escampe intención de comprar Santanderes, Grifoles y Repsoles.


----------



## Claca (10 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> pues de momento parece que gira
> 
> joer, tengo 3 hojas escritas de como se van moviendo los futuros y los blue del Ibex y ya me estoy haciendo de la picha un lío :S
> 
> puto papertrading



Ojo que no estoy diciendo que se gire o que deba tocar ese nivel, sino que, en mi opinión, perder los 10.300 confirmaría el inicio de un proceso correctivo en el índice y es, por lo tanto, una referencia a tener en cuenta.


----------



## Tono (10 Jul 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Vendidas las IAG, con perdidas de casi el 5%, asumo mi error.
> 
> Mantengo: Ibertrolas compradas a 4,82€, Timofonicas a 11€, Ferroviales a 16,15€ y AMD a 3,14$. Sin contar dividendos.
> 
> Cuando el guano escampe intención de comprar Santanderes, Grifoles y Repsoles.



mira lo que es ir a largo con tranquilidad :cook:, q ni me había fijado hoy en Iber y FER, se están comportando al perfección mejorando mucho su posición sobre el índice y adelantándose al rebote (Iberdrola es una pasada). De momento son apuesta segura para todo el trimestre que viene.
Todo esto son simples especulaciones mías, estoy pensando en voz alta.

Buen provecho y mejor siesta.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Yo acabo de entrar en LBK a 0.59
> 
> No me cuadra una caida como la de hoy por una exposicion al BES de menos de un 1%
> 
> Ademas habiendo entrado Soros hace dos semanas me da confianza



yo estoy tentado, pero el cuchillo silba mucho aún

-26% en 4 días es demasiado


oro en max de 3 meses


----------



## James Bond (10 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> mira lo que es ir a largo con tranquilidad :cook:, q ni me había fijado hoy en Iber y FER, se están comportando al perfección mejorando mucho su posición sobre el índice y adelantándose al rebote (Iberdrola es una pasada). De momento son apuesta segura para todo el trimestre que viene.
> Todo esto son simples especulaciones mías, estoy pensando en voz alta.



Si con las que llevo en cartera no tengo ningún miedo, pero IAG me ha salido mal y prefiero perder un 5% ahora que en una semana un 20% sinceramente.

El sector aero pinta mal, profit warning de Lufthansa y luego de airfrance no creo que IAG se libre la verdad.

Juego a medio/largo plazo siempre pero en IAG esperaba rebote para hoy y me encularon ::

Con la liquidez de IAG disponible y quizá venda la mitad de las AMD dispongo de bastante liquidez para cazar "gangas" la próxima semana. De todas formas no me puedo quejar voy ganando dinero... por ahora.

Un saludo.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

y los chichanovables -18% de la mano en la semana...

y decíamos de los americanos 

---------- Post added 10-jul-2014 at 06:35 ----------

y los chichanovables -18% de la mano en la semana...

y decíamos de los americanos 







Investing.com - Los futuros de Estados Unidos se posicionaron para una apertura a la baja este jueves, después de que la última reunión de la Reserva Federal arrojara pocos indicios acerca de cuándo podrían empezar a subir los tipos de interés.
Los futuros de EE.UU. retroceden tras las actas de la FedLos futuros de EE.UU. apuntan a una apertura a la baja tras las actas de la Fed

Antes de la apertura, los futuros del Dow Jones Industrial Average, el S&P 500 y el Nasdaq 100 se anotaron pérdidas del 0,77%, del 0,80% y del 0,75%, respectivamente.

El nerviosismo se instaló en los mercados pues las actas de la reunión de junio de la Fed revelaron pocas novedades en relación a cuándo podría empezar el banco a subir los tipos. El banco central reconoció que la economía sigue recuperándose pero, entre sus responsables, la opinión acerca de las previsiones de inflación está dividida.

No obstante, las actas sí indicaban que los responsables de la entidad acordaron poner fin al programa de adquisición de activos del banco en octubre.

Se esperaba movimiento en el sector de las tecnológicas después de que International Business Machines (NYSE:IBM) anunciara sus planes de invertir 3.000 millones de USD en investigación y desarrollo de semiconductores durante los próximos cinco años, incluso aunque parece que la compañía va a vender su sección de fabricación de chips.

Las acciones de Apple (NASDAQ:AAPL) retrocedieron un 0,51% a la apertura, después de que el fabricante de iPhone anunciara que está tratando de suavizar su postura frente Samsung Electronics (KS:005930), su rival coreana, en relación con las infracciones de patentes de smartphones.

El gigante de las tecnológicas presentará sus alegaciones este jueves ante el juez del distrito estadounidense de California para exigir una prohibición de venta “estrictamente concretada” de algunos modelos antiguos de Samsung después de que, el pasado mes de mayo, un jurado determinara que ambas compañías habían cometido infracciones.

Por otra parte, aún se esperaba que Alcoa (NYSE:AA) ganara posiciones pues sus acciones subieron un 0,89% antes de la apertura, tras dispararse este miércoles más de un 5%, impulsada al resultar las cifras del segundo trimestre mejores de lo previsto.

También se esperaba movimiento en Vornado Realty Trust (NYSE:VNO) tras conocerse que el fondo de inversión inmobiliaria lidera una alianza para adquirir la parte de los comercios minoristas del hotel St. Regis, en la Quinta Avenida de Manhattan, por valor de unos 700 millones de USD.

Otros de los nombres que podrían centrar el foco de atención son Family Dollar Stores (NYSE:FDO), Progressive (NYSEGR), Barracuda Networks (NYSE:CUDA) y PriceSmart (NASDAQSMT), que publicarán sus resultados trimestrales durante la sesión.

Al otro lado del Atlántico, los mercados bursátiles europeos perdieron enteros: El DJ Euro Stoxx 50 se desplomó un 1,43%, el CAC 40 francés retrocedió un 1,18%, el alemán DAX perdió un 1,17%, mientras que el británico FTSE 100 bajó un 0,85%.

Durante la sesión de negociación en Asia, el índice Hang Seng de Hong Kong se apuntó un alza del 0,27%, mientras que el nipón Nikkei 225 se dejó un 0,56%.


----------



## bertok (10 Jul 2014)

Próximos nivel de soporte en el culibex:

10.200
9.420
7.600
5.900
4.200


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Próximos nivel de soporte en el culibex:
> 
> 10.200
> 9.420
> ...




En este soporte hay que comprar en 2 años :no:


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Próximos nivel de soporte en el culibex:
> 
> 10.200
> 9.420
> ...



¿Para hoy? :rolleye::rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## bertok (10 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> En este soporte hay que comprar en 2 años :no:



Predicas en el desierto. Los gacelas llegaran exhaustos de perdidas o pillados sin liquidez.

Tendremos que comprar el índice tu y yo.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Predicas en el desierto. Los gacelas llegaran exhaustos de perdidas o pillados sin liquidez.
> 
> Tendremos que comprar el índice tu y yo.



Los 4000 solo se verían con una quiebra del estado, bancos sacan sus verguenzas y dejando el euro y etc etc....

si ese escenario no lo contemplas, olvídalo


----------



## Topongo (10 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Los 4000 solo se verían con una quiebra del estado, bancos sacan sus verguenzas y dejando el euro y etc etc....
> 
> si ese escenario no lo contemplas, olvídalo



Pablemos? ienso:
Igual es loq ue hace falta yatomarpoculotodo


----------



## romanrdgz (10 Jul 2014)

A mí lo que me acojona no es el IBEX. Es mi cartera en concreto:

- Sacyr (recuperando un poco en lo que va de sesión, llegó a estar <-5% hoy)
- Sabadell (-4.34% ahora mismo, casi casi me deja en break-even cuando tenía buenas plusvis)
- Arcelormittal (otra vez más no pudo pasar de los 11 con soltura, y baja un -2.25%)

Y la que quizá me sorprende más, que es Repsol, bajando ya más de un -3% en lo que llevamos de sesión. Entré por los dividendos, y al final con esta pandorada no me ha salido nada bien, me falta un pelo para entrar en pérdidas contando dividendos.

Y doy gracias de haberme deshecho de las Popular (por dos veces, pues intenté reentrada el viernes pasado con el stop loss ajustadito), porque sería otro -4.63% hoy.

Y lo peor es que estoy relativamente tranquilo, porque ya me han barrido tantas veces en despiojes que no me fio de salirme de todo, especialmente por la gracia de Tontoro de las acciones <1 año. Qué ganas de 2015...


----------



## Robopoli (10 Jul 2014)

Aprovechad todos a meter platita en BFR y GGAL. 
La Cámpora lo agradecerá.


----------



## bertok (10 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Los 4000 solo se verían con una quiebra del estado, bancos sacan sus verguenzas y dejando el euro y etc etc....
> 
> si ese escenario no lo contemplas, olvídalo



España tendrá que reestructurar su día. No hay ninguna opción a que no sea así.

Si el SP se marca un primario bajista de mas del 40%, habrá que cavar muy hondo para encontrar al culibex.

Pero eso es dentro de unos años.

Ahora hay que seguir comprando para aprovechar el rebote ::


----------



## romanrdgz (10 Jul 2014)

Un tema, que screeners usáis por aquí para buscar acciones interesantes? Conozco el que trae el ProRealTime, pero o soy muy inutil o me parece que va un poco justito...

Me interesa especialmente si es un screener capaz de detectar acciones moviéndose en rangos horizontales


----------



## bertok (10 Jul 2014)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> El estado está quebrado y la economía expañola arrasada.... se irá más abajo del 4200... pero eso no es ahora.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-jul-2014 at 14:56 ----------
> 
> Ya han debido sacar al Gato del mercado.... ¿no?



My worst scenario is below 2.100.

Va en ingles para no asustar ::::::


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Jul 2014)

caeremos un 5%...


----------



## Krim (10 Jul 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> caeremos un 5%...



Pues si los usanos abren así, probablemente caigan otros 20 pipos, que podrían ser ~200 para nosotros...ya pue ser, ya.


----------



## Namreir (10 Jul 2014)

Joder que carniceria. Hay alguien metido en el banquito portugues?

El deficit comercial UKiano acojona. 

Se va a montar parda en cualquier momento.


----------



## Robopoli (10 Jul 2014)

eeehhh ... eeeehhhh .... eeeehhhh!!! Si vamos a hacer porra magufa que sea de forma medianamente pofesional!!

Robopoli: Entre hoy mañana, visitamos los 10.365 aprox.

---------- Post added 10-jul-2014 at 15:12 ----------

Que conste que me río pero estoy viendo las ostia que me van a dar en las tecnológicas y no me hace nada de gracia ::


----------



## Topongo (10 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Joder que carniceria. Hay alguien metido en el banquito portugues?
> 
> El deficit comercial UKiano acojona.
> 
> Se va a montar parda en cualquier momento.



El puto amo creo que andaba, pero le habrá saltado el stop


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> eeehhh ... eeeehhhh .... eeeehhhh!!! Si vamos a hacer porra magufa que sea de forma medianamente pofesional!!
> 
> Robopoli: Entre hoy mañana, visitamos los 10.365 aprox.
> 
> ...




Yo voy a entrar en un par si vemos hoy 10375, si no mañana


----------



## ... (10 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> me pregunto cómo le irá al puto amo con sus cementos+iag y BES



¿Cómo sabes que invirtió en esos valores? Según tu firma lo tienes ignorado...


----------



## Chila (10 Jul 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Para hoy? :rolleye::rolleye::rolleye:



Ya puestos...
Yo aguantando con Fer e Ibe, guano pero aceptable.


----------



## Topongo (10 Jul 2014)

El cambio ENG>BME va a acabar saliendo rana... se va acercando a la zona de meditación la japuta.


----------



## Robopoli (10 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo voy a entrar en un par si vemos hoy 10375, si no mañana



Ten cuidadín porque le han debido reventar el stop a Macumba...
Como silba hoijaaaaa!!!


----------



## docjones (10 Jul 2014)

La que esta liando CR7...


----------



## Robopoli (10 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> El cambio ENG>BME va a acabar saliendo rana... se va acercando a la zona de meditación la japuta.



Topongo style


----------



## Galifrey (10 Jul 2014)

Fuera de BME. 10% + dividendillo (las he tenido en +20)

Aumento liquidez al 40%

Sigo con mucha carga en enagas porque me queda mucho margen con respecto a mi precio de entrada.
Sigo con bastante carga en Caf porque llevo bastante pérdida.
Sigo en Grifols y Ferrovial con poquita carga (no me merece la pena salirme)


La que ha liao genaro ::


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (10 Jul 2014)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Yo acabo de entrar en LBK a 0.59
> 
> No me cuadra una caida como la de hoy por una exposicion al BES de menos de un 1%
> 
> Ademas habiendo entrado Soros hace dos semanas me da confianza



Soros entro con 10M, el sector esta tocado. Si vas a medio tiene recorrido, esta en base de canal si llega a 0.56


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Jul 2014)

Fran donde estas.......
saca el pato o que lo saque otro


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

... dijo:


> ¿Cómo sabes que invirtió en esos valores? Según tu firma lo tienes ignorado...



sigues anclado en los malos rollos. no es bueno. 

lo vi porque le quoteais


----------



## Tonto Simon (10 Jul 2014)

Si el ibex corrige como el índice portugués nos vamos a 8700...LOL

Por otros lares están recomendando jmt, Jerónimo martins. La verdad es que tiene muy buenos números. FcF bajando Alguien la conoce?


----------



## atman (10 Jul 2014)

Las acciones del SAN en yankilandia -6,06%


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2014)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> El Martillo del Gato sale al escenario.



y traera la destruccion a todo bajista viviente :no:

vamos putita sube , sube por el amor de lol :ouch:


----------



## Namreir (10 Jul 2014)

El gato ayer aseguro que iba largo, se sabe algo de el o tenemos gato escaldado para la cena?


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y traera la destruccion a todo bajista viviente :no:
> 
> vamos putita sube , sube por el amor de lol :ouch:



¿Sigue usted vivo? ¿Qué cuenta Pandoro?


----------



## Namreir (10 Jul 2014)

Jenaro sigue libre, el compraconcejales de brunete idem, EREs idem, Gurtel idem, .....

Los unicos cobdebados Garzon y Silva, castro se libra por jubilación. 

Quien es el idiota que invierte en este pais?


----------



## FranR (10 Jul 2014)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> El Martillo del Gato sale al escenario.



Si, le están haciendo el mango ::


----------



## Robopoli (10 Jul 2014)

Reversal???


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> El gato ayer aseguro que iba largo, se sabe algo de el o tenemos gato escaldado para la cena?



ayer me sali de los largos y cargue cortos , ya veia que podia pasar esto , pero esto es solo el ultimo despioje antes del peponazo , esta mañana solte los cortos y cargue largos 

por lo menos he aprovechado para piramidar con un 20% mas de platita y ahora estoy en huelga alcoholica , no pienso parar de beber hasta que se produzca el martillo o llegue al coma etilico , lo que suceda primero :o


----------



## silverwindow (10 Jul 2014)

Empieza el guano brutal, la excusa del banquito que todos estabamos esperando para un desplome del 50% de lso mercados.


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Jul 2014)

silverwindow dijo:


> Empieza el guano brutal, la excusa del banquito que todos estabamos esperando para un desplome del 50% de lso mercados.



¿Usted cree que un banquito portugués hace temblar las bolsas mundiales?

El guión está ya escrito.


----------



## Topongo (10 Jul 2014)

Viendo lo de edreams , Bkia y demás, ha habido alguna OPV digna, vamos que no fuese un timo desde las de las joyas de la corona que se utilizaron para forrar amiguetes?


----------



## atman (10 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Reversal???



Mmm... yo diría que no... usa intenta cerrar el gap, y al menos intentarán con fuerza los 1962 que se comentaron. Si no se consigue... supongo que rebotamos en aquellos 1948-1950...


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2014)

el estocastico en diario esta cerca de cero , se impone como minimo el rebote antes de mas guano y como maximo un brutal rally alcista que nos lleve a los 11566 para el vencimiento y 12k para finales de julio :baba:


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el estocastico en diario esta cerca de cero , se impone como minimo el rebote antes de mas guano y como maximo un brutal rally alcista que nos lleve a los 11566 para el vencimiento y 12k para finales de julio :baba:



Prometa usted que si esto NO se cumple, desaparecerá del hilo 2 semanas.


----------



## FranR (10 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el estocastico en diario esta cerca de cero , se impone como minimo el rebote antes de mas guano y como maximo un brutal rally alcista que nos lleve a los 11566 para el vencimiento y 12k para finales de julio :baba:









Venga que esto rebota...:XX:


----------



## Krim (10 Jul 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Usted cree que un banquito portugués hace temblar las bolsas mundiales?
> 
> El guión está ya escrito.



Exacto. Es como ver una película de Antena 3 a las 15:00, con un guión delirante y giros argumentales sin sentido mientras los personajes te intentan explicar lo curradísima e ingeniosa que es la trama.


----------



## ... (10 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> sigues anclado en los malos rollos. no es bueno.
> 
> lo vi porque le quoteais



Y tú sigues obsesionado con los personajes a los que supuestamente ignoras, porque ya es la segunda vez que le dejas un recadito al nuestro amigo troll.

Eso no es coherente, Mrs. Wurst, especialmente si luego nos ponemos a la defensiva cuando Tono te pone en tu sitio.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Viendo lo de edreams , Bkia y demás, ha habido alguna OPV digna, vamos que no fuese un timo desde las de las joyas de la corona que se utilizaron para forrar amiguetes?




En breve Logista...


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Jul 2014)

... dijo:


> Y tú sigues obsesionado con los personajes a los que supuestamente ignoras, porque ya es la segunda vez que le dejas un recadito al nuestro amigo troll.
> 
> Eso no es coherente, Mrs. Wurst, especialmente si luego nos ponemos a la defensiva cuando Tono te pone en tu sitio.



Ssshhh no se meta con azkunaveteya. Un respeto.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2014)

servidor tiene olfato para estas cosas , la probabilidad de martillo es altisima inocho:


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

... dijo:


> Y tú sigues obsesionado con los personajes a los que supuestamente ignoras, porque ya es la segunda vez que le dejas un recadito al nuestro amigo troll.
> 
> Eso no es coherente, Mrs. Wurst, especialmente si luego nos ponemos a la defensiva cuando Tono te pone en tu sitio.





Nunca jamás me he puesto a la defensiva. Tono se equivocaba. Si quiere volver a empezar...

A mbpk le habéis quoteado estos dos dias a saco y así se le lee.
en serio, creo que haces un poco el ridi, en mi opinión


----------



## paulistano (10 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Viendo lo de edreams , Bkia y demás, ha habido alguna OPV digna, vamos que no fuese un timo desde las de las joyas de la corona que se utilizaron para forrar amiguetes?



Eso me pregunté.

Las de antes del 2007, todas (casi todas) rentabilidades brrrutales....pero claro...sería el ciclo8:


----------



## Robopoli (10 Jul 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ssshhh no se meta con azkunaveteya. Un respeto.



Si vamos a empezar a hablar raro le doy un poco de whiskas al jato y que se explaye.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

eso dale whiskas


----------



## jayco (10 Jul 2014)

CYNK 16$

Que paren esto que me bajo.


----------



## Adicto (10 Jul 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Usted cree que un banquito portugués hace temblar las bolsas mundiales?
> 
> El guión está ya escrito.



Banquito? qué banquito? Esto no ha sido por el pase de Argentina a la final?


----------



## atman (10 Jul 2014)

... dijo:


> Y tú sigues obsesionado con los personajes a los que supuestamente ignoras, porque ya es la segunda vez que le dejas un recadito al nuestro amigo troll.
> 
> Eso no es coherente, Mrs. Wurst, especialmente si luego nos ponemos a la defensiva cuando Tono te pone en tu sitio.



NO empezemos otra vez ¿eh??


Si estas pequeñas bajaditas les pican... mire usted... algunos llevamos rascándonos mucho tiempo... 


 :XX:


----------



## paulistano (10 Jul 2014)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Estamos en JULIO; creo que no toca. Son simples rebotes para seguir el camino del SUR.



Negro te tiraste 3.000 puntacos hablando del pato negro de tu firma, del madmax y demás retaila burbujarra.....te cansaste de dar la chapa con el guano y dado que los mercados hacían lo contrario de lo que pregonabas desapareciste unos meses.

Ahora baja esto un poco y otra vez la misma cantinela.

Esta qué, es la buena??::


PD: Te he seguido en otros hilos y chapeau, pero en este:ouch:


----------



## Robopoli (10 Jul 2014)

Que hacemos con grifols??


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2014)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Su rebote ha terminado.



cuidado negro del futuro , cuidado con el martillo porque lo siguiente es un gap al alza y los bajistas habran conocido su fin :fiufiu:

hasta el rabo todo es toro :no:


----------



## ... (10 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Nunca jamás me he puesto a la defensiva. Tono se equivocaba. Si quiere volver a empezar...
> 
> A mbpk le habéis quoteado estos dos dias a saco y así se le lee.
> en serio, creo que haces un poco el ridi, en mi opinión



Si meterse con el troll es lícito, es un AW de manual, pero si usted "presume" en su firma de ignorar a toda esa gente, hágalo de verdad y no caiga en el postureo.

De nada hombre(?), y no se corte usted de seguir calentand... digo compartiendo su amplio conocimiento de AT.


----------



## decloban (10 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Que hacemos con grifols??



Yo me salí hace 2 días. Ya habrá tiempo para que vuelve a dar señal de entrada. Lo curioso es que el sector biotecnologico sigue siendo fuerte en Europa por lo que GRF debe de estar en el listado de seguimiento.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> eso dale whiskas



que sea whisky mejor , que estoy solo a punta de ron y cerveza :ouch:


----------



## Robopoli (10 Jul 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Yo me salí hace 2 días. Ya habrá tiempo para que vuelve a dar señal de entrada. Lo curioso es que el sector biotecnologico sigue siendo fuerte en Europa por lo que GRF debe de estar en el listado de seguimiento.



Too late. Dentro de Grifols y BME


----------



## Xiux (10 Jul 2014)

Vaya Revesal en POP !!! serán por los NO cocos ¿???

además del que dió el mercado en general


----------



## paulistano (10 Jul 2014)

vaya pelotazo el de liberbank


----------



## silverwindow (10 Jul 2014)

Cuidado con los buitres que sobrevuelan, son el anuncio de una gran matanza sangrienta por venir.


----------



## Robopoli (10 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> El composite está decidido a pegarse la toña contra los 4377. Si rompe a 4357 y si rompe hasta 4294. A partir de ahí infierno y morir cienes de veces entre terribles dolores gowesianos.
> Jenaro, Elvira, siempre tendréis un huequecito en el corazón de los burburrankianos e himbersores de a pie.



No se ha roto nada. Dispersense! Aquí no hay nada que ver!
:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2014)

cuanta falta de desconocimiento veo , ahora se vera porque la gacela compra caro y vende barato :rolleye:


----------



## Topongo (10 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Too late. Dentro de Grifols y BME



Ya ha caido a 31,8???

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2014)

vamos coño , martillo o muelte :no:


----------



## Robopoli (10 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ya ha caido a 31,8???
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Negatifffoo... las he pillado a 32,37€.
Ya veremos si me he equivocado o no pero he tenido una visión con giro que han pegado todos los mercados a la vez.


----------



## Robopoli (10 Jul 2014)

De todas formas mira que comprar bancos portugueses pudiendo comprarlos argentinos...


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2014)

arrepientete chaval y no desafies al estocastico diario cuando esta tan cerca de cero :no:


----------



## Topongo (10 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Negatifffoo... las he pillado a 32,37€.
> Ya veremos si me he equivocado o no pero he tenido una visión con giro que han pegado todos los mercados a la vez.



Esa entrada ea buena de todas todas... lo peor que puede pasar es un deposito al 6%

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2014)

vamos ibex destruye a los bajistillas , la logica de MV no quedara en entredicho :no:


----------



## Robopoli (10 Jul 2014)

¿Alguno interesado en REITs? 
Además de HCP Inc. he visto estas. 
A ver que os parecen para tenerlas vigiladas:

Extra Space Storage Inc Stock Quote: EXR Stock News, Quotes, Analysis | Investors.com (Dividend Yield 3.5%) 
Independence Realty Trst Stock Quote: IRT Stock News, Quotes, Analysis | Investors.com (Dividend Yield 6.9%)
Omega Healthcare Inv Inc Stock Quote: OHI Stock News, Quotes, Analysis | Investors.com (Dividend Yield 5.2%)


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

... dijo:


> Si meterse con el troll es lícito, es un AW de manual, pero si usted "presume" en su firma de ignorar a toda esa gente, hágalo de verdad y no caiga en el postureo.
> 
> De nada hombre(?), y no se corte usted de seguir calentand... digo compartiendo su amplio conocimiento de AT.




igual para usted es presumir, para mí es que los admin hagan sus trabajo.

si se es troll, se es troll
en fin, que sí, que calentando valores...

cuando se pierde la razón y se hace personal buscando cualquier excusa, se pierden las formas





liberbank va a dejar un martillo gordo, y con x4 en volumen diario...



lo que no sé es si es el martillo definitivo






















El FMI cree que España crecerá casi la mitad de lo que estima el Gobierno a medio plazo - EcoDiario.es


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (10 Jul 2014)

Metesaca ninja en BME, de 32,40 a 32,61. Mi primer movimiento desde el descalabro de Gowex, con muchísimo miedo y 20 minutos que me he pasado moviendo stops por encima y por debajo, pero al final ha salido verde. Ojete pretísimo.

Creo que de los 21 céntimos que he pillado se van 6 céntimos en comisiones varias, 6 serán para Montoro (o para compensar pérdidas, vamos) y 9 para mí.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (10 Jul 2014)

Entró la orden de BME puesta ayer. :fiufiu:

Para los que seguimos a SAN puede que nos convenga esperar.. ienso:

Ayer alguien movió opciones puts “llamativamente” en el Santander


----------



## Skhu (10 Jul 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> Entró la orden de BME puesta ayer. :fiufiu:
> 
> Para los que seguimos a SAN puede que nos convenga esperar.. ienso:
> 
> Ayer alguien movió opciones puts “llamativamente” en el Santander



Yo de opciones se muy poquito, pero ayer alguien que si sabe del tema me comentó que para que esta operación saliera rentable las acciones deberian irse por debajo de 6,40 €:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)




----------



## Tono (10 Jul 2014)

Metida orden de compra en el SAN en 7,42

dentro.


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (10 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> ¿Alguno interesado en REITs?
> Además de HCP Inc. he visto estas.
> A ver que os parecen para tenerlas vigiladas:
> 
> ...



Pues yo hace un año que estoy dentro de esta
NYMT - News and Analysis - New York Mortgage Trust, Inc. | Seeking Alpha

paga un 14% a los niveles de cotización actuales. Cuando entré, pagaba el 20%. Me parecía sospechoso y entré con poco volumen :


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2014)

no hay martillo , que ilusos para pensar en un martillo  :S 

pero se impone el rebote , pero solo para volver a caer , hasta 10930 quiza ienso:


----------



## James Bond (10 Jul 2014)

Esas AMD subiendo en este guanoso día un 1,77%, con esto ya compense con creces las perdidas de IAG jejejejje


----------



## Krim (10 Jul 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Esas AMD subiendo en este guanoso día un 1,77%, con esto ya compense con creces las perdidas de IAG jejejejje



Me alegro por tí, pero ten cuidado que las AMD las carga el diablo XD.


----------



## Tono (10 Jul 2014)

Skhu dijo:


> Yo de opciones se muy poquito, pero ayer alguien que si sabe del tema me comentó que para que esta operación saliera rentable las acciones deberian irse por debajo de 6,40 €:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



en bolsa canaria lo explican, también puede ser que sea una posición defensiva de alguien que esté ganando y ha visto que empieza a caer el valor.
Los que invierten mucho dinero juegan a dos bandas y al mínimo riesgo. 

El SAN tiene 0,15 de dividendo y sólo quedan dos sesiones para el récord date, mañana y el lunes. 
Los grandes fondos que juegan a eso, ya han comprado y ahora entramos las gacelas. Yo creo que hoy ha hecho mínimos para una temporada.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2014)

mantenemos largos con tres cojones :no:


----------



## Robopoli (10 Jul 2014)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Pues yo hace un año que estoy dentro de esta
> NYMT - News and Analysis - New York Mortgage Trust, Inc. | Seeking Alpha
> 
> paga un 14% a los niveles de cotización actuales. Cuando entré, pagaba el 20%. Me parecía sospechoso y entré con poco volumen :



Si, la verdad es que es una pasada. En USA creo que tienen obligación de pagar el 80% - 90% de los beneficios al accionista en forma de dividendo. De ahí que salgan esos números tan brutales.
La verdad es que parece que no ha tenido mucha volatilidad en este tiempo, no? ienso:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (10 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no hay martillo , que ilusos para pensar en un martillo  :S
> 
> pero se impone el rebote , pero solo para volver a caer , hasta 10930 quiza ienso:



No tienes ni idea esto es un doble trown back de libro, vamos a los 20.000 directos y gowex recupera los 20


----------



## MattCoy (10 Jul 2014)

Vuelvo a ver los niveles, que no queria... pero me da la sensación de que esta aun no es la corrección buena. El rebote de 100 puntos desde minimos en el IBEX me da la sensación de que es manos fuertes comprando para vender algo más arriba.

Lo que me jode es que veo que el jato es alcista, lo que puede tirar por tierra mi escenario, que sería un chupinazo final hasta tocar de nuevo los 11k y algo, donde ya si que se deberian cargar cortos. No me extrañaria que mañana fuera alcista, estoy dandole vueltas y dependiendo de como sea la apertura cargo unos largos, el SL está claro, los minimos de hoy...

Ya lo veremos, que la verdad no quiero estar como el año pasado, en la playa y pendiente del mercado con el movil, sobre todo porque en este momento no veo claro el ganar dinero, como el año pasado...

Saludos


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2014)

y españa campeona :rolleye:


----------



## decloban (10 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Too late. Dentro de Grifols y BME



No es demasiado tarde, si entro sera en máximos anuales, 42,50 siempre y cuando los rompa, mientras tanto al margen.


----------



## Skhu (10 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> en bolsa canaria lo explican, también puede ser que sea una posición defensiva de alguien que esté ganando y ha visto que empieza a caer el valor.
> Los que invierten mucho dinero juegan a dos bandas y al mínimo riesgo.
> 
> El SAN tiene 0,15 de dividendo y sólo quedan dos sesiones para el récord date, mañana y el lunes.
> Los grandes fondos que juegan a eso, ya han comprado y ahora entramos las gacelas. Yo creo que hoy ha hecho mínimos para una temporada.



Probablemente sea eso...lo contrario sería un descalabro en toda regla ...(lo que me preocupa y hace dudar es que el jato este largoienso


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

Dow 17,000 is on the wrong side of history - David Weidner's Writing on the Wall - MarketWatch


----------



## Ladrillófilo (10 Jul 2014)

ACTAS DE LA FED… DATA DEPENDENCIA O POLÍTICA SIN CURSO PREDETERMINADO. | ANTONIO IRUZUBIETA

Ya le debe de quedar poco al pinchazo de la burbuja Usana. Poco poco asi que deshacer posiciones voy


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no hay martillo , que ilusos para pensar en un martillo  :S
> 
> pero se impone el rebote , pero solo para volver a caer , hasta 10930 quiza ienso:



en Liberbank, gañan. 



por cierto
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/us-students-middle-pack-financial-knowhow-080311118.html


----------



## Tono (10 Jul 2014)

Skhu dijo:


> Probablemente sea eso...lo contrario sería un descalabro en toda regla ...(lo que me preocupa y hace dudar es que el jato este largoienso



el descalabro lo anticipan las caídas sin volumen... cuando se compra a manos llenas es porque el precio interesa y la acción también.

aquí se han inflado a comprar hoy y no gacelas precisamente 
fíjate en los volúmenes de SAN y BBVA de estos últimos días, cuanto más abajo más dinero entra

Personalmente creo que ya se han saciado los leoncios y se retiran del Serenguetibex hasta que vuelva a estar el horno lleno.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2014)

claro cuando dije martillo me referia a liberbank :o

demasiada mano debil vendiendo , deberiamos ir muy parriba ienso:


----------



## Ladrillófilo (10 Jul 2014)




----------



## Krim (10 Jul 2014)

Subimos capitaneados por CYNK +38% 

(Lo siento, si no lo pongo reviento).


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

pero lleváis la cynk esa alguno?


----------



## Tono (10 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Eso me pregunté.
> 
> Las de antes del 2007, todas (casi todas) rentabilidades brrrutales....pero claro...sería el ciclo8:



sí, claro, eran ciclos sanos

venga lo pongo, que me lo has dejado a güevo


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2014)

el ibex ha cerrado justo por encima del central de bollinger en semanal , ese sera nuestro stop


----------



## Zatopeko (10 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Hoy no ha roto la resistencia que tiene en $77.30.
> ¿Que le ves al viejo dinosaurio?



Mi sistema me estaba dando entrada ... adx, manos fuertes entrando, cruce de medias... y el resto de indicadores acompañando, macd, rsi, rsc mansfield... ruptura de la bajista...

Tenia puesta entrada en los 77,50 pero viendo como venía el día la he anulado, esperaré o buscaré un pullback a ver.

Está descorrelacionada con el sp500 y la espero ver por los 85.


----------



## jopitxujo (10 Jul 2014)

He abierto unos cortitos al mediodía en el Dax y estoy dudando hacerlo también en el SP. ienso:

Esto me parece algo mas que una correción y la tabarra del jato con los largos es también una señal.:rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> He abierto unos cortitos al mediodía en el Dax y estoy dudando hacerlo también en el SP. ienso:
> 
> Esto me parece algo mas que una correción y la tabarra del jato con los largos es también una señal.:rolleye:



ese sentimiento contrario muertovivientista te puede jugar una mala pasada chavalin ienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Jul 2014)

Rojos días,

menudo susto le di a la cartera con el dichoso partido. No pare de pagar rondas, el domingo ya he dicho que no voy con nadie. Habia dos muniqueses, allí los 15.000 puntos del dax se veian para finales de año. Espero que este guano relaje los animos.


----------



## Durmiente (10 Jul 2014)

Los artistas del sp son capaces de cerrar en verde....


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (10 Jul 2014)

Gowex:
Quiero vender mis acciones (49.000 ).Vía notarial.Precio (0,01 € por acción,más gastos notariales y del banco(para cambiar la titularidad). 
El precio de 49.000 acciones de Gowex no llegará a 1000 €.

49.000 acciones..... brutal.....


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Gowex:
> Quiero vender mis acciones (49.000 ).Vía notarial.Precio (0,01 € por acción,más gastos notariales y del banco(para cambiar la titularidad).
> El precio de 49.000 acciones de Gowex no llegará a 1000 €.
> 
> 49.000 acciones..... brutal.....



brutal no , real como la vida misma y asi acabaran los de las monedas virtualeh , al tiempo


----------



## decloban (10 Jul 2014)

Hace tiempo que no se habla del valor del año :fiufiu:


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (10 Jul 2014)

@Ponzi

Me preguntaba si tienes algún post de Carbures ¿¿??


----------



## jopitxujo (10 Jul 2014)

Por cierto que me he salido de Acciona (para comisiones y poco mas) y Tubacex (al menos un 10%).
Iba a medio-largo pero no me gusta un pelo lo que veo.


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (10 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Si, la verdad es que es una pasada. En USA creo que tienen obligación de pagar el 80% - 90% de los beneficios al accionista en forma de dividendo. De ahí que salgan esos números tan brutales.
> La verdad es que parece que no ha tenido mucha volatilidad en este tiempo, no? ienso:



estuvo en 8 hace una semana. Hoy la tienes con un descuento de un 5%. Más un 14% de dividendo.... Y he comprobado que son relativamente resistentes a las catastrofes, crimeas y demás. Cuando la bolsa baja un 2% muchas veces estas ni se inmutan, a su bola.


----------



## ponzi (10 Jul 2014)

Reilly-Minkoff dijo:


> @Ponzi
> 
> Me preguntaba si tienes algún post de Carbures ¿¿??



No, no entiendo como funciona el negocio

[YOUTUBE]WH9qzt2cmlc[/YOUTUBE]

Desde min 3:45

De momento yo lo que veo es que no generan free cash flow, solo crecen via deuda y vía ampliaciones

Ademas de no entender como funciona es una acción muy cara, apenas ganan 2 mill y están capitalizando por mas de 400 mill. Si es verdad que crecen muy rapido pero es que no entiendo el negocio


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Hace tiempo que no se habla del valor del año :fiufiu:



testa? aperam? abengoa? realia?


----------



## decloban (10 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> testa? aperam? abengoa? realia?


----------



## Tono (10 Jul 2014)

El SP está trabajando duro. Hoy los osos se van a ir a la cama con peazo almorranas.



bertok dijo:


> Próximos nivel de soporte en el culibex:
> 
> 10.200
> 9.420
> ...



A ojo de buen cubero, no nos hacemos multimillonarios porque no queremos.
Si hubiera metido 10.000€ en los 11.000, y a 10€ el pipo, en los 7600 ya estaba usted viviendo en las Maldivas
...y en los 5900 se las compraba enteras :rolleye:


----------



## atman (10 Jul 2014)

...con hemorroides, no. Pero con cierta desilusión sí, porque pensábamos que ésta ya era la buena. Pero es que USA no baja ni aunque un meteorito de 1.000 toneladas de hierro caiga de lleno sobre NY... pero lo de hoy ha hecho daño...


----------



## Namreir (10 Jul 2014)

Yo salgo trasquilado esta semana

Me voy a fundir los dividendos em una juerga


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

joer. faltaba el ironic. es el valor ESTRELLA para 2014. es que lo has puesto mal.


yo que fallo mucho, me preguntó el forero "..." creo que fué él, a ver si para mí era bajista bio a medio plazo. le dije que sí. rondaba el euro creo recordar. 

creo que iba a hacerle seguimiento. yo creo que mas o menos acerté ese medio plazo
edito, si:
www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/511551-habeis-visto-ibex-35-marzo-2014-chicharros-atacan-al-jefe-346.html
malos días para los que hayan comprado solo por escuchar al de la web esa.


----------



## The Hellion (10 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Rojos días,
> 
> menudo susto le di a la cartera con el dichoso partido. No pare de pagar rondas, el domingo ya he dicho que no voy con nadie. Habia dos muniqueses, allí los 15.000 puntos del dax se veian para finales de año. Espero que este guano relaje los animos.



Meanwhile, alguien con un módulo AI-DAX-Scolari...


----------



## decloban (10 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> joer. faltaba el ironic. es el valor ESTRELLA para 2014. es que lo has puesto mal.
> 
> 
> yo que fallo mucho, me preguntó el forero "..." creo que fué él, a ver si para mí era bajista bio a medio plazo. le dije que sí. rondaba el euro creo recordar.



Este es mi gráfico y desde hace 12 semanas era una temeridad abrir largos a medio plazo.







Como dice nuestro troll querido a veces las señales están clarísimas y a pesar de eso vamos contra corriente porque somos mas guays.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Jul 2014)

The Hellion dijo:


> Meanwhile, alguien con un módulo AI-DAX-Scolari...



Yo he comenzado a pensar que eso son trolas de las casas de apuestas para fomentar las apuestas abzurdash...

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## jopitxujo (10 Jul 2014)

Como el SP baje un poquillo mas y pierda los 1960...


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

Logista fija en 13 euros por acción el precio de su salida a bolsa - elEconomista.es

Cynk Technologies, la red social fantasma que sube un 25.000% en bolsa en un mes - elEconomista.es


----------



## Tonto Simon (10 Jul 2014)

Lo dice Russ Koesterich, chief investment strategist de BlackRock. Esta to muuu carísimo. The end is near...

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/08/upshot/welcome-to-the-everything-boom-or-maybe-the-everything-bubble.html?emc=edit_th_20140708&nl=todaysheadlines&nlid=5672923&_r=2


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

el jefe se moja
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/551143-inutil-de-elvira-rodriguez.html


----------



## asador de manteca (10 Jul 2014)

decloban dijo:


>



Hace poco vendí ese zurullo, había entrado en 0,87 con muy poco 900 euros y he vendido en 0,64 . Era consciente de donde entraba y 900 euros tampoco me pareció más que para jugar. Ya no entraré más


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

Engañarse a uno mismo


----------



## decloban (10 Jul 2014)

asador de manteca dijo:


> Hace poco vendí ese zurullo, había entrado en 0,87 con muy poco 900 euros y he vendido en 0,64 . Era consciente de donde entraba y 900 euros tampoco me pareció más que para jugar. Ya no entraré más



Las malas lenguas dicen que los clientes de bio son sus propios accionistas mayoritarios, a saber si es verdad.


----------



## Tono (10 Jul 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Lo dice Russ Koesterich, chief investment strategist de BlackRock. Esta to muuu carísimo. The end is near...
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/08/upshot/welcome-to-the-everything-boom-or-maybe-the-everything-bubble.html?emc=edit_th_20140708&nl=todaysheadlines&nlid=5672923&_r=2



Pues me quedo con la última frase, que me viene al pelo porque yo he dicho algo parecido, aunque no en perfecto inglés:



> If this analysis of the world is correct, investors have an unpleasant choice: consign themselves to returns lower than the historical norm, or chase ever more obscure investments that might offer an extra percentage point or two of return.



es decir, concluyo yo en un ejercicio de egocentrismo repugnante, que ante un futuro de bajos rendimientos esperados (salvo que te busques problemas con Pandoro), cualquier valor que aporte seguridad y un simple 3% de rentabilidad por dividendo va a ser un tesoro.


----------



## Krim (10 Jul 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Como el SP baje un poquillo mas y pierda los 1960...



Si eh? Uff, que ilusion, bajar de 1960...hemos empezado la sesión en 1950, vamos, la confirmación del acopalipsis, perder los 1960.

Madre mía, ti emocionados por que podemos perder un 1.5% desde máximos históricos. Un espejo de lo de Gowex.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Las malas lenguas dicen que los clientes de bio son sus propios accionistas mayoritarios, a saber si es verdad.







no miren la publicidad, y comenten sobre alibaba
















tanto mentar el "valor estrella2014"






Fijate cómo casualmente cuadran los niveles.... el siguiente sería *0,49*



casualmente la proyección de caída entre el max0.96 el min0.67 y el máximo 0.78.... nos da 0,49


----------



## Tono (10 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> el jefe se moja
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/551143-inutil-de-elvira-rodriguez.html



más que mojarse, me parece que ha disfrutado de buena ducha de guano :rolleye:

está pasando de la fase de negación a la de violencia 
cuando le llegue la de aceptación venderá a 0,01, como el que citaron a la mañana, y seguirá tranquilamente a lo suyo, que es reciclar pentiums lV del punto limpio.


----------



## bertok (10 Jul 2014)

Es interesante ver que mientras el SP prácticamente no ha hecho nada, en el culibex ha habido una masacre y ya se ha detectado cierta prisa por salir por la puerta pequeña.

Todavía hay que hacer techo pero Pandoro ya ha mostrado maneras


----------



## jopitxujo (10 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Si eh? Uff, que ilusion, bajar de 1960...hemos empezado la sesión en 1950, vamos, la confirmación del acopalipsis, perder los 1960.
> 
> Madre mía, ti emocionados por que podemos perder un 1.5% desde máximos históricos. Un espejo de lo de Gowex.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



No hombre:o, es que estaba esperando para entrar con unos cortitos y esperaba a ver si perdía ese nivel para ver si le podía sacar unos puntillos a la baja. 
Al final me he quedado quietecito, esto no baja ni a tiros.

---------- Post added 10-jul-2014 at 22:19 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Es interesante ver que mientras el SP prácticamente no ha hecho nada, en el culibex ha habido una masacre y ya se ha detectado cierta prisa por salir por la puerta pequeña.
> 
> Todavía hay que hacer techo pero Pandoro ya ha mostrado maneras



Esa es la historia, como a los usanos les dé por bajar de verdad ¿qué es lo que pasará en el Ibex?:rolleye:

Pero de momento nada.


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (10 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> No, no entiendo como funciona el negocio
> 
> [YOUTUBE]WH9qzt2cmlc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Me vale! 
 
Lo que no entiendo muy bien son algunas compras que han hecho. 

Por si alguien le quiere echar un vistazo 

http://www.bolsasymercados.es/mab/documentos/InfFinanciera/2014/04/16162_InfFinan_20140430.pdf

Página 23 y ss

En fin que me da que muchos estamos como locos por la música por que empiecen a aparecer empresas de estas como setas por España, por aquello de acabar con mantras y por ver un poco de luz al final del túnel.... supongo que momento propicio para comprar mentiras o medias verdades. Desilusión!


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> más que mojarse, me parece que ha disfrutado de buena ducha de guano :rolleye:
> 
> está pasando de la fase de negación a la de violencia
> cuando le llegue la de aceptación venderá a 0,01, como el que citaron a la mañana, y seguirá tranquilamente a lo suyo, que es reciclar pentiums lV del punto limpio.





veo que me captas 


Si ha perdido miles, podríamos ayudarle. Que ponga publicidad en el foro para que hagamos click.


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Como encuentren contraparte en la colocación que están haciendo, van a dejar los indicadores "habituales" en compra fuerte.
> 
> Eso lo único que va a servir es como broncodilatador de ojetes gaceleriles.



El mercado está recalentado. 
Se ha colocado un 20% de la posición, que debería haber dejado el SP en la zona de 1948, sin embargo, los pequeños operadores han absorbido todo el papel... mejor para todos.
La colocación del segundo tramo se hará con un "plus" de beneficio.

Navegan a solas. 

P.D. Ahora ya soy uno más de los peques, pronto seré un hinversó a largo :X


----------



## ponzi (10 Jul 2014)

Reilly-Minkoff dijo:


> Me vale!
> 
> Lo que no entiendo muy bien son algunas compras que han hecho.
> 
> ...



Yo no estaria dentro

1)Las acciones están caras
2)El negocio no genera caja
3)Tratan de disimular el crecimiento vía compras a traves de ampliaciones de capital y deuda
4)Están demasiados interconectados con la administración (subvenciones y mamandurrias varias)----eso en España no es buena señal
5)El dinero que sacan se va a empresas del grupo


Puede que en un futuro sean la releche pero como a día de hoy no lo son, mejor no arriesgarse


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Jul 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> El mercado está recalentado.
> Se ha colocado un 20% de la posición, que debería haber dejado el SP en la zona de 1948, sin embargo, los pequeños operadores han absorbido todo el papel... mejor para todos.
> La colocación del segundo tramo se hará con un "plus" de beneficio.
> 
> ...



¿Fritz está ya al mando?

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## jopitxujo (10 Jul 2014)

La limpieza de bajos que han hecho hoy en Bankia ha sido curiosa.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

para los que vaís largos y pesados, dónde debería apoyar? en la azul o en la roja discontinua? diriais que ya apoyó a mediados de mayo?

o estaríamos justo en una de esos 2 máximos en los que descansamos ahora?


----------



## Adicto (10 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> no miren la publicidad, y comenten sobre alibaba



Pues que yo antes compraba mucha mierda a páginas chinas, ahora ni entro, casi todo es basura, es imposible filtrar lo que es bueno de lo malo (dentro de los productos que uno ya considera malos), ni de coña se me ocurriría comprar algo caro y para durar.

Y encima en aliexpress es imposible hacer búsquedas eficientes. Te salen miles de resultados y casi todos son el mismo cientos de veces repetidos. 

Yo me quedo con amazon de largo.


----------



## jayco (10 Jul 2014)

Bufff que mal royo leer el hilo de Rankia sobre Gowex. Parados, pensionistas.. pillados hasta las trancas. 

La gente debería leerse un libro básico sobre gestión patrimonial antes de meterse en este tipo de aventuras.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (10 Jul 2014)

Aquí huele a Agosto 2007 y crack inducido... cada uno que lo vea como quiera....

Crash Bolsa New York (USA) 2013-2014 | Quiniela 1x2, fútbol gratis online en vivo, películas, chicas guapas

Cada 7 - 8 años toca, Agosto 2007... se abre la veda de la caza de gacelas

Yo no iría a beber agua... jojo

---------- Post added 10-jul-2014 at 23:05 ----------

Como acierte en mi firma, tendré que quitarme una costilla para auto-felarme

Bueno, quizás con lo que gane con los BTC, no sea necesario quitarme la costilla.... jojo


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

Pisitófilos creditófagos, hoy:

"Hay muy pocas personas que tengan el instinto natural para detectar fraudes" - Noticias de Inversión
NOSOTROS SOMOS MUY HEXAKOSIOIHEXEKONTAHEXAFOBOS.
El 666 es el número del nombre de la bestia:
- 6 años tarde
- 6 entidades principalmente [Caja Madrid, Bancaja, Caixa Catalunya, Caixa Galicia, Caixa Nova y Banco Valencia]
- 6 principios antitransicionistas [pocobajismo, bancaculpismo, locacionismo, inflacionismo, expansionismo y estajanovismo]
Además, la Sareb es tres veces mala, en el peor sentido del término:
- mala a corto [por encima del precio teórico de mercado]
- mala a medio [incompletitud de la corrección valorativa]
- mala a largo [amortización, demografía y competitividad]
Una Sareb bien parida debiera ser una extensión del Departamento de Recaudación de la AEAT. El director de este Departamento gana la quinta parte que los miembros del equipo de la funcionaria que preside la Sareb. ¿En qué puesto de trabajao hay más o menos talento y riesgo?
Añádase que la Sareb, en estos momentos, atención, está externalizando la gestión del congelador que es. EL SUEÑO HÚMEDO DE TODO FUNCIONARIO: SUBCONTRATAR A ALGUIEN QUE HAGA SU TRABAJO PARA NO TENER QUE IR A LA OFICINA NADA MAS QUE A FICHAR Y A COBRAR.
Sin embargo, a vosotros lo que os gusta es procesar al juez que haga pasar por el aro a Jenaro un fin de semana dentro de cinco años.
¿Por qué se autoinculpa Jenaro, tiernas criaturillas?
El agujero de Gowex lo vas a pagar tú, contribuyente idiota, por responsabilidad subsidiraria de la inoperancia de los servicios de inspección del Estado, inoperancia diseñada para satisfacerte a ti, cerdito de los pisitos, para que tus enjuages popularcapitalistitas pasen inadvertidos.
Hay veces que pienso que la única solución que tenéis es que la República Popular China gane la III Guerra Mundial.
Gracias por leernos.


----------



## Skhu (10 Jul 2014)

Me han enviado este gráfico (desde Rankia) cuando menos curioso.... o preocupante.
Es el DAX en mensual
Fijaos lo que pasa cada vez que el MACD toca la linea roja







Aunque todo puede ser fruto unicamente de nuestra imaginación....


----------



## ponzi (10 Jul 2014)

jayco dijo:


> Bufff que mal royo leer el hilo de Rankia sobre Gowex. Parados, pensionistas... pillados hasta las trancas.
> 
> La gente debería leerse un libro básico sobre gestión patrimonial antes de meterse en este tipo de aventuras.



Poco a poco se van calentado...vamos a tener Gowex y Jenaro para rato


----------



## tarrito (10 Jul 2014)

Los depositantes del Espirito Santo pueden estar tranquilos, según el Banco de Portugal - elEconomista.es

:ouch: :ouch:


----------



## bertok (10 Jul 2014)

Pandoro, joputa va a hacer horas extras este verano


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

Ahora, hablando en serio, se habla de Liberbank y un 1% de pillada en ese banco luso. No se habla de otros "bancos"???

Pero no hagan caso a este informe del propio BES:
Bankia, Santander y BBVA, entre los bancos europeos con más necesidad de capital en unos test extremos - elConfidencial.com
Vozpópuli - El portugués Banco Espirito Santo pide perdón a Bankia, Santander y BBVA


----------



## Tonto Simon (10 Jul 2014)

Reilly-Minkoff dijo:


> @Ponzi
> 
> Me preguntaba si tienes algún post de Carbures ¿¿??



Atención amigo inversor

Con esta simpática lectura tus dudas quedarán más que resueltas.:rolleye:

---------- Post added 10-jul-2014 at 23:41 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> Ahora, hablando en serio, se habla de Liberbank y un 1% de pillada en ese banco luso. No se habla de otros "bancos"???
> 
> Pero no hagan caso a este informe del propio BES:
> Bankia, Santander y BBVA, entre los bancos europeos con más necesidad de capital en unos test extremos - elConfidencial.com
> Vozpópuli - El portugués Banco Espirito Santo pide perdón a Bankia, Santander y BBVA



Pues seth klarman ha entrado con baupost comprando un 2'5% del banco aunque fue hace unos días. Y este sí no tiene un súper margen de seguridad no entra...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (10 Jul 2014)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Aquí huele a Agosto 2007 y crack inducido... cada uno que lo vea como quiera....
> 
> Crash Bolsa New York (USA) 2013-2014 | Quiniela 1x2, fútbol gratis online en vivo, películas, chicas guapas
> 
> ...



La caída de agosto 2007 fue precedida de escándalos financieros en usa de gran magnitud y de una quiebra de varias agencias entre otras muchas empresas. Ahora mismo no nos encontramos en el mismo punto, puede caer hasta el infinito y subir al cielo, pero los mercados se han de ver en perspectiva, hay cierta sobre actuación y exceso de ruido en forma de información, eso solo beneficia a los brokers y a los institucionales.

Si ha de caer un 50% tienes tiempo de ponerte bajista y acomodarte porque eso no se hace en dos días, si se va al alza lo mismo. 

Sobre los ciclos de 5-7, ayer mismo puse un gráfico que los ciclos anteriores fueron de 16-8, para que la bolse baje el dinero se ha de ir a otro activo y de momento eso no ocurre, nadie quiere papeles en un mundo donde todos tienen impresoras. Se aproxima un inflación galopante para engullir toda la renta fija.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Atención amigo inversor
> 
> Con esta simpática lectura tus dudas quedarán más que resueltas.:rolleye:
> 
> ...



Igual es que se lo compramos todos los portugueses y saca un pico.


----------



## ponzi (10 Jul 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Atención amigo inversor
> 
> Con esta simpática lectura tus dudas quedarán más que resueltas.:rolleye:
> 
> ...



Con leer lo que viene subrayado de carbures ya es suficiente.Es lo que he comentado antes,misteriosamente muchas empresas del mab declaran una cosa y luego su caja va por otro lado.Con la unica q tengo dudas es con altia porque tanto sus beneficios como su caja aparentemente coinciden


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Sobre los ciclos de 5-7, ayer mismo puse un gráfico que los ciclos anteriores fueron de 16-8, para que la bolse baje el dinero se ha de ir a otro activo y de momento eso no ocurre, nadie quiere papeles en un mundo donde todos tienen impresoras. Se aproxima un inflación galopante para engullir toda la renta fija.



parece y solo parece que Au y Ag levantan el vuelo y con máximos de 3 meses


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (11 Jul 2014)

jayco dijo:


> Bufff que mal royo leer el hilo de Rankia sobre Gowex. Parados, pensionistas.. pillados hasta las trancas.
> 
> La gente debería leerse un libro básico sobre gestión patrimonial antes de meterse en este tipo de aventuras.





ponzi dijo:


> Poco a poco se van calentado...vamos a tener Gowex y Jenaro para rato









Yo creo que ya se ha calentado....


----------



## ane agurain (11 Jul 2014)

Por si no has leído la prensa ni visto las noticias te comento lo que dijo Elvira Rodríguez "Nadie puede asegurarse de que cuando salga a la calle no le peguen un tiro" Cumplo con informarte por si estás demasiado liado corriendo.


----------



## Namreir (11 Jul 2014)

Esta semana he salido trasquilado, habre perdido mas que varios meses de trabajo honrado y sudoroso.


----------



## Adicto (11 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> La caída de agosto 2007 fue precedida de escándalos financieros en usa de gran magnitud y de una quiebra de varias agencias entre otras muchas empresas. Ahora mismo no nos encontramos en el mismo punto, puede caer hasta el infinito y subir al cielo, pero los mercados se han de ver en perspectiva, hay cierta sobre actuación y exceso de ruido en forma de información, eso solo beneficia a los brokers y a los institucionales.
> 
> Si ha de caer un 50% tienes tiempo de ponerte bajista y acomodarte porque eso no se hace en dos días, si se va al alza lo mismo.
> 
> Sobre los ciclos de 5-7, ayer mismo puse un gráfico que los ciclos anteriores fueron de 16-8, para que la bolse baje el dinero se ha de ir a otro activo y de momento eso no ocurre, nadie quiere papeles en un mundo donde todos tienen impresoras. Se aproxima un inflación galopante para engullir toda la renta fija.



Pero el papel es posible moverlo de la bolsa a depósitos masivamente, sólo hace falta un poco de pánico.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (11 Jul 2014)

Adicto dijo:


> Pero el papel es posible moverlo de la bolsa a depósitos masivamente, sólo hace falta un poco de pánico.



Los fondos que son los que capitalizan el capital no pueden ir a los depositos... un deposito es para un peque y con reticencias. Ademas si hay una nueva quiebra en masa el status quo cae y se han de hacer quitas


----------



## Claca (11 Jul 2014)

Claca dijo:


> Un gráfico por encargo, AXA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AXA:







En su momento defendí que el movimiento de congestión que se apreciaba en el mercado en otoño 2013 no era sino la gestación de un techo. Obviamente me equivoqué, tal y como reconocí en su momento y de hecho en diciembre admití que lo más probable sería seguir escalando hasta los niveles que hemos visto, tocaba olvidarse de techos:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...svalia-que-llegan-rojos-220.html#post11830779

En AXA también fallé en esa apreciación, y de hecho el precio siguió hasta el objetivo de fondo sin corrección alguna, dónde chocó y empezó a hacer el canelo. Ahora momento de nervios y tensión, con un nivel clarísimo como soporte y unos indicadores feos, aunque sin confirmación -y ya vimos de qué poco sirve fijarse en esos detalles si no la tenemos-. Vale la pena tener la referencia clara, porque con su pérdida y todo lo que acumula, sería bastante probable que empezara una corrección más seria, pero mientras no veamos más daños en el precio es prematuro adelantar nada.


----------



## Garrafón (11 Jul 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> Los depositantes del Espirito Santo pueden estar tranquilos, según el Banco de Portugal - elEconomista.es
> 
> :ouch: :ouch:



Pues no te leas el hilo de Rankia ¿Corren riesgo los depósitos del Banco Espirito Santo? - Rankia porque alucinas con la fe ciega en el FGD portugués y en el "too big to fail".
Parecía un foro serio con gente muy formada pero su imagen se me está cayendo al suelo, esta semana se han cubierto de mierda a base de bien.

En burbuja somos mas talegueros pero aquí se acierta mas de lo que pensamos.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (11 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Esta semana he salido trasquilado, habre perdido mas que varios meses de trabajo honrado y sudoroso.



Hamijo, pues esto no ha sido nada. Solo un estornudo.

Yo me andaría con cuidado. Y lo digo sin tener un clavo ni largo ni corto.

Pero el que va largo, debe tener algún warrant, como mi nombre indica, a corto por seguiridad.

No poner todas las perras en el mismo cesto no significa tener varias acciones de diferentes sectores. No señor. Eso no es diversificar.

Diversificar es tener cosas que van pa arriba y pa abajo.

Diversificar con una cesta de acciones es hacer el canelo, un día hay un resfriado y te disgustas.
Pero tienes la mala suerte, que pillas una tormenta, y ay hamijo.

Te has caído con todo el equipo.

Y eso pasa cada 7 o 8 años. Haz cuentas desde 2007.

Yo no se cómo podéis dormir...::::


----------



## Adicto (11 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Los fondos que son los que capitalizan el capital no pueden ir a los depositos... un deposito es para un peque y con reticencias. Ademas si hay una nueva quiebra en masa el status quo cae y se han de hacer quitas



Un fondo no es más que el dinero de muchos peques. Los únicos que están congelados a sus dueños son los fondos de pensiones y ¿qué suponen de todo el papel que existe?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (11 Jul 2014)

Adicto dijo:


> Un fondo no es más que el dinero de muchos peques. Los únicos que están congelados a sus dueños son los fondos de pensiones y ¿qué suponen de todo el papel que existe?



Hay fondos de peques y fondos de grandes.


----------



## Adicto (11 Jul 2014)

Garrafón dijo:


> Pues no te leas el hilo de Rankia ¿Corren riesgo los depósitos del Banco Espirito Santo? - Rankia porque alucinas con la fe ciega en el FGD portugués y en el "too big to fail".
> Parecía un foro serio con gente muy formada pero su imagen se me está cayendo al suelo, esta semana se han cubierto de mierda a base de bien.
> 
> En burbuja somos mas talegueros pero aquí se acierta mas de lo que pensamos.



Tampoco alucines, este foro acertó en lo importante, pero se ha dicho todas las posibilidades, luego es imposible no acertar en algo. ¿Ves que se acertó en la salida del euro?


----------



## Namreir (11 Jul 2014)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Hamijo, pues esto no ha sido nada. Solo un estornudo.
> 
> Yo me andaría con cuidado. Y lo digo sin tener un clavo ni largo ni corto.
> 
> ...



Bah, si se tuerce mucho me salgo y estoy liquido, ua veremos si todos eses contratos warrants, opciones, etc, etc siempre se van a cumplor. La cobtrapartida es solvente?

Y bueno a mi lo que me interesa es el cociente zulo/ibex


----------



## Tono (11 Jul 2014)

Buenos días.

Vamos a suponer que esta 'corrección'' del IBEX ya ha pasado y hoy empezaremos a rebotar. Poco a poco se supone que se buscarán máximos ya que la economía de España va ''a toda máquina''

No hay explicación por fundamentales ni por AT para las cáidas que hemos sufrido, por lo tanto es tontería buscar motivos a lo que ha pasado.
Supongamos que ha sido un ciclo natural. Los leoncios han dejado engordar a la manada hasta llegar a los 11000, vendieron arriba para hacer caja y luego han tirado todo para comprar de nuevo barato y empezar un nuevo ciclo ''sano'' 


Como gacelas a largo plazo, una de las conclusiones que podemos sacar es...¿cómo ha quedado esto? 
El IBEX ha bajado 600 puntacos, pero no todos los valores se han comportado igual, unos han salido reforzados y otros han salido perdiendo... cojamos los blues chip y otro más, por ejemplo BME (al que muchos habéis visto barato porque parecía que se hundía a los infiernos :fiufiu

Tomo como referencia el valor del IBEX más aproximado. El 3/04/14 también estábamos en los 10500:


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (11 Jul 2014)

Adicto dijo:


> Tampoco alucines, este foro acertó en lo importante, pero se ha dicho todas las posibilidades, luego es imposible no acertar en algo. ¿Ves que se acertó en la salida del euro?



Y hace dos años, había consenso que ibamos a los 4.000 del ibex y los 700 del SP... ::::


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jul 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

subidme ese ibex :Baile:


----------



## Xiux (11 Jul 2014)

Buen día People, vamos a ver si remontamos algo


----------



## asador de manteca (11 Jul 2014)

Me he hinchado a comprar mapfres y enagases estos días


----------



## paulistano (11 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Bah, si se tuerce mucho me salgo y estoy liquido, ua veremos si todos eses contratos warrants, opciones, etc, etc siempre se van a cumplor. La cobtrapartida es solvente?
> 
> Y bueno a mi lo que me interesa es el cociente zulo/ibex



Claro que es solvente, es el propio banco:Baile:.

Y es también el propio banco el que marca el precio de tu producto:Baile:.

Luego....yo desconfiaría.

Yo himbertí en warrants el año pasado y una y no más.

Antes de comprarlos lee algo....se dice, se comenta, que son un timo.

En mi opinión son válidos sólo cuando cogemos el punto de giro...y el giro se confirma, ya que entra en juego el factor tiempo....cuanto más tiempo esté tu valor sin moverse de precio, peor....ya que el tiempo corre en tu contra y tu posi se devalúa.


----------



## Xiux (11 Jul 2014)

Las IAG comportandose de p.m.

las BME .... no tienen ganas.

Tono que opinas de las recomendaciones sobre BME de estos días, BBVA, Sabadell etc


----------



## decloban (11 Jul 2014)

Antes de que os empecéis a tocar con el color verde. No es lo mismo bajar un 2% que subir un 2%.


----------



## paulistano (11 Jul 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Antes de que os empecéis a tocar con el color verde. No es lo mismo bajar un 2% que subir un 2%.


----------



## decloban (11 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


>



Tu ríete pero seguro que mas de uno no se ha parado a pensar que las subidas cuestan mas que las bajadas.


----------



## Krim (11 Jul 2014)

Y, además, si un día subimos un 10%, al día siguiente bajamos ese mismo 10%, etc, terminaremos a cero .

Con todo y con eso, los motivos para tocarse son otros.


----------



## inversobres (11 Jul 2014)

Facepalm x1000. 

Vaya par de jornadas de volatilidad psicologica.

Que bueno leer a Claca y Bertok de nuevo, tiempo hacia.


----------



## paulistano (11 Jul 2014)

Son unos genios....

Hoy Sacyr, la cual comenté que me gustaba ayer a 4,16......está a 4,43 ya.

Uno está en liquidez, tranquilo y no se quiere complicar la vida....pero bueno la he seguido hoy y lo dicho, unos genios...en la apertura....la han bajado a 4,25.....despioje y dale, a 4,43 ahora mismo.

Se confirma el giro del Ibex??

Hasta el infinito y más allá?


----------



## Maravedi (11 Jul 2014)

Buenos días señores,mucho sin aparecer por aquí,estaba desintoxicandome,me lamo las heridas de gowex y les deseo buenas plusvis


----------



## inversobres (11 Jul 2014)

Comienza el troleo del hilo. Hablando de giros y giros cuando lo unico que se ha hecho ha sido un meneo del arbol.

Asi va esto, nivelon.


----------



## Robopoli (11 Jul 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Tu ríete pero seguro que mas de uno no se ha parado a pensar que las subidas cuestan mas que las bajadas.



El problema no es con un 2% de caída porque para recuperar tiene que subir un 2,04%. 
El problema es cuando llevas acumulado un 50% de bajada. Ahí es cuando tienes que duplicar para quedarte en breakeven y eso no suele ser ni fácil ni rápido.
El otro día leí una regla para evitar esas pilladas en valores muy volátiles que se llevan para corto / medio plazo. La regla la llaman la regla del 8% y consiste en que si te cascan más de un 8% de bajada continuada en uno o varios días se sale uno se lame las heridas y otra cosa. 
Hablan de 8% en mercados alcisshhhhtas y 3%-4% para periodos bajistas.
No se si esto funcionará o será peor el remedio de la enfermedad pero lo que seguro que es bueno es ser disciplinado para evitar sangrías.


----------



## paulistano (11 Jul 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Comienza el troleo del hilo. Hablando de giros y giros cuando lo unico que se ha hecho ha sido un meneo del arbol.
> 
> Asi va esto, nivelon.




Entonces cree que esto va parriba8:

Jato hustec que opina....debe andar de resaca.


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Jul 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Comienza el troleo del hilo. Hablando de giros y giros cuando lo unico que se ha hecho ha sido un meneo del arbol.
> 
> Asi va esto, nivelon.



Menos mal que está usted para aportar seriedad, conocimiento y talento.

Desde que pulula por el hilo, aún no le he oído decir nada relevante ni digno de prestarle una especial atención. ¿Qué diferencia hay entre leer al jato o a usted? Prefiero al jato, por lo menos canta sus entradas y salidas y podemos ponernos a la contra. Aún no he leído ni un análisis suyo, ni sus entradas, salidas, aciertos o cagadas. Su aportación en este hilo no es que sea 0, es que tiene valor negativo.

Si tal y como leo en su firma, este hilo está muerto, hala, vele el cadáver unos minutitos y vuelva a su cueva a seguir rezongando.

Qué hartura de hombre.


----------



## inversobres (11 Jul 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Menos mal que está usted para aportar seriedad, conocimiento y talento.
> 
> Desde que pulula por el hilo, aún no le he oído decir nada relevante ni digno de prestarle una especial atención. ¿Qué diferencia hay entre leer al jato o a usted? Prefiero al jato, por lo menos canta sus entradas y salidas y podemos ponernos a la contra. Aún no he leído ni un análisis suyo, ni sus entradas, salidas, aciertos o cagadas. Su aportación en este hilo no es que sea 0, es que tiene valor negativo.
> 
> ...



Yo tembien te quiero guapa.

Hay muchos mas que yo que aportan cero y les rien las gracias. Asi somos, los payasos de la tele.

Te invito a mi cueva, a lo mejor me hace un fresco y dentro de 25 mil años somos famosos.

Ale, a por los nenes a la guarde.


----------



## Krim (11 Jul 2014)

Bueno, mientras los relojes parados y los gurús de la nada hablan, yo disparo a las FER.


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Jul 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Yo tembien te quiero guapa.
> 
> Hay muchos mas que yo que aportan cero y les rien las gracias. Asi somos, los payasos de la tele.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente. Quizás no aporten mucho pero poner un toque de humor en ciertos momentos vale más que un AT.

Paso de ir a la cueva del terror. Hay mejor ambiente en la trinchera del sargento.


----------



## Topongo (11 Jul 2014)

Menudos bigotes se gasta pecata


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jul 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Efectivamente. Quizás no aporten mucho pero poner un toque de humor en ciertos momentos vale más que un AT.
> 
> Paso de ir a la cueva del terror. Hay mejor ambiente en la trinchera del sargento.



Pecata, hay un botoncito por ahí que hace la lectura en tapatalk limpita-limpita.

Respecto al último comentario del susodicho, una señora de su nivel, preparación y responsabilidades tiene la venia para soltar una guantá con la mano abierta y recibir tanto la aprobación como el aplauso del hilo.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Robopoli (11 Jul 2014)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> estuvo en 8 hace una semana. Hoy la tienes con un descuento de un 5%. Más un 14% de dividendo.... Y he comprobado que son relativamente resistentes a las catastrofes, crimeas y demás. Cuando la bolsa baja un 2% muchas veces estas ni se inmutan, a su bola.



Pinta bien. A lo mejor pillo unas pocas para los nietos y complemento a HCP que va por la rama de Health Care.
Gracias!!


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jul 2014)




----------



## pecata minuta (11 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pecata, hay un botoncito por ahí que hace la lectura en tapatalk limpita-limpita.
> 
> Respecto al último comentario del susodicho, una señora de su nivel, preparación y responsabilidades tiene la venia para soltar una guantá con la mano abierta y recibir tanto la aprobación como el aplauso del hilo.
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Pues yo le he dado un thanks, ya ve. Veo los brotes verdes del IBEX y me entra un buenrollismo que no vea...

Sigo preocupada por Macumba...


----------



## inversobres (11 Jul 2014)

Vaya vaya, para lo que da el temita. Vamos a invitar a Kiko Matamoros tambien.


----------



## Cantor (11 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Y, además, si un día subimos un 10%, al día siguiente bajamos ese mismo 10%, etc, terminaremos a cero .



no en un tiempo finito...  a menos que antes nos hagan redondeo,claro ::

Paradojas de Zenón - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jul 2014)

Madre mia

cuanta gacela descuartizada por ahi..

como han dejado el suelo, por favor


----------



## The Hellion (11 Jul 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues yo le he dado un thanks, ya ve. Veo los brotes verdes del IBEX y me entra un buenrollismo que no vea...
> 
> Sigo preocupada por Macumba...



Be afraid... be very afraid of Macumba







Si le hizo eso al pandoro de la foto...


----------



## Tono (11 Jul 2014)

Bueno, parece que hoy se ve todo con más optimismo.
El verde es el color de la esperanza, el del pasto que engorda a las gacelas saludablemente para el sacrificio.



Xiux dijo:


> Las IAG comportandose de p.m.
> 
> las BME .... no tienen ganas.
> 
> Tono que opinas de las recomendaciones sobre BME de estos días, BBVA, Sabadell etc



Por supuesto, las recomendaciones de los expertos las tengo muy en cuenta y más si ellos son parte interesada :rolleye:

Mi opinión de BME la he repetido más que el ajo: es un plazo fijo al 6%. 
Lo digo: llevo 1000 acciones y me acompañarán a la tumba, salvo que como negocio deje de ser rentable o los depósitos ofrezcan más. Genera caja suficiente para el dividendo que se aprueba en la JGA, y lo puedo comprobar personalmente todos los días. 
Seguridad absoluta, rentabilidad por dividendo maravillosa ¿que más puedo pedir?
nunca confundamos valor y precio 



pecata minuta dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:Aplauso::Aplauso:

ves, a todos se nos va la pinza alguna vez :X

ojalá yo tuviera tu buenas maneras pero es que se me infla la vena y... y....


----------



## jayco (11 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pinta bien. A lo mejor pillo unas pocas para los nietos y complemento a HCP que va por la rama de Health Care.
> Gracias!!



Sin conocer los fundamentales de la empresa, ojito con el mercado de hipotecas en EEUU. 

Mortgage Standards Are Plunging

Subprime Mortgages are Back…This Time Marketed as “Second Chance Purchase Programs” | Liberty Blitzkrieg

Y con la subida de tipos que se espera para finales de este año.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jul 2014)

chavales , las manos debiles llevan 3 sesiones soltando papel a lo bestia , el peponazo puede ser muy fuelte , mantened largos hasta el vencimiento del 18 que como sabeis es un dia sagrado


----------



## ninfireblade (11 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> vaya pelotazo el de liberbank




¿ Que quieres decir ?


----------



## Robopoli (11 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> PPC (19.65$) también ha cantado pero cayó en un segundo filtro.
> De todas formas lo pongo no vaya ser que el segundo filtro me la esté liando parda.



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...icharros-atacan-al-jefe-360.html#post11248346

Puto papertrading!!! +53% en tres de meses!!! :ouch::ouch::ouch:

---------- Post added 11-jul-2014 at 11:42 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Bueno, parece que hoy se ve todo con más optimismo.
> El verde es el color de la esperanza, el del pasto que engorda a las gacelas saludablemente para el sacrificio.



No siempre las engorda pero atrae a las hambrientas que es casi más importante


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jul 2014)

hay mucha gacela bajistilla sacrificada y otras alcistillas que se perderan el subidon porque les hicieron saltar los stops


----------



## Tono (11 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...icharros-atacan-al-jefe-360.html#post11248346
> 
> Puto papertrading!!! +53% en tres de meses!!! :ouch::ouch::ouch:
> 
> ...



ya te digo, el papertrading



la cantidad de veces que ha llegado mi mujer a poner orden en mi cuchitril, y tirado a la basura un montón de folios viejos y emborrochonados con cifras, sin saber que contenían operativas millonarias. :cook:


----------



## paulistano (11 Jul 2014)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Que quieres decir ?



Que el que dijo ayer que compraba liberbank (no se si fue usted) ha pegado un pelotazo cojonudo:Aplauso:

Es una acción que no sigo, y por curiosidad miré y estaba en 0,587......bajando un 9%.

Hoy la he visto a 0,64...que a ojo de buen cubero es un 10%.

Yo hay días que no saco esa rentabilidad


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jul 2014)

y no volveran a entrar hasta que consideren que vuelve la calma osease cuando lo mejor del rally haya pasado , que dura es la vida de la gacela burbujarra :fiufiu:


----------



## Thader (11 Jul 2014)

Tenía que haber comprado BME ayer.


----------



## Tono (11 Jul 2014)

jato, hoy lo veo especialmente picajoso

tenga cuidado, que alguno se le pueden inflar los eggstocásticos... no vaya a aparecer usted en algún plato de comida china


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jul 2014)

dax subiendo un 0,10% y ralph un 1,10% :Baile:

---------- Post added 11-jul-2014 at 11:53 ----------




Tono dijo:


> jato, hoy lo veo especialmente picajoso
> 
> tenga cuidado, que alguno se le pueden inflar los eggstocásticos... no vaya a aparecer usted en algún plato de comida china



que vengan esos , que los aplastare como si de hormigas se tratase :no:


----------



## Robopoli (11 Jul 2014)

Thader dijo:


> Tenía que haber comprado BME ayer.



Si es a medio/largo un 2% de subida no representa nada.


----------



## Muttley (11 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que vengan esos , que los aplastare como si de hormigas se tratase :no:



Diga hustec que sic


----------



## Robopoli (11 Jul 2014)

Vaya pinta tiene arcelor...


----------



## Hannibal (11 Jul 2014)

Compren, compren, que me los quitan de las manos! ::

La verdad es que no podían haber elegido peor momento; un buen % de incautos se han quedado pillados con las gowex así que no sé yo quién las comprará. Intuyo que el caso Edreams va a ser una anécdota al lado de esto.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/551140-senores-senal-corte-ingles-sale-a-bolsa-2.html


----------



## Thader (11 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Si es a medio/largo un 2% de subida no representa nada.



Soy tan gafe que en cuanto comprara se daría la vuelta


----------



## ninfireblade (11 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Que el que dijo ayer que compraba liberbank (no se si fue usted) ha pegado un pelotazo cojonudo:Aplauso:
> 
> Es una acción que no sigo, y por curiosidad miré y estaba en 0,587......bajando un 9%.
> 
> ...




Si, fui yo el que habia comprado ayer a 0.59... por eso preguntaba...


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jul 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Compren, compren, que me los quitan de las manos! ::
> 
> La verdad es que no podían haber elegido peor momento; un buen % de incautos se han quedado pillados con las gowex así que no sé yo quién las comprará. Intuyo que el caso Edreams va a ser una anécdota al lado de esto.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/551140-senores-senal-corte-ingles-sale-a-bolsa-2.html



me parece que el fueltecito esta metido en esas dos , deberian averiguar en que mas ha invertidoh el lince ienso:


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (11 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Claro que es solvente, es el propio banco:Baile:.
> 
> Y es también el propio banco el que marca el precio de tu producto:Baile:.
> 
> ...



Yo los he comprado muchas veces.

Sirven para hacer coberturas. Hay k meter muy poco a corto y pensar k lo vas a perder todo, son un seguro.

Eso si, si cae todo el equipo.... Salvas los muebles.


----------



## juanfer (11 Jul 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Compren, compren, que me los quitan de las manos! ::
> 
> La verdad es que no podían haber elegido peor momento; un buen % de incautos se han quedado pillados con las gowex así que no sé yo quién las comprará. Intuyo que el caso Edreams va a ser una anécdota al lado de esto.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/551140-senores-senal-corte-ingles-sale-a-bolsa-2.html



Se ve que al corte ingles ya le han cortado el grifo de la financiación, tienen que colocar papel.

¿Quien lo comprará? ¿Se lo colocaran a sus empleados?


----------



## Tono (11 Jul 2014)

bueno voy a hacer una confesión, que aquí todo en casa

ayer al final entré en 7,42 en el SAN y pude hacerlo con calma a 7,35 

os preguntaréis, vosotros tan cotillas...
por qué no lo hizo? 
esperaba Tono tener claro el giro alcista y entrar con más seguridad aunque eso supuso perder unos céntimos?

:no::no::no:

es que me fui a dormir la siesta y menos mal que desperté antes del cierre :ouch::ouch:

a mi edad la siesta es sagrada :cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jul 2014)

ya lo he dicho muchas veces pero lo vuelvo a repetir ya que hoy quiero compartir un poco de mi sabiduria :cook:

no se compliquen la vida con warrants , usen turboguarras e inviertan en indices que es lo mejor


----------



## Hinel (11 Jul 2014)

A las 12:30 se levantará la cotización del Banco Espíritu Santo... por si les apetece, jóvenes padawans.


----------



## Robopoli (11 Jul 2014)

Thader dijo:


> Soy tan gafe que en cuanto comprara se daría la vuelta



Entonces quietico


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jul 2014)

Hinel dijo:


> A las 12:30 se levantará la cotización del Banco Espíritu Santo... por si les apetece, jóvenes padawans.



padawanos , se dice padawanos


----------



## Tono (11 Jul 2014)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Yo los he comprado muchas veces.
> 
> Sirven para hacer coberturas. Hay k meter muy poco a corto y pensar k lo vas a perder todo, son un seguro.
> 
> Eso si, si cae todo el equipo.... Salvas los muebles.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jul 2014)

La entidad emitió anoche un comunicado detallando su situación financiera ante los problemas de su principal accionista, Espirito Santo Internacional. El banco afirma que su exposición a las compañías y sociedades del Grupo Espirito Santo es de 1.200 millones, una cantidad que se ha comprometido a no elevar y que, según asegura, no pone en riesgo su ratio de capital. "Los depositantes pueden estar tranquilos", según el Banco de Portugal.

aqui no ha pasado nada , oh wait que no pasando na os han saltado los stops


----------



## Robopoli (11 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no se compliquen la vida con warrants , usen turboguarras e inviertan en indices que es lo mejor



Estoy medio de acuerdo con el jatozahorimv. ¿Será grave?


----------



## Tono (11 Jul 2014)

Ya llega Pepón a saludar después de mucho tiempo.

Paulistano, reserva la sala esa en que haces cochinadas los viernes :Baile::Baile:


----------



## James Bond (11 Jul 2014)

Durante esta mañana le meti un tiro a SAN a 7,52€ de momento pinta bien.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jul 2014)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Gato, no tiente ustec a la suerte y abandone sus posiciones largax.
> 
> Ya sé que está en pérdidas porque se abrió los largox muy pronto... pero le dejan salir con dignidad.



esos largos se dejaran engordar hasta el 18 y luego ya veremos


----------



## paulistano (11 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ya llega Pepón a saludar después de mucho tiempo.
> 
> Paulistano, reserva la sala esa en que haces cochinadas los viernes :Baile::Baile:



Hasta que no cierre el mercado no.

No me fio un pelo de esta subida, y luego me dejais tirado ahí con 7 u 8 gachises:rolleye:


----------



## Xiux (11 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Bueno, parece que hoy se ve todo con más optimismo.
> El verde es el color de la esperanza, el del pasto que engorda a las gacelas saludablemente para el sacrificio.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robopoli (11 Jul 2014)

En Argentina debe ser que para evitar que expolien al ciudadano de a pie están metiendo lo más gran en Bolsa. Ayer mientras todos los índices caían con más o menos fuerza el Merval subía más de un 4%.
Stock Quote | ARGENT.-Merval Stock Price () | Autre: | 4-Traders

Grupo Financiero Galicia y Banco BBVA Francés están dándolo todo y paradójicamente están baratos. GGAL cotiza en Nasdaq, mientras que el BFR cotiza en NYSE por lo que "deberían" tener cuentas más o menos "fiables" (entrecomillese tantas veces se quiera).

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/NAS/GGAL-Grupo_financiero_galicia__adr
https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/NYS/BFR-Bbva_banco_frances__adr

Yo las llevo desde bastante más abajo de los precios actuales PEEERO creo que ajustando stops (en estas si lo metería si o si) puede ser una buena operación de doble dígito.


----------



## Tonto Simon (11 Jul 2014)

Y yo que de esta subidita no me fioienso: veo más cerca los 10000 que los 11000.


----------



## Robopoli (11 Jul 2014)

Pongo precios para que luego me owneéis agusto si hace falta:
BFR $13.83
GGAL $17.01


----------



## Thader (11 Jul 2014)

Oye, que BME se pega un descansico


----------



## ghkghk (11 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> me parece que el fueltecito esta metido en esas dos , deberian averiguar en que mas ha invertidoh el lince ienso:



Que levante la mano al que no pillen en alg-un chicharro. Te salta el Stop y a otra cosa.

Qué calladito estabas cuando saqué las cifras de mi 2013 con más de un 30% de rentabilidad (con pantallazos, que yo sí invierto de verdad) y eso sin vender Gamesa que llevo compradas a 3.15...

Cuando publique las del 2014, que serán bastante mejores, pasa a comerte el owned. Otro.


----------



## Rcn7 (11 Jul 2014)

Acabaremos el día en verde, o veremos más velitas rojas??


----------



## Topongo (11 Jul 2014)

En carbures los Rankianos empiezan a verle las orejas al lobo, parece ser que si la cotización no andaba sobre 30 no podían dar el salto al continuo y alguna cosilla mas...
Yo apuesto por Eurona para la siguiente leche.... pero es algo personal ya...


----------



## FranR (11 Jul 2014)

Esto tiene pinta de petar parriba. ( palabras de inverso gowexiano el jueves preenculamiento) ::


----------



## asador de manteca (11 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> En carbures los Rankianos empiezan a verle las orejas al lobo, parece ser que si la cotización no andaba sobre 30 no podían dar el salto al continuo y alguna cosilla mas...
> Yo apuesto por Eurona para la siguiente leche.... pero es algo personal ya...



al lado de todos esos biosearch es un bluechip


----------



## jopitxujo (11 Jul 2014)

Vendo las Popular que llevaba para cortar las pérdidas, me da la impresión de que lo de hoy es un rebotillo para seguir cayendo.


----------



## Topongo (11 Jul 2014)

Yo también ando pensando que hacer con las bme... que están en verde y ando mosqueadillo


----------



## elpatatero (11 Jul 2014)

Hoy el ibex va a hacer el circulo de podemos


----------



## ponzi (11 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> En carbures los Rankianos empiezan a verle las orejas al lobo, parece ser que si la cotización no andaba sobre 30 no podían dar el salto al continuo y alguna cosilla mas...
> Yo apuesto por Eurona para la siguiente leche.... pero es algo personal ya...



Ayer ya se comento,carbures ha estado creciendo a base de compras con deuda y ampliaciones de capital.Eso sin contar que no estan generando caja y que tienen un per de 200.


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Jul 2014)

parece que vamos para abajo y me encuentro que ha vuelto MM ... haber si hay guano para un gran día


----------



## FranR (11 Jul 2014)

Esta subida negativa se veía de venir.! Ese Luis colocando papel!!! Daaaaale.


----------



## bertok (11 Jul 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Facepalm x1000.
> 
> Vaya par de jornadas de volatilidad psicologica.
> 
> Que bueno leer a Claca y Bertok de nuevo, tiempo hacia.



No te vayas lejos .... se avecina matanza de gacelas mientras aturdidas se preguntan que ha pasao ::::::


----------



## atman (11 Jul 2014)

/ignore Inversobres


----------



## bertok (11 Jul 2014)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Ok, ustec sabrá.
> 
> Recuerde abrir largox en 2016.



Negro, te saludo ::::::

hapocalisis y tal 8:8:8:

---------- Post added 11-jul-2014 at 13:40 ----------




atman dijo:


> /ignore Inversobres



Es buen tío.

De los pocos osos pura cepa que quedan.


----------



## bertok (11 Jul 2014)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Don Gato:
> ¿No hubiera sido más satisfactorio liquidar en 10635 ( con pérdidas razonables) que ponerse otra vez los cojones de correa ..... y cerrar los largox antes del vto 500 puntos más abajo?
> 
> 
> Saludos Bertok.



No tiene ni puta idea hamijo ::::::

Cuando no hay estrategia de salida, las pilladas son inevitables.


----------



## atman (11 Jul 2014)

Tiene tanto de oso, como yo de lagarterana...


----------



## elpatatero (11 Jul 2014)

Has visto el baltic actualizado bertok?,que opinion le merece?.


----------



## Krim (11 Jul 2014)

Pero si inversobres es hiperalcista resabiao, que me estáis contando XDDDD.
Joder, 4 de la tarde viernes, y ni una boob? Pero aquí que nos pasa??


----------



## atman (11 Jul 2014)

El objetivo de FranR para este segundo trimestre estaba en los 9600 ¿no?

Edito: Ah! Pero si está por aquí...


----------



## FranR (11 Jul 2014)

La banca entrando en rojo en su totalidad... que mal huele aquí.

Tranquis el gato aguanta 1000 en contra. Si sumamos las que ha tenido son más puntos en negativo que los que tiene ahora mismo el ibex. 

Alguno hasta le habrá hecho caso..


----------



## bertok (11 Jul 2014)

---------- Post added 11-jul-2014 at 13:53 ----------


----------



## FranR (11 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> El objetivo de FranR para este segundo trimestre estaba en los 9600 ¿no?
> 
> Edito: Ah! Pero si está por aquí...



Desde hace un rato... avisando de la subida 

8:


Y menos... segundo semestre guanoso


----------



## Ladrillófilo (11 Jul 2014)

La Carta de la Bolsa - ¿Qué decía la Fed en 2000 y 2007?

---------- Post added 11-jul-2014 at 16:00 ----------


----------



## Tono (11 Jul 2014)

Coniooo.

Me levanto de la siesta para venir a saludar a Pepón y casi escupo el café a la pantalla...

habrá sido el Macumba ese que se ha cabreado

Paulistano, las reservas déjalas para otro día. :´(

---------- Post added 11-jul-2014 at 16:03 ----------




Ladrillófilo dijo:


> La Carta de la Bolsa - ¿Qué decía la Fed en 2000 y 2007?
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-jul-2014 at 16:00 ----------



que manos más feas tiene esta chica


----------



## Tio Masclet (11 Jul 2014)

Guanos días, aunque sea ya la tarde, pero, es que llevamos una semanita....
Llevo unos días con un señor detrás de mí, fuertote y oscuro, que me tiene preocupado. No me agacho ni para coger un billete de 100 merkels.


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Jul 2014)

amazon en modo cohete y yo fuera chinito


----------



## FranR (11 Jul 2014)

Es momento de comprar MIAUUUU!::


----------



## FranR (11 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Eso le iba a decir... que yo diría que se había quedado algo corto en la bajada...



Había dos niveles. Luego le confirmo, que no tengo a mano lis datos LP


----------



## Tonto Simon (11 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> ---------- Post added 11-jul-2014 at 13:53 ----------





Olleeee8::rolleye:


----------



## jopitxujo (11 Jul 2014)

Yo si eso ya voy limpiando la cartera poco a poco. Las K+S también fuera con algo de minusvalías.


----------



## Tono (11 Jul 2014)

Pa mí que el Macumba ése se ha liado y le ha dado al sell en vez de al buy

parece que retomamos el buen camino :fiufiu:


----------



## atman (11 Jul 2014)

Al final que pasó con Lorillard??? Ponzi compró? alguien más? siguen dentro??
Creo que ha dado un dinero... ¿no?


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jul 2014)

esta todo con-trola-dito son despiojes sanos , el peponazo sera de en-verga-dura sin duda , no quieren que el gacelerio se suba al tren


----------



## Topongo (11 Jul 2014)

Me está sorprendiendo el aguante de BME he puesto stop y como el valor está en plan guano (estos ultimos dias) pensaba que saltaría porque guanearía al minimo contratiempo pero no ienso: puede que hayamos visto lso minimos para una temporada, o me salgo palmando comisiones? La respuesta en un rato .

::::::::::


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jul 2014)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Don Gato:
> ¿No hubiera sido más satisfactorio liquidar en 10635 ( con pérdidas razonables) que ponerse otra vez los cojones de correa ..... y cerrar los largox antes del vto 500 puntos más abajo?
> 
> 
> Saludos Bertok.





bertok dijo:


> No tiene ni puta idea hamijo ::::::
> 
> Cuando no hay estrategia de salida, las pilladas son inevitables.



El rally alcista sera muy fuelte , intento evitar el lado corto porque es ahi donde habra dolor , eso o es verdad lo que dice bertok :rolleye:


----------



## Tono (11 Jul 2014)

En USA han puesto una trampa cazaosos cojonuda :XX:

que los maten todos de una puñetera vez!


FRanR, deja los niveles para el lunes, no nos des el disgusto ahora que casi es fin de semana ehhh


----------



## jopitxujo (11 Jul 2014)

El Vix anda tranquilito y así no hay manera de caer ni hostias.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (11 Jul 2014)

Aportando... uno de los mejores values investors de Rankia.Cuenta del usuario Alejandro Estebaranz

He estado mirando y tiene grandes aciertos y algunas caídas también, pero sus estudios son brutales.

Si os va más el tema de empresas tecnológicas&renovables buscad Solrac


----------



## atman (11 Jul 2014)

Cuidadín que volvemos a las andadas... después de un tiempo... otra aseguradora hipotecaria yankie que se la pega...



> Shares of MGIC Investment Corp. (MTG_) are plunging -14.50% to $7.90 in pre-market trading on Friday after the mortgage-insurer said the Federal Housing Finance Agency's newly-proposed standards for the industry would mean its available assets would be "materially less" than the minimum requirements.


----------



## FranR (11 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> En USA han puesto una trampa cazaosos cojonuda :XX:
> 
> que los maten todos de una puñetera vez!
> 
> ...



Los niveles se dieron en Enero y el que mas o menos se acuerda...

USA nos da un susto sub 1900 a no mucho tardar (EMHO)


----------



## bertok (11 Jul 2014)




----------



## Xiux (11 Jul 2014)

Impresionante BERTOK !!! paso de pagina y me ha dejado sin respiración


----------



## Tio Masclet (11 Jul 2014)

Bertok, posteando a pares de pares?


----------



## Xiux (11 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


>



Propongo a Katee Nueva Musa del HILO IBEZ!!!:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## jopitxujo (11 Jul 2014)

Yo diría que es la misma chica ¿no?


----------



## Xiux (11 Jul 2014)

Aqui mas


----------



## Topongo (11 Jul 2014)

No me he podido resistir a ponerlo en el hilo
TVE recupera a José Luis Moreno en el sábado noche con Ana Obregón como estrella principal
Vuelve el sabado noche.... volvemos a los 80 a toda prisa.


----------



## Montegrifo (11 Jul 2014)

Menamoraoooo!!!


----------



## Galifrey (11 Jul 2014)

Enagas va por libre :baba:


Por otro lado, en el hilo de carbures de rankia se empieza a palpar el pánico. La gente está empezando a investigar (a posteriori) de que va el asunto y se están acojonando casi todos.


----------



## Tio Masclet (11 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> No me he podido resistir a ponerlo en el hilo
> TVE recupera a José Luis Moreno en el sábado noche con Ana Obregón como estrella principal
> Vuelve el sabado noche.... volvemos a los 80 a toda prisa.



Le hacen ellos solos la campaña a Podemos.


----------



## Topongo (11 Jul 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Enagas va por libre :baba:
> 
> 
> Por otro lado, en el hilo de carbures de rankia se empieza a palpar el pánico. La gente está empezando a investigar (a posteriori) de que va el asunto y se están acojonando casi todos.



MEnudo cambio de cormos ENG>BME esperemos que salga por lo menos bastante bien y encima noa cabe palmando ::::
Ando "trolleando" un poco por allí comentando cosillas...


----------



## Xiux (11 Jul 2014)

BME me está enculando bien, y ya sé lo que piensas Tono...


----------



## IRobot (11 Jul 2014)

Como el Ibex cierre en rojo va a dejar un velote feo, feo... Como diría el Jato:

*Abandonad toda esperanza alcistillas* :no:

® Muertoviviente


----------



## Ladrillófilo (11 Jul 2014)

GOWEX (2549/2549) - Rankia

HR Gowex, visto en rankia ahora mismo


----------



## ponzi (11 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Al final que pasó con Lorillard??? Ponzi compró? alguien más? siguen dentro??
> Creo que ha dado un dinero... ¿no?



Desde septiembre que la analice estando por el entorno de los 42-44 $ ha sido como un cohete

http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/07/11/imperial-tobacco-in-talks-to-acquire-brands-from-reynolds-and-lorillard/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_r=0

Parece ser que no era el único que les estaba investigando, por un lado tenemos la posible fusión con Reynolds y por otra las negociaciones para vender parte de sus activos a Imperial Tobacco


----------



## Xiux (11 Jul 2014)

Insiders: Invesco aprovecha las caídas para aumentar su participación en BME y Mediaset - 10/07/2014 14:29:00
MADRID, 10 JUL. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Movimientos destacados también en Fluidra y Campofrío A continuación, les resumimos los cambios de participación en las compañías cotizadas incluidos en los registros de la CNMV: BME Invesco Limited, accionista significativo, aumenta su participación por encima del 1%. Controla: 1,001%. CAMPOFRÍO Alfa, accionista significativo, aumenta su participación por encima del 90%. Controla: 98,534%. FLUIDRA Amber Capital UK, accionista significativo, aumenta su participación por encima del 3%. Controla: 3,111%. Santander Acciones Españolas, FI, accionista significativo, eleva su participación por encima del 3%. Controla: 4,253%. Santander Asset Management, accionista significativo, mejora su participación por encima del 5%. Controla: 6,421%. MEDIASET ESPAÑA Invesco Limited, accionista significativo, aumento su participación por encima del 2%. Controla: 2,199%. M.D.


----------



## Tono (11 Jul 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> BME me está enculando bien, y ya sé lo que piensas Tono...




que voy a pensar
mientras lo hagan bien no hay problema
tu no escatimes la vaselina


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jul 2014)

la logica de MV no quedara en entredicho , sera una masacre , los cuerpos de los bajistas quedaran en el campo de batalla para alimento de los buitres :no:

a y pasad buen finde mis bienamadas gacelillas :rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (11 Jul 2014)

Por si alguien lo escucha

Min 1:00:30

Gowex y Espírito Santo - Economía Directa 11-7-2014 en mp3 (11/07 a las 12:01:15) 01:27:31 3306311 - iVoox

Esta hablando de Paramés

Identificados los dos fallecidos en el accidente de avioneta ocurrido en Navarra | Actualidad | EL PAÍS


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Desde hace un rato... avisando de la subida
> 
> 8:
> 
> ...



al final lo han dejado muy maquillado casi plano


----------



## mpbk (11 Jul 2014)

k pasa foreros, 

alguno se pregunta porque baja el ibex, no quedó claro que en 11200 era venta, 

si es que, ni en bandeja.

---------- Post added 11-jul-2014 at 17:46 ----------

he abierto largos en alstom, me han barrido en bes y en oil,


----------



## Tono (11 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la logica de MV no quedara en entredicho , sera una masacre , los cuerpos de los bajistas quedaran en el campo de batalla para alimento de los buitres :no:
> 
> a y pasad buen finde mis bienamadas gacelillas :rolleye:



apueste por Alemania

buen finde.


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Por si alguien lo escucha
> 
> Min 1:00:30
> 
> ...



espero que no le pase nada creo que no está en "estado grave" mi más sentido pesame a las familiias de los fallecidos y desearle una pronta recuperación a los heridos

pensé que habia ocurrido hoy , es del 2006


----------



## bertok (11 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la logica de MV no quedara en entredicho , sera una masacre , los cuerpos de los bajistas quedaran en el campo de batalla para alimento de los buitres :no:
> 
> a y pasad buen finde mis bienamadas gacelillas :rolleye:



*¿aonde vas cobarde?
*


----------



## Adicto (11 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> k pasa foreros,
> 
> alguno se pregunta porque baja el ibex, no quedó claro que en 11200 era venta,
> 
> ...



Si es que tienes un ojo clínico… ¿qué tal la cementera? ¿ya sube? ¿la burbuja ha terminado y no nos hemos enterado?


----------



## Xiux (11 Jul 2014)

Katee danzando

KateeLife Cam MFC Dance Video on Vimeo


----------



## mpbk (11 Jul 2014)

Adicto dijo:


> Si es que tienes un ojo clínico… ¿qué tal la cementera? ¿ya sube? ¿la burbuja ha terminado y no nos hemos enterado?



perfecta, haciendo sueloo

y he comprado 3000 ences


----------



## elpatatero (11 Jul 2014)

El baltic esta a punto de perder los 800 puntos por que el sistema esta colapsando,salgan de la bolsa y compren vacas y gallnas estupidosss


----------



## IRobot (11 Jul 2014)

Adicto dijo:


> Si es que tienes un ojo clínico… ¿qué tal la cementera? ¿ya sube? ¿la burbuja ha terminado y no nos hemos enterado?



Pues yo voy a romper mi primera lanza en favor de mpbk. Ya no falta al respeto como antaño y comienza a no acertar siempre. Como se decía en el colegio, progresa adecuadamente.

Por otro lado, sus entradas de esta semana no eran malas, se podían intentar. Pero seguramente no era la mejor semana para entrar largo en ningún valor, como mucho intentar unos cortos tras lo del Gowex el lunes, pero claro, viéndolo a toro pasado siempre es más fácil... :rolleye:

En fin, buen fin de semana y no me peguen demasiado por este post :cook:


----------



## jopitxujo (11 Jul 2014)

Creo que también pilló Suedzucker y Peugeot. 1000 acciones de cada una.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (11 Jul 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Creo que también pilló Suedzucker y Peugeot. 1000 acciones de cada una.



compradas en mínimos y vendidas en maximos


----------



## atman (11 Jul 2014)

Esto es del 2 de julio. Es decir, la semana pasada.


----------



## jopitxujo (11 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> compradas en mínimos y vendidas en maximos



Las compró no hace mucho y yo no he leido que las vendiera,:o


----------



## Tono (11 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Esto es del 2 de julio. Es decir, la semana pasada.



Visto así, parece que ha salido bastante dinero de los fondos. La verdad es que también ha entrado muchísimo a principios de año... podría ser una salida normal por vencimientos semestrales de los mismos.
Tendria que haber más meses así, con salidas para marcar tendencia.

Atman, cuando tengas tiempo, sin prisas y sin extenderte mucho ¿podrías explicar cómo operas con índices USA? el bróker que utilizas, los costes, como va eso de los pipos y las garantías...
Evidentemente algún día se dejrá de ganar dinero en las subidas. Como gacela simplona que soy no sabría ganarlo en las bajadas...si echas una mano desinteresada igual le vamos cogiendo el truquillo.

ya sé que la mano estos días pasados me la hubieras echado también, pero al cuello... confío en que sabrás disculpar mis arrebatos de gallego desconfiado de aldea :o

edito: bonita bajada la que está teniendo el VIX.

y en CNBC dicen que los fondos siguen apostando por subidas:

*Hedge funds hold line on bullish stock bets*



> Stocks reaching record highs in early July haven't caused hedge funds to decrease their market exposure. In fact, many are adding to their bullish bets.
> 
> Hedge funds that practice a "market neutral" strategy—generally keeping their long and short bets in balance—are now 18 percent net long, according to Bank of America Merrill Lynch data as of July 2.



Hedge funds hold line on bullish stock bets


----------



## mpbk (11 Jul 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Creo que también pilló Suedzucker y Peugeot. 1000 acciones de cada una.



sisi mantengo


----------



## decloban (11 Jul 2014)

Ebro a falta de ver como cierre el viernes próximo puede dar señal de abrir cortos. EL CPM sigue siendo verde pero el resto da señales de cortos.

Importante que cierre por debajo de 15,25 en semanal.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (11 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> sisi mantengo



Diras que has reentrado, suedzucker te saco el stop el dia del -20% y peugot tres cuartos de lo mismo. Suedzucker ha vuelto a lanzar un profit warning, ojo...


----------



## bertok (11 Jul 2014)

elpatatero dijo:


> El baltic esta a punto de perder los 800 puntos por que el sistema esta colapsando,salgan de la bolsa y compren vacas y gallnas estupidosss



Gran parte de los indicadores de actividad repartidos por todo el orbe dan divergencias inéditas desde el mes de Diciembre de 2013 respecto al empinamiento del SP500.

El chiringo ha estado sólo mantenido por la inyección especulativa de la FED.

*Sí, te compro que estamos al borde del colapso*.

Un colapso que cuando llegue no se entenderá como no se entendió la quiebra de Lehman Brothers con AAA el mismo día que ocurrió.


----------



## Namreir (11 Jul 2014)

Me estan acojonando la evolución de las materias primas, se va a liar gorda.

Droghi you are our only hope!!!!!!


----------



## elpatatero (11 Jul 2014)

http://www.eleconomista.es/empresas...on-tras-subir-un-24000-.html#.Kku8U8H3PA5UR8a lolllllll


----------



## bertok (11 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Me estan acojonando la evolución de las materias primas, se va a liar gorda.
> 
> Droghi you are our only hope!!!!!!



El petroleo 10 dólares más bajo y las frackeras de Shale-Oil se van a tomar por culo


----------



## jayco (11 Jul 2014)

Ya que hemos acabado la semanita os dejo con un documental que viene bastante al caso. ::

[YOUTUBE]mnyzZ7r1zdA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chila (11 Jul 2014)

Katee si quehara pasta, y sin ponerse cortilarga ni jatadas del estilo.


----------



## bertok (11 Jul 2014)




----------



## Namreir (11 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El petroleo 10 dólares más bajo y las frackeras de Shale-Oil se van a tomar por culo



Para mi el brent es el pelicano en la mina y con ucrania e iraq en llamas esta bajada me acojona.

---------- Post added 11-jul-2014 at 23:06 ----------

El mundo tal cual lo conocemos solo podra seguir existiendo con la impresora a toda maquina.


----------



## bertok (11 Jul 2014)

No asustes a la gacelada.

Hay que pasar buen fin de semana y el lunes de nuevo a machete 8:


----------



## IRobot (11 Jul 2014)

Bueno, ¿y no comentan nada del fichaje de Luis Suarez por el Barça? No me dirán que los duelos con Pepe el año que viene no prometen... ::


----------



## mpbk (11 Jul 2014)

el oil uk ha roto soporte y puede que baje a 100.

---------- Post added 12-jul-2014 at 00:03 ----------




Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Diras que has reentrado, suedzucker te saco el stop el dia del -20% y peugot tres cuartos de lo mismo. Suedzucker ha vuelto a lanzar un profit warning, ojo...



las suedzucker no las dejjare bajar mas.


----------



## Robopoli (12 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Por si alguien lo escucha
> 
> Min 1:00:30
> 
> ...



Joer... No sabía nada de lo de Paramés :S


----------



## ponzi (12 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Joer... No sabía nada de lo de Paramés :S



No os preocupeis, fue en 2006 al visitar una empresa para el fondo.En su día sí que se llevo un buen susto. Lo que viene a decir el podcast es que en Bestinver por un lado los propios gestores invierten su dinero y ademas visitan las empresas donde invierten...de hecho ese día se jugaron su vida por los participes del fondo... Yo por eso les tengo tanto aprecio, son gente honesta que predican con el ejemplo, podrán equivocarse con alguna empresa pero te aseguro que no hacen las cosas a lo loco ni tratan de engañar a nadie.


----------



## Robopoli (12 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> No os preocupeis, fue en 2006 al visitar una empresa para el fondo.En su día sí que se llevo un buen susto. Lo que viene a decir el podcast es que en Bestinver por un lado los propios gestores invierten su dinero y ademas visitan las empresas donde invierten...de hecho ese día se jugaron su vida por los participes del fondo... Yo por eso les tengo tanto aprecio, son gente honesta que predican con el ejemplo, podrán equivocarse con alguna empresa pero te aseguro que no hacen las cosas a lo loco ni tratan de engañar a nadie.



Si. Lo vi después que era de 2006.
Yo estoy encantado con ellos y espero seguir así muchos años. A ver si me animo con metavalor pero es que darme de alta me da una pereza.... 
He visto que con selfbank se puede contratar pero imagino que darán una buena clavada en comisiones.


----------



## docjones (12 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> No me he podido resistir a ponerlo en el hilo
> TVE recupera a José Luis Moreno en el sábado noche con Ana Obregón como estrella principal
> Vuelve el sabado noche.... volvemos a los 80 a toda prisa.



Privatización ya, por dios. Al menos que no sea con dinero público. :


----------



## asador de manteca (12 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> edito: bonita bajada la que está teniendo el VIX.



Bajada? O lo dices con ironìa o yo pensaba que está subiendo el vix


----------



## FranR (12 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> El objetivo de FranR para este segundo trimestre estaba en los 9600 ¿no?
> 
> Edito: Ah! Pero si está por aquí...



Escenario 2014
BAJISTA OBJETIVO 9030
PRIMER SEMESTRE
Máximo anual
10.960
SEGUNDO SEMESTRE
Mínimo anual
7.960-7.250 (Agosto-Septiembre)


----------



## mpbk (12 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> El objetivo de FranR para este segundo trimestre estaba en los 9600 ¿no?
> 
> Edito: Ah! Pero si está por aquí...



yo creo que el minimo............:Baile::Baile:


----------



## bertok (12 Jul 2014)

*
Hostias, estoy en shock con el analisto.

Last call al gacelerío.

Corran que se acaban !!!*

'Are you ready for QE?': va a ser que sí, que el BCE fabricará euros - Blogs de Telón de Fondo

*'Are you ready for QE?': va a ser que sí, que el BCE fabricará euros*


Así empiezan muchos conciertos: “Are you ready to rock? Ready to roll? Rock and Roll!”. Y entonces suenan los primeros acordes de la guitarra.

Pues, muy a pesar del Sr. Weidmann (ver “El Sr. Weidmann se equivoca”) y para alivio del Sr. Draghi, es el momento de preguntarle alto y claro a los inversores: *¿Está Ud. preparado para el Quantitative Easing europeo? ¿Tiene la cartera de valores/fondos adecuada? ¿Entiende su asesor el nuevo escenario en el que nos movemos o es como el Sr. Weidmann?*

Aclaremos primero los términos. Mucha gente que tiene inversiones financieras no tiene por qué saber lo que es el “QE”, es decir, el “Quantitative Easing”, en este caso europeo: significa fabricar euros. *Unos euros que serán inyectados en economía para intentar hacer que salgamos de la espiral desinflacionista en las que nos han metido malos gobernantes y autoridades monetarias, que se perdieron la clase en la que se explicaba que estabilidad de precios no es sólo evitar el exceso de inflación, sino también lo contrario*.

El Sr. Draghi tiene que “deshacer el entuerto” de los políticos, de su predecesor y del Sr. Weidmann. Y encima sin ayuda de nadie
Y no hablo de Mario Draghi. Hablo del Sr. Trichet -que no pasará a la historia por su visión de mercado- y del Sr. Weidmann, comisario político del Bundesbank en el BCE.

En cuanto a lo de malos gobernantes, sólo basta poner de ejemplo al anterior gobierno de España, que tuvo ocho años para tomar medidas que limitaran la expansión salvaje del crédito y no hizo nada. Era tan fácil como coger el Boletín Oficial del Estado (BOE) y poner límites razonables a la demanda de crédito -que no fuera para primera o segunda vivienda- y limitar el crédito promotor, también conocido como “crédito pocero”. Y el Banco de España, que depende del Ministerio de Economía, conocía perfectamente este tipo de riesgo gracias a la detallada información que recibía de bancos y cajas.

Pero si la policía se va a un bar a jugar al mus en vez de vigilar las carreteras, lo normal es que los conductores pisen el acelerador más de la cuenta. Por ello no debe hacerlo, porque para eso se supone que están la policía y los gobiernos: para mantener el orden.

¿Y cómo “se hace” el QE? Pues muy sencillo: *el Banco Central Europeo (BCE) se va al mercado y compra bonos del tesoro -en EEUU también titulaciones hipotecarias-. Unas compras que paga con euros. En cash. Con euros “fabricados” por el BCE*.

Fabrico euros, los utilizo para comprar bonos a particulares e instituciones y que corra el dinero con el objetivo final de que ese dinero se transforme en consumo e inversión, normalmente funciona

Fabrico euros, los utilizo para comprar bonos a particulares e instituciones y que corra el dinero, es decir, que aumente la cantidad de dinero en circulación (que técnicamente se llama M3), con el objetivo final de que ese dinero se transforme en consumo e inversión.

*Normalmente funciona -a los norteamericanos les ha funcionado, a los japoneses no- pero lo que no se sabe es lo que tarda en funcionar y en qué medida lo hace. Además, puede tener efectos secundarios, a veces graves*, pero de eso hablaremos otro día.

El caso es que el Sr. Draghi tiene que “deshacer el entuerto” de los políticos, de su predecesor y del Sr. Weidmann. Y encima sin ayuda de nadie, porque los gobernantes se ponen de perfil y vuelven a hacer dejación de funciones no llevando a cabo una verdadera y significativa bajada de impuestos que impulse la demanda.

Si no aumenta la demanda interna, ni particular ni empresarial, ¿de qué va a servir que haya crédito? (ver “A los mercados les va a salir un curioso competidor: ¡los bancos!”). *Que esto desgraciadamente no es Alemania, señores, que aquí la economía no depende de las exportaciones, sino de llenar El Corte Inglés* :ouch::ouch: -más del 70% del PIB español se genera por demanda interna-.

Al menos ahora el Sr. Weidmann ha dado permiso al Sr. Draghi para actuar, pero de momento sólo vía crédito. Me imagino al pobre Draghi entrando en el despacho de Weidmann y la respuesta de este: “¿QE? ¡Nein! ¡QE Verboten!”. Así que van a poner en marcha una línea de crédito por la friolera de hasta un billón de euros.

Se supone que va a ser suficiente para evitar el QE. Los alemanes le tienen un miedo atroz al QE, pero, digan lo que digan, es mucho más ortodoxo desde el punto de vista de la política monetaria drenar o inyectar liquidez para controlar los precios, que convertirte en acreedor de todos los bancos -e indirectamente de empresas y particulares- de la Eurozona.

El BCE, diga lo que diga, es “sensible” a la presión política, especialmente si habla alemán.

En todo caso se trata de fórmulas complementarias. Pero la política de créditos blandos del BCE a la banca -que aplaudo- no a va a ser suficiente. 

Primero porque los políticos prefieren que sea otro el que haga el trabajo y mantener una política económica fácil basada en el IRPF y la imposición indirecta. Y si no hay un claro impulso a la demanda de crédito, la línea de crédito se la va a quedar el BCE. 

En segundo lugar, porque *los mercados saben que no es suficiente. Y lo cotizan. Ahí tienen al euro, que no baja de 1,35 dólares ni a patadas. Y los mercados descuentan. En la cotización del euro ya está incluida la información sobre la disponibilidad del billón de euros en créditos blandos*. Y si el euro no baja es imposible generar cierta inflación (lo que compramos fuera nos sale cada vez más barato) ni fomentar la exportación. La estabilidad de precios la define el BCE como “una inflación cercana pero inferior al 2%” (sería como los 36 grados de termómetro en el cuerpo humano). Y estamos en el 0,5% (hipotermia). Y hay varios países europeos que están en deflación (IPC negativo).

En teoría el BCE sólo debería fijarse en eso, en alcanzar su objetivo -aunque visto lo visto deben estar mirando a otro lado, porque vaya ojo-. Pero el BCE, diga lo que diga, es “sensible” a la presión política. Especialmente si esa presión habla alemán (a los franceses cada vez se les toma menos en serio; mira que decir hace nada, con el desastre que es actualmente su economía comparada con la norteamericana, y la crisis de credibilidad crediticia que ha pasado Europa, que el dólar tiene que dejar de ser la moneda de referencia del comercio mundial para serlo el euro. ¡Ay, “La Grandeur”!).

*Un euro que desayuna bollos y anabolizantes, fuerte y gordo como una mula, no compite bien con el resto de divisas del mundo, que son como caballos de carreras: ligeros y tendinosos*.

Bueno, el caso es que hasta ahora los alemanes presionaban para no hacer nada, pero hete aquí que, claro, un euro que desayuna bollos y anabolizantes, fuerte y gordo como una mula, no compite bien con el resto de divisas del mundo, que son como caballos de carreras: ligeros y tendinosos. Y los empresarios alemanes le han dado un toque a su gobierno -recordemos quien paga las campañas de los políticos- y estos a su vez a Weidmann, que ha ido raudo al despacho de Draghi a darle nuevas coordenadas. Hasta el CEO de Airbus ha dicho que "hay que poner un freno al crazy (loco) euro"; textual. Pero el “crazy” euro sigue a 1,36. Pase lo que pase. Aunque caigan las bolsas por un nuevo problema bancario. O por ISIS en Irak. U Osiris (algo que se inventarán si el Brent cae por debajo de 100 dólares por barril).

Nada mueve al euro a la baja. Conclusión para el mercado de divisas: con lo de los créditos, salvo que los gobiernos pongan de su parte -y nadie cree que lo hagan-, no es suficiente. Por no hablar de complicado. En los bancos están como locos intentando entender cómo narices se pide un crédito de esos, que no es fácil. Hasta el nombre es complicado: Targeted long term refinancing operations (TLTRO). Pero se acabarán enterando. Y habrá más crédito. Y ayudará al crecimiento, claro. Pero no será suficiente para que suban los precios. Los precios no subirán hasta que se llenen los grandes almacenes o los pedidos de Amazon (ver “Atención, nadie está seguro: llegan los “drones” digitales”), hasta que las fábricas estén funcionando a buen rendimiento y hasta que baje el paro, y los trabajadores, sintiéndose seguros, empiecen a pedir subidas salariales. Así que #vaserquesí: habrá QE.

*“¿READY FOR QE?”
*
*No puedo decirles aquí exactamente lo que deben hacer, sería una falta de respeto para los clientes que pagan mi sueldo* :XX::XX::XX:. Y un regalo para el “estratega chino”, conocido como tal en el mercado porque, pese a ser español, copia como un chino y engaña a sus jefes y clientes como idems, pues le están pagando por limitarse a “clavar” -y encima tarde- lo que hace otro. *Pero si les (le) puedo dar algunas pistas sobre como estar preparados para el nuevo escenario*.

*1) 'En economía TODO es posible'
*
Lo primero que tiene que hacer Ud. es asegurarse de que su mente o la de su asesor no se parecen a la del Sr. Weidmann, es decir, que tienen una visión amplia y una flexibilidad mental capaz de adaptarse a cualquier contexto. En economía y finanzas TODO es posible. Jamás tenga un asesor que diga cosas como “el ladrillo nunca baja”, “nunca veremos deflación en España”, “la deflación es mala” o “el Atleti nunca llegará a una final de la Champions”. Ud. o su asesor tienen que ser pragmáticos y realistas. Por ejemplo: si no llevan muchos meses asumiendo como el escenario más probable este que ya se está materializando, entonces hace falta más cintura.

*Pide fe ciega para el gacelerío* :XX::XX::XX:

*2) La desinflación no es mala para los mercados
*
Incluso un periodo deflacionista no excesivamente largo sería bueno para los mercados. En desinflación corre el aire. Las cosas -los precios- se ponen en su sitio, hay reformas y los bancos centrales riegan con dinero economías anquilosadas. *No sabemos cuánto dinero llegará a la economía real, pero lo que sabemos es que el dinero pasa por los mercados*. Los mercados son el oleoducto por el que se envía la gasolina del BCE (el QE) a la economía real.

De hecho, las estadísticas muestran que en Europa lo que genera mercados bajistas es la inflación -o las expectativas de inflación-, no la desinflación. Por supuesto que un proceso deflacionista largo, de muchos años, a “la japonesa” sería malo para las bolsas, pero, salvo que el BCE y los políticos lo hagan rematadamente mal, no es el escenario más probable para la eurozona.

*3) Al loro con el dólar
*
Como ya me estoy pasando de longitud, *sugiero lean “El día que Yellen se hizo tacaña y Weidmann generoso”*. Ahí tienen todo lo necesario para aprovechar lo que podría ser una de las grandes oportunidades de inversión futuras. Y el “timing” de esa estrategia depende de que haya o no QE europeo. Atentos también al momento en el que ya no merezca la pena, como hasta ahora, “cubrir” el riesgo dólar en los fondos de renta variable norteamericana (atención “chino”). Y todo depende del "QE".

*Corred que se acaban* :8::8::8:

*4) Siga nuestro “mantra”
*
Para no ponerse nervioso en los mercados y evitar cometer errores, es bueno tener una estrategia muy clara y basada en convicciones firmes y razonadas. Un “mantra” que repetirse cuando surgen los miedos y las dudas. Y nuestro “mantra” desde finales de 2012 es “aproveche las correcciones para comprar renta variable de países desarrollados -excluido Japón actualmente- y deuda periférica europea”. Obviamente ha funcionado. *Pues prepararse para el QE incluye compartir este “mantra”, porque la eurozona es un mercado desarrollado*. Y es donde se va a producir el QE.

*Porque yo lo digo* :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Hay más, pero ya me he pasado de espacio y, sobre todo, no quiero aburrirles (más), así que “Ladies and gentlemen: “Are you ready to rock? Then rock!”.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Jul 2014)

Aunque en lugar de el corte ingles, esos leuros iran a parar a AMZN.

---------- Post added 12-jul-2014 at 09:30 ----------

Supongo que lo habéis comentado pero como he estado de viaje lo poco que he leído ha sido en vertical...
El regulador de EEUU suspende la cotización de Cynk Technology, que se ha disparado un 24.000% en un mes - elEconomista.es


----------



## Tono (12 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Aunque en lugar de el corte ingles, esos leuros iran a parar a AMZN.
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-jul-2014 at 09:30 ----------
> 
> ...



De lo que se deduce que el regulador USA es bastante más lento que la Elvira de la CNMV. Aquí Gowex sólo llevaba un 700% de subida y tardaron 2 días desde que saltó la liebre.

Bertok, tomamos nota del analisto.
Y como siempre, interpretamos y aplicamos lo que leemos para aprovechar el momento a nuestro favor y rentabilizar lo mejor posible nuestros menguantes ahorros.:rolleye:

Como bien sabes, nosotros no somos analistas que vivimos de gráficas y opiniones, tenemos que comer todos los días y las habichuelas no vienen solas a casa.

Aquí el que se queda atrincherado, aunque no recibe fuego directo, también está expuesto a que le metan un obús en el ojete por más que se tape las orejas para no oír los disparos del enemigo. 
Tampoco es cosa de inmolarse y atacar a los leoncios a pecho descubierto, pero si ves sus trampas, y con dos dedos de frente, siempre podrás rascar algo para el bolsillo. 

¿el carbón qué? le metemos ya tó lo gordo o esperamos a que lo traigan los Reyes Magos?

---------- Post added 12-jul-2014 at 10:03 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Escenario 2014
> BAJISTA OBJETIVO 9030
> PRIMER SEMESTRE
> Máximo anual
> ...



pero no pongas sólo el escenario bajista que nos deprimes :S

si contemplamos un escenario alcista a dónde nos vamos? 11800-12000 a final de año? o descartamos directamente el arcismo?


----------



## mpbk (12 Jul 2014)

a ver hasta donde baja el ibex, puede a bajar a 9900 sin problemas


----------



## egarenc (12 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Si. Lo vi después que era de 2006.
> Yo estoy encantado con ellos y espero seguir así muchos años. A ver si me animo con metavalor pero es que darme de alta me da una pereza....
> He visto que con selfbank se puede contratar pero imagino que darán una buena clavada en comisiones.



Yo lo contraté a través de Selfbank y las comisiones son las mismas que contratando en su web, las comparé. La suscripción mínima son 1000€, creo que ponzi dijo que directamente con ellos puede ser inferior.


----------



## plusvis (12 Jul 2014)

Jolines con el escenario bajista... 3000 puntos de bajada en dos meses? 
Dios le oiga, hoyga. Y si se cumple usted pasa a ser mi nuevo guía en lugar de bertok.

Qué será el pato negro esta vez? No sé yo si la simple volatilidad veraniega da para 3000 puntos...


----------



## decloban (12 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> si contemplamos un escenario alcista a dónde nos vamos? 11800-12000 a final de año? o descartamos directamente el arcismo?



Teniendo en cuenta que los chicharros son los últimos en empezar a subir y los primeros en bajar, el Ibex Samll Caps hace dos semana que dio señal de cambio de tendencia, veremos si se queda en un lateral, es una falsa señal o ahora si que es la buena.







Mi consejo:

[YOUTUBE]1ZDzVdYoEps[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## silverwindow (12 Jul 2014)

party is over


----------



## Montegrifo (12 Jul 2014)

Como diría el jato: os estáis viniendo arriba bajistillas!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Jul 2014)

Esta el animo bajista, es un hecho. Quizas sea un buen momento para refrescarse con la noticia de la salida a bolsa de El Corte Ingles, empresa casposilla quizás, pero española como ninguna otra. Hacer espacio en vuestras carteras.

Vozpópuli - El mandato de Pizarro: profesionalizar la gestión de El Corte Inglés y sacar a Bolsa un 25% del capital


----------



## mpbk (12 Jul 2014)

pues al final he cerrado la semana en negativo.......

vaya desastre, -260pavos.....los stop me han tragado,.., con la pasta que gane con los cortos ibex y dax...


----------



## jayco (12 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> pues al final he cerrado la semana en negativo.......
> 
> vaya desastre, -260pavos.....los stop me han tragado,.., con la pasta que gane con los cortos ibex y dax...



never underestimate tita yellen :no:


----------



## Krim (12 Jul 2014)

Esto del QE...Igual es que soy bobo y no me entero de nada pero puestos a fabricar euros de la nada. ¿No se podrían dar al contribuyente? Vamos, que la RBU del Pablemos al final no va a ser mas descabellado que esto...

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## silverwindow (12 Jul 2014)

esta cantado que lo del banquito sera la excusa del proximo guano, y luego parriba y vuelta a empezar.

Aunque quizas se el efecto contrario.

O quizas el efecto contrario del efecto contrario del sentimiento inverso que se espera que no pase.::


----------



## Ladrillófilo (12 Jul 2014)

A bestinver les estafaron con lo Pescanova no?

Después de verano me miraré de entrar. Robopoli, tb tengo selfbank, dónde se puede contratar y mirar las comisiones?


----------



## ponzi (12 Jul 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> A bestinver les estafaron con lo Pescanova no?
> 
> Después de verano me miraré de entrar. Robopoli, tb tengo selfbank, dónde se puede contratar y mirar las comisiones?



Si, perdieron algo pero muy poco,como un 1% del fondo, igual que les esta pasando con imtech.Bestinver solo da la opcion de suscribir a traves de ellos directamente.Metavalor si creo que se puede ir a traves de un intermediario (inversis y puede que self...)...pero vamos yo soy de la opinion que para q pagar a un intermediario si puedes ir tu directamente, yo lo he hecho asi.En metavalor mi cartera es 90% internacional 10 nacional.


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Jul 2014)

ponzi & chicos cuando enviais un privado
os sale esto
*One more step
Please complete the security check to access burbuja.info*


----------



## mpbk (12 Jul 2014)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Son casi 4000 con la horquilla en 7250.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



por decir chorradas mejor callarse.


----------



## IRobot (12 Jul 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ponzi & chicos cuando enviais un privado
> os sale esto
> *One more step
> Please complete the security check to access burbuja.info*



A mí también me salió ayer. Creo que le di patrás y luego palante a la página y desapareció. Yellen ser cosas de este servidor tan modelno que nos han puesto ahora.


----------



## Tono (12 Jul 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Como diría el jato: os estáis viniendo arriba bajistillas!



y como siempre, cuando esto se dé la vuelta, huirán cobardemente con la flecha clavada en el culo a sus cavernas.




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Esta el animo bajista, es un hecho. Quizas sea un buen momento para refrescarse con la noticia de la salida a bolsa de El Corte Ingles, empresa casposilla quizás, pero española como ninguna otra. Hacer espacio en vuestras carteras.
> 
> Vozpópuli - El mandato de Pizarro: profesionalizar la gestión de El Corte Inglés y sacar a Bolsa un 25% del capital



calientavalores!!

primer aviso :fiufiu:




Decloban, ya ví las subidas en el boletín de BME. Las smalls cap subieron casi un 0.90% y las medium un 0,5%, así como que ha habido una importante retirada de posiciones cortas.

Sumamos una bajada del VIX ayer del 4%, cierre en verde en USA con volúmenes más que importantes y vemos que todo va coincidiendo. 
Lo que hemos vivido estos días ha sido una recogida de beneficios y no lo que pronostican los profetas del End is Near.

Los infiernos descenderán sobre los mercados en algún momento
...sólo que a lo mejor a algunos ya nos pilla jubilados en Canarias :rolleyea mí para las Maldivas no creo que me llegue)

---------- Post added 12-jul-2014 at 13:08 ----------




vmmp29 dijo:


> ponzi & chicos cuando enviais un privado
> os sale esto
> *One more step
> Please complete the security check to access burbuja.info*



ahí donde te pone lo del security check tienes que poner el nº de la tarjeta de crédito
son 0,5 el mensaje privado, desde lo de Gowex la cosa está mu malita


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (12 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> el oil uk ha roto soporte y puede que baje a 100.
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-jul-2014 at 00:03 ----------
> 
> ...



Lei algo de una nueva regulacion o normativa en 2015 que dejara sin ayudas el cultivo... se puede ir por debajo de 10 sin inmutarse... no tiene barreras de entrada, ni es la mejor del sector parece mas interesante la american british food...

---------- Post added 12-jul-2014 at 14:15 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


> Son casi 4000 con la horquilla en 7250.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Recuerdo hace 7 meses el ibex cayo a 9200 y todos haciendo cabalas de si pararia en los 5000... fue el inicio de la conga bankiera en 0.85-0.90 y buenos euros dio...


----------



## sr.anus (12 Jul 2014)

Buenas tardes a todos hamijos, despues de 10 dias desconectado del mundo leo algo de mandrilada deluxe en algo llamado gowes o parecido, voy por la pagina 14, mas de 250 paginas en 10 dias. Si me animo recolectare documentales sobre la burbuja inmo francesa, tienen todavia caidita, ellos hablan de crisis y a me da la risa. Incluso tienen un programa de television de como adecentar el zulito o madriguera para dar el pase con estilo


----------



## atman (12 Jul 2014)

Tono respecto a los contratos de Futuros, como no sé muy bien a dónde llega usted... tal vez lo mejor sea empezar por el principio...

... no, no voy a empezar hace 13.700 millones de años... aunque visto así hay que asumir que las burbujas y sus estallidos no son sólo normales, sino hasta positivas...

Lo primero es la pasta, o el tamaño de la posición a mercado que toma usted: un contrato estándar sobre el SP se mueve a razón de 250 dólares por punto. Un mini son 50 dólares por punto. Es decir, cada e-mini del SP tiene un valor 98.000-100.000 dólares en estos momentos. ¿Necesita poner usted los 100k encima de la mesa para comprar ese contrato? No, claro, puede usted pedir prestado el dinero, apalancarse. La mayoría de los brokers le van a permitir comprar a crédito, pero le van a exigir unas garantías mínimas sobre esta posición particular y/o sobre el total de sus posiciones. Además, el mercado de futuros, tambien tiene unos límites, unas garantías mínimas que tiene usted que depositar. ¿cuanto? ¿como? Pues cada casa tiene sus historias y depende tambien de si tiene más cosas con ellos, etc... Pero échele que apalancamientos del 50-60-70%, lo que sería entre un x2 y un x3 de su inversión, es lo habitual para posiciones globales, con mínimos que pueden estar en los 10 a 30.000 dólares. Y que para un e-mini anda entre 2.000 y 5.000 dólares, dependiendo de si es intradía, overnight, etc... ¿es mucho, poco...? Todo es relativo. Son unas 5 veces lo que piden para un mini-ibex, pero la tercera parte de un FDAX, así que...

¿y si en lugar de comprar un futuro lo vendo? ¿tengo que poner garantías? Por supuesto, el mercado sigue pudiéndose mover en su contra ¿me pagan ellos a mí? por hacer la respuesta breve, en estos momentos: no, no le pagarán.

¿es caro contratar un futuro? No, no es caro. Aunque depende del broker, entre 1 y 10 euros, incluyendo corretajes y tasas... ¿cuanto cuesta apalancarse? pues del 2 al 12% de interés, así de pequeña es la horquilla... yo estoy en el 6,75-7,00%.

Edito: Una cosa importante: los contratos, a diferencia de las acciones, tienen un vencimiento. Si quiere mantener una posición más allá de la fecha de vencimiento de su contrato, tiene usted que adquirir un contrato con una fecha de vencimiento posterior, aunque si trata usted de irse muy adelante en el tiempo... se encontrará con problemas de liquidez. Lo normal es indicar el siguiente vencimiento y listo. Y claro, tambien hay que pagar.

¿que brokers usar? Mi caso es un tanto particular y no sirve aquí, pero en interné los de Interactive Brokers se han hecho un buen hueco en el mercado. Mucha gente dice que son muy baratos... y así se venden ellos. Yo digo que dependerá de la operación que haga, pero que en general no me lo parecen. Yo diría que más que por precio, es importante la cantidad de mercados que tocan a un precio medio razonable. La alternativa es abrirse cuenta en varias casas, buscando lo mejor de cada una y buscando cubrir con una lo que la otra no cubre. Yo, por ejemplo, tengo que tener dos cuentas.

Si trabajar con futuros se le hace cuesta arriba, pero quiere tomar posición en el SP, por ejemplo, para cubrir unas acciones, por un periodo de tiempo corto, puede usar un ETF como el SPY (SPDR S&P 500 ETF) donde cada acción viene a cotizar por la décima parte del índice (más o menos). La alternativa son los CFDs que ya sabe que a mí no me gustan, pero sobre el SP500 pueden ser más "tolerables" que, por ejemplo, sobre el Ibex. Lo digo sobre todo por ese "servicio" que muchos creadores de CFDs dan de "ampliar" los horarios de operativa en los subyacentes más allá de su tiempo de cotización "real", servicio que supongo que es el que genera todas esas quejas respecto que a van a cazarle a uno los stops, etc...

Las dos alternativas tienen pros y contras. Por ejemplo, puede usted tomar posiciones mucho más pequeñas a cambio de pagar más por ellas.

En fín, es una idea general... espero no haber metido la pata demasiado. Ahora releo por si acaso... tenga en cuenta que yo no soy ningún experto y que he ido aprendiendo "cosas" a lo largo de los años, a base de prueba y error.


----------



## egarenc (12 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Si, perdieron algo pero muy poco,como un 1% del fondo, igual que les esta pasando con imtech.Bestinver solo da la opcion de suscribir a traves de ellos directamente.Metavalor si creo que se puede ir a traves de un intermediario (inversis y puede que self...)...pero vamos yo soy de la opinion que para q pagar a un intermediario si puedes ir tu directamente, yo lo he hecho asi.En metavalor mi cartera es 90% internacional 10 nacional.



Ponzi , después de la experiencia con Bestinver ( respecto al tiempo de apertura de cuenta), lo de Selfbank y Meta me ha parecido una gloria


----------



## bertok (12 Jul 2014)

Mercados apalancados: fascinantes, metódicos y no aptos para soberbios. El principal enemigo es uno mismo.

Un forero de los últimos años lo tuvo que dejar perdiendo una garantía de 50.000 USD.

A sangre se aprenden conceptos como Margin Call y Stop Loss.

Son palabras mayores


----------



## Namreir (12 Jul 2014)

Yo hace tiempo que no apalanco, no merece la tension que genera.


----------



## FranR (12 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Escenario 2014
> BAJISTA OBJETIVO 9030
> PRIMER SEMESTRE
> Máximo anual
> ...



OS recuerdo el contexto de estos niveles. Se dieron en Enero y para resumir... se dijo primer semestre alcista con un máximo de 10.960 (error. por no buscar segunda proyección). 
Segundo semestre bajista con esos objetivos.


----------



## ponzi (12 Jul 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> Ponzi , después de la experiencia con Bestinver ( respecto al tiempo de apertura de cuenta), lo de Selfbank y Meta me ha parecido una gloria



En Bestinver se toman las cosas con calma,entre la apertura de cuenta y el envio de claves tardan mas o menos 15-30 días.En metavalor solo tardaron 4 días, eso si sin intermediarios.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (12 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> En Bestinver se toman las cosas con calma,entre la apertura de cuenta y el envio de claves tardan mas o menos 15-30 días.En metavalor solo tardaron 4 días, eso si sin intermediarios.



Metagestion gestiona capitaliza poco comparada con Bestinver


----------



## Claca (12 Jul 2014)

IBEX:







Lo que comenté. La pérdida de los 10.300 indica corrección, en mi opinión hasta los 9.200 como objetivo probable, perforando el canal que se podría dar por finiquitado debido al fallo del tercer impulso.


----------



## Tono (12 Jul 2014)

Muchísmas gracias Atman.
...sobre todo gracias por incidir en dónde están los principales peligros de estos productos y cuales son los puntos clave que encarecen las operaciones. De poco sirve tener buenos aciertos si no gestionas bien el capital, o de nada sirve tener mucho dinero si no gestionas bien el riesgo.

LLevo tiempo dándole vueltas a este tema y tengo claro que como pequeño ahorrador hay que saber protegerse, así como rentabilizar el dinero tanto cuando las bolsas suben como cuando bajan. 
No dominar ambos aspectos sería estar muy limitado y no aprovechar adecuadamente lo que un mercado ofrece.

Aunque la teoría se aprende pronto, luego hay que aplicarla y la experiencia sólo la da el meterte en ello y mejor cuantos menos fallos se tenga desde el principio.:: 
De momento voy a abrir un par de cuentas demo y como mínimo me pasaré un par de añitos entrenando... más o menos el tiempo que tendremos que aguantar a Bertok gritando que viene el lobo hasta que sea verdad...:rolleye:

Puede que nadie se lo crea, éste es el primer año que he empezado a gestionar mi cartera de valores de forma activa. Acumulo la increíble cantidad de operaciones de 8 VENTAS EN 6 AÑOS. Este es todo mi bagage y experiencia en el mundo de la bolsa, cualquiera de los que está aquí en el hilo me ganáis por goleada.
He tardado 5 años en atreverme a operar con acciones y arriesgarme a salir y entrar en los valores buscando máximos y mínimos. De 2008 al 2013 lo único que hice fue acumular acciones y dejar que cogieran polvo mientras cobraba dividendo. 
Eso sí, me he empapado del movimiento de los mercados y hartado de hacer papertrading para calcular lo que hubiera pasado si hubiera hecho esto o aquello... y juro por mis muertos que pasé varios meses probando con el AT, hasta que llegué a la conclusión de que para saber con certeza solamente lo que queda a la izquierda del gráfico, no hace falta tanta raya de colores... 





bertok dijo:


> Mercados apalancados: fascinantes, metódicos y no aptos para soberbios. El principal enemigo es uno mismo.
> 
> Un forero de los últimos años lo tuvo que dejar perdiendo una garantía de 50.000 USD.
> 
> ...



Exagerado que eres. 
Todo estará en la mesura y prudencia que uno tenga. Las cosas son buenas o malas según el uso que hagas de ellas.
Los productos apalancados, por lo que he leído, pueden ser utilizados para practicar gambling suicida o bien para protegerte y gestionar riesgos. Evidentemente a mí lo primero no me interesa.
Por supuesto aquí el uso de SL y de medir hasta el céntimo cada movimiento tiene que ser fundamental.

...supongo que el ir pasando desde operar con valores sueltos a operar con índices es una evolución natural... y que no todos valdremos para ello
...o que el éxito en una cosa no asegura que lo tengas en otra.:


----------



## ponzi (12 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Metagestion gestiona capitaliza poco comparada con Bestinver



Asi es,muchisimo menos.La diferencia entre el dinero gestionado debe ser 100-200 mill frente a mas de 10000 mill.Bestinver tiene mas capacidad para diversificar la cartera asi como para hablar con los directivos de las empresas.Bestinfond es un fondo mas estable que Metavalor tanto por el dinero que mueve, sus clientes,su historia asi como por toda la gente que esta detras.Bestinver con solo 1% de la cartera ya estan invirtiendo varios millones de euros.Por otro lado la infraestructura no es la misma, en bestinver hasta tienen a un chino en shanghai mientras q en metagestion solo cuentan con dos gestores.Si vas a invertir mucho dinero, por todas las razones que acabo de explicar creo que es mas sensato ponderar mas a Bestinver (80%-20%).Ademas a mi personalmente no me gusta algunas cosas que se del dueño de metagestion (es un gallego que en su dia se metio en determinadas cosas que no le dejan en demasiado buen lugar), aunque es algo que le doy la importancia justa porque se que los gestores actuan de forma independiente y dentro de los fondos solo hay acciones


----------



## paulistano (12 Jul 2014)

Bertokkkk, Pirataaaaaa.....que estamos de finde::







[YOUTUBE]ufUQWpEkbf0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tarrito (12 Jul 2014)

mega off topic sabadeño ... como se lo he comentado a la contraria y me ha puesto cara de :| + : lo comento por aquí

pues salgo a caminar por la montaña (según Tono no llegaría ni a colina ienso: ) y el camino de ida, me encuentro una moneda de 1 franco suizo ... y pienso "guay, señal de buena suerte :Baile: " ...

PEROOOOOO es que a la vuelta, me he encontrado una moneda de 1 yuan ... yo con cara de ::

Os aseguro que es la purita verdad... que si fuera para trollear me lo hubiera kurrado algo más

¿señales divinas? ¿me voy a forrar? 
¿o es para que me confíe en mi buena suerte y Macunda (eras así??) me haga un "trabajito personal"?

¿alguna explicación lógica?


----------



## Muttley (12 Jul 2014)

Una pregunta a los expertos

La única forma de posicionarse corto en un índice o materia prima sin apalancarse es adquirir ETFs inversos o hay alguna otra forma?

Gracias


----------



## paulistano (12 Jul 2014)

Muttley dijo:


> Una pregunta a los expertos
> 
> La única forma de posicionarse corto en un índice o materia prima sin apalancarse es adquirir ETFs inversos o hay alguna otra forma?
> 
> Gracias



Yo no controlo de esos temas, pero que yo sepa con CFD y con Warrants también se puede hacer sin apalancarse.

Pero huye de los warrants.

Se comentó por aquí, creo que fue juanfer....que era mejor operar con futuros.


----------



## Tono (12 Jul 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> mega off topic sabadeño ... como se lo he comentado a la contraria y me ha puesto cara de :| + : lo comento por aquí
> 
> pues salgo a caminar por la montaña (según Tono no llegaría ni a colina ienso: ) y el camino de ida, me encuentro una moneda de 1 franco suizo ... y pienso "guay, señal de buena suerte :Baile: " ...
> 
> ...



que a lo tonto has empezado a andar y sin darte cuenta has pasado de los Alpes suizos y llegado al Himalaya...

para regresar te aconsejo que atajes por el Outback, seguro que encuentras algún dólar australiano


----------



## tarrito (12 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> que a lo tonto has empezado a andar y sin darte cuenta has pasado de los Alpes suizos y llegado al Himalaya...
> 
> para regresar te aconsejo que atajes por el Outback, seguro que encuentras algún dólar australiano



pues le aseguro que es verdad ... y son tonterías como éstas las que me alegran el día


----------



## FranR (12 Jul 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> mega off topic sabadeño ... como se lo he comentado a la contraria y me ha puesto cara de :| + : lo comento por aquí
> 
> pues salgo a caminar por la montaña (según Tono no llegaría ni a colina ienso: ) y el camino de ida, me encuentro una moneda de 1 franco suizo ... y pienso "guay, señal de buena suerte :Baile: " ...
> 
> ...



Te has tenido que agachar a recogerlos ¿Tienes molestias en el ojal?

8:


----------



## Tono (12 Jul 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> pues le aseguro que es verdad ... y son tonterías como éstas las que me alegran el día



pues yo voy a salir ahora mismo, una horita de paseo y luego a ver el partido
aunque lo que suelo encontrar son jabalises 
sí, es verdad, las pequeñas cosas son las que nos hacen felices


----------



## egarenc (12 Jul 2014)

opulencia o cuencarrocismo, proximamente tendrás que tomar una decisión importante en tu vida....cual será tu elección? /mode bruja lola off/


----------



## atman (12 Jul 2014)

Muttley dijo:


> Una pregunta a los expertos
> 
> La única forma de posicionarse corto en un índice o materia prima sin apalancarse es adquirir ETFs inversos o hay alguna otra forma?
> 
> Gracias



A ver... el apalancamiento es algo opcional, no obligatorio. Quiero decir, el hecho de que tu broker te cape 4.000 euros, no significa que tú no puedas tener los otros XX.000 en la cuenta y asumir que están para lo que están. Y luego dar un pasito más y, por ejemplo, tratar se sacarle un x% vía bono para compensar. O cubrir la posi con alguna opción.

Sí el apalancamiento es peligroso porque mucha gente acaba perdiendo de vista las cantidades que realmente maneja. Algunas plataformas de brokers por ahí... son bastante hábiles en "facilitar" esa percepción. Por eso he empezado por explicarle a Tono de qué cantidades hablamos. ¿que el SP no se va a cero? Vale. SAN, en teoría, tampoco. Por mucho que vayas apalancado y la hayas comprado usando sólo 2 euros/acción, la acción sigue cotizando a 8 y se moverá en relación a esos 8 y no a tus 2. Así que el día que tenga un meneo del 3%, que puede ser perfectamente normal... tu posición se habrá movido un 12%.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jul 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> mega off topic sabadeño ... como se lo he comentado a la contraria y me ha puesto cara de :| + : lo comento por aquí
> 
> pues salgo a caminar por la montaña (según Tono no llegaría ni a colina ienso: ) y el camino de ida, me encuentro una moneda de 1 franco suizo ... y pienso "guay, señal de buena suerte :Baile: " ...
> 
> ...











FranR dijo:


> Te has tenido que agachar a recogerlos ¿Tienes molestias en el ojal?
> 
> 8:



Me lo has quitado de los dedos....

Para buen augurio el águila que he visto mientras corría esta mañana, y sin tener que agacharme!!



Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## atman (12 Jul 2014)

Hablando de intereses y de la suspensión de CYNK, otro aviso, sacado de ZH, como no.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Hablando de intereses y de la suspensión de CYNK, otro aviso, sacado de ZH, como no.



Como dijo el sabio fronchi sin fronteras: que ponga anuncios en las farolas a ver si pica alguien.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## atman (12 Jul 2014)

Las cifras actuales pudieran ser algo medias-altas... para un ciclo medio-optimista... el problema es que estamos en un hoyo...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jul 2014)

LOL sale un tio en lasexta "estafado" por gowex :: , va a tapada y voz distorsionada para que su familia no se entere que ha palmado 15k€ ::

Y yo me pregunto, ¿Si hubiera ganado pasta lo compartiría?


Offtopic: Me cuentan amigos militares que se están preparando para ir de misión a....Polonia!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (12 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> A ver... el apalancamiento es algo opcional, no obligatorio. Quiero decir, el hecho de que tu broker te cape 4.000 euros, no significa que tú no puedas tener los otros XX.000 en la cuenta y asumir que están para lo que están. Y luego dar un pasito más y, por ejemplo, tratar se sacarle un x% vía bono para compensar. O cubrir la posi con alguna opción.
> 
> Sí el apalancamiento es peligroso porque mucha gente acaba perdiendo de vista las cantidades que realmente maneja. Algunas plataformas de brokers por ahí... son bastante hábiles en "facilitar" esa percepción. Por eso he empezado por explicarle a Tono de qué cantidades hablamos. ¿que el SP no se va a cero? Vale. SAN, en teoría, tampoco. Por mucho que vayas apalancado y la hayas comprado usando sólo 2 euros/acción, la acción sigue cotizando a 8 y se moverá en relación a esos 8 y no a tus 2. Así que el día que tenga un meneo del 3%, que puede ser perfectamente normal... tu posición se habrá movido un 12%.



Los CFDs son para *especular con un dinero que no tienes*.

Te juegas una garantía, que para tu patrimonio no es desdeñable. Aquí ya no vale esperar o ir sin Stop Loss (conviene que cada uno revise sus conceptos y creencias sobre los SL y la volatilidad del mercado).

Una sola vez que te muestres indisciplinado corres el riesgo de entrar en margin call y se acabó el juego. Es algo serio y no vale el mirar los resultados ni la infravaloración ni fundamentales .... es gestionar la volatilidad para que no te salte la garantía.

He conocido y conozco a traders que sabiendo que no son disciplinados. Para solventarlo, juegan cantidades pequeñas a nivel de garantía. Peazo de gañanes cuando podrían jugar la posición completa fuera de CFDs ::::::

Típica gansada de dummies.

))) ahora voy entendiendo el concepto de riesgo que tienen algunos foreros. Se avienen jornadas de trading de verdad, apasionantes, de peligro y habrá foreros que pasarán a lado oscuro.

El apocalipsis termina siendo una medida defensiva en un mundo de One Shoot


----------



## mpbk (12 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> OS recuerdo el contexto de estos niveles. Se dieron en Enero y para resumir... se dijo primer semestre alcista con un máximo de 10.960 (error. por no buscar segunda proyección).
> Segundo semestre bajista con esos objetivos.



no pasa nada, para esto estoy aqui, para dar la resistencia buena.....al tick

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ue-pena-se-a-11200-a-subir-aguachurrooss.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...9730-ibex-confirma-rotura-y-se-a-11200-a.html


----------



## The Hellion (12 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Hablando de intereses y de la suspensión de CYNK, otro aviso, sacado de ZH, como no.


----------



## paulistano (12 Jul 2014)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Lo que nadie espera... el super pato Negro: La FED se declara en quiebra..... porque detecta que ha perdido el Oro que tenía encomendado custodiar.



Te lo muevo al subforo de conspiraciones)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Te lo muevo al subforo de conspiraciones)



Super-conspiraciones. La fed nunca admitiría nada de eso!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Tono (12 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> LOL sale un tio en lasexta "estafado" por gowex :: , va a tapada y voz distorsionada para que su familia no se entere que ha palmado 15k€ ::
> 
> Y yo me pregunto, ¿Si hubiera ganado pasta lo compartiría?
> 
> ...



Diles que la butifarra está asquerosa y que el pa amb tomàquet te lo cobran aprecio de percebes de Malpica


voy a ver el partido... ¿cuántos le caerán hoy a Brasil?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (12 Jul 2014)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Empezando con Espirito Santo, puede venir una bandada de patos negros por el horizonte... que incluya el pete de Portugal, P.e.
> 
> Lo que nadie espera... el super pato Negro: La FED se declara en quiebra..... porque detecta que ha perdido el Oro que tenía encomendado custodiar.



Para esos son los portaaviones para que sigas comprando dolares


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Diles que la butifarra está asquerosa y que el pa amb tomàquet te lo cobran aprecio de percebes de Malpica



Eso he pensado yo luego, que lo mismo era un nombre en clave...lol

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (12 Jul 2014)

Negro, lo puto crack.

Los profetas nunca fueron reconocidos en su tierra.

C U in da jel madfakr


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jul 2014)

A ver, que en la fed no hay oro lo saben hasta los indios amazónicos. Otra tema es que todavía no convenga hacer ver que el rey está en bolas.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Namreir (12 Jul 2014)

ya van dos


----------



## SPK (12 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Muchísmas gracias Atman.
> ...sobre todo gracias por incidir en dónde están los principales peligros de estos productos y cuales son los puntos clave que encarecen las operaciones. De poco sirve tener buenos aciertos si no gestionas bien el capital, o de nada sirve tener mucho dinero si no gestionas bien el riesgo.
> 
> LLevo tiempo dándole vueltas a este tema y tengo claro que como pequeño ahorrador hay que saber protegerse, así como rentabilizar el dinero tanto cuando las bolsas suben como cuando bajan.
> ...



Yo probé a operar el mini ibex y para mí era un sinvivir.Cuando perdía 50 míseros euros me entraba la paranoia que el movimiento en mi contra iba a ser continuo y que no iba a cerrar a tiempo,todo el rato mirando la pantalla...Con las acciones las bajadas pues no me alegran yendo largo pero salvo si la empresa tuviera peligro de quiebra pues estoy tranquilo ::


----------



## egarenc (12 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Offtopic: Me cuentan amigos militares que se están preparando para ir de misión a....Polonia!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey




aqui a los machupichus y aconcaguas del ejersito los acogemos con los brazos abiertos. Pacifismo culo flores.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jul 2014)

Owned brutal a Brasil...

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## mpbk (12 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Owned brutal a Brasil...
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



he ganado porra......estaba claro.

50 euritos, que nunca vienen mal.


----------



## bertok (12 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Owned brutal a Brasil...
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Stick Leg, ¿una peliculona de esas hardcore? :Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## Janus (13 Jul 2014)

La plata anda fuerte. Muestra miedo por otros lares.

Barclays anda desplomandose y viene siendo indicador adelantado los últimos ejercicios. Es muy fiable.

Arch Col puede caer hasta los 2USD. Muy bueno para acumular si llegara ahí.

Lo solar chino puede petar y hacerlo en serio. En este escenario conviene aclarar que petar es pegarse un buen paseo hacia la baja. Fijados que la bajada reciente ya no ya estado acompañada de tanto negativismo. En su día fue así porque querían forzar ventas para que algunos acumulasen sin disparar aún a los valores. Es lo mismo que sucede con el carbón. Por eso súbira y mucho. El supuesto no_mercado y las supuestas operaciones por debajo de costes se voltearán y aparecerá que han inventado el fuego. El mismo timo de siempre.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Jul 2014)

Aahe mismo no caigo en ninguna....


----------



## Xiux (13 Jul 2014)

BRAZIL jojojojojo que rotura de orto con 10 goles en dos partidos de su mundial !!!

Hasta el NYTimes hizo eco del nuevo himno

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/10/w...g-of-brazils-humiliation-in-advance.html?_r=1

Vamos mañana


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (13 Jul 2014)

Barcelona es bona quan la bossa sona! Viva las guiris!


---------- Post added 13-jul-2014 at 02:38 ----------

Respecto a cfds o futuros indices:
Dormir en 100% liquidez
No operar fuera del horario oficial
Buscar broker con spread dax 1 punto
Aplicar money management 2% capital maxima perdida
No operar noticias.
Leerse todos los posts d pollastre y franr
No hacer puto caso a fundamentales
El mayor problema no es el sistema, es tu cabeza
No hacer caso a lo que leas en internet
El apalancamiento depende d tu capital
Para mas info, twiter, alli hay mucha info, buena y gratis.

Viva los mojitos y las guiris!!

---------- Post added 13-jul-2014 at 02:39 ----------

Piraton: no seas tan estirado!! 

---------- Post added 13-jul-2014 at 02:41 ----------

Bertok: deja de dar la lata. El sp subira como la espuma y tu seguiras en tu trinchera. Be happy my friend!


----------



## ane agurain (13 Jul 2014)

bueno, me pongo al día



decloban dijo:


> Ebro a falta de ver como cierre el viernes próximo puede dar señal de abrir cortos. EL CPM sigue siendo verde pero el resto da señales de cortos.
> 
> Importante que cierre por debajo de 15,25 en semanal.



puedes poner un gráfico con opinión tuya?
a mí me da rebote inminente, lo que no sé es hasta dónde. igual los suficiente para salirse dignamente?










ni un thanks tuvo esta foto de Irobot. Lo decía por lo que se lee en el espejo. Debe ser que a ciertas horas el cerebro funciona al revés.





Monlovi dijo:


> mega off topic sabadeño ... como se lo he comentado a la contraria y me ha puesto cara de :| + : lo comento por aquí
> 
> pues salgo a caminar por la montaña (según Tono no llegaría ni a colina ienso: ) y el camino de ida, me encuentro una moneda de 1 franco suizo ... y pienso "guay, señal de buena suerte :Baile: " ...
> 
> ...




Debe de ser el millonario ese que va escondiendo dinero










creo que es lo mejor del finde. yo, gacela crunchy crunhy, coincido



amanecemos con que un grande dice que queda petróleo para 50 años












sobre movimiento de tropas de la otan al este de europa y su repercusión en bolsas: la población civil está abandonando Donetsk, 1 millón de habitantes tiene

y no olvidemos en perspectiva:
Shell to break Gazprom gas monopoly in Ukraine


----------



## ponzi (13 Jul 2014)

Janus dijo:


> La plata anda fuerte. Muestra miedo por otros lares.
> 
> Barclays anda desplomandose y viene siendo indicador adelantado los últimos ejercicios. Es muy fiable.
> 
> ...



Ten cuidado porque darse un buen paseo a la baja no es el peor de los escenarios...El peor es que asistamos por culpa de las multas y la deuda acumulada a *posibles ampliaciones de capital* y mas con unas capitalizaciones tan bajas. Esto sucede cuando un negocio no genera caja, en Imtech va a pasar lo mismo, es el circulo virtuoso de la deuda.
Por lo demás tienes mucha razón, de hecho ANR esta renunciando a muchísimos proyectos porque solo se esta centrando en los mejores,la gran pregunta es si aguantaran los dos años que le quedan a Obama sin ampliaciones de capital,


----------



## bertok (13 Jul 2014)

Montoro les desea buenos días :8::8::8:

*"En la política estamos voluntarios. Las quejas de la política me resultan chirriantes. Todos estamos voluntarios. Desde el presidente del Gobierno al último concejal. Todos estamos porque entendemos que vale la pena estar porque da sentido. Tal como están saliendo las cosas creo que vale la pena estar haciendo esa labor, ese trabajo. No hay que esperar la recompensa. Eso en la otra vida."*


----------



## ane agurain (13 Jul 2014)

que son voluntarios ya lo sabemos


----------



## decloban (13 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> bueno, me pongo al día
> puedes poner un gráfico con opinión tuya?
> a mí me da rebote inminente, lo que no sé es hasta dónde. igual los suficiente para salirse dignamente?



El gráfico poco aporta de lo que ya he comentado anteriormente. Desde finales de año se ha marcado un lateral y ahora esta a punto de cerrar en semanal por debajo del mínimo de 52 semanas, 15,25.

Para mi esta siguiendo todas las fases de Weinstein por lo que ahora viene la fase 4.













Yo no entiendo de rebotes pero si a ti te marca que habrá uno mi apuesta es que debería de tocar los 16,15.

Las claves son, cerrar en semanal por encima de 17,26 que pasaría de fase 3 a 2 (a veces ocurre).

Si cierra en semanal por debajo de 15,25 lo tiene todo para abrir cortos pensando a medio plazo (fase 4).

Todo lo demás es seguir en lateral (fase 3). Y por cierto el 15,25 y 17,26 van variando de valor cada semana.


----------



## tarrito (13 Jul 2014)

UUuuppp

después de comer, saldré a dar un paseo montañero ... como no encuentre una mísera lira italiana, monto una plataforma en protesta  

me vais a pagar las moneditas entre tod@s :no: ienso:


----------



## atman (13 Jul 2014)

Pueden descargarse el informe completo aquí:

https://www.jpmorganfunds.com/blobcontentheader/202/900/1158474868049_jp-littlebook.pdf

La "foto" es eso, una foto de situación, lo interesante viene después.


----------



## jayco (13 Jul 2014)

ienso:


----------



## sr.anus (13 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Pueden descargarse el informe completo aquí:
> 
> https://www.jpmorganfunds.com/blobcontentheader/202/900/1158474868049_jp-littlebook.pdf
> 
> La "foto" es eso, una foto de situación, lo interesante viene después.



ese grafico lo llevamos viendo un año (si no es mas) a ver quien es el guapo que adivina el punto de giro del sp, muchos (muchisisisimos) osos han muerto intentando adivinarlo, yo mismo este año he palmado demasiado con los cortos. De hecho me he convencido a mi mismo de solo utilizarlos para cubrir la cartera de mis nietos.


----------



## bertok (13 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Pueden descargarse el informe completo aquí:
> 
> https://www.jpmorganfunds.com/blobcontentheader/202/900/1158474868049_jp-littlebook.pdf
> 
> La "foto" es eso, una foto de situación, lo interesante viene después.



La subida apenas ha comenzado.

Estamos ante un nuevo paradigma de mercado que llevará al SP500 a los 14.000 ienso:


----------



## Janus (13 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Ten cuidado porque darse un buen paseo a la baja no es el peor de los escenarios...El peor es que asistamos por culpa de las multas y la deuda acumulada a *posibles ampliaciones de capital* y mas con unas capitalizaciones tan bajas. Esto sucede cuando un negocio no genera caja, en Imtech va a pasar lo mismo, es el circulo virtuoso de la deuda.
> Por lo demás tienes mucha razón, de hecho ANR esta renunciando a muchísimos proyectos porque solo se esta centrando en los mejores,la gran pregunta es si aguantaran los dos años que le quedan a Obama sin ampliaciones de capital,



That's the fact, my friend!

Tienen el negocio super optimizado a nivel de costes de forma que cuando mejore el precio de venta del carbón van a salir como un cohete.

Recuerda, en Walter por cada dolar que mejore la venta del MET, el ebitda sube 10 millones.

Es un tema de timing.

---------- Post added 13-jul-2014 at 15:38 ----------

Venga, que hace tiempo que no os doy de lo que necesitáis.

[YOUTUBE]xYqE5g79Hi0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## egarenc (13 Jul 2014)

ponzi, Adidas...buena entrada sobre 70? (mínimos de año y pico)


----------



## @@strom (13 Jul 2014)

¿Nadie sigue deutsche boerse?
Esta baratita y parece que va a seguir bajando. Cotiza a per 13 mientras que bme cotiza a per 18.
Por cierto bestinver lleva toda la semana soltando papeles de bme....han vendido un montón.


----------



## elpatatero (13 Jul 2014)

¿Por que creeis que la bolsa va a seguir subiendo?,dejen de especular,el colapso es inminente.

---------- Post added 13-jul-2014 at 15:46 ----------

La ltro de Dragui es un timo y Usa ya a dejar la compra de bonos, dejen de engañarse,vuestro futuro es una mierda como el mio en 3años.

---------- Post added 13-jul-2014 at 15:56 ----------

Estan cerrando todas las empresas mientras vosotros arriesgais vuestro capital para soñar con una vida burguesa de yates y champan que nunca tendreis y que os van a expoliar los que manejan la bolsa,en 2 años estais desplumados y recordando lo tontos que fuisteis siendo unos asquerosos especuladores capitalistas mientras veis a la gente buscando comida en la basura por no haber luchado por un mundo nuevo.


----------



## egarenc (13 Jul 2014)

elpatatero dijo:


> ¿Por que creeis que la bolsa va a seguir subiendo?,dejen de especular,el colapso es inminente.
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-jul-2014 at 15:46 ----------
> 
> ...



no te cansas? ya hace una semana de lo de Gowex, ves al psicologo que el tema empieza a ser grave. ienso:


----------



## elpatatero (13 Jul 2014)

Vuestros hijos os despreciaran cuando pasen hambre por haber estado especulando en una bolsa de criminales capitalistas en vez de luchar por sus derechos aunque sea acudiendo a una simple manifestacion contra el paro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Jul 2014)

Ha dicho la palabra que empieza por y.....


Al ignore el voluntarioso samaritano acogedor de pobres en su casa....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## elpatatero (13 Jul 2014)

Para plantarle cara a la elite no hace falta que acoja a nadie en mi casa ni que vista con taparrabos ,se llama solidaridad y lucha por un futuro digno para nuestros hijos.


----------



## sr.anus (13 Jul 2014)

elpatatero dijo:


> Vuestros hijos os despreciaran cuando pasen hambre por haber estado especulando en una bolsa de criminales capitalistas en vez de luchar por sus derechos aunque sea acudiendo a una simple manifestacion contra el paro.









el cupo de catastrofistas en este hilo esta lleno y...

put your money where your mouth is

corra, forrese


----------



## Janus (13 Jul 2014)

Ya sabes: manifiestate y levanta las manos al grito de "estas son mis armas".
Luego vuelve a votar a la trotona ppsoe y quedarte orgulloso de lo que llevais años y años haciendo.

A una manifestación ...... le manda huevos.


----------



## bertok (13 Jul 2014)

El forero os está enviando la señal divina y lo maltratáis.

Poco os va a pasar ....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El forero os está enviando la señal divina y lo maltratáis.
> 
> Poco os va a pasar ....



Berktroll que te baneo....::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## elpatatero (13 Jul 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Ya sabes: manifiestate y levanta las manos al grito de "estas son mis armas".
> Luego vuelve a votar a la trotona ppsoe y quedarte orgulloso de lo que llevais años y años haciendo.
> 
> A una manifestación ...... le manda huevos.




Confundes la mierda del 15m con otras cosas,pero tranquilo que a ti tambien te llegara tu turno aunque ahora seas un pequeñoburgues que se cree Onassis por tener cuatro perras acumuladas,el motor de la historia es la lucha de clases y tu seras un muerto de hambre en pocos años si no eres del grupo del 1%.


----------



## egarenc (13 Jul 2014)

venga va, porra para que elpatatero se de cuenta que no todo gira alrededor de la bolsa y que no somos una especie de ludópatas 

egarenc: Alemania 2 - Argentina 1


----------



## paulistano (13 Jul 2014)

egarenc: Alemania 2 - Argentina 1
Paulistano: Alemania 2 - Argentina 0


----------



## Janus (13 Jul 2014)

Eres bastante descortes pero has de saber que mis 28 cm me servirán para dar placer a las rajitas de las chatis del 1% y a las bocas de los pregoneros que tantos y tantos consejos dan.


----------



## sr.anus (13 Jul 2014)

egarenc: Alemania 2 - Argentina 1
Paulistano: Alemania 2 - Argentina 0
sr.anus: Alemania 3 - Argentina 2


----------



## Namreir (13 Jul 2014)

argentina 1 alemania 0


----------



## paulistano (13 Jul 2014)

Nam copia el resto de resultados junto al tuyo.

Asi visualizamos mejor al final de cara al premio


----------



## Namreir (13 Jul 2014)

No puedo, estoy con una mierda de movil y con una muerda de conexion


----------



## The Hellion (13 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El forero os está enviando la señal divina y lo maltratáis.
> 
> Poco os va a pasar ....


----------



## ane agurain (13 Jul 2014)

egarenc: Alemania 2 - Argentina 1
Paulistano: Alemania 2 - Argentina 0
sr.anus: Alemania 3 - Argentina 2
nam: argentina 1 alemania 0
ane agurain: 2-2




elpatatero dijo:


> Vuestros hijos os despreciaran cuando pasen hambre por haber estado especulando en una bolsa de criminales capitalistas en vez de luchar por sus derechos aunque sea acudiendo a una simple manifestacion contra el paro.


----------



## Gonzalor (13 Jul 2014)

elpatatero dijo:


> Vuestros hijos os despreciaran cuando pasen hambre por haber estado especulando en una bolsa de criminales capitalistas en vez de luchar por sus derechos aunque sea acudiendo a una simple manifestacion contra el paro.



...lo harán, a menos que hereden una cartera de acciones que les reporte buenos ingresos mes a mes, una casa en que vivir y estudios universitarios. No es garantía de nada, pero me inspira más confianza eso que los _rebolusionarios_ de boquilla que pretenden cambiar el mundo con dinero ajeno.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Jul 2014)

3 posibles HCH:

BolsaCanaria .info | HCH en ejecución en INDRA
BolsaCanaria .info | FCC y el temor a su desplome
La bolsa por Carlos María: NH Hoteles confirmando HCH


Atentos a poseedores de Gowex en su día:
Gowex: ¿Podrían reclamar los accionistas la nulidad de las operaciones desde el lunes 30 al miércoles 2 de julio?


----------



## Durmiente (13 Jul 2014)

elpatatero dijo:


> Confundes la mierda del 15m con otras cosas,pero tranquilo que a ti tambien te llegara tu turno aunque ahora seas un pequeñoburgues que se cree Onassis por tener cuatro perras acumuladas,el motor de la historia es la lucha de clases y tu seras un muerto de hambre en pocos años si no eres del grupo del 1%.









Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Skhu (13 Jul 2014)

egarenc: Alemania 2 - Argentina 1
Paulistano: Alemania 2 - Argentina 0
sr.anus: Alemania 3 - Argentina 2
nam: argentina 1 alemania 0
ane agurain: 2-2
Skhu: Alemania 4-Argentina 0


----------



## ane agurain (13 Jul 2014)

MAPFRE semanal:






BBVA en soporte:








Bankia:


----------



## Durmiente (13 Jul 2014)

Alemania 1 - 2 Argentina

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300

---------- Post added 13-jul-2014 at 19:42 ----------

(Aunque me gustaría que ganar Alemania. ..) pegadlo alguno que no se pegarlo a las anteri o res con el móvil

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## egarenc (13 Jul 2014)

egarenc: Alemania 2 - Argentina 1
Paulistano: Alemania 2 - Argentina 0
sr.anus: Alemania 3 - Argentina 2
nam: alemania 0 - argentina 1 
ane agurain: 2-2
Skhu: Alemania 4-Argentina 0
durmiente: Alemania 1 - 2 Argentina


----------



## atman (13 Jul 2014)

egarenc: Alemania 2 - Argentina 1
Paulistano: Alemania 2 - Argentina 0
sr.anus: Alemania 3 - Argentina 2
nam: alemania 0 - argentina 1 
ane agurain: 2-2
Skhu: Alemania 4-Argentina 0
durmiente: Alemania 1 - 2 Argentina
Atman: Alemania 1 - Argentina 0


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jul 2014)

La victoria sera para argentina


----------



## ponzi (13 Jul 2014)

egarenc: Alemania 2 - Argentina 1
Paulistano: Alemania 2 - Argentina 0
sr.anus: Alemania 3 - Argentina 2
nam: alemania 0 - argentina 1 
ane agurain: 2-2
Skhu: Alemania 4-Argentina 0
durmiente: Alemania 1 - 2 Argentina
Atman: Alemania 1 - Argentina 0
Ponzi:Alemania 4 - Argentina 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Jul 2014)

egarenc: Alemania 2 - Argentina 1
Paulistano: Alemania 2 - Argentina 0
sr.anus: Alemania 3 - Argentina 2
nam: alemania 0 - argentina 1 
ane agurain: 2-2
Skhu: Alemania 4-Argentina 0
durmiente: Alemania 1 - 2 Argentina
Atman: Alemania 1 - Argentina 0
GT: Alemania 3 - Argentina 1






Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Adicto (13 Jul 2014)

egarenc: Alemania 2 - Argentina 1
Paulistano: Alemania 2 - Argentina 0
sr.anus: Alemania 3 - Argentina 2
nam: alemania 0 - argentina 1 
ane agurain: 2-2
Skhu: Alemania 4-Argentina 0
durmiente: Alemania 1 - 2 Argentina
Atman: Alemania 1 - Argentina 0
GT: Alemania 3 - Argentina 1
Adicto: Alemania 2 - Argentina 7

Me pongo corto en alemanas y largo en argentinas.


----------



## atman (13 Jul 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> ese grafico lo llevamos viendo un año (si no es mas) a ver quien es el guapo que adivina el punto de giro del sp, muchos (muchisisisimos) osos han muerto intentando adivinarlo, yo mismo este año he palmado demasiado con los cortos. De hecho me he convencido a mi mismo de solo utilizarlos para cubrir la cartera de mis nietos.



A ver... el gráfico no dice que estemos en un máximo. Si mira usted el informe para el 2T verá exactamente el mismo. El documento es básicamente un informe de situación, sin proyecciones, predicciones, consejos operativos, ni ná...

Que cada uno saque sus conclusiones. Por ejemplo...








ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (13 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> La victoria sera para argentina




Quiniela de Goldman Sachs para el Mundial: España cae en semifinales y gana Brasil | Mercados | Cinco Días


Si España gana el Mundial la economía se beneficiará casi 1000 millones ? Consumidores ? Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Consumidores en lainformacion.com





Cuando ganó España, el ibex bajó y hubo poco volumen


----------



## Namreir (13 Jul 2014)

Lo de los mundiales y la economia es una magufada sin ningun tipo de evidencia cientifica.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Jul 2014)

Consumo energético Usano....







:fiufiu:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## mpbk (13 Jul 2014)

hola wapos.

estaba mirando las del ibex y salio volumen de las grandes.

telefonica,repsol, gas natural, bbva........no creo que nadie haya comprado ahora.

lo normal es que el ibex bajase a 9870...9450 gap maximo


----------



## Tono (13 Jul 2014)

egarenc: Alemania 2 - Argentina 1
Paulistano: Alemania 2 - Argentina 0
sr.anus: Alemania 3 - Argentina 2
nam: alemania 0 - argentina 1 
ane agurain: 2-2
Skhu: Alemania 4-Argentina 0
durmiente: Alemania 1 - 2 Argentina
Atman: Alemania 1 - Argentina 0
GT: Alemania 3 - Argentina 1
Adicto: Alemania 2 - Argentina 7
Tono: Alemania 4 - Argentina 2 (y Mesi mejor jugador del mundial)


----------



## Galifrey (13 Jul 2014)

egarenc: Alemania 2 - Argentina 1
Paulistano: Alemania 2 - Argentina 0
sr.anus: Alemania 3 - Argentina 2
nam: alemania 0 - argentina 1 
ane agurain: 2-2
Skhu: Alemania 4-Argentina 0
durmiente: Alemania 1 - 2 Argentina
Atman: Alemania 1 - Argentina 0
GT: Alemania 3 - Argentina 1
Adicto: Alemania 2 - Argentina 7
Tono: Alemania 3 - Argentina 2 (y Mesi mejor jugador del mundial)
Galifrey: Alemania 2-Argentina 4


----------



## bertok (13 Jul 2014)

egarenc: Alemania 2 - Argentina 1
Paulistano: Alemania 2 - Argentina 0
sr.anus: Alemania 3 - Argentina 2
nam: alemania 0 - argentina 1 
ane agurain: 2-2
Skhu: Alemania 4-Argentina 0
durmiente: Alemania 1 - 2 Argentina
Atman: Alemania 1 - Argentina 0
GT: Alemania 3 - Argentina 1
Adicto: Alemania 2 - Argentina 7
Tono: Alemania 3 - Argentina 2 (y Mesi mejor jugador del mundial)
Galifrey: Alemania 2-Argentina 4
Bertok: Alemania 7 - Argentina 1


----------



## ane agurain (13 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Lo de los mundiales y la economia es una magufada sin ningun tipo de evidencia cientifica.





ganar mundial: fiesta-resaca-opero menos


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (13 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> hola wapos.
> 
> estaba mirando las del ibex y salio volumen de las grandes.
> 
> ...



En nada empieza la temporada de resultados y estan agitando el arbol.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Jul 2014)

egarenc: Alemania 2 - Argentina 1
Paulistano: Alemania 2 - Argentina 0
sr.anus: Alemania 3 - Argentina 2
nam: alemania 0 - argentina 1 
ane agurain: 2-2
Skhu: Alemania 4-Argentina 0
durmiente: Alemania 1 - 2 Argentina
Atman: Alemania 1 - Argentina 0
Ponzi: Alemania 4 - Argentina 2
GT: Alemania 3 - Argentina 1
Adicto: Alemania 2 - Argentina 7
Tono: Alemania 3 - Argentina 2 (y Mesi mejor jugador del mundial)
Galifrey: Alemania 2-Argentina 4
Bertok: Alemania 7 - Argentina 1


----------



## Muttley (13 Jul 2014)

egarenc: Alemania 2 - Argentina 1
Paulistano: Alemania 2 - Argentina 0
sr.anus: Alemania 3 - Argentina 2
nam: alemania 0 - argentina 1 
ane agurain: 2-2
Skhu: Alemania 4-Argentina 0
durmiente: Alemania 1 - 2 Argentina
Atman: Alemania 1 - Argentina 0
GT: Alemania 3 - Argentina 1
Adicto: Alemania 2 - Argentina 7
Tono: Alemania 3 - Argentina 2 (y Mesi mejor jugador del mundial)
Galifrey: Alemania 2-Argentina 4
Bertok: Alemania 7 - Argentina 1
Muttley: Alemania 0- Argentina 0 (gana Alemania por penalties)


----------



## Topongo (13 Jul 2014)

Alemania 2 - Argentina 1
Paulistano: Alemania 2 - Argentina 0
sr.anus: Alemania 3 - Argentina 2
nam: alemania 0 - argentina 1 
ane agurain: 2-2
Skhu: Alemania 4-Argentina 0
durmiente: Alemania 1 - 2 Argentina
Atman: Alemania 1 - Argentina 0
GT: Alemania 3 - Argentina 1
Adicto: Alemania 2 - Argentina 7
Tono: Alemania 3 - Argentina 2 (y Mesi mejor jugador del mundial)
Galifrey: Alemania 2-Argentina 4
Bertok: Alemania 7 - Argentina 1
Muttley: Alemania 0- Argentina 0 (gana Alemania por penalties)
Topongo:Alemania 4-2 argentina


Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Jul 2014)

Metan la de ponzi moñas...

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Jul 2014)

egarenc: Alemania 2 - Argentina 1
Paulistano: Alemania 2 - Argentina 0
sr.anus: Alemania 3 - Argentina 2
nam: alemania 0 - argentina 1 
ane agurain: 2-2
Skhu: Alemania 4-Argentina 0
durmiente: Alemania 1 - 2 Argentina
Atman: Alemania 1 - Argentina 0
*Ponzi:* Alemania 4 - Argentina 2
GT: Alemania 3 - Argentina 1
Adicto: Alemania 2 - Argentina 7
Tono: Alemania 3 - Argentina 2 (y Mesi mejor jugador del mundial)
Galifrey: Alemania 2-Argentina 4
Bertok: Alemania 7 - Argentina 1
Muttley: Alemania 0- Argentina 0 (gana Alemania por penalties
Topongo:Alemania 4-2 argentina
Ajetreo Alemania 1Argentina 0


----------



## mpbk (13 Jul 2014)

ganará argentina, que no os enteráis


----------



## Topongo (13 Jul 2014)

Sorprendente argentina 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vermer (13 Jul 2014)

Ajetreegarenc: Alemania 2 - Argentina 1
Paulistano: Alemania 2 - Argentina 0
sr.anus: Alemania 3 - Argentina 2
nam: alemania 0 - argentina 1
ane agurain: 2-2
Skhu: Alemania 4-Argentina 0
durmiente: Alemania 1 - 2 Argentina
Atman: Alemania 1 - Argentina 0
[B dijo:


> Ponzi:[/B] Alemania 4 - Argentina 2
> GT: Alemania 3 - Argentina 1
> Adicto: Alemania 2 - Argentina 7
> Tono: Alemania 3 - Argentina 2 (y Mesi mejor jugador del mundial)
> ...


----------



## egarenc (13 Jul 2014)

está perdonando Argentina, y cuando perdonas...


----------



## bertok (13 Jul 2014)

Espero que el destino guarde un desenlace cruel a Argentina.

Alemania ha sido la mejor selección del mundial.

El vomitonas ya se ha reído bastante del farsa con su desidia durante toda la temporada. Volver con la copa sería un insulto quién le paga.


----------



## mpbk (13 Jul 2014)

yo sigo al dow jones y tiene que subir a 21000, cuando llegue ahi, a saber donde coño está el nasdaq, a 5000 seguramente.......

acojonante.


----------



## egarenc (13 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Espero que el destino guarde un desenlace cruel a Argentina.
> 
> Alemania ha sido la mejor selección del mundial.
> 
> El vomitonas ya se ha reído bastante del farsa con su desidia durante toda la temporada. Volver con la copa sería un insulto quién le paga.



por estos lares parece que todos tengan bisabuelos argentinos, impresionante. Consideran que si Messi gana el Mundial, se quitara un peso de encima y volverá a ser el antes...no se acuerdan de Romario cuando volvio del mundial de EEUU.

Por eso quiero que gane alemania, por eso y porque los argentnos es que bufff


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Jul 2014)

Germania jugando con fuego....

Y vomititos andando desde hace ya 1h
Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## mpbk (13 Jul 2014)

p.telecom, cuando pase el huracán portugal será para compra MP......si la puedo coger a 1eur será un chollo


----------



## Namreir (13 Jul 2014)

Moralmente soy el ganador de la porra


----------



## Muttley (13 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Moralmente soy el ganador de la porra



En la bolsa no hay ganadores morales porque no hay moral. Solo ganadores...y perdedores.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Jul 2014)

que mascarpone y agujero no estén más que expulsados...


----------



## egarenc (13 Jul 2014)

golazo de Goetze...


the end, porra para Atman


----------



## bertok (13 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> *Espero que el destino guarde un desenlace cruel a Argentina*.
> 
> Alemania ha sido la mejor selección del mundial.
> 
> El vomitonas ya se ha reído bastante del farsa con su desidia durante toda la temporada. Volver con la copa sería un insulto quién le paga.



*Ahí lo tenemos*. ::::::


----------



## ane agurain (13 Jul 2014)

panga y mortadela para argentina, como diría bertok


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Jul 2014)

Well done wratwusters!

And Atman!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## elpatatero (13 Jul 2014)

Podemos apostar ahora entre Argentina y Portugal a ver quien quiebra antes.


----------



## egarenc (13 Jul 2014)

elpatatero dijo:


> Podemos apostar ahora entre Argentina y Portugal a ver quien quiebra antes.



Apuntame Argentina.

Por cierto, dos mundiales seguidos decididos en minuto 116 y 113 respectivamente....casi que la próxima vez nos saltamos los preliminares


----------



## ane agurain (13 Jul 2014)

se supone que argentina tiene una de las mejores delanteras del mundo? pocos goles ha metido no?


----------



## egarenc (13 Jul 2014)

estais viendo las peazo jacas de los alemanes, por feos que sean ellos como p.e. schurler? acojonante


----------



## bertok (13 Jul 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> estais viendo las peazo jacas de los alemanes, por feos que sean ellos como p.e. schurler? acojonante



son seras de luzzzzzzz

---------- Post added 13-jul-2014 at 21:55 ----------

Abuchean a Dilma.

Lo que ha hecho con la clase media de Brasil a la que ha expoliado debiera estar penado.

---------- Post added 13-jul-2014 at 21:57 ----------

jajajaja Messi balón de oro del mundial :XX::XX::XX:

putos drogadictos corruptos.

pero si no ha hecho nada en todo el puto mundial ::::::

jodeos boludos


----------



## ane agurain (13 Jul 2014)

mascherano o el portero alemán han hecho mucho mejor mundial que messi


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> mascherano o el portero alemán han hecho mucho mejor mundial que messi



y robben joder.

:XX::XX::XX: que puto ridículo con ese premio


----------



## egarenc (14 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> jajajaja Messi balón de oro del mundial :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> putos drogadictos corruptos.
> 
> ...




te digo una cosa, el primero que se está cagando en los muertos de los fiferos es Messi, después de perder un mundial toca mucho los eggs esa fanfarria...bueno, a CR7 le encantaría :rolleye:


----------



## ane agurain (14 Jul 2014)

el portero de costa rica, pero no ha llegado lejos. o uno rubio de bélgica...


serán cosas de patrocinadores bertok

---------- Post added 13-jul-2014 at 16:06 ----------

confiamos en del bosque, dice el comentarista...


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> el portero de costa rica, pero no ha llegado lejos. o uno rubio de bélgica...
> 
> 
> serán cosas de patrocinadores bertok



*El catacrock llegará al Mar de Plata*


----------



## atman (14 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Moralmente soy el ganador de la porra



Yayaya... =^_^=


----------



## Janus (14 Jul 2014)

Un abogado aargentino afincado en Chicago me decía recientemente que la Argentina no tiene problema alguno con el tema de la deuda porque el acuerdo con los bonistas se interpreta como que tienen que respetar no pagar mejor a unos que otros y ante ello todos se igualan. Lo que dicen los argentinos es que ellos no pagan diferente de bje a gana si no que es una imposición desde fuera del país por lo que se amparan en que se les obliga desde fuera aunque ellos no quieren.

Veremos. En Argentina, lo se de buena tinta, no se percibe estar en crisis porque la gente ya esta mas que preparada guardan dolares desde hace tiempo. Allí los precios andan muy altos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Jul 2014)

Messi missed one more time...


----------



## mpbk (14 Jul 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> estais viendo las peazo jacas de los alemanes, por feos que sean ellos como p.e. schurler? acojonante



jajajajaja buenorras


----------



## ane agurain (14 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> La victoria sera para argentina


----------



## Xiux (14 Jul 2014)

Bertok Que te den

Somos Subcampeones, algo ligeramente mejor que volver humillados 

Ala Messi, ya puedes seguir vomitando en el Barsa que te han renovado por un paston


----------



## Janus (14 Jul 2014)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Januus: El problema son los dólares.





En Argentina es para quien no los tiene.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (14 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


>



Asi veremos los 12k del ibex jajjaa


----------



## Skhu (14 Jul 2014)

Creo que lo siguiente de la FIFA va ser darle el premio de Juego Limpio a Luis Suarez y el de mejor portero del mundial a Casillas


----------



## ane agurain (14 Jul 2014)

jato, si vas largo, toma protección factor 2000


----------



## amago45 (14 Jul 2014)

El joven que marco el gol y tal ... ... comprensible su estado ... ... y tal ... dichosos mosquitos pican donde uno menos se lo espera ... ...


----------



## Tono (14 Jul 2014)

Buenos días.

Se cumplió la máxima de Gary Lineker: El fútbol es un deporte que juegan 11 contra 11 y siempre gana Alemania.

Ha sido un partidazo, con un Mesi impresionante. 


Los futuros apuntan a apertura con gap al alza. Los alemanes un 0,7% .

*Inditex propone este martes a su junta un 'split' de cinco acciones nuevas por una antigua* 

Inditex propone este martes a su junta un 'split' de cinco acciones nuevas por una antigua


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Jul 2014)

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey

---------- Post added 14-jul-2014 at 08:48 ----------

Tono, estás de coña no?La última hora de partido andando mientras el resto moría por sus compañeros... vomititos tiene un problema. 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Tono (14 Jul 2014)

si la envidia fuera tiña...

los mejores destellos de calidad de la final, 4 goles, una asistencia y luchando como uno más... sigue haciendo historia del fútbol y con sólo 24 años.


no estoy de coña, no. 
No hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver. :cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Jul 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

que buena pinta tiene el comienzo de semana , creo que hoy es el dia del subidon ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> si la envidia fuera tiña...
> 
> los mejores destellos de calidad de la final, 4 goles, una asistencia y luchando como uno más... sigue haciendo historia del fútbol y con sólo 24 años.
> 
> ...



Cuatro goles contra Iran, Serbia y Nigeria. En octavos cero, en cuartos cero, en semifinales cero y en la final cero patatero. Anterior mundial fracaso y en este igual. Si el forofismo fuese ciencia....


27 tacos ya....27 ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Tono (14 Jul 2014)

Joder con el calvo.
Se la ha clavado a todos.




> Banca March es una de las entidades con menos morosidad del sistema: el 5,2% frente al 13,5% de media del sector financiero español. En 2013 ganó 58 millones.
> 
> Fuentes de la entidad mallorquina admiten que nunca pudieron imaginar que los balances de tantos años pudieran estar falseados.



Banca March prestó cinco millones a Gowex cinco días antes del desplome | Economía | EL PAÍS

Este finde leí en algúnlado que el ratio de ingresos por emplaeado de Gowex superaba al de Google, Apple o Microsoft.
Y nadie se daba cuenta...:ouch:

---------- Post added 14-jul-2014 at 09:01 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> que buena pinta tiene el comienzo de semana , creo que hoy es el dia del subidon ienso:



póngase corto, coñio
no nos amargue el inicio de la semana


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Jul 2014)

abandonad toda esperanza bajistillas :no:


----------



## Tono (14 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cuatro goles contra Iran, Serbia y Nigeria. En octavos cero, en cuartos cero, en semifinales cero y en la final cero patatero. Anterior mundial fracaso y en este igual. Si el forofismo fuese ciencia....
> 
> 
> 27 tacos ya....27 ::
> ...



es verdad, son 27

que sí, Pirata... que el que se pica...

Este Mundial ha confirmado la caída como futbolista de Ronaldo y la recuperación Mesi y Neymar. 
He dicho.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> es verdad, son 27
> 
> que sí, Pirata... que el que se pica...
> 
> ...



Bueno...Neymar sí ha estado bien, tiene un gran futuro, pero Messi está a años luz de lo que debería. Esperemos que se recupere. Cristiano ya ha dado todo de sí.

Buenos dias.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Jul 2014)

Pobres March.


----------



## Krim (14 Jul 2014)

Buenos dias. 

Cristiano ya fue, y Messi probablemente también. Ambos con problemas físicos que probablemente no les permitan volver a jugar ni al 80%. 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Durmiente (14 Jul 2014)

Decepcionante Argentina. Especialmente Higuain que, en las grandes ocasiones, no da la talla. Estuvo jugando un tal Messi? Ah, si, es verdad. .. le dieron al final un euro de chocolate. 
Total que gano quien mas se lo ha merecido en el mundial. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## amago45 (14 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Ha sido un partidazo, con un Mesi impresionante.



Messi what ??? ::::::

goles a Irán, Bosnia y Nigeria ... y a partir de ahí corrió los mismos metros y marcó los mismos goles que Diego Costa ha corrido en octavos, cuartos, semis y final ... ... ... merecidísimo balón de oro del mundial ... ... :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> 
> Cristiano ya fue, y Messi probablemente también. Ambos con problemas físicos que probablemente no les permitan volver a jugar ni al 80%.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



Ambos empezaron muy jovenes y han tenido unos últmos 5 o 6 años descomunales. Creo que lo están pagando.


----------



## Robopoli (14 Jul 2014)

Buenos días,
Estoy contrariado. Todo indica que hoy tenemos verdismo por doquier pero mi indicador de sentimiento contrario al sentimiento contario del jato me está generando cierta zozobra...
Veremos como acaba el día...


----------



## Topongo (14 Jul 2014)

Apocalípsis en carbures.... voy a pasar por rankia a ver... las bme no arrancan las muy p....

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Jul 2014)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> El Gato fallaba mucho cuando fue bajista; una vez reconvertido a torox, cuidado con él...., ahora juega con los malox.



son insidias negro del futuro , no era MV el que fallaba , sino el mercado , veo que sigues sin enterarte de na chaval :ouch:


----------



## paulistano (14 Jul 2014)

Buenos días, 

Exijo responsabilidades.....aquí se dijo el viernes que nos hundíamos.

Y resulta que casi un 1% arriba.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Apocalípsis en carbures.... voy a pasar por rankia a ver... las bme no arrancan las muy p....
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Dicen que ha este precio es un chollo...¿Donde habré oido yo eso antes?ienso:


----------



## James Bond (14 Jul 2014)

Ostia vaya carnicería lo de Carbures y en Rankia se ve que no aprenden... ya están algunos dilapidando. Y yo que pensaba que por aquellos lares había cierto nivel.


----------



## Durmiente (14 Jul 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Dicen que ha este precio es un chollo...¿Donde habré oido yo eso antes?ienso:



Eso de "a estos precios" y "chollo" y tal viene hace tiempo del chat de una empresa. .. no se si te suena... se llamaba Terra.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Chila (14 Jul 2014)

No trollees Tono.
Pensaremos que estás calentando a Messi a ver si lo compra algún jeque...


----------



## moisty70 (14 Jul 2014)

Alguno seguís Portugal Telecom?


----------



## ane agurain (14 Jul 2014)

hay que ver cómo acaba la semana, no el día


----------



## mpbk (14 Jul 2014)

largos oil


----------



## paulistano (14 Jul 2014)

Edreams subiendo un 12%


----------



## ponzi (14 Jul 2014)

moisty70 dijo:


> Alguno seguís Portugal Telecom?



Hay que estar fuera,el problema no es Portugal es Oi y Brasil.Deben estar a punto de fusionarse asi que ni con un palo.Mirar la evolucion de la deuda de Oi.Una vez fusionados si la deuda baja entonces habra que mirarla.Ahora mismo es mas sensato tener Tef que PT.


----------



## mpbk (14 Jul 2014)

al dax le ha sentado bien ganar el mundial


----------



## ane agurain (14 Jul 2014)

10670 me da como resistencia. si la superasemos claramente mañana igual cambia algo


----------



## mpbk (14 Jul 2014)

oleeeeeee el oil, hoy si k si.

stop en minimos ya.

---------- Post added 14-jul-2014 at 10:34 ----------




moisty70 dijo:


> Alguno seguís Portugal Telecom?



si 

le queda bajada.
ya indicaré compra en minimos, como siempre.


----------



## IRobot (14 Jul 2014)

Buenos días queridos conforeros,

Entro y veo que le han cera a Messi una vez más y me animo a dar también mi punto de vista. 

¿Que Messi no está en su mejor forma física? De acuerdo ¿Que se merece que los madridistas del foro la tomen con él cada vez que pierde un partido? Pues no, sobretodo porque cuando pasa con Ronaldo nadie dice ni pío por aquí. Veo un trato muy diferente pese a haber quedado subcampeón del Mundial. Por poner un ejemplo, después de la goleada de Alemania a Portugal (4-0), el entrenador de esta última reconoció que habían goleado aprovechando que ni Cristiano ni Nani bajaban nunca a defender tras perder la pelota:

Joachim Low criticó a Cristiano Ronaldo tras la goleada de Alemania | Depor.pe

Y por aquí no se comentó ni mú, a pesar de apuntarlo directamente a él y de meterles 4.
Eso sí, si llegar a pasar con Messi, la que se llegaría a liar, aquí y en la prensa "nacional".

En cuanto al Mundial, ganó la que más se lo merecía. Argentina hizo ayer seguramente su mejor partido y lo podría haber ganado. Pero Alemania ha sido mucho más equipo en general a lo largo del torneo y como digo se lo merecían más que ninguna otra selección.


----------



## Hannibal (14 Jul 2014)

Irobot, hay 2 diferencias fundamentales: ronaldo llego lesionado, al igual que en la final de champions. También te diré que si yo hubiera sido ancelotti no le hubiera puesto, o le habría cambiado a las primeras de cambio. Ídem si fuera seleccionador de Portugal.

Pero sobre todo, es que mas que a messi yo, y creo que todos, criticamos que le elijan mejor jugador del mundial :: y claro que Argentina llego a la final... pero gracias a dí Maria,muy superior a messi en casi todo.

Pero hoyga, por mi que le sigan dando balones de oro y mvps a messi y que siga ganando los mismos títulos que este año.


----------



## Tono (14 Jul 2014)

Mesi, el mejor de la final. Clase, genialidad, espíritu de lucha... el sólo se pudo cargar a Alemania en 2 jugadas de superclase, sin contar sus dos asistencias.

Parece que olvidamos que Alemania tiene un superequipo, donde claramente se ve la mano de Guardiola.:rolleye:

Ronaldo ya está para sopitas y coger kilos. 
No lo veo ni como titular en el Madrid esta temporada (suerte tendrá Florentino si en el mercado de invierno dice que se quiere ir y algún jeque hace una oferta)

He dicho.

a todo esto, parece que no ni subimos, ni bajamos ni todo lo contrario...
El DAX marcará el camino.

---------- Post added 14-jul-2014 at 11:57 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Edreams subiendo un 12%



aléhate primo, aléhate...


----------



## paulistano (14 Jul 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Buenos días queridos conforeros,
> 
> Entro y veo que le han cera a Messi una vez más y me animo a dar también mi punto de vista.
> 
> ...



Es la objetividad madridista. 

Nada nuevo.... Circulen.


----------



## IRobot (14 Jul 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Irobot, hay 2 diferencias fundamentales: ronaldo llego lesionado, al igual que en la final de champions. También te diré que si yo hubiera sido ancelotti no le hubiera puesto, o le habría cambiado a las primeras de cambio. Ídem si fuera seleccionador de Portugal.
> 
> Pero sobre todo, es que mas que a messi yo, y creo que todos, criticamos que le elijan mejor jugador del mundial :: y claro que Argentina llego a la final... pero gracias a dí Maria,muy superior a messi en casi todo.
> 
> Pero hoyga, por mi que le sigan dando balones de oro y mvps a messi y que siga ganando los mismos títulos que este año.



Discrepo amigo Hannibal. Antes del MVP ya se había nombrado a Messi y no para bien precisamente. Tan sólo hacer ver que eso con Ronaldo no lo hacemos. Juegue o no juegue bien, lo haga lesionado o no.


----------



## paulistano (14 Jul 2014)

Tono ni loco entro en edreams. 

En cuanto a lo de Messi... Es obvio que el chaval no está bien.... Y ahora es cuando los que le criticaban por no darlo todo con el fcb porque según ellos se reservaba pars el mundial... Ahora, esos.... Son los que se tienen que tragar sus palabras.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 Jul 2014)

Las Arcelores parace que intentan tirar para arriba. A ver si es verdad. Estoy por abrir un hilo de esos en Rankia de ArcelorMittal para darnos animos, piramidar y todo eso...

Por cierto hoy o mañana hay dividendo. 0.20 poor acción a lago así...

Edito: Hay hilo de Arcelor en Rankia...:XX::XX::XX: me temo lo peor...::


----------



## Tono (14 Jul 2014)

que Mesi ha tenido un bajón por las lesiones es evidente.
Aún así marcó 28 goles en liga y no superó al de las cejas depiladas porque jugó la mitad de partidos. 
Por 5º temporada consecutiva marcó más 40 goles entre todas las competiciones

Ronaldo en este mundial no ha dado nivel ni para jugar con Irán. Es un gowex en potencia.
El que ha demostrado su valía es Di Maria. Cuando sacas a un buen jugador de un equipo que sólo sabe dar codazos es cuando se aprecia la calidad que atesora.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Jul 2014)

Verdecillos días,

IAG pidiendo nosecuantos aviones a Airbus, la NEP ha llegado.


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2014)




----------



## Tono (14 Jul 2014)

antes y después de pasar por el taller de chapa y pintura


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 Jul 2014)

Y además es un poco gayer...


----------



## Hannibal (14 Jul 2014)

Cuantas contestaciones, pero ni porque respondáis mucho tenéis mas razón  

Sinceramente, no comprendo la obsesión en comparar la temporada de ronaldo y messi. Pero yo soy madridista, no ronaldista. Si mañana se va al psg pues le doy las gracias por los servicios prestados y seguiremos como si nada. El Madrid esta por encima de Ronaldo; es mas, esta temporada el Madrid ha jugado mejor sin ronaldo que con el muchos partidos. Pero cuando no estaba lesionado, creo que lo hizo bastante bien. 

Sin embargo, los cules os sabéis todos los goles que ha marcado messi; le defendeis a pesar de la temporada vergonzosa que se ha marcado. Que yo encantado mirusté; vosotros seguid rebajando el listón de exigencias, no vaya a ser que se cabree porque ronaldo o neymar cobra mas que el y le tengáis que subir, otra vez mas, el sueldo. Y no, lo de Ronaldo no es menos vergonzoso en este aspecto, pero me parto de leer siempre que uno es un mercenario metrosexual obsesionado con el dinero, y el otro un angelito cantera no lleno de seny y valors que juega gratis y no defrauda a hacienda.

@irobot lo de ronaldo no se nombraría aquí... porque en noticiarios, periodicos y demás si, desde luego. 

Y bueno, dejo el fútbol hasta después del verano. Espero que sigáis sin fichar un buen central, laterales y medios. Aunque bueno, solo con Suárez seguro que ganáis todo, tiene mas hambre que el resto dar la plantilla :XX:

---------- Post added 14-jul-2014 at 12:25 ----------

P.d. tono, que messi el solo pudo noseque... abuela, ruedas y todo eso. Y si Messi en la falta del último minuto la mete a la olla en lugar de intentar marcar directamente, pues a lo mejor hablábamos de otra cosa. Repito, si hace eso cristiano hoy se hablaría de su egoísmo, de que intentó marcar el y llevarse la gloria a que rematara algún compañero en algún rechace. Ale, aquí si lo dejo.


----------



## robergarc (14 Jul 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Dicen que ha este precio es un chollo...¿Donde habré oido yo eso antes?ienso:



Dice uno que se ha de mirar el negocio, no el gráfico.



> Melocotón, el gráfico de Carbures te está haciendo un agujero en el monitor, te sugiero que apartes las rodillas, vaya a ser que te las taladre.
> 
> Re: Carbures Europe
> Mira el negocio no mires el gráfico.


----------



## mpbk (14 Jul 2014)

ahora me ha contado un minusválido:
año 2009: 15 dias en pagar una silla de ruedas la administración después de presentar factura y receta.

año 2014:de momento 6 meses en pagar una silla de ruedas la administración después de presentar factura y receta.

3000€ son......

asi vamos, asi va el pais.


----------



## Krim (14 Jul 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Irobot, hay 2 diferencias fundamentales: ronaldo llego lesionado, al igual que en la final de champions. También te diré que si yo hubiera sido ancelotti no le hubiera puesto, o le habría cambiado a las primeras de cambio. Ídem si fuera seleccionador de Portugal.



Messi ha llegado enfermo, y puede que muy gravemente, y aún así ha aportado más que Tristiano. Vete a saber lo que tiene, si es por las hormonas del crecimiento o por qué, pero puede ser algo muy, muy grave. Creo que la gente no es consciente de lo que se puede estar cociendo ahí. No descartéis nada.


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Cuantas contestaciones, pero ni porque respondáis mucho tenéis mas razón
> 
> Sinceramente, no comprendo la obsesión en comparar la temporada de ronaldo y messi. Pero yo soy madridista, no ronaldista. Si mañana se va al psg pues le doy las gracias por los servicios prestados y seguiremos como si nada. El Madrid esta por encima de Ronaldo; es mas, esta temporada el Madrid ha jugado mejor sin ronaldo que con el muchos partidos. Pero cuando no estaba lesionado, creo que lo hizo bastante bien.
> 
> ...



Regla nº 1: No te afectes por lo que piensen los demás. No conoces ni sus motivaciones ni sus intenciones.

En este tema, la realidad manda













::::::


----------



## Tono (14 Jul 2014)

Famosos que han pagado vientres de alquiler para tener un hijo y desarrollar su instinto maternal: Michael Jackson, Miguel Bosé, Ricky martin, Elton John... Cristiano...

¿qué tienen todos en común? son ricos, famosos y... y...


----------



## elpatatero (14 Jul 2014)

Messi y Cristiano es como vosotros,unos descerebrados con dinero;psicopatas especuladores capitalistas.


----------



## Hannibal (14 Jul 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Y además es un poco gayer...



Menos mal que los argumentos que se dan sobre bolsa son de mas calidad que los futbolísticos; sino ya me habría ido hace mucho.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Jul 2014)

Yo volvi a ver el partido con algún que otro amigo alemán que esta por aquí de vacaciones y me llamo la atención el sosiego con el que celebraron la victoria, no ya estos hombres sino también la gente joven que había por la zona y en la playa. Me resulto llamativo en comparación con lo que paso en 2010. Si es cierto que había mucha mas gente claro, pero no es que estuvieran como si se acabara el mundo. Pronto a casa a dormir que mañana toca playa a primera hora, decía alguno.


----------



## robergarc (14 Jul 2014)

_Hoygan,_ a ver si hablan de cosas serias, que el fútbol no les va a hacer ganar dinero. En cambio, esto de la bolsa...

En fin. Sigan, sigan.


----------



## Tono (14 Jul 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Menos mal que los argumentos que se dan sobre bolsa son de mas calidad que los futbolísticos; sino ya me habría ido hace mucho.



ojalá fuéramos tan objetivos y con tan buen tino cuando opinamos de bolsa :rolleye:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 Jul 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Menos mal que los argumentos que se dan sobre bolsa son de mas calidad que los futbolísticos; sino ya me habría ido hace mucho.



No se lo tome así, es Bolsa...digo futbol.


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Verdecillos días,
> 
> IAG pidiendo nosecuantos aviones a Airbus, la NEP ha llegado.









aaaahhhh que hablabas de aviones :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Mr. Blonde (14 Jul 2014)

Messi en un mismo año ha defraudado al Barça, a su Selección y a Hacienda

quién dice que no es un crack?? ::::


----------



## elpatatero (14 Jul 2014)

Si no hubiese tanta escoria especuladora ni tanto capitalista asqueroso esos dos mierdas serian llevados a Siberia por complices del sistema criminal.


----------



## IRobot (14 Jul 2014)

Joer, la que ha liado en un momento el IRobot este... 

Venga, les dejo con una primicia, pantallazo del próximo FIFA 2015 para PC y consolas:


----------



## robergarc (14 Jul 2014)

No es por hacer sangre, pero...



> Re: Carbures Europe
> Yo no puedo vender. Mis paquetazos a 19 a 22 y a 35 el mas grande. Me muero ya vamos.



Carbures Europe (849/851) - Rankia

:8:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 Jul 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Me salto al SL de ezentis. Pierdo comisiones. Una pena....la he llegado a tener con +15%....Ahora tirará para arriba, seguro.
> Podría haber aguantado un poco mas....pero el gowexgate da un poquito de miedo.



Me autocito. Y menos mal que me saltó en 0.89, porque ahora estan en 0.71...::


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2014)

elpatatero dijo:


> Si no hubiese tanta escoria especuladora ni tanto capitalista asqueroso esos dos mierdas serian llevados a Siberia por complices del sistema criminal.



Sólo hay sitio para uno

[YOUTUBE]7Eiko_J6mfE[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 14-jul-2014 at 10:39 ----------




robergarc dijo:


> No es por hacer sangre, pero...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La bolsa es un ejercicio extremo de darwinismo financiero.

La peña se entera a base de sangre.

En este hilo vamos a ver situaciones muy similares.


----------



## elpatatero (14 Jul 2014)

Los Manolos de la cuatro se merecen un tiro por enblandecer vuestro poco cerebro.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> aaaahhhh que hablabas de aviones :XX::XX::XX:



Quizas por eso se necesiten aviones para traer a la población entera de Zhejiang para repoblar la maltrecha demografía española. 

España tiene que decidir abrazar la NEP o ser arrollada por la PEN.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Quizas por eso se necesiten aviones para traer a la población entera de Zhejiang para repoblar la maltrecha demografía española.
> 
> España tiene que decidir abrazar la NEP o ser arrollada por la PEN.



Yo mas bien creo que es para salir huyendo...


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Quizas por eso se necesiten aviones para traer a la población entera de Zhejiang para repoblar la maltrecha demografía española.
> 
> España tiene que decidir abrazar la NEP o ser arrollada por la PEN.



uuuuff, no vuelvas por Valde-Bobos, se ha puesto muy chungo.

La inversión del mierda-zulo que tenías dala por perdida.

Si tienes estómago, escucha el video y luego vienes otra vez con la NEP de los cojones ::::::





*Salam Malecum
* :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
*El mayor owned que el Panga Team ha recibido en su miserable vida.
*
[YOUTUBE]lwMkj1FjzDk[/YOUTUBE]

*Con un poco de verguenza, el forero multinick abandonaría el foro en honor a 15.000 familias estafadas de sueños Tesla, electrolineras, tracatrás 4, ....*








::::::

.

*PD: Relato desgarrador de familias, unas engañadas por hijos de puta palilleros, constructores, community managers, comisionistas, encantadores premium, pechopalomos por imitación y demás gentuza que pulula por España.*


----------



## robergarc (14 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> La bolsa es un ejercicio extremo de darwinismo financiero.
> 
> La peña se entera a base de sangre.
> 
> En este hilo vamos a ver situaciones muy similares.



Comenta uno en el hilo de Carbures que ha palmado 170.000 euros en Gowex. Sí, ciento setenta mil euros.

Pero lo peor es que no ha aprendido nada.


----------



## docjones (14 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo volvi a ver el partido con algún que otro amigo alemán que esta por aquí de vacaciones y me llamo la atención el sosiego con el que celebraron la victoria, no ya estos hombres sino también la gente joven que había por la zona y en la playa. Me resulto llamativo en comparación con lo que paso en 2010. Si es cierto que había mucha mas gente claro, pero no es que estuvieran como si se acabara el mundo. Pronto a casa a dormir que mañana toca playa a primera hora, decía alguno.



Bueno, están en el extranjero y ya es el cuarto mundial. Aunque lo del extranjero les da un poco igual para desfasar. Osea que va a ser que es por ser el cuarto mundial.


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2014)

robergarc dijo:


> Comenta uno en el hilo de Carbures que ha palmado 170.000 euros en Gowex. Sí, ciento setenta mil euros.
> 
> Pero lo peor es que no ha aprendido nada.



Las miserias se ven cuando baja la marea.

En los últimos años, los pasajeros jimberzores iban first class del Titanic, pechopalomeando sin compasión.

Veamos en el ciclo bajista cuantos quedan vivos y sin estar pillados a largo.


----------



## elpatatero (14 Jul 2014)

Los inversobres ya no confian en España,esos hijos de puta se lo han llevado todo y por eso no sube el ibex y se llevan todos los depositos de aqui.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Jul 2014)

Sargento resumen de lo ocurrido en VdBB-¿Premium?


----------



## ane agurain (14 Jul 2014)

vueling beneficio x3
no es buen dato?


no olviden que hoy habla draghi...


----------



## Hannibal (14 Jul 2014)

Hablando ya de bolsa, no comenté mi última entrada; la verdad es que ma da miendo comentar algo desde lo de Gowex. En fin, he entrado, ya hace unos días y con muy poquito como siempre en Dinamia. Mañana dividendo de casi el 8% y hoy subdia del 2.5, así que la tercera parte me saldrá "gratis" más o menos. La verdad es que viendo su evolución, dan ganas de quedarse a muy largo, aunque yo que soy un culo inquieto... ya veremos.


----------



## jayco (14 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> vueling beneficio x3
> no es buen dato?
> 
> 
> no olviden que hoy habla draghi...



Yo las aerolíneas lejos la verdad.


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sargento resumen de lo ocurrido en VdBB-¿Premium?



Los colonos de Valde-bobos consideran que están sufriendo una desahucio masivo de 15.000 familias.

El barrio nació como fallido, que te voy a contar que no te haya contado antes, y está enmierdado en los tribunales de justicia.

Mientras tanto, las familias pagando letras y alquileres al alimón. Además el ayuntamiento los está exprimiendo con IBIs e impuestos sobre un bien del que no puedenn ni disponer ni disfrutar.

Por último, los periodos de garantía de los zulos (para arreglar los desperfectos) vencen en poco tiempo. Es seguro que vencerán antes de que les dejen ocupar las viviendas con lo que además de vivir al otro lado del mundo civilizado, tendrán unos zulos que se caen a cachos y sin ningún tipo de garantía.

Qué desastre y la peña hablando de premium y polladas varias.

Un respeto, joder


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Jul 2014)

veo gap al alza para mañana


----------



## Topongo (14 Jul 2014)

Un Eurono atrapado en Rankia...

"Que deciais del SL, ahora me como la bajada con patatas "

Y me llaman troll en el hilo cuando la primera vez que puse todo el tema fue en marzo y tras ver las cuentas.... al menos a ese le he pegado un zasca...


----------



## robergarc (14 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Un Eurono atrapado en Rankia...
> 
> "Que deciais del SL, ahora me como la bajada con patatas "
> 
> Y me llaman troll en el hilo cuando la primera vez que puse todo el tema fue en marzo y tras ver las cuentas.... al menos a ese le he pegado un zasca...



El de Carbures es una mina. Y ya que sale el tema, casi como el que hubo aquí de las anarrosas...


----------



## Galifrey (14 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Un Eurono atrapado en Rankia...
> 
> "Que deciais del SL, ahora me como la bajada con patatas "
> 
> Y me llaman troll en el hilo cuando la primera vez que puse todo el tema fue en marzo y tras ver las cuentas.... al menos a ese le he pegado un zasca...



Estoy siguiendo tus trolleadas en rankia (bueno, no son trolleadas, pero allí todo lo que no sea fanatismo siemprealcista es anatema) y el tipo llamado "melocotonasesino" me parece peligroso, peligroso.

O es un loco o el más tonto de españa o vete tu a saber que intereses tiene el pájaro.

En todo caso es brutal como, con una semana de diferencia, se repiten exactamente los mismos tics que con gowex (o con los pisitos): ¡Antes que regalarlo lo quemo!


----------



## Janus (14 Jul 2014)

Tito Janus os trae desde el otro lado del charco ................. alimento

[YOUTUBE]KPwhDyWkRo0[/YOUTUBE]

I guess you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 Jul 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Estoy siguiendo tus trolleadas en rankia (bueno, no son trolleadas, pero allí todo lo que no sea fanatismo siemprealcista es anatema) y el tipo llamado "melocotonasesino" me parece peligroso, peligroso.
> 
> O es un loco o el más tonto de españa o vete tu a saber que intereses tiene el pájaro.
> 
> En todo caso es brutal como, con una semana de diferencia, se repiten exactamente los mismos tics que con gowex (o con los pisitos): ¡Antes que regalarlo lo quemo!



Es este...





Que peligro...


----------



## atman (14 Jul 2014)

robergarc dijo:


> El de Carbures es una mina. Y ya que sale el tema, casi como el que hubo aquí de las anarrosas...



Me concederá al menos la pequeña diferecnia de que aquí, al menos, venimos llorados. 

Si se fijan los únicos que hablan de ANR son los que están fuera. Los demás, aguantan mecha o cierran y se olvidan.

La diferencia es que aquí tendemos a ser personas adultas (aunque a veces disimulamos muy bien) y aquello está lleno de nenes de pelargón...


----------



## mpbk (14 Jul 2014)

elpatatero dijo:


> Los inversobres ya no confian en España,esos hijos de puta se lo han llevado todo y por eso no sube el ibex y se llevan todos los depositos de aqui.



la cantidad da igual, 

es lo mismo palmar 1000 si tienes 100000 que 100000 si tienes 10000000

---------- Post added 14-jul-2014 at 13:47 ----------




elpatatero dijo:


> Los inversobres ya no confian en España,esos hijos de puta se lo han llevado todo y por eso no sube el ibex y se llevan todos los depositos de aqui.



eso es una chorrada, el ibex cae porque estaba en resistencia.

confiar en bolsa..significa poco


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Los colonos de Valde-bobos consideran que están sufriendo una desahucio masivo de 15.000 familias.
> 
> El barrio nació como fallido, que te voy a contar que no te haya contado antes, y está enmierdado en los tribunales de justicia.
> 
> ...



:8:

Me tengo que pasar por el hilo del catacrock mas a menudo.


----------



## Tono (14 Jul 2014)

El MAB es una ratonera.
Me recuerda al cuento del flautisma de Hamelin.

Me imagino el perfil de la mayoría de los que quedan dentro, incapaces de admitir el error y salir por patas. Esperando un milagro... Ahí no se va a salvar nadie. :no:


----------



## mpbk (14 Jul 2014)

venga abro largos ibex, 5eur xpip


----------



## robergarc (14 Jul 2014)

robergarc dijo:


> El de Carbures es una mina. Y ya que sale el tema, casi como el que hubo aquí de las anarrosas...





Janus dijo:


> Tito Janus os trae desde el otro lado del charco ................. alimento



Ha sido mentar los _anosrotos_ y aparecer ipso facto por aquí el amigo Janus...

::


----------



## Malvender (14 Jul 2014)

3.....2.....1......

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...buja-mercados-jaime-caruana-primer-aviso.html


----------



## Janus (14 Jul 2014)

no recordaba 300 paginas antes de mediados de mes. Os ponéis cachondos cuando oléis que el guano dice "I will be nasty with the markets".

---------- Post added 14-jul-2014 at 13:59 ----------




robergarc dijo:


> Ha sido mentar los _anosrotos_ y aparecer ipso facto por aquí el amigo Janus...
> 
> ::



de momento nos sentamos sin problemas.


----------



## Tono (14 Jul 2014)

Malvender dijo:


> 3.....2.....1......
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...buja-mercados-jaime-caruana-primer-aviso.html



Muy bueno. Gracias por traer el enlace.

Jaime Caruana es uno de esos pocos expertos que hay que saber leer entrelíneas. Aunque come de la mano de quien come y no ha querido atacar nunca a los causantes de nuestra burbuja y quiebra bancaria.

Autocomplacencia, búsqueda de rentabilidad sin valorar riesgos, compra excesiva de autocartera en vez de invertir en sanear balances y crecer... :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Muy bueno. Gracias por traer el enlace.
> 
> Jaime Caruana es uno de esos pocos expertos que hay que saber leer entrelíneas. Aunque come de la mano de quien come y no ha querido atacar nunca a los causantes de nuestra burbuja y quiebra bancaria.
> 
> Autocomplacencia, búsqueda de rentabilidad sin valorar riesgos, compra excesiva de autocartera en vez de invertir en sanear balances y crecer... :Aplauso::Aplauso:



autocomplacencia quiere decir que los inversoreh se hacen unas pajillas ? :


----------



## jayco (14 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Muy bueno. Gracias por traer el enlace.
> 
> Jaime Caruana es uno de esos pocos expertos que hay que saber leer entrelíneas. Aunque come de la mano de quien come y no ha querido atacar nunca a los causantes de nuestra burbuja y quiebra bancaria.
> 
> Autocomplacencia, búsqueda de rentabilidad sin valorar riesgos, compra excesiva de autocartera en vez de invertir en sanear balances y crecer... :Aplauso::Aplauso:



Caruana no era el que decía que no había burbuja inmobiliaria?


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2014)

robergarc dijo:


> El de Carbures es una mina. Y ya que sale el tema, casi como el que hubo aquí de las anarrosas...



Los ano-rrotos son otro claro ejemplo de darwinismo financiero.

Los culitos jovenunos han entrado al calor de infinitas plusvis ..... y ahí están pillados unos y otros con minusvalías ya reales en la cuenta.

Es un x0 ó x6.

La señal no se ha dado todavía. El que tenga prisa que entre :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## mpbk (14 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> largos oil



buena subidaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

parcial ejecutado


----------



## Tono (14 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> autocomplacencia quiere decir que los inversoreh se hacen unas pajillas ? :



sí, para matar el gusanillo hasta que Pandoro llega y les mete unas sesiones de hardcore


----------



## docjones (14 Jul 2014)

Resulta que Jenaro, se dice, tiene una cuenta en Luxemburgo con 3 kilines... 

Aun va a ser lonchafinista...


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (14 Jul 2014)

Ya que mentan las anarrosas, las Imtech a 0,58. Niveles del 98. Me dan unas ganas de comprar unas mil. Como un experimento de autodominio y aprendizaje.


----------



## Xiux (14 Jul 2014)

Buenas

Messi no dio la talla, el balon de oro fue un insulto al aleman Miroslav Klose

Está jodido, enfermo o lo que sea y lo viene arrastrando desde hace un año, ya no es lo que era, aunque esté al 50 % es muy bueno.

Culebron GOWEX,

un asesor de un banco, en banca privada me comenta que un cliente perdio o dejo de ganar 16.000.000, el tio había invertido 2.000.000 y fue varias veces aconsejado que saliese cuando estaba en 6 m, en 8m , en 12m hasta en 16m donde casi acepta. Le decían que venda la mitad, que lo que deje en GOWEX ya era gratis.

Palmo tutti !

otro, perdio 50 milloncetes con una historia parecida.

Me aclaro, que por supuesto, no eran mas que un % pequeño de su patrimonio...


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2014)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Ya que mentan las anarrosas, las Imtech a 0,58. Niveles del 98. Me dan unas ganas de comprar unas mil. Como un experimento de autodominio y aprendizaje.



cuchillo, cae, desgarro anal.


----------



## Tono (14 Jul 2014)

Estoy viendo como van mis FER, IBER y SAN y comparando su revalorización frente al IBEX (momentos anteriores en los que el índice se movía a estos niveles)
y me da un gustirrinínnnnnnnnnn :Aplauso::Aplauso:

voy a darme una sesión de autocomplacencia alcistilla :Baile:


----------



## Topongo (14 Jul 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> Messi no dio la talla, el balon de oro fue un insulto al aleman Miroslav Klose
> 
> ...



Creo que ponzi comentó hace poco el valor y que se esperaba AK con resultado de desgarro anal para accionistas....


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Los ano-rrotos son otro claro ejemplo de darwinismo financiero.
> 
> Los culitos jovenunos han entrado al calor de infinitas plusvis ..... y ahí están pillados unos y otros con minusvalías ya reales en la cuenta.
> 
> ...





bertok dijo:


> cuchillo, cae, desgarro anal.



tanto time en la trinchera te esta afectando chaval ienso:


----------



## IRobot (14 Jul 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> Messi no dio la talla, el balon de oro fue un insulto al aleman Miroslav Klose
> 
> Está jodido, enfermo o lo que sea y lo viene arrastrando desde hace un año, ya no es lo que era, aunque esté al 50 % es muy bueno.



No le busquen tres pies al gato con lo del MVP. Me jugaría algo a que Adidas ya había enviado algún "regalo" a la FIFA para que su jugador más representativo subiese al palco a recoger el galardón con su camiseta. Estas cosas siempre han funcionado así. :fiufiu:


----------



## robergarc (14 Jul 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> Messi no dio la talla, el balon de oro fue un insulto al aleman Miroslav Klose
> 
> ...



¿Klose? ¿Miroslav Klose? ¿No querrá decir usted Kroos? ¿Toni Kross?

Espero que no maneje usted con tal facundia los tickers de las cotizadas.


----------



## Malvender (14 Jul 2014)

jayco dijo:


> Caruana no era el que decía que no había burbuja inmobiliaria?



Caruana fue el primero en avisar de la burbuja y lo que se nos venía encima...

Eso sí de una manera muy soft no fueran a echarle (pero avisó)

---------- Post added 14-jul-2014 at 14:30 ----------




Tono dijo:


> sí, para matar el gusanillo hasta que Pandoro llega y les mete unas sesiones de hardcore



o de hardgowex


----------



## Tono (14 Jul 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> No le busquen tres pies al gato con lo del MVP. Me jugaría algo a que Adidas ya había enviado algún "regalo" a la FIFA para que su jugador más representativo subiese al palco a recoger el galardón con su camiseta. Estas cosas siempre han funcionado así. :fiufiu:



Sólo te falta decir que los premios están amañados y califican más al que los otorga que al que los recibe y bla, bla...:bla:

Mesi fue el mejor, con una única salvedad que se podría discutir: el portero de Alemania, un fenómeno el chaval.


----------



## Xiux (14 Jul 2014)

robergarc dijo:


> ¿Klose? ¿Miroslav Klose? ¿No querrá decir usted Kroos? ¿Toni Kross?
> 
> Espero que no maneje usted con tal facundia los tickers de las cotizadas.



coño o me equivoco mucho, pero hablo del Klose Goleador historico, que participo en 4 mundiales

una leyenda ya

Miroslav Klose - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

ahora digame si manejo mal los tickers ienso:


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> Messi no dio la talla, el balon de oro fue un insulto al aleman Miroslav Klose
> 
> ...



Messi está enfermo. Lo de los vómitos no es nada normal.

Ojalá no sea nada grave, una cosa no quita la otra.


----------



## IRobot (14 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Sólo te falta decir que los premios están amañados y califican más al que los otorga que al que los recibe y bla, bla...:bla:
> 
> Mesi fue el mejor, con una única salvedad que se podría discutir: el portero de Alemania, un fenómeno el chaval.



Digamos que he visto como se adjudicaban premios a ciertas empresas y los esfuerzos que había detrás por parte de los departamentos de Marketing. Eso sí, no se dedicaban al mundo del furbol. Igual ahí es diferente... inocho:

A mí en particular me hubiese gustado más que se lo hubiesen dado al propio Mascherano, por su forma de ejercer de líder dentro y fuera del campo. Todo un ejemplo en este Mundial. Pero ese no vende tantas camisetas


----------



## Janus (14 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> cuchillo, cae, desgarro anal.



Estás hecho todo un goosebumper. El gran secreto de la burbuja.info es conocer tu careto. Hazte el rollo y márcate un selfie.


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2014)

Atentos al Doctor.

[YOUTUBE]yDSX3XvqkjE[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 14-jul-2014 at 12:57 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Estás hecho todo un goosebumper. El gran secreto de la burbuja.info es conocer tu careto. Hazte el rollo y márcate un selfie.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Jul 2014)

alemania y esvenstaiguer también son adidas


----------



## IRobot (14 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> alemania y esvenstaiguer también son adidas



Lo sé, y Mascherano. Pero no son su icono estrella como comentaba antes. Que le pagan una pasta gansa cada año por algo.

Pero igual estoy equivocado. Sólo es que cuando algo sorprende a mucha gente me gusta pensar en teorías paralelas y no quedarme sólo con que oficialmente me ofrecen ienso:


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2014)

Interesante. Un poco de cultura

[YOUTUBE]ctWgJfJsEZ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krim (14 Jul 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Lo sé, y Mascherano. Pero no son su icono estrella como comentaba antes. Que le pagan una pasta gansa cada año por algo.
> 
> Pero igual estoy equivocado. Sólo es que cuando algo sorprende a mucha gente me gusta pensar en teorías paralelas y no quedarme sólo con que oficialmente me ofrecen ienso:



Venga ¿Te cuento una?

Messi se retira, puede que temporalmente, puede que definitivamente, a causa de "lo que demonios tenga", la FIFA lo sabe, y le entrega el premio como homenaje al que ha sido el mejor de la historia.

¿Pruebas? No claro, ninguna. Pero al menos tiene más lógica que casi todo lo que lees por ahí .

EDIT: Bertok, los puros huevos de colgarnos un vídeo de 5 horas (!!) se merecen un thanks.


----------



## ponzi (14 Jul 2014)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Ya que mentan las anarrosas, las Imtech a 0,58. Niveles del 98. Me dan unas ganas de comprar unas mil. Como un experimento de autodominio y aprendizaje.



Esperate a la ampliación

Desde el 15 de mayo que publicaron los últimos datos no hay que estar en el valor y si aun con esas alguien aun quiere probar suerte no debería arriesgar demasiado (1%-2% de la cartera)

http://imtech.com/Content/ImtechNV/2014/Press%20Release/0515%20Press%20Release/Press%20Release%201Q%202014%20UK.pdf

Imtech , una lucha imposible | Think in Value

Ahora mismo hay tres opciones

1) Ampliar capital

el valor se va a los 0,1-0,2

2) Convertir deuda en capital

Si hablamos de conseguir 100 mill a estos precios estamos hablando de 0,2-0,4

3) Vender parte del negocio...Ict o Marine. Es el mejor de los escenarios pero claramente insuficiente


Puede darse una o las tres a la vez, de todas formas la conclusión sera la misma, visitar los 0,2-0,4

Si al final la deuda baja a 500 mill entonces podremos empezar a ser optimistas....aunque la verdad tengo mis dudas

Webcast 20140515_1

Este audio es un soberano insulto a todos los accionistas


Por si no ha quedado claro...*necesitan 400 mill*


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Jul 2014)

Huid y no mireis atras ejpertitos , mañana ya no habra piedad para con ujetedeh y vuestras posiciones bajistas :no:


----------



## ane agurain (14 Jul 2014)

mv. ni bajistas ni alcistas. mejor esperar esta semana a ver el rumbo.


yo no creo que bertok se vea todo lo que cuelga


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> mv. ni bajistas ni alcistas. mejor esperar esta semana a ver el rumbo.
> 
> 
> yo no creo que bertok se vea todo lo que cuelga



Prácticamente todo.

El conocimiento para disponer de criterio propio y el entrenamiento físico son imprescindibles en el mundo actual.

De este último video no he visto las 5 horas completas. Le he visto un buen rato inicial y lo tengo en Pending Tasks.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (14 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Esperate a la ampliación
> 
> Desde el 15 de mayo que publicaron los últimos datos no hay que estar en el valor y si aun con esas alguien aun quiere probar suerte no debería arriesgar demasiado (1%-2% de la cartera)
> 
> ...



Hace dias colgue un post donde el valot de la ampliacion segun calculoa seria 0.15 y aun con ello y la venta de ict tendria dudas


----------



## Janus (14 Jul 2014)

portugal telecom está realmente barata en términos fundamentales lo cual vale para poco .....

pero si consigue un turn around al negocio ......... será un chollo.


----------



## Tonto Simon (14 Jul 2014)

Carta trimestral metavalor.
https://www.metagestion.net/carta-semestral-de-los-gestores-junio-2014/

Nuevas ideas que analizar..


----------



## ponzi (14 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Hace dias colgue un post donde el valot de la ampliacion segun calculoa seria 0.15 y aun con ello y la venta de ict tendria dudas



Tiene bastante sentido

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/AEX/IM-Imtech

445 mill de acciones a 0,57 =253 mill de cap


Bechtle AG EV/EBITDA ratio (DE0005158703 - ticker:BC8)

Estos son competidores suyos en ICT

EV/EBITDA de 8,7


Página 44

http://imtech.com/Content/ImtechNV/2014/Press%20Release/Annual%20Report%202013%20FINAL.pdf

Ebitda de Imtech para ICT esta entre 30-40 y ademas con margenes peores que los del año pasado , eso si los ingresos crecen a un ritmo del 10%

Pongamos una valoración baja, 6-7 sobre 30 mill que ademas es la parte baja del ebitda. Mas que nada porque no están para exigir a nadie


180-210 mill

Ojo estas valoraciones son sin deuda, si al realizarse la venta también traspasan deuda el precio evidentemente también bajara en la misma cuantía.
Viendo el nivel del endeudamiento del grupo es bastante previsible que cuenten con un endeudamiento 3-4 veces el ebitda (90-120 mill), esto ya son solo suposiciones. De ser mas o menos ingresarían por ICT algo mas de 100 mill.

Aun quedan otros 300 mill que irian a capital ya fuesen via ampliación o conversión de deuda

Pinta muy mal

---------- Post added 14-jul-2014 at 16:08 ----------




Janus dijo:


> portugal telecom está realmente barata en términos fundamentales lo cual vale para poco .....
> 
> pero si consigue un turn around al negocio ......... será un chollo.



Esta muy barata y en Portugal no están mal

OI SA-ADR (OIBR:New York): Financial Statements - Businessweek

El problema es toda la *deuda que están ocultado a través de Oi* y ojo porque se van a fusionar con PT

Hasta que no se produzca la fusión y veamos como queda la estructura del balance* ni con un palo*


----------



## sr.anus (14 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Interesante. Un poco de cultura
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ctWgJfJsEZ0[/YOUTUBE]



5 horas?:::::: y en latino? casi prefiero una hipo en sanchiguarro


----------



## Janus (14 Jul 2014)

[YOUTUBE]5dqqMp_hNEM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (14 Jul 2014)

Argentina contra Alemania: Messi volvió a vomitar - MARCA.com





Alba sube su participación en BME al 5,2%

La Corporación Financiera Alba ha comunicado al regulador bursátil la compra de 1,8 millones de acciones del holding de los mercados españoles BME para elevar su participación al 5,191 por ciento desde el 3,05 por ciento declarado a finales de mayo de este año. La participación actual tiene un valor de mercado de unos 142 millones de euros.










Carbures comunica que su beneficio antes de impuestos sube un 126%

El grupo andaluz Carbures avanzó el lunes sus resultados de los cinco primeros meses del año, que arrojaron fuertes incrementos tanto en las ventas como en los márgenes de beneficio.


----------



## Janus (14 Jul 2014)

vamos a tirar unos cortos en el SP, 2 minis para tantear terreno.


----------



## @@strom (14 Jul 2014)

Visofan, el último mes compran metavalor bestinver y alba.
Ahi lo dejo.

Operating Margin (EBIT / Sales)	16,7%	17,5%
operating Leverage (Delta EBIT / Delta Sales)	0,48x	1,89x
Net Margin (Net Profit / Revenue)	12,1%	12,6%
ROA (Net Profit / Asset)	-	-
ROE (Net Profit / Equities)	17,4%	17,6%
Rate of Dividend	55,8%	55,6%


----------



## ane agurain (14 Jul 2014)

Goldman eleva objetivo SP 500 final de año hasta 2.050 desde 1.900 puntos

si goldman dice Blanco...


----------



## Durmiente (14 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Goldman eleva objetivo SP 500 final de año hasta 2.050 desde 1.900 puntos
> 
> si goldman dice Blanco...



La última frase de puede completar en los dos sentidos. ..

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Robopoli (14 Jul 2014)

Lo del hilo de Carbures de Rankia es para llorar.
El MAB está a la altura del OTC y otros mercados chungos donde se dedican a esquilmar a las gacelas sin ningún tipo de escrúpulo.
Lo que no se es como algunos no encuentran ciertos paralelismos...


----------



## LCIRPM (14 Jul 2014)

Buenas tardes, queridos hvieros, y bienaventurados aquellos a los que les quedan vacaciones, que otros ya las hemos disfrutado (aunque hayan sido más caras por la gow-extafa)
Felicidades a Alemania, y mi agradecimiento por haber distraido a los franceses ya que, mientras les eliminaban pude subir a la torre eiffel sin casi esperar colas.
Y sobre el tema jurgolero ¿Rianna es alemana o sólo guarrona?

Noche de fiesta de Rihanna con los jugadores alemanes para celebrar el título - eleconomistaamerica.pe


----------



## Krim (14 Jul 2014)

A Rihanna hay dos cosas que le molan: Una es darse publicidad, y la otra es exhibirse. 

Lo primero, teniendo en cuenta la pasta que genera y gana por ello es completamente comprensible, y lo segundo, siendo la hembra que es, es prácticamente un deber.

A partir de ahí...alemana, ghanesa, paraguaya o lo que cojones se tercie. Hay que ir donde esté la pasta, exactamente igual que en Bolsa .


----------



## elpatatero (14 Jul 2014)

Haganle caso y escuchen a Marx,lo unico que hacen especulando es alimentar a parasitos pijos como janus,os van a robar todo,el comercio mundial esta colapsando por los especuladodes bastardos,el baltic a perdido los 800puntos,van a condenar a sus hijos a la miseria mientras intentais acaparar plusvalias de otros incautos.


----------



## Janus (14 Jul 2014)

vaya dickface que estás hecho. este pobre luchador de los mercados .....


----------



## Durmiente (14 Jul 2014)

elpatatero dijo:


> Haganle caso y escuchen a Marx,lo unico que hacen especulando es alimentar a parasitos pijos como janus,os van a robar todo,el comercio mundial esta colapsando por los especuladodes bastardos,el baltic a perdido los 800puntos,van a condenar a sus hijos a la miseria mientras intentais acaparar plusvalias de otros incautos.



Vale. Enterado. Fin del mensaje

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## atman (14 Jul 2014)

/ignore elpatatero

De hecho creía que ya le había mandado al cajón antes... pero ya no se escapa...
Por cierto, el nick le va al pelo. Sus post y argumentos son eso: patateros. 
Lo que les decía antes de la edad mental de algunos... en fín...


----------



## ane agurain (14 Jul 2014)

posible ruptura a cortocorto


----------



## jayco (14 Jul 2014)

Janus dijo:


> vaya dickface que estás hecho. este pobre luchador de los mercados .....



El problema es que esta gente esta cerquita de gobernar. 

TEMA MAB

Dos buenos post sobre Carbures y el MAB

Carburando ampliamente - Quiet Investment
Atención amigo inversor


----------



## sr.anus (14 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> posible ruptura a cortocorto









entonces volvemos a los 11000?me encanta el analisis tesnico....


----------



## Galifrey (14 Jul 2014)

Buenas,

Con el permiso del respetable, voy a seguir comentando mis impresiones de este primer año en bolsa.

Por lo pronto mi último aprendizaje: cada día me gusta mas tener una posición decente en liquidez. Foreros como Bertok retratan muy bien esa sensación del novato: ¡compra que se acaban! ¡aprovecha el recorte que luego pierdes el tren! etc...

Hasta hace 9 meses no había dedicado ningún tiempo a esto de la inversión. Mis ahorros y los de mi señora están en aburridos depósitos. Afortunadamente he entrado con un mínimo de red: solo meto en variable ahorro nuevo. 

Ahora bien, con esa excusa del ahorro nuevo (si lo pierdo no pasa nada) aparece una trampa mental peligrosa: ese dinero te lo puedes jugar. La mente es muy cabrona y los tíos sentimos predilección por la apuesta, el riesgo, la puntería y el juego. Pero claro, si que pasa. Cada uno sabe lo que le rinde una hora de trabajo. Los no millonarios no deberíamos olvidar que, cada gilipoyez ludópata semiinconsciente que hacemos en bolsa equivale a x horas de trabajo, es decir, a x horas de no usar tu tiempo en lo que más te apetezca (que sí, que a algunos nos gusta nuestro trabajo, pero que coño, a mi me gusta más ir a la playa).

¿Significa esto dejar de jugar, de sentir el riesgo, de apostar fuerte? Cuanto menos significa que para apostar, como mínimo, merece la pena saber un poco donde coño te estás metiendo.

Rollos a parte, he ido deschicharrizando mi cartera, buscando una estrategia de inversión que aunque emocione menos tenga un poco más de sentido.

Me salí de gowex por los pelos con -50, de natra con -20, de carbures con -5. Ante las tremendas dudas que me genera el panorama económico global he empezado a encontrarle el gusto a tener más líquido. Es una medida de protección. Mantendré determinados valores en cartera pero como no se protegerme con productos de esos raros que usáis algunos, usaré la protección del pobre: liquidez por si Bertok acaba deviniendo el profeta definitivo. En esta euforia liquidizadora también he vendido mis BME. Un +10 y dividendo, teniendo en cuenta que la posición era mayor que en las de pérdidas digamos que no me deja en empate pero alivia. Se que es muy probable que sea un error, pero no me sentía cómodo. Realizo plusvis y así también siento, por primera vez, lo que es cerrar una posición en verde.

A día de hoy mi cartera queda tal que así:

Enagas
Viscofan
Caf
Ferrovial
Grifols

Con un 30% de liquidez, mi plan ahora es sencillo: ir aumentando la liquidez y solo incrementar alguna de estas posiciones si se dan unos precios determinados. Cuando pase el tiempo necesario y haya visto como mínimo un par de años enteros, vivido una par de veces cada estación, ya me pensaré si jugar en otras empresas.

Y para despedirme un poco de chupapollismo: este hilo es un máster de realidad, conocimiento y risas, en comparación con la puñetera y peligrosísima locura fanboyista que son los temerarios/psicopáticos hilos de rankia.

Viva el guano.


----------



## jayco (14 Jul 2014)

A las 17:08 Carbures vs BlackBird

Portada : Radio Intereconomía


----------



## ane agurain (14 Jul 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> entonces volvemos a los 11000?me encanta el analisis tesnico....



no, si no superamos 10.680
el volumen de hoy es peor que el juego de CR en el mundial

lo que no entiendo, es si vamos a 10.200 y menos, por decir algo, cómo van a hacer para entrampar a gente? tendrán que tirar algo hacia arriba, no?


----------



## garpie (14 Jul 2014)

elpatatero dijo:


> Haganle caso y escuchen a Marx,lo unico que hacen especulando es alimentar a parasitos pijos como janus,os van a robar todo,el comercio mundial esta colapsando por los especuladodes bastardos,el baltic a perdido los 800puntos,van a condenar a sus hijos a la miseria mientras intentais acaparar plusvalias de otros incautos.



Ver archivo adjunto 62868

+10 caracteres


----------



## jayco (14 Jul 2014)

Empieza el carbures vs blackbird en intereconomia.


----------



## mpbk (14 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> venga abro largos ibex, 5eur xpip



45x5 de momento.

yeeah


----------



## Robopoli (14 Jul 2014)

Acabo de hacer una topongada. Vender las Grifols que compré el otro día y comprar FLT.
No es que vea mal las Grifols. Al contrario está haciendo justo lo que esperaba pero creo que me va a salir mejor la jugada con FleetCor. 
Saco para una cenita romántica con las Grifols y me voy a la aventura


----------



## ane agurain (14 Jul 2014)

Alguien lleva las Duro?

La pregunta es, parece que aguantó la semana pasada los 4,70 batante bien. alguno entró incluso: pero parece que se le resiste la directriz






no será que es por cobrar el dividendo? de pasado mañana, 1,75% (7cts), 

quicir, si mañana entra gente por cobrar esa miseria, harían sobrepasar la tendencia. 


la duda es si cobrar dividendo y largarse o no


----------



## ponzi (14 Jul 2014)

jayco dijo:


> Empieza el carbures vs blackbird en intereconomia.



[YOUTUBE]FAEjB5-YTwE[/YOUTUBE]

Fugazi::::

No generan caja. Solo están creciendo a base de comprar otras empresas.
Encima ese dinero esta saliendo de los accionistas y de los prestamistas.


----------



## JimTonic (14 Jul 2014)

Janus dijo:


> portugal telecom está realmente barata en términos fundamentales lo cual vale para poco .....
> 
> pero si consigue un turn around al negocio ......... será un chollo.



estan en el asunto del espiritu santo, los brasileños de oi han mandado a sus propios auditories a hacer una due dilligence, imaginate si destapan algo mas aparte de lo del papel comercial, cuidado pues......


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Jul 2014)

la probabilidad de gap al alza y continuidad alcista es muu alta chavales :bla:


----------



## jayco (14 Jul 2014)

De momento BlackBird blufazo total.


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> ¿Significa esto dejar de jugar, de sentir el riesgo, de apostar fuerte? Cuanto menos significa que para apostar, como mínimo, merece la pena saber un poco donde coño te estás metiendo.
> 
> ...



Amigo,

primero: un trader serio no gasta de chicharros. Por definición, éstos están caracterizados por ínfimos volúmenes de contratación y por cuidatas que hacen lo que quieren con la pauta de precios. No puedes estar donde salir te puede suponer un problema.

segundo: *no lo dude* :::::: Esto va de supervivencia e interés compuesto cuando se puede, no de pechopalomear ::


----------



## ane agurain (14 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la probabilidad de gap al alza y continuidad alcista es muu alta chavales :bla:



gap al alza, anotado. aha





vaya trollada que ha hecho en 2 días liberbank, así no hay quien entre con esas oscilaciones intradía


----------



## Namreir (14 Jul 2014)

Me he comprado una botella de Cava para brindar por Pedro y la desaparicion del del PSOE

*VIVA BANKIA, BLESA Y LA MADRE QUE LOS PARIO*


----------



## Topongo (14 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]FAEjB5-YTwE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Fugazi::::
> 
> ...



Nada, es imposible, todos los que vemos eso somos ETA, si no ven que aun con HR van un 12 abajo y en mi opinión, lo que les queda...
BME menudo coñazo todo el dia como una peonza para no hacer nada de nada....


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2014)

¿que ha pasado en el putibex?

En IGMarkets tengo un precioso de gap de 60 pipos :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (14 Jul 2014)

impresionante etapa del tour me cuentan, con caidas y salidas de carretera... vamoh a verlo


el SP tiene hoy una resistencia importante en 1982.


----------



## Krim (14 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> ¿que ha pasado en el putibex?
> 
> En IGMarkets tengo un precioso de gap de 60 pipos :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Ajuste por dividendo. Madre mía. Te sugiero 24 horas de autopenitencia.


----------



## Topongo (14 Jul 2014)

10 centimazos que han tirado BME en subasta :/


----------



## Robopoli (14 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Ajuste por dividendo. Madre mía. Te sugiero 24 horas de autopenitencia.



La autopenitencia podría ser perfectamente verse su video de 5 horas y el audio de la junta municipal de 1 hora y pico de una tacada. 
Eso y una cena con Messi antes de un partido ::


----------



## jayco (14 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]FAEjB5-YTwE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Fugazi::::
> 
> ...









Se ahorran 5 kilos en gastos de personal en un año? Han hecho un ERE? 

Y luego están el 1,7 millones de ingresos en 73. Trabajos realizados para la empresa - Plan General Contable

ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> La autopenitencia podría ser perfectamente verse su video de 5 horas y el audio de la junta municipal de 1 hora y pico de una tacada.
> Eso y una cena con Messi antes de un partido ::



ahora lo que se lleva es la autocomplacencia


----------



## atman (14 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Ajuste por dividendo. Madre mía. Te sugiero 24 horas de autopenitencia.



Ajuste por dividendo en un CFD sobre el índice??? Lo que no inventen estos chicos...


----------



## ponzi (14 Jul 2014)

jayco dijo:


> Se ahorran 5 kilos en gastos de personal en un año? Han hecho un ERE?
> 
> Y luego están el 1,7 millones de ingresos en 73. Trabajos realizados para la empresa - Plan General Contable
> 
> ienso:



Hay muchos datos q no encajan, el mas llamativo sin lugar a dudas es que no generan caja.Para disimularlo se dedican a comprar todo lo que se les pone delante. Segun ellos el crecimiento lo justifica todo...Espero que algun dia ganen dinero de verdad y no solo contablemente.Ademas tienen subvenciones de instituciones publicas que tira para atras.


----------



## LCIRPM (14 Jul 2014)

El MAB puede ser el canario en la mina: USA, NIkkey, Eurostoxx pueden aprovecharse de la barra libre de dinero barato, y de rebote el Churribex.
La diferencia es que debajo de índice están los valores, que deben apoyarse en VALOR, la economía ejpañola por mucho que la maquillen no chuta.
Y lo del banco purtuguésh que anuncia el chico guapo amigo del potas nos va a sacudir, que somos vecinos y no tan alejados.


----------



## Krim (14 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Ajuste por dividendo en un CFD sobre el índice??? Lo que no inventen estos chicos...



Hombre, teniendo en cuenta que te dan la pasta de los dividendos, tu verás si no como lo hacen...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Jul 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Bertok Que te den
> 
> Somos Subcampeones, algo ligeramente mejor que volver humillados
> 
> Ala Messi, ya puedes seguir vomitando en el Barsa que te han renovado por un paston



Me acabo de acordar, mi 4:35…

[YouTube]EHm1yWFWhs0[/YouTube]

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## juanfer (14 Jul 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Con el permiso del respetable, voy a seguir comentando mis impresiones de este primer año en bolsa.
> 
> ...



Muchos foreros el primer año acaban fuera de la bolsa y consecuentemente abandonan el hilo.

Aquí vienen muchos pero aveces un error se lleva el trabajo de varios años.

Enhorabuena por sobrevivir y seguir en el juego.

Los chicharros lejos mejor.


----------



## Robopoli (14 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me acabo de acordar, mi 4:35…
> 
> [YouTube]EHm1yWFWhs0[/YouTube]
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



juas!!! Que grandes!!!


----------



## mpbk (14 Jul 2014)

entramos ya en mts o esperamos si cae otro euro?

---------- Post added 14-jul-2014 at 18:23 ----------

las portland no reaccionan, pero las ence ya se han ,marcado hoy un +4


----------



## Robopoli (14 Jul 2014)

Hoy estoy un poco perdido. Drogui hablaba a las 19?


----------



## mpbk (14 Jul 2014)

mañana el santander reparte dividendo.....opto efectivo obviamente


----------



## Durmiente (14 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Hoy estoy un poco perdido. Drogui hablaba a las 19?



Si. A las 7.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## ane agurain (14 Jul 2014)

La familia Del Pino vende el 4% de Indra y sale de su capital - elEconomista.es


----------



## Tono (14 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> 10 centimazos que han tirado BME en subasta :/



que agonías eres :ouch:

recuerdo que las compraste como yo en 30,5
has cobrado el dividendo y les sacas 2€ largos, lo que supone un +10% y tú venga moaning que moaning



@Gallifrey, el dinero parado no hace nada. La liquidez sólo es buena si estás esperando una oportunidad o es fruto de recogida de beneficios.

Hay valores defensivos, BME es uno de ellos, que garantizan una rentabilidad anual segura y muy por encima de la inflación. Y en estos valores actúa el interés compuesto, que como decía Einstein es la mayor fuerza de la naturaleza.

Personalmente yo no espero cada año ganar mucho, ni batir ningún índice. Mi enemigo, como ahorrador es la inflación. Para alguien como tú y como yo ganar un simple 4-5% anual es un éxito absoluto. Si suena la flauta y se gana más, bienvenido sea. Todo que lees por aquí de beneficios de 2 cifras en % ni te lo plantees como algo real, ni es lo normal. Este año se ha dado bien y ha habido suerte, punto.

Y todavía queda mucho caminito por recorrer. La banca mediana y alguna constructora tiene mucho que responder todavía, lo que no dejará subir mucho más el IBEX de los máximos ya vistos.


----------



## Robopoli (14 Jul 2014)

En Rankia sobre Carbures:



> "No me gusta promediar a la baja pero mañana igual compro unas pocas... Pocas, pero compro."





> Veo realmente difícil que después de los magníficos resultados presentados hoy esto se vaya mucho más abajo. Más bien será al contrario porque llegar a 2015 con un PER previsto de 10 sí que sería realmente barato.
> 
> Saludos y feliz tarde.



Lo de Codere en Burbuja se está quedando como un chiste al lado de la que están liando en Rankia con el MAB.
Salvo honrosas excepciones (en las que por cierto voy palmando bastante pasta) tengo desterrada de mi cabeza las palabras MAB y OTC. 
Son trituradoras de patrimonio que se alimentan de gacelas.


----------



## javiorz (14 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Hay valores defensivos, BME es uno de ellos, que garantizan una rentabilidad anual segura y muy por encima de la inflación. Y en estos valores actúa el interés compuesto, que como decía Einstein es la mayor fuerza de la naturaleza.
> 
> Y todavía queda mucho caminito por recorrer. La banca mediana y alguna constructora tiene mucho que responder todavía, lo que no dejará subir mucho más el IBEX.



Me estreno en el hilo...duda que me asalta...

Como crees que afectará a BME el previsible guano que se avecina e ibex bajista durante 1-2 añitos? Porque un 5% anual mientras tenemos tormena es tentador...Simple desconocimiento el mío ienso:


----------



## Tono (14 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Ajuste por dividendo en un CFD sobre el índice??? Lo que no inventen estos chicos...



Si han ajustado ya los 0,15c del SAN de mañana perfectamente caen 60 puntos del IBEX.


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2014)

javiorz dijo:


> Me estreno en el hilo...duda que me asalta...
> 
> Como crees que afectará a BME el previsible guano que se avecina e ibex bajista durante 1-2 añitos? Porque un 5% anual mientras tenemos tormena es tentador...Simple desconocimiento el mío ienso:



¿Esta sugiriendo inversión en un valor que se comerá un primario bajista por el motivo de tener un 5% anual de dividendo?.

La pregunta anterior es porque pongo en duda que sea un valor gallifante de esos que solo tienen primarios alcistas


----------



## javiorz (14 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> ¿Esta sugiriendo inversión en un valor que se comerá un primario bajista por el motivo de tener un 5% anual de dividendo?.
> 
> La pregunta anterior es porque pongo en duda que sea un valor gallifante de esos que solo tienen primarios alcistas



No sugiero, solo pregunto por puro desconocimiento gaceril y con afan de aprender algo :ouch:

PD: Me referia teniendo estrategia B&H y largo plazo desde luego.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Jul 2014)

The world's 300 richest people dropped $33 billion from their collective net worth this week as the Standard & Poor's 500 Index suffered its worst week since April. 

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/world-richest-lose-33-billion-222444915.html




parece que el SP no ha podido con los 1982 y naranjito


----------



## jayco (14 Jul 2014)

javiorz dijo:


> No sugiero, solo pregunto por puro desconocimiento gaceril y con afan de aprender algo :ouch:
> 
> PD: Me referia teniendo estrategia B&H y largo plazo desde luego.



BME hace pasta cuanto más volumen haya, que suba el churribex o baje les importa un comino, siempre y cuando lo haga con tropecientas mil operaciones.


----------



## Tono (14 Jul 2014)

javiorz dijo:


> Me estreno en el hilo...duda que me asalta...
> 
> Como crees que afectará a BME el previsible guano que se avecina e ibex bajista durante 1-2 añitos? Porque un 5% anual mientras tenemos tormena es tentador...Simple desconocimiento el mío ienso:



Primero. Lo del previsible guano es cosa de los Dark's Lords que salen de vez en cuando de las cavernas leyendo versículos del apocalipsis y asustando viejas... rememorando aquellos antiguos tiempos donde el mundo se movía con el carbón

Segundo. A BME le da igual que la bolsa suba o baje, y cuanto más volatilidad, mejor. Como bróker de brókers, gana dinero cuando se compra y cuando se vende. Sólo le influiría la salida del dinero de las bolsas. 
Si con la caída del IBEX de 16000 a 5000, y salida fulminante y con el culo destrozao de todos los inversores, fué capaz de pagar dividendo y complementario... qué problema hay ahora o en un futuro próximo para BME?

Yo fui de los que ganó dinero en plena debacle bursatil, viendo como todo se hundía a mi alrededor. Tenía valores defensivos, dividenderos y acíclicos: BME, BAYER e ITX. 
Que gustazo ver caer la bolsa todos los días un 3% y tus valores en verde lechuga subiendo un 25% cada año...: 
recuerdo que se oían los aullidos de los foreros del HVEI en todo el internete (yo no participaba aquí, solo leía de vez en cuando y me partía el culo :XX


----------



## Robopoli (14 Jul 2014)

Ponzi,
Me he salido de ALGIL. Estaba ya un poco lateral y he ido a otros pastos.
Gracias por el chivatazo. Le he sacado unos buenos eurillos en pocos meses.
No descarto volver a por uvas si hay algún recorte en el precio 

PS: Por cierto, hoy el volumen era bajísimo. He tenido que esperar bastante tiempo para poder colocar unas decenas de acciones.


----------



## javiorz (14 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Primero. Lo del previsible guano es cosa de los Dark's Lords que salen de vez en cuando de las cavernas leyendo versículos del apocalipsis y asustando viejas... rememorando aquellos antiguos tiempos donde el mundo se movía con el carbón
> 
> Segundo. A BME le da igual que la bolsa suba o baje, y cuanto más volatilidad, mejor. Como bróker de brókers, gana dinero cuando se compra y cuando se vende. Sólo le influiría la salida del dinero de las bolsas.
> *Si con la caída del IBEX de 16000 a 5000, y salida fulminante* y con el culo destrozao de todos los inversores, fué capaz de pagar dividendo y complementario... qué problema hay ahora o en un futuro próximo para BME?
> ...



Gracias por la aclaración, el problema es que esa caida de 16.000 a 5.000 no la ví así que tampoco lo tenía muy claro. Pues a ver si BME se pone a tiro, es de las que me falta en la cartera.

Me ha gustado el verde lechuga:XX:


----------



## Tono (14 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> ¿Esta sugiriendo inversión en un valor que se comerá un primario bajista por el motivo de tener un 5% anual de dividendo?.
> 
> La pregunta anterior es porque pongo en duda que sea un valor gallifante de esos que solo tienen primarios alcistas



:bla::bla::bla:

primario bajista? 

hablamos por hablar :ouch:


----------



## Robopoli (14 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> The world's 300 richest people dropped $33 billion from their collective net worth this week as the Standard & Poor's 500 Index suffered its worst week since April.
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/world-richest-lose-33-billion-222444915.html
> 
> ...



Hombre... quedan 3 horas de sesión y charla de Draghi...


----------



## jayco (14 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> *Primero. Lo del previsible guano es cosa de los Dark's Lords que salen de vez en cuando de las cavernas leyendo versículos del apocalipsis y asustando viejas... rememorando aquellos antiguos tiempos donde el mundo se movía con el carbón*
> 
> Segundo. A BME le da igual que la bolsa suba o baje, y cuanto más volatilidad, mejor. Como bróker de brókers, gana dinero cuando se compra y cuando se vende. Sólo le influiría la salida del dinero de las bolsas.
> Si con la caída del IBEX de 16000 a 5000, y salida fulminante y con el culo destrozao de todos los inversores, fué capaz de pagar dividendo y complementario... qué problema hay ahora o en un futuro próximo para BME?
> ...



The guano is coming and you know it :Baile:

No, en serio, nadie lo sabe. Los mercados han reaccionado al tapering mucho mejor de lo que yo por lo menos esperaba, veremos que pasa cuando suban los tipos y afloren pufos de la economía real.


----------



## Galifrey (14 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> que agonías eres :ouch:
> 
> recuerdo que las compraste como yo en 30,5
> has cobrado el dividendo y les sacas 2€ largos, lo que supone un +10% y tú venga moaning que moaning
> ...




Estoy de acuerdo Tono, pero me quiero pensar más cada entrada. Sigo manteniendo cinco posiciones cuyos dividendos (excepto grifols) son superiores a los de cualquier depósito contratado a día de hoy.

Tengo pensada una cantidad x que dedicar a renta variable. Cada mes iré metiendo lo que pueda hasta llegar a esa x. Ahora voy aproximadamente por la mitad de lo que quiero dedicar a esto. Pero hasta hace un par de meses tal como hacía el ingreso en mi cuenta me costaba tardar más de una semana en comprar algo. Hay operaciones que he estudiado, como enagás y viscofan, y otras en las que me he metido a lo pachopalomo, que diría Bertok, como Carbures, gowex o incluso inditex (en la que puse una orden de noche y borracho, a lo jato). También he hecho ventas estúpidas como la de cíe automotive, de la que salí ganando una mierda cuando era una buena compra, o Técnicas reunidas, que compré a un precio excelente pero de la que me salí por no tener clara la estrategia global de mi cartera.

Y de acuerdo también en lo de los porcentajes. Antes de comprar mi primera acción hice mis cálculos de interés compuesto con un 3, un 5 y un 10 anual en el más optimista de los casos. Pero claro, fui a empezar en medio de un rally alcista combinado con la orgía del puto mab. Y por templado que sea uno, cuando se es a la vez pardillo en una lid pues ver pasar cada semana subidas del 10% o del 20% en según que chicharrería pues te deslumbra un poco.

Pero lo dicho, de momento doy por buenos los euros invertidos en este máster.


P.D: dicho lo cual, me gustaría transmitir que flipo con la brutal accuracy del jato en sus profecias contrarian, que trasciende ya a la bolsa para alcanzar el futbol o lo que se le ponga por delante.


----------



## Tono (14 Jul 2014)

javiorz dijo:


> Gracias por la aclaración, el problema es que esa caida de 16.000 a 5.000 no la ví así que tampoco lo tenía muy claro. Pues a ver si BME se pone a tiro, es de las que me falta en la cartera.
> 
> Me ha gustado el verde lechuga:XX:



Ojo, los verdes lechuga eran Bayer e ITX.
BME sufrió lo suyo y luego tuvo un cansino lateral que hizo que unos cuantos de aquí nos salieramos en los 22-23 € en septiembre pasado. Y luego se nos quedó la cara que se nos quedó. ::

Yo llegué a comprar BME a 18€, 14€ y a 20, casi un 60% de diferencia. Pero el dividendo para el bolsillo como un reloj 4 veces al año.


----------



## Zatopeko (14 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Alguien lleva las Duro?
> 
> La pregunta es, parece que aguantó la semana pasada los 4,70 batante bien. alguno entró incluso: pero parece que se le resiste la directriz
> 
> ...



Yo las llevo y espero quitarmelas sobre los 5, además ahora sin la exención de los dividendos no se hasta que punto son golosos.

Comenté sobre entrar en Walmart, pues al no superar los 77,50 me puse corto , a ver si cae sobre los 75 en el soporte del canal.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Jul 2014)

jato:
qué 6 números no pondrías nunca en la primitiva?


----------



## Tono (14 Jul 2014)

jayco dijo:


> The guano is coming and you know it :Baile:
> 
> No, en serio, nadie lo sabe. Los mercados han reaccionado al tapering mucho mejor de lo que yo por lo menos esperaba, veremos que pasa cuando suban los tipos y afloren pufos de la economía real.



Habrá correcciones gordas, cíclicas, normales, para purgar errores cometidos. Yo me espero caídas del 20-30%, sanas y purificadoras. Hay que estar atento que el dinero no se regala. pero será un ciclo bajista muy distinto de las subprime o nuestra burbuja, donde todo estuvo a un paso de colapsar.

Y además... que un índice caiga un 30% no quiere decir que todos sus valores lo hagan. Habrá valores que seguirán subiendo y otros que se hundan. 
La mierda no se reparte igual para todos, hay que saber elegir. Eso ya es cosa de cada uno.

primario bajista, dice... grññtff ::


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2014)

javiorz dijo:


> No sugiero, solo pregunto por puro desconocimiento gaceril y con afan de aprender algo :ouch:
> 
> PD: Me referia teniendo estrategia B&H y largo plazo desde luego.



Es comprar barato y vender caro.

Los valores de un mercado en primario alcista de 5 años es difícil que estén baratos. Puede ser pero desde luego que hay serias probabilidades de que vayan a tener un susto.

Suerte, no es nada facil


----------



## Tono (14 Jul 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



el gato es un espejismo, una ilusión, el pepito grillo del foro pero mucho más feo e hijoputa...

no te fíes, que a veces acierta (en el gap a la baja de mañana, casi seguro que la clava)... aunque luego lo tape y suba :rolleye:


----------



## ane agurain (14 Jul 2014)

Zatopeko dijo:


> Yo las llevo y espero quitarmelas sobre los 5, además ahora sin la exención de los dividendos no se hasta que punto son golosos.
> 
> Comenté sobre entrar en Walmart, pues al no superar los 77,50 me puse corto , a ver si cae sobre los 75 en el soporte del canal.











He esperado a que cerrase la sesión para ponerlo. Hay una divergencia alcista ahora mismo en rsi, y estamos justo en el límite de romper. Si no rompe mañana mismo, no sé si llegará a los 5, porque el miércoles hay que descontarle ya los 7.cts (un -1,7% de caída)


En caso de romper los 5, yo me quedaré, si mañána no supera la tendencia, el miércoles cobrar la demigracia esa, y vender a primera hora.
entiendo que "la X" es cómo tú lo ves?



@javiorz:

por qué dices lo de 2 años de guano? y en USA o UE?


----------



## ponzi (14 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Ponzi,
> Me he salido de ALGIL. Estaba ya un poco lateral y he ido a otros pastos.
> Gracias por el chivatazo. Le he sacado unos buenos eurillos en pocos meses.
> No descarto volver a por uvas si hay algún recorte en el precio
> ...



Ir desaciendo la posicion a estos precios es razonable.Aun sigue barata,pero ya no es lo que era, como mucho le quedara otro 20%-30% adicional


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Jul 2014)

el populismo va arrasar pero Lacalle se los ha cepillado (juancarlosb justicandose en facebook, )

[YOUTUBE]EM2sIY_kVU4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (14 Jul 2014)

aceitosos y zeltianos tienen HR en cnmv

ole: 
http://www.cnmv.es/portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={849b7083-1baa-40e1-8887-502cf8ecfe7b}


todo según lo previsto, pero remarcar:




> Asimismo, si la Oferta no recibiese el número mínimo de aceptaciones
> necesarias para alcanzar el porcentaje del 50% (tienen el 30%) de los valores a los que se dirige
> y OLE no renunciase a esa condición, la Oferta quedará sin efecto y en ese caso OLE no tiene previsto adoptar ninguna medida en materia bursátil. Si la Oferta
> no alcanzase el nivel mínimo de aceptación señalado y OLE renunciase a la
> ...


----------



## Zatopeko (14 Jul 2014)

Ane, sí, así lo entiendo yo también, manana a ver como cierra,


----------



## Topongo (14 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> que agonías eres :ouch:
> 
> recuerdo que las compraste como yo en 30,5
> has cobrado el dividendo y les sacas 2€ largos, lo que supone un +10% y tú venga moaning que moaning
> ...



Bahh ya sabes topongo lloron y eso  , por comentar algo y tal . De todas formas las bme que comento son las de la otra cartera la de cp mp de toponga cambio de cromos con las enagases que creo estarán un tiempo sobre 24-25 y aproveche corrección bme para entrar a 32,7 tentadora para sacar un 5-8 sin demasiado problema y si dale mal deposito o fuera.
De todas formas bme esta peligrosilla mucho lio por el mab calificaciones a la baja y eso... pero fundamentales son fundamentales de todas formas si baja de 32 creo que me la quito que en esta cartera el timming y coste de oportunidad cuenta, ya se ira viendo... eso si las bme de las que me habla siguen a buen recaudo y no se tocarán en principio como casi nada de esa cartera que viene de las profundidades del ibex...



Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## egarenc (14 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Hay valores defensivos, BME es uno de ellos, que garantizan una rentabilidad anual segura y muy por encima de la inflación. Y en estos valores actúa el interés compuesto, que como decía Einstein es la mayor fuerza de la naturaleza.



Como muestra, un botón para un ejemplo de cartera de 100k iniciada en el 95, peta en 2008, pero vemos que en 2014 ya hemos vuelto a recuperar.

1995	100000,00	0,00	3161,65
1996	122762,36	0,00	3526,12
1997	170489,44	0,00	3845,64
1998	252785,86	0,00	4537,36
1999	347386,35	0,00	4612,91
2000	415359,14	0,00	5436,27
2001	328220,42	0,00	8213,93
2002	309519,60	0,00	6393,46
2003	236934,79	0,00	7667,49
2004	305752,86	0,00	10098,64
2005	363229,22	0,00	12519,90
2006	443383,97	0,00	19614,60
2007	615788,10	0,00	21385,58
2008	662660,63	0,00	26828,43
2009	434378,10	0,00	32277,91
2010	597319,70	0,00	25921,07
2011	504825,03	0,00	31004,72
2012	471530,17	0,00	32237,68
2013	483617,14	0,00	31043,92
2014	591860,22	0,00	26304,90

---------- Post added 14-jul-2014 at 20:11 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Hay valores defensivos, BME es uno de ellos, que garantizan una rentabilidad anual segura y muy por encima de la inflación. Y en estos valores actúa el interés compuesto, que como decía Einstein es la mayor fuerza de la naturaleza.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Jul 2014)

venga venga, distensión

Las novias de Alemania - elcorreo.com

---------- Post added 14-jul-2014 at 12:13 ----------




egarenc dijo:


> Como muestra, un botón para un ejemplo de cartera de 100k iniciada en el 95, peta en 2008, pero vemos que en 2014 ya hemos vuelto a recuperar.
> 
> 1995	100000,00	0,00	3161,65
> 1996	122762,36	0,00	3526,12
> ...






algunos hicieron esto con el ladrillo en los 80 y entre 1997-2007 ::



*CARBONEROS*: primera noticia favorable?
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/highway-spending-politics-135802209.html


----------



## Robopoli (14 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Puede que esté equivocado pero THRM está echando humo en todos los indicadores...
> THRM Gentherm Inc XNAS:THRM Stock Quote Price News
> Las llevo desde $41.28 y esto pensando en hacer otra carguita.
> Del mismo sector LDL está también pidiendo a gritos una entradita.
> (siempre hablo de medio plazo...)



:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Tono (14 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> venga venga, distensión
> 
> Las novias de Alemania - elcorreo.com
> 
> ...



O son adoptados o a Gotze le han clavado dos goles por toda la escuadra ienso:








edito: ah no, que son de Boateng :ouch:


----------



## mpbk (14 Jul 2014)

la de humels y la del que hizo el gol se llevan el top.


----------



## Xiux (14 Jul 2014)

Baltic Index y mas

Caída del comercio mundial acelera la "des-dolarización" del planeta


----------



## ane agurain (14 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> O son adoptados o a Gotze le han clavado dos goles por toda la escuadra ienso:



el de atrás con las gafas es muy sospechoso cómo mira






edito: parece muy inteligente ella, y también muy ordenada


----------



## jopitxujo (14 Jul 2014)

Amazon confirmando el subidçon del viernes, parece encaminarse de nuevo hacia los 400.


----------



## elpatatero (14 Jul 2014)

No le hagan caso al estupido de tono,el es un profesional de la bolsa y no dice que en el 29 todos creian que la bolsa nunca bajaba hasta los infiernos


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> el populismo va arrasar pero Lacalle se los ha cepillado (juancarlosb justicandose en facebook, )
> 
> [YOUTUBE]UUY2hu_NT5NDbBU-HGxgqMuA[/YOUTUBE]



Unos votarán por convencimiento en Podemos.

Otros votarán a Podemos como ariete para destruir el infame R78.

Van a arrasar, un fénomeno no visto en varias generaciones.

Y va a ir a muerte a por los especuladores del HVEI35 :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Tono (14 Jul 2014)

elpatatero dijo:


> No le hagan caso al estupido de tono,el es un profesional de la bolsa y no dice que en el 29 todos creian que la bolsa nunca bajaba hasta los infiernos




pues sí que soy estúpido, coño :ouch:
se me olvidó meter al multinick de mierda éste en el ignore
otro pal calabozo


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> venga venga, distensión
> 
> Las novias de Alemania - elcorreo.com
> 
> ...



Pueden sacar lo que quieran pero la pauta de precios y la DTB mandan 8:8:8:


----------



## ane agurain (14 Jul 2014)

ni impresora lacalle, ni pablemos, en el término medio está el equilibrio. lo primero es separar los poderes REALMENTE, antes de nada. que somos muy dados al trinque en cuanto tocamos poder.


un gráfico sobre portugal:


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2014)

elpatatero dijo:


> No le hagan caso al estupido de tono,el es un profesional de la bolsa y no dice que en el 29 todos creian que la bolsa nunca bajaba hasta los infiernos



Hamijo, no hace falta volverse al 29.

Con recurrir a nuevos paradigmas acíclicos es suficiente ::::::


----------



## mpbk (14 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ni impresora lacalle, ni pablemos, en el término medio está el equilibrio. lo primero es separar los poderes REALMENTE, antes de nada. que somos muy dados al trinque en cuanto tocamos poder.
> 
> 
> un gráfico sobre portugal:



y a ti te tendria que tener todo el foro ignorado.

:XX::XX:


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2014)

¿doble suelo?

Difícil porque no volumen ni MACD acompañan.

La perraca se está comportando con bastante lealtad.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Jul 2014)

bertok, pon precio y los clásicos rsi y macd en semanal.


----------



## jayco (14 Jul 2014)

What Hardcore Pornography Can Teach Us About Asset Bubbles | Zero Hedge

8:8:8:8:


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> bertok, pon precio y los clásicos rsi y macd en semanal.



lo he hecho y no me dice nada ienso:ienso:ienso:

---------- Post added 14-jul-2014 at 19:01 ----------




jayco dijo:


> What Hardcore Pornography Can Teach Us About Asset Bubbles | Zero Hedge
> 
> 8:8:8:8:



Buen artículo.

Papi, salimos en la portada del ZH ::::::


----------



## ane agurain (14 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> lo he hecho y no me dice nada ienso:ienso:ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-jul-2014 at 19:01 ----------
> 
> ...




obviamente puede hacer lo que le salga de los huevos, porque merece un suboforo aparte en rankia, como la holandesa, pero por comentar estas divergencias alcistas, aunque también viene de ocultas de estas:


----------



## jayco (14 Jul 2014)

Alguno esta en Unience? Merece la pena el registro?


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> obviamente puede hacer lo que le salga de los huevos, porque merece un suboforo aparte en rankia, como la holandesa, pero por comentar estas divergencias alcistas, aunque también viene de ocultas de estas:



A veces veo muertos :8::8::8:


----------



## sr.anus (14 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> ¿doble suelo?
> 
> Difícil porque no volumen ni MACD acompañan.
> 
> La perraca se está comportando con bastante lealtad.



con lo facil que es comprar cosas que suben y vender las que bajan.... por que nos liamos con zurullos e intentamos encontrar los 3 pies al gato?


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> con lo facil que es comprar cosas que suben y vender las que bajan.... por que nos liamos con zurullos e intentamos encontrar los 3 pies al gato?



el reward amigo, el reward.

pero hay que ser muy experimentado para no entrar antes de tiempo.

todo a su momento.

a los que te les dije que todavía era pronto no me hicieron caso :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## egarenc (14 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> el reward amigo, el reward.
> 
> pero hay que ser muy experimentado para no entrar antes de tiempo.
> 
> ...


----------



## ane agurain (14 Jul 2014)

no hemos comentado nada del oro hoy, la mayor caída del año


----------



## jopitxujo (14 Jul 2014)

Vaya velote se ha marcado Tubacex hoy, justo después de haberlas vendido el viernes.

Me tendré que consolar con que por lo menos algo le saqué.


----------



## Tono (14 Jul 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Vaya velote se ha marcado Tubacex hoy, justo después de haberlas vendido el viernes.
> 
> Me tendré que consolar con que por lo menos algo le saqué.



hacer un Topongo, un clásico del hilo :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Topongo (14 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> hacer un Topongo,


----------



## ane agurain (14 Jul 2014)

El Manchester United rompe el mercado al firmar un contrato millonario con Adidas | Ftbol | EL MUNDO

adidas pagará 94 millones de euros POR AÑO al manchester


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2014)

egarenc dijo:


>



Y los bancos de inversión usanos dando el new target de ACI en 2.0 USD ::::::

Vamos a poder comprar toda la empresa y sus putas minas deficitarias :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## egarenc (14 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> He esperado a que cerrase la sesión para ponerlo. Hay una divergencia alcista ahora mismo en rsi, y estamos justo en el límite de romper. Si no rompe mañana mismo, no sé si llegará a los 5, porque el miércoles hay que descontarle ya los 7.cts (un -1,7% de caída)
> 
> 
> En caso de romper los 5, yo me quedaré, si mañána no supera la tendencia, el miércoles cobrar la demigracia esa, y vender a primera hora.
> entiendo que "la X" es cómo tú lo ves?



cara no está con PER 9, buen dividendo 6% y bajo payout, problema con los margenes como en otras del sector, pero vamos la veo en 5 fácil,eso si, otra que va a su p. bolsa.

---------- Post added 14-jul-2014 at 22:12 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Y los bancos de inversión usanos dando el new target de ACI en 2.0 USD ::::::
> 
> Vamos a poder comprar toda la empresa y sus putas minas deficitarias :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



se le podrá poner tu nombre a una mina, como hacen las webs que venden estrellas? :rolleye:

Regalar una Estrella | Comprar una Estrella @ Online Star Register!


----------



## Topongo (14 Jul 2014)

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Namreir (14 Jul 2014)

La gacelada de burbuja que opina? Esto sube, baja o todo lo contrario?

Empiezo yo: Creo que va a subir, pero aora lo tengo menos claro que hace un mes.


----------



## Topongo (14 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Tono dijo:
> 
> 
> > hacer un Topongo,
> ...


----------



## Robopoli (14 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Topongo dijo:
> 
> 
> > La que toy liando con el tapatalk
> ...


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2014)

BME por debajo de los 32 leuros es bastante peligrosa para el corto plazo.


----------



## jopitxujo (14 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> La gacelada de burbuja que opina? Esto sube, baja o todo lo contrario?
> 
> Empiezo yo: Creo que va a subir, pero aora lo tengo menos claro que hace un mes.



Pues después de vender unos cuantos valores que llevaba me da a mí que a corto plazo va a subir.:S
No falla.


----------



## Namreir (14 Jul 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Pues después de vender unos cuantos valores que llevaba me da a mí que a corto plazo va a subir.:S
> No falla.



Yo llevo desde enero sin hacer operaciones, y eso que estuve tentado con hacer ventas con muchas muchas plusvas, gone with the wind. 

Y a otra cosa mariposa.

---------- Post added 14-jul-2014 at 22:43 ----------

Que opinais de Mapfre, Enagas y BME?


----------



## paulistano (14 Jul 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> el populismo va arrasar pero Lacalle se los ha cepillado (juancarlosb justicandose en facebook, )
> 
> [YOUTUBE]EM2sIY_kVU4[/YOUTUBE]



Poco a poco, yo veo a podemos como un germen, el cual va a tener que evolucionar y "profesionalizarse" ya que estoy seguro que en muchos campos están desnudos.


El otro día había un círculo de esos en la Plaza de Olavide, yo había quedado allí y llegué un poco antes así que me dediqué a escuchar unos minutos.

El tío estaba hablando de "magufadas" (que serán verdad), pero que al ciudadano de a pie (y no al burbujarra) le suenan a magufada, como era el tema de los transgénicos, de Monsanto y demás....y yo pensaba....estamos a setas o a rolex??

Se trata de llegar al que escucha....y creo que se debería hacer hincapié en otras cosas más cercanas a la gente. Ese río de Monsanto, ya lo cruzaremos.

Había cuatro gatos....uno hablando micro en mano, un par dando fotocopias y apenas 20 personas escuchando.


Este hilo es la polla, el otro día cayendo el ibex un 2% nos ibamos a los infiennos, hoy se sube, y ahora optimistas, que si subimos y tal:Aplauso:

Yo ya lo tengo claro, el truco de esto es esperar y echar cojones cuando esto baja a los 7.000 y comprar un paquete de dividenderas....(50%), otro paquete a los 6.500 (25%) y otro si cae a los 6.000 (25%).

Y a dormir:rolleye:


----------



## James Bond (14 Jul 2014)

AMD subiendo un 6% hoy, se esperan buenos datos para la conferencia del 17 de julio.

Se rumorea que puede hacer un x3 este año. .. 
Oct 90 - $1.94
May 92 - $6.75 Gain of 347% 7 months

Jun 92 - $4.375
May 93 - $14.31 Gain of 327% 11 months

Jul 96 - $6.065
Apr 97 - $21.25 Gain of 350% 9 months

Sep 99 - $8.595
Apr 00 - $43.75 Gain of 509% 7 months

Dec 00 - $13.81
Apr 01 - $31 Gain of 224% 4 months

Feb 03 - $5.49
Nov 03 - $17.97 Gain of 327% 9 months

Apr 05 - $14.23
Jan 06 - $41.80 Gain of 293% 9 months

Feb 09 - $2.18
Dec 09 - $9.68 Gain of 440% 10 months


----------



## egarenc (14 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Poco a poco, yo veo a podemos como un germen, el cual va a tener que evolucionar y "profesionalizarse" ya que estoy seguro que en muchos campos están desnudos.
> 
> 
> El otro día había un círculo de esos en la Plaza de Olavide, yo había quedado allí y llegué un poco antes así que me dediqué a escuchar unos minutos.
> ...



visita a los 6000: 2002 y 2012, sigue la serie a ver que te sale....yo si eso voy tirando. :rolleye:


----------



## Robopoli (14 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Este hilo es la polla, el otro día cayendo el ibex un 2% nos ibamos a los infiennos, hoy se sube, y ahora optimistas, que si subimos y tal:Aplauso:
> 
> Yo ya lo tengo claro, el truco de esto es esperar y echar cojones cuando esto baja a los 7.000 y comprar un paquete de dividenderas....(50%), otro paquete a los 6.500 (25%) y otro si cae a los 6.000 (25%).
> 
> Y a dormir:rolleye:



Yo veo el hilo como siempre. Todos contentos vamos comprando como si no hubiera mañana casi cualquier cosa y luego llegan los asustaviejas, las dudas, las ventas prematuras y los facepalm, no?
Vamos HVEI en estado puro.


----------



## egarenc (14 Jul 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> AMD subiendo un 6% hoy, se esperan buenos datos para la conferencia del 17 de julio.
> 
> Se rumorea que puede hacer un x3 este año. ..
> Oct 90 - $1.94
> ...





yo es que por menos de un x5 no hago ni un clic....o era /5??? ienso:


----------



## Tono (14 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Yo veo el hilo como siempre. Todos contentos vamos comprando como si no hubiera mañana casi cualquier cosa y luego llegan los asustaviejas, las dudas, las ventas prematuras y los facepalm, no?
> Vamos HVEI en estado puro.



:XX::XX::XX:

entre esto, la serie de Egarenc y el tapatalk de Topongo me muero de la puta risa

me mueroooooooooooo :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Cantor (14 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> pues sí que soy estúpido, coño :ouch:
> se me olvidó meter al multinick de mierda éste en el ignore
> otro pal calabozo



y digo yo, y entonces pa que lo citas? :rolleye:
que con los que yo tengo en el ignore (y no me encargo de anunciarlo) y que luego siempre haya alguien que los cite... ::::

PS: Tono, no me pongas el antivirus, lo digo sin acritúuuuu


----------



## Tono (14 Jul 2014)

Cantor dijo:


> y digo yo, y entonces pa que lo citas? :rolleye:
> que con los que yo tengo en el ignore (y no me encargo de anunciarlo) y que luego siempre haya alguien que los cite... ::::
> 
> PS: Tono, no me pongas el antivirus, lo digo sin acritúuuuu



precisamente por eso digo que soy estúpido
era para mandarlo al ignore y se me pasó 
que si no haces limpieza pronto, se te llena la casa de mierda y no se da navegado por el hilo


----------



## Topongo (14 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> BME por debajo de los 32 leuros es bastante peligrosa para el corto plazo.



Antes lo he puesto 
Mi stop es 31,9x (mental de momento) si pierde eso creo que pierde los 30 pero ha aguantado mejor de lo que creia y creo ( y espero) que tire a los 34 largos en un par de semanas... Además toca resultados que seran muy buenos. ..

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 14-jul-2014 at 23:15 ----------

Sigo pensando que hay que hacer una plataforma por el icono facepalm. .. calopez cojones ya

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (14 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> BME por debajo de los 32 leuros es bastante peligrosa para el corto plazo.



ya te digo
tiene más peligro que Topongo con el Patatalk

que cashondo el Bertok :XX::XX:


----------



## ane agurain (14 Jul 2014)

en mi chorrasistema de fibo en el tiempo, me da que mañana hace un "mínimo" de esos. (o pasado +-1, you know)


31,90 es la directriz, por donde pasa mañana, perderla no es bueno.

edito: ya veo que piensan igual ::, así que igual se pulen los stops.... voy a meter una orden abajo, por si las moscas...

33.50 superados, es entrada


----------



## Tono (14 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> en mi chorrasistema de fibo en el tiempo, me da que mañana hace un "mínimo" de esos.
> 
> 
> 31,90 es la directriz, por donde pasa mañana, perderla no es bueno.
> ...



parad de una vez con los chistes, que me va mal

:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Topongo (14 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> en mi chorrasistema de fibo en el tiempo, me da que mañana hace un "mínimo" de esos. (o pasado +-1, you know)
> 
> 
> 31,90 es la directriz, por donde pasa mañana, perderla no es bueno.
> ...



De ahí que sea mental.... que estos son muy hijopu... y *bme es bm /rankia mode off

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chila (14 Jul 2014)

Veo que hablais de mdf.
Accion aburrida de cojones.
Empresa muy dependiente de Venezuela pero con buen per y dividendo.
Para comprar y mirarla una vez al mes.


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Antes lo he puesto
> Mi stop es 31,9x (mental de momento) si pierde eso creo que pierde los 30 pero ha aguantado mejor de lo que creia y creo ( y espero) que tire a los 34 largos en un par de semanas... Además toca resultados que seran muy buenos. ..
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk
> ...



El target son los 25 leuros pero primero tiene que perder los 32 leuros.

Si no los pierde, no ha pasado nada.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> parad de una vez con los chistes, que me va mal
> 
> :XX::XX::XX:






bueno, la semana pasada, acerté con los max y min de bme. 
también puede ser que abra, y no pare de subir en todo el día, dejando una vela sin mecha...



haciendo caso al cuento tradicional, medias móviles (3 de desplazam), habría que vigilarlo


----------



## egarenc (14 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> en mi chorrasistema de fibo en el tiempo, me da que mañana hace un "mínimo" de esos. (o pasado +-1, you know)
> 
> 
> 31,90 es la directriz, por donde pasa mañana, perderla no es bueno.
> ...



soy el único que desea que bme se pegue un buen paseo para abajo?


----------



## Topongo (14 Jul 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> soy el único que desea que bme se pegue un buen paseo para abajo?



Anda y que te den simpático ::
Sin actitud y confiando en pasar el antivirus de tono... 
Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (14 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El target son los 25 leuros pero primero tiene que perder los 32 leuros.
> 
> Si no los pierde, no ha pasado nada.



Yo no es que sea superfan del AT pero después de sacrificar una cabra en la cocina y leer sus entrañas he visto que hasta los 25€ hay como unos 6 niveles de resistencia que tiene que taladrar.
Vamos, que no tiene porque ir de 32 a 25 en dos ticks. 
Y que conste que igual vendo las BME del otro día por puro aburrimiento que eso si que es jodido.


----------



## egarenc (14 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Anda y que te den simpático ::
> Sin actitud y confiando en pasar el antivirus de tono...
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk









sieeeempree, sin acritú of course!!



joder, lo digo por acumular +


----------



## ane agurain (15 Jul 2014)

hombre, si todos queremos comprar más barato, será porque la vemos "buena", no?


----------



## jayco (15 Jul 2014)

Interesante conferencia sobre value de un chaval de Bestinver.

[YOUTUBE]7l3_PDdSsOI[/YOUTUBE]

Be warned chartistas ::


----------



## bertok (15 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Yo no es que sea superfan del AT pero después de sacrificar una cabra en la cocina y leer sus entrañas he visto que hasta los 25€ hay como unos 6 niveles de resistencia que tiene que taladrar.
> Vamos, que no tiene porque ir de 32 a 25 en dos ticks.
> Y que conste que igual vendo las BME del otro día por puro aburrimiento que eso si que es jodido.



Cambia de cabra :::::: y sigue comprando :rolleye:


----------



## paulistano (15 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Cambia de cabra :::::: y sigue comprando :rolleye:




Estoy contigo.

En un guano del güeno, los soportes pintan lo mismo que Rouco en la mansion playboy:rolleye:


----------



## bertok (15 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Estoy contigo.
> 
> En un guano del güeno, los soportes pintan lo mismo que Rouco en la mansion playboy:rolleye:



No asustes al muyayo, joer.

Esto va para arriba. Tita Yellen actuará si no lo hará el droghi ..... y si no, hay acciones y acciones ::


----------



## ane agurain (15 Jul 2014)

mañana como datos a tener en cuenta, a las 11.00h el ZEW alemán (hora D de Dertok) y por la tarde minoristas y retailers usanos


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (15 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ojo, los verdes lechuga eran Bayer e ITX.
> BME sufrió lo suyo y luego tuvo un cansino lateral que hizo que unos cuantos de aquí nos salieramos en los 22-23 € en septiembre pasado. Y luego se nos quedó la cara que se nos quedó. ::
> 
> Yo llegué a comprar BME a 18€, 14€ y a 20, casi un 60% de diferencia. Pero el dividendo para el bolsillo como un reloj 4 veces al año.



Eso venía a decir yo: si yahoo no me engaña, de noviembre de 2007 a marzo de 2009, mientras todo se hundía, BME... bajó desde más de 50 euros hasta menos de 15. No creo que los dividendos te justifiquen comerte la caída, pero claro, esto es como todo, *la cuestión es saber* que viene la caída (y saber luego cuándo rebota).

Inditex y Bayer en el mismo periodo bajaron más de un 50%, todo esto considerando los máximos y mínimos absolutos, claro. Que también hay que ser gafe.

---------- Post added 15-jul-2014 at 00:37 ----------

En resumen, que si sabes que vienen los osos... hazte oso y déjate de valores defensivos.


----------



## paulistano (15 Jul 2014)

Bme a 50???

Sin split de por medio??

Espera que ahora tono nos cuenta un chiste diciendo que con los dividendos se estaeia ganando pasta:fiufiu:

Pues eso, viene el guano, bme a 23 y ::::


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (15 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Bme a 50???
> 
> Sin split de por medio??
> 
> ...



De splits no sé, yo en aquella época no estaba en este tinglado, por eso digo lo de que "si yahoo no me engaña"

BOLSAS Y MERCADOS Stock Chart | BME.MC Interactive Chart - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## paulistano (15 Jul 2014)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> De splits no sé, yo en aquella época no estaba en este tinglado, por eso digo lo de que "si yahoo no me engaña"
> 
> BOLSAS Y MERCADOS Stock Chart | BME.MC Interactive Chart - Yahoo! Finance



Bueno..... Me vale el ejemplo de telefónica a 30....


----------



## ane agurain (15 Jul 2014)

yahoo creo que te engaña, fueron máximos de 28,5

valor en el que a largo, hemos apoyado un tiempo este año para subir


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (15 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Bueno..... Me vale el ejemplo de telefónica a 30....



Bueno, he consultado un periódico del 9 de noviembre de 2007 y me da un precio de cierre el día antes de BME de 51,30 (el mismo que en el gráfico de yahoo). O sea que ni ajustes por dividendo ni splits ni nada. El que compró BME aquel día y las aguanta ha cobrado un montón de dividendos en este tiempo pero aún le pierde más de un 35%.

---------- Post added 15-jul-2014 at 01:22 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> yahoo creo que te engaña, fueron máximos de 28,5
> 
> valor en el que a largo, hemos apoyado un tiempo este año para subir



¿Estás seguro? Lo pregunto en serio, yo no estoy seguro y eso que me he ido a la hemeroteca...


----------



## paulistano (15 Jul 2014)

Efectivamente....máximos de 52 euros en noviembre de 2007.


----------



## ane agurain (15 Jul 2014)

pues me engaña PRT

invertia


----------



## paulistano (15 Jul 2014)

Que raro....wn invertia tambien marcan los 50


----------



## ane agurain (15 Jul 2014)

nada, que tenía ajustado por dividendos activado, sorry. a sobar


----------



## FranR (15 Jul 2014)

Spanish Bad-Debt Data Tell Divergent Stories - WSJ

Los "poblemas" de la banca mediana y la evolución de su cotización en las últimas semanas.

"A Banco Popular spokesman says he disagrees with the Bank of America analysis. The bank's nonperforming loans and assets both fell, he says."

Banco Popular Chairman Ángel Ron touted the first-quarter improvement in the bank's nonperforming-loan volume during a June conference in the northern Spanish city of Santander, titled "Europe Leaves the Crisis Behind."

"Based on the internal numbers that we have at the bank, we would anticipate that we are going to see an improvement in bad loans in upcoming quarters as well," Mr. Ron said. "This is very good news."

But Banco Popular's nonperforming assets actually grew 0.3% from the fourth quarter to the first quarter, according to Mr. Gamez. The Banco Popular spokesman disagrees. He says the bank´s nonperforming assets fell 0.9%."

Los que se desayunan con el WSJ no les gusta este tipo de noticias. 

Es gol de señor, ya que tiene dos días....pero para ir animando el guano.


----------



## Muttley (15 Jul 2014)

Buenos días caballeros,
Hoy buen día. Triple cobro de dividendos arcelor, dinamia y técnicas. (Sólo me falta MDF que no llevo).
Da gusto levantarse así.
Disfrutaremos mientras podamos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pues me engaña PRT
> 
> invertia



Quita la opción "ajuste por dividendos" 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey

---------- Post added 15-jul-2014 at 08:01 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> nada, que tenía ajustado por dividendos activado, sorry. a sobar



Eso ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Tono (15 Jul 2014)

Buenos días.

Parece que hay discusión sobre BME. 

Cualquier valor de la bolsa que miréis, tanto da uno como otro, a precios del 2007 que coinciden con los 16000 del IBEX os parecerá un disparate. Estamos hablando del pico de la burbuja. El burbujón máximo, donde toda la bolsa era un Gowex recalentado. Luego vino la gran caída que llegaría a los 5900 en enero del 2012.

Los que entraron en el pico de la burbuja evidentemente palmaron y palmarán dinero. Era una locura entrar en ese momento. Lo mismo que los que compraron pisos, solares, locales comerciales... incluso hoy en día las participaciones de ACS en Iberdrola, de Sacyr en Repsol ,etc, están en pérdidas.

Yo entré en bolsa en 2008, cuando ya se había derrumbado en buena medida el castillo de naipes que había montado en el IBEX... siendo un burbujarra más que concienciado de que banca y constructoras podían desaparecer todas y de la gran deuda de electricas y telefónicas

De BME recuerdo comprar mis primeras acciones a 18 en verano del 2008 y luego a 14,x un año después y las ultimas a 20 a principios del 2013. Acabé vendiendo a 22,5 en septiembre del 2013. A lo que hay que sumar 1,8€ por acción durante 5 años.

De ITX, también en 2008 recuerdo comprar las primeras a 34€, un año después a 25€... las ultimas a 100 exactos a principios del 2013... y luego vendí todo a 105. Mientras el IBEX se hundía a los 5900 en el 2011-2012, Inditex estaba creciendo a un 30% anual o algo así.

En Bayer entré tarde, sobre los 50€ creo que a finales de 2011 y subió un 50% en cosa de un año mientras aquí se estaba hundiendo todo a los infiernos.

@Acusatio, cuando todo cae lo mejor para una gacela no es ponerse corto. Lo mejor es haber vendido arriba, poner a buen recaudo los beneficios, y estar fuera en ese momento viendo los toros desde la barrera. 
Ponerse corto sería un seguro de vida para reducir pérdidas si te han faltado reflejos y te has quedado pillado en un valor. Este es un tipo de estrategia que como inversores deberíamos dominar por si hay que echar mano de ello.


----------



## ponzi (15 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Bme a 50???
> 
> Sin split de por medio??
> 
> ...



Asi es,BME nunca ha tenido splits.Junto a Inditex es de los negocios con mas roce de todo el ibex, de hecho el mercado asi lo esta recogiendo.Ahora mismo los que invirtieron en la salida a bolsa ya no pierden dinero pero solo si sumamos los dividendos.A 50 era un precio muy burbujeado por la OPV.A 25 seria una valoracion conservadora sin tener en cuenta el excepcional negocio que es,incluso hasta los 30 se pueden justificar por el roce, por debajo de 20 es un regalazo.


----------



## Tono (15 Jul 2014)

Gráfica que demuestra lo que significa elegir bien los valores en los que entras... se gana dinero cuando el guano llega y todo se hunde.
Según algunos ejpertitos los valores defensivos no existen :rolleye: 
De boquilla todos sabemos mucho :bla::bla:


BAYER e ITX versus IBEX en plena debacle de la burbuja, ejemplo claro de como puede estar cayendo todo mientras los valores defensivos cumplen su papel a la perfección.
Esta es la realidad y mi idea de invertir, a mí me funcionó y me funciona. El carbón se lo dejo a los que saben más que yo 8:


----------



## ponzi (15 Jul 2014)

@Tono lo que estas diciendo tiene su justificacion, cuanto mayor sea el plazo mayor es la rentabilidad de los negocios con alto roce frente al mercado.De media la bolsa a lp suele oftecer un 7%-8% ,sin embargo hay algunos negocios,muy pocos, cuya rentabilidad del capital empleado es exponencial 40%-50%, Bme,Inditex,Fuchs,Schindler,Wolter,Lorillard.Luego esta la franja del 15%-25% que tambien supera al mercado pero que no tienen nada que ver con los anteriores y ya por ultimo la del 5%-12% que es la media del mercado.


----------



## Tono (15 Jul 2014)

Evidentemente que tiene su justificación Ponzi, por eso lo digo sin entrar más en detalle por fundamentales.
Tú y yo lo vemos clarísimo, espero que la gente entienda que hay que saber elegir. Y que cada momento es distinto. Incluso en un buen valor se puede perder dinero si se hace una malísima entrada o no se deja madurar la inversión. El mejor valor tiene sus achaques y pandorea SL tan finamente como cualquier chicharro.

por eso pongo la gráfica que demuestra que desde el pico de la burbuja:

-el IBEX pierde un -33%
-ITX gana un +131%
-Bayer gana un +62%

Más claro agua. Hay valores que suben mientras todo baja, porque son buenas empresas, en sectores acíclicos, que bien gestionadas siempre dan beneficios.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Jul 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

no tuvimos gap al alza pero espero subidon :fiufiu:

que chorrada lo mejor y mas rentable cuando la bolsa cae es tener cortos , valores defensivos dicen , me lol y como sabes que son defensivos , muchos defensivos se fueron al guano , alguno no como los que nombran pero es mucho mas dificil acertar con un valor defensivo que ponerse corto ienso:


----------



## Tono (15 Jul 2014)

juasssssssssssss

el Botín ha dado un golpe de mano en la apertura que ha dejado a los osos temblando.
El gap a la baja estaba cantado en el IBEX por el reparto de dividendos.
Hoy es un día importante, si se cierra el gap habemus peponazo unos días.

Luego caerá todo a los 7000 por supuesto. Eso es indiscutible.

---------- Post added 15-jul-2014 at 09:20 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> no tuvimos gap al alza pero espero subidon :fiufiu:
> 
> que chorrada lo mejor y mas rentable cuando la bolsa cae es tener cortos , valores defensivos dicen , me lol y como sabes que son defensivos , muchos defensivos se fueron al guano , alguno no como los que nombran pero es mucho mas dificil acertar con un valor defensivo que ponerse corto ienso:



para acertar hace falta tener FED y sabidurida, pequeño felino

los 3 cojones sirven para otra cosa, pero no tienen neuronas


----------



## amago45 (15 Jul 2014)

... ... ... ...


----------



## ane agurain (15 Jul 2014)

bme ha marcado el mínimo más abajo que ayer de momento. vamos a ver si es hoy o mañana el momento.


gap en indra de momento y el pop se pone rojito


----------



## Thader (15 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> bme ha marcado el mínimo más abajo que ayer de momento. vamos a ver si es hoy o mañana el momento.
> 
> 
> gap en indra de momento y el pop se pone rojito



Donde crees q puede llegar, sigo agazapado pensando entrar


----------



## ane agurain (15 Jul 2014)

Thader dijo:


> Donde crees q puede llegar, sigo agazapado pensando entrar



*ni idea.* el denostado ichimoku dice que 32,54+- es el límite del kumo

casualmente, es dónde lo tiraron ayer en el pico final. ahora anda ahí. si perdiese al cierre ese valor, esperaría a entrar.


robopoli decía 31,90 hace poco, que es el soporte de la tendencia.


el ibex lo mismo, para hoy o mañana me da un "mínimo" de esos


----------



## Topongo (15 Jul 2014)

Mmmm yo creo que el mínimo lo vimos el otro dia en 32,15 , Ane tu sistema daba mínimo para ayer hoy o mañana no?, y más mínimo que el de la semana pasada? 
Personalmente con pinta de cierre feo por debajo de ahí seguramente me salga antes del fin de sesión... aunque tampoco está siendo de lo peor de Ralph.


----------



## ane agurain (15 Jul 2014)

INDRA promete hoy, por lo visto, como Bankia.

---------- Post added 15-jul-2014 at 02:31 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Mmmm yo creo que el mínimo lo vimos el otro dia en 32,15 , Ane tu sistema daba mínimo para ayer hoy o mañana no?, y más mínimo que el de la semana pasada?
> Personalmente con pinta de cierre feo por debajo de ahí seguramente me salga antes del fin de sesión... aunque tampoco está siendo de lo peor de Ralph.



no se puede saber si es más mínimo que el de la semana pasada, (salvo que se mire en semanales, pero no está claro) en todo caso, cuando es un "mínimo", se refiere a que es un mínimo que el día posterior y anterior. muchas veces ese mínimo, cuando es sin mecha (o vela roja hasta abajo) indica que seguiría bajando.

pero que es fibo en el tiempo, que puede fallar bastante, aunque acierte +-1 con elevados %.

si aciertas un 50% de órdenes alcistas, y vas con stops en el 50% que fallas, se supone que ganas un poco. si ese porcentaje lo subes a 2 de cada 3, pues mejor.


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (15 Jul 2014)

Parece que en EZE vuelve a haber volumen como en días anteriores... pero tampoco sube... simplemente lo mantienen sobre 0,72. Esta mañana en la preapertura se han visto los 0,68.

¿Alguien sabe si se espera que pase algo?


----------



## elpatatero (15 Jul 2014)

Poco cae el ibex con el guano del BES.


----------



## Topongo (15 Jul 2014)

Sabadell tiene que estar dejando un reguero de cadaveres brutal, mi opinión ni con un palo hasta los 2€, fallo de forma estrepitosa en los 2,7 y creo que con riesgo de Ak
Bkia por el precipicio, esta se vuelve al €, a ver como piensa colocar trolltoro el resto, en mi opinión fue una cagada esa colocación que hicieron, a ver quien es el guapo que se mete pudiendole joder de un dia a otro un 7-10%.


----------



## mofeta (15 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> juasssssssssssss
> 
> el Botín ha dado un golpe de mano en la apertura que ha dejado a los osos temblando.
> El gap a la baja estaba cantado en el IBEX por el reparto de dividendos.
> ...



Parece que los 10350 no nos los quita nadie ¿Luego rebote hacia 10700/800 otra vez? Habrá que esperar porque el miedo podría crecer


----------



## ane agurain (15 Jul 2014)

eurona hace 1h estaba en verde y subiendo... ahora ya -4%


en 10min el ZEW alemán



parece que Ebro persiste en el rebote, vamos a ver hasta dónde.


----------



## Robopoli (15 Jul 2014)

Menudo culebrón lo de carbures...







Se están urdiendo un éxodo masivo que dejará atrás al más pintao.
El melocotón ese es un insider o un CM. Hay que ser un figura para hacer el papel que está haciendo :ouch:


----------



## Topongo (15 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Menudo culebrón lo de carbures...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se sui alguno sois Randomwalk o aguasarena pero están explicando bastante bien el tema de los resultados, resultados además sin balance de por medio...


----------



## ane agurain (15 Jul 2014)

malísimo dato del ZEW

Calendario Económico | Agenda Económica - Investing.com


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Jul 2014)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> Parece que en EZE vuelve a haber volumen como en días anteriores... pero tampoco sube... simplemente lo mantienen sobre 0,72. Esta mañana en la preapertura se han visto los 0,68.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe si se espera que pase algo?



0,70 es el precio de las acciones nuevas que salieron a cotizar la semana pasada con la última y brutal ampliación de capital. Hay que vigilar, porque como pierda esos 0.70 ::....pero si no...


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (15 Jul 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> 0,70 es el precio de las acciones nuevas que salieron a cotizar la semana pasada con la última y brutal ampliación de capital. Hay que vigilar, porque como pierda esos 0.70....



Efectivamente... si los pierde mal asunto... lo que no sé es a qué juegan hoy con tanto volumen y en los entornos de 0,72. Parece que no lo quieren dejar bajar de esos niveles, pero en días anteriores bajó algo más...

Y si finalmente lo van a dejar bajar de 0,70 no entiendo por qué tanta negociación en torno a 0,72... o sea, es que no sé qué narices pasa... si interpretarlo como que están acumulando en 0,72 para subir, o si interpretarlo como que están soltando todo en 0,72 para bajar...


----------



## LOLO08 (15 Jul 2014)

Paso a saludar desde playas algarveñas mientras lamo mis heridas gowexguanas. Desde la arena playera la cosa se ve mas relajada. Animo a los que seguís en la brecha. A la vuelta habra que mirar con detenimiento el mercado.


----------



## ane agurain (15 Jul 2014)

parece que hay un rumor sobre messi y retirada prematura....


y otro:
Crece el rumor de un adelanto electoral para el próximo mes de noviembre - EcoDiario.es


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Jul 2014)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> Efectivamente... si los pierde mal asunto... lo que no sé es a qué juegan hoy con tanto volumen y en los entornos de 0,72. Parece que no lo quieren dejar bajar de esos niveles, pero en días anteriores bajó algo más...
> 
> Y si finalmente lo van a dejar bajar de 0,70 no entiendo por qué tanta negociación en torno a 0,72... o sea, es que no sé qué narices pasa... si interpretarlo como que están acumulando en 0,72 para subir, o si interpretarlo como que están soltando todo en 0,72 para bajar...



Ya tendría que haber rebotado con fuerza en 0.70. En 15 días consecutivos de bajada ha perdido un 30% y ni un leve rebote Si no lo ha hecho, creo que es mala cosa. Hay muchos "atrapados" que han tenido que comprar nuevas acciones en la ampliación...

Yo de momento miro...


----------



## Topongo (15 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> parece que hay un rumor sobre messi y retirada prematura....
> 
> 
> y otro:
> Crece el rumor de un adelanto electoral para el próximo mes de noviembre - EcoDiario.es



Entiendo, mirando entre lineas y si se confirma ,que hay brutales ajustes y medidas impopulares (pensiones?,IVA?,especiales? supongo que todo) que bruselas quiere imponer antes de fin de año y estos no se las quieren comer para no desaparecer definitivamente...
Agarraos las kalandrakas ::


----------



## bertok (15 Jul 2014)




----------



## LCIRPM (15 Jul 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Paso a saludar desde playas algarveñas mientras lamo mis heridas gowexguanas. Desde la arena playera la cosa se ve mas relajada. Animo a los que seguís en la brecha. A la vuelta habra que mirar con detenimiento el mercado.



A la vuelta, ahora a disfrutar ¡Y no compre chicharros portugueses, ahí lo mejor es el bacalhau !


----------



## bertok (15 Jul 2014)

Se han visto ciertas prisas por salir.

Al que tenga plusvalías le recomiendo cuidado porque el SP todavía no se ha movido.


----------



## Krim (15 Jul 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> A la vuelta, ahora a disfrutar ¡Y no compre chicharros portugueses, ahí lo mejor es el bacalhau !



Bacalhau portugueis: Pescado de lo mejorcito a precio de panga. 

Guanos días y tal. Mis Ferrovial bien, gracias . Como esto siga así el puto Janus se saldrá con la suya y se sacará una pasta. Ya podía haber tenido el mismo ojo con el carbón


----------



## Tono (15 Jul 2014)

pa mí que vamos a ver un señor reversal

señores osos, pueden irse retirando a las madrigueras :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 15-jul-2014 at 13:47 ----------




LOLO08 dijo:


> Paso a saludar desde playas algarveñas mientras lamo mis heridas gowexguanas. Desde la arena playera la cosa se ve mas relajada. Animo a los que seguís en la brecha. A la vuelta habra que mirar con detenimiento el mercado.



hay buen nivel de boobs?
o sólo inglesas pellejas en topless?


----------



## ane agurain (15 Jul 2014)

Ms de 30 trabajadores de Disney detenidos por supuestos abusos a menores desde 2006 | Estados Unidos | EL MUNDO


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Jul 2014)

bajistillas sereis aniquilados , solo se ha pospuesto el gap al alza y mañana lo tendremos :no:


----------



## ane agurain (15 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bajistillas sereis aniquilados , solo se ha pospuesto el gap al alza y mañana lo tendremos :no:



yo hasta mañana no muevo un dedo




dax -0,1%
y usanos futuros recuperando el verde desde el -0,5%
nosotros -0,9%



indra deja una isla de las tuyas, aka, pabajo


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Jul 2014)

Joder con el servidor, Calopez. ¿para esto pagamos?


----------



## ane agurain (15 Jul 2014)

The 747 is going extinct – Quartz
Jumbo Jets - QuickTake

interesante y/o curioso


----------



## asador de manteca (15 Jul 2014)

Enagases a nada de hacer un topongo


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Jul 2014)

asador de manteca dijo:


> Enagases a nada de hacer un topongo



cortate un poco tio , que lo podrian leer los niños , spoiler o algo :ouch:

bueno el ibex a punto de salir disparado despues del doble suelo , mañana podemos tener el tan ansiado gap al alza y eso seria maravilloso


----------



## Tono (15 Jul 2014)

el ansiado gap que ve Pandoro cuando te agachas

la cuña ya se ha completado o está cruda todavía?


----------



## ane agurain (15 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cortate un poco tio , que lo podrian leer los niños , spoiler o algo :ouch:
> 
> bueno el ibex a punto de salir disparado despues del doble suelo , mañana podemos tener el tan ansiado gap al alza y eso seria maravilloso




a mí me daba como que venía un fin de mes malo, y agosto más abajo aún... vamos a ver.



hemos recuperado 100 puntos desde abajo





llevamos 8 máximos decrecientes, por comentar


----------



## Tono (15 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> a mí me daba como que venía un fin de mes malo, y agosto más abajo aún... vamos a ver.



los fines de mes son todos malos, sí
cada vez está más jodido to make ends meet, que dirían los ingleses


----------



## ane agurain (15 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> los fines de mes son todos malos, sí
> cada vez está más jodido to make ends meet, que dirían los ingleses



yo aviso, que viene malo y frío 

Un nuevo vórtice polar podría estropear el verano en la costa este de EEUU ? Mundo ? Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Mundo en lainformacion.com






aprovecharán y dirán que el PIB "se enfría" otra vez?


joder, que aburridas las MDF, y no superan resistencia, pese al dividendo de mañana, HdP. No es buena señal, por lógica.


----------



## Topongo (15 Jul 2014)

asador de manteca dijo:


> Enagases a nada de hacer un topongo



????
Si está bastante plano....
Creo que hay confusión con el termino Topongo, Tono y algún otro forero lo describieron muy bien en su dia... 

BME bien...


----------



## mofeta (15 Jul 2014)

El cambio de sensaciones de unos pocos días a otro siempre resulta fascinante incluso en un mercado todavía alcista. Y la cosa es evidente que no está del todo clara por lo que vengo leyendo. Y eso que USA está apoyando sin rechistar


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Jul 2014)

vamos coño , la logica de MV no quedara en entredicho :rolleye:


----------



## docjones (15 Jul 2014)

Laleche. He entrado en ecobolsa y me ha salido publi de un instituto que ayuda al alcoholismo y a la adicción a la cocaína. Mucho lobo de gualestrit, pienso.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Jul 2014)

docjones dijo:


> Laleche. He entrado en ecobolsa y me ha salido publi de un instituto que ayuda al alcoholismo y a la adicción a la cocaína. Mucho lobo de gualestrit, pienso.



La publicidad en internet, por lo general, está personalizada en función de tus gustos de cada persona.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Jul 2014)

Rojos días,

Tono sin Tino dice cosas con mucho sentido. ITX, BAYN son empresas que no deben faltar en la cartera de plazo infinito. La segunda la llevo a través de dos fondos, la primera es perfecta para buscar entradas cuando se produce una caída del 10%. Basf, BMW, Siemens, Airbus será por buenas empresas....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Jul 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> La publicidad en internet, por lo general, está personalizada en función de tus gustos de cada persona.



Que se lo digan a tono... 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que se lo digan a tono...
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



No queria decirlo...


----------



## docjones (15 Jul 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> La publicidad en internet, por lo general, está personalizada en función de tus gustos de cada persona.



Excelente. Entonces me mantengo anónimo. Aún no me han calao.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Jul 2014)

docjones dijo:


> Excelente. Entonces me mantengo anónimo. Aún no me han calao.



no te sobra razon chavalin


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Jul 2014)

docjones dijo:


> Laleche. He entrado en ecobolsa y me ha salido publi de un instituto que ayuda al alcoholismo y a la adicción a la cocaína. Mucho lobo de gualestrit, pienso.



cuando te he leído en un principio mi pequeña mente ha entendido que el instituto te ayudaba a ser alcohólico o adicto a la coca.... necesito vacaciones


----------



## docjones (15 Jul 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> cuando te he leído en un principio mi pequeña mente ha entendido que el instituto te ayudaba a ser alcohólico o adicto a la coca.... necesito vacaciones



Leído así, también me lo parece 

Quizás un "de" en vez de un "que" sería más adecuado


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Jul 2014)

subanme ese ibex :Baile:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (15 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo aviso, que viene malo y frío
> 
> Un nuevo vórtice polar podría estropear el verano en la costa este de EEUU ? Mundo ? Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Mundo en lainformacion.com
> 
> ...



Eso, eso, que haga más frio incluso en verano, que hay que gastar carbón para calentarse. :fiufiu:


----------



## IRobot (15 Jul 2014)

docjones dijo:


> Excelente. Entonces me mantengo anónimo. Aún no me han calao.



La mejor forma de conocer a una persona hoy en día no es hablando con ella, es consiguiendo las cookies de su navegador


----------



## Topongo (15 Jul 2014)

carbures adquiere otra empresa... 


http://www.bolsasymercados.es/mab/documentos/HechosRelev/2014/07/16162_HRelev_20140715_1.pdf

---------- Post added 15-jul-2014 at 15:28 ----------

HR dia si y dia también... que curioso ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Jul 2014)

Corte de luz.... Venezuelización de Granada...la que está liando Pablemos


----------



## atman (15 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Corte de luz.... Venezuelización de Granada...la que está liando Pablemos



Vaya haciendo acopio de papel de periódico...


----------



## ane agurain (15 Jul 2014)

carbures es la nueva campsa


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Jul 2014)

joer el ibex rojete y el sp en verde no imaginar que ponga rojo


----------



## IRobot (15 Jul 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> joer el ibex rojete y el sp en verde no imaginar que ponga rojo


----------



## Janus (15 Jul 2014)

Portugal Telecom capitaliza menos que Gamesa y hace un x3 en EV.

Sinceramente, pero de momento no hay que moverse, no hay color entre una y otra compañía. Simplemente vale con echar un vistazo a los activos.


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Jul 2014)

IRobot dijo:


>



creo que viene Janet


----------



## bertok (15 Jul 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Portugal Telecom capitaliza menos que Gamesa y hace un x3 en EV.
> 
> Sinceramente, pero de momento no hay que moverse, no hay color entre una y otra compañía. Simplemente vale con echar un vistazo a los activos.



Cuando se fusione con Oi te van a dar papelacos de una compañía hiperendeudada en un mercado que va a sufrir durante los próximos años.

Está atractiva pero por debajo hay mucha mierda.


----------



## ponzi (15 Jul 2014)

Confirmado...OPA sobre Lorillard a 68,88$

OPA sobre Lorillard | Think in Value

Señores se acabo el viaje


----------



## pullerazo (15 Jul 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Portugal Telecom capitaliza menos que Gamesa y hace un x3 en EV.
> 
> Sinceramente, pero de momento no hay que moverse, no hay color entre una y otra compañía. Simplemente vale con echar un vistazo a los activos.




Hola Janus,

Estoy dentro, si baja más, compraré más.

¿Que te refieres con x3 EV?.

Gracias.


----------



## Janus (15 Jul 2014)

pullerazo dijo:


> Hola Janus,
> 
> Estoy dentro, si baja más, compraré más.
> 
> ...



Capitalización + deuda es 3 veces la de Gamesa. Sin color. Es cierto que tiene mucha deuda. El negocio está en que si sale adelante en términos de negocio, habrá un rebalanceo del EV a lo bestia.


----------



## atman (15 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Confirmado...OPA sobre Lorillard a 68,88$
> 
> OPA sobre Lorillard | Think in Value
> 
> Señores se acabo el viaje



Es una prima del 10% sobre el precio actual ¿no? Lástima...

Ahora que lo veo.. está bajando un 8%... "me" no entenderrr...


----------



## Xiux (15 Jul 2014)

Buen Dia

BME, por si no lo visteis


La Corporación Financiera Alba ha comunicado al regulador bursátil la compra de 1,8 millones de acciones del holding de los mercados españoles BME para elevar su participación al 5,191 por ciento desde el 3,05 por ciento declarado a finales de mayo de este año. La participación actual tiene un valor de mercado de unos 142 millones de euros. 

Portugal Telecom tiene mucha merde , cuidado...


----------



## jayco (15 Jul 2014)

pullerazo dijo:


> Hola Janus,
> 
> Estoy dentro, si baja más, compraré más.
> 
> ...



http://www.investopedia.com/terms/e/enterprisevalue.asp


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Confirmado...OPA sobre Lorillard a 68,88$
> 
> OPA sobre Lorillard | Think in Value
> 
> Señores se acabo el viaje



pues se lo están tomando bastante mal


----------



## ponzi (15 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Es una prima del 10% sobre el precio actual ¿no? Lástima...
> 
> Ahora que lo veo.. está bajando un 8%... "me" no entenderrr...



La noticia tiene truco, Reynolds pagara 68,88$ pero no todo será en efectivo si no una parte en acciones

"Bajo el acuerdo, los accionistas de Lorillard recibirán $ 50,50 en efectivo y 0,2909 acciones de Reynolds por cada una de Lorillard"

La empresa resultante tendrá que vender parte de sus activos por si no quiere incumplir las leyes de competencia.


----------



## atman (15 Jul 2014)

Boquita de piñón la lía...


----------



## ane agurain (15 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Boquita de piñón la lía...



el dax baja 70 puntos en 30 minutos, qué ha dicho?


----------



## Topongo (15 Jul 2014)

Bueno velotas rojotas en BME y las manos preparadas para salir por patas si es necesario...
Vamos a tener un fin de sesión interesante parece


----------



## Krim (15 Jul 2014)

IMHO, bajada claramente trampa, el DAX termina en verde.

Luego paso a por mi owned.


----------



## FranR (15 Jul 2014)

Efectivamente el Ibex va a empezar a gatear, hora de comprar como posesos. Amonoh gacelones.


----------



## atman (15 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> el dax baja 70 puntos en 30 minutos, qué ha dicho?



Los tipos subirán antes de lo que lo que los mercados están descontando.


----------



## Janus (15 Jul 2014)

Tenían que subir mucho más rápido para llevarse por delante tanta estafa montada sobre deuda impagable tanto en residencial como en corporativo.

Que nadie olvide que esta pava va a pasar a cobrarse sus deudas. Le importa una puta mierda lo español.


----------



## Montegrifo (15 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Efectivamente el Ibex va a empezar a gatear, hora de comprar como posesos. Amonoh gacelones.



Se le ha olvidado el botón ironic mode?

Mire que aquí semos muuuuu brutos


----------



## Tono (15 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Los tipos subirán antes de lo que lo que los mercados están descontando.



Parece que no hay tanta prisa por subirlos, el condicionante sería que el empleo mejore claramente.



> In a strong defense of the central bank's current stance, Yellen said that early signs of a pickup in inflation aren't enough for the Fed to accelerate its plans for raising interest rates, a move currently expected in the middle of next year.
> 
> That could change, with interest rates rising sooner and faster, if data show labor markets improving more quickly than expected, she said.



Fed's Yellen says U.S. recovery incomplete, defends loose policy | Reuters

ni arre, ni so


----------



## atman (15 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Parece que no hay tanta prisa por subirlos, el condicionante sería que el empleo mejore claramente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿sabe usted aquello de no mentar la soga en casa del ahorcado, verdad? Con eso basta, recuerde que no buscamos causas sino excusas.

---------- Post added 15-jul-2014 at 16:42 ----------

adiós niveles adiós...


----------



## ane agurain (15 Jul 2014)

guano en SP
parece que fallamos ayer y hoy contra los 1982
se supone que ahora toca probar mínimos de abajo?


----------



## Tono (15 Jul 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Se le ha olvidado el botón ironic mode?
> 
> Mire que aquí semos muuuuu brutos



ese muuuuuuuuuienso:

parece un reflejo subconsciente


----------



## ponzi (15 Jul 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Portugal Telecom capitaliza menos que Gamesa y hace un x3 en EV.
> 
> Sinceramente, pero de momento no hay que moverse, no hay color entre una y otra compañía. Simplemente vale con echar un vistazo a los activos.



Hay que esperarse a la fusión. Como dice Bertok , cuidado con Oi que esconde mucha deuda

Oi

[YOUTUBE]G1rHi-mKbek[/YOUTUBE]

Se estan retrasando y creo que es por el tema de espirito santo


----------



## ane agurain (15 Jul 2014)

El volumen de hoy de Indra? Se supone que los Del Pino habían salido en días anteriores, no hoy.


----------



## Janus (15 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> guano en SP
> parece que fallamos ayer y hoy contra los 1982
> se supone que ahora toca probar mínimos de abajo?



A mí me echaron el stop loss en 1981, su puta madre.

---------- Post added 15-jul-2014 at 16:51 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Hay que esperarse a la fusión. Como dice Bertok , cuidado con Oi que esconde mucha deuda
> 
> Oi
> 
> ...



en la bajada no ha salido mucho dinero. Es más quizá por estas fechas y el miedo a lo portugués que por los términos del negocio.


----------



## Tono (15 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> ¿sabe usted aquello de no mentar la soga en casa del ahorcado, verdad? Con eso basta, recuerde que no buscamos causas sino excusas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-jul-2014 at 16:42 ----------
> 
> adiós niveles adiós...



comprenderá que algunos estamos ya sufriendo en nuestras carnes 700 puntos abajo del IBEX y también busquemos las nuestras

...que después se agarran a esas excusas los profetas de la Hermandad del Cisne Negro, ya sabes... esa gente de carrera de letras que algún mal día se les ocurrió meterse en bolsa y aún les escuece... y sueltan todas sus pesadillas nocturnas a lo Lovecraft por el hilo, en plan de que no quedará títere con cabeza y tal :cook:


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (15 Jul 2014)

Según ZH el Grupo Espìrito Santo presentó
ESPÍRITO SANTO GROUPS HOLDING COMPANY RIOFORTE PREPARING TO FILE FOR CREDITOR PROTECTION IN LUXEMBOURG - SOURCES

For those confused, "creditor protection" = bankruptcy.


----------



## Tono (15 Jul 2014)

joder, ahogar no ahogan pero aprietan que da gusto

Go, Ralph, Go!!!


----------



## atman (15 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> comprenderá que algunos estamos ya sufriendo en nuestras carnes 700 puntos abajo del IBEX y también busquemos las nuestras
> 
> ...que después se agarran a esas excusas los profetas de la Hermandad del Cisne Negro, ya sabes... esa gente de carrera de letras que algún mal día se les ocurrió meterse en bolsa... y sueltan todas sus pesadillas nocturnas a lo Lovecraft por el hilo, en plan de que no quedará títere con cabeza y tal :cook:




no sé si me he explicado del todo bien... pero bueno...


----------



## ane agurain (15 Jul 2014)

max de antesdeyaer 1968,70
min de hoy: 1968,90

se da por _cerrado _el gap? respuesta; no parece


----------



## elpatatero (15 Jul 2014)

El comercio mundial esrmta colapsando,hoy a vuelto a bajar 16 puntos ,salgan de la bolsa pendejos mercenarios sin escrupulos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Jul 2014)

MMjr estas muy bajista? O simplemente bajistilla?


----------



## Tono (15 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> no sé si me he explicado del todo bien... pero bueno...



léeme con una sonrisa y entenderás que he captado perfectamente tu ironía 

y de paso he tirado una pullita a cierto sector foreril muy crecido estos días, que aquí no se puede dar puntada sin hilo :rolleye:


----------



## hombre-mosca (15 Jul 2014)

Ola ke asen?



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> MMjr estas muy bajista? O simplemente bajistilla?



Debe de haber sacado el coj** extra del maletero, para largos ... y tenga cuidadito con esas airbuseras, que a eso le queda todavia...

haber ese dax si le hacen esta semana un 9600 (Pollastre dixit) o 9450 (IO dixit).

Me voy a poner un poco al dia ... por lo que he oido de gowex va a ser emocionante la lectura.


----------



## FranR (15 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> MMjr estas muy bajista? O simplemente bajistilla?



Alcista hasta los siete miles. (no voy a renegar ahora de la que dije en Enero)


----------



## Tono (15 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Alcista hasta los siete miles. (no voy a renegar ahora de la que dije en Enero)



rectificar es de sabios :no:


----------



## ane agurain (15 Jul 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Ola ke asen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






yo sigo airbus para entrar desde hace días, pero no para
y antes que la han citado como valor "seguro".... me están calentando más la cabeza

qué niveles ve?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Jul 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Ola ke asen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seguimos esperando meneo en el azúcar?


----------



## FranR (15 Jul 2014)

Economista de bar fue baneado, ahora vuelve como tapa de bar. Que le pongan un poco de salsa brava al mushsasho.


----------



## FranR (15 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> rectificar es de sabios :no:



Antes muerta que sencilla.:X


----------



## bertok (15 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> no sé si me he explicado del todo bien... pero bueno...



700 es la mitad de 1400, un tercio de 2100, un cuarto de 2800 ....

Cada cual es responsable de sus propias inversiones.

Las plusvalías virtuales no son plusvalías reales.

El pechopalomeo en los mercados cuesta dinero, mucho dinero.

Hay acciones y acciones y sí no nos las vendo. Prefiero quemarlas.

Antes las dejo hasta el infinito.

....


----------



## hombre-mosca (15 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Seguimos esperando meneo en el azúcar?



Me voy a poner al dia, necesito un poco de tiempo, no me mirado nada desde hace varias semanas,

SZU lo veia a 12
AIRBUS a 42
EON tenia que hacer esta vuelta abajo, hasta 13,7X (esto lo tengo que revisar, no me hagan caso)
ADVA (chicharro, creo que ha terminado la bajada)

Lo dicho necesito un par de dias para volver a funcionar. Y leerme este mes apasionante.


----------



## bertok (15 Jul 2014)

Es muy raro la vuelta atrás que ha hecho hace días el Oro y más aún que hoy baje al mismo tiempo que los índices.

El hapocalisis lleva escrito un desplome simultaneo de metales preciosos e índices.

No me hagáis caso.


----------



## Durmiente (15 Jul 2014)

Ya rebota. Ya rebota

Ironic mode y esas cosas que poneis

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## ane agurain (15 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Es muy raro la vuelta atrás que ha hecho hace días el Oro y más aún que hoy baje al mismo tiempo que los índices.
> 
> El hapocalisis lleva escrito un desplome simultaneo de metales preciosos e índices.
> 
> No me hagáis caso.



bueno, tampoco es que bajen mucho el resto, etnre 0,1 y 0,3%
el que baja es ralph, pero parece que makean esta media hora final un poco hasta 10.500

pero seguimos con mínimos más abajo (a ver si mañana ya no)


----------



## Tono (15 Jul 2014)

ya debe ser la hora de meditación de la Hermandad 

me parece escuchar a lo lejos sus mantras...

....Hay acciones y acciones y sí no nos las vendo. Prefiero quemarlas.

....Antes las dejo hasta el infinito.

...1000 puntos desparecerán en la noche 

...sólo en el carbón confiarás


----------



## FranR (15 Jul 2014)

El único pero que le puedo poner al guano, es que los del FMI están como una cabra, y las recomendaciones de más pasta ficticia al sistema, si son mínimamente tomadas en cuenta es peponazo fuelte fuelte. Ya empiezan con miedos deflacionarios y tal. El resto de factores, los de economía real son para salir corriendo no mirar atrás y esperar a que escampe.


----------



## bertok (15 Jul 2014)




----------



## sr.anus (15 Jul 2014)

Estimado Anus,

Nos ponemos en contacto contigo para comunicarte que el próximo 15 de Septiembre el tipo de interés de tu cuenta COINC pasará del 1,75% TAE al 1,40% TAE (1,39% TIN).

En COINC seguiremos ayudándote a alcanzar tus metas con la mejor remuneración, sin comisiones y con tu dinero siempre disponible. Además puedes continuar disfrutando de importantes descuentos en una gran variedad de comercios en el Club de Ahorradores y de un 4% adicional para todas tus compras en Amazon.es. 


mas madera, venid al ibex majos

edito, los naranjitos nos incitan a coger papel? (bla bla para resumir)

Estimado Sr. Anus,

Dado que usted tiene depositadas con nosotros acciones de BANCO SANTANDER, bla bla bla, SANTANDER DIVIDENDO ELECCION.

Usted como accionista puede escoger entre varias opciones, bla bla bla opción por defecto.

1. Recibir nuevas acciones (opción por defecto):blablabla: 1 acción/es por cada 49 derecho/s, _*(no sujeto a retención fiscal)*_. ING Direct procederá a dar una orden de venta de los derechos sobrantes blablabla su valor. 

2. Recibir efectivo vendiendo sus derechos a BANCO SANTANDER: deberán comunicárnoslo entre el 15-07-2014 y el 24-07-2014 antes de las 17:30 horas,_* (con retención fiscal 21%)*_. blablabla

3. Recibir efectivo vendiendo sus derechos en el mercado: blablablao. El precio de cada derecho vendrá dado por la cotización de mismo en cada momento, _*(no sujeto a retención fiscal)*_.

blablablao


----------



## ane agurain (15 Jul 2014)

Logista lleva 2 días buenos tras OPV, debería ser noticia, visto lo visto:
+3 y +4,5%

weno, al sol. y a ver qué hace el SP


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> El único pero que le puedo poner al guano, es que los del FMI están como una cabra, y las recomendaciones de más pasta ficticia al sistema, si son mínimamente tomadas en cuenta es peponazo fuelte fuelte. Ya empiezan con miedos deflacionarios y tal. El resto de factores, los de economía real son para salir corriendo no mirar atrás y esperar a que escampe.



Let them come...











Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Alcista hasta los siete miles. (no voy a renegar ahora de la que dije en Enero)



Ah entonces solo un poco bajistilla veo. ::

7000 otra vez? Que peñazo? En drogi confio para no pasarme otro verano con la misma película del 2011.


----------



## Tono (15 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Let them come...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



están chulas

pero las que mandan son las del Banco de Hierro de Braavos


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Jul 2014)

Madre mia 

la popeya la que ha líado


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Jul 2014)

Cuando leo banco de hierro, matarreyes, poniente o desembarco del rey me vienen arcadas cual miniboludin en el minuto 6 de la primera parte.

Por cierto, ¿quien fue el apañao que me ayudó con el python? Estoy retomando ese programilla bear sniffer 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Topongo (15 Jul 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> Estimado Anus,
> 
> Nos ponemos en contacto contigo para comunicarte que el próximo 15 de Septiembre el tipo de interés de tu cuenta COINC pasará del 1,75% TAE al 1,40% TAE (1,39% TIN).
> 
> ...



Y si no hacen como la otra vez y vendes tus derechos por sus cojones...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atman (15 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Es muy raro la vuelta atrás que ha hecho hace días el Oro y más aún que hoy baje al mismo tiempo que los índices.
> 
> El hapocalisis lleva escrito un desplome simultaneo de metales preciosos e índices.
> 
> No me hagáis caso.



Está habiendo ventas muy gordas de futuros. Alguien ha tirado 15.000 contratos hoy... y lo ha tumbado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Jul 2014)

La poyeya no era esta chica?







(Baneada de por vida por quitarse boobs)

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ponzi (15 Jul 2014)

Espirito Santo loan strains Portugal-Brazil telecoms merger | Reuters

*Ni con un palo*

1)1000 mill de PT se han esfumado
2)Oi esta hasta las cejas de deuda
3)Viendo el timo de la estampita los chicos de Oi están forzando para bajar el % de PT en la fusión

Conclusión: Los accionistas de PT van a recibir poco papel de Oi que encima esta de deuda hasta las cejas


----------



## decloban (15 Jul 2014)

Hace una semana tristeza porque me habían echado de GRF y estaba fuera de mercado y con liquidez total y ahora a la espera de la señal para abrir cortos.

[YOUTUBE]MUj0fWeEl-M[/YOUTUBE]

Y por eso utilizo AT, no hay nada mejor para seguir el rastro del dinero :fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (15 Jul 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Hace una semana tristeza porque me habían echado de GRF y estaba fuera de mercado y con liquidez total y ahora a la espera de la señal para abrir cortos.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]MUj0fWeEl-M[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Y por eso utilizo AT, no hay nada mejor para seguir el rastro del dinero :fiufiu:




Ebro 2 días de rebote de momento. 
sigues pensando en cortos?


----------



## hombre-mosca (15 Jul 2014)

Echaba de menos las caidas de burbuja ..

Pero que coj..... es esto?

MM Le han hecho el paseillo a hombros desde la oficina... esta Ud. bien?
Espero que solo sea una correlacion negativa temporal y que vuelva pronto como gacela-plus-plus.



MarketMaker dijo:


> Bueno señores, casi cuatro años con ustedes en el hilo, algunos aciertos, algunos fallos y muchos buenos ratos.
> 
> Gente que ha quedado por el camino... especialmente el maestro Mulder (saludos) y otros que poco a poco han ido desapareciendo del hilo, espero que por cambiar de aires y no por haber sido barridos.
> 
> ...


----------



## decloban (15 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Ebro 2 días de rebote de momento.
> sigues pensando en cortos?



Claro que sigo pensando en cortos. Con Ebro ya te comente a que precio tenia que cerrar en semanal para abrir cortos el lunes en apertura a mercado.

Ya sabes abrir largos en máximos de 52 semanas (entre otros indicadores) y abrir cortos en mínimos de 52 semanas (entre otros indicadores).

Todo eso pensando a medio plazo.


----------



## atman (15 Jul 2014)

Si comparan el volumen en las bajadas del SP con el de las subidas... psss...

Lástima me pierdo el cierre, pero como acabará siendo soporífero, pues...

Sean buenos.


----------



## sr.anus (15 Jul 2014)

no descansais ni en ver.ano, dejad los chicharretes, abandonad toda esperanza bajistillash





Rastreando Valor: El peor inversor del mundo puede ganar dinero

que opinais?

p.d pobre bob



Spoiler



Era una mujer que quería regalarle un gran regalo a su marido por su cumpleaño s. Como él siempre había deseado darla por el culo, y ella nunca había accedido, pensó que sería un buen regalo. Además, como su marido era un gran admirador de Brigitte Bardot, se tatuó sus iniciales en el culo (una B en cada papo).
Llegó el día, y el marido en cuanto lo supo, le dio una vez por el culo. Y una segunda. Y una tercera. Y... raca,raca,raca... Y una décima.
Y como no reparaba en las iniciales tatuadas, la mujer le dice: "Cariño, mira lo que me he tatuado para tí en el culete".
Y él se aparta, lo mira, y dice: "Bob, quién es Bob?


----------



## patilltoes (15 Jul 2014)

Interesante papel. Y si se cuentan los dividendos mas risa.

-----------
Ah, pues estan incluidos.


----------



## jopitxujo (15 Jul 2014)

¿Qué os parece una entradita en Sacyr?
Me parece que se han quitado de encima a toda la gacelada y con un stop en los últimos mínimos bastante cercano...ienso:


----------



## ponzi (15 Jul 2014)

La nueva tabaquera ya no va a ser tan rentable como lo era Lorillard por si sola, seguramente ahora sera una media de las dos.

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/NYS/LO-Lorillard/detalle-financiero

Es comparar un Roa de 35% con otro del 10%, ademas que Lorillard estaba menos endeudada en base al Ebitda

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/NYS/RAI-Reynolds_amricn/detalle-financiero

50$ en efectivo y algo menos de un 1/3 de las acciones de Reynolds


http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304810904579506094238208338

Parece que estan intentado hacer coincidir los precios de las dos empresas sobre los 59$ para la fusion.


----------



## paulistano (15 Jul 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece una entradita en Sacyr?
> Me parece que se han quitado de encima a toda la gacelada y con un stop en los últimos mínimos bastante cercano...ienso:



La llevo siguiendo. 

Comenté en su día que no la dejaron bajar de 4,16 por mucho que el ibex guanease... Creo que el jueves.... 

Me parece buena opción si el ibex rebota.... Si no, es de las peligrosas.


----------



## bertok (15 Jul 2014)

Que troleo del SP :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

La verdad es que no sé dónde van a llevar al putibex cuando el SP guanee de verdad ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## @@strom (15 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> La nueva tabaquera ya no va a ser tan rentable como lo era Lorillard por si sola, seguramente ahora sera una media de las dos.
> 
> https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/NYS/LO-Lorillard/detalle-financiero
> 
> ...



Joder un roa del 35%.
¿hay alguna en españa con ese roa? Me imagino que bme , viscofan o miquel y costas anden por esos niveles.


----------



## Adicto (15 Jul 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> Estimado Anus,
> 
> Nos ponemos en contacto contigo para comunicarte que el próximo 15 de Septiembre el tipo de interés de tu cuenta COINC pasará del 1,75% TAE al 1,40% TAE (1,39% TIN).
> 
> ...



Pero si tenías las acciones 2 meses antes o después, está bonificado hasta los primeros 1500 €. Lo que no sé es si esto aplica a las opciones 2 y 3 o sólo 2.
Esto lo iban a quitar en la nueva reforma fiscal ¿alguien puede confirmar a partir de qué fecha?


----------



## Montegrifo (15 Jul 2014)

Adicto dijo:


> Pero si tenías las acciones 2 meses antes o después, está bonificado hasta los primeros 1500 €. Lo que no sé es si esto aplica a las opciones 2 y 3 o sólo 2.
> Esto lo iban a quitar en la nueva reforma fiscal ¿alguien puede confirmar a partir de qué fecha?



La reforma todavía es un proyecto, y en todo caso se aplicaría a partir del año que viene. Y la exención de 1.500 sólo se aplica a la opción 2, la venta de derechos no tributa al venderlos, lo hace cuando vendes las acciones


----------



## Robopoli (15 Jul 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> no descansais ni en ver.ano, dejad los chicharretes, abandonad toda esperanza bajistillash
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es la vieja historia de invertir en índices. Me pregunto como está afectando la popularización de ETFs, fondos índices y demás a los PER de las empresas que están en los índices clásicos (SP500, DJIA, etc.)


----------



## ane agurain (15 Jul 2014)

la salida de los del pino de indra y acx

BolsaCanaria .info | El efecto de la salida de la familia del PIno de Acerinox
BolsaCanaria .info | La familia del Pino también vende su 4% de INDRA



La importancia del gestor para seleccionar un fondo


Draghi vuelve a avisar a la banca sobre sus cañonazos de liquidez: "El carry trade no va a ser tan rentable" - elEconomista.es


----------



## Roninn (15 Jul 2014)

Janus como va el carbon?

Que ven tus ojos de pepino.

Ps. Mis coloniales bien gracias. Llevo Inmobiliaria española y carbon, viva la bolsa.

Un saludo a la parroquia


----------



## ane agurain (15 Jul 2014)

La UE rechaza la iniciativa francesa para abaratar el fármaco contra la hepatitis C | Sociedad | EL PAÍS
curioso este tema


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (15 Jul 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece una entradita en Sacyr?
> Me parece que se han quitado de encima a toda la gacelada y con un stop en los últimos mínimos bastante cercano...ienso:



AT no tengo ni idea, Sacyr compara y OHL. Mientras una empresa marca máximos históricos , la otra continúa cotizando en los mínimos de 2009 realizando un suelo durmiente desde hace cinco años.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Jul 2014)

el SP tiene construido un HC y la mitad del H
si hiciese un viaje a 1957 se podría activar
claro que es zona de soporte de varias lineas

perder 1950 sería lo malo según mi pATético







curiosamente, hace 1 semana, lo mismo ha pasado en el ibex



aunque la tendencia de fondo sigue siendo claramente alcista


----------



## creative (16 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo aviso, que viene malo y frío
> 
> Un nuevo vórtice polar podría estropear el verano en la costa este de EEUU ? Mundo ? Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Mundo en lainformacion.com
> 
> ...





No te quejes que han cerrado en verde y el ibex ha acabado muy colorado.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Jul 2014)

creative dijo:


> No te quejes que han cerrado en verde y el ibex ha acabado muy colorado.



ya, pero en la resistencia. justo lo que hablabamos ayer. qué hacer?

pedazo verde han tenido! un 0,25%!! ::


----------



## creative (16 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ya, pero en la resistencia. justo lo que hablabamos ayer. qué hacer?
> 
> pedazo verde han tenido! un 0,25%!! ::



Yo lo veo como un valor defensivo, en caso de que el ibex se pegue el castañazo puede ser un valor para aguantar como podria ser Ebro


----------



## ane agurain (16 Jul 2014)

creative dijo:


> Yo lo veo como un valor defensivo, en caso de que el ibex se pegue el castañazo puede ser un valor para aguantar como podria ser Ebro



Vaya, llevo las 2 ::::::

En inversis recomendaban esta mañana entrar en Airbus, pero visto lo visto y lo que han comentado esta tarde, creo que voy a esperar a ver esos 42


----------



## mpbk (16 Jul 2014)

yo dejo el hilo,

es una puta mierda, no me aporta nada


----------



## FranR (16 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> yo dejo el hilo,
> 
> es una puta mierda, no me aporta nada



Es la segunda vez que lo deja... esta vez cierre la puerta al salir. ::

Le echaremos de menos :XX::XX:

P.D. Vendió el anillo de su tía?

Si: Ha podido pasar a un i3 al menos y ha dejado el pentium
No: No desespere, no lo malvenda en las tiendas esas de segunda mano que frecuenta.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Jul 2014)

por comentar en Koncorde un dato que llama la atención. La salida de "manos fuertes" hoy en Bankia, no ocurría desde hace muuuuuucho. Este nivel no se veía desde que estaba a 180 euros


----------



## Namreir (16 Jul 2014)

Las materias primas se siguen desplomando, no augura nada nuevo.


----------



## ponzi (16 Jul 2014)

Esta el sector movidito

Imperial Tobacco compra 'Winston' y otras cuatro marcas por 10.400 millones - elEconomista.es


----------



## ane agurain (16 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Las materias primas se siguen desplomando, no augura nada nuevo.



cuáles nam?
y qué es desplomando?

edito: HCH posibles también en AMS y ACX


----------



## Namreir (16 Jul 2014)

Prácticamente todas, desde el ultimo mes, hasta el petroleo se derrumba. Hoy han vuelto a caer.


----------



## jayco (16 Jul 2014)

No parece que haya un desplome por ningun lado.

Commodity Futures Online Trading - Bloomberg


----------



## mpbk (16 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Es la segunda vez que lo deja... esta vez cierre la puerta al salir. ::
> 
> Le echaremos de menos :XX::XX:
> 
> ...



jajajaj:o:o:o

soy el único que sabia el nivel de 11200, el único he dicho,se va el mejor.


----------



## FranR (16 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> venga abro largos ibex, 5eur xpip



Nada vaya con Dios y 500 euros menos (de momento) :X


----------



## mpbk (16 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Nada vaya con Dios y 500 euros menos (de momento) :X



pero ya cerré hijo mio, 
300 euritos....


----------



## ane agurain (16 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Nada vaya con Dios y 500 euros menos (de momento) :X



na, tranqui. saldría a tiempo, como de cementos y BES


----------



## mpbk (16 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> na, tranqui. saldría a tiempo, como de cementos y BES



cementos sigo y bes ya salto stop,se tenia que intentar, está quebrado y bajará a 10 centimos... eres pesado eh...si no tienes ni puta idea de bolsa tu y tus graficos......que me vas a dar lecciones.

todo el dia mirando rsi que no sirve para nada y no sabes como funciona el konkorde...:ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## FranR (16 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> jajajaj:o:o:o
> 
> soy el único que sabia el nivel de 11200, el único he dicho,se va el mejor.










:ouch:


----------



## mpbk (16 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> :ouch:



pero es verdad o no? jajaja es que nadie, solo yo........

como me queréis eh, anda que os vaya bonito.


----------



## hombre-mosca (16 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Seguimos esperando meneo en el azúcar?



A que estaria bien, que dejasen de hacer fractales?







Para que la figura cambie solo hace falta que alguien/algunos cambien de Algo. Hacia otra figura conocida del pinta y colorea.
Y estos tambien piensan asi (y hay uno nuevo mas)

Thélème Partners LLP Südzucker Aktiengesellschaft DE0007297004 0,54 % 2014-05-16
Canada Pension Plan Investment Board Südzucker Aktiengesellschaft DE0007297004 0,61 % 2014-04-08
Egerton Capital (UK) LLP Südzucker Aktiengesellschaft DE0007297004 0,63 % 2014-06-26
Overland Advisors, LLC Südzucker Aktiengesellschaft DE0007297004 1,00 % 2012-11-07:

Sigo leyendo.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (16 Jul 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> A que estaria bien, que dejasen de hacer fractales?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anuncio un profit warning hace unos dias....


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (16 Jul 2014)

Y de nuevo EZE en preapertura a 0,681 :S


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Jul 2014)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> Y de nuevo EZE en preapertura a 0,681 :S



Sigue si rebotar donde se supone que tenía que rebotar, 0.70 y con la de ayer son 16 jornadas consecutivas a la baja perdiendo un 35%, está en caida libre,...


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (16 Jul 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Sigue si rebotar donde se supone que tenía que rebotar, 0.70 y con la de ayer son 16 jornadas consecutivas a la baja perdiendo un 35%, está en caida libre,...



Parece que todos los día hace lo mismo, sube 1 ó 2 céntimos al abrir, comienza a caer después hasta las 12 ó 13 y luego sube lentamente hasta quedarse como abrió o ligeramente por debajo.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

el ojete frescor is coming y el gap al alza solo se ha pospuesto una sesion mas :o

arriba coño :Baile:


----------



## ponzi (16 Jul 2014)

Vaya lío accionarial que han montado los portugueses

A la espera de ser aprobado en la junta de PT el 8 de septiembre

http://www.telecom.pt/NR/rdonlyres/84AFA8F0-5EC3-48F0-8B54-8460A2029929/1470812/PTOi_BC_e.pdf

Cada acción de PT recibirá 3,64 acciones de Corpco

-2,1 acciones en el momento de la fusión (25,6% de la empresa resultante)
-1,54 acciones de Corpco que dependerán de la recuperación de la deuda de Rioforte, esta parte queda instrumentada con acciones call de Oi


----------



## Adicto (16 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> pero es verdad o no? jajaja es que nadie, solo yo........
> 
> como me queréis eh, anda que os vaya bonito.



Yo me acuerdo que dijiste 11400 y eso nunca pasó. Y sólo posteas las veces que te va bien y no las mal y en un mercado alcista tu veras... Otra cosa es saber que hiciste en 2007.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2014)

hechando unas rayas , llego a la conclusion de que solo son posibles dos escenarios , el primero un lateral entre 10400-10900 para romper al alza dentro de 1 o 2 meses y el segundo un rebote hasta los 10900 aprox para luego ir a cerrar el gap 9450 en agosto ienso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hechando unas rayas , llego a la conclusion de que solo son posibles dos escenarios , el primero un lateral entre 10400-10900 para romper al alza dentro de 1 o 2 meses y el segundo un rebote hasta los 10900 aprox para luego ir a cerrar el gap 9450 en agosto ienso:



Tenga usted cuidado con las rayas... inocho:\___


----------



## ane agurain (16 Jul 2014)

joder hechando


----------



## Robopoli (16 Jul 2014)

De momento parece que Grifols aguanta niveles pero la Yellen las ha jodido para unos días...


----------



## Xiux (16 Jul 2014)

Bonito rebote de IAG


----------



## ane agurain (16 Jul 2014)

y cementos. tentador.

iag también. y arcelor que supera 11


----------



## Krim (16 Jul 2014)

Caixabank me gusta como opción para cubrirme de un pandoreo generalizado, sobre todo ahora en resistencia ¿Como lo veis?


----------



## Topongo (16 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Caixabank me gusta como opción para cubrirme de un pandoreo generalizado, sobre todo ahora en resistencia ¿Como lo veis?



Yo es que evitar pandoreo y banca mediana en la misma frase no lo acabo de ver....


----------



## Krim (16 Jul 2014)

Joder, por supuesto que no terminas de verlo, vaya churro que he puesto.

Me refiero a ponerme corto ahí con la misma cantidad que tengo largo en otra parte para que si viene Pandoro, como yo diría que le van a dar mas duro que a lo que llevo, probablemente gane pasta. De ahí lo de cubrirme...con algo que en caso de guano me devuelva pasta.


----------



## mpbk (16 Jul 2014)

Adicto dijo:


> Yo me acuerdo que dijiste 11400 y eso nunca pasó. Y sólo posteas las veces que te va bien y no las mal y en un mercado alcista tu veras... Otra cosa es saber que hiciste en 2007.



pero no te cansas de mentir?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ue-pena-se-a-11200-a-subir-aguachurrooss.html

es que de verdad.....es acojonante.

no estáis acostumbrados que la gente acierte o que?

hoy mismo, unos larguitos dax que ya he cerrado y no he cantado,


----------



## Mr. Blonde (16 Jul 2014)

Estos traman algo.. inocho:

Un joven revoluciona la red con un 'selfie' con Paul McCartney y Warren Buffet.


----------



## elpatatero (16 Jul 2014)

La bolsa es todo humo como el mercado de bonos,estan jugando con el pan de todo el mundo,salgan del mercado y metan su dinero en bancolchon tiburones despiadados de la especulacion.


----------



## Tono (16 Jul 2014)

Buenos días.

China crece más de lo previsto, el dólar sube, nuestra prima de riesgo baja un 4% y el VIX por debajo de 12.

No se ha roto nada y la excusa sobre las palabras de Yellen, que comentaba Atman, con la que los osos intentaron llevarse su bocado me parece que se les ha atragantado.

Los resultados USA de las grandes empresas, sin ser espectaculares están siendo aceptablemente buenos.

La economía mundial, por supuesto echa unos zorros y las clases medias despareciendo... ¿pero qué tiene eso que ver con la bolsa?

Un poquito más y el dividendo del SAN me habrá salido completamente gratis :Aplauso::Aplauso:
Lo de Iberdrola es un sin parar hacia arriba. Y los ejpertos siguen insistiendo en que está barata :bla::bla:


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (16 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya lío accionarial que han montado los portugueses
> 
> A la espera de ser aprobado en la junta de PT el 8 de septiembre
> 
> ...




Y ahora salpicada por impagos del espirito santo......

El Grupo Espirito Santo incumple el pago de 847 millones de deuda con PT - elEconomista.es


----------



## Tono (16 Jul 2014)

a quién pertenece el IBEX?

*Informe BME sobre la distribución de la propiedad de las acciones*

- Los inversores no residentes, con el 40,1%, se mantienen como los principales propietarios de acciones españolas cotizadas

- Las familias vuelven a ser el segundo grupo de propietarios más relevante de la Bolsa, con el 26,1%

-Los inversores individuales poseen acciones cotizadas por valor de más de 150.000 millones de euros y los inversores extranjeros por valor de 240.000 millones

Familias e inversores extranjeros aumentan su participación en la Bolsa española


----------



## jayco (16 Jul 2014)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> Y ahora salpicada por impagos del espirito santo......
> 
> El Grupo Espirito Santo incumple el pago de 847 millones de deuda con PT - elEconomista.es



Acaban de aprobar ampliación de capital. Veremos, yo creo que la muerte de BES ha sido exagerada. Es un banco con unos ratios de capital bastante altos.


----------



## elpatatero (16 Jul 2014)




----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2014)

Os prometi ojete frescor y por ventura asi esta siendo , pero tambien os prometo la destruccion del ejercito de ejpertitos , sus posiciones bajistas seran su ruina :no:


----------



## ponzi (16 Jul 2014)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> Y ahora salpicada por impagos del espirito santo......
> 
> El Grupo Espirito Santo incumple el pago de 847 millones de deuda con PT - elEconomista.es




De hecho el cambio accionarial de la fusion viene justificado por el quebranto con el banco espirito santo


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2014)

ponzi siempre con noticias frescas :rolleye:


----------



## Tono (16 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> De hecho el cambio accionarial de la fusion viene justificado por el quebranto con el banco espirito santo



pues está subiendo un 18% ahora y con buen volumen

otro gran acierto del que se ha marchado por enésima vez...:rolleye:

---------- Post added 16-jul-2014 at 12:47 ----------




Krim dijo:


> Joder, por supuesto que no terminas de verlo, vaya churro que he puesto.
> 
> Me refiero a ponerme corto ahí con la misma cantidad que tengo largo en otra parte para que si viene Pandoro, como yo diría que le van a dar mas duro que a lo que llevo, probablemente gane pasta. De ahí lo de cubrirme...con algo que en caso de guano me devuelva pasta.



No sé exactamente que valores quieres cubrir, pero no es momento de tener miedo.... espera a que salgan los resultados semestrales para saber si la has cagado en alguno. Si los resultados de tus valores son buenos, puedes irte a la playa tranquilo... 

El verano es mal momento para cortos, largos y cortilargos, hay demasiada volatilidad por la caída de volumen...

...a excepción del jato, que juega a todos los palos (y también se los lleva todos)


----------



## Robopoli (16 Jul 2014)

Blackrock era y sigue siendo una de las recomendaciones del Morningstar Stock Investor. 
Han presentado hoy resultados:


> 19% AUM growth from the second quarter of 2013
> $38.0 billion of long-term net inflows for the second quarter of 2014
> 32% operating income growth (15% as adjusted) from the second quarter of 2013
> 40.4% operating margin (42.4% as adjusted) for the second quarter of 2014
> ...



Read more: BlackRock Reports Second Quarter 2014 Diluted EPS of $4.72, or $4.89 as adjusted - NASDAQ.com


----------



## ponzi (16 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> pues está subiendo un 18% ahora y con buen volumen
> 
> otro gran acierto del que se ha marchado por enésima vez...:rolleye:
> 
> ...



El que lo ha recomendado a estos precios es Janus.Voy a explicar un poco en que consiste el acuerdo entre oi y pt,Oi reconoce a Pt el derecho a recibir dos accs de la nueva sociedad y la restante se queda en stand by hasta que se aclare que ha pasado con el dinero prestado a bes.Si se recupera entonces volvera a tener 3 accs por cada una antigua si no se quedan en 2.Seguramente se recuperara una parte.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2014)

se esta produciendo lo que MV llama doble suelo en estocastico , un truco que nos indica peponeo del bueno , pero el problema es que el macd en semanal esta cortado a la baja , por lo que hay que estar atento a la zona 10900 donde podria acabar el rebote y girarse esto a la baja para ir a cerrar el gap 9450 ienso:

tiene el ibex hasta el vencimiento para marcarse un gap gordo al alza y con eso dar tranquilidad a los alcistillas , en ese caso los 11566 serian el objetivo minimo :Baile:


----------



## inversobres (16 Jul 2014)

10650-750.

A lo mejor sube, pero igual baja para despues subir o bajar.

MV style, y a el se le toma con gracia.


----------



## hombre-mosca (16 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se esta produciendo lo que MV llama doble suelo en estocastico , un truco que nos indica peponeo del bueno , pero el problema es que el macd en semanal esta cortado a la baja , por lo que hay que estar atento a la zona 10900 donde podria acabar el rebote y girarse esto a la baja para ir a cerrar el gap 9450 ienso:
> 
> tiene el ibex hasta el vencimiento para marcarse un gap gordo al alza y con eso dar tranquilidad a los alcistillas , en ese caso los 11566 serian el objetivo minimo :Baile:



Le veo pletorico ... a usted le ha sentado bien el verano.

A ver lo que dice la Ia.net por la tarde.


----------



## inversobres (16 Jul 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Le veo pletorico ... a usted le ha sentado bien el verano.
> 
> A ver lo que dice la Ia.net por la tarde.



Skynet esta al acecho...:XX::XX:


----------



## Topongo (16 Jul 2014)

Menudo peñazo las BME, el consuelo es que enagas está igual de peñazo...
Poir lo demás saludar a los foristas y poca cosa más...
Me merezco un :: pòr lo que dije del Sabadell y reguero de cadaveres y hoy 4% arriba despues de encima cerrar verde, pero creo que está peligroso peligroso


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Le veo pletorico ... a usted le ha sentado bien el verano.
> 
> A ver lo que dice la Ia.net por la tarde.



y eso que aun llevo pipos a la contra :rolleye:

este truco no falla , me adelante , porque me parecio ver un suelo en estocastico pero no fue asi , pero ahora ya tenemos los dos , pero existe la posibilidad muy improbable de que estemos haciendo un HCH en cuyo caso el ibex se girara en los 10900 aprox cuando el eurostoxxx50 cierre el microgap 3270 ienso:

---------- Post added 16-jul-2014 at 13:31 ----------

lo suyo seria un gap al alza de unos 100 pipos para mañana y ahi si dejaria los largos en proceso de engorde un par de semanas :baba:


----------



## jopitxujo (16 Jul 2014)

Al final he picado en Sacyr, la empresa es una mierda pero a corto puede subir un poquillo.


----------



## ponzi (16 Jul 2014)

Sobre PT

El negocio de Corpco va a ser muy importante, pensemos que son cerca de 100 mill de clientes. En portugal PT esta aguantando muy bien gracias a los servicios de fibra. A este precio como decía Janus es un chollo , ahora hay que tener cautela porque aun no se ha producido la fusión ni se sabe cuales son lo términos finales de la misma, son todo conjeturas.

1) Existe un posible quebranto de cerca de 1000 mill que influirá en la participación final pasando de un 30% pico a un 20%
2) Se desconoce el importe real de la deuda final---aunque seguramente se situara mas cerca de las 4 veces Ebitda que de las 3...A partir de 4 hay que ponerse serio

Son aguas bastante turbias como para jugarse los cuartos, es parecido a lo que pasa con imtech, precios de derribo pero con demasiado riesgo. Hay tanto potencial por arriba que si de verdad se solucionan los problemas no os preocupéis porque habrá tiempo de sobra para reengancharse...es una opinión personal , luego que cada uno haga lo que le pida el cuerpo eso si con buenos SL

Con el acuerdo de hoy se deja la puerta abierta a que no se pierda todo lo prestado a BES

Portugal Telecom offers Oi guarantees to save merger, paper says | Reuters

---------- Post added 16-jul-2014 at 13:44 ----------

Chinito , J.Prats es muy grande

https://www.unience.com/blogs-financieros/JPrats/lisboa_antigua_y_senorial


----------



## inversobres (16 Jul 2014)

10650, voila.

USA en maximos, en semana de vencimiento...


----------



## Tono (16 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Menudo peñazo las BME, el consuelo es que enagas está igual de peñazo...
> Poir lo demás saludar a los foristas y poca cosa más...
> Me merezco un :: pòr lo que dije del Sabadell y reguero de cadaveres y hoy 4% arriba despues de encima cerrar verde, pero creo que está peligroso peligroso



y a mí que me parece que lo de BME se está poniendo de lo más interesante :rolleye:
no es lo que sube, es las pistas que está dando

el suelo de 30 ya queda muy lejos y el de los 32 lo han cerrado los March. Por ahí ya no hay camino de vuelta.
..es que me preguntaba quién cojones se estaba llevando todo el papel cuando bajaba y sospechaba que gacelones no eran :cook:


----------



## paulistano (16 Jul 2014)

Pero esto no se iba a caer??

Me vais a volver loco.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2014)

Era lo que decia el ejercito de ejpertitos , que esto se caeria pero MV ya lo venia advirtiendo , ni caso a los ejpertitos , ha comenzado el rally alcista 11566 como minimo :Baile:


----------



## pollastre (16 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se esta produciendo lo que MV llama doble suelo en estocastico




Impressivê performance.

No me canso de leerle, y tómese esto como un halago.

Reconozco que con Ud. he tirado la toalla. Sus motivaciones, si las hubiere, están más allá de mí


----------



## Tono (16 Jul 2014)

tremendo peponazo se está preparando :Aplauso::Aplauso:

Paulistano... la sala donde pierdes los calzoncillos abre los miércoles?


----------



## paulistano (16 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> tremendo peponazo se está preparando :Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Paulistano... la sala donde pierdes los calzoncillos abre los miércoles?




Si....pero hoy no puedo que tengo un compromiso...:Baile:

Y no la reservo que ya viste la última vez, acabamos en rojo.,


PD: No uso calzoncillos:no:


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Impressivê performance.
> 
> No me canso de leerle, y tómese esto como un halago.
> 
> Reconozco que con Ud. he tirado la toalla. Sus motivaciones, si las hubiere, están más allá de mí



yo le llamo truco , seguro que ustec sabe de lo que hablo y tiene una explicacion mas sofisticada :bla:


----------



## Tono (16 Jul 2014)

perdona
las bragas entonces... ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> perdona
> las bragas entonces... ienso:



Pañales usa , el tio esta ya con un pie en el otro barrio


----------



## Krim (16 Jul 2014)

Tanga de hilo. A Pandoro le gusta tener a sus putitas bien preparadas .

BTW:


Krim dijo:


> IMHO, bajada claramente trampa, el DAX termina en verde.
> 
> Luego paso a por mi owned.



Y...bueno, semi-owned, me pasé de rápido en el timing, pero todo atufa a que utilizaron las palabras de la Chica Ye-Yen para montar una farsa bajista.


----------



## jayco (16 Jul 2014)

BBVA se la juega en el MAB y negocia dar un crédito de 70 millones a Carbures - Noticias de Empresas

::::::::::

+13% gacelillas con estrategia B&H. No me darán ninguna pena.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Os prometi ojete frescor y por ventura asi esta siendo , pero tambien os prometo la destruccion del ejercito de ejpertitos , sus posiciones bajistas seran su ruina :no:




hasta 10680-10700 podemos subir
pero cuidado que es justo el pullback

mirelo


hoy o mañana toca máx de esos y martes o así otra puya.


----------



## caralimon (16 Jul 2014)

elpatatero dijo:


> Eso es comerciar no especular caralimon.



Me parece que se equivoca usted de nick

Saludos


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hasta 10680-10700 podemos subir
> pero cuidado que es justo el pullback
> 
> mirelo
> ...



ni gota conocimiento , aun quedan unos 1000 pipos de subida


----------



## ane agurain (16 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ni gota conocimiento , aun quedan unos 1000 pipos de subida










hemos hecho el HCH y cumplido su objetivo de caída, y rebotamos...

hasta que no cabalgue la directriz de nuevo, es mejor esperar, y si choca y pierde los 10.430 serían cortos, pero yo de eso no sé.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2014)

HCH con una clavicular bajista  ni gota conocimiento , es probable que mañana se produzca el gap alcista largamente esperado , subios al tren ultimo aviso :no:


----------



## ane agurain (16 Jul 2014)

Los extranjeros poseen el 40% de la Bolsa y las familias espaolas el 26%


----------



## inversobres (16 Jul 2014)

10650 y a comer. 

Vamos a probar de nuevo los 1980, a ver que tal se portan.

Estaremos a la espera, a lo mejor los americanos vienen con latigos.


----------



## docjones (16 Jul 2014)

Gustazo ver todo en veredicto. Hoy ecobolsa pretende que cambie mi viejo tren de lavado por uno nuevo :lol:


----------



## inversobres (16 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Los extranjeros poseen el 40% de la Bolsa y las familias espaolas el 26%



Yo diria que el 99% del la Bolsa es de los bankitos y cia, triste pero posiblemente cierto.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Jul 2014)

Una pregunta de vacaciones. Cabe la posibilidad de Agosto en Escandinavos/Bálticos. Alguno ha estado? Pregunto por el tiempo más que nada. En algunos sitios pone que en agosto ya no es verano allí. creíble?


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2014)

vamos coño , destruccion para los bajistas  :Baile:


----------



## ane agurain (16 Jul 2014)

bajista bajista solo esta bertok.


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (16 Jul 2014)

Sé que es pronto y que falta volumen, pero me estoy emocionando con EZE. ¿Cerrará hoy en verde por fin? ¿Será otra trampa para que entre la gente pensando que viene la subida y hacer la bajada? Who knows...


----------



## paulistano (16 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> bajista bajista solo esta bertok.



Y negrofuturo.


Y no se si Franienso:


----------



## Robopoli (16 Jul 2014)

Hoy hay segunda sesión de Popeya. Yo cuando termine de hablar respiraré más tranquilo.
A esta mujer la habrán dicho muchas veces eso de "vales más por lo que callas que por lo que hablas"

---------- Post added 16-jul-2014 at 15:02 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Y negrofuturo.
> 
> 
> Y no se si Franienso:



Pero en papertrading claro...

---------- Post added 16-jul-2014 at 15:03 ----------

Que ganas de verte majo!


----------



## Namreir (16 Jul 2014)

Creo que nunca en mi vida habia ganado tanto como hoy.


----------



## inversobres (16 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Hoy hay segunda sesión de Popeya. Yo cuando termine de hablar respiraré más tranquilo.
> A esta mujer la habrán dicho muchas veces eso de "vales más por lo que callas que por lo que hablas"
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-jul-2014 at 15:02 ----------
> ...



Fran seguro que en papertrading, seguro...

No se oyen mas estupideces por que no es esto de pago.

Nuevo dia de trolling de millonarios yalodeciayoistas.

Proxima parada 10750, a lo mejor hoy mismo.

Ala, ahora otra ronda mas de ponerme a parir.


----------



## Tono (16 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Los extranjeros poseen el 40% de la Bolsa y las familias espaolas el 26%



sí, las familias 

la familias Botín, March, Ortega, Koplovitz, Del Pino...

yo también soy bajista a largo plazo 8:


----------



## paulistano (16 Jul 2014)

Ojo que yo comentaba que tenian intenciones bajistillas.....no que estuviesen posicionados...aqui no se cantanun corto,desde el que cantamos tio,masclet y yo en 8.000 y nos lo comimos con patatas


----------



## Xiux (16 Jul 2014)

Lo de IBERIA da la alegría del dia, vamos !


----------



## Robopoli (16 Jul 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Fran seguro que en papertrading, seguro...
> 
> No se oyen mas estupideces por que no es esto de pago.



No me refería en concreto a Fran salao pero gracias por la puntualización. 
Los madmaxistas bajistillas estáis como caniches enrabietaos mordiendo cualquier tobillo, eh?
Enga un poco de ignore.


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2014)

Bolsas al alza y metales al alza.

Raro


----------



## Namreir (16 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Los extranjeros poseen el 40% de la Bolsa y las familias espaolas el 26%



Ergo el 34% de la bolsa española esta en manos de españoles que no forman familias.


----------



## Tono (16 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Bolsas al alza y metales al alza.
> 
> Raro



es para que luego caiga todo a la vez y la masacre sea completa

vemos trampa alcista? ienso:


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2014)

Why The Status-Quo Is Unsustainable: Interest and Debt (What Yellen Won't Tell You) | Zero Hedge

*Why The Status-Quo Is Unsustainable: Interest and Debt (What Yellen Won't Tell You)*

ven if the economy were growing at a faster pace, it wouldn't come close to offsetting the interest payments on our ever-expanding debt.

If you want to know why the Status Quo is unsustainable, just look at interest and debt. These are not difficult to understand: debt is a loan that must be paid back or discharged/written off and the loss absorbed by the lender. Interest is paid on the debt to compensate the owner of the money for the risk of loaning it to a borrower.

It's easy to see what's happening with debt and the real economy (as measured by GDP, gross domestic product): debt is skyrocketing while real growth is stagnant. Put another way--we have to create a ton of debt to get a pound of growth.

There is no other way to interpret this chart.







The Status Quo has only survived this crushing expansion of debt by dropping interest rates to historic lows. This is a chart of the yield on the 10-year Treasury bond, which reflects the extraordinary decline in interest rates over the past two decades.

The Federal Reserve has pegged rates at essentially 0% for years. That means the strategy of lowering interest rates to enable more debt has run out of oxygen: rates can't drop any lower, and so they can either stay at current levels or rise.







Near-zero interest rates for banks borrowing from the Fed doesn't mean conventional borrowers get near-zero rates: auto loans are around 4%, credit cards are still typically 16% to 25%, garden-variety student loans are around 8% and conventional mortgages are about 4.25% to 4.5% for 30-year fixed-rate home loans.

This decline in interest rates means households can borrow more money while paying the same amount in interest.

So the interest payment on a $30,000 car today is actually less than the payment on a $15,000 auto loan back in 2000.







The monthly payment on a $400,000 home mortgage is roughly the same as the payment at much higher rates on a $200,000 home loan 15 years ago.

So dropping the interest rates has enabled a broad-based expansion of debt across the entire economy. Notice how debt has exploded higher in every segment of the economy: household, finance, government, business.







The other half of the debt/interest rate equation is household income: if income is stagnant and declining, the household cannot afford to take on more debt and pay more interest. With real (adjusted for inflation) household income declining for all but the top 10%, households cannot take on more debt unless rates drop significantly.







Now that rates are at historic lows, there is no more room to lower rates further to enable more debt. That gambit has run its course.

Many financial pundits claim private debts can simply be transferred to the government and the problem goes away. Unfortunately, they're dead-wrong. As economist Michael Pettis explains, bad debt cannot simply be “socialized”:

Remember that the only way debt can be resolved is by assigning the losses, either during the period in which the losses occurred or during the subsequent amortization period. There is no other way to “resolve” bad debt – the loss must be assigned, today or tomorrow, to some sector of the economy. “Socializing” the debt, or transferring the debt from one entity to another, does not change this. 
There are three sectors to whom the cost can be assigned: households, businesses, or the government. 
Earlier losses are still unrecognized and ****** in the country’s various balance sheets. These losses will either be explicitly recognized or they will be implicitly amortized. The only interesting question, as I see it, is which sector will effectively be assigned the losses. This is a political question above all....
In other words, when marginal borrowers--households, students, businesses, local government agencies, etc.--start defaulting, the losses will have to be taken by somebody. This is true of every indebted nation: Japan, the European nations, China and the U.S.

The idea that we can transfer the debt to the government or central bank and the losses magically vanish is simply wrong.

Even if you drop interest rates, if debt keeps soaring the interest soon becomes crushing. Even at historically low rates, the interest on Federal debt will soon double. That means some other spending must be cut or taxes must be increased to pay the higher interest costs. Either action reduces spending and thus growth.

If rates actually normalize, i.e. rise back toward historic norms, interest payments could triple.







Here's one way to understand how reliance on ever-expanding debt hollows out the economy. Let's say the average interest on the $60 trillion in total debt is 4%. (Recall that charge-offs for defaulted loans must be included as debt-related expenses. The interest paid to lenders is only one expense in the debt system; the other is the losses taken by lenders for defaulted credit card loans, mortgages, etc.)

That comes to $2.4 trillion annually.

Now take the $16 trillion U.S. economy and reckon that real growth in gross domestic product (GDP), even with questionable hedonic adjustments and understated inflation, is about 1.5% annually. That's an increase of $240 billion annually.

That means we're eating over $2 trillion every year of our real wealth, i.e. our seed corn, to support an ever-increasing mountain of debt. That is not sustainable. Even if the economy were growing at a faster pace, it wouldn't come close to offsetting the interest payments on our ever-expanding debt.
This leaves the entire Status Quo increasingly vulnerable to any sort of credit shock; either rising rates or a decline in the rate of debt expansion will cause the system to implode.


----------



## hombre-mosca (16 Jul 2014)

MR. Piraton (aka Don), he mirado la ultima que me faltaba (Eon). Y me dice que a mantener parriba va la pu*etera. 2/3 dentro el 1/3 restante busca nuevos puertos y a dejarse llevar. (info sin compromiso: estos la mandan a 18-20 a final de año).

Tener caja, por si alguno la jo** y en un intercambio el iniciador tiene que intervenir porque un leoncio de un nivel mas bajo no puede "gestionar" su nivel.



pollastre dijo:


> Impressivê performance.
> 
> No me canso de leerle, y tómese esto como un halago.
> 
> Reconozco que con Ud. he tirado la toalla. Sus motivaciones, si las hubiere, están más allá de mí



Lo mio es mas grave, a veces quiero darle thanks ...

Pd: en honor a MM:

[YOUTUBE]2eMkth8FWno[/YOUTUBE]

Cobarde .... 

Espero se note la carga cinica. Ha sido un placer compartir con Usted este foro (cuando funciona) y creo que todos hemos aprendido mucho de Usted. Le deseo unas buenas caipiriñas (AKA boobs) en sus nuevas "obligaciones".


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2014)

que si bertok , el guano va a shegar pero hoy no ... :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2014)




----------



## capitan-cavernicola (16 Jul 2014)

Apertura en máximos del sp, 1983


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2014)

Bertok chavalin ya tu sabe que los mercados se pueden mostrar irracionalmente alcistas mas tiempo que el tu puedas mantenerte en la trinchera dandole a la autocomplacencia :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Bertok chavalin ya tu sabe que los mercados se pueden mostrar irracionalmente alcistas mas tiempo que el tu puedas mantenerte en la trinchera dandole a la autocomplacencia :rolleye:



Aguantar un margin call hasta el infinito sólo está al alcance de usía ::::::


----------



## Namreir (16 Jul 2014)

Bertok, asumelo, en un sistema fiat la deuda no existe.

Activos=Pasivos

deuda+capital=0


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Jul 2014)

Me estoy oliendo una mandrilada correctiva...a partir de ya mismo

Mandrilada sanas...


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Bertok, asumelo, en un sistema fiat la deuda no existe.
> 
> Activos=Pasivos
> 
> deuda+capital=0



Oiga, no se cansen de comprar.

Si es una buena oportunidad, a por ella.


----------



## Namreir (16 Jul 2014)

El dinero tampoco existe


----------



## tesorero (16 Jul 2014)

trampa alcista en los futuros dow en tf 15 min


----------



## ane agurain (16 Jul 2014)

Bank of America anuncia una caída del 43% en su gananacia trimestral Por Reuters


----------



## atman (16 Jul 2014)

Ya que dan la oportunidad de hacer lo que no hice... último lote corto en 1983... y que Dioj reparta suerte...


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Ya que dan la oportunidad de hacer lo que no hice... último lote corto en 1983... y que Dioj reparta suerte...



corto en el SP , no aprendemos eh chavalin ::


----------



## ane agurain (16 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> corto en el SP , no aprendemos eh chavalin ::



pero tú crees que subimos hoy al final?

en sp


----------



## decloban (16 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> corto en el SP , no aprendemos eh chavalin ::



Claro que ha aprendido, llevarle la contraria es garantía de éxito


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2014)

servidor no va corto en SP , va largo en ibex , el sp500 es un indice cansinamente alcista , si no te fulmina con velotes verdes te cuece al baño maria


----------



## Namreir (16 Jul 2014)

somos demasiado hooligans con estas cosas, lis hoologanismos no son buenos consejeros.


----------



## Robopoli (16 Jul 2014)

Pos ná... me han echado de BFR y GGAL.
Ya no tengo bancos argentinos. Buenas plusvis p'ala saca!


----------



## elpatatero (16 Jul 2014)

Especuladores asesinos,el baltic ha perdido 27 puntos,habeis colapsado el comercio mundial y tendremos que matar a los que os habeis hecho ricos con esto para poder comer


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2014)

Especuleadores :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2014)




----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2014)

ya empiezas bertok con la autocomplacencia ? ienso:


----------



## Robopoli (16 Jul 2014)

Venga... y otro poquito de ignore y reporte para el patata.


----------



## Garrafón (16 Jul 2014)

Ya sé que no es tema de este foro pero tal vez le sea útil a alguien, los etf del trigo se están animando bastante, la cosecha en España se espera un 26% menor respecto al año pasado, bastante mala (en mi provincia se está cosechando y va mal) y en Ucrania, cuarto productor europeo, han reducido un 5% la superficie cosechada con respecto a año pasado con un rendimiento por hectárea también un 6% menor.
Se le puede echar un ojo.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Jul 2014)

Think in Value

A ver si os pasáis por la web de Ponzi. Una web llena de umildá y coñosimiento. Otro spin-off de hvei35. 

(Esto no es attentionwhoreismo como en la del pirata o franR 
Esta es una web seria)


----------



## Namreir (16 Jul 2014)

No hay plata para comprar pan


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2014)

la veo muy sobrevendida , manos debiles han huido , deberia subir a la de ya , las ultimas tres sesiones parecen de suelo ienso:


----------



## tesorero (16 Jul 2014)

Garrafón dijo:


> Ya sé que no es tema de este foro pero tal vez le sea útil a alguien, los etf del trigo se están animando bastante, la cosecha en España se espera un 26% menor respecto al año pasado, bastante mala (en mi provincia se está cosechando y va mal) y en Ucrania, cuarto productor europeo, han reducido un 5% la superficie cosechada con respecto a año pasado con un rendimiento por hectárea también un 6% menor.
> Se le puede echar un ojo.



En relación con el mismo tema, la campaña de aceite de oliva este año va a ser muy escasa.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Think in Value
> 
> A ver si os pasáis por la web de Ponzi. Una web llena de umildá y coñosimiento. Otro spin-off de hvei35.
> 
> ...



el paraiso de los fundamentalistas


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (16 Jul 2014)

Garrafón dijo:


> Ya sé que no es tema de este foro pero tal vez le sea útil a alguien, los etf del trigo se están animando bastante, la cosecha en España se espera un 26% menor respecto al año pasado, bastante mala (en mi provincia se está cosechando y va mal) y en Ucrania, cuarto productor europeo, han reducido un 5% la superficie cosechada con respecto a año pasado con un rendimiento por hectárea también un 6% menor.
> Se le puede echar un ojo.



Como se disparen como el cafe....


----------



## ane agurain (16 Jul 2014)

Garrafón dijo:


> Ya sé que no es tema de este foro pero tal vez le sea útil a alguien, los etf del trigo se están animando bastante, la cosecha en España se espera un 26% menor respecto al año pasado, bastante mala (en mi provincia se está cosechando y va mal) y en Ucrania, cuarto productor europeo, han reducido un 5% la superficie cosechada con respecto a año pasado con un rendimiento por hectárea también un 6% menor.
> Se le puede echar un ojo.



no alquiló Ucrania a China x hectareas para sembrar trigo?


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el paraiso de los fundamentalistas



Incluso usted puede aprender algo, gran zahorí.


----------



## Garrafón (16 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> no alquiló Ucrania a China x hectareas para sembrar trigo?



Lo desconozco, pero si los pro-rusos bloquean el puerto de Odesa, como ya han amenazado hacer, Ucrania va a tener muy difícil mover una sola tonelada.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Jul 2014)

me sonaba, sí
China compra el 5% del territorio de Ucrania para cultivar - ABC.es


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Jul 2014)

La magia de pandorcito


----------



## Robopoli (16 Jul 2014)




----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2014)

no pasa na , el rally esta comenzando , mañana es muy probable que tengamos gap al alza


----------



## ane agurain (16 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no pasa na , el rally esta comenzando , mañana es muy probable que tengamos gap al alza



vete aplicando ambas por la noche ::


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2014)

ane chavalin , no tienes el conocimiento , por tanto no puedes cazar los rallys , esto es un rally de los de 1000 pipos


----------



## ane agurain (16 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ane chavalin , no tienes el conocimiento , por tanto no puedes cazar los rallys , esto es un rally de los de 1000 pipos


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2014)

mantenemos largos con tres cullons :Baile:


----------



## Tono (16 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La magia de pandorcito




what the hell?








Si hasta las carboneras suben como tiros...:ouch:


----------



## Topongo (16 Jul 2014)

Como el de pandorcito no hay otro gif... va extasiado el jodio...


----------



## Tono (16 Jul 2014)

ANR subiendo un 6%

hasta Bertok se va a volver arcista

SinPerdon pase a saludar


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2014)

venga a por maximos y mañana el largamente esperado gap al alza :baba:


----------



## paulistano (16 Jul 2014)

Tono ya teneis los arcihtillas eso reservado.

He pedido un enano y un burro para el sr.muertoviviente.


Que disfruteis::


----------



## Tono (16 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Tono ya teneis los arcihtillas eso reservado.
> 
> He pedido un enano y un burro para el sr.muertoviviente.
> 
> ...



y para qué quiere el burro? para explicarle lo de los estocásticos? :


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2014)

El volumen de las velas es importante


----------



## paulistano (16 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> y para qué quiere el burro? para explicarle lo de los estocásticos? :



Muertoviviente me lo ha pedido... Ya me diréis para que lo quiere. 

O que lo diga el por aquí.


----------



## Tono (16 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El volumen de las velas es importante



no lo dude y si ve una buena oportunidad compre, compre


----------



## ane agurain (16 Jul 2014)

ibex presubasta:

la mejor vela diaria en 10 días
el menor volumen diario en 10 días (creo)

---------- Post added 16-jul-2014 at 09:46 ----------

es curioso que ni Renta4-ING-Investing han dado el cierre. Se han detenido a las 17.30


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Jul 2014)

bueno se ha psado pollastre mañana bajamos....


----------



## Adicto (16 Jul 2014)

Apple se folla a Blackberry, otra vez. 
BlackBerry Drops 9%, MobileIron Down 4% on Apple-IBM Deal; UBS, Baird See Risks - Tech Trader Daily - Barrons.com


----------



## Mr. Blonde (16 Jul 2014)

Klopez y sus servidores conectados por *Gowex*... ::::::


----------



## ane agurain (16 Jul 2014)

bueno, no he posteado mucho por la mañana, pero he ido leyendo;


ezentianos
Ezentis: Esta vez será diferente

Los inversores no deberían hacer caso a los economistas

este para robopoli:
Oportunidad bajista en Biotecnolgicas USA

krim, por si le valiese para caixabank
Estrategia para Bankia con una doble entrada

Bolsas europeas: ¿Doble suelo o rebote del gato muerto?

El verdadero problema de las Bolsas no es Portugal


----------



## atman (16 Jul 2014)

Desgraciadamente, estamos en un mercado en que la expresión "en todo lo alto" tiene una caducidad muy breve... :´(

Muchas veces da la impresión de que el fundamental es "pudiendo subir pa'que vamos a bajar, si bajar pa'ná es tontería, si luego tenemos que volver a subir..."


----------



## Tono (16 Jul 2014)

Se me pasó leerlo a la mañana :ouch:

Muchas gracias Robopoli.

Blackrock es uno de los accionistas mayoritarios del SAN. 
Sus resultados, buenos aunque no ha subido hoy gran cosa, me dan muy buenas vibraciones. :Aplauso::Aplauso:



Robopoli dijo:


> Blackrock era y sigue siendo una de las recomendaciones del Morningstar Stock Investor.
> Han presentado hoy resultados:
> 
> 
> Read more: BlackRock Reports Second Quarter 2014 Diluted EPS of $4.72, or $4.89 as adjusted - NASDAQ.com





---------- Post added 16-jul-2014 at 20:01 ----------




atman dijo:


> Desgraciadamente, estamos en un mercado en que la expresión "en todo lo alto" tiene una caducidad muy breve... :´(
> 
> Muchas veces da la impresión de que el fundamental es "pudiendo subir pa'que vamos a bajar, si bajar pa'ná es tontería, si luego tenemos que volver a subir..."



para qué complicarse la vida, seguir a la manada a veces es lo mejor


----------



## Krim (16 Jul 2014)

Jojojojo están desmontando la oficina del BES en Serrano. Literalmente digo. Tíos con escaleras, sacando paneles....lo mas bonito es que coincide con el súper mundial de CR7 XD

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (16 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> no lo dude y si ve una buena oportunidad compre, compre



Hoy con vuestros comentarios asi como las reminiscencias que me vienen con Imtech y a otros foreros supongo que les pasará lo mismo con las carboneras, me habéis inspirado para escribir un post. El gráfico estoy convencido que va a ser de tu agrado Tono

Value Investing | Think in Value

Resumiendo: Si tenemos a dos inversores con 10000 eu los dos, uno invirtiendo de forma conservadora al 5% (indices o fondos) y otro arriesgando intentando sacar un 10%. Si por algún casual al segundo el primer año pierde el 50% de su inversión a pesar de duplicar la tasa de rentabilidad al mercado este tardará 18 años en alcanzar al primer inversor.....ahí es nada::::


----------



## Durmiente (16 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Hoy con vuestros comentarios asi como las reminiscencias que me vienen con Imtech y a otros foreros supongo que les pasará lo mismo con las carboneras, me habéis inspirado para escribir un post. El gráfico estoy convencido que va a ser de tu agrado Tono
> 
> Value Investing | Think in Value
> 
> Resumiendo: Si tenemos a dos inversores con 10000 eu los dos, uno invirtiendo de forma conservadora al 5% (indices o fondos) y otro arriesgando intentando sacar un 10%. Si por algún casual al segundo el primer año pierde el 50% de su inversión a pesar de duplicar la tasa de rentabilidad al mercado este tardará 18 años en alcanzar al primer inversor.....ahí es nada::::



Este post debiera ESTUDIARSE EN LA ESO. (Lo digo en serio).

La gente no sabe las relaciones que se dan con los intereses compuestos. No se hacen una idea. Nuestra mente está "preparada" para ver relaciones lineales, no estamos habituados a relaciones no lineales.


----------



## jayco (16 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Hoy con vuestros comentarios asi como las reminiscencias que me vienen con Imtech y a otros foreros supongo que les pasará lo mismo con las carboneras, me habéis inspirado para escribir un post. El gráfico estoy convencido que va a ser de tu agrado Tono
> 
> Value Investing | Think in Value
> 
> Resumiendo: Si tenemos a dos inversores con 10000 eu los dos, uno invirtiendo de forma conservadora al 5% (indices o fondos) y otro arriesgando intentando sacar un 10%. Si por algún casual al segundo el primer año pierde el 50% de su inversión a pesar de duplicar la tasa de rentabilidad al mercado este tardará 18 años en alcanzar al primer inversor.....ahí es nada::::



[YOUTUBE]7l3_PDdSsOI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## juanfer (16 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Este post debiera ESTUDIARSE EN LA ESO. (Lo digo en serio).
> 
> La gente no sabe las relaciones que se dan con los intereses compuestos. No se hacen una idea. Nuestra mente está "preparada" para ver relaciones lineales, no estamos habituados a relaciones no lineales.



Eso no se da en la eso porque a la casta quiere seguir esclavizando pepitos. Sin pepitos los pisos no suben.

La incultura financiera de este país ha hecho unos rotos impresionantes.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Desgraciadamente, estamos en un mercado en que la expresión "en todo lo alto" tiene una caducidad muy breve... :´(
> 
> Muchas veces da la impresión de que el fundamental es "pudiendo subir pa'que vamos a bajar, si bajar pa'ná es tontería, si luego tenemos que volver a subir..."





aún no hemos vuelto a sus 1983, casi, pero aún no. :rolleye:


----------



## Tono (16 Jul 2014)

Muy bueno Ponzi. :Aplauso::Aplauso:
Simple, fácil y para toda la familia.

La gestión del riesgo es fundamental y más en un pequeño inversor, donde el capital es escaso y las posibilidades de diversificar más escasas aún (por los costes)
¿para qué complicarte la vida? 
Si la empresa que va bien... el mismo mercado te lo dice mirando su gráfica a largo. Ni siquiera hay que ser un experto en fundamentales. Sólo hay que tener la paciencia de elegir un buen momento para entrar y luego dejar madurar la inversión.

Otra cosa que me parece que hacemos horriblemente mal es la gestión del capital. Sólo nos fijamos en el bruto que deja la operación, sin tener en cuenta todos los detalles que implican. Muchas veces lo que se gana a corto se pierde a largo por costes, impuestos, riesgos innecesarios en entradas y salidas prematuras... ¿te animas a hacer algo sobre esto?

PD: para hacer más amena la lectura en el blog, tal vez podías usar más negritas y cursivas en los textos, para remarcar lo importante, hacer citas y romper la monotonía, que no quede todo tan lineal...


----------



## sr.anus (16 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Muy bueno Ponzi. :Aplauso::Aplauso:
> Simple, fácil y para toda la familia.
> 
> La gestión del riesgo es fundamental y más en un pequeño inversor, donde el capital es escaso y las posibilidades de diversificar más escasas aún (por los costes)
> ...



a toda gacela le tienen que hacer un buen roto alguna vez para cambiar la mentalidad.


----------



## Tono (16 Jul 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> a toda gacela le tienen que hacer un buen roto alguna vez para cambiar la mentalidad.



a alguno se la cambia de tal manera que ya no vuelve a probar... 
...o se dedican a profetizar desgracias biblícas sobre todos los inversores, índices y empresas sin excepción... así tó junto pal infierno y en un tis-tas que ni un ay! vamos a poder decir ::


----------



## Ladrillófilo (16 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Jojojojo están desmontando la oficina del BES en Serrano. Literalmente digo. Tíos con escaleras, sacando paneles....lo mas bonito es que coincide con el súper mundial de CR7 XD
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



No jodas que coño ha pasado??


----------



## ponzi (16 Jul 2014)

Muchas gracias

@Durmiente, me ha gustado mucho tu cita. 

_“¿Qué necesidad hay de contraer deudas, de vivir por encima de los ingresos de cada uno, de pedir dinero prestado y luego quedarse con él como si fuera un obsequio?”

Muerte en las nubes – Agatha Christie_


Así es @jayco, a lp la mejor inversion es la bolsa y que mejor que Bestinver, a veces me pregunto si no seria mejor dejarles toda la gestión a ellos.

@Juanfer al final terminaremos pagando todos la incultura financiera de unos pocos, es lo que tiene socializar las perdidas.

@Tono, la gestión del riesgo es lo mas importante de una cartera, aprender a no perder es mas difícil de lo que parece. Me apunto tus consejos,creo que son muy buenos, y si hace falta hacer los post mas amenos la verdad


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2014)




----------



## Robopoli (16 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Se me pasó leerlo a la mañana :ouch:
> 
> Muchas gracias Robopoli.
> 
> ...



Blackrock es el mayor gestor de fondos a nivel mundial y aquí hubo un momento en el que susurraba amablemente a Emilio y a Paco por donde consideraban que debían ir los tiros a nivel empresarial. 
Hoy si no me equivoco es el segundo inversor del Santander y el séptimo de BBVA de donde se han desprendido de muchas acciones este año (ahora creo que tienen un 1% y pico del BBVA).
También tiene posiciones fuertes en Inditex, Repsol, Iberdrola, etc. Hace poco tenían algo más del 2% del Ibex que se dice pronto.


----------



## Tono (16 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Muchas gracias
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Desde luego los fondos serían la solución para mucha gente que o no sabe, o no tiene tiempo o no se atreve a apostar por la renta variable. Cuando la RV es casi ya el único lugar donde se pueden rentabilizar los ahorrros.

También es verdad que los fondos están bastante mal vistos en general, sobre todo por culpa de los bancos que los utilizan para su provecho propio dejando migajas a los clientes pardillos. A mí mismo me pasó y maldita la gracia, siempre ganaba menos que con un depósito a plazo normal


----------



## @@strom (16 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Blackrock es el mayor gestor de fondos a nivel mundial y aquí hubo un momento en el que susurraba amablemente a Emilio y a Paco por donde consideraban que debían ir los tiros a nivel empresarial.
> Hoy si no me equivoco es el segundo inversor del Santander y el séptimo de BBVA de donde se han desprendido de muchas acciones este año (ahora creo que tienen un 1% y pico del BBVA).
> También tiene posiciones fuertes en Inditex, Repsol, Iberdrola, etc. Hace poco tenían algo más del 2% del Ibex que se dice pronto.




Para hacernos una idea Fidelity que es el segundo debe gestionar algo asi como un tercio de lo que gestiona blackrock.
Algo asi creo que lei hace unos meses.


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Este post debiera ESTUDIARSE EN LA ESO. (Lo digo en serio).
> 
> La gente no sabe las relaciones que se dan con los intereses compuestos. No se hacen una idea. Nuestra mente está "preparada" para ver relaciones lineales, no estamos habituados a relaciones no lineales.



coincido plenamente 
interés conpuesto
Capital _final_ = Capital _inicial_*(1+(tasa interés/100.))^periodo años

muy fácil


----------



## sr.anus (16 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> *a alguno se la cambia de tal manera que ya no vuelve a probar... *
> ...o se dedican a profetizar desgracias biblícas sobre todos los inversores, índices y empresas sin excepción... así tó junto pal infierno y en tis-tas que ni un ay! vamos a poder decir ::




algun dia contare como perdi la mitad de mi cartera de entonces, mas o menos el sueldo integro de un año, me encontre con pandoro cara a cara y se llevo la entrada para un porsche. Al menos desde entonces abrace el lonchafinismo, creo en el interes compuesto y tapayogur es mi señor. Fue una cura de humildad de las que te hacen cambiar

p.d Al menos no me meti en tochos.... consuelo de tontos


----------



## Namreir (16 Jul 2014)

Ayuda:

1,07^10=2
1,1^7=2
1,06^12=2
2^10=1.000


----------



## juanfer (16 Jul 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> algun dia contare como perdi la mitad de mi cartera de entonces, mas o menos el sueldo integro de un año, me encontre con pandoro cara a cara y se llevo la entrada para un porsche. Al menos desde entonces abrace el lonchafinismo, creo en el interes compuesto y tapayogur es mi señor. Fue una cura de humildad de las que te hacen cambiar
> 
> p.d Al menos no me meti en tochos.... consuelo de tontos



Meterse en tochos es casarse con pandoro, y tenerlo viviendo al lado.


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Meterse en tochos es casarse con pandoro, y tenerlo viviendo al lado.



Los tochos sin inflación son mala inversión y con las innumerables mordidas que pega el estado ya es una inversión a olvidar.

Os los precios bajan a la mitad o los alquileres suben al doble.

Más fácil, limpio y ocultable la inversión en mercados.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Jul 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Meterse en tochos es casarse con pandoro, y tenerlo viviendo al lado.



pues meterse a contruir varios de promotor particular...

que sería donde aparece el gif del tio en la ducha y el jabon


----------



## jayco (16 Jul 2014)

Que dice la Yellen que era broma, que hasta el 3er trimestre de 2015 los tipos ni se tocan.


----------



## Tono (16 Jul 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> algun dia contare como perdi la mitad de mi cartera de entonces, mas o menos el sueldo integro de un año, me encontre con pandoro cara a cara y se llevo la entrada para un porsche. Al menos desde entonces abrace el lonchafinismo, creo en el interes compuesto y tapayogur es mi señor. Fue una cura de humildad de las que te hacen cambiar
> 
> p.d Al menos no me meti en tochos.... consuelo de tontos



Si tienes tiempo cuéntalo

ya sabes la curiosidad malsana que tenemos :baba:

(personalmente yo me veo como una rara avis, nunca me ha gustado arriesgar y soy más cobarde que nadie en temas de dinero. Y sin embargo me he jugado la vida varias veces con locuras de escalada deportiva :

---------- Post added 16-jul-2014 at 21:41 ----------




jayco dijo:


> Que dice la Yellen que era broma, que hasta el 3er trimestre de 2015 los tipos ni se tocan.



pos ya tienen excusa los osos para mañana :8:

Yellen defends Fed independence, faces House Republican criticism | Reuters


----------



## ane agurain (16 Jul 2014)

jayco dijo:


> Que dice la Yellen que era broma, que hasta el 3er trimestre de 2015 los tipos ni se tocan.



supongo que es en serio, no?


----------



## juanfer (16 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Los tochos sin inflación son mala inversión y con las innumerables mordidas que pega el estado ya es una inversión a olvidar.
> 
> Os los precios bajan a la mitad o los alquileres suben al doble.
> 
> Más fácil, limpio y ocultable la inversión en mercados.



Hay otro tema que es la deslocalización. A los propietarios les van a ir cobrando impuestos cada vez mas, por un tema no se pueden llevar la vivienda a luxemburgo.


----------



## jayco (16 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> supongo que es en serio, no?



Yellen fija en el tercer trimestre de 2015 la subida de tipos - elEconomista.es


----------



## juanfer (16 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pues meterse a contruir varios de promotor particular...
> 
> que sería donde aparece el gif del tio en la ducha y el jabon



Hoy en dia hay casas y pisos mas baratos que el precio de coste.


----------



## paulistano (16 Jul 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> algun dia contare como perdi la mitad de mi cartera de entonces, mas o menos el sueldo integro de un año, me encontre con pandoro cara a cara y se llevo la entrada para un porsche. Al menos desde entonces abrace el lonchafinismo, creo en el interes compuesto y tapayogur es mi señor. Fue una cura de humildad de las que te hacen cambiar
> 
> p.d Al menos no me meti en tochos.... consuelo de tontos



A todos nos han pegado hostias....a mi más de un 60% entre promedio y promedio en EZE, SNC y ZEL.

Por suerte no hacía entradas tan fuertes como ahora.

Por eso veo a la gente aquí con chicharros y :ouch:


----------



## Tono (16 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> A todos nos han pegado hostias....a mi más de un 60% entre promedio y promedio en EZE, SNC y ZEL.
> 
> Por suerte no hacía entradas tan fuertes como ahora.
> 
> Por eso veo a la gente aquí con chicharros y :ouch:



pues vete preparando, que Bankia se va a poner golosona :rolleye:

la llevo siguiendo al dedillo, ya ha dejado de ser trampa de valor entre 1,5-1,4 y a nada que la dejen caer por falta de pardillos se puede volver al 1€


----------



## Robopoli (16 Jul 2014)

Hablando de chicharracos. Alguien sabe que le ha pasado a las DLIAs??? 
Menudo meneíto las han metido a última hora.


----------



## Tono (16 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Hablando de chicharracos. Alguien sabe que le ha pasado a las DLIAs???
> Menudo meneíto las han metido a última hora.



Celebrando el Día mundial del Chicharro?
ANR un 6%, Imtech un 4%, Ezentis un 7%, BES un 20%...


----------



## ane agurain (16 Jul 2014)

jayco dijo:


> Yellen fija en el tercer trimestre de 2015 la subida de tipos - elEconomista.es



Bueno, tercer trimestre puede ser Julio. 

Tan importante es subirlos un mes antes o dos?


----------



## jopitxujo (16 Jul 2014)

De momento Sacyr bien sobre los 4,50. A ver si vuelve a probar los 5.

---------- Post added 16-jul-2014 at 22:25 ----------

Nuevos máximos en el Dow y tal.


----------



## sr.anus (16 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Si tienes tiempo cuéntalo
> 
> ya sabes la curiosidad malsana que tenemos :baba:
> 
> ...




La historia resumiendo mucho es la siguiente, me deshago de un paqueton de la cartera para mis nietos, que siempre nombro, con jugosas plusvis. Viendo que habia conseguido plusvis la mente gacela piensa, si me apalanco por 10 ganare 10 veces mas, muhahahaha tiembla botin, el sr. anus esta aqui.
Despues mala gestion del riesgo, malisima, operaciones sobremega apalancadas, perdi el control totalmente. Tengo un problema con los vicios, y deje de lado la parte inversora y aparecio la parte anus en el casino. Me gusta el riesgo, incluso perdiendo pasta ::
Lo que sigue lo podeis imaginar margincall de mi vida, y varias sesiones de bdsm con pandoro


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (16 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Bueno, tercer trimestre puede ser Julio.
> 
> Tan importante es subirlos un mes antes o dos?



Puede ser que el sp se despeñe antes, puede que despues.... siempre lo contrario que el gato y listo, no mas preocupaciones


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> La historia resumiendo mucho es la siguiente, me deshago de un paqueton de la cartera para mis nietos, que siempre nombro, con jugosas plusvis. Viendo que habia conseguido plusvis la mente gacela piensa, si me apalanco por 10 ganare 10 veces mas, muhahahaha tiembla botin, el sr. anus esta aqui.
> Despues mala gestion del riesgo, malisima, operaciones sobremega apalancadas, perdi el control totalmente. Tengo un problema con los vicios, y deje de lado la parte inversora y aparecio la parte anus en el casino. Me gusta el riesgo, incluso perdiendo pasta ::
> Lo que sigue lo podeis imaginar margincall de mi vida, y varias sesiones de bdsm con pandoro



Quién no pasa por ahí no puede entender lo que se siente.

A partir de ahí, las frivolidades se desechan rápidito, rapidito.

Gracias por compartirlo.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Jul 2014)

Mañana tocaría un máximo de esos, para iniciar otra curva para abajo. Si aplicamos fibonacci en el tiempo.

Los indicadores clásicos de pinta y colorea dando casi entrada. En semanal están más rojos que pandoro.

Un nivel sería 10.710 para chocar con la primera directriz. Un segundo nivel sería 10.842 para chocar con la segunda directriz (y con el fibo61.8 de la caída, como en la anterior)

vamoh a beh


----------



## Topongo (16 Jul 2014)

Eugenio en la 2 me acuerdo de las ci tas en el coche con mis padres. .. que tiempos. ..
Aqui tenemos todos nuestras liadas.... es genial el hilo. .. la mia gorda con santanderes desde 12 reciem empezadoa currar la mitad del coche ... y las putas dlias que ni fue mucha pasta pero si mucho recordatorio que hacia falta...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (16 Jul 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> La historia resumiendo mucho es la siguiente, me deshago de un paqueton de la cartera para mis nietos, que siempre nombro, con jugosas plusvis. Viendo que habia conseguido plusvis la mente gacela piensa, si me apalanco por 10 ganare 10 veces mas, muhahahaha tiembla botin, el sr. anus esta aqui.
> Despues mala gestion del riesgo, malisima, operaciones sobremega apalancadas, perdi el control totalmente. Tengo un problema con los vicios, y deje de lado la parte inversora y aparecio la parte anus en el casino. Me gusta el riesgo, incluso perdiendo pasta ::
> Lo que sigue lo podeis imaginar margincall de mi vida, y varias sesiones de bdsm con pandoro



Me recuerda a lo que me paso con forex y CFDs. ::::::
Cuando estás muy apalancado cada punto es un infierno o la gloria, las comisiones son brutales y tu capital se evapora literalmente... y los puñeteros margin call...
Recuerdo operar comiendo, de vacaciones, con la familia, de reunión con los colegas, en el baño y conduciendo.
Un verdadero yonki y se esfumaron unos cuantos miles de €.
Supongo que por ahí pasamos casi todos y es lo que da tan mala fama a esto en realidad.


----------



## Durmiente (16 Jul 2014)

Me tengo que ir a dormir (como mi nombre indica)

pd: ¡buenas noches!


----------



## IRobot (16 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Quién no pasa por ahí no puede entender lo que se siente.
> 
> A partir de ahí, las frivolidades se desechan rápidito, rapidito.
> 
> Gracias por compartirlo.



Las enganchadas son fundamentales para la vida de la gacela. De todas se aprende y cuanto antes se tengan mejor. Ojo, no digo enganchadas fuertes que te pueden tumbar a las primeras de cambio y sacarte del mercado, pero sí sufrir los primeros bocados por parte de los leones que te dejan viva como gacela pero con alguna que otra pequeña cicatriz. Si al principio se tiene mucha suerte y no te pasa esto, uno corre el riesgo de creerse Warren Buffet, ir subiendo la apuesta y cuando te quieres dar cuenta te han sacado del mercado con una mano delante y otra detrás. La semana pasada sin ir más lejos tuvimos un ejemplo y leímos posts de gente así con lo de Gowex. Una lástima. 

Y la primera enganchada seria que uno tiene es como la primera novia. No se olvida nunca y se aprende mucho de ella ::


----------



## Ladrillófilo (16 Jul 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> La historia resumiendo mucho es la siguiente, me deshago de un paqueton de la cartera para mis nietos, que siempre nombro, con jugosas plusvis. Viendo que habia conseguido plusvis la mente gacela piensa, si me apalanco por 10 ganare 10 veces mas, muhahahaha tiembla botin, el sr. anus esta aqui.
> Despues mala gestion del riesgo, malisima, operaciones sobremega apalancadas, perdi el control totalmente. Tengo un problema con los vicios, y deje de lado la parte inversora y aparecio la parte anus en el casino. Me gusta el riesgo, incluso perdiendo pasta ::
> Lo que sigue lo podeis imaginar margincall de mi vida, y varias sesiones de bdsm con pandoro



más jode que te estafe un calvo que se parece al de la lotería ::

Hablo de Gowex y de mí.


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2014)

Las pérdidas se sufren y las plusvis para ir al Hot en Colón )))

El que sea de la capital ya sabe.

El pau-listano seguro que ha estado ::::::


----------



## sr.anus (16 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Me recuerda a lo que me paso con forex y CFDs. ::::::
> Cuando estás muy apalancado cada punto es un infierno o la gloria, las comisiones son brutales y tu capital se evapora literalmente... y los puñeteros margin call...
> _*Recuerdo operar comiendo, de vacaciones, con la familia, de reunión con los colegas, en el baño y conduciendo.*_
> _*Un verdadero yonki y se esfumaron unos cuantos miles de €.*_
> Supongo que por ahí pasamos casi todos y es lo que da tan mala fama a esto en realidad.



Yo despues de eso, me senti mierda, como "joder como he podido ser tan pardillo", le perdi el respeto al dinero, al mercado y a todo dios, habia dias que ganaba la mitad de mi salario, al dia siguiente perdia un sueldo entero. Y ya no es lo que perdia en bolsa, sino, si ganaba 1000 euros en una semana. Me daba un caprichazo, y si los perdia, tambien para compensar :: por tanto era una doble perdida. 
Al fin y al cabo es solo dinero, yo con un trozo de tierra, un pozo de agua, un poco de deporte y una cabra soy feliz.


----------



## ghkghk (16 Jul 2014)

Qué decir de mi primera gran entrada en bolsa. Compradas TRE a 44 (máximos de casi 4 años hasta hace bien poco) y vendidas a veintipoquitos en requetemínimos cuando pensaba que o era eso o perderlo ya todo.

-18.000, que se dice pronto.

Todos tenemos cadáveres en el armario...


----------



## Tono (16 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Me tengo que ir a dormir (como mi nombre indica)
> 
> pd: ¡buenas noches!



Pues yo me voy ahora mismo también. Que descanse.

Bertok, frivolidades en bolsa jamás. A mí se me ponen los pelos como escarpias cuando leo según que cosas sobre chicharros y, como bien habéis comprobado, pongo el grito en el cielo. :8: 
No te canses de avisar de los peligros... por más que te tomemos como el gran oso a batir y seas el blanco de los disparos del frente alcista :XX:
(es el juego de osos contra toros, no lo tomes como algo personal)


----------



## ane agurain (16 Jul 2014)

mi txu
anda lento internete

2 artículos 
Movistar lanza la tarifa
Robin Hood colocó preferentes a pobres sin formación


----------



## Chila (17 Jul 2014)

Yo palme 1400 eurazos hace un par de años.
Poco dinero pero para una familia con niños jode mucho.
Desde entonces, Tono style.
Estos meses he tocado algun chicharro pero veia que iba por el mismo camino y corté.


----------



## Janus (17 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Celebrando el Día mundial del Chicharro?
> ANR un 6%, Imtech un 4%, Ezentis un 7%, BES un 20%...





Hay que ser cabronazo para tildar ANR como chicharro cuando es el segundo en su país ....... el cual no es precisamente Zambia.


----------



## docjones (17 Jul 2014)

Yo soy un romántico. O un gilipollas. "Accionista como parte propietaria de la empresa y a disfrutar del dividendo". Por tanto, simprealcista. El cortismo es inconcebible. Y el apalancamiento ni os cuento. Largoplacista como dogma de fe. Los chicharros ni con un palo.

Al menos, los dividendos dan mayor rentabilidad que los depósitos, y la promediacion (lo se, es pecado) me permite tener casi todo en verde.

Y digo casi todo, porque Repsol con los titubeos (aunque en esa llevo muy poquito tiempo), y sobre todo MIERDASET, esa que antaño daba un dividendo cojonudo y ahora ni las gracias. Es mi cruz particular. Si llegase a nueve y pico para ponerse en verde, las mandaba a tomar por donde amargan los pepinos. Me voy a desquitar sicologicamente votando en contra a todas las propuestas del consejo de administración.


----------



## peseteuro (17 Jul 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Las enganchadas son fundamentales para la vida de la gacela. De todas se aprende y cuanto antes se tengan mejor. Ojo, no digo enganchadas fuertes que te pueden tumbar a las primeras de cambio y sacarte del mercado, pero sí sufrir los primeros bocados por parte de los leones que te dejan viva como gacela pero con alguna que otra pequeña cicatriz. Si al principio se tiene mucha suerte y no te pasa esto, uno corre el riesgo de creerse Warren Buffet, ir subiendo la apuesta y cuando te quieres dar cuenta te han sacado del mercado con una mano delante y otra detrás. La semana pasada sin ir más lejos tuvimos un ejemplo y leímos posts de gente así con lo de Gowex. Una lástima.
> 
> Y la primera enganchada seria que uno tiene es como la primera novia. No se olvida nunca y se aprende mucho de ella ::





Eso mismo me pasó como hace 10 años con chicharros petroleros del NASDAQ llegando incluso a subidas del 60% diarias.

Cuando en unas horas te levantas 3000$ te crees dios y si te pasa varios días seguidos y empezando en este mundo te crees el cuento de la lechera y empiezas con la regla de 3:

Si metiendo X en una semana me levanto Z, metiendo X*4 y usando el poder de compra total del broker en medio año estoy forradisiiisimo.

Y es justo en ese instante cuando lo haces y parece como si el mercado entero quisiera putearte a ti mismo. Porque recién metido todo lo gordo se da la vuelta y empieza la gran bajada, sin dejarte ni disfrutar de ganancias virtuales no. O sea que hemos metido todo lo gordo en el pico más alto del ciclo.

Luego cuando recibes el email de Margin Call, de primer momento no te lo quieres creer o piensas que lo solucionarás o que por qué cojones el broker te cierra todo y no te vende justo unas pocas acciones para cubrir la pérdida ... ...

Noches sin dormir, dolor en el pecho, depresión ... Pero es justo el momento en el que empiezas a pensar y si lo aprovechas bien entonces empieza tu carrera para aprender a comerle migajillas a los tiburones.


----------



## elpatatero (17 Jul 2014)

Dejar de romanticismo con la bolsa, os van a desplumar por que de eso se trata el capitalismo,solo sois carne de cañon para los grandes y no sabeis ni de que lado os da el aire,teneis que especular con el dinero de vuestros hijos por que no os dan trabajo y el banco os roba, este sistema que tanto adorais por que ahora le sacais algo a la bolsa el dia de mañana os hara ser unos desgraciados como a la mayoria.


----------



## amago45 (17 Jul 2014)

Buenos días y tal
Muy alejado de estos lares últimamente, pero se les lee

Blackrock tiene el 3,9% de Telefónica también


Bankinter vuelve a colgar su famoso cuadrito de precios objetivo y tal
no se ve un carajo, pero algo es algo ...


----------



## Tono (17 Jul 2014)

peseteuro dijo:


> Eso mismo me pasó como hace 10 años con chicharros petroleros del NASDAQ llegando incluso a subidas del 60% diarias.
> 
> Cuando en unas horas te levantas 3000$ te crees dios y si te pasa varios días seguidos y empezando en este mundo te crees el cuento de la lechera y empiezas con la regla de 3:
> 
> ...




Yo nunca he perdido un € en bolsa ni he dejado de dormir una noche. Y eso que he tenido posiciones de casi el -50% en valores como Inditex. Sabiendo que la empresa está bien gestionada, crece y tiene beneficios, además del dividendo que ayuda a pasar el trago, tienes la certeza de que es algo temporal. Será que mi experiencia como empresario, he tenido 3 empresas, me tranquiliza al echar números. Lo que va bien, cada día vale más. Me importa el valor, no el precio.


Llevo 6 años en bolsa, en total he hecho sólo 8 ventas (de ellas 4 ha sido este año) y todas, con el tiempo e incluso entrando mal, han superado mis expectativas con creces. No me confío, mi sentido del riesgo es cada vez mayor, soy más prudente y tiendo más a medir al milímetro lo que voy a hacer. 
¿sentirme Dios por dinero? ni de coña... ayer mis plusvalías subieron casi los 3000€ que dices y eso no me hace ni pestañear, porque hoy cae 200 puntos el IBEX y bajan 4000€. Lo que me alegra y me satisface es saber que los valores que llevo siguen alcistas, la situacion de los mercados tiene estabilidad de momento, y las empresas que llevo están en beneficios, creciendo y sin deuda o reduciéndola. Sé que van como tiros y que eso se reflejará en mi inversión a largo plazo. Las subidas y bajadas cíclicas y naturales de la bolsa no me importan. 

-------------------------




Janus dijo:


> Hay que ser cabronazo para tildar ANR como chicharro cuando es el segundo en su país ....... el cual no es precisamente Zambia.



Pero qué me estás contando, sr. Pepino?







Para mí una empresa que capitaliza 700M, lleva años en pérdidas y tiene esta gráfica es un puto chicharro, se sitúe en USA o en la Conchinchina. Si soy un cabronazo por decir honradamente lo que pienso, lo soy. 
Y muy orgulloso de ello. :

Por lo demás, allá cada uno con su dinero y su visión de la vida, para mí las personas merecen todo el respeto.... las empresas no me merecen ninguno, ni los chicharros ni los blue chips :abajo:

---------- Post added 17-jul-2014 at 08:27 ----------

El VIX ayer -8% y se clava en 11. 
La prima de riesgo baja ligeramente y futuros en rojo... viene el tan ansiado gap al alza del jato. :rolleye:

Peticiones semanales desempleo USA, IPC de la UE y ver como leen los mercados las palabras de Yellen...
...puede ser un día divertido


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jul 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

continuamos caminito de los 11566 y con ello la destruccion del ejercito de ejpertitos persigue precios :Aplauso:


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (17 Jul 2014)

Ibersuizas vende un paquete de 418.031 acciones de Ezentis en pleno rally bajista


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> continuamos caminito de los 11566 y con ello la destruccion del ejercito de ejpertitos persigue precios :Aplauso:



Menudo gap al alza, ejpertito


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Jul 2014)

Rojos días,

el asunto es que para convervar el capital que es la primera regla en esto de la bolsa, las opciones aumentan mucho invirtiendo en empresas que no se revalorizan un 60% en pocos meses y no digamos ya en semanas.

Lo otro es apostar a un juego muy arriesgado en el que o tienes mucha información de primera mano o eres un sesudo investigador del tema. Y ni aun asi. No digo que dedicar un 4-5% de la cartera a posiciones muy arriesgadas donde el mismo riesgo indica que el potencial de revalorización sea de un x10, sea una locura. Es una locura creer que desde una perspectiva no profesional podemos de manera recurrente atinar en acciones peloteras que a la tercera o cuarta vez seguida que lo consiguiéramos nos convertiríamos en ricos, cual Honorable y tal, tumbando las acciones de Bankinter con ordenes a mercado.

---------- Post added 17-jul-2014 at 09:23 ----------




pecata minuta dijo:


> Menudo gap al alza, ejpertito



Que tal pecatit@ junior junior? Le quedan ganas para pipear?


----------



## peseteuro (17 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Yo nunca he perdido un € en bolsa ni he dejado de dormir una noche. Y eso que he tenido posiciones de casi el -50% en valores como Inditex. Sabiendo que la empresa está bien gestionada, crece y tiene beneficios, además del dividendo que ayuda a pasar el trago, tienes la certeza de que es algo temporal. Será que mi experiencia como empresario, he tenido 3 empresas, me tranquiliza al echar números. Lo que va bien, cada día vale más. Me importa el valor, no el precio.
> 
> 
> Llevo 6 años en bolsa, en total he hecho sólo 8 ventas (de ellas 4 ha sido este año) y todas, con el tiempo e incluso entrando mal, han superado mis expectativas con creces. No me confío, mi sentido del riesgo es cada vez mayor, soy más prudente y tiendo más a medir al milímetro lo que voy a hacer.
> ...






Totalmente de acuerdo con lo que comentas, la diferencia radica entre "invertir" en los chicharrazos en los que me metí hace años y como bien dices en empresas con beneficios.

Yo hace 3 años que sólo opero con el ibex y ni un solo mes en negativo, ya los chicharrillos ni verlos :vomito:


----------



## ghkghk (17 Jul 2014)

Percibo que aquí hay mucho que ve la bolsa como un fin: ganar dinero, y no como un medio: pasarlo bien. 

No cambio mi experiencia en Edreams ni por todos los Ferroviales y Enagases del mundo...










































inocho:


----------



## Robopoli (17 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Percibo que aquí hay mucho que ve la bolsa como un fin: ganar dinero, y no como un medio: pasarlo bien.
> 
> No cambio mi experiencia en Edreams ni por todos los Ferroviales y Enagases del mundo...
> 
> ...



Ganar dinero es de pobres.


----------



## hombre-mosca (17 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Percibo que aquí hay mucho que ve la bolsa como un fin: ganar dinero, y no como un medio: pasarlo bien.
> 
> No cambio mi experiencia en Edreams ni por todos los Ferroviales y Enagases del mundo...
> 
> ...



Pues nos lo pasaremos bien... porque dinero hoy ....

- Var. Pedidos industriales 0% 
Los pedidos en la industria, estancados | Negocios.com
- la Ia.net diciendo que cuidadin con los fundamentales y peligros de burbuja. Esta lee su blog MR. Ponzi.
¿Por qué Yellen apunta a redes sociales y biotecnológicas como burbuja bursátil? | Mercados | Cinco Días

- y estos si que van a sudar ahora
Blackstone se queda con las hipotecas tóxicas de Catalunya Banc | Mercados | Cinco Días

Don mañana EX-DIV en los azucarillos (0,5 EUR). A ver si entramos ya en el green.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Jul 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Pues nos lo pasaremos bien... porque dinero hoy ....
> 
> - Var. Pedidos industriales 0%
> Los pedidos en la industria, estancados | Negocios.com
> ...



Llevas SZU? No es mal valor a estos precios, también lo pensaba un 20% mas arriba. ::
Es un valor a seguir. Si hasta GS ha cambiado su posición de vender a neutral. :8:


----------



## hombre-mosca (17 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Llevas SZU? No es mal valor a estos precios, también lo pensaba un 20% mas arriba. ::
> Es un valor a seguir. Si hasta GS ha cambiado su posición de vender a neutral. :8:



Quiero de llevar. A unos 12. Pero hay bastantes posiciones cortas ahi dentro.
De momeno solo miro, pero muy atentamente.
A favor:
- 62% en accionistas mayoritarios.
- El precio del azucar sube-baja.
- Esos 2 movimientos ultimos de 9MM de acciones es un buen plus.

En contra
- tienen 2 y pico% de cortos. (lo puse ayer desglosado).
- Mañana junta y nada bueno que contar y perspectivas malas.
- Coger el primer movimiento bien va a ser muy muy muy dificil.
- Han hecho mucha repeticion del mismo movimiento, y esta vez espero que lo rompan (hacia abajo).

PD: corregido eran 62% y no 72%


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (17 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Llevas SZU? No es mal valor a estos precios, también lo pensaba un 20% mas arriba. ::
> Es un valor a seguir. Si hasta GS ha cambiado su posición de vender a neutral. :8:



Record date 28 de febrero.....


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Jul 2014)

hombre_mosca sé que usted puso el enlace con las posiciones cortas alemanas pero es no lo recuerdo, por favor si no es molestia puede volver a ponerla
gracias


----------



## Tono (17 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Ganar dinero es de pobres.



es verdad

y trabajar sólo trabaja el que no vale para otra cosa :cook:


----------



## hombre-mosca (17 Jul 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> hombre_mosca sé que usted puso el enlace con las posiciones cortas alemanas pero es no lo recuerdo, por favor si no es molestia puede volver a ponerla
> gracias



https://www.bundesanzeiger.de/ebanzwww/wexsservlet?nosession=true&page.navid=to_start

-> a la derecha esta el link

zu den Netto-Leerverkaufspositionen


----------



## Robopoli (17 Jul 2014)

El otro día comenté SAP. Han publicado resultados y el número de suscripciones al cloud ha subido sustancialmente. 
Hoy están verde lechuga con cerca de un +4%


----------



## Tono (17 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Rojos días,
> 
> el asunto es que para convervar el capital que es la primera regla en esto de la bolsa, las opciones aumentan mucho invirtiendo en empresas que no se revalorizan un 60% en pocos meses y no digamos ya en semanas.
> 
> ...



Remarco en rojo lo de acciones peloteras.

Eso de apostar a un rebote de un chicharro esperando un x10 es más difícil que Monica Bellucci se tumbe a tu lado en la playa en topless y te pida que le des crema. 

En todo caso, como apuesta inversora, ese 5% del capital se podría meter en una startup. Están ahí ahora mismo, delante de nuestros ojos, y algunas harán un x10 en pocos años. 
...desde luego no están en el MAB. ehhh


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que tal pecatit@ junior junior? Le quedan ganas para pipear?



Todo bien. Hoyga no sabe lo bien que tradeo niña en un brazo y móvil en la otra.


----------



## Tono (17 Jul 2014)

Forecasting the Market: A Thought Experiment Revisited
(visto en bolsacanaria)


----------



## Robopoli (17 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Forecasting the Market: A Thought Experiment Revisited
> (visto en bolsacanaria)



Esto no puede ser cierto porque mucho antes tendrá que venir el guano devorarnos a todos y devolvernos a la recolección y al trueque que es de donde nunca debimos salir.

inocho:


----------



## Topongo (17 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Esto no puede ser cierto porque mucho antes tendrá que venir el guano deborarnos a todos y devolvernos a la recolección y al trueque que es de donde nunca debimos salir.
> 
> inocho:



Nada oiga la bolsa no la dejamos ni el apocalipsis.


----------



## Tono (17 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Esto no puede ser cierto porque mucho antes tendrá que venir el guano deborarnos a todos y devolvernos a la recolección y al trueque que es de donde nunca debimos salir.
> 
> inocho:



y al carbón, volveremos al carbón


----------



## Robopoli (17 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> y al carbón, volveremos al carbón



Llámame clásico pero yo estaba pensando más en usar a las vírgenes de las tribus enemigas como combustible.


----------



## Krim (17 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Llámame clásico pero yo estaba pensando más en usar a las vírgenes de las tribus enemigas como combustible.



Que desperdicio y que falta de optimización...espero que nunca seas Caudillo!!

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (17 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Que desperdicio y que falta de optimización...espero que nunca seas Caudillo!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



Pensándolo bien y según está el patio no ibamos a tener combustible para mucho


----------



## Tono (17 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Llámame clásico pero yo estaba pensando más en usar a las vírgenes de las tribus enemigas como combustible.



mejor nos callamos, que hoy me estoy comiendo ración doble de guano ::

Pepi, se le echa de menos

---------- Post added 17-jul-2014 at 11:55 ----------




Krim dijo:


> Que desperdicio y que falta de optimización...espero que nunca seas Caudillo!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



di que sí

yo siempre he soñado con que hordas enemigas de vírgenes walkirias arrasaran nuestras tierras y violaran a nuestros hombres


----------



## Robopoli (17 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> mejor nos callamos, que hoy me estoy comiendo ración doble de guano ::
> 
> Pepi, se le echa de menos
> 
> ...



Pues no te digo nada de como se me antoja la tarde viendo el Nasdaq y el Russel ::. 
Mi única esperanza es que tengo a muchos valores en soporte_ [/ironic mode]_


----------



## jayco (17 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Esto no puede ser cierto porque mucho antes tendrá que venir el guano devorarnos a todos y devolvernos a la recolección y al trueque que es de donde nunca debimos salir.
> 
> inocho:



El s&p nunca baja


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (17 Jul 2014)

El día que te vas de vacaciones:
1. Estudiar el ibex
2. Hacer un montón de rayas en DIA y encontrar tendencia alcista más soporte = nada puede fallar
3. Comprar y poner stop loss en 6.5
4. Irte al aeropuerto
5. Levantarte al día siguiente y ver a Dia por debajo de tu stop
6. Comprobar que justamente hoy se pagaba dividendo y que te ha saltado el stop en la apertura

Epílogo: Ver como se cumplen tus pronósticos y la cosa peponea durante todo el día y que al siguiente sigue subiendo con el ibex en rojo fuerte.


----------



## bertok (17 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Esto no puede ser cierto porque mucho antes tendrá que venir el guano devorarnos a todos y devolvernos a la recolección y al trueque que es de donde nunca debimos salir.
> 
> inocho:



Como todo en la vida: es cuestión de elegir y asumir las consecuencias ::::::


----------



## Robopoli (17 Jul 2014)

jayco dijo:


> El s&p nunca baja



Evidentemente si que baja si y de hecho si alguien compró en máximos de 2000 hasta enero de 2013 no ha podido sacar nada de rentabilidad. Eso si... comprando sólo en máximos y sin haber hecho ninguna entrada más en 13 años y sin contar dividendos.

---------- Post added 17-jul-2014 at 12:42 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Como todo en la vida: es cuestión de elegir y asumir las consecuencias ::::::



Exacto y seguro que incluso podemos estar de acuerdo en que la mayoría de la gente de este hilo ya ha elegido, no?
Eso no quita para que de vez en cuando cada uno deba revisar su checklist de "Debo estar himbertido?" pero cada uno es mayorcito para saber cuando tiene que hacerlo.


----------



## Durmiente (17 Jul 2014)

Ya rebota, ya rebota...

Espera, que ¡ya rebota!


----------



## IRobot (17 Jul 2014)

Señor Tono, ¿8 ventas en 6 años? ¿Pero a usted dónde le han dado el carnet del HVEI? Con eso no llega a los mínimos establecidos en los estatutos del foro... 

Ahora en serio, tal y como yo veo al Ibex, seguimos en el canal de corto plazo entre los 10421 y los 10680. Ayer a última hora estábamos en la parte alta con lo que la bajada de hoy entra dentro de lo "previsible". Por encima una bajista que pasa por los 10900 y que actuaría como resistencia. Y por debajo de los 10420, los 10292 y la MM200 como posibles paradas. Más abajo ya los 9200 y más abajo FranR esperando con Bertok ::

Por cierto Bertok, ¿ha visto esto? Yo las añadiría a la lista de la compra ante posible Madmax... 

Esta bala está preparada para acertar siempre en el blanco

Por cierto (2), ayer me vino a ver un amable agente del banco Mediolanum (exgestor mío en otro banco) dispuesto a gestionar mi patrimonio y conseguirme una dorada jubilación... inocho: ¿Alguien tiene experiencia con estos pájaros? Por lo que leo por ahí no parecen muy de fiar...


----------



## Chila (17 Jul 2014)

Muy Buenos posts estos dias.
El problema del chicharreo es que es adictivo, como el juego.
Adrenalina pura, junto a esa sensacion de que eres el puto amo cuando duplicas capital...pero a la larga se palma, y mucho, tarde o temprano.


----------



## atman (17 Jul 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Señor Tono, ¿8 ventas en 6 años? ¿Pero a usted dónde le han dado el carnet del HVEI? Con eso no llega a los mínimos establecidos en los estatutos del foro...
> 
> Ahora en serio, tal y como yo veo al Ibex, seguimos en el canal de corto plazo entre los 10421 y los 10680. Ayer a última hora estábamos en la parte alta con lo que la bajada de hoy entra dentro de lo "previsible". Por encima una bajista que pasa por los 10900 y que actuaría como resistencia. Y por debajo de los 10420, los 10292 y la MM200 como posibles paradas. Más abajo ya los 9200 y más abajo FranR esperando con Bertok ::
> 
> ...



A mí me vinieron hará ya 10 años... y la impresión fue pésima.

Pregúntele que pasa si quiere sacar el dinero. Depende de lo honrado que sea el comercial le puede decir: "iRobot, no hay problema el dinero es tuyo, si te llega ese momento en que necesitas el dinero ya lo estudiaremos" o le puede decir "Tú tienes el dinero para ahorrar, y nosotros vamos a procurar que ahorres todo lo posible, pero si realmente el dinero te hace falta y no queda más remedio, pues ya trataremos de darte una solución", o le puede decir "si necesitas pasta, pide un crédito, que nosotros a nuestros clientes se los dejamos a buen precio".

Como verá en ninguna de las tres frases dice: "sácalo cuando quieras" "disponibilidad absoluta" ni nada por el estilo. No, tus herederos tampoco (o al menos intentarán que no)

Una opinión absolutamente personal y no basada en ninguna otra cosa más allá de mis tripas: éstos son como Forum y Afinsa o como Madoff. Llevan muchos años y lo saben hacer bien y mientras todo funciona parece todo legal... pero el día que se tuerce algo... se descubre un pastelón de mucho cuidado.

Pregunta: si Mediolanum es un banco que comercializa básicamente ahorro y no crédito (algo hacen pero casi por obligación) ¿cómo consiguen dar los intereses que dan en las IPF?? o preguntado de otra manera ¿de donde sale ese interés? para que usan esa liquidez? para negociar con renta fija Argentina o Brasileña?

Busque en Youtube los videos de las convenciones en Italia donde sale el amigo Doris.


----------



## Tono (17 Jul 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Señor Tono, ¿8 ventas en 6 años? ¿Pero a usted dónde le han dado el carnet del HVEI? Con eso no llega a los mínimos establecidos en los estatutos del foro...
> 
> Ahora en serio, tal y como yo veo al Ibex, seguimos en el canal de corto plazo entre los 10421 y los 10680. Ayer a última hora estábamos en la parte alta con lo que la bajada de hoy entra dentro de lo "previsible". Por encima una bajista que pasa por los 10900 y que actuaría como resistencia. Y por debajo de los 10420, los 10292 y la MM200 como posibles paradas. Más abajo ya los 9200 y más abajo FranR esperando con Bertok ::
> 
> ...



Pero en papertrading seguro que no me gana ni el jato 

Ojalá se toquen los 10900, pero no creo que este trimestre los veamos salvo resultados espectaculares de los blues... 

Mi sueño húmedo sería un viaje a los 10900 y caídita sana a los 10200. Menuda limpieza de bajos le haría a la cartera para dejarla preparada para el rally navideño. :baba:


----------



## Krim (17 Jul 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Señor Tono, ¿8 ventas en 6 años? ¿Pero a usted dónde le han dado el carnet del HVEI? Con eso no llega a los mínimos establecidos en los estatutos del foro...
> 
> Ahora en serio, tal y como yo veo al Ibex, seguimos en el canal de corto plazo entre los 10421 y los 10680. Ayer a última hora estábamos en la parte alta con lo que la bajada de hoy entra dentro de lo "previsible". Por encima una bajista que pasa por los 10900 y que actuaría como resistencia. Y por debajo de los 10420, los 10292 y la MM200 como posibles paradas. Más abajo ya los 9200 y más abajo FranR esperando con Bertok ::
> 
> ...









Pero mucho eh?


----------



## bertok (17 Jul 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Señor Tono, ¿8 ventas en 6 años? ¿Pero a usted dónde le han dado el carnet del HVEI? Con eso no llega a los mínimos establecidos en los estatutos del foro...
> 
> Ahora en serio, tal y como yo veo al Ibex, seguimos en el canal de corto plazo entre los 10421 y los 10680. Ayer a última hora estábamos en la parte alta con lo que la bajada de hoy entra dentro de lo "previsible". Por encima una bajista que pasa por los 10900 y que actuaría como resistencia. Y por debajo de los 10420, los 10292 y la MM200 como posibles paradas. Más abajo ya los 9200 y más abajo FranR esperando con Bertok ::
> 
> ...



Buscan cobrarte una buena comisión (pero de las altas) por hacerte un ejercicio de planificación financiera y luego invertirse en sus productos.

Huye.

Nada que no puedas hacer con cabeza y una hoja de cálculo.


----------



## jayco (17 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Evidentemente si que baja si y de hecho si alguien compró en máximos de 2000 hasta enero de 2013 no ha podido sacar nada de rentabilidad. Eso si... comprando sólo en máximos y sin haber hecho ninguna entrada más en 13 años y sin contar dividendos.





No, si estoy de acuerdo que en bolsa, a la larga y con cabeza hasta habiendo invertido en el peor momento se puede ganar dinero. Sólo que desconfio de esas gráficas donde todo va pa' arriba hasta el infinito y más alla. Tragatochos y tal.


----------



## IRobot (17 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> A mí me vinieron hará ya 10 años... y la impresión fue pésima.
> 
> Pregúntele que pasa si quiere sacar el dinero. Depende de lo honrado que sea el comercial le puede decir: "iRobot, no hay problema el dinero es tuyo, si te llega ese momento en que necesitas el dinero ya lo estudiaremos" o le puede decir "Tú tienes el dinero para ahorrar, y nosotros vamos a procurar que ahorres todo lo posible, pero si realmente el dinero te hace falta y no queda más remedio, pues ya trataremos de darte una solución", o le puede decir "si necesitas pasta, pide un crédito, que nosotros a nuestros clientes se los dejamos a buen precio".
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias señor Atman. Respuestas como la suya hacen de este hilo un 5 estrellas


----------



## ane agurain (17 Jul 2014)

Las exportaciones de aceite de oliva se incrementan en un 83% 

Las exportaciones de aceite de oliva se han incrementado en un 83% en relación con la campaña anterior, hasta las 795.800 toneladas, según el avance provisional de la Agencia de Información y Control Alimentario (AICA) del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente. Con datos aún provisionales para los meses de mayo y junio, las exportaciones de aceite de oliva se cuantifican en 795.800 toneladas, lo que supone un incremento del 42% en relación con la media de las últimas cuatro campañas.


alguien se va a forrar con deoleo.
Aznar jr and friends

lo que venimos anunciando


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (17 Jul 2014)

El juez Pedraz ordena la busca y captura del auditor de Gowex - elEconomista.es

Y la mujer del Jenaro que no declara porque esta de viaje en costarrica.......


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Jul 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> https://www.bundesanzeiger.de/ebanzwww/wexsservlet?nosession=true&page.navid=to_start
> 
> -> a la derecha esta el link
> 
> zu den Netto-Leerverkaufspositionen



muchas muchas gracias


----------



## Robopoli (17 Jul 2014)

Madre mía que entrada acabo de hacer... :ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:
Bertok, donde dices que llevas las pastillas esas??

---------- Post added 17-jul-2014 at 15:50 ----------

Sin_Perdon, 
te acuerdas de las PRAN??
Pues míralas hoy. Todavía el agujero es importante pero parece que no está todo perdido.
Que tiempos aquellos locos en los que hacíamos entradas sin conocimiento... :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jul 2014)

hola que aze chavalines , salto stop o ke aze 

son despiojes sanos , no van a permitir que el gacelerio compre barato


----------



## Sin_Perdón (17 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Madre mía que entrada acabo de hacer... :ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:
> Bertok, donde dices que llevas las pastillas esas??
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-jul-2014 at 15:50 ----------
> ...



Sí, las tengo en la lista de seguimiento. Espero equivocarme pero tiene toda la pinta de ser un bump and dump. Aunque quien las pillara en mínimos ya le iría sacando un pico.


----------



## paulistano (17 Jul 2014)

Que ganas de pillar un etf inverso del sp.

ienso:


----------



## Robopoli (17 Jul 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Sí, las tengo en la lista de seguimiento. Espero equivocarme pero tiene toda la pinta de ser un bump and dump. Aunque quien las pillara en mínimos ya le iría sacando un pico.



Yo si te soy sincero no metía un € ni jarto de vino.
Estoy porque me pilló ese pequeño gap que si no...
El nuevo robopoli ya sólo himbierte en bluchis inocho:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (17 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Yo si te soy sincero no metía un € ni jarto de vino.
> Estoy porque me pilló ese pequeño gap que si no...
> El nuevo robopoli ya sólo himbierte en bluchis inocho:



Las farmas las carga el diablo....

PD: pequeño gap dice.....menos mal de nuestras queridas plug :X


----------



## Galifrey (17 Jul 2014)

Estoy batiendo mi record de conservación de liquidez.

Como comenté por ahí estoy con un 30% parado, mirando los toros desde la barrera (en parte, pues el otro 70 sigue dentro), autoimponiéndome una tarea: mirar el mercado con la pistola cargada pero sin permiso para disparar. 

En estos días he visto, sin sufrir, las carbures bajar a 15 y subir a 25, las BME tonteando diciéndome "porque nos has abandonado, vuelve que te esperamos", las Grifols bajando solo un poquito diciéndome "dobla, dobla!", las viscofanes nerviosas con ganas de arrancar diciéndome "va, que no te vamos a esperar toda la vida, dobla", las caf diciéndome "es el momento de promediar a la baja", las enagases de mi vida diciéndome "somos tu mejor inversión y lo sabes, multiplícanos", las ferroviales cantando "mas, mas, mas", las repsoles diciéndome "¿no necesitas un blue chip dividendero para sustituir a tus bme?", las santanderes gritándome "dividendo y castucismo indestructible a su servicio, compre que se acaban", las telefónicas susurrándome "si estuviste con una furcia barata como gowex, ¿por qué no probar con una mujer de verdad, que estoy barata?", etc, etc, etc...

Mientras tanto, de fondo, el ibex ostiándose y mi cartera catennaccio haciéndolo no tan mal, el jato profetizando gaps verdes infinitos, etc...

Y mas allá del ruído, de los juegos de la mente y del resto de cosillas, lo que veo es: el mercado plano, indeciso, el ralph mas indeciso que otros índices, el verano a la puerta de la esquina, volúmenes menos fuertes y ganas de vacaciones.

Me está gustando esto de estar invertido pero a la vez tener liquidez. Creo que lo probaré una semanita mas por lo menos.

Por cierto y como anécdota, si hay alguien interesado en los pormenores de la psicopatía que estudie a fondo la vida, milagros, detalles y tweets del tal Jenaro. Da para tesis.


----------



## paulistano (17 Jul 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Por cierto y como anécdota, si hay alguien interesado en los pormenores de la psicopatía que estudie a fondo la vida, milagros, detalles y tweets del tal Jenaro. Da para tesis.



Me ha recordado este articulo del 2012

"Muchos de los que mandan son posibles psicópatas" - elConfidencial.com


----------



## atman (17 Jul 2014)

*INTERFAX SAYS PLANE MAY HAVE CRASHED NEAR RUSSIA-UKRAINE BORDER
*MALAYSIAN BOEING 777 MAY HAVE CRASHED IN UKRAINE: INTERFAX
*MALAYSIAN PASSENGER JET WAS SHOT DOWN AT 10 KM ALTITUDE: IFX

The crash happened near Donetsk and the plane had 280 passengers on board. The question is - accident? Or was it shot down by Russia or Ukraine as a provocation.

(qué casualidad...)


----------



## paulistano (17 Jul 2014)

nada, no se ve el gif de mierda con los asteriscos de calopez

---------- Post added 17-jul-2014 at 17:18 ----------




atman dijo:


> *INTERFAX SAYS PLANE MAY HAVE CRASHED NEAR RUSSIA-UKRAINE BORDER
> *MALAYSIAN BOEING 777 MAY HAVE CRASHED IN UKRAINE: INTERFAX
> 
> The crash happened near Donetsk and the plane had 280 passengers on board. The question is - accident? Or was it shot down by Russia or Ukraine as a provocation.



Echarán la culpa a los prorusos de donetsk:fiufiu:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (17 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> *INTERFAX SAYS PLANE MAY HAVE CRASHED NEAR RUSSIA-UKRAINE BORDER
> *MALAYSIAN BOEING 777 MAY HAVE CRASHED IN UKRAINE: INTERFAX
> *MALAYSIAN PASSENGER JET WAS SHOT DOWN AT 10 KM ALTITUDE: IFX
> 
> ...



Ale otra noticia para que sigan cayendo las aerolíneas

Aquí gatencio vigilando el ibex:


----------



## elpatatero (17 Jul 2014)

guanooooooooooooooo


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jul 2014)




----------



## sr.anus (17 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Que ganas de pillar un etf inverso del sp.
> 
> ienso:



mal negocio los etfs, coja un etf y comparelo con lo que pretenden replicar.


----------



## paulistano (17 Jul 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> mal negocio los etfs, coja un etf y comparelo con lo que pretenden replicar.



Me echa para atrás el desconocimiento y el tipo de cambio que me van a aplicar en cuanto a dólares.

había pensado uno del VIX.

El ETF al que tengo echado el ojo del vix está ahora a 12...a nada que haya guano y se ponga a 15 ya es un 25%ienso:


----------



## Krim (17 Jul 2014)

Pûff, están en plan Volatilidad_Ridicula==1...

@Janus, ANR no será un chicharro, pero lo mueven como a una puta...p'arriba p'abajo...en cuanto metan 10M$ la lían.


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Jul 2014)

se han pasado al final....... peo compraron en la robasta


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jul 2014)




----------



## mpbk (17 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> na, tranqui. saldría a tiempo, como de cementos y BES



que alguien le cite a este......
+13% en dos dias-..........................


jajajajaja :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Jul 2014)

Accidente aéreo en Ucrania: Un avión malasio con 295 ocupantes se estrella al este de Ucrania | Internacional | EL PAÍS



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ....
> 
> *Offtopic: Me cuentan amigos militares que se están preparando para ir de misión a....Polonia!*
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## atman (17 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Accidente aéreo en Ucrania: Un avión malasio con 295 ocupantes se estrella al este de Ucrania | Internacional | EL PAÍS



Accidente los cojones, un comandante ruso twitteo inmediatamente después: "Os advertimos de que no sobrevolárais nuestro espacio aéreo" y luego puso dos videos cortos con la columna de humo...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Accidente los cojones, un comandante ruso twitteo inmediatamente después: "Os advertimos de que no sobrevolárais nuestro espacio aéreo" y luego puso dos videos cortos con la columna de humo...



Vamos a ver, no creo que los rusos sean tan gilipollas de derribar un avión comercial. Eso es un _casus belli_ en toda regla. Si ha sido derribado me creo más de los ucranianos que de los rusos. ¿quien tiene más que perder y más que ganar en una guerra en esa zona?


----------



## atman (17 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vamos a ver, no creo que los rusos sean tan gilipollas de derribar un avión comercial. Eso es un _casus belli_ en toda regla. Si ha sido derribado me creo más de los ucranianos que de los rusos. ¿quien tiene más que perder y más que ganar en una guerra en esa zona?



A propósito no. Justo antes de que saliera la noticia salió otra que decía que un nuevo caza ucraniano había sido derribado en el lugar cerca de Donesk. Instantes después sale la noticia de que un avión comercial se había "estrellado" en el mismo sitio.

Al tiempo sale el tweet del comandante. Actualización: fuentes rusas dicen que el supuesto tweet es falso.


----------



## elpatatero (17 Jul 2014)

Interfax: el objeto del misil ucraniano podría haber sido el avión presidencial ruso

Texto completo en: http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/134289-objeto-misil-ucrania-avion-presidente-rusia


----------



## jayco (17 Jul 2014)

JO-DER. Estan jodidamente locos.


----------



## mpbk (17 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Accidente los cojones, un comandante ruso twitteo inmediatamente después: "Os advertimos de que no sobrevolárais nuestro espacio aéreo" y luego puso dos videos cortos con la columna de humo...



que cementos? jajajajajaja

pfffffff otro owned pa ti, impaciente y ni puta idea de bolsa.


----------



## Topongo (17 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> que cementos? jajajajajaja
> 
> pfffffff otro owned pa ti, impaciente y ni puta idea de bolsa.



Mpbk deja la coca 1er aviso

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atman (17 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> que cementos? jajajajajaja
> 
> pfffffff otro owned pa ti, impaciente y ni puta idea de bolsa.



:


:XX:


----------



## Namreir (17 Jul 2014)

Se dice, se comenta, qye el avion presidencial ruso se encontraba sobre ucrania a eso de las 5 de la tarde, y por tamaño y color se parece un huevo y medio de otro a ciertos aviones de cierta compañía malaya. 

Y tal y pascual.

---------- Post added 17-jul-2014 at 20:52 ----------

Vendo, no vendo, o en el fondo da igual. Disfrutad de la cena.

---------- Post added 17-jul-2014 at 20:53 ----------

Nunca sabemos cuando puede ser la ultima.


----------



## jayco (17 Jul 2014)

dudo mucho que Putin sobrevuele una zona en conflicto.


----------



## Namreir (17 Jul 2014)

jayco dijo:


> dudo mucho que Putin sobrevuele una zona en conflicto.



La proxima vez que me monte en un acmvion pido ruta aérea


----------



## ane agurain (17 Jul 2014)

acabo de enterarme de lo del clon del avión malasio.


se presenta un agosto hot por lo visto


----------



## Janus (17 Jul 2014)

a mí eso del misil me parece muy grave. Lo temas se cuecen en los detalles. Goosebumpers' show.


----------



## Namreir (17 Jul 2014)

Por que ha bajado el sp cuando ha salido lo del avion?


----------



## mpbk (17 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> :
> 
> 
> :XX:



oooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed

cada dia rayando, y paaaaaaaaaam +12% jajajja

---------- Post added 17-jul-2014 at 21:19 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Mpbk deja la coca 1er aviso
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



yo no consumo nada sabes? CALLEJEROS.MP4 - YouTube


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jul 2014)




----------



## Tono (17 Jul 2014)

mpbk, por curiosidad

le sale publicidad de alargardores de pene o tratamientos para la impotencia cuando navega por el foro?

Impactado me he quedado con el atentado. En pleno siglo XXI y en Europa.:ouch:


----------



## bertok (17 Jul 2014)

ANR







La reacción de ayer no tuvo excesivo volumen y fue la reacción de rebote al llegar por segunda vez a un potencial suelo.

La vela de hoy, muuuuu fea.

Ya los hay con lágrimas como mares.


----------



## Cantor (17 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Mpbk deja la coca 1er aviso
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Topongo, deja de citarle, primer aviso :: 

edit: atmaaaaan!! ::


----------



## mpbk (17 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> mpbk, por curiosidad
> 
> le sale publicidad de alargardores de penes o tratamientos para la impotencia cuando navega por el foro?
> 
> Impactado me he quedado con el atentado. En pleno siglo XXI y en Europa.:ouch:



reportado:o:o:o:o.

es que todos me tienen ignore?

jajajajaj


----------



## Ladrillófilo (17 Jul 2014)

Doctor, soy un adicto a la Bolsa | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS


----------



## Tio Masclet (17 Jul 2014)

Rojas noches. Me asomo y veo al SP mu colorao.
¡Madre mía la que nos espera mañana!
Menudo coast to coast se va a pegar Pandoro.
[YOUTUBE]Cod-G0cyWE0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Topongo (17 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> reportado:o:o:o:o.
> 
> es que todos me tienen ignore?
> 
> jajajajaj



Joder lo dije en su dia y lo borré, Inmola el nick y vuelve como alguien normal creo que puedes aportar porque de at controlas o eso parece, li que no se es si serías capaz con tu ego y tu ida de olla...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jul 2014)




----------



## Tono (17 Jul 2014)

Cantor dijo:


> Topongo, deja de citarle, primer aviso ::
> 
> edit: atmaaaaan!! ::



al menos haced el esfuerzo de no citarlo cuando le contestáis!!!
que luego a los demás se nos pone esto perdido de mierda!!!


----------



## jopitxujo (17 Jul 2014)

El Vix subien un 33%.::


----------



## ane agurain (17 Jul 2014)

es de suponer que mañana abrimos con el famoso gap al alza del jato, no?


----------



## Tono (17 Jul 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Rojas noches. Me asomo y veo al SP mu colorao.
> ¡Madre mía la que nos espera mañana!
> Menudo coast to coast se va a pegar Pandoro.
> 
> ...



Y el sprint final que le están metiendo :ouch:







---------- Post added 17-jul-2014 at 21:53 ----------




jopitxujo dijo:


> El Vix subien un 33%.::



un 36%...
un 37%
un...

Ha sido Paulistano con el ETF :ouch:


----------



## jopitxujo (17 Jul 2014)

ESto pinta mal ¿no?


----------



## bertok (17 Jul 2014)




----------



## Tono (17 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Me echa para atrás el desconocimiento y el tipo de cambio que me van a aplicar en cuanto a dólares.
> 
> había pensado uno del VIX.
> 
> El ETF al que tengo echado el ojo del vix está ahora a 12...a nada que haya guano y se ponga a 15 ya es un 25%ienso:



Pero qué has hecho Pau?
que nos dejas a todos debajo de un puente...


----------



## Topongo (17 Jul 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ESto pinta mal ¿no?



No me jodas que tono va dejando el horro por ahí

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (17 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Pero qué has hecho Pau?
> que nos dejas a todos debajo de un puente...



Cómo buen pangapalomo porquelovalguista acabo de terminar de jugar al padel. 

Que pasa, qu ha bajado esto? 

Ahors miro... Lol


----------



## James Bond (17 Jul 2014)

Mañana va a ser un día interesante... ojetes rojo pasión.


----------



## ane agurain (17 Jul 2014)

el jato en la cama de tono. lo que sospechabamos todos


----------



## Tono (17 Jul 2014)

Parece que los osos han aprovechado el incidente para romper culos por sorpresa. Se aprovecha todo, hasta un acto criminal detestable...

*Market reaction to Malaysia jet crash could be short-lived*



> Stocks had been languishing ahead of the first batch of headlines about the Malaysian Airlines Boeing 777 that crossed in the 11 a.m. hour. The Dow temporarily dipped more than 90 points as news wires confirmed an Interfax report that said the plane was shot down.



Market reaction to Malaysia jet crash could be short-lived

---------- Post added 17-jul-2014 at 22:06 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> el jato en la cama de tono. lo que sospechabamos todos



:no::no:

la zoofilia no es lo mío

y ese gorro no es personalizado ni ná


----------



## bertok (17 Jul 2014)

Vea demasiada simetría para la sesión de mañana.

Guano de calidad


----------



## Tono (17 Jul 2014)

Los futuros USA ya en positivo y los de Europa ni se inmutaron durante toda la caída (al menos el poco rato que los he seguido)

Acto porculero de los marditos osos y los brókers llenándose los bolsillos.


----------



## jopitxujo (17 Jul 2014)

Pero han tardado unas horitas en reaccionar, una simple excusa parece.

---------- Post added 17-jul-2014 at 22:44 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Vea demasiada simetría para la sesión de mañana.
> 
> Guano de calidad




¿No va muy cargada?


----------



## bertok (17 Jul 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Pero han tardado unas horitas en reaccionar, una simple excusa parece.
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-jul-2014 at 22:44 ----------
> 
> ...



La jaca tienes unos videos mu interesantes con unas amigas ::::::

Paso de nos cierren el jilo


----------



## ane agurain (17 Jul 2014)

estrabismo o como se diga


----------



## Cantor (17 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> al menos haced el esfuerzo de no citarlo cuando le contestáis!!!
> que luego a los demás se nos pone esto perdido de mierda!!!



eh, pero si yo solo he citado a Topongo!... oh, wait.... :XX:


----------



## Skhu (17 Jul 2014)

El SP acaba de saltarse una generacion entera...de los nacidos en los 70, hemos vuelto a nuestros padres a los 40...espero que cuando nos despertemos mañana no andemos por la fecha de nacimiento de nuestros abuelos


----------



## Robopoli (17 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> La jaca tienes unos videos mu interesantes con unas amigas ::::::
> 
> Paso de nos cierren el jilo



Aceptamos privi.


----------



## jopitxujo (17 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> La jaca tienes unos videos mu interesantes con unas amigas ::::::
> 
> Paso de nos cierren el jilo




Ya si pasas el nombre y tal... por analizar esa simetría mas que nada.


----------



## jayco (17 Jul 2014)

La de las bufas







:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Robopoli (17 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Los futuros USA ya en positivo y los de Europa ni se inmutaron durante toda la caída (al menos el poco rato que los he seguido)
> 
> Acto porculero de los marditos osos y los brókers llenándose los bolsillos.



Tono,
No se donde ves los futuros pero esto tiene más peligro que Topongo con 3 cafés y el tapatalk a mano.
Esto se van al guano! 
Vamos a morir cienes de veces! 
Bertok mándame los videos de la gachi!


----------



## jopitxujo (17 Jul 2014)

jayco dijo:


> La de las bufas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Es ella? No la había reconocido.


----------



## Robopoli (17 Jul 2014)

jayco dijo:


> La de las bufas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder... Si te fijas hay un momento que cierra los ojos como si se acojonara de poder pegarse un boobazo en la cara.


----------



## Chila (17 Jul 2014)

Yo creo que han sido las milicias prorusas.
No querrian derribar un avion comercial, pero la han liado.
Mañana rojo pasión.


----------



## bertok (17 Jul 2014)

Shay Laren. 

Hace lésbicos, nunca encontré un video en el que la taladraran

Enjoy it !!!


----------



## juanfer (17 Jul 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Yo creo que han sido las milicias prorusas.
> No querrian derribar un avion comercial, pero la han liado.
> Mañana rojo pasión.



Creo que es una noticias que enmascara que israelí ha empezado la invasión de gaza


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jul 2014)

donde cojones eh postiado, nos vamos al.minimo de la cabeza, ya estoy de celebracion 9950


----------



## bertok (17 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> donde cojones eh postiado, nos vamos al.minimo de la cabeza, ya estoy de celebracion 9950



joputa, espera a los 12.000.

:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## ane agurain (17 Jul 2014)

qué jato? de jueves universitario? noches de hule y ron?


----------



## Krim (17 Jul 2014)

Jato, ante todo, no cambies de idea, tú y solo tú vas a salvar las bolsas :aplauso:


----------



## ane agurain (17 Jul 2014)

futuros usamos llevan una hora en rojo.

el stox50 -2% a las 20.00 y habia cerrado con -1,5%

mañana toca gap jatense.


----------



## jayco (18 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Jato, ante todo, no cambies de idea, tú y solo tú vas a salvar las bolsas :aplauso:


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jul 2014)

lo de malasia es curioso.
2 desvíos de la ruta 2 aviones derribados


----------



## Namreir (18 Jul 2014)

Se desvio el avion o "lo desviaron"? Quien toma la decision de hacer volar un avion de pasajeros por una zona donde se usa diariamente misiles tierra aire? Por que bajan las bolsas?

Cuando se estrella un avion las bosas nunca bajan.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Jul 2014)

Mañana Edreams va a estar preciosa... Se van a merendar la subida de esta semana.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jul 2014)

Madre mía 

mañana sacan de nuevo el crematorio gacelero


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (18 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mañana Edreams va a estar preciosa... Se van a merendar la subida de esta semana.



Todo es una estratajema de rajoy para atraer al turismo, hace años egipto....ahora ucrania :o:o


----------



## Namreir (18 Jul 2014)

Israel entra en gaza con tanques


----------



## paulistano (18 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Tono,
> No se donde ves los futuros pero esto tiene más peligro que Topongo con 3 cafés y el tapatalk a mano.



:XX::XX::XX:

Te actyualizo....futuros -80puntitos....segun igmarkets.



Namreir dijo:


> Israel entra en gaza con tanques



Pero no habían aceptado el plan de paz propuesto por Egipto?:ouch:

puta mierda de mundo:ouch:


----------



## Namreir (18 Jul 2014)

Aviones civiles cayendo en ucrania, tanques en gaza, el califa a punto de tomar bagdad, ...... hace mucho que el mundo no andaba tan movido.


----------



## elpatatero (18 Jul 2014)




----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jul 2014)

Que cunda el panico coño


----------



## Tono (18 Jul 2014)

Buenos días.

Viernes de vencimientos aderezado con problemas internacionales.

En teoría si hoy bajamos es bueno y adelantaría una etapa alcista posterior. Pero también puede ser una trampa para los larguistas ya que hay factores exógenos que pueden volverse en su contra. :

Si subimos sería que los leoncios están vendiendo arriba... para tirar posteriormente las bolsas aprovechando los conflictos bélicos. Pero también podría ser un claro mensaje de los mercados de que lo que ha pasado en Ucrania ya se ha olvidado. ienso:

De momento los futuros marcan una ligera caída.

Mejor esperamos para ver como se posiciona el gato cuando se recupere de la moña de ayer :cook:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Que cunda el panico coño



¿Y su gap al alza?


----------



## tarrito (18 Jul 2014)

Piratón!!!!!

de la garganta bien? 
qué tal le funciona el VIX vaporub?


----------



## Durmiente (18 Jul 2014)

Buenos dias.

Por decir algo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2014)




----------



## ane agurain (18 Jul 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿Y su gap al alza?



gira el cuello 180º, coñe!


----------



## Tio Masclet (18 Jul 2014)

Rojos días.
Empieza a corer la sangre, sin piedad.
Voy a recoger mi pedido de vaselina.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (18 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> gira el cuello 180º, coñe!



Ahora que el jato esta corti largo, la semana que viene volvemos a los 11000


----------



## Durmiente (18 Jul 2014)

Me imagino que hoy va a ser un día de rojo sanguinario. Hay que ver bien la tendencia. Puede ser un día para perder una barbaridad de dinero pero también para sacar conclusiones de inversión a corto medio plazo

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Tono (18 Jul 2014)

El SAN casi en verde mientras el BBVA cae un más de un 2%?

aquí pasa algo

estas sí son divergencias y no las que marca el MACD


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jul 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas :ouch:

veo los 9960 , la culminacion de la cabeza ienso:


----------



## Topongo (18 Jul 2014)

Miro el foro y entro en el broker esperando a pandorín extasiado y lo que veo es un -0,7%, pero esto que es!


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2014)

*Guanos días
*

España, camino de la quiebra - Blogs de Gráfico de la Semana

*España, camino de la quiebra*

*El déficit comercial se deteriora en mayo un 6.294%, confirmando la entrada en barrena del sector exterior
*
Los datos publicados el miércoles relativos al sector exterior confirman los peores temores que algunos veníamos anunciando desde hace tiempo respecto a los fundamentos y sostenibilidad de la recuperación que el Gobierno nos quiere vender.

En uno de los países más endeudados con el exterior del mundo, con el 100% de deuda externa neta, *nos encontramos con que se reincide en los errores que nos han traído a esta situación*. Recapitulemos sobre lo que pasó, con las perspectivas de los siete años transcurridos desde que empezó la crisis. En la imagen inferior vemos cómo la deuda exterior neta (en un gráfico que ya publiqué hace un par de semanas) fue aumentando paulatinamente desde el año 1999, para a partir del año 2003 dispararse exponencialmente. Fueron años en los que el rendimiento de la deuda fue disminuyendo de forma progresiva hasta que finalmente, *en vísperas de la crisis, llegamos a necesitar más de 3 euros de nueva deuda exterior para generar un aumento del PIB de 1 euro*. Era evidente que la situación era insostenible y que *realmente buena parte de la economía española se había convertido en un gigantesco esquema Ponzi sólo viable gracias a la entrada exponencial de dinero extranjero en España*. 







Y el problema de esta “recuperación” que se nos quiere vender es que tiene exactamente los mismos fundamentos. *El pasado año, para conseguir que el PIB cayera sólo un 1,3% (en el optimista cálculo del INE), necesitamos meter en la economía española nada menos que un 6% del PIB de nueva deuda externa neta. En el primer trimestre de 2014, para un crecimiento intertrimestral del 0,4% nos hemos endeudado en un 1,6% más*.

*Lo que se está haciendo para estabilizar la situación económica ha sido lo de siempre, impulsar la demanda a base de deuda para que así el electorado viva la ficción de una recuperación
*
Algunos pueden aducir que este incremento en el endeudamiento se debe a que está entrando mucho capital extranjero para invertir dado que las reformas del Gobierno han hecho esta inversión mucho más atractiva, pero una vez más los datos se empeñan en llevarles la contraria, pues *la inversión extranjera directa, después de un 2013 relativamente bueno en que aumentó en 31.000 millones (aunque lejos de los 48.000 millones de 2006), se ha paralizado totalmente, ya que en los primeros tres meses de 2014 sólo han entrado 1.484 millones, el 9% del incremento de la deuda exterior neta*. El resto, en su gran mayoría, ha sido endeudamiento del Banco de España con los otros bancos centrales europeos y entrada de dinero a bonos españoles; un dinero, este último, que, como bien sabemos, al igual que ha entrado puede salir de forma rapidísima en el momento en que vuelva la aversión al riesgo. Y cuando eso pase –que no duden que pasará–, *antes de darnos cuenta nos encontraremos otra vez a los pies de los caballos. Es lo que tiene vivir de prestado, que uno siempre está en manos del prestamista de turno* *(hacemos un inciso para los pechopalomos de turno :::::*.







*La balanza comercial confirma que su deterioro no se debe a inversión productiva, sino casi en su totalidad a consumo*, como podemos comprobar con algunos gráficos. El primero, que pueden ver sobre estas líneas, es el de la evolución de las importaciones de máquinas-herramienta, que como sabemos son la base de cualquier proceso industrial moderno. Como se ve, ha habido un ligerísimo aumento desde los mínimos del pasado año, pero la importación se halla a niveles sumamente bajos (más o menos 1/3 de los niveles normales antes de la crisis) y apenas es responsable de un 0,5% del incremento del déficit comercial.

Y sin embargo productos de consumo han aumentado sus importaciones de forma drástica, nada menos que un 17% desde los mínimos de primeros de 2013. 







*Las exportaciones no han podido compensar este repunte de la demanda y, de forma muy preocupante, han entrado en negativo en los últimos dos meses (-3,7 y -1,3%)*. En el gráfico vemos que la media trimestral está bastante lejos de los máximos del pasado año (-6,5%).







En resumen, *no existe ningún tipo de ajuste que haga más atractiva la inversión productiva extranjera o nacional*. El Gobierno, bancos y grandes empresas han aprovechado la extraordinaria bonanza de los mercados financieros internacionales, en los que la aversión al riesgo está en mínimos por la confianza absurda en la omnipotencia de los bancos centrales, para financiarse a tipos ridículamente bajos. Pero dado que no se ha hecho apenas reforma alguna de calado –y aquí probablemente las opiniones de cuáles habrían de ser esas reformas diverjan entre unos y otros–, lo que se está haciendo para estabilizar la situación económica es lo de siempre, impulsar la demanda a base de deuda para que así el electorado viva la ficción de una recuperación. *Hasta que llegue el siguiente crash de los mercados financieros mundiales, que no duden que llegará. Y entonces el pulmón de familias y empresas, casi agotado tras siete años de crisis, hará que ese crash azote con inusitada violencia a los sufridos ciudadanos españoles*


----------



## Tono (18 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Miro el foro y entro en el broker esperando a pandorín extasiado y lo que veo es un -0,7%, pero esto que es!



la puntita


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jul 2014)

adios a las duro, pírrico 2% y el dividendo.


----------



## Durmiente (18 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> El SAN casi en verde mientras el BBVA cae un más de un 2%?
> 
> aquí pasa algo
> 
> estas sí son divergencias y no las que marca el MACD



Algo hay que los portugueses están en contacto con San por lo del BES. No me creas pero están pidiéndome ayuda y ofreciendo el oro y el moro a cambio. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jul 2014)

algunos verán un HCH  con objetivo de caída de 80 puntos, que es dónde nos han tirado, así que "podríamos" ahora ir un poco arriba... a cerrar



o no...


----------



## Tono (18 Jul 2014)

no han puesto la cotización de los derechos del SAN en ecobolsa
alguien con más medios me puede decir cómo van?

---------- Post added 18-jul-2014 at 09:23 ----------




Durmiente dijo:


> Algo hay que los portugueses están en contacto con San por lo del BES. No me creas pero están *pidiéndome* ayuda y ofreciendo el oro y el moro a cambio.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300



eres Botín? ienso:

su hija? :baba:


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jul 2014)

IAG en verde!

airbus está ya en los 44 que decían, pero aún da miedo


----------



## Topongo (18 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> no han puesto la cotización de los derechos del SAN en ecobolsa
> alguien con más medios me puede decir cómo van?
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-jul-2014 at 09:23 ----------
> ...



0,15 + 10caracteres


----------



## Zparo reincidente (18 Jul 2014)

compren elecnores

Elecnor,una joya del continuo por explotar | PONZINOMICS.PW


----------



## Durmiente (18 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> no han puesto la cotización de los derechos del SAN en ecobolsa
> alguien con más medios me puede decir cómo van?
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-jul-2014 at 09:23 ----------
> ...



Soy los dos. En un solo cuerpo.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jul 2014)

si cerramos el gap habra esperanza :


----------



## Tono (18 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Soy los dos. En un solo cuerpo.



otro hermafrodita en el hilo:ouch:

(es broma, es broma... o)

pues está en verde ya :Aplauso:

y el BBVA estrellándose. Esto promete.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jul 2014)

cerrado el gap señores , mantenemos los largos de momento copon :no:


----------



## Zparo reincidente (18 Jul 2014)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Beneficios de 55M s/1870M de ventas: Mejor cerrarla.



pues entonces cierra todo el ibex


----------



## Tono (18 Jul 2014)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> pues entonces cierra todo el ibex



si cerraras tú la boca...


----------



## Zparo reincidente (18 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> si cerraras tú la boca...



oh, el listo de las finanzas


----------



## Durmiente (18 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerrado el gap señores , mantenemos los largos de momento copon :no:



¿Y tú cómo miras eso de los gap?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Jul 2014)

Bertok...







Yo sigo haciendo deberes.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Jul 2014)

Hoy tenemos troll residente. Como si no tuviéramos suficiente con los propios del hilo...


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que venga cuando quiera ::::::

Los deberes están hechos casi al 80%.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jul 2014)

10500 cerramos largos y abrimos cortos , he vuelto a la edad de piedra pero siempre podemos perder mas :Aplauso:


----------



## Chila (18 Jul 2014)

Por ahora no hay necesidad de vaselina...


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jul 2014)

aburrido casi todo

dax diario









alguna explicación de por qué Iberia sube con lo del avión? y Edreams también? ::


----------



## docjones (18 Jul 2014)

Tono, de qué palo te gusta el dividendo elección? Efectivo o acciones?


----------



## Krim (18 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> alguna explicación de por qué Iberia sube con lo del avión? y Edreams también? ::



¿Menos competencia?


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Menos competencia?



se comentaba que IAG había modificado alguna línea para Rusía y todo.


----------



## ZionWatch (18 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> se comentaba que IAG había modificado alguna línea para Rusía y todo.



Al parecer, en abril podría haber cambiado Ucrania por Chipre y Armenia, chicos listos:

Vueling cambia Armenia y Chipre por Ucrania tras el aumento de la tensin en el pas,Catalunya, expansion.com


----------



## ghkghk (18 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> se comentaba que IAG había modificado alguna línea para Rusía y todo.




Y Edreams ha metido pasta para posicionarse en Rusia... 

Yo creía que hoy el batacazo era homérico. 

Siempre he sido consciente de que sé poco. Hoy he constatado que no sé nada.


----------



## Tio Masclet (18 Jul 2014)

Hemos entrado en ritmo "trote cochinero", eso sí, modo sapete colorete.


----------



## Topongo (18 Jul 2014)

Joe menudo peñazo de dia
Y como me aburro yo comento mi estrategia con dividendo elección valida para todas las acciones y las de cartera l/p, en la otra puede variar.
Yo siempre siempre lo cobro en efectivo porque hasta hace nada (y en Bizkaia está por ver) estaban exentos los primeros 1500.
Siempre considero esa cartera dividendera , como lo que es, una cartera que genera un rendimiento monetario visible y periodico, como si de un depósito se tratase, poco a poco va dejando eurillos en la cuenta sin tener que vender para materializarlo, en mi caso a precios de coste de las acciones será un 6% de RPD (-21% si finalmente cambian tema dividendo) 

Esas BME ahí verdecillas....


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jul 2014)

El día es muy largo...y los usanos si se ponen nerviosos puede dar una tarde entretenida


----------



## Tio Masclet (18 Jul 2014)

El "guano fino" nos acabará calando.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jul 2014)

Y además día de vencimientos...


----------



## jayco (18 Jul 2014)

Cuando hablais de vencimientos a que os referis exactamente? deuda corp? futuros?


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jul 2014)

9964 :bla:


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jul 2014)

10420-10.430 es el suelín anterior.... si los perdemos es mejor estar fuera


----------



## Robopoli (18 Jul 2014)

Como penitencia de la enculada de estos días el dinero de las posiciones vendidas a metavalor para los nietos y eso


----------



## Durmiente (18 Jul 2014)

Ya rebota , ya rebota.

(perdonad pero es que, si no lo digo, el día está incompleto y tal)


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Ya rebota , ya rebota.
> 
> (perdonad pero es que, si no lo digo, el día está incompleto y tal)


----------



## mpbk (18 Jul 2014)

hay que hacer nuevos minimos.......

que nivelazo teneis.

---------- Post added 18-jul-2014 at 12:11 ----------

si veis el vol de bbva...veréis que los que entraronn hace un año(cuando botin decia que entraba dinero) y ahora han vendido.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Jul 2014)

Rojos días,

pues yo tengo ganas de que el futuro del stoxx50 se acerque a los 29xx bajos para sondear alguna entrada, que de seguir asi los de norbolsa me diran que si me interesa alguna vajilla. 

Airbus parecía buena entrada hasta lo de ayer...


----------



## Durmiente (18 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



Ahí, ahí....

(Esto ya está mejor....)


----------



## hombre-mosca (18 Jul 2014)

search("viernes"+"terminal") =

[YOUTUBE]xPdXaQ2amro[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Durmiente (18 Jul 2014)

Los artistas de la bolsa son capaces de hacer que los acontecimientos de estos días (lo de Ucrania y Gaza) sean el inicio de una bajada brutal de las cotizaciones durante el tiempo que les de la gana o justo lo contrario, que en una semana todos nos hayamos olvidado de esta situación (con el consiguiente traslado del dinero de nuestras cuentas a las suyas -en ambos casos-).

En cualquier caso, sea cual sea el movimiento, el traslado del dinero de nuestras cuentas a las suyas está casi asegurado.

*LEMA: Si naciste para martillo, el cielo te caen los clavos.*


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jul 2014)

Aqui un amiguete de Gotham Research esperando pacientemente a la tarde...


----------



## atman (18 Jul 2014)

El verano iba a ser muy bueno para la ocupación hotelera... todos los medios se han hecho eco de ello... ya...

Costa blanca avisa que la ocupación hotelera ha caido 2,7 puntos en la primera quincena de julio...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Jul 2014)

Si es evidente que cualquier excusa es propicia a posteriori. Que se use esta o aquella es lo de menos, son noticias de alcance que llegan a todo el mundo y que "toca" la parte emocional de las personas. El conflicto de la franja de gaza se remonta muchos años atrás, el derribo de un avión comercial en una zona en conflicto no es un caso único y el estado de un banco portugués que no alcanza los 2,5 millardos de capitalización no son hechos relevantes para la caída de los mercados. 

Los mercados caen porque los beneficios de las empresas, su actividad, comienza a no ser tan positiva como la prevista, en muchos sectores y el runrún de la subida de tipos. A medida que la subida de tipos se aplace y los beneficios y actividad repunten de nuevo volveremos al tran tran alcista de los últimos 5 años.

Pero ahora estamos en ese punto donde toca tomar respiro y ver como evolucionan los beneficios.


----------



## Robopoli (18 Jul 2014)

ahora si...futuros usanos en verde...


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jul 2014)

La tasa de mora del sector bancario en España se mantiene en el 13,4% en mayo - Bolsamania.com


----------



## mpbk (18 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Los artistas de la bolsa son capaces de hacer que los acontecimientos de estos días (lo de Ucrania y Gaza) sean el inicio de una bajada brutal de las cotizaciones durante el tiempo que les de la gana o justo lo contrario, que en una semana todos nos hayamos olvidado de esta situación (con el consiguiente traslado del dinero de nuestras cuentas a las suyas -en ambos casos-).
> 
> En cualquier caso, sea cual sea el movimiento, el traslado del dinero de nuestras cuentas a las suyas está casi asegurado.
> 
> *LEMA: Si naciste para martillo, el cielo te caen los clavos.*



las noticias siguen a la bolsa, o la bolsa a las noticias?

tranquilo, que pueden hacer subir o bajar con la escusa que me he tirado un pedo:XX::XX:


----------



## Mr. Blonde (18 Jul 2014)

Antes que nada y por si acaso el ibex se pone granate.. (que no lo va a hacer :no


No olvidemos que es viernes!!


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jul 2014)

parece que esto se va a animar en breve...

edito


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Jul 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> Antes que nada y por si acaso el ibex se pone granate.. (que no lo va a hacer :no
> 
> 
> No olvidemos que es viernes!!



hoy me voy de vacaciones y me ha alegrado ya la tarde, de nuevo gracias.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jul 2014)




----------



## Tono (18 Jul 2014)

docjones dijo:


> Tono, de qué palo te gusta el dividendo elección? Efectivo o acciones?



dado que considero que los valores que llevo van a subir y voy a largo, prefiero llevarme acciones.  ...teniendo en cuenta además que IBER y FER van a amortizar las acciones ampliadas con lo que no se sufre dilución y eludes los impuestos este año.
Y en SAN me la juego, también para evitar impuestos, ya que lo que cobro de BME en metálico supera los 1500 exentos. 

Futuros USA verde lechuga, apuesto por 10550 al cierre.

En BBVA se va a haber una masacre.::


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> dado que considero que los valores que llevo van a subir y voy a largo, prefiero llevarme acciones.  ...teniendo en cuenta además que IBER y FER van a amortizar las acciones ampliadas con lo que no se sufre dilución y eludes los impuestos este año.
> Y en SAN me la juego, también para evitar impuestos, ya que lo que cobro de BME en metálico supera los 1500 exentos.
> 
> Futuros USA verde lechuga, apuesto por 10550 al cierre.
> ...






lo del verde lechuga era hace media hora


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jul 2014)




----------



## Robopoli (18 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> dado que considero que los valores que llevo van a subir y voy a largo, prefiero llevarme acciones.  ...teniendo en cuenta además que IBER y FER van a amortizar las acciones ampliadas con lo que no se sufre dilución y *eludes* los impuestos este año.
> Y en SAN me la juego, también para evitar impuestos, ya que lo que cobro de BME en metálico supera los 1500 exentos.
> 
> Futuros USA verde lechuga, apuesto por 10550 al cierre.
> ...



Diferir... se dice diferir, que como algún secuaz de troltoro te malentienda....


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Diferir... se dice diferir, que como algún secuaz de troltoro te malentienda....



El PP gana a Bárcenas el despido en diferido al no haber suficientes pruebas - Noticias de España


----------



## Tono (18 Jul 2014)

up, up, up.... UPTON 







---------- Post added 18-jul-2014 at 14:05 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> lo del verde lechuga era hace media hora



un +0.3 para el Dow ahora mismo
para ser el día en que los zombies se levantarían de sus tumbas no está mal :no:


----------



## Chila (18 Jul 2014)

Esta claro que estos hechos a nivel de geopolitica son, por ahora, poco relevantes.

Por cierto, antes he visto por Balmes un Teslamotors model s. Matricula noruega.
Muy bonito. Ruido 0. 
¿cuantos euripidios vale el aparato?


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jul 2014)

hay muchas falsas *UP*ton

hace 15, la SP, estaba plana

Robyn Lawley, ¿la nueva Kate Upton? - Univision Belleza y Moda
Alexandria Morgan, la nueva Kate Upton - DonBalónRosa.com
Charlotte Mckinney Might Be The Next Kate Upton [PHOTOS] | The Daily Caller
Katherine Webb Is The New Kate Upton | ThePostGame
Katherine Webb wants to be the new Kate Upton | New York Post
Lauren Hanley: Johnny Manziel's New Girlfriend Is the Next Kate Upton: Athlete, WAG Pictures | The Fumble
Is Gigi Hadid the new Kate Upton? - Independent.ie
Emily Ratajkowski, ¿será ella la nueva Kate Upton? - El Balón Rosa - SPORT


----------



## Tono (18 Jul 2014)

Noticias así no son de las que dejan caer los índices.:fiufiu:
+3% en el pre-market.

*Google ingresa un 22% más en el segundo trimestre*



> Google Inc reportó el jueves que sus ingresos crecieron un 22 por ciento en el segundo trimestre del 2014, sostenidos por la fuerte demanda de avisos publicitarios en sus sitios web.
> 
> Para los tres meses finalizados el 30 de junio, las ventas totalizaron 15.960 millones de dólares, comparado con los 13.110 millones en el mismo período del año anterior. Analistas encuestados por Thomson Reuters I/B/E/S esperaban ingresos por 15.610 millones de dólares.
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2014)

Tiramos de un clásico del hilo ::

*Vaaaaaaaamos coño*


----------



## Tono (18 Jul 2014)

y lo pones en rojo moñas

que llueva rojo o púrpura esto va parriba

(qué bueno era hasta que se le fue la olla, este tema y el Nothing compares to you son impresionantes)

[YOUTUBE]iHkH1UrhLLE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> *Guanos días
> *
> 
> España, camino de la quiebra - Blogs de Gráfico de la Semana
> ...



buen articulo, lastima que le atraen los predicadores de Pablemos al autor, el populismo a va arrasar , por cierto buenos dias al foro ::


----------



## hombre-mosca (18 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Tiramos de un clásico del hilo ::
> 
> *Vaaaaaaaamos coño*



PFFF, bertok, ayer por la tarde yendo para casa vi a uno del CB echandose un cigarro, que casi se le caia de las manos ... Al ver las noticias lo entendi.

mbpk, ya que usted controla tanto.

echo $((11108 / (( $(date -u --date=2014-07-18 +%s) - $(date -u --date=2013-01-30 +%s)) / 86400)))

El enganchon que lleva Usted, dioh mioh. Y hay cosas que ya ni le afectan a su trolling-state.

PD: se acabaron las vacaciones  
el canal sigue a la mosca como las noticias siguen al canal. Que chiste mas malo ...


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jul 2014)

'Mothers of all Palestinians should also be killed,' says Israeli politician | MidEast | Daily Sabah
se pone la cosa bonita, si es cierto.


mientras, batman:
Vozpópuli - Amigos personales de Juan Carlos I y altos cargos del Santander, entre los


altos cargos del SAN? ::

---------- Post added 18-jul-2014 at 07:00 ----------

parece que por fin Grifols hace lo que decía Decloban


----------



## Mr. Blonde (18 Jul 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> hoy me voy de vacaciones y me ha alegrado ya la tarde, de nuevo gracias.



A exprimirlas al máximo!!

ENJOY IT.


----------



## jopitxujo (18 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> 'Mothers of all Palestinians should also be killed,' says Israeli politician | MidEast | Daily Sabah
> se pone la cosa bonita, si es cierto.
> 
> 
> La carita de inocente que tiene y lo que suelta por esa boquita.::


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jul 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...3583-laue-tumba-ley-hipotecaria-espanola.html

bancos?


----------



## The Hellion (18 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...3583-laue-tumba-ley-hipotecaria-espanola.html
> 
> bancos?



Ni caso. 

Ahora se va a ver lo ejecutivas que son de verdad las sentencias del Tribunal de Justicia Europeo.


----------



## Xiux (18 Jul 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> Antes que nada y por si acaso el ibex se pone granate.. (que no lo va a hacer :no
> 
> 
> No olvidemos que es viernes!!



Menos mal que ya estoy solo en la oficina! 

Thanks miles por alegrar el viernes tarde y ya sé... pecata, somos incorregibles. 

le pongo uno para Ud (pero que no se me confunda con .... ehhhh) es un detalle para la niña :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (18 Jul 2014)

Lo de Rusia parece que fue solo un susto.

Acabo de comprar un etf que x3 la bolsa de moscu
RUSL a 16,97, sl a 15.50 tp a 19.97

Pongo el pic, sino nadie echa cuenta


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2014)

*Terrorífico*

Uno de los mejores programas que he escuchado

Cómo robar un país y que te paguen por ello - Economía Directa 13-7-2014 en mp3 (13/07 a las 14:52:01) 01:21:29 3310995 - iVoox

:8::8::8::8::8::8::8:


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jul 2014)

venga bertok, saca las palomitas









uy, perdón!

que es viernes!


----------



## jayco (18 Jul 2014)

Este es forero seguro. 8:

[YOUTUBE]tSvxrBKrMlk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> venga bertok, saca las palomitas



no puedo con las muelas ni fuerzas para palomitas.

vengo de entrenar y estoy muerto


----------



## hombre-mosca (18 Jul 2014)

SP [1969-1971] y esperemos que alguien ponga algo encima de la mesa (veo todo agotado).
sino ... a los 1950 con paradita en los 1958.


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jul 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> SP [1969-1971] y esperemos que alguien ponga algo encima de la mesa (veo todo agotado).
> sino ... a los 1950 con paradita en los 1958.



si perdiesemos los 1950 bien perdidos, cuál sería el siguiente soporte? 191x?
edito, que he puesto mal el "cero"


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2014)




----------



## Tio Masclet (18 Jul 2014)

Tono, usted ve mal al BBVA.
Yo veo mal a corto-medio a toda la banca. Lleva una temporadita cayendo poco a poco (algunos mucho a mucho).


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jul 2014)

cerraremos claramente por debajo del central de bollinger en semanal , la proxima semana alcanzamos los 9964 

parece mentira que os olvideis de un dia como hoy , del glorioso alzamiento nacional y del aun mas glorioso dia del nacimiento de MV zahori :ouch:


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerraremos claramente por debajo del central de bollinger en semanal , la proxima semana alcanzamos los *9964*
> 
> parece mentira que os olvideis de un dia como hoy , del glorioso alzamiento nacional y del aun mas glorioso dia del nacimiento de MV zahori :ouch:



pero tú no estabas largo?



los chinos ALIxxxxx retrasan la salida a bolsa hasta septiembre ienso:


----------



## Tio Masclet (18 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerraremos claramente por debajo del central de bollinger en semanal , la proxima semana alcanzamos los 9964
> 
> parece mentira que os olvideis de un dia como hoy , del glorioso alzamiento nacional y del aun mas glorioso dia del nacimiento de MV zahori :ouch:



Gran zahorí, oráculo del IBEX, crack de los mercados, felicidades si hoy es su cumple. No se tendría que morir nunca jamás.
Cuidadín con la priva cuando lo celebre. Aunque usted sea un ser extraordinario, el higado puede ser de un mortal.


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2014)




----------



## jayco (18 Jul 2014)

Estoy viendo el consejo de seguridad de la ONU, y no hay un sólo país que no acuse a los separatistas prorusos. Veremos pero cuidadin con el que ha comprado un ETF sobre la bolsa rusa, este finde puede ser movidito.


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jul 2014)

el gato es más de rón








ahora es cuando me alegro por quitarme las duro 







jayco dijo:


> Estoy viendo el consejo de seguridad de la ONU, y no hay un sólo país que no acuse a los separatistas prorusos. Veremos pero cuidadin con el que ha comprado un ETF sobre la bolsa rusa, este finde puede ser movidito.



además mañana es el famoso 20 de Julio de Lagardenumeróloga


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (18 Jul 2014)

jayco dijo:


> Estoy viendo el consejo de seguridad de la ONU, y no hay un sólo país que no acuse a los separatistas prorusos. Veremos pero cuidadin con el que ha comprado un ETF sobre la bolsa rusa, este finde puede ser movidito.



hombre... sin riesgo no hay ganancias, ni emoción. oo


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jul 2014)

bueno, parece que subimos un poquico
jato?


----------



## mpbk (18 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerraremos claramente por debajo del central de bollinger en semanal , la proxima semana alcanzamos los 9964
> 
> parece mentira que os olvideis de un dia como hoy , del glorioso alzamiento nacional y del aun mas glorioso dia del nacimiento de MV zahori :ouch:



caliente caliente........

jajajaj venta 11200 y se la compra, si es que..


----------



## Tono (18 Jul 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Tono, usted ve mal al BBVA.
> Yo veo mal a corto-medio a toda la banca. Lleva una temporadita cayendo poco a poco (algunos mucho a mucho).



Al BBVA no lo veo mal. Está mal. Hay que esperar a ver los balances semestrales pero el mercado parece que se está adelantando hoy. Aquí ha habido chivatazo.:fiufiu:

La banca mediana es un espejismo, el negocio en España no funciona y el carry trade cada vez les deja menos beneficio. Es una bomba de relojería.

El SAN... ha bajado, pero menos que el IBEX (ya descuenta el dividendo de 0,15) y su negocio no es España (sólo representa un 7%). Me da buenas vibraciones, pero por supuesto tiene mucho peligro. Para mí es mi apuesta más arriesgada y en la que menos confío ahora mismo. Si hoy hubiera bajado lo que el BBVA me hubiera salido pitando. 

Por cierto ver mis valores ahora mismo en verde con el IBEX cayendo no tiene precio :Aplauso:


----------



## atman (18 Jul 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> SP [1969-1971] y esperemos que alguien ponga algo encima de la mesa (veo todo agotado).
> sino ... a los 1950 con paradita en los 1958.



Ale, ya tiene algo encima de la mesa... será por dinero...


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jul 2014)

El precio de la vivienda nueva en China cae en junio en la mayora de urbes - ABC.es - Noticias Agencias
Vivienda: El aumento del precio de la vivienda en Canad augura una burbuja | EL MUNDO


día y noche


----------



## Tono (18 Jul 2014)

Gato felicidades. Por eso el otro día decía que el 18 era festivo 
Que lo disfrute.
y... cuantos cumplimos?

---------- Post added 18-jul-2014 at 17:30 ----------

la subida de Ferrovial tiene algo que ver con esto:



> La autopista canadiense 407ETR ha publicado resultados del 2T14 con ventas creciendo un 11,4% hasta 228,5Mn, EBITDA +9,4% hasta 195,2Mn, y Beneficio neto -40,0% hasta 45,4Mn, por mayores gastos financieros.
> 
> Además anunció un dividendo trimestral de 0,226CAD/acción. Valoración ACF Resultados completamente en línea con lo esperado y con los vistos en el último trimestre, con ventas y EBITDA creciendo a ritmos próximos al 10%, y beneficio neto cayendo un 40% por mayores gastos financieros derivado del mayor endeudamiento de la autopista por las últimas inversiones llevadas a cabo. *El dividendo está completamente en línea con el anunciado en el 1T14 y supera en un 34,6% el anunciado en el mismo periodo del año anterior.*



Cuando acaben de pagar las inversiones de ampliación realizadas, que son las que han aumentado los ingresos, será una mina de oro.

la semana que viene salen los resultados económicos del aeropuerto de Heathrow, del que ya han dicho que ha batido récord de pasajeros.


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (18 Jul 2014)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Lo de Rusia parece que fue solo un susto.
> 
> Acabo de comprar un etf que x3 la bolsa de moscu
> RUSL a 16,97, sl a 15.50 tp a 19.97
> ...



cierro en 17.49. Con la ganancia me divierto el fin de semana.
Cierro porque acabo de leer que va a hablar el Sr. Bobama, y a ver qué dice, es capaz de embargar empresas rusas, en loor de la libertad :bla:


----------



## Tono (18 Jul 2014)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Yo veo un cierre pobremente bajista; la pasada vela semanal, ha perdido su fuerza en la presente semana.... puede preceder a una reversión.
> 
> Para seguir bajistas, estaría bien hacer un 10200 a la mayor brevedad: El mismo Lunes.
> 
> ...



Se equivoca. 
Para seguir alcistas se necesita un 10200 a la mayor brevedad.
Son formas de ver las cosas, cuanto antes se corrige y se limpia la mierda sobrevalorada, antes se sube :fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jul 2014)

la más beneficiada en subasta: logista
la más perjudicada: vocento y faes


bueno majetes, a más ver, vamos arribaaa

hoy


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Jul 2014)

toma ya 100 puntos de lado a lado


----------



## Tio Masclet (18 Jul 2014)

Buen cierre. Con los nubarrones e la mañana, al final, el sol se ha abierto paso. Todas en verde menos MTS, como es natural.


----------



## jopitxujo (18 Jul 2014)

Joder con el foro. Calopez ya te vale.

He cerrado los cortos en Dax ganando unos poquísimos euros y he abierto largos, ahora ganando también unos eurillos no sé si dejarlos abiertos o cerrarlos porque el fin de semana cualquier cosa puede pasar.
Me lo pienso, hasta las 10 de la noche hay tiempo.


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2014)

Creo que Chinaco flirteaba con IBM

::::::

Is This The Scariest Chart In IBM's History? | Zero Hedge

*Is This The Scariest Chart In IBM's History?*

Moments ago IBM reported revenues and EPS that both beat expectations and yet the stock is sliding after hours. We may have an idea why, and it has to do with the scariest chart in IBM's history, which we first revealed three months ago and which just got scarier.

It's not this chart of IBM's ninth consecutive decline in revenues, which was scary enough in its own right:







Nor this chart showing the ridiculous amounts of money IBM has spent each quarter on artificially boosting its EPS through stock buybacks, reducing the total number of Big Blue shares to below 1 billion for the first time in years:







Or this chart showing that every dollar of debt IBM has raised since 2012 has gone toward buying back stock and then some:







Nor even this chart showing that the Net Debt of IBM has risen by a ludicrous 55% in the past year to a record $36.8 billion (but... but... record cash on the sidelines)...







It is this chart, indicating that as of Q2, IBM had a higher total debt/equity ratio than just after the Lehman collapse and, after last quarater's already record high ratio.







*One of these days even the criminally corrupt and always amusing chimps at S&P and Moody's will finally have to notice what is going on here*.


----------



## FranR (18 Jul 2014)

Nos ponemos largos ya?


----------



## Durmiente (18 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Nos ponemos largos ya?



Le aconsejará en esa cuestión (y de manera gratutita) un tal jato. Dice que entiende de eso.... arshistilla..... que está ustec hecho un arshistilla......


----------



## jopitxujo (18 Jul 2014)

Siendo su cumpleaños ya estará borracho perdido.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Jul 2014)

@Sargento ahora bailo con AMZN en el otro lado del charco. Mis ultimas 3 operaciones de compraventa son con ella.

Sigo emperrado en los 38x, porque "mi" teuton asi lo dice. El mismo de MU, HPQ, INTC...

---------- Post added 18-jul-2014 at 18:46 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Nos ponemos largos ya?



El cumpleaños del jato asi lo merece, podríamos hacerle un regalo de aniversario con un tremendo gap al alza para mañana.................si es que esta corto. 

Si, nuestro regalo seria una bonita velada con Pandoro, es que somos unos románticos. :XX: :XX:


----------



## jopitxujo (18 Jul 2014)

Cierro largos y me voy tranquilo.


----------



## hombre-mosca (18 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Nos ponemos largos ya?



Yo ya no juego hoy mas con estos payos al papertrading, he cogido los rotuladores y les voy a poner el bemeuve que nos lo van a reconocer.


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2014)

¿qué coche tenéis los del hilo? :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (18 Jul 2014)

Pongámonos largos (goetze style)








Pero es que así nos ponemos largos en Gowex a 17

Amonohhhh arcistahhhh


----------



## Ladrillófilo (18 Jul 2014)

IBEX 10.000-10.200 un 15%, 9700 un 50% y 9200-9400 35% - Rankia

parece que hay alguien que está clavando el ibex...


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2014)

The Coming Crash Is Simply The Normalization Of A Mispriced Market | Zero Hedge

*The Coming Crash Is Simply The Normalization Of A Mispriced Market*

*The correlation between the Fed's monetary heroin production and the stock market will break down as the market normalizes.
*
In the spirit of calling things what they are, longtime correspondent Harun I. explains that market crashes are simply distorted/mispriced economies attempting to normalize. Here's Harun's commentary:

Let’s examine the term "crash." *A crash is nothing more than the economy trying to normalize*, however, everyone seems to think the environment created by bubbles (unpayable debt) is normal. This is truly fascinating because accepting unpayable debt as a norm means that prices are irrelevant, and since prices are irrelevant, there is no risk. But just because we think a thought does not make it a fact. Interestingly, each attempt at normalization requires exponentially greater amounts of expropriation of purchasing power.

Exactly, how does one grow one's way out of this? To clarify the term normalize, I mean that the economy shrinks to a level of real and sustainable supply and demand dynamics. Normalize does not mean "desirable" or "politically favorable."

Thank you, Harun, for describing the underlying dynamic of crashes. Just as forest fires normalize the forest's complex ecology by turning deadwood to nourishing ash and opening up the forest to new growth, in an analogous way crashes clear markets of financial deadwood and cartels that have blocked new growth.

I explain the analogy of the forest fire further in The Yellowstone Analogy and The Crisis of Neoliberal Capitalism (May 18, 2009).

We are living in a dying forest where fires have been suppressed at ever greater cost bcause the deadwood--the central bank and its cartel-cronies--are doing everything in their power to maintain their perquisites and power. But as Harun noted, the cost of each fire suppression (not just in eroded purchasing power but in systemic instability and the mispricing of risk) goes up dramatically.

Courtesy of mdbriefing.com, here is the Federal Reserve balance sheet--the main tool, along with Federal subsidies of politicized sectors such as home mortgages, of suppressing normalization of the economy and stock market:







*While the Fed can push monetary heroin into the financial system, it can't force anyone to shove the debt-needle in their arm*. One consequence is the velocity of money is absolutely cratering. If there is any measure of the economy's underlying financial health, it's this:







(thanks to correspondent Scott for calling my attention to this chart)

The correlation of the Fed's pushing of monetary heroin to the stock market has long been noted:







The question is: is correlation causation? In other words, will the market continue to loft higher regardless of any other inputs as long as the Fed is pushing some kind of monetary heroin into the financial sector?

As noted on the chart of the Fed balance sheet, *the Fed's purchases of Treasury bonds and home mortgages are both rolling over (tapering), and so the Fed has been substituting another form of synthetic monetary heroin (reverse repos) to suppress the much-needed and long-delayed normalization of the economy and stock market*.

Suppressing the next fire will take more than the reverse repo squirt-gun. Given the tremendous forces needing to be normalized, the correlation between the Fed's monetary heroin production and the stock market will break down as the market normalizes, much to the shock of all the financial deadwood that's been protected all these years.

To those who believe the correlation of Fed monetary heroin and the stock market is eternal and cannot possibly come undone, please consider this line from songwriter Jackson Browne: *Don't think it won't happen just because it hasn't happened yet*.


----------



## egarenc (18 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> ¿qué coche tenéis los del hilo? :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



coche-casa lonchafinista con movilidad total, puedes ir plantando la casa en esos sitios que tanto te molan :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (18 Jul 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> IBEX 10.000-10.200 un 15%, 9700 un 50% y 9200-9400 35% - Rankia
> 
> parece que hay alguien que está clavando el ibex...



Me lo apunto, para cuando tenga niveles....


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jul 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> coche-casa lonchafinista con movilidad total, puedes ir plantando la casa en esos sitios que tanto te molan :fiufiu:



supongo que podrás parar a dormir en cualquier camino ::




decloban
¿Hay que comprar un valor en máximos anuales?


----------



## FranR (18 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> ¿qué coche tenéis los del hilo? :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Soy de gustos refinados...

algo retro y mucho de muscle car.


----------



## Durmiente (18 Jul 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> coche-casa lonchafinista con movilidad total, puedes ir plantando la casa en esos sitios que tanto te molan :fiufiu:



En España no pasaria la ITV (por la cuestión de los humos naturalmente. ...)

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Jul 2014)

MMjr no me resisto y meto orden a mercado en BBVA nyse?


----------



## sr.anus (18 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Pongámonos largos (goetze style)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta tan buena que la comeria entera con ropa y todo aunque me tire un mes cagando trapos
Franr deje de buscar guarradas y actualize el blog.... :bla:

bertok si busca coche, para pasar desapercibido, en el madmax 







p.d en la cochera no llego por poco a los 400 cv un trasto y un trastillo


----------



## egarenc (18 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> En España no pasaria la ITV (por la cuestión de los humos naturalmente. ...)
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300



confía demasiado en la profesionalidad de esos 'tésnicos' :no:

El cachondeo de la ITV en España - Circula Seguro


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> ¿qué coche tenéis los del hilo? :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Audi 100 con dados y un rosario en el retrovisor. Ahora he aprovechado las rebajas de verano para comprar fil negro y ponerlo en las lunas junto con un anagrama v6, aunque el mio es un tdi.


----------



## FranR (18 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> MMjr no me resisto y meto orden a mercado en BBVA nyse?



Puede esperar 30 minutos?


Yo lo haría.


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Audi 100 con dados y un rosario en el retrovisor. Ahora he aprovechado las rebajas de verano para comprar fil negro y ponerlo en las lunas junto con un anagrama v6, aunque el mio es un tdi.



El tuyo lo tenía claro.

Tampoco esperaba que las deudas de pangapalomo te dejaran aire para comprar un 320 de tercera mano.

Rema, gallo )))


----------



## paulistano (18 Jul 2014)

Estoy con amigo que trabaja en chiringuito financiero.... Pillado por gowex. 

Me dice que estuvo hablando con "alguien" "enterao" y que parece ser que la empresa "va palante".... Sus dudas son que si la mayor parte del consejo y directivos se van a tomar por culo... A ver como coño va eso" palante".., en fin.... 

Lo comento por aquí para que la gente que igual se plantea venderlas a 0,05 euros se lo piense dos veces o espere un tiempo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Puede esperar 30 minutos?
> 
> 
> Yo lo haría.



30 minutos de subidas que me pierdo si espero. :no:


----------



## FranR (18 Jul 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> Esta tan buena que la comeria entera con ropa y todo aunque me tire un mes cagando trapos
> Franr deje de buscar guarradas y actualize el blog.... :bla:
> 
> bertok si busca coche, para pasar desapercibido, en el madmax
> ...



Mejor un Lambo LM002 versión militar con anclajes para "metralletas"

El blog estoy por meter algunos datos next week o


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Estoy con amigo que trabaja en chiringuito financiero.... Pillado por gowex.
> 
> Me dice que estuvo hablando con "alguien" "enterao" y que parece ser que la empresa "va palante".... Sus dudas son que si la mayor parte del consejo y directivos se van a tomar por culo... A ver como coño va eso" palante".., en fin....
> 
> Lo comento por aquí para que la gente que igual se plantea venderlas a 0,05 euros se lo piense dos veces o espere un tiempo.



Pero el también dice que trabaja en un "chiringuito" financiero?


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jul 2014)

yo de rankia sigo a este:

IBEX desde un punto de vista de Elliott a Largo Plazo - Rankia

Actualizaciión IBEX35 desde punto de vista Elliott - Rankia

Visión del Ibex: Del 14/07/14 al 20/07/14 - Bajista por debajo de los [10.840] - Rankia









Amazon lanza en EE UU una tarifa plana para los libros electrónicos | Tecnología | EL PAÍS


----------



## Krim (18 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Estoy con amigo que trabaja en chiringuito financiero.... Pillado por gowex.
> 
> Me dice que estuvo hablando con "alguien" "enterao" y que parece ser que la empresa "va palante".... Sus dudas son que si la mayor parte del consejo y directivos se van a tomar por culo... A ver como coño va eso" palante".., en fin....
> 
> Lo comento por aquí para que la gente que igual se plantea venderlas a 0,05 euros se lo piense dos veces o espere un tiempo.



P'alante? Permítame que me ría. Ya me dirá usted como va p'alante una empresa nini:

- Ni ingresos.

- Ni buenos productos.

- Ni buena imagen (LOL).

- Ni plan de mercado. (Porque "falsear los números hasta colocar papeles a pardillos" no cuenta).

Hoyga, yo diversificaría. Entre esas y CYNK ::


----------



## paulistano (18 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pero el también dice que trabaja en un "chiringuito" financiero?



No, no..... Eso lo digo yo por no dar detalles. 

Renta 4 es un chiringuito?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Jul 2014)

No car. Car is for loosers.







Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## atman (18 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> No, no..... Eso lo digo yo por no dar detalles.
> 
> Renta 4 es un chiringuito?



Emm... la pregunta es retórica ¿no?


----------



## paulistano (18 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> P'alante? Permítame que me ría. Ya me dirá usted como va p'alante una empresa nini:
> 
> - Ni ingresos.
> 
> ...



Krim si yo también me descojono.... Me limito a transmitir lo que me acaban de decir.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Jul 2014)

Alguien que trabaja en R4 dice que Gowex tirara palante?

Tengo que rebajar aun mas mi opinión de R4.

---------- Post added 18-jul-2014 at 19:35 ----------

Esto de tener mi única posición de pipear en el mercado americano que me obliga a estar un viernes por la tarde todavía delante del pc es un fuerte punto negativo a la hora de operar el mercado usa que pocas veces se tiene en cuenta.


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jul 2014)

el otro día bertok me pasó por privado una foto de él posando


----------



## atman (18 Jul 2014)

Que decepción... 

vean, vean...


----------



## Tono (18 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> ¿qué coche tenéis los del hilo? :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Yo tengo este pero en versión descapotable. 

Un par de paladas de carbón y a tirar millas.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jul 2014)

USA rules

Sigo creyendo que en este rebote hay un Pandoro inside de flipar.

La semana que viene se resolverá.


----------



## atman (18 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Yo tengo este pero en versión descapotable.
> 
> Un par de paladas de carbón y a tirar millas.



Es imposible. En Galicia necesita una finca para cada rueda...


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jul 2014)

para los que tengáis un LIDL cerca, la oportunidad puede que lo merezca. Bajo St-Emilion Grand Cru se engloba de todo un poco, classé, a, b, etc esa es la pega. Pero encontrar esa miniD.O *por 8 euros *y no probar si sale bueno.... Vamos! que por 1 Gowex te llevas 2 botellas!


Este *lunes *y existencias limitadas dicen.








no es publicidad, es si alguien está interesado en probar. o para regalar a ese amigo que está empezando a catar.


----------



## atman (18 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> USA rules
> 
> Sigo creyendo que en este rebote hay un Pandoro inside de flipar.
> 
> La semana que viene se resolverá.



Leo por ahí que Rusia dice que van a empezar los ataques quirúrgicos contra las tropas ucranianas que dicen que disparan hacia territorio ruso. Otros dicen que esos ataques en realidad ya han empezado.


----------



## sr.anus (18 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> para los que tengáis un LIDL cerca, la oportunidad puede que lo merezca. Bajo St-Emilion Grand Cru se engloba de todo un poco, classé, a, b, etc esa es la pega. Pero encontrar esa miniD.O *por 8 euros *y no probar si sale bueno.... Vamos! que por 1 Gowex te llevas 2 botellas!
> 
> 
> Este *lunes *y existencias limitadas dicen.
> ...



Voy a ir a comprarla junto una botella de 2 litros de cocacola, a celebrar el cumpleños del jato.


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jul 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> Voy a ir a comprarla junto una botella de 2 litros de cocacola, a celebrar el cumpleños del jato.



mezcla muy dulce en esa proporción ::


----------



## Tono (18 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Es imposible. En Galicia necesita una finca para cada rueda...



Es para ir por la autopista.

Para pasear por el campo tengo éste


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jul 2014)

El calendario de reuniones del BCE en 2015: solo podrá subir tipos en 8 ocasiones - elEconomista.es


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2014)

Traigo gráfica de CarlosZ ...


----------



## hombre-mosca (18 Jul 2014)

Me dijeron que por un euro mas "totalmente equipado".







PD: Pasen un buen fin de semana, y buenas vacaciones a los que las cojen.


----------



## atman (18 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Traigo gráfica de CarlosZ ...



Eso lo llevamos pegado al ojo muchos desde hace... mm... bueno, déjelo...


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2014)

Buena actuación de Max Keiser con Alex Jones

[YOUTUBE]iXXqvSvUrhU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tono (18 Jul 2014)

Por fin.
Acabada la semana, con declaraciones trimestrales incluídas recién enviadas.

Vaya sablada, Montoro es el primo malote de Pandoro.

Y me desespera la web de la AET, me desespera :ouch:

---------- Post added 18-jul-2014 at 20:43 ----------

Madre mía cómo va el SP y todavía con impulso
Y el VIX a punto de bajar de 12.

Menos mal, con todo el respeto, que el atentado al avión no nos pilló con el IBEX abierto. Vaya cómo se aprovecharon ayer de la coyuntura para reventar SL. Aquí vale todo.

---------- Post added 18-jul-2014 at 20:46 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Traigo gráfica de CarlosZ ...



Lo que habrá sudado para hacer eso. Impresionante visión. :rolleye:

---------- Post added 18-jul-2014 at 20:49 ----------

Y google subidón de más del 4%. Si es que las cosas son muy sencillas, nos complicamos la vida nosotros solitos.


----------



## mpbk (18 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Traigo gráfica de CarlosZ ...



??????????????????????????????????????y para que sirve eso?


----------



## inversobres (18 Jul 2014)

1980 SP. Siguiente movimiento a la espera. Posible tajada a los 2000??

No se para donde tirar.


----------



## Tono (18 Jul 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> 1980 SP. Siguiente movimiento a la espera. Posible tajada a los 2000??
> 
> No se para donde tirar.



Para Cuenca.
Mire en esa dirección.


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jul 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> 1980 SP. Siguiente movimiento a la espera. Posible tajada a los 2000??
> 
> No se para donde tirar.



el velón que está dejando hoy, a estas horas, es en principio de vuelta, una especie de "Piercing Line" de esos. no sé. yo también creo que hay un pandoro dentro del kinder






sergioC también dice esto desde junio, bertok






y esta semana, el lunes:







> Semana claramente bajista llegando al soporte comentado la semana pasada de los 10.500 ahora podemos asistir a un "rebote" el tiempo y los niveles que se superen marcarán el futuro.
> 
> En caso de superarse los 10.840 podriamos tener otro movimiento alcista y las caidas de esta semana podrían haber finalizado por unas semanas.
> 
> ...




Prefiero a éste antes que al "Alex Jones" ::


----------



## Tono (18 Jul 2014)

El SAN subiendo un 1,6% en USA.
Tomaaaaaa!

Lunes verde y el gato con resaca.


----------



## elpatatero (18 Jul 2014)

http://www.eleconomista.es/empresas...creedores-en-Luxemburgo.html#.Kku8ruTfOp3ZeUB 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5360 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## juanfer (18 Jul 2014)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-07-18/happy-birthday-paper-money-353-years-wanton-destruction

Ya llevamos 353 años de papel moneda y el dinero es deuda

Me preguntó quien pagara la deuda de 5 generaciones

Pero alguien tendrá que parar esto o hacer rollover eterno.


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Jul 2014)

Muchas felicidades jato. 
Tengo curiosidad por saber cuantos cumples.


----------



## juanfer (18 Jul 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Muchas felicidades jato.
> Tengo curiosidad por saber cuantos cumples.



El jato es un cáncer.


----------



## elpatatero (18 Jul 2014)

http://m.elblogsalmon.com/mercados-financieros/espirito-santo-se-declara-oficialmente-en-quiebra


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2014)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Esas gráficas tan intensamente alcistas, tan consistentemente alcistas, tan perfectamente comprimidas.... solo tienen una forma de terminar: Un CRACK
> 
> Es como las demandas rígidas...., puedes hacer lo que quieras con el precio.... hasta que te pasas; al no tener elasticidad, no reaccionan... simplemente se rompen (dejar de fumar es un ejemplo).
> 
> El SP tendrá un CRACK.



Te lo subo a 2.300 ::::::

Espirito Santo se declara oficialmente en quiebra


----------



## Topongo (18 Jul 2014)

Mbpk va a perder hasta la camisa....

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tarrito (18 Jul 2014)

januuuussss!!!!

:Baile: :Baile:

[YOUTUBE]SCJqK5iYDm0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Topongo (18 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Mbpk va a perder hasta la camisa....
> Y el lunes a ver....
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk





Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Te lo subo a 2.300 ::::::
> 
> Espirito Santo se declara oficialmente en quiebra



"concurso de acreedores" realmente.
régimen de gestión controlada


----------



## elpatatero (18 Jul 2014)

Bertok fallo la porra y guanio antes Portugal que Argentina,nivel de madmaxista 1%


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> januuuussss!!!!
> 
> :Baile: :Baile:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]SCJqK5iYDm0[/YOUTUBE]



yeah el mejor post del año :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Te lo subo a 2.300 ::::::
> 
> Espirito Santo se declara oficialmente en quiebra



¿lo han dicho despues del cierre usano?


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jul 2014)

al final lo de Lagarde y el 20 de julio alexjonesiano va a ser verdad 

---------- Post added 18-jul-2014 at 14:58 ----------




Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿lo han dicho despues del cierre usano?



no, antes. pero creo que se sugirió aquí también hace unos días en lux.

a las 20.00 o así, se sabía.
eleconmista p.ej a las 9
Espírito Santo International, una de las filiales del holding de la familia, solicita el concurso de acreedores - elEconomista.es


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿lo han dicho despues del cierre usano?



el EUR/USD ni se mueve apenas

huele a fake o a fin del mundo ::::::

---------- Post added 18-jul-2014 at 21:05 ----------

Peliculón

[YOUTUBE]XGg_-O8aVPQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## juanfer (18 Jul 2014)

@BloombergNews: CORRECTION: Espirito Santo International seeking protection from creditors, not Banco Espirito Santo as earlier tweet indicated


----------



## mpbk (18 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Mbpk va a perder hasta la camisa....
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



jajajaj la camisa la tengo puesta, 
yo no estoy en bes majete, el stop me saco ya hace dias,


----------



## docjones (18 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> jajajaj la camisa la tengo puesta,
> yo no estoy en bes majete, el stop me saco ya hace dias,



En que mercado las tenías?


----------



## mpbk (18 Jul 2014)

docjones dijo:


> En que mercado las tenías?



ignoro la pregunta, es solución única.:bla::bla:


----------



## Chila (19 Jul 2014)

Aprovecharemos lo del vino, ane.
Gracias!!
Y como Tono, ibex rojo y Fer e Ibe verdes.
Así da gusto.


----------



## Se vende (19 Jul 2014)

Hay que distinguir entre BES y ESI, y el concurso del segundo ya se sabia desde hace dias.


----------



## Namreir (19 Jul 2014)

Encantado de haberles conocido, difruten de cada cena como si fuese la ultima.


----------



## docjones (19 Jul 2014)

Se vende dijo:


> Hay que distinguir entre BES y ESI, y el concurso del segundo ya se sabia desde hace dias.



Sí. Bloomberg lo tuiteó y pidió perdón por la confusión, exmonarca style. Debe ser como cuando se confundieron las Twitter con Tweeter 
 http://www.expansion.com/2013/10/04/mercados/1380909776.html 

---------- Post added 18-jul-2014 at 23:47 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> ignoro la pregunta, es solución única.:bla::bla:



Es que de mercados portugueses sólo conozco la feria de Valença. A lo mejor me sorprendían cotizando Jualestrit...


----------



## Tono (19 Jul 2014)

Pues sí que se hunde todo. A doble dígito.
Ayer otro monstruo, además de Google, publicó resultados.

*General Electric gana un 13% más en el segundo trimestre*



> El conglomerado industrial estadounidense General Electric (GE) registró un beneficio neto de 3.545 millones de dólares (2.617 millones de euros) en el segundo trimestre del año fiscal, lo que representa un crecimiento del 13% con respecto al mismo periodo de 2013, según informó en un comunicado.
> ..con la adquisición de *Alstom* y la salida a Bolsa de su división Retail Finance, la compañía se está reposicionando para el futuro.



...se aprecia que Gen. Elec, como todas las grandes eléctricas, no está apostando precisamente por nuevas tecnologías basadas en rocas sedimentarias de color negro...:fiufiu:

No quiero meterme con aquella gente, ya sabéis... los de carrera de letras que languidecen leyendo poemas oscuros de Poe... que confunden la quiebra de filiales con sus matrices o un misil terrorista con una guerra mundial... Además tienen razón en que debemos tener una visión amplia del futuro y no permitir que los árboles no nos dejen ver el bosque...
...pero en el bosque a veces hay buenos árboles... y el que a buen árbol se arrima...

---------- Post added 19-jul-2014 at 08:40 ----------




Chila dijo:


> Aprovecharemos lo del vino, ane.
> Gracias!!
> Y como Tono, ibex rojo y Fer e Ibe verdes.
> Así da gusto.



algunos les dieron su más sentido pésame a ambos valores. :fiufiu:

...los que ven tendencias primarias bajistas en empresas sin deuda, con caja neta y creciendo a doble dígito en beneficios y con roces del 40%


----------



## bertok (19 Jul 2014)

Banco Santander ganará 2.700 millones más que BBVA en 2014 - elEconomista.es

*Banco Santander ganará 2.700 millones más que BBVA en 2014
*

Su presencia en Latinoamérica y Turquía pasan más factura a BBVA que a Santander. Al menos, eso opinan las casas de análisis, que han recortado las previsiones de beneficio para la entidad vasca un 18% en lo que llevamos de año.

Si el pasado diciembre el consenso de mercado que recoge FactSet preveía unas ganancias netas de 3.700 millones de euros para el banco en el presente ejercicio, hoy esa estimación es considerablemente más baja, de 3.090 millones. La previsión para 2015 también ha sufrido un notable rejonazo: desde finales de año cae un 10%, hasta los 2.963 millones.

Como consecuencia de ello, la brecha que separa las ganancias de los dos primeros bancos del país -que en los últimos años había ido estrechándose- vuelve a ampliarse. Santander ganará este año 5.800 millones, 2.700 millones más que el banco encabezado por Francisco González. La situación ha cambiado mucho desde el periodo 2009/2012, cuando la diferencia de beneficio entre una y otra no paró de menguar. De hecho, en 2012 se redujo a 900 millones.

Pero 2013 le dio la vuelta a la situación. En octubre, BBVA abandonaba su aventura china: vendía un 5 por ciento de su participación en Citic Bank, después de que la fusión con la entidad china no diese los resultados esperados. Las dotaciones tuvieron un efecto negativo sobre sus beneficios, que en 2013 cayeron un 70 por ciento, hasta los 360 millones.

*En los próximos años y con los beneficios ya normalizados, la ventaja que le saca Santander a BBVA en términos de beneficio seguirá creciendo a razón de casi 300 millones al año, según las previsiones del consenso de analistas que recoge FactSet para 2015 y 2016.
*
*¿Qué factores dañan a BBVA?
*
Según explica Nuria Álvarez, analista de Renta 4, "es posible que la revisión a la baja de las estimaciones se deban a una menor visibilidad en los mercados emergentes y la evolución de sus divisas, en Latinoamérica principalmente. De hecho, la penalización que se está recogiendo en el valor responde en gran medida a la inestabilidad de los países emergentes y sus divisas".

La depreciación de la casi totalidad de las divisas emergentes en 2014 ha provocado que las empresas españolas que tienen negocios en dichas regiones hayan visto cómo el beneficio obtenido se diluía al convertirlo a euros. Ello, añade Álvarez, "también explica el mejor comportamiento de las entidades domésticas respecto a la gran banca".

Además, "las tensiones en Turquía no han contribuido a una mejora", añade la analista de Renta 4. BBVA está presente en el mercado turco a través de una participación del 25 por ciento en Garanti Bank, entidad en la que desembarcó en 2011. La lira turca es otra de las monedas que han sufrido importantes depreciaciones.

Felipe López-Gálvez, analista de SelfBank, también relaciona la revisión de las expectativas con la exposición de la entidad a Sudamérica: "El 18% del beneficio total del grupo está concentrado en Venezuela y Argentina, precisamente los mercados que más afectados se han visto por los tipos de cambio"; más dañados, aclara López-Gálvez, que Brasil, el país al que más exposición tiene Santander.

La entidad cántabra equilibra el peso de Latinoamérica en sus ingresos (del 50 por ciento en 2013) con su presencia en el mercado británico y el europeo, que aportan un 45 por ciento de su facturación. Mientras tanto, un 26 por ciento de los ingresos del banco vasco están ligados a Latinoamérica, un 28% procede de España y Portugal y un 38% de México.

Margarita Reyes, analista de banca de Ahorro Corporación, también recuerda que "en el primer trimestre de 2014 tanto Santander como BBVA recogían una corrección en sus monedas en Latinoamérica, siendo las más acusadas el bolívar venezolano y el peso argentino".

López-Gálvez añade que las casas de análisis más destacadas que siguen el valor hacen referencia a los efectos de una menor actividad de trading de renta fija, "que reduce significativamente las comisiones que se lleva la entidad por prestar dichos servicios, que otros años han sido muy elevadas; esta caída se está dejando notar en la banca a nivel mundial ".







*¿Un recorte excesivo?
*
¿Está justificado un recorte del 18% en las ganancias fundamentalmente por el efecto divisa? Rafael Alonso, analista de Bankinter especializado en banca, hace la reflexión de que las expectativas del mercado "pueden ser muy optimistas en ciertos momentos y demasiado pesimistas en otros; quizá con BBVA esté ocurriendo esto".

En el lado positivo, López-Gálvez comenta que "la inversión en México va a dar sus frutos y las medidas anunciadas por el Banco Central Europeo (BCE) van a favorecer a la entidad, que podrá financiarse a tipos bajos siempre que haga llegar la liquidez a la economía real".


----------



## mpbk (19 Jul 2014)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-ley-hipotecaria-espanola-2.html#post12028554
> 
> Esto le va a costar 2500 ó 5000 puntos al IBEX.



bajará donde dije y luego rebotará......

quien se cree las noticias es que no sabe NADA DE BOLSA.


----------



## juanfer (19 Jul 2014)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-ley-hipotecaria-espanola-2.html#post12028554
> 
> Esto le va a costar 2500 ó 5000 puntos al IBEX.



Ya es la segunda vez que lo tumban harán otra reforma y tal que sera peor que las anteriores y la volverán a tumbar.

Eso si las nuevas hipotecas euroibor+20 puntos.


----------



## bertok (19 Jul 2014)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-ley-hipotecaria-espanola-2.html#post12028554
> 
> Esto le va a costar 2500 ó 5000 puntos al IBEX.



Bueno, sacarán una ley para cargarlo al déficit del estado.

Hacienda somos todos.

Los remeros tienen regata especial durante las próximas 2 décadas.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jul 2014)

esa ley no cambia nada bertok
exagera el titular lo que supone.

la unica forma de caer 5000 puntos ya sabes cual es. quiebra y salida de UE

ojo con estos:
Strambotic » Bienvenido a la ciber-usura: préstamos en internet que convierten a la Mafia en el Monte de Piedad


----------



## mpbk (19 Jul 2014)

la unica forma de caer 5000 puntos es que el gráfico lo quiera hacer, luego ya vendrán las noticias.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jul 2014)

Hargrave:”Se acerca un pullback; deshágase de estas acciones”

El experto pertenece a esa clase de gestores que están convencidos de que se acerca un periodo de caídas en la bolsa. Por eso cree que es el momento de vender algunos títulos específicos.

De hecho, Marshall Hargrave -director general de Bridgewater Investments-, afirma que “con el mercado en o cerca de sus máximos, un gran número de inversores y comentaristas de mercado se han estado cuestionado las valoraciones de las bolsas en el último mes”. El experto cita a Carl Icahn que hace unos días decía en una entrevista “En mi mente es momento para tener precaución con los mercados estadounidenses”.

El experto afirma que lo mejor es anticiparse a un pullback. “El primer grupo de acciones que evitar son los títulos “momentum”, que son aquellas que cotizan bien con el optimismo de los inversores, no con la fortaleza de sus fundamentales. Estas empresas cotizan con unas valoraciones exageradas y normalmente son las primeras en venderse cuando los mercados se dan la vuelta a la baja”, aconseja Hargrave.

El analista apunta que las primeras empresas que se deberían vender son: Twitter, TripAdvisor y Zillow.


----------



## sr.anus (19 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Hargrave:”Se acerca un pullback; deshágase de estas acciones”
> 
> El experto pertenece a esa clase de gestores que están convencidos de que se acerca un periodo de caídas en la bolsa. Por eso cree que es el momento de vender algunos títulos específicos.
> 
> ...



El experto afirma que lo mejor es anticiparse a un pullback. “El primer grupo de acciones que evitar son los títulos “momentum”, que son aquellas que cotizan bien con el optimismo de los inversores, no con la fortaleza de sus fundamentales. Estas empresas cotizan con unas valoraciones exageradas y normalmente son las primeras en venderse cuando los mercados se dan la vuelta a la baja”, aconseja Hargrave.

Vender mierda sobrevalorada, cuando quizas no deberias ni haberlas comprado, asi tambien soy expertito


perfecta: 
American Ninja Warrior


----------



## Tono (19 Jul 2014)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-ley-hipotecaria-espanola-2.html#post12028554
> 
> Esto le va a costar 2500 ó 5000 puntos al IBEX.




¿Y usté invierte en bolsa o sólo se pasa por aquí a tomar el fresco? ienso:


No le voy a contestar yo, lo va hacer otro forero, de los muchos buenos que en burbuja hay y que saben razonar. Aprenda a leer entre líneas cuando lea una noticia, que aunque se las quiere dar de oso parece usté un teddy bear de los chinos.



elena francis dijo:


> Efectivamente tiene usted razón, pero debe tener en cuenta que los bancos seguirán ganando igualmente. Siempre ganan. Véalo usted de esta otra forma, y es que en el momento actual *la banca cuenta con decenas de miles de viviendas invendibles, de las que no abona ni las cuotas de comunidad, ni los impuestos, ni nada de nada. *
> 
> Viviendas no habitadas que además se deterioran por la falta de uso y de mantenimiento. Ese parque de viviendas sigue creciendo y resulta insostenible mantenerlo, así que *en defensa de los Derechos Humanos y del derecho a una vivienda digna, ahora son obligados por Bruselas (no se olvide usted que los que allí mandan son amigotes de los banqueros), a no ejecutar el desahucio. De esta manera nos encontramos a un inquilino con la vivienda embargada, pero condenado a pagar las cuotas de comunidad, impuestos, y un poco más para pagar una letra a precio vil. *
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso: para el forero Elena Francis.


----------



## bertok (19 Jul 2014)




----------



## Chila (19 Jul 2014)

Joder bertok...mucho nivel .


----------



## bertok (19 Jul 2014)

[YOUTUBE]xartDdZ_ZDE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## atman (19 Jul 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> perfecta:
> American Ninja Warrior



a-co-jo-nan-te...

Será la primera mujer... pero no creo que haya muchos hombres tampoco capaces de pasar semejante circuito. Y menos con la limpieza que lo hace ella.


----------



## Crash (19 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> esa ley no cambia nada bertok
> exagera el titular lo que supone.
> 
> la unica forma de caer 5000 puntos ya sabes cual es. quiebra y salida de UE



De 2000 a 2002 el IBEX bajó 7500 puntos sin quiebras ni salidas de UE.

Desde 1996 los Bancos Centrales reflacionan y reflacionan, se les desinfla la burbuja y la vuelven a burbujear, necesitando cada vez más recursos. Mi idea es que volveremos al inicio, IBEX a 4200 puntos. Lástima que no sepa ni el momento ni desde qué cotización. Para mí es sencillo: si creen que los Bancos Centrales conseguiran su objetivo, compren. Yo no lo creo. :rolleye: 

Y por si piensan que es hablar por hablar, voy corto desde hace *bastante*. Como no se trata de ver quien tiene razón sino de ganar, si el precio no ha hecho lo que yo creía me he cubierto, lo que ha reducido, que no eliminado, las pérdidas. Vendí todo en 10906 puntos (f), aproximadamente 11006 puntos (c).


----------



## bertok (19 Jul 2014)

Crash dijo:


> De 2000 a 2002 el IBEX bajó 7500 puntos sin quiebras ni salidas de UE.
> 
> Desde 1996 los Bancos Centrales reflacionan y reflacionan, se les desinfla la burbuja y la vuelven a burbujear, necesitando cada vez más recursos. Mi idea es que volveremos al inicio, IBEX a 4200 puntos. Lástima que no sepa ni el momento ni desde qué cotización. Para mí es sencillo: si creen que los Bancos Centrales conseguiran su objetivo, compren. Yo no lo creo. :rolleye:
> 
> Y por si piensan que es hablar por hablar, voy corto desde hace *bastante*. Como no se trata de ver quien tiene razón sino de ganar, si el precio no ha hecho lo que yo creía me he cubierto, lo que ha reducido, que no eliminado, las pérdidas. Vendí todo en 10906 puntos (f), aproximadamente 11106 puntos (c).



Ojalá tengas fortuna.

Eres generoso cantando la posición 8:8:8:

No soy partidario de cantar la posiciones grandes y/o importantes ::


----------



## Crash (19 Jul 2014)

He editado para corregir el punto de venta en contado.



bertok dijo:


> Ojalá tengas fortuna.
> 
> Eres generoso cantando la posición 8:8:8:
> 
> No soy partidario de cantar la posiciones grandes y/o importantes ::



Gracias.


----------



## Tono (19 Jul 2014)

Crash dijo:


> De 2000 a 2002 el IBEX bajó 7500 puntos sin quiebras ni salidas de UE.
> 
> Desde 1996 los Bancos Centrales reflacionan y reflacionan, se les desinfla la burbuja y la vuelven a burbujear, necesitando cada vez más recursos. Mi idea es que volveremos al inicio, IBEX a 4200 puntos. Lástima que no sepa ni el momento ni desde qué cotización. Para mí es sencillo: si creen que los Bancos Centrales conseguiran su objetivo, compren. Yo no lo creo. :rolleye:
> 
> Y por si piensan que es hablar por hablar, voy corto desde hace *bastante*. Como no se trata de ver quien tiene razón sino de ganar, si el precio no ha hecho lo que yo creía me he cubierto, lo que ha reducido, que no eliminado, las pérdidas. Vendí todo en 10906 puntos (f), aproximadamente 11006 puntos (c).



¿y qué impide acompañar la tendencia y el momento favorable de los mercados?
¿por qué negarlo si estamos en esa situación?¿cuánto puede durar todavía?

en mi forma de ver las cosas, ponerse corto ahora es como apostar a que el carbón se volverá a usar masivamente porque el gas se agotará... se agotará, todo se agota... la bolsa bajará, siempre baja... ¿pero cuando? 

y aunque los mercados hagan crash, la gente seguirá necesitando comer, tomar medicinas, encender la luz de noche, usar un avión, mandar un email o llamar por teléfono. 

Si se produjera una situación de hiperinflación, una quiebra en cadena del sistema bancario, una explosión de la burbuja de deuda, una desaparición del sistema monetario como lo entendemos... ¿que sería mejor? ¿tener empresas o dinero? ¿activos reales o papelitos de colores?


----------



## Janus (19 Jul 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> januuuussss!!!!
> 
> :Baile: :Baile:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]SCJqK5iYDm0[/YOUTUBE]



One, two, three ......... LET's GO.

Enorme!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crash (19 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ¿y qué impide acompañar la tendencia y el momento favorable de los mercados?



Que en mi opinión, que por supuesto puede ser y seguramente es incorrecta, había que haber comprado en 6000, no en 11200 puntos.



Tono dijo:


> ¿por qué negarlo si estamos en esa situación?¿cuánto puede durar todavía?



Si supiera cuánto puede durar no estaría escribiendo esto. Pero no pienso comprar a LP con un S&P500 en su tercera mayor burbuja de la historia.



Tono dijo:


> en mi forma de ver las cosas, ponerse corto ahora es como apostar a que el carbón se volverá a usar masivamente porque el gas se agotará... se agotará, todo se agota... la bolsa bajará, siempre baja... ¿pero cuando?



Respeto su opinión. 



Tono dijo:


> y aunque los mercados hagan crash, la gente seguirá necesitando comer, tomar medicinas, encender la luz de noche, usar un avión, mandar un email o llamar por teléfono.
> 
> Si se produjera una situación de hiperinflación, una quiebra en cadena del sistema bancario, una explosión de la burbuja de deuda, una desaparición del sistema monetario como lo entendemos... ¿que sería mejor? ¿tener empresas o dinero? ¿activos reales o papelitos de colores?



Ahí ya no le puedo responder, ya que yo no he pronosticado nada de eso.


----------



## Tono (19 Jul 2014)

Crash dijo:


> Que en mi opinión, que por supuesto puede ser y seguramente es incorrecta, había que haber comprado en 6000, no en 11200 puntos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y yo por supuesto también respeto su opinión.

Evidentemente entrar a largo en máximos es una práctica de riesgo. Siempre que hablemos de USA, no del IBEX puesto que no los ha alcanzado.

Una caída del 50-60% de las bolsas evidentemente es un crash, no una corrección. Las correcciones son para eliminar basura y volver a subir y no tienen esa profundidad. 

Volver a 4200 del IBEX, como usted dice, es pronosticar un crash de la economía española donde lo que menos importará será el dinero que tengamos en las cuentas. 
Si este país explota de nuevo ya no nos salva nadie, estamos fuera del € (o lo haremos desparecer) y pasaremos a país tercermundista de un día para otro. Sistema de pensiones quebrado, millones de empleados públicos a la calle, banca quebrada, corralón para toda la eternidad del dinero depositado.... vuelvo a repetir, incluso así mejor tener el dinero en multinacionales con activos reales por todo el mundo, que en metálico o derivados financieros. 

4200 del IBEX... el panga y la mortadela pasaría a ser delicatessen :8: 

(cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura fantasía :rolleye:, crear unos billones de € es muy barato y se hace con un click de ratón)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Jul 2014)

Lots of children of the summer, and winter is coming.


Respect Crash.

---------- Post added 19-jul-2014 at 18:37 ----------

Tono, hay algo mucho peor que caigan las bolsas 5000 puntos y es darle al botoncito, crear unos cuantos billones, y que la gente decida que ya no quiere usar esa mierda de moneda. KAPUT.


----------



## Tono (19 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lots of children of the summer, and winter is coming.
> 
> 
> Respect Crash.



Winter is always coming... once a year to be precise
Crash occurs from time to time, and nobody knows when and where it'll happen:no:

Lo mismo que se pueden crear billones, se pueden borrar. Ya lo hemos comentado, la deuda está en los BC que es su destino final. Se borra y aquí no ha pasado nada...


----------



## Crash (19 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Y yo por supuesto también respeto su opinión.
> 
> Evidentemente entrar a largo en máximos es una práctica de riesgo. Siempre que hablemos de USA, no del IBEX puesto que no los ha alcanzado.
> 
> ...



Hace 2 años estuvimos a 1700 puntos de los 4200 y, citándole, la gente seguía comiendo, tomando medicinas, encendiendo la luz de noche, usando un avión, mandando un email o llamando por teléfono. 

Y en 2002 lo mismo, y no sólo la gente seguía haciendo todo eso sino que la vivienda subía y subía, y si subía es "porqué los españoles podían pagarla".

El ajuste sólo se detiene por la intervención de los Bancos Centrales, si se confía en que esta vez es diferente y todo continuará burbujeado, evidentemente no es para estar corto.


----------



## Tono (19 Jul 2014)

Crash dijo:


> Hace 2 años estuvimos a 1700 puntos de los 4200 y, citándole, la gente seguía comiendo, tomando medicinas, encendiendo la luz de noche, usando un avión, mandando un email o llamando por teléfono.
> 
> Y en 2002 lo mismo, y no sólo la gente seguía haciendo todo eso sino que la vivienda subía y subía, y si subía es "porqué los españoles podían pagarla".
> 
> El ajuste sólo se detiene por la intervención de los Bancos Centrales, si se confía en que esta vez es diferente y todo continuará burbujeado, evidentemente no es para estar corto.




El 2002 fué el final de otra burbuja inmobiliaria, no sé si lo sabía, con su 25% de paro, su morosidad gorda, sus quiebras, etc, etc. 

Por el mismo motivo que la gente seguía mandando emails, comprando ropa o tomando medicinas, mientras el IBEX caía hasta los 5900 en el 2012, valores como Zara o Bayer subían en bolsa un 50%. Ya ve, sé podía ir largo teniendo 2 dedos de frente y saliendo de empresas megaendeudadas y bancos en quiebra.
Y google y BMW, etc, ni te cuento lo que prosperaban en plena crisis subprime.

...a grandes males, grandes remedios, no sólo ponerse corto es una forma de protegerse.. saber ver el futuro y apostar por él, más allá de los problemas a corto plazo de los mercados también lo es.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jul 2014)

Si España quiebra, el poco dinero que tenemos los que no lo hemos sacado todo del país y los endeudados, huirá de bancos y acciones españolas. Bancos y acciones extranjeras.

Ahí podríamos discutir si es conveniente tener los títulos depositados en España o no.

Que vaya a 4000 me parece lo de menos si hemos sido expoliados antes vía nuevo decreto europeo de recapitalización de activos.


----------



## bertok (19 Jul 2014)




----------



## egarenc (19 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Si España quiebra, el poco dinero que tenemos los que no lo hemos sacado todo del país y los endeudados, huirá de bancos y acciones españolas. Bancos y acciones extranjeras.
> 
> Ahí podríamos discutir si es conveniente tener los títulos depositados en España o no.
> 
> Que vaya a 4000 me parece lo de menos si hemos sido expoliados antes vía nuevo decreto europeo de recapitalización de activos.



Ane, no jodas que eres de los pocos de este foro que no tiene abierta cuenta en SwissQuote, ING Lux o equivalente? :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (19 Jul 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> Ane, no jodas que eres de los pocos de este foro que no tiene abierta cuenta en SwissQuote, ING Lux o equivalente? :rolleye:



Asustaviejas, no va a pasar nada más que la repartición de toneladas de miseria a todo aquel que tenga no tenga ahorros para pasar 3-5 años en plan Maese de la Loncha Transparente.

El que tenga deudas será un paria sin más.

)))


----------



## egarenc (19 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Asustaviejas, no va a pasar nada más que la repartición de toneladas de miseria a todo aquel que tenga no tenga ahorros para pasar 3-5 años en plan Maese de la Loncha Transparente.
> 
> El que tenga deudas será un paria sin más.
> 
> )))



menos mal que te tenemos siempre ahí para rebajar el pesimismo :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (19 Jul 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> menos mal que te tenemos siempre ahí para rebajar el pesimismo :fiufiu:



El cerebro humano rechaza aquello que no le gusta ::::::

Anda con cuidado, el ciclo parece maduro.


----------



## The Hellion (19 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lots of children of the summer, and winter is coming.
> 
> 
> Respect Crash.
> ...



Nunca pensé que diría esto, pero los travelos son nuestros amigos :XX::XX:


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jul 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> Ane, no jodas que eres de los pocos de este foro que no tiene abierta cuenta en SwissQuote, ING Lux o equivalente? :rolleye:



hablaba del pueblo español, si se fija he puesto también endeudados

fr+lux+uk

a estas alturas ya debería saber que tengo los huevos en varias cestas.
ni deudas, ni ladrillo y un % alto fuera, en savings y un fondo con matrícula extranjera, por recomendación de un forero, aunque el responsable de adquirirlo soy yo. también aquí, obvio.

ing lux, por cierto ya no deja abrir cuentas a españoles - no residentes. no sé si lo sabía...

y barclays london, me han dicho que idem de idem tras absorber a ing-uk

que cada uno piense lo que quiera ::


----------



## bertok (19 Jul 2014)

Bendito google ::::::

Ya están en directo y esta noche están Tiesto, Afrojack y Hardwell )))

[YOUTUBE]SCJqK5iYDm0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## egarenc (19 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hablaba del pueblo español, si se fija he puesto también endeudados
> 
> fr+lux+uk
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

no lo sabía, más negocio para el resto. De todas formas, el souffle bajó bastante después de que para no quebrar, nuestros salvapatrias firmaron lo de 'se pasará hambre, pero los intereses de la deuda se pagarán'


----------



## Tono (19 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Asustaviejas, no va a pasar nada más que la repartición de toneladas de miseria a todo aquel que tenga no tenga ahorros para pasar 3-5 años en plan Maese de la Loncha Transparente.
> 
> El que tenga deudas será un paria sin más.
> 
> )))



más fácil que eso, hombre, mucho más fácil :rolleye:

El que no tenga ahorros para pasar un mínimo de 3 años sin ingresos no debería tener ni un sólo € metido en bolsa. 
La primera regla de la gestión del riesgo es ésa... o en el primer ciclo bajista que te pille te comes los mocos.


----------



## decloban (19 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> más fácil que eso, hombre, mucho más fácil :rolleye:
> 
> El que no tenga ahorros para pasar un mínimo de 3 años sin ingresos no debería tener ni un sólo € metido en bolsa.
> La primera regla de la gestión del riesgo es ésa... o en el primer ciclo bajista que te pille te comes los mocos.



¿Y por que hay que comerse un ciclo bajista si se han abierto largos?

Cuando se entra sea abriendo largos o cortos nunca se sabe cuanto se ganará pero si cuanto estas dispuesto a perder para eso están los SL. Esa si que es la primera regla de la gestión del riesgo.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jul 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> no lo sabía, más negocio para el resto. De todas formas, el souffle bajó bastante después de que para no quebrar, nuestros salvapatrias firmaron lo de 'se pasará hambre, pero los intereses de la deuda se pagarán'



En mi opinión, el suflé no ha acabado. Ni mucho menos, yo creo que Europa se partirá, Alemania se pirará tarde o temprano. Nos ha usado cuando nos ha necesitado. Ahora no servimos. Van a imprimir dinero para dárselo a los bancos patrios? Yo creo que no para eso.

Y luego se puede hablar mucho de los derivados empufados del DB, pero aquí es lo mismo.






Si aplicasemos la lógica, el proceso debería ser, si hay quita-estructuración de la deuda impagable:

- Medidas draconianas para empresas-bancos-crédito
- Medidas draconianas en admin. pública y presupuestos
- Medidas impensables en pensiones, que es la razón principal para adelantar las elecciones, y no Pablemos. Ya que el año que viene tienen que tocarlas de verdad.

Todo esto hará mucha más dura la situación actual, muchas empresas megaendeudas quebrarán sin acceso al crédito, esto y el cierre de grifo a bancos arrastrará a quiebras. Porque los balances de los bancos (y me figuro que de muchas empresas) son mentira, maquillaje, y este año más con la nueva ley de refinanciaciones que les permite no provisionar y patapumpalante. Por eso no me fío de fundamentales.


pero vamos, que no hace falta ya que el banco quiebre para que toquen los depósitos con la nueva ley europeda, la que lleva tiempo explicando Stone, de recapitalización bancaria, incluso aunque esté por encima del 8% de BaselIII. Palman bonistas, accionistas y depositantes.



Yo hace unos años que tomé una decisión al respecto. No oro, plata, armas, bitcoins, latunes. Preferí aprender a gestionar mi dinero, y empezar a moverlo fuera y diversificarlo. Una parte que se queda aquí, es con la que juego en Bolsa, o aprendo, vamos.



pero hablemos de bolsa


----------



## Tono (19 Jul 2014)

decloban dijo:


> ¿Y por que hay que comerse un ciclo bajista si se han abierto largos?
> 
> Cuando se entra sea abriendo largos o cortos nunca se sabe cuanto se ganará pero si cuanto estas dispuesto a perder para eso están los SL. Esa si que es la primera regla de la gestión del riesgo.



si no lo has entendido, tienes un problema de gestión de riesgo

los SL sirven para algo cuando una empresa deja de cotizar por quiebra?
un desastre natural en los próximos años? un conflicto bélico?... pon el ejemplo que quieras, nadie sabe lo que pasará mañana.

pero bueno, no lo digo yo, lo dice el mismo Warren Buffett
y luego cada quién es cada cual


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> si no lo has entendido, tienes un problema de gestión de riesgo
> 
> los SL sirven para algo cuando una empresa deja de cotizar por quiebra?
> un desastre natural en los próximos años? un conflicto bélico?... pon el ejemplo que quieras, nadie sabe lo que pasará mañana.



un SL, por norma general, si te pilla un Gowex de un -20% el día anterior de la quiebra, te echa fuera, si está bien puesto, claro.

o debería


----------



## Tono (19 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> un SL, por norma general, si te pilla un Gowex de un -20% el día anterior de la quiebra, te echa fuera, si está bien puesto, claro.
> 
> o debería



o si hay una contraparte que te quiera comprar claro :rolleye:


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> o si hay una contraparte que te quiera comprar claro :rolleye:



yo lo que he visto hasta ahora, que antes de que pase algo, los gordos se piran y se desploma el valor "X", si ese desplome no te ha echado fuera, IGUAL es que no estaba puesto el stop bien.

además partimos de que diversifica ahorros, y la bolsa es una parte de ellos. y luego de lo que metes en bolsa, diversificas también.

pero que las cotizadas en bolsa, un día de desplome tienen antes del crack, o al menos es lo que he visto con pescanovas, coderes, gowex, zinkias...

obviamente te puede pasar un viernes por la tarde.

y todo lo anterior son suposiciones en mi experiencia de gacela asustadiza


----------



## decloban (19 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> si no lo has entendido, tienes un problema de gestión de riesgo
> 
> los SL sirven para algo cuando una empresa deja de cotizar por quiebra?
> un desastre natural en los próximos años? un conflicto bélico?... pon el ejemplo que quieras, nadie sabe lo que pasará mañana.
> ...




He reescrito mi respuesta 3 veces pero al final paso de replicarte ya te darás cuentas de las estupideces que dices.


----------



## Tono (19 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo lo que he visto hasta ahora, que antes de que pase algo, los gordos se piran y se desploma el valor "X", si ese desplome no te ha echado fuera, IGUAL es que no estaba puesto el stop bien.
> 
> además partimos de que diversifica ahorros, y la bolsa es una parte de ellos. y luego de lo que metes en bolsa, diversificas también.
> 
> ...



tú mismo lo dices, hay que diversificar el ahorro y la bolsa es una parte de ello. 
Procura que la parte no invertida en bolsa sea suficiente para evitar un periodo prolongado de pérdidas o de iliquidez en la RV.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jul 2014)

Arcelor a largo plazo. La pregunta es, es alcista arcelor? viene de 70







y la última figura?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (19 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Arcelor a largo plazo. La pregunta es, es alcista arcelor? viene de 70
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arcelor, creo que es el valor que todos esperan para hacer turn around. Hay tiempo de subir al carro si tira, presenta resultados el día 1 de agosto.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jul 2014)

si perdemos los mínimos de la semana pasada antes de resultados...


----------



## egarenc (19 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> más fácil que eso, hombre, mucho más fácil :rolleye:
> 
> El que no tenga ahorros para pasar un mínimo de 3 años sin ingresos no debería tener ni un sólo € metido en bolsa.
> La primera regla de la gestión del riesgo es ésa... o en el primer ciclo bajista que te pille te comes los mocos.



el problema es que mezcláis conceptos debido las distintas estrategias de cada uno. Totalmente de acuerdo contigo en estrategia B&H, no puede ser que en la primera caída fuerte de las muchas que te puedes encontrar en un periodo largo de tiempo te veas obligado a malvender las acciones porque no tienes de donde tirar ante un imprevisto que te pueda surgir. Si vas a largo largo, tienes que prever que puedes ver tu cartera alguna vez en -50%, y unas cuantas en -20%, i actuar en consecuencia para que en esas condiciones puedas continuar con la estrategia. Si vas con SL y esas cosas, todo es diferente.


----------



## Tono (19 Jul 2014)

decloban dijo:


> He reescrito mi respuesta 3 veces pero al final paso de replicarte ya te darás cuentas de las estupideces que dices.



Por más que lo veo año tras año, día tras día, no dejo de asombrarme. 
La cultura económica del españolito medio no existe. 
Somos carne de cañón :ouch:



egarenc dijo:


> el problema es que mezcláis conceptos debido las distintas estrategias de cada uno. Totalmente de acuerdo contigo en estrategia B&H, no puede ser que en la primera caída fuerte de las muchas que te puedes encontrar en un periodo largo de tiempo te veas obligado a malvender las acciones porque no tienes de donde tirar ante un imprevisto que te pueda surgir. Si vas a largo largo, tienes que prever que puedes ver tu cartera alguna vez en -50%, y unas cuantas en -20%, i actuar en consecuencia para que en esas condiciones puedas continuar con la estrategia. Si vas con SL y esas cosas, todo es diferente.



No te molestes en explicarlo Egarenc. Evidentemente yo hablo de ahorro y de usar la bolsa como un método más para rentabilizarlo. El largo plazo y la no disponibilidad del dinero invertido en renta variable es parte fundamental de la gestión el riesgo. 

Para los que meten el dinero en bolsa como si fuera en el casino que no se molesten en leerme, ser jugador no es ser ahorrador. 

La incultura financiera que ha arruinado a tanta gente es infinita en este país. Cualquiera es promotoh, inversoh, especuladoh...:ouch:... y lo llaman gestionar el ahorro... dicen que es 'invertir' ::


----------



## Robopoli (19 Jul 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> el problema es que mezcláis conceptos debido las distintas estrategias de cada uno. Totalmente de acuerdo contigo en estrategia B&H, no puede ser que en la primera caída fuerte de las muchas que te puedes encontrar en un periodo largo de tiempo te veas obligado a malvender las acciones porque no tienes de donde tirar ante un imprevisto que te pueda surgir. Si vas a largo largo, tienes que prever que puedes ver tu cartera alguna vez en -50%, y unas cuantas en -20%, i actuar en consecuencia para que en esas condiciones puedas continuar con la estrategia. Si vas con SL y esas cosas, todo es diferente.



Exactamente. En este foro somos ejpertos en AT, AF y en vaticinar el próximo crash pero lo de la escucha activa lo llevamos regular.
Aquí hay foreros de todos los tipos: conservadores, activos, largoplacistas, madmaxistas, chicharreros, etc. y algunos todas estas cosas en algún momento de su vida o a la vez  
Ya si entramos en capacidad inversora, aquí hay desde gente que invierte 50€ apalancados hasta las trancas en una entrada hasta gente que mete muchos miles en un valor. Tenemos hasta foreros que van empeñando por ahí cosas de la familia para no se que cosa :ouch:
Asumir que hay una forma de hacer las cosas para todos es un error.
Yo por mi parte cada vez quiero dar más peso a los fondos y espero aumentar posiciones de forma periodica e ininterrumpida entrando en puntos más altos y más bajos según caiga. 
Seguiré con valores individuales pero quiero ir desenganchándome un poco porque al final me consume demasiado tiempo llevar una operativa más activa.


----------



## mpbk (20 Jul 2014)

Crash dijo:


> De 2000 a 2002 el IBEX bajó 7500 puntos sin quiebras ni salidas de UE.
> 
> Desde 1996 los Bancos Centrales reflacionan y reflacionan, se les desinfla la burbuja y la vuelven a burbujear, necesitando cada vez más recursos. Mi idea es que volveremos al inicio, IBEX a 4200 puntos. Lástima que no sepa ni el momento ni desde qué cotización. Para mí es sencillo: si creen que los Bancos Centrales conseguiran su objetivo, compren. Yo no lo creo. :rolleye:
> 
> Y por si piensan que es hablar por hablar, voy corto desde hace *bastante*. Como no se trata de ver quien tiene razón sino de ganar, si el precio no ha hecho lo que yo creía me he cubierto, lo que ha reducido, que no eliminado, las pérdidas. Vendí todo en 10906 puntos (f), aproximadamente 11006 puntos (c).



pues yo vendi en 11200.

oye y que no voy a recomprar.porque ese es el limite entre bajar a 5000 o subir a 29000.casi na


----------



## atman (20 Jul 2014)




----------



## juanfer (20 Jul 2014)

Como veis BBVA y Santander?


----------



## ponzi (20 Jul 2014)

¿Pirata cual de estas ves mejor?

Nivel 1 (negocios previsibles)

Semapa,Galp,Telefónica

Nivel 2 (Buenos negocios pero que algunas divisiones no entiendo)

Tessi,Regus,Danielli,Corticeira

Nivel 3 (ventas estancadas o en caída libre pero que gracias a la caja neta pueden aguantar bastante tiempo).

Adidas, Coach

Can Stuart Vevers save the Coach brand -- and its stock? - Jul. 19, 2014

Con la segunda o Vever se saca pronto un as debajo de la manga o por mucha caja que tengan no van a aguantar hasta el infinito


----------



## Janus (20 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


>



Muy bueno.


Un buen negocio serian la compra de unas put sobre los indices usanos a varios años y muy out of the money.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jul 2014)

Te lo miro esta tarde alguna, pero no te fies que estoy en muy baja.forma, y no solo por esto...


----------



## elpatatero (20 Jul 2014)

http://m.elblogsalmon.com/mercados-...efecto-domino-en-la-crisis-del-espirito-santo


----------



## ane agurain (20 Jul 2014)

Los trabajadores ya no irn cada 7 das a recoger su parte de baja


más artículos interesantes de blogs y webs:

Oportunidades para invertir fuera de Espaa

Análisis técnico de los sect eur E. alternativas y electricidad a 17 de julio de 2014 | Secretos de Bolsa

Análisis técnico del Ibex 35 a 18 de julio de 2014 | Secretos de Bolsa


----------



## atman (20 Jul 2014)

Calopeeeez...


----------



## ponzi (20 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Te lo miro esta tarde alguna, pero no te fies que estoy en muy baja.forma, y no solo por esto...



No te preocupes, no corre prisa. Mas o menos las he puesto en orden de dificultad.
Animo pirata


----------



## ane agurain (20 Jul 2014)

un dato "curioso", de los que le gustan a atman:

IBEX: he trazado las directrices de la subida de la burbuja 2003-2008, a la izquierda, y pensareis que luego he trazado a la derecha las de este año.

pues *NO*. lo que he hecho es COPIAR y PEGAR las de la burbuja en esta subida actual.

No sé si esto es AT o no. Simplemente un apunte


----------



## bertok (20 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


>



Se ha demostrado muchas veces el sostén de la subida del SP.

Hace tiempo posteé un gráfico de ZH en que se demostraba que prácticamente el 100% de la subida del SP se correspondía a la subida de los POMO days.

Si por el motivo que fuera, la FED tuviera que soltar la dronja, vamos a ver qué le pasa al SP.


----------



## bertok (20 Jul 2014)

[YOUTUBE]cwrIUffQ6K4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (20 Jul 2014)

ahora coone, la polla.

[YOUTUBE]SCJqK5iYDm0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## @@strom (20 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Se ha demostrado muchas veces el sostén de la subida del SP.
> 
> Hace tiempo posteé un gráfico de ZH en que se demostraba que prácticamente el 100% de la subida del SP se correspondía a la subida de los POMO days.
> 
> Si por el motivo que fuera, la FED tuviera que soltar la dronja, vamos a ver qué le pasa al SP.



Joder sois catástrofistas como vosotros solo, debe ir en vuestro adn.
Poneis un gráfico dónde se ve que los insititucionales llevan vendiendo desde 2008 y resulta que el índice sube un 200%.
¿Que hay que entender ahi?


----------



## bertok (20 Jul 2014)

@@strom dijo:


> Joder sois catástrofistas como vosotros solo, debe ir en vuestro adn.
> Poneis un gráfico dónde se ve que los insititucionales llevan vendiendo desde 2008 y resulta que el índice sube un 200%.
> ¿Que hay que entender ahi?



Nada interesante :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Que el 100% de la subida del SP desde el 2009 se ha producido en las sesiones patrocinadas por el chute del establishment.

A partir de ahí, sky is the limit.


----------



## mpbk (20 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> un dato "curioso", de los que le gustan a atman:
> 
> IBEX: he trazado las directrices de la subida de la burbuja 2003-2008, a la izquierda, y pensareis que luego he trazado a la derecha las de este año.
> 
> ...



sigue haciendo analisis de mierda


----------



## atman (20 Jul 2014)

El probliema, camarada Bertok, es que se supione, que las injectiones de liquidez salen canalizadas al mercado atraviés de los institucionales...

En todo caso, eso enquiaja con la falta de violiumen que venimos obsierviando en la negociación del SP diesde el 2009, y que gienera una eniorme divergiencia precio-violiumen...



Los institucionales querrán volver al mercado tarde o temprano. Y hay dos opciones: o le meten un cohete en el culo, a base de comprar cada vez con menos oferta en el mercado, y venga parriba hasta que el SP llegue a los 3000. O provocar una buena corrección para generar mucha oferta y a buen precio, echando a los pequeños y preparándolos para que empiecen a comprar cuando el nuevo ciclo esté maduro.


----------



## bertok (20 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> El probliema, camarada Bertok, es que se supione, que las injectiones de liquidez salen canalizadas al mercado atraviés de los institucionales...
> 
> En todo caso, eso enquiaja con la falta de violiumen que venimos obsierviando en la negociación del SP diesde el 2009, y que gienera una eniorme divergiencia precio-violiumen...
> 
> ...



El gráfico que pusiste está sesgado al referirse a una muestra (BoAML).

Los POMO days estaban y están liderados por institucionales o al menos manos muy fuertes.

No me creo que lo hayan subido casi un x3 sólo en beneficio de gacelas y dejando fuera a institucionales.

El ciclo está madurete. Cuidado.


----------



## @@strom (20 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Nada interesante :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Que el 100% de la subida del SP desde el 2009 se ha producido en las sesiones patrocinadas por el chute del establishment.
> 
> A partir de ahí, sky is the limit.




El dax sin chutes ha subido parecido....

---------- Post added 20-jul-2014 at 14:19 ----------




bertok dijo:


> El gráfico que pusiste está sesgado al referirse a una muestra (BoAML).
> 
> Los POMO days estaban y están liderados por institucionales o al menos manos muy fuertes.
> 
> ...




Los institucionales estan todos y han estado en la renta fija camarada bertok.
Por otra parte Kostolany decia que las subidas buenas eran las que tenían poca cifra de negocio.
Mientras el paro siga bajando en usa la bolsa va a seguir subiendo con pomos, pomas o la madre que lo parió.

Totalmente de acuerdo con Atman, los institucionales volverán a la renta variable, la cuestión es como.


----------



## Janus (20 Jul 2014)

Times gettin' hard

[YOUTUBE]xWptpbVZmx0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elpatatero (20 Jul 2014)

A ver si revienta de una vez y se os quita la boberia de ir de capos de la especulacion.


----------



## Janus (20 Jul 2014)

Deberías sonreir y hacerte un selfie diciendo "patata".

Tú eres especulación pura. Arribas por estos lares sin que nadie te haya llamado y especulas soltando alguna que otra sandez para ver si te entran al trapo.

Especulación es esconderte tras un alias porque no das la cara. Que medie selfie para desdecir dicha afirmación.


----------



## atman (20 Jul 2014)

Otra interpretación, dado que el gráfico muestra posiciones netas... es que los institucionales están en el mercado, pero han aumentado mucho su cobertura respecto a niveles anteriores. Cosa que los pequeños no hacen o hacen con mucha menor intensidad.


----------



## @@strom (20 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Otra interpretación, dado que el gráfico muestra posiciones netas... es que los institucionales están en el mercado, pero han aumentado mucho su cobertura respecto a niveles anteriores. Cosa que los pequeños no hacen o hacen con mucha menor intensidad.



En la presentación del otro dia de jaume puig este ponia un gráfico en el que se veia claramente que los institucionales estaban toditos en renta fija y que las posiciones netas en renta variable apenas habian variado desde 2008.
Voy a ver si lo veo y lo cuelgo que fue muy interesante.

---------- Post added 20-jul-2014 at 14:56 ----------

[YOUTUBE]jnZX8snWQjc[/YOUTUBE]





El video está realmente bien , merece la pena verlo.


----------



## rufus (20 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> sigue haciendo analisis de mierda



Pero diganos hasta cuando la correccion. tapara el gap jatense 9450?


----------



## Robopoli (20 Jul 2014)

Hola amijos,
Acabo de leer sobre un par de gestores de fondos que son de los pocos que supera la rentabilidad de bestinver a nivel internacional en los últimos 3 años. Se trata de Donald Yacktam y Bruce Berkowitz que llevan los fondos The Yacktam Fund y Fairholme Fund respectivamente. 
Se basan en value investing y fundamentalmente con cartera americana.
Estoy pensando en estos dos fondos para complementar los Europeos pero tengo que ver quien los comercializa porque no tengo ni idea. De hecho no se si se podrán comprar fuera de Estados Unidos...
Os dejo un par de enlaces de morningstar por si alguno tiene interés en saber más:
FAIRX Fairholme Fund FAIRX Quote Price News
YACKX AMG Yacktman Service Fund YACKX Quote Price News
Saludos


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (20 Jul 2014)

@@strom dijo:


> En la presentación del otro dia de jaume puig este ponia un gráfico en el que se veia claramente que los institucionales estaban toditos en renta fija y que las posiciones netas en renta variable apenas habian variado desde 2008.
> Voy a ver si lo veo y lo cuelgo que fue muy interesante.
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-jul-2014 at 14:56 ----------
> ...




El vídeo esta muy bien, pero el fondo que dirige no vence ni al indice de small caps... 




Robopoli dijo:


> Hola amijos,
> Acabo de leer sobre un par de gestores de fondos que son de los pocos que supera la rentabilidad de bestinver a nivel internacional en los últimos 3 años. Se trata de Donald Yacktam y Bruce Berkowitz que llevan los fondos The Yacktam Fund y Fairholme Fund respectivamente.
> Se basan en value investing y fundamentalmente con cartera americana.
> Estoy pensando en estos dos fondos para complementar los Europeos pero tengo que ver quien los comercializa porque no tengo ni idea. De hecho no se si se podrán comprar fuera de Estados Unidos...
> ...



Dudo mucho que esos fondos estén en los supermercados de fondo de aquí


----------



## Robopoli (20 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Dudo mucho que esos fondos estén en los supermercados de fondo de aquí



Habrá que buscar alguna comercializadora entonces 

---------- Post added 20-jul-2014 at 19:36 ----------

Entrevista a los Yacktman:
https://www.unience.com/file/download/blog/0012aea6629012efd677adfba41f13a01301c717684


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (20 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Habrá que buscar alguna comercializadora entonces
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-jul-2014 at 19:36 ----------
> 
> ...



El fondo Yacktman (US Equity) esta disponible en formato UCITS III. Por ahora el fondo no esta registrado en la CNMV, entonces esta apenas disponible para inversores cualificados (non retail).


----------



## atman (20 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Habrá que buscar alguna comercializadora entonces
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-jul-2014 at 19:36 ----------
> 
> ...



ING -Sas Funds lo tiene. Y no sé si es accesible desde ING direct en España. Si tiene cuenta en Ing-Lu, mire a ver...

Por lo demás... Abrirse directamente cuenta en AMG que son ahora los dueños de Yacktam.

olvídese: creí que comercializaban desde suiza, pero no. Y en ING.lu tampoco me salen...


----------



## hombre-mosca (20 Jul 2014)

La venganza fue terrible (chinito, cierre los hojos)


----------



## atman (20 Jul 2014)

Una y otra vez... a mayor o menor escala... según pueda, pero no aprendemos nunca, oiga...

http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/07/19/in-a-subprime-bubble-for-used-cars-unfit-borrowers-pay-sky-high-rates/?emc=edit_na_20140720&nlid=60181389

El artículo es bastante largo, así que les resumo lo más relevante...




> I am not sure how I got the loan,” Mr. Durham, age 60, said.
> 
> Mr. Durham’s *application said that he made $35,000 as a technician at Lourdes Hospital* in Binghamton, N.Y., according to a copy of the loan document. But he says he told the dealer *he hadn’t worked at the hospital for more than three decades.*
> 
> ...





Arruinar tu vida por comprar una casa, es la leche. Arruinarla por comprar una lata con ruedas... es que mejor no lo califico...


----------



## RTCH (20 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Hola amijos,
> Acabo de leer sobre un par de gestores de fondos que son de los pocos que supera la rentabilidad de bestinver a nivel internacional en los últimos 3 años. Se trata de Donald Yacktam y Bruce Berkowitz que llevan los fondos The Yacktam Fund y Fairholme Fund respectivamente.
> Se basan en value investing y fundamentalmente con cartera americana.
> Estoy pensando en estos dos fondos para complementar los Europeos pero tengo que ver quien los comercializa porque no tengo ni idea. De hecho no se si se podrán comprar fuera de Estados Unidos...
> ...



Robopoli, existe una especie de clónico del Yacktman que lo lleva una gestora europea ( heptagon ) 

Ahí te dejo el enlace de mornigstar

Heptagon Yacktman US Equity A|IE00B3N32X37

ISIN IE00B3N32X37

Yo lo tengo desde hace bastante tiempo pero estoy pensando en deshacer una parte porque este exceso de euforia que estamos viendo, en mi humilde opinión, me hace ser prudente en mis inversiones ( la misma bestinver está incrementando sus posiciones de liquidez en los mixtos )


----------



## atman (20 Jul 2014)

Quien era el que nos actualizaba el TASE??? Bajadita del 1%...
y el TADAWUL -0,51% después de recuperar algo...


----------



## ponzi (20 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> ¿Pirata cual de estas ves mejor?
> 
> Nivel 1 (negocios previsibles)
> 
> ...



Si alguien se atreve a sacar el pinta y colorea??


----------



## hombre-mosca (20 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Quien era el que nos actualizaba el TASE??? Bajadita del 1%...
> y el TADAWUL -0,51% después de recuperar algo...



Si es que tienen montada una buena ... me uno a bertok


----------



## Robopoli (20 Jul 2014)

RTCH dijo:


> Robopoli, existe una especie de clónico del Yacktman que lo lleva una gestora europea ( heptagon )
> 
> Ahí te dejo el enlace de mornigstar
> 
> ...



Gracias RTCH! Veo que se puede comprar desde inversis.
https://www.inversis.com/tablet/SvlValoresLiquidativos?accion=detalleFondo
Le daré una vuelta más


----------



## mpbk (20 Jul 2014)

pues mirando el ibex, no tiene mala pinta......viene rebote de 350 pips para luego bajar otros 800.

reflote en unas semanas, 

de nada.

bme, popular,mts, mediaset, pueden sr algunas.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (20 Jul 2014)

Portugal Telecom, mala pinta, no malisima.


----------



## Robopoli (20 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Si alguien se atreve a sacar el pinta y colorea??



Ponzi,
Yo no soy del pinta colorea pero te pego soportes y resistencias por si te sirve:

Precio	S1	S2	R1	R2
Semapa 10,85	10,17	9,30	11,52	----
Galp 12,90	12,72	12,44	13,20	12,44
Telefonica	12,10	11,73	11,11	12,52	12,85

Tessi	102,200	100,000	96,000	104,800	-
Regus	172,400	172,000	----	183,300	199,700
Danielli	20,910	20,900	----	23,010	24,200
Corticeira	2,544	2,500	2,400	2,760	3,200

Adidas	73,680	71,550	----	74,350	79,600
Coach	34,250	33,590	----	37,160	40,830

Desde el punto de vista personal y meramente técnico-cuantativo las que son más atractivas son Danielli y Corticeira.
Coach trabajándola con SL puede ser una buena oportunidad pero es la más peligrosa con diferencia y de eso puedo dar fe y detalles ::

Saludos


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (20 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> pues mirando el ibex, no tiene mala pinta......viene rebote de 350 pips para luego bajar otros 800.
> 
> reflote en unas semanas,
> 
> ...



La semana que viene comienza la temporada de resultados, sera alcista parece...


----------



## ponzi (20 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Ponzi,
> Yo no soy del pinta colorea pero te pego soportes y resistencias por si te sirve:
> 
> PrecioS1S2R1R2
> ...



Gracias robopoli, el orden que he puesto no ha sido arbitrario.Las mas faciles son semapa,tef asi como galp y la mas dificil es coach. Coach tiene un problema de fundamentales y es que las ventas estan en caida libre sin embargo tiene una estructura de balance saneada con caja neta y es un negocio q si se recupera da altas tasas de rentabilidad (roce 40%-50%).Aun asi reitero es una accion muy peligrosa,las acciones de este calibre o en mitad de una reestructuracion no deberian suponer mas del 3%-5% de la cartera


----------



## Robopoli (21 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Gracias robopoli, el orden que he puesto no ha sido arbitrario.Las mas faciles son semapa,tef asi como galp y la mas dificil es coach. Coach tiene un problema de fundamentales y es que las ventas estan en caida libre sin embargo tiene una estructura de balance saneada con caja neta y es un negocio q si se recupera da altas tasas de rentabilidad (roce 40%-50%).Aun asi reitero es una accion muy peligrosa,las acciones de este calibre o en mitad de una reestructuracion no deberian suponer mas del 3%-5% de la cartera



Dentro del sector de Coach hay otra empresa (más perfil growth) que pinta bien.
GIII G-III Apparel Group Ltd XNAS:GIII Stock Quote Price News
En terminos fundamentales es un poco lo opuesto. Buen crecimiento pero caja mucho menos sólida aunque van reduciendo deuda a buen ritmo.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> La semana que viene comienza la temporada de resultados, sera alcista parece...



tienes el calendario?



por cierto, cárpatos e ichimoku, a los que no les gusta el pinta y colorea, que no lean


Indicador Ichimoku: qu es y para qu nos sirve


algunos, por comentar, también meten los números fibo: 8-21-55


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (21 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> tienes el calendario?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La 'prueba del algodón' de los resultados calibrará las valoraciones del Ibex 35 - Noticias de Inversión

Tienes gráfico interactivo


----------



## Namreir (21 Jul 2014)




----------



## ane agurain (21 Jul 2014)

Kerry, pillado por una cmara encendida: 'Vaya infierno de operacin 'milimtrica'' | Internacional | EL MUNDO


----------



## Namreir (21 Jul 2014)

En un par de años nos vamos a sumergir en una neuva crisis energetica y las cosas se van a poner muy, muy, muy feas, por ahora podemos estar tranquilo, os recomiendo miraros

http://www.eia.gov/petroleum/drilling/pdf/bakken.pdf

http://www.eia.gov/petroleum/drilling/pdf/marcellus.pdf

Cuando la columna "Production from new wells" sea mas baja que la columna de "Legacy production change" la partida se habra temrinado.

Y no se si os dais cuenta del problema, pero en estos momentos los americanos tienen que hacer unos 1.000 agujeritos nuevos en el suelo cada mes para que la partida continue. Todos esos agujeritos necesitas muchisima financiacion, por eso es imposible que suban los tipos de interes. 

Los bajarian muchisimo mas si tuviesen cojones.

No me extrañaria que para final de decada una parte del balance de la FED sean estos curiosos agujeros en el suelo.

Petroleum & Other Liquids - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA) - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)


----------



## ane agurain (21 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> En un par de años nos vamos a sumergir en una neuva crisis energetica y las cosas se van a poner muy, muy, muy feas, por ahora podemos estar tranquilo, os recomiendo miraros
> 
> http://www.eia.gov/petroleum/drilling/pdf/bakken.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## atman (21 Jul 2014)

La cosa sigue resolviéndose.... Ukrania afirma haber encontrado una fosa común con docenas de muertos torturados y quemados, según ellos, por los separatistas en Slaviansk...

Mientras el Telegraph, el mayor diario holandés, pide hoy la intervención armada de la OTAN para garantizar la recuperación de cuerpos y enseres y la investigación
Doy por hecho que la OTAN se cuidará mucho fe acercarse a ese polvorín.... pero la petición ahí está...


----------



## amago45 (21 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> La 'prueba del algodón' de los resultados calibrará las valoraciones del Ibex 35 - Noticias de Inversión
> 
> Tienes gráfico interactivo



Gracias !!

en Investing.com también hay un calendario
Earnings Calendar - Investing.com

Se filtra por país y listo ... :Aplauso:


----------



## Namreir (21 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> La cosa sigue resolviéndose.... Ukrania afirma haber encontrado una fosa común con docenas de muertos torturados y quemados, según ellos, por los separatistas en Slaviansk...
> 
> Mientras el Telegraph, el mayor diario holandés, pide hoy la intervención armada de la OTAN para garantizar la recuperación de cuerpos y enseres y la investigación
> Doy por hecho que la OTAN se cuidará mucho fe acercarse a ese polvorín.... pero la petición ahí está...



Nunca durante la guerra estuvimos mas cerca de un conflicto nuclear, si la OTAN piensa que puede ganar habra guerra con Rusia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Kerry, pillado por una cmara encendida: 'Vaya infierno de operacin 'milimtrica'' | Internacional | EL MUNDO



Verguenza ajena de traducción....


----------



## Durmiente (21 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Nunca durante la guerra estuvimos mas cerca de un conflicto nuclear, si la OTAN piensa que puede ganar habra guerra con Rusia.



No creo que haya guerra ni por Ucrania ni por los muertos del avión.

Otra cosa es que se puedan complicar (aún más) las cosas...

De todos modos, me parece altamente improbable una guerra en estos momentos.

(Ojalá esté en lo cierto...)


----------



## Namreir (21 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> No creo que haya guerra ni por Ucrania ni por los muertos del avión.
> 
> Otra cosa es que se puedan complicar (aún más) las cosas...
> 
> ...



Pregunta en Gaza, Siria, Iraq, Libia, Ucrania, Afganistan, Sudan, etcc, etc

Si esto no es la III guerra mundial ..............


----------



## ane agurain (21 Jul 2014)

a ver si queda bien:




Symbol Company Actual Forecast Prev. Imp. Period End

Monday, July 21
ACX Acerinox 0.18 0.10 06/2014
CBAV Clinica - - 06/2014
FAE Faes - - 06/2014
PRS Prisa - - 06/2014
PRSbn Prisa Voto - - 06/2014
RLIA Realia - - 06/2014
TUBA Tubacex - - 06/2014
ZEL Zeltia - - 06/2014

Tuesday, July 22
ENAG Enagas 0.45 - 06/2014

Wednesday, July 23
ABE Abertis - - 06/2014
IBE Iberdrola - 0.15 06/2014
TL5 Mediaset 0.09 - 06/2014

Thursday, July 24
A3M Atresmedia 0.14 - 06/2014
SABE B. Sabadell 0.03 0.02 06/2014
BKT Bankinter 0.08 0.07 06/2014
CPLN Cementos Portlan	- - 06/2014
GAM Gamesa 0.07 - 06/2014
GAS Gas Natural - 0.40 06/2014
REP Repsol 0.25 0.39 06/2014
VID Vidrala - - 06/2014

Friday, July 25
CABK Caixabank 0.05 0.06 06/2014



poniendo el DAX en horarias, hay un HCH, nos tiraría hasta los 9610 aprox, 60 puntejos más abajo que ahora

---------- Post added 21-jul-2014 at 01:47 ----------

BME está muy estrecho, en brevísimo debería salir para algún lado


----------



## Topongo (21 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> BME está muy estrecho, en brevísimo debería salir para algún lado



Esto venía a poner llevamos unos dias así pero el 33 está costando de cojones no las tengo todas conmigo, de todas formas salvo desatre me quedaré a resultados, 1 de agosto creo recordar.


----------



## FranR (21 Jul 2014)

No os perdáis el hilo de nuestro hamijo MPBK

"en este país de mierda, 

becados con 2000€ que no devolverán el dinero, de mientras los no becados, pagando estos 2000€, que no te puedes desgrabar de tus ingresos anuales.


devolución de becas ya antes de los 30 cuando empiezen a trabajar, desigualdad absoluta."
me parece bien que se les pague para que puedan acceder a la universidad universal, pero cuando ganen dinero a devolver. y los que pagamos que nos lo dejen desgrabar de la renta coño, son gastos directos estudios de másters."

Esto es corregido después de decirle que estaba mal escrito. 

Después de sus grandes éxitos:
El Anillo de mi tía
Mi pentium ya no tira
y me voy pero vuelvo
llega.. No me dan las vecas de ejcelensia en vachiyer


----------



## pirivi-parava (21 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> a ver si queda bien:
> 
> 
> poniendo el DAX en horarias, hay un HCH, nos tiraría hasta los *9610 aprox*, 60 puntejos más abajo que ahora
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Jul 2014)

Nivelón!!!! Ni Valle-Inclán!


----------



## FranR (21 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Nivelón!!!! Ni Valle-Inclán!



No se lo pierda, es hilo mítico

"No me puedo desgrabar"


----------



## pollastre (21 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> No se lo pierda, es hilo mítico
> 
> "No me puedo desgrabar"




Me cuestiono... ¿ habrá tecnología húngara tras estos luctuosos hechos ? ienso:ienso: ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Jul 2014)

Rojos días,

mirando el guanerismo europeo, algunos sectores por simple chartismo algún dia aunque sea solo por amagar unas sesiones dibujaran unas velas verdes, es el caso de los bancos y del sector bancario con el DBK a la cabeza. Decir que el sector esta comatoso es en vano, pero que será este el que nos indique cuando aparecerán los famosos brotes verdes uropedos es seguro. Y es justo ahora donde una prolongación de las caídas resolvería en una situación que muy probablemente al sargento le reportaría muchos thanks.

No estoy con MMjr que este será un semestre muy bajista, pero el sector bancario nos dirá junto con otros indicadores como la rentabilidad de los distintos bonos si tendremos otro verano jug-oso.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Jul 2014)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



bueno, alguna vez el chartismo acierta


----------



## Robopoli (21 Jul 2014)

No troleeeis al chabal que un herror lo tiene cualciera.


----------



## FranR (21 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Rojos días,
> 
> mirando el guanerismo europeo, algunos sectores por simple chartismo algún dia aunque sea solo por amagar unas sesiones dibujaran unas velas verdes, es el caso de los bancos y del sector bancario con el DBK a la cabeza. Decir que el sector esta comatoso es en vano, pero que será este el que nos indique cuando aparecerán los famosos brotes verdes uropedos es seguro. Y es justo ahora donde una prolongación de las caídas resolvería en una situación que muy probablemente al sargento le reportaría muchos thanks.
> 
> No estoy con MMjr que este será un semestre muy bajista, pero el sector bancario nos dirá junto con otros indicadores como la rentabilidad de los distintos bonos si tendremos otro verano jug-oso.



10.464 la pérdida de este nivel nos puede dar un bonito juego hacía abajo. (tiene su techo como canal de ruptura en los 10.524

Yo estaría atento a esa ruptura, porque nos puede regalar en 0,2 los 10.327-la zona de ruptura 2 en 10.250... y aparecen los primeros "síntomas de recuperación en 99xx... eso si, para dejar más pillados.


----------



## sr.anus (21 Jul 2014)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe a qué hora van a tirar el mercado?



a las 11:17


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jul 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

rumbo al 9964 , sin prisa pero sin pausa y señor negro del futuro , al mercado lo tiraran a la hora en que usted menos se lo espere :rolleye:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Jul 2014)

Respecto al Ibex no tengo ni idea, pero supongo que si continúan las caídas de los bancos y aflora parte del dinero de alguna que otra utility se puede pegar un buen paseo a la baja. 

Si llueve el agua llegara a todos. Solo lo sentiría por los franceses, ellos piensan que son diferentes y no lo son.


----------



## paulistano (21 Jul 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> a las 11:17




Gracias por avisar.

Por suerte he leido con tiempo y he vendido toda mi cartera, además de cancelar una IPF y con todo ello me he apalancado para ponerme corto.

Le estoy agradecido:ouch:


)


----------



## FranR (21 Jul 2014)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe a qué hora van a tirar el mercado?



A las 11:30 están tomando el carajillo de media mañana, supongo que lo dejarán para las 12:05 cuando suelten el palillo de dientes y se pongan al tajo.

Habéis visto el dato de Italia???
"Gli indici destagionalizzati del fatturato segnano diminuzioni congiunturali per i beni di consumo (-1,7%), i beni strumentali (-1,2%) e i beni intermedi (-1,0%), mentre l'energia segna un incremento (+2,7%)"


----------



## hombre-mosca (21 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> rumbo al 9964 , sin prisa pero sin pausa y señor negro del futuro , al mercado lo tiraran a la hora en que usted menos se lo espere :rolleye:



Puej que quiere que le diga, MR. Pollastre se esta relajando despues de haber echo mucha platita hoy ...

Usted hiba korto, primer aviso de no kedarse dormioh.

MR. Pepi, porfa, hagame una foto de las suyas, tags: vuelta-de-vacaciones, mosca, triunfador, rosa-rosa, torero, le prometo que lo imprimo ....


----------



## James Bond (21 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> rumbo al 9964 , sin prisa pero sin pausa y señor negro del futuro , al mercado lo tiraran a la hora en que usted menos se lo espere :rolleye:



¿Pero usted no era alcistah? Si le hacemos caso significa que viene un peponazo de los buenos... Por eso de llevarle la contraria y tal.


----------



## docjones (21 Jul 2014)

No se si ponerle unos ejtops a SAN y ser carne de barrido, o ir a lo pechopalomo...


----------



## pollastre (21 Jul 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Puej que quiere que le diga, MR. Pollastre se esta relajando despues de haber *echo *mucha platita hoy ...




Ehem... Mosca-man, tenga ojete calor, está Ud. desafiando a las fuerzas vivas del hilo. Y hoy _La Cacería_ ha salido a buscar presas ortográficas fáciles... 

Enciérrese en su cubil y pinte una cruz en la puerta con sangre de ornitorrinco hembra. Tal vez así pasen de largo y sobreviva.... ésta vez.


----------



## Galifrey (21 Jul 2014)

Alguien sabe que pasa con CAF?

Llevan ya una temporadita sosobajistillas y me tienen frito.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Jul 2014)

Hoy en el ft en su editorial pidiendo abiertamente un QE uropedo. Para ayer si es posible.
Y el cambio de CEO en Tesco, OoM company.

Mr.P no se apropie del trabajo de Pecata y cuéntenos si es cierto que este verano ha acudido mas de 14 veces al Ikea a por mas meses de cristal.


----------



## Robopoli (21 Jul 2014)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Hoyga, ha llegado Ud y esto parriba.



Efecto MV gran zanahorí lo llaman. Ocurre de cuando en cuando.


----------



## hombre-mosca (21 Jul 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Ehem... Mosca-man, tenga ojete calor, está Ud. desafiando a las fuerzas vivas del hilo. Y hoy _La Cacería_ ha salido a buscar presas ortográficas fáciles...
> 
> Enciérrese en su cubil y pinte una cruz en la puerta con sangre de ornitorrinco hembra. Tal vez así pasen de largo y sobreviva.... ésta vez.



MR. Pollaste ... MR. MM nos ha dejado en sus ultimos posts, "conocimientus maximus", que debidamente des-encriptados, harian subir los niveles de "conosimiento" de este hilo hasta puntos increibles.

Una pena, de verdad de la buena ..., este hombre me ha confirmado (otra vez, ya que antes "hiba habisao") de lo que es esto.

El mayor espectaculo matematico-financiero del mundo-mundial.

PD: Usted esta relajao????


----------



## Janus (21 Jul 2014)

PT podría dar un tirón para tantear los 2 euros. Eso es un 10%. Hay que estar atentos en velas de 5 minutos para ver volumen.

---------- Post added 21-jul-2014 at 12:12 ----------

El IBEX tanteando hacia abajo la MM150. Ojito al manojito. Garbeo a 10.000 en construcción.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Jul 2014)

Es momento de comprar Iberdrola. ¿Y Ferrovial y Grifols? No, gracias - Bolsamania.com


China y Suiza suscriben un acuerdo bilateral de intercambio de divisas


----------



## ponzi (21 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hoy en el ft en su editorial pidiendo abiertamente un QE uropedo. Para ayer si es posible.
> Y el cambio de CEO en Tesco, OoM company.
> 
> Mr.P no se apropie del trabajo de Pecata y cuéntenos si es cierto que este verano ha acudido mas de 14 veces al Ikea a por mas meses de cristal.



Están pasando su crisis particular,de la cual creo que saldrán fortalecidos pero a varios años vista

TESCO PLC (TSCO:London Stock Exchange): Financial Statements - Businessweek

Cuentan con un balance saneado y hasta ahora han conseguido todos los años free cash flow positivos. 
Les ha pasado un poco como al carrefour de aquí, no han sabido defenderse frente a los pequeños retailers. 
Esta a precios muy atractivos pero no deja de ser una empresa con algún que otro problemilla, es para tener como mucho un 4%-6% de la cartera.


----------



## asador de manteca (21 Jul 2014)

Llevo poco tiempo leyendo este foro y no controlo bien su "funcionamiento" , observo que cuando muertoviviente dice que Ibex sube, el Ibex baja y cuando dice que baja, el Ibex sube, qué ocurre que habla con ironía? alguien puede explicármelo por favor?


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jul 2014)

Pandoro siempre "pastorea" a sus ovejas


----------



## ane agurain (21 Jul 2014)

alguna razón para lo de acciona?

tesco tiene la pega en uk de "su imagen", pero si al final la gente compra, subirá.
morrison´s debe de haber empezado ya una campaña de bajoprecio para competir.

es un poco como la subida de DIA, cuando golpee la crisis en UK, la gente irá a comprar a los super baratos.

---------- Post added 21-jul-2014 at 04:55 ----------

parece que el dax barre un poco


----------



## Robopoli (21 Jul 2014)

asador de manteca dijo:


> Llevo poco tiempo leyendo este foro y no controlo bien su "funcionamiento" , observo que cuando muertoviviente dice que Ibex sube, el Ibex baja y cuando dice que baja, el Ibex sube, qué ocurre que habla con ironía? alguien puede explicármelo por favor?



El jato es lo que llamamos por aquí un indicador del sentimiento contrario al sentimiento contrario basado en trucos.
Generalmente el nivel de aciertos del zanahorí es inversamente proporcional a las sesiones de hule de los chinos y whiskas que lleve encima ese día.
Si quiere agradecerle su guía por estos senderos bursátiles se recomienda enviar una selección de cassettes de reggaeton, camela o un combinado de ambos a partes iguales.
Por lo demás lo mejor es no hacerle demasiado caso.


----------



## FranR (21 Jul 2014)

asador de manteca dijo:


> Llevo poco tiempo leyendo este foro y no controlo bien su "funcionamiento" , observo que cuando muertoviviente dice que Ibex sube, el Ibex baja y cuando dice que baja, el Ibex sube, qué ocurre que habla con ironía? alguien puede explicármelo por favor?



Llegamos a sospechar que era un gran gurú, porque la observación nos llevó a su misma conclusión. El 99% de las veces pasa lo contrario de lo que dice ::

El problema es que cuando acierta ese 1% se crece en sobremanera, pasando a un onanismo yalodeciayocista bastante gracioso.

No le de más vueltas es malo muy malo y


----------



## Chila (21 Jul 2014)

Los british pidiendo un QE? Pero si ellos no son europeos...
Asador, a MV se le interpreta como a las tripas de cabra...pero es la salsa del hilo...


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jul 2014)

asador de manteca dijo:


> Llevo poco tiempo leyendo este foro y no controlo bien su "funcionamiento" , observo que cuando muertoviviente dice que Ibex sube, el Ibex baja y cuando dice que baja, el Ibex sube, qué ocurre que habla con ironía? alguien puede explicármelo por favor?



Le recomendaría que le pusiera en el ignore..pero fijese, ya hasta se le echa de menos cuando no sale con algunos de sus operativas corti-largas trolling

---------- Post added 21-jul-2014 at 13:08 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> El jato es lo que llamamos por aquí un indicador del sentimiento contrario al sentimiento contrario basado en trucos.
> Generalmente el nivel de aciertos del zanahorí es inversamente proporcional a las sesiones de hule de los chinos y whiskas que lleve encima ese día.
> Si quiere agradecerle su guía por estos senderos bursátiles se recomienda enviar una selección de cassettes de reggaeton, camela o un combinado de ambos a partes iguales.
> Por lo demás lo mejor es no hacerle demasiado caso.



Te has olvidado la botella de Dyc...es su debilidad


----------



## FranR (21 Jul 2014)

He tenido que salir a defenderlo en el hilo del avión. Es un incomprendido!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Jul 2014)

El JJJ como buen descendiente azteca ve el mundo al revés, como el giro del agua del wáter, pues lo mismo.

Si quiere codificar el que ES el gran zahorí del mercado bursátil le recomiendo que utilice NOT, ! ...según el lenguaje que utilice. 

Muchos habituales del hilo gastaron ingentes esfuerzos en descifrar un mínimo el mundo de las finanzas a través de múltiples técnicas hasta que dieron con el santo grial. Desde el famoso grito de Rodrigo de Triana no se había descubierto tamaño valor de tierras sudamericanas. Respect for JJJ.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Jul 2014)

MV es latinoamericano?

no parece por la forma de expresarse.





Esto empieza a ponerse preocupante (DAX) :8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Jul 2014)

Lo es. Y soldado. Y residente en Madrid. Y nada partidario de los decoradores de interiores.

Pero nada de eso lo define como que ES el gran zahorí de los mercados.


----------



## jayco (21 Jul 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Los british pidiendo un QE? Pero si ellos no son europeos...
> Asador, a MV se le interpreta como a las tripas de cabra...pero es la salsa del hilo...



Necesitan ayuda externa para mantener el burbujon zipotecario. El liberalismo ingles y tal 

[YOUTUBE]mK8ozotAy0w[/YOUTUBE]

Brutal la conversación de Faber y Rogers en 2005 avisando de que nos ibamos al guano bertokil.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Jul 2014)

UBS sacude a Mapfre y BME en recomendaciones (infra: 2,86 y vender:27)


----------



## Robopoli (21 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> MV es latinoamericano?
> 
> no parece por la forma de expresarse.
> 
> ...




Todavía quedan 50 puntitos hasta que se rompa algo de verdad, no?


----------



## Topongo (21 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> UBS sacude a Mapfre y BME en recomendaciones (infra: 2,86 y vender:27)



Me cago enla p... pero fueron estos también los de ENAGAS a 18 no y que recomendaban vender no ::::


----------



## ane agurain (21 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Me cago enla p... pero fueron estos también los de ENAGAS a 18 no y que recomendaban vender no ::::



también eleva el precio de 20 a 27 ::


----------



## FranR (21 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Todavía quedan 50 puntitos hasta que se rompa algo de verdad, no?



Atento a los niveles que he dado de IBEX, si empiezan a romperse mejor mirar desde la barrera.


----------



## Durmiente (21 Jul 2014)

El jato es el rey.

No hay más.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Todavía quedan 50 puntitos hasta que se rompa algo de verdad, no?



a poco que se mire el dax, 9600+- DEBERIA ser un soporte más o menos fuerte

si se lo pulen me paso al bando de bertok


----------



## Durmiente (21 Jul 2014)

¡¡¡Ya recupera, ya sube, ya recupera!!!

(Si no lo digo, es que este guano de hoy está ... no sé... incompleto)


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> El jato es el rey.
> 
> No hay más.



rey del trono troll , asi tambien me llaman


----------



## Empatico (21 Jul 2014)

Metanse con su mantel pero no con el jato, la autentica salsa de este hilo.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jul 2014)

Empatico dijo:


> Metanse con su mantel pero no con el jato, la autentica salsa de este hilo.



que me lo voy a creer , me vengo arriba , mentira porque estoy de resacon :ouch:


----------



## Robopoli (21 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Me cago enla p... pero fueron estos también los de ENAGAS a 18 no y que recomendaban vender no ::::



Si lo miras por otro lado está manteniendo niveles como una campeona contra viento y marea


----------



## Janus (21 Jul 2014)

Jato es cura.


----------



## javiorz (21 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Me cago enla p... pero fueron estos también los de ENAGAS a 18 no y que recomendaban vender no ::::



Necesitan gente que quiera vender para ellos comprar, y si es barato mejor ::


----------



## Durmiente (21 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que me lo voy a creer , me vengo arriba , mentira porque estoy de resacon :ouch:



métele unos cortos y, cuando suba un poco, soy feliz.

---------- Post added 21-jul-2014 at 13:52 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Jato es cura.




¿Cómo dice usted?


----------



## Janus (21 Jul 2014)

vaya truñaco. El slide 9 es de traca.

http://www.fcc.es/fccweb/wcm/idc/groups/public/documents/document/mdaw/mdcy/~edisp/cscp089494.pdf


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Jul 2014)

Sobre Italia que comentaba esta mañana MMjr.
<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p><a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/Italy?src=hash">#Italy</a> industrial orders drop 2.5% (unadj) in May vs +6.2% in April. Biggest drop since Aug 2013 <a href="http://t.co/48NoZggslU">pic.twitter.com/48NoZggslU</a></p>&mdash; Global Markets Forum (@ReutersGMF) <a href="https://twitter.com/ReutersGMF/statuses/491154546505568256">julio 21, 2014</a></blockquote> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## ane agurain (21 Jul 2014)

el dax jugando con fuego


----------



## Robopoli (21 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> el dax jugando con fuego




Momento perfecto para rebotar con la apertura usana y que sea sólo una consolidación más 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (21 Jul 2014)

Janus dijo:


> vaya truñaco. El slide 9 es de traca.
> 
> http://www.fcc.es/fccweb/wcm/idc/groups/public/documents/document/mdaw/mdcy/~edisp/cscp089494.pdf



Pinta y colorea en estado puro


----------



## ane agurain (21 Jul 2014)

futuros usanos rojitos. tengo un ojo en ellos, y otro en los soportes de Fran


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Le recomendaría que le pusiera en el ignore..pero fijese, ya hasta se le echa de menos cuando no sale con algunos de sus operativas corti-largas trolling
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-jul-2014 at 13:08 ----------
> 
> ...




Se dice dick, whisky dick!
Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Janus (21 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Pinta y colorea en estado puro



El incremento de valor solo puede venir por rebalanceo del EV por venta de activos si les pagan bien. El negocio no vale porque se dedican a recoger mierda en las ciudades y a poner ladrillos.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Jul 2014)

Whisky Dick
1. a dick that's been jerked off so much and so often that it can no longer ejaculate during sex.

2. over training of the male reproductive system.

3. whisky is distilled from a beer like ferment. whisky dick is invoking the fact that both whisky it's self and whisky dick are a more potent version of their original nature. whisky through distillation whisky dick through way too much masturbation.

(note even though someone with whisky dick cannot ejaculate during sex they may still be extremely virile as they tent to produce precum more easily, which also contains sperm cells)
whisky dick
1. my boyfriend rocks me all night long but he never cums in me.

2. girl, don't even worry about it. it takes me 30 minutes to an hour at 40mph to blow my load.

"note. all previous entries that speak of erectile dysfunction are just mean spirited nonsense and are actually talking about drunk dick."


----------



## Janus (21 Jul 2014)

Vamos a levantar dicks.

[YOUTUBE]fEIQNTW4f8E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## docjones (21 Jul 2014)

A mi lo que me levanta es dolor de cabeza


----------



## Janus (21 Jul 2014)

docjones dijo:


> A mi lo que me levanta es dolor de cabeza



es porque te va la sangre a la cabeza y no donde debería ...... Siempre que quedará una viagra.


----------



## docjones (21 Jul 2014)

De AT ni idea, pero la cosa está lateral en el intradia, no?


----------



## ane agurain (21 Jul 2014)

docjones dijo:


> De AT ni idea, pero la cosa *está *lateral en el intradia, no?



estaba estaba ::


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jul 2014)

Pero aqui no había largos??, no era todo verde flor el viernes??


*BANG!!!*


----------



## ane agurain (21 Jul 2014)




----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jul 2014)

segunda pata bajista que nos lleva a los 9964 , como no estais a lo que debeis estar no os disteis cuen que el tramo 10420-10680 es un rebote del 38,2% fibonazi , tipico de los rallys en dos tramos :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (21 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> continuamos caminito de los 11566 y con ello la destruccion del ejercito de ejpertitos persigue precios :Aplauso:



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Hace un año?
Hace un mes?
Hace una semana?


NO.... el jueves pasado.


----------



## hombre-mosca (21 Jul 2014)

De momento ...
Gallo 1 - Mosca 0 ... A sus pies ... Con toda umildad... (que no es broma).


----------



## Janus (21 Jul 2014)

se ve movimiento en los mercados, es un back in the days.

[YOUTUBE]RNBqEJSjdjs[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 21-jul-2014 at 15:28 ----------

ojete calor para la banca italiana.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Hace un año?
> Hace un mes?
> ...



son insidias , insidiosillo :o


----------



## ane agurain (21 Jul 2014)

nadie durante el día ha cantado ninguna entrada o salida, no?


----------



## Janus (21 Jul 2014)

dentro de poco vais a conocer a un renovado Pandoro. De momento, adelanto con su tronca Pandora.

[YOUTUBE]7PBdFkSO4fY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Robopoli (21 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> nadie durante el día ha cantado ninguna entrada o salida, no?



Yo me estoy planteando la entrada en Corticeira otra vez pero tengo dudas :cook:


----------



## ane agurain (21 Jul 2014)

9600 al cierre, es casualmente un nivel, para los que miran ichi


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jul 2014)

eh amigos ha vuelto janus , rapido matemoslo


----------



## Janus (21 Jul 2014)

80 pipos para abajo en el SP?. Se huelen.


----------



## bertok (21 Jul 2014)

uufff el carbón jugando al límite


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jul 2014)




----------



## Topongo (21 Jul 2014)

Mas bien a por nuevos minimos históricos yo lo sigo porque muchos foreros andan dentro y es como algo mítico del hilo, pero a ver el siguente escalón 2,7x no? de anr hablo.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Jul 2014)

el hvei aguanta como un campeón... de momento


----------



## FranR (21 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Los niveles se dieron en Enero y el que mas o menos se acuerda...
> 
> USA nos da un susto sub 1900 a no mucho tardar (EMHO)





Janus dijo:


> 80 pipos para abajo en el SP?. Se huelen.



Se lleva avisando hace algo más de una semana... y lo de los bancos medianos por esos días también.


----------



## Plimo del jato (21 Jul 2014)

Mi plimo es drogaicto, las chelas le han derretido el celebro

Respeta a Janus el malote


----------



## Robopoli (21 Jul 2014)

Trolling épico y los usanos cierran verde o casi verde.
Luego vengo a por mi owned si eso.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jul 2014)

cuando rompa el 10420 se desatara el guanazo


----------



## FranR (21 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> el hvei aguanta como un campeón... de momento



Están negociando en nivel 1.... cuanto más ronden por ahí, más dura la caída.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Jul 2014)




----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jul 2014)

buena imagen ane :Aplauso:


----------



## ane agurain (21 Jul 2014)

Torres vuelve al Atleti, es la señal


----------



## Empatico (21 Jul 2014)

Confesiones de operadores de Bolsa


----------



## bertok (21 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Mas bien a por nuevos minimos históricos yo lo sigo porque muchos foreros andan dentro y es como algo mítico del hilo, pero a ver el siguente escalón 2,7x no? de anr hablo.



Estando por encima de los 5 leuros la veíamos en los 2,XX.

Poca fe de los siemprealcistas comprando por encima de los 5USD, 6USD y 7USD :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

En el putibex ocurrirá lo mismo y podremos alquilar autobuses para que gacelas pangalomeras puedan asistir a la JGA de sus inversiones a largo plazo y ejercer su poder sobre sus propiedades ::::::


----------



## Vivomuriente (21 Jul 2014)

Plimo del jato dijo:


> Mi plimo es drogaicto, las chelas le han derretido el celebro
> 
> Respeta a Janus el malote




Ayyy plimo que no se metan mas contigo, si se pasan nos avisas y les damos un duro correctivo


----------



## Topongo (21 Jul 2014)

La puta BME de las peores del IBEx
O cautela antes de resultados para luego subir disparados :: /RANKIA OFF
O nos van a meter una pandorada del 15 /BERTOK OFF


----------



## bertok (21 Jul 2014)

*La aparición de toda la familia jatuna es la señal definitiva del advenimiento del hapocalisis

Vaaaaaaaaaaamos coño*


----------



## bertok (21 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> La puta BME de las peores del IBEx
> O cautela antes de resultados para luego subir disparados :: /RANKIA OFF
> O nos van a meter una pandorada del 15 /BERTOK OFF



Podeis hacer lo que os salga del rabo, faltaría más :::::: pero ese doble techo me da malas vibraciones.


----------



## Topongo (21 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Podeis hacer lo que os salga del rabo, faltaría más :::::: pero ese doble techo me da malas vibraciones.



<32 es mi pastor.... digo stop....


----------



## ane agurain (21 Jul 2014)

parece que le dax ha saltado la directriz bajista a muy corto... se postpone el apocalipsis a mañana??


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jul 2014)




----------



## Muttley (21 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> *La aparición de toda la familia jatuna es la señal definitiva del advenimiento del hapocalisis
> 
> Vaaaaaaaaaaamos coño*



Aún no. Visitaremos los 12000 para que luego Pandoro se cebe. Ahí si que habrá escabechina como en 2012...de -3% diario.
Muchos hinversionistah particulares aún por entrar.::
Como decían en el bar kwai cuando era joven...hay sitio al fondo!!!!


----------



## ane agurain (21 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


>










van a tirar 90 puntos ne semana de resultados?


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> van a tirar 90 puntos ne semana de resultados?



Y los que le salgan del rabo...

si se ponen, se ponen...


----------



## bertok (21 Jul 2014)

Muttley dijo:


> Aún no. Visitaremos los 12000 para que luego Pandoro se cebe. Ahí si que habrá escabechina como en 2012...de -3% diario.
> Muchos hinversionistah particulares aún por entrar.::
> Como decían en el bar kwai cuando era joven...hay sitio al fondo!!!!



La situación es compleja y peligrosa.

Un poco más de caída y los arribistas se encontrarán con una corrección de 1000 pipos del putibex.

Ya le digo yo a usted que no hay estrategia de salida y se quedan como inversores a largo.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jul 2014)




----------



## ane agurain (21 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Y los que le salgan del rabo...
> 
> si se ponen, se ponen...



lo del dax ha sido una trollada, vuelta a romper para abajo

---------- Post added 21-jul-2014 at 08:16 ----------




bertok dijo:


> La situación es compleja y peligrosa.
> 
> Un poco más de caída y los arribistas se encontrarán con una corrección de 1000 pipos del putibex.
> 
> Ya le digo yo a usted que no hay estrategia de salida y se quedan como inversores a largo.



y entonces, cómo vamos a hacer que entre dinero para pillar?
debería rebotar un poquito con la semana de resultados y luego el macumba hispano

---------- Post added 21-jul-2014 at 08:19 ----------

El rescate del Costa Concordia inyecta más mil millones de euros a la economía italiana - EcoDiario.es

La riqueza de las familias subió el 26% hasta marzo y se afianza en máximos de 2006 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Janus (21 Jul 2014)

walk with me, my hand is your hand. Do not be afraid of goosebumpers.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jul 2014)




----------



## Robopoli (21 Jul 2014)

Que cruz de bajistillas... :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## bertok (21 Jul 2014)

Janus dijo:


> walk with me, my hand is your hand. Do not be afraid of goosebumpers.



háblame del coal usano paaaaayo, queremos de sabé.

te las voy a comprar con unos miserables bucks


----------



## Namreir (21 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> La situación es compleja y peligrosa.
> 
> Un poco más de caída y los arribistas se encontrarán con una corrección de 1000 pipos del putibex.
> 
> Ya le digo yo a usted que no hay estrategia de salida y se quedan como inversores a largo.



Hoyga usted, algunos llevamos dentro desde los 8.500 y mas felices que una perdiz.

El perido de deflacion al que nos adentramos va a destruir la sociedad tal cual la conocemos.

Estamos asistiendo al ocaso de una cultura y un estilo de vida.


----------



## Janus (21 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> háblame del coal usano paaaaayo, queremos de sabé.
> 
> te las voy a comprar con unos miserables bucks



mira a varios años vista. La vuelta no la pillas seguro y los precios son realmente buenos por el negocio implícito. En caso contrario, cuando quieras subirte porque el negocio no ofrece dudas de sostenibilidad .............. te dará miedo por la subida que lleva.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Jul 2014)

BME lleva 8 días creciendo justo justo justo por la misma directriz. que es la que viene de lejos








sin ajustar dividendo


----------



## bertok (21 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Hoyga usted, algunos llevamos dentro desde los 8.500 y mas felices que una perdiz.
> 
> El perido de deflacion al que nos adentramos va a destruir la sociedad tal cual la conocemos.
> 
> Estamos asistiendo al ocaso de una cultura y un estilo de vida.



Hoyga usted, algunos llevamos dentro desde los 8.500 y mas felices que una perdiz.

Me la suda pero siendo usted me alegra

El perido de deflacion al que nos adentramos va a destruir la sociedad tal cual la conocemos.

Así es

Estamos asistiendo al ocaso de una cultura y un estilo de vida.

Así es


----------



## Janus (21 Jul 2014)

El día del guano bursátil fue el 18/06. Anoten bien esa fecha porque ahí comenzó el ciclo.


----------



## bertok (21 Jul 2014)

Janus dijo:


> mira a varios años vista. La vuelta no la pillas seguro y los precios son realmente buenos por el negocio implícito. En caso contrario, cuando quieras subirte porque el negocio no ofrece dudas de sostenibilidad .............. te dará miedo por la subida que lleva.



Si tú no tienes miedo con la bajada que lleva (60% desde precios de compra) yo no tendré miedo con la subida :::::: Me lo has puesto a guevo :XX:

Recuerda el análisis que puse sobre el nivel de los 4,13 USD ::::::


----------



## Janus (21 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Si tú no tienes miedo con la bajada que lleva (60% desde precios de compra) yo no tendré miedo con la subida :::::: Me lo has puesto a guevo :XX:
> 
> Recuerda el análisis que puse sobre el nivel de los 4,13 USD ::::::



estás seguro que sabes el precio medio de compra?. :fiufiu:


El mercado juzga mi bolsillo, no lo hagas tú.


----------



## Namreir (21 Jul 2014)

Vicenç Navarro sobre ucrania, parece que no solo somos unos pocos tarados de burbuja. Para nada descarto una tercera guerra mundial (quizas ya estemos en ella), se ha teorizado mucho sobe la guerra como motor economico.




> Catedrático de Ciencias Políticas y Políticas Públicas. Universidad Pompeu Fabra, y Profesor de Public Policy. The Johns Hopkins University
> 
> *Estoy preocupado y francamente indignado con la cobertura mediática de la situación en Ucrania por parte de los mayores medios de comunicación españoles (incluyendo catalanes), que está alcanzando niveles dignos del Tea Party de EEUU*. Sé que es una acusación fuerte, pero me baso en el siguiente hecho. Cada mañana, cuando me levanto, leo algunos de los mayores rotativos de EEUU y de Europa, y luego leo la prensa española. Además de ello, tengo amigos en Alemania y en el este de Europa que publican en sus blogs lo que está ocurriendo en aquellos países. Y creo que es muy preocupante el enorme sesgo que aparece tanto en la prensa más importante basada en Madrid como en la basada en Barcelona, en las que se está demonizando al Presidente Putin como el responsable de lo que ocurre en Ucrania, atribuyéndole unas ansias expansionistas y un intervencionismo en aquel país que es la causa de la gran crisis que podría abocar a una guerra entre los países de la OTAN y Rusia para parar este expansionismo, liderada por el primero para parar las ansias imperialistas del segundo. Una campaña idéntica aparece en la televisión. Por ejemplo, el otro día en TV3 el “economista de la casa” explicó las consecuencias económicas que creará en Europa el imperialismo del Sr. Putin.
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (21 Jul 2014)

Janus dijo:


> estás seguro que sabes el precio medio de compra?. :fiufiu:



piramidaste por debajo de los 4 leuros y el primer tiro iba fuerte.

no me trolles que te meto plomo ::::::


----------



## Topongo (21 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> BME lleva 8 días creciendo justo justo justo por la misma directriz. que es la que viene de lejos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que estamos ahí en la puñetera cuerda y o es trolleada para que la gente salga/mos viendo lo que puede pasar, o nos están dando oportunidad de salir dignamente...


----------



## ane agurain (21 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Es que estamos ahí en la puñetera cuerda y o es trolleada para que la gente salga/mos viendo lo que puede pasar, o nos están dando oportunidad de salir dignamente...



ajustando dividendo hay aun margen de 1% para abajo. 32.20 +- aprox para hoy sería


de todas formas, con gowex y la no recomendacion de hoy, bastante fuerte parece


----------



## Namreir (21 Jul 2014)

Los que habeis nvertido en carbon usano vais a perder hasta los calzoncillos. En los proximos años, hasta el 2020 minimo, no va resucitar la industria, esta muerto y lo sabeis. Mientras la FED financie alegremente la produccion de gas va a haber gas en abundancia.

Huid insensatos.

http://www.eia.gov/petroleum/drilling/pdf/haynesville.pdf

http://www.eia.gov/petroleum/drilling/pdf/marcellus.pdf

http://www.eia.gov/petroleum/drilling/pdf/niobrara.pdf

http://www.eia.gov/petroleum/drilling/pdf/permian.pdf


----------



## Topongo (21 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ajustando dividendo hay aun margen de 1% para abajo. 32.20 +- aprox para hoy sería



Si lo decía teniendo en cuenta el de dividendo ajustado de ahí el 32 +1% aprox que le daré por si se pasan de la raya... ::


----------



## bertok (21 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Los que habeis nvertido en carbon usano vais a perder hasta los calzoncillos. En los proximos años, hasta el 2020 minimo, no va resucitar la industria, esta muerto y lo sabeis. Mientras la FED financie alegremente la produccion de gas va a haber gas en abundancia.
> 
> Huid insensatos.
> 
> ...



Hasta las elecciones van a recibir un montón de hostias negras.


----------



## atman (21 Jul 2014)

Pero no se pongan todos cortos, coño!!! que me van a terminan j*diendo la posición...!!!


----------



## Namreir (21 Jul 2014)

Cuando en los enlaces que os he puesto anteriormente se curcen las perdidas de losdidas de los pozos en activo (Legacy gas production change) con la produccion de los nuevos pozos (Production from new wells), sera el momento de entrar en el sector del carbon.

Estad atentos a la evolucion:

Petroleum & Other Liquids - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA) - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jul 2014)




----------



## Namreir (21 Jul 2014)

Y Renzi va camino de ser un bluff, como algunos habiamos predicho, que disfruten de zapaterrenzi los italianos.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Jul 2014)

La CNMV abre una investigación a BME por el 'caso Gowex' - elEconomista.es


Philips gana un 23,7% menos en el segundo trimestre - elEconomista.es

---------- Post added 21-jul-2014 at 08:44 ----------


----------



## Namreir (21 Jul 2014)

Y a ver como consiguen que reviva la economia en una sociedad en la que el consumo esta muerto, incinerado y sepultado a 20 metros bajo tierra. Las cenizas no consumen.

Cuando la productividad del trabajo crece por encima de la capacidad de consumo la deflacion se encarga de reajustar los desequilibrios.

---------- Post added 21-jul-2014 at 16:46 ----------

Bertok, en el fondo, es "un puto optimista de mierda" que nos esta sorbiendo el cerebro mostrandonos espejismos que nunca se daran, el futuro sera infinitamente peor.


----------



## Robopoli (21 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Y a ver como consiguen que reviva la economia en una sociedad en la que el consumo esta muerto, incinerado y sepultado a 20 metros bajo tierra. Las cenizas no consumen.
> 
> Cuando la productividad del trabajo crece por encima de la capacidad de consumo la deflacion se encarga de reajustar los desequilibrios.
> 
> ...



Llevamos mal los lunes, eh??


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Jul 2014)

[Youtube]CyIjrijfsJs[/youtube]







Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## atman (21 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Vicenç Navarro sobre ucrania, parece que no solo somos unos pocos tarados de burbuja. Para nada descarto una tercera guerra mundial (quizas ya estemos en ella), se ha teorizado mucho sobe la guerra como motor economico.



Je! Y sólo habla de la prensa yankie y la española... como vea los periódicos británicos o los holandeses... se caga allí mismito...


----------



## Topongo (21 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> La CNMV abre una investigación a BME por el 'caso Gowex' - elEconomista.es



Esto lo doy por descontado con las caidas de casi el 10% que se pegó despues del lio GOW, con lo cual si la cnmv no sanciona a BME... ienso:


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (21 Jul 2014)

Me voy del Sabadel antes que me haga un topongo. Ganancias mínimas del 3%, y pensar que no vendí a 2.60


----------



## atman (21 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Vicenç Navarro sobre ucrania, parece que no solo somos unos pocos tarados de burbuja. Para nada descarto una tercera guerra mundial (quizas ya estemos en ella), se ha teorizado mucho sobe la guerra como motor economico.



Je! Y sólo habla de la prensa yankie y la española... como vea los periódicos británicos o los holandeses... se caga allí mismito...

Por cierto, que el ejército de Ucrania son hermanitas de la caridad, que se dedican a decir por favor y gracias a las milicias prorrusas...

El número de hijosdeputa por metro cuadrado ni aumenta ni disminuye, sólo espera su momento.


----------



## Topongo (21 Jul 2014)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Me voy del Sabadel antes que me haga un topongo. Ganancias mínimas del 3%, y pensar que no vendí a 2.60



Has hecho un topongo perfecto, saliendo en rojo no es topongo....... yo me sali con un 5% verde....


----------



## bertok (21 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Y a ver como consiguen que reviva la economia en una sociedad en la que el consumo esta muerto, incinerado y sepultado a 20 metros bajo tierra. Las cenizas no consumen.
> 
> Cuando la productividad del trabajo crece por encima de la capacidad de consumo la deflacion se encarga de reajustar los desequilibrios.
> 
> ...



oiga, sabiendo que son ustedes unos putos flanders, les doy el guano en dosis muy livianas.

Si les contara lo que viene llorarían como nenazas y el miedo les atenazaría.

Hagan los deberes.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Jul 2014)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Me voy del Sabadel antes que me haga un topongo. Ganancias mínimas del 3%, y pensar que no vendí a 2.60


----------



## docjones (21 Jul 2014)

Muttley dijo:


> Aún no. Visitaremos los 12000 para que luego Pandoro se cebe. Ahí si que habrá escabechina como en 2012...de -3% diario.
> Muchos hinversionistah particulares aún por entrar.::
> Como decían en el bar kwai cuando era joven...hay sitio al fondo!!!!



Vamos al kwai, y al berberecho, y al palentino; y a lo hecho, pecho.

Siniestro Total dixit


----------



## Topongo (21 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Esto lo doy por descontado con las caidas de casi el 10% que se pegó despues del lio GOW, con lo cual si la cnmv no sanciona a BME... ienso:



Me cito para decir que al final pasará que será la ruleta rusa como ENG y la regulación, se ponen un par de castuzos más en BME y aquí no ha pasado nada...


----------



## Namreir (21 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Llevamos mal los lunes, eh??



Debe ser esa cosa llamada vacaciones.


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (21 Jul 2014)

Me parece que la pasta del Sabadel la meto en ANR, que está a 3,15. ::
Me tienta mucho. 
Dígame algo sargento!


----------



## ane agurain (21 Jul 2014)

dax 9597


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jul 2014)

A un pasito del guano...

ese que duele...


----------



## Ladrillófilo (21 Jul 2014)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-07-21/obamas-ukraine-update-live-feed

bobama en directo

Si leeis ZH os recuerdo que Rusia ha presentado pruebas, y China se ha pronunciado, dando a entender que con los Rusos (al menos eso entiendo yo)


----------



## Montegrifo (21 Jul 2014)

Dejaos de filosofar con el hapocalisis y poneos cortos con to lo gordo y veréis lo que creo que se esta cociendo este verano. Con la vuelta al cole volveremos a la recolección de gacelas que el horno todavía está a media carga pero mientras necesitan ir cargándose de gasolina para la función principal.


----------



## Muttley (21 Jul 2014)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Me parece que la pasta del Sabadel la meto en ANR, que está a 3,15. ::
> Me tienta mucho.
> Dígame algo sargento!



Aguante la posición en la trinchera. Cuando el SP500 haga lo que tiene que hacer.... el carbón bajará ya no por si misma...si no por inercia.

Ahora la única posición que cogería en USA es SPXU ::


----------



## Topongo (21 Jul 2014)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Me parece que la pasta del Sabadel la meto en ANR, que está a 3,15. ::
> Me tienta mucho.
> Dígame algo sargento!



Obviamente es el momento, minimos históricos y tal, simpre podrás piramidar






























::::::::::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Jul 2014)

Mucho guanerismo aquí. Vamos a colgar algo que insufle animos a los archistahhh

http://www.factset.com/websitefiles/PDFs/earningsinsight/earningsinsight_7.18.14


----------



## bertok (21 Jul 2014)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Me parece que la pasta del Sabadel la meto en ANR, que está a 3,15. ::
> Me tienta mucho.
> Dígame algo sargento!



Aprieta el culo y aguanta joer


----------



## ane agurain (21 Jul 2014)

http://rt.com/news/174412-malaysia-plane-russia-ukraine/


----------



## Robopoli (21 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Obviamente es el momento, minimos históricos y tal, simpre podrás piramidar
> 
> ::::::::::



Si es por el tema de mínimos históricos ya habrá tiempo de reengancharse ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Jul 2014)

Mucho volumen últimamente en el spxu...

ProShares UltraPro Short S&P500 ETF Chart - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## Muttley (21 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Mucho volumen últimamente en el spxu...
> 
> ProShares UltraPro Short S&P500 ETF Chart - Yahoo! Finance



Eso sí que son las grandes ligas...y este es su bateador


----------



## atman (21 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> http://rt.com/news/174412-malaysia-plane-russia-ukraine/



Cuidado con los servicios de propaganda rusos...


----------



## Krim (21 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Cuidado con los servicios de propaganda rusos...



NOOOOOOOOOO TÍO!! Que Rusos buenos, Putin Archipaladín de la Verdad y la Luz, ellos nunca hacen nada malo como los yankis y RT es el medio más fiable conocido por la Humanidad!! ::


----------



## ane agurain (21 Jul 2014)

yankis-judios-rusos etc.... todos en general
ascua-sardina


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (21 Jul 2014)

El SP parece querer darse la vuelta. A que lo terminan en verde...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (21 Jul 2014)

Bestinver se ha desecho este mes de 391.221 acciones de BME.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> NOOOOOOOOOO TÍO!! Que Rusos buenos, Putin Archipaladín de la Verdad y la Luz, ellos nunca hacen nada malo como los yankis y RT es el medio más fiable conocido por la Humanidad!! ::









Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Topongo (21 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Bestinver se ha desecho este mes de 391.221 acciones de BME.



Si y corporación alba creo ha comprado un griton... ::


----------



## ane agurain (21 Jul 2014)

pero qué subida es esta en el ibex?


----------



## Topongo (21 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pero qué subida es esta en el ibex?



JAto se habrá puesto corto....


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (21 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Si y corporación alba creo ha comprado un griton... ::



Si me dicen con que agencia compran te lo digo....

Top 5 Mensual Compra
Código	C-V	Compra
GPM MA	293.859	325.521
CMF MA	194.335	194.335
MOR MA	160.224	314.590
BRC MA	149.843	273.816
BBVA BI	139.240	177.276


----------



## Topongo (21 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Si me dicen con que agencia compran te lo digo....



Han comprado un 2% de BME por 60.000.000€ entiendo que unos 1800k de acciones

Los March apuestan por BME en pleno escándalo de Gowex y superan el 5% - Noticias de Inversión


----------



## bertok (21 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Han comprado un 2% de BME por 60.000.000€ entiendo que unos 1800k de acciones
> 
> Los March apuestan por BME en pleno escándalo de Gowex y superan el 5% - Noticias de Inversión



Los March son gente seria y divendera. No tienen mal ojo.

Pero hay que tener cautela, la pauta de precios está un poco comprometida.


----------



## LCIRPM (21 Jul 2014)

Y sesenta kilotones es mucha pasta para jugársela, estos no suelen ir tirando el dinero. (Aunque habrían prestado otros cinco al HdP de Genarín)

¿El último engaño de Jenaro? Banca March prestó 5 millones a Gowex a finales de junio - Noticias de Inversión

¡Y algunos con el dedo en el sell del porsicaso! No respetan ni el verano, leñe.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Jul 2014)

Out SLW +15% divergencias macumberas...(¿?)


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 Jul 2014)

¿No estáis hasta los güebs del 502 Bad Gateway?


----------



## atman (21 Jul 2014)

> As we reported earlier, the Kremlin now says that flight MH17 was "tailed" by a Ukrainian military Su-25 aircraft during much of its flight over Ukraine. As we pointed out, this claim may be physically impossible since Russia says that the Su-25 was consistently between 3 and 5 kilometers away from MH17, but the Su-25 can't fly high enough to have this claim make any sense.
> 
> *Well, today the Su-25 has been given some significant upgrades -- at least on Wikipedia. Several IP addresses that track back to central Moscow appear to have edited the maximum altitude of the Su-25 from 7 kilometers to 10 kilometers to match the flight path of MH17.*
> 
> ...



Go figure!

Haciendo cierto Due Diligence...

Si te vas a la wikipedia en español, y buscas Su-25, dice que su techo de vuelo son los 10.000 m. la última modificación se hizo el 17 julio. Y no tiene que ver con esto.

He buscado las versión del 29 de junio en inglés sobre el Su25 y efectivamente habla de un Techo de servicio de 7.000 m. y 5.000 m. en max weapons.

Wiki en alemán tambien dice 7.000 y lo mismo que en algunas versiones antiguas.


----------



## bertok (21 Jul 2014)

Janus ese carbón ....

ACI ya en mínimos históricos.

ANR y BTU hablando con el cancerbero para que le deje entrar por las puertas del infierno

ya tu sabes rey ...


----------



## ponzi (21 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Los March son gente seria y divendera. No tienen mal ojo.
> 
> Pero hay que tener cautela, la pauta de precios está un poco comprometida.



Y tienen caja neta. El valor de Alba esta los 50-55 eu por acción.
Otro holding que esta muy barato es Semapa, ademas se da la peculiaridad que no todos los ingresos de caja son declarados como beneficio

*free cash flow 286 mill*

CFO 373

- 

CAPEX 87

Mientras que contablemente solo declaran *146 mill* de beneficios

SEMAPA-SOCIEDADE DE INVESTIM (SQQ1:Frankfurt): Financial Statements - Businessweek


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Jul 2014)

pues no puedo enviar mensajes calopez........

parece quese ha solucinado


----------



## bertok (21 Jul 2014)

Poneos el pañal, durísimo baño de realidad

España hacia el suicidio (2) - Blogs de El Disparate Económico

*España hacia el suicidio (2)*

Cualquier persona o agente económico que pretenda comprender mínimamente la situación de nuestro país tiene que ser consciente de que *la totalidad de las grandes magnitudes macroeconómicas oficiales son falsas*. *La desviación puede llegar al doble en el caso de la mora bancaria o al 25% en el PIB.
*
La manipulación se inicia con el mandato de esa plaga bíblica llamada Rodríguez Zapatero. Su primera actuación le vino regalada por la incompetencia y la dejadez de Rodrigo Rato, que como iba de sobrado ni se molestó en urgir al INE sobre la aplicación de la nueva base 2000 de Contabilidad Nacional, que tenía que haberse realizado en 2003. Se hizo en 2004 y añadió de golpe 0,4 puntos al crecimiento. El cambio de mayor calado se produjo en 2005 con la nueva metodología de cálculo de la EPA, que redujo el paro automáticamente nada menos que en dos puntos, del 10,5% al 8,5%.

Sin embargo, todas estas manipulaciones se verían empalidecidas por lo ocurrido desde 2007 con el PIB. Aquí se ha llegado a límites inimaginables. Se trata de una cifra muy representativa de la magnitud del engaño, y que entiende hasta un niño de primaria: *el PIB 2007 ascendió a 1.053 billones de euros, y el de 2013, según este Gobierno de tramposos, es prácticamente igual, de 1.023 billones. Eso después de seis años de crisis con una tasa de paro que ha pasado del 8,3% en 2007 al 26,4% en 2013; con una destrucción de tejido productivo similar a la de la Guerra Civil; con una deuda pública PDE (1) 614.000 millones mayor y una deuda total (pasivos en circulación) de 840.000 millones superior (el 132,1% del PIB), y con una pérdida de valor de la vivienda, el suelo y los activos productivos de entre el 50 y el 80%.
*
Todos los estudios independientes y la propia contracción de las bases fiscales *llevan a la conclusión de que el PIB real es entre un 25 y un 30% inferior al oficial
*
Es decir, el indigente mental Rodríguez Zapatero tenía razón: no ha habido ninguna crisis. Pero la realidad es muy otra: todos los estudios independientes y la propia contracción de las bases fiscales llevan a la conclusión de que el PIB real es entre un 25 y un 30% inferior al oficial, lo que explica lo inexplicable: una caída de los ingresos públicos de 70.000 millones, algo que no se ha producido ni de lejos en ningún otro país de la UE. De ahí el saqueo masivo a las familias, ya que el sistema fiscal más extractivo de Europa no da para más, porque las bases son mucho más reducidas. Y, desde el PIB, todo lo demás. Durão Barroso ha acusado explícitamente antes de irse (lo podías haber dicho antes, ¡pedazo de inútil!) de que el BdE mintió en todo durante toda la crisis, algo archisabido. El WSJ acaba de 'descubrir' que la mora bancaria real es el doble de la oficial (a buenas horas: lo hemos escrito y demostrado aquí continuamente). 

Las cifras de déficit de la Comunidad Valenciana son falsas, dicen ahora los artistas de Eurostat. Algo dicho y redicho aquí con pelos y señales porque servidor tenía las cifras de la sanidad y de mil cosas. *¿Y qué pasa con las de Castilla-La Mancha y las de Andalucía, y las de Montoro?* Quizá es mucho trabajo comprobarlas también para los chicos de la rue de la Loi, que están como locos por irse de vacaciones. Y así todo lo demás. En resumen, las cifras de contabilidad nacional, de déficit público, de mora bancaria, de paro, de deuda, de todo, son absolutamente falsas, así que voy a otra cosa, que es lo que afecta directamente al bienestar de las familias y a su incierto futuro.

*El hundimiento del ahorro y de la renta disponible
*
Lo que los españoles perciben en sus hogares cada día, lo que afecta directamente al bienestar y a su porvenir, tiene que ver con otras cifras diferentes, y es de eso de lo que quiero hablar. No deseo perder el tiempo en explicar que *el PIB no está creciendo, sino decreciendo; que la mora bancaria no es la oficial, sino el doble, y que, si hacemos caso al último informe de Bank of America/Merrill Lynch, el volumen de activos dudosos de la banca española asciende a 433.000 millones de euros o el 43% del PIB*, que es ya para cortarse las venas. Y ahora Jens Wiedmann, presidente del Bundesbank, acaba de alertar esta semana en España sobre los títulos de deuda española en manos de la banca –que han subido un 74% con Rajoy y alcanzan la cifra de 288.000 millones–, que se consideran libres de riesgo y no lo son, por lo que deberían ser ponderados. Y aunque todo esto son los cimientos de la ruina de España, no es de lo que voy a tratar hoy.

Lo verdaderamente relevante por lo devastador para el bienestar y el futuro de las familias son las “cuentas trimestrales no financieras de los sectores institucionales” del primer trimestre de 2014 que acaba de publicar el INE, y que muestran lo inimaginable: *la renta disponible de las familias se está hundiendo a una tasa trimestral anualizada de nada menos que del 10,8%, la mayor de toda la serie histórica, y el ahorro ha caído por primera vez desde el año 2000 (comienzo de la serie) un -1,9% trimestral o un -7,9% anualizado. Esto, queridos lectores, es el apocalipsis para los hogares españoles*. Y, entonces, ¿cómo es posible que estos expoliadores, ineptos y corruptos que nos gobiernan digan que todo va a mejor y que nos estamos recuperando?

Para mantener su nivel de vida las familias tuvieron que desahorrar, algo que jamás había sucedido desde que se inició la actual serie contable hace 14 años

*Todas las rentas primarias, es decir, las que remuneran el trabajo y el capital, han caído respecto al trimestre anterior. Las remuneraciones medias percibidas por los asalariados bajaron un 0,4%. Más aún, descendieron las rentas netas de la propiedad percibidas, un 22,7% respecto al mismo trimestre de 2013. También el volumen neto de rentas secundarias se redujo tanto como el 3,3% en las prestaciones recibidas (pensiones y desempleo fundamentalmente, cuando estos miserables aseguraron que nunca bajarían). A ello se unió una bajada del 27,8% del saldo neto de otras transferencias corrientes recibidas. Como consecuencia, la renta disponible volvió a disminuir un 2,7% en el primer trimestre, el equivalente al 10,8% elevado a la tasa anual*. 

Por ello, para mantener su nivel de vida las familias tuvieron que desahorrar, algo que jamás había sucedido desde que se inició la actual serie contable hace 14 años. En consecuencia, los hogares gastaron 2.987 millones de euros más de lo que ingresaron, es decir, el desahorro fue de -2.987 millones de euros, frente a los 4.036 del primer trimestre de 2013. Pero no se crean que esto acaba aquí. Las pensiones y los subsidios de desempleo van a seguir reduciéndose sin pausa y, en cuanto al sector público, el trío Montoro, Báñez y Nadal acaba de acordar lo que eufemísticamente denominan “pautas en materia salarial y de contención del gasto en el sector público”, que no se refiere a reducir asesores que no asesoran, coches oficiales o los enjambres de enchufados, nada de eso. Se refiere al recorte del poder adquisitivo de las personas que verdaderamente trabajan en Renfe, en Correos, la Agencia EFE, la SEPI, etc. Unos 150.000 empleados verán reducirse sistemáticamente su poder adquisitivo desde ya.

*Nada se dice, naturalmente, de las más de 3.000 empresas públicas, chiringuitos y canonjías autonómicas y locales donde sestean cientos de miles de familiares, amigos y correligionarios*. *Si esto es una recuperación, que baje Dios y lo vea*. Estos miserables que nos gobiernan carecen totalmente de empatía con la clase media que los sostiene y los más desfavorecidos: no tienen perdón ni de los hombres ni de Dios, porque todas estas medidas tienen como objetivo mantener a cientos de miles de enchufados, golfos y corruptos, un modelo de Estado disparatado que sólo conviene a sus canallescos intereses. Y ahora viene Mas con el cazo, como ya dije la semana pasada, a cambiar referéndum por financiación.

*La economía empeora y la deuda bate récords
*
El análisis mencionado de contabilidad trimestral muestra que la economía nacional tuvo una necesidad de financiación frente al resto del mundo de 7.057 millones de euros en el primer trimestre de 2014, lo que supera en un 77% a la correspondiente al primer trimestre del año anterior (3.075 millones). 

Esta mayor necesidad de financiación tuvo su origen en un peor comportamiento tanto del saldo del intercambio de bienes y servicios como de la balanza de rentas y transferencias corrientes y de capital con el resto del mundo, situación que ha continuado empeorando en abril y mayo con caídas de las exportaciones de -3,7 y del -1,3% respectivamente. Mientras, las importaciones han crecido un 2,3% en los primeros cinco meses de 2014 y un 7% en mayo. Y, ya el colmo, se trata de importaciones de bienes de consumo, no de bienes de inversión. O sea, el motor de nuestra economía, según el Gobierno, sigue funcionando pero macha atrás.

La reducción del paro se debe esencialmente a que la población activa está disminuyendo: unos han emigrado y otros (unos 600.000) están desencantados y han dejado de buscar trabajo

*Por lo que se refiere al paro, su reducción se debe esencialmente a que la población activa está disminuyendo: unos han emigrado y otros (unos 600.000) están desencantados y han dejado de buscar trabajo, por lo que no figuran como parados, sino como inactivos*. Finalmente está la trampa de dar las cifras brutas en lugar de desestacionalizadas, que es lo único representativo. "Por ejemplo, en junio el número de parados registrados descendió en 122.700, la cifra más alta de lo que va de año, pero en términos desestacionalizados el descenso fue de unos 16.000, según el Ministerio de Economía, notablemente menor que el que se produjo de media en los 10 meses anteriores", ha dicho Ángel Laborda (2). Una estadística mucho más fiable que la del paro registrado que nadie se toma en serio es la de afiliaciones a la Seguridad Social (y cada trimestre la EPA). “El dato original o bruto dio un aumento de 56.600, pero en cifras desestacionalizadas por la propia Seguridad Social dicho aumento se quedó en unas 9.000, muy por debajo de la media de 41.000 de los cinco primeros meses del año” (2).

Y en lo que se refiere a la deuda, esta se encuentra fuera de control. Está creciendo al frenético ritmo anual de 90.000 millones de euros, lo que hipoteca el futuro no sólo de las cuentas públicas, sino ante todo y sobre todo de varias generaciones de españoles. La deuda pública parcial o PDE ha llegado en mayo a 996.983 millones de euros. De hecho, *la deuda computable ha experimentado una escalada sin precedentes durante el gobierno de Rajoy: 260.000 millones de euros adicionales en 29 meses, 8.966 millones de euros al mes, una auténtica salvajada que tendrán que pagar nuestros hijos y nietos, y que arruinará sus vidas para siempre*. Y como guinda del pastel, dentro de los últimos indicadores macroeconómicos no manipulables, el crecimiento del consumo de energía eléctrica en junio fue del 0%, el consumo aparente de cemento hasta mayo cayó otro 4,3% frente al 2,9 del tercer trimestre, el índice de producción industrial (IPI) de mayo en contra de todo pronóstico retrocedió un 0,7% respecto a abril, y la utilización de la capacidad productiva bajó al 74,9% frente al 75,6% el trimestre anterior.

Peor aún si cabe por lo que supone para casi nueve millones de españoles es que el sistema de pensiones, tal y como estaba reflejado en todos los estudios actuariales, ha entrado en una espiral imparable de quiebra. *Este año el agujero de las pensiones se estima en 18.168 millones de euros, pero con toda seguridad será superior*. Sin embargo, el problema no es sólo esta cifra, que también, sino que el agujero está creciendo exponencialmente. Desde 2012 las cotizaciones ya no alcanzan para cubrir los pagos, y se ha pasado de un déficit de 5.785 millones en 2012 a 8.624 millones en 2013, y a una estimación de más de 18.000 en 2014. Las actuales pensiones se verán drásticamente recortadas, y esto no es un juicio de valor, son matemáticas.

Ante esta realidad sangrante para la mayoría de los españoles, ¿en cuánto dicen estos trileros que está creciendo el PIB? No se preocupen, porque el PIB va a subir un 4% de golpe y porrazo. Han decidido incorporar al mismo una estimación de las actividades ilegales: consumo de drogas y prostitución. Y en cuanto al empleo, con trabajos temporales de 500 euros, la próxima EPA mostrará lo que quiera el señorito. ¿Cuál es la solución? *Pasó el tiempo de las reformas, llegó el de la ruptura y la rendición de cuentas. El régimen actual y el modelo de Estado que lo sustenta deben ser destruidos, y los responsables del desastre procesados*. Parafraseando al viejo Catón: "Oligarchia politica delenda est". Pero de esto hablaré con la inestimable ayuda de mi maestro Antonio García Trevijano la próxima semana.

(1) Protocolo de Déficit Excesivo, una convención contable de los burócratas de Bruselas que no recoge la totalidad de las deudas, pero es la que aparece en todos los medios.

(2) Ángel Laborda, director de Coyuntura de FUNCAS.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Jul 2014)

bertok siempre tan positivo...


----------



## bertok (21 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> bertok siempre tan positivo...



información para poder tomar decisiones.

donde unos ven un artículo exagerado + falaz propio del compromiso de escribir semanalmente un vómito falso de apocalipsis .... otros ven datos preocupantes que tienen que ver con la sostenibilidad en el medio plazo.


----------



## egarenc (21 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Poneos el pañal, durísimo baño de realidad









tremendo testimonio :8:


----------



## Topongo (21 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> información para poder tomar decisiones.
> 
> donde unos ven un artículo exagerado + falaz propio del compromiso de escribir semanalmente un vómito falso de apocalipsis .... otros ven datos preocupantes que tienen que ver con la sostenibilidad en el medio plazo.



Es que reino de España y sostenibilidad a medio plazo en la misma frase.....

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (21 Jul 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> tremendo testimonio :8:



El testimonio es tremendo y no está falto de razón.
El país está como está, se va al carajo, y se profundiza hacia una sociedad de 2 clases: la esclava, por sus deudas o dependencia de un 3º para conseguir un salario básico, y la libre, por su dinero o por su capacidad de crear su propio trabajo.

Equivocar la macroeconomía con la situación de las bolsas es un error, muy típico de gente que no ve más allá de la penumbra de su cueva. Ya sabéis, esa gente de letras...

Por mucho que les pese a algunos, y aunque siempre se podrá decir que alguna empresa está ahí por interés político y no porque se lo merezca, el IBEX contiene lo mejor de este país. 
Comparar la situación de esas 35 empresas con el resto, es como salir de un desfile de modelos, bellezones por todos los lados, para ponerte en la cola de la pescadería llena de jubiladas en chandal.

Por lo demás, lo de siempre, los oseznos hiperactivos siguen a ritmo de miles de post al mes, eyaculando precozmente cuando ven el rojo. 
Esperando ese futuro negro de películas de zombis, donde ellos se creen los survivors. Una forma de proyectar su incapacidad para darse cuenta que, incluso ahora mismo, el que es *superviviente de verdad* es capaz de leer la situación presente y seguir llenando la hucha de los ahorros... mientras ellos se preguntan porque la vida no es como quieren 

pues nada, que se sigan pasando la vida buscando en internet gráficas que ni entienden, pero como apuntan pa bajo les valen :XX: :XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Jul 2014)

Pero si al tema de la cloaca patria le añadimos la fragilidad de la economía global ... :fiufiu:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Algas (21 Jul 2014)

Pues pandoro parece taaaan majo... 

[YOUTUBE]F2BlNeYikmM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tono (21 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero si al tema de la cloaca patria le añadimos la fragilidad de la economía global ... :fiufiu:
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



la economía global no son los mercados

el ejemplo que he puesto, es como comparar lo que ves en la calle con lo que ves en en un desfile de modelos


----------



## egarenc (21 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> El testimonio es tremendo y no está falto de razón.
> El país está como está, se va al carajo, y se profundiza hacia una sociedad de 2 clases: la esclava, por sus deudas o dependencia de un 3º para conseguir un salario básico, y la libre, por su dinero o por su capacidad de crear su propio trabajo.
> 
> Equivocar la macroeconomía con la situación de las bolsas es un error, muy típico de gente que no ve más allá de la penumbra de su cueva. Ya sabéis, esa gente de letras...:XX: :XX::XX:




el problema sabes cual es? que aunque seas de la segunda clase, no puedes vivir ajeno a lo que va a venir, viviendo en una burbuja de cristal (a no ser que abandones el país). Al final, en países en que se producen esas diferencias sociales, aumenta la violencia, la inseguridad y eso al final acaba repercutiendote seas de la clase que seas. Bueno, a los politicos no porque ya hace años que si que viven en esa burbuja. 
Mi madre tiene familia en Colombia y lo de los atracos en semáforos y pagar por tener coches blindados estaba al orden del día...ellos lo veían normal....espero que mis hijos de aqui a unos años no tengan la misma visión viviendo en este país.


----------



## bertok (21 Jul 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> el problema sabes cual es? que aunque seas de la segunda clase, no puedes vivir ajeno a lo que va a venir, viviendo en una burbuja de cristal (a no ser que abandones el país). Al final, en países en que se producen esas diferencias sociales, aumenta la violencia, la inseguridad y eso al final acaba repercutiendote seas de la clase que seas. Bueno, a los politicos no porque ya hace años que si que viven en esa burbuja.
> Mi madre tiene familia en Colombia y lo de los atracos en semáforos y pagar por tener coches blindados estaba al orden del día...ellos lo veían normal....espero que mis hijos de aqui a unos años no tengan la misma visión viviendo en este país.



Cada uno entiende la información como es capaz, con todas sus implicaciones y consecuencias.

Si conoces o intuyes lo que viene y tienes la fortuna de prepararte o al menos no tomar decisiones que te comprometan, eso tienes ganado.

El 95% de la población no tiene esa opción.
El 4% de los listillos terminan sobrepasados por su soberbia, siempre mala consejera.
Sólo queda opción para el 1% :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Cada uno escribe su diario y recorre su camino

---------- Post added 21-jul-2014 at 18:20 ----------

¿alguien sabe si BME dió dividendo el 7 de Julio 2014?


----------



## Tono (21 Jul 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> el problema sabes cual es? que aunque seas de la segunda clase, no puedes vivir ajeno a lo que va a venir, viviendo en una burbuja de cristal (a no ser que abandones el país). Al final, en países en que se producen esas diferencias sociales, aumenta la violencia, la inseguridad y eso al final acaba repercutiendote seas de la clase que seas. Bueno, a los politicos no porque ya hace años que si que viven en esa burbuja.
> Mi madre tiene familia en Colombia y lo de los atracos en semáforos y pagar por tener coches blindados estaba al orden del día...ellos lo veían normal....espero que mis hijos de aqui a unos años no tengan la misma visión viviendo en este país.



he pasado el fin de semana con familia que vive en Francia. Lo que me cuentan:

Paris tiene zonas equiparables a Río de Janeiro, donde no se te ocurra parar en un semáforo con el coche abierto... Marsella disfruta de asesinatos diarios como si fuera Ciudad Juárez... millones de personas ya están viviendo de salarios sociales, son varias generaciones ni-ni... y el odio crece entre los que disfrutan de una vida acomodada, a base de trabajar y pagar impuestos, y de los parásitos sociales que se niegan trabajar... 
Curiosamente:
- De los políticos no hablan por hastío. No creen en ellos. 
- Tienen toda su fé en los sindicatos, que sí defienden al trabajador y son capaces de coger por los huevos a toda la patulada política en cuanto se les ocurre tocar derechos.


----------



## juanfer (21 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Cada uno entiende la información como es capaz, con todas sus implicaciones y consecuencias.
> 
> Si conoces o intuyes lo que viene y tienes la fortuna de prepararte o al menos no tomar decisiones que te comprometan, eso tienes ganado.
> 
> ...



Centeneitor da opinión a partir de los datos que tiene. Yo pienso que la realidad puede ser aun peor. 

Hay dos realidades la que nos quieren pintar y la que hay.

El tiempo se acaba y no podrán esconderlo durante tanto tiempo, ni draghi podrá aguantarlo mucho mas.


----------



## Tono (21 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Cada uno entiende la información como es capaz, con todas sus implicaciones y consecuencias.
> 
> Si conoces o intuyes lo que viene y tienes la fortuna de prepararte o al menos no tomar decisiones que te comprometan, eso tienes ganado.
> 
> ...





y esas estadísticas y números son de cosecha propia?

* Bertok's Survivors research*


:XX::XX::XX:

alguno ya no sabe ni lo que se inventa, de tanto pasar la vida en un foro

qué bueno, pero qué grande eres Bertok 

lo voy a citar para la posteridad, que esto es memorable :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> la economía global no son los mercados
> 
> el ejemplo que he puesto, es como comparar lo que ves en la calle con lo que ves en en un desfile de modelos



Claro, esta vez es diferente


----------



## bertok (21 Jul 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Centeneitor da opinión a partir de los datos que tiene. Yo pienso que la realidad puede ser aun peor.
> 
> Hay dos realidades la que nos quieren pintar y la que hay.
> 
> El tiempo se acaba y no podrán esconderlo durante tanto tiempo, ni draghi podrá aguantarlo mucho mas.



No creo que sea mucho peor.

No queda tanto para que metan mano en las pensiones y para que un rebrote de problemas internacionales ponga contra la cuerdas la financiación del reino de españa.

Ahí veremos.

---------- Post added 21-jul-2014 at 19:00 ----------

El BBVA se queda con Catalunya Banc | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## Tono (21 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Claro, esta vez es diferente



diferente de qué?

macroeconomía y bolsa son mundos en distintas dimensiones, a veces se correlaccionan, la mayor parte de la veces divergen

en la bolsa no hay miseria ni pobreza como en la vida real, sólo quiebra o triunfo de las empresas.

es que no sé ya cómo explicar algo que me parece claro...:

vamos a ver: PORTUGAL... en quiebra, intervenido, lleno de pobreza e inmigración, salarios de mierda, sólo hay pobres y caciques terratenientes, la clase media ha desaparecido. 

¿La bolsa portuguesa ha hecho catacrock con todos los valores arrasados al alimón?... Ponzi te puede decir varios valores portugueses que van como un tiro, por su buena gestión, capacidad de exportación, etc. Son un pequeño remanso de riqueza dentro de un mundo de pobreza.

Aplica el mismo cuento a la bolsa española y a sus valores. O a USA.


----------



## egarenc (21 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> he pasado el fin de semana con familia que vive en Francia. Lo que me cuentan:
> 
> Paris tiene zonas equiparables a Río de Janeiro, donde no se te ocurra parar en un semáforo con el coche abierto... Marsella disfruta de asesinatos diarios como si fuera Ciudad Juárez... millones de personas ya están viviendo de salarios sociales, son varias generaciones ni-ni... y el odio crece entre los que disfrutan de una vida acomodada, a base de trabajar y pagar impuestos, y de los parásitos sociales que se niegan trabajar...
> Curiosamente:
> ...



no te digo yo que no, habría que ver los datos sobre violencia y delitos que los cuerpos de seguridad de aquí guardan tan cautelosamente, quiero decir con esto que nos enteramios de la mitad de cosas de las que en realidad suceden, eso dicho por un urbano que conozco. Por otra parte, estamos mal....si miras de abajo a arriba, encontrarás antes a Ejpain


----------



## bertok (21 Jul 2014)

Mañana habrá movimiento el carbón

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/peabody-energy-btu-earnings-miss-185659546.html

Los cuidatas son unos artistas. Tanto BTU como ANR esperan las noticias pegaditos al soporte de su mínimo del último año.


----------



## Durmiente (21 Jul 2014)

La verdad es que el país entero da bastante asquito. ¿Qué vamos a decir?

Es un país sin futuro, donde lo mejor que se puede hacer ahora mismo es adquirir formación suficiente para abandonarlo.

No hay proyectos y no hay ilusiones.

Ya no hay gente soñando. Los sueños se los ha quedado el sindicalista ese que han pillado ccon un reloj de 10.000€.

El enchufismo llevado a su máximo exponente.

Y la ineptitud que obtiene más votos que nadie en las urnas ... UNA Y OTRA VEZ.

¿Soluciones? Lo peor de todo es que no hay soluciones (no me digais que los de PODEMOS plantean algo que no sea la mera ilusióon del populismo).

Lo único que nos queda es ver CUÁNTO TIEMPO VAMOS A SOBREVIVIR... como la ilusión de los judíos en los campos de concentración: conque amanezca un día más, es bastante.

(/MODE optimista off)


----------



## egarenc (21 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> No creo que sea mucho peor.
> 
> No queda tanto para que metan mano en las pensiones y para que un rebrote de problemas internacionales ponga contra la cuerdas la financiación del reino de españa.
> 
> ...



la hucha no da mucho más de si, a finales de 2012 tenía 63kM€, en Julio de 2014 dicen que 53kM€, esperaran a que esté a 0 para hacer alguna cosa? bueno, supongo que para después de las elecciones, claro.


----------



## nicklessss (21 Jul 2014)

Janus dijo:


> El día del guano bursátil fue el 18/06. Anoten bien esa fecha porque ahí comenzó el ciclo.



One more goldman in the city...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Jul 2014)

No, si ya se que en el nuevo paradigma cocacola ganará más dinero aunque venda menos refrescos o ibm menos ordenadores, ya que la FED siempre estará ahí para prestarles dinero barato para que recompren acciones y la gacelada se crea más rica. En el nuevo paradigma los bancos no necesitaran prestar dinero con intereses para retribuir a sus accionistas ya que los bancos centrales irán inyectando liquidez ad-infinitum. ¿Que quiebre el mayor banco de Portugal es problema? No en el nuevo paradigma!!!!!! Que sin el boe los bancos del ibex (y casi todo el menos un par que se salvan) estaría en quiebra es problema? Repitan conmigo: No en el nuevo paradigma!!!!! Que España necesite endeudarse un 6% anual para crecer un 1.5% es problema??? No en el nuevo paradigma!!!! Problemas demográficos en occidente? Paro? Energia? Polución?

All together!!!!

No en el nuevo paradigma!!!! 

El crash vendrá cuando estalle la burbuja de deuda, que tengan cuidadito a ver si se lleva por delante un par de divisas. Lo que está claro, imho, es que estos estándares de vida no se volverán a ver.





Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Tono (21 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Mañana habrá movimiento el carbón
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/peabody-energy-btu-earnings-miss-185659546.html
> 
> Los cuidatas son unos artistas. Tanto BTU como ANR esperan las noticias pegaditos al soporte de su mínimo del último año.



atento, atento, la cosa está a punto de caramelo... 
guarde liquidez para cuando llegue la hora o se perderá la ocasión de su vida :baba:

dentro con todo lo gordo cuando llegue el momento y si sale un x0 no pasa ná...
...siempre puede comprar un pico y una pala y eso que se ahorra en gimnasio

:XX::XX:


----------



## bertok (21 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> La verdad es que el país entero da bastante asquito. ¿Qué vamos a decir?
> 
> Es un país sin futuro, donde lo mejor que se puede hacer ahora mismo es adquirir formación suficiente para abandonarlo.
> 
> ...



Hombre amigo, al menos la crisis ha sido muy larga y ha dado tiempo para poder tomar decisiones. Durante 6 años se han podido hacer cosas para mejorar las economías familiares, cada uno en la suya. Unos con más posibilidades y otros con menos posibilidades aunque la clave estaría en las deudas.

En españa hay una parte, pequeña que vive mejor que nunca y con más comodidad y sin molestias de la mal llamada clase media que sólo entorpecían llenando teatros, restaurantes, ....

El resto están sentenciados a trabajar para pagar deudas y disfrutar de los no-servicios y no-pensiones que regalará el estado.


----------



## Tono (21 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No, si ya se que en el nuevo paradigma cocacola ganará más dinero aunque venda menos refrescos o ibm menos ordenadores, ya que la FED siempre estará ahí para prestarles dinero barato para que recompren acciones y la gacelada se crea más rica. En el nuevo paradigma los bancos no necesitaran prestar dinero con intereses para retribuir a sus accionistas ya que los bancos centrales irán inyectando liquidez ad-infinitum. ¿Que quiebre el mayor banco de Portugal es problema? No en el nuevo paradigma!!!!!! Que sin el boe los bancos del ibex (y casi todo el menos un par que se salvan) estaría en quiebra es problema? Repitan conmigo: No en el nuevo paradigma!!!!! Que España necesite endeudarse un 6% anual para crecer un 1.5% es problema??? No en el nuevo paradigma!!!! Problemas demográficos en occidente? Paro? Energia? Polución?
> 
> All together!!!!
> 
> ...



Vale Pirata. Tienes razón, todo el occidente se hundirá por el colapso de su propia deuda. Y los libros de historia dirán : fueron tan tontos que se prestaron su dinero a sí mismos y se arruinaron :XX:

Y vendrán los árabes con sus petrodólares y se comprarán Granada que pasará a ser un nuevo califato y la Alhambrá volverá a ser un enorme harén.

Vete comprando unas babuchas. 

There's no fate. ::


----------



## bertok (21 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No, si ya se que en el nuevo paradigma cocacola ganará más dinero aunque venda menos refrescos o ibm menos ordenadores, ya que la FED siempre estará ahí para prestarles dinero barato para que recompren acciones y la gacelada se crea más rica. En el nuevo paradigma los bancos no necesitaran prestar dinero con intereses para retribuir a sus accionistas ya que los bancos centrales irán inyectando liquidez ad-infinitum. ¿Que quiebre el mayor banco de Portugal es problema? No en el nuevo paradigma!!!!!! Que sin el boe los bancos del ibex (y casi todo el menos un par que se salvan) estaría en quiebra es problema? Repitan conmigo: No en el nuevo paradigma!!!!! Que España necesite endeudarse un 6% anual para crecer un 1.5% es problema??? No en el nuevo paradigma!!!! Problemas demográficos en occidente? Paro? Energia? Polución?
> 
> All together!!!!
> 
> ...



Se te ha olvidado poner que ya no hay ciclos )))

Eso ya se ha escuchado antes.


----------



## egarenc (21 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No, si ya se que en el nuevo paradigma cocacola ganará más dinero aunque venda menos refrescos o ibm menos ordenadores, ya que la FED siempre estará ahí para prestarles dinero barato para que recompren acciones y la gacelada se crea más rica. En el nuevo paradigma los bancos no necesitaran prestar dinero con intereses para retribuir a sus accionistas ya que los bancos centrales irán inyectando liquidez ad-infinitum. ¿Que quiebre el mayor banco de Portugal es problema? No en el nuevo paradigma!!!!!! Que sin el boe los bancos del ibex (y casi todo el menos un par que se salvan) estaría en quiebra es problema? Repitan conmigo: No en el nuevo paradigma!!!!! Que España necesite endeudarse un 6% anual para crecer un 1.5% es problema??? No en el nuevo paradigma!!!! Problemas demográficos en occidente? Paro? Energia? Polución?
> 
> All together!!!!
> 
> ...



millones de españoles sin trabajo y pasando necesidad, pero aplaudiendo con las orejas que sus equipos de fumbol se gastan millonadas en jugadores que muerden o semidesconocidos hace un par de meses? Es problema?

no en el nuevo paradijjjma.

James Rodríguez ya es del Real Madrid y por la friolera de 80 millones de euros :: Fútbol :: 24por7

Bartomeu: «Luis Suárez no ha costado más de 85 millones» - ABC.es


----------



## Tono (21 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


>



eso está bien, un signo de madurez es irse conociendo a uno mismo

Bertok, eres la caña

Sin tí y el gato que sería de este hilo. 

no nos abandones nunca :X

---------- Post added 21-jul-2014 at 21:44 ----------




egarenc dijo:


> millones de españoles sin trabajo y pasando necesidad, pero aplaudiendo con las orejas que sus equipos de fumbol se gastan millonadas en jugadores que muerden o semidesconocidos hace un par de meses? Es problema?
> 
> no en el nuevo paradijjjma.
> 
> ...



Y lo que se han gastado los del Madrid en James? 
Dicen por ahí que es para sustituir a Ronaldo, que lo tienen que mandar al desguace aunque no se haya amortizado.

Son ciclos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Vale Pirata. Tienes razón, todo el occidente se hundirá por el colapso de su propia deuda. Y los libros de historia dirán : fueron tan tontos que se prestaron su dinero a sí mismos y se arruinaron :XX:
> 
> Y vendrán los árabes con sus petrodólares y se comprarán Granada que pasará a ser un nuevo califato y la Alhambrá volverá a ser un enorme harén.
> 
> ...









http://www.eleconomista.es/empresas...rragona-por-65-millones.html#.Kku8YYamZtnhqMJ

http://www.eleconomista.es/empresas...Madrid-por-60-millones-.html#.Kku8qWYbEB4A5d3

Poco a poco ya lo están haciendo con toda España.... :fiufiu:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## The Hellion (21 Jul 2014)

Paradigma del bueno


----------



## Tono (21 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El fondo Qatari Diar compra el puerto deportivo de Tarragona por 65 millones - elEconomista.es
> 
> Qatar compra el Hotel Intercontinental de Madrid por 60 millones de euros - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...



:no::no:

con toda España no, la mierda te la van a dejar a tí

se quedan con lo bueno de España porque está barato

coca-cola no consumirás, pero energía sí

y para que voy a repetir mil veces lo mismo... puedes ver el futuro con sólo mirar las domiciliaciones de tu cuenta... esos gastos que suben y suben y que no puedes evitar... y que llenan los bolsillos de otros


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jul 2014)

mañana abrimos con gap a la baja calculo que en 3 sesiones estamos en los 9964 y desde ahi reboton para hacer el segundo hombro o para dibujar un triangulo ienso:


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (21 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Mañana habrá movimiento el carbón
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/peabody-energy-btu-earnings-miss-185659546.html
> 
> Los cuidatas son unos artistas. Tanto BTU como ANR esperan las noticias pegaditos al soporte de su mínimo del último año.



Perdona, Bertok, pero me pierdo. En tu opinión, qué quiere decir que el cuidata la mantenga en mínimos? Porque mañana se va a los infiernos, o para el rebote?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Jul 2014)

LoLP


Tono dijo:


> :no::no:
> 
> con toda España no, la mierda te la van a dejar a tí
> 
> ...



En el nuevo paradigma se les comprará combustible a las empresas del ibex a cargo del estado!!!







También electricidad!!!








Ahhhh me olvidaba que el en el nuevo paradigma, el BCE va a inyectar dinero en la economía para hacer circular vehiculos por autopistas!!!







Bienvenidos a la realidad (del nuevo paradigma)

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## egarenc (21 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mañana abrimos con gap a la baja calculo que en 3 sesiones estamos en los 9964 y desde ahi reboton para hacer el segundo hombro o para dibujar un triangulo ienso:



la verdad es que le pones convicción, el que entre por primera vez en el hilo hasta se lo puede creer...deberías añadir la señal de peligro a tu firma


----------



## Galifrey (21 Jul 2014)

Interesante el debate puntopelotero que os lleváis.

Por añadir algún matiz, me gustaría hablar de perspectiva:


"A los españoles les gusta renegar de su país y de sus instituciones, pero no permiten que lo hagan los extranjeros." Napoleón Bonaparte.


“La nación hispana o la Hispania Universa, no supo unirse contra Roma. Defendida por los Pirineos y el mar habría sido inaccesible. Su pueblo fue siempre valioso pero mal jerarquizado". Lucio Anneo Floro s. I.

" Beati Hispani quibus bibere vivere est "
Traducción: «Dichosos los hispanos para quienes beber es vivir».
Atribuida a Julio César

" Si en el frente os encontráis a un soldado mal afeitado, sucio, con las botas rotas y el uniforme desabrochado, cuadraos ante él, es un héroe, es un español "
General de Artillería Jürgens


" Con soldado español y mando alemán conquistaré el mundo " ::::::
Adolf Hitler

"Las fanfarronadas españolas superan a las de cualquier otra nación, tanto que debe reconocerse que la nación española es brava, bravucona y valerosa, y de genio vivo y hábil para improvisar frases con ingenio..."
Pierre De Boudeille

"Hablo el español con Dios, el italiano con las mujeres, el francés con los hombres y el alemán con mi caballo" 
Carlos V


"España es el pais más fuerte del mundo, los españoles llevan siglos intentado destruirlo y no lo han conseguido."
Bismarck


"La Tierra no pertenece a nadie, salvo al viento"
José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero


"España es el único lugar del mundo donde 2 y 2 no suman 4″ 
Lord Wellington. 

"Lo enunciaré de forma sencilla pero ambiciosa: la próxima legislatura lograremos el pleno empleo en España. No lo quiero con carácter coyuntural, lo quiero definitivo". :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
José Luís Rodríguez Zapatero

"Oh desdichada España, revuelto he mil veces en la memoria tus antiguedades y anales, y no he hallado por que causas seas digna de tan porfiada persecucion". Francisco de Quevedo y Villegas

"Y es más fácil, ¡oh España!, en muchos modos, que lo que a todos les quitaste sola te puedan a ti sola quitarte todos" 
Francisco de Quevedo

“España es una chusma de aldeanos guiada por una chusma de curas”
Napoleón

“En este triste país, si a un zapatero se le antoja hacer una botella y le sale mal, después ya no le dejan hacer zapatos.” :::XX::XX::XX:
Mariano José de Larra

"Vamos a superar a Alemania en renta per cápita. De aquí al 2010 les podemos superar perfectamente. Igualar y superar ligeramente. Es que el crecimiento de España está en el 4%. Creando empleo.Sólo con esa cifra uno, como presidente de Gobierno, se siente ya absolutamente reconfortado en el balance de su actuación". 
15 de enero de 2007 Zapatero

“Son españoles… los que no pueden ser otra cosa.”
Atribuída a Antonio Cánovas del Castillo.

"Apenas constituida en Nación, nuestro espíritu se sale del cauce que le estaba marcado y se derrama por todo el mundo en busca de glorias externas y vanas, quedando la Nación convertida en un cuartel de reserva, en un hospital de inválidos, en un semillero de mendigos" (Powered by gowex)
Ángel Ganivet (1865-1898).

“Ante tales pintoresquismos, no hay que extrañarse de que los hispanistas naveguen desorientados. España no es que sea diferente; es que es inverosímil.”
Amando de Miguel


Y tal vez, el mejor resumen que se ha hecho nunca del asunto, pura deconstrucción:

" España huele a ajo "
Victoria Beckham


----------



## bertok (21 Jul 2014)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Perdona, Bertok, pero me pierdo. En tu opinión, qué quiere decir que el cuidata la mantenga en mínimos? Porque mañana se va a los infiernos, o para el rebote?



El ciclo va en contra de las carboneras usanas, por lo que la probabilidad de unos malos resultados es muy alta.

Todavía no han querido levantar todos los SL. Mañana con los resultados podemos ver una intensa vela roja o un gap bien hermoso.

Qué importante es seguir la pauta de precios y no perseguir los precios creyéndonos que está suficientemente barata. En ANR llevamos diciéndolo un 100% más arriba con la primaria bajista y la peña entrando :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

La pauta de precio y el volumen constituyen el mejor rastro que dejan los fondos en este tipo de acciones.

---------- Post added 21-jul-2014 at 20:57 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> LP
> 
> En el nuevo paradigma se les comprará combustible a las empresas del ibex a cargo del estado!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Namreir (21 Jul 2014)

Enhorabuena, acabamos de palmar 11.500.000.000 euros entre todos, unos 250 euros por barba


----------



## bertok (21 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Enhorabuena, acabamos de palmar 11.500.000.000 euros entre todos, unos 250 euros por barba



quiero mi puta (la hija de un castuzo)


----------



## egarenc (21 Jul 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Interesante el debate puntopelotero que os lleváis.
> 
> Por añadir algún matiz, me gustaría hablar de perspectiva:
> 
> ...



ha ensuciado ud su post metiendo por medio a Zpatero y Beckham, pero se lo perdono porque el resto de citas han estado muy bien.
:Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Namreir (21 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> quiero mi puta (la hija de un castuzo)



Y luegp hablan de la pokitica economica de "el coleta".

Son ellos o nosotros.

Tenedlo claro.

Y Bertok, no te folles un coño rancio apestado a naftalina.


----------



## creative (21 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El fondo Qatari Diar compra el puerto deportivo de Tarragona por 65 millones - elEconomista.es
> 
> Qatar compra el Hotel Intercontinental de Madrid por 60 millones de euros - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...




Permex ya casi salio de Repsol en los dias de superdividendo.


----------



## Robopoli (21 Jul 2014)

Me parece bien el rollo permabear y hasta alguna gráfica me parece hasta interesante pero a algunos se os está yendo la pinza bastante hoy.
Seguro que podéis argumentar las cosas sin necesidad de meter a la hija de nadie y recurrir al insulto fácil.
Es una opinión claro, podéis hacer lo que os salga de vuestras santas pelotas.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Jul 2014)

de qué es esa pasta nam?


----------



## Tono (21 Jul 2014)

no te esfuerces, Robopoli

a estas alturas todos nos conocemos, y sabemos lo que hay y la persona que esconde cada forero



Ane, habla de la venta de Caixacataluña al BBVA


----------



## bertok (21 Jul 2014)




----------



## ane agurain (21 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> no te esfuerces, Robopoli
> 
> a estas alturas todos nos conocemos, y sabemos lo que hay y la persona que esconde cada forero
> 
> ...



ah bueno

minucias...

queda la parte segunda oleada de las quiebras ::



por comentar:
Netflix profit more than doubles, en línea.


----------



## sr.anus (21 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Enhorabuena, acabamos de palmar 11.500.000.000 euros entre todos, unos 250 euros por barba



250? donde? espero que haya ido a las manos de algun politico para sacar a su madre de la calle montera

p.d ahora en serio, de que hablais?

p.d autorespondido

El Estado pierde unos 11.500 millones al vender Catalunya Banc al BBVA | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## Tono (21 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ah bueno
> 
> minucias...
> 
> ...



nuevos test de stress, aumento de provisiones por el calendario de morosidad, agotamiento del dinero que obtienen de la compra de deuda pública con dinero del BCE... unos cuantos bancos medianos dejarán de ser medianos... ahora ya con cargo a los depositantes


----------



## bertok (21 Jul 2014)

Verlo todo junto da más perspectiva :8:


----------



## creative (21 Jul 2014)

El ibex creo que ciertos valores de la banca tienen que corregir, no tiene mucho sentido lo que ha pasado con Bankia y Sabadell.

Que cotizadas le quedan a Bankia dentro de su cartera?Es por ir preparando la caña.


----------



## docjones (22 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> nuevos test de stress, aumento de provisiones por el calendario de morosidad, agotamiento del dinero que obtienen de la compra de deuda pública con dinero del BCE... unos cuantos bancos medianos dejarán de ser medianos... ahora ya con cargo a los depositantes



Por favor, podría usted explayarse un poco más en los términos de "bancos medianos" y "depositantes"? Gracias


----------



## ane agurain (22 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> nuevos test de stress, aumento de provisiones por el calendario de morosidad, agotamiento del dinero que obtienen de la compra de deuda pública con dinero del BCE... unos cuantos bancos medianos dejarán de ser medianos... ahora ya con cargo a los depositantes



Pues esa es la teoria Tono, puede ser que no pase, pero mejor estar prevenido.



docjones dijo:


> Por favor, podría usted explayarse un poco más en los términos de "bancos medianos" y "depositantes"? Gracias




Cuántos *bancos *medianos independientes conoces?


----------



## Tono (22 Jul 2014)

docjones dijo:


> Por favor, podría usted explayarse un poco más en los términos de "bancos medianos" y "depositantes"? Gracias




Me voy para cama, que estoy hecho polvo. Si tal mañana me extiendo un poco. O si Ane quiere seguro que sabe mucho más que yo.

Quitas a SAN y a BBVA y ya tienes a los bancos medianos.

Bucas el término BAIL-IN y te puedes hacer una idea de lo que digo de los depositantes. Chipriotazo también es otro témino interesante


----------



## Robopoli (22 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Pues esa es la teoria Tono, puede ser que no pase, pero mejor estar prevenido.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









::::::


----------



## docjones (22 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Pues esa es la teoria Tono, puede ser que no pase, pero mejor estar prevenido.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se referirá usted a algún banco "famoso" guiño, guiño, codo, codo...


----------



## asador de manteca (22 Jul 2014)

Unos cuantos bancos medianos bien... pero por qué algunos están metie do en el mismo saco a mapfre?


----------



## bertok (22 Jul 2014)

asador de manteca dijo:


> Unos cuantos bancos medianos bien... pero por qué algunos están metie do en el mismo saco a mapfre?



Se dice que tiene bonos españoles :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## asador de manteca (22 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Se dice que tiene bonos españoles :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Y qué problema ve usté en eso? ienso:


----------



## docjones (22 Jul 2014)

Leído el Bail-in. Osea, en caso de dificultad, conversión de depósitos en acciones y por ende bajada en la cotización?

Vamos, la conversión de preferentes y subordinadas en acciones en ncg por decreto...


----------



## ane agurain (22 Jul 2014)

docjones dijo:


> No se referirá usted a algún banco "famoso" guiño, guiño, codo, codo...





http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...429458-asi-se-protegio-sabadell-bmn-o-no.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/472738-agujero-que-viene-3-frentes.html



pero parece mentira que descubramos ahora algo nuevo. ::

san y bbva no están tan bién como aparentan, pero diversifican fuera y compensa.


----------



## bertok (22 Jul 2014)

asador de manteca dijo:


> Y qué problema ve usté en eso? ienso:



Es posible que los bonos españoles sufran el efecto de una reestructuración bien en su principal o bien en el periodo de vencimiento, lo que viene a ser similar.

Antes de que eso ocurra, también es posible que el regulador europeo obligue a dotar la correspondiente provisión por considerarse activo sujeto a riesgo.

En cierta medida se trata de un activo tóxico y el nivel de toxicidad depende bastante del grado apocalíptico con el que cada uno vea el futuro.


----------



## docjones (22 Jul 2014)

asador de manteca dijo:


> Y qué problema ve usté en eso? ienso:



Yo el problema es que hoy en día, lo de "con la garantía del estado" me descojona.

"Con la garantía de que le vamos a hacer una quita" ya si eso.

Anda que no está el tema cargado de negativismo, como para ponernos dignos y positivos con la deuda pública.


----------



## paulistano (22 Jul 2014)

Bankinter es mediano. No me jodan :lol:


----------



## ane agurain (22 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Bankinter es mediano. No me jodan :lol:


----------



## asador de manteca (22 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Es posible que los bonos españoles sufran el efecto de una reestructuración bien en su principal o bien en el periodo de vencimiento, lo que viene a ser similar.
> 
> Antes de que eso ocurra, también es posible que el regulador europeo obligue a dotar la correspondiente provisión por considerarse activo sujeto a riesgo.
> 
> En cierta medida se trata de un activo tóxico y el nivel de toxicidad depende bastante del grado apocalíptico con el que cada uno vea el futuro.



Vamos, que viendo lo catastrofista que viene siendo bertok , su mensaje es optimista porque lo presenta con duda


----------



## Janus (22 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Es posible que los bonos españoles sufran el efecto de una reestructuración bien en su principal o bien en el periodo de vencimiento, lo que viene a ser similar.
> 
> Antes de que eso ocurra, también es posible que el regulador europeo obligue a dotar la correspondiente provisión por considerarse activo sujeto a riesgo.
> 
> En cierta medida se trata de un activo tóxico y el nivel de toxicidad depende bastante del grado apocalíptico con el que cada uno vea el futuro.





El toxico es el que persevera con su voto para que eso suceda. Mientras que así sea, seguirá pasando.

Pero no hay que preocuparse porque la sociedad necesita que esto funcione así. El ser humano necesita imperiosamente que otros estén por debajo suyo. Por eso, el concepto de sociedad platónica es inalcanzable.


----------



## bertok (22 Jul 2014)

asador de manteca dijo:


> Vamos, que viendo lo catastrofista que viene siendo bertok , su mensaje es optimista porque lo presenta con duda



Hoyga, el término catastrofista viene usándose de forma manida en el hilo.

Puede transformarlo en "precaución".

Nadie tiene la verdad absoluta y discutir por discutir es tontería.

Lo bueno de los mercados es que se juega con patrimonio real y cada cuál recoge según "su valor y/o pericia" (no me gusta esa palabra pero no encontraba otra). Darwinismo financiero

Desde luego que un bono español no es un activo libre de riesgo.


----------



## paulistano (22 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


>



Interesante grafica.

Los españoles a la cabeza:rolleye:


----------



## bertok (22 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Interesante grafica.
> 
> Los españoles a la cabeza:rolleye:



De Bankinter se suele decir que está bien y tal pero recordaba que cuando pintaban bastos era de los que más bajaban.

Si vuelven las caídas a la banca mediana, no lo dudo tras los contactos de Janus en la costa este de los US, los van a destrozar a todos ellos con o sin motivo.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (22 Jul 2014)

Janus dijo:


> El toxico es el que persevera con su voto para que eso suceda. Mientras que así sea, seguirá pasando.
> 
> Pero no hay que preocuparse porque la sociedad necesita que esto funcione así. El ser humano necesita imperiosamente que otros estén por debajo suyo. Por eso, el concepto de sociedad platónica es inalcanzable.



Jc penny, tendremos turn around o imtech vol.2? 

Sobre fcc y sacyr las dos van directas a una ampliacion de capital para sobrevivir


----------



## Chila (22 Jul 2014)

Y otros europeos...


----------



## paulistano (22 Jul 2014)

Esa grafica indica el ratio depositos creditos, y como dices, de bankinter siempre se ha dicho que estaba bien debido al cliente tipo.

Si el resto de bancos daban creditos a todo cristo, estos tenian fama en el sector de trabajar con gente de rentas por encima de la media.

Hace poco tuvieron campaña para captar pasivo, ofrecían buenos depósitos.

Ahora kk.


----------



## asador de manteca (22 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Hoyga, el término catastrofista viene usándose de forma manida en el hilo.
> 
> Puede transformarlo en "precaución".
> 
> ...



De acuerdo que un bono espanol no es un activo libre de riesgo, y estoy seguro que controlas el asunto mucho mejor que yo, pero últimamente se ha puesto de moda decir que el bono espanol es la ruina, y no, no es así, a ver dónde no hay riesgo


----------



## bertok (22 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Jc penny, tendremos turn around o imtech vol.2?
> 
> Sobre fcc y sacyr las dos van directas a una ampliacion de capital para sobrevivir



De FCC tengo las peores vibraciones.

La señora va a terminar fuera de la empresa.


----------



## docjones (22 Jul 2014)

Resumen: que no se salva ni el Tato. Voy a ver si duermo. Nas noches.


----------



## Adicto (22 Jul 2014)

Cómo que no, SolarCity sube casi un 4%, hay que invertir a largo plazo y en empresas con gran potencial de crecimiento.

Si el wanocalipsis llega, el sector solar se beneficiará. Si hay guerra, el sector solar se beneficiará. Si sube el gas y el petróleo el sector solar se beneficiará.


----------



## Janus (22 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Jc penny, tendremos turn around o imtech vol.2?
> 
> Sobre fcc y sacyr las dos van directas a una ampliacion de capital para sobrevivir





JCP tiene que superara resistencia para queo tuviéramos en cartera. El carbón tiene precios que en uno o dos lustros serán ridículos por bajos.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (22 Jul 2014)

Janus dijo:


> JCP tiene que superara resistencia para queo tuviéramos en cartera. El carbón tiene precios que en uno o dos lustros serán ridículos por bajos.



Mientras este el obama no hay nada que hacer, ha apostado por el shale....a largo plazo vamos a consumir el carbon, el problema es que las empresas aguanten el tipo para el cambio de ciclo


----------



## ane agurain (22 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Esa grafica indica el ratio depositos creditos, y como dices, de bankinter siempre se ha dicho que estaba bien debido al cliente tipo.
> 
> Si el resto de bancos daban creditos a todo cristo, estos tenian fama en el sector de trabajar con gente de rentas por encima de la media.
> 
> ...



lo de linea directa fue un acierto, porque creo que costó 400 kilos, y debe aportar el 25% al margen bruto, pero deja más pasta.

al año igual sacan ya casi esos 400

---------- Post added 21-jul-2014 at 17:06 ----------




bertok dijo:


> De Bankinter se suele decir que está bien y tal pero recordaba que cuando pintaban bastos era de los que más bajaban.
> 
> Si vuelven las caídas a la banca mediana, no lo dudo tras los contactos de Janus en la costa este de los US, los van a destrozar a todos ellos con o sin motivo.






bankinter en lo que queda de año creo que tiene que apoquinar 1200 y otros 1200 el año que viene


----------



## Namreir (22 Jul 2014)

El probema de la banca española son los activos invendibles y las refinanciaciones ad infinitum.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> El probema de la banca española son los activos invendibles y las refinanciaciones ad infinitum.



exacto. Y OJO, estos ratios, con balances maquillados.







---------- Post added 21-jul-2014 at 17:13 ----------

¿A qué bancos españoles les afectará más las provisiones extra por refinanciaciones?





















se entiende qué es banca mediana ahora?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Jul 2014)

creative dijo:


> Permex ya casi salio de Repsol en los dias de superdividendo.



Era solo para ilustrar que nos están comprando poco a poco.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey

---------- Post added 22-jul-2014 at 07:32 ----------

Bertok, bonos españoles activo de riesgo? Nooooooooo!!!! Por que???? ::


Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## amago45 (22 Jul 2014)

Buenos días, ya que estamos con frases lapidarias ...

"en España no solo funcionan mal los que mandan, sino también los que obedecen "
Fernando Fernán Gómez


----------



## boquiman (22 Jul 2014)

Buenos días... 
¿BALADAS DEL FIN DE FIESTA?. NASDAQ 100 | ANTONIO IRUZUBIETA


----------



## ane agurain (22 Jul 2014)

"España, no te reconozco"
Mauricio Colmenero. Librepensador.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Jul 2014)

@ robo: ida de pinza es decir con datos que estamos condenados como país? He leído de nuevo los posts y no he visto ninguna falta de respeto, salvo al sentido común y alguna pulla ::



Más alegria, frase final de este artículo:

http://www.forbes.com/sites/jerrybo...x-why-more-babies-means-more-economic-growth/

By the time all of those nations of dual-earners-one-kid realize that they’re about to become nations of dual-pensioners-one-earner, it’s already too late.


Les suena??????????????? :: :: ::


Meanwhile, on USA:


Who could have seen this coming? Following the US imposition of further sanctions on Russia last week, specifically the import of Kalashnikov firearms, CNN reports gun stores across the US are experiencing a run on AK-47s.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ponzi (22 Jul 2014)

Dos matices
1)No hay que confundir sector privado con publico, para el primero hay datos que avalan una recuperacion aunque muy timida, promovida principalmente por el desapalancamiento.Solo teneis que mirar a vuestro entorno, A cuantas personas o empresas conoceis que trabajando sus deudas actuales sean superiores a las de 2009?
2)Con la banca os estais olvidando del sareb, y no solo por los activos traspasados si no por los que pueden traspasar.Los bancos hasta que no empiecen a crearse empresas(cosa bastante dificil en este pais por la corrupcion y el tema fiscal) poco pueden hacer mas que seguir cerrando oficinas como hasta ahora porque no hay negocio.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (22 Jul 2014)

Enagás aumenta su beneficio un 3,9% hasta junio

Enags aumenta su beneficio un 3,9% hasta junio - Expansin.com


----------



## Krim (22 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mañana abrimos con gap a la baja calculo que en 3 sesiones estamos en los 9964 y desde ahi reboton para hacer el segundo hombro o para dibujar un triangulo ienso:



Eres un Dios de la Bolsa...que tío. Lo tuyo escapa del entendimiento racional.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (22 Jul 2014)

Buenos días.

El VIX ayer se quedó en 12,80, futuros verdes... y dado que el gato habló de gap a la baja para hoy...



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> @ robo: ida de pinza es decir con datos que estamos condenados como país? He leído de nuevo los posts y no he visto ninguna falta de respeto, salvo al sentido común y alguna pulla ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pirámide poblacional. 
Visto y comentado en el foro miles de veces y que hace imposible que la burbuja inmobiliaria de este país tenga solución o que se sujete el sistema de pensiones actual (más temprano que tarde el fondo se agotará y habrá que acudir a los PGE).
pero a nivel global.. ¿está disminuyendo la población?

Pirata, si se mezclan datos de España con los de la economía global para coger aquello que te interesa, se hace muy difícil debatir. Consumimos menos energía en España, es verdad, como corresponde a una situación de recesión... por más que nos digan que crecemos. Si el dinero viene de fuera vía deuda, el PIB aumenta, pero el país no ha crecido económicamente. Lo que sigue alimentando la espiral hacia el desastre.
Sin embargo ¿a nivel mundial se consume menos energía? ¿menos recursos? ¿el mundo crece en población o decrece?

y España... ¿se hunde por entero o la misa va por parroquias?
Atman ya lo comentó, yo también te lo digo, hay zonas que tiran para adelante, donde entra el dinero por ser sector primario, por exportación o turismo. Son clústeres en los que hay que estar porque es donde se forman las bolsas de riqueza y empleo.

Un ejemplo.
Por la parte que a mí me toca, que es la que conozco mejor, en el último congreso mundial de alimentación se estimó hasta el 2020 un crecimiento del 100% en la producción de carne de pollo y del 50% en la de cerdo para poder abastecer a un mercado mundial que cada vez puede comprar más carne.
¿Y eso como se traslada a nuestra micreconomía?...
Donde vivo yo, ya es imposible poner una sola granja más por la distancia mínima que se exige legalmente entre ellas. Estos últimos años las licencias de construcción fueron básicamente para eso, nuevas granjas. Se han construído a ritmo frenético. 
Una granja de 3500 cerdos da 6000€ brutos al mes (y no pasan su mejor momento), como mucho hablamos de 2 horas de trabajo en ella al día. Una granja de 50000 pollos genera unos 50000€ netos al año. Trabajo.. como mucho otro par de horas al día. Su amortización son unos 5-8 años dependiendo de la dificultad de la obra por el terreno.
Podría decir lo mismo de la persona que tiene un aerogenerador en una parcela suya, cobra una renta impresionante, o del que tiene una batea de mejillones en la ría a la que saca de media 30-40K€ netos al año por ir un par de veces a la semana en barca a dar un paseo.
Son nuevos paradigmas sí. O los mismos. El que se adelanta al futuro, se soluciona la vida.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Enagás aumenta su beneficio un 3,9% hasta junio
> 
> Enags aumenta su beneficio un 3,9% hasta junio - Expansin.com



y es lo previsto? menos? más?


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Eres un Dios de la Bolsa...que tío. Lo tuyo escapa del entendimiento racional.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



guanos dias gacelilla 

ironic mode supongo ienso:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (22 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y es lo previsto? menos? más?



Previsto 3,3%


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jul 2014)

es inutil , los 9964 se veran esta semana , palabrita del niño MV inocho:


----------



## ane agurain (22 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es inutil , los 9964 se veran esta semana , palabrita del niño MV inocho:



puede ser, puede que no, pero mejor esperar un poco








atresmedia está fuera de bandas totalmente, debería corregir un poco ya.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (22 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es inutil , los 9964 se veran esta semana , palabrita del niño MV inocho:



Y los 12000.... en los vencimientos del 18 de julio....


----------



## Robopoli (22 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> @ robo: ida de pinza es decir con datos que estamos condenados como país? He leído de nuevo los posts y no he visto ninguna falta de respeto, salvo al sentido común y alguna pulla ::



No importa pirata. En general me parece bastante interesantes los datos que se han puesto aquí si se interpretan correctamente y estoy de acuerdo en lo que como país esto está de puta pena.
Lo único que me sale la vena de padre y creo que se pueden explicar estas cosas sin hablar de las hijas de los castuzos, ni de nadie. Me parecieron una sobrada los dos comentarios que se hicieron. Solo eso. Por lo demás en algunas cosas estaré de acuerdo y en otras no pero como todos.


----------



## Muttley (22 Jul 2014)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Donde te sales?



....para entrar yo.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Jul 2014)

mucha volatilidad en valores no? enagas, atres, mis ebro...arcelor...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (22 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> puede ser, puede que no, pero mejor esperar un poco
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo lo vea más como asín...







Buenos dias.

---------- Post added 22-jul-2014 at 07:26 ----------

Vamos mi arcelores y mis zeltias...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Jul 2014)

Ponzi, en España el sector público y el privado están fuertemente ligados. La deuda de las familias si se está reduciendo, había una gráfica rechulona que lo mostraba junto con la pública que estaba desbocada. ¿Que está ocurriendo? El estado se está endeudando para intentar mantener el chiringo. Fíjate el montón de dinero tirados en la banca, ¿Acaso crees que quedaría algún banco en pie si se hubiera dejado caer a los bancos rescatados? ¿Acaso crees que ese dinero (no inventado como dicen por ahí, si no retraído de la economía) no tiene consecuencias en la economia real?(se que tu si lo sabes ) 



Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (22 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ponzi, en España el sector público y el privado están fuertemente ligados. La deuda de las familias si se está reduciendo, había una gráfica rechulona que lo mostraba junto con la pública que estaba desbocada. ¿Que está ocurriendo? El estado se está endeudando para intentar mantener el chiringo. Fíjate el montón de dinero tirados en la banca, ¿Acaso crees que quedaría algún banco en pie si se hubiera dejado caer a los bancos rescatados? ¿Acaso crees que ese dinero (no inventado como dicen por ahí, si no retraído de la economía) no tiene consecuencias en la economia real?(se que tu si lo sabes )
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Del estado vive mucha gente, muchos millones ya sea por funcionariado, por chupar de empresas públicas o por ayudas / subvenciones, pensiones, ....

Buena parte de eso se va a acabar.

La última reforma fiscal ya ha metido mano en muchas desgravaciones. El rejón en las pensiones está por venir y los recortes en sanidad, justicia, .... también.

Todo ello confluye en menor renta disponible y de ahí se traslada a menor consumo, menor empleo, ....

El país está sentenciado. Que haya un tipo por la calle con un porsche 911, otro con un BMW X6, otro con un Macan, .... no significa que el país vaya bien ni mucho menos.


----------



## sr.anus (22 Jul 2014)

enagases de mi vida, que valor mas aburrido y rentable


----------



## Durmiente (22 Jul 2014)

Esto tiene pinta de subir hoy un poquito ¿no?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Jul 2014)

Tono, no mezclo nada. El consumo eléctrico hizo en USA, el mayor consumidor mundial, pico en 2006. Lo posteé hace unos dias pero parece que pasó desapercibido.







¿Crees que en el resto del mundo, esta vez es diferente?

La población mundial crece? Donde crece? En Africa? Que poder de compra tienen? :: 













Burbuja de población + incremento costes energéticos =

- Hambrunas
- Guerras
- Epidemias








Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Ladrillófilo (22 Jul 2014)

Un apunte, las hijas de los castuz@s, por mucho dinero que tengan, no se parecen en nada (bueno va, alguna habrá...) a las chicas de los viernes que ponéis por aquí.

Así que ni con un palo...


----------



## ane agurain (22 Jul 2014)

Canon AEDE tendría impacto negativo 1.133 millones al año para internautas españoles

id apoquinando


----------



## bertok (22 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tono, no mezclo nada. El consumo eléctrico hizo en USA, el mayor consumidor mundial, pico en 2006. Lo posteé hace unos dias pero parece que pasó desapercibido.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Patapalo, recomiendo leer los diferentes papers de Carmen Reinhart y kenneth Rogoff sobre el impacto de la deuda pública en el crecimiento.

Estos papers fueron maldecidos por encontrar un error en una fórmula que dejaba fuera del cálculo a diversos países. Sin embargo las conclusiones siguen siendo perfectamente válidas salvo que se considere que esta vez es diferente.

A decade of debt
The Liquidation of Goverment Debt
This Time is different Eight centuries of fooly financial


----------



## ane agurain (22 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Esto tiene pinta de subir hoy un poquito ¿no?



pinta sí
pero el dax no sé qué se ha puesto a hacer esta hora


----------



## James Bond (22 Jul 2014)

Llevo unos días pensando en entrar en CAF, empresa con buen flujo de caja y con un PER de 9, de los mas bajos del IBEX.

¿Qué le pasa a este valor que no acaba de arrancar? Esta cerca del mínimo de 52 semanas... Puede ser muy buena oportunidad entrar ahora. Pero tengo dudas.


----------



## mpbk (22 Jul 2014)

largos ibex, y dax.

puto amo

---------- Post added 22-jul-2014 at 10:18 ----------




Durmiente dijo:


> Esto tiene pinta de subir hoy un poquito ¿no?



claro, 300 pips ibex


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Jul 2014)

Bertok, es que no es sólo la deuda. Son los costes energéticos. No encuentro ahora los datos, y no tengo tiempo para buscarlos, pero existe una relación de proporcionalidad entre el crecimiento del pib y el de la energía disponible (bruta - la usada para conseguirla). Para seguir creciendo, y poder pagar deudas, hay que consumir MÁS energía no se están haciendo las inversiones necesarias porque no son rentables. ¿Consecuencia? No hay más energía disponoble, pib no puede crecer. Game Over.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (22 Jul 2014)

parece que ya subimos


----------



## ghkghk (22 Jul 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Llevo unos días pensando en entrar en CAF, empresa con buen flujo de caja y con un PER de 9, de los mas bajos del IBEX.
> 
> ¿Qué le pasa a este valor que no acaba de arrancar? Esta cerca del mínimo de 52 semanas... Puede ser muy buena oportunidad entrar ahora. Pero tengo dudas.




Yo la verdad es que no termino de ver por qué no arranca. Además de lo dicho, diversificada, sus márgenes mejoran con los mantenimientos... Más allá de algún problema puntual de pagos por parte de Venezuela, no sé dónde ver amenazas.

Lo único que me asusta es que no hay analista que no la recomiende encarecidamente. Y eso me asusta


----------



## ane agurain (22 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo la verdad es que no termino de ver por qué no arranca. Además de lo dicho, diversificada, sus márgenes mejoran con los mantenimientos... Más allá de algún problema puntual de pagos por parte de Venezuela, no sé dónde ver amenazas.
> 
> Lo único que me asusta es que no hay analista que no la recomiende encarecidamente. Y eso me asusta



había un par que puse la semana pasada de un artículo de invertia.

en mi cutresistema me daba que ayer marcaba un mínimo más abajo que hoy y antesdeyaer, ahora, luego no sé

ahora mismo, por AT, muy buena pinta no tiene


----------



## Ladrillófilo (22 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok, es que no es sólo la deuda. Son los costes energéticos. No encuentro ahora los datos, y no tengo tiempo para buscarlos, pero existe una relación de proporcionalidad entre el crecimiento del pib y el de la energía disponible (bruta - la usada para conseguirla). Para seguir creciendo, y poder pagar deudas, hay que consumir MÁS energía no se están haciendo las inversiones necesarias porque no son rentables. ¿Consecuencia? No hay más energía disponoble, pib no puede crecer. Game Over.
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Vozpópuli - Luis Riestra - Energía y recuperación


----------



## atman (22 Jul 2014)

Yo tambien ando dándole vueltas a entrar en CAF. Pero sería de las de Buy & Hold ¿eh? Pa los nietos...


----------



## ponzi (22 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo la verdad es que no termino de ver por qué no arranca. Además de lo dicho, diversificada, sus márgenes mejoran con los mantenimientos... Más allá de algún problema puntual de pagos por parte de Venezuela, no sé dónde ver amenazas.
> 
> Lo único que me asusta es que no hay analista que no la recomiende encarecidamente. Y eso me asusta



Porque no tiene flujos de caja positivos

CONSTRUCC Y AUX DE FERROCARR (CAF:Continuous): Financial Statements - Businessweek

cash flow

CFO -43

CAPEX -49

No esta entrando dinero en la empresa , solo deuda


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/financials.asp?ticker=CAF:SM&dataset=balanceSheet.=A&currency=native

En el balance mirar la partida

cuentas por cobrar

de 669 mill en 2010 a a 1040 mill en 2013

Deuda a largo plazo

De 240 mill a 477 mill

y por último la caja

De 399 mill en 2010 a 190 mill en 2013

Necesitan mas proyectos y empezar a cobrar las facturas pendientes

Estas variaciones de caja son algo normal en empresas de ingeniería que trabajan bajo proyecto

duro felguera o tecnicas

Es lo mismo de siempre en estos negocios, cuando lleguen los flujos de caja positivos bajara la deuda y subirá la cotización. Para el cp son valores complicados.


----------



## Krim (22 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo la verdad es que no termino de ver por qué no arranca. Además de lo dicho, diversificada, sus márgenes mejoran con los mantenimientos... Más allá de algún problema puntual de pagos por parte de Venezuela, no sé dónde ver amenazas.
> 
> Lo único que me asusta es que no hay analista que no la recomiende encarecidamente. Y eso me asusta



A veces pienso que los hanaliztos también juegan con la psicología inversa y no es coña. Con tantas recomendaciones gloriosas que han hecho, creo que hay pocos inversores, por pequeños que sean, que no estén con la mosca detrás de la oreja en cuanto leen las recomendaciones.


----------



## mpbk (22 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> largos ibex, y dax.
> 
> puto amo
> 
> ...



oleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

que bueno soy coño


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Jul 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Vozpópuli - Luis Riestra - Energía y recuperación



Sacado de ahí....







España ha incrementado su eficiencia energética para producir lo mismo consumiendo menos o bien..... ::

Cuando salgan por ahí diciendo que España engañaba con sus estadísticas como hacían los griegos alguno dirá que era imposible de prever, que quien iba decir que somos un cadáver de país y tal.

Se va a decrecer por las buenas o por las malas. 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ghkghk (22 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> A veces pienso que los hanaliztos también juegan con la psicología inversa y no es coña. Con tantas recomendaciones gloriosas que han hecho, creo que hay pocos inversores, por pequeños que sean, que no estén con la mosca detrás de la oreja en cuanto leen las recomendaciones.




A mí desde luego no me afectan en absoluto positivamente. Más bien, me ponen a la defensiva.

Ando a vueltas entre REE y BASF para tener al menos hasta fin de año. Entrada fuertecita.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> ..... Entrada fuertecita.



Como usted 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## mpbk (22 Jul 2014)

preparados para que el ibex suba 150 pips?

JAJAJAJAJ


----------



## Krim (22 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sacado de ahí....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ambas cosas. Si a estas alturas seguís mirando el consumo de energía como un índice de desarrollo económico, tenéis, en una estimación optimista, 20 años de desfase.

La climatización de una vivienda puede suponer cualquier cantidad entre 2.000 y 45.000 kWh, y la segunda opción no significa más PIB, ni más empleo, ni más bienestar que la primera. Mucho conocimiento en economía y cero en ingeniería veo aquí.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Jul 2014)

hasta 10670 tenemos más o menos libre... vamos a ver

pero a muy corto, qucir, ya, estamos fuera de muchas bandas intrahorarias.... corrección?


----------



## ghkghk (22 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Como usted
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



¿Quiere volver a ver las fotos de Mauricio? 

BMW también me gusta si cierra un par de días por encima de 95.50€...


----------



## ane agurain (22 Jul 2014)

bueno, se jodió:
SANTANDER: S&P reitera infraponderar P.O: 5.90 EUR


----------



## inversobres (22 Jul 2014)

Sigo pensando en los 650-750.

El ibex lleva dos semanas de borrachera pegando bandazos, veremos como sera la resaca.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Ambas cosas. Si a estas alturas seguís mirando el consumo de energía como un índice de desarrollo económico, tenéis, en una estimación optimista, 20 años de desfase.
> 
> La climatización de una vivienda puede suponer cualquier cantidad entre 2.000 y 45.000 kWh, y la segunda opción no significa más PIB, ni más empleo, ni más bienestar que la primera. Mucho conocimiento en economía y cero en ingeniería veo aquí.



Eso es un contra-argumento? En serio me estas diciendo que décadas de correlación entre gasto energético y pib ya no valen? ¿Me dices que hace 20años no había esas diferencias entre los costes de climatización entre instalaciones modernas y obsoletas? 

Ah, es que es el nuevo paradigmaaaaaa?

Cuidado con la soberbia tecnológica 

Por cierto, me gustaría que nos informaras de esa tecnología disruptiva que ha hecho descorrelacionarse el pib y el consumo energético en 2008.... ::

Edito: yo no defiendo que para vivir mejor haya que consumir mas energía. Lo que digo es que para fabricar cosas, cultivar campos, dar servicios, etc., se necesita energía. Y se está consumiendo menos energía, por lo que se está produciendo menos. Pensar que la eficiencia en españa se ha mejorado un 20%-30% en 6 años es errrr, es errrr ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey

---------- Post added 22-jul-2014 at 11:18 ----------




ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Quiere volver a ver las fotos de Mauricio?
> 
> BMW también me gusta si cierra un par de días por encima de 95.50€...



Es tu nuevo novio???? 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## inversobres (22 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> bueno, se jodió:
> SANTANDER: S&P reitera infraponderar P.O: 5.90 EUR



Eso y lo de esta mañana ya "estaba descontao".

Esto ha subido muy rapido en poco tiempo hoy. Menuda ausencia de mercado.

---------- Post added 22-jul-2014 at 11:19 ----------

Por cierto, el bbva se ha llevado un premio de 10 kilotones como paga de verano.

No esta mal, luego diran que es la mas mejor.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> A mí desde luego no me afectan en absoluto positivamente. Más bien, me ponen a la defensiva.
> 
> Ando a vueltas entre REE y BASF para tener al menos hasta fin de año. Entrada fuertecita.



Verdes días,

BASF presenta resultados esta semana.

Y Bentley ha presentado resultados con incrementos del 60% en China. Era de suponer claro, siguiendo con la temática del hilo, al ver esta grafica...

China Crude Oil Consumption by Year (Thousand Barrels per Day)

en los 3 últimos años que faltan la grafica sigue hacia arriba.


----------



## Tono (22 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok, es que no es sólo la deuda. Son los costes energéticos. No encuentro ahora los datos, y no tengo tiempo para buscarlos, pero existe una relación de proporcionalidad entre el crecimiento del pib y el de la energía disponible (bruta - la usada para conseguirla). Para seguir creciendo, y poder pagar deudas, hay que consumir MÁS energía no se están haciendo las inversiones necesarias porque no son rentables. ¿Consecuencia? No hay más energía disponoble, pib no puede crecer. Game Over.
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Te contesto una vez más y dejo la zanjada la visión del futuro de cada uno, al menos por mi parte, que creo que ha quedado clara.
Insistes en poner gráficas que reflejan grandes problemas presentes como si no las conociéramos. No estás diciendo nada que no sepamos. Yo soy muy consciente de todo eso, como la mayor parte de la gente que está en el foro y entra para tener una buena perspectiva de las cosas y no a trolear con sus mantras esquizofrénicos. 
...y tampoco hay que tener amigos en la Costa Este que te cuenten historias de brókeres que hundirán el mundo a golpe de cortos cual Atila con su caballo. Todos tenemos ojos para ver nuestro entorno y contactos en distintos sectores para saber lo que está funcionando y lo que se hunde.

El consumo energético baja...
¿por qué baja? porque no se consume o porque aumenta la eficiencia? ¿los coches de grandes motores que consumían un 20-30 cuánto consumen ahora? Las grandes fábricas cuanto ha disminuído el consumo por mejoras? ...las pequeñas que yo conozco con un buen plan lo han bajado al 50% o más (aunque su factura no haya caído en esa proporción, off course).

Y pongo un ejemplo de mi visión del futuro.
la energía mueve el mundo... ¿por cual de ellas apostamos?

- energías del futuro baratas, renovables, no contaminantes, fáciles de obtener e inagotables.
- energías presentes contaminantes, cada vez más caras y escasas
- energías del siglo pasado, en forma de roca de color negro, contaminantes, poco eficientes

Ahí tiene usted su menú, elija lo que quiera... o no elija nada y quédese esperando a que el infierno madmaxista que llegará hará de usté un triunfadoh... por tener unos ahorrillos que se come la infalción a bocaos y unas moneditas de plata y oro que serán tu tesoro cuando no haya billetes y el dinero digital pase a ser una leyenda urbana.:rolleye:

Iberdrola. La mayor empresa de producción de energías renovables del mundo. Con proyectos en marcha, ahí están publicados, punteros e impensables hace unos años: generación de energía marina, transporte eléctrico por debajo del mar, aprovechamiento de residuos nucleares para agotar su potencial y evitar su acumulación en cementerios nucleares...
...y un 35% que llevo acumulado en plusvis en ella en 7 meses y que no para de subir...

Informarse sobre la ciencia, que es la que marca el futuro, es un poco más importante que ver gráficas de economía que son... meras estadísticas.


----------



## James Bond (22 Jul 2014)

No se pero con CAF tengo la misma sensación que con Viscofan hace unos meses cuando estaba rondando los 36€. También se comento por aquí que estaba bajista y va pa'arriba sin prisa pero sin pausa y me perdí esa oportunidad.

Habrá que meditarlo porque es posible que recorte un poco más pero veo difícil una gran bajada.


----------



## ghkghk (22 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Verdes días,
> 
> BASF presenta resultados esta semana.
> 
> ...




Una semana de estas vendo Gamesa... Hábleme del A4 Allroad... :fiufiu:

En ese caso, me veré obligado a invertir en VW en lugar de BMW para no tirar piedras contra mi propio tejado. 

Mi cartera para el próximo año va a ser algo así como BMW, Basf, algo que me deje de GAM y, por mis santos cojones, un poco de Edreams que voy a recomprar. Y que no sea hoy mismo.

Lo dicho, hábleme del A4 Allroad.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Jul 2014)

@GHKGHK hay cierta mosca en esos resultados. De ahí supongo la caída de las ultimas semanas, claro.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Jul 2014)

yo ahora mismo el ibex lo veo tal que así de forma más o menos bruta
un HCH descendente y vamos a "la clavicular" a tocarla
y luego, puede que para abajo, puede que para arriba










sobre energia, repito


----------



## ghkghk (22 Jul 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> No se pero con CAF tengo la misma sensación que con Viscofan hace unos meses cuando estaba rondando los 36€. También se comento por aquí que estaba bajista y va pa'arriba sin prisa pero sin pausa y me perdí esa oportunidad.
> 
> Habrá que meditarlo porque es posible que recorte un poco más pero veo difícil una gran bajada.




De lo que estoy seguro es de que hay más que ganar que que perder. (¿¿esta mierda de frase está bien redactada con 4 "que"??)


----------



## Tono (22 Jul 2014)

Juro que no había mirado la cotización desde la 9,15 de la mañana... y me encuentro con Pepón así por sorpresa. :rolleye: 
Parece que el clima mejora y los pastos vuelven tras un invierno cortito 

Summer is coming again...

¿donde están los teddy bears hoy?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Jul 2014)

Tono, posteo datos de la realidad. Tú, opiniones y tecno-optimismo. Sin acritud 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Una semana de estas vendo Gamesa... Hábleme del A4 Allroad... :fiufiu:
> 
> En ese caso, me veré obligado a invertir en VW en lugar de BMW para no tirar piedras contra mi propio tejado.
> 
> ...



Que le voy a decir de BASF si es la segunda mayor posición del fondo alemán, y de BMW Top que las cifras de china y asean literalmente haran que compren media munich si se ponen.

Sobre ese a4 allroad, ahora que estoy muy cerca de entrar por mi propia cuenta en vw no puedo decirle nada malo, pero es que tampoco puedo decirle nada bueno. Si le gusta adelante, acierta seguro.

En lugar de edreams porque no algo menos chicharrero como Amadeus o si le gusta el riesgo y el apalancamiento financiero puede ver LHA...


----------



## IRobot (22 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Una semana de estas vendo Gamesa... Hábleme del A4 Allroad... :fiufiu:
> 
> En ese caso, me veré obligado a invertir en VW en lugar de BMW para no tirar piedras contra mi propio tejado.
> 
> ...



Be careful amigo GHK :fiufiu:

Flash de mercado: El sector automovilístico europeo se mantiene débil


----------



## Tono (22 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tono, posteo datos de la realidad. Tú, opiniones y tecno-optimismo. Sin acritud
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Soy pesimista. Como todo optimista bien informado. Evidentemente mi vida profesional o mis contactos los desconoces, aunque está claro que mi gusto en gorros delata una persona espabilada.

Otra frase de esas que no valen para nada...

*Aprende del pasado, mira el presente y crea el futuro.*


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Soy pesimista. Como todo optimista bien informado. Evidentemente mi vida profesional o mis contactos los desconoces, aunque está claro que mi gusto en gorros delata una persona espabilada.
> 
> Otra frase de esas que no valen para nada...
> 
> *Aprende del pasado, mira el presente y crea el futuro.*



O calva.....::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## peseteuro (22 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo ahora mismo el ibex lo veo tal que así de forma más o menos bruta
> un HCH descendente y vamos a "la clavicular" a tocarla
> y luego, puede que para abajo, puede que para arriba




Otro punto de vista.

Yo al Ibex le veo que se ha apoyado en la línea verde, ha cruzado la amarilla y por tanto ahora vamos camino de la roja


----------



## Tono (22 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> O calva.....::
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



:no::no:

y no se me ponga tonto, que como ponga foto de mi melena y la vea su novia se viene para Galicia. 

Que alguien alerte a los grupos ecologistas!!!!!
esto es una masacre, los osos están en peligro de extinción
qué barbaridad, no quedará ni uno :ouch::ouch:


----------



## ane agurain (22 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Juro que no había mirado la cotización desde la 9,15 de la mañana... y me encuentro con Pepón así por sorpresa. :rolleye:
> Parece que el clima mejora y los pastos vuelven tras un invierno cortito
> 
> Summer is coming again...
> ...



en mi cutresistema, me da que esta semana tocamos un máx más alto que la anterior, pero también más que la siguiente, por lo que una vez que tocasemos los 10.680 habría que mirar si compran o no los gordos.


los fuertes llevan 6 días comprando, y ayer comenzaron a vender, justo cuando entran las gacelas, que parece que son las que hacen subir esto.

Esto según Koncorde, que ya sé que no le gusta, pero si viese un video de su uso y de dónde viene cada cosa, creo le interesaría.


----------



## docjones (22 Jul 2014)

Todo verde menos las mierdasets. Qué cruz... :


----------



## Tono (22 Jul 2014)

Ane, verano y otoño lateral con dientes de sierra y ultimo trimestre alcista
el que no esté dentro, sólo puede jugar a rebotes
si te lo quieres creer, créetelo 

primaria bajista, decía el otro...
mucho peligro tiene, añadía con la mejor intención... :bla::bla:


----------



## Namreir (22 Jul 2014)

Tubacex la veo en 10 euros

Poco riesgo


----------



## ghkghk (22 Jul 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Be careful amigo GHK :fiufiu:
> 
> Flash de mercado: El sector automovilístico europeo se mantiene débil




Sin duda. Pero creo que eso ya lo recoge su precio. A 182 está a más de un 10% de máximos...


----------



## ane agurain (22 Jul 2014)

docjones dijo:


> Todo verde menos las mierdasets. Qué cruz... :



MEDIASET: Berenberg baja recomendación a vender desde mantener P.O: 7.50 EUR

el ibex tiene que recortar 50 puntejos


----------



## Namreir (22 Jul 2014)

Me encantan los tubitos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Jul 2014)

Si no podeis verlo entrar por bing o google

BMW Car Sales Boosted by China Demand - WSJ


----------



## Janus (22 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Te contesto una vez más y dejo la zanjada la visión del futuro de cada uno, al menos por mi parte, que creo que ha quedado clara.
> Insistes en poner gráficas que reflejan grandes problemas presentes como si no las conociéramos *(TE ASEGURO QUE UN % MUY ALTO DE ESAS GRÁFICOS NO LAS HAS VISTO EN TU VIDA Y LO QUE ES MÁS IMPORTANTE: SE POSTEAN PARA EL RESTO Y NO PARA TÍ, NO SEAS TAN ENGREÍDO)*. No estás diciendo nada que no sepamos *(HABLAS EN PLURAL Y ES INJUSTO QUE TE OTORGUES SER LA VOZ DE LOS DEMÁS. TRATAS DE SER UN ENTENDIDO Y NO PARECE MÁS QUE SEAS UN ASPIRANTE A ENTERADILLO)*. Yo soy muy consciente de todo eso, como la mayor parte de la gente que está en el foro *(NUEVAMENTE TE POSTULAS COMO EL ALTAVOZ DEL FORO)* y entra para tener una buena perspectiva de las cosas y no a trolear con sus mantras esquizofrénicos *(ANDA QUE TU NO TROLLEAS NI DICES SANDECES QUE BUSCAN LA PROVOCACIÓN CONSTANTE ....)*.
> ...y tampoco hay que tener amigos en la Costa Este que te cuenten historias de brókeres que hundirán el mundo a golpe de cortos cual Atila con su caballo. Todos tenemos ojos para ver nuestro entorno y contactos en distintos sectores para saber lo que está funcionando y lo que se hunde. *(CON ESTE PÁRRAFO HAS DEMOSTRADO QUE NO TIENES NI PUTA IDEA DE LO QUE SON LOS MERCADOS, LÓGICO CUANDO DICES QUE NO HAS PERDIDO NUNCA EN BOLSA SI NO RECUERDO MAL)*.
> 
> ...




Va a ser la última vez que te contesto porque creo que lo que buscas es gresca y polemizar. Sigue tu camino y déjanos a los demás en paz. Tienes el defecto de opinar derivando rápidamente el tono desde el mensaje hasta la persona. Y te puedo asegurar que se puede hacer mucha sangre de las sandeces que dices y de la soberbia que destilas por no mentar la mediocridad de muchos de argumentos donde básicamente se está contigo o contra a tí. Eso hace que termines en gresca con bastantes personas del foro. Tratas de ir de listo y se te ve listillo, sobrado en la vida.

Me vuelvo a dormir, acabo de perder 5 minutos en un tío que no merece la pena.


----------



## Tono (22 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si no podeis verlo entrar por bing o google
> 
> BMW Car Sales Boosted by China Demand - WSJ



No puede ser. Esa es una página que tergiversa la realidad y usté un iluso que no sabe por donde pisa

aquí se vuelve a los motores de vapor como está mandao

y el carbón se pagará con Krugerrands

---------- Post added 22-jul-2014 at 12:01 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Va a ser la última vez que te contesto porque creo que lo que buscas es gresca y polemizar. Sigue tu camino y déjanos a los demás en paz. Tienes el defecto de opinar derivando rápidamente el tono desde el mensaje hasta la persona. Y te puedo asegurar que se puede hacer mucha sangre de las sandeces que dices y de la soberbia que destilas por no mentar la mediocridad de muchos de argumentos donde básicamente se está contigo o contra a tí. Eso hace que termines en gresca con bastantes personas del foro. Tratas de ir de listo y se te ve listillo, sobrado en la vida.
> 
> Me vuelvo a dormir, acabo de perder 5 minutos en un tío que no merece la pena.



que descanse, parece que el carbón lo tensiona un poco

y pal ignore


----------



## Chila (22 Jul 2014)

Yo opino como Tono, a la larga el mundo va a mejor, lleva haciendolo siglos y siglos.
Se encontraran soluciones energeticas, a la deuda...habra convulsiones, crisis, desastres...pero salvo una crisis planetaria: clima, meteorito o gigavolcanes, aqui seguiremos.
Tenemos un cerebro maravilloso y no va a perder sus cualidades.


----------



## Namreir (22 Jul 2014)

Vended carbon y comprad tubitos


----------



## Chila (22 Jul 2014)

Ah, ibe y fer fenomenal. Gracias.


----------



## Tono (22 Jul 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Yo opino como Tono, a la larga el mundo va a mejor, lleva haciendolo siglos y siglos.
> Se encontraran soluciones energeticas, a la deuda...habra convulsiones, crisis, desastres...pero salvo una crisis planetaria: clima, meteorito o gigavolcanes, aqui seguiremos.
> Tenemos un cerebro maravilloso y no va a perder sus cualidades.



ten cuidado, que decir como piensas ofende 

es curioso como a nada que se rasca y se usan las mismas armas que los demás, sale la bonita esencia de cada uno al exterior

me encanta, entran al trapo como vaquillas


----------



## Chila (22 Jul 2014)

De todas maneras, este hilo es muy interesante porque no hablamos solo de mercados y te hace ver puntos de vista muy interesantes y razonables en muchos aspectos.
Asi que mantener la cordialidady deportividad en el debate seria de agradecer.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Jul 2014)

Espaa recibe la cifra rcord de 28 millones de turistas hasta junio | Economa | EL MUNDO


----------



## Tono (22 Jul 2014)

Chila dijo:


> De todas maneras, este hilo es muy interesante porque no hablamos solo de mercados y te hace ver puntos de vista muy interesantes y razonables en muchos aspectos.
> Asi que mantener la cordialidady deportividad en el debate seria de agradecer.



espero que no lo digas por mí

me gusta opinar por el lado larguista y optimista, y creo que tengo el mismo derecho que los bearish a usar sus sentencias categóricas y su forma de expresarse en plan perdonavidas muchas veces

por lo demás, si alguien comenta lo que le dicen sus amigos de la costa oeste, yo también tengo derecho a comentar lo que dice mi primo, el que tiene una granja de cerdos y exporta a China
..tonterías se dicen en todos los lados del mundo, en eso no somos privilegiados.


----------



## Topongo (22 Jul 2014)

Que cruz con las BME ... por decir algo...
Pues yo en general por hablar un poco de todo soy bastante pesimista y la película elyseum no deja de aflorar en mi cabeza, creo que no nos espera un buen futuro a los remeros, que al fin y al cabo lo somos casi todos, no veo probable que el mundo vaya a mejor porque si, ya fue a mucho peor durante la edad oscura,media etc, casi 10 siglos de involución cultural,científico, etc..


----------



## Chila (22 Jul 2014)

No esta tan claro que fuese a peor el mundo en la edad media, Topongo.
Y el mundo no solo es Europa.
Y los que no somos clase alta siempre estaremos sujetos a la diosa fortuna.
Ante todo, endeudarse lo minimo, y disfrutar de hijos, pareja, familia y amigos.
Que el dia que pase nuestra vida a camara rapida podamos decir que intentamos ser felices y que amamos a los que nos rodean y que no hicimos el mal adrede.
Con eso me vale.


----------



## bertok (22 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Yo tambien ando dándole vueltas a entrar en CAF. Pero sería de las de Buy & Hold ¿eh? Pa los nietos...



Veo sinergias operativas.

Pelas el techo de los vagones y los usas para transportar el carbón de ANR ::::::

W. Buffet compró una compañía de transportes ferroviarios a un precio que parecía bastante caro y luego se ha forrado con el transporte de materias primas en los US


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es inutil , los 9964 se veran esta semana , palabrita del niño MV inocho:



es inutil :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (22 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Que cruz con las BME ... por decir algo...
> Pues yo en general por hablar un poco de todo soy bastante pesimista y la película elyseum no deja de aflorar en mi cabeza, creo que no nos espera un buen futuro a los remeros, que al fin y al cabo lo somos casi todos, no veo probable que el mundo vaya a mejor porque si, ya fue a mucho peor durante la edad oscura,media etc, casi 10 siglos de involución cultural,científico, etc..



El tema desde hace muchos años es qué hacer para dejar de ser remero y bajarse de la galera ienso:ienso:ienso:

La asimetría cada vez mayor entre el capital y el trabajo ronda en mi cabeza casi 8 años. Y no es casualidad que estén desmontando el bienestar social en Europa, aunque queda mucho que recortar.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es inutil :rolleye:



en el dax o en el ibex? ::

el ibex ha caído los 50 puntejos y ha apoyado en el soporte cuñístico eclecticolateral


----------



## Namreir (22 Jul 2014)

Bertok, todos los sistemas sociales convergen a la concentración de poder y capital. Por eso la humanidad necesita revoluciones sociales periodicas.


----------



## Tono (22 Jul 2014)

Chila dijo:


> No esta tan claro que fuese a peor el mundo en la edad media, Topongo.
> Y el mundo no solo es Europa.
> Y los que no somos clase alta siempre estaremos sujetos a la diosa fortuna.
> Ante todo, endeudarse lo minimo, y disfrutar de hijos, pareja, familia y amigos.
> ...



¿hay algo mejor que lo que dices? esa forma de ver la vida es precisamente la que hace que veas las cosas con optimismo

Hablar de economía y del futuro es como hablar de un partido de fútbol que acaba de empezar y discutir quién ganará. No hay ninguna diferencia, es sólo debatir por debatir.
El que se lo tome como algo personal, que piense que esto es sólo internet.. y si no se parte de risa con estas discusiones, que es lo que yo hago cuando tecleo, debería pensar si tal vez está dedicándole demasiado tiempo al mundo virtual o necesita ya unas buenas vacaciones.


----------



## Topongo (22 Jul 2014)

Chila dijo:


> No esta tan claro que fuese a peor el mundo en la edad media, Topongo.
> Y el mundo no solo es Europa.
> Y los que no somos clase alta siempre estaremos sujetos a la diosa fortuna.
> Ante todo, endeudarse lo minimo, y disfrutar de hijos, pareja, familia y amigos.
> ...



Mira que había puesto "hablo de Europa" entre paréntesis pero lo he quitado para darle una visión más global, de todas formas el mundo si fue a peor aunque simplemente fuese por todo el parón científico y conocimiento que se perdió por muchos que los árabes avanzasen en unos campos o los chinos en otros, hasta que punto esos conocimientos no estban ya con los egipcio/griegos/romanos? fue pasar del método "científico" a las supersticiones.

De todas formas que sea pesimista en unos aspectos no implica que no trate de disfrutar la vida, y como dice Bertok , lo importante es desligarse cuanto antes de la necesidad de trabajar para otras, poque por desgracia nuestro trabajo cada vez vale menos.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Jul 2014)

alguien que siga airbus? es el "despegue" definitivo o no?


----------



## bertok (22 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Mira que había puesto "hablo de Europa" entre paréntesis pero lo he quitado para darle una visión más global, de todas formas el mundo si fue a peor aunque simplemente fuese por todo el parón científico y conocimiento que se perdió por muchos que los árabes avanzasen en unos campos o los chinos en otros, hasta que punto esos conocimientos no estban ya con los egipcio/griegos/romanos? fue pasar del método "científico" a las supersticiones.
> 
> De todas formas que sea pesimista en unos aspectos no implica que no trate de disfrutar la vida, y como dice Bertok , lo importante es desligarse cuanto antes de la necesidad de trabajar para otras, poque por desgracia nuestro trabajo cada vez vale menos.



Ser pesimista te mantiene alerta, te hace reflexionar y no tiene nada que ver con ser feliz. De hecho, para nada son conceptos antagónicos.

El dinero no da felicidad, da libertad *de elección*.

Las deudas esclavizan.

En Occidente, buena parte de la población trabaja en labores que detesta para pagar cosas que no necesita.


----------



## Tono (22 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Mira que había puesto "hablo de Europa" entre paréntesis pero lo he quitado para darle una visión más global, de todas formas el mundo si fue a peor aunque simplemente fuese por todo el parón científico y conocimiento que se perdió por muchos que los árabes avanzasen en unos campos o los chinos en otros, hasta que punto esos conocimientos no estban ya con los egipcio/griegos/romanos? fue pasar del método "científico" a las supersticiones.
> 
> De todas formas que sea pesimista en unos aspectos no implica que no trate de disfrutar la vida, y como dice Bertok , lo importante es desligarse cuanto antes de la necesidad de trabajar para otras, poque por desgracia nuestro trabajo cada vez vale menos.



voy a decir que en mi humilde opinión, no sea que alguien ahora me llame gran filósofo de pacotilla, yo también creo que para mejorar nuestro futuro personal se necesitará alguna de estas dos cosas: conseguir la independencia financiera y/o la independencia laboral por ser capaz de crear tu propio nicho de trabajo (sólo o en clústeres del tipo que sean). De otra manera sólo seremos remeros esclavizados a salarios cada vez menores y compitiendo por trabajos cada vez más escasos.

en esto estoy de acuerdo con Bertok al 100%, otra cosa es que veamos distintas formas de conseguirlo 

y hoy BME romperá de nuevo los 33, Topongo, pero hasta los 35 no sueltes o harás el idem


----------



## Krim (22 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eso es un contra-argumento? En serio me estas diciendo que décadas de correlación entre gasto energético y pib ya no valen?



Sí. Te estoy diciendo exactamente eso. Me has entendido .


> ¿Me dices que hace 20años no había esas diferencias entre los costes de climatización entre instalaciones modernas y obsoletas?



Estimación conservativa, como te he dicho. Hace 20 años, te garantizo que cosas como ventanas con 1.8 W/m²K de transmitancia no existían ni en la imaginación.


> Ah, es que es el nuevo paradigmaaaaaa?
> 
> Cuidado con la soberbia tecnológica



Si pudiera levantar 50 kg con mis manos (lol), no sería soberbia decirlo. Sería realidad. Ningún número de personas acusándome de soberbia cambiaría esos. 


> Por cierto, me gustaría que nos informaras de esa tecnología disruptiva que ha hecho descorrelacionarse el pib y el consumo energético en 2008.... ::



Están descorrelacionadas desde hace mucho más de 2008. Veo que además de todo lo anterior, tienes otro error de concepto: Concurrencia!=Causalidad, piratón.



> Edito: yo no defiendo que para vivir mejor haya que consumir mas energía. Lo que digo es que para fabricar cosas, cultivar campos, dar servicios, etc., se necesita energía. Y se está consumiendo menos energía, por lo que se está produciendo menos. Pensar que la eficiencia en españa se ha mejorado un 20%-30% en 6 años es errrr, es errrr ::



Mmmph, ese número es un tanto difícil de calcular a nivel global, así que aquí mejor no ponemos la mano en el fuego por ello, pero mucho me temo que subestimas salvajemente las posibilidades de los incrementos de eficiencia. La diferencia entre una G y una A en vivienda es un 92%, entre una LED y una incandescente es un 85%, entre un electrodoméstico E y un A+ es un 75%...

Cuidado con la ignorancia tecnológica.


----------



## Namreir (22 Jul 2014)

Leo propuesta economica del PP:

A) Mantener las diputaciones 

B) Subir el numero de alunnos por aula hasta los 40

Y recuperamos la deduccion por vivienda.


----------



## Topongo (22 Jul 2014)

Las BME ya puse que salvo desatre no las suelto hasta despues de resultados :no::no: y luego pues a ver si hacemos el 8% que tenía en mente.
Después pues ya viendo la fuerza que tengan y eso lo que salga...

Por lo que veo @capitancavernicola cosiguió el Topongo genuino Sabadeliano vendiendo en mínimos y hoy el muy perro rebotando bien ::


----------



## Tono (22 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Las BME ya puse que salvo desatre no las suelto hasta despues de resultados :no::no: y luego pues a ver si hacemos el 8% que tenía en mente.
> Después pues ya viendo la fuerza que tengan y eso lo que salga...



Los March ha puesto un no pasarán en los 32 que no se lo salta ni un galgo. No se puede tener mejores compañeros de viaje. A partir de ahí hasta donde la quieran llevar.


----------



## Namreir (22 Jul 2014)

La que mas me gusta es esta:



> Cese de docentes interinos durante el periodo no lectivo de verano



Bertok, nuevo salario minimo en España:

10 mensualidades por el SMI 

Poco a poco el futuro que acecha, nos atrapa.


----------



## bertok (22 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> La que mas me gusta es esta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo tengo claro y los pasos van hacia ahí.

La guerra es larga y las posibilidades de enfrentarla no son desdeñables.

Ahora, que si vas con 100K de deuda a la espalda ... es más difícil.

Todo sigue el plan previsto, nada cambia.


----------



## Namreir (22 Jul 2014)

Me han llegado rumores que el gobierno planea reestablecer la deduccion por adquisicion de primera vivienda, la fuente es fiable y podria ser antes de que termine el año.


----------



## atman (22 Jul 2014)

Chila dijo:


> De todas maneras, este hilo es muy interesante porque no hablamos solo de mercados y te hace ver puntos de vista muy interesantes y razonables en muchos aspectos.
> Asi que mantener la cordialidady deportividad en el debate seria de agradecer.



De hecho, es lo único que se pide en el hilo. Hay gente que no quiere entender.


----------



## ghkghk (22 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Me han llegado rumores que el gobierno planea reestablecer la deduccion por adquisicion de primera vivienda, la fuente es fiable y podria ser antes de que termine el año.




Joder, van a dejar un vacío a los pobres desgraciados que hayan comprado en estos dos años sin. Antes de 2013 desgrava. A partir del 1/1/2015 desgrava. Si te pilla en medio, te joden.


----------



## sr.anus (22 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Me han llegado rumores que el gobierno planea reestablecer la deduccion por adquisicion de primera vivienda, la fuente es fiable y podria ser antes de que termine el año.







lo que faltaba, asi no hay quien sea tapayogurista, siempre con falsos oasis en el horizonte


----------



## atman (22 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Veo sinergias operativas.
> 
> Pelas el techo de los vagones y los usas para transportar el carbón de ANR ::::::
> 
> W. Buffet compró una compañía de transportes ferroviarios a un precio que parecía bastante caro y luego se ha forrado con el transporte de materias primas en los US



jajaja... que cabrón...!! no lo había pensado... pero si piensa que la energética ya la tengo... pues... completo la integración vertical...!!


----------



## ane agurain (22 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Me han llegado rumores que el gobierno planea reestablecer la deduccion por adquisicion de primera vivienda, la fuente es fiable y podria ser antes de que termine el año.



no trollees nam!


----------



## Durmiente (22 Jul 2014)

En realidad ya se está preparando España para esas enormes diferencias entre clase alta y los demás, que algunos pronosticais. Lo más revolucionario que se les ocurre a algunos es promover una renta básica de no rebelión. Una v renta básica de conformismo miserable o una renta básica universal (o algo así). 
Esas rentas consiguen varios cosas:
- que no se intente mejorar (conformismo miserable)
- que nadie se rebele ( conformismo social) 
Se pueden sacar un montón conclusiones pero yo creo que ya están preparando la s mentes para que produzca un conformismo generalizado que proporcione los menos problemas posibles a la clase alta. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## ane agurain (22 Jul 2014)

Ucrania llama a filas a su poblacin | Internacional | EL MUNDO


----------



## Durmiente (22 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Ucrania llama a filas a su poblacin | Internacional | EL MUNDO



Creo que Ucrania esta abandonada a su suerte: las sanciones a Rusia (Hasta ahora) han consistido en dejar a Putin sin postre después de las reuniones del G8. 
Y castigado sin jugar con la Nintendo. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## atman (22 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Creo que Ucrania esta abandonada a su suerte: las sanciones a Rusia (Hasta ahora) han consistido en dejar a Putin sin postre después de las reuniones del G8.
> Y castigado sin jugar con la Nintendo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300




...y las represalias rusas son aún menores... así que... al final son todo movimientos para consumo interno. Fuera de las fronteras la máxima sería aquello de "No vamos a hacernos daño, ¿verdad doctor?"

Ahora que quien piense que esto no es malo...


----------



## ane agurain (22 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Creo que Ucrania esta abandonada a su suerte: las sanciones a Rusia (Hasta ahora) han consistido en dejar a Putin sin postre después de las reuniones del G8.
> Y castigado sin jugar con la Nintendo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300



a su suerte pero con el BM, la OTAN, USA y el FMI detrás, claro ::


----------



## Namreir (22 Jul 2014)

Ucrania esta jodida, sin reservas monetarias, sin gas, y con el comercio exterior hundido, el 20% de la poblacion huira en los proximos años.

---------- Post added 22-jul-2014 at 13:55 ----------

Recordad que el 60% de las exportaciones ucranianas va a los antiguos paises de la union sovietica.

---------- Post added 22-jul-2014 at 13:55 ----------

El deficit por cuenta corriente se ha disparado hasta el 10% del PIB


----------



## ane agurain (22 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Ucrania esta jodida, sin reservas monetarias, sin gas, y con el comercio exterior hundido, el 20% de la poblacion huira en los proximos años.



podemos presionarles para que nos bajen el precio del trigo. es nuestro principal vendedor


hace unos meses:
Expertos prevén una depreciación del trigo duro ante la abundante producción prevista en el mundo


hoy:
Posibles efectos agrícolas del conflicto ucraniano para las Américas - El Sitio Porcino


----------



## Namreir (22 Jul 2014)

El precio del trigo y el maiz se han hundido, buenas noticias para nosotros.

---------- Post added 22-jul-2014 at 14:00 ----------

Es la deflacion hamijo, nos espera para descuartizarnos.


----------



## Durmiente (22 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> a su suerte pero con el BM, la OTAN, USA y el FMI detrás, claro ::



Precisamente estos son los que están dejando a Putin sin postre. 
Y si Nintendo. 
Son unos despiadados carniceros. (Hasta ahora)
POR CIERTO ¿Cuántos europeos murieron en el avión? 
Pues eso. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Tono (22 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> ...y las represalias rusas son aún menores... así que... al final son todo movimientos para consumo interno. Fuera de las fronteras la máxima sería aquello de "No vamos a hacernos daño, ¿verdad doctor?"
> 
> Ahora que quien piense que esto no es malo...



tan malo como todas las vidas perdidas, que no tienen un valor económico
el poder sigue estando por encima de los derechos humanos, nada ha cambiado en pleno siglo XXl

Probablemente se acabe buscando a alguien menor que pague por lo del avión y a la crisis de Ucrania se la deje morir por agotamiento interno





atman dijo:


> De hecho, es lo único que se pide en el hilo. Hay gente que no quiere entender.



Atman, no me he dado por aludido. 
A lo mejor soy el principal culpable de todo y yo sin enterarme. Si lo dice por mí, puede señalarme claramente.


----------



## Montegrifo (22 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> En realidad ya se está preparando España para esas enormes diferencias entre clase alta y los demás, que algunos pronosticais. Lo más revolucionario que se les ocurre a algunos es promover una renta básica de no rebelión. Una v renta básica de conformismo miserable o una renta básica universal (o algo así).
> Esas rentas consiguen varios cosas:
> - que no se intente mejorar (conformismo miserable)
> - que nadie se rebele ( conformismo social)
> ...



La prueba piloto ya la han hachó y les ha salido bien. Se llama Andalucía y la gente come del pesebre tan contenta


----------



## Topongo (22 Jul 2014)

De otro hilo, miren el disclaimer porque no tiene desperdicio
https://www.bankiahabitat.es/compra/vivienda/ficha/15717359

Disclaimer:

El inmueble se transmite ocupado ilegalmente por terceros y sin los suministros debidamente contratados. El vendedor no responde ni de los vicios o defectos ocultos ni del estado de conservación del inmueble, que se transmitirá como cuerpo cierto. Si a fecha de venta el vendedor hubiese demandado judicialmente la ocupación, deberá el adquirente subrogarse en dicha demanda y mantener en todo caso indemne al vendedor. El precio de venta de este inmueble se ha determinado en base a las anteriores circunstancias, que han supuesto un menor valor del mismo, y que deberán ser expresamente aceptadas por el adquirente en el contrato de compraventa.

El estado de ocupación y/o los impedimentos para que el inmueble pueda ser visitado libremente por los técnicos impiden su tasación oficial conforme exige la Orden ECO/805/2003, de 27 de marzo, por lo que el inmueble, mientras perdure la situación, no podrá ser hipotecado. En consecuencia, no podrá constituirse financiación hipotecaria sobre este tipo de fincas, cuya adquisición requerirá el otorgamiento de otro tipo de garantías en caso de solicitarse financiación.



::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

No hay :: suficientes


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Jul 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> La prueba piloto ya la han hachó y les ha salido bien. Se llama Andalucía y la gente come del pesebre tan contenta



Ahora coleto y sus secuaces quieren exportarla de forma más agresiva al resto del país, bajo la forma de seres de luz.

Mejor oportunidad no van a encontrar...


----------



## ane agurain (22 Jul 2014)

bme lleva 8 días lateral
desde hace 10 las fuertes vendiendo
desde hace 4 las gacelas comprando

que venga alguien a poner el taco


----------



## Topongo (22 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> bme lleva 8 días lateral
> desde hace 10 las fuertes vendiendo
> desde hace 4 las gacelas comprando
> 
> que venga alguien a poner el taco



Dicho asi, del todo bien no suena... ::::


----------



## ane agurain (22 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Dicho asi, del todo bien no suena... ::::



todo esto según el koncorde


----------



## Adicto (22 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Joder, van a dejar un vacío a los pobres desgraciados que hayan comprado en estos dos años sin. Antes de 2013 desgrava. A partir del 1/1/2015 desgrava. Si te pilla en medio, te joden.



Te equivocas si la vuelven a poner sería para todos, de lo contrario sería recurrible, no puedes aplicar fiscalizases diferentes si perjudicas a un grupo de población, otra cosa es mantener como se ha mantenido la desgravacion para los que compraron antes del cambio de la ley como una medida de gracia.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Jul 2014)

oportuniodad para el SP para saltar por encima de la directriz bajista a muy corto y seguir up


----------



## IRobot (22 Jul 2014)

¿Qué le pasa a Imtech? Ha subido más de un 15% desde el pasado viernes y no he visto ninguna noticia. ¿Se sabe algo nuevo sobre ella? :


----------



## ghkghk (22 Jul 2014)

Adicto dijo:


> Te equivocas si la vuelven a poner sería para todos, de lo contrario sería recurrible, no puedes aplicar fiscalizases diferentes si perjudicas a un grupo de población, otra cosa es mantener como se ha mantenido la desgravacion para los que compraron antes del cambio de la ley como una medida de gracia.




Muchas gracias por la aclaración. Me alegra que sea así, de hecho.

En ese caso serían los ganadores. Compran a precio de "no desgravación" y después se desgravan. 

Porque no nos engañemos, los precios tienen en cuenta si hay no desgravación.


----------



## Galifrey (22 Jul 2014)

Buenas,

Canto entradita en Grifols de esta mañana, doblando la posición que tenía. De momento va bien.

Y volvamos con el debate que os lleváis:

Creo que se mezclan dos temas, dos grandes preguntas.

1. ¿Es España viable como estado de bienestar que garantice unos mínimos de dignidad a todos sus ciudadanos?

Pues claro que no, pero esto ya lo dijo Niño Becerra hace unos cuantos años y, en general, todo buen burbujista lo venía viendo. Endeudarse, hacer el capullo, no buscarse bien la vida, confiar en los políticos, etc... todo eso lleva al desastre. El guano no es que vaya a venir, es que ya está aquí: colegios públicos degradados, experiencias tercermundistas en la sanidad pública, sálvame y punto pelota líderes de audiencia. Este país, en general, es un lodazal ético, económico y social. ¿Seguirá empeorando? Pues claro, nadie creo que tenga dudas. ¿Significará eso el madmax? Pues salvo guerra, claro que no. A pesar de todo eso (vivir peor y mejor que no necesites un hospital), te tomas unas cañitas al sol, ves un poco de futbol y todos tan contentos. Al 90% de los garrulos se les bajaran los humos y el otro 10% pasarán a delinquir con los efectos colaterales que sufriremos todos. Eso sí, si no te puedes pagar un seguro médico cualquier tontería se convertirá en un infierno y si tienes algun deuda tu ocio se reducirá a youporn via wifi de gowex ::

2. ¿El Ibex se va a ostiar, son viables las empresas gordas españolas?

Pues no tengo ni puta idea. En eso creo que estamos todos los que corremos por aquí. Si interesa a los que mandan de verdad habrá barra libre para que siga el pelotazo en empresas indecentes y si no interesa las reventarán. 

Por eso creo que una opción conservadora y sensata, sobretodo para los que no somos expertos en esto (¿existen los expertos en esto ienso:?) es buscar empresas medio decentes, que tengan algo de calidad mas allá de los mamoneos hispanistaníes de toda la vida.

Mi elección es esta: Enagas, Viscofan, Caf, Ferrovial y Grifols.

Ahora, elegir es muy fácil, lo jodido es acertar.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (22 Jul 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> ¿Qué le pasa a Imtech? Ha subido más de un 15% desde el pasado viernes y no he visto ninguna noticia. ¿Se sabe algo nuevo sobre ella? :



Cierre de cortos tal vez ?


----------



## IRobot (22 Jul 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Cierre de cortos tal vez ?



La página que dio Ponzi no muestra variación:

shortsell.nl

Empiezo a sospechar que en realidad la página es un GIF y no va a cambiar nunca ::


----------



## Sin_Perdón (22 Jul 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> La página que dio Ponzi no muestra variación:
> 
> shortsell.nl
> 
> Empiezo a sospechar que en realidad la página es un GIF y no va a cambiar nunca ::



Pero cada cuanto se actualiza dicha página? no creo que sea diariamente. Normalmente suele ser semanalmente y la subida es de 2 días solo, ayer y hoy. 

La sigo porque esta me debe pasta....y me la quiero cobrar....osea que palmaré más seguro :rolleye:


----------



## Namreir (22 Jul 2014)

Vebga Tono, aqui, entre nosotros, en el momebto historico que mas cpmida producimos y en el que mas zulos habitables tenemos, una parte de la poblacion acabara malviviendo en un albergue y desbutrida.

Se llama progreso.


----------



## IRobot (22 Jul 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Pero cada cuanto se actualiza dicha página? no creo que sea diariamente. Normalmente suele ser semanalmente y la subida es de 2 días solo, ayer y hoy.
> 
> La sigo porque esta me debe pasta....y me la quiero cobrar....osea que palmaré más seguro :rolleye:



Jejeje, sí, eso comenté yo la última vez. Lo del Gif era un chistecillo, pero aún así tengo la impresión que estos cortos se mueven menos que la cara de la Duquesa de Alba :no:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (22 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> bme lleva 8 días lateral
> desde hace 10 las fuertes vendiendo
> desde hace 4 las gacelas comprando
> 
> que venga alguien a poner el taco



Maximo vendedor del dia: Bestinver


----------



## ponzi (22 Jul 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Pero cada cuanto se actualiza dicha página? no creo que sea diariamente. Normalmente suele ser semanalmente y la subida es de 2 días solo, ayer y hoy.
> 
> La sigo porque esta me debe pasta....y me la quiero cobrar....osea que palmaré más seguro :rolleye:



debe ser cada pocos días o diariamente

shortsell.nl

La semana pasada estaba en el 8,64% y hoy en el 9,05%


----------



## Tio Masclet (22 Jul 2014)

Buenas tardes. Sigo en Enagas desde 19,30€ (finales del año pasado). A veces estoy tentado en vender pero, para que se los lleve Montoro, voy a esperar a que pasen un año. Si no me llevo tanto, que se lo queden los "mercaos".


----------



## javiorz (22 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> bme lleva 8 días lateral
> desde hace 10 las fuertes vendiendo
> desde hace 4 las gacelas comprando
> 
> que venga alguien a poner el taco



Muy interesante koncorde.

Y iberdrola? :fiufiu: Manos fuertes meses comprando sin soltar na de na 8:


----------



## Topongo (22 Jul 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Sigo en Enagas desde 19,30€ (finales del año pasado). A veces estoy tentado en vender pero, para que se los lleve Montoro, voy a esperar a que pasen un año. Si no me llevo tanto, que se lo queden los "mercaos".



A mi en buena hora se me ocurrio cambiarlas en la cartera de cp por las bme...
En la otra muy agustico desde los 19 también


----------



## Chila (22 Jul 2014)

Iberdrola es dios!!


----------



## bertok (22 Jul 2014)

Peabody reports 2Q loss following a profitable quarter a year ago


ST. LOUIS (AP) -- Peabody Energy Corp. (BTU) on Tuesday reported a second-quarter loss after posting a profit in the same period a year earlier. The company's results matched analysts' expectations.

The St. Louis-based company reported a loss of $73.3 million, or 27 cents per share, compared with a profit of $90.3 million, or 33 cents per share, in the same quarter a year earlier.

Losses, adjusted to account for discontinued operations, were 28 cents per share. The average estimate of analysts surveyed by Zacks Investment Research was for a loss of 28 cents per share.

The coal miner said revenue rose 1.9 percent to $1.76 billion from $1.73 billion in the same quarter a year earlier, and beat Wall Street forecasts. Analysts expected $1.65 billion, according to Zacks.

*For the third quarter, the company expects to post a loss between 40 cents per share and 53 cents per share, much worse than the loss of 19 cents per share than analysts are expecting, according to FactSet.*

Peabody Energy shares have fallen $4.21, or 22 percent, to $15.32 since the beginning of the year, while the Standard & Poor's 500 index has climbed 6.8 percent. The stock has dropped $1, or 6.1 percent, in the last 12 months.


----------



## egarenc (22 Jul 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Sigo en Enagas desde 19,30€ (finales del año pasado). A veces estoy tentado en vender pero, para que se los lleve Montoro, voy a esperar a que pasen un año. Si no me llevo tanto, que se lo queden los "mercaos".



Ídem desde 20, con los resultados que ha presentado no me bajo hasta los 30 :


----------



## Tio Masclet (22 Jul 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> Ídem desde 20, con los resultados que ha presentado no me bajo hasta los 30 :



Y además, con el dividendo en el bolsillo.


----------



## egarenc (22 Jul 2014)

Cuando presenta resultados ferrovial? Pinta que no van a ser malos

---------- Post added 22-jul-2014 at 16:21 ----------




Tio Masclet dijo:


> Y además, con el dividendo en el bolsillo.



...y añado: dividendo que va a seguir creciendo si observamos la evolución del BPA previsto


----------



## Namreir (22 Jul 2014)

Este foro esquizoide hoy estara repleto de jatos alargados y tal.

Hoy que hacemos, esperamos el Ibwx en los 12k o hubdimos el mundo?

El SP esta mas manipulado que el concurso de miss universo.


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (22 Jul 2014)

Alpha Natural Resources Can Most Likely Survive, But Can It Thrive? - Alpha Natural Resources, Inc. (NYSE:ANR) | Seeking Alpha
Alpha Natural Resources Can Most Likely Survive, But Can It Thrive?


Disclosure: The author has no positions in any stocks mentioned, and no plans to initiate any positions within the next 72 hours. (More...)
Summary

Alpha Natural has good liquidity, with most of its debt maturing in 2018 or later and substantial room to do more secured borrowing if needed.
Met coal prices remain in the dumps and Alpha Natural likely needs prices around $170 to $180 to reach positive free cash flow.
Assigning a 10x multiple to 2016 EBITDA and discounting it back doesn't lead to a compelling fair value, but Alpha is a leveraged play to a met coal recovery.

In a brutal market for coal producers, Alpha Natural Resources (NYSE:ANR) management has done a commendable job of cutting costs and enhancing liquidity. *Unfortunately, the $170 to $180 per tonne in met coal pricing that the company needs for positive free cash flow seems a long way off.* Companies like Anglo American (OTCPK:AAUKY) have in the past struck lucky when key producing areas have been hit by significant disruptions and the significant short interest here is a bit like a coiled spring for any good news. That said, a 10x multiple to 2016 EBITDA discounted back doesn't offer huge upside and this is only a stock for those who can handle above-average risks and a long wait.
The Good - Quality Assets, Good Liquidity, Realistic Management

I continue to believe that Alpha Natural Resources has a good asset base of coal mines (what those mines are worth today and in the future is a different matter). The company has very high-quality Central Appalachian (or CAPP) mines with very good cost structures, as well as mines in Northern Appalachia (or NAPP) and the Powder River Basin. Roughly three-quarters of the company's coal is low-sulfur and close to 70% is high-BTU. Alpha has more than 4 billion tons of coal in its reserves, with well over 1 billion tons of metallurgical coal. Although the company is not a low-cost met coal producer, it has generally been the largest met coal exporter from the U.S.

Also included in Alpha's good assets is Alpha's Appalachian shale gas acreage. The company committed 7.5K acres to a joint venture with Rice Energy (NYSE:RICE) and is now looking to sell some or all of the 9.5 million shares in the company (which could raise as much as $250 million). Alpha has another 10K acres in a second JV, but this acreage is less developed.

I believe that Alpha has taken smart steps to enhance the company's liquidity position. With a debt transaction earlier this year, the company now has about $2.6 billion of liquidity and close to 90% of the company's debt matures in 2018 or later (a point at which many analysts believe met coal prices will be good enough to allow positive FCF). I'd also note that under 30% of Alpha's debt is secured, versus about 45% at Arch Coal (NYSE:ACI) and 70% at Walter (NYSE:WLT). That gives Alpha Natural considerably more room to maneuver, and with sustaining capex costs of around $200M, this company isn't under quite as much pressure.

In my view Alpha also benefits from a realistic management team. While Alpha once had 145 mines, 38 of them were shuttered by the end of 2012 and another 26 have been shuttered since. Management cut $150 million from annual costs in 2012-2013 and is targeting additional cost cuts in 2014. Not only is Alpha pretty efficient among Appalachian operators, the company does pretty well in the PRB as well, with margins that are somewhat worse than Cloud Peak (NYSE:CLD), but a fair bit better than Arch Coal. Management also seems realistic with respect to market conditions; expecting $120/mt to be at or near the bottom for met coal, but also still recognizing that the market is oversupplied by 10M-plus tonnes
The Bad - Weak Prices, Weak Footing

Pricing continues to be a significant issue for coal producers. Met coal continues to languish as Australian exports increase and thermal prices remain weak as utilities burn natural gas and get by with lower stockpiles.

I also want to mention something that I think is an increasingly significant factor when thinking about a coal recovery. This decline/trough hasn't been like past declines and coal companies like Alpha, Arch, and Walter have found themselves in much tougher liquidity circumstances. With higher debt levels and interest expense and a lower starting point for the recovery, I think far more capital is going to toward balance sheet repair during the next upcycle than has been the norm in the past, and that could compress the upside.
The Ugly - The World Is Changing

Can the coal market see a recovery? For all of the talk of competition from natural gas, thermal coal is still an important fuel source for electricity generation and likely to remain so for many years - even as utilities retire older coal-fired plants, they are increasing generation from more efficient modern plants. The EPA is clearly looking to reduce carbon emissions from electricity generation (and coal generates about two and a half times more CO2 than natural gas), but that isn't necessarily the death knell for thermal coal.

On the met side, there is too much capacity out there today and I have some long-term structural worries as most of the growth in steel production (and thus met coal demand) is going to be in emerging markets like China and not developed markets like Europe.
A Long Wait Without An Unusual Event

Alpha Natural is not as stressed financially as Arch Coal or Walter, but I also don't see the company having the resources or financial flexibility to diversify the way CONSOL Energy (NYSE:CNX) has). I think the company needs to see met coal selling for $170 or $180 to achieve positive free cash flow and I expect that to be a 2016-2018 event. Alpha has enough liquidity to stick around until then, and if there were a major disruption to the global markets (like flooding in Australia) that would certainly help firm up pricing.

Waiting two years or more for positive free cash flow is not going to be an easy wait. The shares aren't likely to sit still in the meantime, though, as there is a large short interest in Alpha (as well as Walter and Arch) and the shares are likely to react to any intermediate wiggles in the thermal and met markets.
The Bottom Line

Valuing companies in a deep cyclical trough is not easy; multiples to current non-existent profits tell you nothing and significant positive free cash flows are many years out. Giving a 10x EBITDA multiple to 2016 and discounting that back at 11% leads to a fair value of about $3.75 today, while a free cash flow model can produce a fair value ranging from $1 to $4.50 depending upon when the company returns to positive FCF and what the "new normal" is on a long-term basis thereafter.

If I had to invest in coal today, I'd probably look at China's China Shenhua (OTCPK:CSUAY) (which I wrote about here) or Indonesia's Bukit Asam (OTCPK:TBNGY) (which I wrote about here). Among the American companies, I suppose Cloud Peak, Peabody, and CONSOL all merit watching, but I do like Alpha Natural as a very risky play on a met coal recovery. I can't really see myself buying these shares, but the upside if higher met coal prices arrive earlier than expected would not be trivial.


TEngo puesta orden de compra en 2.50. Leyendo el artículo posiblemente estaría comprando caro.


----------



## egarenc (22 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Este foro esquizoide hoy estara repleto de jatos alargados y tal.
> 
> Hoy que hacemos, esperamos el Ibwx en los 12k o hubdimos el mundo?
> 
> El SP esta mas manipulado que el concurso de miss universo.



Veamos, ayer tocaba hundir el mundo...por tanto hoy ibex en los 12000


----------



## LCIRPM (22 Jul 2014)

Mola ver su discusiones, como son virtuales, la sangre no llega al río (com la de los pobres ucranianos, palestinos, asiáticos, africanos, ex-yugoslavos y todos sus desgraciados "daños colaterales" )

Personalmente tengo una predicción agridulce. En el fondo veo que la situación social se está degradando tanto que vamos a tener una vejez muy chunga (si llegamos, siendo optimista) y dejaremos un futuro negro negro a nuestros descendientes. Por otra parte, pienso que los que más tienen que perder no deberían dejar a sus clientes (nosotros) sin medios que les garanticen su nivel. ¿No? Así que dejo de pensar en el futuro y miro el presente:

Hablando de bolsa, las tecnologías siguen up up up.
Google a tope, Apple presenta resultados al cierre y casi en máximos, y mientras tanto en Ejpaña ....
https://es.finance.yahoo.com/notici...aborar-soluciones-tecnológicas-140128247.html


----------



## bertok (22 Jul 2014)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Alpha Natural Resources Can Most Likely Survive, But Can It Thrive? - Alpha Natural Resources, Inc. (NYSE:ANR) | Seeking Alpha
> Alpha Natural Resources Can Most Likely Survive, But Can It Thrive?
> 
> 
> ...



No compres mientras esté bajista.

El nivel de entrada poco importa si gira al alza.


----------



## Durmiente (22 Jul 2014)

Hoy toca superar los máximos históricos del IBEX Asi que hay qur pasar de 16.000 PUNTOS En una hora da tiempo. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## FranR (22 Jul 2014)

Mi guaaaanooo me lo robaaaaaron....anoooocheee cuando dormíaaaa

[YOUTUBE]F9Z1NO0NUhA[/YOUTUBE]

Vamos guaneros que no decaiga....todo lo que suba es para bajar más rápido, aunque lo haga desde los 17 miles juanlusienses.

P.D. yo no cambio mis sentimientos apocalípticos...como dije, Antes muerta que sencilla


----------



## Manu_alcala (22 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> debe ser cada pocos días o diariamente
> 
> shortsell.nl
> 
> La semana pasada estaba en el 8,64% y hoy en el 9,05%



Puntualizo.

La semana pasada estaban al 8.96%, el 14 de julio aumentaron al 9.05%.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Jul 2014)

ni arriba ni abajo

a ver si supera los 10680, por cuanto y entran los gordos o no


----------



## Namreir (22 Jul 2014)

Bertok, bajista? are you kidding me?


----------



## Janus (22 Jul 2014)

no quito ojo a las plateras. Me parecen un indicador muy bueno de lo que puede pasar próximamente.


----------



## sr.anus (22 Jul 2014)

en cuanto te alejas del intradia y entras en el hvei dos veces al dia... Parece coña, en menos de 24 horas estabamos en los infiernos, y ahora parece de nuevo el campamento verde flor.


----------



## bertok (22 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Bertok, bajista? are you kidding me?



Los 10.698 son nivel clave para girar otra vez al alza.


----------



## Tono (22 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Mi guaaaanooo me lo robaaaaaron....anoooocheee cuando dormíaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y no se le ocurra cambiarlas, que ojalá se cumplan 

pero primero deje subir esto hasta 10900 para salir con unas perras y volver a esperar esa caída hasta... hasta... 10000 estaría bien.

Por mi parte y por supuesto IMHO, veo que se cumple lo de siempre, al timing preciso de la jugada ni idea, a eso no llego, pero la esencia de los movimientos sí. 
Los leoncios tiran los precios antes de resultados para comprar barato, reventando SL sin compasión, y luego se vuelve a subir rápido para que las gacelas persigan el precio ante las ''buenas noticias'' y los muchos beneficios de banca y demás.
Y una vez llenado el horno, vuelta a empezar.

Disclaimer: mi Attention Whorismo es evidente y no lo niego... ya he dicho que soy un paleto gallego con gorro de Iberdrola que sabe lo que le cuenta su primo el de la granja de cerdos.


----------



## Robopoli (22 Jul 2014)

Vamos a echar a la tragaperras!! 
Unas pocas a UNITED RENTALS, INC. (URI)


----------



## atman (22 Jul 2014)

Como ya dije, para mí, ésta es la ventaja a corto plazo de ANR respecto a las otras. Por eso liquidé Walter a la mínima y dejé estas para largo...



> Also included in Alpha's good assets is Alpha's Appalachian shale gas acreage. The company committed 7.5K acres to a joint venture with Rice Energy (NYSE:RICE) and is now looking to sell some or all of the 9.5 million shares in the company (which could raise as much as $250 million). Alpha has another 10K acres in a second JV, but this acreage is less developed.



Y si las otras cascan... pues ya saben, el cuento de la lechera...


----------



## bertok (22 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Como ya dije, para mí, ésta es la ventaja a corto plazo de ANR respecto a las otras. Por eso liquidé Walter a la mínima y dejé estas para largo...
> 
> 
> 
> Y si las otras cascan... pues ya saben, el cuento de la lechera...



Eso lo saben las manos fuertes y los fondos.

Sin embargo el rastro que dejan en la pauta de precios y de volumen es que sistemáticamente las velas rojas tienen más volumen que las velas verdes.

El volumen de las velas verdes es lamentable.

Está dejada de la mano de dios en esta caída.

Wait & See


----------



## Manu_alcala (22 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Como ya dije, para mí, ésta es la ventaja a corto plazo de ANR respecto a las otras. Por eso liquidé Walter a la mínima y dejé estas para largo...
> 
> 
> 
> Y si las otras cascan... pues ya saben, el cuento de la lechera...



El precio baja, pero los institucionales siguen cargando ienso:

Alpha Natural Resources, inc. (ANR) Institutional Ownership & Holdings - NASDAQ.com

EDITO: Son datos muy defasados... del 31 de Marzo. No he dicho nada.


----------



## Durmiente (22 Jul 2014)

Pues el SP parece que va a probar los máximos históricos en esta sesión. ..

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Robopoli (22 Jul 2014)

El SP apuntito de romper máximos...


----------



## Durmiente (22 Jul 2014)

Superado. .. si antes lo digo. ..

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## bertok (22 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Superado. .. si antes lo digo. ..
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300



los resultados trimestrales están yendo bastante bien y siguen recomprando como posesos a base de dinero barato.


----------



## Krim (22 Jul 2014)

Están haciendo un trabajazo mis FER, resistiendo como jabatos los ataques de Pandoro estos días anteriores y subiéndose al carro hoy que toca chupinazo.

Eso sí, joder que día de curro, estoy de números hasta los cojones. Estoy tan agilipollado que hasta me ha parecido leer no se qué de que Bertok decía alcista. Figúrate.


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (22 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Vamos a echar a la tragaperras!!
> Unas pocas a UNITED RENTALS, INC. (URI)



Un valor que lleva un 100% de subida en un año, y que no reparte dividendos ni otras gracias.... que se dedica a alquilar 529 inmuebles en eeuu y méxico, y con un per 28... Será que soy otro tipo de inversor.


----------



## Durmiente (22 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Están haciendo un trabajazo mis FER, resistiendo como jabatos los ataques de Pandoro estos días anteriores y subiéndose al carro hoy que toca chupinazo.
> 
> Eso sí, joder que día de curro, estoy de números hasta los cojones. Estoy tan agilipollado que hasta me ha parecido leer no se qué de que Bertok decía alcista. Figúrate.



Te has equivocado al leer. Seguro
Repasa los mensajes y veras. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## inversobres (22 Jul 2014)

Caidas hasta los 10.000 he leido??? eso no es guanazo ni mierdas parecidas.

Hay que testear los 2000 del sp antes de vacaciones de agosto.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Jul 2014)

35% de bancos españoles creen que deberán fortalecer capital, según E&Y Por Agencia EFE


igual mañana en sp hacemos más abajo que hoy


----------



## bertok (22 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Te has equivocado al leer. Seguro
> Repasa los mensajes y veras.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300



joder no me dejáis ni trollear ::::::

SP alcista
Putibex ni agua hasta los 10.698
Carbón en bajista


----------



## Topongo (22 Jul 2014)

Nadando en los infiernos del mab y sus foros me he enterado de que el cuidador de suavitas no pone ni un duroi más , vamos que se ha quedado sin pasta.
Otro zurullo del MAB...

http://www.bolsasymercados.es/mab/documentos/Avisos/2014/07/MAB_Aviso_20140721.pdf


----------



## FranR (22 Jul 2014)

666 la señal


----------



## Robopoli (22 Jul 2014)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Un valor que lleva un 100% de subida en un año, y que no reparte dividendos ni otras gracias.... que se dedica a alquilar 529 inmuebles en eeuu y méxico, y con un per 28... Será que soy otro tipo de inversor.



También se dedican al alquiler de equipos industriales no sólo inmuebles.
El margen EBITDA es del 47.4%, el PER actualizado con los últimos datos es de 19 en lugar de 28, crecimiento de las ventas de un 35% en los últimos 3 años, ROE de 31, ...
Vamos, que se rumorea que hay alguna del Ibex con peores números 
Eso no quiere decir que no pueda darse la vuelta pero está en acumulación y acaba de superar la resistencia en los $112 por lo que si ajustas un stop (a esta si le meto stop) el riesgo no debería ser exagerado.


----------



## Durmiente (22 Jul 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Caidas hasta los 10.000 he leido??? eso no es guanazo ni mierdas parecidas.
> 
> Hay que testear los 2000 del sp antes de vacaciones de agosto.



Por favor. Evite brusquedades en este hilo. Cuide su lenguje y evite las palabras malsonantes. Este hilo es de gente educada.


¿Testear?¿Que es testear?¿Viene de testosterona? Voy a tenet que reportarlo...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## ane agurain (22 Jul 2014)

subasta tiran a zeltia y solaria
levantan a caf y prosegur (demasiado)


----------



## Tio Masclet (22 Jul 2014)

Hoy está siendo un buen día, tengo en verde hasta FCEL.

---------- Post added 22-jul-2014 at 17:40 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> subasta tiran a zeltia y solaria
> levantan a caf y prosegur (demasiado)



¿Ve entrada en zeltia? Me lo estoy pensando.


----------



## Robopoli (22 Jul 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Hoy está siendo un buen día, tengo en verde hasta FCEL.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-jul-2014 at 17:40 ----------
> 
> ...



+11% las FCEL pero no tiene ningún sentido. Parece que toda la cosa es porque el gobierno alemán les da un contrato de 5 milloncejos(WTF??)
Lo más cachondo es que parece que BLDP (que son las que llevo) suben otro 5.5% por mera simpatía :ouch:


----------



## Tio Masclet (22 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> +11% las FCEL pero no tiene ningún sentido. Parece que toda la cosa es porque el gobierno alemán les da un contrato de 5 milloncejos(WTF??)
> Lo más cachondo es que parece que BLDP (que son las que llevo) suben otro 5.5% por mera simpatía :ouch:



A finales de junio recibieron, también, 4,4mill $ del gobierno usano para investigación, junto a una universidad.
FuelCell Energy Inc (FCEL) Receives $4.4 Million In Federal Grants

Mucho sentido no tendrá, y será un nuevo atrapagacelas, pero está, a estas horas, triplicando su volumen medio de los últimos tres meses.


----------



## paulistano (22 Jul 2014)

*502 Bad Gateway

nginx​*


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Jul 2014)

jojo Fran me parto


----------



## Durmiente (22 Jul 2014)

Título del post:

*VOLVIENDO A LA CRUDA REALIDAD*



paulistano dijo:


> *502 Bad Gateway
> 
> nginx​*


----------



## Tono (22 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> 666 la señal



juraría que el verano pasado cuando se andaba por los 8666 dijo lo mismo ienso:

como pasa el tiempo y los puntos...


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (22 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> También se dedican al alquiler de equipos industriales no sólo inmuebles.
> El margen EBITDA es del 47.4%, el PER actualizado con los últimos datos es de 19 en lugar de 28, crecimiento de las ventas de un 35% en los últimos 3 años, ROE de 31, ...
> Vamos, que se rumorea que hay alguna del Ibex con peores números
> Eso no quiere decir que no pueda darse la vuelta pero está en acumulación y acaba de superar la resistencia en los $112 por lo que si ajustas un stop (a esta si le meto stop) el riesgo no debería ser exagerado.



Según seekingalpha el per es 28. Habría que ver cómo se calcula. 
No me malinterpreta, seguro usted tiene razón y se va a 250, pero para una empresa que alquila inmuebles (y materiales agrega usted, en la web no lo ví) una capitalización de 10.5 billones, por ahí nos dice que el precio ya está bastante inflado. 
Para gustos... Pero para mí, habiendo tantas cosas por ahí en buen precio (yo también estoy largo en BFR que usted mentó, y desde los 10u$s) me parece que tiene más posibilidades de corregir que de seguir hacia el norte.


----------



## Robopoli (22 Jul 2014)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Según seekingalpha el per es 28. Habría que ver cómo se calcula.
> No me malinterpreta, seguro usted tiene razón y se va a 250, pero para una empresa que alquila inmuebles (y materiales agrega usted, en la web no lo ví) una capitalización de 10.5 billones, por ahí nos dice que el precio ya está bastante inflado.
> Para gustos... Pero para mí, habiendo tantas cosas por ahí en buen precio (yo también estoy largo en BFR que usted mentó, y desde los 10u$s) me parece que tiene más posibilidades de corregir que de seguir hacia el norte.



Ya veremos que dijo un ciego 
Zacks lo tiene en buy, investors como leader de sector, morningstar en 4.4 donde 5 es stong buy,...
Evidentemente no quiere decir nada y como decía antes se puede dar la vuelta en cualquier momento pero ahora mismo el ratio de risk/reward es bueno. La idea es estrujarle un poquito y salir. 
Enhorabuena por las BFR


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (22 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Enhorabuena por las BFR



30% en un mes, que se dice pronto...
Estoy pensando en salirme, hoy negocian el nuevo default del Estado Argentino, y según acabo de leer en clarín, hay más posibilidades de choque que de acuerdo.
Más cerca del choque de trenes con los buitres
Esa posibilidad fue la que me hundió el precio y me permitió comprar a ese precio. Estoy pensando que mejor asegurar ganancias, así que creo que me bajo.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Jul 2014)

Los recortes que vienen
40 horas semanales para los funcionarios y eliminación
de moscosos
Negocios.com
Martes, 22. Julio 2014 - 11:45
Las CCAA con mayores problemas realizan 255
propuestas para reducir gastos, entre ellas pagar por ir a
urgencias.
Para reducir el déficit y cumplir con los objetivos hay
que hacer medidas antipopulares y que conllevan un
coste político, más cuando apenas quedan 10 meses de
cara a las municipales y autonómicas que se celebrarán
el próximo año. No obstante, para no asumir esta nueva
reducción del gasto, será el Ministerio de Hacienda,
dirigido por Cristóbal Montoro, quien lo propondrá en el
Consejo de Política Fiscal y Financiera, y por tanto quien
asuma la impopularidad.
Entre algunas medidas, según recoge El País, se
encuentra la eliminación del exceso de plazas vacantes
y no se llevarán a cabo reemplazos a excepción de
servicios prioritarios, con un aumento hasta las 40 horas
semanales, eliminación de los moscosos, eliminación de
una extra, suspensión de planes de pensiones públicos,
bajadas de sueldo y reducción de jornada para interinos,
reducción de un 5% en las aportaciones a entes o
empresas del sector público autonómico excepto en
hospitales. Se limitará el uso de los coches oficiales y
de subvenciones a los sindicatos.
Pagar por ir a urgencias
Se pagará por concertar una cita y no acudir o bien no
retirar los resultados de las pruebas, por asistencia a la
consulta médica o urgencias o la instauración de una
tasa por expedir recetas -cuando el Constitucional ha
tumbado la medida que se aplicaba en Madrid y
Cataluña-. Asimismo, habría compatibilidad del sistema
privado y público, con desgravación fiscal para usuarios
de una mutua privada. Asimismo, se podrían dispensar
medicamentos en otrsos establecimientos distintos a las
farmacias, reducción del margen comercial de éstas,
pese a los impagos de las Comunidades Autónomas, y
permitir u obligar a que determinados productos
farmacéuticos con receta sean dispensados en centros
ambulatorios, o cobrar una tasa por domir en los
hospitales.
Freno a las universidades
Sobre la Educación, se ha propuesto congelación de
módulos de la enseñanza concertada en los dos
próximos años, con un aumento de alumnos por profesor
en un 10%, mientras se despedirá a docentes interinos
durante el periodo no lectivo de verano. Ajuste en las
partidas de becas para comedor y libros. Bajada de las
ayudas a los Ayuntamientos para el mantenimiento de
escuelas infantiles, mientras se pondrá freno al número
de universidades y el número de titulaciones de grado.
Menos turno de oficio
Justicia. Reducción del módulo del turno de oficio.
Establecimiento de tasas judiciales en primera instancia
en procedimientos civiles y mercantiles en función de la
cuantía objeto de reclamación y del sentido de la
resolución favorable o desfavorable al reclamante. Tasas
por la prestación de servicios personales y materiales en
el ámbito de la Administración de justicia.
Eliminación de 'embajadas'
Asimismo, las CC AA han pedido unificar las
'embajaditas' y delegaciones en el exterior con las
embajadas españolas.


----------



## Chila (22 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> +11% las FCEL pero no tiene ningún sentido. Parece que toda la cosa es porque el gobierno alemán les da un contrato de 5 milloncejos(WTF??)
> Lo más cachondo es que parece que BLDP (que son las que llevo) suben otro 5.5% por mera simpatía :ouch:



¿aun seguís en el mundillo de las pilas?


----------



## Tio Masclet (22 Jul 2014)

Chila dijo:


> ¿aun seguís en el mundillo de las pilas?



Seguimos "pillados" en el mundo de las pilas, por lo menos servidor.


----------



## Tono (22 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Los recortes que vienen
> 40 horas semanales para los funcionarios y eliminación
> de moscosos
> 
> ...



Y eso es sólo el principio Ane.

Ahora toca empezar a recortar el déficit año tras año a pasos agigantados... con la amenaza del BCE encima de no aceptar como garantía más deuda que la exacta permitida.

Déficit del 5,8 % en 2014, del 4,2 % en 2015 y del 2,8 % en 2016 

Y los deberes sin hacer todavía. :ouch:
Ahora llega la hora de la verdad para jubilados y funcionarios. Que lo que son los miles y miles de cargos públicos a dedo no se tocarán.


----------



## Robopoli (22 Jul 2014)

Chila dijo:


> ¿aun seguís en el mundillo de las pilas?



Yesssshhhhh.... El último paquete se me ha quedado pillado un 30% aprox. así que no hay más remedio porque vendéh pa peldéh como que no 
Aún así la aventura de las pilas salió redondita


----------



## Namreir (22 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Y eso es sólo el principio Ane.
> 
> Ahora toca empezar a recortar el déficit año tras año a pasos agigantados... con la amenaza del BCE encima de no aceptar como garantía más deuda que la exacta permitida.
> 
> ...



Pero las dipus no se tocan, esas son sagradas, ni el senado, ni los jinformatikos de los que "controlan" las cuentas, ni los castores o bankiores etc, etc


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Jul 2014)

Curiosa historia

Un 'selfie' de lujo | loc | EL MUNDO


----------



## Tono (22 Jul 2014)

a menos de un punto de máximos en el SP, no quieren parar ni en vacaciones

A la mañana comenté sobre Iberdrola y el reciclaje de combustible atómico de plantas nucleares a desmantelar en Inglaterra. 



> The two companies will cooperate to deploy this innovative technology in the UK
> The UK PRISM project will safely reuse Britain's plutonium stockpile to generate carbon-free electricity
> IBERDROLA and GE Hitachi Nuclear Energy (GEH) have signed a Memorandum of Understanding on cooperation towards the deployment of PRISM technology as a credible long-term solution to reuse existing reprocessed plutonium in the UK.
> 
> The two companies, together with the Nuclear Decommissioning Authority (NDA) which advises on the decommissioning plans for current and planned nuclear power stations and is in charge of waste management, will analyse the options for GEH's PRISM technology which can reuse the plutonium stockpile to generate electricity.



Iberdrola SA: IBERDROLA AND GE HITACHI JOIN FORCES IN A PROJECT TO REUSE UK NUCLEAR WASTE

y el dolar ganando terreno :ouch:


----------



## LCIRPM (22 Jul 2014)

¿Por que Abengoa "A" sube casi un 4% y Abengoa B baja un 0,30 ?
Creo que la diferencia es que las primeras tienen derecho a voto y las clase B, no. 
Independientemente de que no tengan el mismo valor, deberían correlacionarse ¿no?


----------



## mpbk (22 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> preparados para que el ibex suba 150 pips?
> 
> JAJAJAJAJ



soy el dios de la bolsa

---------- Post added 22-jul-2014 at 19:57 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> largos ibex, y dax.
> 
> puto amo
> 
> ...



soy el dios de la bolsa


----------



## bertok (22 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Los recortes que vienen
> 40 horas semanales para los funcionarios y eliminación
> de moscosos
> Negocios.com
> ...



Los despidos en verano equivalen a un buen tajo en el salario anual :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Más precariedad y millones viviendo en el alambre.


----------



## mpbk (22 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> oleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> que bueno soy coño



soy el dios de la bolsa


----------



## ane agurain (22 Jul 2014)

habrá que prostituirse.

más aún.


----------



## mpbk (22 Jul 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿Por que Abengoa "A" sube casi un 4% y Abengoa B baja un 0,30 ?
> Creo que la diferencia es que las primeras tienen derecho a voto y las clase B, no.
> Independientemente de que no tengan el mismo valor, deberían correlacionarse ¿no?



pues yo he comprado la a esta mañana, se va a maximos.


----------



## Durmiente (22 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Los despidos en verano equivalen a un buen tajo en el salario anual :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Más precariedad y millones viviendo en el alambre.



Significan, por ejemplo, que un profesor iterino jamás podrá expresar una opinión contraria a los polñiticos de su comunidad (que son quienes lo tienen que volver a contratar) porque se puede encontrar con mil inconvenientes para aparecer en las listas de interinidades para el próximo año.


----------



## Galifrey (22 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> A mi en buena hora se me ocurrio cambiarlas en la cartera de cp por las bme...
> En la otra muy agustico desde los 19 también



Yo las primeras las compré a 18, luego a 19, luego a 20, luego a 22 y ahora ya me da cosa seguir cargando. Es la única operación de la que estoy 100% orgulloso. La compré por el dividendo y mírala como crece la campeona.

La única pega (ojalá fuesen todas las pegas así) es que hubiese querido seguir cargando mensualmente y está subiendo demasiado rápido. Según el plan que me he trazado, me quedaría una última pequeña entrada para dejarla dormir. 

En fin, la otra parte de la historia es lo gilipollas que se siente uno cuando piensa en la rentabilidad que me hubiese dado lo malbaratado en gowex si no hubiese dejado el camino pa seguir la vereda.


----------



## Namreir (22 Jul 2014)

Significa el comienzo de una nueva era de relaciones laborales, bienvenidos al futuro


----------



## ponzi (22 Jul 2014)

¿De la lista que puse quien dijo Corticeira?

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/LIS/COR-Corticeira_amori

si no recuerdo mal robopoli y pioapipo

+6,69%

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/LIS/SEM-Semapa

Semapa +2,8%

---------- Post added 22-jul-2014 at 20:25 ----------




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si no podeis verlo entrar por bing o google
> 
> BMW Car Sales Boosted by China Demand - WSJ



Ni hao Chinito

Vas a tener que aprender Chino si quieres opar a BMW

Si alguien se atreve con el reto os recomiendo esta web


Learn Chinese Online with Yangyang | Mandarin Video Lessons |

y de gratis

Mandarin Chinese: Mandarin Chinese ---Lesson 1 (Introduction)


----------



## Janus (22 Jul 2014)

Yo la vela de hoy en el SP no me la creo mucho porque aunque el momentum12 mira bien, tanto MACD como estocástico muestran una pequeña distribución que consume tiempo. O se pule los máximos y tira con decisión hacia arriba o mejor estarse quieto con el botón de BUY.

La MM150 anda 100 pipos más abajo y bajar a besarla no cambia nada del sesgo alcista actual.

---------- Post added 22-jul-2014 at 20:45 ----------

se sabe que no es fácil hacer negocios en los sitios donde los españoles están mirando.

Catar rescinde un contrato hospitalario de 1.759 millones con OHL - elEconomista.es


----------



## Robopoli (22 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> ¿De la lista que puse quien dijo Corticeira?
> 
> https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/LIS/COR-Corticeira_amori
> 
> ...



De hecho hice la orden y luego la cancelé porque no se ejecutaba por la falta de volumen imagino :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## Janus (22 Jul 2014)

A 0,53 este pavo subscribe la ampliación de capital. Con dos cojones. Los de Liberty han perdido hasta el gallumbo, vamos a ver qué pasa con éste.

Muy a pensar la salida del CEO. Éste no entró para salir así.


El grupo Prisa ha informado a la CNMV de una ampliación de capital de 100 millones de euros que será suscrita enteramente por Roberto Alcántara Rojas, nuevo accionista de referencia. Además, ha comunicado la renuncia de su consejero delegado, Fernando Abril-Martorell, el próximo 1 de octubre que será sustituido por José Luis Sainz, hasta ahora responsable de la división de radio y noticias.
José Luis Sainz sustituirá a Fernando Abril-Martorell como consejero delegado de Prisa, una vez que éste abandone el cargo por voluntad propia el próximo 1 de octubre, según ha informado la compañía. 

Ambos trabajarán coordinadamente, bajo la supervisión del presidente ejecutivo, en la definición de un nuevo organigrama y para que los negocios del grupo sigan desarrollando correctamente sus planes. 

Prisa añade que tras el saneamiento del balance de la compañía, la adecuación de la estructura de costes y el encauzamiento del proceso de reestructuración de deuda, Fernando Abril-Martorell considera cumplido su compromiso adquirido con el presidente de Prisa, Juan Luis Cebrián.
Abril-Martorell seguirá en Prisa
De este modo, Abril-Martorell abandonará las funciones ejecutivas el próximo 1 de octubre pero, a petición de Juan Luis Cebrián, permanecerá tanto en el Consejo de Administración como en el Comité Editorial del diario El País. 

José Luis Sainz, al frente de la gestión de los negocios de Prensa y Radio de Prisa desde hace dos años, ha desarrollado la mayor parte de su vida profesional en el Grupo. Actualmente es presidente de Prisa Noticias y consejero delegado de El País y de Prisa Radio, miembro del Consejo de Administración de EL País y la SER, y desde este martes también del Consejo de Prisa. 

Las áreas Financiera, de Estrategia, Comunicación y la Secretaría General dependerán directamente del presidente ejecutivo de la compañía, ocupándose el consejero delegado de la gestión y supervisión de los distintos negocios del Grupo. 

José Luis Sainz ha desarrollado su carrera profesional en Arthur Andersen, donde asesoró como consultor a Prisa, Grupo Zeta, Diario 16 y ABC, entre otros; y posteriormente pasó a formar parte de Prisa en 1989, donde acumula experiencia en las áreas de prensa, radio, producción audiovisual, televisión e Internet. Sainz ha desempeñado cargos directivos en El País hasta que en 1997 fue nombrado adjunto a la Dirección General de Prisa. Posteriormente, se ha responsabilizado de la Dirección General de la Cadena Ser, y del conglomerado Unión Radio que hoy es Prisa Radio. 

Además, ha sido consejero delegado de Prisacom, el área trasversal del Grupo que desarrollaba los negocios digitales y en Pretesa y Plural Entertainment, divisiones de producción audiovisual para cine y televisión de PRISA. Entre 2009 y 2011, trabajó en el Grupo Vocento. Es Licenciado en Ciencias Económicas y en Derecho por la Universidad Autónoma de Madrid.
Ampliación de capital
Por otro lado, Prisa ha informado de que el Consejo de Administración ha aprobado un aumento de capital de la sociedad por un importe de 100 millones de euros a un precio de 0,53 euros por acción. 

Dicho aumento de capital será suscrito "de manera inminente", según señala, una vez cumplidos los requisitos legales, por el empresario mexicano Roberto Alcántara Rojas, miembro del Consejo de Administración de Prisa y de su Comisión Ejecutiva desde el pasado mes de febrero y firmante del contrato de accionistas de la compañía. Se convierte así en el primer accionista individual de la compañía, con un porcentaje del 9,3 por ciento del capital. 

La entrada de Alcántara en el capital del Grupo se producirá a través de la emisión y puesta en circulación de 188.679.245 acciones ordinarias Clase A, con exclusión del derecho de suscripción preferente. El precio pagado supone una prima cercana al 40 por ciento sobre el precio medio ponderado de las acciones de Prisa durante los últimos tres meses. 

El grupo explica que los fondos obtenidos en la ampliación se destinarán a la recompra de deuda de diversas entidades financieras acreedoras del Grupo con un descuento mínimo del 25%. Esas mismas entidades se han comprometido a vender al menos 600 millones de deuda con el mismo descuento mínimo del 25% antes del 31 de diciembre de 2014. 

"La entrada de Roberto Alcántara coincide con una nueva etapa en la compañía, que podrá centrarse en un futuro próximo en proyectos de crecimiento y expansión", ha señalado Cebrián. 

Por su parte, Roberto Alcántara ha asegurado que ha resaltado los perfiles institucionales de Prisa y su contribución a los valores sociales y democráticos en Latinoamérica. Alcántara Rojas, (México 1950) empresario dedicado al transporte de largo alcance, es presidente del Grupo Toluca y de las aerolíneas VivaAerobus, que fundó en 2006 con el promotor de la irlandesa Ryanair. Es accionista y presidente del Consejo de Administración del consorcio Iamsa -Inversionistas en Transportes Mexicanos- que agrupa las mayores empresas de autocares en México. 

Entre 1991 y 1999 fue presidente del Consejo de Administración de BanCrecer, S.A. Alcántara ha sido incluido en la lista de los 100 principales ejecutivos de México que elabora anualmente la CNN.


----------



## bertok (22 Jul 2014)

Catar rescinde un contrato hospitalario de 1.759 millones con OHL - elEconomista.es

*Catar rescinde un contrato hospitalario de 1.759 millones con OHL
*

OHL ha anunciado este martes que un organismo catarí ha notificado la rescisión de un contrato hospitalario de 1.759 millones de euros adjudicado en 2008 a un consorcio liderado por la constructora española y con un grado de ejecución de obra que cifra en el 95%.

En un comunicado al supervisor bursátil, OHL dice que Qatar Foundation for Education, Science & Community Development basa la resolución en un incumplimiento de los plazos de entrega, pero OHL no facilita detalle alguno sobre los pagos.

*"OHL considera que los motivos alegados por el Cliente carecen de fundamento legítimo, y consecuentemente tiene previsto poner en marcha a través del Consorcio los mecanismos contemplados en el Contrato para reclamar en vía arbitral ante la Cámara de Comercio Internacional (CCI) con sede en Londres, la protección efectiva de sus intereses"*, dijo.

*El grupo presidido por Juan Miguel Villar Mir ha afirmado no obstante que, conforme a la información de la que dispone actualmente, no espera que esta situación tenga un "impacto material" ni en su patrimonio ni en sus finanzas.
*
La entrega de este centro médico y de investigación situado en la ciudad de Doha estaba prevista para el primer cuatrimestre del año que viene


----------



## ponzi (22 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> De hecho hice la orden y luego la cancelé porque no se ejecutaba por la falta de volumen imagino :ouch::ouch::ouch:




Por cash flow la verdad apostaba mas por semapa.
Corticeira opera en un oligopolio, a poco que mejoren las ventas de vino estos irán detrás y mas al precio que cotiza


----------



## jayco (22 Jul 2014)

Para mis amigos libertarians. 

Speech de Peter McWilliam en el congreso del Partido Liberal de EEUU a favor de la marihuana. Murió dos años después de complicaciones derivadas del SIDA y Cáncer que padecia. Fue arrestado por posesión y cultivo de marihuana que utilizaba como terapia para tratar los efectos secundarios de su tratamiento. Murió pendiente de ser condenado por estos horribles delitos. 

[YOUTUBE]QorZKBvPzjw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (22 Jul 2014)

Tranquilos que la recuperación ya esta aquí:

En este documento están las 200 nuevos recortes que se quieren aplicar. ep00.epimg.net/descargables/2014/07/22/b9ac027c441171aea5d0c59813b1039


----------



## Namreir (22 Jul 2014)

Janus dijo:


> A 0,53 este pavo subscribe la ampliación de capital. Con dos cojones. Los de Liberty han perdido hasta el gallumbo, vamos a ver qué pasa con éste.
> 
> Muy a pensar la salida del CEO. Éste no entró para salir así.
> 
> ...



Pardiez, lo que paga la peña por controlar un puto panfleto de mierda.

---------- Post added 22-jul-2014 at 21:16 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Catar rescinde un contrato hospitalario de 1.759 millones con OHL - elEconomista.es
> 
> *Catar rescinde un contrato hospitalario de 1.759 millones con OHL
> *
> ...



Catar descubriendo el palillerismo patrio.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Jul 2014)

Este es el peor escenario posible para el conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania

La última ronda de sanciones de Estados Unidos en Rusia y la tragedia del avión MH17 de Malaysia Airlines en el este de Ucrania tienen a los inversores preocupados por la tensión generadas en el conflicto Ucrania/Rusia y las posibles sanciones que pueden adoptar EEUU y la Unión Europea.

Las cuestiones centrales en la crisis de Ucrania siguen sin resolverse. El riesgo de escalada de un conflicto militar desde un ámbito regional a uno más amplio, no se puede descartar.

Los analistas de Deutche Bank han emitido un gráfico donde se analizan los tres escenarios posibles del conflicto (unos favorable, otro donde las tensiones y escalan y el último, el peor posible).

1) Status Quo: un estancamiento nervioso

- Las cuestiones centrales como el estatus político del este de Ucrania y Rusia aceptando la integración de Ucrania con la Unión Europea, se mantienes sin resolver.

- Continuas luchas entre separatistas y el ejercito de Ucrania

- Continúa la preparación para más combates, a pesar de las señales de conciliación.



2) Escenario negativo: se agrava el conflicto

- Los separatistas son incontrolables, a pesar del tono conciliador de Rusia

- Más desastibilización en el este de Ucrania

- Posible intervención de Rusia: dando soporte a los rebeldes, lanzando un ataque aéreo o invadiendo/anexionando el este de Ucrania.

- Occidente impone sanciones de nivel 3 y sanciones financieras: se congelan los activos rusos en occidente.


3) El peor escenario posible: desastibilización de mayor alcance

- Entra en juego la relación de Rusia con Europa

- Posible interrupción del suministro de gas natural desde Rusia a Europa. En este sentido, los países europeos tienen diferentes grados de dependencia de este gas:

*Dependencia del 100%: Estonia, Finlandia, Letonia y Lituania
Entre el 80-100%: Bielorrusia, República Checa, Eslovaquia y Bulgaria
Entre el 60-80%: Ucrania, Austria y Grecia
Entre el 40-60%: Polonia y Eslovenia*
Entre el 20-40%: Alemania, Italia, Luxemburgo y Hungría
Menos del 20%: Reino Unido, Suecia, Suiza, España, Portugal, Noruega, Irlanda, Dinamarca y Bélgica.



Los ucranianos que hablan ruso se concentran en el este de Ucrania (ver gráfico)






---------- Post added 22-jul-2014 at 13:35 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Yo la vela de hoy en el SP no me la creo mucho porque aunque el momentum12 mira bien, tanto MACD como estocástico muestran una pequeña distribución que consume tiempo. O se pule los máximos y tira con decisión hacia arriba o mejor estarse quieto con el botón de BUY.
> 
> La MM150 anda 100 pipos más abajo y bajar a besarla no cambia nada del sesgo alcista actual.





Yo nada de nada

---------- Post added 22-jul-2014 at 13:35 ----------




Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Tranquilos que la recuperación ya esta aquí:
> 
> En este documento están las 200 nuevos recortes que se quieren aplicar. ep00.epimg.net/descargables/2014/07/22/b9ac027c441171aea5d0c59813b1039



no se ve!!


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (22 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo nada de nada
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-jul-2014 at 13:35 ----------
> 
> ...



Que hijos de fruta los del pais, han capado el link, te pongo el pdf directo:

http://ep00.epimg.net/descargables/2014/07/22/b9ac027c441171aea5d0c59813b1039f.pdf


----------



## sr.anus (22 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Pardiez, lo que paga la peña por controlar un puto panfleto de mierda.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-jul-2014 at 21:16 ----------
> 
> ...



ya saben de que pie cojeamos, estoy ansioso que venga un compañero mio de doha para que me cuente algo mas que gilipolleces.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (22 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Pardiez, lo que paga la peña por controlar un puto panfleto de mierda.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-jul-2014 at 21:16 ----------
> 
> ...



Las contratistas españolas se están cubriendo de gloria. Primero Panamá, ahora Qatar, ¿cuál será el próximo: Arabia Saudí y su AVE a La Meca?

Se creen estos empresaurius hispanicus que en otros países van a poder hacer los chanchullos que hacen aquí. Y que con unos "sobrecitos" bien puestos lo van a arreglar todo


----------



## Robopoli (22 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> +11% las FCEL pero no tiene ningún sentido. Parece que toda la cosa es porque el gobierno alemán les da un contrato de 5 milloncejos(WTF??)
> Lo más cachondo es que parece que BLDP (que son las que llevo) suben otro 5.5% por mera simpatía :ouch:



Estaba claro.... Easy come easy go (hablo de BLDP)
Esta semana como la tengamos un poco tonta hacemos triplete y marcamos máximos en SP500, DJIA y Composite. 
Ya, ya, ya, para luego morir cienes y cienes de veces!


----------



## Tono (22 Jul 2014)

gato ¿cómo ve el gap para mañana?

SP cerca de máximos, VIX cayendo casi un 7%
...hasta el carbón sube como un pepino

Desde la Costa Noroeste no se ve la cosa tan horrible.

menos mal, que no ganamos pa sustos estos días :ouch:


----------



## ane agurain (22 Jul 2014)

parece que han engañado a otro mexicano para prisa, como hicieron con el pop


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (22 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> parece que han engañado a otro mexicano para prisa, como hicieron con el pop



Si te refieres a los sucesos del 2008, de un grupo mexicano que iba a comprar el popular a 13, mientras cotizaba a 8, historia que duró lo justo para que un constructor patrio se desprendiera de sus acciones pignoradas a 12, creo que lo recuerdas mal.
El mexicano nunca existió, era una empresa inexistente recién creada en londres, y duró el tiempo justo para engañarnos a nosotros como mexicanos. Sí. Lo recuerdo bien ::


----------



## Robopoli (22 Jul 2014)

Apple Posts Second Straight Profit Gain as IPhone Sales Jump - Bloomberg


----------



## ane agurain (22 Jul 2014)

mirando a ver en qué valores (de los gordos) han entrado las manos fuertes, de los que suben, me da compran en acciona (llevan días)+bbva+airbus+ebro+ohl+repsol (llevan días, como en iberdrola)+mapfre+tef+enagas and gas (llevan días)

en la rotura de hoy de ABG s no compran. en la B, un poco
no han comprado sabadell, ni pop (edito, sí, un poco sí. que llevan días), ni bankia
bkt que llevaban comprando 5 días, empiezan a vender ahora que están sobrecomprando las gacelas

no han comprado en bme, ni gamesas, ni TUBACEX con toda la subida falsa de hoy  (tubos han estado comprando estos dias) y en zeltia que han comprado la semana pasada mucho, hoy han empezado a soltar.


y aprovecho para decir que CAT.OCC. es posible que esté haciendo un HCH en diario







*dicho esto, voy a ver si entro mañana en Airbus + Ercros si corrigen un poco.*



---------- Post added 22-jul-2014 at 14:48 ----------




capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Si te refieres a los sucesos del 2008, de un grupo mexicano que iba a comprar el popular a 13, mientras cotizaba a 8, historia que duró lo justo para que un constructor patrio se desprendiera de sus acciones pignoradas a 12, creo que lo recuerdas mal.
> El mexicano nunca existió, era una empresa inexistente recién creada en londres, y duró el tiempo justo para engañarnos a nosotros como mexicanos. Sí. Lo recuerdo bien ::





creame, que del popular controlo un poco su historia ::

Un grupo mexicano se convierte en el principal accionista del Banco Popular | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## Ladrillófilo (22 Jul 2014)

No se si lo habéis comentado porque no he leído esta tarde, pero...

Estáis al día de la movida de Herbalife??

Sorprendente... pego el siguiente texto de rankia

A mediados de 2011 Bill Ackman recibió datos de un informante que apoyaban la tesis de un fraude piramidal en Herbalife. A partir de entonces puso a trabajar al equipo de investigación de su hedge fund Pershing Square Capital Management, junto con dos estudios de abogados y una auditora forense.

A partir de mayo de 2012, el accionista se convenció de que tenía un caso sólido, y comenzó a realizar ventas cortas con las acciones de Herbalife. Por venta corta se conoce la práctica de tomar “prestadas” acciones de una compañía y venderlas con la esperanza de recomprarlas cuando el precio caiga.

El 20 de diciembre de 2012, convocó a una conferencia donde durante más de tres horas acusó a la compañía de inflar sus precios, distorsionar sus ventas y usar una complicada estructura de incentivos para ocultar un fraude. El activista asegura que 90% de los ingresos de la firma no provienen de la venta de sus productos, sino de las comisiones que se cobran a cada nuevo agente reclutado en la fuerza de venta.

Fuente



Según Ackman, Herbalife es un enorme esquema piramidal, o Ponzi, en la que sus ventas se basan en captar vendedores que a su vez captan nuevos vendedores, que son los que compran el producto, pero que realmente en el fondo no hay clientes que adquieran los productos. Unos productos que, por otro lado, según Ackman “no tienen ningún tipo de valor añadido ni diferenciación respecto a otros cientos de productos que hay en el mercado”.Según Bill Ackman, Herbalife vale cero dólares ya que considera que la compañía quebrará y su actual posición en el mercado a corto plazo es enorme. Por si fuera poco, Ackman ha anunciado que los beneficios que obtenga de está operación serán donados a entidades benéficas y apostó 1000 millones de dólares a que Herbalife y su MLM quebrarán.

Sin embargo, grandes especuladores e inversores como Daniel Loeb y Carl Icahn apoyan a Herbalife y creen que el negocio es lícito y no se trata de un esquema piramidal.

Las instituciones americanas llevan meses investigando a Herbalife y no encuentran nada raro. Sin embargo, la bomba saltó hace escasos días. Bill Ackman

Fuente



Sin embargo, pesos pesados como Carl Icahn y Daniel Loeb defienden a Herbalife y su modelo de negocio y niegan que sea una estafa. Icahn tiene incluso tres asientos en el consejo de administración y es uno de los mayores accionistas.

Icahn es perro viejo. Ackman es joven arrogante. Es difícil ver quien se llevará el gato al agua. Sin embargo, yo veo la publicidad de Herbalife y un sudor frío me recorre el cuerpo... Vende los clásicos batidos para bajar de peso, tiene estrategias agresivas de marketing, me recuerda a Amway, la base de la pirámide multinivel gana apenas unos dólares, hay lavado de cerebro a los distribuidores... en absoluto me recuerda a empresas de este estilo como Avon cuyos productos sí que me convencen.



El desenlace de la historia podría ocurrir la semana que viene. Ackerman ha anunciado que su hedge fund ha finalizado la investigación que comenzó hace dos años y que dice que revelará sin lugar a dudas que Herbalife es una estafa. Sin embargo, cabe recordar que la empresa ha salido indemne de todos los ataques... hasta ahora.

¿Tendremos la confirmación final de que es todo una estafa o se trata solo de una salida por la puerta de atrás para que Ackerman pueda deshacer los cortos? Nadie discute que los números de la compañía no sean buenos. Lo que no queda muy claro es de donde salen ni si son legales.

Ni idea, pero yo estoy corto en HLF. Esta vez con stop, por lo que pueda pasar.




Ayer -11%
Hoy............................... +25%!! WTF!
http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-07-22/ackman-unleashes-herbalifes-biggest-single-day-gain-ever


----------



## Namreir (22 Jul 2014)

En Tubacex os espero en los 10 euros

vamos a asistir a la mayor burbuja de tubos de la historia


----------



## ane agurain (22 Jul 2014)

gotham 2.0 ?

---------- Post added 22-jul-2014 at 15:03 ----------

1800 millones????


Hace 5años, OHL subió *un 9%, solo ese día *y era el mayor contrato de su historia


*esa semana subió de 14 a 18, por esa noticia*

OHL gana en Qatar el mayor contrato de su historia | Empresas | Cinco Días


el contrato era de 1800, pero la parte española eran 900 kilos


----------



## atman (22 Jul 2014)

Ufff... el conflicto se amplia... gran explosion en Zaporozhye. A mitad de camino entre Crimea y Karkiv... me parece que ambas partes se piensan que tienen las espaldas cubiertas. A occidente le hubiera gustado una Ucrania aliada, pero no va a comprometerse para nada y A Rusia lo que de verdad le interesaba era Crimea. El resto le sirve con que sigan a tortas indefinidamente...


----------



## Robopoli (22 Jul 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> No se si lo habéis comentado porque no he leído esta tarde, pero...
> 
> Estáis al día de la movida de Herbalife??
> 
> ...



La empresa es rentable. Yo estuve dentro durante un tiempo porque los fundamentales como tal son buenos (otra cosa es el modelo de negocio que es de lo más chustero e inmoral).
La guerra que tienen con Ackman es ya legendaria y ahí si vas largo malo porque te pueden pillar con el carrito de los helados pero si vas corto puedes perder la camisa.
Yo me mantendría lejos de esta gente. En mi caso pude salvar los muebles en su día en un rebote e incluso creo recordar que gane algo (fue hace más de un año) pero la cabrona es peligrosa como ella sola y EMHO no merece la pena beber de esas aguas.


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (22 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> creame, que del popular controlo un poco su historia ::
> 
> Un grupo mexicano se convierte en el principal accionista del Banco Popular | Economía | EL PAÍS



ahhh
yo hablaba de este
Grupo Hispania negocia venta 3,5% Banco Popular a grupo inversores mexicanos - Cotizalia.com

falsa noticia que calentó el valor para que un listo se bajara.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Jul 2014)

BREAKING: Apple reports profit of $7.7 bn on the back of strong iPhone sales.




https://twitter.com/INTLSpectator/status/491690155200102400


----------



## jayco (23 Jul 2014)

Will Stock Buybacks Bite Back? - MoneyBeat - WSJ

Extracto



> Last year, the corporations in the Russell 3000, a broad U.S. stock index, repurchased $567.6 billion worth of their own shares—a 21% increase over 2012.
> 
> The Russell 3000 returned 33.5% last year, including dividends. At the end of 2012, the stocks in the index were trading at an average of 16.7 times their net earnings; by year-end 2013, the index was at a multiple of 20.6 times.
> 
> ...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (23 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> gotham 2.0 ?
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-jul-2014 at 15:03 ----------
> 
> ...



Caer el valor caerá con toda seguridad, pero el hospital esta al 95% de construcción y supongo que ya se habrá cobrado una parte importante del contrato. Caso similar a SACYR con el canal que vivio unas jornadas de volatilidad.


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jul 2014)

pues sacyr se ha llevado hoy un pico en chile, no ha salido en muchos sitios


----------



## Chila (23 Jul 2014)

Parece que el Real Zaragoza va a seguir existiendo.
Buenas noches!!


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jul 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Parece que el Real Zaragoza va a seguir existiendo.
> Buenas noches!!



pues que ponga pasta para el basket en bilbao, 8-10 millones de pufo que deja el rubio. y eso que era la cancha que más se llenaba de la liga


niveles que molaría superar mañana:
10760

::

















mañana abrimos al otro lado de la directriz, un poco como el sp hoy.

me da que mañana hacemos un mínimo más abajo que el de hoy, o una vela sin mecha por abajo. así que todo apunta a que "oxtión importante para perder todo lo de hoy" o "empezamos a subir sin parar para arriba todo el día"


----------



## Namreir (23 Jul 2014)

Pues rl Baltic se ha desplomado hasta el peor nivel en un julio desde 1986.


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jul 2014)

zzzzz


----------



## Robopoli (23 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pues que ponga pasta para el basket en bilbao, 8-10 millones de pufo que deja el rubio. y eso que era la cancha que más se llenaba de la liga
> 
> 
> niveles que molaría superar mañana:
> ...


----------



## amago45 (23 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pues que ponga pasta para el basket en bilbao, 8-10 millones de pufo que deja el rubio. y eso que era la cancha que más se llenaba de la liga



Lo que no se es como las instituciones se fiaron de Arrinda, cuando se huele a la legua que cualquier cosa que toca huele a mier...

Sólo tenía que vender entradas, vender publicidad y pagar a jugadores ... vamos que no era rocket science ... y parece que no supo hacerlo ...

Quizá Urrutia pueda echar una mano con las plusvis de Ander Herrera ... :8:


----------



## Tono (23 Jul 2014)

Buenos días desde la Costa Noroeste.

Hoy resultados de Renta 4, Abertis, Iberdrola y Mediaset. 


Y estas son las previsiones para la BBVA y SAN







-------------

*Abertis supera las previsiones y gana un 5% más en el primer semestre*




> Este resultado está por encima de las previsiones de los analistas consultados por la agencia Reuters, que esperaban un beneficio de 296 millones de euros. La compañía ha señalado que el crecimiento de su resultado neto ha sido del 9% en términos comparables.
> El resultado de explotación antes de amortizaciones (ebitda) se ha situado en 1.483 millones de euros, cifra que supone un incremento del 11% y que está también por encima de las estimaciones de los expertos, que pronosticaban un ebitda de 1.477 millones.


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 Jul 2014)

Buenos días, el IBEX viene flojito, buscando el rojo. Ya veremos cómo evoluciona el día.
Pepón, en vos confiamos.


----------



## Tono (23 Jul 2014)

Aunque ya se sabía, la propia Iberdrola lo dijo a principios de año,veremos como lo toma el mercado.

*Iberdrola recorta su beneficio un 13% tras la reforma eléctrica*



> Iberdrola ha registrado un beneficio neto de 1.503 millones de euros entre enero y junio, cifra que supone una caída del 13% respecto al primer semestre del año anterio y que la compañía ha atribuido al impacto de las medidas regulatorias aprobadas en España.
> 
> Esta cantidad está ligeramente por debajo de las previsiones de los analistas consultados por la agencia Reuters, que esperaban un beneficio de 1.518 millones.
> 
> El resultado de explotación antes de amortizaciones (ebitda) se ha situado en 3.745 millones de euros, una cifra similar a la del semestre anterior y que está en línea con las expectativas del mercado. La compañía ha asegurado que, sin tener en cuenta el efecto de los tipos de cambio, esta partida habría mejorado un 0,7%.




Iberdrola recorta su beneficio un 13% tras la reforma elctrica - Expansin.com


----------



## amago45 (23 Jul 2014)

Prisa a lo loco con la entrada del magnate mexicano ... +15%


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Jul 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

menudo paseo nos han dao :rolleye: empieza por fin un rally alcista que creo tendra una vuelta a la muuuy rapida ienso:


----------



## FranR (23 Jul 2014)

Traigo niveles frescos:

Ahí van

CP: 10.654-10.608 (c)
Escapada alcista 1: 10.672 buen recorrido arriba si se sobrepasa 20-70

Por abajo: 10.506-10.444

IF en BBVA: Sigue en zona de venta desde finales de junio.
El viernes nos dice que será movido.


----------



## Tono (23 Jul 2014)

Parece que hoy la banca quiere empujar, esto va parriba en principio

El Sabadell en cabeza. Parece que alguien les ha dado un chivatazo de los East Coast's shorts y se los están puliendo.


----------



## docjones (23 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Aunque ya se sabía, la propia Iberdrola lo dijo a principios de año,veremos como lo toma el mercado.
> 
> *Iberdrola recorta su beneficio un 13% tras la reforma eléctrica*
> 
> ...



Parece que el mercado se lo toma bastante bien. O eso, o "ta to descontao, jallu".


----------



## Tono (23 Jul 2014)

está descontado Doc, en su plan de crecimiento 2014-2016 se contemplaba una caída de beneficios este año.

1500M de beneficio neto siguen siendo unos señores beneficios, ni se espera eso del SAN :rolleye:

Me voy a hacer la calle y saludar a mi primo el porquero, a ver que opina de los beneficios de Apple.

Mira que son puñeteras las empresas. Se empeñan en tener beneficios y así no hay manera de que los índices se nos hundan. :ouch:


----------



## Durmiente (23 Jul 2014)

Da la impresión de que el IBEX se va a mantener Donde esta. Al menos unas horas. .. parece que no se va a mover mucho. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Robopoli (23 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Me voy a hacer la calle y saludar a mi primo el porquero, a ver que opina de los beneficios de Apple.




Porqueros no pero yo se de uno que gestiona gran parte de su granja con su smarth phone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (23 Jul 2014)

Nos mantenemos en CP incrustados a la espera de alguna noticia. Hasta las 10.30 puede ser muy tranquilo (excepto filtraciones que adelanten unos minutos el meneito)

Amplio

IF ibex (LP) es su peor momento desde 12/01/2011

IFC Ibex (MP) Situación venta débil


----------



## davinci (23 Jul 2014)

He estado leyendo algunas cosas sobre Ezentis y su estrategia para los próximos años. ¿Tenéis opinión al respecto? ¿Cómo veis la ampliación? ¿Suficiente para el planteamiento que ofrecen? ¿Y el asunto de Vértice?


----------



## Robopoli (23 Jul 2014)

Para los MANHataneros si queda alguno:

Manhattan Associates : Reports Record Second Quarter 2014 Results | 4-Traders

Han subido el guidance para 2014 un 3% y creo que andan con pies de plomo.
Veremos lo que hace hoy pero es una empresa growth cojonuda para el medio plazo / largo plazo.
Ayer en after +5,36%


----------



## Durmiente (23 Jul 2014)

No me extrañaría de que, conforme se acerque la apertura americana, esto empiece, poco a poco, a ir subiendo.

Da la impresión de que los americanos pueden subir hoy todavía un poco más.


----------



## atman (23 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> No me extrañaría de que, conforme se acerque la apertura americana, esto empiece, poco a poco, a ir subiendo.
> 
> Da la impresión de que los americanos pueden subir hoy todavía un poco más.



Pues yo... no lo tengo tan claro...


----------



## FranR (23 Jul 2014)

Nos acercamos a las 10.30, nos colocamos cerca de nivel relevante....amooooo

---------- Post added 23-jul-2014 at 10:33 ----------

Arriba ya han probado varias veces, toca probar abajo. Let´s go!!


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Jul 2014)

esto de mueve menos que una escoba......... arrrrrrr 


FranR & cia con un presupuesto de 800-1000€ (como máximo) ¿qué reloj recomiendas?
gracias


----------



## FranR (23 Jul 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> esto de mueve menos que una escoba......... arrrrrrr
> 
> 
> FranR & cia con un presupuesto de 800-1000€ (como máximo) ¿qué reloj recomiendas?
> gracias



Parece que quieren romper.....todavía no demasiado claro

Que estilo quieres?
Diver
Aviador
Clásico
Prefieres automático o cuarzo?

Te doy una primera idea: Hamilton X Wind.... pero busca bien y lo encontrarás por debajo de 1000 euros.

HAMILTON X-WIND AUTOMATIC CHRONO DIAL NEGRO Y PIEL MARRON H77616533 - Compraventa en Relojes Especiales








En la película de 007 Quantum of Solace el enlace de la CIA lo luce y se ve que es un pepinazo y llama la atención a kilómetros


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Parece que quieren romper.....todavía no demasiado claro
> 
> Que estilo quieres?
> Diver
> ...



esta muy chulo, gracias
si lo lleva 007 será mío


----------



## mpbk (23 Jul 2014)

le quedan 80 pips al dax..........dudáis de esto? nivelazo en este foro oyga


----------



## Robopoli (23 Jul 2014)

Par EURUSD a 1.3470


----------



## FranR (23 Jul 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> esta muy chulo, gracias
> si lo lleva 007 será mío



Noooorrrr lo lleva el de la CIA, el de 007 es un Omega 

Nav B-Chrono 44, mit Lederband - Chronographen - Steinhart Watches

Otro.

Si te gusta el de 007 está el Omega Seamaster cuarzo...por menos de 1000 leuros







---------- Post added 23-jul-2014 at 11:16 ----------

Pfffff como se está poniendo esto...paradiña en nivel A1


----------



## LCIRPM (23 Jul 2014)

¿Ya estan pensando en pulir plusvis en pelucos?

Compren dólares, el euro va pabajo ¿Drogui contraataca?


----------



## Tono (23 Jul 2014)

Iberdrola rompe máximos si tenemos en cuenta el dividendo de hace unos días :Aplauso:
No para de dar alegrías, a ver si este año nos envían un paraguas a juego con el gorro. :Baile:



Robopoli dijo:


> Porqueros no pero yo se de uno que gestiona gran parte de su granja con su smarth phone



No me cabe ninguna duda, hoy está todo automatizado y se supervisa mediante apps.
Yo mismo envío los resultados analíticos a los móviles casi al tiempo que los voy recibiendo del laboratorio y los voy desglosando de la base de datos.

No me diga que usted también es paisano de campo metido a ejpertito en bolsa :


edito 

Coño, hemos pasado el *666* y no nos hemos muerto
Todavía hay esperanza para los alcistillah


----------



## FranR (23 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> le quedan 80 pips al dax..........dudáis de esto? nivelazo en este foro oyga



Te has podido "desgrabar" la venta del anillo???

::







P.D. Desde luego eres el "number one", tu hilo del otro día se ha colocado entre los ridículos del año con mención honorífica.


----------



## atman (23 Jul 2014)

Me parece que nos podemos olvidar, FranR. Los futuros del SP se van arriba tambien... dentro de poco van a usar papel de periódico para comprar la subida, pero da igual...


----------



## docjones (23 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Iberdrola rompe máximos si tenemos en cuenta el dividendo de hace unos días :Aplauso:
> No para de dar alegrías, a ver si este año nos envían un paraguas a juego con el gorro. :Baile:
> 
> 
> ...



Ustec es un enchufao. A mi Iberdrola no me ha mandao nada más que boletines verdes. Quiero mi jorro


----------



## atman (23 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Coño, hemos pasado el *666* y no nos hemos muerto
> Todavía hay esperanza para los alcistillah



A ver... qué niveles tiene usted para hoy???

O mejor, que niveles planea para mañana.

Ya que monopoliza el hilo, que sirva para algo...


----------



## Tono (23 Jul 2014)

docjones dijo:


> Ustec es un enchufao. A mi Iberdrola no me ha mandao nada más que boletines verdes. Quiero mi jorro



:no::no:

envidia cochina

se siente


----------



## docjones (23 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Noooorrrr lo lleva el de la CIA, el de 007 es un Omega
> 
> Nav B-Chrono 44, mit Lederband - Chronographen - Steinhart Watches
> 
> ...



Los lonchafinistas nos vamos al Seiko 5sports o al Orient Mako


----------



## mpbk (23 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Te has podido "desgrabar" la venta del anillo???
> 
> ::
> 
> ...



que pesao con el anillo, te acuerdas ayer que dije largos ibex y dax? jajaj pues me puedo comprar 2 o 3 anillos nuevos jajaja, cosA que no haré


----------



## Robopoli (23 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Iberdrola rompe máximos si tenemos en cuenta el dividendo de hace unos días :Aplauso:
> No para de dar alegrías, a ver si este año nos envían un paraguas a juego con el gorro. :Baile:
> 
> 
> ...



Negatifo. Ratón de oficina que se escapa al campo siempre que puede pero más en la faceta más dominguera.
De hecho hace unos cuantos años que decidí no vivir en grandes urbes y sólo las piso para amamantarme de ellas y salir escopetado a mi pueblo o al campo en cuanto puedo.


----------



## Tono (23 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> A ver... qué niveles tiene usted para hoy???
> 
> O mejor, que niveles planea para mañana.
> 
> Ya que monopoliza el hilo, que sirva para algo...




Estoy matando el rato entre papel y papel, para mí las cotizaciones diarias son como mirar por la ventana.
Niveles? Ninguno. De bolsa no sé nada, salvo lo que dicta mi escaso sentido común.
Pero de la vida y de charlatanes de feria sé un rato. No lo digo por usted, evidentemente.

Encantado de compartir con foro con usted y otra mucha gente, lamento no poder aportarle nada. En bolsa soy muy limitado. Y el primero en reconocerlo.

(en cuanto a lo que monopolizo, ahí está el nº de post de cada uno. La rueda del ratón sirve para algo y el ignore para mucho más)


----------



## sr.anus (23 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> que pesao con el anillo, te acuerdas ayer que dije largos ibex y dax? jajaj pues me puedo comprar 2 o 3 anillos nuevos jajaja, cosA que no haré



eres peor que el jato y el papertrading..... él, al menos da explicaciones de sus cuñas, gaps jatunos etc. Ud solo dice tontás, cuando acierta da por culo todo el dia, y cuando falla no aparece por el hilo hasta pasado 2 dias

p.d eres muy bueno, el mejor, eres el lidel del hilo y ademas el mas guapo.


----------



## Durmiente (23 Jul 2014)

Desde luego que este mpbk es el mejor. No me cabe duda

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300

---------- Post added 23-jul-2014 at 11:50 ----------

Lo bueno es que el no lo sabe. .. ni lo imagina

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (23 Jul 2014)

Imtech troleando de lo lindo, pasa de 0.52 a 0.80 en 3 dias


----------



## atman (23 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Estoy matando el rato entre papel y papel, para mí las cotizaciones diarias son como mirar por la ventana.
> Niveles? Ninguno. De bolsa no sé nada, salvo lo que dicta mi escaso sentido común.
> Pero de la vida y de charlatanes de feria sé un rato. No lo digo por usted, evidentemente.
> 
> ...




Aaaahhh... vale, vale...


----------



## Durmiente (23 Jul 2014)

Por cierto ¿que pensáis de la privatización de AENA y su salida a Bolsa? ¿Sera una empresa a tener en cuenta en un futuro? ¿O mejor la dejamos tranquila que ya hay bastante con el rescate de Bankia y las cajas?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Manu_alcala (23 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Imtech troleando de lo lindo, pasa de 0.52 a 0.80 en 3 dias



Aunque el volumen está siendo bueno, los cortos ni se inmutan, al menos hasta ayer. Se rumorea que ya está cerrada la venta de división ITC por 300 millones de €, pero vete tu a saber.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (23 Jul 2014)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Aunque el volumen está siendo bueno, los cortos ni se inmutan, al menos hasta ayer. Se rumorea que ya está cerrada la venta de división ITC por 300 millones de €, pero vete tu a saber.



Hoy tampoco se mueven los cortos, el problema es aun con la venta tiene mucha deuda para pagar con menos ingresos


----------



## Tono (23 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Aaaahhh... vale, vale...



Pues ya que no puedo hablar de bolsa con usted, hablemos de la vida y de los charlatanes de feria. En este hilo hay hueco para todo.

Si quiere, con sinceridad ya que la verdad no debe ofender, tal vez podría decirme que opina usted de este post, escrito por alguien que abre hilos de tanto en cuanto contando confidencias internacionales y exclusivas sobre bolsa.
Y también puede explicar por qué la gente debería quedarse callada cuando ve estas cosas. Ya no digo defenderlas, como hacen algunos.

Un hilo memorable. Memorable... del que se autodenomina *Profeta del reward*



Janus dijo:


> Querida fauna en general y gacelerío en particular.
> 
> hoy tuve una revelación (no soy tocho ni tochovista) que he descrito en el hilo del Ibex. Creo que es interesante para los sectarios que tratamos malvivir en las tuberías del sistemas por lo que también os lo pongo aquí.
> 
> ...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-sera-octubre-poco-despues-terror-inside.html


----------



## inversobres (23 Jul 2014)

Vamos a echar un vistazo a los 700-750. El SP cerro por debajo de maximos diarios pero en maximos maximilianos.

Otro dia aburrido de menos a mas, con indefinicion total.


----------



## mpbk (23 Jul 2014)

polla en mano viendo el dax e ibexxxxxxxxxxx

ajajajajajajj se va donde dije, es que soy buuenoooooooooo bueno


----------



## javiorz (23 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> polla en mano viendo el dax e ibexxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> ajajajajajajj se va donde dije, es que soy buuenoooooooooo bueno



Me aburres hasta a mi, y eso que llevo 4 dias por este hilo:ouch:


----------



## FranR (23 Jul 2014)

Joder no lo había leído, que había fumado ese día el Pepino? ::

Hombre, me meto por medio.

Lo bueno del hilo es que todo el mundo tiene cabida, y hay de todo.

Podemos tener a unos u otros más o menos en cuenta para aderezar un poco nuestras decisiones.

Tomar nuestras decisiones en base a un tío de internet que ni conocemos, no creo que ninguno de aquí lo haga.... somos mayorcitos.

Por eso es un gran hilo: Algo traders, vendeburras, viejos cascarrabias, gatos, sargentos del apocalipsis todos mezclados, aunque no revueltos (que a alguno le gustaría ¿verdad picarón? :X (eso va por JJJ).


----------



## Galifrey (23 Jul 2014)

Canto entradita en Iberdrola con parte de lo sacado de BME.

Mantengo algo de liquidez para promediar en ésta, en grifols, en fer o en vis.

Por otro lado, un aporte psicológico:

Le pregunté a un prestigioso psiquiatra acerca del diagnóstico diferencial de Jenarín. Su opinión es curiosa.

* En principio su expansividad sin límites, sus idas de pelota, su necesidad de ocupar el mundo entero y su actitud flipada en general apuntarían a un Hipomaniaco peligroso.

*Peeeeeeeero: si el tío tiene un plan de huída perfectamente trazado con muchos millones escondidos para cuando escampe se trataría de un psicópata de libro (y muy chungo además)

Aunque a toro pasado todo esto es más fácil. Tal vez habría que analizar el perfil del tal Contreras ienso:


----------



## Namreir (23 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> polla en mano viendo el dax e ibexxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> ajajajajajajj se va donde dije, es que soy buuenoooooooooo bueno



Dinos, ahora que estamos 4 jatos, cuanas veces te has arruinado en esto?


----------



## inversobres (23 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Dinos, ahora que estamos 4 jatos, cuanas veces te has arruinado en esto?



Mejor pregunta cuantas veces se a roto la polla del susto :XX::XX:.


----------



## peseteuro (23 Jul 2014)

Yo sigo con los niveles de ayer, que superamos la línea amarilla para ir a por la roja.

Pero cuidado que llegando a los 10800 tenemos un semáforo rojo que nos puede hacer que bajemos unos cientos de puntos.


----------



## Tono (23 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Joder no lo había leído, que había fumado ese día el Pepino? ::
> 
> Hombre, me meto por medio.
> 
> ...



Pues yo creo que no se toma nada. Si no que es un bluff de cuidado.

Y hubo aquí alguien que dijo tener 100000€ metidos en carbón, gracias a su consejo
(para el que no me molesto en buscar el extenso post que le dedicó en el general)

y ya el que ha puesto ayer de sus amigos de la costa Oeste y los cortos al Pop y al sabadell... apaga y vámonos... charlatanería de alto standing

Que sí, que cogemos todos y tenemos que llevarnos bien. Y ayudarnos y aconsejarnos. 
Pero hay ciertas cosas que son peligro y, porque me sale de los huevos, me encanta señalarlas. Como muy bien me definió Ane, ahí estuvo fino el cabronazo, soy el Paladín a la Taza de las gacelillas. :XX:

me gusta el rol y me río lo que no está escrito 

(tú investiga a mpbk, que yo me encargaré del pepino)


----------



## asador de manteca (23 Jul 2014)

He estado tentado de chicharrear con prisa, pero después de meditar he decidido ampliar en enagas, repite conmigo stop chicharros


----------



## mpbk (23 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Dinos, ahora que estamos 4 jatos, cuanas veces te has arruinado en esto?



una....ya hace unos añitos.


----------



## Durmiente (23 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Dinos, ahora que estamos *4 jatos*, cuanas veces te has arruinado en esto?




Querrás decir 4 jatos y una hiena... ¿no?


----------



## atman (23 Jul 2014)

Podría bromear sobre eso. Digo bromear, no injuriar. Y luego podríamos hablar de eso y de otras cosas... pero dado que usted dice que no sabe y yo no soy quien para enseñarle, pues mire, mejor lo dejamos estar ¿le parece? 

...es que además me da mucha pereza, porque estoy convencido de que no serviría de nada.

Pero hablando del sentido común... recuerde que el sentido común es eso: un sentido, y no una función intelectual y que como todos los sentidos nos engaña... el sentido común era el que nos decía que la tierra era plana, era el que luego nos decía que, si era redonda, podríamos circunavegarla y llegar a las Indias,... en todos los casos, al sentido común se le escapaban demasiadas cosas...

Decía Einstein algo así como que el "sentido común" era el conjunto de prejuicios que íbamos atesorando hasta convertirnos en adultos. Supongo que llegado a ese punto uno tiene dos opciones, guiarse por el sentido común o aprender.


----------



## mpbk (23 Jul 2014)

en realidad ahora mismo, con el sistema actual, ya estoy arruinado...........

os lo contaré.....

para poder consumir 10, hay que ganar 25.

si quieres comprarte un bmw x6 de 70000€, tienes que ganar 140000.

por eso las empresas y particulares van con estos márgenes abismales, y el dinero en si no tiene ningún valor porque te lo gastas sin darte cuenta, lo que te pasas un dia trabajando para ganar 50........no es nada, te lo gastas haciendo 200km en coche y peajes o tomando una horchata en una terraza.


----------



## Namreir (23 Jul 2014)

Pues yo me he tomado uba horchata por 2 euros.


----------



## Durmiente (23 Jul 2014)

Ahora parece que toca bajar un poquito...

Bueno, ya está bajando. Ha roto la directriz alcista que marcaba en el día.


----------



## bertok (23 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> joder no me dejáis ni trollear ::::::
> 
> SP alcista
> Putibex ni agua hasta los 10.698
> Carbón en bajista



Ha girado justo en 10.698.

Era un nivel importante y muy claro.

La exactitud del giro indica claramente que están pilotando las oscilaciones.

Mis 94 eurillos me he sacado con los cortos para pasar la tarde entre pintxo y pintxo )))


----------



## Tono (23 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Podría bromear sobre eso. Digo bromear, no injuriar. Y luego podríamos hablar de eso y de otras cosas... pero dado que usted dice que no sabe y yo no soy quien para enseñarle, pues mire, mejor lo dejamos estar ¿le parece?
> 
> ...es que además me da mucha pereza, porque estoy convencido de que no serviría de nada.
> 
> ...



Le voy a decir que usted no es sincero. En lo más mínimo.

Lo que decía Einstein está muy bien... pero yo le he preguntado lo que pensaba usted en concreto de un ''personaje virtual'' al que le ríe las gracias y defiende de mis ataques.


Si esto fuera un foro de fútbol yo no desconfiaría de nadie, ni me preocuparían sus ''consejos''. Pero es un foro que habla de dinero y me apetece, ya digo que como juego, señalar lo que puede ser un peligro. 
Usted entró al carbón porque le apeteció, pero hubo gente que entró porque se fiaba de ese pájaro y así lo manifestó.

Entienda, esto es internet. Somos 'virtuales' y con este mundo virtual me lo paso pipa.
No se lo tome como algo personal.

(por mi sentido común no se preocupe, ya he dicho que es más bien escaso)


BME a por los 34 :Baile:


----------



## bertok (23 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Joder no lo había leído, que había fumado ese día el Pepino? ::
> 
> Hombre, me meto por medio.
> 
> ...



Gallo, estoy recien ascendido a Capitán de la Noche ::::::


----------



## ghkghk (23 Jul 2014)

Bertok, te escucho hablar mucho sobre lo importante que será en un futuro no tener deudas... Pero, en el Mad Max, ¿qué importarán las deudas? En un país empobrecido hasta el extremo, las deudas no tienen sitio en la maleta. 

Que te las reclamen en Kenia, Venezuela o Tailandia...

De buen grado le cogía yo mañana mismo 500.000 de euros al Santander si en unos meses sé que me voy a ir del país (conociendo el timing, claro).


----------



## Robopoli (23 Jul 2014)

La tarde tiene pinta de triplete SP, DJ, Nasdaq.
Pepsi saliéndose por la patilla como de costumbre.


----------



## Tono (23 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Bertok, te escucho hablar mucho sobre lo importante que será en un futuro no tener deudas... Pero, en el Mad Max, ¿qué importarán las deudas? En un país empobrecido hasta el extremo, las deudas no tienen sitio en la maleta.
> 
> Que te las reclamen en Kenia, Venezuela o Tailandia...
> 
> De buen grado le cogía yo mañana mismo 500.000 de euros al Santander si en unos meses sé que me voy a ir del país (conociendo el timing, claro).



Para no preocuparse por las deudas no hace falta llegar al mad max.
La cuestión es que te den ese milloncejo , o mejor una docena, y si te he visto no me acuerdo.

Como el Jenaro, como el de Pescanova, como el de Viajes Marsans... unos meses de cárcel, como mucho, para ponerte al día en lecturas atrasadas y luego a vivir la vida.


----------



## Robopoli (23 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Bertok, te escucho hablar mucho sobre lo importante que será en un futuro no tener deudas... Pero, en el Mad Max, ¿qué importarán las deudas? En un país empobrecido hasta el extremo, las deudas no tienen sitio en la maleta.
> 
> Que te las reclamen en Kenia, Venezuela o Tailandia...
> 
> De buen grado le cogía yo mañana mismo 500.000 de euros al Santander si en unos meses sé que me voy a ir del país (conociendo el timing, claro).



Hombre... porque no será Mad Max, será madmaxito ::
Vaaaale... no hago más coñas malas que veo que estamos sensiblones hoy


----------



## Durmiente (23 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Ha girado justo en 10.698.
> 
> Era un nivel importante y muy claro.
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena. ... que aproveche

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Topongo (23 Jul 2014)

A Janus hay que reconocerle también grandísimos aciertos argumentados como FCC o Prisa en su dia, lo del carbón ha sido un FAIL , está claro, yo entré en carbón y salí rapidito y con minimos daños la gente que se quedó tendrá sus motivos, espero que no sean lo que diga tal o pascual, si fue por eso pues ya han escarmentado.
El mensaje ese que has de janus es una ida de olla eso está claro.

Esas BME ahí por fin dando algo de alegria, el 1 /8 resultados , menuda fecha también...
A ENG en mi gacelísima opinión le costarán los 25...


----------



## bertok (23 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Bertok, te escucho hablar mucho sobre lo importante que será en un futuro no tener deudas... Pero, en el Mad Max, ¿qué importarán las deudas? En un país empobrecido hasta el extremo, las deudas no tienen sitio en la maleta.
> 
> Que te las reclamen en Kenia, Venezuela o Tailandia...
> 
> De buen grado le cogía yo mañana mismo 500.000 de euros al Santander si en unos meses sé que me voy a ir del país (conociendo el timing, claro).



El mad max es para la inmensa mayoría que forme parte de la clase baja. Y por mad max no se entiende ir con arco y flechas ::

Si conoces algún país de América del Sur me entenderás perfectamente.

Habrá diversos parámetros que dilucirán en parte de la pirámide social estás. Dos de ellos serán la formación y las deudas.

La deuda esclaviza, te hurta la posibilidad de decidir.


----------



## LCIRPM (23 Jul 2014)

¿Compraría Vil Gates por esto prosegur?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...de-seguridad-perjudicadas-del-terrorismo.html


----------



## Krim (23 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El mad max es para la inmensa mayoría que forme parte de la clase baja. Y por mad max no se entiende ir con arco y flechas ::
> 
> Si conoces algún país de América del Sur me entenderás perfectamente.
> 
> ...



Vamos, que lo que estás diciendo es que el Mad Max es Colombia, o Brasil, quizás. Teniendo en cuenta que los españoles somos mucho más parecidos a los latinoamericanos que a los europeos de verdad, eso no es MadMax. Eso es lógica, y, en un sentido perverso, justicia. 

Bueno, siempre podemos votar a Pablemos para que sea Venezuela .


----------



## bertok (23 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Bertok, te escucho hablar mucho sobre lo importante que será en un futuro no tener deudas... Pero, en el Mad Max, ¿qué importarán las deudas? En un país empobrecido hasta el extremo, las deudas no tienen sitio en la maleta.
> 
> Que te las reclamen en Kenia, Venezuela o Tailandia...
> 
> De buen grado le cogía yo mañana mismo 500.000 de euros al Santander si en unos meses sé que me voy a ir del país (conociendo el timing, claro).



*El Banco de España llama a incentivar el ahorro ante la previsible caída de la pensión media*

El Banco de España cree "conveniente" desarrollar mecanismos que incentiven el ahorro privado para la jubilación *ante la perspectiva de que, mediante la última reforma de pensiones, se produzca una rebaja de la pensión media* para garantizar la sostenibilidad del sistema público en un escenario de envejecimiento de la población.

La reforma fiscal que prepara el Gobierno reduce la aportación máxima a los planes de pensiones que podrá ser desgravada en el IRPF desde los 10.000 euros (12.500 euros para mayores de 50 años) hasta los 8.000 euros por año.
Pensiones futuras menores

Según indica el banco emisor en el último 'Boletín Económico', una vez aprobada la reforma de las pensiones que introduce el factor de sostenibilidad para, a grandes rasgos, acompasar las pensiones a la demografía, y el índice de revalorización, que las subirá anualmente en la medida que lo permita el ciclo económico, su aplicación "implicará que la pensión inicial de las generaciones que se jubilen en el futuro será menor que la de las actuales para una misma carrera laboral".

*"Con este sistema, la equidad intergeneracional se obtiene porque las generaciones futuras de jubilados disfrutarán de una pensión inicial menor, pero la recibirán durante más tiempo al gozar de una mayor esperanza de vida"*, añade.

El banco emisor indica a continuación que el establecimiento de un suelo de revalorización anual de las pensiones del 0,25% y de un techo del IPC más el 0,50% garantizar que "en el futuro las pensiones no caerán en términos nominales".

Si bien, *añade que al desvincular la revalorización de las pensiones del crecimiento de los precios, "el nuevo marco normativo no garantiza siempre el mantenimiento del poder de compra de los ingresos tras la jubilación, de modo que, dependiendo de la evolución de la inflación, la pensión podría verse mermada en términos reales"*.

*Transparencia para evitar incertidumbre a los pensionistas*

Por otro lado, el Banco de España señala que el nuevo sistema de pensiones "puede aumentar la incertidumbre sobre la evolución futura de las pensiones, por lo que su instrumentación debe realizarse con la mayor transparencia posible, con objeto de dotar a la población de la información necesaria sobre su pensión futura y permitir a los individuos tomar decisiones óptimas de ahorro durante su vida laboral para afrontar el periodo de jubilación".

En este sentido, recuerda, no obstante, que la reforma fiscal establece varios mecanismos en pos de esta transparencia. Así, por un lado se publicarán los valores relativos a la esperanza de vida, informando a los pensionistas sobre el efecto del factor de sostenibilidad en el cálculo de su pensión, y se difundirán anualmente los componentes que intervienen en el cálculo del índice de revalorización


----------



## Tono (23 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> A Janus hay que reconocerle también grandísimos aciertos argumentados como FCC o Prisa en su dia, lo del carbón ha sido un FAIL , está claro, yo entré en carbón y salí rapidito y con minimos daños la gente que se quedó tendrá sus motivos, espero que no sean lo que diga tal o pascual, si fue por eso pues ya han escarmentado.
> El mensaje ese que has de janus es una ida de olla eso está claro.
> 
> Esas BME ahí por fin dando algo de alegria, el 1 /8 resultados , menuda fecha también...
> A ENG en mi gacelísima opinión le costarán los 25...



Hombre... un tío que acaba un post diciendo Soy el ''Profeta del reward'' no es que se le haya ido la pinza un poquito :fiufiu:

...es como mpbk en megalomanía elevado a la décima potencia... pero como mpbk es un trol con menos glamour y más de andar por casa hay barra libre para darle caña.

Buen provecho y mejor siesta.


----------



## atman (23 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Le voy a decir que usted no es sincero. En lo más mínimo.
> 
> Lo que decía Einstein está muy bien... pero yo le he preguntado lo que pensaba usted en concreto de un ''personaje virtual'' al que le ríe las gracias y defiende de mis ataques.



Ve? otra cosa que le dicta el "sentido común"... parece que asume que sinceridad y educación, deben ir juntas...

Yo no defiendo a Janus, porque no necesita que yo le defienda. Y le aprecio como forero, incluídos sus aparentes escarceos con sustancias psicotrópicas. Que tomo como travesuras. E incluídas sus meteduras de pata, como las que hacemos todos. De todas ellas he tenido yo tambien. Le aprecio a él y a tantos otros que han hecho de este hilo un lugar excepcional, foreros a los que usted denosta (se ha atrevido hasta con MM!!) sin tener idea y que, gracias a usted (y no sólo a usted) han terminado marchándose o casi. Le cambiaría a usted por cualquiera de ellos. No hay alicientes a contar historias, a compartir una idea, o una posición, o una proyección y a aprender o enseñar... a generar conocimiento... o directamente, dinero. Y este hilo ha dado mucho dinero a ganar.

Yo no defiendo a nadie, defiendo a lo que este hilo era. Difícil, ya. Sobre todo porque ni de lejos tengo el nivel para cubrir ninguna de esas ausencias o provocar mejores interacciones. Y por eso le he llamado a usted al orden en varias ocasiones, porque me pareció, al menos en algún momento, y a diferencia de otros casos, que la cosa era reconducible. 

A veces parece como que quiere usted hacerse el gracioso. Si es así, permítame que le comunique que usted se reirá mucho, pero al menos a mí, no me hace puñetera gracia. Al final, usted no es más que otro de los insufribles trolls que han infestado el hilo.


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Ve? otra cosa que le dicta el "sentido común"... parece que asume que sinceridad y educación, deben ir juntas...
> 
> Yo no defiendo a Janus, porque no necesita que yo le defienda. Y le aprecio como forero, incluídos sus aparentes escarceos con sustancias psicotrópicas. Que tomo como travesuras. E incluídas sus meteduras de pata, como las que hacemos todos. De todas ellas he tenido yo tambien. Le aprecio a él y a tantos otros que han hecho de este hilo un lugar excepcional, foreros a los que usted denosta (se ha atrevido hasta con MM!!) sin tener idea y que, gracias a usted (y no sólo a usted) han terminado marchándose o casi. Le cambiaría a usted por cualquiera de ellos. No hay alicientes a contar historias, a compartir una idea, o una posición, o una proyección y a aprender o enseñar... a generar conocimiento... o directamente, dinero. Y este hilo ha dado mucho dinero a ganar.
> 
> ...



en lo que se ha convertido esto....


----------



## Tono (23 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Ve? otra cosa que le dicta el "sentido común"... parece que asume que sinceridad y educación, deben ir juntas...
> 
> Yo no defiendo a Janus, porque no necesita que yo le defienda. Y le aprecio como forero, incluídos sus aparentes escarceos con sustancias psicotrópicas. Que tomo como travesuras. E incluídas sus meteduras de pata, como las que hacemos todos. De todas ellas he tenido yo tambien. Le aprecio a él y a tantos otros que han hecho de este hilo un lugar excepcional, foreros a los que usted denosta (se ha atrevido hasta con MM!!) sin tener idea y que, gracias a usted (y no sólo a usted) han terminado marchándose o casi. Le cambiaría a usted por cualquiera de ellos. No hay alicientes a contar historias, a compartir una idea, o una posición, o una proyección y a aprender o enseñar... a generar conocimiento... o directamente, dinero. Y este hilo ha dado mucho dinero a ganar.
> 
> ...



Ve, hablando se entiende la gente. 
Su postura ha quedado clara. Y su sinceridad le honra-

En cuanto a mi nivel de troll, que lo tengo, es elevado pero jamás llegará como para acusar a nadie de drogadicto, como parece que usted insinúa de otra persona. Yo no paso de acusar a nadie del nivel de calientavalores, tonto, mentiroso o charlatán. 

Buen provecho, que aún tengo que hacerme la comida. Me toca estar de rodríguez hasta el viernes. Y se agradece su compañía cuando la casa está tan vacía.

que yo sepa a MM jamás le he dicho nada:S, o no de forma consciente


----------



## Xiux (23 Jul 2014)

Informe Bankinter

BME comprar

http://blog.bankinter.com/cfs-file....blogFiles/bankinter/8228.ibex-35-21-julio.PNG

IAG Neutral, pero con precio objetivo 4,93


----------



## asador de manteca (23 Jul 2014)

enhorabuena a los bmeros !


----------



## FranR (23 Jul 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> en lo que se ha convertido esto....



Poco a poco se han abierto camino trolls, malos rollos, etc desplazando la esencia del hilo.

Siempre quedará la CdC. (aunque soy un perrón y no entro, pero por ahí tengo la clave)

He probado otros foros, chats etc, pero siempre volvía a este del que me hablaron algunos, cada vez cuesta menos dejarlo por un tiempo y eso es mala señal.

Todos hemos sufrido ataques por mostrar un trabajo de forma desinteresada, bueno no tan desinteresada ya que recogías datos de otras personas para comparar, y eso al final cansa.

En su momento las únicas personas del hilo que conozco personalmente, me decían que era una pena no poder quedar con la gente del hilo, ahora sería una auténtica locura hacerlo. (Fran200 decía: en este mundo te puedes encontrar lo peor y lo mejor. Cuídate, que la envidia al final lo salpica todo).


----------



## Janus (23 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Ve? otra cosa que le dicta el "sentido común"... parece que asume que sinceridad y educación, deben ir juntas...
> 
> Yo no defiendo a Janus, porque no necesita que yo le defienda. Y le aprecio como forero, incluídos sus aparentes escarceos con sustancias psicotrópicas. Que tomo como travesuras. E incluídas sus meteduras de pata, como las que hacemos todos. De todas ellas he tenido yo tambien. Le aprecio a él y a tantos otros que han hecho de este hilo un lugar excepcional, foreros a los que usted denosta (se ha atrevido hasta con MM!!) sin tener idea y que, gracias a usted (y no sólo a usted) han terminado marchándose o casi. Le cambiaría a usted por cualquiera de ellos. No hay alicientes a contar historias, a compartir una idea, o una posición, o una proyección y a aprender o enseñar... a generar conocimiento... o directamente, dinero. Y este hilo ha dado mucho dinero a ganar.
> 
> ...




Estimado Atman, no te desgastes. No merezco tanta atención ya que soy solo uno más.

Si vamos a ponernos serios, decir que si alguien se cree tremenda fábula acerca de números primos y no entiende que es cachondeo en mayúsculas .... es que es muy tonto, retonto diría yo.

No hay nada como observar en la vida y aprender de lo que dicen los demás. Sobre todo lo que no hay que decir. Entiendo que la vida, eso es la vida, está llena de personas hechas a sí mismas y que a determinadas alturas ya no van a cambiar porque se resbalan en su propia baba. Cuando hablan con alguien, ellos mismos también se escuchan.

La humildad es algo indispensable, pero también opcionable, en la vida. El cachondeo lima algunas aristas para ser más humildes. Pero esto es muy difícil de entender para los obtusos que no entienden de derivadas y entran a cualquier trato.

Y ya para culminar el ejercicio de transparencia, quitándonos la careta, voy a decir a qué viene mi post a Tono: se basa simplemente en que yo creo humildemente que él no es nadie para llamarme "burro atado a un poste" sin venir a cuenta.
Los ataques gratuitos tienen que tener coste. Y si buscan crear polémica, más porque nadie tiene patente de corso por mucho que se crea o resbale en su propia baba.

Por cierto, viene durrumbe en el SP, especifico que es cachondeo ........ para los torpes. He aprendido mucho estos últimos días. Decir un rumor que me comentan y ser tildado de tonto porque al dia siguiente un banco no quiebra ............ dice mucho de algunos españoles.

P.D: Alguien se cree que si uno tiene un rumor 100% confirmado del que poder sacar dinero ................. se va a decir en un foro en el que abunda mala gente?. En mi caso, es obvio que no.

Aprovecho para pedir disculpas a quienes hayan caído en malinterpretaciones y no hayan sabido entender de qué va esto. No pierdan nunca la educación ni presuman que son más de lo que somos: carne y huesos que se pudrirán con el tiempo.

Atman y forería: un fuerte abrazo. Seguid con sentido común, sabiendo leer entre líneas y separando polvo y paja. La vida es para listos y no tanto para bocachanclas.


----------



## Durmiente (23 Jul 2014)

Y ahora, en este momento es cuando se deberia poner s subir un poco m as rápido si lo de USA no son fuegos artificiales ¿no? 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jul 2014)

Yo ando liado. Pero como dije anoche, he pillado ercros y Airbus. vaaaaaaaamos. subanse!!


----------



## bertok (23 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Poco a poco se han abierto camino trolls, malos rollos, etc desplazando la esencia del hilo.
> 
> *Siempre quedará la CdC*. (aunque soy un perrón y no entro, pero por ahí tengo la clave)
> 
> ...



Me consta que el control de usuarios en la CdC se intentaba hacer bien para evitar el login de elementos impresentables. Recuerdo debates sobre la conveniencia de dar accesos a determinados foreros.

Al final, el control lo llevaba el admin, aunque es conocido omito decir el forero que es, y no conozco el "plantel" de foreros que han tenido acceso.

Si se hiciera bien, yo no tendria ningún problema en no colgar nunca más un post en este hilo y postear en la CdC.

Recuerdo con añoranza los mano a mano que nos marcábamos con las posiciones ultra cortas (Janus jamás olvidará el repaso que le dí en rabioso directo en el SP500 )))) y el 15-1 que nos marcamos en la plata ::::

Hoy no hay ninguna gana de colgar información y experiencias aprendidas durante más de una década.


----------



## Janus (23 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Me consta que el control de usuarios en la CdC se intentaba hacer bien para evitar el login de elementos impresentables. Recuerdo debates sobre la conveniencia de dar accesos a determinados foreros.
> 
> Al final, el control lo llevaba el admin, aunque es conocido omito decir el forero que es, y no conozco el "plantel" de foreros que han tenido acceso.
> 
> ...




Yo repasos le doy a mi mujer, a usted le vacilo (como a todos) hasta que saque los pies del tiesto.


----------



## mpbk (23 Jul 2014)

soy un troll?

zerá un troll experto en bolsa jojo


----------



## elpatatero (23 Jul 2014)

Janus es usted un cornudo farsante.


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Jul 2014)

Tono. Hasta ahora me caías bien. Solías decir cosas con sentido y a veces cierta gracia. Pero últimamente da por el saco leerte. Estás amargado y lo único que haces es atacar a foreros. Te hago la recomendación que haces a todos: si alguien no te gusta, usa el ignore. Pero no contamines el hilo, que bastante deteriorado está ya


----------



## bertok (23 Jul 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Yo repasos le doy a mi mujer, a usted le vacilo (como a todos) hasta que saque los pies del tiesto.



:XX::XX::XX::XX:







Sin acritud,sabes que es broma ))))


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Jul 2014)

Añado otra recomendación: coge unos días de vacaciones foriles. Y vuelve de buen rollo


----------



## Adicto (23 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> soy un troll?
> 
> zerá un troll experto en bolsa jojo



Es que no eres un experto, estas jugando a la bolsa en mercado alcista pero aún así invertiste en gowex, banco espirito santo, blackberry... Si estuviéramos en mercado bajista perderías hasta los calzones, la bolsa no son matemáticas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Jul 2014)

Y yo que llevo relativamente poco recuerdo las cantadas del gallinero en directo, o el post de MM con el sp a 800 o algo asi diciendo "parriba", Flander en vivo susurrando nivelungos, claca perdiendo el tiempo enseñandonos cosas. Una maravilla.


----------



## bertok (23 Jul 2014)

Adicto dijo:


> Es que no eres un experto, estas jugando a la bolsa en mercado alcista pero aún así invertiste en gowex, banco espirito santo, blackberry... Si estuviéramos en mercado bajista perderías hasta los calzones, la bolsa no son matemáticas.



Exactamente igual que buena parte, no todos, de los foreros del hilo.

Cualquiera que tenga cierta experiencia en ciclos bursátiles ya se habrá dado cuenta que poco importa el nivel al que suba el índice. No hay estrategia de salida y el destino es ser inversor a largo ..... y algunos hasta en chicharrillos 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Jul 2014)

Bueno, haya paz de una vez..

A ver si el JJJ nos da niveles de corti-largos o algo así, pff


----------



## FranR (23 Jul 2014)

elpatatero dijo:


> Janus es usted un cornudo farsante.



Ve buscando otro nick. El de economistadebar ya lo fundiste, a ver con cual vuelves. 8:

P.D. Si te gustan los rabos en adobo dame un thanks ::


----------



## Durmiente (23 Jul 2014)

Esto ya sube. Ya sube. Ya se da la vuelta y sube. ...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## FranR (23 Jul 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Añado otra recomendación: coge unos días de vacaciones foriles. Y vuelve de buen rollo



Gran consejo y válido para todos, quien se viene a Mikonos?

El gato tiene pagado el billete


----------



## Adicto (23 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Exactamente igual que buena parte, no todos, de los foreros del hilo.
> 
> Cualquiera que tenga cierta experiencia en ciclos bursátiles ya se habrá dado cuenta que poco importa el nivel al que suba el índice. No hay estrategia de salida y el destino es ser inversor a largo ..... y algunos hasta en chicharrillos 8:



Pero es que ese forero es especialmente cansino, ¿no tendrá hobbies?


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Gran consejo y válido para todos, quien se viene a Mikonos?
> 
> *El gato tiene pagado el billete*


----------



## Durmiente (23 Jul 2014)

Ozu que velorros esta haciendo el IBEX

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Montegrifo (23 Jul 2014)

Por si sirve de algo, me gustaría romper una lanza en favor del hilo, ya sé que no es lo que era...(que no tuve la suerte de conocerlo en su esplendor) pero me da la sensación que no se esta valorando en su justa medida. Como todo en el interné, es volátil y evoluciona cada vez a ritmos más rápidos pero eso, en mi opinión, no tiene porqué ser peor, ni definitivo. Como decís, ilustres han ido descolgandose pero no sé si tanto por nuevos "miembros" o por simple transición. Lo que quiero decir es que quizá se este exagerando un poco estos rifirrafes que por otro lado son normales y a veces, aunque nuestro ego personal no nos deje reconocerlo, hasta necesarios. Esta bien que uno pueda revolotear cuando le dan una colleja pero tampoco creo que sea para decir eso del scattergoris es mío y me lo llevo.
Quizá, a veces se eche en falta cierto reconocimiento a los que desinteresadamente dan opiniones o incluso resultados de estudios más que elaborados y en eso doy el paso al frente como culpable, a veces por pereza, otras puede que abrumado al no verme en situación de tan siquiera opinar sin decir ninguna tontería, pero, como ya creo haber comentado alguna vez por aquí, me parece incalculable el valor del conjunto de opiniones que por aquí se pueden ver, desde la más acertada hasta la chorrada del primer capullo como yo que pasa por aquí.
Lo primero que me llamó la atención de este hilo, fue la diversidad de estilos, me parece que lo hace realmente único así que aprovechemonos de ello y no lo convirtamos en un problema. Dejemos que siga evolucionando que seguro que los que estamos aprendiendo de tanta sabiduría algún día podremos también ayudar en lo que se pueda.

Lo siento por el tocho, pero que sepáis que me he frenado y todo


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Ve buscando otro nick. El de economistadebar ya lo fundiste, a ver con cual vuelves. 8:
> 
> *P.D. Si te gustan los rabos en adobo dame un thanks* ::



::::::


----------



## Robopoli (23 Jul 2014)

Velorro el que está haciendo INO
https://www.google.com/finance?q=NYSEMKT:INO&hl=en&ei=5brPU_CYMeP3wAPPk4HgDw
Ya era hora de que diera alguna alegría la japuta...


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jul 2014)

podemos caer 100 puntos en hora y media?

o hacemos un doji?


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Ve buscando otro nick. El de economistadebar ya lo fundiste, a ver con cual vuelves. 8:
> 
> P.D. *Si te gustan los rabos en adobo dame un thanks* ::



:XX::XX::XX:

¿donde coj*** sacas eso? jajaja, que dispersión de tladel, por dios...y encima te da un thanks!


----------



## Durmiente (23 Jul 2014)

Yo creo que, a pesar de todo, lo mejor seria que todo el mundo "pasara" y olvidarnos 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Gran consejo y válido para todos, quien se viene a Mikonos?
> 
> El gato tiene pagado el billete



Mamón....


Este finde toca Cap de Chat


```
For Friday to Sunday[INDENT]Playa
Buceo
Playa
Juerga[/INDENT]
```


----------



## FranR (23 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> ¿donde coj*** sacas eso? jajaja, que dispersión de tladel, por dios...y encima te da un thanks!



:no::no:

La estrategia es primero te da el thanks y luego añades lo del rabo


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Jul 2014)

¿quien era que posteo una factura del Nikita Beach..o no sé que en Monaco que era para dejarse las venas cortilargas?

Si es algo como eso, paso


----------



## sr.anus (23 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Gran consejo y válido para todos, quien se viene a Mikonos?
> 
> El gato tiene pagado el billete



no podias elegir otra isla mas gay .....:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


Mykonos: la meca gay friendly de Europa | Viajeros


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> :no::no:
> 
> La estrategia es primero te da el thanks y luego añades lo del rabo









---------- Post added 23-jul-2014 at 15:56 ----------




sr.anus dijo:


> no podias elegir otra isla mas gay .....:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> 
> Mykonos: la meca gay friendly de Europa | Viajeros



El no..... :: :: ::


----------



## Tono (23 Jul 2014)

pues me estoy riendo tanto que se me ha jodido la siesta.

me encanta como al tirar un poquito del hilo ha salido el ovillo  

BMEeros, a la conga :Baile:

lo siento por los que salisteis de BME habiendo echo una buena entrada (creo que Krim y Ane

PD, es verdad lo que dice Janus, en eso no miente. Le llamé burro atado a un poste.
me arrepiento de mi blasfemia contra el profeta del Dios Reward :XX:


----------



## FranR (23 Jul 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> no podias elegir otra isla mas gay .....:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> 
> Mykonos: la meca gay friendly de Europa | Viajeros



Esa era la idea







Algo debe haber cambiado porque Cristiano ha estado allí.... ahora Mikonos es para machotes.








misi misi

:X

Esto plano-aburrido que te cagas....viernes tendremos salsa


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Jul 2014)

@pepitoria: Creo que fue el chinazo....


----------



## Durmiente (23 Jul 2014)

Creo que la "inteligencia colectiva" del hilo no es consciente del valor del mismo. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Robopoli (23 Jul 2014)

joder... pero que cojones pasa con los aviones??
Breaking News: TransAsia Air Flight Crashed in Taiwan, Official Confirms 
En bloomberg.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> @pepitoria: Creo que fue el chinazo....



No sé la razón, pero me lo imaginaba....


----------



## Xiux (23 Jul 2014)

Vamos BME !!!


----------



## atman (23 Jul 2014)

Mis disculpas a la forería... 

ahora que ya he comido, me he tomado la pastilla azul, y el SP empieza a jugar, ya estoy mejor...


----------



## FranR (23 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> @pepitoria: Creo que fue el chinazo....



Es que el chinazo es un tío con categoría, no los zampadores de espetos y cervezas cruzcampo que pululan por aquí.


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Ve buscando otro nick. El de economistadebar ya lo fundiste, a ver con cual vuelves. 8:
> 
> P.D. Si te gustan los rabos en adobo dame un thanks ::



en serio no muy bien a que viene lo sucede en hilo 

a no ser que calopez contrate actores que revienten el hilo y su fuente de ingresos ::


----------



## Robopoli (23 Jul 2014)

Acabo de ver que en el mundo está ampliado:
Ms de 50 muertos tras el aterrizaje de emergencia de un avin de la aerolnea TransAsia en Taiwan | Internacional | EL MUNDO


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Es que el chinazo es un tío con categoría, no los zampadores de espetos y cervezas cruzcampo que pululan por aquí.



La factura era para hacerse humo y desaparecer...jeje

100k euros o así?? -> HVEI style ::


----------



## Durmiente (23 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> joder... pero que cojones pasa con los aviones??
> Breaking News: TransAsia Air Flight Crashed in Taiwan, Official Confirms
> En bloomberg.



Parece ser que ha sido en un aterrizaje de emergencia 50 muertos. Se debió a los fuertes vientos

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Es que el chinazo es un tío con categoría, no los zampadores de espetos y cervezas cruzcampo que pululan por aquí.



¿Eso es un ataque o autocritica? ::


----------



## LCIRPM (23 Jul 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Por si sirve de algo, me gustaría romper una lanza en favor del hilo, ya sé que no es lo que era...(que no tuve la suerte de conocerlo en su esplendor) pero me da la sensación que no se esta valorando en su justa medida. Como todo en el interné, es volátil y evoluciona cada vez a ritmos más rápidos pero eso, en mi opinión, no tiene porqué ser peor, ni definitivo. Como decís, ilustres han ido descolgandose pero no sé si tanto por nuevos "miembros" o por simple transición. Lo que quiero decir es que quizá se este exagerando un poco estos rifirrafes que por otro lado son normales y a veces, aunque nuestro ego personal no nos deje reconocerlo, hasta necesarios. Esta bien que uno pueda revolotear cuando le dan una colleja pero tampoco creo que sea para decir eso del scattergoris es mío y me lo llevo.
> Quizá, a veces se eche en falta cierto reconocimiento a los que desinteresadamente dan opiniones o incluso resultados de estudios más que elaborados y en eso doy el paso al frente como culpable, a veces por pereza, otras puede que abrumado al no verme en situación de tan siquiera opinar sin decir ninguna tontería, pero, como ya creo haber comentado alguna vez por aquí, me parece incalculable el valor del conjunto de opiniones que por aquí se pueden ver, desde la más acertada hasta la chorrada del primer capullo como yo que pasa por aquí.
> Lo primero que me llamó la atención de este hilo, fue la diversidad de estilos, me parece que lo hace realmente único así que aprovechemonos de ello y no lo convirtamos en un problema. Dejemos que siga evolucionando que seguro que los que estamos aprendiendo de tanta sabiduría algún día podremos también ayudar en lo que se pueda.
> 
> Lo siento por el tocho, pero que sepáis que me he frenado y todo



Le zankeo, para no tener que escribir. Discutan, pero no se peguen.

Hablando de bolsa, las manzanitas después del split y los resultados (+12%) van a romper máximos (+1,8%).

https://es.finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=AAPL#symbol=AAPL;range=5y

---------- Post added 23-jul-2014 at 16:11 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> joder... pero que cojones pasa con los aviones??
> Breaking News: TransAsia Air Flight Crashed in Taiwan, Official Confirms
> En bloomberg.



No hay dos sin tres.


----------



## Robopoli (23 Jul 2014)

Bueno foreros,
Vamos a llevarnos bien y no montar pollos:
SAFM Sanderson Farms Inc XNAS:SAFM Stock Quote Price News
Un abrazo


----------



## FranR (23 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Eso es un ataque o autocritica? ::



Le noto susceptible.... ¿han cortado la nacional pa Motril? :XX:

Tenemos tiempo de tantear el suelo de CP, a ver si de una puñetera vez lo hacen!!!!


----------



## Cantor (23 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> ¿donde coj*** sacas eso? jajaja, que dispersión de tladel, por dios...y encima te da un thanks!



pepi, que el fran es mu listo, primero ha visto el thanks y luego ha editado :XX::XX: (yo es que estoy en tó, y le jodo el secreto porque por su culpa tengo que leer a gente que tengo en el ignore :rolleye: :X)

edit: mierda, que justo al momento ya lo contó él... :: ya te pillaré, ya...


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Jul 2014)

Qué buen SL el que me sacó de este hilo. 
Y que bien se está en el retiro leyendo a gente que suma.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Mis disculpas a la forería...
> 
> ahora que ya he comido, me he tomado la pastilla azul, y el SP empieza a jugar, ya estoy mejor...



Disculpas ninguna atman. Un tio que protagoniza pelis míticas nada tiene que excusarse:








[LOL os acordáis de esto?]


----------



## asador de manteca (23 Jul 2014)

Muy mal está la cosa cuando yo estoy entre los cuerdos
[YOUTUBE] La Polla Records - El Guru - YouTube [/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Le noto susceptible.... ¿han cortado la nacional pa Motril? :XX:
> 
> Tenemos tiempo de tantear el suelo de CP, a ver si de una puñetera vez lo hacen!!!!



Nacional dice el mariquita de playa ....Tenemos autoviaaaaaaaaa (que se rompe devencuando, pero autovia :


----------



## FranR (23 Jul 2014)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Alguien ve la más mínima posibilidad de bajadas?
> 
> 
> Gato: Qué opinas?



Yo...... pero hoy voy tostao. Que calor hace en Andasulia, que barbaridad ni 4 cervezas me quitan la sed. Eso si, voy con el puntito.


----------



## FranR (23 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Traigo niveles frescos:
> 
> Ahí van
> 
> ...





Negrofuturo dijo:


> Puede repetir ese nivel de CP?



Of course...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Jul 2014)

La semana pasada fue la más calurosa de los últimos 40años... :ouch:


----------



## bertok (23 Jul 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Qué buen SL el que me sacó de este hilo.
> Y que bien se está en el retiro leyendo a gente que suma.



pájaro ¿frecuentas la CdC ::?

Las veces que he entrado creo haberte leído por allí.


----------



## Tono (23 Jul 2014)

Pues hemos visto máximo histórico en el SP otra vez

y ya van...

evidentemente a algunos no le gustará

pero qué gustito da desde este lado de la costa 

esas BME, hoy rompen los 34 de nuevo :Baile:


----------



## ... (23 Jul 2014)

Reflexiones en voz alta:

1) El HVEI ya no es lo que era, pero sigue siendo un inframundo interesante en el que de vez en cuando uno aprende cosillas.

2) Tono sufre de un aburrimiento proporcional a su soberbia.

3) Nadie está obligado a leer a nadie ni a invertir en algo que alguien comente/desaconseje/sugiera.


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 Jul 2014)

Hola, he leído todo el follón que se ha montado páginas atrás.
Yo soy, posiblemente, el forero que menos aporta a este hilo. Desde esta posición, quiero romper una lanza por todos aquellos que aportan, desinteresadamente, sus saberes, opiniones, intuiciones, etc.
Gracias a este hilo, he conseguido ganar unos eurillos, que es por lo que estamos en esto, aparte de pasar muy buenos ratos con el ingenio de algunos.
La verdad es que, desde hace algún tiempo, han ido desapareciendo buenos foreros, según mi consideración.
De todos los foreros, ha sido Janus quien más merkels me ha ayudado a ganar, cosa que le he agradecido y le sigo agradeciendo.
Creo que el respeto que se ha mantenido en el hilo entre foreros, ha sido una seña de identidad, incluso a nuestro troll de cabecera, el Gran Zahorí.
Cuidemos nuestras opiniones y formas y no arruinemos lo que queda de foro.
Un abrazo a todos/as.


----------



## Tono (23 Jul 2014)

Pues yo sigo viendo máximos en el SP

los Bears parece que escurren el bulto 

usen más el ignore, yo lo hago y estoy encantado :rolleye:


----------



## Robopoli (23 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Bueno foreros,
> Vamos a llevarnos bien y no montar pollos:
> SAFM Sanderson Farms Inc XNAS:SAFM Stock Quote Price News
> Un abrazo



Yo sigo a lo mío 
Al final he pillado unos poquitos pollos con lo que he sacado de unas CSIQ que me estaban aburriendo sobremanera.


----------



## Krim (23 Jul 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> en serio no muy bien a que viene lo sucede en hilo
> 
> a no ser que calopez contrate actores que revienten el hilo y su fuente de ingresos ::



Pues yo lo entiendo de sobras, no veo qué es tan difícil de comprender. Lo que no se me ocurre es cómo cambiarlo.


----------



## Durmiente (23 Jul 2014)

Al final el IBEX también subirá (supongo)

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Tono (23 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Pues yo lo entiendo de sobras, no veo qué es tan difícil de comprender. Lo que no se me ocurre es cómo cambiarlo.



¿hablando de bolsa?

y pasando de todo aquel que no te interese leer?

pero es que el grupito cuando lo tocan, entra al trapo.

Los larguistas somos la ETA.

Y los que señalamos prácticas incorrectas, los malos.

Y este hilo ha sido siempre lo que ha sido y ha habido la gente que ha habido. Gente, gentuza y gatos.

me alegro de haber sacado hoy unas cuantas conclusiones 

compren una Ferroviales, coño, que se me estan quedando mustias :bla:

---------- Post added 23-jul-2014 at 16:53 ----------

edito

al que primero cante los 1990 del SP le regalo una acción de ANR a precio del año que viene


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jul 2014)

San Miguel 0.0


----------



## Topongo (23 Jul 2014)

Pues yo leo todo estoy me da bastante pena y tristeza porque he pasado/paso buenos ratos en el hilo.

Me da pena que los antiguos "gurús" se hayan pirado, me acuerdo cuendo entré que no me enteraba de nada, ni comentaba, (creo que en algún hilo me enzarcé con Pollastre y otro con Ponzi...), bueno y sigo sin hacerlo, supongo que hemos "chonificado" el hilo y gente que ni de coña llegamos a un nivel generamos mucho ruido y pocas nueces.

Personalmente creo que aporto poco, cuatro chorradas y el ser un pesado, en cuanto a la bolsa se refiere, me gusta , intento aprender y que me ayude a vivir un poquito mejor a mi y la señora toponga , pero no tengo todo el tiempo que me gustaría, alguna cosilla he intentado aportar, pero no me veo con el nivel suficiente.

Me da pena ver como se está generando una especie de mal ambiente, no se si estamos todos saturados a estas alturas del año o qué , supongo que será eso o eso tendrá algo que ver.

Se qué es un foro y somos todos virtuales y no nos conocemos y tal pero al final son también bastantes horas leyendonos.

Personalmente animaría a los "grandes" no a que canten niveles o den operaciones pero que se animen a comentar de vez en cuando, el por qué de algo o que trampa nos han hecho como todavía hace MM o Pollastre (gracias) de vez en cuando.

Me da pena que no se valoren las aportaciones que cualquier forero hace (bueno casi cualquiera, me gusta saber por qué Ane hace lo que hace, por qué Tono,Robolpoli o Bertok, de hecho me gustaría saber el porqué del jato o mbpk) , al final gasta su tiempo y la mayoría de las veces no se lo agradecemos, si falla pues falla , cada uno somos mayorcitos para darle al botón, yo a Janus le debo un 100% (lo cantó con semanas de antelación el cabrón) en 2 meses en prisa por ejemplo, a Paulistano BKia a Tono FER y seguro que alguine le metió a ENG o SAB cuando lo comenté.

Me voy a pensar seriemente en tomar el buen consejo de pecata y tomarme unas vacaiones del hilo (al final no podré).

Perdón por el tocho y soltaré un BME de mi vida por soltar algo... pero un poco triste esta vez.


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Jul 2014)

Ya hace tiempo que le dije donde puede encontrarme. Si se pasase más a menudo podría tener unos cuantos miles de euros de Dax, Ibex y unas muy buenas entradas en Caterpillar, Silver Wheaton, Amazon, Deutsche Telekom, Eon, etc...... 

Poca paja, cero trolls y muchas plusvalías. 

Plata y latunes compañero. 


bertok dijo:


> pájaro ¿frecuentas la CdC ::?
> 
> Las veces que he entrado creo haberte leído por allí.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Jul 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ya hace tiempo que le dije donde puede encontrarme. Si se pasase más a menudo podría tener unos cuantos miles de euros de Dax, Ibex y unas muy buenas entradas en Caterpillar, Silver Wheaton, Amazon, Deutsche Telekom, Eon, etc......
> 
> Poca paja, cero trolls y muchas plusvalías.
> 
> Plata y latunes compañero.



ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh eso es en Algeciras o en La Línea? 8: 8:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Jul 2014)

Me gusta la mascarada del Ibex...no se inmuta por naaa...


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Jul 2014)

¿Lo de Prisa ha sido un calentón de hoy o seguirá subiendo?


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jul 2014)

vamos doji....

y sin mecha por abajo...

vamooos


----------



## bertok (23 Jul 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ya hace tiempo que le dije donde puede encontrarme. Si se pasase más a menudo podría tener unos cuantos miles de euros de Dax, Ibex y unas muy buenas entradas en Caterpillar, Silver Wheaton, Amazon, Deutsche Telekom, Eon, etc......
> 
> Poca paja, cero trolls y muchas plusvalías.
> 
> Plata y latunes compañero.



ya me he logado cacho perro ::::::

lo mismo me animo a contar las inversiones )


----------



## Arracada (23 Jul 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Qué buen SL el que me sacó de este hilo.
> Y que bien se está en el retiro leyendo a gente que suma.



Hola. Es el primer mensaje que escribo en burbuja. No tengo mucho que aportar, estoy aprendiendo y nunca me he atrevido ni a preguntar. Pero llevo un año leyendo a diario y os doy las gracias a todos los que cada día compartís vuestro talento. No os vayais todos al retiro, por favor, que los que os leemos cada día no tenemos acceso .

A poco conocimiento que se tenga se sabe distinguir el grano de la paja. Yo de gráficos y estrategias entiendo poco, ni siquiera hablo inglés, pero os aseguro que a la buena gente se la reconoce rápido.


----------



## LCIRPM (23 Jul 2014)

A la casa campo, a la casa campo, habiendo guardería. Esto es más divertido, es como telecirco pero sin pantalla.

Vayan abriendo el hilo de agosto (o, al menos pensando título, a ver cual es el 5 estrellas)


----------



## bertok (23 Jul 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ya hace tiempo que le dije donde puede encontrarme. Si se pasase más a menudo podría tener unos cuantos miles de euros de Dax, Ibex y unas muy buenas entradas en Caterpillar, Silver Wheaton, Amazon, Deutsche Telekom, Eon, etc......
> 
> Poca paja, cero trolls y muchas plusvalías.
> 
> Plata y latunes compañero.



*WTF !!!*


----------



## paulistano (23 Jul 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Yo soy, posiblemente, el forero que menos aporta a este hilo.



Yo te hago competencia

Todos relax, no discutan y disfruten de la vida:Baile:


----------



## LCIRPM (23 Jul 2014)

APPLE + 3% 97,5 dólores tanteando máximos.


----------



## Robopoli (23 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


>



Que imagen más mítica! Sólo a la altura de pandorito y poco poco más. 
:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jul 2014)

alguien que esté en ercros o eads?


----------



## mpbk (23 Jul 2014)

Adicto dijo:


> Es que no eres un experto, estas jugando a la bolsa en mercado alcista pero aún así *invertiste en gowex*, banco espirito santo, blackberry... Si estuviéramos en mercado bajista perderías hasta los calzones, la bolsa no son matemáticas.



Que COÑO TE INVENTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS??????


----------



## IRobot (23 Jul 2014)

Arracada dijo:


> Hola. Es el primer mensaje que escribo en burbuja. No tengo mucho que aportar, estoy aprendiendo y nunca me he atrevido ni a preguntar. Pero llevo un año leyendo a diario y os doy las gracias a todos los que cada día compartís vuestro talento. No os vayais todos al retiro, por favor, que los que os leemos cada día no tenemos acceso .
> 
> A poco conocimiento que se tenga se sabe distinguir el grano de la paja. Yo de gráficos y estrategias entiendo poco, ni siquiera hablo inglés, pero os aseguro que a la buena gente se la reconoce rápido.



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo. Días como hoy no ayudan al hilo pero hay otros que son geniales. A veces me río mirando la pantalla y eso para mí ya compensa el tiempo que paso leyendo todos y cada uno de sus posts. Sólo leo y y posteo este hilo y me gusta tal como es. He visto estos meses que los nicks llegan y se van y algunos míticos se mantienen. También echo de menos a alguna gente, claro. Ajetreo sin ir más lejos que hace un tiempo desapareció sin dejar rastro (espero que solo temporalmente). 

No sé, intercambiar puntos de vista enriquece, siempre que se haga desde el respeto. Por eso creo que es bueno tener una variedad de foreros con distintas formas de tradear y distintos puntos de vista. Si todos hiciésemos o pensásemos igual esto sería muy aburrido. Y muy peligroso (sobretodo en algo como la bolsa). Prefiero tener en el hilo un Tono y un Bertok aunque sean la némesis el uno del otro que no tener ninguno. Porque creo que hablando de bolsa los dos pueden tener parte o mucha razón. Que cada cual se quede con lo que quiera de lo que va leyendo. Que ya somos mayorcitos. Es por eso que no tengo a nadie en el ignore. Prefiero filtrar a posteriori. Soy capaz de olvidar un post en 2 segundos o recordarlo mucho tiempo. Según me convenga.

Por otro lado, todo lo que sea crear mal rollo entre foreros me sobra. Si quieren tirarse los trastos a la cabeza (que no discrepar), pueden usar los privados, sobretodo si tienen que entrar en descalificaciones personales o insultos más o menos camuflados. Creo que al resto no nos importará.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Jul 2014)

Los estudiantes de psiquiatría hacen prácticas de grado en este hilo...

No hay duda


----------



## Manu_alcala (23 Jul 2014)

Este hilo, en esencia, es guanero. Y sólo cuando vuelva el guano volverá a ser lo que fue. Se llenará de míticos "Tonuel Certified", memes de Pepitoria, salmos del sargento sobre el apocalipsis (buenos, estos siguen apareciendo aún), historias de juventud del chinito, gráficos del pirata y por supuesto llantos de gacelones dividenderos 

Y a lo tonto estamos 600 pips por debajo de máximos con el chicharibex sin mucha fuerza para subir (parece)... El rebote de esta semana tiene fácil explicación. Se había puesto corto hasta el tato y nuestros amigos leoncios no lo ponen tan fácil


----------



## Tono (23 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Los estudiantes de psquiatría hacen prácticas de grado en este hilo...
> 
> No hay duda



y en el otro lo harán los de jardinería, ya que es una casita tan cuqui 

y yo digo que de aquí no se va nadie ni con aguarrás :XX: por la cuenta que les tiene :rolleye:

Que me dice del SP ? Parece que empuja.... Y el VIX cayendo un 4,5%?
Lástima del Dow Jones para hacer triplete alcista :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Jul 2014)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Este hilo, en esencia, es guanero. Y sólo cuando vuelva el guano volverá a ser lo que fue. Se llenará de míticos "Tonuel Certified", memes de Pepitoria, salmos del sargento sobre el apocalipsis (buenos, estos siguen apareciendo aún), historias de juventud del chinito, gráficos del pirata y por supuesto llantos de gacelones dividenderos
> 
> Y a lo tonto estamos 600 pips por debajo de máximos con el chicharibex sin mucha fuerza para subir (parece)... El rebote de esta semana tiene fácil explicación. Se había puesto corto hasta el tato y nuestros amigos leoncios no lo ponen tan fácil



Se dice, se rumorea...

que cuando llegue el Guanizado Final aparecerá Tonuel en todo su esplendor para romper los siete sellos del guano...

...y darle con todo lo gordo al botas


----------



## Ladrillófilo (23 Jul 2014)

ITE group plc., comprando con los tambores de guerra, update nº1 - Rankia

Necesito opiniones acerca de ITE group. 
Creo que voy a buscar punto de entrada y voy a entrar con to lo gordo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Jul 2014)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Este hilo, en esencia, es guanero. Y sólo cuando vuelva el guano volverá a ser lo que fue. Se llenará de míticos "Tonuel Certified", memes de Pepitoria, salmos del sargento sobre el apocalipsis (buenos, estos siguen apareciendo aún), historias de juventud del chinito, gráficos del pirata y por supuesto llantos de gacelones dividenderos
> 
> Y a lo tonto estamos 600 pips por debajo de máximos con el chicharibex sin mucha fuerza para subir (parece)... El rebote de esta semana tiene fácil explicación. Se había puesto corto hasta el tato y nuestros amigos leoncios no lo ponen tan fácil


----------



## atman (23 Jul 2014)

Ok, ok... reitero mis disculpas... no volverá a suceder... o


----------



## Namreir (23 Jul 2014)

Conforeros:

[YOUTUBE]kMsrE-9CLFg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sr.anus (23 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Se dice, se rumorea...
> 
> que cuando llegue el Guanizado Final aparecerá Tonuel en todo su esplendor para romper los siete sellos del guano...
> 
> ...y darle con todo lo gordo al botas



son ciclos y siempre habra guanazos finales....os veo muy alterados foreros. Regalaos el platano de la amistad entre vosotros y seguir en el hilo como si no hubiera pasado nada. A mi no me sobra ningun forero, de cada persona se aprende algo...


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jul 2014)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Este hilo, en esencia, es guanero. Y sólo cuando vuelva el guano volverá a ser lo que fue. Se llenará de míticos "Tonuel Certified", memes de Pepitoria, salmos del sargento sobre el apocalipsis (buenos, estos siguen apareciendo aún), historias de juventud del chinito, gráficos del pirata y por supuesto llantos de gacelones dividenderos
> 
> Y a lo tonto estamos 600 pips por debajo de máximos con el chicharibex sin mucha fuerza para subir (parece)... El rebote de esta semana tiene fácil explicación. Se había puesto corto hasta el tato y nuestros amigos leoncios no lo ponen tan fácil



esta semana tocaba máx mas arriba que la anterior y precedente.

de momento creo que lo ha hecho.


pero hoy tocaba un minimo o vela sin mecha x debajo...


y me da agosto como mes del guano, de mínimo.


eso fibo en el tiempo.



por indicadores semanales, parece que quede guano por semanas


----------



## atman (23 Jul 2014)

RT es propaganda putiniana, pero hablan hoy del tema que les comenté de los préstamos subprime para coches de segunda mano...

[YOUTUBE]EPpUnbKU138[/YOUTUBE]


Por lo demás....


----------



## plusvis (23 Jul 2014)

Por segunda vez este año me atrevo a postear en este, nuestro hilo, pero creo que los acontecimientos últimos lo merecen.

De entrada les diré que llevo aquí años. Sí, ya sé, mi número de mensajes. Explicación simple: no soy de escribir mucho en foros y no tengo ni idea de bolsa. Me encanta la economía e intento aprender día a día. En este hilo he encontrado joyas que me han ayudado a tal propósito. Desde un tío capaz de analizarlo todo con Fibos, a otro que pasaba el reporte diario de la sesión (no entendía un carajo), a otro recientemente retirado y que era capaz de saber AL TICK los puntos clave (y al final me enteré que es lo que llaman "institucional" y de él entendía aún menos), a otro joven que era la leche con el AT y nos enseñaba casi semanalmente sus análisis, a otro que utiliza algo llamado "niveles", a otro que sabe un montón de AF, a otro que lleva profetizando el hapocalipsis y que al principio no tragaba por animal... La visita a los 59XX, las bajadas diarias de más del 3%, las del SP míticas, en fin, momentos memorables, de llegar a casa y disfrutar de 30 páginas de hilo.

Y sigo aquí porque pese a todo algo se puede sacar, pese a que a veces la mitad de mensajes que me aparecen son de gente ignorada. Gatos, trolles, trolles que acusan a trolles de ser trolles, etc. Pero lo peor de todo es aguantar que alguien ya no sólo acuse a otro porque sí (como recientemente pasó con Ane, sin ninguna razón he de decir), sino que se exprese con la soberbia con lo que lo hace. Personalmente a mí eso me repatea muchísimo. Y hacerlo con gente que demuestra día a día que de bolsa saben cosas que el resto de los mortales jamás entenderemos, aún más si cabe.

Mire usted, casualmente tengo un amigo al que recientemente he mandado ATPC que me recuerda mucho a usted. Un ego enorme, hablando siempre a gritos, imponiendo su punto de vista, "ayudando" a los demás, cabezota como él solo. Gallego, casualmente, aunque esto no tenga nada que ver. Se lo han dicho ya varias personas con bastante más rango e historia que usted. Joder, váyase ya o empiece a actuar con humildad de verdad y enseñando de verdad. Déjese de selfies estúpidas, fotos de su gorro y demás attentionwhorismo. Me gusta leerle cuando habla de bolsa, de veras, porque a falta de un conocimento magistral en bolsa, apuesta por un sentido común muy bueno en empresas fiables, pero nos tiene hasta los huevos. Si usted es alcista y gana dinero estando en un mercado alcista, felicidades. Tan sabelotodo que se cree, ya me lo dirá cuando sus "bluchis" caigan a la mitad, o se cree que eso no pasa? Casualmente me estoy leyendo "Trading for a living". La parte que dice: "a menudo los nuevos traders ganan dinero, se sienten los amos del mundo y entonces se creen que pueden ganar dinero fácil y rápidamente". Mire por dónde, aplíquese el cuento.

Al resto: intervendría más, se lo aseguro, pero soy consciente de mis conocimientos bolsísticos y no llego a tanto. Aspiro a que en la próxima bajada tenga los conocimientos necesarios para no perderme la posterior recuperación e invertir en los fondos y acciones que estime convenientes. 

Menudo tocho me ha salido. Me vuelvo a la cueva. Circulen, aquí no ha pasado nada, sólo nuevos máximos histéricos.


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Se dice, se rumorea...
> 
> que cuando llegue el Guanizado Final aparecerá Tonuel en todo su esplendor para romper los siete sellos del guano...
> 
> ...y darle con todo lo gordo al botas



Lo último que sé del gran chaval es cuando me contó que se marchaba a invernalia...

si le ve dele recuerdos... se le echa de menos ::





tsk tsk:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...onostica-crecimiento-decepcionante-ee-uu.html


----------



## atman (23 Jul 2014)

Lo último por hoy...


----------



## Krim (23 Jul 2014)

Janus dijo:


> P.D: Alguien se cree que si uno tiene un rumor 100% confirmado del que poder sacar dinero ................. se va a decir en un foro en el que abunda mala gente?. En mi caso, es obvio que no.



¿En realidad? Sí. A fin de cuentas es algo parecido a lo que hicieron los de Gotham City...


----------



## mpbk (23 Jul 2014)

las fcc puta madre.......stop en minimos ayer.


----------



## Tono (23 Jul 2014)

Bueno, el viernes me voy de vacaciones por fin y espero acabar los últimos detalles para irme tranquilo y disfrutar de unas plusvis duramente conseguidas.
Mi soberbia y mi falta de compañerismo ha quedado patente, muchos multinicks aparecen para recordármelo , no sabía que necesitara tal despliegue de medios. :


Como soy tan trolete como otros, y por qué no, también puedo tener sueños de psicodelia con los números primos... voy a inventarme una pura fantasía... un cuento de abuelete a los nietecitos para que tengan miedo del lobo..

En el hilo hay foreros 'normales' con su familia a la que a veces citan, sus bromitas, su carterita de valores y sus angustias por perder los ahorros que tanto cuesta ganar. Las típicas gacelas que hacemos lo que podemos y con un simple dividendo somos felices.

Y luego hay foreros más 'extraños' que hablan de niveles y forma de calcularlos, algoritmias sólo por ellos conocidas, de ponerse cortos contra índices aunque todo esté alcista, misteriosos insiders creadores de mercado, con importantes trabajos y ganancias millonarias, trabajos importantísimos en USA aunque luego escriban cosas de chalados. 
Jamás les oirás hablar de valores buenos del IBEX, cuáles llevan en cartera aunque parece que nadan en dinero, nunca de fundamentales básicos como hace Ponzi... todo es criptográfico y misterioso, casi como en una peli de brokers de Wall Street... y la gente aprende muchísimo de ellos... 


Pero.... resulta que por los foros circulan grupos calientavalores... Funcionan todos igual, es un esquema inventado hace mucho: Se crea un grupito de apoyo de gente o multinicks que parece que saben muchísimo, se ganan la confianza y el respeto... y uno de ellos será un gurú que aconsejará tal o cual cosa... saben que con poco dinero se puede hacer subir un valor en problemas y con poco volumen... para entrar ellos los primeros y también salir los primeros...y/o ponerse cortos (de eso saben mucho) cuando el dinero deja de entrar. Valores a punto de quiebra, tipo Prisa, Gamesa en su momento... incluso carboneras ahogadas por su falta de inactividad. Esos valores a punto de quiebra son nidos de cortos y eso es otra liga. Ahí sólo hay trileros. Ningun ahorrador normal entra ahí salvo que lo 'engañen' o se lo recomiende gente de confianza al grito de ''A por ellos... llegó el momento!!! :ouch:

Me equivoqué con Ane, no era él el que se dedica a eso. Simplemente intentaba sacar algo de chicharros pillando rebotes. Pero es que el hombre escoge cada uno... perdón, sinceramente Ane.

...lo que más gracia me hace de esto, es que ellos cantan niveles, puntos de giro, proyecciones futuras... y el gato se ríe de ellos a carcajadas y canta los contrarios (me gustaría saber quien es?)... así de increíble es este hilo con gato pepitogrillo. :XX::XX:


Y un abrazo a todos. Volveremos para la siguiente temporada.

Suerte a las gacelas de bien que invierten en bolsa. 
A los que saben tantísimo de algoritmos que podrían hacerlos milmillonarios en Wall street pero están aquí para que los demás aprendamos no se la deseo, no la necesitan. :bla::bla:

Esto es internet y todo parecido con la realidad es pura fantasía.


----------



## Namreir (23 Jul 2014)

Ha caido el gobierno bulgaro.


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jul 2014)

Tono (con esto voy a intentar acallar todo esto, de nuevo, porque cansa, de verdad)
Escogía todos los que fueran del continuo, sea arcelor u enagas o vocento (que también he comprado hoy junto a ercros y airbus, pero no he querido ponerlo por evitar malos rollos, pero ya que sale el tema...). y sí, en cuanto trinque un 5% agur.

En este caso, no le guardo ningún rencor, pero le pediría que no juzgase a las personas. 

Es más sutil, por ejemplo coger y citar el mensaje con la cagada del forero. Ejemplo, como hacíamos con kierevelos, animosa, etc, levantando sus cagadas. Con eso ya sabemos de qué pie cojea cada uno.

Protéjase la cabeza del sol con su gorro.


Yo hecho de menos a claca mulder etc. Sí, claro que entonces les leía con otro nick.


----------



## Namreir (23 Jul 2014)

Putin ha llamado a la Duma y ha finiquitado las vacaciones de los diputados.

Os digo yo que se va a liar parda.


----------



## asador de manteca (23 Jul 2014)

Yo de ane lo único que no comprendo son dos cosas;
1° por quė usa nombre femenino
2° por qué siendo patatero dice ser bilbaino


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jul 2014)

señor asador de grasa. sabemos que eres multi.... 



Argentina: 7 días para el Default


----------



## Namreir (23 Jul 2014)

Ane esta travestida e inmigrante.


----------



## asador de manteca (23 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> señor asador de grasa. sabemos que eres multi....
> 
> 
> 
> Argentina: 7 días para el Default



No, no te lo he dicho por ofender, y ya te dije hace días que no soy ni troll ni multi ni nada de eso, sí llevo leyendo tiempo por aquí pero no había escrito aún, y lo mismo que no te gusta que te acusen a ti tampoco lo hagas que no he recomendado comprar nada ni he trolleado  apenas he escrito para decir que llevo enagases y mapfres


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Ane esta travestida e inmigrante.



Pero tengo o no tengo el mejor nick del foro, que ha conseguido esquivar la censura?

---------- Post added 23-jul-2014 at 13:23 ----------




asador de manteca dijo:


> No, no te lo he dicho por ofender, y ya te dije hace días que no soy ni troll ni multi ni nada de eso, sí llevo leyendo tiempo por aquí pero no había escrito aún, y lo mismo que no te gusta que te acusen a ti tampoco lo hagas que no he recomendado comprar nada ni he trolleado  apenas he escrito para decir que llevo enagases y mapfres



hombre, es que aparecer justo después de que borja mateo y alguno del "subforo vagco" posteara "lo de asar la manteca" y tal.... ::


bienvenida bienvenido


----------



## FranR (23 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Putin ha llamado a la Duma y ha finiquitado las vacaciones de los diputados.
> 
> Os digo yo que se va a liar parda.



Todo esto responde a oscuros intereses, los de Pandoro


----------



## asador de manteca (23 Jul 2014)

Desconozco el subforo vagco, pero ya me he fijado que en este hilo hay mayoria o muchos vascos, se nota donde está la tela


----------



## Hannibal (23 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Pero tengo o no tengo el mejor nick del foro, que ha conseguido esquivar la censura?
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-jul-2014 at 13:23 ----------
> 
> ...



Doy fe de que a este nick le he visto varias veces por el.foro, hace tiempo.


----------



## Robopoli (23 Jul 2014)

Vaya día que os lleváis majos... 
Hoy quiero dar el "robopoli" al forero del día al Sr. Pepitoria. De lejos el que mejor ha estado y el que ha puesto más sentido común.
Iros todos de vacaciones una semanita o dos. Descansad. Huid del sol. Y por Dios volved con ganas porque a mi personalmente me gusta al hilo y sus habitantes habituales con sus pros y sus contras (aunque últimamente algunos sois unos auténticos palizas tocando las pelotas).
hala!! Me voy a cenar que tenga a la parienta mosqueada ya!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Jul 2014)

asador de manteca dijo:


> Desconozco el subforo vagco, pero ya me he fijado que en este hilo hay mayoria o muchos vascos, se nota donde está la tela



Vamos! ¿que ahora son los vascos los que quieren ganar dinero sin doblar el lomo? El frente sur no tolerará esta agresión!!!!!

A las armas!!!!


Mejor mañana.... ::



Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## FranR (23 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vamos! ¿que ahora son los vascos los que quieren ganar dinero sin doblar el lomo? El frente sur no tolerará esta agresión!!!!!
> 
> A las armas!!!!
> 
> ...



Hoyga no provoque, que me pilla aquí abajo y me vayan a endiñar con la chapela.


----------



## asador de manteca (23 Jul 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Doy fe de que a este nick le he visto varias veces por el.foro, hace tiempo.



Si te refieres a mi, tienes la misma credibilidad que el luisma dando fe


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Hoyga no provoque, que me pilla aquí abajo y me vayan a endiñar con la chapela.



Los mariquitas están extentos del servicio militar :xx:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## LOLO08 (23 Jul 2014)

Mas de uno necesita unas vacaciones y unos buenos restregoness con la parienta o similar.
Tono, tómate unos días de vacaciones y disfrutalas...te veo muy encima del foro y quizás estresado. Sabes que te lo digo de buen rollo. De vez en cuando un descanso foril viene bien.


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jul 2014)

las medias de 20 y 50 se cortan a la baja, es un signo de debilidad en principio.
el rsi diario es decreciente, y no ha llegado a romper, si nos fijamos

las veces anteriores que estando el precio por debajo del cruce de las medias 20-50, siempre hemos apoyado en la MME200

donde pone "no llega a cortar" es el rebote con el famoso gap que podemos ir a cerrar


vemos que hubo un HCH en el rsi antes de en el precio, pero claro, algunos se descojonaban cuando lo decía... que sepáis que aprendí esta técnica con el jato, un día de hule de esos.

y vemos que el rebote es debido a una divergencia alcista con el precio-rsi








mañana POR COJONES tenemos que hacer mínimos más bajos que los de hoy, ya que hoy no ha hecho. 

mínimos, o vela sin mecha por debajo


y otras rayas:


----------



## Namreir (23 Jul 2014)

Ane, algunos dias me recuerdas a aramis fuster

y su foto en CM


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Ane, algunos dias me recuerdas a aramis fuster
> 
> y su foto en CM



es AT ::

otra cosa es que haga lo mismo o no.


----------



## egarenc (23 Jul 2014)

vaya tela lo de hoy, a veces creo que os lo tomáis muy a pecho, estoy por la educación ante todo, pero vamos que para estar aquí hay que tener tragaderas, que levante la mano quien en algún momento no se haya visto violentado de una forma u otra por otro forero. 
Se intenta aclarar, y si no al ignore....que es lo mismo que cuando en la vida real no quieres ver a alguien, intentas evitarlo. En cualquier caso, cada uno tiene su estrategia, todas totalmente respetables, y cada uno que separe el grano de la paja. Y hasta aquí el rollo, que esto no vuelva a ocurrir o tendré que avisar a uno que yo me sé.


----------



## Arracada (23 Jul 2014)

plusvis dijo:


> Por segunda vez este año me atrevo a postear en este, nuestro hilo, pero creo que los acontecimientos últimos lo merecen.
> 
> De entrada les diré que llevo aquí años. Sí, ya sé, mi número de mensajes. Explicación simple: no soy de escribir mucho en foros y no tengo ni idea de bolsa. Me encanta la economía e intento aprender día a día. En este hilo he encontrado joyas que me han ayudado a tal propósito. Desde un tío capaz de analizarlo todo con Fibos, a otro que pasaba el reporte diario de la sesión (no entendía un carajo), a otro recientemente retirado y que era capaz de saber AL TICK los puntos clave (y al final me enteré que es lo que llaman "institucional" y de él entendía aún menos), a otro joven que era la leche con el AT y nos enseñaba casi semanalmente sus análisis, a otro que utiliza algo llamado "niveles", a otro que sabe un montón de AF, a otro que lleva profetizando el hapocalipsis y que al principio no tragaba por animal... La visita a los 59XX, las bajadas diarias de más del 3%, las del SP míticas, en fin, momentos memorables, de llegar a casa y disfrutar de 30 páginas de hilo.
> 
> ...



Al 100 % de acuerdo en el contenido y en la forma de expresarlo. Gracias por decirl.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Jul 2014)

Buen articulo!

http://www.atimes.com/atimes/Central_Asia/CEN-01-190714.html#.U9AJSHziV_w.twitter

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jul 2014)

buena web!

ejemplo:
Comparar economía países: Polonia vs España 2014 | datosmacro.com


y más cosas:
Rating: Calificación de la deuda de los países 2014 | datosmacro.com


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (23 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Vaya día que os lleváis majos...
> Hoy quiero dar el "robopoli" al forero del día al Sr. Pepitoria. De lejos el que mejor ha estado y el que ha puesto más sentido común.
> Iros todos de vacaciones una semanita o dos. Descansad. Huid del sol. Y por Dios volved con ganas porque a mi personalmente me gusta al hilo y sus habitantes habituales con sus pros y sus contras (aunque últimamente algunos sois unos auténticos palizas tocando las pelotas).
> hala!! Me voy a cenar que tenga a la parienta mosqueada ya!!



Ha salido de bfr.? Yo ayer y me alegro. A veces el miedo es el mejor consejero


----------



## The Hellion (23 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Buen articulo!
> 
> Asia Times Online :: It was Putin's missile!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Tantas alegaciones de false flags, de ya-decía-yo-que-lo-ibas-a-decir-tú, me recuerdan a las discusiones infantiles con argumentaciones tan trabajadas como 







Yo a estas alturas me doy por vencido; ya no sé qué creerme y qué no creerme. Se han alegado tantos false flags, nos han intoxicado con tanta información cocinada, que no me creo nada y me lo creo todo. 

He acabado convencido de que el mundo es como burbuja.info.


----------



## patilltoes (23 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Por cierto ¿que pensáis de la privatización de AENA y su salida a Bolsa? ¿Sera una empresa a tener en cuenta en un futuro? ¿O mejor la dejamos tranquila que ya hay bastante con el rescate de Bankia y las cajas?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300



Veremos. En principio hay muchas OPV este año, eso suele indicar fin del ciclo alcista. Ademas, las privatizaciones suelen ser buenas ocasiones, o eso decia Lynch. O dicen que decia.

Por otro lado a ver numeros que esto es especulacion pura. Yo la tengo en el radar esperando a ver que pasa.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Jul 2014)

The Hellion dijo:


> Tantas alegaciones de false flags, de ya-decía-yo-que-lo-ibas-a-decir-tú, me recuerdan a las discusiones infantiles con argumentaciones tan trabajadas como
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, si ya tampoco me creo nada.... de nadie. Es dificilísimo, con tanta información, separar el bulo de la verdad. Todos construyen historias con verdades, mentiras y medias verdades. Pero si que pienso que quien saca menos beneficio de la masacre es Rusia.

No se que pensar, aunque en realidad da igual lo que piense, el mundo va a seguir siendo repugnante.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Robopoli (23 Jul 2014)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Ha salido de bfr.? Yo ayer y me alegro. A veces el miedo es el mejor consejero



Salí y volví a entrar haciendo la gansada ::
Ahora me debato entre salir con el culo rojete o esperar a que el gobierno decida que hace con la deuda.


----------



## Topongo (23 Jul 2014)

patilltoes dijo:


> Veremos. En principio hay muchas OPV este año, eso suele indicar fin del ciclo alcista..



Con tu permiso te lo "corrijo" 
En españa ultimamente significa timo salvo que vayan empresas castuzas si van fer , sacyr, ohl etc vale pero me da que va a ser otro bkia, edreams etc más.
Sino privatizariam con concesión o solo institucionales, no se no me huele bien...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## patilltoes (23 Jul 2014)

Las SOCIMI pueden tener su interes. Pero yo veo señal de fin de ciclo o como se diga.

Evidentemente por eso, por "esto esta alto y quiero tu dinero". Para mi la salida a bolsa de ECI seria la trompeta del cuarto jinete.

Veremos. Pero en principio AENA me puede interesar. A saber que traspaso de activos, pasivos y directivos chupopteros hay metida. Pero si acaba siendo como BME, REE y ENG (o incluso CLH) ya firmaba yo.


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jul 2014)

logista parece que ha salido buena

for the moment


----------



## docjones (23 Jul 2014)

Yo la única OPV que veía clara fue la de LAE. Y para eso la pararon.


----------



## pollastre (23 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Buen articulo!
> 
> Asia Times Online :: It was Putin's missile!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey




Eh, DONnie.

Qué pasa, ¿ hay movida en el hilo ? 

Dicen que es difícil cerrar una posición a pérdidas, pero más difícil parece para algunos saber cuál es su lugar, y respetarlo.

Suficiente es suficiente, no crees.


----------



## Namreir (23 Jul 2014)

Yo en OPV no me meto, a saber la mierda que te quieren colocar.

---------- Post added 23-jul-2014 at 23:37 ----------

Luego os paso un documento y me lo comentáis


----------



## patilltoes (23 Jul 2014)

docjones dijo:


> Yo la única OPV que veía clara fue la de LAE. Y para eso la pararon.



Se la cargaron a base de impuestos. Tenia un negocio cojonudo, si bien menguante. Vaca lechera cada vez mas flaca, pero bueno. Se la cargaron.


----------



## SPK (23 Jul 2014)

Yo solamente tengo que decir,que aunque no aporte nada porque ni mi estrategia ni sobretodo mis conocimientos, muy básicos ,encajan con el hilo,me gusta mucho leerlo,y me encantaría que siguiera la gente por muchos años aportando sabiduria,risas y hasta en ocasones platita :Aplauso:


----------



## patilltoes (23 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> logista parece que ha salido buena
> 
> for the moment



Yo hablo a largo plazo, quicir años.


----------



## Namreir (23 Jul 2014)

patilltoes dijo:


> Yo hablo a largo plazo, quicir años.



Todos calvos.


----------



## docjones (23 Jul 2014)

patilltoes dijo:


> Se la cargaron a base de impuestos. Tenia un negocio cojonudo, si bien menguante. Vaca lechera cada vez mas flaca, pero bueno. Se la cargaron.



Esa es otra. En este país tienen la costumbre de cambiar las reglas de juego en mitad del partido...


----------



## patilltoes (23 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Todos calvos.



La naturaleza del hilo es cortoplacista, eso lo entiendo, pero pillar una nueva Enagas en sus inicios tendria su aquel.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Jul 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Eh, DONnie.
> 
> Qué pasa, ¿ hay movida en el hilo ?
> 
> ...



Eh, CHICKen.

No si lo que pasa es que algunos confunden el devenir con el de venir, y claro, pasa lo que pasa. Que se confunde el ocho con el ochenta o el ochocientos.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Ladrillófilo (23 Jul 2014)

Chart Of The Day: For Caterpillar The "Great Recovery" Is Just As Bad As The Great Financial Crisis | Zero Hedge

Mamma mía


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jul 2014)

bme: manos fuertes vendiendo
el kumo ha detenido la caída, pero hoy ha chocado al salir y no ha podido... a ver mañana

indicadores pintan bien en ppio en diario, pero mejor esperar 1 día


----------



## Ladrillófilo (23 Jul 2014)

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p>New <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/SEC?src=hash">#SEC</a> fund rules are to &quot;prevent runs&quot; <a href="http://t.co/a8pOloAYPk">http://t.co/a8pOloAYPk</a>. Translation: When you want your money, you can't have it. Bail-in is here.</p>&mdash; Jim Rickards (@JamesGRickards) <a href="https://twitter.com/JamesGRickards/statuses/492054018080788480">julio 23, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## ane agurain (24 Jul 2014)

qué bien me salí en MDF, no tiene nada buena pinta para los próximos 2-3 días, ojalá me equivoque.

a ver mañana esos mínimos más bajos que los de hoy en dax y ralph


----------



## pollastre (24 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eh, CHICKen.
> 
> No si lo que pasa es que algunos confunden el devenir con el de venir, y claro, pasa lo que pasa. Que se confunde el ocho con el ochenta o el ochocientos.
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey




No siempre fue así.

In illo tempore, la gente distinguía y reconocía a los pocos que aportaban. De cuando en cuando incluso mostraban gratitud.

Mas, ¡ay!, Magrada, magrada... nada queda ya de eso. Hoy en día ves cosas increíbles, el villano haciéndose pasar por noble, y el noble siendo acusado de villanía por los recién llegados.

Qué incorrección.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Jul 2014)

Facebook supera las previsiones con sus resultados del 2T y baja en after hours


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (24 Jul 2014)

Mañana presenta repsol y alguno mas... veremos. Sobre el fin de ciclo, puede ser que la rv o determinados sectores no crezcan mas por ahora. Pero hay que buscar el siguiente activo que recibira la liquidez, anteriormente fueron los emergentes, veremos si vuelven a subir a doble digito por el momento mas de una bolsa esta en +20% en lo que llevamos de año. Hay que seguir los flujos de dinero o invertir en valor estilo bestinver, seguir la borregada de expertos del pinta y colorea de expansion y demas solo trae miseria


----------



## ane agurain (24 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Mañana presenta repsol y alguno mas... veremos. Sobre el fin de ciclo, puede ser que la rv o determinados sectores no crezcan mas por ahora. Pero hay que buscar el siguiente activo que recibira la liquidez, anteriormente fueron los emergentes, veremos si vuelven a subir a doble digito por el momento mas de una bolsa esta en +20% en lo que llevamos de año. Hay que seguir los flujos de dinero o invertir en valor estilo bestinver, seguir la borregada de expertos del pinta y colorea de expansion y demas solo trae miseria



me han hablado de una empresa que ofrece wifi gratis que...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (24 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> me han hablado de una empresa que ofrece wifi gratis que...



Eso me suena a timo yo prefiero los sellos y diversifico con pagares de nueva rumasa y fagor 

Quito la orden de endesa y espero a ver esta semana


----------



## Montegrifo (24 Jul 2014)

Por si alguno no conoce bien a estos trileros... alguno de esos trucos yo no lo conocía todavía

https://www.unience.com/blogs-financieros/Ufano/la_informacion_que_nos_ocultan_al_contratar_un_fondo_de_inversion


----------



## FranR (24 Jul 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> No siempre fue así.
> 
> In illo tempore, la gente distinguía y reconocía a los pocos que aportaban. De cuando en cuando incluso mostraban gratitud.
> 
> ...



Niveles actuales: Creo que sobre 0,8 en sangre. Varias cervezas dos caliqueños y muchas shavalas ( que por cierto usan pantalones muy chiquititos) .. Ay oma que taja!


----------



## amago45 (24 Jul 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Lo de Prisa ha sido un calentón de hoy o seguirá subiendo?



Yo creo que esta es para los nietos. Estoy en media 0.44 ... ::

Por fundamentales
- nuevo gestor, y nuevo accionista de referencia, quizá cambie la forma de enfocar los medios de comunicación. Parece que se olvidan de España y se centran en Hispanoamérica. Con la presentación de resultados veremos como andan de deuda si han incluido ya la operación de venta de D+ a Telefónica.

Además el mexicano ha pagado 0.53 por acción, luego si el mercado fuera 'perfecto', el precio debería tender hacia ese valor.

Pero ha entrado ampliando capital, luego nuestras acciones valen un poquito menos

Y les sigue quedando Santillana en el activo (vuelta al cole y tal...)

Por técnico, la subida de ayer se queda justo en la medios de 200 sesiones, dejando un buén hueco. Un par de sesiones más y se podrá dar mayor opinión de hacia dónde va la condenada ... :|

Pero siempre puede llegar Murdoch y alegrarnos el día ...
Cebrián y los Polanco fijan su hoja de ruta para frenar una opa en Prisa y vender activos - Noticias de Comunicación


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Jul 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> No siempre fue así.
> 
> In illo tempore, la gente distinguía y reconocía a los pocos que aportaban. De cuando en cuando incluso mostraban gratitud.
> 
> ...



Ah, el pasado! Aún lo recuerdo. Buenos momentos ha dado entre locos y cuerdos, donde la felonía acallada por la gallardía, quedaba reducida a minoría mientras la sabiduría resplandecía con alegría. La fuente de ciencia de nuevo brotará calmando la sed de la conciencia, desterrando la arrogancia, a la eterna pregunta responderá ¿Papá?¿Papá?¿Es mi inteligencia o es la tendencia?

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (24 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Salí y volví a entrar haciendo la gansada ::
> Ahora me debato entre salir con el culo rojete o esperar a que el gobierno decida que hace con la deuda.



Yo le diría que salga. Faltan 7 días, hay grandes posibilidades de que finalmente el gobierno no quiera/no pueda pagar (es más fácil y más "nacional" no pagar), y aunque finalmente decidan pagar, lo harán a último momento. 

Cristina Kirchner: "Argentina no va a caer en default, van a tener que inventar un nombre nuevo" - lanacion.com  

Ya están jugando con el idioma, dirán que no es default y se quedarán tan tranquilos. Salga de ahí, hombre.

Estoy listo para entrar en 10,05$. Tengo puesta la mitad de la artillería ahí. Si llega a 9,60 entro con la otra mitad.
Si baja de 8,50 hipoteco la casa y compro 50.000 acciones. Hablando en serio, si la veo sobre los 8,50, liquido otras acciones y me compro esta.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (24 Jul 2014)

*Repsol* ha ganado 1.327 millones de euros en el primer semestre del año, cifra que supone un incremento del 47,3% respecto al mismo periodo del ejercicio anterior. Sin embargo, el beneficio neto ajustado ha caído un 0,3%, hasta 922 millones.

*Sabadell* gana 168 millones, el 36% más
Banco Sabadell ha publicado unos resultados en línea con las previsiones del mercado al ganar en el primer semestre 167,7 millones de euros, el 35,9% más que hace un año. Baja la mora por segundo t...

*Vidrala* recorta su beneficio un 0,9%, hasta 26,4 millones
Vidrala ha cerrado el primer semestre del año con un beneficio neto de 26,4 millones de euros, cifra que supone un descenso del 0,9% respecto al mismo periodo del ejercicio anterior. La facturación ha caído un 2,2%, hasta 240,4 millones.


----------



## FranR (24 Jul 2014)

Nivelicos para hoy:

CP: 10.650-10.598

Alcista 1: 10.690 recorrido 20-70
Bajista 1: 10.508-10.436


Los niveles de ayer: El ajuste no demasiado fino de niveles se quedo a 5 puntos, lo que podemos decir es que los puntos de ruptura no tenían volumen. 
Excepto el primero de la mañana con el que se construyó la subida, ruptura de techo de canal y 20 puntos de regalo (ya sabemos regla 20-70, no hay mucho más que explicar)








Aquí lo vemos, líneas horizontales niveles calculados. La subida se construyó a primera hora sobre las 9:30, gasolina justita para romper el CP al alza, que aguantó hasta las 11 de la mañana. Luego en la escapada alcista...en el +20 varios intentos sin volumen.

A las 4, sueltan carga ya que no se ve posibilidad de continuidad en la subida.

Ergo esperamos un pequeño gap a la baja y primeros minutos de negociación en canal.

Ala, ya me he soltado la magufada de hoy.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Jul 2014)

por segundo trimestre
consecutivo siguió reduciendo la morosidad -hasta el
13,35%, sin incluir los activos con Esquema de Protección
de Activos (EPA)- y el saldo de activos dudosos, ha
informado este jueves.


Los activos totales de Banco Sabadell suman 161.557,1
millones (-5,4%), con una inversión crediticia bruta de
122.837,6 millones (-2,4%) y unos recursos de clientes de
95.043,2 (+2,3%).

---------- Post added 24-jul-2014 at 00:46 ----------

que risa lo de "baja la morosidad"


----------



## pollastre (24 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Niveles actuales: Creo que sobre 0,8 en sangre.




0,4 en aire espirado... aún está Ud. fresco. Circule. 



FranR dijo:


> y muchas shavalas ( que por cierto usan pantalones muy chiquititos) .. Ay oma que taja!




Ah, sí, este año ha venido el rollito de los shorts culeros. Cada año pega una cosa distinta, y éste parece ser que ha tocado lo de los shorts.

Yo es que procuro no mirar mucho y tal, no vaya a ser que me guste ::

---------- Post added 24-jul-2014 at 08:59 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> donde la felonía acallada por la gallardía, quedaba reducida a minoría mientras la sabiduría resplandecía con alegría.




:XX::XX:

De vez en cuando tiene Ud. sus momentos. 

Sólo de vez en cuando.


----------



## FranR (24 Jul 2014)

Que sepan que he hecho un gran esfuerzo por poner los niveles de hoy. Pensaba ponerlos anoche pero se lió la cosa, así que me he levantado a por zumo regenerados y me voy a la piltra...veo la apertura. Espero que planita rojilla, la cago y al catre dos horas más

Edit: lo dicho, cagadiña... planilla pero verdosilla por cinco puntejos.







A la piltra!!!! Luego vuelvo


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Jul 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

el unico nivelito importante es el 10840 , advertidos quedan :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Jul 2014)

@CHICKen:

Yo es que soy como Goku, solo despliego mi potencial ante rivales de nivel, como poco, Piccolo


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> @CHICKen:
> 
> Yo es que soy como Goku, solo despliego mi potencial ante rivales de nivel, como poco, Piccolo



o carmen de mairena :rolleye:


----------



## ane agurain (24 Jul 2014)

buenos dax


----------



## Chila (24 Jul 2014)

Esperemos que vuelvan las aguas a sus cauce ....yo muy agradecido a todos los que comparten su paciencia, su pinta y colorea, sus boobs...con las gacelas de estos pastos.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Jul 2014)

otro HCH que dejamos ayer a medias, lo hemos hecho, pero además ROTO para abajo


----------



## mpbk (24 Jul 2014)

largos dax


----------



## Robopoli (24 Jul 2014)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Yo le diría que salga. Faltan 7 días, hay grandes posibilidades de que finalmente el gobierno no quiera/no pueda pagar (es más fácil y más "nacional" no pagar), y aunque finalmente decidan pagar, lo harán a último momento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yo no hipoteco la casa ni por mi empresa 
Está claro que es buena empresa y si no me equivoco es el banco privado más antiguo de argentina pero aún así cuidadín porque mira desde donde viene años atrás...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpbk (24 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> largos dax



seeeeee, es que una detras de otra.......

soy bueno de cojones.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Jul 2014)

DAX en horarias


----------



## docjones (24 Jul 2014)

Que se han fumao mis mierdisets?


----------



## ane agurain (24 Jul 2014)

docjones dijo:


> Que se han fumao mis mierdisets?



están los massmedia petándolo toda la semana...


----------



## mpbk (24 Jul 2014)

largos dax


----------



## inversobres (24 Jul 2014)

Secuencia 700-750.

Todo lo demas mastercard.

Vaya porqueria.

Vamos a ver esos 690 de fran que dicen. Ultimo dia de currele de la semana, que desorden.



---------- Post added 24-jul-2014 at 09:47 ----------

Esto es un mensaje programado cada 30 minutos...

Largos dax.



Que bueno soyyyyy ::


----------



## mpbk (24 Jul 2014)

ya subeeeeeeeeeeeee

---------- Post added 24-jul-2014 at 09:48 ----------




inversobres dijo:


> Secuencia 700-750.
> 
> Todo lo demas mastercard.
> 
> ...



trading en directo.....

compro, luego sube, eso es filosofia no?


----------



## Tio Masclet (24 Jul 2014)

Buenos días trolletes, les veo esta mañana en vuelta rápida. Suerte.


----------



## inversobres (24 Jul 2014)

Petados los 700, veremos hasta donde lo estiran. No entiendo como va europa en rojo y esto...

Los PMI estan siendo ambiguos.

---------- Post added 24-jul-2014 at 09:55 ----------

Vamos a los 750. Todo como ayer, muy rapido, luego pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Jul 2014)

el dax en horarias, tiene indicadores en soporte, y tenía la divergencia bajista esa puesta, pero también la alcista de los 2 toques a mínimos, que ya ha hecho...

muy raro está


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Jul 2014)

10715 cerramos largos y abrimos cortos con tres cullons


----------



## Krim (24 Jul 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Petados los 700, veremos hasta donde lo estiran. No entiendo como va europa en rojo y esto...
> 
> Los PMI estan siendo ambiguos.
> 
> ...



No los veo petados...la ruptura ha sido muy tímida, de lo poco que entiendo, y ya se sabe que a Ralph le encanta pasarse de frenada en los niveles. Mosqueo mayúsculo con la discrepancia anyway.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jul 2014)

Tiene pinta de reversal ...y ya subir después bastante fuerte


----------



## ane agurain (24 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> No los veo petados...la ruptura ha sido muy tímida, de lo poco que entiendo, y ya se sabe que a Ralph le encanta pasarse de frenada en los niveles. Mosqueo mayúsculo con la discrepancia anyway.



10760 es el pullback en el ibex, segun lo mio (edito: acaba de tocarlos!)








a ver si hay suerte y lo toca hoy, el dax recupera y nos ayuda, y luego el dax nos ayuda de nuevo y para abajo


----------



## FranR (24 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tiene pinta de reversal ...y ya subir después bastante fuerte



Ya estoy por aquí.

Han metido un poco de volumen a las 10 y 10.05, una vez superado este los 10760 (+70) no serían de extrañar. 

Pero ahora mismo ni con un palo


----------



## inversobres (24 Jul 2014)

Vamos viendo los 750. Aqui se acabo la semana.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Ya estoy por aquí.
> 
> Han metido un poco de volumen a las 10 y 10.05, una vez superado este los 10760 (+70) no serían de extrañar.
> 
> Pero ahora mismo ni con un palo



Cortos carbonizados


----------



## inversobres (24 Jul 2014)

Volatilidad a raudales. Que jodido esta el percal.


----------



## FranR (24 Jul 2014)

Vistos...ahora si con mucho miedo.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Vistos...ahora si con mucho miedo.



Para mí que hay subidita por un tiempo...si los usanos dan el visto bueno hoy o mañana


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Cortos carbonizados


----------



## mpbk (24 Jul 2014)

buaaaaaaaa me estoy corriendo encima del teclado, 4 cifras parcial profit.

y dejo el otro pakete para que me de 75 pips más jojojojo

de nada ehhhh

largos largos largos, os lo he dicho coñooooooooooooo


----------



## inversobres (24 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Para mí que hay subidita por un tiempo...si los usanos dan el visto bueno hoy o mañana



El sp no va a bajar, reitero hasta el infinito. De este calenton tienen que tocar los 2000 puntos.

Del resto ya no me fio, pero del sp me creo todo.


----------



## mpbk (24 Jul 2014)

un dia más el mejor del hilo y del foro, taluegoo


----------



## ane agurain (24 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Para mí que hay subidita por un tiempo...si los usanos dan el visto bueno hoy o mañana





estamos fuera de bandas en ibex totalmente, igual nos vemos en 10700 ::


lo petan los bancos


----------



## mpbk (24 Jul 2014)

y el ibex profit 100 puntos arriba.......le meto profit +300pips, que a euros ya lo dejo a vuestra elección:300,600,1500,3000,6000..........


----------



## Krim (24 Jul 2014)

Vale no he dicho nada de la no-ruptura, pero joder, una subida liderada por el mediaset y el Sabadell contra toda Europa, es como para fiarse...

EDIT: Centrándonos en lo positivo: mis FER en +3,7% :Aplauso:


----------



## paulistano (24 Jul 2014)

joer mpbk tú sí que molas tío, no nos dejes nunca.


he entrado en SACYR a 4,51......tesitura.....

Vendo ahora y saco 400 leuros o pongo stop en 4,52 para no cortar una posible subida y quedarme como antes?

me da que la dejo seguir...parece que está excitada


----------



## mpbk (24 Jul 2014)

profit otros 80 dax, el gordo +55 no vaya a ser que no me salte el profit

---------- Post added 24-jul-2014 at 10:26 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> joer mpbk tú sí que molas tío, no nos dejes nunca.
> 
> 
> he entrado en SACYR a 4,51......tesitura.....
> ...



si alguien me hiciera caso y no me llamase troll quizas le iria mejor, que hay mucho fracasao por aqui


----------



## paulistano (24 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> profit otros 80 dax, el gordo +55 no vaya a ser que no me salte el profit
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-jul-2014 at 10:26 ----------
> 
> ...



Piensa que es mejor que te llamen troll antes que niñato tontolculo8:


----------



## FranR (24 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Vale no he dicho nada de la no-ruptura, pero joder, una subida liderada por el mediaset y el Sabadell contra toda Europa, es como para fiarse...
> 
> EDIT: Centrándonos en lo positivo: mis FER en +3,7% :Aplauso:



Es para flipar, tirando la banca mediana. Cuanto peor mejor.

Parece que aflojan el paso, vamos a meter un tiro en corto. 

Volumen decreciendo.

Entrada 10760 (c)


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (24 Jul 2014)

Parece que EZE despierta...


----------



## ane agurain (24 Jul 2014)

es posible que empezemos a bajar desde.... ya? vaaaamos


----------



## mpbk (24 Jul 2014)

dentro bes

---------- Post added 24-jul-2014 at 10:31 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Es para flipar, tirando la banca mediana. Cuanto peor mejor.
> 
> Parece que aflojan el paso, vamos a meter un tiro en corto.
> 
> ...



tu abre cortos majete jajajaj

y tu tambien ane.........

menudo par:bla::bla::´´(


----------



## FranR (24 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Es para flipar, tirando la banca mediana. Cuanto peor mejor.
> 
> Parece que aflojan el paso, vamos a meter un tiro en corto.
> 
> ...



Si los toca, porque a este paso ...:cook:


----------



## mpbk (24 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Piensa que es mejor que te llamen troll antes que niñato tontolculo8:



un niñato no tendria mi nivel, es incompatible.


----------



## inversobres (24 Jul 2014)

10800 a la vista, vamos a ver.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Es para flipar, tirando la banca mediana. Cuanto peor mejor.
> 
> Parece que aflojan el paso, vamos a meter un tiro en corto.
> 
> ...



ponga objetivo, borrachuzo!!!



así no hay quien gorronee tecnología húngara! :X


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Jul 2014)

Este hilo pierde la gracia cuando la gente se lo toma en serio! 

Increíble, 3 paginas sin un post de Tono. 

hay días que veo a un profeta del reward o algo así, reencarnado en un tal mpbk.


----------



## mpbk (24 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> es posible que empezemos a bajar desde.... ya? vaaaamos



ni cuando está claro aciertas..........que pena das


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jul 2014)




----------



## FranR (24 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ponga objetivo, borrachuzo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> así no hay quien gorronee tecnología húngara! :X



Hasta niveles: 10.710 stop y si da opción 10690


----------



## Muttley (24 Jul 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> joer mpbk tú sí que molas tío, no nos dejes nunca.
> 
> 
> he entrado en SACYR a 4,51......tesitura.....
> ...



Siendo un atrevido por dar consejos....yo la dejaría correr ajustando el stop con la subida diariamente. Lo mas dificil....lo has hecho. Como Sacyr no es que sea una inversion a largo plazo...limitate a disfrutar las plusvis y a idear la siguiente


----------



## mpbk (24 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> largos ibex, y dax.
> 
> puto amo
> 
> ...



jajaj ya llevamos 200........

espero que os forréis a mi costa, si es que soy generoso donde no los hay


----------



## Krim (24 Jul 2014)

El objetivo está por debajo...por debajo de los shorts de las jovenzuelas :XX:

SCNR.

Ya en serio, vaya juego de trileros. Supongo que la excusa es la encuesta de desempleo, y lo peor es que seguramente haya directivos de la banca que se crean que como se crea empleo, los hispanistaníes les van a pagar sus cipotecas de 300k y van a tener beneficios y todo...

EDIT: Bertok hablando de recorrido al alza


----------



## bertok (24 Jul 2014)

Petado con violencia los 10.698.

Si no se produce hoy un reversal cerrado por debajo de los 10.620, hay recorrido al alza.


----------



## Janus (24 Jul 2014)

uno y su tema, mola ver 470 páginas y este mes se llega por encima de las 550.

[YOUTUBE]L5vnun-4ago[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Namreir (24 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Petado con violencia los 10.698.
> 
> Si no se produce hoy un reversal cerrado por debajo de los 10.620, hay recorrido al alza.



Bertok, apostar a chica y a grande es hacer trampas. Mojate gacelilla.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Jul 2014)

*vaaamos *coño! trata de tirarlo carlos!


----------



## Topongo (24 Jul 2014)

Buenos dias foristas, como parte in teresada por lo que le toca a BME un tal Marc Ribes (blackbird) va a sacar informe a lo gotham sobre carbures por lo que parece, tampoco parece que sea muy dificil desmontar parte del tema porque buena pinta no tiene.
Un segundo ostión al MAb no se como puede dejar a BME...


----------



## mpbk (24 Jul 2014)

kedan 30 centimos de subida a mediaset.....


----------



## Namreir (24 Jul 2014)

Yo digo que lo suben hasta los 11.500 antes de que termine el verano.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jul 2014)




----------



## inversobres (24 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Petado con violencia los 10.698.
> 
> Si no se produce hoy un reversal cerrado por debajo de los 10.620, hay recorrido al alza.



11K/2000sp.

Como lo ves?


----------



## bertok (24 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Bertok, apostar a chica y a grande es hacer trampas. Mojate gacelilla.



verde, sólo el reversal eliminaría subidas.

Acompaña el SP. La configuración de velas verdes del SP suena a familiar 8:

---------- Post added 24-jul-2014 at 08:49 ----------




inversobres dijo:


> 11K/2000sp.
> 
> Como lo ves?



Antes los del SP que los del putibex.

Por dar una nota de tinieblas: el putibex no aprovecha toda la potencia que muestra el SP día tras día.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jul 2014)




----------



## yuto (24 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> kedan 30 centimos de subida a mediaset.....



Que crack. Sigues dentro de IAG?


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jul 2014)




----------



## Tio Masclet (24 Jul 2014)

FER vuelve a tocar los 16€.


----------



## Namreir (24 Jul 2014)

Veis el Ibex en maximos historicos en los proximos 12/18 meses?


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jul 2014)




----------



## FranR (24 Jul 2014)

No dan opción a entrar, gato suelta el corto ya!!!


Mirar lo que me he encontrado, se supone que es un mensaje para que cale profundo de esos de internet...pero a mi me ha dado la risa. No se si soy muy HDP o es que se han pasado con el animalito.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jul 2014)




----------



## FranR (24 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Veis el Ibex en maximos historicos en los proximos 12/18 meses?



Yo no los veo, pero es que ahora mismo estoy de vista como el gato de antes.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Yo no los veo, pero es que ahora mismo estoy de vista como el gato de antes.



Que te van a trinchar...

esto no está peponian...está lo siguiente!


----------



## FranR (24 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que te va a trinchar...
> 
> esto no está peponian...está lo siguiente!



Si no toca nivel, no entro. Y stop obligatorio.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Jul 2014)

Lo que todo el mundo ve son los 10870.... ienso:


----------



## inversobres (24 Jul 2014)

10800 cita obligatoria hoy.

Viento en popa.

El dax lleva dias peleando con los 9800, como los pete ir a por collarines.


----------



## Namreir (24 Jul 2014)

azul y rojo pueden subir en 60% en 12 meses


----------



## Robopoli (24 Jul 2014)

Esta tarde resultados de aerolíneas americanas: LUV y ALK
¿Alguien dentro?


----------



## inversobres (24 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> azul y rojo pueden subir en 60% en 12 meses



O pueden bajar un 50% en 12 meses.

Probabilidad 1/2 entropia maxima.


----------



## Krim (24 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 10715 cerramos largos y abrimos cortos con tres cullons



Vale, no había visto esto...que mal rollo. Espero que te sientas orgulloso de la masacre de osos. 

Jato, por la paz mundial: Suelta los cortos, ponte largo, y deja que Ralph haga el reversal. Así bertok podrá volver a hablar de los 2.100, y no tendremos que ver como "joyitas" como el Sabadell tiran del IBEX...

Por favor, jatencio de apellido trolencio...


----------



## LCIRPM (24 Jul 2014)

Disfrutando las subidas, pero ojito con el guano








Vaya, no me salen los gifs

Algo huele raro en las mayores subidas (Tele KK, funespaña, bancos podridos ...)


Mayores subidas de precio


MC
Ibex 35
Madrid
Ibex Comp.
Nasdaq
NYSE
DAX
FTSE
CAC 40
Euro Stoxx 50




Símbolo

Nombre

Último cambio

Cambio

Volumen

Información relacionada




TL5.MC

MEDIASET ESPANA

9,09 10:51AM GMT+02:00

0,67(8.01%)

1.403.721

Gráfico, Perfil, Más



FUN.MC

FUNESPANA

6,13 10:41

0,35(6.06%)

1.069

Gráfico, Perfil, Más



SAB.MC

BANCO SABADELL

2,5270 10:51AM GMT+02:00

0,0940(3.86%)

9.442.964

Gráfico, Perfil, Más



A3M.MC

ATRESMEDIA

10,85 10:51AM GMT+02:00

0,34(3.24%)

369.754

Gráfico, Perfil, Más



EZE.MC

GRUPO EZENTIS

0,77 10:50AM GMT+02:00

0,02(2.67%)

454.960

Gráfico, Más



INY.MC

INYPSA

0,53 10:32

0,0150(2.91%)

44.895

Gráfico, Perfil, Más



LBK.MC

LIBERBANK

0,66 10:51AM GMT+02:00

0,02(3.27%)

1.179.869

Gráfico, Perfil, Más



BKIA.MC

BANKIA SA

1,42 10:51AM GMT+02:00

0,0360(2.60%)

11.867.212

Gráfico, Perfil, Más



CABK.MC

CAIXABANK

4,3830 10:51AM GMT+02:00

0,1120(2.62%)

3.950.833

Gráfico, Perfil, Más


----------



## atman (24 Jul 2014)

Disculpen si no escribo esta mañana... es que... hay un negro enorme aquí... y estamos en dura negociación... bueno, en realidad, estamos decidiendo como de dura es la parte que me toca...


----------



## Janus (24 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> verde, sólo el reversal eliminaría subidas.
> 
> Acompaña el SP. La configuración de velas verdes del SP suena a familiar 8:
> 
> ...





Do you know what are you talking about?

The wild north-east-south-west side where motherfuckers bargain (HVIB35 is an universal language). There we do not need to be creepy & nasty guys.

Take the HVIB35 to the high.


----------



## paulistano (24 Jul 2014)

Muttley dijo:


> Siendo un atrevido por dar consejos....yo la dejaría correr ajustando el stop con la subida diariamente. Lo mas dificil....lo has hecho. Como Sacyr no es que sea una inversion a largo plazo...limitate a disfrutar las plusvis y a idear la siguiente




A 4,569 me sacan.

Por arriba ya que suba lo que quiera.

Gracias


----------



## sr.anus (24 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Disculpen si no escribo esta mañana... es que... hay un negro enorme aquí... y estamos en dura negociación... bueno, en realidad, estamos decidiendo como de dura es la parte que me toca...



venga al campamento verde flor, ya habra tiempo de hacer sangre con los cortos.

---------- Post added 24-jul-2014 at 11:14 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Por dar una nota de tinieblas: el putibex no aprovecha toda la potencia que muestra el SP día tras día.




y el que no lo vea esta ciego. 

p.d Solo me falta 1,5 horas del video que colgo de los rothschild


----------



## Namreir (24 Jul 2014)

Pobre jato, ha sido una masacre


----------



## inversobres (24 Jul 2014)

De aqui parriba estoy en terreno desconocido. Tendriamos que corregir por cullons.


----------



## pollastre (24 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Disculpen si no escribo esta mañana... es que... hay un negro enorme aquí... y estamos en dura negociación... bueno, en realidad, estamos decidiendo como de dura es la parte que me toca...




Tiene un hanálisis de ejpertito para su posición en el "Who the fuck is...", que le redacté anoche mientras disfrutaba de una Gordon's Finest Chrome. No es gran cosa, pero se lo preparé con mucho amor y cariño gatunos ::


----------



## Namreir (24 Jul 2014)

jato ya esta en -100 pipos


----------



## inversobres (24 Jul 2014)

Venga ponganse largos, que asi tambien quiero yo que me traten:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-concretar-rescate-de-autopistas-quiebra.html


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Disculpen si no escribo esta mañana... es que... hay un negro enorme aquí... y estamos en dura negociación... bueno, en realidad, estamos decidiendo como de dura es la parte que me toca...



El pajarito de Maduro


----------



## bertok (24 Jul 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Tiene un hanálisis de ejpertito para su posición en el "Who the fuck is...", que le redacté anoche mientras disfrutaba de una Gordon's Finest Chrome. No es gran cosa, pero se lo preparé con mucho amor y cariño gatunos ::



bueno, bonito y barato :Aplauso:


----------



## Krim (24 Jul 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> venga al campamento verde flor, ya habra tiempo de hacer sangre con los cortos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-jul-2014 at 11:14 ----------
> 
> ...



Tengo un golpe en las costillas, me duele reírme :XX:

Sin embargo...si tengo que decir que yo veo cosas chúngale. La subida la lideran auténticos pufos, y Mulder...no ve claro el volumen comprador. If you know what I mean.


----------



## atman (24 Jul 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Tiene un hanálisis de ejpertito para su posición en el "Who the fuck is...", que le redacté anoche mientras disfrutaba de una Gordon's Finest Chrome. No es gran cosa, pero se lo preparé con mucho amor y cariño gatunos ::



Sí, Pollastre, ya lo he visto... Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jul 2014)

El campamento verde flor está a tope...veremos si no salen los maderos a disolverlo


----------



## paulistano (24 Jul 2014)

es un cachondo el cuidador de sacyr comprando de 12 en 12


----------



## Janus (24 Jul 2014)

LISBOA, 24 jul (Reuters) – Ricardo Espírito Santo Salgado, el patriarca de la atribulada familia Espírito Santo de Portugal, y el ex presidente ejecutivo de Banco Espírito Santo <BES.LS>, fue detenido el jueves y comparecerá ante un juez, dijo un funcionario de la corte en Lisboa.

"Ricardo Salgado fue llevado a la corte por representantes de la oficina del fiscal y comparecerá ante un juez el día de hoy," dijo el funcionario de servicio en el Tribunal Penal Central de Custodia a Reuters, sin ofrecer más detalles.

Medios locales dijeron que Salgado había sido detenido en relación con la investigación sobre blanqueo de dinero en el llamado caso Monte Branco, donde había sido testigo voluntario anteriormente.

La oficina del fiscal no hizo comentarios inmediatos, y los representantes de la familia Espírito Santo no pudieron ser contactados para obtener declaraciones.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jul 2014)

Y grandes actuaciones...


----------



## patilltoes (24 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Buenos dias foristas, como parte in teresada por lo que le toca a BME un tal Marc Ribes (blackbird) va a sacar informe a lo gotham sobre carbures por lo que parece, tampoco parece que sea muy dificil desmontar parte del tema porque buena pinta no tiene.
> Un segundo ostión al MAb no se como puede dejar a BME...



A ver en que queda.


----------



## pollastre (24 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Sí, Pollastre, ya lo he visto... Muchas gracias!!




Su siguiente ventana de oportunidad está en el 1987. Entiendo que es un "last call" para decidir el sesgo de los siguientes 40 puntos, como le comentaba en el hanálisis de ejpertito. La última bisagra antes del portazo.

En ese momento, como diría Gatencio, de apellido Trolencio: "Giro o Muelte, compañeros felinos del metal !!! "

Suerte y al toribio.


----------



## inversobres (24 Jul 2014)

Por la banca mediana española!, que tantas alegrias y bienestar nos ha dado.

---------- Post added 24-jul-2014 at 11:34 ----------

50% de fibo de la bajada en ibex.


----------



## Tono (24 Jul 2014)

Buenos días desde la Costa Noroeste, donde todo está verde, florido y hermoso.

un momento... me parece estar oyendo unos rugiditos de dolor de osos de pacotilla en la distancia... o serán ratas... vete tú a saber... a mi edad el oído ya no anda muy fino :rolleye:

Ya estoy haciendo las maletas y me he parado a tomar un cafecito. Las gacelas somos lonchafinistas por un natural... eso de guiskis a media mañana no va con nuestro menguante bolsillo y la salud hay que cuidarla, que se trabaja mucho y el cuerpo luego no responde.

Sean buenas personas, no se dejen embaucar por charlatanes de 'niveles' fake, y disfruten de las plusvalías que dan las buenas empresas.

Sigo por aquí leyendo mientras busco mi sombrerito de Iberdrola para llevar a la playa... cojones... ¿dónde lo habré metido?... ¡¡y la pasta que está dando!! 


Mucha vaselina a los que viven del cuento, el chiringuito de los cortos se cae :XX::XX:


----------



## Namreir (24 Jul 2014)

Pobre jato -115


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Jul 2014)




----------



## Janus (24 Jul 2014)

Y digo yo, ¿qué datos sensibles tienen esta gente?


El Banco Central Europeo dijo el jueves que su página web había sido pirateada y que algunas direcciones de correo electrónico e información de contacto habían sido robadas, pero insistió en que los datos sensibles para los mercados no se habían visto comprometidos.

El robo salió a la luz después de que el banco central recibiera un correo electrónico anónimo el lunes por la noche solicitando dinero a cambio de las direcciones.

Los piratas entraron en una base de datos que almacena información de personas que se han registrado para conferencias, visitas y otros acontecimientos del BCE, dijo el banco. La base de datos está físicamente separada de los sistemas internos, agregó.

"Ningún sistema interno o datos sensibles para el mercado se vieron comprometidos", dijo el BCE en un comunicado.


----------



## Tono (24 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>


----------



## Krim (24 Jul 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Y digo yo, ¿qué datos sensibles tienen esta gente?
> 
> 
> El Banco Central Europeo dijo el jueves que su página web había sido pirateada y que algunas direcciones de correo electrónico e información de contacto habían sido robadas, pero insistió en que los datos sensibles para los mercados no se habían visto comprometidos.
> ...



Para entender la probabilidad de que alguien te esté mintiendo, hay que tratar de imaginar el escenario de que lo esté haciendo, y qué pasaría si te dijera la verdad:

"Nos han trincado todos los datos sensibles de mercado. Los buenos, los malos y los catastróficos. No sabemos quién ha sido pero entendemos que los venderán al mejor postor, que, lógicamente, también tendrá dinero para explotarlos en su propio benficio. Que tengan un buen día y se diviertan mucho."

Vale. Puede ser que, efectivamente, no les hayan robado datos de mercados. ¿Pero ALGUIEN se cree que si lo hubieran hecho, iban a admitirlo?


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> el unico nivelito importante es el 10840 , advertidos quedan :no:



cuidadin con el nivel " todoelpescadoestavendidito " :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cuidadin con el nivel " todoelpescadoestavendidito " :fiufiu:









pd: hablar por hablar, fibos 0.618 y triples suelos TF1H


----------



## pollastre (24 Jul 2014)

guybrush_threepwood dijo:


> tf1h




omg, gtfo !!


----------



## ane agurain (24 Jul 2014)

3h llevamos!

poca fé!










tenemos que petar, me cagüen todo



fuera de Vocento con plusvas


----------



## Namreir (24 Jul 2014)

Ane, como sigas asi algun dia te vas a comer una suspension de pagos con empresa quebrada


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Jul 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> omg, *gtfo* !!

















:XX:


----------



## Tio Masclet (24 Jul 2014)

Parece que, en palabras de Pollastre, empiezan a patinar las ruedas del IBEX.


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Jul 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Su siguiente ventana de oportunidad está en el 1987. Entiendo que es un "last call" para decidir el sesgo de los siguientes 40 puntos, como le comentaba en el hanálisis de ejpertito. La última bisagra antes del portazo.
> 
> En ese momento, como diría Gatencio, de apellido Trolencio: "Giro o Muelte, compañeros felinos del metal !!! "
> 
> Suerte y al toribio.



estamos hablando de futuros maese?


----------



## Krim (24 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> 3h llevamos!
> 
> poca fé!
> 
> ...



Ane...un consejo, y fíjate si será importante para que se lo de a un magufo antinuclear .

Tienes la costumbre de pensar que los índices acciones tienen que ir a máximos/mínimos/niveles,* POR COJONES Y MAÑANA.* Pues no, la bolsa, por definición, no funciona así. El mercado puede mantenerse irracional mucho más tiempo que tú solvente. Y poco importa que un banco esté quebrado, que la empresa tenga las cuentas falsas, o que no tenga activos. Puede mantenerse otro día, otra semana, u otro año haciendo el monguis. 

¿Qué quieres apostar que esto no dura mucho y que nos ostiamos? Muy bien, yo tb estoy de acuerdo. Pero no empieces con que algo va a pasar YA, por cojones, porque ese es el camino más rápido a la ruina.


----------



## Tono (24 Jul 2014)

Ane creo que te aposté a que BME llegaba a los 35 en 15 días. Voy a perder la apuesta, llegará antes. :Baile:
Lástima no haberlas mantenido.
Y bajará después, cuando sople del otro lado de la costa y tal. 

...aquí cada uno con su quiniela donde llega, donde rebota, me pongo la vaselina , me la saco... que me van meter una margin call entre guiski y guiski :XX::XX:

Esas FER, coñioooooooooo, que se que quedan un pasito atrás

aconsejo a algún oso que no gana ni para relojes invierta en FER, que es muy buen valor.


----------



## atman (24 Jul 2014)

/ignore Tono


----------



## Robopoli (24 Jul 2014)

Tono,
Pilla vacaciones y deja de tocar las pelotas al personal.
Último aviso :no:


----------



## James Bond (24 Jul 2014)

Verdes días.

Acabo de entrar ahora a ver como iba la bolsa y veo que pepón esta hoy de buenas. ¿A que se debe tanto verde?


----------



## Tono (24 Jul 2014)

*¿Quién presentará mejores resultados, BBVA o Santander?*



> El consenso de mercado espera que el último día del mes Banco Santander presente unos brillantes resultados pertenecientes al segundo trimestre del año. En este periodo calculan que la entidad cántabra obtuvo un beneficio neto de 1.347,7 millones de euros, lo que supondría una mejora del 2% con respecto al mismo periodo de 2013. En cambio, para BBVA esperan todo lo contrario, que el beneficio neto haya registrado una caída de un 9,2%, hasta los 707,3 millones de euros.
> 
> Por el lado de los ingresos, los expertos esperan que Santander haya mantenido su cifra en el entorno de los 10.265 millones de euros, mientras que los de BBVA habrían descendido un 3,5% hasta los 5.143,6 millones. Además, se espera un incremento de ventas de Santander para este año hasta los 40.931 millones de euros, mientras que para BBVA este ratio sería de la mitad, 21.280 millones. De hecho, Sergio Sanz, de Millard Equity, cree que "el beneficio por acción de Santander se va a incrementar en los próximos años desde el minímo que marcó en 0,48 y los ingresos subirán desde el nivel de 10.121, en cambio, el beneficio por acción de BBVA se va a mantener estable en el corto plazo en los próximos meses desde el mínimo que marcó en 0,54. En el caso de BBVA somos optimistas en cuanto a su evolución pero consideramos que tiene peores ratios financieros que el Banco de Santander. Valoramos un objetivo de beneficio de corto plazo situado en el nivel de precios cercano a 10 euros".



Quin presentar mejores resultados, BBVA o Santander

Atman, ya tardabas. Pensé que te lo tendría que pedir por favor.

Como también sé hablar en catellano antiguo, no es privilegio de pollos, recito un refrán que leí en La Celestina: ''Mal me quieren las comadres, cuando digo las verdades''

---------- Post added 24-jul-2014 at 12:49 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Tono,
> Pilla vacaciones y deja de tocar las pelotas al personal.
> Último aviso :no:



me voy mañana coño, no me agobies, que tengo que acabar de preparar la maleta


----------



## Chila (24 Jul 2014)

Menudo peponeo...lo de Iberdrola es un espectaculo.


----------



## Robopoli (24 Jul 2014)

¿Que pensáis de este tipo de empresa y en el momento en el que está?
INH Indus Holding AG XDUS:INH Stock Quote Price News
INH Stock Quote | Indus Holding AG Stock Price (ETR:INH) | Xetra: INH | 4-Traders
Indus Holding : Invest in the best growing German companies | 4-Traders

---------- Post added 24-jul-2014 at 13:10 ----------

Más... sobre la pilas:







Parece que BLDP se está poniendo interesante...


----------



## Muttley (24 Jul 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Menudo peponeo...lo de Iberdrola es un espectaculo.



pues si...







Y si además de eso...sumas mis mediaset a la ecuación...


----------



## asador de manteca (24 Jul 2014)

Ms de 600 detenidos en una operacin contra una red de falsificacin de ttulos acadmicos - ABC de Sevilla

600 detenidos por la falsificación de títulos académicos


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jul 2014)

Muttley dijo:


> pues si...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xiux (24 Jul 2014)

Buen Dia verdosisssimo !!!

Las BME y las IAG de maravilla oiga usted.

Vuelvo a hablarles de mi libro.

Esprit Holdings, está en fase de recuperación y limpieza interna, mas de 10 ex inditex están en su directiva y siguen fichando... a muchos de sus cracks, gente muy joven aún y que han puesto a Inditex donde está ahora.

Esprit nombra consejero delegado a un directivo de Inditex | Economía | EL PAÍS
Esprit Hires Former Inditex Manager Martinez as New CEO - Bloomberg


Seguirla y hablamos... 
Problemas => Mercado exótico, riesgo tipo de cambio (HKD), riesgo que se vaya a la merde... 
Pero... si lo consiguen => peponazo estilo Gamesa ¿?

https://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s...osshair=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=off;source=;

Estoy dentro, avisado el personal.


----------



## Robopoli (24 Jul 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Buen Dia verdosisssimo !!!
> 
> Las BME y las IAG de maravilla oiga usted.
> 
> ...



Cuanto me recuerda a mi amiga DLIA


----------



## inversobres (24 Jul 2014)

10850, mas arriba de lo que pensaba.


----------



## Robopoli (24 Jul 2014)

No recuerdo quien hablaba ayer de Caterpillar:
Cat Financial Announces Second-Quarter 2014 Results - NASDAQ.com


----------



## Durmiente (24 Jul 2014)

Enhorabuena a los premiados. (Yo entre ellos). 
Me pregunto si esto tendrá techo. ..

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## LCIRPM (24 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> ¿Que pensáis de este tipo de empresa y en el momento en el que está?
> INH Indus Holding AG XDUS:INH Stock Quote Price News
> INH Stock Quote | Indus Holding AG Stock Price (ETR:INH) | Xetra: INH | 4-Traders
> Indus Holding : Invest in the best growing German companies | 4-Traders
> ...



Ese chicharreo me pone muy nervioso (hasta cuando sale bien, si sale mal, ni te cuento)
Hay quien sigue pensando en el futuro (energías limpias .... y tal) pero acertar para que además de sostenible, sea una inversión rentable ¿¿¿Quien lo sabe????

Por cierto Gamesa peponea, esta tarde presenta resultados y parece que son buenos. +30%

¿Cómo serán los resultados de Gamesa? Renta 4 prevé que gane un 30% más - Bolsamania.com


----------



## Robopoli (24 Jul 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Ese chicharreo me pone muy nervioso (hasta cuando sale bien, si sale mal, ni te cuento)
> Hay quien sigue pensando en el futuro (energías limpias .... y tal) pero acertar para que además de sostenible, sea una inversión rentable ¿¿¿Quien lo sabe????
> 
> Por cierto Gamesa peponea, esta tarde presenta resultados y parece que son buenos.



Veo que los 3 primeros enlaces no los has visto 
Es un holding alemán que parece que está funcionando bastante bien.

---------- Post added 24-jul-2014 at 13:54 ----------

Ojo! Es un holding de chicharros!


----------



## ponzi (24 Jul 2014)

En imtech los hedge nos estan dando un curso acelerado de bolsa, mamma mia que control del long-short.Tengo ganas de ver las cuentas que presentan en agosto


----------



## LCIRPM (24 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Veo que los 3 primeros enlaces no los has visto
> Es un holding alemán que parece que está funcionando bastante bien.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-jul-2014 at 13:54 ----------
> ...



No, me refería a Ballard


----------



## ane agurain (24 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Ane...un consejo, y fíjate si será importante para que se lo de a un magufo antinuclear .
> 
> Tienes la costumbre de pensar que los índices acciones tienen que ir a máximos/mínimos/niveles,* POR COJONES Y MAÑANA.* Pues no, la bolsa, por definición, no funciona así. El mercado puede mantenerse irracional mucho más tiempo que tú solvente. Y poco importa que un banco esté quebrado, que la empresa tenga las cuentas falsas, o que no tenga activos. Puede mantenerse otro día, otra semana, u otro año haciendo el monguis.
> 
> ¿Qué quieres apostar que esto no dura mucho y que nos ostiamos? Muy bien, yo tb estoy de acuerdo. Pero no empieces con que algo va a pasar YA, por cojones, porque ese es el camino más rápido a la ruina.





por supuestisimo. de acuerdo 100%.

es dificil acertar con el timing. si un "pro" duda, yo que soy gacelilla krunchy...



edito, fuera de ercros y vocento. media 6-7% en 2-3 días
igual me arrepiento y esto peponea... pero...


mantengo Ebro y Airbus (que no van cómo pensaba)



lo de bme vamos a esperar, que no entran las fuertes (algo les saqué)


----------



## paulistano (24 Jul 2014)

Muttley dijo:


> pues si...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A la ecuación sumamos las Sacyr, había entrado muy fuelte para un mete saca de 300 eurillos y....ya llevamos 4 cifras:Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## FranR (24 Jul 2014)

Esto sigue igual, ni el advenimiento de ilustres consigue atraer a Pandoro. Pues a esperar, es lo que queda.

VMMP otra opción

Hamilton American Classic JazzMaster Maestro Auto Chrono 45mm H32716839 | AndorraQshop.es Relojes

La página es de fiar, no hace mucho pedí un Hami a esa tienda. De esta marca tengo 3 y la verdad que muy contento. Si quieres ver como queda en ECI suelen tener ese modelo, eso si, unos cuantos cientos de euros más caro.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Jul 2014)

hay unas pocas divergencias perturbadoras bajistas en velas horarias...

suponiendo que además estamos en resistencia...

pero vamos, que si el jato va corto, y hasta bertok dice que esto va para arriba...





estoy perdiendo la fé.... un poco a 10760 ya podía bajar...


dax +0.4%
ralph +1,73%


----------



## FranR (24 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hay unas pocas divergencias perturbadoras bajistas en velas horarias...
> 
> suponiendo que además estamos en resistencia...
> 
> ...



El Ibex lleva muerto 3 horas, en 20 puntos.

El SP a este ritmo toca los 2000 hoy mismo , y a ver si encuentro el post de Luis donde daba límites de subida.

En los últimos días nos habían dejado atrás los americanos un 5% hoy cerrando el spread.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Ane, como sigas asi algun dia te vas a comer una suspension de pagos con empresa quebrada



y la peña con dinero en el sabadete y haciendo pops?

---------- Post added 24-jul-2014 at 06:28 ----------


----------



## FranR (24 Jul 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Cierre por encima de 1962 del tirón a los 1975, pre 2020 (Creo que por ahí es el tope de subida a medio-largo 1998-2009)
> Zona de soporte 1 1948- 2 1934 La ruptura de estas dos con volumen es indicativo de corrección mayor hacia zonas de: 1898-1850
> Aquí ya estaría fuera, en el aeropuerto y tomando una refrescante bebida viendo los 1635 y lágrimas de gacelos.



Lo he encontrado en Junio, pues nos queda todavía un 1998-2009-2020.

Si el IBEX no nos deja intentaremos unas entradas en SP en esos niveles, a ver si está más dócil.

El POP tiene una figura como para entrar. Está tanteando una resistencia a corto que trae desde el 16 de Julio.

Está para meter unos largos en POP-SAB y buscar a alguien que te venda Gowex


----------



## ane agurain (24 Jul 2014)

Perdido un avin que iba a Argel con 119 pasajeros y siete tripulantes espaoles a bordo | Internacional | EL MUNDO


----------



## FranR (24 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Perdido un avin que iba a Argel con 119 pasajeros y siete tripulantes espaoles a bordo | Internacional | EL MUNDO



Vaya racha, y tengo que pillar uno en pocos días. Me van a tener que subir al avión como a MA :ouch:


----------



## Robopoli (24 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Perdido un avin que iba a Argel con 119 pasajeros y siete tripulantes espaoles a bordo | Internacional | EL MUNDO



Jo.der... Esto no es normal ya. Otro avión desaparecido? Pero si todo el planeta está escaneado cada día 20 veces. Estos es raro de narices.

Otra de aviones un poco más positiva. LUV ha vuelto a superar las previsiones:
Southwest Airlines : Reports Record Quarterly Profit | 4-Traders

---------- Post added 24-jul-2014 at 14:44 ----------

Jobless Claims in U.S. Unexpectedly Decrease to Eight-Year Low - Bloomberg


----------



## hombre-mosca (24 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Vaya racha, y tengo que pillar uno en pocos días. Me van a tener que subir al avión como a MA :ouch:



Ay, payiiicooooo que no pasa nah, y enhorabuena.

Y ehto... silve para la mahnos??







Adrenalina cuasi a nivel "normal". THKs.


----------



## Krim (24 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Lo he encontrado en Junio, pues nos queda todavía un 1998-2009-2020.
> 
> Si el IBEX no nos deja intentaremos unas entradas en SP en esos niveles, a ver si está más dócil.
> 
> ...



También tienes la otra opción y es que los americanos nos despierten y nos devuelvan a nuestro sitio. De todas maneras, hoy, por no fiarme, no me fío ni de que el carbón baje.


----------



## Janus (24 Jul 2014)

vamos a ver si ceden los 1989 en el SP, hacia abajo ...... ceder los 84 es arrebato.


----------



## FranR (24 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> También tienes la otra opción y es que los americanos nos despierten y nos devuelvan a nuestro sitio. De todas maneras, hoy, por no fiarme, no me fío ni de que el carbón baje.



Esa es la opción que se ha podido leer mayoritariamente, AT AF y al resto con nuestros indicadores nos dice que hay fuertes divergencias, y nos han metido 300 puntos en unas horas para arriba.

USA máximos, nosotros no. Cuando decidan hacer un pause los yankies pues nos mandarán a donde la mayoría esperamos.

Tiempo perdido, sin poder operar.


----------



## hombre-mosca (24 Jul 2014)

Janus dijo:


> vamos a ver si ceden los 1989 en el SP, hacia abajo ...... ceder los 84 es arrebato.



Como ascienda de esa forma al Sargento (de chusquero, saltandose a los oficiales, y jefes), nos tenemos que ir poniendo los pañales para mañana.


----------



## Durmiente (24 Jul 2014)

Como suba un poco más ibe se abre camino hasta los 7€

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Topongo (24 Jul 2014)

Buenas tardes foristas
@tono buenas vacaciones que me da que te hacen falta y vuelve con tu "bolsa con sentido común para gacelotes", menos gruñón y si me lo permites con algo más de respeto (en el sentido de no faltar si no estás de acuerdo) por los que esto de la bolsa lo ven de otra forma y sin ver enemigos por todas partes  
Mantengamos el ecosistema.

Por cierto el Blackbird parece que anda cantando y Carbures -5% en Rankia diciendo que es una conspirtación y blah blah... preveo guanocalipsis para CAR segun saquen el balance.


Las BME y en general todas bien gracias, la verdad es que da gusto no estar en la base de la piramide que estamos hinchando, a ver si no nos pegamos el tortazo...


----------



## FranR (24 Jul 2014)

Chicos habría que pensar en abrir la II parte del hilo, vamos muy por encima de 4 mil mensajes.... hacía tiempo que no se veía.


----------



## Topongo (24 Jul 2014)

Cuaal es el límite? de todas formas para una semanilla no se yo si hará falta no?
O se prevé guano y habra cientos de memes?


----------



## Janus (24 Jul 2014)

Facebook gana 780MM USD en el último trimestre y vale en bolsa 183B USD.

Va a tener que ganar 10B anuales para cotizar a x18 ....... no sé si eso da para tanto


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Chicos habría que pensar en abrir la II parte del hilo, vamos muy por encima de 4 mil mensajes.... hacía tiempo que no se veía.



Uy uy uy que títulos mesestán ocurriendo....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Chicos habría que pensar en abrir la II parte del hilo, vamos muy por encima de 4 mil mensajes.... hacía tiempo que no se veía.



Nah...no va a pasar nada..quedan cuatro días como aquel que dice para que acaba el mes


----------



## Krim (24 Jul 2014)

Hombre, es que está siendo un mes cojonudo. Entre lo de Gowex, lo que viene de Carbures, lo del BES (otro insigne líder de las subidas de hoy :XX, y la que atufa que están liando ahora, lo de los cuatro huevos se queda corto.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (24 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> En imtech los hedge nos estan dando un curso acelerado de bolsa, mamma mia que control del long-short.Tengo ganas de ver las cuentas que presentan en agosto



Hoy comenzó fuerte y de momento se desinfla... veremos


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jul 2014)

Para finalizar bien la semana tiene que haber beso a los 2000 (SP)


----------



## FranR (24 Jul 2014)

Como le petemos el servidor a Calopez nos manda a guardería!!!!!


----------



## ponzi (24 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Hoy comenzó fuerte y de momento se desinfla... veremos



Yo no tengo ni idea de a que viene esta subida,si diria lo contrario estaria mintiendo.Eso si hay varias posibilidades que justo coinciden con la junta de agosto 1)cierre de cortos 2)Ya esta acordada la venta de Ict, con lo que la ampliacion podria ser de menor importe.De momento hay que tener prudencia. En agosto con los nuevos resultados saldremos de dudas


----------



## bertok (24 Jul 2014)

ANR, volumen paupérrimo







ACI, presenta resultados la próxima semana. La están desplomando con buen volumen


----------



## FranR (24 Jul 2014)

Stock Scan: Predefined Scans - - Charting Tools - StockCharts.com


----------



## asador de manteca (24 Jul 2014)

Podriaís poneros a comprar enagases como locos a ver si pasa los 25?

esque está aburrida


----------



## FranR (24 Jul 2014)

Mediaset













Popular
















DB Negociación ventas diarias







En semanal está colocando Santander a hierro y comprando banca mediana, que están soltando los propios gestores.


----------



## ponzi (24 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> ANR, volumen paupérrimo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No pueden tener mas cortos, como el 20%, a priori parece que esta mejor diversificada anr, pero es que volvemos a lo mismo, no generan free cash flow, esto es asi desde hace 6 meses, antes anr si generaba caja.Cuando esto pasa los hedge no sueltan la presa hasta que la han exprimido hasta el ultimo $.De momento tienen cerca de 1000 mill de caja , veremos si aguantan en pie sin ninguna ampliacion todo el mandato de Obama, si lo consiguen y el precio del carbon sube que es imposible saber cuando pasara terminara subiendo.


----------



## Tono (24 Jul 2014)

Bueno, pues ya me salgo de vacaciones.

Topongo, yo no veo enemigos, sólo veo...como diría el Profeta del Reward... sólo veo partners.

Pelillos a la mar y que en este hilo siga reinando el compañerismo que nos caracteriza... ya sabemos que hay que aguantar algunos troletes, pero eso son minucias.

Pues eso buen rollito... si al final el dinero que pierden los de las posiciones cortas es el que acaba en los bolsillos de los larguistas, y al final es como si todo quedara en casa 
...hoy por tí y mañana por mí :rolleye:

no tengáis tanta prisa en abrir otro hilo... aunque alguien más lea mis fantasías no me va a creer... 
....es que si no tanta prisa parecería sospechosa... tanta prisa por parte de algunos claro  :XX:

ha salido hace un rato una noticia sobre FER. Un nuevo contrato de 3500M. Enhorabuena a los agraciados.

Sean buenos, honrados y sensatos. Y piensen por ustedes mismos.


----------



## FranR (24 Jul 2014)

IBS-BS

Top 5 Semanal Venta
Valor	C-V	Venta
DH.SANTANDER	-37.347.893	39.374.254
B. SABADELL	-5.365.528	7.200.442
BANKIA	-690.585	903.142
IBERDROLA	-446.197	637.400
DH.ZARDOYA	-331.972	396.275

---------- Post added 24-jul-2014 at 16:20 ----------

Efectivamente, este hombre tiene un problema. Un poco amargadillo se le ve.


----------



## sr.anus (24 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Bueno, pues ya me salgo de vacaciones.
> 
> Topongo, yo no veo enemigos, sólo veo...como diría el Profeta del Reward... sólo veo partners.
> 
> ...












que es cuasiviernes, a ver esas boobs


----------



## optimistic1985 (24 Jul 2014)

Como veis el sabadell, se va a 2,9¿

Y acciona?


----------



## egarenc (24 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Bueno, pues ya me salgo de vacaciones.
> 
> Topongo, yo no veo enemigos, sólo veo...como diría el Profeta del Reward... sólo veo partners.
> 
> ...



hoy los Ferrovialistas (que no Ferraristas :rolleye y los Iberdrolistas (incluidos los que no han conseguido el sombrero) tienen que estar contentos, y entre ellos me incluyo .


----------



## atman (24 Jul 2014)

Pa los de Bilbao es viernes, porque mañana es fiesta...


----------



## Topongo (24 Jul 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> que es cuasiviernes, a ver esas boobs



:XX::XX:
Que cabronazo


----------



## Xiux (24 Jul 2014)

Para Galicia, es un viernes


----------



## egarenc (24 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Pa los de Bilbao es viernes, porque mañana es fiesta...



no se si eso es un rio, riachuelo o arroyo, pero... biba la naturaleza


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Pa los de Bilbao es viernes, porque mañana es fiesta...



Ya estáis haciendo presión para llevaros la fama de no-currantes?

Para los piratas tambien...Los viernes no vamos a la oficina, cuendo no trabajamos es el resto de la semana.... ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (24 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Mediaset
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se ve ni una imagen ::


----------



## Tio Masclet (24 Jul 2014)

Enagas tantea los 25€.


----------



## FranR (24 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> No se ve ni una imagen ::



Yo si las veo, supongo que porque estarán en caché o algo asín.


Le doy la fuente directamente


Visual Economy: Cartera, Análisis de Riesgo, Fondos, Noticias, Filtros de Valores y Alertas.


----------



## Tio Masclet (24 Jul 2014)

Y la plata recibiendo un buen correctivo.


----------



## atman (24 Jul 2014)

Rumor: Dimite Yatseniuk, el primer ministro de Ucrania...


----------



## Janus (24 Jul 2014)

al sector constructor usano le están dando de lo lindo, a todos los valores sin misericordia.


----------



## Robopoli (24 Jul 2014)

Ukraine Coalition Government Collapses as 2 Parties Quit - Bloomberg


----------



## egarenc (24 Jul 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Enagas tantea los 25€.



para haber metido toda la carga en los 20€, eh! :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Jul 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Y la plata recibiendo un buen correctivo.



Me has hecho enarcar una ceja e ir a mirar..... eso es normal. Además, para los que la seguimos, que suba es bueno pero que baje, mejor ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey

---------- Post added 24-jul-2014 at 17:16 ----------




atman dijo:


> Rumor: Dimite Yatseniuk, el primer ministro de Ucrania...



Tendrá que ver con lo del misilaco???? Noooooo verdaaaaad?

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Kompinche_del_Gafotas (24 Jul 2014)

Buenas tardes burbujarras.

Mañana hay recogida de beneficios en la banca por ser viernes, según he leido por ahí, significa eso que mañana, por los menos los bancos, bajarán? Lo digo para vender un par de cdf's que tengo del Popu y el BBVA o mantenerlas...

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## amago45 (24 Jul 2014)




----------



## Topongo (24 Jul 2014)

amago45 dijo:


>



Png? con el paint? meme demigrante ::


----------



## fmerino01 (24 Jul 2014)

De un ignorante total:

Y este volumen en los grandes bancos? es normal?

BBVA	9,41 2,23%	0,20	188.270.320,66	
SANTANDER	7,57 1,66%	0,12	312.166.992,70	
SABADELL	2,53 4,03%	0,10	70.923.673,50	
POPULAR	4,67 3,64%	0,16	66.456.133,92	
CAIXABANK	4,39 2,79%	0,12	51.335.899,24	
BANKIA	1,46 +5,42%	0,08	65.331.467,00	

Es normal?


----------



## paulistano (24 Jul 2014)

Fuera de sacyr....


----------



## Krim (24 Jul 2014)

Kompinche_del_Gafotas dijo:


> Buenas tardes burbujarras.
> 
> Mañana hay recogida de beneficios en la banca por ser viernes, según he leido por ahí, significa eso que mañana, por los menos los bancos, bajarán? Lo digo para vender un par de cdf's que tengo del Popu y el BBVA o mantenerlas...
> 
> Gracias y un saludo.



Haz lo que te diga tu operativa, tus objetivos, tu riesgo...

Yo personalmente del Popu salía corriendo como si fuera una feminazi con un strap-on de 25 cm. Pero eso soy yo y todo el mundo aquí sabe que yo la cago siempre.


----------



## amago45 (24 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Png? con el paint? meme demigrante ::



No doy para más, estoy en precario, bastante he hecho ... ... ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Jul 2014)

Roflbot connnnnnniiiiioooooo ya!!!!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Jul 2014)

Fran gracias lo encontré a ver si llega a tiempo para el cumple de mi madre este 31 de Julio
Hamilton JazzMaster Skeleton Lady H32405811 | AndorraQshop.es Relojes

que no se queje este es diferente...... espero acertar


----------



## FranR (24 Jul 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Fran gracias lo encontré a ver si llega a tiempo para el cumple de mi madre este 31 de Julio
> Hamilton JazzMaster Skeleton Lady H32405811 | AndorraQshop.es Relojes
> 
> que no se queje este es diferente...... espero acertar



Yo creía que era para ti. Muy elegante . Debería llegarte para esa fecha seguro. Tiene seguimiento de pedido


----------



## Namreir (24 Jul 2014)

Le queda piel al jato, o ya lo han desollado vivo?


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Jul 2014)

el big guano se acerca , esta mas cerca de lo que os imaginais , el primer gran objetivo sera cerrar el gap 9400 , cuidado habra pullback :no:


----------



## Chila (24 Jul 2014)

Venga Iberdrola y ferrovial!!"


----------



## ane agurain (24 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el big guano se acerca , esta mas cerca de lo que os imaginais , el primer gran objetivo sera cerrar el gap 9400 , cuidado habra pullback :no:



estamos en el limite diario y semanal por el precio.

pullback con este cierre

los indicadores dan entrada en muchos

---------- Post added 24-jul-2014 at 11:15 ----------

esto marcha:
www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbu...tante-dato-de-ayer-de-viviendas-nuevas-5.html


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> estamos en el limite diario y semanal por el precio.
> 
> pullback con este cierre
> 
> los indicadores dan entrada en muchos



ahora vas a aprender que no es guano todo lo que reluce chaval :rolleye:

a todo cerdo le llega su san valentin , ahora es cuando lo giraran sin piedad , no ira mas alla de los 10950 garantia de MV ::


----------



## Namreir (24 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora vas a aprender que no es guano todo lo que reluce chaval :rolleye:
> 
> a todo cerdo le llega su san valentin , ahora es cuando lo giraran sin piedad , no ira mas alla de los 10950 garantia de MV ::



asi que nos vamos a lis 12.000 sin hacer paradas


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Le queda piel al jato, o ya lo han desollado vivo?



es un actor contratado por calopez


----------



## Krim (24 Jul 2014)

Short Interest Stock Short Selling Data, Shorts, Stocks: Short Squeeze

¡¡ANR tiene un 26% de cortos!! :8::8: Uno de cada 4!


----------



## bertok (24 Jul 2014)

Abstenerse NO MAGUFOS



















PD: Del jran CharlieZ


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (24 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Short Interest Stock Short Selling Data, Shorts, Stocks: Short Squeeze
> 
> ¡¡ANR tiene un 26% de cortos!! :8::8: Uno de cada 4!



Carboneras:
ACI: 18.88 % Arch Coal Incorporated
CLF: 33.88 % Cliffs Natural Resources Incorporated
BTU: 10.38 % Peabody Energy Corporation

JCP: 28.84 % JC Penney Company Incorporated

Imtech: 8,11% (Baja del 9,05%)


----------



## bertok (24 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Carboneras:
> ACI: 18.88 % Arch Coal Incorporated
> CLF: 33.88 % Cliffs Natural Resources Incorporated
> BTU: 10.38 % Peabody Energy Corporation
> ...



La carbonera más comprometida es Walter Energy. Tiene en cortos cerca del 60% :vomito::vomito::vomito:

Imagina la violencia del giro a base de cierre de cortos ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## Krim (24 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> La carbonera más comprometida es Walter Energy. Tiene en cortos cerca del 60% :vomito::vomito::vomito:
> 
> Imagina la violencia del giro a base de cierre de cortos ienso:ienso:ienso:



Coño, no sabía que se podía pasar del 50% ¿Quién hace de contraparte ahí?

Eso va a ser un "¡Maricón el último!" en toda regla.


----------



## Namreir (24 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Coño, no sabía que se podía pasar del 50% ¿Quién hace de contraparte ahí?
> 
> Eso va a ser un "¡Maricón el último!" en toda regla.



Lo mas curioso es que en estos momentis un inversor podria comprar el 101% de las acciones de una empresa cotizada.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (24 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> La carbonera más comprometida es Walter Energy. Tiene en cortos cerca del 60% :vomito::vomito::vomito:
> 
> Imagina la violencia del giro a base de cierre de cortos ienso:ienso:ienso:



WLT: 61.46 % Walter Energy Incorporated


----------



## bertok (24 Jul 2014)

Walter Energy, es muy probable que no aguante el ciclo y la despiecen los bonistas


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Jul 2014)

Verdes noches,

pues ya han salido los resultados de Basf, dentro de lo esperado pero por la parte baja, vamos que no sorprenden, y esto pese a ser bueno no lo es tanto como para emocionarse, de ahí supongo las ultimas sesiones.

Por otra parte ayer y hoy de viaje, me he perdido el peponismo en el hilo. He vendido las ultimas amzn y hasta la vuelta la cartera con imtech y anr.


----------



## bertok (24 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Verdes noches,
> 
> pues ya han salido los resultados de Basf, dentro de lo esperado pero por la parte baja, vamos que no sorprenden, y esto pese a ser bueno no lo es tanto como para emocionarse, de ahí supongo las ultimas sesiones.
> 
> Por otra parte ayer y hoy de viaje, me he perdido el peponismo en el hilo. He vendido las ultimas amzn y hasta la vuelta la cartera con imtech y anr.



¿llevabas ANR?

---------- Post added 24-jul-2014 at 18:29 ----------




Janus dijo:


> al sector constructor usano le están dando de lo lindo, a todos los valores sin misericordia.



Lo inmo usano no va bien salvo en las grandes ciudades de ambas costas

Bobama, la que está liando ...

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-07-24/new-home-sals-collapse-20-may-biggest-miss-year

*New Home Sales Collapse 20% From May To Dec 2012 Levels; Biggest Miss In A Year*

New Home Sales in June plunged to 406k vs 504k in May (remember that 504k print was the catalyst for 'weather' is over and the market to surge: it somehow was magically revised lower by more than 10% to only 442K) Now that has soaked in, consider this is equal lowest sales print since September 2013 (and Dec 2012) and the biggest miss since July 2013.

The last 3 months of exuberance have all been revised significantly lower as follows:

March: 410K to 408K
April: 425K to 408K
May: 504K to 442K

What is even more troubling in the "survey" vs "reality" world is this collapse in sales when NAHB Sentiment surged to near cycle highs. For context, this is a 5-standard-deviation miss from economists' expectations, below the lowest guess and a massive miss from almost highest estimate Joe Lavorgna's 510k.







Where the biggest revision was: sales in the West. One wonders how it is possible to overestimate sales in one region by 20%?







And this is all going to be quite a shock for the homebuilders...







Finally, here is your long-term recovery:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Jul 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Fran gracias lo encontré a ver si llega a tiempo para el cumple de mi madre este 31 de Julio
> Hamilton JazzMaster Skeleton Lady H32405811 | AndorraQshop.es Relojes
> 
> que no se queje este es diferente...... espero acertar



Con ese aciertas seguro, es una marca buena bonita y "barata". Yo un Hamilton que tuve lo compre en mercantes de relojes especiales. Muy serios y rapidos, aunque supongo que el precio es un pelin mayor a esa pagina.


----------



## Namreir (24 Jul 2014)

Carboneras ni tocar hasta 2018/2020


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Jul 2014)

La llevo, la llevo. Contando los fondos mi cartera es esto ahora mismo:
DE0008490962 50%
LU0925041070 20%
LU0861897394 5%
Imtech <1%
ANR <1%
Cash Resto.


----------



## Namreir (24 Jul 2014)

Los que estais en carboneras es posible que lo perdais todo


----------



## sr.anus (24 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Los que estais en carboneras es posible que lo perdais todo



es solo dinero... se le da demasiada importancia 

p.d yo el carbon, para la barbacoa
p.d2 enagases de mi vida, compren que se acaban


----------



## elpatatero (24 Jul 2014)

ESFG, el holding financiero de los Espírito Santo, solicita la protección frente a acreedores


----------



## bertok (24 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> La llevo, la llevo. Contando los fondos mi cartera es esto ahora mismo:
> DE0008490962 50%
> LU0925041070 20%
> LU0861897394 5%
> ...



Mi pésame, no me diga el nivel de entrada :ouch::ouch::ouch:

Esos 2 lunares no son permisibles en un abanderado de VdBP o como pollas lo llaméis ::::::

Te elevo a la categoría de Raspa-palomo :::::: con audi tuneao


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (24 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> La llevo, la llevo. Contando los fondos mi cartera es esto ahora mismo:
> DE0008490962 50%
> LU0925041070 20%
> LU0861897394 5%
> ...



Los fondos abante no son los mejores de su categoría precisamente.... ninguno de los dos esta en el primer cuartil


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Jul 2014)

4,7 o 4,9 creo.
Imtech en los 2 merkelianos.

En ambas compañías confio en un turnarroun de esos, de x7 o x3 o x0. Esto ultimo es lo que ahora mismo se paga menos en las casas de apuesta, ya solo rezo a esos cortos que se vean obligados a comprar.

Amzn que pesaba en esos porcentajes anteriores un 5%, ha dado plusvalías como para tapar el agujero de mis dos niñas díscolas.

Era o es VdBB-premium marca registrada. Hablando de relojes especiales, la vez que mas cerca he estado de VdBB-premium fue en una kdd de ese foro.


----------



## bertok (24 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> 4,7 o 4,9 creo.
> Imtech en los 2 merkelianos.
> 
> En ambas compañías confio en un turnarroun de esos, de x7 o x3 o x0. Esto ultimo es lo que ahora mismo se paga menos en las casas de apuesta, ya solo rezo a esos cortos que se vean obligados a comprar.
> ...



Vas al límite ::::::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Los fondos abante no son los mejores de su categoría precisamente.... ninguno de los dos esta en el primer cuartil



Yo a Abante llegue por Josep Prats, ya lo conocía de antes. Entrar en el otro fondo fue porque me pillo allí una presentación, me gusto lo que dijo el gestor y la comercial saco a relucir el truco del color y me pillo ese 5%. En un principio de viaje a Madrid, que le pregunte a OoM, era para entrar en Bestinver, pero el destino se cruzo.

---------- Post added 24-jul-2014 at 20:57 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Vas al límite ::::::



Nos llevaron a una hamburguesería de las tablas u otro de los Big4Pau de esos.

Se respiraba premiumismo.


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Jul 2014)

LoLo recibiste el privado gracias por el ofrecimiento si gano plusvas ya sé a quien recurrir
alguien tiene problemas con Chrome es que envio mensajes y la pantalla se pone en blanco........


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Jul 2014)

Que malas noticias...
La cúpula directiva de Telefónica pierde un premio de 100 millones en stock options - Noticias de Empresas


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Jul 2014)

voy a dejarme de trolear un poco , porque esto es muy serio , solo os digo que reviseis bien los mercados porque me parece que en no mas de 2 o 3 sesiones comienza un guano de los buenos , ahi os dejo esto , el que avisa no es traidor


----------



## ane agurain (24 Jul 2014)

ruego que desvien su mirada al sp del destino por una hora final...


----------



## Namreir (24 Jul 2014)

el consumo eléctrico sube en julio un 0,1% interanual

No me creo los datoa del PIB


----------



## sr.anus (24 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> voy a dejarme de trolear un poco , porque esto es muy serio , solo os digo que reviseis bien los mercados porque me parece que en no mas de 2 o 3 sesiones comienza un guano de los buenos , ahi os dejo esto , el que avisa no es traidor



mas le vale muertoviviente o sus cortos abiertos hace 200 puntos, va a tener que dejar el jb y pasarse al whisky del mercadona







firewater, igual que como le esta dejando pandoro el culo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> voy a dejarme de trolear un poco , porque esto es muy serio , solo os digo que reviseis bien los mercados porque me parece que en no mas de 2 o 3 sesiones comienza un guano de los buenos , ahi os dejo esto , el que avisa no es traidor



Porque me pilla de viaje, que si no entraba en WFC con un stop 50 en busca de los 54 obamas.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Jul 2014)

Sabadell.Bankia.bme.grifols.mediaset.Santander....


en todos ellos las manos fuertes están vendiendo...

koncorde




el jato va a tener razón 




ponzi. riojanas ha dado resultados. como ves AF?


----------



## optimistic1985 (24 Jul 2014)

Acciona se va a las nubes


----------



## bertok (24 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo a Abante llegue por Josep Prats, ya lo conocía de antes. Entrar en el otro fondo fue porque me pillo allí una presentación, me gusto lo que dijo el gestor y la comercial saco a relucir el truco del color y me pillo ese 5%. En un principio de viaje a Madrid, que le pregunte a OoM, era para entrar en Bestinver, pero el destino se cruzo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-jul-2014 at 20:57 ----------
> 
> ...



Buenas hamburguesas en Las Tablas pero muy malas casas.

Yo creo que estás radiactivo )))


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (24 Jul 2014)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Acciona se va a las nubes



El riesgo stop es bastante alto....


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Buenas hamburguesas en Las Tablas pero muy malas casas.
> 
> Yo creo que estás radiactivo )))



lo mismo adquiere superpoderes o lo mismo se muere , en cualquier caso mejor para el ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Jul 2014)

Unos datos para hacernos ver la verdadera realidad al margen de los magufos peperos....


















Vamos a tragar mierda décadas
Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Jul 2014)

Con esas graficas DON, hasta ese 5% de mi cartera me parece demasiado. Donnie mañana es fiesta en andalucia? Un juernes debería estar prohibido colgar esa grafica la del colapso de los jóvenes no es nada NEP.


----------



## hombre-mosca (24 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> voy a dejarme de trolear un poco , porque esto es muy serio , solo os digo que reviseis bien los mercados porque me parece que en no mas de 2 o 3 sesiones comienza un guano de los buenos , ahi os dejo esto , el que avisa no es traidor



Cayo el quinto sello ...
El sexto MV da thanks ..
El septimo aparecen los "antiguos" en bermudas con caipiriñas en las manos, diciendo al unisono


----------



## tesorero (24 Jul 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Cayo el quinto sello ...
> El sexto MV da thanks ..
> El septimo aparecen los "antiguos" en bermudas con caipiriñas en las manos, diciendo al unisono



Luego vendra el apocalipsis

( que bien quedaria para marcar un antes y un despues del jilo mítico. Asi q jato ya sabes, esperamos tu proxoms señal)


----------



## bertok (24 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Unos datos para hacernos ver la verdadera realidad al margen de los magufos peperos....
> 
> 
> 
> ...









*Y los hay que sigue mirando al dedo en vez de a la luna* :ouch::ouch::ouch:

Van a empezar a sacar la tijera y no va a quedar en pie ni un derecho social.

Más vale estar preparado.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Jul 2014)

estoy viendo " El gran hotel Budapest " ciento por ciento recomendado :Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Con esas graficas DON, hasta ese 5% de mi cartera me parece demasiado. Donnie mañana es fiesta en andalucia? Un juernes debería estar prohibido colgar esa grafica la del colapso de los jóvenes no es nada NEP.



Ya sabe usted que aquí es fiesta siempre y estamos en las esquinas con la guitarra bailando flamenco pidiendo paguitas 

No, no es fiesta. Voy a tomarme finde largo.... con ron, ginebra y lo haiga farta connnnnnio :xx:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey

---------- Post added 24-jul-2014 at 22:21 ----------




bertok dijo:


> *Y los hay que sigue mirando al dedo en vez de a la luna* :ouch::ouch::ouch:
> 
> Van a empezar a sacar la tijera y no va a quedar en pie ni un derecho social.
> 
> Más vale estar preparado.



Bertok, si es que las cuentas no salen. Menos trabajadores, cobrando menos, consumiendo menos, los productivos largandose, una población de mayores creciendo. 

Es la casta o nosotros.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (24 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya sabe usted que aquí es fiesta siempre y estamos en las esquinas con la guitarra bailando flamenco pidiendo paguitas
> 
> No, no es fiesta. Voy a tomarme finde largo.... con ron, ginebra y lo haiga farta connnnnnio :xx:
> 
> ...



Por eso, una vez visto que es imposible vencer al ejército de barrigas agradecidas comencé el desapego a la sociedad española.

Familia y amigos, es lo único que existe.

El mercado laboral será el infierno en la tierra.

Cada uno que haga lo que pueda, pero seremos la consecuencia de nuestras decisiones.

*Future is coming
*
El Gobierno estudia una segunda reforma laboral mucho más dura que la de 2012

*El Gobierno proyecta endurecer de forma gradual la legislación laboral para adecuarla a lo que le pide el sector más neoliberal del PP, agrupado en torno a las Fundación para el Análisis y los Estudios Sociales (FAES)* que preside José María Aznar. Esta nueva reforma laboral en cartera *coincide en gran parte con las líneas conocidas del tratado de libre comercio que negocian en secreto Estados Unidos y la Comisión Europea en Bruselas* y que cuartopoder.es analizó en su momento. Ahora se trata de dar un paso más en la reforma laboral de febrero de 2012 y de ‘liberalizar’, digámoslo así, desde el INEM hasta las prestaciones sociales.

La nueva reforma que estudia el Ejecutivo -que no se hará de golpe, sino a paso a paso, pero que se va a acelerar tras la sentencia del Tribunal Constitucional sobre algunos aspectos de la reforma laboral de 2012- está contenida en buena medida en el documento Reflexiones sobre el mercado de trabajo: continuar la reforma que, dentro de la FAES, ha sido dirigido por Miguel Marín y coordinado por Valentín Bote. En el capítulo final, Conclusiones y orientaciones que cierra este documento de 228 páginas aprobado hace tan sólo unos días, se desarrolla una ‘segunda fase’ de la reforma laboral que copia en buena medida el modelo norteamericano. Incluso se pide abiertamente que el Estado beneficie a las agencias privadas de colocación y a las empresas de trabajo temporal, por encima del INEM.

Según han confirmado a cuartopoder.es medios populares, tanto en el área económica del PP como en el Gobierno que preside Mariano Rajoy se está estudiando la implantación en la legislación laboral de medidas como las que contiene el documento de FAES, fundación en la que son patronos un buen número de ministros, como la propia titular de Empleo. En todo caso, algunas de esas medidas propugnadas por FAES se están poniendo ya en práctica.

Entre esas últimas destacan las aprobadas por el Consejo de Ministros del 18 de julio, fecha emblemática donde las haya: la modificación de la Ley General de la Seguridad Social en relación con el régimen jurídico de las Mutuas de Accidentes de Trabajo y Enfermedades Profesionales de la Seguridad Social -el Gobierno sostiene que la mayor parte de los trabajadores con baja médica lo son de forma fraudulenta- y la regulación de determinados aspectos de la gestión y control de los procesos por incapacidad temporal en el primer año de su duración. Dos medidas de endurecimiento y control que habían sido exigidas por la gran patronal.

No es suficiente, ni mucho menos, porque los más neoliberales del PP están pidiendo a Rajoy que considere la reforma laboral que aprobó el Gobierno en febrero de 2012 tan solo como “un concepto que debe entenderse en sentido dinámico”; es decir, que quieren que se adopten nuevas medidas, muchas de las cuales están recogidas en el documento ahora aprobado por FAES. Se trataría, entre otras, de las siguientes:

*Flexibilizar el mercado laboral, avanzando en la reducción de los costes vinculados a la contratación de modo general. Es decir, salarios mucho más bajos y al estilo de los mini-jobs alemanes*.

*Poner en marcha modelos que buscan reducir el coste del despido*. O lo que es lo mismo: profundizar en la simplificación contractual y la ‘portabilidad’ de la indemnización por despido a un sistema de cuentas de ahorro individuales similar al modelo austriaco, lo que ayudaría -dicen ellos- a reducir los costes y a incrementar los incentivos de la movilidad laboral entre empresas.

Ahondar en el proceso de simplificación contractual; es decir, que se eliminen figuras contractuales y bonificaciones y se avance hacia la igualación de todos los costes de despido de las figuras contractuales que sobrevivan en unos niveles más moderados. En definitiva, que se reduzcan aún más los salarios y formas de contratación y mucho más aún las indemnizaciones por despido.

En el salario mínimo interprofesional introducir reformas como las de Alemania, donde se aumentaron los incentivos a los desempleados de larga duración para aceptar empleos de menor remuneración mediante la compensación de esos bajos salarios con prestaciones suplementarias para conseguir el ‘nivel mínimo’ de bienestar social (conocido como combined wage/income). Quienes predican esta fórmula sostienen que se puede modular la cuantía del salario mínimo, estableciendo diferentes umbrales en función del nivel de cualificación de la mano de obra o del tipo de ocupación que se desempeña. Esta medida -dicen ellos- habría de acompañarse de complementos aportados por el Estado, ya sea a las cotizaciones pagadas por la empresa o al propio salario, para facilitar la contratación y la aceptación de estos empleos por parte de los desempleados.

Modernización de los servicios de empleo, pero con la introducción de lo privado; es decir, permitir una mayor penetración de las ETT -empresas de trabajo temporal- en el mercado de trabajo español para aumentar la flexibilidad. Quienes piden tal beneficio para estas empresas privadas sostienen que tanto las agencias de colocación como las ETT desempeñan un ‘papel fundamental’ para contar con una ‘intermediación más dinámica’ y con ‘menos fricciones’.

En las prestaciones por desempleo quieren desempolvar una vieja propuesta que nunca fue retirada del todo: ‘modular’ la cuantía de la prestación a lo largo de los meses de su vigencia, concentrando una parte sustancial en los primeros meses de prestación, en los que actúa ‘genuinamente’ como un seguro, y valorando reducciones de los plazos máximos aun manteniendo o incluso aumentando el volumen total de la prestación. En ese punto, están considerando acciones para reforzar el tipo de actuaciones de ‘activación y búsqueda de empleo’ que sería preciso justificar para obtener la percepción del total de las prestaciones. Y, también, quieren redefinir el actual concepto de “empleo adecuado” que ya se introdujo en la primera reforma de 2012; es decir, el trabajo que un desempleado debería aceptar cuando el servicio de empleo se lo ofrezca.

‘Desindexación’ de salarios y ruptura de la vinculación de los mismos con el IPC: estas dos medidas ya han sido prácticamente tomadas.

Salarios acordes con el esfuerzo formativo, lo que significa rizar el rizo: dicen que los salarios en España para los trabajadores menos cualificados son muy similares a los que perciben aquellos con perfiles formativos superiores, lo que “desincentiva la prolongación de los estudios por encima del nivel obligatorio” e “impide la generación de un mercado de crédito desarrollado y profundo” como el existente en otros países para financiar la inversión en capital humano.

En el epígrafe sobre políticas activas de empleo se oculta una trampa más: se trata de borrar de golpe aquellas políticas que se muestran ‘manifiestamente ineficaces’, a juicio del Gobierno, como las bonificaciones de las cuotas de la Seguridad Social de determinados colectivos. Pero, paralelamente, se estudia la creación del cheque-formación, una modalidad que permitiría entregar al desempleado un bono por una determinada cantidad de formación siendo él quien debería decidir dónde recibirla y si quiere complementarla con recursos propios. Esta propuesta contiene otra trampa más, porque toca directamente a los cursos de formación, y, en este caso, afecta tanto a sindicatos como empresarios.

Finalmente, en el empleo público se estudia como ‘deseable’ que le sean de aplicación esquemas de incentivos a la movilidad o a la formación en los términos ya expresados para el resto de trabajadores.


----------



## decloban (24 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> El riesgo stop es bastante alto....



No sabes la alegría que me das al leer «riesgo stop». Alguien que comparte método conmigo


----------



## mpbk (24 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> largos dax



aleluyaaaaa, me han dado un thanks jajajajaj

un dia más mis mensajes los mejores del hilo, claros y fáciles de entender.

300 pips ibex, 1500€ 
150 pips dax, 1500€

facil no?

ahora es momento de cerrar largos ibex y disfrutar del verano


----------



## egarenc (24 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya sabe usted que aquí es fiesta siempre y estamos en las esquinas con la guitarra bailando flamenco pidiendo paguitas
> 
> No, no es fiesta. Voy a tomarme finde largo.... con ron, ginebra y lo haiga farta connnnnnio :xx:
> 
> ...



no vamos a tener derecho ni a ponernos enfermos. A partir de septiembre, las mutuas de accidente van a poder hacer el seguimiento de las bajas x enfermedad comun desde el primer dia, y al cuarto te van a citar para visita de seguimiento....y si les sale de los huevos, recomiendan alta y a tpc. Y dime su independencia, cuando cuantas más pagos delegados tengan que hacer menos pasta les queda a ellos para sus 'cositas'. Lo dicho, zumito de naranja, ejercicio y a rezar para no ponerse enfermo....es lo que tiene ser un privilegiado x tener curro ::


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (24 Jul 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> no vamos a tener derecho ni a ponernos enfermos. A partir de septiembre, las mutuas de accidente van a poder hacer el seguimiento de las bajas x enfermedad comun desde el primer dia, y al cuarto te van a citar para visita de seguimiento....y si les sale de los huevos, recomiendan alta y a tpc. Y dime su independencia, cuando cuantas más pagos delegados tengan que hacer menos pasta les queda a ellos para sus 'cositas'. Lo dicho, zumito de naranja, ejercicio y a rezar para no ponerse enfermo....es lo que tiene ser un privilegiado x tener curro ::



Recomendar, la clave esta ahi. Los medicos tienen una duracion promedio por enfermedad, si la mutua te dice que el dia despuea de una operacion vayas a trabajar tu les comentas que te esperen y ya si eso que preparen su recomendacion.


----------



## egarenc (24 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Recomendar, la clave esta ahi. Los medicos tienen una duracion promedio por enfermedad, si la mutua te dice que el dia despuea de una operacion vayas a trabajar tu les comentas que te esperen y ya si eso que preparen su recomendacion.



es una recomendación, pero si el medico de cabecera no está de acuerdo en dar el alta, eso irá al INSS que será quien decida, y entre dos opiniones médicas, una que le cuesta dinero y otra que se lo ahorra....a quien crees que le dará la razón? ienso:


----------



## ponzi (24 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Unos datos para hacernos ver la verdadera realidad al margen de los magufos peperos....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con el gráfico the economist tengo mis dudas. Sinceramente dudo mucho que ellos tengan los datos reales de inflación en España entre los años 1975-1992.

Pon el gráfico "Prices in real terms" desde el año 1996 hasta la actualidad. Doy mas fiabilidad a los datos de inflación desde esa fecha que desde las anteriores. 
En base a esto 
¿Están caros los pisos en España en comparación a otras países? 
Yo tengo mis dudas, seguramente seguirán cayendo por un tema de inercia y por la coyuntura laboral pero a nivel comparativo no creo que se pueda afirmar que en España los pisos estén caros


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (24 Jul 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> es una recomendación, pero si el medico de cabecera no está de acuerdo en dar el alta, eso irá al INSS que será quien decida, y entre dos opiniones médicas, una que le cuesta dinero y otra que se lo ahorra....a quien crees que le dará la razón? ienso:



Tranquilo, que nos recortan en sanidad pero dan nuevos servicios necesarios


----------



## egarenc (24 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Tranquilo, que nos recortan en sanidad pero dan nuevos servicios necesarios



para ganar en eficiencia, que el consultorio vaya a cargo de la alcadesa, que sabe un poco de ese tema


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jul 2014)

Jur jur

Amazon profundiza en los números rojos y cierra el trimestre con unas pérdidas de 126 millones - elEconomista.es

Cayendo casi un 10%


----------



## Plimo del jato (24 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> voy a dejarme de trolear un poco , porque esto es muy serio , solo os digo que reviseis bien los mercados porque me parece que en no mas de 2 o 3 sesiones comienza un guano de los buenos , ahi os dejo esto , el que avisa no es traidor



Mi plimo er gansta no acierta nunca.

Vuelve al altiplano y deja de haser el ganso, plimitol.


----------



## mpbk (24 Jul 2014)

nose vosotros pero yo mañana cierro todo ibex, subirá de 20 a 40 pips.


----------



## Namreir (25 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jur jur
> 
> Amazon profundiza en los números rojos y cierra el trimestre con unas pérdidas de 126 millones - elEconomista.es
> 
> Cayendo casi un 10%



Amazon terminara quebrando.


----------



## bertok (25 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jur jur
> 
> Amazon profundiza en los números rojos y cierra el trimestre con unas pérdidas de 126 millones - elEconomista.es
> 
> Cayendo casi un 10%



y cotizando por 165 billardos usanos :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Namreir (25 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> y cotizando por 165 billardos usanos :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Ninca he visto claro el negocio de amazon.


----------



## bertok (25 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Ninca he visto claro el negocio de amazon.



reinversión en tecnología punta búlgara, hoyga.


----------



## mpbk (25 Jul 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/555481-encuestita.html


----------



## ponzi (25 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Ninca he visto claro el negocio de amazon.



Pierden dinero a nivel contable sin embargo todos los añlos han tenido free cash flow positivos...de hecho la caja no para de crecer


AMAZON.COM INC (AMZN:NASDAQ GS): Financial Statements - Businessweek


Ya quisiera yo perder dinero así, me libro de pagar impuestos y encima cada día tengo mas dinero en el banco


----------



## Namreir (25 Jul 2014)

Yo veo un brutal crecimiebto de las deudas y de los activos no corrientes. Tiene mala pinta el bicho.


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> estoy viendo " El gran hotel Budapest " ciento por ciento recomendado :Aplauso:





Te voy a hacer caso así que mañana la veré yo.


----------



## FranR (25 Jul 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Te voy a hacer caso así que mañana la veré yo.



Busca un plan alternativo, a mi no me enganchó. 
Normal los gustos del gato y los míos no concuerdan, recuerda que a él le gustan películas tipo Gladiator, Pompeya, Espartaco, gladiadores aceitosos y cosas por el estilo. ::


Niveles y lo mismo dejo ampliado algo más en el bloggggggg


Tenemos tres niveles importantes que nos dan paso a importantes movimientos

C.P. : 10856.-10.782

Alcista 1. Fuerte Resistencia 10.942 que nos envía a los 10.982 y a partir de aquí con bastante probabilidad, máximos

Bajista: 10.636-10.502 Como vemos el movimiento esperado para próximas sesiones es fuerte.


Los niveles de ayer cagada y gorda, los niveles funcionaron pero no en el sentido esperado....

Bien la apertura, que se esperaba rojilla levemente por las ventas de final de sesión anterior. A partir de aquí ruptura en los niveles con volumen como se comentó 710-760 estaban cantados, el resto fuera del mercado por tener estrategia bajista, totalmente equivocada. ::


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Ninca he visto claro el negocio de amazon.





Ganar volumen a costa de lo que sea aunque sea perdiendo pasta. Creo que es un error porque su negocio tiene un gasto fino poco diluible ante volumen una vez alcanzada una masa critica que ya ha superado con creces.

Creo que es un error ganar clientes por encima de todo porque en internet y en el ecommerce todo es deslealtad, infidelidad y cambio. Basta ver como compramos nosotros utilizando un simple comparador de precios.

Creo también que la inversión en tecnología es enorme y no va a poder ni con Facebook, ni con Google ni con Apple. Dudo mucho que sea capaz de competir en el mercado del HW ni que se haga hueco en la publicidad.

Su negocio es en esencia no muy distinto al de hace unos años pero con diferentes productos y con AWS. Pero el mercado le valora un crecimiento brutal en ingresos bajo la confianza de que algún día sera capaz de conseguir margenes buenos sobre tanta base de clientes.

Amazon esta en un momento clave en su futuro bursátil. O demuestra que es rompedora o pasara a ser una tienda muy grande que cotizará a los ratios de sus comparables.


----------



## FranR (25 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Ninca he visto claro el negocio de amazon.



Este año llevo 25 pedidos con ellos, y no solo en amazon.es. A mi desde el punto de vista de marketing me merecen un 10. 
Buen posicionamiento de comunicación (siempre aparecen entre los primeros al hacer búsqueda del producto
Facilidad en la compra-pago
Precios intermedios-bajos, que te hacen elegirlos ante tiendas asiáticas, por tema tiempo, impuestos, etc (aunque a veces los pedidos en Amazon.es vienen desde china, como el último que he realizado)
Estrategia de fidelización bastante aceptable
Logística bien planteada...
Feed-back continuo con el cliente y entre clientes.


----------



## ponzi (25 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Yo veo un brutal crecimiebto de las deudas y de los activos no corrientes. Tiene mala pinta el bicho.



Si que es verdad que ahora tienen una deuda neta de 6709 mill en comparación con la caja neta que tenían en 2010 de 1814 mill. Esta situación no es preocupante si tenemos en cuenta que están invirtiendo en el negocio, si no recuerdo mal una de sus últimas inversiones ha sido en drones

Amazon Drone Delivery: Why It's Not Crazy

Caja y equivalentes 

2010----8762 mill
2013----12447

Activo corriente

2010---13747
2013---24652

Estan invirtiendo muy fuerte en capex de expansión, solo hay que ver la facturación , en menos de 4 años se ha duplicado

2010----34204 mill
2013----74462 mill

Otra cosa es el tema de márgenes que si que es verdad que es muy bajo, es algo que pueden cambiar


----------



## paulistano (25 Jul 2014)

Buenos dias, que madrugador ponzi.

Está tó muy alto....yo me voy a quedar en la trinchera.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (25 Jul 2014)

CaixaBank gana 305 millones, el 25% menos y bate previsiones


----------



## Durmiente (25 Jul 2014)

Buenos días. Hoy parece que van a probar los 10.900 Mi idea es que se van a pasar. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Krim (25 Jul 2014)

Buenos días!! Pronto empieza hoy el troleo!!

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Namreir (25 Jul 2014)

Pues nada, otro dia en verde, llegamos a los 11k?


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

este rebote puede ser muy traicionero , tiene pinta de rally alcista pero el punto debil de los rallys alcistas es cuando comienzan , bien podria ser una trampa ienso:


----------



## mpbk (25 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> nose vosotros pero yo mañana cierro todo ibex, subirá de 20 a 40 pips.



dios es poco, se ha parado en +40, lo veis????????????:XX::XX:

control total


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2014)

veo un canal bajista , creo que llegaremos a los 11050 aprox ienso:


----------



## mpbk (25 Jul 2014)

hijas dce puta las gamesa..............se escaparon


----------



## ghkghk (25 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> hijas dce puta las gamesa..............se escaparon



Imbécil de mí vendí más de la mitad a 8.

Vender lo que sube para comprar lo que baja. Fucking genius.


----------



## Manu_alcala (25 Jul 2014)

Actualizaron los cortos en Imtech. Han bajado al 8,11%, pero curiosamente se actualiza con días de retraso y habiendo completado ya un 75% de subida sobre mínimos. A ver quien tiene pelotas de entrar ahora... .

---------- Post added 25-jul-2014 at 09:51 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> veo un canal bajista , creo que llegaremos a los 11050 aprox ienso:



Bajista hasta los 11050... te faltó poner el modo irónico ON.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> hijas dce puta las gamesa..............se escaparon



A mi no...
SOY LA PUTA AMA


----------



## mpbk (25 Jul 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> A mi no...
> SOY LA PUTA AMA



pues yo compre a 1.3 y vendi a 8.9

ahora me la comes ama


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> pues yo compre a 1.3 y vendi a 8.9
> 
> ahora me la comes ama



Creo que se ha pasado de frenada. La respuesta de Pecata, en ningún momento ha sido ofensiva hacia usted.


----------



## pollastre (25 Jul 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> A mi no...
> SOY LA PUTA AMA




:XX::XX: Si es que no pué sé ....


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Jul 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Creo que se ha pasado de frenada. La respuesta de Pecata, en ningún momento ha sido ofensiva hacia usted.



Déjelo. El mismo se retrata. Pobre infeliz amargado.


----------



## paulistano (25 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> pues yo compre a 1.3 y vendi a 8.9
> 
> ahora me la comes ama



Es usted un autentico gilipollas. Fin de la cita.


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Jul 2014)

Pecata, estas cosas te pasan por citar a tarados mentales.


----------



## Krim (25 Jul 2014)

¿Hasta donde pueden llevar la farsa? 11k?


----------



## ane agurain (25 Jul 2014)

La licitación de obra pública aumenta un 133.7% en mayo,
y casi un 100% en lo que va de año. En los primeros cinco
meses del año han chutado unos 2.000 millones. Un plan
E encubierto.

jcb


----------



## Namreir (25 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Hasta donde pueden llevar la farsa? 11k?



Yo creo que van a subir el Ibex hasta los 15k


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Hasta donde pueden llevar la farsa? 11k?



Mientras tengamos una banca "champios lig", hasta el infinito y más allá.


----------



## mpbk (25 Jul 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Creo que se ha pasado de frenada. La respuesta de Pecata, en ningún momento ha sido ofensiva hacia usted.



si es como lo describe le pido disculpas, pero me ha sonado con segundas.


----------



## Namreir (25 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> dios es poco, se ha parado en +40, lo veis????????????:XX::XX:
> 
> control total



Ya esta en +60 y tal y pascual, ZParotrasquilado.

---------- Post added 25-jul-2014 at 10:28 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> veo un canal bajista , creo que llegaremos a los 11050 aprox ienso:



Yo creo que cerramos el gap de los 9.450, es rl dia adecuado para un reversal mitico.


----------



## mpbk (25 Jul 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Déjelo. El mismo se retrata. Pobre infeliz amargado.



jajajaj iba con segundas y lo sabes, no hay disculpa.

---------- Post added 25-jul-2014 at 10:29 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> Ya esta en +60 y tal y pascual, ZParotrasquilado.
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-jul-2014 at 10:28 ----------
> 
> ...



yo no digo que no pueda subir, se para en 40, y los supera, pues a máximos......se llama tener controlada la resistencia horaria.


----------



## Abner (25 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> dios es poco, se ha parado en +40, lo veis????????????:XX::XX:
> 
> control total



Cómase un retrace hasta el 10796f.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ane agurain (25 Jul 2014)

ha roto la bajista


trampa?


----------



## mpbk (25 Jul 2014)

bueno yo me voy del hilo, a no ser que me pidáis por favor que me quede que no podéis vivir sin mi, que os habéis acostumbrado a que os haga todo el trabajo.


----------



## Namreir (25 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> jajajaj iba con segundas y lo sabes, no hay disculpa.
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-jul-2014 at 10:29 ----------
> 
> ...



Le digo como bertok, ir a grande y a chica es hacernos trampas. Venga, mojese usted.


----------



## mpbk (25 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Le digo como bertok, ir a grande y a chica es hacernos trampas. Venga, mojese usted.



sisi ya me estoy mojando, tengo el coño empapado


----------



## Namreir (25 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> sisi ya me estoy mojando, tengo el coño empapado



Se te habra hechp el culo pesicola y te lo ha dejado empapadito cariño.


----------



## Krim (25 Jul 2014)

Venga, me animo a un corte en el IBEX. 

EDIT: P.O.T.R.A. is with me!!!


----------



## Namreir (25 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ha roto la bajista
> 
> 
> trampa?



Ane, asumelo, el Ibex hace ya 2 años que dejo de ser bajista.


----------



## mpbk (25 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Ane, asumelo, el Ibex hace ya 2 años que dejo de ser bajista.



queda una posibilidad bajista.......

yo a estas alturas no compraria a mP.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> jajajaj iba con segundas y lo sabes, no hay disculpa.
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-jul-2014 at 10:29 ----------
> 
> ...



No iba con segundas. 
Si ha sido de lo más directo


----------



## ane agurain (25 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Ane, asumelo, el Ibex hace ya 2 años que dejo de ser bajista.



que si. eso no hay duda.

yo voy a mas cortos tiempos.
repito que esta semana me daba máx y agosto min.

vamos a ver aún.

indicadores a cp son alcistas.


----------



## Namreir (25 Jul 2014)

En agosto nuevo maximo, hasta los 11.500, a no se que Barak nos la joda luandola en algun recondito lugar del planeta.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2014)

llegamos al 61.8 fibonazi , cuidado pues :no:


----------



## mpbk (25 Jul 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No iba con segundas.
> Si ha sido de lo más directo



pues eso puta ama, que tus amiguetes quiere que me disculpe, vayan esperando.


----------



## pollastre (25 Jul 2014)

[...]
_Iniciado por pollastre Ver Mensaje

Su siguiente ventana de oportunidad está en el 1987. Entiendo que es un "last call" para decidir el sesgo de los siguientes 40 puntos, como le comentaba en el hanálisis de ejpertito. La última bisagra antes del portazo.

En ese momento, como diría Gatencio, de apellido Trolencio: "Giro o Muelte, compañeros felinos del metal !!! "

Suerte y al toribio._
[...]



Negrofuturo dijo:


> Se GIRA.
> 
> Hoy acabamos BIEN... girados:baba:
> 
> Sería genial acabar rojosssssss




Bueno, sí, la proyección de giro funcionó bastante bien (1985.75 real, frente al 1987 proyectado, -1.25 de error), y a primer impacto ha dado 10 puntos de caída. Hasta ahí, todo ok.

Pero realmente eso no es demasiado importante. Lo que importa de verdad es si el giro cogerá cierta entidad (objetivo: primera parada ES 1960, extensión ES 1948, regalo final ES 193x bajos) o por el contrario simplemente se apoyará en ES 1980 como pequeño retrace, para enganchar el siguiente impulso alcista.

De momento ahí estamos, según lo previsto, negociando el 80. Este punto es particularmente importante, porque según yo lo veo, condicionará el próximo swing de +-40 puntos en el ES. Si es arriba, nos vamos al 2022. Si es abajo, según lo comentado antes, 193x - 194x.

Por cierto que visitar la zona baja no desactiva en absoluto el objetivo del 2022, bien podría usarse la zona baja para coger apoyo fuerte, y luego atacar definitivamente el susodicho 22.

El resultado de la pelea del 80 se irá viendo a tiempo real según vaya transcurriendo, pero si me pregunta mi opinión, le diría que un swing de cierta entidad (+40 hasta el 2022) requiere de cierto "descanso" y oxigenación antes de acometerlo, así que no vería con malos ojos que primero visitásemos la zona baja comentada anteriormente, antes de lanzarnos a esa aventura.


----------



## mpbk (25 Jul 2014)

sigue en resisttenciaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa el ibex


----------



## Abner (25 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Venga, me animo a un corte en el IBEX.
> 
> EDIT: P.O.T.R.A. is with me!!!



Manténgalo. Objetivo más probable 10796f. Yo cerraría un poco antes.

P.d: ojo si supera el nivel del 10930f

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ane agurain (25 Jul 2014)

europa roja. toda.


----------



## Namreir (25 Jul 2014)

El Ibex es africa


----------



## atman (25 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> europa roja. toda.



Los futuros del SP tambien.


Buenos días a todos...!!


----------



## bertok (25 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Los futuros del SP tambien.
> 
> 
> Buenos días a todos...!!



Si el SP cerrara hoy por debajo de los 1970, será una vela muy fea para el alcismo de corto plazo.


----------



## Xiux (25 Jul 2014)

Bon Dia, 

Pero que borde es la peña !

Pecata sigues aun con las EZE? en cuanto las tenias?


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Jul 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Bon Dia,
> 
> Pero que borde es la peña !
> 
> Pecata sigues aun con las EZE? en cuanto las tenias?



Si. Por ahi andan. En el altillo del armario. Las tengo a 1,60 creo. Pero son poquitas


----------



## Don Pedro (25 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> bueno yo me voy del hilo, a no ser que me pidáis por favor que me quede que no podéis vivir sin mi, que os habéis acostumbrado a que os haga todo el trabajo.



No se prive y cierre al salir. A ver si esta es la definitiva.


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Jul 2014)

Mañana aburridilla, me da que esta tarde se anima a salir de la cueva Pandoro.


----------



## FranR (25 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> pues yo compre a 1.3 y vendi a 8.9
> 
> ahora me la comes ama



Has pasado de dar risa a dar pena. Eres un desgraciado sin educación, y la sabes.

Ha aguantado primer ataque A1


----------



## Namreir (25 Jul 2014)

Los pilotos de avion estrellado en mali cobraban 842 euros mensuales brutos.


----------



## Krim (25 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Ha aguantado primer ataque A1



El techo del CP eso sí, lo han volado como si fuera de papel. Pero de cara a próximos días, yo insisto en lo mismo: Subida capitaneada por basura infecta, con toda Europa en rojo...la duda es cuanto tiempo pueden mantener la broma ¿hoy? ¿dos semanas? ¿Hasta septiembre?


----------



## Robopoli (25 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Has pasado de dar risa a dar pena. Eres un desgraciado sin educación, y la sabes.
> 
> Ha aguantado primer ataque A1



Es que es penoso que haya gente así. 
De todas formas esto también nos pasa también por dar voz a un gañan pajillero como este.
Que pena...


----------



## Durmiente (25 Jul 2014)

Creo que mpbk se merece un ignore masivo del hilo por mala educación.

Por lo pronto yo lo ignoro. Es mi parte.

Vosotros veréis.

Supongo que ahora, en cuanto lo ignore, hará algún comentario de mal gusto.

Estupendo. Que haga lo que quiera.

---------- Post added 25-jul-2014 at 12:49 ----------

Ignorado.

+ 10

---------- Post added 25-jul-2014 at 12:54 ----------

¿Quién tiene derechos del Santander?

Yo tengo derechos pero no me acuerdo ahora de cuàntos derechos corresponden a una acción nueva en esta ampliación.

¿Alguien me ayuda?

Es decir, ¿cada cuántos derecchos te asignan una acción nueva?

Gracias.

---------- Post added 25-jul-2014 at 12:56 ----------

Ya veo que son 49. Muchas gracias de todas formas


----------



## inversobres (25 Jul 2014)

En fin, cria cuervos y...

Veremos la secuencia 900-950. Seria mucho subirlo a los 11k, pero a nada que remonte el sp vamos derechos. Guindos y Montoro lo permitiran.

Vamos a prohibir las bajadas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Jul 2014)

Buenos días,

este pájaro mio me las suelta al toque de campana.
Según he leído AMZN atribuye las perdidas a unos ingresos menores en concepto de las vías de negocio que provienen de los servicios en los dispositivos que vende a perdidas. Y va a pasar a cambiar la estrategia, este pivoteado no gusta nada.

Respecto al asunto de los trolles, lo mejor es ignorarlos y punto, lidiar con el jato es pesado pero se puede llevar, pero ya mas....


----------



## FranR (25 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Los pilotos de avion estrellado en mali cobraban 842 euros mensuales brutos.



Pues para los que hay es hasta mucho. Tengo colegas que han pagado por no perder la habilitación para un modelo (creo que se llamaba así). Solo para amortizarla con ese sueldo necesitan varios años . Burbujazo de pilotos, algunos con préstamos de flipar

---------- Post added 25-jul-2014 at 12:59 ----------




inversobres dijo:


> En fin, cria cuervos y...
> 
> Veremos la secuencia 900-950. Seria mucho subirlo a los 11k, pero a nada que remonte el sp vamos derechos. Guindos y Montoro lo permitiran.
> 
> Vamos a prohibir las bajadas.



Muy fino lo de ciervos 


edit: lo ha editado. pero era un forma sutil de decir cornuo::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Jul 2014)

La habilitación de vuelo necesaria para volar se renueva periódicamente y cuesta un pico. En España hay pilotos que pagan por volar, pero esto viene siendo así de hace unos años, parece que siempre tienen que ocurrir desgracias para darnos cuenta de las cosas.

Como dice el refrán chino, mas vale una cucharada de suerte que un barril de sabiduría, gente que salio de spanair en un mismo nivel de experiencia ha acabado en emiratos o en Swift air.


----------



## Robopoli (25 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Esta situación no es preocupante si tenemos en cuenta que están invirtiendo en el negocio, si no recuerdo mal una de sus últimas inversiones ha sido en drones
> 
> Amazon Drone Delivery: Why It's Not Crazy



Y como tema anecdótico. ¿que pasa con los drones en el Reino de Ejjjpaña? Pues que está prohibido su uso si no es méramente recreacional y en todos los casos el uso en núcleo urbanos.

http://www.ecestaticos.com/file/fb4b6837afde026acdf41a1be1fd7f16/1397052934.pdf

El tema drones va a tener una brecha mucho más importante que la tecnológica que va a ser la burocrática y el miedo a los gobiernos a tener miles de cacharritos volando sin control en sus espacios aéreos.

Dicho esto la percepción que tengo de Amazon como compañía es muy buena y soy un cliente asiduo de los libros en formato kindle y a comprar casi cualquier cosa. El moat de amazon en su sector es indiscutible y este tipo de elefantes tienen mucha gente pensando en los siguientes pasos para que siga siendo así.


----------



## Cantor (25 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> ...
> De todas formas esto también nos pasa también por dar voz a un gañan pajillero como este.
> ...



ahí, ahí, pero si es que basta con ignorar no solo con el /ignore sino sin hablar de algunos foreros... ains, no sé cómo no se dan uds cuenta muchas veces...::

PD: En cuanto a lo de los pilotos, sin ánimo de nada, salvo de ser precisos con la info y no dejarnos llevar por frases sin contrastar, he leído en el artículo del mundo que cobran 842 los de otros aviones (regionales), no los del MD. Ojo, que no sé lo que cobraban los del MD, pero el artículo daba a entender que más (yo no digo que eso sea mucho ni suficiente ni nada, pero leche, vamos a ser rigurosos)


----------



## Robopoli (25 Jul 2014)

Y enlazando con el tema de pilotos, parece que el colectivo está presionando para que los drones tengan que ser volados por pilotos profesionales. 
Muchos de los vuelos que se hacen para la administración por pilotos (fotogramétricos, laser, IR, etc.) acabarán siendo realizados por drones y obviamente los pilotos se defenderán con uñas y dientes.


----------



## FranR (25 Jul 2014)

Cantor dijo:


> ahí, ahí, pero si es que basta con ignorar no solo con el /ignore sino sin hablar de algunos foreros... ains, no sé cómo no se dan uds cuenta muchas veces...::
> 
> PD: En cuanto a lo de los pilotos, sin ánimo de nada, salvo de ser precisos con la info y no dejarnos llevar por frases sin contrastar, he leído en el artículo del mundo que cobran 842 los de otros aviones (regionales), no los del MD. Ojo, que no sé lo que cobraban los del MD, pero el artículo daba a entender que más (yo no digo que eso sea mucho ni suficiente ni nada, pero leche, vamos a ser rigurosos)



En este caso , no se, pero se ha visto volar un 320 por 700 merkels, o incluso pagar por hacerlo. Es perder 36 mil leuripides o 400. ( creo recordar que por ahí andaba la habilitación) Que me corrijan


----------



## tarrito (25 Jul 2014)

Mmmmm! bolsa + dirty talk :baba: :baba:

:o


----------



## sr.anus (25 Jul 2014)

la burbuja aerea exploto hace años, todavia recuerdo el, pepe vente para iberia. Que vas a vivir como dios..... en cualquier puesto, despues la externalizacion de ciertos servicios, y por ultimo la tercemundizacion de servicios basicos. A ver que creeis que cobran los mecanicos que estan en los hangares


----------



## ane agurain (25 Jul 2014)

Yo tengo un amigo que siempre me cuenta lo mismo. Era cámara para televisión.

En el año 2000 cobraba 60.000 pesetas por ir con su propia cámara y grabar una noticia (4h) para tve u otra "top" y 100.000 el día completo. Solo grabar, no poner la voz ni "montar" la noticia.

Ahora está en paro, pero lo último que le han pagado por el día COMPLETO es 180euros.

de 600 a 180 euros

y en el grupo "Vicento", mucho menos.


----------



## Chila (25 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> pues eso puta ama, que tus amiguetes quiere que me disculpe, vayan esperando.



Es usted un maleducado e insoportable.


----------



## ane agurain (25 Jul 2014)

ibex en velas 5min. hemos hecho HC y medio H... si lo cumple son 50 puntejos 




joer. luego me decis que aunque está ignored se le contesta... su hay mas quotes que posts de él.


----------



## FranR (25 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo tengo un amigo que siempre me cuenta lo mismo. Era cámara para televisión.
> 
> En el año 2000 cobraba 60.000 pesetas por ir con su propia cámara y grabar una noticia (4h) para tve u otra "top" y 100.000 el día completo. Solo grabar, no poner la voz ni "montar" la noticia.
> 
> ...



Nos movemos en los extremos , por no racionalizar desde un principio. Pero en los órganos decisores siempre ha habido gañanes sin un mínimo de visión estratégica, y se paga de esta manera. Por ejemplo, si yo fuera mecánico de coches cobrando 1200 y de pronto el jefe dice " te subo a 3000" yo estaría preocupado, el 90% estaría contento por no tener visión a medio largo plazo.... pues eso


----------



## ane agurain (25 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Nos movemos en los extremos , por no racionalizar desde un principio. Pero en los órganos decisores siempre ha habido gañanes sin un mínimo de visión estratégica, y se paga de esta manera. Por ejemplo, si yo fuera mecánico de coches cobrando 1200 y de pronto el jefe dice " te subo a 3000" yo estaría preocupado, el 90% estaría contento por no tener visión a medio largo plazo.... pues eso





en este caso ha habido una parte de rebaja tecnológica. si antes una cámara costaba como un BMW ahora cuestan como un Ibiza, por lo que la competencia puede bajar precios a medida que rebaja la amortización de ese coste.

Aún así, hay gente que trabaja todo el mes ahora por 1200 euros poniendo su cámara.


----------



## Namreir (25 Jul 2014)

El M3 de la eurozona se acelera ligeramente hasta en 1,5% interanual.

---------- Post added 25-jul-2014 at 14:27 ----------




sr.anus dijo:


> la burbuja aerea exploto hace años, todavia recuerdo el, pepe vente para iberia. Que vas a vivir como dios..... en cualquier puesto, despues la externalizacion de ciertos servicios, y por ultimo la tercemundizacion de servicios basicos. A ver que creeis que cobran los mecanicos que estan en los hangares



Hay que estar preparado para vivir con 800 euros al mes, mañana nos podria tocar a ti o a mi. 

Hipotecarse puede ser un entierro en vida


----------



## decloban (25 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Y enlazando con el tema de pilotos, parece que el colectivo está presionando para que los drones tengan que ser volados por pilotos profesionales.
> Muchos de los vuelos que se hacen para la administración por pilotos (fotogramétricos, laser, IR, etc.) acabarán siendo realizados por drones y obviamente los pilotos se defenderán con uñas y dientes.



Que hagan una huelga pero no muy larga no sea que sean sustituidos por drones 

Es lo que hay, seguro que todos conocemos sectores donde cada vez más los trabajadores son sustituidos por maquinas. La revolución que estoy viendo de 3 años hacia atrás es espectacular.

No os extrañéis que vuelva a aparecer el ludismo.

---------- Post added 25-jul-2014 at 14:31 ----------




Chila dijo:


> Es usted un maleducado e insoportable.



Pero no el único que suele hacer presencia en este hilo por desgracia. Que menudas semanitas llevamos.


----------



## asador de manteca (25 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> El M3 de la eurozona se acelera ligeramente hasta en 1,5% interanual.
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-jul-2014 at 14:27 ----------
> 
> ...



Con 800 euros se puede vivir decentemente


----------



## decloban (25 Jul 2014)

asador de manteca dijo:


> Con 800 euros se puede vivir decentemente



Yo vivo decentemente sin lujos y sin prácticamente gastos superfluos y gasto mas de 800 € al mes.

No es lo mismo una viuda con casa propia y sin deudas que una pareja con 2 críos. Y ya no hablamos si hay que pagar hipoteca o alquiler.


----------



## asador de manteca (25 Jul 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Yo vivo decentemente sin lujos y sin prácticamente gastos superfluos y gasto mas de 800 € al mes.
> 
> No es lo mismo una viuda con casa propia y sin deudas que una pareja con 2 críos. Y ya no hablamos si hay que pagar hipoteca o alquiler.



Hombre con 800 pavos se puede vivir, me refiero a una persona, pagarse una habitacion comida y le queda para ir al cine teatro o algun capricho, logicamente una familia cn hipoteca y necesidades para crios pues ni de coña


----------



## Tono (25 Jul 2014)

Paso a saludar.

Sólo quería apuntar a los que lleváis SAN en que os fijéis lo que han subido los derechos, ayer un +4% y hoy van por un +4,7%. eso es un indicativo cojonudo.
Y a los Iberdroleros: Citi ha subido el precio objetivo a 6,10... tomaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!
aquí tenemos conga asegurada.

Citi enciende a Iberdrola: le sube el precio objetivo un 13% tras presentar resultados - Noticias de Inversión

y unaspostdatas.

PD1: he pillado a Janus en otra mentira y hasta me la ha colado a mí por tonto. No es verdad que le haya llamado ''burro atado a un poste''. 
Dije que era ''más tonto que un burro atado a un poste''. Siento haber menospreciado a ese digno animal.

PD2, está nublado en las Rías Baixas. Pero aún así he hecho caso de vuestros consejos y llevo puesto el gorro de Iberdrola por si un rayo de sol me da en la cabeza de forma traicionera. Enviaré postal cuando esté un poco más moreno, que estoy como el culo de una monja.

PD3: las BME a punto de los 35, puede ser parada y fonda unos días antes de resultados. Incluso en 35 me pensaría en soltarlas... puede volver a hacer máximos viendo el dinero que mueve la bolsa estos días. Se juntarán el reporte semsstral con los datos provisionales de Julio y podemos llevarnos una grata sorpresa.


----------



## decloban (25 Jul 2014)

asador de manteca dijo:


> una persona,* pagarse una habitacion* comida y le queda para ir al cine teatro o algun capricho, logicamente una familia cn hipoteca y necesidades para crios pues ni de coña



Eso para mi no es vivir decentemente, es subsistir. Tengo familiares no directos que viven así y que quieres que te diga compran los rollos de papel de water de uno en uno para poder comprar la comida de ese día.

---------- Post added 25-jul-2014 at 14:57 ----------

Algunos valores siguen sin poder romper la resistencia de máximos de 52 semanas y otros valores,




EBRO, sin poder superar la MM30.


----------



## javiorz (25 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> PD3: las BME a punto de los 35, puede ser parada y fonda unos días antes de resultados. Incluso en 35 me pensaría en soltarlas... puede volver a hacer máximos viendo el dinero que mueve la bolsa estos días. Se juntarán el reporte semsstral con los datos provisionales de Julio y podemos llevarnos una grata sorpresa.



34.92 y subiendo8:


----------



## ane agurain (25 Jul 2014)

La dirección del PP ha decidido 'pasar' de Podemos


Ebro me queman decloban. riesgo de 15.30


----------



## juanfer (25 Jul 2014)

asador de manteca dijo:


> Con 800 euros se puede vivir decentemente



Sin deudas.


----------



## ane agurain (25 Jul 2014)

yo soy muy fan de esa epoca de la Historia, el ludismo.


----------



## Krim (25 Jul 2014)

Bueno, vamos a ver si el IBEX aprovecha ahora toda la "potencia" que ofrece el SP :XX:


----------



## ane agurain (25 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Bueno, vamos a ver si el IBEX aprovecha ahora toda la "potencia" que ofrece el SP :XX:




parece que ya cae ya cae 

2h por delante


----------



## bertok (25 Jul 2014)




----------



## jopitxujo (25 Jul 2014)

Amazon -11%.


----------



## Krim (25 Jul 2014)

Los cojones caer, los alemanes distribuyendo como locas, los usanos jugando a perforar los 1980, y el trolibex cediendo 20 pipos en plan "de limosna y porque voy de sobrado". Esto ni es caer ni es nada. 

Eso sí, el día más tonto se cascará 300 pipazos abajo y se quedará tan ancho.


----------



## Topongo (25 Jul 2014)

Meanwhile en carbures sigue el guano y rankia con sus paranoias me voy a la playita que hace mu bueno por la Cantabria oriental... 
Lo de los 800 euros... tercermundicializacion...
Lo de las bme genial. .. ando en dudas de que hacer... pero con resultados buenoa se nos pueden ir maximos históricos sin mayor problema ... buen valor y todo disparado pega lo del mab.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2014)

He estado leyendo los post e iba a escribir "qué asco de foro, se va un tonto y aparece otro" pero veo que están los dos y uno obsesionado conmigo. Para mí que me la quiere chupar y la similitud hacia mí con los burros es que calzan bien de mango. Ahora lo entiendo. Todo tiene que ver con faggots.

Qué asco de imbéciles y metemierda gratuita.


----------



## FranR (25 Jul 2014)

Con 800 no se vive, se sobrevive. Con y sin deudas, seas 1 o 4. Los gastos fijos matan a la clase media, en eso consiste, en que aunque seas lonchafinista pagues hasta la extenuación.

Edit: Yo aporto a una persona cercana 400 mes , sola sin hipoteca y tiene de paga más de esos 800. Solo luz, basura, agua, comunidad...se lleva casi lo que le doy.


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Jul 2014)

Veremos si Ferrovial aguanta los 16, que tanto le ha costado recuperar.


----------



## jopitxujo (25 Jul 2014)

Me está tentando Amazon con la rebaja de hoy...ienso:


----------



## decloban (25 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Ebro me queman decloban. riesgo de 15.30



Realmente en 15,44 como cierre por debajo seguramente dejare de pensar en abrir cortos para abrirlos de verdad.

GAM me dio señal ayer de entrada pero a no ser final de semana no compre en apertura, veremos como cierra e igual entramos el lunes en apertura y a mercado.


----------



## mpbk (25 Jul 2014)

que sesion divertida ibex eh?

ya os e dixo k estaba en resistencia y asi cerrará...la semana que viene a ver que pasa


----------



## Adicto (25 Jul 2014)

Porque cae tanto? Que ha salido publicado?

P.d.: vale, baja por los especuladores a corto.


----------



## ponzi (25 Jul 2014)

Janus dijo:


> He estado leyendo los post e iba a escribir "qué asco de foro, se va un tonto y aparece otro" pero veo que están los dos y uno obsesionado conmigo. Para mí que me la quiere chupar y la similitud hacia mí con los burros es que calzan bien de mango. Ahora lo entiendo. Todo tiene que ver con faggots.
> 
> Qué asco de imbéciles y metemierda gratuita.



No hay mayor desprecio que no hacer aprecio señor Janus.Juzgar tu trayectoria por dos valores después de los éxitos con first solar o Gamesa creo que es ser demasiado inconsciente.A mi me gusta el debate con datos, ademas que es algo enriquecedor. Por ejemplo desde que las carboneras no generan caja creo que no hay que estar dentro aunque también opino que esta situación será solo temporal como pasa en imtech, son valores muy complicados y no deberían ponderar demasiado en ninguna cartera. Yo si digo algún valor me gusta que me den estopa, mas que nada porque 10 cabezas piensan mas que una. Si os fijais en casi todas las gestoras suelen tener a mas de un gestor y tiene su lógica. Por cierto a ver si claca y pollastre nos deleitan mas con sus visitas, que se hacen rogar demasiado

---------- Post added 25-jul-2014 at 16:27 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Y como tema anecdótico. ¿que pasa con los drones en el Reino de Ejjjpaña? Pues que está prohibido su uso si no es méramente recreacional y en todos los casos el uso en núcleo urbanos.
> 
> http://www.ecestaticos.com/file/fb4b6837afde026acdf41a1be1fd7f16/1397052934.pdf
> 
> ...



Yo pienso igual aunque creo que el tema burocrático se salvara con unos cuantos billetes en el lugar oportuno.Lo que he querido decir de amazon es que no me pondría largo pero mucho menos corto, yo creo que tienen un importante moat y ademas que EA difícilmente replicable por un tema de economías de escala


----------



## h2o ras (25 Jul 2014)

mpbk ignore


----------



## Durmiente (25 Jul 2014)

Llama la atención lo rápido que están haciendo subir al Ibex este par de días. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300

---------- Post added 25-jul-2014 at 16:30 ----------

Por mi estupendo claro

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## mpbk (25 Jul 2014)

h2o ras dijo:


> mpbk ignore



otro más nooooooooooooooooo


jajaj al final hablaré solo


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2014)

Janus dijo:


> He estado leyendo los post e iba a escribir "qué asco de foro, se va un tonto y aparece otro" pero veo que están los dos y uno obsesionado conmigo. Para mí que me la quiere chupar y la similitud hacia mí con los burros es que calzan bien de mango. Ahora lo entiendo. Todo tiene que ver con faggots.
> 
> Qué asco de imbéciles y metemierda gratuita.



Bueno señores, llega el momento de cerrar un ciclo. Sin ningún reparo, porque lo pienso, digo que este hilo sigue teniendo abundancia de posts de calidad. Pero tiene un pero grande, ella siendo fagocitado por unos poquitos impresentables que generan el problema de tener que leer mucha mierda desagradable para desgranar la esencia de calidad y bienintencionada de muchos de vosotros.

Yo no voy a dedicar mi tiempo a alegrar la miserable vida de quien no lo merece. Por eso, cojo mis bártulos y me voy por el mismo sitio por el que vine sin volver a leer el hilo porque me desagrada mucho la mierda que espetan las malas personas, en esencia malas personas. Pero antes, a muchos os doy un GRACIAS de los buenos, de los que no quedan contabilizados en el contador, como tiene que ser.

Como soy como soy, acabo como me pide el cuerpo.

"se te ve picado. Jódete".


----------



## FranR (25 Jul 2014)

Lo mismo la motivación de las gallolas es que la peña que aporta GRATIS abandonen el hilo.

Por cierto. A1 casi ajustado al tick, de momento


----------



## ponzi (25 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> pues eso puta ama, que tus amiguetes quiere que me disculpe, vayan esperando.



A usted no le han enseñado el refrán español...Allí donde fueres, haz lo que vieres. Este es un hilo cordial donde poco a poco nos vamos conociendo todos, por favor sea usted un poco mas respetuoso que nuestra percata tiene muchos seguidores.A mi no me gusta ignorar a nadie mpbk pero tampoco me gusta escuchar insultos gratuitos


----------



## Durmiente (25 Jul 2014)

Sinceramente janus, considero que supondrá una GRAN PERDIDA para el hilo.

Mira por si puedes Mas adelante reconsiderar tu decisión. Algunos te lo agradeceríamos de corazón. 

También te recomiendo el ignore. 

De todas formas desearte lo mejor. 

Un amigo. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Jul 2014)

Janus, como ha dicho Durmiente, voy a sentir mucho su marcha.
Le he seguido con gran provecho para mí. Muchas gracias.
Si, en algún momento, reconsidera su salida, será muy bienvenido.


----------



## Krim (25 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Sinceramente janus, considero que supondrá una GRAN PERDIDA para el hilo.
> 
> Mira por si puedes Mas adelante reconsiderar tu decisión. Algunos te lo agradeceríamos de corazón.
> 
> ...



Es una pena que este hilo, pese a tener tan grandes foreros, no esté en un foro de verdad, donde reine el respeto entre los foreros, y al que no lo tenga se le de una patada en el culo. La administración de Calopez de todo esto es, de largo, la peor que he visto en la vida. Ya lo he sufrido en muchos otros sitios (de este foro, me refiero), pero la diferencia está en que en este los que perdemos somos los participantes.

A todo esto, la A1 se le atraganta al chicharro patrio.


----------



## FranR (25 Jul 2014)

El Sp dibujando máximos crecientes, atentos a esta onda y al A1 del Ibex

---------- Post added 25-jul-2014 at 16:55 ----------

Rota, por técnico sp a mínimos, nosotros a los 85x


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Jul 2014)

joer el ibex esta muerto........... buen finde a todos


----------



## FranR (25 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> El Sp dibujando máximos crecientes, atentos a esta onda y al A1 del Ibex
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-jul-2014 at 16:55 ----------
> 
> Rota, por técnico sp a mínimos, nosotros a los 85x



Soy el puto amo, The number oNE. me voy pero vuelvo ::


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Jul 2014)

Unas cuantas pozalás de guano para que no olvidemos que somos mortales.


----------



## Krim (25 Jul 2014)

¡¡Muere índice de mierda!!* XDDD

Hoy el nivel de resistencia ha sido GRANDIOSO...vamos a disfrutar el viaje, y en la estación de parada, ya pensaremos.

*Pero mis FER déjalas en paz.


----------



## LCIRPM (25 Jul 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno señores, llega el momento de cerrar un ciclo. Sin ningún reparo, porque lo pienso, digo que este hilo sigue teniendo abundancia de posts de calidad. Pero tiene un pero grande, ella siendo fagocitado por unos poquitos impresentables que generan el problema de tener que leer mucha mierda desagradable para desgranar la esencia de calidad y bienintencionada de muchos de vosotros.
> 
> Yo no voy a dedicar mi tiempo a alegrar la miserable vida de quien no lo merece. Por eso, cojo mis bártulos y me voy por el mismo sitio por el que vine sin volver a leer el hilo porque me desagrada mucho la mierda que espetan las malas personas, en esencia malas personas. Pero antes, a muchos os doy un GRACIAS de los buenos, de los que no quedan contabilizados en el contador, como tiene que ser.
> 
> ...




Si algo hay que agradecer es la participación de quien comparte sus conocimientos, impresiones y tiempo en esta realidad virtual a la que no hay que hacer tanto caso en lo personal. :bla::bla:
Gracias por las plusvis (económicas y de comportamiento bursatil) obtenidas con las solares, gamesas ,fcc,ANR,shorties,,,, incluso por los videos makineros . Y :´( si abandona este barquito.

---------- Post added 25-jul-2014 at 17:21 ----------

No pierdan las costumbre (buenas) que es viernes.

Apuestas al rojo y al verde







Mierda, no puedo subir imágenes ¿purqué?

http://38.******************/f9ea6bd57e8461a72bc3a85c80b9f233/tumblr_n96ofl6oYG1sjz7a3o1_1280.jpg


----------



## ... (25 Jul 2014)

Janus, esperemos que reconsideres tu decisión.

El aburrido se buscará otro perro al que ladrar pero nosotros nos quedaremos sin su sapiencia. No es justo :


Edit: mpbk, calla un rato ya, plasta!


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2014)

el cruce de macd al alza va a falla , solo queda una o dos sesiones pa coger altura en el estocastico y guanazo que te crio ienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Jul 2014)

Pepino dejese de memeces y utilice la rueda del raton. Ademas si la cosa se esta poniendo interesante...

subir fotos a internet

Hay algo mejor que un verano, de vacaciones, con guano bursátil y en liquidez mientras leemos burbuja :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2014)

janus chaval , siempre se van los mejores y tu eras de los mejores troles que he tenido el honor de leer , buenas noches y buena suerte :rolleye:


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Jul 2014)

otra baja más no ....... nooooooo
reconsidera la decisión hombre, como siempre te deseo lo mejor


----------



## LCIRPM (25 Jul 2014)

Viernes en máximos y sin boobs, el troleo acaba con las buenas costumbres

Buen fin de semana, gasten las plusvis en cervecitas frescas, que el sol pega de lo lindo.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (25 Jul 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Viernes en máximos y sin boobs, el troleo acaba con las buenas costumbres
> 
> Buen fin de semana, gasten las plusvis en cervecitas frescas, que el sol pega de lo lindo.


----------



## bertok (25 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el cruce de macd al alza va a falla , solo queda una o dos sesiones pa coger altura en el estocastico y guanazo que te crio ienso:



ponte largo, cabrón ::::::

---------- Post added 25-jul-2014 at 16:05 ----------

Viernes colorao


----------



## Mr. Blonde (25 Jul 2014)

*pero qué cohone ha pasado esta semana !!!*


*go the beaaach (a ver si distendemos un poco)*


[YOUTUBE]MWqxPtV2NTo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Topongo (25 Jul 2014)

Pues como ya he puesto anteriormente en mis post recientes gracias janus por el tema prisa bien visto y con antelación. También entre en carbón y sali escaldado, no mucho, pero algo aprendido.
También te animaría a que siguieses como a cualquiera que escribe aqui ( con respeto).

Y tono please deja de hacer de mpbk que serías otro al que me jodería dejar de leer pero últimamente te tas sobrando.
Buen finde a todos.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (25 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


>



Guarden las hachas de guerra y tomemos una pinta ...yo pongo la música, que otros traigan las mujeres

[YOUTUBE]0QdbeM2JWYE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Topongo (25 Jul 2014)

Alguna alma caritativa me dice como ha cerrado bme ANTES de subasta?
Eng costandole el 25 , era esperable y no entiendo bien la colleja a fer alguna noticia? O sin mas?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (25 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Guarden las hachas de guerra y tomemos una pinta ...yo pongo la música, que otros traigan las mujeres
> 
> [YOUTUBE]0QdbeM2JWYE[/YOUTUBE]



Imtech, se termino el fuel, veremos las proximas sesiones.


----------



## Durmiente (25 Jul 2014)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Con 800€ solo se debería pensar en cómo salir de allí y emprender; alternativamente, se debería buscar la huida del sistema o la revolución.



Depende de dónde estés viviendo y cuáles sean las circunstancias.

Con 600€ una persona sola, en ciertas circunstancias, puede vivir. Sin excesivo problema.


----------



## bertok (25 Jul 2014)

Ciudad mediana, con costa, casa pagada, con 1.000 napos vives bien.

Hay quién trabaja en trabajos que detesta para pagar cosas que no necesita .... entonces sí que estás jodido.


----------



## Chila (25 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Depende de dónde estés viviendo y cuáles sean las circunstancias.
> 
> Con 600€ una persona sola, en ciertas circunstancias, puede vivir. Sin excesivo problema.



Sin vivienda pagada, no.


----------



## Durmiente (25 Jul 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Sin vivienda pagada, no.



Si. Creo que sería muy difícil. El caso que conozco tiene la vivienda pagada. Ahora está viviendo de lo que le pasan unos familiares, unos 425€, a la espera de la Renta de insercción (o algo así).


----------



## Topongo (25 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Si. Creo que sería muy difícil. El caso que conozco tiene la vivienda pagada. Ahora está viviendo de lo que le pasan unos familiares, unos 425€, a la espera de la Renta de insercción (o algo así).



Que se venga pa Euskadi y se ponga un turbante que le pagamos hasta las vacaciones

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=555579

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (25 Jul 2014)

a
Un estudio de la NASA advierte sobre el colapso de la civilización (en pocos años) - Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida

---------- Post added 25-jul-2014 at 11:11 ----------

ahora en serio:
Shorts destroyed : Risks of betting on a bubble bursting
Yesterday saw explosive ramps in some of the market's
most widely shorted stocks.

cuando aparece esto en prensa..

---------- Post added 25-jul-2014 at 11:17 ----------

y un MUY buen artículo. 
blogs.elconfidencial.com/alma-corazon-vida/tribuna/2014-07-25/quise-denunciar-el-peor-problema-de-las-empresas-pero-no-pude-hasta-que_167588/


----------



## Tono (25 Jul 2014)

Llego de la playa y me encuentro con este follón. :ouch:

Primero la bolsa.



Topongo dijo:


> Alguna alma caritativa me dice como ha cerrado bme ANTES de subasta?
> Eng costandole el 25 , era esperable y no entiendo bien la colleja a fer alguna noticia? O sin mas?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Caídas en FER e IBER. Supogo que ha influído el hecho de que hoy empezaban a cotizar las nuevas acciones de ambos, las canjeadas por derechos. 
Los que compraron predividendo con esa intención han vendido (y no han hecho mal negocio esperando al canje)

.....................................................................



Janus dijo:


> Bueno señores, llega el momento de cerrar un ciclo. Sin ningún reparo, porque lo pienso, digo que este hilo sigue teniendo abundancia de posts de calidad. Pero tiene un pero grande, ella siendo fagocitado por unos poquitos impresentables que generan el problema de tener que leer mucha mierda desagradable para desgranar la esencia de calidad y bienintencionada de muchos de vosotros.
> 
> Yo no voy a dedicar mi tiempo a alegrar la miserable vida de quien no lo merece. Por eso, cojo mis bártulos y me voy por el mismo sitio por el que vine sin volver a leer el hilo porque me desagrada mucho la mierda que espetan las malas personas, en esencia malas personas. Pero antes, a muchos os doy un GRACIAS de los buenos, de los que no quedan contabilizados en el contador, como tiene que ser.
> 
> ...





Janus reconsidere su postura y no sea infantil, coño, que parece que nacimos ayer.
No debió introducir en este hilo una discusión que mantuvimos en otro que abrió usted en el general. No es culpa mía que haya hecho eso, yo nunca le he insultado aquí en el HVEI, jamás... fue usted el que me insultó y provocó todo esto. Puede leer hacia atrás y comprobarlo. 

De cualquier manera... 
- yo le llamo charlatán de feria y tonto (en castellano)...
- y usted a mí imbécil metemierda y maricón (castellano e inglés)

Pues ya está, no es tan grave. Nos hemos comportado como dos parvulitos que se pelean en el patio del colegio (de hecho se llaman cosas bastante peores los niños de hoy en día)

A lo mejor, que es lo que sospecho, la cosa no va conmigo y es porque varios foreros han dado a entender alegremente que se le va la pinza porque tiene usted alguna adicción a determinadas sustancias psicotrópicas... aquí ya no me meto. En este caso sí me parece que se ha cruzado un límite razonable. 
Jamás se me ocurriría decir algo así de alguien públicamente aunque lo conociera personalmente y supiera que las toma. En ese caso serían ellos los que deben darle explicaciones.


Me disculpo con Janus y se acabó por mi parte. Espero que recapacite Mr Pepino.

Por unos días no posteo más...
...Leer, intentaré no leer... la madre que parió a los smart phones y quien los inventó. inocho:
Al llevar el foro en el bolsillo no puedes evitar echar una ojeadita en la playa o en las terrazas y anda que no sobran boobs para admirar por todos los lados (con las gafas de sol y sin girar la cabeza, por supuesto, que si no mi mujer me la pone derecha de la colleja que me cae) ::


----------



## egarenc (25 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Ciudad mediana, con costa, casa pagada, con 1.000 napos vives bien.
> 
> Hay quién trabaja en trabajos que detesta para pagar cosas que no necesita .... entonces sí que estás jodido.



es más difícil que eso, yo no compararía Cartagena con Mataró por ejemplo, lo que condiciona el poder pasar con 1000€ es el coste de la vida en ese lugar (sur mejor que norte) y sobretodo la situación familiar...en mi situación, iría muy ajustado con ese presupuesto, claro que decir que no se puede es una tonteria, viendo que otros pueden ir sobreviviendo.


----------



## ane agurain (25 Jul 2014)

el GV da a una pareja que alquilen un piso y cumpla requisitos, 420 euros para el alquiler y 1200-1500 dependiendo de otros factores como RGI.


----------



## bertok (25 Jul 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> es más difícil que eso, yo no compararía Cartagena con Mataró por ejemplo, lo que condiciona el poder pasar con 1000€ es el coste de la vida en ese lugar (sur mejor que norte) y sobretodo la situación familiar...en mi situación, iría muy ajustado con ese presupuesto, claro que decir que no se puede es una tonteria, viendo que otros pueden ir sobreviviendo.



hombre, picha brava con 4 retoños ya te digo que muy malamente ::::::

El coste inmo es lo que arruina familias y negocios.

---------- Post added 25-jul-2014 at 17:27 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Sin deudas y sin darse demasiados lujos una persona puede vivir con 400-600 al mes, eso si lonchafineando y sin ningun imprevisto.Con 200-400 mas cubres hipoteticos imprevistos pero olvidate de tener coche propio,de caprichos,de cenar fuera o de pegarte viajes. *Menuda tragicomedia trabajar en algo que no te gusta por mantener algo que no necesitas y que encima ni usas porque no tienes tiempo libre*



familiarmente conocido como *consumismo* ::::::


----------



## sr.anus (25 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El coste inmo es lo que arruina familias y negocios.
> :







resumen de españa en pocas palabras. 

p.d viernes


----------



## ponzi (25 Jul 2014)

Tono su post le honra,para reconocer de verdad a un señor no hay que fijarse en sus aciertos si no que hace cuando se equivoca.Reconocer un error y tender la mano es algo que ya dice bastante de la persona, es un acto de humildad.Espero seguir leyendos a los dos a uno con sus ferr y sus gorros de ibe y a otro con sus aventuras americanas.Si todos fuesemos o pensasemos igual no creeis que el mundo seria demasiado aburrido?


----------



## egarenc (25 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Tono su post le honra,para reconocer de verdad a un señor no hay que fijarse en sus aciertos si no que hace cuando se equivoca.Reconocer un error y tender la mano es algo que ya dice bastante de la persona, es un acto de humildad.Espero seguir leyendos a los dos a uno con sus ferr y sus gorros de ibe y a otro con sus aventuras americanas.Si todos fuesemos o pensasemos igual no creeis que el mundo seria demasiado aburrido?



aprovechando que estás por aquí. Me he hecho un pequeño excel para hacer un primer análisis de empresas considerando algunos ratios sencillos (un primer filtro, vamos!), se los canto y me dice si me dejo algo importante:
Deuda/Ebitda, Ev/Ebitda, %incremento BPA 5 años, Per medio 3 años, Precio a activos, ROCE.

Gracias!!!


----------



## FranR (25 Jul 2014)

Seguramente el enfado de Janus es conmigo, que fui el que dijo lo de que se había fumado cuando se escribió lo de la numerología ¿ No Janus?

Lo siento no lo diré más , pero pasame un poco que parece bueno.

Disculparse para pasar a decir que empezó el otro , pero que no pasa nada, para luego lanzar la piedra al tejado de otro (yo, en este caso), es de mentes infantiles. De verdad , tómese unos días y reconsidere su posición. Una persona puede equivocarse, si ya se lo dice la mayoría debe recapacitar.

Un saludo y buenas vacaciones.


----------



## egarenc (25 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> hombre, picha brava con 4 retoños ya te digo que muy malamente ::::::
> 
> El coste inmo es lo que arruina familias y negocios.
> 
> ...



a este le iba a hacer vivir yo con 1000€
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ia-millonaria-no-regularizada-extranjero.html


----------



## ane agurain (25 Jul 2014)

El Pollo Loco revoluciona Wall Street y sube un 30% en su debut bursátil - elEconomista.es


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (25 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> El Pollo Loco revoluciona Wall Street y sube un 30% en su debut bursátil - elEconomista.es









tu ya sabes....


----------



## FranR (25 Jul 2014)

Bueno con esto cierro el tema, que no quise empezar el otro día por no enmarañar más la cosa. Pero este tipejo, que ahora dice "uy la que se ha liado" "yo no me meto con nadie"... hoy me ha vuelto a meter por medio tirando la piedra y escondiendo la mano....



En sus extractos de post abajo esta clarito a quien o quienes se refiere ¿verdad? Pues se refiere a gente que GRATIS ponemos nuestro trabajo, humilde, durante los cuatro últimos años, mensajes de "fakes" que normalmente tienen entre 10 y 15 thanks, por lo que se supone que son apreciados. Fakes que unos días no funcionan y hoy clavan los niveles.

Y yo no recuerdo ninguna provocación por parte de los que trabajamos con niveles, que no somos solo dos o tres, lo único que damos nuestra visión sin dar ningún tipo de consejo, como cualquier otro, desde otro punto de vista. (vamos como cualquiera).


por ejemplo:





Tono dijo:


> .....
> En el hilo hay foreros 'normales' con su familia a la que a veces citan, sus bromitas, su carterita de valores y sus angustias por perder los ahorros que tanto cuesta ganar. Las típicas gacelas que hacemos lo que podemos y con un simple dividendo somos felices.
> 
> Y luego hay foreros más 'extraños' que hablan de niveles y forma de calcularlos, algoritmias sólo por ellos conocidas,..............
> ...






Tono dijo:


> un momento... me parece estar oyendo unos rugiditos de dolor de osos de pacotilla en la distancia... o *serán ratas*... vete tú a saber... a mi edad el oído ya no anda muy fino :rolleye:
> 
> 
> Sean buenas personas, no se dejen embaucar por charlatanes de* 'niveles' fake,* y disfruten de las plusvalías que dan las buenas empresas.
> ...


----------



## bertok (25 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Bueno con esto cierro el tema, que no quise empezar el otro día por no enmarañar más la cosa. Pero este tipejo, que ahora dice "uy la que se ha liado" "yo no me meto con nadie"... hoy me ha vuelto a meter por medio tirando la piedra y escondiendo la mano....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pásese por la CdC o dígame por privado su nick allí ::::::


----------



## atman (25 Jul 2014)

No había leído el post de Tono porque, como dije, lo tengo en el ignore, pero lo he visto en el post de FranR. Y creo que no lo dice por usted, Fran, lo dice por mí. El tío es tan miserable que ahora trata de malmeter entre Janus y yo. Tomando por literal una frase mía que, como la que usted cita, tiene el sentido que tiene. 

Queridísimo Tono, que sepa, que por mucho que lo intente no va usted a conseguir malmeter entre Janus y yo. En lugar de eso, se retrata usted... Dice que usted es como es... bien, en eso tiene razón, usted es como es... lo que no tengo claro es si lo que usted "cree" que es, coincide con lo que los demás vemos...

Yo tambien zanjo el tema aquí.


----------



## ane agurain (25 Jul 2014)

ruego, POR FAVOR, ENCARECIDAMENTE, que no se postee más mierda en este hilo.

Ruego a mpbk que abra un hilo en la papelera, para echarnos todos mierda ahí. Ya nos ponemos luego la careta con la sonrisa aquí.


----------



## ponzi (25 Jul 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> aprovechando que estás por aquí. Me he hecho un pequeño excel para hacer un primer análisis de empresas considerando algunos ratios sencillos (un primer filtro, vamos!), se los canto y me dice si me dejo algo importante:
> Deuda/Ebitda, Ev/Ebitda, %incremento BPA 5 años, Per medio 3 años, Precio a activos, ROCE.
> 
> Gracias!!!



La verdad q esta muy bien, no sabria q mas enseñarte me estas superando.Quizas añadiria el juego del flujo de caja mas las recompras de acciones,the cash is the power.Flujo de caja operativo menos capex, pero ojo a veces en el capex esta el de mantenimiento y expansion, la clave es intentar quedarse solo con el de mantenimiento, no siempre lo dicen en la memoria,cuando el capex suba sin razon aparente es que se suele estar invirtiendo mas en el negocio.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (25 Jul 2014)




----------



## ane agurain (25 Jul 2014)

decloban
si el lunes los indicadores diarios siguen torciendose, me iré. en semanales tenemos espejo, con las manos fuertes comprando, es buena seña, dARSE HEMOAL Y AGUANTAR....pero un posible hch







desde luego, he mirado y perder 15,40 con un filtro es cortos. si pongo stop en 15,40 palmo 4%, asumible.

la duda es, que como las semanas que vienen serán malas, los defensivos, alimentación y autopas pueden rebotar...

no sé


cuándo presenta resultados?
Te importaria ponerme 2 sectores en Mansfield? Alimentación e Inmobiliarias





Por cierto que colonial trinca realia


----------



## bertok (25 Jul 2014)




----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Jul 2014)

Bonita sesión usana, creo que nuestro bilbaino de pro estará contento con esta si, buena caza. Y lo que puede quedar.

También creo que de ver unas próximas sesiones bien rojas, estas se delataran con caídas significativas en compañías como WFC, que yo se por lo que lo digo. Espero que Tono sin nada de Tino no me acuse de maguferia...

Lo dijo ayer Obama, es trabajo de los inversores fijar si los mercados están o no sobrevalorados. Yo no estoy corto, pero tampoco largo. Estoy en modo espera.

@Bertok, ahora entiendo tu amor por la trinchera, no estaba mal acompañado :


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (25 Jul 2014)

Prisa, en quiebra: Caixabank, Telefónica y Santander entran hoy en su accionariado para resucitarla

Prisa, en quiebra: Caixabank, Telefónica y Santander entran hoy en su accionariado para salvarla

Mas dilucion a la vista...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Jul 2014)

Me ha quedado muy bearish mi mensaje, cuando en el peor de los casos, creo que habría caídas del orden del 20%.


----------



## egarenc (25 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> La verdad q esta muy bien, no sabria q mas enseñarte me estas superando.Quizas añadiria el juego del flujo de caja mas las recompras de acciones,the cash is the power.Flujo de caja operativo menos capex, pero ojo a veces en el capex esta el de mantenimiento y expansion, la clave es intentar quedarse solo con el de mantenimiento, no siempre lo dicen en la memoria,cuando el capex suba sin razon aparente es que se suele estar invirtiendo mas en el negocio.



jeje, ya me gustaría saber 1/100 parte que lo que ud., pero bueno, de momento, y quitando a nuestra querida Imtech, voy a lo + o - seguro. 

Por cierto, gracias por la recomendación!!!!


----------



## mpbk (25 Jul 2014)

hora de comprar


----------



## ponzi (25 Jul 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> jeje, ya me gustaría saber 1/100 parte que lo que ud., pero bueno, de momento, y quitando a nuestra querida Imtech, voy a lo + o - seguro.
> 
> Por cierto, gracias por la recomendación!!!!



Aunque termine siendo exitosa la reestructuración de imtech, el timing no ha sido el correcto.

A veces hay que releerse 50000 veces la misma frase

"Si arriesgas algo que es importante para ti por algo que no lo es , terminaras haciendo un mal negocio" Warren Buffet.


----------



## asador de manteca (25 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Que se venga pa Euskadi y se ponga un turbante que le pagamos hasta las vacaciones
> 
> Más derechos para los inmis. Los que cobran la RGI podrán salir de Euskadi de vacaciones 30 días - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Don topongo, no sabía que fueras vasco también, me alegro.
solo comentar que no existen ayudas en euskadi especiales para gente con turbante


----------



## ponzi (25 Jul 2014)

Ciclos de Kondratieff

Yo si que creo que vamos a entrar en un periodo inflacionista, pero no se cuando,seguramente en algún punto entre 2015-2020. Ademas es justamente ahora cuando se están empezando a generalizar el uso de robots, drones, tecnología y biotecnologia


----------



## Namreir (25 Jul 2014)

asador de manteca dijo:


> Don topongo, no sabía que fueras vasco también, me alegro.
> solo comentar que no existen ayudas en euskadi especiales para gente con turbante



Estan pelin alterados nuestros conforeros vascos, y solo por que Mohamed se saca 800 en la RGI otros 800 trabajando en negro y luegro se monta ubas vacaciones en marruecos a gastos pagados que ya las quisiese el borbon.

---------- Post added 25-jul-2014 at 22:09 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> hora de comprar



Cuidado!!!!! El lunes hay crash bursatil.


----------



## egarenc (25 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Aunque termine siendo exitosa la reestructuración de imtech, el timing no ha sido el correcto.
> 
> A veces hay que releerse 50000 veces la misma frase
> 
> "Si arriesgas algo que es importante para ti por algo que no lo es , terminaras haciendo un mal negocio" Warren Buffet.



yo con Imtech aprendí la lección de no entrar en una empresa tan imprevisible, el -40% en un día creo que fue, me llegó al corazón :


----------



## juanfer (25 Jul 2014)

He abierto un post sobre una tasa que me ha cobrado el tesoro en mi cuenta corriente.

Resulta que ahora estoy 100% en liquidez ha venido pandoro, en forma de tasa.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=555785

He visto un apunte en mi cuenta que pone tasas tesoro 2014


----------



## ane agurain (25 Jul 2014)

asador de manteca dijo:


> Don topongo, no sabía que fueras vasco también, me alegro.
> solo comentar que no existen ayudas en euskadi especiales para gente con turbante



solo comentar que eso no es cierto



sabes lo que son las casas de acogida de las diputaciones, y los sueldos que tienen los chavales hasta los 23 años y luego hasta los 30?



Spoiler



Dato 1: Euskadi es la comunidad autonómica con mas jóvenes Magrebíes de toda España. De hecho otras comunidades como la Rioja no tiene un Centro Tutelado siquiera.

Dato 2: El 55% de los crímenes en Bilbao en el 2010 (y casi el 90% de las violaciones denunciadas y el 100% de las agresiones homofobas) fueron cometido por jóvenes Magrebíes.

Dato 3: El coste por cada joven Magrebí en los Centros de Acogida es de entorno a los 4.500 Euros al mes (sin incluir dietas y otro varios).

Dato 4: El mismo Informe del Ararteko fija la llegada anual de menores Magrebíes al País Vasco entorno a los 1.950 y sitúa población de jóvenes Magrebíes (entre 18-29 años) actual en el País Vasco entorno a los 7.000 estimando que esta población de Jóvenes Magrebíes entre 18-29 años (sin contar a los menores) alcanzará en Euskadi entorno a los 15.000-20.000 en tan solo unos años.

Dato 5: La nueva ayuda que el Gobierno Vasco ha diseñado (y ´´pospuesto solo de momento hasta tener el presupuesto´´ según palabra de la socialista Genma Zabaleta) para los Jóvenes Magrebíes una vez cumplen 18 años ayuda consta de 640 a los hay que añadir otros 250 euros del complemento de vivienda con lo que un joven Magrebí de 18 años percibirá casi 1.000 euros

Dato 6: Las ayudas se activa tan pronto como el joven Magrebí abandona el Centro de acogida a los 18 años y está garantizada hasta los 27 años !

Dato 7: El Gobierno central no piensa obligar a otras Comunidades a cumplir la ley y que creen Centros de Acogida mientras que Gobierno Vasco del PSE considera que , en palabras de su Portavoz: ¨Los menores Magrebíes que llegan al País Vasco constituyen una verdadera oportunidad¨ percibiendo la introducción de cuotas por autonomía como ¨Una medida propia de la ultraderecha¨ (Sic).

Dato 8: Sin contar con el nuevo sueldo social diseñado por el Gobierno del PSE, las Diputaciones se gastan en el mantenimiento de esto jóvenes MAS DE 60 MILLONES DE EUROS ANUALES (es decir 10.000 millones de las antiguas pesetas o, lo que es lo mismo, el coste construir un Guggenheim, todos los años). La Diputación de Bizkaia "solo" gasta mas de 30 Millones de Euros por Año en mantenerlos en los Centros y Pisos Tutelados

INSOSTENIBLE.
ALGUNAS FUENTES:
http://www.deia.com/2009/12/13/bizka...utomaticamente
http://www.deia.com/2011/01/29/bizka...an-extranjeros
http://www.elcorreo.com/vizcaya/v/20...-20100327.html
http://www.elconfidencialdigital.com...IdObjeto=27381
http://www.elcorreodigital.com/vizca...ml#comentarios
http://www.elcorreodigital.com/vizca...ml#comentarios
https://ssl4.gipuzkoa.net/castell/bo...103.pdf#Page=1
http://www.elcorreodigital.com/vizca...-20091116.html
http://www.diariovasco.com/20090716/...-20090716.html
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/pais/..._5/Tes?print=1
http://www.diariovasco.com/20091217/...ml#comentarios
http://www.deia.com/2009/12/16/socie...cumplir-los-18
http://www.elcorreo.com/vizcaya/v/20...-20100327.html
http://www.deia.com/2010/03/25/socie...nidad-autonoma
http://www.elcorreo.com/vizcaya/v/20...-20100331.html
http://www.elcorreo.com/vizcaya/v/20...-20100203.html
http://www.elcorreo.com/vizcaya/v/20...-20100822.html


----------



## Durmiente (25 Jul 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> He abierto un post sobre una tasa que me ha cobrado el tesoro en mi cuenta corriente.
> 
> Resulta que ahora estoy 100% en liquidez ha venido pandoro, en forma de tasa.
> 
> ...



Eso suena raro, raro, raro....


----------



## ponzi (25 Jul 2014)

Inflación, empiezan a sonar los tambores de guerra

Cuidado, la inflación ha resucitado - Blogs de Perlas de Kike


----------



## FranR (25 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> solo comentar que eso no es cierto
> 
> 
> 
> sabes lo que son las casas de acogida de las diputaciones, y los sueldos que tienen los* chavales hasta los 23 años y luego hasta los 30*?



Quiero mi carnet joven !!!!

Y una paguica de pre-pubertad








O te doy una yoya. ::


----------



## juanfer (25 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Eso suena raro, raro, raro....



Parece que ha sido un error mio.


----------



## Topongo (25 Jul 2014)

asador de manteca dijo:


> Don topongo, no sabía que fueras vasco también, me alegro.
> solo comentar que no existen ayudas en euskadi especiales para gente con turbante



Mira algun dia y en hilo de pisos en bilbao pondre el caso de una familiar político que su empresa se fue a la mierdase quedo sin nada estuve poniendo pasta y le negaroj la rgi por ser de aqui y con dos niños mientras la moreria pillaba comida en caritas con su ropa de marca y sus smartphones... ahora le va bien de nuevo pero con curro y ayuda nuestra que va devoviendo

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ladrillófilo (25 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Inflación, empiezan a sonar los tambores de guerra
> 
> Cuidado, la inflación ha resucitado - Blogs de Perlas de Kike



Si esto es cierto, espero que tengáis ya vuestras provisiones de metales preciosos, habrá tiempo pero empieza la cuenta atrás para el reventón de la burbuja de bonos estatal mundial...


----------



## bertok (25 Jul 2014)

Son 7 horas que os pueden cambiar la vida. El original cuesta 80 pavos ::::::

Food for thought, enjoy it !!!

[YOUTUBE]5iCf8J__S_4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## asador de manteca (25 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Mira algun dia y en hilo de pisos en bilbao pondre el caso de una familiar político que su empresa se fue a la mierdase quedo sin nada estuve poniendo pasta y le negaroj la rgi por ser de aqui y con dos niños mientras la moreria pillaba comida en caritas con su ropa de marca y sus smartphones... ahora le va bien de nuevo pero con curro y ayuda nuestra que va devoviendo
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Topongo, no dudo de tu palabra. Conozco bien el tema.
Te aseguro, y te apuesto lo que quieras perder, que NO le pueden denegar la rgi por ser de "aquí" , es algo que he escuchado a más gente pero es incorrecto, es más , la rgi se trata de un derecho subjetivo con pleno derecho a quien cumple sus condiciones y no limitado a presupuestos generales.
Resumido; si cumples las condiciones te las dan sī o sí, y si no tienen dinero lo sacan de donde sea que ya se lo explica el juez


----------



## Topongo (25 Jul 2014)

asador de manteca dijo:


> Topongo, no dudo de tu palabra. Conozco bien el tema.
> Te aseguro, y te apuesto lo que quieras perder, que NO le pueden denegar la rgi por ser de "aquí" , es algo que he escuchado a más gente pero es incorrecto, es más , la rgi se trata de un derecho subjetivo con pleno derecho a quien cumple sus condiciones y no limitado a presupuestos generales.
> Resumido; si cumples las condiciones te las dan sī o sí, y si no tienen dinero lo sacan de donde sea que ya se lo explica el juez



Si tu familia tiene aunque tu no y ni hables con ellos eso no existe
Mira ando escaquandome para escribir que ando de copeo con topomga si mr acuerdo el lunes explico el caso en el otro hilo.
Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Durmiente (25 Jul 2014)

asador de manteca dijo:


> Topongo, no dudo de tu palabra. Conozco bien el tema.
> Te aseguro, y te apuesto lo que quieras perder, que NO le pueden denegar la rgi por ser de "aquí" , es algo que he escuchado a más gente pero es incorrecto, es más , la rgi se trata de un derecho subjetivo con pleno derecho a quien cumple sus condiciones y no limitado a presupuestos generales.
> Resumido; si cumples las condiciones te las dan sī o sí, y si no tienen dinero lo sacan de donde sea que ya se lo explica el juez



En Madrid tengo entendido que las conceden pero llegan un año después. 
En Andalucía como mínimo 7 - 8 meses espera

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Namreir (26 Jul 2014)

asador de manteca dijo:


> Topongo, no dudo de tu palabra. Conozco bien el tema.
> Te aseguro, y te apuesto lo que quieras perder, que NO le pueden denegar la rgi por ser de "aquí" , es algo que he escuchado a más gente pero es incorrecto, es más , la rgi se trata de un derecho subjetivo con pleno derecho a quien cumple sus condiciones y no limitado a presupuestos generales.
> Resumido; si cumples las condiciones te las dan sī o sí, y si no tienen dinero lo sacan de donde sea que ya se lo explica el juez



Topongo se refiere a que los vasquitos dificilmente podran cumplir las condiciones de la rgi si se quedan con ama y aita hasta los 38, y cuando vienen mal dadas amatxu les plancha los calzocillos y les proporciona una camita donde guarecerse del frio.


----------



## decloban (26 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> decloban
> si el lunes los indicadores diarios siguen torciendose, me iré. en semanales tenemos espejo, con las manos fuertes comprando, es buena seña, dARSE HEMOAL Y AGUANTAR....pero un posible hch
> 
> desde luego, he mirado y perder 15,40 con un filtro es cortos. si pongo stop en 15,40 palmo 4%, asumible.
> ...



Acabo de llegar a casa así que si te parece bien, respondo durante sábado por pm.

Por pm por dos motivos. Primero porque me niego a generar mas contenido en este foro para la mierda de trabajo por parte del admin que hace por mantener la calidad del mismo y el pasotismo en solucionar los bugs del foro.

Segundo por que paso que el individuo pueda leer mis análisis sean acertados o no, no sea que gracias a ellos pueda evitar la pillada que le espera.


----------



## Chila (26 Jul 2014)

Ah, entonces con 600 euros se puede malvivir.
Y con menos.
En mi casa con 2000 entre dos iriamos justisimos: hipoteca, coles, comer...

---------- Post added 26-jul-2014 at 01:28 ----------

Ps: un crack Jordi Pujol.
Y aun se creera que cuela..


----------



## Durmiente (26 Jul 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Ah, entonces con 600 euros se puede malvivir.
> Y con menos.
> En mi casa con 2000 entre dos iriamos justisimos: hipoteca, coles, comer...
> 
> ...



Y en mi casa ... con 2000 no creo que pudiesemos. Ni me lo quiero imaginar.

Somos 4 (sin hipoteca). 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300

---------- Post added 26-jul-2014 at 05:01 ----------

Amazon y Visa hunden a Wall Street 

Para la nota completa: 
http://es.investing.com/news/notici...res/amazon-y-visa-hunden-a-wall-street-230102 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Tono (26 Jul 2014)

Buenos días.
Yo de vacaciones y soy el más madrugador. Paseíto por el borde de la costa precioso me he dado antes del desayuno. La belleza de las Rías Baixas en donde se ha respetado el litoral en estado puro es incomparable.
Por alusiones y sin ánimo de echar más leña al fuego.



atman dijo:


> No había leído el post de Tono porque, como dije, lo tengo en el ignore, pero lo he visto en el post de FranR. Y creo que no lo dice por usted, Fran, lo dice por mí. El tío es tan miserable que ahora trata de malmeter entre Janus y yo. Tomando por literal una frase mía que, como la que usted cita, tiene el sentido que tiene.
> 
> Queridísimo Tono, que sepa, que por mucho que lo intente no va usted a conseguir malmeter entre Janus y yo. En lugar de eso, se retrata usted... Dice que usted es como es... bien, en eso tiene razón, usted es como es... lo que no tengo claro es si lo que usted "cree" que es, coincide con lo que los demás vemos...
> 
> Yo tambien zanjo el tema aquí.



Efectivamente, la gente vemos cosas de los demás que ellos no ven.

Por lo tanto piense si cuando dijo de Janus que disculpaba su chorrada sobre los números primos porque podía ser el resultado de un escarceo con psicotrópicos... (para defenderlo de mí que sólo lo llamaba charlatán y profeta)
...piense, si eso no pudo acabar de hundirlo. Medítelo.

las cosas no son como se escriben, si no como se leen

y lo mismo digo de Fran (y alguno más que no recuerdo)

en cualquier caso en vez de atacarme a mí, creo que pedir perdón a Janus por si esas palabras pudieran haberlo tocado tampoco estaría de más (y que yo lo insinúe tampoco es tirar mierda sobre nadie)

De Janus no espero disculpas aunque yo se las reitero. Tiene su amor propio y es difícil que dé su brazo a torcer. Sólo le pido que reconsidere su postura de irse...y ya va ser ésta la última vez que lo cite.

Recuerdo a gente que dijo en este hilo que tenía más de 100000€ metidos en el carbón y ya perdía un 40%, no me imagino lo que puede estar perdiendo ahora si no ha vendido todavía. Y hay más gente que comentó haberse quedado pillada.

Perder un nick en un foro, o irse de él, no es ninguna cosa tan terrible, más bien es una chorrada. Será por foros o porque no puedes crearte otro nick.:rolleye: 
Terrible es haber metido 100000€ en el carbón hace meses. Eso sí es duro y afecta a tu vida personal (espero y deseo que no haya significado la ruina para esa persona)

Que Janus dijera que siente haber aconsejado el carbón a aquella gente que lo pueda estar pasando mal, sería un signo de que al menos le afecta un poquito, sólo un poquito, el daño que inconscientemente y con la mejor intención se puede haber causado.

FRanR, lo de niveles fake va por el gato, no sea tan gruñón.

Y ya
el mes que viene mando una postal.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (26 Jul 2014)

Un video para entretenerse un rato

[YOUTUBE]1XPhhatUkJc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## goldberg (26 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> FRanR, lo de niveles fake va por el gato, no sea tan gruñón.



De verdad que disculpa tan patética ::

Todo el mundo sabe aqui que el jato es un troll de 5ª... ¿Se piensa usted que la policía es tonta?

Sr Tono hace tiempo que le tengo calado...soberbio y altanero...no se me eche atrás hombre que no pensaba que usted era cobarde tambien..


----------



## Topongo (26 Jul 2014)

No se si alguno por aquí sigue en carbures yo no pero la sigo por posible liada a bme..
Nurvo HR hoy.
Solicitan autorización para emitir bonos ( estilo bonos pocoyo) .
A ver como acaba el tema que parece que empieza a oler

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Namreir (26 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> No se si alguno por aquí sigue en carbures yo no pero la sigo por posible liada a bme..
> Nurvo HR hoy.
> Solicitan autorización para emitir bonos ( estilo bonos pocoyo) .
> A ver como acaba el tema que parece que empieza a oler
> ...



Fijo que alguno esta metido hasta las trancas, termibaran pillados en una suspension de pagos.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (26 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Fijo que alguno esta metido hasta las trancas, termibaran pillados en una suspension de pagos.



Segun lei ayer en el tweet de blackbird van a sacar un informe sobre Carbures que no gustara.

Beka Finance, cuidador de la acción de Carbures, ha vendido más títulos de los que ha comprado

Beka Finance, cuidador de la acción de Carbures, ha vendido más títulos de los que ha comprado


----------



## atman (26 Jul 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ZK4pFr-wzDQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (26 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Segun lei ayer en el tweet de blackbird van a sacar un informe sobre Carbures que no gustara.
> 
> Beka Finance, cuidador de la acción de Carbures, ha vendido más títulos de los que ha comprado
> 
> Beka Finance, cuidador de la acción de Carbures, ha vendido más títulos de los que ha comprado



Mi gran duda es cuando piensan generar caja?? Es muy bonito decir que no paras de crecer cuando lo unico q estas haciendo es pedir dinero a los accionistas para comprar mas y mas empresas


----------



## jayco (26 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Mi gran duda es cuando piensan generar caja?? Es muy bonito decir que no paras de crecer cuando lo unico q estas haciendo es pedir dinero a los accionistas para comprar mas y mas empresas



Empresas aparentemente al borde de la insolvencia compradas a cuatro duros.


----------



## egarenc (26 Jul 2014)

up, que 520 paginás después, esto se nos va a tercera de cabeza.


----------



## Galifrey (26 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> No se si alguno por aquí sigue en carbures yo no pero la sigo por posible liada a bme..
> Nurvo HR hoy.
> Solicitan autorización para emitir bonos ( estilo bonos pocoyo) .
> A ver como acaba el tema que parece que empieza a oler
> ...




Cuando se lió lo de gowex, tomé la decisión de deshacer posiciones en todo lo que pudiese sufrir su onda expansiva.

Tuve suerte de deshacer gowex perdiendo un 50% el día antes de su suspensión, y veo que tampoco estuvo mal decidido salir de carbures a 27 o 28 con a penas pérdidas.

Me costó mas salir de BME. Después de mucho pensarlo y consultarlo decidí salir con un +10 y dividendo en el bolsillo. Si le llega a afectar el marrón mi idea es comprarla por debajo de mi primer precio de compra.

La verdad es que de momento no da la impresión de verse muy afectada.

Si la cosa no me sale bien, ¿esto vendría a ser lo que se llama hacer un Topongo, no?


----------



## egarenc (26 Jul 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Cuando se lió lo de gowex, tomé la decisión de deshacer posiciones en todo lo que pudiese sufrir su onda expansiva.
> 
> Tuve suerte de deshacer gowex perdiendo un 50% el día antes de su suspensión, y veo que tampoco estuvo mal decidido salir de carbures a 27 o 28 con a penas pérdidas.
> 
> ...



hombre son conceptualmente diferente tipo de empresas, después de lo de Gowex quien no dudaría del resto de empresas del MAB? yo habría actuado igual que tu. En cambio BME, si que es verdad que se puede ver afectada por este tema, pero vamos que tiene que ser algo transitorio y que en principio no va a ver comprometida su posición. Es bastante previsible que el dinero que salga del MAB no vayan a parar a depósitos al 1%, sino a empresas sólidas del IBEX. La propia BME, que te asegura un 4,7% en divis anualmente.


----------



## vermer (27 Jul 2014)

Me he leido 150 paginas de culebrón casi de un tirón. Lo he flipado. No haré sangre porque aquí yo estoy para aprender y conservo algo de verguenza torera. Hablar mucho y decir muchas bobadss suele estar relacionado en no pocas ocasiones. ESPERO QUE JANUS SE REINCORPORE, asi como otros ilustres. 

Tono y "murdock" al ignore. Lo de Tono si cabe es mas vergonzante. Para pedir disculpas hay que ser un tio de los pies a la cabeza y no esconder el puñal con rencor. Joder que pocos guevos, que poca clase!!!!

Y hablando de carbon, nadie se acuerda ahora cuando nos metimos en anr a poco mas de 7 y lo soltamos a 9 -10 ?? Es la condicion jumana


----------



## Galifrey (27 Jul 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> hombre son conceptualmente diferente tipo de empresas, después de lo de Gowex quien no dudaría del resto de empresas del MAB? yo habría actuado igual que tu. En cambio BME, si que es verdad que se puede ver afectada por este tema, pero vamos que tiene que ser algo transitorio y que en principio no va a ver comprometida su posición. Es bastante previsible que el dinero que salga del MAB no vayan a parar a depósitos al 1%, sino a empresas sólidas del IBEX. La propia BME, que te asegura un 4,7% en divis anualmente.



Esa es la idea, si la tormenta afecta a BME que ésta se ponga a unos precios más baratos de lo normal y aprovechar para volver a entrar. 

La duda que tengo ahora es si "el precio más barato de lo normal" está por llegar o es al que yo vendí ::


----------



## Topongo (27 Jul 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Esa es la idea, si la tormenta afecta a BME que ésta se ponga a unos precios más baratos de lo normal y aprovechar para volver a entrar.
> 
> La duda que tengo ahora es si "el precio más barato de lo normal" está por llegar o es al que yo vendí ::



El tema es saber hasta que punto el per escenario no esta ya descontado... recordemos que bajo un10% en dos dias de momento me quedo pero con la mosca en lo oreja.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atman (27 Jul 2014)

Joer, aquí en España lo de ISIS no está demasiado en el candelero... pero... está siendo liándose una muy muy gorda... están tomando los pozos, mandando el crudo a refinerías ligeras en Siria y llevándolo de vuelta para abastecerse y venderlo para obtener financiación. También han montado un mercado negro de crudo con Turquía.

Evidentemente, están asesinando sin ningún miramiento a cualquiera que les cuestione mínimamente. Incluyendo gente que inicialmente estaba en sus filas. Destruyendo cualquier templo, incluídos los musulmanes, que no encaje exactamente en su visión extremista del islam, y expoliando todo lo que pueden.

A los pocos cristianos les están dando una posibilidad de largarse dejando todas sus pertenencias atrás, o morir. A los musulmanes que no comulgan con sus ideas radicales, no les dan ni esa oportunidad. Y a las mujeres... han ordenado la mutilación genital de todas las mujeres y niñas...

Esto... es barbarie pura y dura... pero alguien debe de tener mucho interés en que prospere.

Mientras tanto, Israel reconoce ahora que Hamás no es la responsable del secuestro y asesinato de los 3 adolescentes judíos. Y diversos medios aseguran que la inteligencia israelí sabía que los 3 chavales habían muerto poco después de su secuestro y que sabían la zona aproximada en la que estaban. Nadie habla (muchos insinúan) de la autoría real del crimen. Pero lo que ya está claro es que los críos han sido una excusa para terminar de laminar a los palestinos, llevándose por delante los acuerdos políticos que llevaron a forman un gobierno de concentración y a abrir vías de conciliación, y a continuar arrasando todas las infraestructuras que puedan permitir a la población subsistir.

Tal vez lo más repugnante de todo es el reconocimiento implícito por parte de Israel de que saben que los objetivos están ocupados por civiles inocentes sin que eso les haga temblar la mano un sólo instante.


----------



## JimTonic (27 Jul 2014)

jejej no hay que tomarse las cosas a la tremenda, yo que hace diez años andaba por el fixing, con el nicolas correa, con los inbesos indo y chleops, alli si que veías salvajadas y mentiras en los mensajes, gente con muyy mala leche


este hilo es de lo más sanote que se encuentra por los foros sobre el tema de bolsa, es pequeñito y la gente cuenta lo que sabe mas o menos, ya depende de cada uno discernir y estudiar la información para crearse su propia opinión, si hay gente que ha invertido 100.000 euros en una empresa como carbures es su problema, esta persona puede ser muyy rica o muy tonta, y Janus no se tiene porque sentir rtesponsable de lo que hace otra persona con su dinero.


De hecho espero que esta persona que invirtio tanto en Carbures, no lo hiciera por el consejo de Janus, sino habrá aprendido muchas de las lecciones mas duras en bolsa (por el módico precio de 100.000) que cada uno es responsable de su dinero, no se debe invertir todo en un solo valor, sólo hay que invertir aquello que te sobre, hay que poner stop losss y sobre todo que hay que analizar el valor y tener una estrategia de entrada y salida.



lo dicho Janus sino se te ve mas ha sido un placer, de todas formas yo me esperaria a salir del hilo a los test stress de después de verano, alli si que va a haber diversión y guano del bueno, y conociendole no creo que quiera ver los toros desde la barrera o


----------



## Tio Masclet (27 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Joer, aquí en España lo de ISIS no está demasiado en el candelero... pero... está siendo liándose una muy muy gorda... están tomando los pozos, mandando el crudo a refinerías ligeras en Siria y llevándolo de vuelta para abastecerse y venderlo para obtener financiación. También han montado un mercado negro de crudo con Turquía.
> 
> Evidentemente, están asesinando sin ningún miramiento a cualquiera que les cuestione mínimamente. Incluyendo gente que inicialmente estaba en sus filas. Destruyendo cualquier templo, incluídos los musulmanes, que no encaje exactamente en su visión extremista del islam, y expoliando todo lo que pueden.
> 
> ...



Atman, desgraciadamente, los medios de desinformación manejan la información según les interesa. ¿Cuántos conflictos han dejado de ser noticiables?
De Ucrania nos cuentan lo que les sale de los güevos y cuando les sale, mayoritariamente para decirnos lo malote que es Putin.
En Siria parece que viven en paz.
Ahora está "de moda" Israel-Palestina. ¿hasta cuando?
De África parece que no hay nada que contar...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (27 Jul 2014)

JimTonic dijo:


> jejej no hay que tomarse las cosas a la tremenda, yo que hace diez años andaba por el fixing, con el nicolas correa, con los inbesos indo y chleops, alli si que veías salvajadas y mentiras en los mensajes, gente con muyy mala leche
> 
> 
> este hilo es de lo más sanote que se encuentra por los foros sobre el tema de bolsa, es pequeñito y la gente cuenta lo que sabe mas o menos, ya depende de cada uno discernir y estudiar la información para crearse su propia opinión, si hay gente que ha invertido 100.000 euros en una empresa como carbures es su problema, esta persona puede ser muyy rica o muy tonta, y Janus no se tiene porque sentir rtesponsable de lo que hace otra persona con su dinero.
> ...



Janus, no comento nada de carbures, comento del carbon.

Por lo demas buena redacion


----------



## atman (27 Jul 2014)

África, el brote de ébola que empezó en Guinea, ya se extiende por Sierra Leona, Liberia y ha saltado a Nigeria. Un funcionario de Liberia llegó en avión al aeropuerto de Lagos (la ciudad más grande de áfrica) infectado y ahora han decretado medidas de control en todos los puertos y aeropuertos de la región mientras ponen en cuarentena a cualquiera que haya podido estar próximo. De momento hablamos de 1200 casos registrados y de ellos casi 700 muertos.

Si uno de esos afectados coge un vuelo a París... se lía...

---------- Post added 27-jul-2014 at 13:31 ----------



*Y queda la coña de la semana:*

Two Weeks After Upgrading Stocks, Goldman Downgrades Stocks | Zero Hedge

Goldman cambia los pronósticos que dió hace 15 días, fijando el objetivo del SP en 2050, y avisa de que nos podemos comer un sell-off paralelo al que se dé en el mercado de bonos... su marco temporal son los 3 próximos meses... pero no se atreve a dar un nuevo precio objetivo.



> We downgrade to neutral over 3 months as a sell-off in bonds could lead to a temporary sell-off in equities. This makes the near-term risk/ reward less attractive despite our strong conviction that equities are the best positioned asset class over 12 months, where we remain overweight.
> 
> We are concerned about the continued downward revisions in Europe and see this as a key risk to our overweight here. But, we expect both a slight improvement in European economic growth for the rest of the year as well as the currency depreciation to lead to a stabilisation of earnings.




MMmmmmadre mmmmía...


----------



## JimTonic (27 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Janus, no comento nada de carbures, comento del carbon.
> 
> Por lo demas buena redacion



es que no sigo mucho el hilo la verdad


----------



## jayco (27 Jul 2014)

Yo el problema que le veo a burbuja es que se ha llenado de magufs y CMs. Y da un poco de asquete. Yo leo el foro desde 2007 y no me había registrado porque había aportes de muchisima calidad, casi me daba palo entrar para no aportar nada.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Jul 2014)

Goldman mortgage deal with federal agency could reach $ 1 .25 billion - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jul 2014)

Friday till 7am
Saturday till 8:30am

Too old for this shit!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Friday till 7am
> Saturday till 8:30am
> 
> Too old for this shit!
> ...


----------



## pollastre (27 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Friday till 7am
> Saturday till 8:30am
> 
> Too old for this shit!
> ...




Calicasa, revolusión o MUELTE ...


----------



## ane agurain (27 Jul 2014)

El Banco Central de Brasil inyecta más de 10.000 millones de euros a la economía


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jul 2014)

Ohú niño, de esas noches en las que te encuentras mas de dos y tres veces con pelotazos en las dos manos porque te los van trayendo y no te da a terminarlos.

Viernes concierto en sitio lleno gafapastas. Ciegos perdidos para no suicidarnos. 

Sábado feria en pueblito. Revolcandonos de la risa.







Madre mia que hartá de reir.

Nota: los gafapastas son un putocoñazo, todo postureo y móviles caros aderezado con un tufillo de autoimbuida superioridad cultural. Unos plastas estos gafaplastas.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Namreir (27 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> El Banco Central de Brasil inyecta más de 10.000 millones de euros a la economía



Welcome to the printernomics

[YOUTUBE]2Vss3avr0cs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pipoapipo (27 Jul 2014)

Sombras en el milagro de Salvador | Economía | EL PAÍS

gowex II (o carbures es la II?)

articulo simple pero directo al grano

España tiene 100.000 casas poco deseables que sólo se venderán a precios de derribo - Noticias de Vivienda

la mayoria del mundo esta en ratios de pleno empleo

El mapa del desempleo que saca los colores a España - Noticias de Economía


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (27 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Mi gran duda es cuando piensan generar caja?? Es muy bonito decir que no paras de crecer cuando lo unico q estas haciendo es pedir dinero a los accionistas para comprar mas y mas empresas



Cierre de cortos en imtech a 7.92%


----------



## ponzi (27 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Cierre de cortos en imtech a 7.92%



Estan cerrando cortos a buen ritmo.En agosto hay de nuevo otra junta de accionistas en imtech


----------



## The Hellion (27 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ohú niño, de esas noches en las que te encuentras mas de dos y tres veces co*n pelotazos en las dos manos* porque te los van trayendo y no te da a terminarlos.
> 
> Viernes concierto en sitio lleno gafapastas. Ciegos perdidos para no suicidarnos.
> 
> ...



Esas son buenas, pero las épicas son las que te encuentras con pelotazos en las cuatro manos... y vives para contarlo ::


----------



## FranR (27 Jul 2014)

El gafapasta, especialmente el que las lleva con fixo en el puente, es un elemento altamente peligroso en una noche de buitreo. Espanta a las gachis o lo que es peor, se las lleva porque huele a pagafantas.

Las verbenas populares también tienen su riesgo, si lo lugareños ven amenazadas sus mujeres, atacan al forastero con garrote y manteo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jul 2014)

The Hellion dijo:


> Esas son buenas, pero las épicas son las que te encuentras con pelotazos en las cuatro manos... y vives para contarlo ::



Eramos encarnaciones de shiva, se lo aseguro :: Epic Wtf.... a las 8 am una chavalilla de unos 18 dandole chupitos de gin larios desde el tapón a mis colegas (yo ya no podia mas), madre mia que tajá. Ostras!!!! Me acabo de acordar del BMW "aparcado" en mitad del campo de uno que prefirió no seguir la curva !!LOL. Me cago en la puta que me da argo!!!!! Un chaval del pueblo, os podeis imaginar en vaqueros camisa por dentro, engominado. Hasta ahí lo normal. Mas ciego que el mosquito del vinagre. En pleno frenesi de baile escuchando esa canción del mago de oz famosa coge el tio y se tira a la cara su propio copa y se pone a gritar, todo esto ya clareando el dia. Peroes que va el supercrack a a la barra, se compra dos botellas de agua para echarselas por encima!! Luego compra otra copa que se la va tirando por encima a cada paso que daba. Dios que me da algo! 






FranR dijo:


> El gafapasta, especialmente el que las lleva con fixo en el puente, es un elemento altamente peligroso en una noche de buitreo. Espanta a las gachis o lo que es peor, se las lleva porque huele a pagafantas.
> 
> Las verbenas populares también tienen su riesgo, si lo lugareños ven amenazadas sus mujeres, atacan al forastero con garrote y manteo.



El de fixoes un empollon o nerd. Ese tiene mis respect y no suele ser pagafantero, mas bien pajillero. El gafapasta es lo que en los círculos Gigatronianos se llaman modernos, una plaga a erradicar. 


Siempre que vamos a fiestas populares decimos al entrar a la plaza

"Hoy aqui nos linchan"

Todavia no ha ocurrido ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (27 Jul 2014)

bertok.
trailer madmax disponible


----------



## Chila (27 Jul 2014)

Nosotros en un pueblo acabamos a mamporros.
Las niñas preferian el producto foraneo y sin catar, y a los mozos del pueblo no les hizo mucha gracia.
Algun ojo morado y poco mas...


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> bertok.
> trailer madmax disponible



Hacia tiempo que no veía un trailer tan malo.

*¿dónde está el puto perro ::?*

[YOUTUBE]ndoPGPCxAik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (27 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Hacia tiempo que no veía un trailer tan malo.
> 
> *¿dónde está el puto perro ::?*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ndoPGPCxAik[/YOUTUBE]



Nueva película de virus... para los amantes del mad max:



















http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-07-27/second-us-citizen-infected-ebola-liberia


----------



## asador de manteca (27 Jul 2014)

Joder, en el foro de rankia sobre facephi
"Yo las tengo, esas van a tener buenos resultados y el tiempo hará que la acciones suban, junto con Bionaturis y Altia son las que mejores veo en el mab a precios actuales. AB Biotics está superbarata, a largo plazo puede ser buena."

Empiezo a pensar que a algunos les gusta ser estafados


----------



## sr.anus (27 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eramos encarnaciones de shiva, se lo aseguro :: Epic Wtf.... a las 8 am una chavalilla de unos 18 dandole chupitos de gin larios desde el tapón a mis colegas (yo ya no podia mas), madre mia que tajá. Ostras!!!! Me acabo de acordar del BMW "aparcado" en mitad del campo de uno que prefirió no seguir la curva !!LOL. Me cago en la puta que me da argo!!!!! Un chaval del pueblo, os podeis imaginar en vaqueros camisa por dentro, engominado. Hasta ahí lo normal. Mas ciego que el mosquito del vinagre. En pleno frenesi de baile escuchando esa canción del mago de oz famosa coge el tio y se tira a la cara su propio copa y se pone a gritar, todo esto ya clareando el dia. Peroes que va el supercrack a a la barra, se compra dos botellas de agua para echarselas por encima!! Luego compra otra copa que se la va tirando por encima a cada paso que daba. Dios que me da algo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



todo eso es mejor que terminar con un amigo y 2 mejicanos. Emborrachados perdidos en mitad de madrid, despues de n cervezas, inumerables copas y demasiados tequilas. Los pobres venian a empezar el camino de santiago y estaban de madrid de paso. Terminaron comentando que les llevara de mujeres mala vida que estaba todo pagado por su parte.... pero a la hora a la que me lo estaba diciendo hasta esas mujeres estaban dormidas :XX::XX:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (27 Jul 2014)

asador de manteca dijo:


> Joder, en el foro de rankia sobre facephi
> "Yo las tengo, esas van a tener buenos resultados y el tiempo hará que la acciones suban, junto con Bionaturis y Altia son las que mejores veo en el mab a precios actuales. AB Biotics está superbarata, a largo plazo puede ser buena."
> 
> Empiezo a pensar que a algunos les gusta ser estafados









Facephi admite que la tecnología no es nueva y que la suya no destaca sobre las demás. “Nuestra tecnología, siendo sinceros, es prácticamente igual que las que hay en el mercado y nuestro hecho diferencial es el coste”


----------



## The Hellion (27 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Facephi admite que la tecnología no es nueva y que la suya no destaca sobre las demás. “Nuestra tecnología, siendo sinceros, es prácticamente igual que las que hay en el mercado y nuestro hecho diferencial es el coste”





> *Salvador Martí, F7 decía haber colocado su sistema de reconocimiento facial en el Empire State Building de Nueva York.* Ese año, la entonces ministra de Ciencia, Cristina Garmendia, le entregaba el premio a la mejor start-up innovadora de España, en unos premios organizados por El Mundo en Valencia. Sin embargo, en el Empire State no conocen a F7, ni a la firma que le sucedió, Facephi. *Chris Blackman, responsable de tecnología de Empire State Realty Trust es reacio a hablar de la seguridad del edificio, pero concede por teléfono. “No tenemos ese sistema”.*



Después de ese zas en toda la boca, el próximo hecho relevante debería ser que cambian la razón social de FacePhi a FacePalm...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (28 Jul 2014)

The Hellion dijo:


> Después de ese zas en toda la boca, el próximo hecho relevante debería ser que cambian la razón social de FacePhi a FacePalm...



Comprando un valor del ibex como.acciona repsol, grifols, bme puedes perder y quedar tocado... comprar mab es casino y ludopatia


----------



## egarenc (28 Jul 2014)

The Hellion dijo:


> Después de ese zas en toda la boca, el próximo hecho relevante debería ser que cambian la razón social de FacePhi a FacePalm...



Jenarin 2

El Presidente / CEO

Salvador Martí es un empresario joven (empezó en una tienda de informática) cuyo entusiasmo no deja lugar a dudas; cree en su proyecto. Su vitalidad se manifiesta en la silla, no para de moverse pero no de nerviosismo sino porque tiene mucho que contar y le falta tiempo. E*n algunos momentos de la charla sus ojos se humedecen (sobre todo cuando recuerda cómo sus empleados decidieron invertir sus ahorros en la compañía)*, está claro que FacePhi es su vida y contagia naturalmente al oyente, sin ser siquiera consciente de ello. Le vamos preguntando sin guión y él contesta sin pensárselo dos veces. Parece tener la lección bien aprendida pero en realidad no es eso, es que domina su empresa y tanto los datos como las frases le salen sin más. Alguien así tiene las ideas claras y su transparencia abruma. No nos conoce de nada pero nos demuestra que no tiene nada que ocultar incluso cuando le cortamos para incidir en algún punto. Las sensaciones son muy positivas, en todos los sentidos. La primera frase que nos sorprende es “Me preocupa la valoración de la empresa pero no la silla. Si alguien me demuestra que lo puede hacer mejor que yo, le cederé el sitio sin más.”

https://www.unience.com/blogs-financieros/MRDV/facephi_por_la_cara


----------



## paulistano (28 Jul 2014)

Mañana gap a la baja.

Modo gato off


----------



## Garrafón (28 Jul 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno señores, llega el momento de cerrar un ciclo. Sin ningún reparo, porque lo pienso, digo que este hilo sigue teniendo abundancia de posts de calidad. Pero tiene un pero grande, ella siendo fagocitado por unos poquitos impresentables que generan el problema de tener que leer mucha mierda desagradable para desgranar la esencia de calidad y bienintencionada de muchos de vosotros.
> 
> Yo no voy a dedicar mi tiempo a alegrar la miserable vida de quien no lo merece. Por eso, cojo mis bártulos y me voy por el mismo sitio por el que vine sin volver a leer el hilo porque me desagrada mucho la mierda que espetan las malas personas, en esencia malas personas. Pero antes, a muchos os doy un GRACIAS de los buenos, de los que no quedan contabilizados en el contador, como tiene que ser.
> 
> ...




Yo quiero darte las gracias por tu recomendación de FCC cuando estaba en caída libre en los 8 euros, fuiste el único que vio algo bueno en el valor, me convencí de entrar y gané pasta.

Si te has equivocado en otros valores no te lo echo en cara, todos nos equivocamos, somos mayorcitos y debemos asumir que el máximo responsable invirtiendo es uno mismo, además PARA ESOS CASOS SE INVENTÓ UNA HERRAMIENTA MUY ÚTIL LLAMADA STOP LOSS.

Y eso...


----------



## Namreir (28 Jul 2014)

asador de manteca dijo:


> Joder, en el foro de rankia sobre facephi
> "Yo las tengo, esas van a tener buenos resultados y el tiempo hará que la acciones suban, junto con Bionaturis y Altia son las que mejores veo en el mab a precios actuales. AB Biotics está superbarata, a largo plazo puede ser buena."
> 
> Empiezo a pensar que a algunos les gusta ser estafados



Esto solo demuestra la incapacidad de la especie humana para aprender de sus errores.


----------



## ponzi (28 Jul 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> Jenarin 2
> 
> El Presidente / CEO
> 
> ...



_Para financiar el *crecimiento inorgánico* pero sobre sobre todo por notoriedad y prestigio, mayor visibilidad y transparencia. No es viable vender una tecnología orientada a la seguridad si tus socios tecnológicos y clientes no tienen garantías de que la empresa no va a desaparecer sin más. Por ejemplo sería imposible convencer a una entidad bancaria de adquirir nuestra tecnología sin esa garantía.

Free float: escaso (*10% = ampliación de capital*) + 5% (autocartera)._ 

_Tecnología: algoritmos propios, propietarios originales del software FaceRecognition

Facturación prevista: 520.000 EUR (2014) y 1.200.000 EUR (2015).

Ebit 2014 (39 mill)
_

1) ¿Cuanto dinero deben? 
2)Crecimiento inorgánico....Vamos, que se van a dedicar como carbures a comprar otras empresas, si tu producto es bueno no tienes necesidad de comprar otros negocios, al menos no cuando estas empezando
3) ¿Algoritmos? Esta parte se la dejo a pollastre
4)Free float del 10%, es decir quieren inflar el valor todo lo que se pueda y mas
5) Facturación de 520.000 eu con una capitalización de 12.000.000. *Price to sales de 23,TOMA YA,* y ojo perdiendo dinero a nivel operativo porque encima no se ni cuanta deuda tienen ni cuantos intereses están pagando por aquí nuestros amigos son muy listos, han eliminado del cuadro la parte de intereses


Google

Price to sales = 6,69

Apple

Price to sales = 3,42


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (28 Jul 2014)

Bankia obtuvo en el primer semestre un beneficio atribuido de 432 millones, por encima de las previsiones de consenso. Su matriz, BFA, gana 827 millones, ayudada por las plusvalías de la venta de Iberdrola.


----------



## inversobres (28 Jul 2014)

Antes el sp que el ibex... me da que no. A ver si vamos a oler los 11k hoy. Estan alcistas a media hora de la apertura y el sp va a corregir la bajada del viernes.


----------



## pollastre (28 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> 3) ¿Algoritmos? Esta parte se la dejo a pollastre





Detectados altos niveles de lamentabilidad patria ::


Personajillos como ése son los que dan mal nombre al noble arte de la computación.

Así que el tío "crea" (ejem) una mierda de algo de reconocimiento de patrones (tecnología con más de 20 años de uso civil, y ya ni hablamos del uso militar/restringido), aplicado al reconocimiento facial (otra vez inventando la pólvora)... y eso constituye una empresa que cotiza en el MAB por €8000M+ ?

Ya ponía yo a ese tío a "emprender", pero de verdad... verás lo que nos reíamos.

Este desastre de país no tiene solución.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jul 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

empezamos la semana fatidica , cuidado pues :no:


----------



## ane agurain (28 Jul 2014)

en el mab hay empresas que no había oído en mi vida

---------- Post added 28-jul-2014 at 01:01 ----------




Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Bankia obtuvo en el primer semestre un beneficio atribuido de 432 millones, por encima de las previsiones de consenso. Su matriz, BFA, gana 827 millones, ayudada por las plusvalías de la venta de Iberdrola.



y sin extraordinarios?


----------



## Xiux (28 Jul 2014)

Buen Dia,

Esprit Holdings, pasito a pasito, sigue subiendo, valor muy estrecho , volumen bajísimo, pero no para de subir en estas dos ultimas semanas, la gente de ITX entrando por lo bajo

lo de FacePhi, es pura lotería, a lo mejor da el pelotazo vendiendo su tecnología a un gran cliente y de ahí se propaga, o se va al carajo. En USA hay miles de empresa FacePhi...


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jul 2014)

Cerramos largos y abrimos cortos 10940 :Baile:


----------



## FranR (28 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Cerramos largos y abrimos cortos 10940 :Baile:



Primero cierra los cortos que traías en 10.7xx 

Abriendo en el límite


----------



## ponzi (28 Jul 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Detectados altos niveles de lamentabilidad patria ::
> 
> 
> Personajillos como ése son los que dan mal nombre al noble arte de la computación.
> ...



Una pólvora bien cara, no saca ni para cubrir sus costes operativos

Esta frase me encanta

*"Ni siquiera tenemos el mejor sistema de reconocimiento de la industria pero somos los segundos mejores en todo”*

Lo dicho mediocridad pura y dura


----------



## FranR (28 Jul 2014)

Gato cierra los cortos que nos vamos a 17 mil


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (28 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> en el mab hay empresas que no había oído en mi vida
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-jul-2014 at 01:01 ----------
> 
> ...



Bankia obtuvo en el primer semestre un
beneficio atribuido de 432 millones, por
encima de las previsiones de consenso. Su
matriz, BFA, gana 827 millones, ayudada
por las plusvalías de la venta de Iberdrola.
El beneficio de Bankia, que se ha quedado
por encima de las previsiones de consenso
del mercado, supone un incremento del 44,5%
frente al mismo periodo del año anterior
calculado de forma ordinaria. Hay que
recordar que en 2013 Bankia todavía estaba
pagando los intereses del préstamo
subordinado que le otorgó su matriz Banco
Financiero y de Ahorros (BFA) a la espera de
recibir la ayuda pública financiada por
Europa. Sin descontar el efecto contable de
este préstamo de las cuentas de 2013, el
beneficio de 432 millones obtenido en el
primer semestre de 2014 sería superior en
116% al del anterior ejercicio.
A su vez, BFA ha registrado hasta junio unas
ganancias después de impuestos de 827
millones, el 93% más que hace un año y un
beneficio atribuido de 671 millones, el 87,5%
más. Cabe recordar que, en el Plan
Estratégico hasta 2015 aprobado por
Bruselas, BFA se fijó como objetivo un
beneficio de 800 millones para el conjunto
del año. En los resultados del primer
semestre, influyen las plusvalías de las
múltiples desinversiones que la entidad ha
realizado, en línea con los objetivos
marcados por Bruselas a cambio de la ayuda
pública. Entre ellas, destaca la venta de la
participación en Iberdrola, que generó 266
millones de plusvalías .
La cuenta de resultados pro forma de Bankia
(excluyendo el efecto del préstamo
subordinado de las cuentas de 2013) indica
un sólido crecimiento de todos los márgenes,
empezando por el de interés, que sube el
15,7%. También mejoran las comisiones que,
gracias a la mayor actividad, repuntan el
4,1%. Muy relevante es la caída de los
resultados por operaciones financieras (ROF),
que en el semestre apenas aportan a la
cuenta 74 millones, frente a los 298 del
mismo periodo del año anterior.
En los ROF se contabilizan las plusvalías (o
minusvalías) de las ventas de cartera de
renta fija o variable, y los bancos españoles
han estado muy dependientes de estos
resultados, obtenidos con la venta de bonos
soberanos adquiridos con la financiación
barata del Banco Central Europeo (BCE). La
disminución de la importancia de los ROF
sobre los ingresos es una señal positiva, ya
que indica que la entidad apoya sus
resultados en los ingresos recurrentes del
negocio.
Los ingresos totales, recogidos en el margen
bruto, suben algo menos del 1%, hasta los
1.932 millones, mientras que los gastos se
reducen el 10,5%, lo que repercute en una
nueva mejora de la eficiencia recurrente (que
excluye los ROF), que se sitúa en el 46,1%,
con un descenso de 14 puntos porcentuales
en un año. Las provisiones por riesgo de
crédito se reducen el 30% y restan a la
cuenta 520 millones.
Bankia ha conseguido mejorar la ratio de
morosidad por segundo trimestre
consecutivo, gracias a que los activos
dudosos se reducen más que el saldo del
crédito. En concreto, la mora baja 31 puntos
básicos de marzo ha junio, hasta situarse en
el 14%. En los primeros seis meses del año,
el descenso alcanza los 70 puntos básicos.


----------



## FranR (28 Jul 2014)

+ 20 vuelta a nivel.... ojito a posible batacazo


----------



## Krim (28 Jul 2014)

Buenos días! Show must go on!! Con el jato corto nos podemos ir a los 11.200 sin proboemas.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (28 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Buenos días! Show must go on!! Con el jato corto nos podemos ir a los 11.200 sin proboemas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



Va recorto en 700 y 940... el hapocalisi sodomita alcista


----------



## pollastre (28 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Cerramos largos y abrimos cortos 10940 :Baile:




Gato malo.

¡ Gato malo !


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jul 2014)

la bolsa son trucos y uno de ellos me dice que si nos giramos en la zona 10950 , no paramos hasta cerrar el gap 9450 y quiza hasta los 9300 ienso:


----------



## FranR (28 Jul 2014)

Es usted un cruce entre don gato y doraimon. Suelte los cortos ya!!! y deje caer esto a su amor


----------



## pollastre (28 Jul 2014)

Vamos al límite, arrastrando la rodilla en la curva. Colapso inminente.


----------



## Krim (28 Jul 2014)

Falsa ruptura y ostia, que puede ser ostion en cuanto lleguen la umilda y el conosimiento

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jul 2014)

venga ese colapsamiento :rolleye:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> venga ese colapsamiento :rolleye:



Esta gente no tiene FED.


----------



## FranR (28 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> venga ese colapsamiento :rolleye:



Agachate y verás que colapsamiento, tu ojal va a parecer un túnel de la m30 a las 8 ::


----------



## pollastre (28 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> venga ese colapsamiento :rolleye:



Játrapa, aquí vienen sus colegas del pinta y colorea... rebote de la directriz alcista, coja sus plastidecor y una el 15/04 con el 14/03 (DAX).

Son maravillosamente predecibles, no cree.


Edit: intente no unirse al rebote del gato muerto, por su seguridad y la de su equity. Aunque Ud. mismo sea el gato muerto, ahora que lo pienso... oh wait.


----------



## Abner (28 Jul 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Vamos al límite, arrastrando la rodilla en la curva. Colapso inminente.



Me salía nivel en 9613f y 9680f en dax.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Namreir (28 Jul 2014)

ibex rojo +10 caracteres

---------- Post added 28-jul-2014 at 09:44 ----------

bueno, ya esta verde de nuevo


----------



## pollastre (28 Jul 2014)

Abner dijo:


> Me salía nivel en 9613f y 9680f en dax.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2




Entiendo que con un 613 se va a quedar Ud. "pelín" corto hoy, a menos que venga la "Janet Joplin" a anunciar, qué se yo, un Q4 o algo así ::


edit: traducción => necesitaríamos apoyo artillero ( = WS ) para no romper abruptamente el 9K6 hoy. Si WS no apoya... adiê, me temo.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Agachate y verás que colapsamiento, tu ojal va a parecer un túnel de la m30 a las 8 ::



esas expresiones bajunas FranR :o


----------



## Abner (28 Jul 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Entiendo que con un 613 se va a quedar Ud. "pelín" corto hoy, a menos que venga la "Janet Joplin" a anunciar, qué se yo, un Q4 o algo así ::



Macumba?

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## pollastre (28 Jul 2014)

Abner dijo:


> Macumba?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2





Alias "El Durmiente Impertérrito". Miedo me da si le despiertan.

Y estamos tan cerca de su "backyard"....


----------



## FranR (28 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esas expresiones bajunas FranR :o



Alegrese hombre que no pillaba una operación buena desde pascua


----------



## James Bond (28 Jul 2014)

Esto es arcistah a mas no poder, lo se porque el gato ha dicho que nos vamos a los 9450, es decir 11450 jajajja


----------



## sr.anus (28 Jul 2014)

pollastre, franr..... mv. Es un lujo tenerlos aqui, en un jran resumen y en un plazo de meses... largo, cortos o cortilargos?


----------



## Krim (28 Jul 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Entiendo que con un 613 se va a quedar Ud. "pelín" corto hoy, a menos que venga la "Janet Joplin" a anunciar, qué se yo, un Q4 o algo así ::
> 
> 
> edit: traducción => necesitaríamos apoyo artillero ( = WS ) para no romper abruptamente el 9K6 hoy. Si WS no apoya... adiê, me temo.



Pues el viernes nos pintaba que el "apoyo artillero" no parecía pensado para mantener suelos precisamente....

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jul 2014)

pollastre , franr ? yo no conozco ese animales :

corto con stop en al cierre por encima de 11k clavados , objetivo 9300


----------



## FranR (28 Jul 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> pollastre, franr..... mv. Es un lujo tenerlos aqui, en un jran resumen y en un plazo de meses... largo, cortos o cortilargos?



Los niveles son para intradia. Mas allá complicado. Para mi a medio muy bajista, ya lo he dicho varias veces:o


----------



## Chila (28 Jul 2014)

Buenos dias en lunes.
Nublado en bcn. 
Subanme esas fer e iber!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Jul 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> pollastre, franr..... mv. Es un lujo tenerlos aqui, en un jran resumen y en un plazo de meses... largo, cortos o cortilargos?



Mr CHICKen no puede decírselo, tendría que matarlo y su jardín está ya a full.

Fran ya lo puso en su blog.

El jato....er..... el jato.... MIAU!!!!


----------



## Abner (28 Jul 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Alias "El Durmiente Impertérrito". Miedo me da si le despiertan.
> 
> Y estamos tan cerca de su "backyard"....



Me da que se vuelve a rebotar y parriba.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## FranR (28 Jul 2014)

El ibex dando la nota, Matilde en la resistencia que tenía marcada FIGHT!!


----------



## pollastre (28 Jul 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> pollastre, franr..... mv. Es un lujo tenerlos aqui, en un jran resumen y en un plazo de meses... largo, cortos o cortilargos?




Como bien dice FranR, a medio es complicado hacer de Profeta Felino, pero mi posición es la que comenté el otro día: yo ando buscando un recorte medianamente simpático (ES 1934 - 1948 ) antes de estudiar un posible asalto a la zona ES 2022 - 2025.

Pero ya le digo, hacer de Gatencio a m/p es un deporte de riesgo, porque estás trabajando por inducción ( = operador quebrado / burnt-out ) , en vez de por deducción ( = operador con platita ).

Coja esto que le he dicho, pues, con un grano de sal, y no fíe su vida ni su fortuna a ese swing.


----------



## LCIRPM (28 Jul 2014)

Buen lunes, espero que hayan disfrutado del fin de semana.

En cuanto al dinero, algunos lo llevamos chungo

https://es.finance.yahoo.com/noticias/qu-puedo-hacer-si-soy-184015636.html


Al menos las gamesas me alegran. yiiiiiieeeeepa


----------



## FranR (28 Jul 2014)

Abner dijo:


> Me da que se vuelve a rebotar y parriba.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2



No veo ninguna razón de peso para que no veamos suelo de CP

Si no hay apoyo, lo dejan caer


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jul 2014)

cuidado señor pollastre , que le mando a mis sicarios y le van a inducir el rigor mortis :no:


----------



## LCIRPM (28 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> El ibex dando la nota, Matilde en la resistencia que tenía marcada FIGHT!!



Es el unico bluchip que quedaba retrasado .......


----------



## Abner (28 Jul 2014)

Momento clave en dax

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## pollastre (28 Jul 2014)

Abner dijo:


> Me da que se vuelve a rebotar y parriba.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2




Pues yo le diría que, o esto cambia mucho, o ....


----------



## James Bond (28 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Los niveles son para intradia. Mas allá complicado. Para mi a medio muy bajista, ya lo he dicho varias veces:o



Es muy probable que usted tenga razón y en las próximas semanas nos vayamos a los 10.200-10.400, pero lo que si tengo claro es que para finales de año el Ibex estará por los 11.400-11.500 y para principios de 2015 los 12.000 no serian descabellados.

La tendencia de fondo sigue alcista y parece que por ahora nada va a cambiar, pero bueno nunca se sabe, cualquier noticia un poco contundente nos puede llevar por debajo de los 10.000 fácilmente si entra el pánico en las bolsas.

Un saludo.

P.D: opinión de gacela.


----------



## FranR (28 Jul 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Es muy probable que usted tenga razón y en las próximas semanas nos vayamos a los 10.200-10.400, pero lo que si tengo claro es que para finales de año el Ibex estará por los 11.400-11.500 y para principios de 2015 los 12.000 no serian descabellados.
> 
> La tendencia de fondo sigue alcista y parece que por ahora nada va a cambiar, pero bueno nunca se sabe, cualquier noticia un poco contundente nos puede llevar por debajo de los 10.000 fácilmente si entra el pánico en las bolsas.
> 
> ...




Los niveles a los s que me refiero están mas cercanos, next one 10.842


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jul 2014)

cerramos cortos 10940 en 10880 y abrimos largos , mañana gap al alza o de lo contrario el truco se inicia


----------



## Abner (28 Jul 2014)

Yo voto por rebote y hasta el nivel de arriba o incluso el 9724f. Un nivel raruno

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## FranR (28 Jul 2014)

Al dax lo tiene de muevo en pompa. Level anal


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jul 2014)

hoy no debe cerrar por encima de los 10960 aprox y mañana abrir por ahi , entonces comenzara un guano que no tendra fin ienso:

pero tiene hoy para superar con fuelza ese nivel o mañana hacerlo con gap de 100 pipos por lo menos 

---------- Post added 28-jul-2014 at 10:09 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Al dax lo tiene de muevo en pompa. Level anal



moderese pezkeñin , no me obligue a ser malo :no:


----------



## James Bond (28 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Los niveles a los s que me refiero están mas cercanos, next one 10.842



Si ya se que usted es una maquina a corto plazo de eso no hay duda ( a tan corto plazo soy incapaz de hacer ninguna previsión), pero no me negara que de aquí a finales de año mis cálculos no deben distar mucho de los suyos, creo.


----------



## FranR (28 Jul 2014)

Me voy a comprar unas chanclas, ahora vuelvo


----------



## ane agurain (28 Jul 2014)

macumba no es 9600 en dax?


bme -1.5%


----------



## FranR (28 Jul 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Si ya se que usted es una maquina a corto plazo de eso no hay duda ( a tan corto plazo soy incapaz de hacer ninguna previsión), pero no me negara que de aquí a finales de año mis cálculos no deben distar mucho de los suyos, creo.



Creo que vamos cada uno por un lado. En enero mi planteamiento fue : 
Primer semestre alcista objetivo 10.960
Segundo bajista: 7.960 

Pero vamos la única utilidad que tiene para mi es apoyo a operaciones intradia, en el primero preferibles largos ahora cortos.

Por técnico es verdad que esto es Pepón.

Desde luego ahora mismo no se vislumbra catástrofe, incluso si en sept-oct aplicamos medidas, sería noticia pepona, pero tengo que hacer caso a mis números, si no para que los hago


----------



## James Bond (28 Jul 2014)

A cierre de mercado anuncia Ferrovial resultados del primer semestre, veremos si son tan buenos como cierto forero decía y nos vamos a los 17€.


----------



## TenienteDan (28 Jul 2014)

Gracias Pollastre y Fran. Hoy el nivel del hilo ...


----------



## ane agurain (28 Jul 2014)

bankia:



> Los ingresos totales, recogidos en el margen
> bruto, suben algo menos del 1%, hasta los
> 1.932 millones, mientras que los gastos se
> reducen el 10,5%, lo que repercute en una
> ...



no tengo más palabras


----------



## Topongo (28 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> macumba no es 9600 en dax?
> 
> 
> bme -1.5%



Como dije ayer con BME tengo la mosca detrás de la oreja, o barrida pre-resultados o lo del MAB va a ser de traca,los euronos 7% abajo, carbures a ver como acaba y bme por medio.

Lo de Facephi ya es la ostia un tio con una tienda de ordenadores (con todos mi respetos) monta una empresa y la saca al mab.
Por lo que leo
El jefe de I+D era vendedor de electrodomensticos en carrefour por lo que parece ::
El responsable licenciado en informatica pero asesor de operaciones bancarias...
Esto va a ser un pufo fijo
Corren malos tiempos para el MAB: Facephi, ¿el nuevo Gowex? - Bolsamania.com

Este enlace para llorar

Sombras en el milagro de Salvador | Economía | EL PAÍS

Que ha perdido los correos donde decían que dejaban el piloto en el Empire State...

Blanco y en botella....::


----------



## Abner (28 Jul 2014)

Ouh yeah maddafackah!!! Level or die bitchezzzz!! Arriba bonito, arriba.. 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## FranR (28 Jul 2014)

Abner dijo:


> Ouh yeah maddafackah!!! Level or die bitchezzzz!! Arriba bonito, arriba..
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2



Se le echaba de menos su búsqueda de puntos G es comparable a la de Rocko Sigfredy. Buenos los niveles!


----------



## ponzi (28 Jul 2014)

Dentro de Galp, precio de entrada 13,30

http://www.galpenergia.com/EN/Investidor/Relatorios-e-resultados/relatorios-anuais/Documents/Accounts_report_2013.pdf

El presidente es el mismo que el de corticeira y conduril

Americo amorin

¿Pirata como ves el gráfico?


----------



## FranR (28 Jul 2014)

Cuidado ahí fuera, el Sargento no aparece y es porque está poniendo visillos al búnker para que estemos como en casa. Luego seguimos


----------



## decloban (28 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> macumba no es 9600 en dax?
> 
> 
> bme -1.5%



ane agurain ha excedido su capacidad de almacenamiento de mensajes privados y no puede aceptar más mensajes hasta que libere algo de espacio.

Era solo para comentarte que parece que los resultados de Ebro serán el 30 de julio.

Los grandes del Ibex publican sus cifras la ltima semana de julio


----------



## Abner (28 Jul 2014)

Arrrgh, mamones.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Como dije ayer con BME tengo la mosca detrás de la oreja, o barrida pre-resultados o lo del MAB va a ser de traca,los euronos 7% abajo, carbures a ver como acaba y bme por medio.
> 
> 
> Blanco y en botella....::



Topongo, espero a BME por debajo de 30, si llega entraremos.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Jul 2014)

Igual deberíamos dejar complicarnos y comprar Gamesas...


----------



## Durmiente (28 Jul 2014)

¿De verdad creeis que las noticias sobre MAB y tal pueden influir mucho en BME?

No sé si vender, la verdad...


----------



## Topongo (28 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿De verdad creeis que las noticias sobre MAB y tal pueden influir mucho en BME?
> 
> No sé si vender, la verdad...



LAultima noticia (GOW) le costó un 10% de 35 largos a 32,1 creo recordar, yo estoy parecido, imagina que le declaran responsable subsidiario o algo asi, yo me piro de vacaiones pasado mañana y no se si quedarme comprado la verdad.


----------



## Durmiente (28 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> LAultima noticia (GOW) le costó un 10% de 35 largos a 32,1 creo recordar, yo estoy parecido, imagina que le declaran responsable subsidiario o algo asi, yo me piro de vacaiones pasado mañana y no se si quedarme comprado la verdad.



Acabo de vender. Le he sacado buenas plusvis. Quizá me haya equivocado pero ya se sabe que la primera norma es no perder.

Y a buscar ora cosa...


----------



## ponzi (28 Jul 2014)

Galp tiene un problema de margenes pero yo creo que es salvable

Sus posibles fortalezas a lp

Están explorando en tres zonas que pueden ser muy interesantes

-Canarias

Exxon y Total se interesan por el petróleo canario de Repsol desde aguas de Marruecos - Noticias de Empresas

-Brasil (Ya estan incrementando su producción)

Galp aumenta 19% su producción en el primer trimestre impulsada por Brasil | AméricaEconomía - El sitio de los negocios globales de América Latina

http://www.galpenergia.com/PT/investidor/Relatorios-e-resultados/resultados-trimestrais/Lists/RelatoriosTrimestrais/2Q14RESULTS.pdf

En los últimos resultados se ha incrementado un 41% en Brasil respecto al año pasado

-Mozambique


----------



## ane agurain (28 Jul 2014)

decloban dijo:


> ane agurain ha excedido su capacidad de almacenamiento de mensajes privados y no puede aceptar más mensajes hasta que libere algo de espacio.
> 
> Era solo para comentarte que parece que los resultados de Ebro serán el 30 de julio.
> 
> Los grandes del Ibex publican sus cifras la ltima semana de julio



gracias por el aviso... mientras lateral total


----------



## Chila (28 Jul 2014)

Lo mejor que pueden hacer es cerrar el mab.
Las que valen al continuo y las que no fuera.

---------- Post added 28-jul-2014 at 11:31 ----------




ghkghk dijo:


> Igual deberíamos dejar complicarnos y comprar Gamesas...



Pues es para pensarselo...


----------



## ane agurain (28 Jul 2014)

eurona 2,77 (-9%), y tiene pinta de buscar de nuevo los 2,40 esos del dia gowexiano


----------



## Alxemi (28 Jul 2014)

Pregunta de novato, por favor tengan piedad, ¿donde puedo mirar el libro de ordenes de alguna accion del ibex? ¿son todo herramientas de pago? 

gracias,


----------



## Topongo (28 Jul 2014)

Fuera de BME también (solo de la carera c/p , m/p (4% para panga y mortadela)) no me apetece vivir con la espada de damocles en este momento y baja muy revuelto el mab

Y de paso me voy tranquilito de vacaciones desconectado de la bolsa.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Jul 2014)

Alxemi dijo:


> Pregunta de novato, por favor tengan piedad, ¿donde puedo mirar el libro de ordenes de alguna accion del ibex? ¿son todo herramientas de pago?
> 
> gracias,



seguramente, tu banco o broker te dará una solo






allá va el dax, otro intento parece


----------



## Durmiente (28 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Fuera de BME también (solo de la carera c/p , m/p (4% para panga y mortadela)) no me apetece vivir con la espada de damocles en este momento y baja muy revuelto el mab
> 
> Y de paso me voy tranquilito de vacaciones desconectado de la bolsa.



A mejor hemos hecho sendos topongos.... ¿pero y lo bien que voy a disfrutar yo de las plusvis que he sacado?

(Supongo que a tí te pasará lo mismo....)


----------



## pipoapipo (28 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Igual deberíamos dejar complicarnos y comprar Gamesas...



ponga empresas portuguesas en su vida

razon: ponzi 

para mi galp y corticeira pintan bien :: pero creo q no deberia comprar hasta finales de esta semana ::


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2014)

De lo mejor que he leído sobre la burbuja usana en mucho tiempo

*John Hussman: "Make No Mistake - This Is An Equity Bubble, And A Highly Advanced One"
*
Hussman Funds - Weekly Market Comment: Yes, This Is An Equity Bubble - July 28, 2014

After the 2000-2002 recession, the Federal Reserve remained fixed on holding down short-term interest rates in efforts to stimulate demand in interest-sensitive sectors of the economy. Corporations – particularly those with low quality balance sheets – were quick to take advantage of the low interest rates, swapping long-term debt for shorter-term debt. By late-2003 it was already obvious that this process was becoming a threat to longer-term economic stability, prompting me to ask: *“the real question is this: why is anybody willing to hold this low interest rate paper if the borrowers issuing it are so vulnerable to default risk? That's the secret. The borrowers don't actually issue it directly*. Instead, *much of the worst credit risk in the U.S. financial system is actually swapped into instruments that end up being partially backed by the U.S. government. These are held by investors precisely because they piggyback on the good faith and credit of Uncle Sam.*” Needless to say, this turned out badly.

Meanwhile, deprived of a meaningful return on safe investments, investors looked for alternatives that might offer them a higher rate of return. They found that alternative in mortgage securities. Historically, home prices had never experienced a major and sustained decline, and mortgage securities were AAA credits. On that basis, investors chased mortgage securities in search of higher yield, and hedge funds sought to leverage the “spread” by purchasing massive volumes of higher yielding mortgage securities and financing those purchases using debt that was available a lower interest rate.

The key here is that when the demand for securities of a particular type is high, Wall Street and the banking system have the incentive to create more “product” to be sold. So create it they did. *In order to satisfy the yield-seeking demand for new mortgage debt that resulted from the Fed’s policy of suppressing the yield of safe alternatives, trillions of dollars of new mortgage securities were created. But how do you create a mortgage security? If you take the money of the investor, you actually have to lend it to someone to buy a home. In order to create enough supply, banks and Wall Street institutions began to lend to anyone with a pulse, creating a housing bubble, an increasing volume of subprime debt, and ultimately, the greatest financial collapse since the Great Depression*.

One would think the Federal Reserve would have learned from that catastrophe. Instead, the Fed has spent the past several years intentionally trying to revive the precise dynamic that produced it. As a consequence, speculative yield-seeking has now driven the most historically reliable measures of equity valuation to more than double their pre-bubble norms. Meanwhile, as investors reach for yield in lower-quality but higher-yielding debt securities, leveraged loan volume (loans to already highly indebted borrowers) has reached record highs, with the majority of that debt as “covenant lite” issuance that lacks traditional protections in the event of default. Junk bond issuance is also at a record high. Moreover, all of this issuance is interconnected, as one of the primary uses of new debt issuance is to finance the purchase of equities.

Now, as we observed in periods like 1973-74, 1987, and 2000-2002, severe equity market losses do not necessarily produce credit crises in themselves. The holder of the security takes the loss, and that’s about it. There may be some economic effects from reduced spending and investment, but there is no need for systemic consequences. In contrast, the 2007-2009 episode turned into a profound credit crisis because the owners of the vulnerable securities – banks and Wall Street institutions – had highly leveraged exposure to them, so losing even a moderate percentage of their total assets was enough to wipe out their capital and make those institutions insolvent or nearly-so.

*At present, the major risk to economic stability is not that the stock market is strenuously overvalued, but that so much low-quality debt has been issued, and so many of the assets that support that debt are based on either equities, or corporate profits that rely on record profit margins to be sustained permanently*. In short, equity losses are just losses, even if prices fall in half. But credit strains can produce a chain of bankruptcies when the holders are each highly leveraged. That risk has not been removed from the economy by recent Fed policies. If anything, it is being amplified by the day as the volume of low quality credit issuance has again spun out of control.

*Yes, this is an equity bubble
*
A few notes on valuation and investment returns. First, as I’ve noted frequently in recent comments, it’s quite reasonable to argue that lower interest rates can “justify” higher valuations, provided that one also recognizes that those higher valuations will still be associated with commensurately lower future equity returns. *At present, we estimate zero or negative nominal total returns for the S&P 500 on horizons of 8 years or less, and about 1.9% annual total returns over the next decade*. If these prospects seem “fair” given the level of interest rates, that’s fine – one can then say that low interest rates justify current valuations – but that doesn’t change the outcome: the S&P 500 can still be expected to experience zero or negative total returns on horizons shorter than about 8 years (and even that assumes that corporate revenues and nominal GDP grow at their historical norm of about 6% annually in the interim).

Second, *one can quantify the impact that zero interest rates should have on valuations with simple arithmetic. Consider a 10-year zero-coupon bond that would be expected to yield, say, 6% in a world where Treasury bills yield 4%. That bond would trade at $55.84 (100/1.06^10). Now suppose Treasury bill yields were expected to be held at zero for 3 years, returning to 4% thereafter. Given the normal 2% yield spread, it would now be competitive for the 10-year bond to return just 2% for the first 3 years, then 6% thereafter. The price today that would produce that outcome is $62.67. So how much of an increase in valuation does 3 years of expected zero short-term interest rates (versus a normal 4%) have on valuation? 12%. Why 12%? 3 years times 4%. The higher valuation today essentially removes that amount of future returns*. The same result holds in every scenario, and holds for equity valuations as well.

At present, the most historically reliable valuation measures are more than 100% above pre-bubble historical norms that associate with normal equity total returns (about 10% annually). That implies that stocks are “fairly priced” here provided that short-term interest rates are expected to be held at zero until about 2040. Even if that turns out to be true, stocks will still experience long-term returns well below their historical norms in the interim. In the context of today's valuations, “fairly priced” simply means that investors agree that dismal future returns are “fair.” Investors who dismiss present market valuations by reflexively parroting the phrase “lower interest rates justify higher valuations” haven’t thought carefully about the problem or done the math, and that math is just basic arithmetic.

My sense is that investors have indeed abandoned basic arithmetic here, and are instead engaging in a sort of loose thinking called “hyperbolic discounting” – the willingness to impatiently accept very small payoffs today in preference to larger rewards that could otherwise be obtained by being patient. While a number of studies have demonstrated that hyperbolic discounting is often a good description of how human beings behave in many situations, it invariably results in terrible investment decisions, particularly for long-term investors. As one economist put it, “they make choices today that their future self would prefer not to have made.” *In effect, zero interest rates have made investors willing to accept any risk, no matter how extreme, in order to avoid the discomfort of getting nothing in the moment*.

Third, many investors realize that the most reliable valuation measures have never been higher except in the advance to the 2000 peak (and for some measures the 1929 and 2007 peaks), but they have started to treat these prior pre-crash peaks as objectives to be attained. While recent years have diminished our belief that severely overvalued, overbought, overbullish syndromes are sufficient to derail further speculation, it’s worth observing that present valuations are much closer to those prior peaks than is widely assumed.

For example, Robert Shiller’s cyclically-adjusted P/E (CAPE) is constructed using the simple 10-year moving average of inflation-adjusted earnings. It turns out that one obtains a somewhat more predictive CAPE using exponential smoothing. This also avoids the jumpiness that sometimes results as elevated or depressed observations exactly 10-years prior are replaced.

[Geek’s Note: An N-period exponential smoothing weights the current observation by 2/(N+1) and the prior average by (N-1)/(N+1). Also, when comparing P/E ratios with subsequent market returns, one should either use the log valuation measure or the earnings yield in order to reduce non-linearities].

On the basis of simple 10-year averaging, the current CAPE is 26, compared with 28 at the 2007 peak, 44 at the 2000 peak, and 33 at the 1929 peak. *In contrast, on the basis of more reliable exponential smoothing, the current CAPE is still 26, but compares with the same level of 26 at the 2007 peak, 41 at the 2000 peak, and 27 at the 1929 peak*.

Moreover, the implied profit margin currently embedded in the CAPE (the earnings denominator of the CAPE divided by current S&P 500 revenues) is presently about 6.7% compared with a historical norm of about 5.3%. At normal profit margins, the current CAPE would be nearly 33. By contrast, the implied CAPE margin at the 2000 peak was a below-average 5%. At normal profit margins, the CAPE at the 2000 peak would have been about 38. Of course, we know that considering that embedded profit margin further increases the relationship between valuation measures and actual subsequent market returns (see Margins, Multiples and the Iron Law of Valuation). 

*Make no mistake – this is an equity bubble, and a highly advanced one*. *On the most historically reliable measures, it is easily beyond 1972 and 1987, beyond 1929 and 2007, and is now within about 15% of the 2000 extreme*. The main difference between the current episode and that of 2000 is that the 2000 bubble was strikingly obvious in technology, whereas the present one is diffused across all sectors in a way that makes valuations for most stocks actually worse than in 2000. The median price/revenue ratio of S&P 500 components is already far above the 2000 level, and the average across S&P 500 components is nearly the same as in 2000. *The extent of this bubble is also partially obscured by record high profit margins that make P/E ratios on single-year measures seem less extreme (though the forward operating P/E of the S&P 500 is already beyond its 2007 peak even without accounting for margins)*.

Recall also that the ratio of nonfinancial market capitalization to GDP is presently about 1.35, versus a pre-bubble historical norm of about 0.55 and an extreme at the 2000 peak of 1.54. This measure is better correlated with actual subsequent market returns than nearly any alternative, as Warren Buffett also observed in a 2001 Fortune interview. *So if one wishes to use the 2000 bubble peak as an objective, we suggest that it would take another 15% market advance to match that highest valuation extreme in history – a point that was predictably followed by a decade of negative returns for the S&P 500, averaging a nominal total return, including dividends, of just 3.7% annually in the more than 14 years since that peak, and even then only because valuations have again approached those previous bubble extremes. The blue line on the chart below shows market cap / GDP on an inverted left (log) scale, the red line shows the actual subsequent 10-year annual nominal total return of the S&P 500*.







All of that said, the simple fact is that the primary driver of the market here is not valuation, or even fundamentals, but perception. The perception is that somehow the Federal Reserve has the power to keep the stock market in suspended and even diagonally advancing animation, and that zero interest rates offer “no choice” but to hold equities. Be careful here. *What’s actually true is that the Fed has now created $4 trillion of idle currency and bank reserves that must be held by someone, and because investors perceive risky assets as having no risk, they have been willing to hold them in search of any near-term return greater than zero. What is actually true is that even an additional year of zero interest rates beyond present expectations would only be worth a roughly 4% bump to market valuations*. Given the current perceptions of investors, the Federal Reserve can certainly postpone the collapse of this bubble, but only by making the eventual outcome that much worse.

Remember how these things unwound after 1929 (even before the add-on policy mistakes that created the Depression), 1972, 1987, 2000 and 2007 – all market peaks that uniquely shared the same extreme overvalued, overbought, overbullish syndromes that have been sustained even longer in the present half-cycle. These speculative episodes don’t unwind slowly once risk perceptions change. *The shift in risk perceptions is often accompanied by deteriorating market internals and widening credit spreads slightly before the major indices are in full retreat, but not always*. Sometimes the shift comes in response to an unexpected shock, and other times for no apparent reason at all. Ultimately though, investors treat risky assets as risky assets. At that point, investors become increasingly eager to hold truly risk-free securities regardless of their yield. That’s when the music stops. At that point, there is suddenly no bidder left for risky and overvalued securities anywhere near prevailing levels.

History suggests that when that moment comes, the first losses come quickly. *Many trend-followers who promised themselves to sell on the “break” suddenly can’t imagine selling the market 10-20% below its high, especially after a long bull market where every dip was a buying opportunity. This is why many investors who think they can get out actually don’t get out* *::::: ¿pensando en la gacelada de burbuja.info?)*. Still, some do sell, and when those trend-following sell signals occur at widely-followed threshholds (as they did in 1987), the follow-through can be swift.

By our count, *the Dow has gone 709 trading days without a 10% correction, one of the 7 longest spans on record. Another two weeks and we’ll take out the 1929 instance*. That said, I don’t view this as a particularly ominous statistic in itself – there’s too much variability – but even the longest ones ended at valuations at or lower than we presently observe. The long span of uncorrected speculation does reflect a lack of volatility that has helped to breed speculation and unrealistically low perceptions of risk. While even a 10% market loss could provide a moderately constructive opportunity provided that it is coupled with positive divergences and early improvement in market internals, be aware that much deeper losses can occur before that opportunity presents itself. Because of the effect of compounding, the 55% market loss in the S&P 500 during 2007-2009 was equal to first losing 25% of your money, followed immediately by another 40% loss. In practice, it was essentially the following sequence: -19%, +12%, -15%, +7%, -30%, +12%, -15%, +19%, -15%, +7%, -18%, +19%, -9%, +15%, -14%, +9%, -23%. Whatever potential gains remain in the present advance are likely to be nothing in the context of the variability (and opportunity) that we expect over the completion of the present cycle. We can’t rule out the possibility that the current advance will take stocks even higher. We just doubt that most investors will retain a bit of it even after the first leg down.

If the Federal Reserve is historically informed, it should concentrate now on supervisory oversight of those areas where systemically interconnected institutions have major loans out to entities with thin capital structures and highly leveraged exposure to equities. Hedge funds and private equity firms are often the canaries in that coalmine, because their highly leveraged, lopsided bets typically fail first. Our nation lost its best opportunity to strengthen the financial system when policy makers dropped the ball on changes that might have required banks and other financial institutions to carry a significant portion of their funding in the form of mandatory convertible debt (which would change automatically to loss-bearing equity if the company approached insolvency). The best that can be done is for the Fed to scramble early enough to identify and contain the expansion of loans that directly or indirectly finance leveraged equity positions.

There is not much benefit to be gained from surprising the market by ending QE prior to October, but the Fed should also begin talking now about suspending reinvestment of interest and principal payments starting in October. *The marginal benefits of QE have already turned sharply negative by encouraging speculation and low-quality debt expansion, Failure to begin drawing down the balance sheet will only make future policy normalization more challenging*.

As investors, the problem is that we don’t know the point where a shift in risk tolerance will occur. We’re certainly seeing some increase in junk bond yields, and increasingly choppy market internals (where small capitalization stocks have been the clearest divergence), but given that the market has – so far – fought extreme overvalued, overbought, overbullish conditions that have historically been a severe warning for investors, we really have no strong opinion about the timeline. I doubt that the timing will matter even a few quarters from now, but our best response at this point is simply to maintain a defensive stance without fighting the market or taking investment positions that rely on immediacy of negative outcomes. That’s as much capitulation as one is likely to get from us here. Meanwhile, we remain eager to encourage greater exposure to market risk as conditions support it, particularly at the point where a material retreat in valuations is coupled with an early improvement in market internals.

The foregoing comments represent the general investment analysis and economic views of the Advisor, and are provided solely for the purpose of information, instruction and discourse. Only comments in the Fund Notes section relate specifically to the Hussman Funds and the investment positions of the Funds.

Fund Notes

The Hussman Funds maintain a defensive stance toward equities and Treasury debt, with a moderately constructive stance toward precious metals shares. As I’ve noted before, we’ve decided that it is in the best interests of shareholders not to telegraph our investment positions or changes in detail, but given the importance of the present moment for long-term investors, some extended observations may be helpful.

In Strategic Growth, we remain slow to raise the strike prices of the index put option side of our hedge in order to reduce their impact in the event of a further market advance. So unless the market declines materially, the major driver of day-to-day fluctuations in the Fund at present levels and higher is likely to be the difference in performance between the stocks held by the Fund and the indices we use to hedge. During earnings season, even one or two positive or negative surprises can jolt this difference a bit, so day-to-day fluctuations should be interpreted with that in mind. For all of the equity funds we manage, the quickest route to a substantially more constructive investment stance would be a retreat in valuations coupled with an early improvement in market action, but a range of moderately constructive responses may be available even on more limited changes in market conditions.

We're certainly patient investors with a full-cycle horizon, but I can assure you that my “perma-bear” reputation is an artifact of stress-testing and other specific features of the half-cycle since 2009. After the 1990 bear market, I advocated a leveraged stance for years as the new bull market took hold, earning me a reputation as a "lonely raging bull" (to use the words of the Los Angeles Times). Similarly, following the 2000-2002 market plunge, we removed the majority of our hedges near the beginning of the bull market in early-2003. Though my insistence on stress-testing our methods against Depression-era outcomes eventually interfered, we also demonstrated a clearly constructive shift toward the market after stock prices collapsed as expected in late-2008. As I've frequently noted, our strongest market return/risk estimates are associated with a material retreat in valuations coupled with early improvement in market internals. Those conditions emerge in every market cycle. I should note that the most significant insight resulting from our 2009-early 2010 stress-tests was that both Depression-era data and the recent credit crisis compelled more demanding requirements on those measures of “early improvement.” In contrast, our valuation methods didn’t miss a beat, and have not changed.

Though I’ve also always had a tendency to back away from risk too early in conditions where awful consequences have historically followed (and we’ve done a great deal of research to shorten that lead), our approach has been vindicated in cycle after cycle, and this was nicely reflected in our record by 2009.

It’s difficult to overstate how dramatically the adaptations we’ve made would have affected our experience in the recent half-cycle since 2009. In historical data, about 52% of all periods reflect market return/risk estimates on our methods that are consistent with an unhedged or leveraged investment position. Frankly, we missed those opportunities during that 2009-early 2010 stress-testing period. On the defensive side, the more recent changes I’ve discussed in our reports have the effect of restricting our most aggressive hedge to only about 5% of all historical periods. In the present market cycle, most of those instances would be constrained to the period since April 2012, and represent only about a quarter of the periods since then, with the majority of those instances within the past 12 months. None of this relieves the difficult experience we’ve had during this half cycle, but one should not assume that this experience reflects a static “perma-bearish” investment approach. I have every expectation that a fully unhedged stance in equities will be within our range of investment positions as the present cycle completes.

I doubt that our concerns about market risk will prove wrong over the completion of the present cycle, and if the experiences of 2000-2002 or 2007-2009 are any indication, I don’t expect that investors will have much regret about the path we’ve chosen by the time we complete the current cycle and begin the next bull market (you mean this one won’t last forever?). Meanwhile, there are enough managers willing to provide significant market exposure for investors who seek it here, or who wish to try their skill at timing their exit from a wholly uncorrected diagonal advance in a historically overvalued stock market.

In bonds, we could certainly observe lower yields in response to geopolitical concerns or economic disruptions, but those risks appear evenly balanced with the risk of even modest inflation surprises and concerns about reduced Fed absorption of new supply. We don’t anticipate significant inflation in the present economic cycle, but plenty in the next, during the back-half of this decade. Inflation essentially reflects an increase in the “marginal utility” of goods that exceeds the increase in the “marginal utility” of an extra unit of cash. From that perspective, four things produce inflation: an upward shift in the demand for goods, a downward shift or shock in the supply of goods, an increase in the supply of cash to be held, or a reduction in the desire to hold cash balances (i.e. an increase in the “turnover” or “velocity” of money). While the Fed has created a great deal of money, the turnover or “velocity” of money has declined in almost exact proportion, so there has been very little effect on either real GDP or prices.

Across history and around the world, a perfect recipe for inflation has been a supply shock, coupled with accelerated government deficit spending that feeds demand, along with a loss of confidence in the currency reflected by rising interest rates (remember that rising interest rates are often a symptom and accelerant, not a cure, for inflation). A good recipe for deflation has been a demand shortfall coupled with credit concerns that trigger a rush to hold cash balances. Federal Reserve policy has done an impressive job promoting the same massive issuance of low-quality debt that we saw during the housing bubble. Though we do expect an upward bias in inflation through about November, speaking more broadly it’s not at all clear that we won’t see a deflation on credit strains and recession in the next couple of years before we see significant inflation on recovery and later supply constraints. In precious metals, we’ve clipped our exposure a bit on strength, but in the context of tepid economic growth, slightly uptrending inflation, negative real interest rates, falling nominal bond yields, and gold stock prices that generally remain depressed relative to the price of physical gold, we remain moderately constructive.
---

Prospectuses for the Hussman Strategic Growth Fund, the Hussman Strategic Total Return Fund, the Hussman Strategic International Fund, and the Hussman Strategic Dividend Value Fund, as well as Fund reports and other information, are available by clicking "The Funds" menu button from any page of this website.

Estimates of prospective return and risk for equities, bonds, and other financial markets are forward-looking statements based the analysis and reasonable beliefs of Hussman Strategic Advisors. They are not a guarantee of future performance, and are not indicative of the prospective returns of any of the Hussman Funds. Actual returns may differ substantially from the estimates provided. Estimates of prospective long-term returns for the S&P 500 reflect our standard valuation methodology, focusing on the relationship between current market prices and earnings, dividends and other fundamentals, adjusted for variability over the economic cycle (see for example Investment, Speculation, Valuation, and Tinker Bell, The Likely Range of Market Returns in the Coming Decade and Valuing the S&P 500 Using Forward Operating Earnings )


----------



## Galifrey (28 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Fuera de BME también (solo de la carera c/p , m/p (4% para panga y mortadela)) no me apetece vivir con la espada de damocles en este momento y baja muy revuelto el mab
> 
> Y de paso me voy tranquilito de vacaciones desconectado de la bolsa.




Yo me salí más o menos al precio que está hoy. Lo de facephi es escandaloso, la foto del ceo no tiene precio, menudo zampabollos. 

Pero como esto es hispanistán, pasar supongo que no pasará nada. Eso si, un poquito de ruido para que baje otra vez de 30 y a ver si sale bien la jugada. Yo las tenía a 29,xx. Si baja de ahí volvería a entrar, después del verano, eso si.

Por otro lado parece que las Caf por fin se mueven un poco.


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> *Desde luego ahora mismo no se vislumbra catástrofe*, incluso si en sept-oct aplicamos medidas, sería noticia pepona, pero tengo que hacer caso a mis números, si no para que los hago



*Amigo, ponte gafas. Tenemos en frente una presa agrietada que esconde toneladas de guano al rico pandoro*


----------



## ponzi (28 Jul 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Yo me salí más o menos al precio que está hoy. Lo de facephi es escandaloso, la foto del ceo no tiene precio, menudo zampabollos.
> 
> Pero como esto es hispanistán, pasar supongo que no pasará nada. Eso si, un poquito de ruido para que baje otra vez de 30 y a ver si sale bien la jugada. Yo las tenía a 29,xx. Si baja de ahí volvería a entrar, después del verano, eso si.
> 
> Por otro lado parece que las Caf por fin se mueven un poco.



Este fin de semana he descubierto una cosa de caf y es que la falta de flujo de caja no es algo estructural si no mas bien contable, son provisiones y trabajos realizados.A 1100 mill que cap para alguien q tenga un horizonte temporal de al menos 2-3 años creo q le puede salir bien

---------- Post added 28-jul-2014 at 12:20 ----------




pipoapipo dijo:


> ponga empresas portuguesas en su vida
> 
> razon: ponzi
> 
> para mi galp y corticeira pintan bien :: pero creo q no deberia comprar hasta finales de esta semana ::



Ademas son del mismo dueño, uno de los hombres mas ricos de portugal.Galp esta teniendo malos margenes en su division de refino sin embargo las inversiones realizadas en brasil y mozambique parece que estan empezando a dar buenos resultados, luego tenemos el tema de canarias que ya tienen las licencias para las exploraciones desde marruecos que justamente es la zona por la que muestra interes exxon y total.Riesgo medio y con objetivo los 16 eu por accion.Otra facilita es cisco con 50000 mill de caja


----------



## Durmiente (28 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> De lo mejor que he leído sobre la burbuja usana en mucho tiempo
> 
> *John Hussman: "Make No Mistake - This Is An Equity Bubble, And A Highly Advanced One"
> *
> ...





Spoiler



The key here is that when the demand for securities of a particular type is high, Wall Street and the banking system have the incentive to create more “product” to be sold. So create it they did. *In order to satisfy the yield-seeking demand for new mortgage debt that resulted from the Fed’s policy of suppressing the yield of safe alternatives, trillions of dollars of new mortgage securities were created. But how do you create a mortgage security? If you take the money of the investor, you actually have to lend it to someone to buy a home. In order to create enough supply, banks and Wall Street institutions began to lend to anyone with a pulse, creating a housing bubble, an increasing volume of subprime debt, and ultimately, the greatest financial collapse since the Great Depression*.

One would think the Federal Reserve would have learned from that catastrophe. Instead, the Fed has spent the past several years intentionally trying to revive the precise dynamic that produced it. As a consequence, speculative yield-seeking has now driven the most historically reliable measures of equity valuation to more than double their pre-bubble norms. Meanwhile, as investors reach for yield in lower-quality but higher-yielding debt securities, leveraged loan volume (loans to already highly indebted borrowers) has reached record highs, with the majority of that debt as “covenant lite” issuance that lacks traditional protections in the event of default. Junk bond issuance is also at a record high. Moreover, all of this issuance is interconnected, as one of the primary uses of new debt issuance is to finance the purchase of equities.

Now, as we observed in periods like 1973-74, 1987, and 2000-2002, severe equity market losses do not necessarily produce credit crises in themselves. The holder of the security takes the loss, and that’s about it. There may be some economic effects from reduced spending and investment, but there is no need for systemic consequences. In contrast, the 2007-2009 episode turned into a profound credit crisis because the owners of the vulnerable securities – banks and Wall Street institutions – had highly leveraged exposure to them, so losing even a moderate percentage of their total assets was enough to wipe out their capital and make those institutions insolvent or nearly-so.

*At present, the major risk to economic stability is not that the stock market is strenuously overvalued, but that so much low-quality debt has been issued, and so many of the assets that support that debt are based on either equities, or corporate profits that rely on record profit margins to be sustained permanently*. In short, equity losses are just losses, even if prices fall in half. But credit strains can produce a chain of bankruptcies when the holders are each highly leveraged. That risk has not been removed from the economy by recent Fed policies. If anything, it is being amplified by the day as the volume of low quality credit issuance has again spun out of control.

*Yes, this is an equity bubble
*
A few notes on valuation and investment returns. First, as I’ve noted frequently in recent comments, it’s quite reasonable to argue that lower interest rates can “justify” higher valuations, provided that one also recognizes that those higher valuations will still be associated with commensurately lower future equity returns. *At present, we estimate zero or negative nominal total returns for the S&P 500 on horizons of 8 years or less, and about 1.9% annual total returns over the next decade*. If these prospects seem “fair” given the level of interest rates, that’s fine – one can then say that low interest rates justify current valuations – but that doesn’t change the outcome: the S&P 500 can still be expected to experience zero or negative total returns on horizons shorter than about 8 years (and even that assumes that corporate revenues and nominal GDP grow at their historical norm of about 6% annually in the interim).

Second, *one can quantify the impact that zero interest rates should have on valuations with simple arithmetic. Consider a 10-year zero-coupon bond that would be expected to yield, say, 6% in a world where Treasury bills yield 4%. That bond would trade at $55.84 (100/1.06^10). Now suppose Treasury bill yields were expected to be held at zero for 3 years, returning to 4% thereafter. Given the normal 2% yield spread, it would now be competitive for the 10-year bond to return just 2% for the first 3 years, then 6% thereafter. The price today that would produce that outcome is $62.67. So how much of an increase in valuation does 3 years of expected zero short-term interest rates (versus a normal 4%) have on valuation? 12%. Why 12%? 3 years times 4%. The higher valuation today essentially removes that amount of future returns*. The same result holds in every scenario, and holds for equity valuations as well.

At present, the most historically reliable valuation measures are more than 100% above pre-bubble historical norms that associate with normal equity total returns (about 10% annually). That implies that stocks are “fairly priced” here provided that short-term interest rates are expected to be held at zero until about 2040. Even if that turns out to be true, stocks will still experience long-term returns well below their historical norms in the interim. In the context of today's valuations, “fairly priced” simply means that investors agree that dismal future returns are “fair.” Investors who dismiss present market valuations by reflexively parroting the phrase “lower interest rates justify higher valuations” haven’t thought carefully about the problem or done the math, and that math is just basic arithmetic.

My sense is that investors have indeed abandoned basic arithmetic here, and are instead engaging in a sort of loose thinking called “hyperbolic discounting” – the willingness to impatiently accept very small payoffs today in preference to larger rewards that could otherwise be obtained by being patient. While a number of studies have demonstrated that hyperbolic discounting is often a good description of how human beings behave in many situations, it invariably results in terrible investment decisions, particularly for long-term investors. As one economist put it, “they make choices today that their future self would prefer not to have made.” *In effect, zero interest rates have made investors willing to accept any risk, no matter how extreme, in order to avoid the discomfort of getting nothing in the moment*.

Third, many investors realize that the most reliable valuation measures have never been higher except in the advance to the 2000 peak (and for some measures the 1929 and 2007 peaks), but they have started to treat these prior pre-crash peaks as objectives to be attained. While recent years have diminished our belief that severely overvalued, overbought, overbullish syndromes are sufficient to derail further speculation, it’s worth observing that present valuations are much closer to those prior peaks than is widely assumed.

For example, Robert Shiller’s cyclically-adjusted P/E (CAPE) is constructed using the simple 10-year moving average of inflation-adjusted earnings. It turns out that one obtains a somewhat more predictive CAPE using exponential smoothing. This also avoids the jumpiness that sometimes results as elevated or depressed observations exactly 10-years prior are replaced.

[Geek’s Note: An N-period exponential smoothing weights the current observation by 2/(N+1) and the prior average by (N-1)/(N+1). Also, when comparing P/E ratios with subsequent market returns, one should either use the log valuation measure or the earnings yield in order to reduce non-linearities].

On the basis of simple 10-year averaging, the current CAPE is 26, compared with 28 at the 2007 peak, 44 at the 2000 peak, and 33 at the 1929 peak. *In contrast, on the basis of more reliable exponential smoothing, the current CAPE is still 26, but compares with the same level of 26 at the 2007 peak, 41 at the 2000 peak, and 27 at the 1929 peak*.

Moreover, the implied profit margin currently embedded in the CAPE (the earnings denominator of the CAPE divided by current S&P 500 revenues) is presently about 6.7% compared with a historical norm of about 5.3%. At normal profit margins, the current CAPE would be nearly 33. By contrast, the implied CAPE margin at the 2000 peak was a below-average 5%. At normal profit margins, the CAPE at the 2000 peak would have been about 38. Of course, we know that considering that embedded profit margin further increases the relationship between valuation measures and actual subsequent market returns (see Margins, Multiples and the Iron Law of Valuation). 

*Make no mistake – this is an equity bubble, and a highly advanced one*. *On the most historically reliable measures, it is easily beyond 1972 and 1987, beyond 1929 and 2007, and is now within about 15% of the 2000 extreme*. The main difference between the current episode and that of 2000 is that the 2000 bubble was strikingly obvious in technology, whereas the present one is diffused across all sectors in a way that makes valuations for most stocks actually worse than in 2000. The median price/revenue ratio of S&P 500 components is already far above the 2000 level, and the average across S&P 500 components is nearly the same as in 2000. *The extent of this bubble is also partially obscured by record high profit margins that make P/E ratios on single-year measures seem less extreme (though the forward operating P/E of the S&P 500 is already beyond its 2007 peak even without accounting for margins)*.

Recall also that the ratio of nonfinancial market capitalization to GDP is presently about 1.35, versus a pre-bubble historical norm of about 0.55 and an extreme at the 2000 peak of 1.54. This measure is better correlated with actual subsequent market returns than nearly any alternative, as Warren Buffett also observed in a 2001 Fortune interview. *So if one wishes to use the 2000 bubble peak as an objective, we suggest that it would take another 15% market advance to match that highest valuation extreme in history – a point that was predictably followed by a decade of negative returns for the S&P 500, averaging a nominal total return, including dividends, of just 3.7% annually in the more than 14 years since that peak, and even then only because valuations have again approached those previous bubble extremes. The blue line on the chart below shows market cap / GDP on an inverted left (log) scale, the red line shows the actual subsequent 10-year annual nominal total return of the S&P 500*.







All of that said, the simple fact is that the primary driver of the market here is not valuation, or even fundamentals, but perception. The perception is that somehow the Federal Reserve has the power to keep the stock market in suspended and even diagonally advancing animation, and that zero interest rates offer “no choice” but to hold equities. Be careful here. *What’s actually true is that the Fed has now created $4 trillion of idle currency and bank reserves that must be held by someone, and because investors perceive risky assets as having no risk, they have been willing to hold them in search of any near-term return greater than zero. What is actually true is that even an additional year of zero interest rates beyond present expectations would only be worth a roughly 4% bump to market valuations*. Given the current perceptions of investors, the Federal Reserve can certainly postpone the collapse of this bubble, but only by making the eventual outcome that much worse.

Remember how these things unwound after 1929 (even before the add-on policy mistakes that created the Depression), 1972, 1987, 2000 and 2007 – all market peaks that uniquely shared the same extreme overvalued, overbought, overbullish syndromes that have been sustained even longer in the present half-cycle. These speculative episodes don’t unwind slowly once risk perceptions change. *The shift in risk perceptions is often accompanied by deteriorating market internals and widening credit spreads slightly before the major indices are in full retreat, but not always*. Sometimes the shift comes in response to an unexpected shock, and other times for no apparent reason at all. Ultimately though, investors treat risky assets as risky assets. At that point, investors become increasingly eager to hold truly risk-free securities regardless of their yield. That’s when the music stops. At that point, there is suddenly no bidder left for risky and overvalued securities anywhere near prevailing levels.

History suggests that when that moment comes, the first losses come quickly. *Many trend-followers who promised themselves to sell on the “break” suddenly can’t imagine selling the market 10-20% below its high, especially after a long bull market where every dip was a buying opportunity. This is why many investors who think they can get out actually don’t get out* *::::: ¿pensando en la gacelada de burbuja.info?)*. Still, some do sell, and when those trend-following sell signals occur at widely-followed threshholds (as they did in 1987), the follow-through can be swift.

By our count, *the Dow has gone 709 trading days without a 10% correction, one of the 7 longest spans on record. Another two weeks and we’ll take out the 1929 instance*. That said, I don’t view this as a particularly ominous statistic in itself – there’s too much variability – but even the longest ones ended at valuations at or lower than we presently observe. The long span of uncorrected speculation does reflect a lack of volatility that has helped to breed speculation and unrealistically low perceptions of risk. While even a 10% market loss could provide a moderately constructive opportunity provided that it is coupled with positive divergences and early improvement in market internals, be aware that much deeper losses can occur before that opportunity presents itself. Because of the effect of compounding, the 55% market loss in the S&P 500 during 2007-2009 was equal to first losing 25% of your money, followed immediately by another 40% loss. In practice, it was essentially the following sequence: -19%, +12%, -15%, +7%, -30%, +12%, -15%, +19%, -15%, +7%, -18%, +19%, -9%, +15%, -14%, +9%, -23%. Whatever potential gains remain in the present advance are likely to be nothing in the context of the variability (and opportunity) that we expect over the completion of the present cycle. We can’t rule out the possibility that the current advance will take stocks even higher. We just doubt that most investors will retain a bit of it even after the first leg down.

If the Federal Reserve is historically informed, it should concentrate now on supervisory oversight of those areas where systemically interconnected institutions have major loans out to entities with thin capital structures and highly leveraged exposure to equities. Hedge funds and private equity firms are often the canaries in that coalmine, because their highly leveraged, lopsided bets typically fail first. Our nation lost its best opportunity to strengthen the financial system when policy makers dropped the ball on changes that might have required banks and other financial institutions to carry a significant portion of their funding in the form of mandatory convertible debt (which would change automatically to loss-bearing equity if the company approached insolvency). The best that can be done is for the Fed to scramble early enough to identify and contain the expansion of loans that directly or indirectly finance leveraged equity positions.

There is not much benefit to be gained from surprising the market by ending QE prior to October, but the Fed should also begin talking now about suspending reinvestment of interest and principal payments starting in October. *The marginal benefits of QE have already turned sharply negative by encouraging speculation and low-quality debt expansion, Failure to begin drawing down the balance sheet will only make future policy normalization more challenging*.

As investors, the problem is that we don’t know the point where a shift in risk tolerance will occur. We’re certainly seeing some increase in junk bond yields, and increasingly choppy market internals (where small capitalization stocks have been the clearest divergence), but given that the market has – so far – fought extreme overvalued, overbought, overbullish conditions that have historically been a severe warning for investors, we really have no strong opinion about the timeline. I doubt that the timing will matter even a few quarters from now, but our best response at this point is simply to maintain a defensive stance without fighting the market or taking investment positions that rely on immediacy of negative outcomes. That’s as much capitulation as one is likely to get from us here. Meanwhile, we remain eager to encourage greater exposure to market risk as conditions support it, particularly at the point where a material retreat in valuations is coupled with an early improvement in market internals.

The foregoing comments represent the general investment analysis and economic views of the Advisor, and are provided solely for the purpose of information, instruction and discourse. Only comments in the Fund Notes section relate specifically to the Hussman Funds and the investment positions of the Funds.

Fund Notes

The Hussman Funds maintain a defensive stance toward equities and Treasury debt, with a moderately constructive stance toward precious metals shares. As I’ve noted before, we’ve decided that it is in the best interests of shareholders not to telegraph our investment positions or changes in detail, but given the importance of the present moment for long-term investors, some extended observations may be helpful.

In Strategic Growth, we remain slow to raise the strike prices of the index put option side of our hedge in order to reduce their impact in the event of a further market advance. So unless the market declines materially, the major driver of day-to-day fluctuations in the Fund at present levels and higher is likely to be the difference in performance between the stocks held by the Fund and the indices we use to hedge. During earnings season, even one or two positive or negative surprises can jolt this difference a bit, so day-to-day fluctuations should be interpreted with that in mind. For all of the equity funds we manage, the quickest route to a substantially more constructive investment stance would be a retreat in valuations coupled with an early improvement in market action, but a range of moderately constructive responses may be available even on more limited changes in market conditions.

We're certainly patient investors with a full-cycle horizon, but I can assure you that my “perma-bear” reputation is an artifact of stress-testing and other specific features of the half-cycle since 2009. After the 1990 bear market, I advocated a leveraged stance for years as the new bull market took hold, earning me a reputation as a "lonely raging bull" (to use the words of the Los Angeles Times). Similarly, following the 2000-2002 market plunge, we removed the majority of our hedges near the beginning of the bull market in early-2003. Though my insistence on stress-testing our methods against Depression-era outcomes eventually interfered, we also demonstrated a clearly constructive shift toward the market after stock prices collapsed as expected in late-2008. As I've frequently noted, our strongest market return/risk estimates are associated with a material retreat in valuations coupled with early improvement in market internals. Those conditions emerge in every market cycle. I should note that the most significant insight resulting from our 2009-early 2010 stress-tests was that both Depression-era data and the recent credit crisis compelled more demanding requirements on those measures of “early improvement.” In contrast, our valuation methods didn’t miss a beat, and have not changed.

Though I’ve also always had a tendency to back away from risk too early in conditions where awful consequences have historically followed (and we’ve done a great deal of research to shorten that lead), our approach has been vindicated in cycle after cycle, and this was nicely reflected in our record by 2009.

It’s difficult to overstate how dramatically the adaptations we’ve made would have affected our experience in the recent half-cycle since 2009. In historical data, about 52% of all periods reflect market return/risk estimates on our methods that are consistent with an unhedged or leveraged investment position. Frankly, we missed those opportunities during that 2009-early 2010 stress-testing period. On the defensive side, the more recent changes I’ve discussed in our reports have the effect of restricting our most aggressive hedge to only about 5% of all historical periods. In the present market cycle, most of those instances would be constrained to the period since April 2012, and represent only about a quarter of the periods since then, with the majority of those instances within the past 12 months. None of this relieves the difficult experience we’ve had during this half cycle, but one should not assume that this experience reflects a static “perma-bearish” investment approach. I have every expectation that a fully unhedged stance in equities will be within our range of investment positions as the present cycle completes.

I doubt that our concerns about market risk will prove wrong over the completion of the present cycle, and if the experiences of 2000-2002 or 2007-2009 are any indication, I don’t expect that investors will have much regret about the path we’ve chosen by the time we complete the current cycle and begin the next bull market (you mean this one won’t last forever?). Meanwhile, there are enough managers willing to provide significant market exposure for investors who seek it here, or who wish to try their skill at timing their exit from a wholly uncorrected diagonal advance in a historically overvalued stock market.

In bonds, we could certainly observe lower yields in response to geopolitical concerns or economic disruptions, but those risks appear evenly balanced with the risk of even modest inflation surprises and concerns about reduced Fed absorption of new supply. We don’t anticipate significant inflation in the present economic cycle, but plenty in the next, during the back-half of this decade. Inflation essentially reflects an increase in the “marginal utility” of goods that exceeds the increase in the “marginal utility” of an extra unit of cash. From that perspective, four things produce inflation: an upward shift in the demand for goods, a downward shift or shock in the supply of goods, an increase in the supply of cash to be held, or a reduction in the desire to hold cash balances (i.e. an increase in the “turnover” or “velocity” of money). While the Fed has created a great deal of money, the turnover or “velocity” of money has declined in almost exact proportion, so there has been very little effect on either real GDP or prices.

Across history and around the world, a perfect recipe for inflation has been a supply shock, coupled with accelerated government deficit spending that feeds demand, along with a loss of confidence in the currency reflected by rising interest rates (remember that rising interest rates are often a symptom and accelerant, not a cure, for inflation). A good recipe for deflation has been a demand shortfall coupled with credit concerns that trigger a rush to hold cash balances. Federal Reserve policy has done an impressive job promoting the same massive issuance of low-quality debt that we saw during the housing bubble. Though we do expect an upward bias in inflation through about November, speaking more broadly it’s not at all clear that we won’t see a deflation on credit strains and recession in the next couple of years before we see significant inflation on recovery and later supply constraints. In precious metals, we’ve clipped our exposure a bit on strength, but in the context of tepid economic growth, slightly uptrending inflation, negative real interest rates, falling nominal bond yields, and gold stock prices that generally remain depressed relative to the price of physical gold, we remain moderately constructive.
---

Prospectuses for the Hussman Strategic Growth Fund, the Hussman Strategic Total Return Fund, the Hussman Strategic International Fund, and the Hussman Strategic Dividend Value Fund, as well as Fund reports and other information, are available by clicking "The Funds" menu button from any page of this website.

Estimates of prospective return and risk for equities, bonds, and other financial markets are forward-looking statements based the analysis and reasonable beliefs of Hussman Strategic Advisors. They are not a guarantee of future performance, and are not indicative of the prospective returns of any of the Hussman Funds. Actual returns may differ substantially from the estimates provided. Estimates of prospective long-term returns for the S&P 500 reflect our standard valuation methodology, focusing on the relationship between current market prices and earnings, dividends and other fundamentals, adjusted for variability over the economic cycle (see for example Investment, Speculation, Valuation, and Tinker Bell, The Likely Range of Market Returns in the Coming Decade and Valuing the S&P 500 Using Forward Operating Earnings )




La verdad es que es muy bueno.

Tiene varios puntos que son "indiscutibles".

Gracias por el aporte. Me ayudará a reflxionar.


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2014)

Programón.

No viene miseria, no qué va ....

Catalunya Banc y el “saneamiento” – Economía Directa 23-7-2014


----------



## mpbk (28 Jul 2014)

joder gamesa ya va a por x10.


----------



## Galifrey (28 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Este fin de semana he descubierto una cosa de caf y es que la falta de flujo de caja no es algo estructural si no mas bien contable, son provisiones y trabajos realizados.A 1100 mill que cap para alguien q tenga un horizonte temporal de al menos 2-3 años creo q le puede salir bien






¿Te refieres al asuntillo de Venezuela? Si no recuerdo mal el sr. Maduro debe unos cuantos milloncejos del contrato más grande firmado por Caf hasta la fecha. 

Este es uno de esos asuntos que se debería resolver a nivel estatal, cuando la Trotona negocie las ayudas a la cooperación y tal comprometerlas a que el señor que habla con pájaros las use para pagar sus deudas con empresas estratégicas hispanistaníes.

O al menos eso espero.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Jul 2014)

venezueta son CAF y DURO


una participada por acs, -20% hasta junio


----------



## ponzi (28 Jul 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> ¿Te refieres al asuntillo de Venezuela? Si no recuerdo mal el sr. Maduro debe unos cuantos milloncejos del contrato más grande firmado por Caf hasta la fecha.
> 
> Este es uno de esos asuntos que se debería resolver a nivel estatal, cuando la Trotona negocie las ayudas a la cooperación y tal comprometerlas a que el señor que habla con pájaros las use para pagar sus deudas con empresas estratégicas hispanistaníes.
> 
> O al menos eso espero.



Esa es la parte mas importante pero tb tienen otras partidas que mironan el flujo de caja a nivel contable.Siendo esto algo temporal, el riesgo de estar invertido en caf a estos precios es relativamente bajo, solo hay que tener la suficiente paciencia (2-3 años quizas)

---------- Post added 28-jul-2014 at 12:49 ----------

Como veis el grafico de galp? Viendo la velocidad a la que crecen las extracciones de crudo en brasil puede que de alguna sorpresa positiva


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Programón.
> 
> No viene miseria, no qué va ....
> 
> Catalunya Banc y el “saneamiento” – Economía Directa 23-7-2014



Lo he empexado esta mañana, me está gustando mucho, sobre todo cuando hablan de la demografía. Si es que por mucho que se empeñen algunos en decir que la cosa vaparriba si no hay gente joven que trabaje y consuma bienes y servicios el guano está asegurado.

Eso no significa que veamos el MADMAX y tal. Significa que la deuda *no se va a pagar*. Ante ese escenario, un gobierno responsable del bioenestar de su pueblo debería ir hablando con los acreedores y llegar a acuerdos con estos. Cualquier otra actitud es una terrible irresponsabilidad.


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo he empexado esta mañana, me está gustando mucho, sobre todo cuando hablan de la demografía. Si es que por mucho que se empeñen algunos en decir que la cosa vaparriba si no hay gente joven que trabaje y consuma bienes y servicios el guano está asegurado.
> 
> Eso no significa que veamos el MADMAX y tal. Significa que la deuda *no se va a pagar*. Ante ese escenario, un gobierno responsable del bioenestar de su pueblo debería ir hablando con los acreedores y llegar a acuerdos con estos. Cualquier otra actitud es una terrible irresponsabilidad.



Amigo, el acreedor siempre gana.

Nos van a sacar hasta la última gota.

Ya verás lo que viene para las pensiones, los oligopolios, sanidad, ...

MISERIA


----------



## Namreir (28 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Amigo, el acreedor siempre gana.
> 
> Nos van a sacar hasta la última gota.
> 
> ...



Mientras el deudor no tenga 10 portaviones.

---------- Post added 28-jul-2014 at 13:19 ----------

Y cie supero los 11 y patatin y patatan. Soy el unico dentro?


----------



## ane agurain (28 Jul 2014)

dax... dax....

---------- Post added 28-jul-2014 at 05:25 ----------

he buscado fotos de macumba, y no debe ser tan malo como parece 

The World's Best Photos of macumba and uzona - Flickr Hive Mind











exceptuando esta:


----------



## TenienteDan (28 Jul 2014)

Creo que es el momento de un...

*VAMOS COÑO!!*


----------



## ane agurain (28 Jul 2014)

en teoria, solo en teoria, el dax, tiene una divergencia alcista si cierra a ESTOS NIVELES, pero cualquiera mete un chavo ::


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 Jul 2014)

El guano se hizo hombre y habitó entre nosotros.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Jul 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> El guano se hizo hombre y habitó entre nosotros.



el dax está presionando, rondando el área, cada vez más, embotellando a su rival, que está con 10. el arbitro añade 5 minutos de descuento por las pérdidas de tiempo ::


----------



## tarrito (28 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> el dax está presionando, rondando el área, cada vez más, embotellando a su rival, que está con 10. el arbitro añade 5 minutos de descuento por las pérdidas de tiempo ::



:no: :no:
un respect para


----------



## ane agurain (28 Jul 2014)

fturos usanos recuperan...


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jul 2014)

mañana gap al alza , de no producirse y abre en torno a los 10950 cargad cortos con to el total


----------



## ponzi (28 Jul 2014)

¿Como veis Galp?, parece que empieza a arrancar al alza


----------



## ponzi (28 Jul 2014)

Shareholder structure - Galp Energia

Mientras ENI ha ido reduciendo su participación desde el 24% al 8%, que justamente coincide con los mínimos de este año, otros han aprovechado para entrar.

Templeton con un 2'03% en Abril de 2013
Blackrock 2,45% en Marzo de 2014
Capital research 2,02% en Abril de 2014
Amorin incremento la posición desde un 33,34% en diciembre de 2011 a 38,34% en diciembre de 2012
Bestinver ha pasado de tener 216.202 acciones a marzo de 2013 a 3.288.472 accs a marzo de 2014

Yo apuesto por los 15,5-16,5


----------



## Topongo (28 Jul 2014)

Mira que me quería ir tranquilo de vacaciones pero FER me está tentando voy a echarle un vistazo


----------



## Krim (28 Jul 2014)

Cuidado con ANR, que el volumen de las velas verdes está dejando de ser insignificante...hay mucho corto que cerrar, y como empiecen a cerrar en plan "marica el último" se puede liar.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Jul 2014)

Onésimo intento del D`ax

---------- Post added 28-jul-2014 at 07:44 ----------

vaaaaaamooooooooooooooooossss


----------



## Topongo (28 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Onésimo intento del D`ax










Alguno con alguna pega gorda pra FER? no le veo mayor probolema salvo que presenta resultados y eso...
Quizá entradilla en 15, 6x...


----------



## ane agurain (28 Jul 2014)

9583 dax

dónde está el filtrillo?


nam, no sé yo, pero han tirado de golpe CIE


----------



## Topongo (28 Jul 2014)

Bueno dentro de FER, que sea loq ue dios quiera 15,79 buscando un 5 aprox ... pero mas bien confiando en buenos resultados mañana.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Jul 2014)

joder! de repente esto parece martrix, pero en rojo

que velocidad!


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Jul 2014)




----------



## FranR (28 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> *Amigo, ponte gafas. Tenemos en frente una presa agrietada que esconde toneladas de guano al rico pandoro*



No es ponerse gafas o no, es haberse tomado la pastilla azul ( el viagra, no). Y la mayoría no se la ha tomado y solo ven fantasías multicolores. Esos no ven lo que podría pasar. 

Roto el suelo del CP , los siguientes niveles no están lejos... ahora el del 777 es la puerta del infierno intra


----------



## Namreir (28 Jul 2014)

Era evidente, el jato se habia puesto largo.


----------



## atman (28 Jul 2014)

Ya era hora de que la gente empiece a deshacer algunas posiciones leches... pero venga... vayan saliendo todos, que ya paso yo con la pala...


----------



## ane agurain (28 Jul 2014)

dax 9544
sp 1969
para los que no tengais RT


----------



## Namreir (28 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> dax 9544
> sp 1969
> para los que no tengais *RT*



Yo tengo RT

http://rt.com/business/176064-yukos-russia-50bn-damages/


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> No es ponerse gafas o no, es haberse tomado la pastilla azul ( el viagra, no). Y la mayoría no se la ha tomado y solo ven fantasías multicolores. Esos no ven lo que podría pasar.
> 
> Roto el suelo del CP , los siguientes niveles no están lejos... ahora el del 777 es la puerta del infierno intra



Lo puse esta misma mañana.


History suggests that when that moment comes, the first losses come quickly. *Many trend-followers who promised themselves to sell on the “break” suddenly can’t imagine selling the market 10-20% below its high, especially after a long bull market where every dip was a buying opportunity. This is why many investors who think they can get out actually don’t get out* *::::: ¿pensando en la gacelada de burbuja.info?)*. Still, some do sell, and when those trend-following sell signals occur at widely-followed threshholds (as they did in 1987), the follow-through can be swift.


8:8:8:

Casi nunca hay estrategia de salida


----------



## ane agurain (28 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Yo tengo RT
> 
> http://rt.com/business/176064-yukos-russia-50bn-damages/



casualidad, no?

si el sp500 cerrase por debajo de 1969, ichimoku da la primera señal de venta
y las manos fuertes pirándose ::

---------- Post added 28-jul-2014 at 08:24 ----------

Lloyds, multado con 275 millones por manipular el Libor

Galp gana un 29% menos en el primer semestre, hasta 115 millones


----------



## Durmiente (28 Jul 2014)

He entrado en BBVA en 9,32 hace un rato. Veremos. ..

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Krim (28 Jul 2014)

La verdad es que la fortaleza del trolíbex es implacable e insultante. ¡Eso sí que es aprovechar "toda la potencia" que ofrece el SP!! :XX:

EDIT: Ah, y lo que quería decir. Un día más: *Maese WINS*


----------



## ane agurain (28 Jul 2014)

jato, cómo lo ves?










mañana gap a la baja en el DAX y dejamos una "isla" de 2 meses a la baja?? ::


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Jul 2014)

joe como aguanta..........


----------



## Namreir (28 Jul 2014)

Capaces son de cerrarlo en verde.


----------



## Robopoli (28 Jul 2014)

Ola k asen.
Vengo a por mi bote de hemoal y me voy, que tengo el día liadito.
Ciau


----------



## ane agurain (28 Jul 2014)

decloban:

en esta bajada todo alimentación y autopistas en verde o neutro.


----------



## Durmiente (28 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Ola k asen.
> Vengo a por mi bote de hemoal y me voy, que tengo el día liadito.
> Ciau



Si por medio punto de hoy necesitas hemoal cuando vengan las bajadas que anuncia bertok... ¿Qué vas a necesitar? 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## juanfer (28 Jul 2014)

Esta semana sacan los datos las empresas del ibex, yo creo que no van a ser buenos y alguna igual rebaja el dividendo.

Bueno y que algún dia dejara de subir y tal.


----------



## Robopoli (28 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Si por medio punto de hoy necesitas hemoal cuando vengan las bajadas que anuncia bertok... ¿Qué vas a necesitar?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300



Vaaaaaaale,
A lo mejor he dramatizado un poco pero era la excusa para decir hola 
Cuando venga la gran guaya me pondré el chuvasquero "antiguano" como todos y rezaré tres jatos nuestros, y dos bertokmarias.
Luego meteré el resto de liquidez que no tengo invertido al casino y a esperar a que se recuperen las bolsas.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Jul 2014)

bertok todavía anda buscando el perro del trailer


----------



## Robopoli (28 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> bertok todavía anda buscando el perro del trailer
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Se rumorea que están todavía con el casting.






También están buscando alternativas al perro:


----------



## ane agurain (28 Jul 2014)

la prota, antes:





después:





(es la del prismático)


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (28 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> la prota, antes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Antes de las manos del Molt honorable







despues de las manos del Molt honorable


----------



## Krim (28 Jul 2014)

Deja al pobre Bertok en paz...que estará viendo un importantísimo vídeo de 9 horas que ahora nos pondrá aquí...

Espero que Ralph no tenga la jeta de cerrar verde. Sería ya reírse.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Jul 2014)

le tienen que gustar las peliculas "versión del director" de T.Malick


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mañana gap al alza , de no producirse y abre en torno a los 10950 cargad cortos con to el total



mañana sera un dia maravilloso , todos preparidos para el big guano largamente esperado , solo un gap al alza podria aguarnos la fiesta ienso:


----------



## Namreir (28 Jul 2014)

Jato, mañana cerramos el gap?


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Se rumorea que están todavía con el casting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El nivel del casting es elevado ::


----------



## ane agurain (28 Jul 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tado-argentina-abundante-dinero-efectivo.html


----------



## Topongo (28 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tado-argentina-abundante-dinero-efectivo.html



Me parece a mi o están pegando una voldaura del R78 sacando mierda de todos y con el ventilador a tope, porque no recuerdo en la vida una procesión de escándalos dia tras dia tras dia...


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jul 2014)

gap al alza para superar la resistencia , de lo contrario guanazo de calidad


----------



## ane agurain (28 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Me parece a mi o están pegando una voldaura del R78 sacando mierda de todos y con el ventilador a tope, porque no recuerdo en la vida una procesión de escándalos dia tras dia tras dia...



es que con la que está cayendo, hace falta ser gilipollas, para cruzar una frontera con cientos de billetes y encima en un Ferrari, y además la de Argentina ::


----------



## Durmiente (28 Jul 2014)

Alucinante.

No va a cerrar en verde pero va a ser por poco...


----------



## The Hellion (28 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> es que con la que está cayendo, hace falta ser gilipollas, para cruzar una frontera con cientos de billetes y encima *en un Ferrari,* y además la de Argentina ::



... matriculado en Andorra. 

O se creen impunes, o son gilipollas.


----------



## Durmiente (28 Jul 2014)

The Hellion dijo:


> ... matriculado en Andorra.
> 
> O se creen impunes, o son gilipollas.




Se creen impunes. No te quepa duda.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jul 2014)

The Hellion dijo:


> ... matriculado en Andorra.
> 
> O se creen impunes, o son gilipollas.



las dos cosas


----------



## ane agurain (28 Jul 2014)

bueno, entonces, habrá que pensar diferente con el ibex?


----------



## Krim (28 Jul 2014)

¿Por qué habríamos de hacerlo?


----------



## ane agurain (28 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Por qué habríamos de hacerlo?



pregunto pregunto.


de momento dax no recupera los 9600, y siguiente level 9400 parece así como más claro

yo espero al miércoles para los resultados del POP. a ver qué tal son ::
el Ron lleva poniéndose la venda 1 año y medio


----------



## Durmiente (28 Jul 2014)

Prácticamente en 880.

¡Alucina, vecina!


----------



## Xiux (28 Jul 2014)

Bme reversal brutal diario! Vamos con fuerza


----------



## Topongo (28 Jul 2014)

En la cnmv podeis ver los resultados de FER...
No se cual es el consenso de mercado lo buscaré porque nunca se sabe... de momento
REsultado neto...
2014 2013
168 287 -41,4% 
Edito para decir que aumentan ventas un 11% y resultado un 41 abajo... voy a seguir leyendo...

Esperemos no engullir un tonelada de ::

Edito para decir que aumentan ventas un 11% y resultado un 41 abajo... voy a seguir leyendo...

---------- Post added 28-jul-2014 at 18:11 ----------




Xiux dijo:


> Bme reversal brutal diario! Vamos con fuerza



Si, una pena haber salido casi en minimos pero con la liada del mab no estoy tranquilo...

---------- Post added 28-jul-2014 at 18:40 ----------

Edito para decir que aumentan ventas un 11% y resultado un 41 abajo... voy a seguir leyendo...


----------



## atman (28 Jul 2014)

Cuidadín con la vela en desarrollo...


----------



## ponzi (28 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> casualidad, no?
> 
> si el sp500 cerrase por debajo de 1969, ichimoku da la primera señal de venta
> y las manos fuertes pirándose ::
> ...



Si pero la extracción de petroleo esta aumentando y con mucha fuerza sobre todo en Brasil.
Espero no estar demasiado tiempo

1-2 meses con objetivo los 15,5-16 eu

Tb estan perforando las costas de marruecos, si encuentran petroleo pegará un buen subidon, de momento hoy el primer agujero ha sido fallido


----------



## Chila (28 Jul 2014)

Malos resultados fer...


----------



## Topongo (28 Jul 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Malos resultados fer...



Cual era el consenso , yo los estoy leyendo ahora... sin saber el consenso no me atrevo a catalogarlos de malos y menos sin haber leido todo, no parecen malos viendo parte por parte , a a ver de donde viene el bajón...

---------- Post added 28-jul-2014 at 18:49 ----------




Chila dijo:


> Malos resultados fer...



Cual era el consenso , yo los estoy leyendo ahora... sin saber el consenso no me atrevo a catalogarlos de malos y menos sin haber leido todo, no parecen malos viendo parte por parte , a a ver de donde viene el bajón..


----------



## Tono (28 Jul 2014)

Topongo, me parto contigo 

lee bien que son un pedazo de resultados 

has acertado de pleno comprando hoy

a la vuelta de playa te comento


----------



## James Bond (28 Jul 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Malos resultados fer...



Los resultados de FER son mejores que los de año pasado...

El año pasado se contabilizaron 138 millones de beneficio por la venta del aeropuerto de Stansted.

De ahí esa diferencia del 40%.

A ver si aprendemos a leer unos resultados antes de dar una opinión sin fundamentos.


----------



## Topongo (28 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Topongo, me parto contigo
> 
> lee bien que son un pedazo de resultados
> 
> ...



Por eso lo estoy diciendo que parecen malos por el "titular" en la primera página del informe de gestión ese que eso lo primero que he leido y que lo pone en el informe y luego estoy viendo parte por parte y no entiendo de donde sale... sigo leyendo... y pongo lo queme ha dado el susto.







---------- Post added 28-jul-2014 at 18:59 ----------




James Bond dijo:


> Los resultados de FER son mejores que los de año pasado...
> 
> El año pasado se contabilizaron 138 millones de beneficio por la venta del aeropuerto de Stansted.
> 
> ...



Yo reconozco que me he adelanta un poco pero he editado en mi primer mensaje al momento a nada que he leido un poco más

Eso iba a poner que me suna lo de heathrow y su superdividendo de 1€ pero no estaba seguro de si era 2013 o 2012...


----------



## Chila (28 Jul 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Los resultados de FER son mejores que los de año pasado...
> 
> El año pasado se contabilizaron 138 millones de beneficio por la venta del aeropuerto de Stansted.
> 
> ...



No tenia en mente la venta.Pero no cuadraba el incremento de las venta, claro.
No me sea tan borde caballero.
Entonces al contrario, buenos.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Jul 2014)

ichi ibex hoy

ha abierto justo en el kumo, casualidad
la han tirado justo a la linea, casualidad


----------



## ponzi (28 Jul 2014)

Cuando se normalice la situación con CAF esta debería capitalizar por 1500 mill unos 440 eu por acción

CONSTRUCC Y AUX DE FERROCARR (CAF:Continuous): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek

El que quiera hacerse una cartera a 3-5 años esta puede ser una buena opción


----------



## James Bond (28 Jul 2014)

Chila dijo:


> No tenia en mente la venta.Pero no cuadraba el incremento de las venta, claro.
> No me sea tan borde caballero.
> Entonces al contrario, buenos.



Disculpeme si le he ofendido, no era mi intención. 

Pero dado que en este post hay bastante nivel (no por mi que no lo tengo) como mínimo hay que informase un poco.

Son 5 minutos.


----------



## ponzi (28 Jul 2014)

Repsol esta pensando comprar parte de los activops de Talisman

Repsol confirma que estudia una operación con la canadiense Talisman Energy | Empresas | Cinco Días

TALISMAN ENERGY INC (TLM:Toronto): Financial Statements - Businessweek

---------- Post added 28-jul-2014 at 19:21 ----------

Yo no se si habrá petroleo en canarias o será solo un pluf pero mientras Repsol va a esperar hasta finales de año, galp está perforando las costas de marruecos

Repsol espera iniciar la búsqueda de petróleo y gas en Canarias en el último trimestre de 2014 - RTVE.es


----------



## Chila (28 Jul 2014)

Estoy trabajando y solo he leido -41%, james.
Aclarado.


----------



## Topongo (28 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> [/COLOR]Yo no se si habrá petroleo en canarias o será solo un pluf pero mientras Repsol va a esperar hasta finales de año, galp está perforando las costas de marruecos
> 
> Repsol espera iniciar la búsqueda de petróleo y gas en Canarias en el último trimestre de 2014 - RTVE.es



Yo tampoco lo se, pero si es algo que se va a hace si o sir y con posibles problemas después por quíen encuentre antes yo empezaría ya, otra cosa es que se deba o no hacer en una zona como canarias.
Al final cara de tontos , ya verás...


----------



## ponzi (28 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo se, pero si es algo que se va a hace si o sir y con posibles problemas después por quíen encuentre antes yo empezaría ya, otra cosa es que se deba o no hacer en una zona como canarias.
> Al final cara de tontos , ya verás...



Yo he comprado Galp hoy mismo ,aun así no estoy a favor porque es poner en riesgo nuestro pequeño paraíso.
Dicho esto, el que ya esta haciendo boquetes es Galp ,curiosamente Exxon también esta pidiendo permiso y según esta noticia ya en los años 70-80 encontraron petroleo pero no existía la tecnología apropiada

Exxon y Total se interesan por el petróleo canario de Repsol desde aguas de Marruecos - Noticias de Empresas

_La carrera por explorar la zona comprendida entre Marruecos y las Islas Canarias (frente a Lanzarote y Fuerteventura) se remonta cuatro décadas atrás, a principios de los setenta y de los ochenta, cuando el gigante Exxon llevó a cabo las primeras perforaciones con resultados positivos._


----------



## FranR (28 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> gap al alza para superar la resistencia , de lo contrario guanazo de calidad



Vas a tener Gap verde y cuando te pongas largo te cortaran el rabo. El miércoles que no te falte hemoal


----------



## paulistano (28 Jul 2014)

Ya que todos contamos nuestras vergüenzas.....dentro de SACYR....la he visto comportarse de forma noble hoy, ya veremos....


----------



## elpatatero (28 Jul 2014)

http://www.eleconomista.es/empresas...tarse-perdidas-por-sus-activos-complejos.html


----------



## FranR (28 Jul 2014)

S&P eleva las previsiones de crecimiento para Hispanistan. Esto va parriba!!!


----------



## egarenc (28 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo he comprado Galp hoy mismo ,aun así no estoy a favor porque es poner en riesgo nuestro pequeño paraíso.
> Dicho esto, el que ya esta haciendo boquetes es Galp y curiosamente Exxon también esta pidiendo permiso y según esta noticia ya en los años 70-80 encontraron petroleo pero no existía la tecnología apropiada
> 
> Exxon y Total se interesan por el petróleo canario de Repsol desde aguas de Marruecos - Noticias de Empresas
> ...




Hola Ponzi, igual ya lo has dicho en páginas atrás, pero que ves en los números de Galp? a simple vista a mi me pasan bastante desapercibidos, pero vamos, que hablo desde la semi-ignorancia


----------



## Durmiente (28 Jul 2014)

ya están subiendo los americanos.... si es que son unos viciosos....


----------



## egarenc (28 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> S&P eleva las previsiones de crecimiento para Hispanistan. Esto va parriba!!!



han previsto también el tiempo que tardaremos a sobrepasar en crecimiento a la economía Alemana? al fin y al cabo ellos hacen chismes, nuestros constructoreh palilleroh les adelantan por la derecha con sus Calleneh.


----------



## ponzi (28 Jul 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> Hola Ponzi, igual ya lo has dicho en páginas atrás, pero que ves en los números de Galp? a simple vista a mi me pasan bastante desapercibidos, pero vamos, que hablo desde la semi-ignorancia



Y es verdad, por números tampoco es que estén para tirar cohetes, de hecho sus margenes en el tema del refino son muy malos pero es algo que pueden mejorar a largo plazo

Lo que he visto:

1)Poca deuda
2)Amorin se esta jugando casi todo su patrimonio en Galp, mas de 4000 mill, no parece un mal gestor viendo corticeira y conduril
3)La producción en Brasil esta subiendo con mucha fuerza

pag 25 = 41%


http://www.galpenergia.com/PT/investidor/Relatorios-e-resultados/resultados-trimestrais/Lists/RelatoriosTrimestrais/2Q14RESULTS.pdf

4)Están invirtiendo mucho en Brasil,Mozambique y ahora en Canarias
5)Hay muchos fondos detras

Es una acción pongamos de* riesgo medio* a un precio razonable. Si en alguno de los muchos boquetes que estan haciendo sacan petroleo un 10%-20% extra si que se puede anotar en el corto plazo


----------



## FranR (28 Jul 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> han previsto también el tiempo que tardaremos a sobrepasar en crecimiento a la economía Alemana? al fin y al cabo ellos hacen chismes, nuestros constructoreh palilleroh les adelantan por la derecha con sus Calleneh.



El cresimiento se fundamentará en aumento del consumo e inversión 

y se puede ver lastrada por la deuda y que los pisos bajarán más. ::

Lo primero no lo veo y en lo segundo se quedan cortos


----------



## ane agurain (28 Jul 2014)

mañana es el día perfecto para reversal rojo. miércoles y jueves a mínimos y viernes medio mundo de vacaciones


----------



## Topongo (28 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> El cresimiento se fundamentará en aumento del consumo e inversión



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Si, claro claro... subiendo los salarios y bajando impuestos para incentivarlo ... Ohhh wait!!!


----------



## ane agurain (28 Jul 2014)

ponzi, no puede ser que los fondos entren en Portugal en general y no solo en galp? digo, por la presunta mejora de la crisis, etc...


----------



## FranR (28 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Si, claro claro... subiendo los salarios y bajando impuestos para incentivarlo ... Ohhh wait!!!



Ah y las exportaciones!!! Con nuestro nivel de I+ D hemos creado un botijo que enfría el doble de rápido. Lo vamos a petar


----------



## ponzi (28 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ponzi, no puede ser que los fondos entren en Portugal en general y no solo en galp? digo, por la presunta mejora de la crisis, etc...



Entra dinero aunque no en todos los valores.
No conozco ningun caso en el mercado portugues como el de galp. Estamos hablando de cifras muy altas, entre 500 mill-1000mill de eu en muy poco tiempo ,capitaliza 10000 mill...Y nombres

Blackrock,Templeton,Capital research,Euro pacific,Bestinver incluso el propio Amorin ha incrementado su posición

Shareholder structure - Galp Energia

Ya aviso no es un apuesta ni facil ni dificil, tienen problemas con los margenes del refino pero con las exploraciones no les va mal, a esto hay que sumar que existe la posibilidad de encontrar petroleo en canarias o mozambique.

Yo no quiero estar mucho tiempo porque no me gustan los margenes, a cp hay posibilidades de sacarle un 10%-20%


----------



## egarenc (28 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> El cresimiento se fundamentará en *aumento del consumo e inversión*
> 
> y se puede ver lastrada por la deuda y que los pisos bajarán más. ::
> 
> Lo primero no lo veo y en lo segundo se quedan cortos



eso es una forma peyorativa de decir que en poco tiempo contabilizan en el PIB el 'consumo' de drojas y la 'inversión' en prespiputas...eso nos saca definitivamente de la crisis. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtQPxS9d60M&hd=1


----------



## ane agurain (28 Jul 2014)

A snapshot of the U.S. retirement market tells the story. Of
the $23 trillion in retirement assets, more than half is in
401(k)s and IRAs, and the rest is in defined benefit plans,
annuities, state and local pension plans and an array of
other financial vehicles, according to the Investment
Company Institute's most recent 2014 Fact Book .
Read More Record IRA contributions may not save
retirement
Just beginning to think about what you need to do may be
the hardest step. If you're in your 50s, you might be stuck
in what McCarthy calls the "dead leaf" syndrome. You're
looking ahead to a time when you're no longer needed-to
avoid feeling like a dead leaf about to be swept to the curb-
you might be tempted to ignore your retirement portfolio
altogether. That would be a mistake.
Ignoring your portfolio could come at a high cost if history
catches you at the wrong moment. At the end of 2007,
investors were woefully weighted with stocks, according to
the Employee Benefit Research Institute. Nearly 1 in 4
Americans ages 56 to 65 had more than 90 percent of their
account balances in equities at year-end 2007, and over 2
in 5 had more than 70 percent. Equities declined nearly 40
percent the following year, wiping out billions in retirement
savings for many retirees. It forced many near-retirees to
delay stepping out of the workforce.
The typical retirement-age couple walks in the door with
portfolios overweighted in equities, said Tim Maurer,
director of personal finance for the St. Louis BAM Alliance,
which represents 142 independent investment advisors
nationwide. "Typically, we are dialing it back," he said.
Now, as the economy hums along and the market rises, it is
a good time to bulletproof your portfolio against the
volatility that can strike at any time.
Building a solid nest egg: It's location, location, location
1. Figure out what you need. Any financial advisor worth
his or her salt will tell you that as you enter your 50s, you
need to have a firm idea of the budget you'll need in
retirement, so before you begin bulletproofing, have a clear
sense of your required monthly income. The typical
household made up of Americans in the 55-to-64 age
range has accumulated only enough retirement assets-
$120,000-to produce $400 to $500 of income a month to
add to Social Security payments, according to the Federal
Reserve's Survey of Consumer Finances.
That typical retirement savings of $120,000 will produce
about $400 to $500 a month in income. The typical Social
Security benefit is $1,887.
2. Save more, and extend your working life. The biggest
lever you can use to bulletproof you retirement portfolio is
to put more money into it, which you can do by saving
more. And the simplest way to do that is to work longer.
Suppose you need $80,000 a year in retirement. If you can
continue to earn $100,000 a year for five years past your
expected retirement date and put aside $20,000 or $30,000
of that a year, you will have added a total of six to seven
years of income to your portfolio. You can also increase
your Social Security benefit 76 percent a month by delaying
your claim from 62-the earliest year you're allowed to
claim-to 70.
Read More Savvy ways to build a retirement investment
plan
3. Diversify. If you want to lower the volatility of your
portfolio, diversify within and among asset classes. That
means owning funds instead of individual stocks, and
owning multiple asset classes instead of just one: a
portfolio of emerging markets stock and bond funds, plus
domestic stock and bond funds. As always, keep your fees
low.
Vanguard projects returns for a balanced portfolio of 60
percent stocks and 40 percent bonds over the next 10 years
to range from -3 percent to 12 percent, with the most likely
scenario between 1.5 percent and 7.5 percent a year on an
annualized basis. Equities alone are forecast to have a
return centered on the 6 percent to 9 percent range, but with
a possible swing from year to year of a full 18 percent.
Bonds expected returns are centered in the 1.5 percent to 3
percent range. The translation: You'll probably earn nearly
as high returns with a balanced portfolio, but you'll face
much less volatility.
You can either diversify your own portfolio or buy a good
low-cost target date fund. Vanguard offers some; Fidelity
Investments offers theFidelity Freedom Index Funds
(NASDAQ:FLIFX-O) , which are similar. Just remember: in
order for a target date fund to work properly, your whole
retirement account balance needs to be in the fund.
4. Design your asset allocation with an eye to taxes. If you
have significant holdings outside your retirement accounts,
think through which asset classes belong in your retirement
account. You'll save significantly on taxes if you keep the
equities-which you may buy and sell more frequently as
you rebalance-in your retirement portfolio. But don't make
your portfolio decisions around your tax savings;
maximizing your investment returns and keeping your
principal safe is a higher priority, McCarthy said.
5. Keep a healthy portion of equities. Don't make the
mistake of getting rid of all of your equities and shifting into
money market funds because you think they are safer. "You
could move too conservatively," said Maria Bruno, senior
investment analyst at Vanguard. If you look at the returns
of equities and cash every year since 1926, she said,
equities lost value in a third, but on a real basis, cash lost
money in a third of the years, too, because of inflation. Most
experts recommend that in retirement you have at least a
20 percent allocation to equities. If you have nerves of
steel, you can keep much more than that in equities.
6. Relax and set yourself up for automatic rebalancing.
You'll be retired for a long time, so in order for your money
to keep working at the highest possible pace, you need to
continue selling high and buying low, which is what
rebalancing automatically does for you. A target date fund
will rebalance automatically; so will a number of online
options and investment advisors. Ask at yours.








el punto 2 lo dijo en el debate de la sexta el otro día un economista. no abrir pensiones privadas, invertir ese dinero en mantenerse activo.


----------



## atman (28 Jul 2014)

Mmm... los de mozambique ¿no lleva siendo la eterna promesa? No sé, yo creo recordar que hablaban de los hidrocarburos de Mozambique desde los tiempos de la guerra civil... (la de ellos, no la nuestra)


----------



## Muttley (28 Jul 2014)

off topic
Pues yo más feliz que una perdiz. Después de años de vivir y trabajar en África (me fui cuando nadie se iba), ahora cambio de trabajo y vuelvo a la cristiandad (cuando todo el mundo está loco por marcharse) por la puerta grande porque el cambio ha sido a mucho mejor.
Me mudo muy cerquita de Ane y Topongo.
Momentazo hoy cuando he firmado.
Eso sí mis conexiones mineras y pesqueras se mantienen, o sea, que seguiremos informando de lo que pasa por ahí, por si fuera de interés.


----------



## tarrito (28 Jul 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> eso es una forma peyorativa de decir que en poco tiempo contabilizan en el PIB el 'consumo' de drojas y la 'inversión' en prespiputas...eso nos saca definitivamente de la crisis.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtQPxS9d60M&hd=1



extended version 8:

[YOUTUBE]Q8dDsd5Rcjk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (28 Jul 2014)

Enhorabuena!!! Eso si que es un peponian tal y como están las cosas


----------



## ane agurain (28 Jul 2014)

Muttley dijo:


> off topic
> Pues yo más feliz que una perdiz. Después de años de vivir y trabajar en África (me fui cuando nadie se iba), ahora cambio de trabajo y vuelvo a la cristiandad (cuando todo el mundo está loco por marcharse) por la puerta grande porque el cambio ha sido a mucho mejor.
> Me mudo muy cerquita de Ane y Topongo.
> Momentazo hoy cuando he firmado.
> Eso sí mis conexiones mineras y pesqueras se mantienen, o sea, que seguiremos informando de lo que pasa por ahí, por si fuera de interés.



habrá que felicitarle. 

se va usted a poner las botas el año que viene, a pillar todos los dias con las vascas, a hinchar a tapas con la birra y a ver basket del bueno en miribilla.

un pisito no le interesara no? tengo uno muy cuco por 4000 el m2


----------



## Muttley (28 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Mmm... los de mozambique ¿no lleva siendo la eterna promesa? No sé, yo creo recordar que hablaban de los hidrocarburos de Mozambique desde los tiempos de la guerra civil... (la de ellos, no la nuestra)



Han descubierto gas en el norte y están en proceso de extracción. El problema es el habitual en África, las zonas en donde se encuentra el gas están en poder de otras facciones políticas que se preguntan por qué el gobierno no reparte.
Conclusión obvia: renacimiento de la guerrilla con secuestros y ataques a convoyes como hace 35 años. Y allí no hay un tornillo. Se importa todo desde Sudáfrica. Además el clima no ayuda, 40 grados y una humedad del 95%. malaria, tifus y todo el pack de enfermedades tropicales. Infraestructuras muy poco desarrolladas.

Aún así, un pais con mucho potencial al que la excesiva burocracia y mangoneo heredadas del Frelimo ralentizan brutalmente. Los yogures se caducan en los contendores a la espera de arreglar los papeles y obtener "el carimbo". 

La primera vez que fui me encontré en medio de un sembrado muy cerca del puerto en Beira una excavadora Caterpillar nuevecita al que le crecían los matojos. Se me ocurrió preguntar que carajo hacía allí abandonada. Pues la abandonaron los americanos cuando fracasó un proyecto internacional (suecia, USA, Francia, alemania..) para adecuar todas las calles de la ciudad. Los europeos y americanos enviaban ingenieros, jefes de obra y se diseñaba el proyecto sin coste y había carga de trabajo para 2000 locales por tres años. ¿Problema? Que los americanos se negaron a que el gobierno mozambicano administrara la financiación. Resultado: Se fue todo al carajo, pero los americanos ya habían enviado parte de la maquinaria en contenedor...y la tuvieron que abandonar. Y total como nadie sabe ni arrancarla...ahí quedó. De adorno.
Eso es África. La de verdad.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Jul 2014)

Mozambique no es el sitio ese en el que van a comprar pan como pujol en Andorra? con bolsas de basura llenas de billetes


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2014)

Muttley dijo:


> off topic
> Pues yo más feliz que una perdiz. Después de años de vivir y trabajar en África (me fui cuando nadie se iba), ahora cambio de trabajo y vuelvo a la cristiandad (cuando todo el mundo está loco por marcharse) por la puerta grande porque el cambio ha sido a mucho mejor.
> Me mudo muy cerquita de Ane y Topongo.
> Momentazo hoy cuando he firmado.
> Eso sí mis conexiones mineras y pesqueras se mantienen, o sea, que seguiremos informando de lo que pasa por ahí, por si fuera de interés.



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (28 Jul 2014)

Vaya realidad la de africa muttley, que duro debe ser el inframundo.Como ves tu a galp, podran con los africanos,brasileños y venezolanos?


----------



## atman (28 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Mozambique no es el sitio ese en el que van a comprar pan como pujol en Andorra? con bolsas de basura llenas de billetes



Creo que se refiere usted a Zimbabwe...


----------



## Tono (28 Jul 2014)

Topongo, veo que ya lo has visto claro. No hay más que explicar.
Lo que no sé es si habrás acertado, ya que has vendido bme y no me atrevería a decir cuál de las dos irá mejor a c/p. Aunque todo depende de USA.

Y nada más. Se ha hablado hoy poco de Pandoro, pero me da que más de uno ha hecho hoy doblete y se ha tragao un par de reversals. :fiufiu:

Disfruten y sean optimistas. 

...y definitivamente paso del gorro de Iber.
Lo mío no tiene cura, tanto da que me dé el sol en la cabeza como que no. :ouch:

---------- Post added 28-jul-2014 at 20:37 ----------




atman dijo:


> Creo que se refiere usted a Zimbabwe...



sí, los zimba-guanos son los que andan con bolsas de dinero.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Jul 2014)

lo se lo se. pero es que tenía el chiste preparado 


antes he hecho un comentario irónico con el basket. pero me parece que me lo como con patatas. 



según acaban de decir en la radio, el Bilbobasket no quiebra, y además va a ser readmitido en acb. y en agosto viene la NBA a jugar aquí el mundial.


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2014)

*vaaaaaaaaamos coño ::::::
*


----------



## Muttley (28 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya realidad la de africa muttley, que duro debe ser el inframundo.Como ves tu a galp, podran con los africanos,brasileños y venezolanos?



África tiene tres problemas muy graves:

1- El crecimiento expansivo no sostenible. En paises como Sudáfrica o Nigeria los resultados financieros de las empresas son de doble dígito (y el primer dígito muchas veces no es un uno) sostenidas durante tres o cuatro años, lo que hace que el beneficio neto se duplique. Menos que eso es fracasar. Y muchas veces no es posible o se hace a costa de no poner bien los cimientos. 
Yo a Sudáfrica la veo como a España en 2006. Cuidadin cuidadín...

2/ Nula seguridad jurídica en muchos paises. Incluso las grandes empresas necesitan socios locales y apoyos políticos. Ser blanco no está bien visto. Y en el caso de Galp, ser portugués en Mozambique y Angola aún menos. Ojo.
la ventaja clara, que hablan portugués...y allí nadie entiende más que eso. Si llegan a "entendimiento" con el gobierno del kalashnikov y el libro rojo de Mao (ver bandera de Mozambique)...pueden disfrutar de esos beneficios de doble dígito.

3/ Los recursos naturales están ahí y paises como Angola ya parecen Dubai (por precios y por construcción desaforada). Normalmente se llevan el gato al agua las empresas chinas que necesitan deseperadamente esos recursos (petróleo, minerales...) para su politica económica expansiva. Los chinos pagan en deuda americana y mano de obra. Les sobra mucho de las dos. ::

Paises relativamente seguros, aparte de Sudáfrica son Bostwana (muy bien!), Zambia y Namibia.


----------



## egarenc (28 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> *vaaaaaaaaamos coño ::::::
> *



*

así mejor?*


----------



## Krim (28 Jul 2014)

Ufff...típico día que piensas que si no lo tiran con esto, ya nunca van a hacerlo....

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (28 Jul 2014)

Muttley ya me has dejado algo intranquilo, es una entrada a muy corto plazo, espero no estar mas de 1 mes. Los margenes del refino no son buenos pero si descubren algún pozo importante podría subir un 10%-20% a cp.
Espero no pagar cara mi osadía en tierras de pandoro


----------



## Muttley (28 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Muttley ya me has dejado algo intranquilo, es una entrada a muy corto plazo, espero no estar mas de 1 mes. Los margenes del refino no son buenos pero si descubren algún pozo importante podría subir un 10%-20% a cp.
> Espero no pagar cara mi osadía en tierras de pandoro



No creo que esos movimientos empresariales se reflejen a corto plazo en el valor de la acción. Negociar en África no es fácil y lleva tiempo. Mucho más de un mes creéme.

Y sí, si llegan a explotar la concesión...patapúm parriba!


----------



## ponzi (28 Jul 2014)

Muttley dijo:


> No creo que esos movimientos empresariales se reflejen a corto plazo en el valor de la acción. Negociar en África no es fácil y lleva tiempo. Mucho más de un mes creéme.
> 
> Y sí, si llegan a explotar la concesión...patapúm parriba!



Voy a estar poco tiempo, los buenos resultados puede que vengan a cp mas de Brasil y quizás de Marruecos.No me fio mucho ni de Angola ni de Mozambique son países que no controlo, creo que no me la voy a jugar, en cuanto saque algo liquido la posición, me fío mas de alguien que ha estado sobre el terreno


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (28 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Voy a estar poco tiempo, los buenos resultados puede que vengan a cp mas de Brasil y quizás de Marruecos.No me fio mucho ni de Angola ni de Mozambique son países que no controlo, creo que no me la voy a jugar, en cuanto saque algo liquido la posición, me fío mas de alguien que ha estado sobre el terreno



Ponzi, un análisis que he leído sobre gamesa, seguro que es de tu agrado

Revisión de los resultados 1S2014 de Gamesa - Rankia


----------



## FranR (28 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Ufff...típico día que piensas que si no lo tiran con esto, ya nunca van a hacerlo....
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



A mi me está gustando la sesión. En intradia ha respondido muy bien, marcando el camino y puntos de entrada. Matilde por segundo día ha chocado con la resistencia que marqué el jueves noche.

Hoy meteré algún técnico más. BBVA y algún otro que me digáis ( sin gráfica. me falta tiempo)


----------



## ponzi (28 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Ponzi, un análisis que he leído sobre gamesa, seguro que es de tu agrado
> 
> Revisión de los resultados 1S2014 de Gamesa - Rankia



La verdad que lo están haciendo muy bien, la duda es si volverán a las cifras de 2008 que seria valorar la empresa en 5000 mill, unos 20 eu por acción, puede que lo consigan pero ya es un escenario demasiado optimista. A nivel contable se están superando


----------



## ane agurain (28 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> A mi me está gustando la sesión. En intradia ha respondido muy bien, marcando el camino y puntos de entrada. Matilde por segundo día ha chocado con la resistencia que marqué el jueves noche.
> 
> Hoy meteré algún técnico más. BBVA y algún otro que me digáis ( sin gráfica. me falta tiempo)



Me gustaría que meteieses el POP, que el miércoles revie.... digoooo, presenta resultados


----------



## ponzi (28 Jul 2014)

Muttley revisando los datos de Galp 

Angola - Galp Energia

llevan en Mozambique desde 1957 y en Angola desde 1982

CONDURIL - Works


A Amorin parece que se le da bien moverse en Angola,Mozambique,Marruecos y Bostwana...La integración vertical de este hombre es algo que cada día me sorprende mas

Fabrica corchos para botellas de vino a través de corticeira, con el corcho restante fabrica planchas aislantes para la construcción. Luego va a África y se pone con la obra civil a traves de Conduril.Por si esto no fuese poco en esos mismos países hace negocios con Galp, ademas controla un banco de portugal...


Muttley estare poco tiempo, no quiero volver a ver a Pandoro campar a sus anchas por mi casa


----------



## Zatopeko (28 Jul 2014)

Yo tengo a Lazard en mente para entrar, a ver como cierra hoy.


----------



## pollastre (28 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> EDIT: Ah, y lo que quería decir. Un día más: *Maese WINS*



Sin demasiado mérito hoy, Sr. Krim, todo hay que reconocerlo... otros días, un soneto me manda hacer troleante, y la sesión es realmente dura, y es satisfactorio negociarla con plusvies. 

Pero hoy era muy sencilla, no es el caso...

No nos hemos caído a las 9:30am (el DAX estaba mordido por una mamba negra: estaba ya muerto antes siquiera de caer al suelo) si sólo sea por una sencilla razón: Ud. (leoncio) no revienta una directriz alcista plurimensual (toque 963x) a las primeras de cambio.

Hacer eso iría contra sus intereses, los de Ud. (leoncio). Una cosa es que los actores serios del Mercado no hagan - ni de coña - su platita grande con el pinta y colorea, y otra muy distinta (y muy suicida) es ignorar el hecho de que miles de gacelérrimos respetan, usan y - lo más importante - fían su dinero al pinta y colorea. 

Así pues, una DA de cierta solera es un granero de volumen magnífico. ¿ A qué joderla a las primeras de cambio con un desplome a primer impacto ? Lo justo y necesario, como decía El Otro, es permitir cierta ilusión de rebote, necesaria para los que ansían contrapartes cuando están batiéndose en retirada. 

En esas estábamos cuando ha "rebotado" (ejem) en el 9K6 bajo. Con los resultados que... hemos visto posteriormente.

Se ha permitido cierto mamoneo únicamente porque convenía a los intereses de Los Otros. Cuando se chim-pom-se-acabó, pues a tomar por culê, salieron los 100 puntos a la baja. 

Pero recuerden, anticipar 100 puntos de caída unas pocas horas antes de que se produzcan es sólo una opinión desinformada, producto de algoritmias arcanas y escupidores de niveles troleantes. Repetir estas proyecciones durante años responde únicamente al azar más azaroso. No se maltrataron animales ni se usó a gente que sabe de bolsa para escribir este post. Todos los derechos registrados y pertenecientes a Gatencio, de apellido Trolencio.


----------



## creative (28 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Cuando se normalice la situación con CAF esta debería capitalizar por 1500 mill unos 440 eu por acción
> 
> CONSTRUCC Y AUX DE FERROCARR (CAF:Continuous): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek
> 
> El que quiera hacerse una cartera a 3-5 años esta puede ser una buena opción



Valor que quiero entrar cuando ronde los 300 € me gusta su dividendo de 10 € por accion, mis proximas entrada o ENCE 1,5 € o CAF 300.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Jul 2014)

Pollastre:



Cada día es más dificil saber idiomas en el Serengeti. Esta mañana me ha acojonado cual okapi. Yo me atrevo a preguntar de la siguiente forma:

Viendo un posible cierre mensual en 9450 o cercano, si se produjese, nos iríamos a los 8600-8800 en verano. Todo esto visto por Plastidecor.

*La pregunta es, esta "posible" caída precipitase la impresora?*





Spoiler



A mí, por rituales jatencios, el DAX me da que toca mínimos en Septiembre.





Joder RT:
¿Puede desaparecer Apple dentro de dos o tres años?


Nigeria que exporta 2 millones de Maradonas:


----------



## jayco (28 Jul 2014)

8:8:8:


----------



## Chila (28 Jul 2014)

Yo he estado a punto de ir a botswana muttley.
Si sale te mando un privado para resolver dudas!!


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (28 Jul 2014)

El operador de telecomunicaciones *Jazztel *logró un beneficio en los seis primeros meses del año de 40,8 millones de euros, lo que supone un incremento del 27% respecto a igual periodo del año pasado, informa la compañía a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).

*Hispania*, sociedad inmobiliaria participada por el multimillonario George Soros, obtuvo un beneficio neto de 364.000 euros en el primer semestre del año, según informó la compañía a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).

*El grupo de los Del Pino* registra un beneficio de 168 millones de euros. El año pasado se apuntó las plusvalías de la venta del aeropuerto de Londres-Stansted por parte de su participada Heathrow SP.

La compañía también* ha acordado un plan de recompra de acciones por un valor máximo de 350 millones de euros*, siendo esta cantidad un 3,5% de su capital social. Con este plan Ferrovial persigue el objetivo de complementar las retribuciones a los accionistas y mejorar la liquidez de las acciones de la constructora.

A los que tengáis Ferrovial esto es puede ayudar.


----------



## pollastre (28 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Pollastre:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿ Qué son "mínimos" ? ¿ Tiene Ud. una definición para eso ?

Son "mínimos"... ¿ antes de que un operador de una mutua de pensiones noruega se levante de su mullido sillón una nubosa mañana, se rasque con una mano el culo, y con la otra pulse el botón de vender ? ¿ O son mínimos después de eso ?

Es fascinante cómo la gente suele disociar el mercado de sus actores. ¿ Puede Ud. anticipar las necesidades de liquidez del Hedge Fund "Fulano de Bergerac" dentro de seis meses ? Quizás necesite deshacer posiciones, y dependiendo del tamaño de su posición, en el paso a neutral de su delta, pues podría provocar un selloff. 

¿ Qué va a pasar entonces con el "mínimo" ?

Le diría lo mismo que dice George Clooney en El Pacificador, cuando acribillan a balazos a su enlace ruso en plena calle: "No, no.... las cosas NO funcionan así".


----------



## ane agurain (29 Jul 2014)

hombre, tenga en cuenta que yo solo veo esto:







usted ve posiciones de HF, fondos noruegos en papeleras, etc...


el resto tenemos que justificar nuetro riesgo de alguna forma

mínimos más bajos que en agosto, y más abajo que octubre (fibonacci en el tiempo)








por cierto, los pollos esos metanfetamínicos, 50% el viernes, 43% hoy


----------



## ane agurain (29 Jul 2014)

Facephi, la empresa alicantina especializada en software de reconocimiento facial, se desplomó un 9,39% en la sesión de este lunes, y acumula ya una caída del 40,6% desde que marcara máximos el 4 de julio pasado. La cotización cerró la sesión en 1,93 euros por título, aunque la caída pudo ser mayor porque se pusieron encima de la mesa más de 200.000 órdenes de venta aunque solo se cruzaron 7.100 por un importe de 14.000 euros. La firma cotiza en la modalidad de fixing con dos cambios al día, a las a 12 y a las 16 horas. que tiene limitados el descenso máximo al 10%.

Esta caída se produce tras la información publicada por EL PAÍS, en la que ponía de relieve varias contradicciones en el negocio de la compañía. Entre ellas, varios contratos como el de la empresa de seguridad del Empire State Building de Nueva York, que publicitó como suyos pero que no ha podido demostrar. Tampoco llegaron a término las negociaciones con bancos y cajas para instalar el sistema de reconocimiento en los cajeros automáticos.

La empresa comenzó a cotizar el 1 de julio en el Mercado Alternativo Bursátil (MAB) a 1,23 euros, valorando la empresa en 12,25 millones. Ese mismo día se duplicó el valor, hasta los 2,76 euros por acción, hasta llegar a alcanzar una capitalización superior a los 30 millones de euros. Actualmente su valor en Bolsa es de 19,15 millones de euros. Un valor aún considerable si se tiene en cuenta que *facturó el año pasado 8.617 euros *y para este año prevé facturar 561.000 euros, según las previsiones de la empresa.

*El presidente de la firma, Salvador Martí, vendió 200.000 acciones, valoradas en 492.000 euros. El vicepresidente Javier Mira vendió acciones por 246.000 euros, y otros dos grandes accionistas, un notario de Almansa (Albacete) y el dueño de una tienda de telefonía también vendieron títulos por unos 290.000 euros cada uno. Aunque los directivos y accionistas de referencia, tenían un bloqueo que les impedían vender directamente los títulos en un año, aplicaron una cláusula prevista en la salida a Bolsa que les permitió traspasar sus acciones a la compañía y fue esta la que las vendió.*


----------



## jayco (29 Jul 2014)

La verdad no entiendo como tanta gente puede haber picado. En Rankia no se puede dudar de la credibilidad de Carbures, ninguna pena me van a dar.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (29 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Facephi, la empresa alicantina especializada en software de reconocimiento facial, se desplomó un 9,39% en la sesión de este lunes, y acumula ya una caída del 40,6% desde que marcara máximos el 4 de julio pasado. La cotización cerró la sesión en 1,93 euros por título, aunque la caída pudo ser mayor porque se pusieron encima de la mesa más de 200.000 órdenes de venta aunque solo se cruzaron 7.100 por un importe de 14.000 euros. La firma cotiza en la modalidad de fixing con dos cambios al día, a las a 12 y a las 16 horas. que tiene limitados el descenso máximo al 10%.
> 
> Esta caída se produce tras la información publicada por EL PAÍS, en la que ponía de relieve varias contradicciones en el negocio de la compañía. Entre ellas, varios contratos como el de la empresa de seguridad del Empire State Building de Nueva York, que publicitó como suyos pero que no ha podido demostrar. Tampoco llegaron a término las negociaciones con bancos y cajas para instalar el sistema de reconocimiento en los cajeros automáticos.
> 
> ...



Avaricia, ganar mas en menos tiempo, todos los timos se produce por la avaricia


jayco dijo:


> La verdad no entiendo como tanta gente puede haber picado. En Rankia no se puede dudar de la credibilidad de Carbures, ninguna pena me van a dar.



Carbures 3 cuartas partes de lo mismo


----------



## amago45 (29 Jul 2014)

Buenos días.

A las 9 el INE publica la evolución de las ventas minoristas en junio en Hispanistán. No es un indicador 100% fiable, pero el resultado puede mostrar si las 'mejoras' macro se están convirtiendo en 'mejoras' micro

Ya les digo yo que no, pero hay que 'patapum pa'rriba ahí va la ostia pués'


----------



## Tono (29 Jul 2014)

Buenos y veraniegos días.

Voy a ver con tranqulidad la apertura, que hoy me juego los garbanzos en FER (ojalá se vea un gap al alza) y en SAN, ya que se acercan los resultados y debería empezar a coger carrerilla.
De BME me da igual y con las iberdrolas es un reir y no parar.




pollastre dijo:


> ¿ Qué son "mínimos" ? ¿ Tiene Ud. una definición para eso ?
> 
> Son "mínimos"... ¿ antes de que un operador de una mutua de pensiones noruega se levante de su mullido sillón una nubosa mañana, se rasque con una mano el culo, y con la otra pulse el botón de vender ? ¿ O son mínimos después de eso ?
> 
> ...



¿Acaso las algoritmias, evolucion de antiguas y oscuras alquimias, pueden anticipar tal situación ANTES DE QUE ABRAN LOS MERCADOS?

Supongo que no sólo pueden hacerlo, como usted preconiza, sino que anticipan si el prurito que se arrasca el tal gestor tiene lugar en su zona anal o en la parte baja de sus gónadas. Incluso predice que mano utiliza para aliviarse, si la diestra o la siniestra.
No me cabe duda de que la ciencia avanza que es una barbaridad y la simulación de redes neuronales supera a las antiguas bolas de cristal para predecir hechos futuros. :rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jul 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

empieza el brutal rally bajista consecuencia del truco del almendruco :fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (29 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> empieza el brutal rally bajista consecuencia del truco del almendruco :fiufiu:



hoy hacemos más arriba que ayer entonces


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hoy hacemos más arriba que ayer entonces



Atento chaval , que te pierdes el truco :rolleye:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Jul 2014)

Buenos dias.

Me parto con los de Rankia. Son unos cracks. todos. Los de carbures, euornia...todos.


----------



## FranR (29 Jul 2014)

Gato , gap al alza . Largos no?

---------- Post added 29-jul-2014 at 09:04 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> mañana sera un dia maravilloso , todos preparidos para el big guano largamente esperado , solo un gap al alza podria aguarnos la fiesta ienso:



abra larrrgooos


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jul 2014)

cerramos larguitos 10880 en 10900 y abrimos cortos con tres cojones , hasta los 10k clavados no paramos y solo para hacer pullback , luego por la barranquilla hasta los 9300 :baba:


----------



## Topongo (29 Jul 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> 
> Me parto con los de Rankia. Son unos cracks. todos. Los de carbures, euornia...todos.



Yo ando por allí, es lectura tragicomédica... imprescindible para este verano.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jul 2014)

este es un truco muy guapo , porque la bolsa solo se puede batir a base de trucos


----------



## Krim (29 Jul 2014)

Así es imposible...jato, largos o muerte. 

Según entiendo, de todas maneras, los alemanes están aquí solo para caerse...deberían arrastrar nos algo.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Así es imposible...jato, largos o muerte.
> 
> Según entiendo, de todas maneras, los alemanes están aquí solo para caerse...deberían arrastrar nos algo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



los boches temen la llegada del invierno , rusia se va a vengar


----------



## Topongo (29 Jul 2014)

Del foro de Eurona

"Ya solo queda ponerse largo.... ya recuperara digo yo"


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Del foro de Eurona
> 
> "Ya solo queda ponerse largo.... ya recuperara digo yo"



los siguientes son los de las criptomonedah


----------



## Misterio (29 Jul 2014)

> Datos España
> Ventas minoristas ajustadas de junio suben +0,2%, peor de lo esperado que era +1,1% desde el +0,5% anterior.



Dale gasofa marianín que esto no tira.


----------



## Tono (29 Jul 2014)

Objetivo cumplido en Ferrovial.

me pregunto el por qué de los titulares pesimistas de ayer :rolleye: (esos ejpertitos malvados)

Suerte a los agraciados.

Pasen buen día.

Optimismo, que el mundo sigue adelante y las boobs apuntan hacia arriba.


----------



## bertok (29 Jul 2014)

Misterio dijo:


> Dale gasofa marianín que esto no tira.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jul 2014)

la bolsa son trucos y que alguien te eche una mano :rolleye:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la bolsa son trucos y que alguien te eche una mano :rolleye:



Si. Draghi.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la bolsa son trucos y que alguien te eche una mano :rolleye:



de preferencia pandoro


----------



## Topongo (29 Jul 2014)

A ver me cago en leche con el puto ING otra vez.
Me explico.
Ayer puse oreden limitada a BME a un precio, 
Se me vende casi todo a ese precio=comisión del 0.25% sobre el efectivo ya que supera los 12€
Se me vende una mierdapaquete de 20 acciones a precio+0,01 por encima de la orden limitada que YO puse y me cascan los 12€

Esto es la ostia no? Es reclamable digo yo no?


----------



## Namreir (29 Jul 2014)

Drojhiiiiiiiii

[YOUTUBE]xIFJLMyUwrg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## javiorz (29 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> A ver me cago en leche con el puto ING otra vez.
> Me explico.
> Ayer puse oreden limitada a BME a un precio,
> Se me vende casi todo a ese precio=comisión del 0.25% sobre el efectivo ya que supera los 12€
> ...



A mi en ING me ha pasado varias veces eso al comprar y al cabo de 1-2 dias te lo regularizan y ves el extracto con solo 1 comisión.

En las ventas no se si será igual...


----------



## Topongo (29 Jul 2014)

javiorz dijo:


> A mi en ING me ha pasado varias veces eso al comprar y al cabo de 1-2 dias te lo regularizan y ves el extracto con solo 1 comisión.
> 
> En las ventas no se si será igual...



Pues yo ya tengo los extractos de la operación... voy a llamar a ver, normalmente lo regularizan al dia siguiente, el mismo dia aparecen mal los importes.


----------



## ane agurain (29 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> A ver me cago en leche con el puto ING otra vez.
> Me explico.
> Ayer puse oreden limitada a BME a un precio,
> Se me vende casi todo a ese precio=comisión del 0.25% sobre el efectivo ya que supera los 12€
> ...



edito, que ayer no dije: fuera de eads, echado vilmente


en R4, que al final son los mismos, creo recordar que puedes decirle, que se vendan o todos o ninguno...


pero tranqui, te regularizan hoy






tono, en Fer, yo veo 3 días con max decrecientes ::


GAS NATURAL: HSBC baja recomendación a infraponderar desde neutral


----------



## sr.anus (29 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> A ver me cago en leche con el puto ING otra vez.
> Me explico.
> Ayer puse oreden limitada a BME a un precio,
> Se me vende casi todo a ese precio=comisión del 0.25% sobre el efectivo ya que supera los 12€
> ...



llama por telefono, te comentaran una milonga que de forma excepcional bla bla bla y te devolveran una comision


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> A ver me cago en leche con el puto ING otra vez.
> Me explico.
> Ayer puse oreden limitada a BME a un precio,
> Se me vende casi todo a ese precio=comisión del 0.25% sobre el efectivo ya que supera los 12€
> ...



O todo o nada. O todos a la vez, o todos o ninguno.


----------



## ane agurain (29 Jul 2014)

os recuerdo a todos los que tengáis cuenta en ING en el país de la lux, que si la tenéis sin operativa, el jueves empiezan a sablear las comisiones 


edit: allá van las FER... que por pinta parece que ataquen los 16.2


----------



## hombre-mosca (29 Jul 2014)

Mr. Pollastre, estaba yo en mi montañita de guano, mirando las estrellas ...

Y pense, no sera que nuestro General Macumba anda buscando oficiales para sus aventuras en los diezmiles, y estos han dicho:
"Para tal aventura su merced no me conpensa el riesgo/pago", por lo que esta re-negociando las condiciones.

Ya se sabe lo del dicho: only "With a Little Help from My Friends".

Macumba ha mostrado su poderio por arriba, pero esta renegociando condiciones por abajo, ademas -parafraseando que es gerundio- como la esposa del cesar, no solo tiene que mostrar que esta ahi para dar seguridad, sino que tiene que darla, y esto solo se consigue mostrando sus 30 cm. No vaya a ser que se "pire" y deje a sus oficiales tirados a la primera de cambio en tan gran aventura.

Negociar precios. Mostrar que es buen General. Hacer las transacciones de poder a los oficiales (AKA tecnico volumen) y evitar que demasiados pezqueñines se suban ahora al carro. El resto: pinta-colorea que dice Ud.

Puff, tengo que dejar de comer guano en mal estado ....




pollastre dijo:


> Sin demasiado mérito hoy, Sr. Krim, todo hay que reconocerlo... otros días, un soneto me manda hacer troleante, y la sesión es realmente dura, y es satisfactorio negociarla con plusvies.
> 
> Pero hoy era muy sencilla, no es el caso...
> 
> ...


----------



## ane agurain (29 Jul 2014)

Tono, hay que mirar si IBERDROLA rompe ese doble techo que tiene ahora mismo en 5,63


----------



## Durmiente (29 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> A ver me cago en leche con el puto ING otra vez.
> Me explico.
> Ayer puse oreden limitada a BME a un precio,
> Se me vende casi todo a ese precio=comisión del 0.25% sobre el efectivo ya que supera los 12€
> ...



Topongo, ING ¿tiene tiempo real?

Yo tengo inversis banco, que me sale más barato (míratelo, por si te interesa), pero ahora, como estoy operando bastante poco, me piden 11€ + IVA al mes por el tiempo real, lo cual me parece una barbaridad. 

Abrí una cuenta de bolsa con self trade pero no lo he usado...

¿Tiene tiempo real el broker de ING? (Ahora estoy usando sólo el de investig...)


----------



## ane agurain (29 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Topongo, ING ¿tiene tiempo real?
> 
> Yo tengo inversis banco, que me sale más barato (míratelo, por si te interesa), pero ahora, como estoy operando bastante poco, me piden 11€ + IVA al mes por el tiempo real, lo cual me parece una barbaridad.
> 
> ...



ing creo que es 12 al trimestre, pero con 6 operaciones al trimestre no cobran


----------



## Topongo (29 Jul 2014)

Joder con los ing-itos como no anda toponga por aquí no puedo hacer nada aunque tenga todos los datos y claves...
@durmiente, lo que te ha escrito ane es correcto


----------



## LCIRPM (29 Jul 2014)

ING tiene "casi tiempo real", al lanzar las ordenes de compra o venta se puede actualizar el precio.




Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Ponzi, un análisis que he leído sobre gamesa, seguro que es de tu agrado
> 
> Revisión de los resultados 1S2014 de Gamesa - Rankia





Pues de mi agrado sí que es, lo de los veinte euros es un poco exagerado ¿o no? de momento sobresaliente, ya tiene casi el diez (y mira que podíamos haber acumulado a 1 y poco, a 3, a 5, en el descanso de los 7 .... ) :´(

Ahora hay que saber vender (o mantenerse hasta el infinito)


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jul 2014)

empieza el big guano largamente esperado , pronto cerraremos el gap 9450 

la bolsa son trucos pero hay que tener conocimiento para descubrirlos


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (29 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ing creo que es 12 al trimestre, pero con 6 operaciones al trimestre no cobran



12 al semestre o una operacion


----------



## ane agurain (29 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> 12 al semestre o una operacion



coñe! pues entonces ha rebajado requisitos.... bueno da igual.

a veces con R4 a veces con ing, según la cantidad

---------- Post added 29-jul-2014 at 02:15 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> empieza el big guano largamente esperado , pronto cerraremos el gap 9450
> 
> la bolsa son trucos pero hay que tener conocimiento para descubrirlos



y tan largo! 2000 puntos para arriba ::


----------



## Namreir (29 Jul 2014)

Paul Craig, subsecretario del tesoro con reagan, habla ya abiertamente de una guerra termonuclear global.


----------



## javiorz (29 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> 12 al semestre o una operacion



Eso es el propio broker, el tiempo real son 6 operaciones para que Tiempo real sea gratis:


TOTALMENTE GRATIS realizando 6 operaciones de compra/venta en el trimestre natural 12,75€ (15,43€ I.V.A. incluido) trimestrales en caso de realizar menos de 6 operaciones al trimestre natural.


----------



## Namreir (29 Jul 2014)

"don't expect to live much longer" dice


----------



## Topongo (29 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> coñe! pues entonces ha rebajado requisitos.... bueno da igual.
> 
> a veces con R4 a veces con ing, según la cantidad
> 
> ...



Ostia y yo sin enterarme también...
Durmiente ni caso que soy un tolai.

A ver que nos volvemos locos

OTALMENTE GRATIS realizando
6 operaciones de compra/venta
en el trimestre natural
12,75€ (15,43€ I.V.A. incluido) trimestrales en
caso de realizar menos de 6 operaciones al
trimestre natural.


----------



## Crash (29 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Paul Craig, subsecretario del tesoro con reagan, habla ya abiertamente de una guerra termonuclear global.



Guerra termonuclear global = S&P500 3000.


----------



## ane agurain (29 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ostia y yo sin enterarme también...
> Durmiente ni caso que soy un tolai.
> 
> A ver que nos volvemos locos
> ...



el RT en investing es gratis... o ecobolsa 


a ver si google lanza en un año el free total


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jul 2014)

pensais que lo de los trucos son troleo , pero el troleo es que funcionan :fiufiu:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Jul 2014)

Buenos días,

guerra termonuclear? Sp500 a 3000? Gamesas a 20? 

Siempre se ha dicho, pero nunca esta mal repetirlo, que el termino medio es la gran virtud de este hilo 

---------- Post added 29-jul-2014 at 10:44 ----------

Ortega y Botin VS Eldecamisetayvaqueros

https://www.unience.com/blogs-finan...que_coca_cola_casi_200000_millones_de_dolares


----------



## Tio Masclet (29 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pensais que lo de los trucos son troleo , pero el troleo es que funcionan :fiufiu:



Buenos días.
Jefe, no abandone esos cortos xD.


----------



## docjones (29 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> A ver me cago en leche con el puto ING otra vez.
> Me explico.
> Ayer puse oreden limitada a BME a un precio,
> Se me vende casi todo a ese precio=comisión del 0.25% sobre el efectivo ya que supera los 12€
> ...



Ostras! No, si tendremos que ir en modo manual, vendiendo a mercado cuando supere nuestras expectativas...


----------



## Robopoli (29 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> guerra termonuclear? Sp500 a 3000? Gamesas a 20?
> 
> ...



:XX::XX::XX:

Tienes más razón que un santo. Para mí que por aquí ha pasado el que va vendiendo las OTC "mariguaneras" por el subforo de himbersiones y ha repartido muestras.

:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Durmiente (29 Jul 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ING tiene "casi tiempo real", al lanzar las ordenes de compra o venta se puede actualizar el precio.



Perdona, ¿cómo es eso? ¿no decía algún compañero que tiene tiempo real gratis si haces un mínimo de operaciones por trimestre?


----------



## javiorz (29 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Perdona, ¿cómo es eso? ¿no decía algún compañero que tiene tiempo real gratis si haces un mínimo de operaciones por trimestre?



Cuando vas a comprar, puedes darle a buscar le valor y te muestra el precio de ese preciso instante, por tanto es un pseudo tiempo real gratis.

Si quieres tiempo real de verdad, 15€ o 6 operaciones trimestrales.


----------



## Durmiente (29 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> el RT en investing es gratis... o ecobolsa
> 
> 
> a ver si google lanza en un año el free total



En investing sólo lo tengo gratis en algunos valores (en realidad te dan el tiempo real de los CFD y por tanto sólo los valores para los que hay CFD)

Miraré ecobolsa

---------- Post added 29-jul-2014 at 11:50 ----------




Durmiente dijo:


> En investing sólo lo tengo gratis en algunos valores (en realidad te dan el tiempo real de los CFD y por tanto sólo los valores para los que hay CFD)
> 
> Miraré ecobolsa



Ecobolsa parece que funciona correctamente. Gracias.


----------



## Hannibal (29 Jul 2014)

Dejo unos gifs con dedicatoria para el jato y creo que me despido, estoy de semivacaciones así que nos vemos en septiembre. Que tengan buenas plusvis.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (29 Jul 2014)

Madre mía las MANH no dan tregua. No se que demonios les pasa que tienen unos resultados de cojones y venga para abajo.

Alguien sigue dentro?


----------



## Robopoli (29 Jul 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Madre mía las MANH no dan tregua. No se que demonios les pasa que tienen unos resultados de cojones y venga para abajo.
> 
> Alguien sigue dentro?



Presente y el valor en el que más carga he metido!!! 
Tienen unos números de cojones y un crecimiento que ya quisiera la gran mayoría pero no les dejan levantar la cotización.
El único "pero" que veo es que en los últimos trimestres se han fundido buena parte de la caja pero aún así el crecimiento parece bastante orgánico.
De toda formas a ver si saco algo de tiempo y busco un poco más de info por si se me escapara algo...
Por lo pronto salvo que encuentre algún pufazo cosa que dudo muchísimo no voy a vender.


----------



## Topongo (29 Jul 2014)

Nada, confirmado el topongo en BME de durmiente y servidor.
Reitero de todas formas que no anadaba tranquilo y que bueno la entrada en FER ha sido buena, asi las penas son menos penas  , ya veremos con el tiempo si he eacertado o no...


----------



## Tono (29 Jul 2014)

Ane, no sé que me cuentas de mínimos y máximos para días próximos y demás patuladas. 
Yo también se ''ver'' los gráficos y hacerlos muy bonitos con los programas paint que te ofrecen multitud de webs. Gracias de igual manera.

En enero puse mi cartera, estaba en rojo. 7 meses después y lo digo sin ningún rubor, estoy a punto de tener 40K de beneficios. Sin magufadas, sólo con sensatez. Como he cantado todo, unas poquitas operaciones, cualquiera puede comprobarlo

Me da pena sincera lo que veo aquí. 
Entiendo que el hambre da muchas cornadas y mejor tener un trabajo de CM mal pagado que nada. Pero piensen si merece la pena hacer un trabajo falto de ética que puede arruinar a la gente. 
Vosotros y vosotras, sabéis por quien lo digo, algunos tenéis hijos, pensad en ello y que algún día alguien puede destrozar su vida con cosas como las que estáis haciendo.

Y ya sabéis que todo lo que digo son fantasías. 
Fantasías de un mundo donde la gente ve el futuro, los gatos aciertan más que la gente y los que tiene tremendos trabajos en USA y son bilingües, se bajan las pelis en audio latino:rolleye:.

Ahora sí, hasta el mes que viene. Prometo mandar postal.

PD: SAN tiene muy buena pinta hoy.

---------- Post added 29-jul-2014 at 12:26 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Nada, confirmado el topongo en BME de durmiente y servidor.
> Reitero de todas formas que no anadaba tranquilo y que bueno la entrada en FER ha sido buena, asi las penas son menos penas  , ya veremos con el tiempo si he eacertado o no...



parece cosa de magia, casi lo he clavado...:rolleye:


----------



## Namreir (29 Jul 2014)

Tono, con mercados alcistas solo un gilipollas es capaz de perder dinero. El truco es no acabar como gacela a la cazuelam


----------



## Tono (29 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Tono, con mercados alcistas solo un gilipollas es capaz de perder dinero. El truco es no acabar como gacela a la cazuelam



ni yo mismo lo podría explicar mejor 

Bye.


----------



## Krim (29 Jul 2014)

la A1 en jaque y los usanos planos...para mí que están dispuestos a subirlo a los 25k si hace falta. Vaya tela.


----------



## TenienteDan (29 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> _Bilis_



Tono, de un tiempo a esta parte, siendo un tipo relativamente "nuevo" en este post, te has vuelto un flipado de cuidado y tremendamente insoportable.

El día que entremos en un ciclo bajista y tengamos esos bonitos días de volatilidad extrema que se han vivido años atrás, veremos si vienes al foro tan subidito y dando lecciones como haces ahora, o desapareces del mapa como ocurre con un cierto % de foreros cada vez que hay un ciclo bajista.

En este increíble hilo de internet, se ha podido encontrar foreros e info que yo por lo menos no he conseguido toparme en ningún otro lugar de internet (y he estado en bastantes sitios antes que este). Post como este tuyo y los de algunos otros hacen que sea cada vez más dificil distinguir lo que es de calidad entre la paja, y lo que es peor, han espantado a los mejores del foro desde hace tiempo.

No es sólo culpa tuya, sino de Calopez, trolls, CMs y demás flooders y spammers.


----------



## ane agurain (29 Jul 2014)

iremos mas arriba que ayer

el jato va corto ::




esas ebro


----------



## Empatico (29 Jul 2014)

Anda que no eres tocahuevos tono.
Deje a la gente que ponga lo que quiera mientras no se insulte y dese un baño por sus plusvalias .


----------



## Crash (29 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> guerra termonuclear? Sp500 a 3000? Gamesas a 20?
> 
> Siempre se ha dicho, pero nunca esta mal repetirlo, que el termino medio es la gran virtud de este hilo



Hace unos dias Cárpatos dio unas estadísticas sobre las bolsas en períodos de guerra. Si no las leyó no es culpa mia. :rolleye:


----------



## Robopoli (29 Jul 2014)

Hoy resultados de UIHC. 
¿Algún compañero de viaje?


----------



## bertok (29 Jul 2014)




----------



## inversobres (29 Jul 2014)

11K a la vista, bertok llega antes el ibex.

El sp anda remoloneando en el techo.


----------



## Namreir (29 Jul 2014)

Empatico dijo:


> Anda que no eres tocahuevos tono.
> Deje a la gente que ponga lo que quiera mientras no se insulte y dese un baño por sus plusvalias .



A tono le tendrian que hscer una buena paja todas las mañanas antes de postear, con cariño


----------



## Robopoli (29 Jul 2014)

Parece que los futuros USA se van poniendo verdecicos. 
A ver que tarden nos dan estos...


----------



## James Bond (29 Jul 2014)

No es por crear polémica pero a veces Tono tiene razón en muchos de sus comentarios, que no quiere decir que no le fallen las formas o sea un engreído. Pero al cesar lo que es del cesar.

Pero bueno siempre es mas fácil tirarle la mierda al mismo y no cuestionarse nada.

Y que quede claro que no intento defenderlo.


----------



## Galifrey (29 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Nada, confirmado el topongo en BME de durmiente y servidor.
> Reitero de todas formas que no anadaba tranquilo y que bueno la entrada en FER ha sido buena, asi las penas son menos penas  , ya veremos con el tiempo si he eacertado o no...



Que sean tres topongos, además el mío fue anterior.

Lo único medio bueno es que la pasta de bme la he metido en fer e iberdrola, espero que sigan bien.

Por otro lado caf tercer día consecutivo que verdea tímidamente.

Las enagases que decir, ellas solas ya me recuperan todo lo malbaratado en chicharradas infames.

Grifols es ahora mismo la tonta de mi cartera.

Y viscofan también está algo paradilla.

Me queda un tiro antes de vacaciones, no se si guardármelo para septiembre o ampliar en alguna de estas.


----------



## LCIRPM (29 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Tono, con mercados alcistas solo un gilipollas es capaz de perder dinero. El truco es no acabar como gacela a la cazuelam




eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh. Note pases.

Que si en tu planificación se cruza un estafador como el genarín, te jode las ganancias.

* Bueno, quizas dejarse engañar es de gilipolllas, vale.


----------



## James Bond (29 Jul 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Que sean tres topongos, además el mío fue anterior.
> 
> Lo único medio bueno es que la pasta de bme la he metido en fer e iberdrola, espero que sigan bien.
> 
> ...



Su cartera esta de puta madre, para mi de lo mejorcito del Ibex.

Yo en su lugar guardaría un poco de liquidez, que nunca se sabe las "gangas" que puede deparar el mercado.


----------



## Robopoli (29 Jul 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> No es por crear polémica pero a veces Tono tiene razón en muchos de sus comentarios, que no quiere decir que no le fallen las formas o sea un engreído. Pero al cesar lo que es del cesar.
> 
> Pero bueno siempre es mas fácil tirarle la mierda al mismo y no cuestionarse nada.



A mi me gusta la operativa de Tono, sencillita, sin mucho lío y yendo paso a paso sin dejarse llevar por los nervios.
Por otro lado lo porculero que se ha vuelto le resta un cerro de puntos.


----------



## LCIRPM (29 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Perdona, ¿cómo es eso? ¿no decía algún compañero que tiene tiempo real gratis si haces un mínimo de operaciones por trimestre?



Lo que decía javiorz:
- El tiempo real plus es pagando 15,43 euros (con IVA) o haciendo 6 operaciones al trimestre.
- Si no activas ese plus, y entras a consultar un valor, la cotización es diferida. Pero si entras simulando una compra o venta, antes de aceptar la operación puedes actualizar el precio CASI en tiempo real.

Jo, parezco la cospe (que bien utilizo lo de diferido, simulado ... )


----------



## Robopoli (29 Jul 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh. Note pases.
> 
> Que si en tu planificación se cruza un estafador como el genarín, te jode las ganancias.
> 
> * Bueno, quizas dejarse engañar es de gilipolllas, vale.



Y sin que te toque un genarín te pueden joder las ganancias. Sólo tiene que cambiar la tendencia de un sector, saltar una noticia, que bajen las expectativas de ventas, etc.
Auque claro... eso en burbuja no nos pasa. Aquí meten la pasta en el depósito trollibex premium


----------



## elpatatero (29 Jul 2014)

Deutsche Bank gana un 32,8% menos en el primer semestre

Deutsche Bank gana un 32,8% menos en el primer semestre

Salgan de la bolsa prostitutos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Jul 2014)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Tono, de un tiempo a esta parte, siendo un tipo relativamente "nuevo" en este post, te has vuelto un flipado de cuidado y tremendamente insoportable.



Pasaran cienes y cienes de años y siempre aparecera alguien que siga sin captar la sutil diferencia entre hilo (o thread,para puristas) y post,me siento una mente superior.

A pesar de la pasta palmada ::


----------



## Chila (29 Jul 2014)

Que tono usa un tono un poco elevado ultimamente, si.
Que no es el unico, tambien.
Que a veces ha tocado hueso, puede ser.
Su operativa me parece muy adecuada para el gacelerio y yo le valoro, como a otros que aportan mucho tambien.


----------



## Topongo (29 Jul 2014)

Yo creo que va a ser el último mensaje que escriba sobre el tema Tono.
Para mi forma de operar es de las personas que más me interesa del hilo , él suele explicar bastante claro el por qué de los valores y el por qué son buenas entradas o momento, y suele hacerlo de una forma constructiva, paraa los que vamos a largo somos segurolas es una gran fuente de info.

Personalmente me ha aportado bastante y de hecho ha hecho que varíe un poquito mi forma de operar y sobre todo a entender que el chicharreo no es PARA MI.

Pero @Tono tienes que entender que no todo el mundo opera como nosotros o busca lo que nosotros, te lo he comentado varias veces hay gente a la que le gusta chicharrear y otra gente que solo juega con índices, AT, lo que sea....
No están de más avisos o comentarios sobre que quizá eso no es lo más adecuado para algunos perfiles, ya lo hizo el mismisimo Bertok en el hilo del carbón en su dia, pero la diferencia es que lo estás haciendo menospreciando(a gente de bastan solvencia además) y eso no es necesario, el que quiera entender ya entenderá, o le harán entender...
A los trolles como el de la marihuana pues si, se le da caña...

Por eso Tono relájate en las vacaciones y trata de dejar un pco el papel que estás tomando (no recuerdo que escribieses asía hace unos meses) porque se te va a ir de las manos y sería una grandísima perdida para el hilo.

Y compren Ferrovial coño, que a este paso nos vamos al rojo...


----------



## Robopoli (29 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Yo creo que va a ser el último mensaje que escriba sobre el tema Tono.
> Para mi forma de operar es de las personas que más me interesa del hilo , él suele explicar bastante claro el por qué de los valores y el por qué son buenas entradas o momento, y suele hacerlo de una forma constructiva, paraa los que vamos a largo somos segurolas es una gran fuente de info.
> 
> Personalmente me ha aportado bastante y de hecho ha hecho que varíe un poquito mi forma de operar y sobre todo a entender que el chicharreo no es PARA MI.
> ...



Lo mal que se te da el teclado y lo bien que se te entiende a veces coño!


----------



## aitor33 (29 Jul 2014)

Buenos días. Tono me gusta leerte al igual que a Pollastre,Pirata, Topongo, Franr, , Claca,Janus, Bertok, Ane, MM, Ellimon, el gato, Abner, etc.etc.
Ahora hace unos días que andáis un poco picados así que dejaos de chorradas y no empecemos a parecernos a los de tú más y tú más y tú más. Aquí en el foro estamos gentes , en general, que tenemos una mentalidad en cuanto a valores y forma de como las cosas se deberían haber hecho y no se hicieron y de como se deberían de haber hecho, totalmente diferentes a la mayoría y eso es lo que más nos une.

En cuanto a Janus no ha acertado en lo de ANR , de momento al menos, aquí es lo que hay .Pero si todos los que estamos aquí deberiamos ya saber que muchas veces hay que salir aún con pérdidas, cuando ya nos empeñamos en luchar contra la corriente ya no es culpa tanto del mensajero si no del receptor por empeñarse en querer tener una posición ganadora con lo complicado que eso resulta. Cuando fue lo de Prisa le mandé un privado a Janus para que me enviase el número de cuenta y enviarle algo de lo que consideraba que era mérito de él y su contestación fue que se lo diese a alguién que lo necesitara, creo que esto es lo que más honra a este hilo que todos compartís vuestros conocimientos y formas de pensar de forma altruista y que sí a veces se acierta o siempre se falla como el gato, pero en este Hilo a muchos nos habéis puesto las bases para al menos no fallar tanto. Así que Paz y después gloria.


----------



## Galifrey (29 Jul 2014)

Rankia sigue siendo espectacular.

Los del hilo de Eurona son aún más cándidos que los del hilo de gowex.

Y el hilo de carbures tiene muchísima chicha. El sesgo de confirmación campa a sus anchas y se puede ver el curioso fenómeno de que se cataloga a alguien como buen o mal analista técnico (que debería ser objetivo o en función de aciertos) en función de si prevee buen futuro o mal futuro.

Es exactamente como decir que un tarotista es bueno solo porque te regala los oídos.

Probablemente car no sea tan bluff como las otras, pero como lo sea la escabechina va a dejar lo de gowex en broma.

Por otro lado la topongada en bme todavía no la daría por hecha del todo. Aún no ha superado los máximos que llegó a tener antes del pufogowex y el tema de su responsabilidad en el casino del mab aún está en la fase pasillos.


----------



## Algas (29 Jul 2014)

IBE rompiendo máximos


----------



## Misterio (29 Jul 2014)

Jo lo del gato es espectacular, si esta jugando de verdad a esto y no esta arruinado es que es un milagro, no da una.


----------



## IRobot (29 Jul 2014)

Muy buenas tardes, 

A las puertas de las vacaciones les dejo la actualización de cortos de esta quincena:

Los bajistas retornan al Santander, crecen en Carbures y dejan el capital de Gamesa - Noticias de Inversión


----------



## Namreir (29 Jul 2014)

El otrk dia se comio 135 puntoscdel ibex en una hipotwtica jugada bajista.


----------



## Durmiente (29 Jul 2014)

El dinero del Topongo de BME (junto con otro tanto) se ha metido en BBVA y ya tiene unas plusvis (latentes) del 1,5% aprox. 

O sea que la cosa no va mal del todo.

Pero, efetivamente, ha resultado ser un Topongo en toda regla.


jajajaa


----------



## bertok (29 Jul 2014)

A las 17:00 publica datos Arch Coal.

El mercado le ha obsequiado en el último mes una bonita caída del 25%, con volumen y ruptura de mínimos.

Esta gente tiene bastante carbón en los Apalaches .... una puta ruina a los precios actuales.


----------



## atman (29 Jul 2014)

Biggest gold deposit found in Xinjiang.

Biggest gold deposit found in Xinjiang - Headlines, features, photo and videos from ecns.cn|china|news|chinanews|ecns|cns

Estiman un yacimiento con 127 toneladas, unos 6.500 millones de dólares...


----------



## bertok (29 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> A las 17:00 publica datos Arch Coal.
> 
> El mercado le ha obsequiado en el último mes una bonita caída del 25%, con volumen y ruptura de mínimos.
> 
> Esta gente tiene bastante carbón en los Apalaches .... una puta ruina a los precios actuales.



joer pues ya los han publicado :8::8::8:

https://sg.finance.yahoo.com/news/arch-coal-posts-bigger-2q-133044023--finance.html

*Arch Coal posts bigger 2Q loss
*

ST LOUIS, Mo. (AP) -- Arch Coal Inc. (ACI) on Tuesday reported a bigger loss in its second quarter, and beat analysts' expectations.

The St. Louis-based company posted a loss of $96.9 million, or 46 cents per share, compared with a loss of $72.2 million, or 34 cents per share, in the same quarter a year earlier.

Losses, adjusted for one-time gains and costs, were 46 cents per share. The average estimate of analysts surveyed by Zacks Investment Research was for a loss of 48 cents per share.

The coal producer said revenue dropped 6.9 percent to $713.8 million from $766.3 million in the same quarter a year earlier, and missed Wall Street forecasts. Analysts expected $718.5 million, according to Zacks.

Arch Coal shares have decreased $1.59, or 36 percent, to $2.86 since the beginning of the year. The stock has fallen $1.26, or 31 percent, in the last 12 months


----------



## LCIRPM (29 Jul 2014)

Interesente para los gamusinos y enagaseros (unos para cada lado de la apuesta)
Por cierto gamesa está haciendo un movimiento "raro" ¿no? amagando un reversal y volviendo arriba. ¿Que significa, agotamiento?



IRobot dijo:


> Muy buenas tardes,
> 
> A las puertas de las vacaciones les dejo la actualización de cortos de esta quincena:
> 
> Los bajistas retornan al Santander, crecen en Carbures y dejan el capital de Gamesa - Noticias de Inversión



Otro salto notable se produce en el capital de Enagás, porque se triplican: pasan del 0,32 al 1% del capital. También sobresale el caso de Realia, donde se estiran del 0,39 al 0,60%, la posición más alta de siempre. También se estirán en OHL, del 0,92 al 1,12%; en Técnicas Reunidas, del 0,81 al 1,02%; en Abengoa, del 6,71 al 6,91%; en Grifols, del 0,31 al 0,51%; o en Ence, del 2,4 al 2,5%. 

Aunque han predominado, no todo han sido incrementos. También hay valores en los que la presencia de los bajistas ha menguado. De hecho, en Gamesa lo han hecho por completo, puesto que han desaparecido después de que antes tuvieran el 0,39% del capital. La buena marcha del valor en bolsa, puesto que cotiza en máximos desde 2010, les ha obligado a cerrar esa posición


----------



## Tio Masclet (29 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> joer pues ya los han publicado :8::8::8:
> 
> https://sg.finance.yahoo.com/news/arch-coal-posts-bigger-2q-133044023--finance.html
> 
> ...



Pues de momento, parece que van para arriba. ¿Fake o esperaban mucha mayor pérdida?


----------



## Robopoli (29 Jul 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Pues de momento, parece que van para arriba. ¿Fake o esperaban mucha mayor pérdida?



Parece que el ostión ha sido menor del pronosticado. 
Aún con eso y con todo yo no estaba tranquilo dentro ni de coña.


----------



## fmc (29 Jul 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Pues de momento, parece que van para arriba. ¿Fake o esperaban mucha mayor pérdida?



Del texto que citas.... 




> *Losses*, adjusted for one-time gains and costs, were *46 cents* per share. The *average estimate* of analysts surveyed by Zacks Investment Research was for a loss of *48 cents* per share.



Poca diferencia en cualquier caso...


----------



## bertok (29 Jul 2014)

Los resultados han sido muy parecidos a lo esperado y mucho peores que los del Q2 2013.

Los volúmenes están siendo bajos pero la pauta de precios manda.


----------



## Crash (29 Jul 2014)

Se hace de rogar el S&P500, un 2% más hasta esos 2020 puntos esperados/deseados.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jul 2014)

gaceleridos , vuestra hora ha llegado , esta vez no habra piedad :no:


----------



## Krim (29 Jul 2014)

No sé que opinará pollastre, pero con lo poco que tengo/sé me da la impresión de que a los leoncios se les ve muchísimo el plumero, el asunto es que sin saber el timing, imposible meterse. 

Lo del carbón, a cualquiera que me diga que no tenían una incertidumbre de un 5% en las ganancias, le diré que es un cachondo y un farsante, así que los resultados...una excusa estupenda para mover el valor donde quieran.


----------



## Namreir (29 Jul 2014)

Si teneis mas de 65 años no tendreis que pagar plusvalias, si sois autonomo, joderos cabrones.

---------- Post added 29-jul-2014 at 16:25 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> gaceleridos , vuestra hora ha llegado , esta vez no habra piedad :no:



Hoy cerramos por encima de los 11.000.


----------



## FranR (29 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Si teneis mas de 65 años no tendreis que pagar plusvalias, si sois autonomo, joderos cabrones.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-jul-2014 at 16:25 ----------
> 
> ...



Espero que no ... mejor sin romper 942 al cierre y mejor aún en 10870 .

Mañana si se espera más volatilidad


----------



## Montegrifo (29 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Si teneis mas de 65 años no tendreis que pagar plusvalias



Elecciones a la vista


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jul 2014)

probabilidad alta de gap a la baja para mañana


----------



## Krim (29 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> probabilidad alta de gap a la baja para mañana



Oído cocina. Comprando 3 paquetitos al cierre para vender mañana a primera hora.


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Jul 2014)

no sale del canal deprincipal, el volumen es pésimo, Fran


----------



## Durmiente (29 Jul 2014)

¿A que lo cierran en rojo los artistas?
Son capaces ...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Krim (29 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Espero que no ... mejor sin romper 942 al cierre y mejor aún en 10870 .
> 
> Mañana si se espera más volatilidad



Define "mejor", anda XD. ¿Mejor para tus previsiones?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Jul 2014)

Crash dijo:


> Guerra termonuclear global = S&P500 3000.



Eso como poco!



bertok dijo:


> A las 17:00 publica datos Arch Coal.
> 
> El mercado le ha obsequiado en el último mes una bonita caída del 25%, con volumen y ruptura de mínimos.
> 
> Esta gente tiene bastante carbón en los Apalaches .... una puta ruina a los precios actuales.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jul 2014)

El truco esta bien estudiado chavalines , fruto de mi infinito conocimiento


----------



## FranR (29 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Define "mejor", anda XD. ¿Mejor para tus previsiones?



Si, sería segunda jornada plana. Y mañana empieza el meneito. Blogs rules.

Vmmp nadie mueve ficha. Poca pasta en la mesa


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Jul 2014)

Son unos cracks..

que liquidación de gacelas flanders...pfff


----------



## Robopoli (29 Jul 2014)

Ya habéis tocado algo :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jul 2014)

soltad to el papel o sufrireis las consecuencias :no:


----------



## FranR (29 Jul 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Son unos cracks..
> 
> que liquidación de gacelas flanders...pfff



Aquí arriba lo mejor es pipear a la baja. Tamos al límite.


----------



## Durmiente (29 Jul 2014)

Parece que la cosa se ha quedado en un meneito de 50 puntos ...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## docjones (29 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Si teneis mas de 65 años no tendreis que pagar plusvalias, si sois autonomo, joderos cabrones.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-jul-2014 at 16:25 ----------
> 
> ...



Siempre y cuando dejes la herencia a beneficio de la banca...


----------



## Robopoli (29 Jul 2014)

Esto está un poco aburridillo y el volumen es bastante paupérrimo así que un poco de off topic. Cuando he visto la viñeta no podía dejar de reirme!








Este país no tiene arreglo ni refundándolo.


----------



## ponzi (29 Jul 2014)

@Tono te acuerdas de lo que te comente de Iberdrola, que estaba mas barata Endesa por si najo endeudamiento? Mira los graficos a 9 meses.Iberdrola ya ha llegado a su precio contable 5,5 , a partir de aqui ya cotizara el plus por pa estabilidad del negocio.Solo queda que tef supere a lp a san y bbva, esto me da que va a tardar un poco mas, este primer semestre los bancos lo han hecho mejor.


----------



## Robopoli (29 Jul 2014)

EU Aims at Russian Banks, Technology in Widest Sanctions Yet - Bloomberg


----------



## ane agurain (29 Jul 2014)

Misterio dijo:


> Jo lo del gato es espectacular, si esta jugando de verdad a esto y no esta arruinado es que es un milagro, no da una.






o da todas y se descojona de nosotros desde su hule


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Jul 2014)

Ponzi, has tenido un lapsus. Querrás decir que Mr. Dragui lo ha hecho mejor 







Viene del siguiente artículo. Tocho interesante.

Anne Elk’s Theory On Brontosauruses | Things That Make You Go Hmmm... Investment Newsletter | Mauldin Economics

Aperitivo:


----------



## ane agurain (29 Jul 2014)

nam.


lo de 65 años para Bizkaia?


----------



## egarenc (29 Jul 2014)

esperáis 'algo' relevante con el posible default de Argentina mañana? o ya se descuenta que no va a pasar nada?


----------



## Mr. Blonde (29 Jul 2014)

Lo de este tío no tiene nombre.

Jenaro García ofrece sus acciones en Gowex para “reparar” a los inversores.


Justicia a lo Far West..


----------



## egarenc (29 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> nam.
> 
> 
> lo de 65 años para Bizkaia?



Los mayores de 65 años no tributarán por las plusvalías en ventas de activos | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## Crash (29 Jul 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> esperáis 'algo' relevante con el posible default de Argentina mañana? o ya se descuenta que no va a pasar nada?



Default Argentina = S&P500 3000.

:rolleye:


----------



## Robopoli (29 Jul 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> esperáis 'algo' relevante con el posible default de Argentina mañana? o ya se descuenta que no va a pasar nada?



termodefault argentino = gamesa nuclear?


----------



## ane agurain (29 Jul 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> Los mayores de 65 años no tributarán por las plusvalías en ventas de activos | Economía | EL PAÍS






aquí nada no?


Artículo para bertok, igual no te gusta, porque no tiene 12 páginas:

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/more-...ricans-has-debt-in-collections-033649637.html


----------



## Robopoli (29 Jul 2014)

Parece que hoy esta rubia alemana ha roto:
INH Indus Holding AG XETR:INH Stock Quote Price News
¿Cómo la véis desde vuestros nichos de conocimiento y poder?
A mí no me parece cara y el perfil de la empresa parece interesante y que va más allá de meter cuartos en chicharros sino que realmente son business angels que empujan los negocios.


----------



## egarenc (29 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> aquí nada no?
> 
> 
> Artículo para bertok, igual no te gusta, porque no tiene 12 páginas:
> ...



no sé macho, vais tanto a vuestra bola...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Jul 2014)

Se hace saber que la tercera guerra mundial comienza ya. El infante MV nos guiara con su conocimiento de geopolítica. 

Se hace saber también que si quieren vender sus carteras, yo se las compro todas a 20 centimos el dólar.


----------



## ane agurain (29 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Se hace saber que la tercera guerra mundial comienza ya. El infante MV nos guiara con su conocimiento de geopolítica.
> 
> Se hace saber también que si quieren vender sus carteras, yo se las compro todas a 20 centimos el dólar.



Corea del Norte amenaza con lanzar un ataque nuclear a la Casa Blanca

---------- Post added 29-jul-2014 at 10:15 ----------




egarenc dijo:


> no sé macho, vais tanto a vuestra bola...



cosas veredes amigo Sancho, cosas veredes:

Garitano asiste a un homenaje al exgobernador civil de Gipuzkoa Juan Mari Juregui, asesinado por ETA . El Correo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Corea del Norte amenaza con lanzar un ataque nuclear a la Casa Blanca
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-jul-2014 at 10:15 ----------
> 
> ...




Y también amenazan que su líder perderá unos kilos, pero tampoco lo consiguen. Según los cables del portátil del infante MV la guerra nucelar 3 mundial tendrá a las superpotencias madre Rusia y sueño americano enfrentadas.


----------



## ane agurain (29 Jul 2014)

Colonial: resultado neto primer semestre 2014 de 559 millones vs. -308 millones 2013

Estoy flipando.


----------



## Namreir (29 Jul 2014)

Misiles balisticos sobrevolando ucrania, lo ha confirmado la CNN (no es RT).

Algun dia se va a liar, y las plusvas van a importar una mierda.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Jul 2014)

Villar Mir my friend, Villar Mir.


----------



## Namreir (29 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> nam.
> 
> 
> lo de 65 años para Bizkaia?



No, mientras Joseba Koldo no se anime no nos incumbe.


----------



## ane agurain (29 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> No, mientras Joseba Koldo no se anime no nos incumbe.



Estoy por empadronar a mis padres en Castro ::


----------



## Namreir (29 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Estoy por empadronar a mis padres en Castro ::



O en villaverde (de trucios).


----------



## ane agurain (29 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> O en villaverde (de trucios).



He dicho empadronar, no que vayan a vivir... :: si lo hacen miles de personas que nos piden la ayuda, por qué nosotros no?





Ahora hablando de Bolsa. Cómo veís Azk para unos días?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Misiles balisticos sobrevolando ucrania, lo ha confirmado la CNN (no es RT).
> 
> Algun dia se va a liar, y las plusvas van a importar una mierda.



[YOUTUBE]y9-8KvtfjZA[/YOUTUBE]

"Make no mistake, this is a military escalation on this battlefield"

IBEX GoTo NaN


----------



## The Hellion (29 Jul 2014)

¿Alguien me puede hacer un breve resumen inteligible de lo que ha pasado con el avión?

Llevo un par de días leyendo a ratos el hilo correspondiente, y es como los posts que publicaba borne de batería.

Muy agradecido


----------



## ane agurain (29 Jul 2014)

ha sido salir lo del ataque de misiles a donetsk y lugansk, y derrumbarse el SP500 un 5% de golpe


....





..



.

sí

---------- Post added 29-jul-2014 at 10:49 ----------




The Hellion dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede hacer un breve resumen inteligible de lo que ha pasado con el avión?
> 
> Llevo un par de días leyendo a ratos el hilo correspondiente, y es como los posts que publicaba borne de batería.
> 
> Muy agradecido




un avión desviado de su ruta, cae en territirio rebelde abatido por un misil.
la propaganda y contrapropaganda de las partes hace que no sepamos nada.
mientras, Israel sacude, y USA aprovecha para tensar más el verano, y el jato sigue en racha.
Creo que he sido objetivo



ah bueno, y que el barsa cambia de escudo


----------



## atman (29 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Se hace saber que la tercera guerra mundial comienza ya. El infante MV nos guiara con su conocimiento de geopolítica.
> 
> Se hace saber también que si quieren vender sus carteras, yo se las compro todas a 20 centimos el dólar.



Si a eso estoy esperando yo... a que quieran vender a 20 centavos/dólar

Pero nada, oija... 101, 102, 110, 123... que falta de humildad, coño...


----------



## ane agurain (29 Jul 2014)

CAF reduce un 14,3% su beneficio semestral hasta 42,6 millones - elEconomista.es

El FMI insiste: España sigue sin completar sus deberes y por eso es vulnerable - elEconomista.es


----------



## Ajetreo (29 Jul 2014)

Buenassssssss 


Como va el mundo???'

Hay alguna conga???


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Jul 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenassssssss
> 
> 
> Como va el mundo???'
> ...



Últimamente?... Conga de ignores!! :: ::


----------



## Namreir (29 Jul 2014)

Ane, por que tendria que bajar el SP ante el riesgo de una guerra termonuclear?

Si no sucede no le afecta al SP, y si sucede daria igual.


----------



## Robopoli (29 Jul 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenassssssss
> 
> 
> Como va el mundo???'
> ...



Cuanto tiempo!!! Que tal ese zulito?? Y los visillos??
Mañana voy yo a firmar mi adobado después de un buen culebrón 

---------- Post added 29-jul-2014 at 19:11 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Últimamente?... Conga de ignores!! :: ::



Sagerao... Sólo un par de discrepancias dialécticas ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Ane, por que tendria que bajar el SP ante el riesgo de una guerra *termonucelar*?
> 
> Si no sucede no le afecta al SP, y si sucede daria igual.



[YOUTUBE]G23DS-qk1eY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ajetreo (29 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Últimamente?... Conga de ignores!! :: ::



Ay,,,tanta testosterona junta y tantos machos alfa... 

Entre un día y vi que tenían una bronca montada de mucho cuidado.. no entendí ni porqué ni entre quien pero parecía un calentón de verbena veraniega con mucha sangría de mala calidad. Asi que mutis por el foro. 









---------- Post added 29-jul-2014 at 19:24 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Cuanto tiempo!!! Que tal ese zulito?? Y los visillos??
> Mañana voy yo a firmar mi adobado después de un buen culebrón
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-jul-2014 at 19:11 ----------
> ...



El zulito dando faena. Los anteriores habitantes eran unos guarros remataos.
Entre limpieza y arreglos varios...no voy a cansarles, pues he pasado poco por el gforo.

Ahora no me llega el wiffi a mi habitación  Se aceptan recomendaciones para solucionarlo. Me han dicho que existe algo así como repetidores de wifi.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Jul 2014)

Más que tetosterona, y por decirlo suavemente, poca clase sra. Ajetreo. Y eso aquí no se tolera. :no:

Al ignore sin aprecio


----------



## FranR (29 Jul 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Ay,,,tanta testosterona junta y tantos machos alfa...
> 
> Entre un día y vi que tenían una bronca montada de mucho cuidado.. no entendí ni porqué ni entre quien pero parecía un calentón de verbena veraniega con mucha sangría de mala calidad. Asi que mutis por el foro.
> 
> ...



Google + enchufe repetidor wifi


----------



## Lukatovic (29 Jul 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Ahora no me llega el wiffi a mi habitación  Se aceptan recomendaciones para solucionarlo. Me han dicho que existe algo así como repetidores de wifi.



Si tu router tiene antenas desmontables, puedes comprar una más grande que tenga más alcance, cuestan unos 9€... Y habilita en la configuración del router que emita a máxima potencia.


----------



## ane agurain (29 Jul 2014)

y de paso te pones unas bomilas led con wifi, para despistar a los chorizos


----------



## Ajetreo (29 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Google + enchufe repetidor wifi



Ombre!!! no soy nativa digital pero hasta ahí llego :rollete:

Pregunto que cosas hay que mirar de verdad, porque me salen cosas de húngaros: 
- "tecnología N" 
-"doble banda"
- "7 modos" 
-"·300 Mbps" ... 
blabla y de esos idiomas no entiendo ni papa.

---------- Post added 29-jul-2014 at 19:49 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> y de paso te pones unas bomilas led con wifi, para despistar a los chorizos



¿Ha hablado Ane o Agur Ain? ::


----------



## FranR (29 Jul 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Ombre!!! no soy nativa digital pero hasta ahí llego :rollete:
> 
> Pregunto que cosas hay que mirar de verdad, porque me salen cosas de húngaros:
> - "tecnología N"
> ...



No se complique. Lo de la antena o enchufe que transmite por la red eléctrica (plc) . U otro que repite la señal y hay que ponerlo al alcance de la señal de router y que llegue a la habitación, más baratos y los tiene en amazon <20 leuros

---------- Po::st added 29-jul-2014 at 19:51 ----------

pirata ayude a la visillera, que yo soy de letras ::

---------- Post added 29-jul-2014 at 19:59 ----------

Hoygan tenemos guerra? Es para alejarme de los objetivos estratégicos hispanistanis. Por ahí había una app para google earth simulando distintos impactos de misiles, eligiendo donde lo ponemos. Por Andasulia hay al menos dos objetivos. Adiós espetos


----------



## Namreir (29 Jul 2014)

Yo no me iria de vacaciones a cadiz.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> No se complique. Lo de la antena o enchufe que transmite por la red eléctrica (plc) . U otro que repite la señal y hay que ponerlo al alcance de la señal de router y que llegue a la habitación, más baratos y los tiene en amazon <20 leuros
> 
> ---------- Po::st added 29-jul-2014 at 19:51 ----------
> 
> ...




A) Apruebo su solucion para el wifi.

B) NUKEMAP by Alex Wellerstein

Espetos survive but white gambita of SaintLucar


----------



## jayco (29 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> No se complique. Lo de la antena o enchufe que transmite por la red eléctrica (plc) . U otro que repite la señal y hay que ponerlo al alcance de la señal de router y que llegue a la habitación, más baratos y los tiene en amazon <20 leuros
> 
> ---------- Po::st added 29-jul-2014 at 19:51 ----------
> 
> ...



En caso de guerra nuclear total...


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Jul 2014)

En caso de guerra nuclear total...agarrate los machos,mierda para todos en cantidades industriales.Casi una suerte que te caiga el primer misil en la azotea de tu piso ::


----------



## atman (29 Jul 2014)

Supongo que a estas alturas de la peli todos tienen sal yodada ¿no?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Jul 2014)

jayco dijo:


> En caso de guerra nuclear total...



¿A los malafollá(granaínos) no les meten un pepinazo y a los sevillitas y boquerones si? 

Se van a cabrear.


----------



## Namreir (29 Jul 2014)

Yo si, pero sabeis como se puede saturar el organismo de yodo en pocas horas? Sin envenenarte, obviamente.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Supongo que a estas alturas de la peli todos tienen sal yodada ¿no?



Los miembros del ZAST bebemos Yodo salado para desayunar.


----------



## atman (29 Jul 2014)

TrackR

Será una opción cuando hayan vendido unos cuantos millones de unidades...


----------



## bertok (29 Jul 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> En caso de guerra nuclear total...agarrate los machos,mierda para todos en cantidades industriales.Casi una suerte que te caiga el primer misil en la azotea de tu piso ::



bro, ¿sigues con las anarrosas?


----------



## Ajetreo (29 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Yo si, pero sabeis como se puede saturar el organismo de yodo en pocas horas? Sin envenenarte, obviamente.



Lo del yodo no se lo crean demasiado. Es por dar algo.

Pero puden explicarme que ha ocurrido que están todos en paranoia de guerra. El SP sigue en su sitio y lo de Pujol, pues es un duro golpe inocho: pero no creo que nadie se levante en armas


----------



## jayco (29 Jul 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Lo del yodo no se lo crean demasiado. Es por dar algo.
> 
> Pero puden explicarme que ha ocurrido que están todos en paranoia de guerra. El SP sigue en su sitio y lo de Pujol, pues es un duro golpe inocho: pero no creo que nadie se levante en armas



Ana Obregon vuelve a la tele. ::


----------



## egarenc (29 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Supongo que a estas alturas de la peli todos tienen sal yodada ¿no?



las pipas saladas del Mercadona valen? yo como una Tn :rolleye:


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> bro, ¿sigues con las anarrosas?




Sip...pero tantas hostias recibidas me han hecho perder la sensibilidad,hoy sube un 7% y casi ni me inmuto...

Como la vaca que ve pasar los coches por la carretera


----------



## egarenc (29 Jul 2014)

jayco dijo:


> Ana Obregon vuelve a la tele. ::



a mi me produce más grima el José Luís Moreno.


----------



## Robopoli (29 Jul 2014)

Lo del PLC funciona de verdad? Tengo el mismo problema...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Jul 2014)

Poooooooonziiiii!!!!!

*[SEMAPA]*








*[TESSI]*


----------



## ane agurain (29 Jul 2014)

a estas alturas bertok deberia tener acabado ya el bunker


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Jul 2014)

No a Cadiz no, a granada capital a los edificios de la ciudad de las ciencias esas. 
Con las bombas sucederá lo mismo que con los aviones y habrá que poner el modo avión al iPhone?


----------



## ane agurain (29 Jul 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> a mi me produce más grima el José Luís Moreno.



vuelven los 2:


TVE recupera ´Noche de fiesta´ con Ana Obregón y José Luis Moreno - Faro de Vigo


----------



## Krim (29 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Supongo que a estas alturas de la peli todos tienen sal yodada ¿no?



Creeme, esa es la ultima (literalmente) de tus preocupaciones.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (29 Jul 2014)

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/new-measures-to-tighten-up-the-immigration-system

Los españoles sólo podrán cobrar benefits en UK durante 3 meses »


----------



## FranR (29 Jul 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Lo del yodo no se lo crean demasiado. Es por dar algo.
> 
> Pero puden explicarme que ha ocurrido que están todos en paranoia de guerra. El SP sigue en su sitio y lo de Pujol, pues es un duro golpe inocho: pero no creo que nadie se levante en armas



Como los rusos se vean más acorralados, los visillos mejor de plomo y latunes en la despensa. Yo tengo mi equipo NBQ ready.

PD en algo nos tenemos que entretener mientras esto cae, semos hombres, recuerde


----------



## ane agurain (29 Jul 2014)

por si alguno va a volar a los USA, y va con el "celular" a medio cargar y se queda sin bateria:


Entra en vigor la prohibicin de volar a Estados Unidos sin batera en el mvil . El Correo


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Como los rusos se vean más acorralados, los visillos mejor de plomo y latunes en la despensa. Yo tengo mi equipo NBQ ready.



Tienen pendiente organizar el mundial de 2018,y eso ya son palabras mayores.Hemos contado con esto? :no:


----------



## amago45 (29 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Lo del PLC funciona de verdad? Tengo el mismo problema...



Funciona bien
Utilizo dLink dhp-w310 av 500 wireless n mini extender en el salon con el router, y dhp-308av powerline av 500 mini adapter en la habitacion.


----------



## sr.anus (29 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Supongo que a estas alturas de la peli todos tienen sal yodada ¿no?



disuelta en agua para bañarme en ella




Spoiler


----------



## FranR (29 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> por si alguno va a volar a los USA, y va con el "celular" a medio cargar y se queda sin bateria:
> 
> 
> Entra en vigor la prohibicin de volar a Estados Unidos sin batera en el mvil . El Correo



Lo entiendo perfectamente. Irte de viaje sin la parienta y contarle que no la llamaste porque te quedaste sin batería, suele terminar en conflicto global. Termocollejas sin collarín que te caen

---------- Post added 29-jul-2014 at 21:26 ----------

Ajetreo los frikis informáticos ya han empezado a hablar en klingon::


----------



## ane agurain (29 Jul 2014)

bueno, tenemos misilazos en ucrania, guerra termonuclear, el amado lidl amenaza la casa blanca, vuelven obregon y moreno, el pujol trincando todo y al otro pujol haciendo "yoga en pareja"
El relax de Puyol y otros... - Carles Puyol y su pareja, Vane... | Deportes | EL MUNDO


olvidaba que argentina dice que cae por defecto



y el ibex sube


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Jul 2014)

La del vecino no llega a la habitación?, igual es mas fácil pirateársela.

O bien su casa es muy grande. O bien sus paredes están a prueba de la próxima guerra nucelar 3000 puntos sp500.


----------



## bertok (29 Jul 2014)

Que raro que nadie le haya dicho a la Sra Ajetreo que la solución a sus males es cambiar la cama de habitación ::::::


----------



## Crash (29 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> La del vecino no llega a la habitación?, igual es mas fácil pirateársela.
> 
> O bien su casa es muy grande. O bien sus paredes están a prueba de la próxima guerra nucelar 3000 puntos sp500.



Le ha gustado lo de los 3000 puntos ¿eh?

:rolleye:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Jul 2014)

Crash dijo:


> Le ha gustado lo de los 3000 puntos ¿eh?
> 
> :rolleye:



No reucerdo ahora si eran 300 o 3000, lo mismo da que me da lo mismo. La cuestión era que exagerar sigue vendiendo bien.


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No reucerdo ahora si eran 300 o 3000, lo mismo da que me da lo mismo. La cuestión era que exagerar sigue vendiendo bien.



Ya sabia yo que lo de los 30 cm como requisito de admision en el foro tenia jato encerrado...ienso:

Que barbaro lo de anarrosa,la subida mas bestia que ha tenido durante mi tiempo de accionista...y justo en visperas de un ataque nuclear.Me puedo ir tranquilo al otro barrio ya ::


----------



## ane agurain (29 Jul 2014)

Partido del mundial en bilbao

*5 de Septiembre
Ucrania-EEUU*

como vengan ese día "autoridades a ver el espectaculo", creo que me voy de la ciudad unos días, con mi "termo" marca nucelar, por si alguien intenta un Litvinenko masivo 




supongo que ahora este mensaje que tiene EEUU-Bilbao-Ucrania-Litvinenko será rastreado


----------



## Crash (29 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No reucerdo ahora si eran 300 o 3000, lo mismo da que me da lo mismo. La cuestión era que exagerar sigue vendiendo bien.



Hace poco leí este artículo.

1992 Says Don't Assume Stocks Are Doomed With Slow Growth | Chris Ciovacco | Safehaven.com

Y no me parece exagerado. Sí, soy bajista, pero no adivino. :cook:


----------



## egarenc (29 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> bueno, tenemos misilazos en ucrania, guerra termonuclear, el amado lidl amenaza la casa blanca, vuelven obregon y moreno, el pujol trincando todo y al otro pujol haciendo "yoga en pareja"
> El relax de Puyol y otros... - Carles Puyol y su pareja, Vane... | Deportes | EL MUNDO
> 
> 
> ...



he vendido mis derechos del San para ver si mañana lo de Argentina tiene alguna repercusión y pega el bajón. Ya ves, vivo al limite.:rolleye:


----------



## ane agurain (29 Jul 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> he vendido mis derechos del San para ver si mañana lo de Argentina tiene alguna repercusión y pega el bajón. Ya ves, vivo al limite.:rolleye:



http://www.trabajarporelmundo.org/w...ctorio-de-empresas-españolas-en-Argentina.pdf

¿Qué empresas españolas tienen negocios en Argentina? - elEconomista.es


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Jul 2014)

Crash dijo:


> Hace poco leí este artículo.
> 
> 1992 Says Don't Assume Stocks Are Doomed With Slow Growth | Chris Ciovacco | Safehaven.com
> 
> Y no me parece exagerado. Sí, soy bajista, pero no adivino. :cook:



Pues no estaría mal "volver" a 1992. Coby fue muy grande.


----------



## egarenc (29 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> http://www.trabajarporelmundo.org/w...ctorio-de-empresas-españolas-en-Argentina.pdf
> 
> ¿Qué empresas españolas tienen negocios en Argentina? - elEconomista.es



:::::: pues Mapfre o Timofonica


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pues no estaría mal "volver" a 1992. Coby fue muy grande.



Y yo era el terror de las nenas....:Baile: :Baile:


----------



## Robopoli (29 Jul 2014)

No vamos a tener default argentino. Mis acciones argentinas (si ya ya : acaban de pegar un pepinazo al alza y eso es porque algo saben las manos fueltecitas.


----------



## jopitxujo (29 Jul 2014)

Pues las carboneras andan animadas. A última hora han metido algo de volumen, no es que sea algo realmente destacable pero iremos viendo.


----------



## gamba (29 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> TrackR
> 
> Será una opción cuando hayan vendido unos cuantos millones de unidades...



Un poco piramidal esto, no?

https://phonehalo.zendesk.com/hc/communities/public/questions/201871518-Scam


----------



## jayco (29 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y yo era el terror de las nenas....:Baile: :Baile:



Por que salían corriendo? :Baile: :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Jul 2014)

jayco dijo:


> Por que salían corriendo? :Baile: :Baile:



También ::


----------



## aitor33 (29 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> También ::



:XX::XX::XX: Fantasma!!!!


----------



## Robopoli (29 Jul 2014)

Coño twitter...
+30% en after hours después de sacar resultados.
Ese negocio si que no lo entiendo...


----------



## aitor33 (29 Jul 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Coño twitter...
> +30% en after hours después de sacar resultados.
> Ese negocio si que no lo entiendo...



que se lo pregunten a Podemos :: vaya subida que lleva en el after sí señor:8:


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Jul 2014)

Pedazo de peponian

Twitter bate previsiones y multiplica por dos sus ingresos - elEconomista.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Jul 2014)

aitor33 dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX: Fantasma!!!!



Cuán fácil se calumnia por la red!
Morirás entre terribles sufrimientos
tu pellejo arrastrado por los vientos
le reto a duelo, si atrevese vuesa merced.

Puede elegir el arma:
espada, garrote o puñal.
Dolérale hasta el karma
júrole, lo pasara mal.

Retráctese de lo dicho,
tenga aprecio por su vida,
no se haga de gusano comida
yo, con las nenas, era un bicho.


----------



## creative (29 Jul 2014)

Viendo el futuro corte de gas a Europa, quizas toque meter perras a alguna renovable por el tema energetico.


----------



## bertok (29 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Como los rusos se vean más acorralados, los visillos mejor de plomo y latunes en la despensa. Yo tengo mi equipo NBQ ready.
> 
> PD en algo nos tenemos que entretener mientras esto cae, semos hombres, recuerde



Estamos preparados 8:8:8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Jul 2014)

La última por hoy...

Poooooooooonzi!!!!

*[Rufus esa o como se llame]*


----------



## Algas (29 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> probabilidad alta de gap a la baja para mañana



A lo mejor no te equivocas::


----------



## aitor33 (29 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cuán fácil se calumnia por la red!
> Morirás entre terribles sufrimientos
> tu pellejo arrastrado por los vientos
> le reto a duelo, si atrevese vuesa merced.
> ...



Te creo, te creo. Pena que no se puede vivir del pasado, ahora confórmese con hacer una buena cartera que le aseguro que si lo consigue volverá a ser ese bicho al que se le peguen como una ladilla, la pena es que ya no será por sus armas ni dotes para la poesía y el ligue si no por el interés te busco Andrés.


----------



## Robopoli (29 Jul 2014)

aitor33 dijo:


> Te creo, te creo. Pena que no se puede vivir del pasado, ahora confórmese con hacer una buena cartera que le aseguro que si lo consigue volverá a ser ese bicho al que se le peguen como una ladilla, la pena es que ya no será por sus armas ni dotes para la poesía y el ligue si no por el interés te busco Andrés.



No tema. @Guybrush_Threepwood lucha como un granjero 
Monkey Island - Insult Swordfighting Game


----------



## pollastre (29 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]y9-8KvtfjZA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> "Make no mistake, this is a military escalation on this battlefield"
> 
> IBEX GoTo NaN





50 millas ?

payload de 2000 lbs ? 

Joder DONnie... a cualquier petardo de feria lo llaman "misil balístico" hoy en día.

Cuando empiecen a llover los Minuteman, que avisen que yo me bajo ::


----------



## Namreir (29 Jul 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> 50 millas ?
> 
> payload de 2000 lbs ?
> 
> ...



Si quieres bombardean moscu. Por ahora solo bombardean donetsk y lughansk que estan a eso, menosxde 50 millas.


----------



## ane agurain (29 Jul 2014)

50 millas llegamos a vitoria y garoña


----------



## Namreir (29 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> 50 millas llegamos a vitoria y garoña



Y hasta Santsnder y nyonyostia


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jul 2014)

Twitter registra 145 millones de dólares en pérdidas pese a duplicar sus ingresos | Economía | EL PAÍS
curioso el titular de el pais...



está subiendo un 30%



Fallece María Antonia Iglesias, la energía del periodismo | Sociedad | EL PAÍS


----------



## atman (30 Jul 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Cuando empiecen a llover los Minuteman, que avisen que yo me bajo ::



Pues mire que trato de ir cubriendo eventualidades. Pero lo de la nave endo/exoatmosférica me está costando. Creo que es cosa de la junta de la trocola...

Recuerden que la función periodística hace tiempo que dejó de ser informar, y mucho menos contar cosas incomodas. El periodista es un vendedor y punto.


http://es.gizmodo.com/esta-llama-en-gravedad-cero-podria-reinventar-el-motor-1612698058


----------



## Namreir (30 Jul 2014)

Ya han destruido la capacidad de producir electricidad y agua potable de gaza, posiblemente ni siquiera haya suficiente agua dulce no potable.


----------



## Chila (30 Jul 2014)

El zulo es pequeño doña Ajetreo...
Del mundo, la situacion geopolitica empeora y a marchas forzadas. Yo era optimista, hoy no.lo soy tanto.


----------



## atman (30 Jul 2014)

Ajetreo....

Aumentamos la cobertura Wi-Fi con el Range Extender de Belkin

Aumentamos la cobertura Wi-Fi con el Range Extender de Belkin - Engadget en español


----------



## FranR (30 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Ajetreo....
> 
> Aumentamos la cobertura Wi-Fi con el Range *Extender *de Belkin
> 
> Aumentamos la cobertura Wi-Fi con el Range Extender de Belkin - Engadget en español









Ajetreo hablaba de que llegara el wifi a su estancia, no que se la alargara para cuando llegara al dormitorio.


----------



## atman (30 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> 50 millas llegamos a vitoria y garoña



Veo que usted ha jugado a pelota con uno de bilbao...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Ajetreo hablaba de que llegara el wifi a su estancia, no que se la alargara para cuando llegara al dormitorio.



Lo iba a poner yo!!!!!! :::XX:


----------



## Namreir (30 Jul 2014)

Los mercados no dejaran de subir, por que no se puede hacer otra cosa, necesitan mantener los tipos de interes al 0%, y financiar el consumo a credito sin ingresos, y las inversiones en produccion de gas y petroleo sin capital. 

No creo que el SP sufra grandes caidas antes de tocar los 3.000, y no tardara mucho, quizas solo 18 meses.

Mas adelante llegara el colapso.

Nos enfrentamos a una brutal crisis energetica para el 2018/2020, si sobrevivimos para entonces.

Esta es la razon por la que me encanta tubacex:







Tubacex va camino de dejar de ser una empresa que hace productos de inversion, a fabricar bienes consumibles.

---------- Post added 30-jul-2014 at 01:14 ----------

Y buenisimos datos de tubacex: Baja el activo no corriente, sube el efectivo y los fondos propios y baja notablemente el endeudamiento financiero. Sube, y mucho, el margen de explotacion y bajan bastante los costes financieros.

Esperemos que no hagan locuras como endeudarse para comprar empresas.

---------- Post added 30-jul-2014 at 01:15 ----------

CNMV - Información financiera intermedia


----------



## Namreir (30 Jul 2014)

Lo que puede suceder en una hora:


----------



## Garrafón (30 Jul 2014)

Otra empresa humo que deja muchos pillados en el MAB, FacePhi, con todos los ingredientes tradicionales, falsos contratos, expectativas tipo Apple con beneficios de 8000 euros en 2013, reguladores que no quieren enterarse etc...

El MAB se ha creado para desplumar a pequeños y medianos inversores, no hay duda.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (30 Jul 2014)

*Almirall* logra un resultado neto de 19,1 millones en el primer semestre, un 8,5% más

*BBVA* ha obtenido un beneficio de 1.328 millones en la primera mitad del año, el 53,9% menos, debido a la ausencia de resultados extraordinarios. Descontando el efecto de las operaciones corporativas, las ganancias supondrían un aumento del 36,4%.

*Popular* reduce su beneficio el 25% pero baja la mora por segundo trimestre
Popular ganó 128,5 millones de euros en el primer semestre, el 24,6% menos que el año anterior. La morosidad baja 31 puntos básicos en el trimestre.

*Red Eléctrica Corporación* obtuvo un beneficio neto de 290 millones de euros en el primer semestre, cifra un 6,6% superior a la del mismo periodo de 2013, según ha informado este miércoles la compañía a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).

En beneficio de *Endesa *bajó un 31,3%, hasta los 765 millones
Endesa obtuvo un beneficio neto de 765 millones de euros en el primer semestre de este año, lo que supone una reducción del 31,3% respecto al mismo periodo del ejercicio anterior, según ha informado este miércoles la eléctrica.


----------



## Cetero (30 Jul 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> 50 millas ?
> 
> payload de 2000 lbs ?
> 
> ...



Muy petardo y muy cutre, pero...

¿su mesa de cristal (si todavía existe) aguantará las vibraciones si cae uno cerca? :XX:


----------



## ponzi (30 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La última por hoy...
> 
> Poooooooooonzi!!!!
> 
> *[Rufus esa o como se llame]*





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Poooooooonziiiii!!!!!
> 
> *[SEMAPA]*
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias pirata, por AT entiendo que la que mejor ves es Tessi pero hay que esperarse a que baje un 16%


https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/PAR/TES-Tessi/detalle-financiero

A nivel financiero es la mas barata de las tres por la caja que tienen

193 mill capitalizando 278 mill

Annual reports

El problema es que es la que menos entiendo


----------



## Xiux (30 Jul 2014)

Buen día desde Alemania, perdón desde Mallorca, Esprit sigue subiendo, mirar gráfico del.último mes. Lo Twitter es de traca y mira que estaba a 30$ hace nada y paso delante de nuestras narices


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

seguimos camino de los 9450 :rolleye:


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jul 2014)

joder la apertura de airbus y nhh


----------



## LCIRPM (30 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Lo que puede suceder en una hora:




:´´´´(

Y nosotros preocupados por tendencias, giros o niveles.


----------



## Namreir (30 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> seguimos camino de los 9450 :rolleye:



Ha sido hablar jato, y el unico que se mantiene en verder el ibex.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jul 2014)

mmmm Ponzi, mejor-mejor no se. Habrá que ver como llega (si sigue bajando) a la zona de la directriz alcista (en gris). Luego, _si_ la rompe a la baja _y_ llega al soporte tendríamos que ver que hace. _Si_ aguanta _podría_ dar un recorrido de un 18%. Pero esto ahora mismo es ATficción.

---------- Post added 30-jul-2014 at 09:29 ----------




LCIRPM dijo:


> :´´´´(
> 
> Y nosotros preocupados por tendencias, giros o niveles.



Eso es un horror.


----------



## Namreir (30 Jul 2014)

Y vocento un pasito mas cerca de la desaparicion 

Ventas descendentes, perdidas continuas, deudas, y ahora problemas de liquidez en caja.

CNMV - Información financiera intermedia

---------- Post added 30-jul-2014 at 09:33 ----------




LCIRPM dijo:


> :´´´´(
> 
> Y nosotros preocupados por tendencias, giros o niveles.



*E*l malo el La pu*T*in y las rus*A*s

---------- Post added 30-jul-2014 at 09:35 ----------

Y como servidor predijo ya estamos en deflacion.


----------



## FranR (30 Jul 2014)

Que alguien saque al coyote!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Que alguien saque al coyote!!!



At your orders sarasín de playa








hoyja, que está en green!!!! Le van a llamar magufo o algo así!!!!!


----------



## Namreir (30 Jul 2014)

Bertoooooookkkkkkkkkkkk

Esto no te lo puedes perder

[YOUTUBE]eOoonxL7EK0[/YOUTUBE]

Ha llegado el dia en que cada endeudadito hispanistano, cada mañana, mientras se toma las tostadas, descubre que su montoncito de deuda ha crecido, como por arte de magia.

Panga y mortadela es lujo, ahora rabanos y cardos.

Me es grato informarles que ya estamos en deflacion. Vienbenidos ha la nueba hepoka de pogsteridab l - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## Krim (30 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> At your orders sarasín de playa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El coyote siempre se caía desde lo más alto...es lo suyo 

EDIT: Se me olvidaba. GRACIAS, Jato, por los 30 pipos regalados con el "gap a la baja". Eres un MONSTRUO!


----------



## James Bond (30 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> joder la apertura de airbus y nhh



¿No habías vendido Airbus? Si es así vaya cagada, te las has quitado en el mejor momento, tanto paint y tanta línea... su sistema falla mas que una escopeta de feria :: no se lo tome a mal, pero quizá debería replanteárselo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jul 2014)

Ostras, tengo abierto el PRT ya que estuve echándole un hogo a lo que me pidió el OOM. Y me digo, voy a ver el SAN. MÁXIMOS HISTÓRICOS (descontando dividendos), compreeeeeeeen por españa cooooññño!!!!! ::


----------



## ghkghk (30 Jul 2014)

OHL en 29.1€

Me tienta. Digo yo que de lo de Qatar algo sacarán...

Aunque me gustaría más esperarlas en 27.5, que fue el inicio de la escalada este año.


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jul 2014)

esas natra 

::

+10% en 2 días


1,92 sería chocar con la directriz perdida


----------



## asador de manteca (30 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> esas natra
> 
> ::
> 
> ...



pírrico volumen


----------



## LCIRPM (30 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ostras, tengo abierto el PRT ya que estuve echándole un hogo a lo que me pidió el OOM. Y me digo, voy a ver el SAN. MÁXIMOS HISTÓRICOS (descontando dividendos), compreeeeeeeen por españa cooooññño!!!!! ::



ojo, "descontando dividendos" que han sido diluciones de valor "regalando" acciones con aumento de capital ....


¿Alguien sigue acciona? Fue la primera compañía en cotizar a 100 euros por acción, antes de la crisis, parece que incluso con el fracaso de las renovables y su inseguridad jurídica, no la va mal del todo (habrá que ver la ingeniería contable)

Acciona eleva un 42,9% su beneficio semestral, hasta 68 millones, por las ventas de activos - elEconomista.es


----------



## Namreir (30 Jul 2014)

No os animais a meteros en Tubacex?


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jul 2014)

asador de manteca dijo:


> pírrico volumen





pero 20 veces más que cualquier día a estas horas

Detenidos los dos autores de un fraude telefnico relacionado con el casting de 'Juego de Tronos' | Sevilla | EL MUNDO


----------



## Namreir (30 Jul 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ojo, "descontando dividendos" que han sido diluciones de valor "regalando" acciones con aumento de capital ....
> 
> 
> ¿Alguien sigue acciona? Fue la primera compañía en cotizar a 100 euros por acción, antes de la crisis, parece que incluso con el fracaso de las renovables y su inseguridad jurídica, no la va mal del todo (habrá que ver la ingeniería contable)
> ...



De las constructoras es, quizas, la que tiene mejor ratio de apalancamiento. El margen de explotacion es alto y la bajada de los costes de financiacion deberian disparar el beneficio. Yo estoy dentro.

CNMV - Información financiera intermedia

---------- Post added 30-jul-2014 at 10:31 ----------

Hay que admitir que esto solo lo puede conseguir el jato.



> DAX	9,642.50	9,653.63	9,681.50	9,613.30	-11.13	-0.12%	8:29:49
> FTSE 100	6,797.80	6,807.75	6,822.80	6,788.10	-9.95	-0.15%	8:29:59
> CAC 40	4,344.80	4,365.58	4,379.80	4,334.30	-20.78	-0.48%	8:29:49
> Euro Stoxx 50	3,184.00	3,188.52	3,201.00	3,177.00	-4.52	-0.14%	8:29:49
> ...


----------



## Galifrey (30 Jul 2014)

Vaya ostión le están dando a caf.

A viscofan también le están dando lo suyo.


----------



## mofeta (30 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> OHL en 29.1€
> 
> Me tienta. Digo yo que de lo de Qatar algo sacarán...
> 
> Aunque me gustaría más esperarlas en 27.5, que fue el inicio de la escalada este año.



Peligro grande. HCH y posibilidad de esos 27. Igual luego la sangre no llega al río si respeta 29.


----------



## ghkghk (30 Jul 2014)

mofeta dijo:


> Peligro grande. HCH y posibilidad de esos 27. Igual luego la sangre no llega al río si respeta 29.




Al final ya está en los 28.8.

Con la tontería, nos zampamos hoy más de la mitad del objetivo de bajada. En los 28.1X me lo plantearé seriamente.


----------



## docjones (30 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Bertoooooookkkkkkkkkkkk
> 
> Esto no te lo puedes perder
> 
> ...



La importancia del tocatejismo como forma de vida...


----------



## Durmiente (30 Jul 2014)

Creo que le están arreando un poco a BME. 

Por supuesto, nos precipitamos unos cuantos al salir (demasiado rápido) y terminamos haciendo el famoso Topongo.

Pero ahora, con esta corrección, termina uno pensando que no estaba tan equivocado... que en lo único que falló es en el momento.

Ahora, si sigue cayendo un poco más, hay que irse planteando el volver a entrar (más abajo, por supuesto). Si no cayera más... a otra cosa, mariposa.


----------



## Topongo (30 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Creo que le están arreando un poco a BME.
> 
> Por supuesto, nos precipitamos unos cuantos al salir (demasiado rápido) y terminamos haciendo el famoso Topongo.
> 
> ...



Es que anda peligrosa la jodia... maldito mab... a vet so baja a 30 
Aunque en la otra cartera la tengo aun.
Al final lo dr ing como decia anus... de manera excepcional la devuelven pero que ellos funcionan asi en las ordenes limitadas, vamos es una orden a mercado a un ptecio mínimo no tienen la opción todos o ninguno...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## inversobres (30 Jul 2014)

Sesion identica a la de ayer y por los mismos niveles.

Veremos como acaba.

---------- Post added 30-jul-2014 at 11:34 ----------

Estan descontando nueva chicha del bce con los datos de inflacion. Ya huele a quemado.


----------



## Tio Masclet (30 Jul 2014)

Buenos días.
¿Ferrovial ha empezado la remontada?


----------



## javiorz (30 Jul 2014)

OHL si..OHL no...ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> No os animais a meteros en Tubacex?



Luego le miramos las tripas.


----------



## Krim (30 Jul 2014)

Me juego un corto en el IBEX, a la no ruptura del nivel. Wish me luck, moddafaqers.


----------



## Durmiente (30 Jul 2014)

Un día de estos, el menos pensado, esto se va a caer de pronto y sin frenos (va a hacer un Bertok).

Lo peor de todo es que, como bien dice nuestro célebre forero, un Bertok completo consiste en un palanganazo repentino SIN ESTRATEGIA DE SALIDA. Y eso ya son palabras mayores. 

Pero, mientras tanto....


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Un día de estos, el menos pensado, esto se va a caer de pronto y sin frenos (va a hacer un Bertok).
> 
> Lo peor de todo es que, como bien dice nuestro célebre forero, un Bertok completo consiste en un palanganazo repentino SIN ESTRATEGIA DE SALIDA. Y eso ya son palabras mayores.
> 
> Pero, mientras tanto....



no me acojone al personal ::::::

esas malvadas manos fuertes sólo quieren nuestro papel.

antes de venderlas las quemo ::::::


----------



## TenienteDan (30 Jul 2014)

Hoy hay dato de PIB usano a las 14:30. Agárrense esfínteres.


----------



## jopitxujo (30 Jul 2014)

Arcelor parece que quiere subir aunque ésta es capaz de cerrar en rojo.

---------- Post added 30-jul-2014 at 13:37 ----------

Ah! Comprenme unas Bankias que hay que romper el 1,50.


----------



## inversobres (30 Jul 2014)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Hoy hay dato de PIB usano a las 14:30. Agárrense esfínteres.



Antes de eso hay que tocar los 11k. Ya lo dije ayer. Luego le doramos al petardo.

Alla vamos. Como sigan asi adios al cabezon.


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2014)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Hoy hay dato de PIB usano a las 14:30. Agárrense esfínteres.



Es un dato realmente importante pero en primera instancia pueden publicar lo que se les ponga en el arco del triunfo. Luego llegarán las 2 revisiones de rigor

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-...s-closer-1-3-it-could-even-be-negative-number

*Gary Shilling: "Q2 GDP Was Closer To 1% Than To 3%. It Could Even Be A Negative Number"*

This week, in the aftermath of *the Q1 -2.9% GDP disaster, the biggest "non-recessionary" drop in 67 years which was blamed on harsh weather (because there have never been harsh winters in the past 67 years)*, we get the first glimpse of what Q2 GDP was in the US economy. *It is expected to print just shy of 3%*. *However, one person disagrees: Gary Shilling believes that not only will Q2 GDP be closer to 1% than to 3%, there is a fairly good chance it could be negative, which of course would mean that the US economy has officially entered a recession*.

The consensus of economists looks for second quarter real GDP growth, which will be released July 30, of 3% vs. the first quarter at annual rates. It believes the 2.9% drop in the first quarter was cold weather-driven, and a rebound in the second quarter is the prelude to 3%-plus growth in the second half of the year. As in the last several years, the herd is likely to be disappointed.

*Consumer spending is 69% of GDP and it barely grew in the quarter. According to monthly data, real consumer spending fell 0.2% in April and 0.1% in May. June’s numbers aren’t released yet, but based on the correlation with retail sales, which are available for June, real consumer outlays rose just 0.1%*. The jump in March from weak January and February gave consumer spending a higher starting point for the second quarter so we believe it rose 1.3% from the first quarter.

With the ongoing business cost-cutting and job growth focused on hamburger flippers, hotel desk clerks and other lowpaid jobs, real wage growth to support consumer spending has been absent. *Emphasis has also been on lower-paid part-time jobs. In June, they rose 1.1 million while full-timer positions dropped 708,000*.

Elsewhere, real federal as well as state and local spending probably continued their declining trends. Plant and equipment spending didn’t help much. Volatile durable goods shipments rose just 0.5% in the second quarter from the first at annual rates, and that’s before reductions for inflation.

*Residential construction was probably weak in the second quarter following declines in the fourth and first quarters*. The earlier recovery in housing was driven by rentals, not new homeowners who are suppressed by uncertain jobs, low credit scores, the lack of 20% downpayments, huge student loan debts and the knowledge that house prices can and did fall by one-third. New home sales, the sequel to recent new building, slid 8.1% in June from May and were off 3% in the second quarter from the first.

After declines in April and May in total private residential and nonresidential construction, June’s numbers, yet to be reported, would have to be the highest this year to keep the second quarter total from falling from the first quarter, before inflation reductions.

Net exports, the difference between U.S. exports and imports, were weak in April and May. Even with a $2 billion improvement in June, the quarterly total would knock $22 billion, or 0.5 percentage points, off annual real GDP in the second quarter. Note that the $70 billion drop in the first quarter cut real GDP by 1.5 percentage points.

*The big unknown, as usual, is inventory investment*. Since it’s the difference between sales and production, it’s highly volatile and notoriously subject to revisions. But barring a big jump in inventories, second quarter real GDP growth was probably a lot closer to 1% than 3%. It could even be a negative number.

A low second quarter real GDP number will kill the conviction that the first quarter drop was only an anomaly and it will spawn agonizing reappraisals for the rest of the year. It could put the Fed on hold at least into 2016 and be great for Treasury bonds. But for stocks, look out below!


----------



## elpatatero (30 Jul 2014)

El espiritu guano cayendo al 7% otro dia de furia.


----------



## Chila (30 Jul 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Buenos días.
> ¿Ferrovial ha empezado la remontada?



Dios le oiga...


----------



## hombre-mosca (30 Jul 2014)

A las buena de dioh con Ustedes:

Pues me paso un ratito para hacer balance de lo que sigo ...

Airbus: cochinas cochinas ... Me he quedado fuera, malas bichas (Iba a por los 42,00) y me han dejado fuera de la fiesta. Estoy muy "biello" para ir corriendo detras de cosas asi ... Pero paciencia ... si no ... pues no se entra . Observaciones: Las orders en 45,5 que se han "vaporizado" y en 45,00 esta mañana andaban con 110-600 titulos y muy pocos SL. Puede haber esperanza para mi.
Südzucker: siguen a su ritmillo. Han roto suelo (de nuevo con HCH) y curiosamente se van ofreciendo Discount-calls con strike a 12,00 pal año que viene. Viendo los cortos que hay las risas estan garantizadas.
E-ON: A su rollo, las miro un poquitin y siguen por ahi. Veremos en otoño.
ADVA: (mi chicharron favorito) entradita en 2,8x con poquiiiiisima carga, esto es eso, mi chicharron favorito. No me sigan que solo tengo tiritas para mi, ademas no cante la entrada en directo!!!!

Ayer estuvo entretenido los after del DAX, 60 Points se llevaron algunos a la cama (Nivel de stress bajo/medio -> medio, aunque esto ya lo ha dejado claro Mr. Minino). Cuidadito hoy que yo veo mucho movimiento.

Pasen un buen dia y los que tengan suerte buenas vacaciones.

PD: Corregido por mentiroso, que no fueron 80 sino 60. :Sorries:


----------



## Krim (30 Jul 2014)

El PIB Usano es weno o que??


----------



## plusvis (30 Jul 2014)

BREAKING
Economy in U.S. Grew 4% in Second Quarter vs. 3% Estimate

Nos vamos a los 3000 ::


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2014)

plusvis dijo:


> BREAKING
> Economy in U.S. Grew 4% in Second Quarter vs. 3% Estimate
> 
> Nos vamos a los 3000 ::



Pues sí que ha mejorado el tiempo ::::::


----------



## Krim (30 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Pues sí que ha mejorado el tiempo ::::::



Apúntale un owned *ANTOLÓGICO* a tu colega Gary Shilling.


----------



## hombre-mosca (30 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Pues sí que ha mejorado el tiempo ::::::



Pues si, entre tirarse desde un 22th o un 23th hace diferencia?. Sorries pero en SP los 40-50 points 2-3% solo tienen interes para los cortos, para largos Masterguano. R/R -> infinito.

Espero que Ud. y los otros cortieseperos lo cojan bien, pero esto es demasiado para mi....

Estoy de un optimista que me asusto :Eek:

*PD: Recuerde buenos datos QE -> 0 (zero).*


----------



## jayco (30 Jul 2014)

A ver si dan los datos desglosados y comparamos con otros indicadores para ver si nos la han metido doblada.


----------



## efecto_dragui (30 Jul 2014)

-2+4=2%, EEUU creciendo por debajo de su potencial por octavo año consecutivo, y aqui todo son algarabias...:ouch:


----------



## Papo de luz (30 Jul 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Pues si, entre tirarse desde un 22th o un 23th hace diferencia?. Sorries pero en SP los 40-50 points 2-3% solo tienen interes para los cortos, para largos Masterguano. R/R -> infinito.
> 
> Espero que Ud. y los otros cortieseperos lo cojan bien, pero esto es demasiado para mi....
> 
> ...



Y eso en qué planta queda?


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2014)

jayco dijo:


> A ver si dan los datos desglosados y comparamos con otros indicadores para ver si nos la han metido doblada.



PIB preliminar del segundo trimestre en EEUU sube 4% cuando se esperaba +3%- ¡Dejó de nevar!

Gastos del consumidor enormes del 2,5% desde el +1,2% anterior.

Inversiones de negocios +5,5%.

Deflactor del 2% cuando se esperaba +1,8%.

Exportaciones +9,5%, importaciones +11,7% mayor subida desde 2010.

Inventarios crecen 93.400 millones de dólares y solo esta partida añade 1,66 puntos de los 4 totales del dato general. Es la mayor aportación desde 2011.

Aunque los inventarios suman más de la cuenta, tenemos que quedan muy bien los gastos del consumidor, inversiones de negocios, gasto público, exportaciones, realmente es un dato compensado.

Por lo tanto muy buen dato para bolsas y dólar y malo para bonos, salvo que alguien se asuste y diga que así hay más posibilidades de que suban tipos antes de la cuenta por ser “demasiado” bueno. En principio se debería celebrar esta cifra.


Además olvidaba decir que el dato del trimestre anterior se revisa a mejor de -2,9% a -2,1%


----------



## Durmiente (30 Jul 2014)

Anda que se os puede dejar solos...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (30 Jul 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> A las buena de dioh con Ustedes:
> 
> Pues me paso un ratito para hacer balance de lo que sigo ...
> 
> ...



Entiendo que buscas los 12 para suedzucker?

Imtech, hoy ha roto la remontada y vuelve a caer un 8%


----------



## Krim (30 Jul 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Pues si, entre tirarse desde un *22th* o un *23th* hace diferencia?



¡BURRO! 
22*nd* o un 23*rd*

[/Orthographic_Taliban]


----------



## hombre-mosca (30 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Entiendo que buscas los 12 para suedzucker?
> 
> Imtech, hoy ha roto la remontada y vuelve a caer un 8%



Supongo que haran un mantenimiento por los 12 y muy poco, subida para hacer caja (los que juegen con derivados) y ruptura de 12, pero debil y poco tiempo, ahi mandaran de nuevo las acciones. y una buena acumulacion/bajada de precio medio puede costar tiempo. Aqui voy como fui con eon al principio 1 año metesacas y luego a la mochila.

PD: Pero siempre, siempre muy atento a los cortos/volumen/etc etc


----------



## Durmiente (30 Jul 2014)

Bueno pues esto puede cerrar perfectamente por encima de los 11.000 ...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300

---------- Post added 30-jul-2014 at 15:38 ----------

Parece mentira ...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## inversobres (30 Jul 2014)

Brutal inventada de los americanos, y nos quejamos de bocachocho.

Por encima de los 11K? pues si pero ya con cuidadin.

Los desgraciaos usanos estan a punto de petar y en ello se ve con las ganas de revolver mierda (guerras inventadas y ganas de conflictos por rusia).

Que buen espectaculo queda.


----------



## Durmiente (30 Jul 2014)

Desde luego que hay que tener cuidado. El gran Bertok esta a la vuelta de la esquina. ...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Namreir (30 Jul 2014)

PIB mericano, media del 0,25% ibtertrimestral en la primera mitad drl año. Ni trollear rn condiciones saben, que venga montoro, por dios.

---------- Post added 30-jul-2014 at 15:47 ----------

acojonantes los datos del deficit comercial usano.


----------



## Krim (30 Jul 2014)

Capaces son de obsequiarnos con un Reversal Super-Premium Trolling Edition...

EDIT: PREMIO


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jul 2014)

una pena almirall, que puse orden ayer noche. se ve que mucha gente leyó lo de bolsacanaria 

y una pena airbus tras echarme el otro día

---------- Post added 30-jul-2014 at 08:01 ----------




Krim dijo:


> Capaces son de obsequiarnos con un Reversal Super-Premium Trolling Edition...



se nos han escapado 500 puntos para arriba, menos mal que he seguido comprando cosas concretas, pero los gordos casi todos han ido up

---------- Post added 30-jul-2014 at 08:04 ----------

Hoy y mañana, el SP promete mucho


----------



## Namreir (30 Jul 2014)

Esta va a segyir alcista un buen tiempo mas.

Elbdeficit conercial americsno se ira en un par de años por encima del billon de dolares anual.

Mas adelante Dios proveera .......

....... de peces y hostias.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2014)

vamos coño :no: la logica de MV no quedara en entredicho otra vez :rolleye:

4 sesiones atacando la resistencia 10940 y no es capaz de cerrar por encima , pero llegar al 11k desactiva la figura tesnica que se estaba formando , parece que estan haciendo un lateral , quiza canal bajista quiza triangulo ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos coño :no: la logica de MV no quedara en entredicho otra vez :rolleye:
> 
> 4 sesiones atacando la resistencia 10940 y no es capaz de cerrar por encima , pero llegar al 11k desactiva la figura tesnica que se estaba formando , parece que estan haciendo un lateral , quiza canal bajista quiza triangulo ienso:



perdona, que he andado liado esta mañana.
Vas corto o largo?

Con Azkoyen, irías corto o largo? y con Tubos?


----------



## Durmiente (30 Jul 2014)

Vaya bajonazo de 50 puntos en el IBEX

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jul 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Vaya bajonazo de 50 puntos en el IBEX
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300



sp sp sp sp...


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2014)

el objetivo final son los 11566 , pero antes atacaremos la mm200 , preveo rallycito en dos tramos con rebote entre tramos en 10420 ienso:

---------- Post added 30-jul-2014 at 16:42 ----------

y preveo gap a la baja para mañana , no vaya a ser que justo el dia que no lo diga vaya y suceda :rolleye:


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jul 2014)

Igual es una burrada, pero por ichi, si pierde los 1968... igual mañana vemos los 1932


----------



## @@strom (30 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el objetivo final son los 11566 , pero antes atacaremos la mm200 , preveo rallycito en dos tramos con rebote entre tramos en 10420 ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-jul-2014 at 16:42 ----------
> 
> y preveo gap a la baja para mañana , no vaya a ser que justo el dia que no lo diga vaya y suceda :rolleye:



Jajajajajajaj, tremendo. Esto es un cortilargo y lo demás tonterias.
Es usté lo más grande que ha parido este hilo.

Pd. Mañana abrimos con gap.


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jul 2014)

@@strom dijo:


> Jajajajajajaj, tremendo. Esto es un cortilargo y lo demás tonterias.
> Es usté lo más grande que ha parido este hilo.
> 
> Pd. Mañana abrimos con gap.



igual mañana acierta eh! :8:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Igual es una burrada, pero por ichi, si pierde los 1968... igual mañana vemos los 1932



no le sobra razon , sin duda si hustec lo dice sera una burrada


----------



## IRobot (30 Jul 2014)

@@strom dijo:


> Jajajajajajaj, tremendo. Esto es un cortilargo y lo demás tonterias.
> Es usté lo más grande que ha parido este hilo.
> 
> Pd. Mañana abrimos con gap.



Si el famoso gato de Schrödinger podía estar vivo y muerto a la vez, no va a ser menos nuestro gran zahorí y no poder estar corto y largo a la vez... Respect!!


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (30 Jul 2014)

Ebola: Germany accepts infected patient for treatment

Ebola: Germany accepts infected patient for treatment - Telegraph


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jul 2014)

venga SP! que empezamos velita

---------- Post added 30-jul-2014 at 09:03 ----------

Hay miedo, porque el SP corrige un 0.2% y el ibex corrige un 1%

o que se sabe


----------



## LCIRPM (30 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> De las constructoras es, quizas, la que tiene mejor ratio de apalancamiento. El margen de explotacion es alto y la bajada de los costes de financiacion deberian disparar el beneficio. Yo estoy dentro.
> 
> CNMV - Información financiera intermedia
> 
> ...



Vaya ojo tenemos, ha sido sacar buenos resultados, y subir, anunciar que quieren sacar a bolsa parte del negocio, y pabajo.

https://es.finance.yahoo.com/noticias/acciona-encargar-sacar-bolsa-negocio-111228579.html

Pero aun así sigo dentro.


----------



## Krim (30 Jul 2014)

Y ni por estas conseguiremos que Ralph cierre en rojo...


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Y ni por estas conseguiremos que Ralph cierre en rojo...



pero mañana lo puede compensar con un gap a la baja


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jul 2014)

Los bonos argentinos se disparan ante la esperanza de un acuerdo de última hora que evite el default

---------- Post added 30-jul-2014 at 09:14 ----------

¡No sean tontos! El-Erian advierte el rally del Dólar no ha hecho más que empezar - Bolsamania.com


El escupitajo de Guinea Ecuatorial al ex presidente Zapatero - Bolsamania.com ::::

---------- Post added 30-jul-2014 at 09:23 ----------

EURONA lleva 1h subiendo un 14%


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo iba a poner yo!!!!!! :::XX:





bertok dijo:


> PIB preliminar del segundo trimestre en EEUU sube 4% cuando se esperaba +3%- ¡Dejó de nevar!
> 
> Gastos del consumidor enormes del 2,5% desde el +1,2% anterior.
> 
> ...



eso es a consumir más de lo que se exporta con una deúda infinita cuya posibilidad de pago es cero elevar el techo deúda no digan que no hace milagros .
por cierto este año hay elecciones usanas ? entonces sería muy previsible y aún mas el siguiente


----------



## Roninn (30 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero mañana lo puede compensar con un gap a la baja



Ostiaputa Merche, estaba con las defensas bajas y lo que me he reido con la tonteria esta.

Running Gag Cat FTW

Edit. Hablando de bolsa y tal, KO por debajo de 40 , algo huele a podrido en Dinamarca.


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2014)




----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (30 Jul 2014)

El que no responda bien un 80% fuera de burbuja.....

https://www.qzzr.co/quiz/conoces-las-meteduras-de-pata-de-los-politicos/share


----------



## Namreir (30 Jul 2014)

Ya le sacamos 1.345 puntos al DAX!!!!!


----------



## atman (30 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> El que no responda bien un 80% fuera de burbuja.....
> 
> https://www.qzzr.co/quiz/conoces-las-meteduras-de-pata-de-los-politicos/share



Pueees.... justo justo... 16/20 tal y como empecé pensé que sería peor... y alguna de chiripa ¿eh?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Jul 2014)

Buenas tardes,

lo usano en grafico...
https://twitter.com/ReutersGMF/status/494470648186806272/photo/1

---------- Post added 30-jul-2014 at 18:16 ----------

Y la manteca...
https://twitter.com/Callum_Thomas/status/493692277269614592/photo/1


----------



## egarenc (30 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> El que no responda bien un 80% fuera de burbuja.....
> 
> https://www.qzzr.co/quiz/conoces-las-meteduras-de-pata-de-los-politicos/share



65%, que no se diga que no soy sincero :rolleye:...pero me quedo, eh!!!!


----------



## Namreir (30 Jul 2014)

Yo un 70%

Joder que tropa!!!!!!


----------



## atman (30 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Yo un 70%
> 
> Joder que tropa!!!!!!



A ver... es que yo alguna creo que no la había oído nunca... te haces un poco a la idea de quien ha sido el interfecto... peroo...


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jul 2014)




----------



## Namreir (30 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> A ver... es que yo alguna creo que no la había oído nunca... te haces un poco a la idea de quien ha sido el interfecto... peroo...



LA tropa no sos vos ......

Rusia ha anunciado que nos sube el precio del gas.

---------- Post added 30-jul-2014 at 18:39 ----------

Putin ayudando a los europeos a luchar contra la deflacion.


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> LA tropa no sos vos ......
> 
> Rusia ha anunciado que nos sube el precio del gas.
> 
> ...



no solo el gas:


RUSSIA: New EU Sanctions Mean Higher Energy Prices Are Now Inevitable - Business Insider


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Jul 2014)

OT: Fui a ver una película el otro dia y apareció de la nada la musa verde del hilo, corriendo por la playa en bikini, solo eso merece la pena de toda la película. Bueno, también el coche del protagonista.


----------



## Namreir (30 Jul 2014)

Mejor, asi la salida de la deflacion sera mas consistente.


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> OT: Fui a ver una película el otro dia y apareció de la nada la musa verde del hilo, corriendo por la playa en bikini, solo eso merece la pena de toda la película. Bueno, también el coche del protagonista.










también en cámara lenta:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Jul 2014)

Añado para decir que el protagonista es un Jenaro a la americana, con pelo y tal, pero del mismo "arte binguero".


----------



## Tio Masclet (30 Jul 2014)

Confieso mi torpeza en cultura castuza: un 55%


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jul 2014)

Popular solicitará hasta 5.800 millones de euros en las subastas de liquidez del BCE - elEconomista.es


"Hemos decidido acudir a las próximas subastas del BCE y *solicitar la parte que nos corresponde*, unos 5.800 millones de euros, en las subastas planificadas en septiembre y diciembre"


::::::::


----------



## Namreir (30 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Popular solicitará hasta 5.800 millones de euros en las subastas de liquidez del BCE - elEconomista.es
> 
> 
> "Hemos decidido acudir a las próximas subastas del BCE y *solicitar la parte que nos corresponde*, unos 5.800 millones de euros, en las subastas planificadas en septiembre y diciembre"
> ...



Ahora que entramos en deflacion un 0,25% anual pueden ser unos intereses altisimos. ienso:

Mejor dejo la inversion para mañana, que saldra mas barato.


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jul 2014)

vamos a ver si rompemos los 1962 de una vez y abrimos la puerta para que entre "la fresca"...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jul 2014)

And the looser is....GT!!!!!!!!!!!!1


*You scored 45%*


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (30 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Popular solicitará hasta 5.800 millones de euros en las subastas de liquidez del BCE - elEconomista.es
> 
> 
> "Hemos decidido acudir a las próximas subastas del BCE y *solicitar la parte que nos corresponde*, unos 5.800 millones de euros, en las subastas planificadas en septiembre y diciembre"
> ...



Popular tocado y hundido...


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jul 2014)

Aqui tenemos al jato persiguiendo un gap:


----------



## tarrito (30 Jul 2014)

you scored 70%

mon for the win :


----------



## Misterio (30 Jul 2014)

Sabéis de algún foro que no este contaminado por los trolls que han invadido el general?, una cosa es discutir con gente sobre materia económica y otra ver como 4 hijo putas alientan a la gente que este de paso por aquí solo a leer a tirarse por el barranco creyendo lo de la recuperación.


----------



## jopitxujo (30 Jul 2014)

Misterio dijo:


> Sabéis de algún foro que no este contaminado por los trolls que han invadido el general?, una cosa es discutir con gente sobre materia económica y otra ver como 4 hijo putas alientan a la gente que este de paso por aquí solo a leer a tirarse por el barranco creyendo lo de la recuperación.



Déjeles, siempre hay gente que se tiene que sacrificar para salir del hoyo. Daños colaterales.


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2014)

Misterio dijo:


> Sabéis de algún foro que no este contaminado por los trolls que han invadido el general?, una cosa es discutir con gente sobre materia económica y otra ver como 4 hijo putas alientan a la gente que este de paso por aquí solo a leer a tirarse por el barranco creyendo lo de la recuperación.



no les entréis al trapo, sólo buscan polémica para generar visitas.

cada respuesta es más visitas y más ingresos.

los han sacado a todos al mismo tiempo para copar los hilos del principal, el business no debe ir demasiado bien.


----------



## atman (30 Jul 2014)

Misterio dijo:


> Sabéis de algún foro que no este contaminado por los trolls que han invadido el general?, una cosa es discutir con gente sobre materia económica y otra ver como 4 hijo putas alientan a la gente que este de paso por aquí solo a leer a tirarse por el barranco creyendo lo de la recuperación.



Transición estructural??


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jul 2014)

Anlisis tcnico Dow Jones - Nasdaq

Dow Jones

Mantenemos la estrategia planteada a lo largo de la semana pasada. Buscamos de nuevo una posición bajista en el Índice americano con precio de ejecución cercano al nivel de 17.060 puntos en caso de que la cotización se pueda aproximar de nuevo a esta zona. Buscamos esta entrada en este nivel porque la media exponencial aplicada al RSI de corto plazo continúa en terreno de sobrecompra. El nivel de stop loss vendría dado en el nivel de 17.100 con nivel de take profit sobre la zona de 16.000 puntos.

Alcista en caso de que pueda romper al alza el nivel de stop loss planteado.



Nasdaq

Estrategia bajista en el nivel de precios alrededor de 3980-4000 puntos (una entrada en un nivel de precios más elevado). Esperamos una corrección de corto plazo dado que el RSI en gráfico diario se encuentra ahora sobre el nivel de 84.03. Colocamos el nivel de stop loss sobre la cotización de los 4.020 puntos y un nivel de take profit sobre el nivel de 3.720 puntos.


Alcista en caso de romper al alza el nivel de 4.020 puntos.


----------



## jopitxujo (30 Jul 2014)

Hablando de bolsa hoy Arcelor subiendo un 2%. La gran esperanza que se anima un poco, a ver si tira hacia los 12 y los rompe que ya sería una señal de fuerza. Ya me tiene un poquito hasta los cojones.


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Transición estructural??



Transición estructural y CdC, nada me falta.


----------



## egarenc (30 Jul 2014)

sacado de otro hilo, me ha llamado la atención que no se nos podrá decir que no somos autocríticos, los que más de hecho.


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jul 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Hablando de bolsa hoy Arcelor subiendo un 2%. La gran esperanza que se anima un poco, a ver si tira hacia los 12 y los rompe que ya sería una señal de fuerza. Ya me tiene un poquito hasta los cojones.



esta semana tocaba romper el triángulo para arriba o para abajo...

parece, que rompe para arriba, peeeero, de momento está haciendo un pullback, para la gente que vaya más largo...


eso veo, vamos, a ver si lo cabalga mañana o pasado y abre la semana que viene por encima










parece que el SP quiere cerrar por encima de 1968 hoy


----------



## jopitxujo (30 Jul 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> sacado de otro hilo, me ha llamado la atención que no se nos podrá decir que no somos autocríticos, los que más de hecho.




Los únicos que se autosuspenden.:rolleye:

La peor nota es la de los griegos sobre los alemanes.


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jul 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> sacado de otro hilo, me ha llamado la atención que no se nos podrá decir que no somos autocríticos, los que más de hecho.



puedes ser justo tras el mundial 

coincide


----------



## jopitxujo (30 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Transición estructural y CdC, nada me falta.



Llevo tiempo queriendo saber... eso de CdC ¿qué cojones es?:


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Jul 2014)

menudo puff con la popeya


----------



## Namreir (30 Jul 2014)

El sistema judicial español es infinitamente mas corrupto que el sistema politico. Y en este no hay metodos de limpieza. España sigue anclada en la segunda mitad del siglo XIX.

---------- Post added 30-jul-2014 at 20:33 ----------

Perded toda esperanza. El futuro no existe. Solo es una enorme extension de miseria, desolacion y destruccion.


----------



## egarenc (30 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> puedes ser justo tras el mundial
> 
> coincide



Ane, te atreves a echarle unas lineas a MDF? thanks!


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jul 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> Ane, te atreves a echarle unas lineas a MDF? thanks!



madafacka? ::

me salí con el dividendo y un piquin.

hoy ha dicho que en sept otro dividendo



a día de hoy, por vigia-ichimoku y otros indicadores (mov.direcc. rsi...)... para mí, HOY, es bajista en diarios. vigilando 4,60-4,54

desde donde "puede" rebotar

vamos a esperar un par de días, yo al menos, a cierre de mes-semana y apertura


----------



## plusvis (30 Jul 2014)

Alguien con conocimiento en AT-T (análisis técnico-testicular) podría hacerse unas líneas sobre CAF? Hoy ha caído un 6% hasta los 321€ Y leí ayer que Ponzi decía que su valor estaba en unos 450€, lo cual no es moco de pavo. Me echa para atrás la supuesta jran corrección venidera pero también es cierto que esta va a su bola... Gracias a quien se anime


----------



## Namreir (30 Jul 2014)

CAF es buena empresa, pero ahora mismo no me gusta.


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2014)




----------



## ane agurain (30 Jul 2014)

Peligro en la bolsas europeas | Novatos Trading Club


Hoy quiero darle un repaso a los mercados contigo, y me gustaría señalarte como hay veces que el mercado te grita a la cara señales de peligro.

Esta es una de ellas. El mercado nos está gritando a la cara.

¿Puedes oírlo?


*Alemania en peligro*

No te dejes confundir por la directriz de tendencia alcista de largo plazo. Fíjate más bien en ese pequeño soporte punteado en la parte más alta del gráfico:





El índice alemán ha resbalado y acaba de caer bajo ese soporte (y, si quieres, está rompiendo la directriz, aunque a eso le doy menos valor, porque ni la ha roto claramente, ni le otorgo demasiada precisión a una raya que se marca con un apoyo que data de 2011) .

Dicho con otras palabras, el DAX acaba de hacer una falsa ruptura al alza. Un sí-pero-no, como a mi me gusta llamarlo.

Lo que da miedo de verdad es que esta falsa ruptura viene acompañada de una fortísima divergencia bajista de MACD semanal (¿La ves señalada con la flecha azul? Máximos crecientes en el precio que se corresponden con máximos menguantes en el indicador). El DAX no tiene fuerza. Está asmático perdido.







*Francia en peligro*







¿Te suena la foto?

Es como una fotocopia de la anterior. Pero con una ventaja: Este índice está aún más tocado.

Si te fijas en el indicador del medio (fuerza relativa), verás que Francia es un país que lleva desde finales de 2013 rindiendo menos que la media europea.

El precio ha perdido pie, exactamente igual que Alemania, pero el charco era más profundo y el agua le ha llegado hasta la rodilla.

Y, cómo no, ahí tienes una divergencia bajista similar en MACD semanal.

Falta fuelle. Falta vigor.

En las últimas semanas, Francia estaba dando el mayor número de opciones interesantes para aprovechar la debilidad latente del mercado. De hecho, una operación que todavía tengo abierta y que no está yendo mal es SGO (cortos).



Pero ahora, tenemos una nueva estrella:

*Italia en peligro*






Este índice me encantaba por su fuerza alcista hace cuestión de semanas, y ahora me encanta de nuevo por todo lo contrario:



¿Enumero, o ya no hace falta?

Falsa ruptura (mucho más marcada que las otras), fuerza relativa menguante a toda prisa (aunque ha remontado algo esta última semana) y divergencia bajista de MACD semanal (no tan radical como las otras).

Pero hay una cosa que me gusta mucho más que las demás: Está bajo resistencia muy relevante.

Si le echas un ojo al histórico completo, comprenderás por qué esta resistencia tiene muchas papeletas de devolver al índice a niveles más bajos. 
Es de las gordas:






En la práctica, esto se traduce en que Italia es el país europeo donde estoy encontrando más oportunidades estos días.

Por ponerte un ejemplo, estoy encima de STM, YOOX, GTK y FNC para cortos. (Ni que decir tiene que esto no son recomendaciones. Te estoy contando lo que yo hago).



Aunque menos peligro que en el resto. O al menos eso es lo que parece:
*España en peligro*








Ni la divergencia es tan drástica ni la fuerza relativa respecto a Europa es claramente meguante. De hecho, no es nada menguante.

Es cierto que se halla bajo resistencia clave (similar a la italiana), y eso manda. Aún así, este índice respira mejor que el resto.

Ya no es fuerte, está bloqueado por una fuerte barrera y su entorno no le acompaña, pero ya no es el enclenque del grupo como hace un tiempo.

Es más, en España tengo posiciones de medio plazo alcistas y últimamente he tenido que pasar la mayoría a Vigilancia Intensiva o incluso ir cerrándolas porque, salvo un par de honrosas excepciones (ENG y TRE), el resto han perdido todo su brío y no aspiro ya a sacarles ningún rendimiento efectivo.


¿Cómo operar en estos casos?

A corto plazo. Sin meterse en grandes apuestas de pretensiones faraónicas.

Vamos a disparos de francotirador, con su stop loss y con su objetivo. (Nada de pensar en dejar correr las ganancias indefinidamente, porque el mercado amenaza con espasmos violentos en ambos sentidos).

Razonablemente, apostaremos más por caídas que por subidas, aunque mi consejo es que no te cierres a nada. Opera lo que encuentres, lo que veas, lo que te guste y lo que tenga sentido para ti. Ten los ojos abiertos y entra en sintonía con el mercado.

A mi últimamente, me están funcionando mucho mejor los cortos que los largos; ambos a favor de tendencia, entrando en el retroceso. El mercado está muy calmado como para abrir posiciones a contracorriente ¡No hay tensión para ello!

Lo malo de operar en Europa es que los valores tienden a ser más pesados y menos espabilados que los americanos; así que sacarle jugo a las operaciones suele costar más porque los movimientos son más lentos y requieren de mayor capital para lograr la misma rentabilidad absoluta (lo que permite meterse en menos aventuras simultáneas).

Una cosa más:

Ten en cuenta que estamos mirando gráficos semanales. Los techos de mercado tardan meses en formarse, y que las divergencias se hayan forjado por completo no implica necesariamente un desplome mañana. Podría (o no) esperar perfectamente a que la actividad bursátil reanude su ritmo normal (cosa que sucede la última semana de agosto) o incluso algunas semanas más.

La señal en el índice ya la tienes; pero a ti te interesa operar valores con gráficos más claros, aprovechables y espabilados que el del propio índice. Hay unos valores que están igual que el índice ahora mismo, hay otros que ya dibujaron este giro hace semanas, y hay otros que lo harán dentro de un tiempo. Y a ti te interesa cazar a cada uno en su momento justo.

Nota importante: Por enemasunésima vez, quiero repetir que nada está garantizado en los mercados; e incluso una señal de amenaza tan llamativa como esta puede quedarse en agua de borrajas. Todo esto te vale para estar atento y tener un sesgo, pero no debes operar ciegamente por ello. Tus operaciones siempre tienen que tener sentido propio.


----------



## hombre-mosca (30 Jul 2014)

Doku muy interesante (DE) no me es conocida version en ingles.

[YOUTUBE]YoKr-uu75Qk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


>



a vigilar


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> a vigilar



mañana presenta datos Walter Energy y el día 6 de Agosto los presenta Alpha Natural resources


----------



## egarenc (30 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> madafacka? ::
> 
> me salí con el dividendo y un piquin.
> 
> ...



ya veo que tiene un soporte en 4,54...esperemos. Veo que el indicador de blai indica que todo este mes de Julio han estado entrando las manos fuertes.


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jul 2014)

bertok, lo tuyo y el carbon no es amor, "identificalo": ::::


----------



## tarrito (30 Jul 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Doku muy interesante (DE) no me es conocida version en ingles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




tiene buena pinta ... si alguien lo encuentra con subs en inglés me haría un favor ... yo y el merkeliano nein de nein :ouch:


----------



## jopitxujo (30 Jul 2014)

Hace un par de semanas entré en Bankia a 1,45. Después de unos paseitos por debajo de 1,40 parece que se acerca a los 1,50 mejorando el gráfico.
La idea era entrar en este banco símbolo de ineptitud-corrupción y todos los adjetivos que querais pensando en que no la dejarían caer tan facilmente, menos aun si tenemos en cuenta que hace pocos meses colocaron parte del banco entre amigos del mundo financiero a los que no querrán dejar mal tirando el precio. Entre amigotes que se rascan la espalda harán lo que sea para ganar pasta, a costa de la plebe como siempre.
Es solo una idea que expongo animado por la pequeña subida de estos últimos días :rolleye: que es una mierda pero a ver si no tiran el mercado y rompe la bajista para ir a buscar de nuevo los 1,60.


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jul 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Hace un par de semanas entré en Bankia a 1,45. Después de unos paseitos por debajo de 1,40 parece que se acerca a los 1,50 mejorando el gráfico.
> La idea era entrar en este banco símbolo de ineptitud-corrupción y todos los adjetivos que querais pensando en que no la dejarían caer tan facilmente, menos aun si tenemos en cuenta que hace pocos meses colocaron parte del banco entre amigos del mundo financiero a los que no querrán dejar mal tirando el precio. Entre amigotes que se rascan la espalda harán lo que sea para ganar pasta, a costa de la plebe como siempre.
> Es solo una idea que expongo animado por la pequeña subida de estos últimos días :rolleye: que es una mierda pero a ver si no tiran el mercado y rompe la bajista para ir a buscar de nuevo los 1,60.






semanales:







me daba que esta semana hacía max. (o la siguiente por el +-1) en el cutrefibo

a vigilar


----------



## jopitxujo (30 Jul 2014)

Buena chavales, aquí en el norte es practicamente viernes ya que mañana es festivo y hasta septiembre no vuelvo al curro, así que...


----------



## jayco (30 Jul 2014)

No es mala semana para examinar a fondo el PSI 20. Esta hecho una mierda y algo de valor se le puede sacar al medio plazo, lo del BES ha caido como un meteorito.


----------



## Xiux (30 Jul 2014)

Esto si que es una injusticia, donde está la libertad?

https://es.finance.yahoo.com/blogs/...unciar-reloj-ser-excesivamente-163559700.html

Antes que miles de anuncios chorrass ::::::


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Jul 2014)

Fue bonito..

Standard & Poor's declara la deuda Argentina en suspensión de pagos selectiva - elEconomista.es


----------



## Topongo (30 Jul 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Buena chavales, aquí en el norte es practicamente viernes ya que mañana es festivo y hasta septiembre no vuelvo al curro, así que...
> 
> [IMG]http://i.imgur.com/ZAuVUNx.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://i.imgur.com/zUGvAGS.jpg[/IMG]



Hoy le he comentado el hilo a topomga y me encuentro conesro que difícil de explicar... le he comentado lo de los viernes de boobs... pero claro... el viernes queda lejos...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jul 2014)

topongo, mañana es Sani, luego festivo, luego puente, luego boobs 


en el puente


----------



## IRobot (31 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Hoy le he comentado el hilo a topomga y me encuentro conesro que difícil de explicar... le he comentado lo de los viernes de boobs... pero claro... el viernes queda lejos...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Más jodido lo tuve yo que me pilló viendo un enlace a una "escort" que puso Bertok. Pregunta: ¿Quien es esa? Respuesta: Una escort. Pregunta: ¿Qué haces mirando eso? Respuesta: Nada, uno de los de la bolsa que ha colgado el enlace. Y me lanzó una mirada de esas que dan miedo y no dijo nada más. Todavía no tengo claro si se lo creyó o no y eso que era la pura verdad... :rolleye:


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

Hombre, también tiene otra lectura: a partir de ahora cuando me pillen viendo algo, diré que es algo del bertok y del foro 

aunque sea en la tele


----------



## Topongo (31 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> topongo, mañana es Sani, luego festivo, luego puente, luego boobs
> 
> 
> en el puente



ayer toco fiestas sani y hoy ya andamos de vacatas por pa cantabria vasca... kubata tras kubata. ..
Se lo ha tomado a risas. .. una vez que ha visto unos cuantos gráficos ::

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Namreir (31 Jul 2014)

A mi lo que me esta acojonando es esa mania del Ibex de marcarse verdes cuando el resto del continente esta en rojo. Esto no puede acabar bien.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> ayer toco fiestas sani y hoy ya andamos de vacatas por pa cantabria vasca... kubata tras kubata. ..
> Se lo ha tomado a risas. .. una vez que ha visto unos cuantos gráficos ::
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Saludos toponga!!

Su topongo es un buen chaval. Al menos no es de los tarados.

Igual coincidimos en alguna terraza en la plaza de elorrieta en el bar de carlos, en el osasuna, o en los de las casas americanas...

quién sabe.


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> ayer toco fiestas sani y hoy ya andamos de vacatas por pa cantabria vasca... kubata tras kubata. ..
> Se lo ha tomado a risas. .. una vez que ha visto unos cuantos gráficos ::
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Igual coincidimos... no en los cubatas sino en la Cantabria vasca.

Por cierto, ¿y yo como explico lo de las boobs? En mi caso es más preocupante...

---------- Post added 31-jul-2014 at 00:15 ----------

Ane yo voy bastante a la plaza Elorrieta. Tengo familia por ahí. 

Si veo una persona vestido mitad hombre/mitad mujer, sabré que eres tú.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Igual coincidimos... no en los cubatas sino en la Cantabria vasca.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿y yo como explico lo de las boobs? En mi caso es más preocupante...
> 
> ...



Si ves a una pareja de unos 35-45 con whiskycola y vodkalimón, con pintas un poco perroflautista, haz la seña de los canteros. ::


o invitales a otra


----------



## IRobot (31 Jul 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿y yo como explico lo de las boobs? En mi caso es más preocupante...



Siempre podría decir que estaba buscando una nueva leche para la niña y que Google la ha llevado a un enlace con "otros tipos de envases" que no eran los que buscaba...


----------



## Namreir (31 Jul 2014)

Yo ahora ando disfrutando de manzanillas, si no ya saben donde encontrarme, en la villa de SanFran disfrutando de un pincho de carrilleras con un buen vino.


----------



## Chila (31 Jul 2014)

Nadie bebe wiskycola ane...gintonic o eres una especie de alienigena.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Nadie bebe wiskycola ane...gintonic o eres una especie de alienigena.



cierto, bourbon cola


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Si ves a una pareja de unos 35-45 con whiskycola y vodkalimón, con pintas un poco perroflautista, haz la seña de los canteros. ::
> 
> 
> o invitales a otra



Gritaré "viva el guano" a ver si mira alguien


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Gritaré "viva el guano" a ver si mira alguien


----------



## Topongo (31 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Saludos toponga!!
> 
> Su topongo es un buen chaval. Al menos no es de los tarados.
> 
> ...



Lo mejor o peor es que habremos coincidido... nosotros de 30-35 habituales del olivo de los pedros y de todo bareto de sani pinta estándar... y a pecata pues por noj... andamos... igual hasta nos cococimos de jovenzuelos...


Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Lo mejor o peor es que habremos coincidido... nosotros de 30-35 habituales del olivo de los pedros y de todo bareto de sani pinta estándar... y a pecata pues por noj... andamos... igual hasta nos cococimos de jovenzuelos...
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



elpadrino y ya muy mal al garfanta, en noj.... también he ido más de 1 vez ::


----------



## Topongo (31 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


>



Pijo :: en levante arriba en el de al lado de la sad sani ponen uno gin dpm y por 4,5 rl segundo subiendo las escaleras. .. lonchafina a tope y con terraza. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Pijo :: en levante arriba en el de al lado de la sad sani ponen uno gin dpm y por 4,5 rl segundo subiendo las escaleras. .. lonchafina a tope y con terraza.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Bueno, Carlos invita muchas veces 

Venga, dejemos el hilo libre de alcohol, que mañana tenemos que guanear


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Lo mejor o peor es que habremos coincidido... nosotros de 30-35 habituales del olivo de los pedros y de todo bareto de sani pinta estándar... y a pecata pues por noj... andamos... igual hasta nos cococimos de jovenzuelos...
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Ahí, ahí andamos Topongo.
¡En playa o columpios me encontrarás!


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2014)

*Guanos días
*


----------



## Tono (31 Jul 2014)

Buenos días

*Santander gana 2.756 millones, el 22% más y bate previsiones*

Enhorabuena a los agraciados.

Hoy mariscada en el Grove por todo lo alto.:Baile:


----------



## amago45 (31 Jul 2014)

Buenos dias, Matilde y tal 

Telefónica - Sala de prensa - Portada de Sala de prensa - Telefónica alcanza un beneficio neto de 1.903 millones de euros en el primer semestre del año y confirma sus objetivos operativos y financieros para 2014


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (31 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> *Santander gana 2.756 millones, el 22% más y bate previsiones*
> 
> ...





amago45 dijo:


> Buenos dias, Matilde y tal
> 
> Telefónica - Sala de prensa - Portada de Sala de prensa - Telefónica alcanza un beneficio neto de 1.903 millones de euros en el primer semestre del año y confirma sus objetivos operativos y financieros para 2014



No todo serian buenas news:

Banco Espirito Santo anuncia pérdidas de 3.600 millones y ampliará capital


----------



## aitor33 (31 Jul 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> *Santander gana 2.756 millones, el 22% más y bate previsiones*
> 
> ...



Para otro día te recomiendo O tropezón en Cambados.


----------



## Muttley (31 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Pijo :: en levante arriba en el de al lado de la sad sani ponen uno gin dpm y por 4,5 rl segundo subiendo las escaleras. .. lonchafina a tope y con terraza.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Aunque no es lo creais, estoy tomando apuntes. Soy nuevo en el barrio y habrá que conocer el abc de la ciudad.
Si os aburrís y tal, me enviáis lista de recomendaciones por privado. ::


----------



## Tio Masclet (31 Jul 2014)

Buenos días.
Pese a las "buenas noticias" que estáis poniendo, parece que Ralph viene colorao.

---------- Post added 31-jul-2014 at 08:44 ----------

Otra más:
Enel ordeña a Endesa: megadividendo extra de 5.000 millones antes de la OPV - Noticias de Empresas


----------



## Muttley (31 Jul 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Pese a las "buenas noticias" que estáis poniendo, parece que Ralph viene colorao.
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-jul-2014 at 08:44 ----------
> ...



De largo, junto con Dinamia, el valor que más alegrias me está dando.
A la chita callando y con rumores permanentes de OPA de exclusion...sólido como una piedra.
Eso sí. No da gorrito.::


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

El beneficio neto de Grifols aumenta un 23% y se sitúa en 224,8 millones hasta junio


----------



## Tio Masclet (31 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> El beneficio neto de Grifols aumenta un 23% y se sitúa en 224,8 millones hasta junio



Parece que no han gustado esos resultados.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

viscofan

Los ingresos consolidados alcanzan los €387,9MM en 1S14 apoyados en
los volúmenes de envolturas y la división de alimentación vegetal.
El EBITDA acumulado a 1S14 crece hasta los €94,4MM, que incluye una mejora del margen EBITDA del +0,6 p.p. hasta 24,3%
El resultado neto se sitúa en los €50,9MM, un descenso del 5%
frente al año anterior.


Cementos:
http://www.cnmv.es/portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={c62566d3-c1b2-4c51-bec4-b6909c4c1802}


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2014)

guanos dias gacelishas 

no hay gap a la baja , la verdad es que no me lo esperaba inocho:


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

Grifols -6.66
es la señal



edito: -9%

y dax 9550...

un suporte para hoy pasa por 9490 +-


----------



## Tio Masclet (31 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Grifols -6.66
> es la señal



-7,91% señal más jrande.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2014)

amonoh bajistillas :Baile:

valio la pena aguantar en la resistencia 10940 :baba:


----------



## javiorz (31 Jul 2014)

Grifols 34.9 -11% Go go go


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Jul 2014)

Buenos dias,

y que me dicen del -10% de Adidas. Ya no se venden chandals?


----------



## Chila (31 Jul 2014)

¿tan malos son los resultados de grifols?


----------



## javiorz (31 Jul 2014)

33.32 que locura...8:


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2014)

hay ganas de vender en algunos valores como no se recordaba hace tiempo.

bueno, más que de vender, de hacer plusvalías.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

javiorz dijo:


> 09:36 parece que no actualiza en ing la cotizacion de grifols. Wtf



33,33 -15%


estará en subasta....


----------



## javiorz (31 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> 33,33 -15%



Has entrado?:fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2014)

gacelishas , salid ratitas :X


----------



## James Bond (31 Jul 2014)

Estoy por entrar en Grifols...


----------



## ghkghk (31 Jul 2014)

Aunque palme pasta, no puedo evitar adorar uno de esos días de buen guano estilo 2008 ó 2011... Aunque sólo sea en valores concretos.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

javiorz dijo:


> Has entrado?:fiufiu:



NO.

y eso que parece que rebota en el 23fibo ese desde su debut en bolsa ::


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2014)

Grifols


----------



## Topongo (31 Jul 2014)

Que salvajada lo de grf... dan ganas de meterle un tirito. 
No me acuerdo yo de muchos casos de 15 abajo en un valor del ibex

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## javiorz (31 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> NO.
> 
> y eso que parece que rebota en el 23fibo ese desde su debut en bolsa ::



Qué lastima, había puesto ordern limitada a 33.5 y la he pillado rebotando por pocos minutos y se me ha escapado.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Que salvajada lo de grf... dan ganas de meterle un tirito.
> No me acuerdo yo de muchos casos de 15 abajo en un valor del ibex
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



-9% ya "solo"


yo me voy a esperar, que no llevamos ni una hora y falta la segunda y tercera oleada ::


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2014)

esa resistencia 10940 , los cabrones la atacaron durante 5 sesiones contando esta , ahora tendremos guano en cantidades industriales :abajo:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (31 Jul 2014)

Buenas.

Hay mucho guano ahí fuera...


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Hay mucho guano ahí fuera...



y mucho troll :rolleye:

---------- Post added 31-jul-2014 at 10:02 ----------

ibex , vamos putita guanea  :Baile:


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> y que me dicen del -10% de Adidas. Ya no se venden chandals?



Las ventas siguen creciendo

http://www.rttnews.com/2360532/adidas-lowers-fy14-outlook-unveils-strategic-measures-quick-facts.aspx?type=bn

Es un tema de estimaciones, a raíz de los acontecimientos en Rusia los alemanes han preferido ser prudentes y bajar las previsiones de crecimiento a un dígito, ademas ya no van a abrir las tiendas que tenían pensadas.A mi me parece una forma de actuar prudente,de todas formas siempre lo han sido, su balance si sumamos los activos corrientes no tiene deuda.

Por debajo de 55 ya se estaría descontando el peor escenario posible. Yo creo que les esta pasando un poco como a coach, son negocios muy buenos que han estado creciendo a doble digito, lo malo es que cuando defraudan el mercado los tira a plomo


----------



## James Bond (31 Jul 2014)

Ibex a 12.000 para finales de año, he dicho.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

dax ya está en 9495
debería rebotar, algo al menos


----------



## Namreir (31 Jul 2014)

Que carniceria!!!!!!


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Buenos dias, Matilde y tal
> 
> Telefónica - Sala de prensa - Portada de Sala de prensa - Telefónica alcanza un beneficio neto de 1.903 millones de euros en el primer semestre del año y confirma sus objetivos operativos y financieros para 2014



Están superando su plan de reestructuración de deuda, por debajo de 12 es para entrar con todo lo gordo a 3-5 años vista


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Que carniceria!!!!!!



apenas están tocando las acciones del putibex salvo Grifols, Sacyr e Indra.

esto no es guano ni es ná, todavía.

Sólo falta el efecto contagio y que la estampida sea generalizada


----------



## Namreir (31 Jul 2014)

Argentina en dafault, Bengasi en manos de los islamistas, misiles balisticos en ucrania, y obama pidiendo pasta para mandar un par de divisiones a la frontera rusa.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (31 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Argentina en dafault, Bengasi en manos de los islamistas, misiles balisticos en ucrania, y obama pidiendo pasta para mandar un par de divisiones a la frontera rusa.



..cienes de veces...


----------



## Tono (31 Jul 2014)

Son unos maestros.

margin calls everywhere. :rolleye:

gato gapero eres increíble. 

grifols, la explicación clarísima por fundamentales. 

suerte, sean buenos y no descarten reversal hoy en muchos valores 

Playita y mariscada, tengo mucho que celebrar. :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Argentina en dafault, Bengasi en manos de los islamistas, misiles balisticos en ucrania, y obama pidiendo pasta para mandar un par de divisiones a la frontera rusa.



se levantara nacion contra nacion


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2014)

Superinteresante

[YOUTUBE]aPZ6gKNFi-c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Namreir (31 Jul 2014)

Jato, hoy me quito el sombrero, la has clavado


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Superinteresante
> 
> [YOUTUBE]aPZ6gKNFi-c[/YOUTUBE]




mentira , ojala pandoro no te de stay cabron :ouch:



Namreir dijo:


> Jato, hoy me quito el sombrero, la has clavado



los 10940 son resistencia , solo habia que cargar cortos ahi y aguantar :o


----------



## ghkghk (31 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Las ventas siguen creciendo
> 
> Adidas Lowers FY14 Outlook; Unveils Strategic Measures - Quick Facts
> 
> ...





El mercado no se ha enterado que el James ese vende 3.000 camisetas por minuto según el Madrid. En los resultados del tercer trimestre se reflejará...

Adidas con la broma ha perdido el 33% desde enero. Y eso que Alemania ha ganado la final del muldial jugando contra Argentina (ambas Adidas). Si la final llega a ser un Inglaterra-Brasil o un Francia-Holanda... y la tenemos en 40 euros.

Pero aquí está mi equipo para arreglar esto:







Adidas en 100€ antes de final de año.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Jul 2014)

esto parece ya rankia con tanto forofismo:

San 2007







San 2014








Capitaliza un 4.5% más approx ganando un 39% menos, con una morosidad más de 6 veces superior







Cuando venga pandoro habrá quien se pregunte: ¿Y a este quien lo ha invitado? :: :: ::


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

parece que los resultados de PSG tampoco han sido todo lo esperado




PONZI: ya está el balance de BDL en cnmv, parecen muy buenos numeros a priori, y el inmo que aumenta ?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Superinteresante
> 
> [YOUTUBE]aPZ6gKNFi-c[/YOUTUBE]



Este no es pipiolín que se zumba Cristinita?

Una hora hablando el tío este? Eso no hay quien lo aguante!!!! ::


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Este no es pipiolín que se zumba Cristinita?



pero ese no era garzón? ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pero ese no era garzón? ::



Es muy viciosa, lo dicen los wikilish esos.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> esto parece ya rankia con tanto forofismo:
> 
> San 2007
> 
> ...







BERTOK!! sal de ese cuerpo!! ::::


----------



## mpbk (31 Jul 2014)

buenos guanosos dias.

en resistencia no se compra nada.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> BERTOK!! sal de ese cuerpo!! ::::



bertok salga del cuerpo de gaybrush :ouch:


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> BERTOK!! sal de ese cuerpo!! ::::



La banca está muy mal, eso lo sabe todo el mundo.

BES ha tenido que aflorar pérdidas en balance de periodos anteriores.

Todos los bancos españoles, medianos y grandes, tienen un pufo tremendo que se tapa por los motivos que todos sabemos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> La banca está muy mal, eso lo sabe todo el mundo.
> 
> BES ha tenido que aflorar pérdidas en balance de periodos anteriores.
> 
> Todos los bancos españoles, medianos y grandes, tienen un pufo tremendo que se tapa por los motivos que todos sabemos.



Es que la NEP es _hinparavle_, queramos nosotros o no.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es que la NEP es _hinparavle_, queramos nosotros o no.



ahora mismo creo que la NEP esta experimentando un stay , pero si luego sera imparable :Aplauso:



















pero pabajo


----------



## James Bond (31 Jul 2014)

Sinceramente esto ni es guano ni es nada, final de mes y recogida de beneficios, además con Agosto a la vuelta de la esquina. No se que esperaban ustedes.

En Agosto se puede caer esto hasta los 10400-10500 y después vuelta a la normalidad con 5 o 6 meses de subida hasta los 12.000.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

mirando koncorde ahora mismo en RT (gracias quién ya sabe  )

Manos fuerte venden en muchos valores pesados.


Agosto va a ser mmmmuuuuuuuuy largo


----------



## Durmiente (31 Jul 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Sinceramente esto ni es guano ni es nada, final de mes y recogida de beneficios, además con Agosto a la vuelta de la esquina. No se que esperaban ustedes.
> 
> En Agosto se puede caer esto hasta los 10400-10500 y después vuelta a la normalidad con 5 o 6 meses de subida hasta los 12.000.



También podría quedarse en esos niveles de 10400 - 10500 el tiempo que le de la gana...

(Suponiendo que esto no sea el principio de un guano en condiciones...)


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Sinceramente esto ni es guano ni es nada, final de mes y recogida de beneficios, además con Agosto a la vuelta de la esquina. No se que esperaban ustedes.
> 
> En Agosto se puede caer esto hasta los 10400-10500 y después vuelta a la normalidad con 5 o 6 meses de subida hasta los 12.000.



te vas a hartar de guano chaval :rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> El mercado no se ha enterado que el James ese vende 3.000 camisetas por minuto según el Madrid. En los resultados del tercer trimestre se reflejará...
> 
> Adidas con la broma ha perdido el 33% desde enero. Y eso que Alemania ha ganado la final del muldial jugando contra Argentina (ambas Adidas). Si la final llega a ser un Inglaterra-Brasil o un Francia-Holanda... y la tenemos en 40 euros.
> 
> ...



A Adidas le esta pasando lo mismo que a Coach, aunque en menor medida. son negocios muy buenos pero que en un momento concreto dejan de crecer. A determinados precios un pequeño % de la cartera (2%-3%) a 5 años vista no parece una mala idea,pero siempre teniendo en mente que algo puede salir mal.
Tienen balances sin deuda neta, son negocios que utilizan poco capex y que históricamente suelen crecer a doble dígito, eso si a mi no me gusta como estan malgastando su dinero con algunos equipos de futbol


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Sinceramente esto ni es guano ni es nada, final de mes y recogida de beneficios, además con Agosto a la vuelta de la esquina. No se que esperaban ustedes.
> 
> En Agosto se puede caer esto hasta los 10400-10500 y después vuelta a la normalidad con 5 o 6 meses de subida hasta los 12.000.



De 10700 a 10500 no es guano ni nada.

final de mes y recogida de beneficios, además con Septiembre a la vuelta de la esquina. No se que esperaban ustedes. ::

---------- Post added 31-jul-2014 at 02:48 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> A Adidas le esta pasando lo mismo que a Coach, aunque en menor medida. son negocios muy buenos pero que en un momento concreto dejan de crecer. A determinados precios un pequeño % de la cartera (2%-3%) a 5 años vista no parece una mala idea,pero siempre teniendo en mente que algo puede salir mal.
> Tienen balances sin deuda neta, son negocios que utilizan poco capex y que históricamente suelen crecer a doble dígito, eso si a mi no me gusta como estan *malgastando *su dinero con algunos equipos de futbol



Adidas revoluciona el fútbol: paga 940 millones por vestir al Manchester United | Empresas | Cinco Días

y hablando de fumbol:
La mujer de James Rodrguez, insultada en las redes sociales por su fsico - Chic





Allá va el DAX de nuevo!!!


----------



## sr.anus (31 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> esto parece ya rankia con tanto forofismo:
> 
> San 2007
> 
> ...




y er dividendo ?








Soltad ya, todo el papel que la rueda tiene que seguir girando. Esto ni es guano ni es na.....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Jul 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Sinceramente esto ni es guano ni es nada, final de mes y recogida de beneficios, además con Agosto a la vuelta de la esquina. No se que esperaban ustedes.
> 
> En Agosto se puede caer esto hasta los 10400-10500 y después vuelta a la normalidad con 5 o 6 meses de subida hasta los 12.000.



Un 2% de caída en un día es guano. Guano que puede ser pasajero, pero es guano.

La NEP de Maty Powah citada por JP Morgan, casi unos tres meses mas tarde que en el hilo. Purita NEP. 

Telefnica: "El negocio est comenzando a darse la vuelta"


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2014)




----------



## Topongo (31 Jul 2014)

Oigan aguanten esas fer que asi no se va uno a la playa tranquilo

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2014)

cerramos cortos 10900 en 10735 y abrimos largos con tres cullons


----------



## Topongo (31 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos cortos 10900 en 10735 y abrimos largos con tres cullons



A tomar por culo

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> parece que los resultados de PSG tampoco han sido todo lo esperado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Barón de Ley elevó su beneficio neto un 15% en el primer semestre, hasta 11,2 millones - Noticias Economía - INFORMATIVOS

No lo están haciendo mal.
La accion no esta barata sin embargo gracias a todo el dinero que tienen en bonos y letras el múltiplo es mucho mas bajo de lo que realmente refleja el per. Llevan 10 años usando la caja de forma einteligente asi que es de intuir que seguirán haciendo lo mismo. Tener 100 y pico mill para manejar a tu antojo por si sale alguna oportunidad no parece una mala idea


----------



## James Bond (31 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> te vas a hartar de guano chaval :rolleye:



Buah! de puta madre eso significa que voy a ganar pasta. 

Buen troll estas hecho, no se si hay alguien que te tome en serio pero el pobre que lo hubiera hecho estará ya viviendo debajo un puente.


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Un 2% de caída en un día es guano. Guano que puede ser pasajero, pero es guano.
> 
> La NEP de Maty Powah citada por JP Morgan, casi unos tres meses mas tarde que en el hilo. Purita NEP.
> 
> Telefnica: "El negocio est comenzando a darse la vuelta"



Asi es chinito, en toda Europa el negocio se esta dando la vuelta. Ademas tener 42000 mill de deuda no es lo mismo que casi 60000 mill


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> A tomar por culo
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



no diga palabrotas :o

---------- Post added 31-jul-2014 at 10:56 ----------




James Bond dijo:


> Buah! de puta madre eso significa que voy a ganar pasta.
> 
> Buen troll estas hecho, no se si hay alguien que te tome en serio pero el pobre que lo hubiera hecho estará ya viviendo debajo un puente.



usted tambien conoce al pobre , es majo no ? ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no diga palabrotas :o
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-jul-2014 at 10:56 ----------
> 
> ...



Estando el DAX a menos de un 1% de los 9400, última resistencia conocida, es usted cuando menos temerario, cual sardina.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Estando el DAX a menos de un 1% de los 9400, última resistencia conocida, es usted cuando menos temerario, cual sardina.



si entrase en dax seria temerario , pero no entrando en el ibex , la locomotora de europa


----------



## James Bond (31 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Un 2% de caída en un día es guano. Guano que puede ser pasajero, pero es guano.
> 
> La NEP de Maty Powah citada por JP Morgan, casi unos tres meses mas tarde que en el hilo. Purita NEP.
> 
> Telefnica: "El negocio est comenzando a darse la vuelta"



Bueno primero esperese a que acabe el día y luego ya veremos si cae un 2%.

Telefonica cuando arranque no parara hasta los 14 €, es muy posible que lo vea usted en unos meses.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Jul 2014)

OoM cuando puedas pega un vistazo rapido a DBK.

He entrado en VOW3 esta mañana a 175,4 es para seguir con interes a las dos la presentacion de resultados.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si entrase en dax seria temerario , pero no entrando en el ibex , la locomotora de europa



No se crea la NEP:







http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...84-2014-mayo-catastrofe-balanza-de-pagos.html


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2014)

hemos entrado largo en ibex confiando en el soporte del central de bollinger diario y el 50% fibonazi del tramo 10420-11k , parece que el ibex va a dibujar un doble techo en 11250-11300


----------



## Tio Masclet (31 Jul 2014)

¿Alguien ha entrado en alguna de las 2 perjudicadas: Adidas o Grifols?


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hemos entrado largo en ibex confiando en el soporte del central de bollinger diario y el 50% fibonazi del tramo 10420-11k , parece que el ibex va a dibujar un doble techo en 11250-11300









dax, a vuelapluma

9420 es un soporte interesante para operar, up o down, veremos

en mi cutrefibo, me daba mínimo esta semana (pero a vigilar, pq igual es -+1 la semana que viene)


----------



## James Bond (31 Jul 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha entrado en alguna de las 2 perjudicadas: Adidas o Grifols?



A mi me gusta Grifols pero voy a esperar a ver como evoluciona durante el mes de agosto. Al igual que CAF y Airbus. 

Las tres son buenas empresas y hay que seguirlas. 

CAF es muy posible que se vaya a los 270 € por lo que sería compra casi obligatoria. 

Airbus si vuelve sobre los 42 € igual.

Para el largo plazo serian unas entradas casi de libro.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> dax, a vuelapluma
> 
> 9420 es un soporte interesante para operar, up o down, veremos
> 
> en mi cutrefibo, me daba mínimo esta semana (pero a vigilar, pq igual es -+1 la semana que viene)



a mi el dax no me interesa , servidor solo invierte en indices nobles :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Jul 2014)

:: RELOADED


----------



## mpbk (31 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Un 2% de caída en un día es guano. Guano que puede ser pasajero, pero es guano.
> 
> La NEP de Maty Powah citada por JP Morgan, casi unos tres meses mas tarde que en el hilo. Purita NEP.
> 
> Telefnica: "El negocio est comenzando a darse la vuelta"



esta el pescado bastante vendido ya.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Jul 2014)

Cual es el book to bill actual de airbus?


----------



## ghkghk (31 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> OoM cuando puedas pega un vistazo rapido a DBK.
> 
> He entrado en VOW3 esta mañana a 175,4 es para seguir con interes a las dos la presentacion de resultados.




Buitre... Un 4% más barato que un servidor las lleva... 

A ver qué nos cuentan hoy.


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> OoM cuando puedas pega un vistazo rapido a DBK.
> 
> He entrado en VOW3 esta mañana a 175,4 es para seguir con interes a las dos la presentacion de resultados.



DBK es una caja negra que no se puede analizar, fíjate si sera complejo el banco que necesitan dos ceos. Se de primera mano que ni los que trabajan dentro saben realmente todo lo que tiene deutsche bank.


----------



## IRobot (31 Jul 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> A mi me gusta Grifols pero voy a esperar a ver como evoluciona durante el mes de agosto. Al igual que CAF y Airbus.
> 
> Las tres son buenas empresas y hay que seguirlas.
> 
> ...



Creo recordar que en el caso de Airbus la parte baja del canal pasaba por 40. Por ahí se podría intentar la entrada en caso de que llegase.

Caf las llevé el año pasado por debajo de 300 con buenos resultados. Si vuelven igual lo vuelvo a intentar. ienso:


----------



## ghkghk (31 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> DBK es una caja negra que no se puede analizar, fíjate si sera complejo el banco que necesitan dos ceos. Se de primera mano que ni los que trabajan dentro saben realmente todo lo que tiene deutsche bank.




¡¡Qué educado el "no me jodas que estamos en agosto" versión ponziana!!

:XX:


----------



## Krim (31 Jul 2014)

Jrande el Espíritu Santo, -50%!!

Eso sí, os tengo que decir que cuando pasé ayer por la oficina de Serrano...extrañamente no se habían llevado los carteles. Que raro, porque os juro que la otra vez sólo faltaba un letrero de neón que dijera "Lo vamos a desmontar todo".


----------



## mpbk (31 Jul 2014)

de grifols a principios de junio salio hasta el marinero desde alta mar.


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¡¡Qué educado el "no me jodas que estamos en agosto" versión ponziana!!
> 
> :XX:



Deutsche y Credit Suisse apuestan 2.500 millones en las hipotecas basura de CX - Noticias de Empresas

Es verdad , es imposible valorar al banco. Si la economía tira para arriba pues ganaran mucho dinero por el apalancamiento que tienen, ahora como algo falle por mínimo que sea empezaran a provisionar miles y miles de millones. 

Solo hace falta que una pluma se pose en un papel del deutsche para que pasen de -5000 mill a 5000 mill o a la inversa.
Si las cosas van bien esta claro que subirán porque están baratos,por todos los bonos, swaps y todo lo que hay dentro del balance que se pondrá en precio. Yo no jugaría esta carta , también es cierto que no creo que quiebren, sería volver a la edad media


----------



## Durmiente (31 Jul 2014)

Mantra de hoy: *"ESTO NI ES GUANO NI ES NÁ"*

Siguiente mantra: *"ESPERA, ESPERA, QUE YA SE DA LA VUELTA ... YA SUBE ..."* _(Próximamente en sus pantallas)_


----------



## mofeta (31 Jul 2014)

Una caidita. E imagino que habrá más porque esto ha subido y los animosos hablan del fin del mundo.


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2014)

Chinito 39,20 es lo que valen los recursos propios del DB, ese es el precio al que cotizarian si todo lo que tienen en el balance se pone a precio.

Bonos
Swaps
CDS
Hipotecas
...


DEUTSCHE BANK AG-REGISTERED (DBK:Xetra): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek

Apostar por DB es apostar porque toda la economía europea ira como un tiro.En el momento que Grecia,Portugal,España u otro banco no paguen pues ya estaremos hablando de mas provisiones y de precios mas bajos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Jul 2014)

Me ha gustado lo de caja negra de DBK, bueno ellos quieren ser el único banco de inversión importante de Europa. Lo decía porque mirándolo por encima algunos ratios son clavados a los de la banca americana allá por el finales de 2011. Yo que los bancos no los quiero ver ni en pintura, es una opción si se dieran las medidas extraordinarias de nuestro amigo Draghi. Bajo esa hipótesis un x2 es bastante plausible.

Honorable------http://www.4-traders.com/VOLKSWAGEN-AG-436737/news/Volkswagen--reports-solid-H1-2014-business-growth-despite-difficult-market-environment-18826053/


----------



## peponnieto (31 Jul 2014)

Os traigo amor


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Jul 2014)

Otro pipopazo pa la saca. Esta gente luego cotiza el banco a 25 y no fallan una. No entiendo na.


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Me ha gustado lo de caja negra de DBK, bueno ellos quieren ser el único banco de inversión importante de Europa. Lo decía porque mirándolo por encima algunos ratios son clavados a los de la banca americana allá por el finales de 2011. Yo que los bancos no los quiero ver ni en pintura, es una opción si se dieran las medidas extraordinarias de nuestro amigo Draghi. Bajo esa hipótesis un x2 es bastante plausible.
> 
> Honorable------http://www.4-traders.com/VOLKSWAGEN-AG-436737/news/Volkswagen--reports-solid-H1-2014-business-growth-despite-difficult-market-environment-18826053/



Justo así es, si Dragui se pone a comprar toda la porquería de la eurozona, el DB de golpe se iría a 39-40 eu, bueno o si nadie quiebra ni hace quitas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Jul 2014)

mofeta dijo:


> Una caidita. E imagino que habrá más porque esto ha subido y los animosos hablan del fin del mundo.



Registrado hace _ná_, todos los _posts_ en este _thread_ (CI de GT> 195)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Jul 2014)

Ya cuando este en casa, lo mirare a fondo. El apalancamiento financiero con menores provisiones le disparan a lo Bankinter.


----------



## mofeta (31 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Registrado hace _ná_, todos los _posts_ en este _thread_ (CI de GT> 195)



Gracias. Me acababa de tomar la medicación y estaba creativo. Veo que tú estás mejor.


----------



## atman (31 Jul 2014)

Conste que yo estoy calladito para no gafar la bajada ¿eh?

oh, vaya...


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2014)

atman dijo:


> Conste que yo estoy calladito para no gafar la bajada ¿eh?



y porque te callas :ouch: :o


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

PArece que vamos a esperar a USA en 95xx


----------



## IRobot (31 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y porque te callas :ouch: :o



Como hoy no aguante la directriz alcista de corto plazo le veo un mal futuro a sus largos... 

Encuentre las 7 diferencias:


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2014)

ni gota conocimiento señor roboto :rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2014)

Con la que esta cayendo galp están aguantando muy bien. Mas que Africa a mi lo que mas me preocupa es Brasil, Petrobras es un aliado con doble cara.
Por un lado han invertido mas de 100.000 mill $ en pozos a lo largo de la costa brasileña, por lo tanto es de suponer que después de agujerear medio brasil algo saquen, mi duda es si los brasileños no van a querer comer la oreja a sus compatriotas portuguese para que ellos también se endeuden por el bien común

Petrobras lucha por salir de mala racha y recuperar la confianza | Economía | EL PAÍS


Ya saben lo que dicen...dos que comparten colchón son de la misma condición o los amigos se parecen entre si

Los amigos se parecen genéticamente entre sí

el gen pepitil ya se ha visto en España que es muy contagioso


----------



## Chila (31 Jul 2014)

ferrovial tiene ahi el 16,20 y cada vez que lo ronda, ostion.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

hemos tocado los 10720

ya falta menos para los 10666


----------



## FranR (31 Jul 2014)

Paso a decir GUANOOOOOO y me voy. Más liado que la pata un romano, pero una velita colorá merece la visita.


----------



## Namreir (31 Jul 2014)

El bono se mantiene por debajo del 2,5%, esta corriente bajista no tiene futuro, y lo sabeis.

---------- Post added 31-jul-2014 at 12:29 ----------

Y somos mas solventes que los usanos y UKlandia!!!!!


----------



## Topongo (31 Jul 2014)

Chila dijo:


> ferrovial tiene ahi el 16,20 y cada vez que lo ronda, ostion.



Son máximos históricos. .. aun asi no se puede sacar mucha conclusión hoy con lo que cae en general. 
Sigo con mi vegetación playera....

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Namreir (31 Jul 2014)

El bono se va por debajo del 2% y el IBEX hasta los 12k.

---------- Post added 31-jul-2014 at 12:31 ----------

GUANO sin volatilidad no es guano


----------



## ghkghk (31 Jul 2014)

Estamos dentro de OHL. Un 10% casi regalado nos va a dar este agosto.


----------



## mpbk (31 Jul 2014)

pues se ha girado justo en resistencia el ibex......si quiere venir guano, ahora es el momento

por lo menos hasta 10000


----------



## Topongo (31 Jul 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Estamos dentro de OHL. Un 10% casi regalado nos va a dar este agosto.



También me lo había pensado pero me da pereza andar con cambio de cromos

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Roninn (31 Jul 2014)

Lo que me pica la curiosidad es que hara el Merval hoy. Ayer el indice argentino MERV subio un 6,95%.

En el ultimo año ha subido el hiodeputa un 166%.

¿Algun supercicuta me podria explicar como si llevase mechas la razon? ¿ Inflación salvaje?


----------



## Namreir (31 Jul 2014)

Roninn dijo:


> Lo que me pica la curiosidad es que hara el Merval hoy. Ayer el indice argentino MERV subio un 6,95%.
> 
> En el ultimo año ha subido el hiodeputa un 166%.
> 
> ¿Algun supercicuta me podria explicar como si llevase mechas la razon? ¿ Inflación salvaje?



Inflacon, y que la economia va objetivamente mejor. Y ademas se les ha pasado la mania de mantener 2 sistemas cabiarios y estan convergiendo el oficial al real.

---------- Post added 31-jul-2014 at 12:38 ----------

Te dejo un grafico para que veas el cambio de la politica monetaria







Al final el pipiolo quizas no sea tan imbecil como parece.

---------- Post added 31-jul-2014 at 13:20 ----------

Lo de argentina y los fondos buitres va a acabar mal.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

Segunda ola??


se la van a perder


----------



## javiorz (31 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Segunda ola??
> 
> 
> se la van a perder



Acabamos de tocar 10.717::


----------



## IpSe (31 Jul 2014)

nuevo minimo en los Futuros ibex 10701.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

javiorz dijo:


> Acabamos de tocar 10.717::



dax a mínimos del día 9454...

pero tiene pinta de que no va a parar ahí ::



ahora jazztel


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2014)

ha tocado la mm200 el eurostoxxx50 , solo digo eso :fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ha tocado la mm200 el eurostoxxx50 , solo digo eso :fiufiu:



a ver si vemos entre hoy y mañana los 193x en el SP


----------



## mpbk (31 Jul 2014)

largos dax y oil.

soy el mejor del foro por el momento, que el mercao me quite la razón

---------- Post added 31-jul-2014 at 14:01 ----------

a ver si rebota unm poco dax y cierro porque tiene pinta guano los mercados, el stox y el ibex ya hace semanas k aviso


----------



## peponnieto (31 Jul 2014)

Guanoooooo


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2014)

*Vaaaaaaaamos coño*


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

joder, venis 30min tarde, cuando ha cambiado la situacion x los usanos


----------



## TenienteDan (31 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> joder, venis 30min tarde, cuando ha cambiado la situacion x los usanos



Yo creo que queda un push hacia abajo cuando abran los usanos. Y entonces rebotarán.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> *Vaaaaaaaamos coño*



tus muelas chaval , ahora vamos a cerrar el gapsito 3279 del eurostoxxx50 :Baile:


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tus muelas chaval , ahora vamos a cerrar el gapsito 3279 del eurostoxxx50 :Baile:



pero tu sigues el eurostoxx? no decias que solo el ibex patrio no se qué motor de ferrari etc etc...


----------



## jayco (31 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Inflacon, y que la economia va objetivamente mejor. Y ademas se les ha pasado la mania de mantener 2 sistemas cabiarios y estan convergiendo el oficial al real.
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-jul-2014 at 12:38 ----------
> 
> ...



Mientras sigan con deficits para financiar la economía a la vez que caen sus reservas de dolares, van hacia la devaluación infinita.

Déficit fiscal argentino se estima alcanzará más del 4.5% del PBI en 2013 &mdash; MercoPress


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Yo creo que queda un push hacia abajo cuando abran los usanos. Y entonces rebotarán.



Si, yo creo que futuros 1957 por AT y para abajo


----------



## kalemania (31 Jul 2014)

No me hagais mucho caso, pero el EURUSD en mensuales augura guano de calidad....:


----------



## mpbk (31 Jul 2014)

ibex y dax rebote

dow le falta una ultima sacudida que europa aguantará............

todo controlado.


----------



## Topongo (31 Jul 2014)

Y pandorin? Nadie saca a pandorin? 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## plusvis (31 Jul 2014)

Es que va a ser sacarlo y ponerse a subir...
No saquen las botellas de cava aún.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

esto indica diver oculta: luego guano

edito, joer qué rápido ha hecho esta vela última!

---------- Post added 31-jul-2014 at 06:37 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Y pandorin? Nadie saca a pandorin?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



se están perdiendo las formas y el respeto :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2014)

vamos coño


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos coño



casi todos cumplen y superan previsiones



13:18

BMS
.-
EE.UU.: Occidental Petroleum BPA 2T: 1,79$; est.: 1,77$

13:17

BMS
.-
EE.UU.: Delphi Automotive BPA 2T: 1,42$; est.: 1,33$

13:15

BMS
.-
EE.UU.: Alkermes BPA 2T: 0,11$; est.: 0,14$

13:14

BMS
.-
EE.UU.: ConocoPhillips BPA 2T: 1,61$; est.: 1,61$

13:13

BMS
.-
EE.UU.: Teva Pharmaceuticalpublica BPA 2T: 1,23$; est.: 1,21$

13:13

BMS
.-
EE.UU.: Discovery Communications publica BPA 2T: 1,16$; est.: 0,96$

13:11

BMS
.-
EE.UU.: Colgate Palmolive publica BPA 2T: 0,73$; est.: 0,73$

13:11

BMS
.-
EE.UU.: Mosaic publica BPA 2T: 0,70$; est.: 0,74$

13:10

BMS
.-
EE.UU.: CME publica BPA 2T: 0,77$; est.: 0,75$

13:09

BMS
.-
EE.UU.: Avon Products publica BPA 2T: 0,20$; est.: 0,19$

13:08

BMS
.-
EE.UU.: Exelon publica BPA 2T: 0,51$; est.: 0,50$

13:08

BMS
.-
EE.UU.: PPL publica BPA 2T: 0,53$; est.: 0,45$

13:07

BMS
.-
EE.UU.: Legg Mason publica BPA 1TF: 0,91$; est.: 0,56$

Leer más: Bolsamania - La web de la bolsa y los mercados de valores - Bolsamania.com http://www.bolsamania.com/noticias-actualidad/ultimaHora.html#QlS0Gk2XhPlFNfAg

---------- Post added 31-jul-2014 at 06:54 ----------

y el DAX lo mismo, le toca ostia


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2014)

---------- Post added 31-jul-2014 at 13:25 ----------

Índices y metales, todo cayendo al mismo tiempo


----------



## Namreir (31 Jul 2014)

lo de argentina se puede cargar el sistema financiero internacional


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)




----------



## Topongo (31 Jul 2014)

Ya lo pongi yo cago en la leche , a ver si sale con el movil
Pandorada wapa a las fer hoy







Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Namreir (31 Jul 2014)

Big Guano coming,

---------- Post added 31-jul-2014 at 15:49 ----------

Todavia no somos conscirbtes de lasvrepercusiones del caso argentino, yo tampoco.

Una decision judicial implica ganancias del 3.000%. Y esto depende de lo que dicte una persona, o un grupo muy pequeño de personas.


----------



## jopitxujo (31 Jul 2014)

Tiene pinta de que en JC Penney el día puede ser interesante.:


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Big Guano coming,
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-jul-2014 at 15:49 ----------
> 
> ...



chaval el big guano llegara pero no esta hecho el guano para el deleite ....


----------



## hombre-mosca (31 Jul 2014)

Macumba (TM) saliendo de la choza .... ahora tiene que demostrarrrrrrrr ... o hace un guano-stop o mal mal vamos...

Pd: minino ... largo?

PD2: Mañana viernes y primero de mes. boobs e ideas


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> chaval el big guano llegara pero no esta hecho el guano para el deleite ....



se dice no esta hecha la miel para la boca del ... maestrito :rolleye:


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

Grupo Catalana Occidente aumenta un 9,4% su resultado atribuido,
hasta los 124,6 M€, y un 5,6% la facturación con 1.805,7M€


----------



## Topongo (31 Jul 2014)

Al final me tiran hoy mismo de fer...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2014)




----------



## Galifrey (31 Jul 2014)

Interesante lo bien que aguanta bme, se confirma topongada.

Las caf ya que están que bajen mas y asín promediamos con calidad ::

Iberdrola digna también, junto con enagás.

Ferrovial más tocada tal vez de lo que debería pero mejor que el índice.

Viscofan dando oportunidad de cargar más ::

Y lo de grifols pues duele, pero afortunadamente uno ya no es virgen y este pandoro es pandorito en comparación con el que se pasó por gowex.


Notas mentales dentro del máster del primer año bolsil:

Cuando las casas de apue... valoraciones revisen un precio al alza=vender
Cuando las casas de pu... valoraciones se olviden un tiempo de un valor=compra fuerte
Liquidez: siempre tenemos menos de la que querríamos, JAMÁS se pierde una oportunidad por esperar una semana para comprar.

Biba la NEP!


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

está emocionante el dax







Los 9420 aprox aguantan....


Lo malo es que aguanten hoy, fin de mes, y el SP se caiga, y nos comamos un jato mañana en la apertura ::


----------



## FranR (31 Jul 2014)

Estamos aguantando el nivel de los 1071x..... a partir de aquí sueltan otro tocho y podremos tocarnos. Ahora mismo, aunque no me guste decirlo, no se ha roto na

---------- Post added 31-jul-2014 at 16:10 ----------

Vvaaaaaaamooossssss!


----------



## Krim (31 Jul 2014)

Volumen irrisorio en carboneras pfff...un chicharro listo para ser meneado salvajemente en cuanto le den a un botóncito...

EDIT: Oído Jato.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2014)

vamos coño , martillaco y gap al alza para mañana


----------



## Topongo (31 Jul 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Interesante lo bien que aguanta bme, se confirma topongada.
> 
> Las caf ya que están que bajen mas y asín promediamos con calidad ::
> 
> ...



De acuerdo en todo menos en que las fer mejor que el índice? A no ser que se refiera al indice que usa pandoro, si es así, si , nos va de pmadre  ibex 2 abajo fer 3,2 abajo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mofeta (31 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> De acuerdo en todo menos en que las fer mejor que el índice? A no ser que se refiera al indice que usa pandoro, si es así, si , nos va de pmadre  ibex 2 abajo fer 3,2 abajo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Eso iba a decir. Un 3%. Tocar los 16. Parecer que ... y hacia abajo


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos coño , martillaco y gap al alza para mañana



pero no dices que nos vamos a tomar por culo?

te juro que lo he leido 2 veces al menos hoy

---------- Post added 31-jul-2014 at 08:30 ----------

pandorito y su padre pandoro se van de fiesta a Chamartín










Apple se deja un 1,63% con un gap bajista en la apertura en los $98,15


----------



## Durmiente (31 Jul 2014)

Esto ni ed guano ni es na

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

Se le podía conceder un filtrillo al dax hasta 9380 caso de ver en el SP los 193x ??


----------



## Namreir (31 Jul 2014)

Vendidas abengoas

Entro en mapfre

Mas que nada por una sensacion de vertigo

Josebakoldo se pondra contento el proximo año


----------



## FranR (31 Jul 2014)

Vamos a la conga final, parece que va intentar romper de nuevo...


Amos pandoro que no se diga!!!!


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Jul 2014)

imtech deja el ojal muy muy grande


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

600 paginas este mes... y porque se acaba


----------



## Galifrey (31 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> De acuerdo en todo menos en que las fer mejor que el índice? A no ser que se refiera al indice que usa pandoro, si es así, si , nos va de pmadre  ibex 2 abajo fer 3,2 abajo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk




Fallo mío, fallo mío, un pequeño lapsus siemprealcista entre tanta guanada.

Por otro lado tiene cojones que la que sube hoy (y ayer) es carbures...

P.D: no se si lo comenté, pero como curiosidad recordar una anecdotilla. Me hice a la vez que la cartera real una simulada en bolsia, con mayoría valores hispanistanís, un par de americanos y un par de alemanes. No la he tocado desde el septiembre pasado, la confeccioné absolutamente a boleo y bato a todos los índices ::


----------



## FranR (31 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> 600 paginas este mes... y porque se acaba



Estamos probando hasta donde llega el límite de post por hilo. Decían que con 4000 ya petaba


----------



## Mr. Blonde (31 Jul 2014)

Cayendo hasta la musa del hilo 









vaaaamos coño !!!


----------



## FranR (31 Jul 2014)

Estamos cogiendo carrerilla....610 próximo nivel


----------



## peponnieto (31 Jul 2014)

El ipc de europa cae una decima


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

dax9404
sp1946
ibex 10677


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Jul 2014)

Vamos Rafa!!


----------



## Misterio (31 Jul 2014)

> Intradía
> Estoy leyendo en Bespoke que el dato de PMI de Chicago, es el peor dato comparado con lo que se esperaba desde 2005, y el segundo peor desde 1998.



Pero el PIB preliminar ha sido del 4%, el windows creando escuela


----------



## mpbk (31 Jul 2014)

doble techo cumplido dow..hasta aqui lo facil.
cierro cortos.

---------- Post added 31-jul-2014 at 17:01 ----------

y largos ibex


----------



## peponnieto (31 Jul 2014)

El bes suspendido de cotizacion otra vez


----------



## Tio Masclet (31 Jul 2014)

No me caben más abrazos de Pandoro.
Me voy a la parafarmacia, que ya habrán abierto, a ver si les queda algún bidón de vaselina.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (31 Jul 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> imtech dejo el ojal muy muy grande



Hay que estar fuera de Imtech hasta que no aclaren que pasa con su restructuracion, si metes pasta en algún valor serio puedes palmar pasta en b&h durante un tiempo, en un chicharro puede desaparecer de un mes a otro.


----------



## FranR (31 Jul 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> No me caben más abrazos de Pandoro.
> Me voy a la parafarmacia, que ya habrán abierto, a ver si les queda algún bidón de vaselina.



Tenga aquí siempre tenemos reservas







8:


----------



## LCIRPM (31 Jul 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Interesante lo bien que aguanta bme, se confirma topongada.
> 
> Las caf ya que están que bajen mas y asín promediamos con calidad ::
> 
> ...



Pues voy a llevar la contraria, por darle la razón.
Dentro en CAF, podrán bajar más pero está en mi margen de precio. Espero no arrepentirme.

¿Han visto Prosegur? Según mi análisis NPI, tiene buena pinta: No rompe la bajista, la casta tiene miedo, cambian la ley, entró Bill Gates ...ienso:


----------



## Namreir (31 Jul 2014)

Todavia no somos conscientes de las repercusiones de la liada argentina. Y yo tampoco. Esto va a acabar muy mal.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

hoy me daba mínimo en ibex. mañana posible rebotín, y el martes más dolor anal


igual hemos visto lo peor ya hoy en el dax y rebota un poco?

---------- Post added 31-jul-2014 at 09:07 ----------




Tio Masclet dijo:


> No me caben más abrazos de Pandoro.
> Me voy a la parafarmacia, que ya habrán abierto, a ver si les queda algún bidón de vaselina.



Pues mire la vela de EBRO con gap de apertura bajista incluido ::


----------



## Namreir (31 Jul 2014)

Recordad que el IBEX esta practicamente quebrado y que los balances son una mierda y estan atestados de fondos de comercio, activos por impuestos diferidos, etc, etc

Si cae podria irse directamente a los infiernos y sin parada.


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Hay que estar fuera de Imtech hasta que no aclaren que pasa con su restructuracion, si metes pasta en algún valor serio puedes palmar pasta en b&h durante un tiempo, en un chicharro puede desaparecer de un mes a otro.



Royal Imtech está invalidada como inversión.

No te puedes fiar de sus gestores para el medio / largo plazo.

Para especular a corto es un chicharro infecto del que cuesta salir con 60.000 leuros.


----------



## Namreir (31 Jul 2014)

Esto puede que sea mas que un simple rebote a la baja.


----------



## Topongo (31 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Todavia no somos conscientes de las repercusiones de la liada argentina. Y yo tampoco. Esto va a acabar muy mal.



Comprando mapfres... ya se ve...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Misterio (31 Jul 2014)

Merval argentino

-646,15 (7,23%)


----------



## Namreir (31 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Comprando mapfres... ya se ve...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Jajaja, bueno, esperando un rebote, no llegara el madmax antes de navidades.


----------



## FranR (31 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hoy me daba mínimo en ibex. mañana posible rebotín, y el martes más dolor anal
> 
> 
> igual hemos visto lo peor ya hoy en el dax y rebota un poco?
> ...



Está la cosa jodida, tenemos que caer hasta siguiente nivel y quedarnos cerquita para que mañana veamos algo de verde...pero la semana que viene otro mínimo.

Tenía para esta semana a partir del miércoles empeoramiento de IF, pero no se ha relajado como para dar esperanzas.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Está la cosa jodida, tenemos que caer hasta siguiente nivel y quedarnos cerquita para que mañana veamos algo de verde...pero la semana que viene otro mínimo.
> 
> Tenía para esta semana a partir del miércoles empeoramiento de IF, pero no se ha relajado como para dar esperanzas.



veo que piensa igual. lo que no sé es los niveles, pero sí los días ::


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2014)

Quiero dejar mi agradecimiento público al malvado algo-esperculator del Pollo por clavarla en el SP.

+1.620 usd en 2 días , de buena gana te daba 100 bucks :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Dejó la jugada tanto en la CdC como en burbuja ::::

Deja el puto DAX y dedícate al SP, buen comienzo.


----------



## Namreir (31 Jul 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Comprando mapfres... ya se ve...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Cuando mapfre supere los 3,2 te los dedico :


----------



## Topongo (31 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Cuando mapfre supere los 3,2 te los dedico :



Yo es de las que tengo también en el punto de mira, dividenderas y per adecuado con sus riesgos también.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (31 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> veo que piensa igual. lo que no sé es los niveles, pero sí los días ::



10.610 y los días, como dije en el blog el domingo, a partir del miércoles de una tacada empeoraba el IF un 15%, lo chungo es que esta bajada no lo mejora, lo mantiene malamente.


----------



## LCIRPM (31 Jul 2014)

Lo estan pintando ustedes negro oscuro (Y eso que yo también creo que cuando esta burbuja estalle será peor que la anterior) pero, si con la 3ª guerra mundial gestándose, la economía USA a punto de que la quiten la droga, la tercera economía sudamericana en defol, un banco europeo el BES quebrado (Es el primero, creo porque otros, como las cajitas fueron nacionalizadas ¿no? ) .
Si con todo esto y mas cosas que se me olvidarán, esto no ha petado, tiene que pasar algo muy gordo para que empiece el big guano ¿O no?


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

SP 1942... cerca de los 193x 
ichimoku rules


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2014)

no pasa na , el soporte 10670 esta aguantando


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Quiero dejar mi agradecimiento público al malvado algo-esperculator del Pollo por clavarla en el SP.
> 
> +1.620 usd en 2 días , de buena gana te daba 100 bucks :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> ...



Dicen que pronto va a crear un chat y tal....


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2014)

mantenemos largos con tres cullons :no:


----------



## Se vende (31 Jul 2014)

Buena barrida han hecho en FCC de cara a la presentación de resultados de mañana.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2014)

grifols -13,5% seguro que el fueltecito lleva unas pocas :rolleye:


----------



## Namreir (31 Jul 2014)

Y el SP se ha enfandgado en la segunda guerra mundial.

---------- Post added 31-jul-2014 at 17:24 ----------

Sobre griffols hay alguna noticia?


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Y el SP se ha enfandgado en la segunda guerra mundial.
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-jul-2014 at 17:24 ----------
> 
> Sobre griffols hay alguna noticia?



por debajo de la parte baja de bollinger y mm50 , reversal muy probable es


----------



## Tio Masclet (31 Jul 2014)

Las ventas en BME, desde las 4.30, son significativas.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Y el SP se ha enfandgado en la segunda guerra mundial.
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-jul-2014 at 17:24 ----------
> 
> Sobre griffols hay alguna noticia?


----------



## peponnieto (31 Jul 2014)




----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2014)




----------



## Namreir (31 Jul 2014)

Sobre la balanza por cuenta corriente:

El gran problema es la balanza de rentas, y sin quitas y sin deflacion, dificilmente lo vamos a solucionar:

Enero-Mayo

Balanza comercial: -7.600
Balanza turismo: +11:000
Balanza resto servicios: +3.000
Balanza rentas: -11.000
Transferencias: -5.900

Sin la gigantes montaña de deuda creada por la burbuja inobiliaria españa podria seguir existiendo como pais.

Ahora tengo muchas dudas.

Quitas de la deuda ya!!!!!!

---------- Post added 31-jul-2014 at 17:37 ----------

Estados Unidos ha hecho default de su deuda en 1933 y 1971. Y con Bernake en 2009.

Ups, cada 38 años justos.



bertok dijo:


>


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

Aznar crea un centro de enseñanza universitaria que impartirá cursos de liderazgo - elEconomista.es


y otra cosa: España no gana el mundial:


----------



## jayco (31 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Y el SP se ha enfandgado en la segunda guerra mundial.
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-jul-2014 at 17:24 ----------
> 
> Sobre griffols hay alguna noticia?



Buenos resultados, pero muy por debajo de lo esperado. El precio lo descuenta todo... ::


----------



## LCIRPM (31 Jul 2014)

Penoso lo de la utilización política del deporte (sólo del que gana medallas, claro) Y si es marianononiano haciendose um cherfi, es pacagarlse.




bertok dijo:


>



Medallero olímpico del guano, Expain en el medio de la tabla.


----------



## jayco (31 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


>



Joder, casi todos los paises hispanos. Va a ser que es un tema cultural. ::


----------



## Mr. Blonde (31 Jul 2014)

El mejor de la sesión después de la pandorada es... 
.
.
.

OLE (+2,53%)

@ane hay alguna novedad?


----------



## LCIRPM (31 Jul 2014)

jayco dijo:


> Joder, casi todos los paises hispanos. Va a ser que es un tema cultural. ::



USA del sur, son los que tienen deudas con USA del norte.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> El mejor de la sesión después de la pandorada es...
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Yo he comprado estos dias atrás a 0,385. El riesgo era mínimo, perder un 1% por la opa. Pero si volvía a 0,425-0,43 es un 10%.

pero no lo he dicho, pq es un chicharro, y puedo estar invitando a la gente a cagarla y tal pascual... y repito, que nadie compre!! ::

6000 eurapios
creo que me puede salir más o menos bien


ahora. lo de ebro, que hijos de puta


----------



## egarenc (31 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


>



muy bueno, Bertok. Si no me equivoco, España y Portugal son los dos países de la lista que acumulan más años desde el último default.

Sobre Ibex, corrección sana...algunas Mapfre y Timofonicas a la saca (1/2 posi porsiaca).


----------



## Mr. Blonde (31 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo he comprado estos dias atrás a 0,385. El riesgo era mínimo, perder un 1% por la opa. Pero si volvía a 0,425-0,43 es un 10%.
> 
> pero no lo he dicho, pq es un chicharro, y puedo estar invitando a la gente a cagarla y tal pascual...
> 
> ...



Buen volumen en la sesión. Fidelity ha vuelto a aumentar su participación.


----------



## Krim (31 Jul 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Lo estan pintando ustedes negro oscuro (Y eso que yo también creo que cuando esta burbuja estalle será peor que la anterior) pero, si con la 3ª guerra mundial gestándose, la economía USA a punto de que la quiten la droga, la tercera economía sudamericana en defol, un banco europeo el BES quebrado (Es el primero, creo porque otros, como las cajitas fueron nacionalizadas ¿no? ) .
> Si con todo esto y mas cosas que se me olvidarán, esto no ha petado, tiene que pasar algo muy gordo para que empiece el big guano ¿O no?



Qué flipaos que sois <del>todos</del> algunos con la tercera guerra mundial, ultra-hiper-megaguano, las bajadas del 99,999994%, y el apocalipsis zombi. 

el SP lleva un 3% de bajada desde máximos históricos y ya estais polla en mano pensando en que de aquí a los 900, o algo así, me parto con vosotros...anda que no hay que desandar camino para llegar ahí. Eso sí, como Janus está pidiendo cuidado, pues nada, todos a babear. ¿Qué os creeis, que una corrección del 15% es un apocalipsis? En todo caso, primero corregiremos, y luego ya si eso vemos si en verdad nos vamos al cuerno o, como es mucho más probable, nos piramos más p'arriba. 

Y sí, ya sé que si empresas quebradas, que si deuda insostenible, corrupción a mansalva, patatín patatán. ¿Y? Eso lleva ahí 5 años, y no ha importado una mierda.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> Buen volumen en la sesión. Fidelity ha vuelto a aumentar su participación.



supera el 3%, dijeron ayer




Yo creo que los resultados van a ser buenos. Y la gente compra cara a ese dato. Y luego especulación por si se sube el precio de la OPA.

Junio:
Deoleo prevé una producción histórica de aceite de oliva


Julio:
La exportación de aceite de oliva se dispara un 83 % y camina hacia nuevo récord histórico | Asaja Sevilla



Repito: Hemos regalado una gran empresa al hijo de Aznar y los yanquis, y aquí nadie dice nada


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Jul 2014)

Se te ve tenso Krim, relax

Te refieres al apocalipsis sodomita, verdad?

Y el Apocalipsis Zombi es algo muy serio. Tienes ZAST?


----------



## Namreir (31 Jul 2014)

Joder como se esta calentando el ambiente


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

divertimento ichi+fibo







1933-34 para hoy, rebotín para mañana, y guano para la semana que viene


Aunque ese kumo no es tan flojo, podríamos rebotar y todo


----------



## Namreir (31 Jul 2014)

Los islamistas han anunciado la toma de Bengasi, el xalifato desde bagdad hasta el atlantico cada dia esta mas cerca.


----------



## Xiux (31 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Este no es pipiolín que se zumba Cristinita?
> 
> Una hora hablando el tío este? Eso no hay quien lo aguante!!!! ::



es una pablo iglesias Cualquiera


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Jul 2014)

Es entrar en el mapa de finviz y ver todo tan rojo, que le entran a uno ganas de mirar burbuja y leerse las chorrocientas paginas. Bonito guano.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Jul 2014)

Hablando de mapas....y el malvado robotnick?????


----------



## IpSe (31 Jul 2014)

futuros ibex siguen bajando, nuevo minimo 10650...


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Es entrar en el mapa de finviz y ver todo tan rojo, que le entran a uno ganas de mirar burbuja y leerse las chorrocientas paginas. Bonito guano.



Galp sorprendentemente ha aguantado bien el día...veremos como acaba nuestra aventura en aguas portuguesas

GALP.LS: Summary for GALP ENERGIA -B-- Yahoo! Finance


----------



## Krim (31 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Se te ve tenso Krim, relax
> 
> Te refieres al apocalipsis sodomita, verdad?
> 
> Y el Apocalipsis Zombi es algo muy serio. Tienes ZAST?



Tenso? Para nada!! Si me voy a la piscina a ver mozas en bikini. Mas bien pido relax al respetable que veo expectativas muy altas que luego igual no se cumplen. 

Y...no se que es el ZAST. Estoy desfasado!!


----------



## jayco (31 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Los islamistas han anunciado la toma de Bengasi, el xalifato desde bagdad hasta el atlantico cada dia esta mas cerca.



Mira, una cosa que puede poner a Rusia,China y EEUU de acuerdo.


----------



## egarenc (31 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Se te ve tenso Krim, relax
> 
> Te refieres al apocalipsis sodomita, verdad?
> 
> Y el Apocalipsis Zombi es algo muy serio. Tienes ZAST?



tienes razón, años ha costado darle este ambiente magufo y apocaliptico al hilo para que venga Krim con la dichosa realidad a estropearlo...eres un charm destroyer .


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

Iberia transmitirá su participación en Amadeus a Nomura a cambio de 576 millones

BME repartirá un dividendo de 0,316 euros brutos por acción el 12 de septiembre

Banco Popular: nuevas acciones de la ampliación para el dividendo cotizarán 1 agosto

Uralita: pérdidas de 33,6 millones de euros a cierre de junio

Melia: resultado consolidado del primer semestre de 3,15 millones


----------



## egarenc (31 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Galp sorprendentemente ha aguantado bien el día...veremos como acaba nuestra aventura en aguas portuguesas
> 
> GALP.LS: Summary for GALP ENERGIA -B-- Yahoo! Finance



espero que le saque mucho petroleo a su inversión


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2014)




----------



## jopitxujo (31 Jul 2014)

El Vix por encima de 16, nada grave pero...


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

El ZAST es como la NEP

Zombie Apocalypse Survival Team. Y van a ser los encargados de llevar a cabo la Operación Guano Duradero


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hablando de mapas....y el malvado robotnick?????



Quizás si tuviéramos un mapa daríamos con él. )


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Es entrar en el mapa de finviz y ver todo tan rojo, que le entran a uno ganas de mirar burbuja y leerse las chorrocientas paginas. Bonito guano.



Te perderías los hilos más interesantes de hoy:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...manos-y-personas-validas-seguir-viviendo.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/557453-betas-dais-asco.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/557106-pagar-sexo-me-parece-despilfarro.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-cuerpos-compuestos-de-sustancia-mental.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ganos-no-existe-son-robados-a-gente-viva.html


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> El ZAST es como la NEP
> 
> Zombie Apocalypse Survival Team. Y van a ser los encargados de llevar a cabo la Operación Guano Duradero



operacion guano duradero , de que me suena eso ienso:

que poca imaginacion señor ane , ahora que estamos en verano , lo que se lleva es " operacion guano en varadero " :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Jul 2014)

La realidad es que la capitalización de la banca está a niveles de 2007, ganando un 40% menos, sextuplicando la mora, con ayudas del Estado, BCE y BOE, etc.

Pero bueno, allá cada uno con su dinero.


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> espero que le saque mucho petroleo a su inversión



Aunque no tienen deuda y pueden recibir alguna sorpresa por parte de Brasil m, tengo mis dudas ya que en los yacimientos no están solos y dependen de sus socios, seguramente telefónica sea menos arriesgada solo que en galp vi el gráfico mas noble


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Jul 2014)

Gran Zahori, condecorado miembro del ejercito de expertitos, honorable experto de las figuras triangulares, ilustrísimo agente del mercado europeo de valores, experto en el noble arte del troleo y mediocre fotógrafo de hules. ¿Cree su merced que algún triangulo se esta rompiendo en este momento?¿Estamos asistiendo a los prolegómenos de la tercera y ultima guerra mundial?...


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> operacion guano duradero , de que me suena eso ienso:
> 
> que poca imaginacion señor ane , ahora que estamos en verano , lo que se lleva es " operacion guano en varadero " :rolleye:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La realidad es que la capitalización de la banca está a niveles de 2007, ganando un 40% menos, sextuplicando la mora, con ayudas del Estado, BCE y BOE, etc.
> 
> Pero bueno, allá cada uno con su dinero.




Pero es que ahí esta el gran quid. Las ayudas publicas dadas y las mas importantes, las no dadas. El "mensaje" ha sido inoculado. Pista


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2014)

la gracia es que es una desgracia de comentario 

señor chinorri , veo un HCH y veo la culminacion de la cabeza en los 10k clavados para luego dibujar el segundo hombro ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la gracia es que es una desgracia de comentario
> 
> señor chinorri , veo un HCH y veo la culminacion de la cabeza en los 10k clavados para luego dibujar el segundo hombro ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2014)

un HCH o un canal bajista , en cuyo caso rebotaremos en los 10420 hasta 108xx aprox y luego segundo tramo hasta la mm200 , al final eso nos llevaria a los 11566 para el vencimiento de septiembre ienso:


----------



## tarrito (31 Jul 2014)

Vix!!! de mi vidaaaaa

viva argentinaaaa y el banco ése espiritual portugués conniiiooooo!!!!








se lía un poquito en ucrania ... un poquito de israel ... + unas gotitas de ébolaaa y el amigo Macumba que se una también a la fiesshtaaa :baba: :baba:


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Jul 2014)

tas pasao mon.MZMM


----------



## tarrito (31 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> tas pasao mon.MZMM



si ustek tmbién lo pillaría sobre 11 ... ienso:

tá tò pagauuu Galluuuuuu !!!!

por mí y por todos mis compañeros 


edito: de momento profits latentes ... a esto hay que hacerle un x3 :


----------



## Durmiente (31 Jul 2014)

Bueno a ver quien abre el hilo de agosto que este ya esta liquidado ...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Jul 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> si ustek tmbién lo pillaría sobre 11 ... ienso:
> 
> tá tò pagauuu Galluuuuuu !!!!
> 
> ...



si lo digo por, en plena euforia, mentar lo del ebola, palestina, ucrania....:´( :´( :´(


----------



## tarrito (31 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> si lo digo por, en plena euforia, mentar lo del ebola, palestina, ucrania....:´( :´( :´(



valeeeee!!! 

tol mal karma pa míiiii :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Jul 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> valeeeee!!!
> 
> tol mal karma pa míiiii :ouch:



Not needed :x


----------



## FranR (31 Jul 2014)

newwwww hilooooo

Ideas: En agosto creerás que barato está, y el 15 ya no te podrás sentar


----------



## Roninn (31 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Lo de argentina y los fondos buitres va a acabar mal.



Ayer el MERV +6,95%, hoy por los -6,23%. Por ahora no es grave con la subida que llevan.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

algo con la playa de agosto.... algo asi:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (31 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Galp sorprendentemente ha aguantado bien el día...veremos como acaba nuestra aventura en aguas portuguesas
> 
> GALP.LS: Summary for GALP ENERGIA -B-- Yahoo! Finance



El Bestinver Bolsa y el Bestinfond acumulan en el primer semestre de 2014 un 10,9% y 7%, respectivamente. Los valores que mejor se han comportado son Semapa, Sonae, Acerinox, EDP, Acciona e Ibersol en la cartera ibérica y BMW, General Dynamics, Hyundai Motors, Bpost y Tata Motors en la cartera internacional. Mientras que en el lado negativo destacan ArcelorMittal, Portugal Telecom, WM Morrison, Tesco, CIR/Cofide e Imtech. 

¿Cómo evoluciona el Bestinfond y Bestinver Bolsa?
El Bestinver Bolsa ha subido durante el primer semestre de 2014 un 10,9%, batiendo a su índice de referencia (70% IGBM y 30% PSI) que ganó un 9,9%. En los seis primeros meses del año, las bolsas han tenido una evolución muy positiva. 







Por su parte el Bestinfond ha subido un 7%, hasta 159,99 euros respecto a 2013. En el primer semestre el índice de referencia (70% MSCI, 20% IGBM y 10% PSI) ha subido un 6,50% respecto a 2013. 







Bestinver Bolsa. Política de inversión valores ibéricos
En este buen comportamiento de la cartera destacan las subidas en las cotizaciones de Semapa (+27%), Sonae (+15%), Acerinox (+40%), EDP (+37%), Acciona (+55%) e Ibersol (+60%). Entre los peores comportamientos durante el período, los más relevantes fueron ArcelorMittal (-16%) y Portugal Telecom (-15%).

A final del semestre, tras la fuerte rentabilidad y por consiguiente reducción de potencial, ante la dificultad de crear valor, la cartera acumulaba una liquidez del 21% frente al 14% de 2013. Atendiendo a la procedencia de los negocios de las compañía en cartera, en 2014 hemos reducido el carácter global de la misma: el mercado internacional pasa a representar un 49,8% desde el 55,2% de 2013. Asimismo, hemos reducido la exposición conjunta a España y Portugal, hasta un 31,9%. Estas inversiones tienen un riesgo muy reducido, que se refleja en activos muy estables; alimentación, eléctrico, telecomunicaciones etc, que se adaptan a entornos complicados.

La cartera continúa muy concentrada, de las 45 compañías que componen la cartera, las 10 primeras posiciones representan el 48% del patrimonio y las 20 primeras el 72%. No obstante, continuamos con nuestra conservadora disciplina, seleccionando valores no cíclicos y preferentemente exportadores. En 2014 hemos incorporado a la cartera la Socimi Lar España y Viscofán básicamente. Por el lado de las ventas, hemos salido de Tavex, Bankia, Meliá Hoteles Endesa y Sacyr.

Durante el primer semestre de 2014 la valoración agregada del fondo ha mejorado en un 2,55% hasta 75,22 euros por participación. Los principales motivos son la rotación de cartera desde inversiones con menor potencial a otras con mayor potencial, así como el hecho de haber aprovechado la elevada volatilidad en algunas inversiones para vender en las subidas y recomprar, de nuevo, en las caídas.

Bestinfond. Política de inversión valores internacionales
Al cierre del semestre la cartera se compone de 100 compañías aproximadamente, muy diversificadas en función de la procedencia de sus negocios. Bestinfond, recoge la cartera modelo del equipo de gestión, que invierte el 80% en compañías Internacionales y el 20% restante Ibéricas. A 30 de junio Bestinfond tiene una liquidez del 8% del patrimonio. 

Algunas de las compañías que mejor se han comportado en este primer semestre han sido BMW (+13%), General Dynamics (+22%), Hyundai Motors (+23%), Bpost (+30%) y Tata Motors (+27%). Entre las compañías que peor se han comportado destacan las dos cadenas británicas de distribución de alimentación, WM Morrison (-28%, ésta última ya vendida totalmente) y Tesco (-15%), así como CIR/Cofide (-7%/-4%) e Imtech *(-66%, también vendida enteramente*). Esta última compañía está envuelta en un proceso de restructuración que no se está resolviendo conforme a nuestras expectativas. Afortunadamente, y dado el perfil de riesgo, desde el inicio fue una inversión pequeña.

Esta labor de generación de nuevas ideas se ha visto mitigada, en su efecto de cara a la valoración del fondo, por haber reducido la valoración en algunas otras inversiones más antiguas. Entre ellas destaca Tesco, donde hemos decidido ser más conservadores con nuestra valoración de su propiedad inmobiliaria en el Reino Unido, así como del efecto que puedan tener en sus beneficios algunos de los retos a los que se enfrentan en el negocio de distribución de alimentación. Así mismo, hemos reducido la valoración de CIR/Cofide asumiendo que su participación en la eléctrica Sorgenia no vale nada como resultado de su previsible adjudicación a los bancos acreedores dado el elevado endeudamiento y las muy desfavorables circunstancias del mercado eléctrico italiano.

A cierre de junio de 2014 las 20 primeras posiciones del Fondo, que suman un 55% del patrimonio, son valores internacionales. Las diez primeras posiciones no han variado respecto al cierre de 2013, entre las que destaca BMW, que representa un 6,2% de la cartera. No obstante, hemos ido reduciendo posiciones prácticamente en todas ellas como consecuencia de la favorable evolución de sus cotizaciones en el año.

¿Qué variaciones en la cartera del Bestinfond destacamos?

Respecto a las variaciones de la cartera, habría que resaltar la incorporación de las dos gestoras británicas, Aberdeen y Ashmore, que junto con la compañía minorista Colruyt, representan alrededor de un 6% del patrimonio. Asimismo, hemos incorporado dos nuevas ideas en la cartera ibérica, Viscofan y la Socimi Lar España. Durante el semestre hemos tomado beneficio en un gran número de compañías, sobre todo españolas debido al buen comportamiento del mercado. Entre éstas se encuentra, Endesa, Bankia y Sacyr. En la cartera internacional han salido; Powerflute, Télévision Française, Wendel y Lagardère, entre otras. En el caso de la británica, WM Morrison, su salida se ha debido a una revisión a la baja de nuestras valoraciones de los activos inmobiliarios en Reino Unido.


----------



## hombre-mosca (31 Jul 2014)

Me autocito ... sorries pero hoy TOP 10 vol en DAX Fut. en los ultimos 12 meses.

*Agosto ibex guanoso y dax florido y fermoso.*



hombre-mosca dijo:


> Macumba (TM) saliendo de la choza .... ahora tiene que demostrarrrrrrrr ... o hace un guano-stop o mal mal vamos...
> 
> Pd: minino ... largo?
> 
> PD2: Mañana viernes y primero de mes. boobs e ideas


----------



## Roninn (31 Jul 2014)

"Agosto te lo deja congosto. Sangre y plusvis en el marketfloor."







_Bearish Butter Jelly Time!Bearish Butter Jelly Time!_


----------



## IRobot (31 Jul 2014)

Ya que están ustedes en plan destroyer:

"En Agosto sucederá y el Ibex en un nuevo Gowex se convertirá"


----------



## Roninn (31 Jul 2014)

Y atencion señores, MM se adelanta por la derechaaa y abrrre nuevo hilo antes de tiempo.

He visto el nuevo hilo y he entrado  "Pero no son ni las 00:00, falta! tongo!" , 

Luego al entrar y ver de reojo el avatar de un amable leon sonriente me he ido cabriteando pradera arriba sin decir nada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Jul 2014)

En el mes augusto, Pandoro te da un susto
En el mes augusto, Pandoro te da gusto


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En el mes augusto, Pandoro te da un susto
> En el mes augusto, Pandoro te da gusto



muy bueno guybrush , te has esforzado y lo has conseguido pezkeñin , que tu CI no sea un impedimento :Aplauso:


----------



## Galifrey (31 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Aznar crea un centro de enseñanza universitaria que impartirá cursos de liderazgo - elEconomista.es
> 
> 
> y otra cosa: España no gana el mundial:




Reivindico más agradecimientos para este post. Es difícil decir más con una sola foto...


----------



## burbujas (31 Jul 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...osto-2014-agosto-cotizara-maximos-hemoal.html


----------



## Xiux (31 Jul 2014)

Adios July14 lo despido para siempre


----------



## Dire (20 Sep 2014)

prpopongo elegir al moderador del hilo por votacion democratica


voto dire: muertovidiente


----------



## peseteuro (21 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> prpopongo elegir al moderador del hilo por votacion democratica
> 
> 
> voto dire: muertovidiente



Yo propongo que vayas al hilo de Septiembre ...


----------

